# *** 2019-20 Pennsylvania Hunting Thread ***



## davydtune

:darkbeer:


----------



## perryhunter4

Nicko - thanks for the reminder on the license sales on June 17th, for some reason I was thinking it was July.


----------



## perryhunter4

Davy - just saw on the old thread that you got a PSE Evoke.....you;re going to love the Evolve cams. They are the best cam for smoothness and speed combined that I have ever shot. I own a PSE Xpedite and love it. I have it set at 90% let-off and the back wall is phenomenal, but it's also quick. The only thing I do hate is changing and installing strings. The cables, with the half-moon for the yokes, and they way they connect to the cams is a real PITA! You'll love it. I just installed a new set of strings/cables on my Xpedite last night.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My next outdoor forays will be to put out a camera or 2 much earlier then i typically do, put out a new mineral block and move a treestand a bit later on. Don't plan on doing much different this deer season, time permitting, but will be aiming to get a doe "out of the way" in october instead of waiting.

Next up for me is hitting the river for walleye and smallmouth. I like to wade...but with all the rain it seems the river may end up being more up then down this summer, atleast thus far.


----------



## adr1601

Watch where you step boys, it's that time of year.
View attachment 6840531

View attachment 6840535

View attachment 6840541


----------



## ezshot81

Was in Potter last weekend and while out on a hike I came across this Fawn head. Looks to me that it couldn't have been more than a few days old. Saw deer, elk, bear, eagle everything except that elusive turkey. Haven't seen any fawns yet in the mount Pocono area. This time last year there were 3 sets of twins running around.


----------



## nicko

ezshot81 said:


> Was in Potter last weekend and while out on a hike I came across this Fawn head. Looks to me that it couldn't have been more than a few days old. Saw deer, elk, bear, eagle everything except that elusive turkey. Haven't seen any fawns yet in the mount Pocono area. This time last year there were 3 sets of twins running around.
> View attachment 6840623


As much as we would like all of those fawns to make it into fall, about 50% of them won’t. So many turn into snacks for bears and coyotes but from what I recall from the PSU deer blog updates and their fawn mortality studies, bears are the biggest culprits.


----------



## davydtune

perryhunter4 said:


> Davy - just saw on the old thread that you got a PSE Evoke.....you;re going to love the Evolve cams. They are the best cam for smoothness and speed combined that I have ever shot. I own a PSE Xpedite and love it. I have it set at 90% let-off and the back wall is phenomenal, but it's also quick. The only thing I do hate is changing and installing strings. The cables, with the half-moon for the yokes, and they way they connect to the cams is a real PITA! You'll love it. I just installed a new set of strings/cables on my Xpedite last night.


Oh I'm digging it a lot! I have set to 85% currently. I still have to build my arrows for it but I grabbed some others I had and put a whisker biscuit and a sight on it. Bare shafted it real quick, this bow tunes very easy  I just come back in the house from shooting and I'm clanking arrows together at 30 yards with no problem


----------



## davydtune

Actually surprised how good of flight I'm getting off the biscuit. The arrows I grabbed are 4 fletched 3" feathers with a good bit of right helical on them. The new arrows well just be (3) blazers offset. This gal and I are gonna kill some deer :wink:


----------



## Nukeshtr

adr1601 said:


> Watch where you step boys, it's that time of year.
> View attachment 6840531
> 
> View attachment 6840535
> 
> View attachment 6840541



Rattlesnake season begins june 10th!!! 

Watch out for the end that doesn’t rattle... &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Slevin22

Thanks for the reminder...already counting down the days!


----------



## Ebard22

adr1601 said:


> Watch where you step boys, it's that time of year.
> View attachment 6840531
> 
> View attachment 6840535
> 
> View attachment 6840541


No thank you!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## TauntoHawk

I very reluctantly will shift off turkey season.

I will have tags for 2 states PA and my first fall hunting Ohio

It will be my first full season with the centergy as I got it late last year but did break it in with a buck in MD last November. Look forward to a full year of shooting it

Summer plots are in at my uncle's land in 3C, fall plots go in august 24/25th. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Two states for me as well this year, PA and MD. Will be mostly hunting local PA public land but have access to a nice 100+ acre property in Southern MD I will be trying out this year. Treated my scouting clothes with Permithin this weekend and looking to get out and hang some cams in the coming weeks, specially on my spots in the EHD areas from last year. Also gonna get back on the horse and hit some 3d shoots in the coming months to get the rust off. So if you see a guy with a large red backpack with a kid in it on his back stop over and say hi haha.


----------



## Mathias

Pa and Tennessee for me this Fall.


----------



## davydtune

Just PA for me unless I get lucky early on then maybe OH.

Just got back in from shooting and well...………. I think I need to move the sight a little :embara:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*^^^*That's the same reason why i started shooting multiple dot targets long ago. Today's arrow's aren't as cheap to buy either:wink:

One thing about this past spring turkey season...i probably lost atleast 8 pounds of winter weight. Also worth noting, a hill that took me 10-12 to hike up was down to 5 minutes before the mid point of the season. Another less beneficial side effect is i'm still waking up around 2-3am though.


----------



## davydtune

I usually do shoot separate spots but while I'm tuning I really prefer to shoot groups as it's easier for me to see what's going on. I think I'm ready for a little broadhead tuning and then I'll be all good to go


----------



## yetihunter1

AjPUNISHER said:


> *^^^*That's the same reason why i started shooting multiple dot targets long ago. Today's arrow's aren't as cheap to buy either:wink:
> 
> One thing about this past spring turkey season...i probably lost atleast 8 pounds of winter weight. Also worth noting, a hill that took me 10-12 to hike up was down to 5 minutes before the mid point of the season. Another less beneficial side effect is i'm still waking up around 2-3am though.


Just have to keep that going for 3 more months and you will be set for deer season haha.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> *^^^*That's the same reason why i started shooting multiple dot targets long ago. Today's arrow's aren't as cheap to buy either:wink:
> 
> One thing about this past spring turkey season...i probably lost atleast 8 pounds of winter weight. Also worth noting, a hill that took me 10-12 to hike up was down to 5 minutes before the mid point of the season. Another less beneficial side effect is i'm still waking up around 2-3am though.


Wait until you hit 50.


----------



## fap1800

PA and hopefully AK moose will still be a go come September. Doc said as long as cardiac rehab goes well the next few months, I shouldn't have any problem. Spoke with the transporter last week and explained my situation. Told him I was willing to bet on myself, but for the off chance I can't make it and a replacement can't be found, would I get my deposit back. He said absolutely, so that's a weight off my shoulders.


----------



## BowhunterT100

PA and NY for my this year.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> PA and hopefully AK moose will still be a go come September. Doc said as long as cardiac rehab goes well the next few months, I shouldn't have any problem. Spoke with the transporter last week and explained my situation. Told him I was willing to bet on myself, but for the off chance I can't make it and a replacement can't be found, would I get my deposit back. He said absolutely, so that's a weight off my shoulders.


That's not something your hear often, good on that man. Hope everything goes well and you can get out there. Moose is hands down the best meat I have eaten, though bear did give it a run for its money.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

50 is the better part of 10 years off yet and i ain't in no hurry to get there...time flies fast enough. Might have to hit the body shop before then as it is......for one or both knees.

I've never tasted moose, but have elk and angora goat...i would advise avoiding the goat, it was nasty!


----------



## davydtune

Well finally got a 1/2 dozen of these new critter stickers built, well 5 fletched and one bare shaft for tuning purposes  CX Mutiny 250, 26"L, 100 grain Wasp Drone BH, stand insert with 30 grains of F.A.C.T. weight added, 1-1/2" xx75 2114 external footer, One Stringer arrow wrap, (3) Bohning Blazer vanes, and NuFletch Ignitor lighted nock. 440 grains finished weight with a FOC of 14%, these sticks will be penetration monsters


----------



## nicko

Good lookin arrows Davy. I’d have to say building arrows might be my favorite DIY archery activity.


----------



## vonfoust

Finally got some service.
















Had to do the 'touristy' hike. Wife and kids ahead.


----------



## vonfoust

Stupid rotating phones.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Good lookin arrows Davy. I’d have to say building arrows might be my favorite DIY archery activity.


Thanks  Same here. I actually love building arrows a little too much, lol! I do tend to go overboard a bit with it but...…….. I did cut the shafts from both ends as they have a .003 straightness tolerance and I'd guess at 26" end to end they are now closer to .001  I also floated them in a tub of water so I could spine index them  For an eastern hunter this is all completely over kill when the vast majority of my shots are 30 yards and under but in my head I know the consistency is there and that's a great confidence builder :darkbeer:


----------



## jpinkerton

Hitting Moshannon the last week in October again this year. Great time with the boys. More about the camp than the hunt.


----------



## dougell

jpinkerton said:


> Hitting Moshannon the last week in October again this year. Great time with the boys. More about the camp than the hunt.


Where in Moshannon?MSF is my back yard


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Stupid rotating phones.


Here you go!


----------



## cowdocdvm

Starting to branch out a bit....have some mangy bears too unfortunately


----------



## nicko

Looking to hit my first 3D shoot in a long while at Lower Pottsgrove tomorrow.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Got my first robin hood at one of those sunday 3d shoots as a teenager. A couple of us used to go every weekend for a number of years, an uncle who used to join us has since passed on but we had a lot of fun going.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Looking to hit my first 3D shoot in a long while at Lower Pottsgrove tomorrow.


Missed doing these. Hope you had/having a good time!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Missed doing these. Hope you had/having a good time!


Sleep won out. Zzzzzzzz 

May take a drive to the local public archery range on the SGL in Limerick. I can’t shoot as freely as I used to in our backyard now with new neighbors who are outside most of the day. Gonna have to do my backyard shooting during weekday mornings when everybody is at work.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Looking to hit my first 3D shoot in a long while at Lower Pottsgrove tomorrow.


I was there on sunday with a friend and my son. Was my first shoot since april and I was a little rusty. Didn't lose any arrows so that's a win, specially with a toddler bouncing in the pack on my back making turkey noises as I try and shoot the turkey....


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Sleep won out. Zzzzzzzz
> 
> May take a drive to the local public archery range on the SGL in Limerick. I can’t shoot as freely as I used to in our backyard now with new neighbors who are outside most of the day. Gonna have to do my backyard shooting during weekday mornings when everybody is at work.


Yeah, you got it rough:set1_rolf2:

(Thanks Perry)


----------



## Mathias

Had a group of 6 bucks browse through my field the other morning. One has some decent width and branching, think he’s going to be a shooter!
Finally drying out too, hope to start on new plot location later in week or early next.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My wife painted a feather last night as part of my dads father's day gift. 2 of the pin feathers are off his bird and 2 are off my nephews from their opening day double I helped call in, it was also my nephews first bird.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Taunto, as always...AWESOME!!

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Wow, Taunto, that is amazing. She's got a real gift. If I ever actually get a turkey I'd pay her to paint one for me if she's interested.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Wow, Taunto, that is amazing. She's got a real gift. If I ever actually get a turkey I'd pay her to paint one for me if she's interested.


.

Taunto won't have to ever worry about getting that request from me. The only turkey I'll likely ever get is out of the supermarket freezer case. 

Your wife does amazing work on those feathers Taunto.


----------



## fap1800

Wanted to throw this out there. Per the PA BHA Chapter...



> For the first time in history, a bill that could end the ban on Sunday hunting has made it out of the Senate Game and Fisheries Committee. Senate Bill 147, which would give the Pennsylvania Game Commission authority over Sunday hunting and strengthen trespass laws, has made it into the Senate Appropriations committee.
> 
> Unfortunately for hunters, SB 147 is stalled in the Senate Appropriations committee by Senators Jake Corman (R –Centre/Huntingdon/Juniata/Mifflin), Pat Browne (R – Lehigh), Bob Mensch (R-Berks/Bucks/Montgomery), and David Argall (R – Berks and Schuylkill) who all refuse to let the bill get a vote.
> 
> It is important that they know you support the bill and want it to get a vote in the full Senate.
> 
> Please take a minute right now to tell our lawmakers to stop ignoring the needs of hunters and vote to bolster our hunting heritage by repealing the antiquated ban on Sunday hunting!


For those that live in these districts, you may have more weight. 

https://www.backcountryhunters.org/repeal-sunday-hunting-ban?utm_campaign=call_to_repeal_the_sunday_hunt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=backcountryhunters#/106/


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Wanted to throw this out there. Per the PA BHA Chapter...
> 
> 
> 
> For those that live in these districts, you may have more weight.
> 
> https://www.backcountryhunters.org/repeal-sunday-hunting-ban?utm_campaign=call_to_repeal_the_sunday_hunt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=backcountryhunters#/106/


I just reposted that on FB and called on my lunch break. Its pretty quick and easy to do. Hope others join in and let them know how they feel (if they are for sunday hunting atleast).


----------



## goathillinpa

PA and OH again for me. I don't think I will best the 160" from last year but then again You always hope you get the chance! Look forward to all of the updates with everyone preparing for the upcoming season.


----------



## nicko

goathillinpa said:


> PA and OH again for me. I don't think I will best the 160" from last year but then again You always hope you get the chance! Look forward to all of the updates with everyone preparing for the upcoming season.


Any pics of that buck?


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> .
> 
> Taunto won't have to ever worry about getting that request from me. The only turkey I'll likely ever get is out of the supermarket freezer case.
> 
> Your wife does amazing work on those feathers Taunto.


The only real chance I have is if one of these people come treat me like a kid and set up, call, and keep telling me to quit fidgeting and we have to stay more than 5 minutes in one place.


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> The only real chance I have is if one of these people come treat me like a kid and set up, call, and keep telling me to quit fidgeting and we have to stay more than 5 minutes in one place.


Lol she said she'd be glad to make you one when you or your boy connect on one.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Happy Fathers Day to all those blessed to be a Dad!!!


----------



## nicko

Hit my first 3-D shoot today in forever. Front half was not great but I picked it up in the second half. Shot a 248 which is not great but I aim where I would in a hunting situation and do not intentionally go out of my way to hit the 12 ring. I shoot with no binoculars and no rangefinder and I estimate yardages on the fly. The long-range shots were the ones that did me in and I ended up contributing one arrow to their graveyard.


----------



## 138104

Looks like a fun course. Always like shooting the elevated targets. How far was the longest shot?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Looks like a fun course. Always like shooting the elevated targets. How far was the longest shot?


About 76 yards as I paced it off.....and that was after moving up a bit from the rear stake. Not at all a shot I would take hunting. A 50+ yarder is the one that claimed one of my arrows. 

Rather than situate myself at one of the yardage stakes when I get to the target, I approach it like a hunting situation and try to get a clear shot at the target from the spot I first see it.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> About 76 yards as I paced it off.....and that was after moving up a bit from the rear stake. Not at all a shot I would take hunting. A 50+ yarder is the one that claimed one of my arrows.
> 
> Rather than situate myself at one of the yardage stakes when I get to the target, I approach it like a hunting situation and try to get a clear shot at the target from the spot I first see it.


That's too far. I shot a hunter course years ago that was set for an IBO qualifier. They had some tough shots, but max yardage was 40. Also been to club shoots that were set like the course you shot today that weren't any fun.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> That's too far. I shot a hunter course years ago that was set for an IBO qualifier. They had some tough shots, but max yardage was 40. Also been to club shoots that were set like the course you shot today that weren't any fun.


 Yeah, they had quite a few shots set up that just are not hunting shots for SE Pennsylvania hunters. That said, you don’t have to shoot it at the Furthest stake. You can move up.


----------



## goathillinpa

Here you go taunto.


----------



## TauntoHawk

goathillinpa said:


> View attachment 6852361
> Here you go taunto.


It was Niko who asked but I like big deer too, especially since this will be my first season hunting Ohio. I don't even think I day dream of deer that big they seem so far out of my reach 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

goathillinpa said:


> View attachment 6852361
> Here you go taunto.


He's a brute! Big heavy beams. Congrats!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

goathillinpa said:


> View attachment 6852361
> Here you go taunto.



:jaw: that is a brute!


----------



## yetihunter1

So the Sunday hunting bill passed the Senate Appropriations Committee today but looks like it was gutted. Where the bill originally proposed 14 sundays during the year for the PGC to allow hunting it has now been scaled back to just 3. While slightly disappointed in this I feel its a step in the right direction.


----------



## 138104

yetihunter1 said:


> So the Sunday hunting bill passed the Senate Appropriations Committee today but looks like it was gutted. Where the bill originally proposed 14 sundays during the year for the PGC to allow hunting it has now been scaled back to just 3. While slightly disappointed in this I feel its a step in the right direction.


The 3 Sundays during rifle? Hopefully not, but who am I kidding.


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> The 3 Sundays during rifle? Hopefully not, but who am I kidding.


No clue which ones they will pick. From what I read it was like floating days they could assign at will. Previous plan was 10 in fall and then 4 in spring for turkey. Now I am not sure what they will do....I personally would prefer they are all used in archery but I expect gun season will get them as that will be the highest and most concentrated amount of PA hunters in the woods.


----------



## nicko

At least part of it moves forward. Considering how slow progress comes in PA, this should be considered a victory that it remains alive at all.

Doesn't matter to me which season(s) get the days. Just get it implemented to get the ball rolling so the legislature can see it will not be the end of hunting as we know it.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> At least part of it moves forward. Considering how slow progress comes in PA, this should be considered a victory that it remains alive at all.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me which season(s) get the days. Just get it implemented to get the ball rolling so the legislature can see it will not be the end of hunting as we know it.


Agree


----------



## vonfoust

I bet the Sunday after Thanksgiving is one.


----------



## dougell

The last sunday of archery,sunday of youth deer and sunday of youth turkey.Full regulatory authority should just be give to the PGC.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> The last sunday of archery,sunday of youth deer and sunday of youth turkey.Full regulatory authority should just be give to the PGC.


I agree that the PGC should get full regulatory authority and wish they had but its a step in the right direction. Looks similar to Maryland right now with just a few select sundays to hunt. Hopefully next year we can push for more or all sundays to be added to the PGC's authority.


----------



## goathillinpa

I actually started hunting Ohio because Sundays are becoming the only day I can hunt. I hope this is truly a step in the wright direction.


----------



## vonfoust

Anyone that knows me knows that I am less than thrilled with 3 Sundays. I am planning on getting more involved at this point. If anyone on here is part of an organization advocating for Sundays in PA please contact me. This is pathetic.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Anyone that knows me knows that I am less than thrilled with 3 Sundays. I am planning on getting more involved at this point. If anyone on here is part of an organization advocating for Sundays in PA please contact me. This is pathetic.


I have gotten more involved in pushing it. I joined with PA chapter of BHA which pushed the issue. They have a pint night at Root Down in Phoenixville coming up July 24 if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Viper69

dougell said:


> The last sunday of archery,sunday of youth deer and sunday of youth turkey.Full regulatory authority should just be give to the PGC.


So one Sunday in archery. Gee I wonder if it will be a rainout! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Viper69 said:


> So one Sunday in archery. Gee I wonder if it will be a rainout!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Most likely it will be.


----------



## jlh42581

Hunters United for Sunday Hunting did 99% of the legwork but I gotta say, caving to the farm bureau on three days was just stupid. Especially how they throw us under the bus time and time again. I wouldve told them to pound sand and kept being the thorn the side of people like Jake Cormans office.

This is out of hand, just like how long it took to buy beer in a unimart and have legalized gambling. People in colorado are using magic mushrooms, people in pa cant hunt sundays...EXTREME spectrum.


----------



## dougell

Having three sundays is better than we have no but that's not my issue.My issue is getting the legislature out of everything concerning hunting and wildlife management.


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> Having three sundays is better than we have no but that's not my issue.My issue is getting the legislature out of everything concerning hunting and wildlife management.


Agreed, politics has no place in wildlife management


----------



## vonfoust

There's no way the PGC doesn't use one for the Sunday after Saturday rifle opener with all the crap they just went through. It wouldn't surprise me if they used the next Sunday as well making a two week straight rifle season. One for Spring turkey wouldn't surprise me as well. 
If you haven't done so, join the UBP now. I guarantee that they are going to continue the fight. Can't wait until I get the next newsletter.

(edit: I would absolutely support the PGC giving all three Sundays to small game hunters, sitting back, and watching the fireworks.)


----------



## dougell

If passed,my guess is,the three sundays will go towards the youth seasons.


----------



## Billy H

It is a foot in the door. Now that Sunday hunting will be allowed in the state, even if it is only a select few it will open the door for private landowners to make a case to allow Sunday hunting every Sunday during hunting seasons. I believe thats where this will go next. The whole thing is just so stupid!


----------



## nicko

It's not realistic to think we would go from zero Sunday hunting to being able to hunt every Sunday just like that. It is a start in the right direction....finally. That's the important part. Let everybody see that Sunday hunting is not the boogeyman. If they want to make it a soft rollout with a few select Sundays as the litmus test, I'm fine with that. Hopefully the days offered will be during the most popular seasons where hunters can take the most advantage of it and provide some data to show the effect Sunday hunting does or doesn't have.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> It's not realistic to think we would go from zero Sunday hunting to being able to hunt every Sunday just like that. It is a start in the right direction....finally. That's the important part. Let everybody see that Sunday hunting is not the boogeyman. If they want to make it a soft rollout with a few select Sundays as the litmus test, I'm fine with that. Hopefully the days offered will be during the most popular seasons where hunters can take the most advantage of it and provide some data to show the effect Sunday hunting does or doesn't have.


The deal is,full regulatory authority should have been given to the PGC,instead of letting the legilslators to still have a say.If that were to have happened,the PGC would have implemented it slowly.I'm not upset about the three sundays.I'm just irritated that the legislature has a say in wildlife management.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> It's not realistic to think we would go from zero Sunday hunting to being able to hunt every Sunday just like that. It is a start in the right direction....finally. That's the important part. Let everybody see that Sunday hunting is not the boogeyman. If they want to make it a soft rollout with a few select Sundays as the litmus test, I'm fine with that. Hopefully the days offered will be during the most popular seasons where hunters can take the most advantage of it and provide some data to show the effect Sunday hunting does or doesn't have.


Soft rollout is one thing. This isn't a 'rollout' it's a "That's it." What I'm upset about is that to get more it has to go through the legislature again.


----------



## nicko

Seems it would be a separate movement altogether to get the state legislature to relinquish that level of control over the PGC.


----------



## River420Bottom

Ill interrupt your usual banter and crying over politics and regulations with a Pennsylvania giant.. 2018-2019 he will be fun to watch grow again this year!


----------



## dougell

You'll be crying when that buck walks past your stand on the first sunday and then you never see him again.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> You'll be crying when that buck walks past your stand on the first sunday and then you never see him again.


True dat! Sucker has some mass.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I'm just irritated that the legislature has a say in wildlife management.


That's the travesty of it all. Politicos beholden to lobbyists are calling the shots instead of biologists.

Wonder what would happen if the PGC pulled the red tags? Or at the very least weren't as liberal at handing them out?


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> You'll be crying when that buck walks past your stand on the first sunday and then you never see him again.


I moved to western new york, 2 buck tags, hunting sundays, no gaps, big bucks, phenominal bird hunting and world class fishing... you guys can keep your small deer, terrible seasons, regulations, and ridiculous number of hunters.. i still have that lease if i want to come down and laugh at what i used to deal with while having a chance at him but i doubt i ever will... lmao have fun this year guys! :darkbeer: ill stop back with pictures from a tree that first sunday evening on an AG field just for you :wink:


----------



## dougell

Good luck but you can keep you high taxes,ridiculous gun laws and socialist agenda.You couldn't pay me to move to NY state.


----------



## River420Bottom

Its been much easier making a living here by far, but a lot of people agree with that. The city sucks.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Good luck but you can keep you high taxes,ridiculous gun laws and socialist agenda.You couldn't pay me to move to NY state.



LOL How true. Funny don’t see anything but a Pa deer in that post, a year old pic at that LOL. I see a salt block and I think I can see a fence post in the back. Yep sure of it.


----------



## vonfoust

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 6853831
> 
> Ill interrupt your usual banter and crying over politics and regulations with a Pennsylvania giant.. 2018-2019 he will be fun to watch grow again this year!


3 different deer in there?


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> 3 different deer in there?


Yep. Remember when pope exposed the same poster posting pictures of another guys pictures claiming they were his own LOL. Pope knew the guy who’s pictures they really were. One of the funniest things ever on Pa. thread.


----------



## Mathias

Bummer day, heading to Berks Co to pull a stand. My good friends that own the land sold it with a fast settlement date. Absolutely beautiful property too


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Good luck but you can keep you high taxes,ridiculous gun laws and socialist agenda.You couldn't pay me to move to NY state.


The taxes are indeed insane. Even in rural Chemung County. Our family farm taxes are ridiculous even with gas rights offsetting some of the burden. If they would open up the drilling then perhaps they’d find more, but nope. Cuomo will never do that. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton

dougell said:


> jpinkerton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting Moshannon the last week in October again this year. Great time with the boys. More about the camp than the hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Where in Moshannon?MSF is my back yard
Click to expand...

We hit Parker Dam and base the hunting area on early arrival scouting. Do you hunt public in MSF?


----------



## Shady25_X20

Did I hear correctly that we aren’t allowed to feed deer (feed, salt blocks, attractants etc) during the off-season due to CWD? I’m in 2C if that matters.


----------



## adr1601

Shady25_X20 said:


> Did I hear correctly that we aren’t allowed to feed deer (feed, salt blocks, attractants etc) during the off-season due to CWD? I’m in 2C if that matters.


It's only in the designated cwd zones. 
Also state forest and gamelands.


----------



## dougell

jpinkerton said:


> We hit Parker Dam and base the hunting area on early arrival scouting. Do you hunt public in MSF?


I do.I used to hunt PD for bear for many years after the tornado went through in 1985.After about 15 years,it started to open up and the bear weren't as concentrated as they once were.The majority of my hunting is actually on land owned owned by timber companies and open to the public because it was all DMAP'd prior to this year.Now that MSF is DMAP'd again in some places,I'll start hitting it again.


----------



## nicko

Got my license today and came the conclusion the PGC must be flush with extra dollars....the digest is free again and included with your license.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Got my license today and came the conclusion the PGC must be flush with extra dollars....the digest is free again and included with your license.


I believe it is only for a limited time.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I believe it is only for a limited time.


I beat the Christmas rush.

1st round for doe tags starts in two weeks ... July 8th.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> I beat the Christmas rush.
> 
> 1st round for doe tags starts in two weeks ... July 8th.


thx for heads up..Nicko,,,,,and almost time for some Eagles football:darkbeer:


----------



## Country09

It amazes me of the number of rattlesnake in pa and is it still legal to keep a couple up there in possession...?


----------



## tyepsu

I just saw that the PA Senate voted to allow hunting on 3 Sundays. The original bill was to include all Sundays, however the farm bureau pushed back and said they'd only support 3 Sundays and for the bill to include stiffer penalties for trespassing, which can now be enforced by wco's. I like the trespassing enforcement part and 3 Sundays is at least a start. The article I read says those days will include 1 Sunday for archery, 1 Sunday for gun season and 1 to still be determined by the PGC.


----------



## Billy H

I believe this is a buck that I saw several times last year with a wound on his shoulder. By the pic it almost looks like a double beam or a freakish brow tine. Figures I put my crappiest cam at that spot and that's where they show up. No idea on date and time, not that it matters this early. They seem to be after the emerging beans.


----------



## jpinkerton

Gonna be a unique looking buck for sure Billy. I just browsed the 2019/20 digest and realized they slid muzzleloader antlerless and the special hunt high-power back a week! Now our week archery trip is gonna be a little less quiet! MZ anterless is usually the 2nd week in October. Why the hell did they go and move it!?


----------



## Billy H

jpinkerton said:


> Gonna be a unique looking buck for sure Billy. I just browsed the 2019/20 digest and realized they slid muzzleloader antlerless and the special hunt high-power back a week! Now our week archery trip is gonna be a little less quiet! MZ anterless is usually the 2nd week in October. Why the hell did they go and move it!?


Absolutely hate that muzzleloader season for more than one reason !


----------



## PAbigbear

jpinkerton said:


> Gonna be a unique looking buck for sure Billy. I just browsed the 2019/20 digest and realized they slid muzzleloader antlerless and the special hunt high-power back a week! Now our week archery trip is gonna be a little less quiet! MZ anterless is usually the 2nd week in October. Why the hell did they go and move it!?


It hasn't been moved. It starts the third Saturday of archery season, the same as it has for 15+ years. The calendar is late this year so everything looks late.


----------



## jlh42581

Anyone order a license online and actually get the license yet? The outdoor shop sure drags its feet on sending ANYTHING related to hunting or fishing


----------



## jpinkerton

PAbigbear said:


> jpinkerton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be a unique looking buck for sure Billy. I just browsed the 2019/20 digest and realized they slid muzzleloader antlerless and the special hunt high-power back a week! Now our week archery trip is gonna be a little less quiet! MZ anterless is usually the 2nd week in October. Why the hell did they go and move it!?
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't been moved. It starts the third Saturday of archery season, the same as it has for 15+ years. The calendar is late this year so everything looks late.
Click to expand...

Negative. Check your facts. 2018-19 it started on the 2nd Saturday (13-20). 2017-18 it started 2nd Saturday (14-21).

They moved it later in the month for 2019-20.



jlh42581 said:


> Anyone order a license online and actually get the license yet? The outdoor shop sure drags its feet on sending ANYTHING related to hunting or fishing


I received my license about a week ago. Ordered it online the 1st day of availability.


----------



## nicko

The statewide opener on 10/5 and running to 11/16, archery bear running up to 11/9 and a special firearms bear and deer season 10/24-10/26. I'll be taking a week to hunt Potter during November and I think I'm leaning towards 11/4-11/8. I'd prefer to avoid bear hunting traffic entirely but I think that first week of November will be better than 11/11-11/15 which may be right in peak breeding phase of the rut and less movement.


----------



## adr1601

ML starts on the third Sat. just like it did last year and every other year.


----------



## jlh42581

jpinkerton said:


> I received my license about a week ago. Ordered it online the 1st day of availability.



I did too which is why im starting to wonder! Im going to check the post office today


----------



## vonfoust

jpinkerton said:


> Negative. Check your facts. 2018-19 it started on the 2nd Saturday (13-20). 2017-18 it started 2nd Saturday (14-21).
> 
> They moved it later in the month for 2019-20.
> 
> 
> 
> I received my license about a week ago. Ordered it online the 1st day of availability.


2017-18 started on Sept 30
2018-19 started on Sept 29 

Both mean the third Saturday was ML.


----------



## jpinkerton

vonfoust said:


> jpinkerton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negative. Check your facts. 2018-19 it started on the 2nd Saturday (13-20). 2017-18 it started 2nd Saturday (14-21).
> 
> They moved it later in the month for 2019-20.
> 
> 
> 
> I received my license about a week ago. Ordered it online the 1st day of availability.
> 
> 
> 
> 2017-18 started on Sept 30
> 2018-19 started on Sept 29
> 
> Both mean the third Saturday was ML.
Click to expand...

Looking back through, now I see what your saying. The MZ opener is dependent of Archery start. I guess the question then is, why did Archery start a week later instead of the last Saturday in September.


----------



## nicko

jpinkerton said:


> Looking back through, now I see what your saying. The MZ opener is dependent of Archery start. I guess the question then is, why did Archery start a week later instead of the last Saturday in September.


My guess is because a start date of 9/28 would mean the statewide season closes on Monday 11/11 resulting in complaints from hunters of having to quit just as the things are heating up.


----------



## nicko

https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/White-tailedDeer/Pages/Whenistherut.aspx


----------



## vonfoust

jpinkerton said:


> Looking back through, now I see what your saying. The MZ opener is dependent of Archery start. I guess the question then is, why did Archery start a week later instead of the last Saturday in September.


Yep, I expected Sept 28 to be the start this year. It's always around my anniversary so I'm always concerned about the start date. Much more so than my wife would like me to be. This year we will celebrate Sept 28 :wink:


----------



## adr1601

jpinkerton said:


> Looking back through, now I see what your saying. The MZ opener is dependent of Archery start. I guess the question then is, why did Archery start a week later instead of the last Saturday in September.


The season structure revolves around the rifle start after Thanksgiving. So working backwards from that date we can traditionally predict all the other seasons starts.


----------



## adr1601

You'll see a seven year cycle where season will keep shifting back until we hit the reset that is this year.


----------



## jlh42581

Except rifle is now a saturday opener... and im guessing that rifle sunday will be the first sunday


----------



## Billy H

Have not bought my licence yet so I am assuming that the 3 legal Sundays are not listed in the digest?


----------



## tca126

Purchased my license online around 0500 on June 17 and I have not received it in the mail yet.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Have not bought my licence yet so I am assuming that the 3 legal Sundays are not listed in the digest?


Correct.


----------



## nicko

Just saw this pop up on the PAGC Facebook page.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Just saw this pop up on the PAGC Facebook page.


I did too, left a comment... i dont need to attend the event, ban it


----------



## 138104

Saw this ghost Saturday near my house.


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> Just saw this pop up on the PAGC Facebook page.


Is there a way to comment on this if you don't have FB?


----------



## jlh42581

adr1601 said:


> Is there a way to comment on this if you don't have FB?


You could prob email them on the topic and let them know your thoughts? Or call the office near you?


----------



## nicko

Another on FB. I see the PAGC post more info on their FB page than the news section of their website. Some stuff never even makes it to their website. Worth considering joining FB if you want to keep up with announcements and updates.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Saw this ghost Saturday near my house.


Looks like a mature girl. Have you ever seen her before?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Looks like a mature girl. Have you ever seen her before?


No, but talked to a friend of ours that lives on that road and they started seeing her recently. She did look mature, but no fawns with her. The ear is torn, which made me wonder if she was a captive deer that escape.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Another on FB. I see the PAGC post more info on their FB page than the news section of their website. Some stuff never even makes it to their website. Worth considering joining FB if you want to keep up with announcements and updates.


Yup, specifically the second paragraph. Safe bet that the third "open" day will probably fall during turkey season.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> No, but talked to a friend of ours that lives on that road and they started seeing her recently. She did look mature, but no fawns with her. The ear is torn, which made me wonder if she was a captive deer that escape.


It actually looks like a hole in her ear where a tag once was.I'd show that to someone in the PGC.I'll bet that was a captive deer and if so,shouldn't be intermingling with wild deer.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Yup, specifically the second paragraph. Safe bet that the third "open" day will probably fall during turkey season.


I bet it will be a youth day,if approved.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> It actually looks like a hole in her ear where a tag once was.I'd show that to someone in the PGC.I'll bet that was a captive deer and if so,shouldn't be intermingling with wild deer.


Good point. The wild deer might pass CWD onto her. [emoji6]

I doubt she'll make it through the season. The area is heavily hunted.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I bet it will be a youth day,if approved.


Youth pheasant would be fantastic, although a year late for my son.


----------



## goathillinpa

They may add the third Sunday to the youth spring turkey season.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Good point. The wild deer might pass CWD onto her.
> 
> I doubt she'll make it through the season. The area is heavily hunted.


A few years ago we had a captive deer die and test positive for CWD on one of the dozens of Amish deer farms.Within months, all of the deer farms were empty and deer started to be seen all over the place with tags or holes where the tags used to be.Two of our WCO's are close personal friends of mine and the one killed 6 different deer that were released.Two years ago,he put down a wild buck that tested positive for CWD.Since then,two other wild deer tested positive.A few months ago in the same area,a buck was killed on a preserve that tested positive.As a result,hunting in that area has been altered forever.They brought the USDA in and killed 126 deer in a 3.5 mile area along with overloading that area with DMAP tags.Letting captive deer interact with wild deer is a disaster waiting to happen.That deer needs to be killed immediately.


----------



## nicko

Has anybody heard any updates regarding what hunters might be able to do to have any harvested deer tested for CWD before consuming? I remember we were having a discussion about it a few months back when the whole "zombie deer" thing was in the news.


----------



## dougell

Around here,you drop the head in one of several dumpsters.They test it and send you a confirmation letter.


----------



## jlh42581

You can have it tested yourself also if you are out of the DMA's but its $80 a deer and you gotta get them the head. They also DO NOT guarantee its safe to eat, simply that they didnt find prions at that point in time.

I say be logical, until theres a field test.

Heres the full page, read till youre content:
https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/Wil...PAZYu2oRJkVzNWvC3ZvYTFgw#HighRiskCarcassParts

Worth noting is they actually call out quartering as being ok so that you only have to deal with the head. Where have we heard that before 


http://www.padls.org/PdfFiles/forms/FAQCWDInfoForDeerHunters.pdf


----------



## nicko

$80 a head huh.......hmmmm.....i’ll across that deer head bridge when i come to it. It essentially doubles a processing fee but I typically don’t take more than two deer a year when I do connect so it’s not like it would be a backbreaker.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> $80 a head huh.......hmmmm.....i’ll across that deer head bridge when i come to it. It essentially doubles a processing fee but I typically don’t take more than two deer a year when I do connect so it’s not like it would be a backbreaker.


Those areas are pretty big these days. I think most of you guys are closer to area 4 though. I'm still north and east of the others but I do have a Glendale DMAP which is right there. If you're in an area, the test is free. What really sucks is that you gotta do all the work and hold out till you hear back.

I heard somewhere recently on a podcast or something they estimate thousands that would eventually test positive are probably eatn every year. Wisconsin has been at this a long time. They're starting to catch heat for not doing enough because their efforts seem to not matter.

They need to shut these deer farms down nation wide.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> ...........
> 
> They need to shut these deer farms down nation wide.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Agreed. That’s where nearly all CWD cases seem to originate.


----------



## Mathias

tca126 said:


> Purchased my license online around 0500 on June 17 and I have not received it in the mail yet.


Sure taking a lot longer this year.....


----------



## tca126

My license showed up in the mailbox yesterday.


----------



## Red Eye 81

I am now in the wonderful DMA 2. It expanded greatly this year due to a positive CWD deer a few miles from me. I am planning on dropping my deer heads in these bins for testing assuming they will place some close to my area. My question is, if you shoot a buck, you are not required to leave the horns on correct?


----------



## jlh42581

Red Eye 81 said:


> I am now in the wonderful DMA 2. It expanded greatly this year due to a positive CWD deer a few miles from me. I am planning on dropping my deer heads in these bins for testing assuming they will place some close to my area. My question is, if you shoot a buck, you are not required to leave the horns on correct?


Correct you can cut the antlers off like a taxidermist would for the the skull cap on a shoulder mount but you must remove any and all tissue, it cant have the brains in it. I believe you could still take the cape and the skull cap.

Really the big issue is transporting out of the DMA. If you kill one in the DMA and take it to a processor or taxidermist inside the DMA they are supposed to know how to deal with it. 

I figured id cut the plate off and get an pseudo skull. Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Mikes-Reproductions-Universal-Mounting/dp/B002QFYAGW

If it was a hammer id maybe consider a shoulder mount but Im not really into it, a good pic might be enough. My wife doesnt care for shoulder mounts either, good thing I dont kill anything big enough to worry about it.


----------



## Red Eye 81

jlh42581 said:


> Correct you can cut the antlers off like a taxidermist would for the the skull cap on a shoulder mount but you must remove any and all tissue, it cant have the brains in it. I believe you could still take the cape and the skull cap.
> 
> Really the big issue is transporting out of the DMA. If you kill one in the DMA and take it to a processor or taxidermist inside the DMA they are supposed to know how to deal with it.
> 
> I figured id cut the plate off and get an pseudo skull. Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Mikes-Reproductions-Universal-Mounting/dp/B002QFYAGW
> 
> If it was a hammer id maybe consider a shoulder mount but Im not really into it, a good pic might be enough. My wife doesnt care for shoulder mounts either, good thing I dont kill anything big enough to worry about it.


Thanks, good to know. I want to get my deer tested, I just do not want to dump my horns in that bin too. In that case, I probably would test my doe's and roll the dice with the buck meat. LOL


----------



## boneheadjaz

June 14th and June 27th. Awesome public land deer. Hope to meet up with him. Have pics from last year and also 3 years ago.


----------



## StickNString22

That's a great buck for public or private ground in PA. Good luck putting a tag on that guy this season.


----------



## nicko

Dropped my first doe tag application in the mail this afternoon. Let the games begin!!


----------



## nicko

PGC Facebook post about those who bought their license on-line and still have not received it.


----------



## 138104

Just learned today there are 3 elk seasons this year. Each has a separate drawing at $11.90/drawing. Might just apply for all 3 to increase my chances.


----------



## boneheadjaz

A couple more public bucks. Have pics of them from last year as well. The one has a bum eye this year


----------



## rogersb

Dropped my antlerless tag in the mail today.


----------



## jpinkerton

I know some NR that are still waiting on their license as well. Which makes things very tricky because they have no access to the pink envelopes unless they live nearby PA. I think they should focus on building an online lottery system, as opposed to paying an agency to mail licenses out for them.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Back from the beach! Summer is over for me! 
Picked up my licenses today, is this my year for a Pa elk tag? We shall see. dropped off doe application at the PO! Ready for September.


----------



## jlh42581

jpinkerton said:


> I know some NR that are still waiting on their license as well. Which makes things very tricky because they have no access to the pink envelopes unless they live nearby PA. I think they should focus on building an online lottery system, as opposed to paying an agency to mail licenses out for them.


It's not by choice. It may be coming in the very near future where you just buy online.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckroar

im going be hunting PA for the first time. Hunting with a friend that has hunted there for almost 30 years. He does well and sees more deer there in one weekend than his whole season in MA. I already purchased my license online and received it july 5th. Came from Saratoga NY, company called Aspira. Received two pink envelopes along with yellow license, with no digest. Cant wait to be in a stand. Good luck to all this coming season!


----------



## 138104

buckroar said:


> im going be hunting PA for the first time. Hunting with a friend that has hunted there for almost 30 years. He does well and sees more deer there in one weekend than his whole season in MA. I already purchased my license online and received it july 5th. Came from Saratoga NY, company called Aspira. Received two pink envelopes along with yellow license, with no digest. Cant wait to be in a stand. Good luck to all this coming season!


Great hunting opportunities in PA? Where are you going to be hunting?


----------



## tyepsu

Just got back from a family vacation on Friday evening. About a week and a half ago, one of the landowners I hunt his property texted me that a gas company would be placing a pipeline up through his property near my stand. He wanted to let me know, but said I am more than welcome to continue hunting the property. This morning my hunting buddy helped me move the stand to the opposite side of the property. Hope it pays off this fall.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Anyone know if you can use last year's envelopes? 

I heard they changed some but I am also one of those that ordered his license online but didn't get it yet. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

TauntoHawk said:


> Anyone know if you can use last year's envelopes?
> 
> I heard they changed some but I am also one of those that ordered his license online but didn't get it yet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


They're the same.


----------



## adr1601

Number eight for the summer. Atleast it seems the Ticks are gone.
View attachment 6866375


----------



## 138104

adr1601 said:


> Number eight for the summer. Atleast it seems the Ticks are gone.
> View attachment 6866375


Yikes!! I'd rather see ticks.


----------



## buckroar

bradford county. some state land and some farms, bow hunting. my buddy has permission to hunt some farms but doe only is the deal.


----------



## nicko

My 3A tag was just processed. Wheeee!!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Beautiful Matt. Food plots?


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I will make my annual trip to hunt the big woods. Gotta pick up my buck from last year at my taxidermist so gives me a reason to come back. Prolly November this year, will see.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Beautiful Matt. Food plots?


Yes.
Top plot, in background of bottom pic, is planted (today)
Going to plant clover in the other.
Prepped one more today. Needs tilling again after it dries a bit.
Not sure what I’m going with in it.


----------



## nicko

bowhuntercoop said:


> I will make my annual trip to hunt the big woods. Gotta pick up my buck from last year at my taxidermist so gives me a reason to come back. Prolly November this year, will see.


Post up pics of your mount when you get it coop.

Where are you abouts in SC? We go to Hilton Head every year for vaca.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

nicko said:


> Post up pics of your mount when you get it coop.
> 
> Where are you abouts in SC? We go to Hilton Head every year for vaca.


Will do! We moved to western sc. Greenwood area. In laws retired to Myrtle beach so wanted to be closer, 4 hours away from us now. Miss the mtns and fishing for smallies on the Susquehanna but I get my fill the week I come up to hunt. Overall the south has been a good change of pace for us. Get 5 buck tags down here as well haha


----------



## nicko

bowhuntercoop said:


> Will do! We moved to western sc. Greenwood area. In laws retired to Myrtle beach so wanted to be closer, 4 hours away from us now. Miss the mtns and fishing for smallies on the Susquehanna but I get my fill the week I come up to hunt. Overall the south has been a good change of pace for us. Get 5 buck tags down here as well haha


5 buck tags would make heads explode in PA.


----------



## Spency

nicko said:


> PGC Facebook post about those who bought their license on-line and still have not received it.


Ordered mine 16 days ago and haven't received yet.


----------



## redlab

It took me 11 days to get mine ! I ordered mine at 9am the first morning ! They said if you don't get them in about 10 days to call them so they can check it out !


----------



## Spency

I'll have to dig up a number and try to call tomorrow. Rest of my family got theirs in about 10 days. Years past it seems like it wasn't much more than a week.


----------



## Billy H

It’s so much better to just go buy your license at a sporting goods store. Pay your money license in hand on the spot. Takes ten minutes of your time. I did the online thing once and it took a month to get it. Never again.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Once PA gets to the point where you can just buy your license online and print them out on regular paper like I do for Ohio, then I will buy online. Seems like it would save the GC a bunch of headache and money if they did.


----------



## jlh42581

Red Eye 81 said:


> Once PA gets to the point where you can just buy your license online and print them out on regular paper like I do for Ohio, then I will buy online. Seems like it would save the GC a bunch of headache and money if they did.


I'd really like to see us go to a western style tag too where you notch out dates and don't need a pen.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> It’s so much better to just go buy your license at a sporting goods store. Pay your money license in hand on the spot. Takes ten minutes of your time. I did the online thing once and it took a month to get it. Never again.


I agree.Unfortunetly,around here only only choice is Walmart and you have to take a fistful of prozac before you stand in line.


----------



## vonfoust

Walmart is fantastic! If you can't entertain yourself in the hunting section line I don't really know what to say. Sometimes I'll make a point of stopping by the night before rifle opener just to walk past the line. Just have to remember that this year that means Black Friday. Should be WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## PAKraig

Nice food plots Mathias!! Looking forward to what they look like a month from now.

Ok, so what's the consensus on CWD? Man I just caught a whole bunch of flack on FB for posting that my entire county of Perry is now in a Disease Management Area and the restrictions that come with it. PGC this, PGC that....conspiracy theories galore. What am I missing???


----------



## jlh42581

PAKraig said:


> Nice food plots Mathias!! Looking forward to what they look like a month from now.
> 
> Ok, so what's the consensus on CWD? Man I just caught a whole bunch of flack on FB for posting that my entire county of Perry is now in a Disease Management Area and the restrictions that come with it. PGC this, PGC that....conspiracy theories galore. What am I missing???


Theres a lot of goobers on facebook that LOVE to HATE the PGC.

Its a real issue, is it as big as the media makes it... prob not as long as it never crosses the human barrier. It only takes one positive to change those DMA's for a few more years. I think one of them was recently removed. I think we discussed it a few pages back briefly.


----------



## adr1601

PAKraig said:


> Nice food plots Mathias!! Looking forward to what they look like a month from now.
> 
> Ok, so what's the consensus on CWD? Man I just caught a whole bunch of flack on FB for posting that my entire county of Perry is now in a Disease Management Area and the restrictions that come with it. PGC this, PGC that....conspiracy theories galore. What am I missing???


The mountain loin reintroduction didn't, work so the pgc is trying this to reduce deer numbers.


----------



## PAKraig

jlh42581 said:


> Theres a lot of goobers on facebook that LOVE to HATE the PGC.
> 
> Its a real issue, is it as big as the media makes it... prob not as long as it never crosses the human barrier. It only takes one positive to change those DMA's for a few more years. I think one of them was recently removed. I think we discussed it a few pages back briefly.


Yeah, 1 removed from western PA, and the one in Central PA just got bigger after more infected deer were discovered.


----------



## jlh42581

This is something interesting I came across:

https://dnr.wi.gov/files/PDF/pubs/ss/SS1079J.pdf

Last two pages specifically in regards to pa...



> Future Deer Impacts
> Those paying attention to national deer population trends are aware that continuing
> high deer populations can be devastating ecologically as well as economically. Southern
> states found their deer stunted in size and treated like pests instead of prized resources.
> States like Pennsylvania now have a landscape devoid of many plant species. One
> study plot in that state documented 41 plant species reduced to 21. Another ten-year
> study documented a complete loss of certain bird species.
> Pennsylvania’s deer herd and management circumstances are almost identical to
> Wisconsin’s dilemma, but Wisconsin has the edge. Although the deer herd is over the
> winter goal here, liberal harvests can still restore the balance between deer and vegetation. *In Pennsylvania, politics have become so dominant over biology that it would take
> a miracle to save their forest industry and rapidly deteriorating plant species diversity.*
> Hope for restoration of biological control over the Pennsylvania deer herd got
> a boost when their Conservation Commission hired wildlife biologist Dr. Gary Alt
> (Ph.D. in forest resources) to restore order. He aggressively sought to reduce the deer
> population and gave hundreds of educational talks around the state on his rationale.
> However, sporting groups led by the United Sportsmen of Pennsylvania fought him
> at every step and eventually convinced Pennsylvania’s Conservation Commission to
> restrict Alt’s activities so severely that he couldn’t even attend deer-related meetings of
> his own staff. Alt resigned his position in 2003 but vowed to work on the outside to
> defeat the suicidal mission the state had created for itself. In commenting on the deer
> program, Alt observed, “There is no other animal the states have paid more attention to and spent more money on than the white-tailed deer. And there is no better
> example of malpractice.”
> On November 13, 2005, Dr. Alt came to Wisconsin to participate in a meeting sponsored by the Uplands Branch of the Quality Deer Management Association
> in Mount Horeb. Dr. Alt had previously distinguished himself nationally as a bear
> biologist, but his deer experience in Pennsylvania had given him special notoriety.
> The meeting featured Alt speaking on “Chronic Deer Mismanagement” and Dr. Tom
> Heberlein, University of Wisconsin-Madison professor emeritus of rural sociology,
> speaking on “Fire in the Sistine Chapel: How Wisconsin Responded to CWD.” The
> meeting moderator was Dr. Rob Wegner, author, cultural historian, and former editor
> of Deer and Deer Hunting magazine.
> While the general theme of the meeting seemed to indicate it was going to be a
> typical DNR bashing affair, the sponsors made it clear that it was not. During opening
> remarks to about 100 attendees, Dr. Wegner presented a brief slide presentation about
> the nation’s strong deer hunting tradition and the importance of maintaining quality
> in the hunting experience. He then introduced Alt and Heberlein.
> Dr. Heberlein spoke fi rst and presented various surveys and charts about human
> dimensions likely not comprehended by many in the audience. While he was critical of the DNR for neglecting the sociological aspects of CWD and the “fi re brigade”
> 
> approach by the agency in combating the disease, he also blamed Wisconsin citizens
> for not sitting down with the DNR staff and negotiating a resolve. He told the group,
> “You will never beat the DNR in the science game. The DNR is the state’s scientifi c
> organization and it’s run on scientifi c principles. Quit reacting and be proactive. Sit
> down and agree on how to evaluate deer numbers and then fi nd ways to achieve those
> declines.” Dr. Heberlein also presented economic information obtained from a 2004
> report by Richard Bishop, a University of Wisconsin-Madison economist. When CWD
> was fi rst detected in 2002, the DNR experienced an 11% drop in license sales amounting to $3.4 million in lost revenue. Coupled with about $20 million in DNR expenses
> to fi ght the disease and dispose of unwanted deer, the impact on other wildlife management programs was clearly suppressing. Bishop documented the economic impact to
> state businesses to be in the neighborhood of $60 million in 2002 and 2003.
> Dr. Alt spoke next and entertained the audience with a series of slides about deer
> biology and research fi ndings. He empathized with Wisconsin’s DNR and encouraged
> cooperation in problem solving, observing that “most of Wisconsin’s deer problems are
> happening everywhere, but biologists across America are thankful they aren’t working
> [i.e. employed] here. I’m not here to tell you how to manage your deer. I do know one
> thing: Dwelling on what was decided in the past won’t move you forward, and neither
> will festering with mistakes.”
> Dr. Alt went on to encourage people to sit down at the table with the Wisconsin DNR and work out solutions to their deer problems: “Take responsibility. Show
> society what you can do for them. When Pennsylvania imposed antler restrictions to
> shoot more does, some hunters said they’d shoot fi rst and count antler points later. If
> you want to kill hunting, just keep saying stupid things into a microphone in front of
> thousands of people.”
> Alt’s message was very forceful about the consequences of deer overabundance
> based upon his fi rsthand experience directing the Pennsylvania wildlife program. He
> cautioned, “Deer are endangering forest ecosystems everywhere. That’s our greatest
> challenge, and hunters must look beyond their gun barrels. When nothing is growing
> within fi ve feet of the ground, you have too many deer. Recognize that fact and do
> something about it.”
> After the conference, Keith McCaffery spoke out more strongly about vegetative
> damage by deer: “I agree with Gary but would add that the hardest part is that you
> can have too many deer long before you have nothing growing in the understory. By
> the time the understory is dominated by ferns and sedges as in the parts of Allegheny
> Plateau, it may be extremely diffi cult to restore it.”
> It appears clear that in the years ahead the DNR, deer hunters, the forestry industry, the agricultural industry, the tourism industry, businesses, environmental groups,
> universities, numerous state agencies, federal agencies, the Legislature, and virtually
> everyone impacted by the white-tailed deer need to cooperatively arrive on the same
> page to work out solutions for future deer management strategies. Without cooperation, science-based solutions will continue to fl ounder against skeptics and a distrustful public.


----------



## vonfoust

One antlerless tag awarded.


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> One antlerless tag awarded.


Me too>


----------



## jlh42581

I have a 4D, Dmap, Buck and Bear, I think I'm good

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevelle1749

Has anyone ever heard an explanation for why you can't just print the whole license? I am sure there must be a reason, but it seems weird to me that you can print some parts of the license but not the whole thing. 

You are right though that the cost savings seems like it would be an easy motivation to switch.


----------



## Billy H

Chevelle1749 said:


> Has anyone ever heard an explanation for why you can't just print the whole license? I am sure there must be a reason, but it seems weird to me that you can print some parts of the license but not the whole thing.
> 
> You are right though that the cost savings seems like it would be an easy motivation to switch.


Because PA does everything the hard way.


----------



## nicko

Chevelle1749 said:


> Has anyone ever heard an explanation for why you can't just print the whole license? I am sure there must be a reason, but it seems weird to me that you can print some parts of the license but not the whole thing.
> 
> You are right though that the cost savings seems like it would be an easy motivation to switch.


1 - Part of it begins with the way doe tags are issued. The process currently goes through the county treasurers who get (if I recall correctly) $0.60 for every tag issued. As long as the county treasury offices are getting a cut, they ain't giving up their role in the process. 
2 - The state legislature has their hand in things (ie - license fees, Sunday hunting, etc).....as long as they are involved, little will change (politics first, wildlife biology and management second)


----------



## Mathias

Not much of a cut Nick for the effort expended for the treasurers offices.
If all 6 counties in WMU 5C split the 70000 tags equally, it yields each about $7000.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Not much of a cut Nick for the effort expended for the treasurers offices.
> If all 6 counties in WMU 5C split the 70000 tags equally, it yields each about $7000.


I don't think it's worth it either.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Not much of a cut Nick for the effort expended for the treasurers offices.
> If all 6 counties in WMU 5C split the 70000 tags equally, it yields each about $7000.


And don't they have to pay people to come in? I was under the impression that they paid a person(s) to come in for a few weeks to deal with the antlerless licenses. If so, this also reduces the net $ amount. 
If it's not the case, then maybe perhaps the county treasurers are involved in a a little 'job justification'. If they are not hiring someone to take care of the tags, that means they have the time themselves to do the job, what are they doing the other 10 months of the year with that time?


----------



## PAKraig

vonfoust said:


> And don't they have to pay people to come in? I was under the impression that they paid a person(s) to come in for a few weeks to deal with the antlerless licenses. If so, this also reduces the net $ amount.
> If it's not the case, then maybe perhaps the county treasurers are involved in a a little 'job justification'. If they are not hiring someone to take care of the tags, that means they have the time themselves to do the job, what are they doing the other 10 months of the year with that time?


I think that's the better answer! Job security.


----------



## adr1601

Ran into #9 and this while biking.
View attachment 6871375

View attachment 6871377

View attachment 6871379


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Post up pics of your mount when you get it coop.
> 
> Where are you abouts in SC? We go to Hilton Head every year for vaca.


I just got back from Hilton Head. My In-Laws live down there and we just spent the last ten days chilling at the beach, pool and eating some good seafood!


----------



## Mathias

Bumped him bedded near stand I went in to replace ratchet straps. He’s a stud.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> I just got back from Hilton Head. My In-Laws live down there and we just spent the last ten days chilling at the beach, pool and eating some good seafood!


We love it down there. We'll be heading down on 8/2. Looking forward to that warm ocean water.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6872179
> View attachment 6872181
> 
> Bumped him bedded near stand I went in to replace ratchet straps. He’s a stud.


You should name him Matt. 

“Ratchet”


----------



## boneheadjaz

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6872179
> View attachment 6872181
> 
> Bumped him bedded near stand I went in to replace ratchet straps. He’s a stud.


Is that your captive deer? O zoomed on the buck and couldn't help but notice the high woven wire fence


----------



## PAbigbear

adr1601 said:


> Ran into #9 and this while biking.
> View attachment 6871375
> 
> View attachment 6871377
> 
> View attachment 6871379


Did they say why they went with the radio collar?


----------



## Mathias

boneheadjaz said:


> Is that your captive deer? O zoomed on the buck and couldn't help but notice the high woven wire fence


Lol.
The property behind is owned by a tree nursery. It was once an active farm but when the old folks sold several years back, all of the corn and soybeans fields went with them. The deer numbers were much better back then.


----------



## adr1601

PAbigbear said:


> Did they say why they went with the radio collar?


We didn't get a chance to talk a whole lot. When we road up on them, everybody was being quiet waiting for the bear to recover. He did say they were in that bears den that winter and it had 3 cubs with it. 
Two hours earlier I road right up on a sow with a cub and I'm not sure who was more scared at the moment. Poor little cub fell out of the tree trying to get away.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice buck Matt....good luck this fall...at least there is some confirmed motivation.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Nice buck Matt....good luck this fall...at least there is some confirmed motivation.


Thanks Joe.
I’m excited to see what a couple card pulls show in 2 weeks. Last season there were a few very nice up and comers there. Haven’t seen much else though.


----------



## dougell

Check this pig out.My buddy snapped this picture right across from his house in a private residential community.It's no doubt a semi-tame deer but it shows that the NC part of teh state can grow them big if they live long enough.


----------



## Mathias

Wowser!


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> View attachment 6873031
> 
> Check this pig out.My buddy snapped this picture right across from his house in a private residential community.It's no doubt a semi-tame deer but it shows that the NC part of teh state can grow them big if they live long enough.


that brow tine.....drool....


----------



## dougell

Chances are that deer won't make it til fall.He's in a residential area but one where he could easily be poached.I posted a picture last year of an equally big 7 point.He was massive with at least a 25" spread.The buck would just feed along side the road and let people pass right on by within feet.Someone shot him with an arrow,most likely from a a porch or window and he died within sight of a main road.Some poor kid in a loud green car sees him and tries to unsuccessfully knock the rack off with a hatchet.People see him,call the police and tell them he shot it with a .22 and finished it off with a hammer.It was all over this PRD's facebook page and people were out to tar and feather this poor kid.I've never seen a poaching situation like this place.


----------



## dougell

Here's another picture that a different buddy sent me.This was probably a mile away and within 100 yards of where he could be legally hunted.Still a tame deer.This was a few weeks ago


----------



## nicko

That first one is a porker Doug.


----------



## boneheadjaz

That makes sense. When I zoomed to get a look at him I was kinda scratching my head. Lol. Looks like a good one to me!


----------



## 12-Ringer

anyone see pics of the monster hit by a car in Allegheny County....sad to see a monarch go that way....

Joe


----------



## bucco921

12-Ringer said:


> anyone see pics of the monster hit by a car in Allegheny County....sad to see a monarch go that way....
> 
> Joe


Have a link? I live in neighboring county and haven't heard about a big buck getting killed.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> anyone see pics of the monster hit by a car in Allegheny County....sad to see a monarch go that way....
> 
> Joe


i saw a pic on FB, if its the same buck it was a true giant.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bucco921 said:


> Have a link? I live in neighboring county and haven't heard about a big buck getting killed.


Here’s the pic I got yesterday...apparently taken first hand yesterday by a passerby.


----------



## vonfoust

Any more on the 'where' Joe?


----------



## bucco921

well damn... that's a beast. Curious to see if it is legit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Any more on the 'where' Joe?


best I got was Allegheny County


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Any more on the 'where' Joe?


I saw Cranberry PA on intstagram 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> I saw Cranberry PA on intstagram
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My son is on the "Instafacey thingy", I'll see if he got anything.


----------



## 138104

Wonder how many states that buck has been hit in...


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> My son is on the "Instafacey thingy", I'll see if he got anything.


It was on PA hunting club's story and page I'd you go looking for it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## goathillinpa

I saw it posted yesterday and it said Cranberry.


----------



## vonfoust

Interesting as Cranberry is in Butler County just over the line from Allegheny. I believe it is still in 2B though, perhaps where the confusion would stem from.


----------



## jordy1327

What a shame. Hopefully he spread his genetics far and wide!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Wonder how many states that buck has been hit in...


Give it time.....it will be every state in the union.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Here’s the pic I got yesterday...apparently taken first hand yesterday by a passerby.


Yup same pic I saw, based on the FB post it was Allegheny county by the warrendale exit.


----------



## Mathias

What a crying shame


----------



## rogersb

https://www.pennlive.com/life/2019/...Co9rmLS_NREf52yk1FA-lpTbg4-YrUpxacLUZJbnrNXTw

You guys see this? PGC looking into statewide ban on feeding deer and turkey. Also banning urine lures and synthetic urine lures.


----------



## 138104

rogersb said:


> https://www.pennlive.com/life/2019/...Co9rmLS_NREf52yk1FA-lpTbg4-YrUpxacLUZJbnrNXTw
> 
> You guys see this? PGC looking into statewide ban on feeding deer and turkey. Also banning urine lures and synthetic urine lures.


Best thing I've read all day!


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> What a crying shame


I know. That lawn looks terrible! [emoji6]


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> I know. That lawn looks terrible! [emoji6]


Grubs :wink:


----------



## boneheadjaz

Same deer....and cranberry is correct. Near the industrial park. Buddies dad works there.....hence this pic


----------



## notrinella

Hey speaking of deer we wish were alive - anyone know if PGC ever released a report on the EHD/Blue Tongue outbreak in 5C/5D last fall? Can’t find anything on the google. Wondering if we’re going to see a lot less deer this season. 

I did see that harvest numbers were significantly lower last season compared to the previous season but that’s the only stat I’ve seen.


----------



## Hlzr

Here’s pics of last years archery buck I got back from the taxidermist a few weeks back. 

I’ll be following along throughout this season, have a monster within walking distance of home I’ll be pursuing if he made it through winter and is still in the neighborhood this fall. I have another 40 acres about 2 miles from the house I’m going to hunt as my secondary location. Sent in for doe tag for Mcean that I plan on bowhunting at least the early junior season while my youngest hunts with a rifle, along with a week in the late season. I’ll be at camp for second week of rifle with my sons and at least one uncle, along with West Virginia for rifle season. 

Two properties in Washington and Greene counties I’m not going to be able to hunt because of the “buck of lifetime” near me. Considering this is my 4th year getting back into archery I’d laughed at anyone that would have suggested I’d be hunting one buck exclusively just last year at this time lol, but I have to make the most of opportunity I have. 

As far as gear I’m going to update to a LW hanger and sticks to give me some flexibility over the two stands I’ll leave out for the season. 

Looking forward to seeing some big ones on here. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mathias

Coming home from dinner short while ago, we saw a doe in the lawn area of a house with 4 fawns. No other deer in view. Amazing gal!


----------



## nicko

Hoping for a shot at a second 3A doe tag but since tag allocations were reduced 2,000 this year, it's not looking likely. One WMU is already sold out.

https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/deeravail.php


----------



## jpinkerton

Yep. Hoping for a second in 2G. Happy I got one though.


----------



## adr1601

jpinkerton said:


> Yep. Hoping for a second in 2G. Happy I got one though.


Sorry but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## tam9492

2G is down 6000 tags this year. It'll likely sell out by the end of the first round. 4D, the other unit I hunt, is up 10000 because of CWD concerns.

Normally, I get my 4D tag first, and then I get 2G in the second round. I flipped that this year, and it should pay off.


----------



## Billy H

Heat index 108 to 115 this weekend,, so much for my plans to hang a couple stands. Sections of where I hunt are so thick with vegetation this year it’s more like a jungle then southeast Pa woods.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Heat index 108 to 115 this weekend,, so much for my plans to hang a couple stands. Sections of where I hunt are so thick with vegetation this year it’s more like a jungle then southeast Pa woods.


I hung a set in weather like this last year. It was miserable......and stupid.


----------



## davydtune

Hitting a 3D shoot Sunday with a group of life long buddies.Looking forward to it for sure. We did one a month ago and that was the first shoot I'd been to in years, actually shot a lot better than I thought I would  My one buddy has a 13 year old son that just loves archery and this will be his 2nd shoot ever, he was definitely hooked right off the bat so this will be a hoot


----------



## Billy H

Unbelievable phone call this morning. A guy that neighbors a farm I hunt used to trespass and hunt without permission for years. Once we got permission a few years ago he was told to stay out. Since that time I have seen him on the property, have pictures of him on it. He calls this morning and goes on a diatribe that if he can’t hunt he is going to the neighbors surrounding the property and asking to set up feeders trying to make it ilegal for us to hunt there and will call the farm owner and tell him we are hunting illegally. LOL For one thing we are in special regs area. Perfectly legal to hunt over bait. So I hope he sets up a lot to keep those deer in close. For another thing I think he just put the final nail in the coffin of ever getting permission to hunt there. This kind of thing speaks volumes on his character. I also have a feeling he will be paying some fines this year as well.


----------



## davydtune

Lol! Sounds like a real winner.


----------



## nicko

That guy sounds too stupid to be true.


----------



## davydtune

That's the type that would post public land in an effort to have it to themselves, has happened.


----------



## Billy H

Yep he is a piece of work. We even left him keep a stand in a corner near his house. When we posted we took care not to put posters where he had to look at them from his place. I think we have been as fair as possible. The stand will be coming down next time we go over to work. 

Sent the owner an email and waiting on reply.


----------



## Mathias

Sounds like the kind of guy that could do sneaky, potentially dangerous stuff behind your back. Be careful.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Sounds like the kind of guy that could do sneaky, potentially dangerous stuff behind your back. Be careful.


Oh no doubt about it. It sucks having to worry about some sort of sabotage. We are extra cautious of our set ups. 

Got a reply from our owner. It is not going to go well if the trespasser contacts him. Did I mention the owner is a lawyer.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Lol. He is one if those guys I see at Walmart the night before Archery season opens buying corn and come here deer. In my my management unit of 4c baiting is illegal.


----------



## nicko

Good acorn crop in southern Berks (5C).


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Good acorn crop in southern Berks (5C).


Seeing red oak loaded in my area also.


----------



## Billy H

Looks like synergy wheels


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Looks like synergy wheels


Thinking E32 or 35...


----------



## nicko

E35. The chipped cerakote is a standard feature included at no charge from Elite. 

I was at Daniel Boone R&G club getting a new HHA king pin sighted in.


----------



## full moon64

Anyone know the date of Sunday we will have for archery?Also is that all lands?Meaning State too..
thx


----------



## tam9492

Hasn't been passed yet.


----------



## full moon64

tam9492 said:


> Hasn't been passed yet.


thx


----------



## noclueo2

Headed up to the Water Gap the first weekend in August to do some scouting and work on the cabin. Really getting into the public land thing. The itch came early this year.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

noclueo2 said:


> Headed up to the Water Gap the first weekend in August to do some scouting and work on the cabin. Really getting into the public land thing. The itch came early this year.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


 More public land available to hunt in Pennsylvania then you can hunt in your lifetime.


----------



## Bigmike23

Unbelievably alot of the game lands up here in 3d are like ghost lands during the archery season. I quite literally have thousands of acres all to myself, and the few guys who do show up I've talked to. Most hunt no more than a half a mile from their trucks. Now rifle season it's a whole nother ball game


----------



## noclueo2

I know, I'm loving it, been doing it for the last couple years. I'm finally "figuring" it out. I've got a bunch of private land to hunt but I look forward to getting out there. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

Have seen 2 archery hunters in the woods in the last 3 years in 3d. Even after the first weekend of rifle season there seems to be a lot less pressure. Hunted in 4c the last 2 years of opening rifle and didn't see anyone. It looks to be a good year for the acorns in 3d area I'm in.


----------



## nicko

Notes from yesterdays PGC commissioners meeting. 

Joe, there appears to be a part in here which you have advocated for in the past about hunters getting first crack at deer when somebody is looking to reduce a deer herd on their property. It's a start.

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=323


----------



## nicko

I've noticed sales of antlerless tags appear to be going slower this year. I was not expecting any tags to be left in 3A when the 1st round for unsold tags starts on 8/5 but sales in that WMU have slowed this week so it is at least right now looking like tags will still be available on 8/5. As of now, only one WMU is sold out two WMUs kinda getting close.

https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/deeravail.php


----------



## dougell

I saw that Nicko.Good idea.
DEER CONTROL PERMITS RECEIVE STRONGER PUBLIC HUNTING REQUIREMENTS

The Pennsylvania Board of Game Commissioners today gave final approval to a measure that requires applicants to provide proof of public hunting in seeking permits to conduct culls to manage deer in urbanized areas.

Political subdivisions, homeowners associations and nonprofit land-holding organizations are eligible to apply for permits, and these groups are required to use public hunting as a management tool to be considered for a permit.

The change requires them to report hunting activities on their properties in detail, verifying that hunters indeed had the first chance at helping to address deer problems.

Applicants now need to provide the name and CID numbers of all hunters on the property, as well as harvest information.


----------



## vonfoust

Pulled the bows out last night. Just can't bring myself to shoot year round no matter how many times I say it. Thought "It's the first time shooting in months. I can shoot a group, I'm not going to break anything at 40 yards."
Funny thing, apparently I don't have any nocks in the archery bin either.


----------



## nicko

Made hotel reservations today for 10/24-10/26 and 11/3-11/8 today. Waiting for mid August to set a climbing stick set on public land and still plan to get up to Potter to move stands. 

Looking forward to our vaca in the first week of August but excited to transition into full prep mode once we get back.


----------



## davydtune

Pulled a couple cam cards at camp this weekend. Lots doe and fawns, a bunch of small bucks and a couple decent up and comers. No big boys at all :sad: Did get a pic of what looks to be a fairly decent bear so that was cool  It was only 2 of the 6 cams I have as they were fairly close to camp and we were actually there to work on the cabin itself.

Also got the new gal all finalized and dialed right in. Had to go to a stiffer arrow but ended up so nice.....340 Beman Speed with 50 grains of insert, a 125 grain head, Ignitor lighted knock...…….435 grains finished with 15% FOC. Spent a good deal of time bare shaft tuning along with nock tuning and have these just sailing near perfect  Just need to do a little broadhead tuning but after shooting them tonight real quick I can see that there will be very little adjustment


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

Might need to fill that feeder with ghost peppers Matt.


----------



## Billy H

Off Topic.
Any of you guys from West Mifflin that shop at walmart. 

THROW YOUR POTATOES IN THE TRASH!


----------



## PAKraig

Billy H said:


> Off Topic.
> Any of you guys from West Mifflin that shop at walmart.
> 
> THROW YOUR POTATOES IN THE TRASH!


Where else was she supposed to go??


----------



## vonfoust

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNZblixPejs


----------



## nick060200

Does anyone else do their liscense online every year ? You ever have a problem getting it in the mail? 
I usually go to the court house but I'm thinking of doing it all online from now on. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton

Online for me every year, but I have no choice because I live out of state now.


----------



## vonfoust

Walmart for me. I just avoid the potatoes. I like having it in hand, and generally I forget until a day or two before I need to send in for doe license.


----------



## 138104

What's the potato story?


----------



## dougell

Some disgusting chick took a whizz on the potatoes in a Walmart.


----------



## adr1601

nick060200 said:


> Does anyone else do their liscense online every year ? You ever have a problem getting it in the mail?
> I usually go to the court house but I'm thinking of doing it all online from now on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


Minus one year, I've done it since you were able to.


----------



## nicko

Too many stores around me where I can buy my license in person to ever consider buying it on-line. 15-20 minutes round trip and few minutes in store. I used to go to the courthouse once OTC doe tag sales started but last time I did that I waited in line for 45 minutes. Strictly by mail now.


----------



## yetihunter1

nick060200 said:


> Does anyone else do their liscense online every year ? You ever have a problem getting it in the mail?
> I usually go to the court house but I'm thinking of doing it all online from now on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


I did it once, my very first year of hunting 9 years ago and never received it. Had to go buy again at a local store which said they couldn't print me replacements because there was nothing stating I had originally purchased the license. Was the first and last time I tried online. Like Nicko said, there are too many places I can walk in to buy it at to justify buying online again.


----------



## Mathias

Online last several years, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## jlh42581

I've done it online but I'll stop if they don't get it together. The pals system has jerked me around in licenses and boat registration. I'm not an IT dummy either, I host 1700 servers in the Amazon cloud.

It actually increases the cost as you pay for shipping too. I'll buy my general stuff I can print like a fishing license. Going forward I'll likely only buy elk apps and DMAP unless it's tightened up. 

The deadline for antlerless seems to be shorter and shorter from the date general licenses go on sale.

They need a Director of IT... I know a guy!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I was going to buy my elk drawing online, but it wanted to charge me shipping! I just bought one when I was a Walmart. 

FYI, tomorrow is the deadline to get in the elk drawing.


----------



## davydtune

Always buy online right at midnight opening day of sales, is the only way to get the Dmap tags I want. They were gone by 12:10 am opening sales day this year :mg:


----------



## 12-Ringer

My kid brother just locked up 265 acres for the next two years...in Potter, adjacent to our current 40. Seen some good one's in there, but it is 4.5 hours away. Man I miss my local access....hard to stay motivated. Found some really nice sheds, did a lot of door knocking and public land recognizance. Did find one promising spot...we'll see how it goes.

Hope everyone is doing well!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

Cut you losses,retire and move to Potter lol.I've been seeing some very nice bucks.In fact I don't think I've seen one yet that wouldn't at least be legal.On the other hand,I haven't hardly seen any fawns,which is odd for this time of the summer.One day last week I watched 5 big mature does behind my house without any fawns and 6 in front of my house without any.It's still a little early to be overly concerned but strange none the less.Those cold wet springs are murder on most wildlife but much worse on fawns than many people realize.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Cut you losses,retire and move to Potter lol.I've been seeing some very nice bucks.In fact I don't think I've seen one yet that wouldn't at least be legal.On the other hand,I haven't hardly seen any fawns,which is odd for this time of the summer.One day last week I watched 5 big mature does behind my house without any fawns and 6 in front of my house without any.It's still a little early to be overly concerned but strange none the less.Those cold wet springs are murder on most wildlife but much worse on fawns than many people realize.


Usually I see at least 3 sets of twins and some singles. This year one set and one single out of ~15k pictures. Like you not concerned just observation.


----------



## jlh42581

Mountain bear









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

My experience as well Seeing very few fawns this year so far. Seeing mature does with no fawns. Only a few on cam out of hundreds of pictures. The ones I have seen have all been singles except one doe I saw with twins in a residential area.

As far as the online licence purchase. Found this article 

A large number of Pennsylvania hunters that purchased their licenses online are experiencing delays in receiving them, which has negatively impacted their ability to apply for an antlerless deer licenses. 

The contracted vendor responsible for mailing hunting licenses to those who bought them online has run behind schedule in some cases. Also, a computer glitch caused the vendor to temporarily misplace some online sales records

More: Pa. hunting: Antlerless deer license applications could see big changes

“We appreciate and care about every single one of our license buyers, and it’s unfortunate that some of those who bought licenses online have experienced problems this year,” said Game Commission Executive Director Bryan Burhans.

“We’ve worked with the same license vendor for several years with few issues, so the problems that emerged this year, which likely have impacted thousands of hunters, not only were unexpected, they are frustrating for the agency.”

The Game Commission is encouraging any hunter experiencing issues to immediately contact the agency for help.

Hunters are required to purchase a general hunting license applying for antlerless licenses, but they do not need the general licenses in hand to submit. As long as a hunter knows his/her Customer Identification (CID) Number, which does not change from year-to-year, they can complete an antlerless application and send it in.

The nine-digit CID number is printed on each hunting license.


----------



## ezshot81

What happens if your doe tag gets to the treasurer early? Won't be in town and would like to drop in the mail on Thurs instead of Fri.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Cut you losses,retire and move to Potter lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish it was possible...still have at least 10 years before I can think about retirement....if it goes as fast as the last 10 it'll feel like tomorrow.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## jpinkerton

ezshot81 said:


> What happens if your doe tag gets to the treasurer early? Won't be in town and would like to drop in the mail on Thurs instead of Fri.


From what I understand, if it is too early, it will be returned. I assume most treasurer offices are closed on Saturdays, so if you time it to arrive that day, it should be waiting in their mail come Monday morning (the first day of the draw).


----------



## adr1601

ezshot81 said:


> What happens if your doe tag gets to the treasurer early? Won't be in town and would like to drop in the mail on Thurs instead of Fri.


Take it with you and drop it in a box late Thurs or Fri.


----------



## BGM51

I'v seen quite a few fawns on camera and in person. Saw a doe with 3 fawns. That's a first for me. 

Blow the pic up and you'll see the 3rd fawn right over the doe's back.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

adr1601 said:


> Take it with you and drop it in a box late Thurs or Fri.


This is what I'm going to do......late Thursday after the last mail pickup from the boxes. We leave for Hilton Head SC on Friday morning at 4am.


----------



## goathillinpa

I have also saw very few fawns this year. Kind of strange as I have had others mention the same thing to me.


----------



## dougell

I know several people who used to raise deer.Wet,cold springs were brutal on fawns and it can kill them surprisingly fast,even in captivity.I posted an article not long ago about fawn survival in Delaware.I forget the exact wording but they found that fawn survival went way down if they got more than an inch at one time.


----------



## dougell

Here's the paragraph
If predation is not driving fawn mortality, then what is? What we found was that 3 factors noticeably influenced the probability of mortality for fawns in Delaware; birth weight, daily precipitation, and the age of their doe. Fawns weighing less than about 6.5 pounds at birth had a greater risk of death than fawns that were 6.5 pounds or heavier, and approximately one inch of rain doubles the risk of death for a fawn that day. Doe maturity was another important factor. We captured all the mothers to the fawns in our study, gave them a GPS collar and used their tooth development to estimate their age. We divided the does into two categories: mature and immature. As most hunters know, bucks grow larger antlers as they age because they can allocate more resources to antler growth once muscular and skeletal development is complete. Similarly, does have reached their peak body size by about 4 years of age, which means they are able to focus all nutritional resources on the growth of their fawns rather than their own body growth. We considered does older than 4 at the time they gave birth to be mature. These does are also experienced mothers and would therefore be more capable of caring for their offspring. What we found supported these ideas, with fawns of mature does experiencing lower rates of mortality when compared to immature does.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Here's the paragraph
> If predation is not driving fawn mortality, then what is? What we found was that 3 factors noticeably influenced the probability of mortality for fawns in Delaware; birth weight, daily precipitation, and the age of their doe. Fawns weighing less than about 6.5 pounds at birth had a greater risk of death than fawns that were 6.5 pounds or heavier, and approximately one inch of rain doubles the risk of death for a fawn that day. Doe maturity was another important factor. We captured all the mothers to the fawns in our study, gave them a GPS collar and used their tooth development to estimate their age. We divided the does into two categories: mature and immature. As most hunters know, bucks grow larger antlers as they age because they can allocate more resources to antler growth once muscular and skeletal development is complete. Similarly, does have reached their peak body size by about 4 years of age, which means they are able to focus all nutritional resources on the growth of their fawns rather than their own body growth. We considered does older than 4 at the time they gave birth to be mature. These does are also experienced mothers and would therefore be more capable of caring for their offspring. What we found supported these ideas, with fawns of mature does experiencing lower rates of mortality when compared to immature does.


Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> My kid brother just locked up 265 acres for the next two years...in Potter, adjacent to our current 40. Seen some good one's in there, but it is 4.5 hours away. Man I miss my local access....hard to stay motivated. Found some really nice sheds, did a lot of door knocking and public land recognizance. Did find one promising spot...we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> Joe


The drive can become a grind but I also enjoy the full "getaway" to the mountains experience a lot more then fitting hunting in around the hustle of family life at home.

I say that now but there's always that point in a 5hr drive home because you hit traffic or an accident after a rainy/cold or possibly way too hot weekend of getting blanked on stand and missing sleep that you're like someone remind me what part of this is "fun", but thats usually followed by a good night's sleep and the will to do it all over again the next weekend. The biggest thing with hunting away from home is getting Sunday hunting (slipping my soapbox opinion in here) that makes a huge difference

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias




----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6887051
> View attachment 6887053
> View attachment 6887055
> View attachment 6887057
> View attachment 6887059


Lookin good Matt! Wish we had more grouse around the SC part of the state. Need another good cicada year!


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> The drive can become a grind but I also enjoy the full "getaway" to the mountains experience a lot more then fitting hunting in around the hustle of family life at home.
> 
> I say that now but there's always that point in a 5hr drive home because you hit traffic or an accident after a rainy/cold or possibly way too hot weekend of getting blanked on stand and missing sleep that you're like someone remind me what part of this is "fun", but thats usually followed by a good night's sleep and the will to do it all over again the next weekend. The biggest thing with hunting away from home is getting Sunday hunting (slipping my soapbox opinion in here) that makes a huge difference
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's definitely a tradeoff. The getaway is nice and helps clear your mind too but the travel time .....well, it's travel time, 9-10 hours round trip. 

My wife hates it but my cell phone barely gets any signal on our Potter lease (which I happen to like)....there are a couple areas where I get spotty reception at best. Even a simple text message takes time to send. Most areas of the lease are total dead zones for AT&T cell service so I leave my phone in the car. It's good to leave the world behind and be off the proverbial grid for a little while.


----------



## Mathias

Service or not, I keep the phone handy for pics and videos. That way I can be distracted when a shooter comes by :doh:
Potter is beautiful, just too far for routine visits.


----------



## Mathias

Another month and it’ll be time for some dove hunting!


----------



## 138104

Awarded my antlerless tags for 1st round of unsold in 4B. Between my son and I, we have 4 antlerless tags. Have never filled that many, but will fun trying. The extra meat will be donated.


----------



## adr1601

Perry24 said:


> Awarded my antlerless tags for 1st round of unsold in 4B. Between my son and I, we have 4 antlerless tags. Have never filled that many, but will fun trying. The extra meat will be donated.


Are you using the HSH program to donate?


----------



## 138104

adr1601 said:


> Are you using the HSH program to donate?


Yes. The butcher I use participates with HSH.


----------



## adr1601

Perry24 said:


> Yes. The butcher I use participates with HSH.


I take it your comfortable it's getting put to good use? Do you give them any money towards the processing or just drop it off?


----------



## 138104

adr1601 said:


> I take it your comfortable it's getting put to good use? Do you give them any money towards the processing or just drop it off?


You just drop it off. The butcher seems like a good guy, so I'm sure he is handling appropriately.


----------



## nicko

My second tag for 3A was awarded on Monday morning. I sent my tags for 5C to a different courthouse and still waiting to be processed but not worried about those.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Again i will be having our annual doe tag burning party on Oct 4th at our camp in Forest county all invited.burgers and beer will be provided,bring your doe tag as your ticket and we will use them to start the fire to make smores in the evening!


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Again i will be having our annual doe tag burning party on Oct 4th at our camp in Forest county all invited.burgers and beer will be provided,bring your doe tag as your ticket and we will use them to start the fire to make smores in the evening!


Darrin, if I remember correctly, I think you might allow junior license holders only to take a doe at your camp…...Or maybe not. In either event, how long has it been since anybody at your camp killed a doe?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Darrin, if I remember correctly, I think you might allow junior license holders only to take a doe at your camp…...Or maybe not. In either event, how long has it been since anybody at your camp killed a doe?


The last time i did was 1992,i think my cousin might have shot one in the late 90's.the last few years my boys couldnt get a doe tag they were sold out before non residents could apply,so they havent shot any


----------



## hurley1718

Been a few years since I got out in archery because of grad school, but we purchased 13 acres this spring in western PA so I will be able to get out a little this fall again. I have seen a few small basket 6s on my trail cams, but plenty of does so hopefully I can get a few of those.


----------



## TL3

Me and my Mathews Helim.


----------



## jpinkerton

nicko said:


> My second tag for 3A was awarded on Monday morning. I sent my tags for 5C to a different courthouse and still waiting to be processed but not worried about those.


Submitted a 2G in the third round (about 1,500 remaining) and was contacted by the Chester treasurer that they were sold out. I sent it with plenty of time to arrive on Saturday at the latest, but they didn't attempt to process it until today (a day after the opening on the 3rd round). We were able to get 2G for everyone in camp, so it's not the end of world. Just curious why the processing delay in Chester. My second round was also processed on Tuesday; a day after the round opening. Perhaps I need to look into a different office.


----------



## nicko

jpinkerton said:


> Submitted a 2G in the third round (about 1,500 remaining) and was contacted by the Chester treasurer that they were sold out. I sent it with plenty of time to arrive on Saturday at the latest, but they didn't attempt to process it until today (a day after the opening on the 3rd round). We were able to get 2G for everyone in camp, so it's not the end of world. Just curious why the processing delay in Chester. My second round was also processed on Tuesday; a day after the round opening. Perhaps I need to look into a different office.


I sent my 3A tag to the Media courthouse for the 2nd round and it was processed early on Monday morning. I sent my 5C tags to the Chester county courthouse and still nothing. I put both envelopes in the mail on Friday morning at 4:00am. Chesco has been slow the past few years so I think i’m done with them. Media from now on for me. They must have better or more efficient staffing.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> The last time i did was 1992,i think my cousin might have shot one in the late 90's.the last few years my boys couldnt get a doe tag they were sold out before non residents could apply,so they havent shot any


Have you seen an improvement in the deer herd number at your camp during this time?


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> My second tag for 3A was awarded on Monday morning. I sent my tags for 5C to a different courthouse and still waiting to be processed but not worried about those.


How are you doing a third now? Is it an SR thing?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buddy is finalizing the sale of his place in Potter...up there this weekend cleaning out the house and what shows up in is foodplot????










Joe


----------



## jpinkerton

nicko said:


> jpinkerton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted a 2G in the third round (about 1,500 remaining) and was contacted by the Chester treasurer that they were sold out. I sent it with plenty of time to arrive on Saturday at the latest, but they didn't attempt to process it until today (a day after the opening on the 3rd round). We were able to get 2G for everyone in camp, so it's not the end of world. Just curious why the processing delay in Chester. My second round was also processed on Tuesday; a day after the round opening. Perhaps I need to look into a different office.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent my 3A tag to the Media courthouse for the 2nd round and it was processed early on Monday morning. I sent my 5C tags to the Chester county courthouse and still nothing. I put both envelopes in the mail on Friday morning at 4:00am. Chesco has been slow the past few years so I think i’m done with them. Media from now on for me. They must have better or more efficient staffing.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info. This is exactly what I was thinking. Time to change it up for next season.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Buddy is finalizing the sale of his place in Potter...up there this weekend cleaning out the house and what shows up in is foodplot????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


I think the sale price went up!


----------



## nicko

adr1601 said:


> How are you doing a third now? Is it an SR thing?


Yes, special regs areas are different. You can start applying for special reg area tags as soon as the 1st round of unsold tags begins.


----------



## davydtune

Some trail cam pics


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Have you seen an improvement in the deer herd number at your camp during this time?


Nick the hunting is the best its ever been.Bucks are bigger,see does again,the forsest is rejuvenated.in the mid 2000's i went to camp one year hunted for a week and never saw a deer from stand.this was right after that dbag Gary Alt put the massacre on the deer herd.i agree the herd needed to be thinned,but hunters are greedy and will shoot the last deer on earth if given the chance.every PA forum you go on guys are going ape chit about doe tags,gotta get as many as they can.you can get multiple doe tags in Illinois you never hear those guys flipping out about doe tags.Now that hunting is good again at my place id like it to stay that way and with our WMU raising the allocation by almost 10,000 i can see every jackwagon smashing every doe they get a chance at.the 2F WMU FB page a guy said our house has 8 tags and we will fill them all.i hope they have no deer in there spot in a couple years.There is just no moderation especially in PA


----------



## nicko

Good to hear your camp plan of laying off the does has paid off Darrin.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Nick the hunting is the best its ever been.Bucks are bigger,see does again,the forsest is rejuvenated.in the mid 2000's i went to camp one year hunted for a week and never saw a deer from stand.this was right after that dbag Gary Alt put the massacre on the deer herd.i agree the herd needed to be thinned,but hunters are greedy and will shoot the last deer on earth if given the chance.every PA forum you go on guys are going ape chit about doe tags,gotta get as many as they can.you can get multiple doe tags in Illinois you never hear those guys flipping out about doe tags.Now that hunting is good again at my place id like it to stay that way and with our WMU raising the allocation by almost 10,000 i can see every jackwagon smashing every doe they get a chance at.the 2F WMU FB page a guy said our house has 8 tags and we will fill them all.i hope they have no deer in there spot in a couple years.There is just no moderation especially in PA


The hunting is the best it's ever been because the habitat has come back,providing more food and cover.That's because the does were hammered.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Good to hear your camp plan of laying off the does has paid off Darrin.


Hunters laying off the does for decades is what put us in the position we were in.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Hunters laying off the does for decades is what put us in the position we were in.


I agree Doug. I’m not in the “no-does” camp but I assume Darrin knows what works best for his camp and area of Forest county. I would imagine they will get to the point where taking some does is going to be the right thing to do for the habitat.


----------



## dougell

It doesn't take long for it to start going the other way.The habitat made huge strides in this area but there isn't an area where I hunt that you can't see evidence of overbrowsing starting.Refusing to shoot does is the worst thing you can do for the future of hunting.With the current amount of pressure and vast expanse of NC Pa,hunters can't have any impact of the deer population with the current level of tags available.It's impossible.


----------



## rogersb

Looked at online doe tag availability and saw there are 63 tags left for 3D. Checked to see if I got mine yet and I got my second tag awarded this morning. Just in time. Guys around me don't shoot them and we're getting over run. There is one with a hoof deformity, looks like she is wearing elf shoes they're so long. She's been around a few years but she's my target this fall.


----------



## KylePA

I put in for a second 3B tag to the Bucks county courthouse. My envelope went in the mail on Saturday morning. Nothing yet. I had friends that told me Bucks was fast seems that isn't the case. It also gets you wondering if you filled something out incorrectly.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> I agree Doug. I’m not in the “no-does” camp but I assume Darrin knows what works best for his camp and area of Forest county. I would imagine they will get to the point where taking some does is going to be the right thing to do for the habitat.


Nick i know the herd needed thinned dont get me wrong,but to hammer them all and chit hunting for 10-12 years? It could have been more gradual.and to Dougs comment,ive never seen a PA guy lay off does,let alone decades.for christs sake this thread so far i all about doe tags.


----------



## dougell

The habitat was so bad in these areas that they needed to all but wipe them out for a while.I drove through the ANF not long ago and was amazed at the progress with the habitat compared to 20 years ago..For years hunters claimed nothing would grow under a canopy but the mid level understory that's now present,proves them wrong.It was a bitter pill to swallow in the beginning and I was one of those guys choking on the pill.Twenty years later,it can't be argued that the plan worked.The habitat was so far gone that just reducing the herd a little wouldn't have worked.As far as Pa guys laying off does,I agree.Guys would kill the last deer and then complain.We hit the does very hard every year but because of the way the antlerless tags and DMAP tags work,you can only kill a few in each area.My son and I killed 15 deer last year in 3 different counties and I bet they were the only deer killed in most of the places where we hunted.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> ......this thread so far i all about doe tags.


That’s because doe tags are the only thing going on right now. Once the tag process is over and the season gets closer, i’m sure doe tag talk will be long gone.


----------



## nick060200

KylePA said:


> I put in for a second 3B tag to the Bucks county courthouse. My envelope went in the mail on Saturday morning. Nothing yet. I had friends that told me Bucks was fast seems that isn't the case. It also gets you wondering if you filled something out incorrectly.


I put in for a few 5d tags and haven't been issued anything yet either. Which seems really strange to me. Also mailed Saturday morning. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> I sent my 3A tag to the Media courthouse for the 2nd round and it was processed early on Monday morning. I sent my 5C tags to the Chester county courthouse and still nothing. I put both envelopes in the mail on Friday morning at 4:00am. Chesco has been slow the past few years so I think i’m done with them. Media from now on for me. They must have better or more efficient staffing.


I sent my sr tags for 5d to media and haven't gotten them yet. Went out Saturday. I'm almost wondering if sending them to a smaller court house out in the sticks would be better ? 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> I sent my sr tags for 5d to media and haven't gotten them yet. Went out Saturday. I'm almost wondering if sending them to a smaller court house out in the sticks would be better ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


Strange, my 2nd tag for 3A was sent to Media early this past Friday and it was processed quickly on MondAy. 

Just another reason for the doe tag process to get an overhaul. We’re at the mercy of their workloads and whatever they have going on that bumps doe tags to 2nd tier status


----------



## adr1601

Stegallbuddy said:


> ttt


Three more to go!!!


----------



## 138104

Stegallbuddy said:


> ttt


Welcome! Where in PA is TX? Not familiar with that city or town.


----------



## nicko

My buddy and his dad got tags for 3A in the first round but were not able to get a 2nd tag....3A sold out this morning. They put their applications in the mail on Saturday but the Chesco courthouse must be letting applications pile up. I sent my tags for 5C to chesco early Friday morning and still nothing on those although i’m Not worried about getting those. 

I can see were people get frustrated with this process. You think you’re getting applications in with plenty of time to spare only to see that some courthouse locations seem to let them sit before getting around to processing.


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> We hit the does very hard every year but because of the way the antlerless tags and DMAP tags work,you can only kill a few in each area.My son and I killed 15 deer last year in 3 different counties and I bet they were the only deer killed in most of the places where we hunted.


Don't you get sick of cutting them up? By the time rifle season rolls around I would just as soon gouge my eyes out than cut another deer up. Twice last year 2 of us cut 5 in a day, never again.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Don't you get sick of cutting them up? By the time rifle season rolls around I would just as soon gouge my eyes out than cut another deer up. Twice last year 2 of us cut 5 in a day, never again.


I don't mind cutting one up every week.I can skin and quarter one to put in the fridge in less than 30 minutes.After a few days,I just cut and trim them.It really doesn't take long.What makes for a long day is when you have multiple deer down,which is why I rarely kill deer in rifle season when my son has a gun in his hands.My son has gotten pretty good at it so that cuts the time down.He killed three deer last year on the first day in three different DMAP units.On the first saturday,he killed 3 more and I killed one in 3C.Those made for some long nights and reduced my enthusiasm for killing any more.When my son first started hunting,he refused to even go back top the truck to eat lunch.He'd literally want to stay out there from dark til dark.If we killed a deer,we'd tag it,gut it and let it there.I can think of two different times when we had three deer scattered over a mile that I had to go back after dark and retrieve.After that,I just stopped shooting them when he was with me and limited him to one a day until he was able to get his own tags.I have a friend who's only remaining kidney is failing and can't work full time until he get's a transplant.He's a butcher by trade so I've given him quite a few quarters the last two years.If it's cold enough,I'll drop him a whole deer off from time to time.The guy is in a bad way and I doubt I'd go through the hassle if it wasn't for him.I have a pretty good set-up for cutting deer so for years,quite a few of my buddies would just bring them over and I'd help them.My wife eventually tired of that so I rarely cut any up for other people.I don't mind it as much on a saturday when I'm not rushed.Dealing with it after work or before get's to be a drag.


----------



## Mathias

Bucks Co has always been quick to process applications....until this year.


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> I don't mind cutting one up every week.I can skin and quarter one to put in the fridge in less than 30 minutes.After a few days,I just cut and trim them.It really doesn't take long.What makes for a long day is when you have multiple deer down,which is why I rarely kill deer in rifle season when my son has a gun in his hands.My son has gotten pretty good at it so that cuts the time down.He killed three deer last year on the first day in three different DMAP units.On the first saturday,he killed 3 more and I killed one in 3C.Those made for some long nights and reduced my enthusiasm for killing any more.When my son first started hunting,he refused to even go back top the truck to eat lunch.He'd literally want to stay out there from dark til dark.If we killed a deer,we'd tag it,gut it and let it there.I can think of two different times when we had three deer scattered over a mile that I had to go back after dark and retrieve.After that,I just stopped shooting them when he was with me and limited him to one a day until he was able to get his own tags.I have a friend who's only remaining kidney is failing and can't work full time until he get's a transplant.He's a butcher by trade so I've given him quite a few quarters the last two years.If it's cold enough,I'll drop him a whole deer off from time to time.The guy is in a bad way and I doubt I'd go through the hassle if it wasn't for him.I have a pretty good set-up for cutting deer so for years,quite a few of my buddies would just bring them over and I'd help them.My wife eventually tired of that so I rarely cut any up for other people.I don't mind it as much on a saturday when I'm not rushed.Dealing with it after work or before get's to be a drag.


The condenser on my walk in cooler died last fall so I replaced it with a cool bot. I'm anxious to let one hang for a while now that I won't go broke running the cooler. The old unit cost about $10/day to run.


----------



## nick060200

So after talking to some people at the courthouse in media I was told that money orders get processed first. They had a lot of bounced checks in the past after tags were issued. 
You can also mail in applications up to a week early. They do not throw them out. You can also put as many applications in one envelope as you want. They don't care. But it's easier if you send separate checks and envelopes for different units. 
Again this was media. I don't know about other places. I mailed mine Saturday morning for 5D and wrote a personal check. Still nothing. My uncle sent his application for 5 tags for 5D on the 29th of July with a personal check and he was issued all of his tags. All 5 applications in one envelope. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Next year I think I'm still sending a check but I think I'm going to send it to a lower volume courthouse. Which one, I don't know. 2h only issues 6k tags so maybe I'll send it there. I can't see them getting too many pink envelopes during the 1st unsold because by that point 2h is already sold out. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

We took a ride through private land last night at dusk. Over 100 deer in five miles. 98% were doe's and fawns. Not one legal buck.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> So after talking to some people at the courthouse in media I was told that money orders get processed first. They had a lot of bounced checks in the past after tags were issued.
> You can also mail in applications up to a week early. They do not throw them out. You can also put as many applications in one envelope as you want. They don't care. But it's easier if you send separate checks and envelopes for different units.
> Again this was media. I don't know about other places. I mailed mine Saturday morning for 5D and wrote a personal check. Still nothing. My uncle sent his application for 5 tags for 5D on the 29th of July with a personal check and he was issued all of his tags. All 5 applications in one envelope.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


Sounds like there is no rhyme or reason and probably zero consistency into how applications are processed from one courthouse to another.


----------



## redlab

Have any of you guys gotten your 1rst round doe tags in the mail yet ? I checked the day after they were to be sent in and I was awarded mine for 2G but haven't received it in the mail yet !


----------



## davydtune

Got mine for 1B like 3 or 4 days ago


----------



## tca126

I received my 1st round 2F tag back in the mail on Tuesday.


----------



## 138104

I received my 1st round 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Billy H

Tree ID. These trees are all over one of the properties I hunt. They dont produce any kind of fruit. I have never noticed any kind of seed pods. The bark on new growth limbs is red and very similar to a cherry tree. The bark on the trunks is smooth and a light grey. The biggest ones are about 20/30 feet tall.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Tree ID. These trees are all over one of the properties I hunt. They dont produce any kind of fruit. I have never noticed any kind of seed pods. The bark on new growth limbs is red and very similar to a cherry tree. The bark on the trunks is smooth and a light grey. The biggest ones are about 20/30 feet tall.
> View attachment 6896129
> 
> 
> View attachment 6896131
> View attachment 6896131


Odd that it doesn't have seeds, but maybe this?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyssa_sylvatica


----------



## 138104

Is anyone going to the elk expo next Saturday? I didn't find anything that says it will be live streamed, but I'll be at a soccer tourney in Downingtown anyway.


----------



## Mathias

Billy, looks a lot like cleveland pear.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Odd that it doesn't have seeds, but maybe this?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyssa_sylvatica


The bark is a lot smoother on the trees we have.,


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Billy, looks a lot like cleveland pear.


My thought at first were some sort of ornamental pear. But it’s not a pear.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Perry24 said:


> Is anyone going to the elk expo next Saturday? I didn't find anything that says it will be live streamed, but I'll be at a soccer tourney in Downingtown anyway.


I am in Benezette now, was just at the elk expo, was told it will be live streamed.


----------



## 138104

HNTRDAVE said:


> I am in Benezette now, was just at the elk expo, was told it will be live streamed.


Thank you! Did they say where it would be streamed?


----------



## 138104

HNTRDAVE said:


> I am in Benezette now, was just at the elk expo, was told it will be live streamed.


Huh, the website says otherwise.


----------



## nicko

Vacation over but still a lot going on. Normally I would be allocating my thoughts to getting hunting ready but our son got his learners permit for driving a couple weeks ago so I’ve been getting him out for time behind the wheel. He also got his first job back in the spring and we will have college visits coming up with this being his junior year. I can see I’m not going to be able to sink as much time into hunting and hunting prep as normal but that’s OK. He’s our only child and we only get to do this stuff once. Luckily, I don’t flip back-and-forth through equipment much and I tend to stick with what works for me so there’s not a lot of tinkering I need to do. Still have to get up to Potter and move a couple stands, scout out a couple spots on public land and hang a new set there, and earmark a couple different areas behind my parents house in 5C.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Perry24 said:


> Thank you! Did they say where it would be streamed?


They did not say where it would be streamed


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Does the sunday hunting start this year or does it go into effect in 2020?


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> My thought at first were some sort of ornamental pear. But it’s not a pear.


The Cleveland Select and Bradford Pears don't really produce a 'pear'. Small little seeds about the size of a cherry. I've got both in my yard and that looks very much like them. What I have heard since planting them is that they are very invasive. Can see them early in spring on the sides of the hills over here because they bloom early. You will see the whole side of the hill just greening up and dotted within that there are white blooms that are these trees. 
Birds and small animals really like the fruit but I've never seen deer bother with it. If I had to bet that's what I would put money on.


----------



## notrinella

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Does the sunday hunting start this year or does it go into effect in 2020?


Someone correct me if I’m wrong but I believe Bill 147 still has to be heard and passed on the House floor. The house returns to session on September 17th. If passed the bill is effective immediately. So in theory if it’s passed quickly enough there could be a couple Sundays open for whatever remainder of deer season. 

So short of the long is yes if passed by the PA House this season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> The Cleveland Select and Bradford Pears don't really produce a 'pear'. Small little seeds about the size of a cherry. I've got both in my yard and that looks very much like them. What I have heard since planting them is that they are very invasive. Can see them early in spring on the sides of the hills over here because they bloom early. You will see the whole side of the hill just greening up and dotted within that there are white blooms that are these trees.
> Birds and small animals really like the fruit but I've never seen deer bother with it. If I had to bet that's what I would put money on.


Sounds like it to me too....deer walk right by, even when they're not going to something better...a small local lot is loaded with them and I can say with high level of confidence, deer just don't seek them out.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Pulled cams from some public spots and got a few nice bucks on them...hoping I can get a crack at one this year. At the rate my doe tags are being processed that may be all I get a crack at, sent them in Monday am and still not a peep.....always makes me nervous. Been trying to knock on some doors locally to get some new spots closer to home but striking out so far.


----------



## Bigmike23

The last couple of years there's been a few swamps I wanted to check out up here in 3d, but not having hip boots prevented me from going down and taking a peek. Finally got a chance to this week. Most of the ground is wet soggy mossy looking stuff but I found a dry island maybe 10 yards across. I was about 40 yards from it when I kicked up one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen. Got a quick peek at him through the binoculars and he looks like he's going to be at least 20+ inches wide inside. There isn't too much great bedding spots like this around the swamp mostly just open woods so I'm hoping this is his primary bedding spot and he sticks around. I know nobody else hunts in it so we'll see


----------



## Billy H

Thanks for the replies to the tree ID. It looks like Matt, VonFoust and Joe all concur some sort of pear which was my first thought as well. Ill keep an closer eye on them to see if they produce any tiny fruit or berries. 100 percent the deer ignore them.


----------



## nicko

Pulled up to my inspection this morning to see this in the driveway.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Pulled cams from some public spots and got a few nice bucks on them...hoping I can get a crack at one this year. * At the rate my doe tags are being processed that may be all I get a crack at, sent them in Monday am and still not a peep.....always makes me nervous.* Been trying to knock on some doors locally to get some new spots closer to home but striking out so far.


Right there with you Matt. Sent in my 5C tag applications two Fridays ago and still nothing. I played it safe and sent in two more applications for 5C to a different courthouse this morning.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Right there with you Matt. Sent in my 5C tag applications two Fridays ago and still nothing. I played it safe and sent in two more applications for 5C to a different courthouse this morning.


yeah I am going to send another in tonight to cover my butt just incase.


----------



## Mathias

My 2nd 3C and my 5D tags posted today, but not my 5C....


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> My 2nd 3C and my 5D tags posted today, but not my 5C....


Matt, any hunting trips planned for Tennessee this year?


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> My 2nd 3C and my 5D tags posted today, but not my 5C....


Did you send to Bucks? I put my 2nd 3B tag in the mail last Saturday yest and nothing. I have some 5c's in limbo as well.


----------



## Mathias

Kyle, just checked again. My 5C’s were ‘awarded’ this afternoon. I’m set!
Yes to Bucks County.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Matt, any hunting trips planned for Tennessee this year?


Yes indeed. Wanted to do the velvet hunt, but it’s just too hot then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias




----------



## vonfoust

Saw that article too. It's the only one I could get through, the rest read like advertisements. 
I get the respect thing. If I saw my son jumping around after shooting a deer we would have a short 'talk'. What I don't get is when did cutting out a dead deer's tongue and dragging it around posing it in completely unnatural positions to take a 'hero' shot become 'respect for the animal'?


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Saw that article too. It's the only one I could get through, the rest read like advertisements.
> I get the respect thing. If I saw my son jumping around after shooting a deer we would have a short 'talk'. *What I don't get is when did cutting out a dead deer's tongue and dragging it around posing it in completely unnatural positions to take a 'hero' shot become 'respect for the animal'*?


Seriously??? Who did that?


----------



## dougell

I personally don't get the laughing after a kill and I hate catch phrases.Pretty much everything about most hunting shows turns me off so I can rarely get through more than half of an episode.It is disrespectful.When my son was 8 we were taking a break in the middle of the day during the early youth doe season.We caught movement way down in a ravine and a lone doe worked her way up towards us.He steadied the rifle on his knee and when she stepped out from behind a pine tree at 50 yards,he dropped her in her tracks.He was understandably excited but when he recovered from the recoil and saw the deer flopping on the ground,he turned around and said,I smoked her.My instant response was a biff to the back of his head.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Seriously??? Who did that?


You are obviously taking better pictures than me if you haven't been told that you are 'disrespecting the animal'. Funny thing is I don't even share pictures, mostly becasue I'm not a picture person. Only if someone asks, and that is only going to be a small set of people. There might be a picture or two of the deer how I found it, maybe, if I remember.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> You are obviously taking better pictures than me if you haven't been told that you are 'disrespecting the animal'. Funny thing is I don't even share pictures, mostly becasue I'm not a picture person. Only if someone asks, and that is only going to be a small set of people. There might be a picture or two of the deer how I found it, maybe, if I remember.


Gotcha.....thought you meant somebody cut the tongue out of a deers mouth with a knife. 

I've taken my share of pics without thought of where the deers tongue is or how much blood is in the pic. It's hunting.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Gotcha.....thought you meant somebody cut the tongue out of a deers mouth with a knife.
> 
> I've taken my share of pics without thought of where the deers tongue is or how much blood is in the pic. It's hunting.


Oh yeah, I did mean that. If they can't get it to stay in the mouth for the picture....OFF WITH THE TONGUE! :darkbeer:

Here's an excerpt from National Deer Alliance on 11 tips for great pictures:
_3. Make the Buck Handsome 

Using water, paper towels, or field wipes, wipe as much blood as possible off his face and neck. You might even want to spray him off with a hose around his belly (from field-dressing). If his tongue is hanging out, cut it off or tuck it back in the deer's mouth. Make the buck look as handsome as possible - he deserves it and your photos are how you will remember him and show him off for the rest of your life._

I have noticed does don't quite deserve as much 'respect'.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Lung blood always looks handsome to me!


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Oh yeah, I did mean that. If they can't get it to stay in the mouth for the picture....OFF WITH THE TONGUE! :darkbeer:
> 
> Here's an excerpt from National Deer Alliance on 11 tips for great pictures:
> _3. Make the Buck Handsome
> 
> Using water, paper towels, or field wipes, wipe as much blood as possible off his face and neck. You might even want to spray him off with a hose around his belly (from field-dressing). If his tongue is hanging out, cut it off or tuck it back in the deer's mouth. Make the buck look as handsome as possible - he deserves it and your photos are how you will remember him and show him off for the rest of your life._
> 
> I have noticed does don't quite deserve as much 'respect'.


Hoo boy! Now the deer need to be prepped for glamour shots.


----------



## dougell

You also have to throw a pair of ripped jeans in your back pack for the trophy shot.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> You also have to throw a pair of ripped jeans in your back pack for the trophy shot.


Good thing now is you don't need to expend any energy getting them ripped through work or actual usage. You can buy them pre-ripped.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I personally don't get the laughing after a kill and I hate catch phrases.Pretty much everything about most hunting shows turns me off so I can rarely get through more than half of an episode..


I havent watched a hunting show literally in decades. They portray everything hunting shouldn't be. I dont know how it evolved to that point but it has. I suppose it pretty much comes down to money and ego. I've distanced myself enough that I wouldn't know a single TV/Celebrity hunter if they sat down next to me. I dont even post my kills on a message board anymore. 

My Pop and my grandfather would have both put a foot in my rear end if I Jumped all around and whopped it up like a damn fool over a kill.


----------



## dougell

You are correct.It comes down to money and ego,mostly ego.I have a friend who films and hunts for a show on the pursuit channel.He get's no money but man does he like to see himself on TV.A couple other friends film and hunt for the same show but they aren't as bad.Still,it all comes down to being a narcissist.


----------



## Mathias

...and then comes the advertising dollars and right behind are the :flock:


----------



## nicko

It took 1.5 weeks but the Chesco courthouse finally processed by 5C tags so I'm set.


----------



## KylePA

Still waiting on all of mine from the Bucks County courthouse. They went in the mail the Saturday before the second round was opened. I am looking for a second 3b tag. Seems they are moving quite slow selling. My friends sent to a different courthouse in central pa and had their tags processed within a day.


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> Still waiting on all of mine from the Bucks County courthouse. They went in the mail the Saturday before the second round was opened. I am looking for a second 3b tag. Seems they are moving quite slow selling. My friends sent to a different courthouse in central pa and had their tags processed within a day.


 It’s going to be another year that I’m going to end up with a pile of tags. Since Chester county was dragging their feet, I sent two more applications to the Delco Media courthouse. I’ll see how much faster Media processes them but in the end, I will have two tags for 3A and four for 5C with no intention of using all of them. I will just look at it as an extra contribution to the game commission coffers.


----------



## nick060200

Still waiting on 2 tags from media. So I'm gonna send in another application to another court house out west. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

PSU deer blog update.

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## Billy H

Got both my 5C tags within a few days mailed to montco court house. 

Sounds like recovery is slow from the EHD last year. Was talking to pope about his one property over in north coventry that got hammered by it last year. Said not much if any deer sign. Ive been there, the place has ideal habitat,everything you need from agriculture to thick bedding, to open woods, should be loaded right now.


----------



## Mathias

Bummer Billy.
I know the deer numbers in my home area are way off the last couple of years.


----------



## nicko

I haven’t gotten to the SGL yet that got hit by the breakout last year. I saw deer sign in late season so I know there are at least some deer that made it through.


----------



## nick060200

Welp finally awarded my 2 tags for 5D. Sent on the 3rd. Next year I'm sending to a different court house. Wouldn't be surprised if all tags get sold out and no OTC. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Is anyone going to the elk drawing tomorrow? The Expo website says no live feed, which sucks. Although I have heard that those drawn usually hear right away. I have 15+1 this year, so maybe I'll luck out. 

My management unit still has tags left, which I do not recall happening before. Not sure what I would do with 6 doe tags, but if I have time, I can hunt some local farms.


----------



## Suncrest08

Perry24 said:


> Is anyone going to the elk drawing tomorrow? The Expo website says no live feed, which sucks. Although I have heard that those drawn usually hear right away. I have 15+1 this year, so maybe I'll luck out.
> 
> My management unit still has tags left, which I do not recall happening before. Not sure what I would do with 6 doe tags, but if I have time, I can hunt some local farms.


I’ll be at the expo hoping to get lucky haha, getting that privilege to hunt an elk in Pa would be beyond a dream, so many giant bulls I followed around over the years shed hunting.


----------



## vonfoust

Been debating the elk expo. Turns out I'll be on the other side of ANF so it will have to wait until next year. This is the first year I put in for elk since the original one. Been waiting for them to do an archery only tag. 
Anyone that goes PM me when you hear my name called :wink:


----------



## jlh42581

You only have 15+1 if you are only in the regular season drawing. No one in the archery season drawing has more than 1.

Lots of **** to do this weekend for hunting in pa.

Saddle Hunters in PA in Centre County
Potter County Bowhunters Festival
Elk Expo

Shouldnt be hard to find something to do


----------



## 138104

jlh42581 said:


> You only have 15+1 if you are only in the regular season drawing. No one in the archery season drawing has more than 1.
> 
> Lots of **** to do this weekend for hunting in pa.
> 
> Saddle Hunters in PA in Centre County
> Potter County Bowhunters Festival
> Elk Expo
> 
> Shouldnt be hard to find something to do


Yes, just the general season. Didn't put in for the archery or late season.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> It took 1.5 weeks but the Chesco courthouse finally processed by 5C tags so I'm set.


I got my 5c and 5d tags yesterday too from the Delco office....I called them just to check that I didn't botch anything. She said they all had taken vacation.....


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Been debating the elk expo. Turns out I'll be on the other side of ANF so it will have to wait until next year. This is the first year I put in for elk since the original one. Been waiting for them to do an archery only tag.
> Anyone that goes PM me when you hear my name called :wink:


No PM will be needed, you draw a bull tag and all the outfitters will be calling you asap.


----------



## 138104

Well, if Hixson from Liverpool, PA is called, PM me. I'll be on the road during the drawing.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> I got my 5c and 5d tags yesterday too from the Delco office....I called them just to check that I didn't botch anything. She said they all had taken vacation.....


Just checked and Media courthouse processed my other 5C tags today.


----------



## fap1800

Received my 2G tag, but no dice yet on 5C or 5D.


----------



## redlab

Well I just got my 2G doe tag today in the mail !


----------



## nicko

My buddy got a call today from the Chester county courthouse. The tag he mailed on August 3rd they finally got to today. He sent it in for3A only and did not use include a different WMU option. The person who called him asked if he wanted another unit. He wanted to say something about his application sitting there but he said she was very nice and bit his tongue.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> My buddy got a call today from the Chester county courthouse. The tag he mailed on August 3rd they finally got to today. He sent it in for3A only and did not use include a different WMU option. The person who called him asked if he wanted another unit. He wanted to say something about his application sitting there but he said she was very nice and bit his tongue.


Hey Nicko.... nice she even called though. If he didn’t have other choices they could have just held it or sent it back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those grasses look great Matt. We will be up in 3C next weekend doing some food plot and work.

I'm also going to the NE Callmakers Summit Friday night in Candor NY to meet some other turkey hunting addicts. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton

perryhunter4 said:


> nicko said:
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy got a call today from the Chester county courthouse. The tag he mailed on August 3rd they finally got to today. He sent it in for3A only and did not use include a different WMU option. The person who called him asked if he wanted another unit. He wanted to say something about his application sitting there but he said she was very nice and bit his tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nicko.... nice she even called though. If he didn’t have other choices they could have just held it or sent it back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They called me as well...about a week ago. I only selected 2G and they wanted to make sure I didn't want a second or third choice. Had it been processed on Monday morning I probably would have gotten the tag. Oh well. They definitely are nice sounding on the telephone.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seen it many times on the general section, but thought I'd reach out to my PA brethren for your thoughts....Lord knows too much has changed in the bowhunting woods...bows and crossbows pushing 340+fps, ozone cleaning, angle adjusting range finders, and on, and on, and on.....

Think about the one "thing" that has changed the way you have bowhunted over the years, something that you know without you'd be less enthused, less confident....OK.....What is it...

Joe


----------



## Suncrest08

12-Ringer said:


> Seen it many times on the general section, but thought I'd reach out to my PA brethren for your thoughts....Lord knows too much has changed in the bowhunting woods...bows and crossbows pushing 340+fps, ozone cleaning, angle adjusting range finders, and on, and on, and on.....
> 
> Think about the one "thing" that has changed the way you have bowhunted over the years, something that you know without you'd be less enthused, less confident....OK.....What is it...
> 
> Joe


For me it’s a range finder, with the technology of bows now the effective range has increased and without a range finder I would be locked down to 20yds and in. I don’t like guessin distances, I can do without the ozone and other items but if I forget my range finder I feel handcuffed.


----------



## Billy H

Modern tree stands. I cut my teeth with home made wooden ones and baker style stands. Granted some of our home made were nice but still not near as comfy as what we have now.


----------



## nicko

Good cold weather gear and boot blankets. I love hunting the late season but if I knew I was going to freeze my ass off, I wouldn't be as quick to go hunt in single digit temps.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> Seen it many times on the general section, but thought I'd reach out to my PA brethren for your thoughts....Lord knows too much has changed in the bowhunting woods...bows and crossbows pushing 340+fps, ozone cleaning, angle adjusting range finders, and on, and on, and on.....
> 
> Think about the one "thing" that has changed the way you have bowhunted over the years, something that you know without you'd be less enthused, less confident....OK.....What is it...
> 
> Joe


The laser rangefinder has probably accounted for countless cleanly killed game.


----------



## davydtune

My age :teeth:


----------



## 138104

So, did anyone watch the drawing? My phone isn't blowing up, so figured I didn't get drawn for one.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Seen it many times on the general section, but thought I'd reach out to my PA brethren for your thoughts....Lord knows too much has changed in the bowhunting woods...bows and crossbows pushing 340+fps, ozone cleaning, angle adjusting range finders, and on, and on, and on.....
> 
> Think about the one "thing" that has changed the way you have bowhunted over the years, something that you know without you'd be less enthused, less confident....OK.....What is it...
> 
> Joe


The iwom was a game changer but I don't use it much in archery season just more of a general extended hunting comfort thing. 

For archery I've always had a rangefinder since the first day I bow hunted so I couldn't really imagine doing it without one.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Found a dead, very small fawn on a fishing foray in early July. Couldn't tell what it died from but saw no signs of predation what so ever. Been seeing a few live deer every time i've been out so far.

Went for a hike in the beginning of august and i'm positive i found what was left of the double brow tine buck i passed on last october. Another hunter hit him a bit a later on that archery season and couldn't find him. I looked myself on 2 different occasions at that time, the first being the same afternoon he was hit before a hard rain hit that night. I ended up happening upon him over a mile from where he was originally shot having gone in a totally different direction then thought. I found a crossbow bolt with teeth marks on it approx 50yds before his remains. Broadhead slices and a rather sizable hole in the same shoulder blade. He went quite a ways but seems he didn't live long after pulling the arrow out. It would also seem i found him several months too late as nearly every bone was accounted for including the lower jaw...but no skull was to be found.

A damn shame...I had hoped he was going to survive and i would see him this season but atleast the shooter and i know what became of him now.




12-Ringer said:


> Seen it many times on the general section, but thought I'd reach out to my PA brethren for your thoughts....Lord knows too much has changed in the bowhunting woods...bows and crossbows pushing 340+fps, ozone cleaning, angle adjusting range finders, and on, and on, and on.....
> 
> Think about the one "thing" that has changed the way you have bowhunted over the years, something that you know without you'd be less enthused, less confident....OK.....What is it...
> 
> Joe


I would surely miss my rangefinder but most of my bow kills have been under 20yds, so 'it' usually isn't a factor. The biggest 'thing' that has changed for me and the way i deer hunt...is hunting access. More specifically properties that i lost the privilege to hunt...whether the properties were sold or someone else put there foot in everyone else's mouth and ruined it for all. I've moved on to other properties but it still puts a dent in your confidence and enthusiasm levels, atleast for a lil bit.


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Seen it many times on the general section, but thought I'd reach out to my PA brethren for your thoughts....Lord knows too much has changed in the bowhunting woods...bows and crossbows pushing 340+fps, ozone cleaning, angle adjusting range finders, and on, and on, and on.....
> 
> Think about the one "thing" that has changed the way you have bowhunted over the years, something that you know without you'd be less enthused, less confident....OK.....What is it...
> 
> Joe


Lifelines/harness. I will get in many trees now that I never would have thought of before.


----------



## davydtune

AjPUNISHER said:


>


Hate to say it and don't even know why but I've seen and have pulled that head myself out several different deer my friends and I have killed. Seems like a good head and NAP generally makes good stuff :noidea:


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> So, did anyone watch the drawing? My phone isn't blowing up, so figured I didn't get drawn for one.


Mine still says pending. I'm still hopefull hahaha

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Mine still says pending. I'm still hopefull hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


Elk County Outfitters Facebook page has all the winners posted. I was not one of them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think for me it’s quality glass...I always thought that expensive glass was for the privileged...then I tried my first pair and simply couldn’t believe what in had been missing...even though every bow kill except 1 has been under 49 yards, the good glass has changed how I hunt...scanning the hardwoods with quality glass has allowed me to pick up deer LONG before I would have in the past, often seeing them as the gave me the whitetail salute. The higher quality also helps tremendously with fatigue and light gathering...there equally effective on the ground or from the stand...I’ve realized I had forgotten my range finder, thermacell, knife, toilet paper, etc... and still felt like I was “in the game”...if I forget my binos I feel like I’m sitting in the woods, not necessarily hunting...

Joe


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> I think for me it’s quality glass...I always thought that expensive glass was for the privileged...then I tried my first pair and simply couldn’t believe what in had been missing...even though every bow kill except 1 has been under 49 yards, the good glass has changed how I hunt...scanning the hardwoods with quality glass has allowed me to pick up deer LONG before I would have in the past, often seeing them as the gave me the whitetail salute. The higher quality also helps tremendously with fatigue and light gathering...there equally effective on the ground or from the stand...I’ve realized I had forgotten my range finder, thermacell, knife, toilet paper, etc... and still felt like I was “in the game”...if I forget my binos I feel like I’m sitting in the woods, not necessarily hunting...
> 
> Joe


I really need to use mine more. I hunt from the ground a lot. I hardly ever bring them. A lot might have to do with using a cheap harness. What harness do you use ? I've only been bow hunting since 2008 and I've pretty much used the same gear. Better gear over the years but pretty much the same. If I had to pick one thing that's helped me it's got to be my slider sight. It's allowed me to shoot way further than I used to without a cluttered sight window. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

12-Ringer said:


> I think for me it’s quality glass...I always thought that expensive glass was for the privileged...then I tried my first pair and simply couldn’t believe what in had been missing...even though every bow kill except 1 has been under 49 yards, the good glass has changed how I hunt...scanning the hardwoods with quality glass has allowed me to pick up deer LONG before I would have in the past, often seeing them as the gave me the whitetail salute. The higher quality also helps tremendously with fatigue and light gathering...there equally effective on the ground or from the stand...I’ve realized I had forgotten my range finder, thermacell, knife, toilet paper, etc... and still felt like I was “in the game”...if I forget my binos I feel like I’m sitting in the woods, not necessarily hunting...
> 
> Joe


Under 40, not 49


----------



## 12-Ringer

nick060200 said:


> I really need to use mine more. I hunt from the ground a lot. I hardly ever bring them. A lot might have to do with using a cheap harness. What harness do you use ? I've only been bow hunting since 2008 and I've pretty much used the same gear. Better gear over the years but pretty much the same. If I had to pick one thing that's helped me it's got to be my slider sight. It's allowed me to shoot way further than I used to without a cluttered sight window.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


I have a shoulder harness I think Cabela’s or Crooked Creek...makes BIG difference...at least it does for me


----------



## nicko

Not hunting related..... anybody here going to the country festival at Ludwigs Corner this coming weekend? We went last year and it was a great time. This year, Have tickets to the Saturday night show with Little Big Town headlining and Brothers Osbourne before them.


----------



## Matt Musto

Why does the PAGC make it so hard to find out the winners of the elk draw? Can't find it anywhere. I'm also thinking that this draw may not be completely random. My neighbor who drew a bull tag the first year had another winner in his family this season. His father drew a cow tag. They have a camp in Quehanna Wild area. I also see someone from St. Mary's draws every year and had two draw this year. I saw a screen shot of list but can't find an official posting?


----------



## 138104

Matt Musto said:


> Why does the PAGC make it so hard to find out the winners of the elk draw? Can't find it anywhere. I'm also thinking that this draw may not be completely random. My neighbor who drew a bull tag the first year had another winner in his family this season. His father drew a cow tag. They have a camp in Quehanna Wild area. I also see someone from St. Mary's draws every year and had two draw this year. I saw a screen shot of list but can't find an official posting?


Elk County Outfitters Facebook page has all the winners posted. You don't have to have a FB account to see rhem.


----------



## 138104

Here's the list


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Not hunting related..... anybody here going to the country festival at Ludwigs Corner this coming weekend? We went last year and it was a great time. This year, Have tickets to the Saturday night show with Little Big Town headlining and Brothers Osbourne before them.


I will be there on Saturday as well with friends. Just have general admission tickets, my first year going.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Straightening the basement a little...guess we’ve found more antlers that I thought the past couple of years


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> I will be there on Saturday as well with friends. Just have general admission tickets, my first year going.


We’ll be down in the pit. Did you sign up for the free shuttle that runs from the Coventry mall to the festival? We took the shuttle last year and it was very convenient.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Straightening the basement a little...guess we’ve found more antlers that I thought the past couple of years


 Looks like you are running low on cameras Joe. Better get to brewing up a few more.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lol...just sent 5 up to Potter last week.....more cams than places to put them...I counted 35 down there right now...

This guy showed up out back of our camp...

















Quality of the deer has increased 10-fold in the last 10-years. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

We’re thinking he’s the offspring of this guy, we know this one is 6.5 years old...he’s still around, we’ve seen him a few times, but he’s skirting our cams for now....









We’re thinking the other guy is a monster 3.5 year old, but who know?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Artist friend did a pencil for us....


What do you think?


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Artist friend did a pencil for us....
> 
> 
> What do you think?


That’s a damn good sketch!!


----------



## nicko

Great looking deer....and that pencil sketch work is outstanding!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Joe that sketch is great and those are some great deer

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> We’re thinking he’s the offspring of this guy, we know this one is 6.5 years old...he’s still around, we’ve seen him a few times, but he’s skirting our cams for now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’re thinking the other guy is a monster 3.5 year old, but who know?


Joe did anyone ever kill this buck?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nope, he’s still around. Seen him a couple of times already, but he’s seems to be avoiding our cams for the moment.


----------



## vonfoust

Probably for the best Joe. He obviously needs a couple years.


----------



## vonfoust

What is this on his side? Tried zooming in but this camera isn't exactly state of the art.


----------



## bettylou

hi, i have a question, I have family who has 80 acres of property in Bradford county,looking to lease for hunting, its all wooded with farm ground on three sides , neighboring owner saying it is prime hunting ground, anyone know the going rate ? i'm not looking to lease on 
here! i already have interest,just not sure of a fair price? Any input welcome ! thanks


----------



## fap1800

nick060200 said:


> I really need to use mine more. I hunt from the ground a lot. I hardly ever bring them. A lot might have to do with using a cheap harness. What harness do you use ? I've only been bow hunting since 2008 and I've pretty much used the same gear. Better gear over the years but pretty much the same. If I had to pick one thing that's helped me it's got to be my slider sight. It's allowed me to shoot way further than I used to without a cluttered sight window.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


A quality harness is a game changer. I've used a number over the years. Started with the standard Cabela's harness and used it successfully for a while. I switched to an enclosed harness after crossing a cattle fence in WY and bouncing a lens off a barb. If you're moving around a lot then a fully enclosed harness is the way to go simply to keep your glass protected. I used the Horn Hunter version for five seasons until the elastic basically wore out. Had no complaints other than the slight "snap" sound the flap made when it closed. It uses a magnet for the closure. Upgraded to a FHF harness a few years ago and couldn't be happier. It's tough and compact, which I like. Some full containment harnesses out there are quite bulky and can get in the way when shooting a bow. My buddy bought the Alps Outdoors harness off of Amazon last year for an elk hunt and I have to say that's a pretty good quality harness for the money.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I think for me it’s quality glass...I always thought that expensive glass was for the privileged...then I tried my first pair and simply couldn’t believe what in had been missing...even though every bow kill except 1 has been under 49 yards, the good glass has changed how I hunt...scanning the hardwoods with quality glass has allowed me to pick up deer LONG before I would have in the past, often seeing them as the gave me the whitetail salute. The higher quality also helps tremendously with fatigue and light gathering...there equally effective on the ground or from the stand...I’ve realized I had forgotten my range finder, thermacell, knife, toilet paper, etc... and still felt like I was “in the game”...if I forget my binos I feel like I’m sitting in the woods, not necessarily hunting...
> 
> Joe


I don't take much junk with me in the woods but I never go in the woods without good glass.I wouldn't shoot a fraction of the deer I kill if I didn't have glass to rely on.An Alaskan guide pack is the only way to carry them.


----------



## 138104

bettylou said:


> hi, i have a question, I have family who has 80 acres of property in Bradford county,looking to lease for hunting, its all wooded with farm ground on three sides , neighboring owner saying it is prime hunting ground, anyone know the going rate ? i'm not looking to lease on
> here! i already have interest,just not sure of a fair price? Any input welcome ! thanks


I'd say $2,000 per year.


----------



## perryhunter4

vonfoust said:


> What is this on his side? Tried zooming in but this camera isn't exactly state of the art.
> View attachment 6906189


Von - looks like a growth or tumor?? Maybe a healed over but exposed scarring/scab? a Round leach  Heck.....I don't know the more I look it.....could be anything.


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> What is this on his side? Tried zooming in but this camera isn't exactly state of the art.
> View attachment 6906189


GPS tracker.


----------



## updaeynon

First time posting pics. Hope it works.

Under 10 acres behind my house. We're fortunate to be surrounded by a hunting club.


----------



## vonfoust

perryhunter4 said:


> Von - looks like a growth or tumor?? Maybe a healed over but exposed scarring/scab? a Round leach  Heck.....I don't know the more I look it.....could be anything.


Got a picture of him maybe a month ago with these all over. Probably 8-10 of them. Not sure what to make of it. He's not legal and we don't have any junior license hunters this year so I doubt we ever find out. 

On another note, leaves have started covering the driveway. Won't be long now.....


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> Got a picture of him maybe a month ago with these all over. Probably 8-10 of them. Not sure what to make of it. He's not legal and we don't have any junior license hunters this year so I doubt we ever find out.
> 
> On another note, leaves have started covering the driveway. Won't be long now.....


The Mack Daddy of ticks :mg:









Leaves are falling like crazy here as well.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> What is this on his side? Tried zooming in but this camera isn't exactly state of the art.
> View attachment 6906189


That's most certainly a healed over wound from a rage that went through the mystical void.


----------



## Gangster II

Mailed My doe tag apps in Tuesday morning (5D) with three postal money orders. I checked today and was happy to see AWARDED.
Looks like its game on. Are you ready YETI? Lets kill some DEER.
FYI If anyone hunts Delaware. Redden State Forest opened up a couple tracts until Sept 20. Bow or Gun. Antlerless only. Farmers reporting heavy crop damage.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Straightening the basement a little...guess we’ve found more antlers that I thought the past couple of years


What are you going to do with them Joe?

I'm not still not sure why i keep picking up the sheds and the dead heads i find. I mean ya...you could get rid of them on ebay, display a few, do crafts or decorations with them such as knife handles, chandeliers...etc. Don't really see me ever doing much of anything with most of them though, honestly.

On another note:
2nd doe tag came in the mail last weekend. Farmers we hunt with also have dmap tags for this year and asked how many we wanted. Will be nice having the option of taking a dmap doe during the first week of rifle season and not waiting for 2nd week.
Have had quite a few doe anywhere from about few feet to under 30yds on several occasions each of the last 4 years gun hunting the first week where i sit. Haven't taken a bow instead of gun (or both) to that spot during gun season ever but i'm seriously thinking about it this year...lots of time left to mull that thought over though...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don’t try selling them on EBay using your hone address if it’s in PA. Buddy of mine got jammed up selling his, apparently it’s a BIG no-no in PA.

I made some hat and coat racks for the office and have some of the bigger ones on display. 

Family and friends dogs get their fair share. If I had a man-cave they’d be displayed in some way...until that fateful day, the masses will be store in the Rubbermaid totes.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Antlers make great Christmas decorations when you mix some fresh cut greens and lights with them.


----------



## pops423

Some jagoff in Cranberry Twp stole my trail camera. Went in to check them this weekend. Posted property but I know guys sneak in. Just don't get why they have to take others belongings.


----------



## davydtune

I've used antler for inlay material before  Ground into a powder then mixed with epoxy.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Don’t try selling them on EBay using your hone address if it’s in PA. Buddy of mine got jammed up selling his, apparently it’s a BIG no-no in PA.
> 
> I made some hat and coat racks for the office and have some of the bigger ones on display.
> 
> Family and friends dogs get their fair share. If I had a man-cave they’d be displayed in some way...until that fateful day, the masses will be store in the Rubbermaid totes.
> 
> Joe


I could understand PA getting pissy over it. Most likely think 'they' are owed their 10$ a point or whatever it cost to buy a rack these days. I wouldn't do it on ebay anyway but i wonder what rules or permits our state or other states might have in place for a business that sells hunts, raise deer, etc and would have a massive collection of sheds. People also sell turkey birds, spurs/legs and beards...do people get in trouble over that if selling them from from PA. That also raises another question...what if you kill antlered deer and don't want the antler's...you already essentially paid for them with your license and they are yours to do with what you want but would PA still think it to be a no-no to sell those on ebay.

I would need a massive mancave to display stuff as i'm sure many others on here would. Don't have enough room to display turkey mounts and antlers/mounts from things i actually killed let alone things i've found.



pops423 said:


> Some jagoff in Cranberry Twp stole my trail camera. Went in to check them this weekend. Posted property but I know guys sneak in. Just don't get why they have to take others belongings.


I have yet to have trail cam stolen (and it's definitely been possible) but i have fished the river for 25+ years and routinely ride a bike to the river and then hide it. I used to have hummer mountain bike for about 7 years...i say used to because after one trip it was not where i left when i was done fishing. I now chain/ lock up another bike i use when i fish the river but i think it's a bunch of horse **** that i would even have to do it. I guess if it's not bolted down or locked up it's free to steal it, but then again anything that is locked is no guarantee either. It might keep most people honest but if they want it they will still get it.

A couple weeks back my dad got out of bed around 3am and saw the dome light was on in his struck, he lives in the middle of town mind you, but turned out there were atleast 2 men having a look for what they could steal. It's a shame but it's the kind of world we live in today...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some crazy laws...heard you can’t even sell your own taxidermy mounts. Haven’t verified that...I know a taxidermist can’t even sell waterfowl mounts that go unclaimed. Of course, you can donate to the Commonwealth and they use for educational purposes.


----------



## Applebag

Heyo, glad to see these threads are still kickin. Hope everyones doing well!


----------



## Billy H

pops423 said:


> Some jagoff in Cranberry Twp stole my trail camera. Went in to check them this weekend. Posted property but I know guys sneak in. Just don't get why they have to take others belongings.


That blows. I’ve lost a couple on posted private land as well. A lot of times guys will just take the card to avoid being identified.


----------



## psalm1715

I have never put up cameras. I figure whatever the good Lord sends my way is good enough (provided it's legal or older than 2 years). Still, I have had plenty of friends lose cameras on posted, private land. I have also had to leave messages on blinds and stands placed on posted private land. It is a shame there are hunters with so little respect for property.


----------



## vonfoust

Lost a couple cams on private land. Had one homebrew that the guy obviously didn't know what he was looking at disappear first day of turkey season about 5 years ago, about a half hour before I went to pick it up. How do I know that? It reappeared on the same tree a few days later, a little crooked and missing the card. What he didn't understand is that those particualr cameras have an internal memory. I have 3 pictures of the inside of a Jeep Cherokee Sport and his knee. I have a very good idea who it was but the 'kid' helped me out once so I let one time slide.
Have had Prussic knot rope missing on a couple lifelines, I now carry a length of rope with me just in case. We use the cheapest hangons we can find which is why we think none have gone missing yet. I actually think it's getting better in PA, not sure if it's because less people are hunting or that there is just more posted land so people are more used to it or jsut teh prevalence of camera's making it easier to catch people.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Some crazy laws...heard you can’t even sell your own taxidermy mounts. Haven’t verified that...I know a taxidermist can’t even sell waterfowl mounts that go unclaimed. Of course, you can donate to the Commonwealth and they use for educational purposes.


I had never really thought about the legality of people selling taxidermy before...especially of the non-exotic variety.

I was doing a little light reading. Apparently if it was harvested in another state/country...there is no issue. As far as animals taken in 'our' state...no selling of migratory birds at all i believe, and many other conditions, variables and permits apply to other mounts...varying by what species the mount(s) are. I could understand maybe an elephant mount for instance because of the ivory, but damn. Who knew a guy hypothetically selling a shoulder mount of buck he killed here in PA could turn into such an illegal act if big brother knew about it. I guess the guy i saw selling a few mounts a few years ago at a town wide yard sale was breaking the law too. Talk about absurd...



Applebag said:


> Heyo, glad to see these threads are still kickin. Hope everyones doing well!


Wondered where you were...how's life been treating you.


----------



## Mathias

My new watchdog


----------



## nicko

Looks like its becoming a regular visitor Matt.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6914655
> View attachment 6914653
> 
> My new watchdog


It does look like a nice place for an afternoon nap 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddy-06

Billy H said:


> It’s so much better to just go buy your license at a sporting goods store. Pay your money license in hand on the spot. Takes ten minutes of your time. I did the online thing once and it took a month to get it. Never again.


That's how I did things my whole life. Last year, I had to switch to non-resident. It took *2 hours at the store*, them on the phone with the state; some kind of issue because I was in the system as a resident it wouldn't allow me to buy a non-resident. I'm still adjusting to the price difference, though happy to pay. I was previously buying "resident active military" licenses for less than $3, and now Non Resident + archery + bear costs me $165. They will quickly recoup all the years I was getting discounted licenses.


----------



## Paddy-06

nicko said:


> Darrin, if I remember correctly, I think you might allow junior license holders only to take a doe at your camp…...Or maybe not. In either event, how long has it been since anybody at your camp killed a doe?


You didn't ask me, but, our camp hasn't shot a doe since the year of deerpocolypse in the early 2000's. I've been considering getting a doe tag to increase my chance of getting my first archery deer.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6914655
> View attachment 6914653
> 
> My new watchdog


Awe, she would look cute with a pink collar on.


----------



## Mathias

Perry, I would have thought rainbow for you!


----------



## nicko

Finally getting up to Potter today for some treestand work and prep. My buddy is all amped up to try his hand at a throw-n-grow food plot. It's going to be small and all done by hand so even if it does take and grow, I told him the deer may very well wipe it out before he even gets a chance to hunt it in late October. We'll see. 

I have a stand and stick set I put about a mile back off the main access road last year and I never saw one deer from that stand last season. I'll be pulling that set down when we get up there today, stash it in the woods, and relocate it tomorrow. Have a lot of work to do for that one set but looking forward to a few days off the grid.


----------



## PAKraig

nicko said:


> Finally getting up to Potter today for some treestand work and prep. My buddy is all amped up to try his hand at a throw-n-grow food plot. It's going to be small and all done by hand so even if it does take and grow, I told him the deer may very well wipe it out before he even gets a chance to hunt it in late October. We'll see.
> 
> I have a stand and stick set I put about a mile back off the main access road last year and I never saw one deer from that stand last season. I'll be pulling that set down when we get up there today, stash it in the woods, and relocate it tomorrow. Have a lot of work to do for that one set but looking forward to a few days off the grid.


Make sure the bag he gets doesn't have any rye grass seed in it!! Deer don't like it and it's a perennial that's really hard to get rid of :thumbs_do


----------



## TauntoHawk

We got our fall plots in last weekend, our spring planted stuff did great. We had a 1 acre plot of buckwheat get absolutely eaten clean to the ground in july cams showed 8-12 deer in it most evenings. Clover and chicory held up better to the browse pressure but didn't get hit as hard either. Stands are set and cams are checked and re hung. Just a little public scouting and making sure there's enough broadheads to go around until season 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Perry, I would have thought rainbow for you!


Fixed it for you [emoji1787]


----------



## 138104

It's hard to post this, but last Sunday I had to say good bye to my best friend. She was diagnosed with mitral valve disease in May of 2018. The vet put her on 4 heart drugs, which help control it. Unfortunately, she took a turn for the worse last Sunday and we had to make the difficult choice to euthanize. I don't think a day has gone by that I haven't teared up. I miss her so much! Give your dog an extra hug today!


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> It's hard to post this, but last Sunday I had to say good bye to my best friend. She was diagnosed with mitral valve disease in May of 2018. The vet put her on 4 heart drugs, which help control it. Unfortunately, she took a turn for the worse last Sunday and we had to make the difficult choice to euthanize. I don't think a day has gone by that I haven't teared up. I miss her so much! Give your dog an extra hug today!


 Sorry to hear. Fine looking girl. Only if they could stay with us forever.


----------



## nicko

Very sorry to read this Dave. 

If people were more like dogs, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Mathias

Bad day indeed Perry 

They add so much to our lives.


----------



## 138104

Thanks guys. Started putting her stuff away today. That was hard to do. My wife found this idea on the internet, so thought it was a nice memorial to her. Used her food bowl and collar.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Thanks guys. Started putting her stuff away today. That was hard to do. My wife found this idea on the internet, so thought it was a nice memorial to her. Used her food bowl and collar.


That a great idea. Years ago I hunted a farm and got into a spot early before it got light. When it got light I saw rocks sticking up with collars around them. It was stones with old leather dog collars around them. Apparently the old farmer (long since past) his dogs burial ground. I took his lead and have done the same for three dogs since on my place. Buried with Rock stones with thier collars on them.


----------



## nicko

I Got stand work done up in Potter on Friday and Saturday. I pulled one set down and hauled it out on Friday, stashed it in the woods, and picked it up on the drive in on the lease in the morning. When we parked and got out, I discovered I left my brain back at the hotel along with my backpack that contained my harness, linemans belt, pins and straps for the climbing sticks, and every other vital piece of gear needed to relocate the set. My buddy and his dad got to work putting in three small throw- n-grow foodplots while I drove back to the hotel in disgust to retrieve my pack. I’m hoping i’m Getting my brain farts out of the way now.


----------



## nicko

Happens every time we head up to Potter… I’m the first one to fall sleep and I Foolishly leave my phone out.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Happens every time we head up to Potter… I’m the first one to fall sleep and I Foolishly leave my phone out.


 You look cozy...lol! What's with the teapot?


----------



## Billy H

Finished getting my bows fine tuned this morning. Bought a 50 pound bow, and turned my elites down to 55. Fixed heads hitting with FP. Pretty impressed with the set of 60X strings on my pulse. Did a ton of work on one of our properties this summer. Farmer has beans in the fields. Old stands gone over, new stands set. Have pics of a bunch of different bucks on our properties, some nice ones in the mix , and started getting a good amount of doe and fawns on cam. The stage is set. I think I’m ready and hoping for a better season this year.

Don’t think I’ll hunt much in the SRA early season. Kinda wish it would go away.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> You look cozy...lol! *What's with the teapot*?


That's my buddy screwing around.


----------



## Mathias

Dove fields for me Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Dove fields for me Wednesday and Thursday.


The season has begun.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Happens every time we head up to Potter… I’m the first one to fall sleep and I Foolishly leave my phone out.


That’s funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

nicko said:


> I Got stand work done up in Potter on Friday and Saturday. I pulled one set down and hauled it out on Friday, stashed it in the woods, and picked it up on the drive in on the lease in the morning. When we parked and got out, I discovered I left my brain back at the hotel along with my backpack that contained my harness, linemans belt, pins and straps for the climbing sticks, and every other vital piece of gear needed to relocate the set. My buddy and his dad got to work putting in three small throw- n-grow foodplots while I drove back to the hotel in disgust to retrieve my pack. I’m hoping i’m Getting my brain farts out of the way now.


Also. when I was at home on Friday morning packing things before hitting the road, I went to clear out my hunting pack which I last used back in May for turkey hunting. I opened the main compartment and .....sniff.....ugh...sniff sniff. What the.....??? Seems I forgot about a roast beef sandwich with cheese and horseradish sauce from the last day of that turkey trip. Pooo weeee!!! Luckily the plastic sandwich bag contained the mess. If it didn't, I may have been throwing that pack in the trash.

I'm getting my screwups out of the way. I hope this is it.


----------



## TauntoHawk

8 day growth update from one of the plots with only 1 rain in that span since this picture yesterday the plots got rain last night and this morning. Surprising anything makes it past the turkeys which are in there scratching every days since the day we planted.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## megavites

is it 1 buck per hunting license per year or can you take an archery buck and a rifle buck?


----------



## Spency

megavites said:


> is it 1 buck per hunting license per year or can you take an archery buck and a rifle buck?


1 per year.


----------



## nick060200

2 days ago I saw 2 nice bucks in my area. A 9 point that would go over 135" and an 8 point that's at least P&Y. The smaller was hard boned. The larger was still all velvet. 

I've really had this desire to shoot a drop tine lately. Problem is that I've never seen one. Lol


----------



## ianb1116

Very excited for bow season. T-minus 19 days in 5C! Hoping to fill my two doe tags early this year.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nick060200 said:


> 2 days ago I saw 2 nice bucks in my area. A 9 point that would go over 135" and an 8 point that's at least P&Y. The smaller was hard boned. The larger was still all velvet.
> 
> I've really had this desire to shoot a drop tine lately. Problem is that I've never seen one. Lol


I want a nice non typical sometime. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

First one to show up without velvet.. Now the itch really kicks in

Made up an extra dozen arrows today, tomorrow I will check bare shaft and broadhead flight









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

TauntoHawk said:


> 8 day growth update from one of the plots with only 1 rain in that span since this picture yesterday the plots got rain last night and this morning. Surprising anything makes it past the turkeys which are in there scratching every days since the day we planted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What did you plant? Winter rye?


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> First one to show up without velvet.. Now the itch really kicks in
> 
> Made up an extra dozen arrows today, tomorrow I will check bare shaft and broadhead flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Damn, his antlers are still red. Cool!!!


----------



## PAKraig

Got a couple small plots in pretty good shape. The first 2 plots are were supposed to be winter peas with a few turnips overseeded into them, but apparently I had a bit of a heavy hand with the turnip seeds. Next year I'll plant winter peas and radishes, since those seeds are about the same size and I'll be able to gauge my seeding rate a bit better. Hard to even see those turnip seeds flying out of the broadcaster!!















this is a closeup of a nice thick spot at the edge of a clover/turnip plot. Same pic as the shed 6 point trail cam pic


----------



## nicko

I’ve only seen a couple turnip food plots but the ones I did see were getting hammered.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAKraig said:


> What did you plant? Winter rye?


Pictured is forage oats, rye grain, and clover with some level of visible germination there are also a few brassicas and turnip varieties in there which havent yet popped out.

Still new to planting so felling out what grows best where, what the deer like and don't like ect. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAKraig said:


> Got a couple small plots in pretty good shape. The first 2 plots are were supposed to be winter peas with a few turnips overseeded into them, but apparently I had a bit of a heavy hand with the turnip seeds. Next year I'll plant winter peas and radishes, since those seeds are about the same size and I'll be able to gauge my seeding rate a bit better. Hard to even see those turnip seeds flying out of the broadcaster!!
> 
> View attachment 6919133
> View attachment 6919135
> 
> 
> this is a closeup of a nice thick spot at the edge of a clover/turnip plot. Same pic as the shed 6 point trail cam pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 6919137
> View attachment 6919139


Looking real good, when did you plant? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

TauntoHawk said:


> Looking real good, when did you plant?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I took a chance and used a vacation day on July 26th. Got lucky with some timely rain for germination. I spread pelletized lime in May, then spread 10-10-10 pelletized fertilizer in early July and disked it in. Sprayed weeds the same day I planted and it worked out really well. I learned last year to disc to disturb the weed seeds so that they can germinate and then kill everything again right when you plant. No exaggeration that there's less than 1% weeds in the pictured plots. I just hope I didn't overseed them and there's enough nutrition for everything I've put in the ground. There's 3 different sections of plots on old logging roads and the largest one is about 15 feet wide by a little over 200 yards long. They're not really designed for kill plots, mostly just to attract buck to the area during archery season. Great acorn crop this year is keeping them occupied right now, which gives the crops time to get established.

This is only my 3rd year planting food plots as I just bought my property in spring of 2015 so I've learned a LOT in just a few years of planting....still lots to learn though!! :embara:


----------



## dougell

I bought a Rambo bike on closeout and played around with it all weekend.I'm gonna have to tweak it some but overall,I think it may change the way I hunt.You can ride right up to stuff on it.I rode to within 30 yards of a small 6 point and it never ran.I was getting ready to go down a steep trail,when I heard a loud crash.I turned around to see a medium size bear take off right next to the trail.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I bought a Rambo bike on closeout and played around with it all weekend.I'm gonna have to tweak it some but overall,I think it may change the way I hunt.You can ride right up to stuff on it.I rode to within 30 yards of a small 6 point and it never ran.I was getting ready to go down a steep trail,when I heard a loud crash.I turned around to see a medium size bear take off right next to the trail.


Cool! I’ve thought about getting one of the aftermarket motor kits for a mountain bike. There are a number of areas on our lease that I have never explored just because of the amount walking it would take to get there and back.


----------



## dougell

I rarely hunt during the week because by the time I can get out of work,it's a pretty long hike to most of the places I hunt.Now it will take me less than 15 minutes.Same thing with getting them out.I can ride right up to a dead deer,quarter it with the hide on and be on my way in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## full moon64

Anyone wanting too hunt some game lands 4 c ,shoot me a pm...No smokers,drinkers or internet bragging..I never want where we hunt posted on here..Some big deer,but must be willing too hike 2 miles in....Only one hunter you,no buddies...Dave...only Saturdays,and first 2 days of November,including Halloween...


----------



## Spency

My Dad had 2 in his yard last night, both rubbed clean - in 2E.

My wife and I rented a cabin up near one of the finger lakes in NY last week for a relaxing vacation. The place was pretty remote and in the middle of an old apple orchard, tons of them in the yard. We saw 8 different bucks throughout the week and all still in velvet. 

Woke up one morning to a semi regular clunking noise. After lying in bed trying to think of what it could be for 15 minutes I went and found 2 turkeys kicking the snot out of my truck. Pecking the sides, bumpers, etc. One tried to fly up, in the passenger side window, and scratched the door. After being amused for a couple minutes had to run them off.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> It's hard to post this, but last Sunday I had to say good bye to my best friend. She was diagnosed with mitral valve disease in May of 2018. The vet put her on 4 heart drugs, which help control it. Unfortunately, she took a turn for the worse last Sunday and we had to make the difficult choice to euthanize. I don't think a day has gone by that I haven't teared up. I miss her so much! Give your dog an extra hug today!


Man, sorry for your loss...been there, done that, and it NEVER FEELS right, even when you KNOW it is....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lots of work getting done....
new steel roof on the house and shed
new pole barn 40'x30'x10'- should be up before the season opener
apple trees all doing well
chestnut trees all doing well
ALL food plots amazing
secured 215 new acres, allowing me to walk out the door with private access to 255 acres and shared access on another 135 (no bowhunters on the 135)
20 stands prepped and ready to go
some INCREDIBLE deer showing up with general regularity 
All up in Potter, so now I just need to find some time to get my rear end up there to actually hunt

Those who stay in touch, know my right elbow is munch meat, so I will be shooting a crossbow this season. I did get a chance to lower my GT500 and my Centurgy to 50lbs, but my elbow still "gets stuck" with no rhyme or reason and I don't feel confident. I did get some time in with a 45lb longbow and did surprisingly well out to 25 yards. My problem really is that I like to shoot my bow too much and should have given a longer rest this summer. Anyway, like Billy, I have a little more motivation this year and am optimistic that I'll have a more enjoyable season this year.

While Yote hunting, this guy stepped out of the 50 acres we're lucky enough to call our back yard in Potter.







.



He's one of 4 different buck in this same general caliber and there are several more that I would gladly send an arrow (or I guess I have to start say bolt now) through in the 8-11 point range.

Things sure have changed along the Northern Tier.


Good luck to everyone this season.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

on another note....spent countless hours in the Lewes/Rehoboth area over the last 41 years and had a first this weekend....took the kids and my cousins out clamming and my wife found a seahorse....I know its not hunting, but thought it was cool enough to share with you guys....


----------



## davydtune

Well got some bad news yesterday. After many, many years our camp lease will not be renewed. The new owner has liability concerns and will not be renewing leases  On a good note we have 3 more years after this one so we have time to find something else but man it just sucks after all the work we've put into that place. However is a lease so...……… Talked it over with dad and we are not going to lease this time. So the hunt for a camp to purchase is now on  It does knock the wind right out of my sails though but I do understand and I appreciate the new owner being candid and upfront with me about it.


----------



## Mathias

PAKRAIG~wow the plots look fantastic, well done!

Joe- neat find, never knew they existed in “real” life :embara:

Spency~ that _Dodge_ is probably totaled :wink:


----------



## nicko

Local treestand work this morning. Have to relocate one set behind my parents house and earmark a few trees on public.


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> PAKRAIG~wow the plots look fantastic, well done!
> 
> Joe- neat find, never knew they existed in “real” life :embara:
> 
> Spency~ that _Dodge_ is probably totaled :wink:


The first picture was taken from where I was sitting on the tractor talking to some guy on the phone for 20 minutes  I needed the break anyway! Hopefully you got that sight figured out :thumbs_up


----------



## nicko

I did not get as much done today as I wanted to but I did at least get a stand relocated and rehung. Humidity levels made for fairly miserable working conditions. Still need to get to the public land but this set is ready for a south wind.


----------



## ezshot81

We will now pause for intermission.


----------



## Paddy-06

What'd you fill your bag target with, alfalfa?


----------



## ezshot81

Ha I usually just use corn stops arrows better. 😉


----------



## ezshot81

It's also keep them jumping the string. They just get used to the sound. Lol


----------



## Mathias

1st no-velvet buck. Be a dandy in a couple years.


----------



## [email protected]

Starting to shed velvet in 2D!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saw a shed buck on the way in to the office this morning...nice 10...

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

First one on cam to be clean was 8/27.


----------



## ianb1116

vonfoust said:


> First one on cam to be clean was 8/27.
> View attachment 6920957


Nice looking deer. Now you've got to get them moving during hunting hours.


----------



## Mathias

Yes, there’s a fence in the background. No, it’s not a high fence operation!
Tree nursery on the other property.


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6921091
> View attachment 6921093
> View attachment 6921095
> 
> 
> Yes, there’s a fence in the background. No, it’s not a high fence operation!
> Tree nursery on the other property.


Dang stiltgrass....tough stuff to get rid of!


----------



## shdw633

dougell said:


> I bought a Rambo bike on closeout and played around with it all weekend.I'm gonna have to tweak it some but overall,I think it may change the way I hunt.You can ride right up to stuff on it.I rode to within 30 yards of a small 6 point and it never ran.I was getting ready to go down a steep trail,when I heard a loud crash.I turned around to see a medium size bear take off right next to the trail.


I highly recommend a Bikeroo seat or something similar to that, I have an off brand that is nearly similar to that seat I got on Amazon. The seat I had on my Rambo bout killed me riding it and the suspension seat posts make the bike to high for me as far as getting on and off the bike. I also recommend tire liners and slime to try to prevent a long walk home due to a stick or thorn flattening your tire. Also you can play around with your display and get about 5 more miles an hour out of the bike which is nice when you are trying to get to a place that has some distance to cover.


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> Anyone wanting too hunt some game lands 4 c ,shoot me a pm...No smokers,drinkers or internet bragging..I never want where we hunt posted on here..Some big deer,but must be willing too hike 2 miles in....Only one hunter you,no buddies...Dave...only Saturdays,and first 2 days of November,including Halloween...


Longer walk in,bigger deer i get on camera...So 2 mile walk in,,,If your ready too work for a big buck...pm me


----------



## dougell

shdw633 said:


> I highly recommend a Bikeroo seat or something similar to that, I have an off brand that is nearly similar to that seat I got on Amazon. The seat I had on my Rambo bout killed me riding it and the suspension seat posts make the bike to high for me as far as getting on and off the bike. I also recommend tire liners and slime to try to prevent a long walk home due to a stick or thorn flattening your tire. Also you can play around with your display and get about 5 more miles an hour out of the bike which is nice when you are trying to get to a place that has some distance to cover.


I did buy a much better aftermarket seat but I still plan on putting a front suspension on it.What do you have to do with the display to get more speed?


----------



## Billy H

Wally World alert. Was at east Greenville Walmart today and passed through the hunting section. Picked up a pair of realtree camo cargo pants marked 19.99. Got to the register and they came up 14.98. Walked back and grabbed another pair. Plenty good enough for early season treestand hunts. Can’t beat the price.


----------



## TauntoHawk

While I've been enjoying this weather at home I could really use some rain in the NE corner, our plots have seen 2 small rains since planting 2 weeks ago. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

They are getting smarter... The bucks are patterning us while we are trying to pattern them.

Here he is observing the late night food preferences of a fully maturely slightly diabetic hunter (my uncle).









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> Longer walk in,bigger deer i get on camera...So 2 mile walk in,,,If your ready too work for a big buck...pm me


Alot pms. thx for interest,im fine going solo..good luck too all this year


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Went to camp this weekend hung 2 cameras.Saw 5 shooter bucks within an arrow shot of cabin.3 of them were fighting pretty hard


----------



## Mathias

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Went to camp this weekend hung 2 cameras.Saw 5 shooter bucks within an arrow shot of cabin.3 of them were fighting pretty hard


That’ll get ya fired up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Hoping this public land setup helps me finally punch a tag on SGL.


----------



## 01dstewart01

checked cam yesterday still in velvet in sw










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Can I get an age estimate on this deer? I've not seen this deer before but he is living near one of my stand locations


----------



## Mathias

Looks like some darn nice mass even discounting the velvet ~ my _guess_ 4+


----------



## PAKraig

full moon64 said:


> Alot pms. thx for interest,im fine going solo..good luck too all this year


??? All the applications that bad??


----------



## scourson22

Good looking deer. My guess would be 3 or 4


----------



## ezshot81

Anybody hearing of any cwd outbreaks? There were a few cases where multiple deer were found this time last year.


----------



## bucco921

ezshot81 said:


> Anybody hearing of any cwd outbreaks? There were a few cases where multiple deer were found this time last year.


CWD or EHD?


----------



## nicko

bucco921 said:


> CWD or EHD?


 Luckily have not heard of any EHD in our corner of the state this year. I was out at local public game lands yesterday and when I went there at this time last year, I smelled death and rotting flesh every time I was there. No such odor this time.


----------



## ezshot81

Whoops. Yes ehd.


----------



## bucco921

ezshot81 said:


> Whoops. Yes ehd.


haha figured that's what you meant. SW PA got hit hard in a few places last year. None that I've heard of this year.


----------



## PAbigbear

Matt Musto said:


> Can I get an age estimate on this deer? I've not seen this deer before but he is living near one of my stand locations


 I'd say he's an exceptional 3 year old.


----------



## full moon64

PAKraig said:


> ??? All the applications that bad??


nobody wants too walk 2 miles in,,,..I was nice too share my scouting and share my spot.. too give some other hunter a chance... I dont like being around drinkers or smokers....good luck too all..Some big deer on top of Mountain,just takes work and good game plan..


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Luckily have not heard of any EHD in our corner of the state this year. I was out at local public game lands yesterday and when I went there at this time last year, I smelled death and rotting flesh every time I was there. No such odor this time.


Bad news!!!! 

Visited a 90 acre farm in South Coventry township today after work, owned by a co-worker...6 dead along her pond run-off. The smell was horrid, I was almost gagging. Two fawns, 4 doe

Hearing stories about some found on game lands too along 23 past St. Pete’s. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, we might be in for another tough season.


----------



## Mathias

Horrible news Joe!

The numbers in my home range are encouraging this summer compared to the last two....Hope it holds out, until a good cold front cleanses the area.


----------



## nicko

Ugh! Not the news you want to hear.


----------



## adr1601

Notched the first tag of the season last evening.
View attachment 6926203

A bit of an awkward load at 1:00 in the morning. 
View attachment 6926215


----------



## mastkvn

12-Ringer said:


> Bad news!!!!
> 
> Visited a 90 acre farm in South Coventry township today after work, owned by a co-worker...6 dead along her pond run-off. The smell was horrid, I was almost gagging. Two fawns, 4 doe
> 
> Hearing stories about some found on game lands too along 23 past St. Pete’s.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, we might be in for another tough season.


Not again just lost the farm i hunted in south coventry was hopin game lands guess i'll be doin some travelin


----------



## 138104

adr1601 said:


> Notched the first tag of the season last evening.
> View attachment 6926203
> 
> A bit of an awkward load at 1:00 in the morning.
> View attachment 6926215


Congrats on a nice bull! Where are you hunting?


----------



## adr1601

Colorado.


----------



## vonfoust

adr1601 said:


> Notched the first tag of the season last evening.
> View attachment 6926203
> 
> A bit of an awkward load at 1:00 in the morning.
> View attachment 6926215


That's great! Congrats! One thing I enjoy about elk hunting is that the archery season starts earlier!


----------



## adr1601

It's a great way to extend the season. Unfortunately with so many PA tags available the meat is kind of a burden.
Going back in today with a couple nights to kill. Gonna bag a peak and pack camp out.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Bad news!!!!
> 
> Visited a 90 acre farm in South Coventry township today after work, owned by a co-worker...6 dead along her pond run-off. The smell was horrid, I was almost gagging. Two fawns, 4 doe
> 
> Hearing stories about some found on game lands too along 23 past St. Pete’s.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, we might be in for another tough season.


Noooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Bad news!!!!
> 
> Visited a 90 acre farm in South Coventry township today after work, owned by a co-worker...6 dead along her pond run-off. The smell was horrid, I was almost gagging. Two fawns, 4 doe
> 
> Hearing stories about some found on game lands too along 23 past St. Pete’s.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, we might be in for another tough season.


It's crazy how EHD was never a problem this far north and now it rears it's ugly head.Hopefully over time the deer up here build up an immunity to it but it won't be in our lifetime.


----------



## dougell

Way to go atr.Very nice bull.I would take a freezer full of elk any day over deer.


----------



## Mathias

Looks like it’s going be warm the next couple of weeks. 
But it is still summer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> It's crazy how EHD was never a problem this far north and now it rears it's ugly head.Hopefully over time the deer up here build up an immunity to it but it won't be in our lifetime.


Doug, are you experiencing an EHD outbreak in the northern tier?


----------



## dougell

Thankfully,we've never had one here but they have had EHD outbreaks in the NW part of the state,around Pymatuning I believe.Over the last few years,I also believe some isolated spots around Butler were hit and that's not too awfully far south of here.The SW part of the state has been dealing with in off and on for several years now.If it can hit Pymatuning,I don't see why it couldn't hit us here.I'm really not sure how the midges migrate up here.It almost seems like they follow some sort of river or waterway.Does the wind have an impact?I really don't know.Are the outbreaks worse around wet or swampy areas?Again,I don't have a clue.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Thankfully,we've never had one here but they have had EHD outbreaks in the NW part of the state,around Pymatuning I believe.Over the last few years,I also believe some isolated spots around Butler were hit and that's not too awfully far south of here.The SW part of the state has been dealing with in off and on for several years now.If it can hit Pymatuning,I don't see why it couldn't hit us here.I'm really not sure how the midges migrate up here.It almost seems like they follow some sort of river or waterway.Does the wind have an impact?I really don't know.Are the outbreaks worse around wet or swampy areas?Again,I don't have a clue.


I know of an outbreak in Armstrong 2 years ago.


----------



## jordy1327

I spend a fair amount of time in the woods in the 4D/4A area, Huntingdon County/Blair County line. I think it's interesting, I haven't heard of or observed any EHD like deer in this area. The optimist in me says that we may not be affected like they have been in SE and SW PA...the pessimist says it just hasn't shown itself yet OR people are keeping it very quiet. Any other insight from this region?


----------



## TauntoHawk

adr1601 said:


> Notched the first tag of the season last evening.
> View attachment 6926203
> 
> A bit of an awkward load at 1:00 in the morning.
> View attachment 6926215


That's awesome man! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

adr1601 said:


> Notched the first tag of the season last evening.
> View attachment 6926203
> 
> A bit of an awkward load at 1:00 in the morning.
> View attachment 6926215


Congrats!!


----------



## bucco921

Last years EHD out break in 2A/2B was the first I'd ever personally seen. It seemed to be very concentrated to a few smaller areas. But, the areas were pretty spread out


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the elk adr!


----------



## updaeynon

Google Pixel 2 had to max out the zoom. from my driveway by the road.


----------



## superslamsam

Just got back from my hunt in South Africa yesterday....trip of a lifetime! If you can swing it, I highly recommend that you make it over there at least once. Unbelievable experience! Hope you enjoy the pics from a fellow PA boy. Good luck to everyone on the upcoming season! Thanks!


----------



## vonfoust

superslamsam said:


> Just got back from my hunt in South Africa yesterday....trip of a lifetime! If you can swing it, I highly recommend that you make it over there at least once. Unbelievable experience! Hope you enjoy the pics from a fellow PA boy. Good luck to everyone on the upcoming season! Thanks!
> View attachment 6927471
> View attachment 6927475
> View attachment 6927479
> View attachment 6927481
> View attachment 6927491


Wow! Looks like a great trip.


----------



## nicko

Wow… Looks like you had a hell of a trip Sam. Congrats all around.


----------



## nicko

Pennsylvania game commission has a plan for chronic wasting disease… Kill them all!!!


https://www.ydr.com/story/news/2019...ommissions-cwd-response-plan-deer/2298852001/


----------



## superslamsam

Thank you guys, it was an amazing experience!


----------



## TauntoHawk

superslamsam said:


> Just got back from my hunt in South Africa yesterday....trip of a lifetime! If you can swing it, I highly recommend that you make it over there at least once. Unbelievable experience! Hope you enjoy the pics from a fellow PA boy. Good luck to everyone on the upcoming season! Thanks!
> View attachment 6927471
> View attachment 6927475
> View attachment 6927479
> View attachment 6927481
> View attachment 6927491


How big are the spurs on those black and white gobblers?

Looks like a unique experience

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

TauntoHawk said:


> How big are the spurs on those black and white gobblers?
> 
> Looks like a unique experience
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Pretty big, haha. Funny, after I shot them, I invited everyone to my house for Thanksgiving this year. lol


----------



## TauntoHawk

superslamsam said:


> Pretty big, haha. Funny, after I shot them, I invited everyone to my house for Thanksgiving this year. lol


I bet they are a delicious birds, I'd need a bigger smoker for sure 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tam9492

nicko said:


> Pennsylvania game commission has a plan for chronic wasting disease… Kill them all!!!
> 
> 
> https://www.ydr.com/story/news/2019...ommissions-cwd-response-plan-deer/2298852001/


Link from the state:

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=332


----------



## 138104

Did anyone get this in the mail today?


----------



## nick060200

https://youtu.be/-rguxajhAsY

Cwd movie from game commission


----------



## nick060200

Basically if hunters don't get the job done in killing more animals in the disease areas they will send in the sharp shooters. The future of deer hunting looks bad at the moment.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Basically if hunters don't get the job done in killing more animals in the disease areas they will send in the sharp shooters. The future of deer hunting looks bad at the moment.


The prohibited transport of a full deer carcass out of a DMA doesn't help hunters either who travel to other areas of the state to hunt.


----------



## Red Eye 81

nicko said:


> Pennsylvania game commission has a plan for chronic wasting disease… Kill them all!!!
> 
> 
> https://www.ydr.com/story/news/2019...ommissions-cwd-response-plan-deer/2298852001/


As much as it seems it, that's not what they want. Without deer, the game commission is no more. I sat in a CWD seminar in Snyder county a few weeks ago, and everything was explained. We do have to increase the number killed in the infected area though. The main thing is everyone in the DMA should test your deer, every deer tested will go towards the total number they need. If people do not test their deer, that's means more will be shot after season by sharpshooters to get the number they need for accurate assessment. 

So everyone in DMA2 test your deer!


----------



## j.d.m.

Just said to my wife..at this rate, in 5 years, we will be done deer hunting. With struggles between family time, after school activities, work schedules, I'm not spending the free time I have left to hunt deer I can't or won't want to eat. Everyone's opinion is different on how they feel about hunting sick deer, and its potential to be health risk. I agree that the commission doesn't want to see deer hunting gone. Without license sales, there is no commission. In turn, there will be no more game lands, just state parks for other activities, that will be shut down to hunting. It doesn't seem to be any answers yet as to a real fix. Tests have proven that killing them all and cleaning the soil hasn't changed anything. What is amazing to me though, is that most cases are sprung from captive deer, but yet they are allowed to continue captive deer farms. I would think at this point, ALL captive deer farms would be illegal. Yes it stinks for those that have made their living off it, but at this rate, their future is coming to an end anyway, if their is no more hunting, or not enough to support sales of the lures and urine and whatever they are doing it for. It's a shame, but we all see the spread, and no real resolution anytime soon.


----------



## jordy1327

The folks who have made a living off of captive deer farms (as a whole) are not going to be hurting. Between the land they've got dedicated to it, and the money they've made selling test tubes full of whitetail love butter, I doubt many of them end up on the street.


----------



## nick060200

This guy will be a stud next year. He's an 8 pt with little stickers making him a small 11 pt. I think he'll be a solid 10 pt next year.


----------



## Brianlc10

2B stud! Can’t wait to get after this guy!


----------



## full moon64

Brianlc10 said:


> 2B stud! Can’t wait to get after this guy!


nice,,,good luck,,,I got some monsters too camera


----------



## DeadOn33

Brianlc10 said:


> 2B stud! Can’t wait to get after this guy!


Wow love the character! Not wide but high! Good luck 
I have mostly smaller bucks on cam so far.
Usually start seeing the big boys later in September when they start to transition food sources.


----------



## rogersb

superslamsam said:


> Just got back from my hunt in South Africa yesterday....trip of a lifetime! If you can swing it, I highly recommend that you make it over there at least once. Unbelievable experience! Hope you enjoy the pics from a fellow PA boy. Good luck to everyone on the upcoming season! Thanks!
> View attachment 6927471
> View attachment 6927475
> View attachment 6927479
> View attachment 6927481
> View attachment 6927491


Congrats on the African hunts! I've had ostrich a few times and always thought it was awesome. Everyone I know is surprised to hear it's a red meat and best served medium to medium rare


----------



## Billy H

Last round of practice arrows before the early season just pulled from the target. Be in a tree next week at this time unless it’s hot and humid.


----------



## jasonk0519

Starting off the season with a clean slate in the freezer. My son put something in there and didn't put it far enough in so the door was propped open. The freezer was a bloody mess and my whole garage smelled horrible. It's a shame to lose the meat, I had a few nice tenderloins left in there. The only thing I was comfortable saving was the deer stick and some jerky that was all vacuum sealed. Oh well, it needed a good cleaning anyway.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Last round of practice arrows before the early season just pulled from the target. *Be in a tree next week at this time* unless it’s hot and humid.


First day of Sunday hunting in PA?


----------



## nicko

I took a drive to the R&G club this morning to shoot and my buddy met me there. I took 8 arrows, 4 from an older batch I have been using from 5-6 years and 4 from a dozen I built this year. My buddy shows with three arrows and I immediately see two of them are missing nocks......so he really only has one arrow. Sigh.....

So.....I give tell him to use these 4 new arrows I brought. He’s doing fine until one group of his goes kablooie and the last arrow (mine) completely misses the target and clanks off the rocks. Sigh.....one arrow gone.

He has no idea what happened so I say let’s go to the 20 yard target which has a big backstop and see what we can figure out. His setup is a 2006 Browning Illusion (original string) and an old Cobra 3 pin sight that has every screw seized with rust and a whisker biscuit rest. He takes three shots at the 20 yard target and they are a tad wide but grouped well. On The 4th arrow while at full draw, I see the arrow (mine) is off to the left of the hole in the biscuit. Before I can say anything, he hits the release and THUNK!!!! Arrow sinks into the pressure treated frame. No way to pull it out so i’m down two arrows and I didn’t even shoot them.

I told him there’s no point in shooting anymore when your setup is unpredictable (and you’re breaking my arrows). 

In short, I told him he needs a new string set and tune, new rest, and new sight. If he shows up for a hunt without getting any of this done which is entirely possible, I’m gonna have to let him hear it.


----------



## Mathias

Dreaming.....


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Dreaming.....
> View attachment 6930403


Drooling...[emoji1786]


----------



## nick060200

If you've never cooked a back strap like this give it a go:

Salt and pepper 
Fry it outside in a cast iron with some bacon grease 
You just want to sear the outside and give it a nice brown. About 30 sec per side. The iron and grease need to be hot !
Finish in the oven wrapped In tin foil at 400 deg for 8-9 mins 
Let it rest for 10 mins in the Tin foil throw some butter in there if you want. 
Comes out perfect every time. Even my wife and 5 year old love it. 

So simple. You have to cook it outside though unless you don't mind being yelled at by a woman. It smokes like a chimney


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> First day of Sunday hunting in PA?



Ohhh that’s right. NO SUNDAY HUNTING IN PA. GOD Forbid we hunt an extra day a week unless it benefits the farm bureau.


----------



## davydtune

My old man had some pics in his phone from my 2015 buck that I had never seen


----------



## nicko

Damn you Davy!!!! I was saving the that deer for my nephew.... so selfish of you. 



That sucker is a whopper.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Damn you Davy!!!! I was saving the that deer for my nephew.... so selfish of you.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## HUNTerb89

Haven't posted here in a while. Guys from 5B ... Get your max amount of Doe Tags, and USE THEM! Over 9,000 still available!


----------



## TauntoHawk

HUNTerb89 said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Guys from 5B ... Get your max amount of Doe Tags, and USE THEM! Over 9,000 still available!


How do you buy more tags after the mail in rounds are over?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

You can go to the courthouse and purchase more doe tags.


----------



## nicko

Saw this bullseye on my left bicep today.....and my neck has been sore as hell the last week +. Muther &[email protected]%£€¥!!!!!


----------



## Suncrest08

DAMN!!! Get the meds ASAP you’ll be straight!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Saw this bullseye on my left bicep today.....and my neck has been sore as hell the last week +. Muther &[email protected]%£€¥!!!!!


Oh that sucks. Hope treatment goes well!!


----------



## Spency

Good luck Nicko, at least you noticed it quickly! 

I started feeling terrible early 2018 and took them 6 months to figure out what it was. Never had a bullseye or anything that I noticed. My first 3 week round of antibiotics didnt work. The 2nd round lasted for a month early this year and seemed to do the trick for the headaches, joint pain, and being dead tired.

My ears never stop ringing, have high blood pressure, and my sinuses are absolutely terrible now. None of these were ever an issue prior to having Lymes....coincidence or not, dont know.


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> Saw this bullseye on my left bicep today.....and my neck has been sore as hell the last week +. Muther &[email protected]%£€¥!!!!!


I have been lucky so far but my hunting partner has tested positive twice. He started the meds early enough that he never showed any symptoms. Good Luck! Get on the meds. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Saw this bullseye on my left bicep today.....and my neck has been sore as hell the last week +. Muther &[email protected]%£€¥!!!!!


That stinks man, you remember getting bit there? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> That stinks man, you remember getting bit there?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Not at all. We were up in Potter doing treestand work labor day weekend. My guess is it happened then. 

When you spend as much time in the woods as we do, seeing a tick crawling on you is par for the course. Flick it off and move along and it happens enough that you forget about them. Never hads any attached to this arm either.


----------



## dougell

I have a customer of mine who's an accupuncturist.He developed a treatment for lymes disease using elcetricity that he claims is close to a 100% effective for completely curing it.I can't personally vouch for it but I know several people who he's treated and they all claim it worked.He has three offices and he's jam packed all the time,many people from out of state.He also treats allergies that he claims is 95% effective.I had my doubts but took my daughter to see him.She had some food allergies that would land her in the ER and the day after I had him treat her,she was able to eat everything.


----------



## vonfoust

Man that sucks Nicko. Hoping it turns out well.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Man that sucks Nicko. Hoping it turns out well.


Thanks. Heading to the doctor tonight. I think I caught it early as I can't tell if my the aches and pains I have are from this or are just part of my everyday aches and pains.


----------



## Billy H

Spency said:


> My ears never stop ringing, have high blood pressure, and my sinuses are absolutely terrible now. None of these were ever an issue prior to having Lymes....coincidence or not, dont know.


I have been through the treatments twice now in the last 20 years. My ears also ring 24/7. Tinnitus I suppose but I also suspect lyme has something to do with it. Coworker has the same since being diagnosed.


----------



## PAKraig

nicko said:


> Thanks. Heading to the doctor tonight. I think I caught it early as I can't tell if my the aches and pains I have are from this or are just part of my everyday aches and pains.


I'll be 41 in a few days, and I'm dead tired almost every day, but I don't eat as well as I should and with 1 year old and a 5 year old running around, don't have time to exercise like I should either. Every day it hurts to get out of bed and I just assumed I was just getting old. Never found a tick attached to me, but now I'm really starting to wonder.....

Ringing ears? Never knew that was from lyme.....


----------



## Red Eye 81

PAKraig said:


> I'll be 41 in a few days, and I'm dead tired almost every day, but I don't eat as well as I should and with 1 year old and a 5 year old running around, don't have time to exercise like I should either. Every day it hurts to get out of bed and I just assumed I was just getting old. Never found a tick attached to me, but now I'm really starting to wonder.....
> 
> Ringing ears? Never knew that was from lyme.....


Ringing ears can be one of the things you can experience from lyme, but you can have ringing ears from alot of things not related to lyme. My ears ring always especially my left.


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> I have a customer of mine who's an accupuncturist.He developed a treatment for lymes disease using elcetricity that he claims is close to a 100% effective for completely curing it.I can't personally vouch for it but I know several people who he's treated and they all claim it worked.He has three offices and he's jam packed all the time,many people from out of state.He also treats allergies that he claims is 95% effective.I had my doubts but took my daughter to see him.She had some food allergies that would land her in the ER and the day after I had him treat her,she was able to eat everything.


Is that the guy on Beaver Drive? Bill something???


----------



## archer58 in pa

nicko said:


> Saw this bullseye on my left bicep today.....and my neck has been sore as hell the last week +. Muther &[email protected]%£€¥!!!!!


Geez Nick, that sucks.
I remember a doctor on the tube several years ago that made the statement if you got anti's within 3 or 4 weeks it should kill the bacteria.
Time is important. Get some drugs bro.


----------



## dougell

archer58 in pa said:


> Is that the guy on Beaver Drive? Bill something???


Bill Cebulskie but he's across from the main st Mall,next to Henninger dental.


----------



## dougell

archer58 in pa said:


> Geez Nick, that sucks.
> I remember a doctor on the tube several years ago that made the statement if you got anti's within 3 or 4 weeks it should kill the bacteria.
> Time is important. Get some drugs bro.


Gene,we're talking about lymes disease here,not gonorrhea.


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> Gene,we're talking about lymes disease here,not gonorrhea.


You're not right.


----------



## nicko

archer58 in pa said:


> You're not right.


 I hope he is. If I go to the doctor tonight and find out I have gonorrhea, I’m gonna have some explaining to do when I get home.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> I hope he is. If I go to the doctor tonight and find out I have gonorrhea, I’m gonna have some explaining to do when I get home.


Well, your wife might have to explain...


----------



## nicko

Great news… No gonorrhea. 


As for the suspected lyme, Doxycycline antibiotic for 21 days and then follow up with a blood test in six weeks.


----------



## Mr. October

A quick search of the thread doesn't show anyone posted this yet . . . thoughts?

PGC plan to handle CWD

I think the issue will be two-fold. Hunters will be loathe to shoot young buck based on horn-porn brainwashing and the "let him go theory". Secondly will be land access. If CWD is found in suburban or urban counties, for every acre you can hunt there are 5-10 you can't, many of these some form of municipal properties. Anti-hunting landowners are going to say "Disease is how it's supposed to work. Stay off my property!".


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> nobody wants too walk 2 miles in,,,..I was nice too share my scouting and share my spot.. too give some other hunter a chance... I dont like being around drinkers or smokers....good luck too all..Some big deer on top of Mountain,just takes work and good game plan..


Last call,stands this weekend,,,,Nick hope you feel better:thumbs_up


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> A quick search of the thread doesn't show anyone posted this yet . . . thoughts?
> 
> PGC plan to handle CWD
> 
> I think the issue will be two-fold. Hunters will be loathe to shoot young buck based on horn-porn brainwashing and the "let him go theory". Secondly will be land access. If CWD is found in suburban or urban counties, for every acre you can hunt there are 5-10 you can't, many of these some form of municipal properties. Anti-hunting landowners are going to say "Disease is how it's supposed to work. Stay off my property!".


I haven't seen anything in my area that restrictions are being lifted and we are now in a CWD area. I'm all for it in hopes of long term gain.


----------



## Mathias

Little 3C update for those that venture up that way.
Took a ride yesterday evening at 6, just meandering around the dirt roads, stayed pretty close to home.
Til dark I saw no less than 150 deer. Quite a few decent bucks. One 140”+ 8 that was too far for a pic. 
Field below my place had 35-40 deer in it alone.
Lots of turkeys and a beautiful Bobcat that walked out in front of my truck.
Great evening for a ride.
Pulled 2 cards early morning and proceeded to lose them while on the tractor


----------



## tam9492

Last night just felt 'deery'.


----------



## Red Eye 81

This morning I had 44 degrees. Man, I am so ready to be out there....


----------



## 138104

Red Eye 81 said:


> This morning I had 44 degrees. Man, I am so ready to be out there....


I hear you! 41 at my house. Too bad opening day will probably be 70...lol!


----------



## Mathias

Strange 40 here in 5C. 42 in 3C.
83 tomorrow.


----------



## Matt Musto

Anyone else not able to hunt tomorrow because of youth sports and family obligations? I'm free Sunday....................................


----------



## 138104

Matt Musto said:


> Anyone else not able to hunt tomorrow because of youth sports and family obligations? I'm free Sunday....................................


Season's not open in my area until 10/5, so consider yourself lucky. Why don't they change sports and other family obligations to Sunday when hunting is closed? See, it works both ways.


----------



## Matt Musto

Perry24 said:


> Season's not open in my area until 10/5, so consider yourself lucky. Why don't they change sports and other family obligations to Sunday when hunting is closed? See, it works both ways.


Yeah, you're as lucky as I am, you can make the drive to a Special Regs area and hunt tomorrow. Works both ways


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> Anyone else not able to hunt tomorrow because of youth sports and family obligations? I'm free Sunday....................................


The expanded sunday hunting bill stalled in the house. It is only 3 sundays but would be a start. Not dead yet , but close. 

https://www.gohunt.com/read/news/sunday-hunting-stalls-in-pennsylvania-house


----------



## adr1601

Perry24 said:


> Season's not open in my area until 10/5, so consider yourself lucky. Why don't they change sports and other family obligations to Sunday when hunting is closed? See, it works both ways.


Yeah really. I'd gladly give up any hope of Sun. hunting to have the season schedule of the special reg areas.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> The expanded sunday hunting bill stalled in the house. It is only 3 sundays but would be a start. Not dead yet , but close.
> 
> https://www.gohunt.com/read/news/sunday-hunting-stalls-in-pennsylvania-house


The bought-and-paid-for-by-the-Farm Bureau reps will never let this pass.


----------



## Bucket

Billy H said:


> The expanded sunday hunting bill stalled in the house. It is only 3 sundays but would be a start. Not dead yet , but close.
> 
> https://www.gohunt.com/read/news/sunday-hunting-stalls-in-pennsylvania-house


I thought this was a done deal? I've been waiting to hear what 3 Sundays...


----------



## Red Eye 81

adr1601 said:


> Yeah really. I'd gladly give up any hope of Sun. hunting to have the season schedule of the special reg areas.


Me too. Every year I complain about our bow season going out mid November....it should roll right up to gun season just like Ohio. They want these deer killed, so give me the extra time to do it when the rut is on.


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> I hear you! 41 at my house. Too bad opening day will probably be 70...lol!


For the special regs areas, opening day will be 50 degrees in the am for opening day followed by a 30 degree temp increase for the evening sit....blahhhhh


----------



## Mr. October

Matt Musto said:


> Anyone else not able to hunt tomorrow because of youth sports and family obligations? I'm free Sunday....................................


It’s going to be pretty summery tomorrow. I have no desire to be out there yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrobbfd

was quite disappointed to see about the Sunday hunting. i was looking forward to having that extra day.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> I thought this was a done deal? I've been waiting to hear what 3 Sundays...


Not even close to a done deal.It was a lousy bill anyway.We don't need the legislature sticking their fingers into seasons and bag limits.That's the PGC's job.Full regulatory authority needs transfered to them.


----------



## tam9492

dougell said:


> Not even close to a done deal.It was a lousy bill anyway.We don't need the legislature sticking their fingers into seasons and bag limits.That's the PGC's job.Full regulatory authority needs transfered to them.


Isn't that what this bill does? Or begins the process of doing?


----------



## dougell

Not at all.The bill designates two sunday that the legisltors picked and gives the PGC one sunday of their choosing.


----------



## tam9492

Hey, 1 out of 3 ain't bad!


----------



## jrobbfd

Was the original bill designed to give the power of seasons to the pgc?


----------



## nicko

tam9492 said:


> Hey, 1 out of 3 ain't bad!


 If I’m understanding it correctly, I don’t think it works that way that the PGC will still get to pick a day. I believe this is an all or nothing proposition… Three Sundays or zero Sundays. 

The fact that the legislature would have say on two of the Sundays that would be open just goes to show how much is wrong here. They should have zero say.


----------



## nicko

jrobbfd said:


> Was the original bill designed to give the power of seasons to the pgc?


 I believe the intent was simply to get the ball rolling on giving hunters the opportunity to hunt on Sundays. Long-term, maybe giving authority to the game commission is a goal but there’s so much to overcome in just getting the discussion started about Sunday hunting in general and having it considered. 

It’s a very weak step in the right direction but at least a discussion has been started.


----------



## nicko

Good luck and safe hunting to all heading out tomorrow for the early opener in the SRAs.


----------



## tam9492

nicko said:


> If I’m understanding it correctly, I don’t think it works that way that the PGC will still get to pick a day. I believe this is an all or nothing proposition… Three Sundays or zero Sundays.
> 
> The fact that the legislature would have say on two of the Sundays that would be open just goes to show how much is wrong here. They should have zero say.


I get it...I'm simply saying, tongue in cheek, that if it would pass, the PGC at least gets to pick one of the Sundays, rather than the legislature picking all three. I think this is the way that Sunday hunting in PA will have to start. If we can't get this bill passed, how will we ever get one passed that gives the full power to the PGC? I'm not saying it's right, but it is what we have to work with.


----------



## vonfoust

"His compromise" was 14 Sundays. "Their compromise" was 3 Sundays. "My compromise" is every Sunday and let the PGC decide. As private as I am it wouldn't surprise me if my name was in the news later on this season:wink:


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Not even close to a done deal.It was a lousy bill anyway.We don't need the legislature sticking their fingers into seasons and bag limits.That's the PGC's job.Full regulatory authority needs transfered to them.


I agree. It was a stupid bill. PA still needs to move out of the dark ages.


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> "His compromise" was 14 Sundays. "Their compromise" was 3 Sundays. "My compromise" is every Sunday and let the PGC decide. As private as I am it wouldn't surprise me if my name was in the news later on this season:wink:


If I owned a big chunk like a 1000 plus acre property I would take it to court. Your allowed to hunt certain animals on Sunday throughout the commonwealth but you can’t hunt deer. It’s my property I should be able to hunt deer on Sunday if I want. It makes no sense and is a double standard. Has to be some sort of precedent there. They either need to ban ALL Sunday hunting , that includes trapping, or open it up to hunt all animals. If all hunters seriously got together and filed some sort of class action it might do some good. Just another example of Pa political cronyism, and corruption. Total BS.


----------



## nicko

Doe and yearling 50 yards out and feeding away from my stand. First deer sighting of the season.


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to everyone getting out in special regulations areas today ! All the property I have permission to hunt in Pennsylvania is in 2A, so I'll have to wait another 2 weeks. Going to go check 2 cams and stands mid morning today, as another guy that hunts the 1 had 2 cams and a stand stolen from that property. Want to make sure my stuff is still there.


----------



## Billy H

Lucky she had a fawn with her. I was about to draw when the little one stepped out. Nice morning to be in a tree.


----------



## nicko

Doe and yearling came back......I was drawing back on the mother and the yearling started the suckle......I couldn’t do it.


----------



## Mathias

Good for you Nick.
Plenty of time to kill deer here in SRA’s.

I’m sure it’s a beautiful morning to be out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree....good for you!

I know for myself, long gone are the days where I measure success by how many I drop in a year. There were times when I thought that mattered, then I grew up[emoji12].

I WILL say this though. I had a very rewarding experience two years ago with a family whose only meat that they eat each year is venison that they get from the food pantry. It did put into perspective a little bit how we as hunters can not only help a complete stranger, and add a new dimension to our hobby. The Pennsylvania sharing the harvest program is pretty outstanding. If you find the right processor, all that you have to do is drop off a properly tagged a deer.

Good luck to everyone else out this morning.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Doe and yearling came back......I was drawing back on the mother and the yearling started the suckle......I couldn’t do it.


Nothing and I mean nothing worse than a fawn bawling at 20 yards while you gut the mother. Been there, done that, wont ever do it again. Does not leave you with a good feeling. Some guys it doesn't bother. I ain't one of them guys.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Me too, felt bad, my sons first deer ever was a lead doe in a small group of 6. He made a great shot with the .270, they all ran off and his dropped within site. While none came back bawling, when we opened her up she was full of milk. It added a little different dimension to the process than what he was prepared for...


----------



## HUNTerb89

TauntoHawk said:


> How do you buy more tags after the mail in rounds are over?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You can still send in for more tags until Oct. 7. Then if there are still available you can buy over the counter.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Doe and yearling came back......I was drawing back on the mother and the yearling started the suckle......I couldn’t do it.


Im assuming you mean fawn not yearlings. Yearlings get shot if it were me and I have doe tags. I've come to the conclusion it's better to shoot the younger ones anyway. It's better for the herd age structure.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Im assuming you mean fawn not yearlings. Yearlings get shot if it were me and I have doe tags. I've come to the conclusion it's better to shoot the younger ones anyway. It's better for the herd age structure.


No spots but it was pretty small.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> No spots but it was pretty small.


Nick release the arrow...They will be fine...Enjoy your hunt


----------



## nicko

Not casting judgment on anybody who decides to shoot either the mother or the yearling in that type of situation. I just wasn’t feeling it and preferred to let them walk. It’s a long season.


----------



## bucco921

Your tags, your time, fill em how you see fit. No judgments from me either way (well besides that crappy avatar logo lol)


----------



## vonfoust

bucco921 said:


> Your tags, your time, fill em how you see fit. No judgments from me either way (well besides that crappy avatar logo lol)


Glad you mentioned the logo first.


----------



## bucco921

vonfoust said:


> Glad you mentioned the logo first.


:darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

bucco921 said:


> your tags, your time, fill em how you see fit. No judgments from me either way (well besides that crappy avatar logo lol)


e - a - g - l - e - s.......eagles!!!!!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Im so disappointed in the Sunday bill thing, this was our chance to catch up to pretty much the entire country in a major category of hunter access (another weekend day).

Hope to get out Tuesday evening after it cools off from Monday. Any little temp drop in this early season really helps.

Might head to Ohio this coming weekend, for an Early season dry run then wait until November to go back my October is booked. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Poor SOB. what a mess. I believe this deer is pretty much blind. Wondering if he is even still alive. At our farm. I believe it to be some kind of fungus.


----------



## nicko

Oh Jesus. He needs to be put out of his misery.

Hunters are the least of a deers worries.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Poor SOB. what a mess. I believe this deer is pretty much blind. Wondering if he is even still alive. At our farm. I believe it to be some kind of fungus.
> View attachment 6936111


Aww. Poor guy. That’s miserable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Did some checking . It’s fibromatosis.


----------



## survivalistd

I hate to see that. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ouch


----------



## Spency

Found a set on SGL's when I was checking cameras today. No monsters pics...a 140 or so 8 pointer and a 130 10 point. Lots of up and coming 8 and 9 points.


----------



## Bigmike23

Went spotlighting last night walking the trails. Walked up on this guy public land 3d


----------



## TauntoHawk

Bigmike23 said:


> Went spotlighting last night walking the trails. Walked up on this guy public land 3d
> View attachment 6936323


Never heard of spotting on foot, I guess in big timber areas there's no fields to cruise. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Checked 2 cams in 2A yesterday. Excited about this buck. He is my #1 target.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s a good one for sure Ty


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful buck right there. Good luck !!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good bucks guys. Just need temps to cool down now.


----------



## Bigmike23

TauntoHawk said:


> Never heard of spotting on foot, I guess in big timber areas there's no fields to cruise.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 that's exactly right. I like to go out in that first hour of darkness. I've had great success years past that if you see them in that first hour, youre likely close to their bedding area so I know what bedding area to hunt. If you go out too late like 10-11, God knows how far that bucks traveled


----------



## davydtune

Pulled cams at camp this weekend and have a solid up and comer and lots of does and lil' guys. Did get some more bear pics though and it's helping to put 2 and 2 together if you will :wink:


----------



## Billy H

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6936441
> 
> 
> Checked 2 cams in 2A yesterday. Excited about this buck. He is my #1 target.


Solid buck right there. Good luck with him


----------



## davydtune

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6936441
> 
> 
> Checked 2 cams in 2A yesterday. Excited about this buck. He is my #1 target.


:tongue: Get him!


----------



## Chief11789

Went out Saturday evening for the last 2hrs, in the heat. Almost got down because of the skeeters. Acorns raining down, but no deer. Looking forward to cooler temps.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spent my time this weekend retreating my gear with Sawyers and making sure my thermacells are working [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mathias

Joe, not sure if your post was in jest, I’m thinking not. But is Sawyers scent free?


----------



## dougell

My son and I hit a 3D shoot yesterday.Two weeks before opening day and there was a grand total of 30 shooters.This place used to be packed that weekend and now it's dwindled to the point that they probably won't have any next year.It blows my mind how much hunting has changed since I started hunting in 1980.I actually think the hunting is much better today but to see it die is a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## Bucket

I got back into the 3D shoots this past year and had a hard time even finding shoots. We went every weekend from the beginning of April until World's in August. The closest shoot was an hour away. We used to have 2 or 3 to pick from within a half hour drive. Even the Triple Crown shoots are way down in numbers.


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> My son and I hit a 3D shoot yesterday.Two weeks before opening day and there was a grand total of 30 shooters.This place used to be packed that weekend and now it's dwindled to the point that they probably won't have any next year.It blows my mind how much hunting has changed since I started hunting in 1980.I actually think the hunting is much better today but to see it die is a hard pill to swallow.


Our sportsmans club just spent ton of money completely rebuilding everything for shooting bows. If not for all the targets that obviously look like they're for arrows you would think it was an area for shooting rifles. You have to stand between the benches to shoot a vertical bow. Just a sign of the times.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, not sure if your post was in jest, I’m thinking not. But is Sawyers scent free?


Yes, completely odorless once dried. Can’t say when I do get picked off it’s because of the Sawyers or not, but I don’t believe it has contributed to any white flag salutes while on stand.

Stuff is amazing...won’t go in the woods without it anymore.

I HATE TICKS!!!!


----------



## J_Burk

Sawyers is the real deal! I’ve been using it for several years and don’t believe it’s costing me any opportunities


----------



## KylePA

Got a few bugs worked out this morning for the first sit of the year. Ventured out the garage at 5:20 this morning it was pretty warm and foggy. Ended up having a decent buck pass my stand at 8 yards at 5:35 this morning. I could see the tines in the moonlight. I also had 5 or 6 deer mill around directly under me, and in all directions around my tree from 5:45-6:10 this morning. They ventured off to bed about 10 minutes too early this morning. I had a mom and two little ones show up then around 7am. The one little one was pretty big with a different color coat than the other. The smaller one still showed signs of spots on her hindquarters. Mom was limping a bit on her back leg and of course she never presented a shot. If she was going to give me a under 25 yard shot I probably would have taken it. The little tykes milled around and laid down all under 20 yards. They ventured off to a bedding area around 8 and it was already pretty warm and sticky. I ran into the first fresh rub of the year as well walking out. Nice morning to get the kinks out. I felt good about my scent control as I had deer under 20 yards in all directions this morning with not one spooking or appearing nervous.


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> Got a few bugs worked out this morning for the first sit of the year. Ventured out the garage at 5:20 this morning it was pretty warm and foggy. Ended up having a decent buck pass my stand at 8 yards at 5:35 this morning. I could see the tines in the moonlight. I also had 5 or 6 deer mill around directly under me, and in all directions around my tree from 5:45-6:10 this morning. They ventured off to bed about 10 minutes too early this morning. I had a mom and two little ones show up then around 7am. The one little one was pretty big with a different color coat than the other. The smaller one still showed signs of spots on her hindquarters. Mom was limping a bit on her back leg and of course she never presented a shot. If she was going to give me a under 25 yard shot I probably would have taken it. The little tykes milled around and laid down all under 20 yards. They ventured off to a bedding area around 8 and it was already pretty warm and sticky. I ran into the first fresh rub of the year as well walking out. Nice morning to get the kinks out. I felt good about my scent control as I had deer under 20 yards in all directions this morning with not one spooking or appearing nervous.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Barometer is 29.65, wind direction is wrong for my afternoon stand on public, and it’s too damn hot. Sounds like a perfect excuse to stay home and drink beer on the deck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Barometer is 29.65, wind direction is wrong for my afternoon stand on public, and it’s too damn hot. Sounds like a perfect excuse to stay home and drink beer on the deck.


I’ll be hanging at Anthony’s Coal Fired Pizza in Wilmington. We have a fundraiser for Leukemia Lymphoma Society today and the restaurant is donating 20% of all sales to LLS in honor of Camille.

Our team just might hit our $10k target.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I’ll be hanging at Anthony’s Coal Fired Pizza in Wilmington. We have a fundraiser for Leukemia Lymphoma Society today and the restaurant is donating 20% of all sales to LLS in honor of Camille.
> 
> Our team just might hit our $10k target.
> 
> Joe


 Good luck with Joe. Any information about how someone can contribute toward the cause?


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> My son and I hit a 3D shoot yesterday.Two weeks before opening day and there was a grand total of 30 shooters.This place used to be packed that weekend and now it's dwindled to the point that they probably won't have any next year.It blows my mind how much hunting has changed since I started hunting in 1980.I actually think the hunting is much better today but to see it die is a hard pill to swallow.


I'd blame the crossbow for the lack of participation.


----------



## dougell

I think that's a big factor.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> I’ll be hanging at Anthony’s Coal Fired Pizza in Wilmington. We have a fundraiser for Leukemia Lymphoma Society today and the restaurant is donating 20% of all sales to LLS in honor of Camille.
> 
> Our team just might hit our $10k target.
> 
> Joe


Joe,is that the one on 202? We go to the one in pike creek. If you have another event there, let me know. I would love to donate to that cause! Plus there pizza is real good!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Dave...yes 202 in Brandywine Market Square....20% full now, hoping to pack the tables.

If you’re in the area, we’re running another on THURSDAY (9/26) at Bonefish Grill in the Concord Mall...same deal 20% of all purchases donated to LLS in Camille’s honor.

Nick....As for a link to our page, clearing that with admin before sharing.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Spent my time this weekend retreating my gear with Sawyers and making sure my thermacells are working [emoji23][emoji23]


Thanks for the reminder Joe need to treat my stuff tomorrow before 8 forget 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Dave...yes 202 in Brandywine Market Square....20% full now, hoping to pack the tables.
> 
> If you’re in the area, we’re running another on THURSDAY (9/26) at Bonefish Grill in the Concord Mall...same deal 20% of all purchases donated to LLS in Camille’s honor.
> 
> Nick....As for a link to our page, clearing that with admin before sharing.


Feel free to send it to me via PM or text.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Barometer is 29.65, wind direction is wrong for my afternoon stand on public, and it’s too damn hot. Sounds like a perfect excuse to stay home and drink beer on the deck.


:thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Feel free to send it to me via PM or text.



For those interested - here a link to a post in the Sharing and Caring Forum 

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5745465&p=1110984591#post1110984591

Thanks in advance for just reading!!

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> e - a - g - l - e - s.......eagles!!!!!!!


Every.....freakin......year. I listen to my buddy, "Eagles this and Eagles that" Eagles are so good, blah blah blah. I now have picked up Agholor because apparently Jeffery, Jackson, Sanders and Ertz aren't enough stinking Eagles. 
(I'm in last place once AGAIN by the way.)


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Every.....freakin......year. I listen to my buddy, "Eagles this and Eagles that" Eagles are so good, blah blah blah. I now have picked up Agholor because apparently Jeffery, Jackson, Sanders and Ertz aren't enough stinking Eagles.
> *(I'm in last place once AGAIN by the way*.)


What a cooincidence....so are the Eagles.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> What a cooincidence....so are the Eagles.


And Steelers. Should be a barn burner of a MNF game this week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little better evening tonight...makes me wish I had a decent spot to slip off to for a few hours.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> What a cooincidence....so are the Eagles.


Overrated team, way overrated QB. They really do suck


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Overrated team, way overrated QB. They really do suck


 way overrated QB. yes Bill ,big time...:cheers:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Even more overrated coach...should be 3-0...plenty of chances to win each week, even with the absurd play calling...don’t have a receiver that can catch a ball....how about give it to your 3x 1000 yard rushing running back....how about NOT putting 11 in the shotgun on 87% of the snaps....how about getting hottest rusher from the pre-season on the field, you did loses two key pieces of the defensive line....

Glad we have a food challenge with our group every 1:00 game, gave us something more exciting to focus on...this week’s theme was bacon...consensus was my chicken, bacon, spinach panne Alfredo won the main dish....close running with the cinnamon bacon apple turn over dessert


----------



## 12-Ringer

Finishing left overs tonight


----------



## survivalistd

12-Ringer said:


> Finishing left overs tonight


Well now tell us about the meals. Looks good. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Even more overrated coach...should be 3-0...plenty of chances to win each week, even with the absurd play calling...don’t have a receiver that can catch a ball....how about give it to your 3x 1000 yard rushing running back....how about NOT putting 11 in the shotgun on 87% of the snaps....how about getting hottest rusher from the pre-season on the field, you did loses two key pieces of the defensive line....
> 
> Glad we have a food challenge with our group every 1:00 game, gave us something more exciting to focus on...this week’s theme was bacon...consensus was my chicken, bacon, spinach panne Alfredo won the main dish....close running with the cinnamon bacon apple turn over dessert


Don’t forget 102,600,000 Fletcher Cox getting beat every single play. LOL.


----------



## 12-Ringer

survivalistd said:


> Well now tell us about the meals. Looks good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well they way it works is pretty simple. We have a general group of about 6-8 families who rotate hosting 1:00 games -with an occasion 4:00 game thrown in (we’re a little toonold host for the Night games). The host reveals the secret ingredient Friday night and each family prepares entry(s) for the game with judging typically taking place at half-time. This weekend the theme was bacon. Entries included....
Chicken, Bacon Spinach Penne Alfredo
ATBs (jalapeños stuffed with a cheddar, cream cheese, chicken blend, wrapped in bacon)
Two different versions of pulled pork with bacon
Bacon, cheddar Mac n Cheese
Bacon, lettuce, and tomato on rye
Peanut butter, bacon brownies
Cinnamon apple bacon buns
Graham crackers wrapped in brown sugar glazed bacon
Bacon jalapeño chips (they were from Lays -disqualifies)
Bacon, onion pizza
Peanut butter, apple, bacon on honey wheat 
Chocolate covered bacon

Host handed out Lipitor and made cardiologist appointments for the guests.

We had 6 families at this event

It’s a great way to enjoy a game, especially when the game itself isn’t enjoyable.

Next will be 10/6...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Don’t forget 102,600,000 Fletcher Cox getting beat every single play. LOL.


He didn’t have a single stat this weekend....in fact, QB1 had more tackles than he did


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Overrated team, way overrated QB. They really do suck


I think Wentz is the main reason they had a chance to win those two games they lost. Their receivers however had other plans. If Agholor pulls in that pass against the Falcons, they likely start 2-0. If the receivers didn’t have hands of stone and clunked away 7 catchable balls (Goedert and Whiteside both flubbed TD passes), they are 3-0 despite the two turnovers and the 100 yard KO return for a TD. 

Did he miss some throws? Yeah, but he made way more and put the ball where it needed to be when it mattered the most. He’s the least of their worries. 

I do agree with the other part of your statement....right now, they do suck.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> I think Wentz is the main reason they had a chance to win those two games they lost. Their receivers however had other plans. If Agholor pulls in that pass against the Falcons, they likely start 2-0. If the receivers didn’t have hands of stone and clunked away 7 catchable balls (Goedert and Whiteside both flubbed TD passes), they are 3-0 despite the two turnovers and the 100 yard KO return for a TD.
> 
> Did he miss some throws? Yeah, but he made way more and put the ball where it needed to be when it mattered the most. He’s the least of their worries.
> 
> I do agree with the other part of your statement....right now, they do suck.


Nick Eagles are my Team,,but I miss Nick:mg:


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I think Wentz is the main reason they had a chance to win those two games they lost. Their receivers however had other plans. If Agholor pulls in that pass against the Falcons, they likely start 2-0. If the receivers didn’t have hands of stone and clunked away 7 catchable balls (Goedert and Whiteside both flubbed TD passes), they are 3-0 despite the two turnovers and the 100 yard KO return for a TD.
> 
> Did he miss some throws? Yeah, but he made way more and put the ball where it needed to be when it mattered the most. He’s the least of their worries.


I agree...no way 11 is something to examine as part of the problem...WAY to many others in line ahead of him....from my perspective, the coach is first in line


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> Nick Eagles are my Team,,but I miss Nick:mg:


So do the Jags (lol) poor guy throws a monster touchdown and goes on IR....he won’t be saving that team this year


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Well they way it works is pretty simple. We have a general group of about 6-8 families who rotate hosting 1:00 games -with an occasion 4:00 game thrown in (we’re a little toonold host for the Night games). The host reveals the secret ingredient Friday night and each family prepares entry(s) for the game with judging typically taking place at half-time. This weekend the theme was bacon. Entries included....
> Chicken, Bacon Spinach Penne Alfredo
> ATBs (jalapeños stuffed with a cheddar, cream cheese, chicken blend, wrapped in bacon)
> Two different versions of pulled pork with bacon
> Bacon, cheddar Mac n Cheese
> Bacon, lettuce, and tomato on rye
> Peanut butter, bacon brownies
> Cinnamon apple bacon buns
> Graham crackers wrapped in brown sugar glazed bacon
> Bacon jalapeño chips (they were from Lays -disqualifies)
> Bacon, onion pizza
> Peanut butter, apple, bacon on honey wheat
> Chocolate covered bacon
> 
> Host handed out Lipitor and made cardiologist appointments for the guests.
> 
> We had 6 families at this event
> 
> It’s a great way to enjoy a game, especially when the game itself isn’t enjoyable.
> 
> Next will be 10/6...
> 
> Joe


Holy moly ... sounds great!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> So do the Jags (lol) poor guy throws a monster touchdown and goes on IR....he won’t be saving that team this year


 He’ll be back but I wonder if Minshew mania won’t keep him on the sideline.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> He’ll be back but I wonder if Minshew mania won’t keep him on the sideline.


Not with the $$$ they paid him...he’ll be playing!


----------



## survivalistd

12-Ringer said:


> Well they way it works is pretty simple. We have a general group of about 6-8 families who rotate hosting 1:00 games -with an occasion 4:00 game thrown in (we’re a little toonold host for the Night games[emoji15]). The host reveals the secret ingredient Friday night and each family prepares entry(s) for the game with judging typically taking place at half-time. This weekend the theme was bacon. Entries included....
> Chicken, Bacon Spinach Penne Alfredo
> ATBs (jalapeños stuffed with a cheddar, cream cheese, chicken blend, wrapped in bacon)
> Two different versions of pulled pork with bacon
> Bacon, cheddar Mac n Cheese
> Bacon, lettuce, and tomato on rye
> Peanut butter, bacon brownies
> Cinnamon apple bacon buns
> Graham crackers wrapped in brown sugar glazed bacon
> Bacon jalapeño chips (they were from Lays -disqualifies)
> Bacon, onion pizza
> Peanut butter, apple, bacon on honey wheat
> Chocolate covered bacon
> 
> Host handed out Lipitor and made cardiologist appointments for the guests.
> 
> We had 6 families at this event
> 
> It’s a great way to enjoy a game, especially when the game itself isn’t enjoyable.
> 
> Next will be 10/6...
> 
> Joe


That is an absolutely cool idea to do. Homemade meals are by far the best. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Got a text from my brother at 6:50pm tonight that his oldest son, my 10 year old nephew got his first opportunity ever at a deer, with a bow. He just shot over her back. They are in Montgomery County, 5C. I think he is hooked. My brother took video with his cell phone, but it's very grainy and tough to tell exactly where my nephew's arrow went.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Always love to hear youngsters getting hooked...we need more of it.


----------



## KylePA

First one one the board here in 5c. Saw her for the first time last January. I have a number of trail camera pictures of her. Shot at 6:20 tonight entrance was high and pretty lousy blood trail with a Rage Hypodermic. She made it probably 125 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> First one one the board here in 5c. Saw her for the first time last January. I have a number of trail camera pictures of her. Shot at 6:20 tonight entrance was high and pretty lousy blood trail with a Rage Hypodermic. She made it probably 125 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is another picture they captures some of the unique characteristics and markings and trail camera pictures


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Overrated team, way overrated QB. They really do suck


Wentz gave me a glimmer of hope for liking the Eagles. Apparently he was just a flash in the pan. And yes, they do suck.

Found Sawyers yesterday, treating my early season gear this morning.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Kyle!


----------



## nicko

Congrats Kyle. Very cool deer. Any plans to have the hide tanned?


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Well they way it works is pretty simple. We have a general group of about 6-8 families who rotate hosting 1:00 games -with an occasion 4:00 game thrown in (we’re a little toonold host for the Night games[emoji15]). The host reveals the secret ingredient Friday night and each family prepares entry(s) for the game with judging typically taking place at half-time. This weekend the theme was bacon. Entries included....
> Chicken, Bacon Spinach Penne Alfredo
> ATBs (jalapeños stuffed with a cheddar, cream cheese, chicken blend, wrapped in bacon)
> Two different versions of pulled pork with bacon
> Bacon, cheddar Mac n Cheese
> Bacon, lettuce, and tomato on rye
> Peanut butter, bacon brownies
> Cinnamon apple bacon buns
> Graham crackers wrapped in brown sugar glazed bacon
> Bacon jalapeño chips (they were from Lays -disqualifies)
> Bacon, onion pizza
> Peanut butter, apple, bacon on honey wheat
> Chocolate covered bacon
> 
> Host handed out Lipitor and made cardiologist appointments for the guests.
> 
> We had 6 families at this event
> 
> It’s a great way to enjoy a game, especially when the game itself isn’t enjoyable.
> 
> Next will be 10/6...
> 
> Joe


Sounds like something that has to happen with Steelers games this year. One change, no secret ingredient, it's bacon every week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice buck on the shoulder of the 202 bypass...sad to see them go that way, easily in the 140's, maybe the 150's....he'll be gone or headless before I get done work.

Joe


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Congrats Kyle. Very cool deer. Any plans to have the hide tanned?


I have the hide in my freezer. I am probably going to get it tanned. Any recommendations where to take it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

KylePA said:


> I have the hide in my freezer. I am probably going to get it tanned. Any recommendations where to take it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kill a couple more so you can go old school and do a brain tan.


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> I have the hide in my freezer. I am probably going to get it tanned. Any recommendations where to take it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used "Mikes Still Life Taxidermy" the last time I had a mount done. I'm sure he could handle hide tanning. He was in Douglassville when I used him I believe he now has a shop in Spring City.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Kill a couple more so you can go old school and do a brain tan.


Thought that was frowned upon (or more) now with CWD?


----------



## dougell

Not unless your in a DMA.


----------



## Billy H

KylePA said:


> I have the hide in my freezer. I am probably going to get it tanned. Any recommendations where to take it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if he can do it these days,, but my old man tanned my hide a few times over the years.


----------



## 138104

billy h said:


> not sure if he can do it these days,, but my old man tanned my hide a few times over the years.


lol!


----------



## PAbigbear

Pretty nice Potter County 7x7. He's much nicer than the picture makes him look.


----------



## dougell

My buddy thumped this one on the way to work yesterday.


----------



## Red Eye 81

dougell said:


> My buddy thumped this one on the way to work yesterday.
> View attachment 6938943


That's a really big THUMP! I am guessing the GC comes and picks those big boys up?


----------



## dougell

They do because there's a big waiting list for road killed elk.If you kill it,you can keep it though.I'm an insurance agent and I'll have someone hit one about every other year.Every single time the people kept it and I usually try to mooch some back strap.


----------



## survivalistd

PAbigbear said:


> Pretty nice Potter County 7x7. He's much nicer than the picture makes him look.
> View attachment 6938913


Beautiful

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Sure is hard for a turkey addict to focus on archery season when I had a bird gobbling behind me at 8 this morning. Mouth yelped him up on the ridge with me for just a quick glance.

Hunted last night and this morning with just a fawn in range and a few glimmers of does through the trees. Have a nice one I'm after but our schedules haven't fallen into alignment yet or any of his friends either. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> My buddy thumped this one on the way to work yesterday.
> View attachment 6938943


Can't imagine his ride is in too good of shape after hitting that. Looks like a nice bull.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Today's rain is a welcome gift...been picking potatoes at the farm for over a week now, yesterday morning i walked over to my thermos for a drink and knelt down. When i went to stand up i felt a painful 'twinge' in my back...still don't know how i made it through the rest of the day. Saw a decent 6pt early in the morning but the last 2 hours of the day i was in pure agony.


----------



## nicko

The rain yesterday thankfully brought in some cooler temps and the wind direction for this afternoon is looking good for my first sit on public land. Good luck to anybody getting out.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> The rain yesterday thankfully brought in some cooler temps and the wind direction for this afternoon is looking good for my first sit on public land. Good luck to anybody getting out.


Just got clothes (yes I still hunt in clothes even though I know it's much more fashionable to hunt in 'gear' ) washed and hung out last night. There is no way I'd ever be ready for the SRA's. Especially with an 18 yo standing there telling you he lost his pants from last year??!!


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Just got clothes (yes I still hunt in clothes even though I know it's much more fashionable to hunt in 'gear' ) washed and hung out last night. There is no way I'd ever be ready for the SRA's. *Especially with an 18 yo standing there telling you he lost his pants from last year??!!*


Hopefully he wasn't wearing them at the time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My son has a lost anything, he just can’t fit into anything from last year. Thank God for the classifieds. We should put something together like a PA youth swap, exchange, classified section just for us. He has a pair of chest waiters that I think he’s worn twice, that are now likely two sizes too small for his feet. I need a third job


----------



## dougell

My son needed all new everything this year.I just found a 2018 sitka fanatic for $299 today.Last one they had.


----------



## vonfoust

Gone through the not fitting thing too. He is 6'5", there were times I had to buy new boots in the middle of the season. 

We do change clothes most of the time at the hunting spot, my guess is they were on the back of his car when he drove away the last evening. Glad it wasn't the bow. Just have this mental image of him driving home in his underwear......wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Just have this mental image of him driving home in his underwear......wouldn't put it past him.


LOL...And I thought I was the only father that had thoughts like that of their son


----------



## nicko

Reporting for 2nd shift.


----------



## tam9492

nicko said:


> Reporting for 2nd shift.


Hope it's cooler there than it is in Centre...


----------



## nicko

tam9492 said:


> Hope it's cooler there than it is in Centre...


72 with a light breeze. Very comfortable.


----------



## nicko

5 point cams in and bedded down 50 yards away in full sight. Gonna be hard getting down.


----------



## tam9492

Shoot him and then get down. Easy!


----------



## 138104

Choot 'em, nicko!!


----------



## nicko

Buck got up and came in ....20 yards broadside. Just fun to watch.


----------



## Billy H

Perched in 5C. for a couple hour sit. Not expecting much, with the thick growth this summer visibility is minimal.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Billy!


----------



## Mathias

Parched in 5C too, we need some rain!

Good luck to y’all out today. I may try my first sit Monday morning.


----------



## nicko

All quiet on public.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad to see you guys out...good luck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like rain heading in towards the end of the week


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> All quiet on public.


Nick, is that 234?


----------



## davydtune

Good luck to those out! I'm stuck waiting till next weekend so I'm sitting here finally going through the pics a little more thoroughly from my cams I just pulled last weekend. Have some solid up and comers and da bears  Here's a few off the one camera  I have a bunch of pics of that big ol'doe and she has no little ones at all so she will be my doe target down at camp :wink:


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, is that 234?


Yep. Fields are really thick. I can typically walk the edges and try some spot and stalk but not this year. The walkable areas are all waist high or taller. Small game hunters are going to have their work cut out for them when the PGC drops birds.


----------



## Tuna11

Hey gents, meandered my way over here from hpa. I’m glad PA is representing. Out one evening so far, and eager to ramp things up for the season. Anyone have any big buck down pics to share from your buddies or other Pa bow kills?


----------



## Aspade17

Hey guys little late to this year's party but here are a few that I've gotten on camera this year









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jac48

Shot a doe today in 2b. First deer with my Triax, looking forward to cooler weather for sure. Was really sweating dragging her out.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Congrats! Nice shot too!


----------



## nicko

Congrats jac! 

Rage head?


----------



## jac48

Tahnsk and yeah, rage hypodermic. Used them last year and loved them. Sticking with them again this year.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Good on the doe.


----------



## full moon64

jac48 said:


> Shot a doe today in 2b. First deer with my Triax, looking forward to cooler weather for sure. Was really sweating dragging her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


nice congrats,,,Triax is so sweet....quiet...


----------



## jac48

Thanks!! I've bounced around the last few years with a number of bows and the Triax is the quietest and just dead after the shot. I love the ATA, took a little getting used to at first. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Has anyone dealt with Larke Lab Kennels near Altoona? If so, what are yoirvthoughts on them? Thinking about putting a deposit down on an English lab with them.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats on the doe.*

Can't archery hunt here yet so i went fishing in the river yesterday instead. 58 smallmouth and a monster chub made for a pretty good day. Caught 8 walleye on an excursion a while back but not a one since.


----------



## Aspade17

Not sure if it's already been brought up, but stopped at gander outdoors yesterday and they had storewide 50% off. Picked up some Trophy Taker Smackdown pros for $60 and a St Croix rod for $50. May be worth checking out if you guys have one close. Most was picked over but there are deals to be had. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> *Congrats on the doe.*
> 
> Can't archery hunt here yet so i went fishing in the river yesterday instead. 58 smallmouth and a monster chub made for a pretty good day. Caught 8 walleye on an excursion a while back but not a one since.


That’s a great day. With those numbers I’ll assume the susky?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> That’s a great day. With those numbers I’ll assume the susky?


good guess on the susky. I was out fishing/wading last sunday on my day off and must have seen atleast a dozen boats, a tournament in progress it seemed. Didn't see them catching much of anything and at one point I heard 1 boat yell to another asking where all the bass were. I even had one boat ask me if i had anything they could put in there live well. They likely would have been happy to have the 3 pounder i had caught earlier but i had long since released it, lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seems a few a getting charged up.....


----------



## adr1601

Hopefully the temps drop soon. I've never seen one hide under the leaves like this. 
View attachment 6942623


----------



## Straw

Adr where are you finding all the snakes because I don't want to be anywhere near that


----------



## adr1601

Straw said:


> Adr where are you finding all the snakes because I don't want to be anywhere near that


Don't go north of I80 and you'll be fine.


----------



## survivalistd

adr1601 said:


> Hopefully the temps drop soon. I've never seen one hide under the leaves like this.
> View attachment 6942623


Wow... big head right there

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Straw

That's where I'm at. Elk county


----------



## Chief11789

Can someone please tell Mother Nature that summer is over! It’s going to be pushing 90 degrees Wednesday. Looks like it’s going to cool off after that thankfully.


----------



## scourson22

Looks like this weekend should be much better as the rest of the state is getting started!


----------



## Suncrest08

Chief11789 said:


> Can someone please tell Mother Nature that summer is over! It’s going to be pushing 90 degrees Wednesday. Looks like it’s going to cool off after that thankfully.


I can’t tell my wife anything, no way I can tell Mother Nature !


----------



## nicko

Good afternoon sit on public land today. About 6:30, I had a doe and yearling pass within 20 yards. I could have gotten a shot off at the mother but again, I didn’t want to leave the little one to fend for itself. I’m getting soft. 10 minutes later, spike came down the same path and pass within 15 yards. 

I know this is really not much to write home about but considering these public lands got hit hard by EHD last season and I never saw one deer, this is a good sign.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saw 35 tonight including a bruiser 10, new public spot. Located a secluded grove of white oaks with mature cherry on the northern border and handful of beechnut on the south western edge. It was a 1.75 miles from the car, but seems like the place to be...pinned some other trees on the way out that were closer to the action area...won’t be back in there until next week. 

Joe


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Good afternoon sit on public land today. About 6:30, I had a doe and yearling pass within 20 yards. I could have gotten a shot off at the mother but again, I didn’t want to leave the little one to fend for itself. I’m getting soft. 10 minutes later, spike came down the same path and pass within 15 yards.
> 
> I know this is really not much to write home about but considering these public lands got hit hard by EHD last season and I never saw one deer, this is a good sign.


If I wanted a doe for meat I wouldn’t hesitate to shoot a doe cruising with a yearling. Might even consider taking the yearling. Some of them get to a good size for meat over the course of a year


----------



## rogersb

nicko said:


> Good afternoon sit on public land today. About 6:30, I had a doe and yearling pass within 20 yards. I could have gotten a shot off at the mother but again, I didn’t want to leave the little one to fend for itself. I’m getting soft. 10 minutes later, spike came down the same path and pass within 15 yards.
> 
> I know this is really not much to write home about but considering these public lands got hit hard by EHD last season and I never saw one deer, this is a good sign.


Glad to hear you are seeing deer this year! I remember reading your posts last year and I know it can be rough to keep up the grind.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> If I wanted a doe for meat I wouldn’t hesitate to shoot a doe cruising with a yearling. Might even consider taking the yearling. Some of them get to a good size for meat over the course of a year


It’s gonna get to a point where I get tired of giving free passes and looking at an empty freezer. I have shot a couple young deer in the past and they are very good eating.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Saw 35 tonight including a bruiser 10, new public spot. Located a secluded grove of white oaks with mature cherry on the northern border and handful of beechnut on the south western edge. It was a 1.75 miles from the car, but seems like the place to be...pinned some other trees on the way out that were closer to the action area...won’t be back in there until next week.
> 
> Joe


Sounds like a winner Joe. Good luck with it. Out of curiosity, what is your plan to get a deer out if you drop one that far in? Is it flat enough that you can use a deer cart?


----------



## nicko

rogersb said:


> Glad to hear you are seeing deer this year! I remember reading your posts last year and I know it can be rough to keep up the grind.



After last season, just seeing deer makes it a successful hunt. Feeling better about my chances on on public this year. Last year was like hunting in a morgue.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Sounds like a winner Joe. Good luck with it. Out of curiosity, what is your plan to get a deer out if you drop one that far in? Is it flat enough that you can use a deer cart?


Yes and NO...wouldn’t be that far of a walk if I could get permission from the private landowner...that hasn’t panned out yet, so I am taking the long way around. He had 45 acres of soy beans about 1/4 mile from the location I found. Cutting across the field, would be GREAT! The long way would be tough for the cart...as I have to cross two steep creek banks. I won’t shoot a doe back there...if I am likely enough to drop the 10 that I saw tonight, I’d have plenty of help to get him out...only then, the spot would be toast. I’ll likely take a doe on the edge of the beans...shouldn’t be too much of a trip from there...providing everything goes as planned (we all know how that works out)


----------



## perryhunter4

Anyone else seeing a lot of deer hit in their areas? I have seen an unusually high ant hit along roads just in the past 5 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Anyone else seeing a lot of deer hit in their areas? I have seen an unusually high ant hit along roads just in the past 5 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


11/15 from Liverpool to I81 had a few, but nothing unusual. Where are seeing them?


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> 11/15 from Liverpool to I81 had a few, but nothing unusual. Where are seeing them?


Between Duncannon and Marysville I have seen 8 different deer dead since Thursday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Boy did I smoke a monster last night!!!!!!!!!! :jam: I get down and just start to get the tag on him and my damn alarm woke me up :angry: Saturday sure can not get here soon enough!


----------



## nicko

Love it when the counter flips to October… The Feeling in the air just changes.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Love it when the counter flips to October… The Feeling in the air just changes.


Wait until tomorrow :mg:


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Wait until tomorrow :mg:


I prefer to wait till Friday....took a half day to hunt the evening and the following morning. Hopefully the spot I picked looks good so I can leave my stand up over night. No Saturday evening sit because taking my wife to a concert for her birthday gift.


----------



## Mathias

I was joking, 90 tomorrow!
Friday looks good as does Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Between Duncannon and Marysville I have seen 8 different deer dead since Thursday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, they do a good job cleaning them up quickly. That does seem odd for this time of year, but farmers are harvesting, so maybe pushing them out of the fields.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Yes and NO...wouldn’t be that far of a walk if I could get permission from the private landowner...that hasn’t panned out yet, so I am taking the long way around. He had 45 acres of soy beans about 1/4 mile from the location I found. Cutting across the field, would be GREAT! The long way would be tough for the cart...as I have to cross two steep creek banks. I won’t shoot a doe back there...if I am likely enough to drop the 10 that I saw tonight, I’d have plenty of help to get him out...only then, the spot would be toast. I’ll likely take a doe on the edge of the beans...shouldn’t be too much of a trip from there...providing everything goes as planned (we all know how that works out)


This isn't meant as a jab but I've never understood why hunters in Pa feel the need to drag deer over a mile.If I have to drag a deer over dry ground for more than 100 yards,I quarter them with the hide on and pack them out.It literally takes less than 15 minutes and it's just that much less work when you get home.You can literally quarter one in the time it takes to gut one.I live pretty close to the elk range and almost every year I get contacted prior to the season to see if I'll haul out elk with my horses.I've told every person I'd do it pro bono but they have to be quartered and packed out.I'm not dragging an elk out with my friggun horses.For whatever reason,every single person wants them drug out whole.I just don't get it.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Heading to camp thursday after work.do some scouting friday hang a stand,hunt saturday morning pull out about 11:00 to watch Junior play footaball saturday afternoon in washington county


----------



## 881551

Mathias said:


> I was joking, 90 tomorrow!
> Friday looks good as does Saturday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.

I just hope your not an eagles fan!

The temps we are having only thing an eagles fan is good for us cooling off!


----------



## scPAbowhunter

If you buy into the weather keys that Mark Drury preaches, Saturday looks almost perfect and even he and his brother would say it's worth going out for a morning hunt even though it's in early October. You have a front passing through Thursday which drastically drops the temps. The pressure is on the rise. Friday will be breezy which is typical after a front as you have the low pressure exiting and high pressure coming in. Saturday will have less wind and you'll also notice that the wind direction changes from a W/NW to a N to a more NE/E wind which is another weather factor that Mark like. All of those together would probably lead him to say it's a good morning to hunt (in addition to the evening) for an early October date.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> This isn't meant as a jab but I've never understood why hunters in Pa feel the need to drag deer over a mile.If I have to drag a deer over dry ground for more than 100 yards,I quarter them with the hide on and pack them out.It literally takes less than 15 minutes and it's just that much less work when you get home.You can literally quarter one in the time it takes to gut one.I live pretty close to the elk range and almost every year I get contacted prior to the season to see if I'll haul out elk with my horses.I've told every person I'd do it pro bono but they have to be quartered and packed out.I'm not dragging an elk out with my friggun horses.For whatever reason,every single person wants them drug out whole.I just don't get it.


Don’t take it as a jab as much as another option to consider.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Don’t take it as a jab as much as another option to consider.
> 
> Joe


There's much better methods than the hair on one from Eichler that's been floating around. Doing it hair on is a hack IMO.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The furthest that i can recall ever having to drag a deer was about a 1/2 mile. Another was about a mile or so in but there were 3 of us hunting so we cut a pole, tied up the legs and hauled it out that way. It's never crossed my mind to quarter a deer at the time instead of dragging it out but for most of my kills i've had the luxury of a short drag to a spot where it could be driven up to with a quad or a truck and hauled out. I've even used a wheel barrow a few times.

This reminds of one of those off the grid type tv shows, the name eludes me, but a gentleman in his late 60's to 70's had shot quite a large doe. He tied her up like a backpack and hauled her out. I'd have to say i don't know if i could manage that at my age but it was damn impressive to see.


----------



## dougell

scPAbowhunter said:


> If you buy into the weather keys that Mark Drury preaches, Saturday looks almost perfect and even he and his brother would say it's worth going out for a morning hunt even though it's in early October. You have a front passing through Thursday which drastically drops the temps. The pressure is on the rise. Friday will be breezy which is typical after a front as you have the low pressure exiting and high pressure coming in. Saturday will have less wind and you'll also notice that the wind direction changes from a W/NW to a N to a more NE/E wind which is another weather factor that Mark like. All of those together would probably lead him to say it's a good morning to hunt (in addition to the evening) for an early October date.


I've read the Drury's drivel for years about deer movement and it's never jived with what I've experienced or what collared deer studies show.I always have and always will take morning in the early season over afternoon's,especially if it's warm.We have a major cold front coming in and that will have deer on their feet.Being in the right place at the right time is an entirely different story altogether.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> The furthest that i can recall ever having to drag a deer was about a 1/2 mile. Another was about a mile or so in but there were 3 of us hunting so we cut a pole, tied up the legs and hauled it out that way. It's never crossed my mind to quarter a deer at the time instead of dragging it out but for most of my kills i've had the luxury of a short drag to a spot where it could be driven up to with a quad or a truck and hauled out. I've even used a wheel barrow a few times.
> 
> This reminds of one of those off the grid type tv shows, the name eludes me, but a gentleman in his late 60's to 70's had shot quite a large doe. He tied her up like a backpack and hauled her out. I'd have to say i don't know if i could manage that at my age but it was damn impressive to see.


The first time I ever did it,I couldn't believe I wasn't doing it for years.I don't even have a pack frame.I have a couple drawstring type back packs that I picked up at walmart for like 30 bucks.I throw a one gallon zip lock bag in the pack for the back straps and two kitchen sized garbage bags for the quarters.I put two quarters in each bag with the meat side against each other.I'll drag a deer downhill or on level ground in the snow but no way am I dragging one across dry ground for a mile.Everything around here is a hill and almost every place I hunt is cris crossed with ravines.You either have to drag them in and out of ravines or take the long way around.No thanks.Last year we killed a bear 1.97 gps'd miles from the truck.I wanted to quarter it but the guys guys I was with insisted on dragging it.Bears stick to snow.They don't slide over the top like a deer does.Never again.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I've read the Drury's drivel for years about deer movement and it's never jived with what I've experienced or what collared deer studies show.I always have and always will take morning in the early season over afternoon's,especially if it's warm.We have a major cold front coming in and that will have deer on their feet.Being in the right place at the right time is an entirely different story altogether.


Come on Doug you know this Mark Druy that I am assuming is a TV or celebrity hunter knows whats best. Probably has his own "APP" for sale you can buy to increase your success. At your local wally world right next to bags of "come here deer" and the acorn cruncher. ,, Get with it man, your behind the times.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Come on Doug you know this Mark Druy that I am assuming is a TV or celebrity hunter knows whats best. Probably has his own "APP" for sale you can buy to increase your success. At your local wally world right next to bags of "come here deer" and the acorn cruncher. ,, Get with it man, your behind the times.


LOL....I guess you saw they changed their app ... no longer free. Buddies of mine often referenced it in the past...not sure what will happen now that there is a $20 a fee.

I do use Antler Insanity, primarily to keep stand locations squared away...I think I have over 100 stands in three states plotted out....and it's free! One of my favorites...will be looking more closely into OnX, only because of the property boundary options....anyone here OnX fans/haters??

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> LOL....I guess you saw they changed their app ... no longer free. Buddies of mine often referenced it in the past...not sure what will happen now that there is a $20 a fee.
> 
> I do use Antler Insanity, primarily to keep stand locations squared away...I think I have over 100 stands in three states plotted out....and it's free! One of my favorites...will be looking more closely into OnX, only because of the property boundary options....*anyone here OnX fans*/haters??
> 
> Joe


Love it. Look into GAIA too. I might use it but I have too many waypoints stuck on OnX and I know OnX already. I'm the least technically savvy person in the world and I can easily manage OnX. Funny story just to let you know how technically non-savvy I am. My cousin asked for me to drop a pin on my phone so he could see something. I have no idea how to do that so I pulled up OnX, dropped a waypoint on the computer, took a picture of it with my phone and sent it to him. His response? "No wonder your kids roll their eyes everytime you pull out the phone."


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Come on Doug you know this Mark Druy that I am assuming is a TV or celebrity hunter knows whats best. Probably has his own "APP" for sale you can buy to increase your success. At your local wally world right next to bags of "come here deer" and the acorn cruncher. ,, Get with it man, your behind the times.


I lost respect for them when they suckered me into buying their dead silence gobbler locator lol.They almost got me with their $300 fake scrape tree but I was too smart for that lol.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> LOL....I guess you saw they changed their app ... no longer free. Buddies of mine often referenced it in the past...not sure what will happen now that there is a $20 a fee.
> 
> I do use Antler Insanity, primarily to keep stand locations squared away...I think I have over 100 stands in three states plotted out....and it's free! One of my favorites...will be looking more closely into OnX, only because of the property boundary options....anyone here OnX fans/haters??
> 
> Joe


I hate technology.In fact,I'm anti-technology.I have a smart phone and the only app on it is a VIP access code to get into my e-mail at work.I can't wait I retire so I can live like the uni-bomber.


----------



## nicko

Not saying that Mark and Terry Drury are not knowledgeable as I’m sure they are. But they hunt on highly managed ground that is managed to produce big deer. They are likely not running dogs on it, riding ATVs, taking pleasure walks, Sharing it with other hunters, etc. they are hunting wild deer under about the most controlled circumstances you could have. Their experiences are not going to translate to joe-every-day hunters like us. 

I bought their buck growl grunt tube years back after watching them use it in their hunting videos. I am sure I scared every deer within earshot away using the thing in Pennsylvania.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Not saying that Mark and Terry Drury are not knowledgeable as I’m sure they are. But they hunt on highly managed ground that is managed to produce big deer. They are likely not running dogs on it, riding ATVs, taking pleasure walks, Sharing it with other hunters, etc. they are hunting wild deer under about the most controlled circumstances you could have. Their experiences are not going to translate to joe-every-day hunters like us.
> 
> I bought their buck growl grunt tube years back after watching them use it in their hunting videos. I am sure I scared every deer within earshot away using the thing in Pennsylvania.


Still remember hearing about rattling deer in, you know, in Texas. It was late 80's and there was a 5 pt just out of range and his path wasn't going to bring him close enough so I pulled out the antlers that I had and banged them together as best as I could guess needed to be done. That was the fastest I have ever seen a deer run away from me.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Still remember hearing about rattling deer in, you know, in Texas. It was late 80's and there was a 5 pt just out of range and his path wasn't going to bring him close enough so I pulled out the antlers that I had and banged them together as best as I could guess needed to be done. That was the fastest I have ever seen a deer run away from me.


Ha ha!! I’m sure most of us can say “been there done that”. You watch a hunting show and they show somebody slamming those antlers together like they’re trying to break a coconut open.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> LOL....I guess you saw they changed their app ... no longer free. Buddies of mine often referenced it in the past...not sure what will happen now that there is a $20 a fee.
> 
> I do use Antler Insanity, primarily to keep stand locations squared away...I think I have over 100 stands in three states plotted out....and it's free! One of my favorites...will be looking more closely into OnX, only because of the property boundary options....anyone here OnX fans/haters??
> 
> Joe


Nope didn't see his APP and honestly would not know the man if he sat down next to me, nor would I care. I avoid TV hunting celebrity's like the plague. Have not watched TV hunting for decades.


----------



## fap1800

It’s been a while since I posted. Yesterday was the first time I got to take my son out since returning from Alaska. To say he was excited was an understatement. I’m even happier that an hour and a half in a blind trumped Fortnite. We saw about a dozen does but nothing In range. Still a Big win! I think he might have the bug. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Doug next time you hit the water you need this.

https://youtu.be/n483xn81p5k


----------



## scPAbowhunter

Just to be clear, I'm not saying the Drury's theories are spot on or not, just pointing out that Saturday looks pretty ideal if that's something you buy into. I agree that what they see and experience is totally unique compared to 99% of the other hunters out there since they are hunting on a very large parcel of private ground in big whitetail country that is actively managed and not pressured by other hunters, vehicles, dogs, etc. i hunt when I can, whether that be morning or evenings. One of the places I hunt is a fairly small piece of private timber surrounded by actively farmed ag fields, although that may change as there is a plan for property owners to lease out their tillable ground to a power company so they can install solar panels to send the generate electricity to Philly. Definitely going to change the deer patterns and is really going to ruin the landscape but it's very rare anymore for farmer's children to want to take over the farm and if they can earn a $1k an acre and not have to farm, I guess I can't really blame them. Anyways, since there are other family members that hunt archery now, I have to share the property and there is a fair amount of activity on the property from the other hunters, the owner running his side by side on the trails through the timber and some fire wood cutting. I try to limit my hunting to the days that offer the best chance for deer movement and sightings. For the last few years, I don't really start hunting much till the end of October and I've found I have better luck in the evenings during the early season but that isn't going to be the case for everyone. Having 2 kids in sports in the fall also makes it hard to hunt much till the sports season ends. I'm just really looking forward to getting out Saturday and having some time to take my mind off of the day to day struggles. It's been a rough year for me and my family. My wife got a heart transplant on Easter Sunday so I've had a lot on my plate this year with taking care of everything. She's doing extremely well and things are slowly becoming more normal for the first time in almost 15 years. She's been cleared to even start light jogging which is something she hasn't been able to do for almost 15 years. Kind of puts everything into perspective. Fortunately she's recovered enough that I should be able to still hunt a fair amount this year so this year is going to be pretty special, even if I don't put some meat in the freezer.


----------



## dougell

Lol


----------



## nicko

scPAbowhunter said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not saying the Drury's theories are spot on or not, just pointing out that Saturday looks pretty ideal if that's something you buy into. I agree that what they see and experience is totally unique compared to 99% of the other hunters out there since they are hunting on a very large parcel of private ground in big whitetail country that is actively managed and not pressured by other hunters, vehicles, dogs, etc. i hunt when I can, whether that be morning or evenings. One of the places I hunt is a fairly small piece of private timber surrounded by actively farmed ag fields, although that may change as there is a plan for property owners to lease out their tillable ground to a power company so they can install solar panels to send the generate electricity to Philly. Definitely going to change the deer patterns and is really going to ruin the landscape but it's very rare anymore for farmer's children to want to take over the farm and if they can earn a $1k an acre and not have to farm, I guess I can't really blame them. Anyways, since there are other family members that hunt archery now, I have to share the property and there is a fair amount of activity on the property from the other hunters, the owner running his side by side on the trails through the timber and some fire wood cutting. I try to limit my hunting to the days that offer the best chance for deer movement and sightings. For the last few years, I don't really start hunting much till the end of October and I've found I have better luck in the evenings during the early season but that isn't going to be the case for everyone. Having 2 kids in sports in the fall also makes it hard to hunt much till the sports season ends. I'm just really looking forward to getting out Saturday and having some time to take my mind off of the day to day struggles. It's been a rough year for me and my family. My wife got a heart transplant on Easter Sunday so I've had a lot on my plate this year with taking care of everything. She's doing extremely well and things are slowly becoming more normal for the first time in almost 15 years. She's been cleared to even start light jogging which is something she hasn't been able to do for almost 15 years. Kind of puts everything into perspective. Fortunately she's recovered enough that I should be able to still hunt a fair amount this year so this year is going to be pretty special, even if I don't put some meat in the freezer.


 Good to hear your wife is doing well and steadily progressing. 

I used to read articles in Field & Stream magazine about deer hunting tactics and looking at their pictures accompanying the articles about where deer will bed on the hillside and wind direction and tactics to use blah blah blah. Seems my hunting experiences never mirrored what I read in magazines. When you spend enough time in the woods, you come to understand that hunting is not a one size fits all and the best experience to play upon is your own when planning a hunt. 

A drop in temperatures will definitely help with increased deer activity. And I have come to see that higher pressure systems generally result in more deer on their feet as well. I don’t understand the reasoning behind it but for whatever reason, low pressure even when it is not accompanied by a storm seems to keep deer hunkered down and less active.


----------



## dougell

scPAbowhunter said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not saying the Drury's theories are spot on or not, just pointing out that Saturday looks pretty ideal if that's something you buy into. I agree that what they see and experience is totally unique compared to 99% of the other hunters out there since they are hunting on a very large parcel of private ground in big whitetail country that is actively managed and not pressured by other hunters, vehicles, dogs, etc. i hunt when I can, whether that be morning or evenings. One of the places I hunt is a fairly small piece of private timber surrounded by actively farmed ag fields, although that may change as there is a plan for property owners to lease out their tillable ground to a power company so they can install solar panels to send the generate electricity to Philly. Definitely going to change the deer patterns and is really going to ruin the landscape but it's very rare anymore for farmer's children to want to take over the farm and if they can earn a $1k an acre and not have to farm, I guess I can't really blame them. Anyways, since there are other family members that hunt archery now, I have to share the property and there is a fair amount of activity on the property from the other hunters, the owner running his side by side on the trails through the timber and some fire wood cutting. I try to limit my hunting to the days that offer the best chance for deer movement and sightings. For the last few years, I don't really start hunting much till the end of October and I've found I have better luck in the evenings during the early season but that isn't going to be the case for everyone. Having 2 kids in sports in the fall also makes it hard to hunt much till the sports season ends. I'm just really looking forward to getting out Saturday and having some time to take my mind off of the day to day struggles. It's been a rough year for me and my family. My wife got a heart transplant on Easter Sunday so I've had a lot on my plate this year with taking care of everything. She's doing extremely well and things are slowly becoming more normal for the first time in almost 15 years. She's been cleared to even start light jogging which is something she hasn't been able to do for almost 15 years. Kind of puts everything into perspective. Fortunately she's recovered enough that I should be able to still hunt a fair amount this year so this year is going to be pretty special, even if I don't put some meat in the freezer.


Best wished for your wife and have a great season.


----------



## vonfoust

scPAbowhunter said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not saying the Drury's theories are spot on or not, just pointing out that Saturday looks pretty ideal if that's something you buy into. I agree that what they see and experience is totally unique compared to 99% of the other hunters out there since they are hunting on a very large parcel of private ground in big whitetail country that is actively managed and not pressured by other hunters, vehicles, dogs, etc. i hunt when I can, whether that be morning or evenings. One of the places I hunt is a fairly small piece of private timber surrounded by actively farmed ag fields, although that may change as there is a plan for property owners to lease out their tillable ground to a power company so they can install solar panels to send the generate electricity to Philly. Definitely going to change the deer patterns and is really going to ruin the landscape but it's very rare anymore for farmer's children to want to take over the farm and if they can earn a $1k an acre and not have to farm, I guess I can't really blame them. Anyways, since there are other family members that hunt archery now, I have to share the property and there is a fair amount of activity on the property from the other hunters, the owner running his side by side on the trails through the timber and some fire wood cutting. I try to limit my hunting to the days that offer the best chance for deer movement and sightings. For the last few years, I don't really start hunting much till the end of October and I've found I have better luck in the evenings during the early season but that isn't going to be the case for everyone. Having 2 kids in sports in the fall also makes it hard to hunt much till the sports season ends. I'm just really looking forward to getting out Saturday and having some time to take my mind off of the day to day struggles. It's been a rough year for me and my family. My wife got a heart transplant on Easter Sunday so I've had a lot on my plate this year with taking care of everything. She's doing extremely well and things are slowly becoming more normal for the first time in almost 15 years. She's been cleared to even start light jogging which is something she hasn't been able to do for almost 15 years. Kind of puts everything into perspective. Fortunately she's recovered enough that I should be able to still hunt a fair amount this year so this year is going to be pretty special, even if I don't put some meat in the freezer.


Glad to hear your wife is on the mend and welcome to the PA thread. Stick around, we aren't always so ornery. You might even be teh first one to make Doug and Billy agree on something :teeth:


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Glad to hear your wife is on the mend and welcome to the PA thread. Stick around, we aren't always so ornery. You might even be teh first one to make Doug and Billy agree on something :teeth:


Well they are already going fishing together and have their tackleboxes stocked up with the self-propelled bobbers.

Not hunting related but for an outdoor product that I thought looked goofy but ended up being surprisingly very effective was the banjo minnow. My wife got The banjo minnow pack for me as a joke for a birthday present and I took it out to a pond and was shocked at how good that soft plastic bait looked in the water and actually caught decent bass with it.


----------



## dougell

Me and Billy are fine.I actually think he kind of has a slight man crush on me now.Nothin wrong with that.


----------



## dougell

Nicko,try the banjo minnow with the pocket fisherman.It's a combo that can't be beat.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Me and Billy are fine.I actually think he kind of has a slight man crush on me now.Nothin wrong with that.


I thought it was the other way around , after all my avatar shows what a regular Adonis I am. :nyah:


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Nicko,try the banjo minnow with the pocket fisherman.It's a combo that can't be beat.


Think I saw Hank Parker using the pocket fisherman on one of his fishing shows as he sat on a pile of “c’mere deer” bags.


----------



## perryhunter4

Regardless whom knows who...Saturday is going to be a great day for many given the time of year and temp breaks. Overnight temps Friday night are phenomenal!
Btw...for anyone hunting for a long time....there’s no way you haven’t heard of the Drury’s or know their face. Impossible. It’s like a football fan saying they don’t know who Joe Montana is (well kind of....lol). Has nothing to do with liking them or not...that’s a different story. I get the turnoff to celebrity hunting though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> Btw...for anyone hunting for a long time....there’s no way you haven’t heard of the Drury’s or know their face. Impossible. It’s like a football fan saying they don’t know who Joe Montana is (well kind of....lol). Has nothing to do with liking them or not...that’s a different story. I get the turnoff to celebrity hunting though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL I guess hunting since 1972 isn’t long enough because I have no clue who druy is.


----------



## jrobbfd

thought this might be of some note to guys in pa. The altoona field and stream store was just purchased by sportsmans warehouse.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> LOL I guess hunting since 1972 isn’t long enough because I have no clue who druy is.


Mark Drury started out making turkeys calls and doing shows based primarily on that.He seemed to be a good,humble guy at the time and a good hunter.Over time,they got pretty big into deer and again,they had decent shows or about as decent as a hunting show can be in my opinion.Before long the sponsors started rolling in and to me it just became a huge infomercial filled with very irresponsible and misleading marketing.What they use is always the best until the next highest bidder comes along.I don't dislike them or have an issue with them taking advantage of our free market system to make money but many of their sales pitch's have caused me to lose respect.Just my take.To me it's always been about the journey and to them it's obviously about the money.I guess there's nothing wrong with that but I just have a different perspective on what hunting means to me.


----------



## nicko

I thought the Drurys made really good hunting videos in the past that were not overloaded with advertising. Now it seems almost every hunt they show takes place inside a box blind and over a food plot. It may be a comfortable way to hunt but makes for a very boring watch. 

I think most hunting shows not are just one big infomercial where some hunts are shown.


----------



## dougell

I made the mistake of watching it when they were having some sort of team competition.They scored the teams on video production and also the way they promoted the products.One team killed a big buck but the shooter wasn't wearing his scentblocker face mask so they took points away from him.It's all nothing but a promotion.


----------



## vonfoust

It's not just the Drury's. I can't listen to hunting stories for the most part anymore. Can't even talk about it with most people. Hunting stories even between friends has turned into constant name brand dropping.


----------



## fap1800

I get the need for sponsors and promoting/pitching them during a show. It's the over the top, slow motion pitch that nauseates me. Some hunter walking to his stand in slow motion with a close up of his Lacrosse boots slowly whisping the dew from knee high grass. Barf. There are few self produced shows on YT that have pretty good content. The Hunting Public is one that I watch. Yeah, they have sponsors, but they do a good job of explaining that they just don't partner with anyone. They have to believe in the product and if they don't, then they don't do a deal. That's something I can respect.


----------



## vonfoust

Got rid of Direct TV about a month and a half ago. Didn't have hardly any channels on there with hunting shows and I barely watched any for years. I've been searching some of the Prime videos and have realized recently how bad it really is. Unwatchable, wasn't missing anything.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> I get the need for sponsors and promoting/pitching them during a show. It's the over the top, slow motion pitch that nauseates me. Some hunter walking to his stand in slow motion with a close up of his Lacrosse boots slowly whisping the dew from knee high grass. Barf. There are few self produced shows on YT that have pretty good content. The Hunting Public is one that I watch. Yeah, they have sponsors, but they do a good job of explaining that they just don't partner with anyone. They have to believe in the product and if they don't, then they don't do a deal. That's something I can respect.


I really enjoy watching them load their trucks and fueling up.It really pumps me up though when they show a close-up of their speedometer.I flip through them when nothing else is on but I can't make it through an entire show.My GSP likes to watch them.She sprawls out above me on the top of the couch and won't take her eyes off the TV.Everytime someone shoots a deer she jumps off and about knocks the TV over lol.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Mark Drury started out making turkeys calls and doing shows based primarily on that.He seemed to be a good,humble guy at the time and a good hunter.Over time,they got pretty big into deer and again,they had decent shows or about as decent as a hunting show can be in my opinion.Before long the sponsors started rolling in and to me it just became a huge infomercial filled with very irresponsible and misleading marketing.What they use is always the best until the next highest bidder comes along.I don't dislike them or have an issue with them taking advantage of our free market system to make money but many of their sales pitch's have caused me to lose respect.Just my take.To me it's always been about the journey and to them it's obviously about the money.I guess there's nothing wrong with that but I just have a different perspective on what hunting means to me.


And that about sums it up why I dont know these TV guys. I tuned out hunting TV many, many, years ago. Im trying to think of one of the last ones I watched. Used to watch Curt Gowdy on the American sportsman. I saw one or two shows where supposed hunters were doing things and acting in a way that really turned me off and that was about enough for me. Not sure who the hunters were.


----------



## dougell

I don't know very many of them.Everytime one gets pinched for poaching,I never know who they are.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Had a chance to meet Mark a couple of times....great guy, passionate about his family and the outdoors...what you see on screen is not what I’ve seen when I met him. I wonder how many of us would cater a bit to the crowd if we were given the opportunity to make a living hunting, guiding, and showcasing those efforts. 

If you’ve been loyal to Elite, but Prime offers to sponsor you and get you a new rig of your choice every year with the only condition to talk it up....are you going to turn that down?


----------



## jordy1327

vonfoust said:


> Got rid of Direct TV about a month and a half ago. Didn't have hardly any channels on there with hunting shows and I barely watched any for years. I've been searching some of the Prime videos and have realized recently how bad it really is. Unwatchable, wasn't missing anything.


You should check out Fresh Tracks with Randy Newberg if you've got Amazon Prime. He's _much_ better than most of the guys out there. Solo Hunter isn't too bad, also on Prime. Meateater on Netflix is great, but at this point I feel like almost everyone has heard of that. The Meateater guys produce some excellent content on their youtube channel as well.


----------



## dougell

It's a free market system and they have every right to take advantage of it.I wouldn't sell my soul to make more money.I've been in the insurance business since I graduated from college.I worked as a sales manager for a several years before opening up my own agency.When I started,I didn't call one old customer to say I had something better to sell thing because I believed in what I sold them the first time.Just as an example.They went from promoting TC muzzleloaders to promoting Traditions.The quality between the two isn't even close.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Had a chance to meet Mark a couple of times....great guy, passionate about his family and the outdoors...what you see on screen is not what I’ve seen when I met him. I wonder how many of us would cater a bit to the crowd if we were given the opportunity to make a living hunting, guiding, and showcasing those efforts.
> 
> If you’ve been loyal to Elite, but Prime offers to sponsor you and get you a new rig of your choice every year with the only condition to talk it up....are you going to turn that down?


I get it, and good for them. I personally wouldn't ever try to make a living hunting. To me it's not about them per se but more about how everybody hunting now is emulating them. I can turn the TV off. When a friend starts "Drew back my ______ and let my ______arrow with the _______broadhead fly." I'm out. 
Might be why I'm leaning towards the dog world as I get older and grumpier. The older and shabbier your clothes look the more respect you have there :set1_thinking:


----------



## vonfoust

jordy1327 said:


> You should check out Fresh Tracks with Randy Newberg if you've got Amazon Prime. He's _much_ better than most of the guys out there. Solo Hunter isn't too bad, also on Prime. Meateater on Netflix is great, but at this point I feel like almost everyone has heard of that. The Meateater guys produce some excellent content on their youtube channel as well.


I've caught a few of each, not nearly as bad as whitetail hunting has become on TV. On the other hand, it really isn't feasible for me to hire a helicopter to hunt elk. It's time for the season to start and I can be done with TV for awhile again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> It's a free market system and they have every right to take advantage of it.I wouldn't sell my soul to make more money.I've been in the insurance business since I graduated from college.I worked as a sales manager for a several years before opening up my own agency.When I started,I didn't call one old customer to say I had something better to sell thing because I believed in what I sold them the first time.Just as an example.They went from promoting TC muzzleloaders to promoting Traditions.The quality between the two isn't even close.


Interesting...would you call if you believed something better existed for whatever reason (new product, changes to old product, changes in customer situation)...


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I get it, and good for them. I personally wouldn't ever try to make a living hunting. To me it's not about them per se but more about how everybody hunting now is emulating them. I can turn the TV off. When a friend starts "Drew back my ______ and let my ______arrow with the _______broadhead fly." I'm out.
> Might be why I'm leaning towards the dog world as I get older and grumpier. The older and shabbier your clothes look the more respect you have there :set1_thinking:



I'm there with you and not defending the presence they perpetuate, just saying, I don't think of Mark specifically as a pompous sell-out, pimping the gear that offers the best endorsement....There is a lot to the Drury family....anyone who heads west learns that quickly....turkey calls, to hotels, to farms, to hunting....in MANY aspects its the American Dream...who knew that roughly 40 years ago Bill Jordan and Jackie Bushman would begin the sensationalization of that Dream...heck I think there is more reality tv on these days then there are regular programs...I've always said the original reality tv were those original hunting programs.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Interesting...would you call if you believed something better existed for whatever reason (new product, changes to old product, changes in customer situation)...


Probably but I wouldn't sell them something inferior just to make money.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I'm there with you and not defending the presence they perpetuate, just saying, I don't think of Mark specifically as a pompous sell-out, pimping the gear that offers the best endorsement....There is a lot to the Drury family....anyone who heads west learns that quickly....turkey calls, to hotels, to farms, to hunting....in MANY aspects its the American Dream...who knew that roughly 40 years ago Bill Jordan and Jackie Bushman would begin the sensationalization of that Dream...heck I think there is more reality tv on these days then there are regular programs...I've always said the original reality tv were those original hunting programs.


I'm sure than Mark Drury is a super swell guy.I don't doubt that for a minute.However,they've turned hunting into a giant commercial.


----------



## 12-Ringer

93 Degrees on October 2 uhh!!!


----------



## vonfoust

Anyone used Black Ovis custom arrow building? If so, recommend?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes I’ve used them, no I would not recommend them.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Anyone used Black Ovis custom arrow building? If so, recommend?


 If there is any one area of archery to become self-sufficient, it is in arrow making. Obviously you need to buy the tools and equipment but once you do and start making your own arrows, you will never look back. 

I never had a problem with the arrows I got from my local shop but I got tired of having to go in with two or three arrows at a time to be reflecthed. I started off with arrow stripping and re-fletching equipment and gear. From there it was an arrow saw and once you have all the necessary equipment like a squaring tool, no need to pay anybody else.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Anyone used Black Ovis custom arrow building? If so, recommend?


Just go with Jerry at South Shore Archery Supply. A little pricey, but you won't find a better built arrow period. His lead time is long right now.


----------



## Spency

I agree, South Shore Archery has to be the best arrow builder out there. I've been doing my own and alot of others arrows for years, but occasionally order from them. Wanted to try something new so I ordered a dozen recently and they are perfect. Talked to Jerry a couple weeks ago and he seems like a super nice guy.


----------



## rogersb

scPAbowhunter said:


> If you buy into the weather keys that Mark Drury preaches, Saturday looks almost perfect and even he and his brother would say it's worth going out for a morning hunt even though it's in early October. You have a front passing through Thursday which drastically drops the temps. The pressure is on the rise. Friday will be breezy which is typical after a front as you have the low pressure exiting and high pressure coming in. Saturday will have less wind and you'll also notice that the wind direction changes from a W/NW to a N to a more NE/E wind which is another weather factor that Mark like. All of those together would probably lead him to say it's a good morning to hunt (in addition to the evening) for an early October date.


I don't necessarily have a good spot for an ESE wind for the morning, but I have a spot I like for the evening hunt. My plan for the morning is to go somewhere that might work, but will probably help stack deer into my evening hunt area


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck! Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## Buckdat

So, I've heard rumor of an absolute giant getting hit by a coal truck near Johnstown. Anybody have pics or info?


----------



## jpinkerton

I picked up a dozen Hunter XTs built by Goldtip this year using their customization tool. Very happy with the results and the price was actually pretty good. Even comes with practice tips. This obviously limits you to only Goldtips but they have several optiona for inserts and fletchings.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> If there is any one area of archery to become self-sufficient, it is in arrow making. Obviously you need to buy the tools and equipment but once you do and start making your own arrows, you will never look back.
> 
> I never had a problem with the arrows I got from my local shop but I got tired of having to go in with two or three arrows at a time to be reflecthed. I started off with arrow stripping and re-fletching equipment and gear. From there it was an arrow saw and once you have all the necessary equipment like a squaring tool, no need to pay anybody else.


I have a jig I can refletch. Been doing that since the aluminum days. It's the rest I don't feel like doing :embara: Might order a squaring tool and then just order cut shafts.


----------



## mastkvn

I got tired ordering arrows some were good and bad so bought a saw, fletching jig and never looked back it's easier than you think


----------



## davydtune

Yep I haven't shot an arrow I didn't fletch myself in like 25 years. It really is easy but does take a little time


----------



## Sight Window

Perry24 said:


> Just go with Jerry at South Shore Archery Supply. A little pricey, but you won't find a better built arrow period. His lead time is long right now.


This


----------



## vonfoust

I've done the arrow thing off and on for 30 years. This is an 'off' period :wink:


----------



## KylePA

Looking at the wind for Saturday morning it is showing a NE wind in the am changing to E/SE around lunch time. These east winds kill me for any potential spots upstate.


----------



## dougell

I'm good in the morning with an east wind but the spots I have the most confidence in aren't set up for an east wind in the afternoon.This is gonna take some re-evaluating.


----------



## PAKraig

Yeah, we're not supposed to have east winds until November!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I don't find most of the 'newer' tv deer hunting shows or videos to be all that entertaining. Pushing gear is one thing but they often hunt in pay to play area's whether they are preserves, ranches or what ever they want to call them. They are usually large tracts of land with managed deer, food plots for that purpose and limited or controlled hunting pressure. I'm not saying we don't have some nice bucks here in pa, we surely do...but comparing where most of us can likely hunt with one of 'those' areas is a vastly different experience.

I'd rather re-watch one of the old videos like 'bow hunting backyard backs' or 'bowhunting october whitetails 1 & 2'. Much more entertaining and relative to what i expect to encounter.

Haven't bought arrows in about 9 years and have made my own for 25+ years. I can remember going with my dad to 3d shoots starting when i was in my teens and then us returning after they were over to hunt for other peoples lost arrows. Found lots of undamaged arrows and/or usable parts to build others.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> I have a jig I can refletch. Been doing that since the aluminum days. It's the rest I don't feel like doing :embara: Might order a squaring tool and then just order cut shafts.


I bought this for cutting shafts a number of years ago. I know Harbor Freight sells a lot of junk, and honestly, this saw kinda is junk, but it's been cutting arrows for years. Struggles a bit with FMJs, but no issues with any carbons I've used. Build a simple arrow jig from wood and you're set. 

https://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-mini-bench-top-cut-off-saw-62136.html


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I bought this for cutting shafts a number of years ago. I know Harbor Freight sells a lot of junk, and honestly, this saw kinda is junk, but it's been cutting arrows for years. Struggles a bit with FMJs, but no issues with any carbons I've used. Build a simple arrow jig from wood and you're set.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-mini-bench-top-cut-off-saw-62136.html


It looks so cute.


----------



## Billy H

PAKraig said:


> Yeah, we're not supposed to have east winds until November!


HAA Ain't that the truth.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> It looks so cute.


It is tiny, but better than that overpriced Apple arrow saw. With a fletch jig, G5 arrow squaring device and this saw, you'll be up and running and probably pay for the investment after your first 3 or 4 dozen arrows you build.


----------



## Mathias

Had to break out my Wooltimate pullover for Saturday morning. 33 degrees!


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> It is tiny, but better than that overpriced Apple arrow saw. With a fletch jig, G5 arrow squaring device and this saw, you'll be up and running and probably pay for the investment after your first 3 or 4 dozen arrows you build.


I bought the Weston 8,000 rpm model a few years ago on eders.com. I think I got it for $120.00. How much does the Apple saw go for?


----------



## dougell

They no longer make apple saws.Mine went belly-up and when I called to see about the warranty,they said they no longer make them.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> I bought the Weston 8,000 rpm model a few years ago on eders.com. I think I got it for $120.00. How much does the Apple saw go for?


I think they were two bills plus, but I didn't know they folded.

That's what's great about the little Harbor Freight chop saw...made in CHINA! It craps the bed, you pitch it and buy another.


----------



## cowdocdvm

Mathias said:


> Had to break out my Wooltimate pullover for Saturday morning. 33 degrees!


I pulled out my heavier stuff too....I’m pumped!


----------



## survivalistd

Cooler weather was here and gone in California false hopes for us. I'm just waiting..go get um guys..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Well good luck tomorrow everyone! It's gonna be a good opener for sure  calling for around 37F at camp tomorrow AM :set1_applaud: I have to go and try to be productive at work for half a day then we headed down! I'm ready to rock :rockhard:


----------



## davydtune

100% off topic :embara: but if anyone likes folky/Americana/grassy/rock ...…….. I guess that's what I call it, lol ..…….. please take a listen! Finally putting out some of the tunes we recorded the summer of 2018 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLx...aLACD_6H53Er1pbdtzOQop-UozpIWbwjsHtx0yf7vF7WE


----------



## cowdocdvm

davydtune said:


> 100% off topic :embara: but if anyone likes folky/Americana/grassy/rock ...…….. I guess that's what I call it, lol ..…….. please take a listen! Finally putting out some of the tunes we recorded the summer of 2018
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLx...aLACD_6H53Er1pbdtzOQop-UozpIWbwjsHtx0yf7vF7WE


I’ll give it a thumbs up! Nice work!


----------



## davydtune

cowdocdvm said:


> I’ll give it a thumbs up! Nice work!


Thank you!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice job With the tunes! That is you on the guitar, right? That is you on the guitar, right?


----------



## davydtune

Thanks! No actually I did the bass  Rhythms are Jay B. and our friend Craig Dobbson did all the lead work and is an awesome guy as well as a great guitar player


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have a good feeling a lot of PA deer are going to die tomorrow...good luck to all getting out.


----------



## bowtecher82nd

Good Luck Everyone!! Stuck at Home because I'm on call for work...


----------



## RacksAndTracks

Let's goooooo!!! Good luck tomorrow everybody. Some of these comments on this thread are hilarious btw. If you aren't rattling during the rut and pre rut, you're missing out!

Sent from my SM-N950U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## cowdocdvm

It’s here!!!! Good luck everyone and above all else be safe!!


----------



## 138104

37° and clear skies. Feels like hunting season finally. Good luck to everyone getting out!


----------



## Mathias

31 degrees, and a star studded sky, if nothing else it’s beautiful.
Let’s fill some tags!


----------



## nick060200

Just waiting on something to show up now.


----------



## noklok

Strapped in. Looking for doe this am. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shady25_X20

Ruined my morning. Got lost. Can’t find stand. Found cover and will be sitting on ground. Guess the season can only get better from here, lol


----------



## Billy H

Shady25_X20 said:


> Ruined my morning. Got lost. Can’t find stand. Found cover and will be sitting on ground. Guess the season can only get better from here, lol


Hang in. Sometimes starts like that turn into great day in the woods.

All quiet here so far.


----------



## skinner2

Quiet here so far this morning, except for the squirrels. It sure feels good to be in a tree again though.


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck to all those out this morning. Was headed up state last night. Made it almost to the cabin and the battery light came on in my 4Runner. Ended up getting it half way home and it died on the turnpike with a dead alternator. Hoping to get out later this afternoon locally. Such a great morning temp wise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck everybody. Hoping to see some success posts today.

Work and lack of sleep kicked my butt this week and sleeping in won out this morning.


----------



## Tuna11

Sounds like a couple rough mornings, bad day in the woods better then a great day at work which is where I’m at. Everyone good luck and have fun


----------



## Billy H

First buck sighting from a tree this year. You can see a little of his rack right where the trees cross in the picture. 7 point at 20 yards.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Still foggy in tioga co. I’d take every day of the season like this if the temps stayed here!!!


----------



## 138104

Nice morning, but only saw 1 doe. Off to my daughter's field hockey match.


----------



## perryhunter4

It’s a beautiful morning God have us today boys. Deer on their feet. 10 does thus far and a spike running several in circles already...lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Hunted for big 9 a few times in the early season but never laid eyes on him, family commitments and a new job are going to dominate the rest of my archery season this year but my father got out this morning after him. Not the picture you want this morning just as my dad was either approaching or getting into his stand less then 30yds from this camera in the dark.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

Slow morning in 2F Game Lands this morning. Swapped cards on the way out and things are looking up, some good ones starting to show.


----------



## 138104

Out in a different spot for the evening. Found these two stands on the line, but facing my property. I have 11 acres and he has 140 acres. Not sure why he feels the need to do this, but will be calling him. My stands are no where near the line.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Spike,4pt,and 6 does this morning in 2F.lots of nice bucks running around.


----------



## Aspade17

Thought winds were supposed to be predominantly from the north tonight. When I got to our ground for tonight's sit they are S for the most part. Still have so far managed to see 7 does and a 16" 8 point. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Wind is switching all around for me tonight. It's blown every way except for from the West here in Perry County


----------



## Billy H

This doe bedded directly under my tree behind me. She has me pinned down cant make a move.


----------



## Billy H




----------



## 138104

...


----------



## Billy H

Finally got up and moved on.
Thanks Perry


----------



## nicko

Deer beds right beneath you.....you know you picked your spot well.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Deer beds right beneath you.....you know you picked your spot well.


Not what I was hoping to see. Was a dumb button buck. Once I first saw it I didn’t turn toward him again. Just stuck the camera out there. Once he got up I got a good look at him.


----------



## Aspade17

Ended the day with seeing 12 does, a spike, an 8 point, and a Grey fox.
How'd everyone else do? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Two small does is all I saw. Can't hunt next weekend, so next up with be the jr rifle and inline season. Time to dust off the inline!


----------



## Aspade17

Perry24 said:


> Two small does is all I saw. Can't hunt next weekend, so next up with be the jr rifle and inline season. Time to dust off the inline!


That's the same time muzzle loader for black bear comes in also if I read correctly 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Had a great opener, got 2 doe, one in the morning and one in the evening!









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Had a great opener, got 2 doe, one in the morning and one in the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


That's quite a day! Congrats!


----------



## Billy H

Full freezer, Gene congrats.


----------



## perryhunter4

Aspade17 said:


> That's the same time muzzle loader for black bear comes in also if I read correctly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That’s correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats Gene!
I ended up taking a doe last night around 5:30. Saw 12 doe total and a spike yesterday. Great first day. Probably won’t get out again til next Saturday with work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Gene.

Heading up to Potter first thing this coming Thursday morning for few days. I should get a half day in Thursday, all of Friday, and half day Saturday. My buddy did three small throw-n-grow food plots when we were up there Labor Day weekend and he's all juiced up to see if they grew.


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Congrats Gene!
> I ended up taking a doe last night around 5:30. Saw 12 doe total and a spike yesterday. Great first day. Probably won’t get out again til next Saturday with work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Sounds like a great opening day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Congrats Gene.
> 
> Heading up to Potter first thing this coming Thursday morning for few days. I should get a half day in Thursday, all of Friday, and half day Saturday. My buddy did three small throw-n-grow food plots when we were up there Labor Day weekend and he's all juiced up to see if they grew.


Pop’s heading up tomorrow and I’m hoping to be at our camp for an evening sit on Wednesday night....feel free to swing by...


----------



## ezshot81

Saw 6 does last evening. 4 not in range and the other 2 were on lookout duty for each other. Side note only saw 1 mosquito and got it.


----------



## Sight Window

I overslept so I am going to try to sneak into my stand. Oh wait, never mind, I can't, its Sunday.

Go Birds


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Pop’s heading up tomorrow and I’m hoping to be at our camp for an evening sit on Wednesday night....feel free to swing by...


Thanks Joe. How long will you be up there?


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Congrats Gene.
> 
> Heading up to Potter first thing this coming Thursday morning for few days. I should get a half day in Thursday, all of Friday, and half day Saturday. My buddy did three small throw-n-grow food plots when we were up there Labor Day weekend and he's all juiced up to see if they grew.


Good luck man, weather like this has me dying to get up north too. we got our plots in the week before labor day and despite the lack of rain and extreme heat for September they did pretty good. Didn't get real tall but got good germination and coverage hopefully some good October weather will let it keep up with the browse pressure. Not sure I'll see the plots in person before youth/muzzleloader when I get a nephew and my wife out for a hunt. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice job Gene.

Yesterday afternoon brought some activity, 3 small bucks, spike, forkie and a 6pt. Mom and little ones so she got the pass. 300 yards away, 10 deer walked/browsed by my other stand. Wind was fickle, changing direction constantly.

I did bag one on the ride home :mg:- dead center of my front bumper. My brake application coincided with impact, she did duck, which allowed the impact to be bumper only. Another chore for the list tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks Joe. How long will you be up there?


Through Sunday, Pop’s staying a little longer


----------



## nicko

That sucks Matt. Much damage to your ride?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry to hear that Matt, I hope everything’s all right


----------



## Mathias

I expected far worse. The fact the she crouched, probably loading up, helped immensely. Bumper is toast but otherwise, externally it looks darn good. Felt bad for the doe. Insurance won’t help her.


----------



## KylePA

I punched my buck tag on this 9 pointer. I ended up hunting locally after my failed trip up state. Shot wasn’t the greatest. Shot him under 5 yards with all my pins on him. Arrow entered the last rib and exited straight out the bottom of the chest cavity. My arrow was full of stomach contents. I went out around 11:30 to see what kind of blood or sign I found find, surprisingly there was a decent amount of blood. I tracked him into an over grown field and actually heard him breathing. He was really laboring. I saw him struggle to get up and bed down another 30 yards away. Went out at first light and he was dead in the same bed. It appeared he had a punctured diaphragm and a hole in the guts. 

Off to chase some does around upstate and explore some new parts of SGL36 with the rest of my archery season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Kyle. Good you were able to recover him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Kyle!!!


----------



## ezshot81

Nice! Glad you found him.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Congrats my friend


----------



## Tuna11

Nice job.


----------



## PAbigbear

Nice buck Kyle


----------



## davydtune

Nice! 


Saw 9 doe/fawns between morn and evening sits. My buddy Ray got a nice big old doe and it was the 6th deer to go past him in the AM. Dad didn't see a thing.


----------



## Gene94

perryhunter4 said:


> Congrats Gene!
> I ended up taking a doe last night around 5:30. Saw 12 doe total and a spike yesterday. Great first day. Probably won’t get out again til next Saturday with work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yeah it was a great first day. Morning sit saw 6 doe and a big mature 8 point at 43 yards but too many branches to make the shot. Painful but awesome seeing him. Also a coyote. Saw 2 more doe on the way to the house which is how I got my doe in the A.M. from the ground. Then saw 5 deer in the evening (1 was the doe I got) and one of which I saw right at last light in the woods, too dark to even tell what it was. So that made 14 deer the first day.

Congrats to everyone else that scored! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Sounds like good deer numbers this year based on early field reports. 

I’ve got two doe tags for 3A so I’m hoping to punch one later this week.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Are u philly boys sure u wanna come all the way up here to 3A....???? Ha ha ha ha


----------



## 12-Ringer

Been going my entire life...before wife and kids, I’d shoot up just for a Saturday hunt...nowadays it takes a little more planning and coordination


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats on a nice buck Kyle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rugger2

Hi Everyone, 

This is my first time posting here, so my apologies if there is a better place to bring this up. Does anyone have experience hunting State Game Land 203 close to the Pittsburgh Mills? I'm looking for a place to to try and get to after work on the weekdays. Thanks!


----------



## Billy H

KylePA said:


> I punched my buck tag on this 9 pointer. I ended up hunting locally after my failed trip up state. Shot wasn’t the greatest. Shot him under 5 yards with all my pins on him. Arrow entered the last rib and exited straight out the bottom of the chest cavity. My arrow was full of stomach contents. I went out around 11:30 to see what kind of blood or sign I found find, surprisingly there was a decent amount of blood. I tracked him into an over grown field and actually heard him breathing. He was really laboring. I saw him struggle to get up and bed down another 30 yards away. Went out at first light and he was dead in the same bed. It appeared he had a punctured diaphragm and a hole in the guts.
> 
> Off to chase some does around upstate and explore some new parts of SGL36 with the rest of my archery season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice going Kyle. I have a buck that could be his twin on cam.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rugger2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first time posting here, so my apologies if there is a better place to bring this up. Does anyone have experience hunting State Game Land 203 close to the Pittsburgh Mills? I'm looking for a place to to try and get to after work on the weekdays. Thanks!


Not me, I’m on the opposite end of the State, but welcome aboard!!! Hopefully someone helps you out


----------



## smokin x's

no kill pics from this weekend but I got this guy on one of my cams early in September. I was surprised to see a bobcat. It was there every other day for almost 2 weeks.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s very cool. And all my 47 years in Pennsylvania I’ve only ever seen three. When I go to Kansas, I might see three in a week. They are pretty amazing looking creatures.


----------



## davydtune

My buddy's doe. She went about 130lb ish. He made a good shot and passed up the small deer and took the biggest and oldest of the group. I've really have been mentoring him for several years now as he didn't have a whole lot of bow hunting experience and didn't ever have anyone teach him anything about hunting in general. His game now has increased several fold and he's now to the point that he is passing deer and making good shots. He even found this deer by himself which is a big thing. He said he heard her go down but couldn't find her. He was so excited that he got all in fluster walking around until he remembered what I've told him. So he sat down and regained his composer and thought about it. He then calmly went and found her  I am so very proud of him!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good for him!! Glad to see more gaining a foothold.


----------



## davydtune

It's been a rocky road at times but persistence has paid off


----------



## vonfoust

rugger2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first time posting here, so my apologies if there is a better place to bring this up. Does anyone have experience hunting State Game Land 203 close to the Pittsburgh Mills? I'm looking for a place to to try and get to after work on the weekdays. Thanks!


That looks tiny. I never even knew it was there. Can't help you out but I do know that if it's possible for you to drive a bit farther up 28 and hit GL247 there are some nice areas. Then, look at the terrain and figure out where deer will go when pheasant hunters start.


----------



## dougell

Saturday morning started out cold and breezy with a steady E wind.Jordan picked a spot he found this past summer that was perfect for an E wind and I set up in another spot that was good but a little sketchy with that wind.Right at 7:15 I get a text saying he just made a good hit on one.I tried to text back but had no signal,even though I was only about 150 yards away.Not 10 minutes later a bunch of deer started moving in my my position and one walked strait to me and under my stand.When I stood to get into position,the stand creaked and the deer took a few bounds.I was already at full draw and when she turned at 30 yards,I drilled her.She made it maybe 30 yards,wobbled and fell over.I climbed strait down and went over to check on Jordan.He directed to me where the deer was standing and I found his blood soaked arrow stuck in the ground.Not 40 yards up the hill lay the deer.A perfect shot at 22 yards.You don't need to throw an axe through them.


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck Kyle, congrats.

Well done on the double kill dougell!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats to everyone laying ‘em down!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I had 2 cameras out at camp went to the second one when i close i could see it was missing.figured some other hunter stole it.just by luck i was looking for a tree to put a ladder in and i stumbled on the camera about 10 yds from the tree i put it on.was laying face up had some marks on it.when i checked the card this was the last pic i got on the tree.10 seconds later i had a blurry pic of the ground and then a pic of the sky


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes indeed, bears have done more harm to cams in Potter than anything else (weather, bugs, thieves, ourselves)....they seem to love ‘em


----------



## smokin x's

12-Ringer said:


> That’s very cool. And all my 47 years in Pennsylvania I’ve only ever seen three. When I go to Kansas, I might see three in a week. They are pretty amazing looking creatures.


Its by far the coolest thing ive ever got on cam. I've never seen one in person that I know of. They're absolutely beautiful. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Yes indeed, bears have done more harm to cams in Potter than anything else (weather, bugs, thieves, ourselves)....they seem to love ‘em


I often wonder how many 'stolen' cams are from bears.


----------



## Charlie S.

I have three cams damaged from them. Usually see a bear nose in the pick and that is it from there. I watched one in my yard basically pose for the camera.


----------



## 12-Ringer

smokin x's said:


> Its by far the coolest thing ive ever got on cam. I've never seen one in person that I know of. They're absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/xU2-64O9S6A
https://youtu.be/IkLLgy9kpgQ
https://youtu.be/3UPybykpcTI

A couple


----------



## Scotty C

Passed on this really nice 8 at 4:30 on Friday afternoon with the hopes of one of the bigger bucks I have on cam coming in...
Then I had 7 different buck come into shooting range, it was an amazing afternoon hunt. 

However; As we all know, too many eyes near you is not a good thing. As all the smaller bucks were around my stand a shooter came in and I couldn't draw 
without alerting all the deer... Finally I had the chance to draw and I had a pretty good shot opportunity at the big buck. Well it was a swing and a miss!!!
Been a long time since that has happened to me... Shot right under him. Had him on my cam 2 hours later only 150 yards from where I missed him.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was a nice'n cool 34 degree morning Saturday...didn't make it out though.

Congrats to those that saw some action...and to those that punched tags. As for the rest of us, as my dad likes to say "it's early yet..."


----------



## rugger2

vonfoust said:


> That looks tiny. I never even knew it was there. Can't help you out but I do know that if it's possible for you to drive a bit farther up 28 and hit GL247 there are some nice areas. Then, look at the terrain and figure out where deer will go when pheasant hunters start.


Thanks, I appreciate the feedback. It is very tiny, only 50 acres and gets hunted pretty hard. If I drive any farther, I typically don't have enough time to hunt before the sun goes down. Was hoping to locate a spot I could jump into after work (I work downtown) and get an hour or two in. Another downfall of working in the city I guess! Typically only get quality sits in on the weekend or if I take off a day here and there for good conditions/cool front/ rut, etc...


----------



## yetihunter1

Well between Friday night and Saturday morning I saw 18 deer and drew back twice, shot once and only killed a twig. Doe busted me at full draw and then I hit a twig shooting at a buck. Deflected the arrow 3 ft infront of him. Also had four small buck run right to my tree while I was climbing down. I'm on the last stick and a spike runs up and sniffs my boot. I got video of it and will post it here later when I'm not at work. Was a cool encounter.


----------



## ManODeer

Today was going to be my first day, but the rain put the screws to that idea. It could be a nice evening of the rain blows out in time. Good luck everyone.


----------



## fap1800

I didn't put one camera out this year. A combination of laziness and "what's the point?" I suppose. I've actually never killed a buck I've had on camera and the last few years of running cams have been a tad disappointing. So this year I'm going with the complete "surprise!" 

Congrats to everyone that's notched a tag. Nice double, Doug. Hoping to get my boy his first buck this year.


----------



## dougell

Good luck Fap.I hope your boy has a great season.My camera use has also dwindled to about nothing.


----------



## Gene94

Who all has DMAP tags in their pocket this year? I'm excited to have more tags than normal this year because the game commission opened a new DMAP unit out my back door and made tags available last minute so I'm planning to capitalize on that opportunity! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I pretty much only get DMAP tags.Two years ago I started getting a couple 3C tags so I can hunt with my brother but around here properties are DMAP'd all over the place.


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the double doug!

I didn't put any cams out either. It's fun checking them and looking at the cards and seeing what's out there but I have never seen a buck while hunting that I got on camera. Every time I check the camera is just more pressure and more of a chance to burn an area out. I would only run my cams in video mode and deer always seemed to look right at the camera, particularly at night.


----------



## vonfoust

Really slowed down on cameras last few years. I have shot a couple that I had on camera, but only realized it after the fact.


----------



## smokin x's

Ive killed a few ive had on camera. I don't make a habit of running cams and have really backed off using them the past few years. But I will usually put one or two up on private land and either let them sit all season long or put them in areas I pass through on the way to treestands and only check them occasionally on my way to stands. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Nice job Doug!


----------



## Nukeshtr

12-Ringer said:


> Been going my entire life...before wife and kids, I’d shoot up just for a Saturday hunt...nowadays it takes a little more planning and coordination



They weren’t wrong when they decided to call it gods country! 😉😉


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nukeshtr said:


> They weren’t wrong when they decided to call it gods country!


I agree


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Really slowed down on cameras last few years. I have shot a couple that I had on camera, but only realized it after the fact.


I'm confused

How do you then refer to the deers proper sir name or match him to his history of sheds dating back to his buttons 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I only killed one that I had on camera. However, I knew it was him when he came in. He showed up about a week before rifle. The 2nd picture was taken a minute before I shot him. Gun kill, but still nice that I had a week's history with him...lol!


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats on the double with the boy Doug! Anyone get out tonight. I bet some bucks were up checking scrapes for those areas the rain stopped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I wasn't out tonight but rain is stopping around 7:00 AM tomorrow and I'll be in the stand for a few hours then. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Congrats on the double with the boy Doug! Anyone get out tonight. I bet some bucks were up checking scrapes for those areas the rain stopped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rain hasn't stopped here. Steady all afternoon.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

fap1800 said:


> I didn't put one camera out this year. A combination of laziness and "what's the point?" I suppose. I've actually never killed a buck I've had on camera and the last few years of running cams have been a tad disappointing. So this year I'm going with the complete "surprise!"


Had a cam since 2013, 2 since 2015 but only usually run one. Hunt alot of farm properties that are either connected to each other or are in close proximity, but with the foot traffic they receive, i've always been afraid to leave any in that area and never put one out. I put one in the public spot i hunt every year, it's captured a few people but it's been left alone thus far. I don't usually put it out till october and pull it in january sometime. First year i had a cam was the last year i hunted an up until then, lifelong spot...the number of bucks in that area (22 on the cam) was very surprising considering we were lucky if we saw more than half of them in archery and the gun seasons combined...and we usually took 2 or 3 buck out of there each and every year. Trail cam's can be very eye opening...of the 22 buck, if i remember right, there were only 3 or 4 that weren't legal by the 3pt to atleast 1 side rule. Farm fed deer but certainly didn't expect to see that.

So far i've been lucky enough to take only 2 of the bucks i was hoping to set eyes on from cam pics. More often it's been the case of showing me what was around when i wasn't there, like sundays or days when i couldn't be out or hunted elsewhere. 2017 was the last encounter i had with a great buck i had trail pics of. Turned out he was in the area around the same time on the 2 previous afternoons as well....looking for doe.

2018 was a pretty crappy cam season for me in that spot. October was warm and the flood waters drastically changed deer movement. The cam saw 3-4 bucks during daylight hours that i never saw...but' ill also add that 3 of those bucks were in front of the camera on sundays...LOL! I also saw 2 bucks in that area that were never on the camera.




Gene94 said:


> Who all has DMAP tags in their pocket this year? I'm excited to have more tags than normal this year because the game commission opened a new DMAP unit out my back door and made tags available last minute so I'm planning to capitalize on that opportunity!


a dmap in my pocket too. For most of my hunting 'career' i've had 2 doe tags almost every year. I usually filled the buck tag and took atleast one doe...sometimes i filled both doe tags but often did not even when i had opportunities to.
This year i have 4 tags to fill, for me thats alot of venison.

wondering how many deer some of you guys take annually?


----------



## 13third

I know it’s not archery related but here’s a few pics from the past two weekends with my house dog at field trial. Both are first place finishes. 








And a pic of the new pup I’m hoping makes a good running mate for Sammi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Congrats and beautiful pup right there 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

13third said:


> I know it’s not archery related but here’s a few pics from the past two weekends with my house dog at field trial. Both are first place finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic of the new pup I’m hoping makes a good running mate for Sammi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good job on the dog, congrats. Nice to have all the work pay off. My Pop was a beagle guy.


----------



## nicko

Congrats to you and your pup. Good looking dog.


----------



## vonfoust

rugger2 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the feedback. It is very tiny, only 50 acres and gets hunted pretty hard. If I drive any farther, I typically don't have enough time to hunt before the sun goes down. Was hoping to locate a spot I could jump into after work (I work downtown) and get an hour or two in. Another downfall of working in the city I guess! Typically only get quality sits in on the weekend or if I take off a day here and there for good conditions/cool front/ rut, etc...


Might be worth paying a year of OnX for PA. There's got to be landowners off on the river side of 28 that you could get to even before the Mills.


----------



## dougell

Jordan killed doe number two for the year yesterday after school.38 yard shot from the ground.He's most proud of the squirrel that he wasted a $20 arrow on.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Jordan killed doe number two for the year yesterday after school.38 yard shot from the ground.He's most proud of the squirrel that he wasted a $20 arrow on.
> View attachment 6950251


Congrats...


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> I'm confused
> 
> How do you then refer to the deers proper sir name or match him to his history of sheds dating back to his buttons
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's pretty easy. I refer to them as "That big 8 that busted me" or "You know the ten point that I missed?" or even "That stupid deer I got on camera and never saw once".


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Jordan killed doe number two for the year yesterday after school.38 yard shot from the ground.He's most proud of the squirrel that he wasted a $20 arrow on.
> View attachment 6950251


Good stuff Doug! How far was the squirrel?


----------



## ManODeer

[/QUOTE]wondering how many deer some of you guys take annually?[/QUOTE]

I have my three antlerless tags, so hopefully I fill four total if I get a buck as well. I've killed as many as six in PA in one season. I'll continue to hunt as long as I have people to share the deer with. I only keep one, maybe one and a half for the freezer.


----------



## dougell

About 20 yards


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Jordan killed doe number two for the year yesterday after school.38 yard shot from the ground.He's most proud of the squirrel that he wasted a $20 arrow on.
> View attachment 6950251


Does he know he's a legend on AT? Your posts always get me fired up for when my kids get older and the memories I hope we get to share. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

wondering how many deer some of you guys take annually?[/QUOTE]

I have my three antlerless tags, so hopefully I fill four total if I get a buck as well. I've killed as many as six in PA in one season. I'll continue to hunt as long as I have people to share the deer with. I only keep one, maybe one and a half for the freezer.[/QUOTE]

We get multiple DMAP's for several different properties in 2H.Most are owned by timber companies and nature conservancies and open to the public.These areas get almost no pressure and in my opinion,there's plenty of deer.Other would say different but we have no problems finding deer.Most years between my son and I, we'll kill 10 DMAP does and 2 bucks in in 2H.AGAIN,IT'S SCATTERED OVER MULTIPLE PROPERTIES ACROSS SEVERAL TWPS.I'll guarantee that in some of these places,the few deer we kill are probably the only one's killed in that area.We also get two tags each for 3C.My brother owns property up there and it's polluted with deer.He had an ash salvage cut done a few years ago and nothing regenerated like it should have because of the deer.Every year my son and I go up and fill 4 tags by 10:00am on the first saturday of rifle.That's a lot of deer and a lot of work but it all get's utilized.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> Does he know he's a legend on AT? Your posts always get me fired up for when my kids get older and the memories I hope we get to share.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's an awesome journey Taunto.I thank God every day that I have kids who like to do the same things I like to do.Make it about them and the memories will be endless.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Jordan killed doe number two for the year yesterday after school.38 yard shot from the ground.He's most proud of the squirrel that he wasted a $20 arrow on.
> View attachment 6950251


That boy just continues to knock em down. At 38 yards none the less. Im guessing he is not paying for the arrows.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations to those who have been successful so far!!!

Does anyone know if you can use your bow in the upcoming Muzzle loader bear season? I know the bear archery comes in the following week but I would rather just carry my bow and not have to carry a muzzle loader and bow at the same time.


----------



## Gene94

3 Blade Rage said:


> Congratulations to those who have been successful so far!!!
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use your bow in the upcoming Muzzle loader bear season? I know the bear archery comes in the following week but I would rather just carry my bow and not have to carry a muzzle loader and bow at the same time.


Exactly! I've been wondering and trying to find info! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> That boy just continues to knock em down. At 38 yards none the less. Im guessing he is not paying for the arrows.


I started to make him fund his dirk bike addiction this past year but I still fund the hunting stuff.It's amazing how they don't mind putting a hard days work in when they want to buy something.I was ticked about the squirrel because he only has three broad heads.They make judo points for a reason.If you want shoot squirrels,start stuffing one in your quiver.


----------



## nicko

Damn! I think my longest kill shot on a deer with the bow was 33 yards. Your boy is a machine doug.


----------



## dougell

He shoots constantly because we live in the middle of nowhere.We hit a few 3D shoots this year and he was within a couple points of me every time,shooting from the challenger stakes.He's shooting 58lbs at 26".This time next year he'll be shooting 65lbs and hopefully close to 27 1/2 inches.By then he should be outdoing the old man.He's pretty impressive with a rifle.I've seen him make shots that I probably wouldn't even take.Again though.Where we live,he can shoot whenever he wants and goes through a few thousand round per year.


----------



## KylePA

Checking in for second shift upstate in 3b on doe patrol.

Doug- Your kid is a flat out machine. It sounds like he could teach me a thing or two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

3 Blade Rage said:


> Congratulations to those who have been successful so far!!!
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use your bow in the upcoming Muzzle loader bear season? I know the bear archery comes in the following week but I would rather just carry my bow and not have to carry a muzzle loader and bow at the same time.


You cannot harvest a bear from 10/19-26 with archery equipment. Muzzleloader only, unless you're in the select group who can use rifles the last three days.


----------



## full moon64

13third said:


> I know it’s not archery related but here’s a few pics from the past two weekends with my house dog at field trial. Both are first place finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic of the new pup I’m hoping makes a good running mate for Sammi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used too run and raise field trial beagles...Awsome..:darkbeer:
My best blood came from a guy owned Pizza shop from Mcallisterville PA,,gun dog trial,,,fast:dog1:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> We get multiple DMAP's for several different properties in 2H.Most are owned by timber companies and nature conservancies and open to the public.These areas get almost no pressure and in my opinion,there's plenty of deer.Other would say different but we have no problems finding deer.Most years between my son and I, we'll kill 10 DMAP does and 2 bucks in in 2H.AGAIN,IT'S SCATTERED OVER MULTIPLE PROPERTIES ACROSS SEVERAL TWPS.I'll guarantee that in some of these places,the few deer we kill are probably the only one's killed in that area.We also get two tags each for 3C.My brother owns property up there and it's polluted with deer.He had an ash salvage cut done a few years ago and nothing regenerated like it should have because of the deer.Every year my son and I go up and fill 4 tags by 10:00am on the first saturday of rifle.That's a lot of deer and a lot of work but it all get's utilized.


What do you do with all that meat Doug...does your immediate family consume all that venison or do you give away or donate some of it? I'd be curious to know...if just your household eats it, how many times a week do you eat it and how many deer are needed to eat it that often?

The most deer i've killed in Pa in a single year i believe...was 6, and that's with 2 buck taken when the first was bad with part of an arrow in it. For my home of three...3 or 4 deer lasts us almost into or partially into the next years season's with some moderation. We love deer meat for sure but probably only eat it about once a week. My cousin kills a pile of deer every year down south where he lives but he donates alot of it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

When we first landed a new property in 5C the landowner was very clear, he wanted the deer gone...there were years when 3-4 of us took as many as 20 and it made ZERO impact. As we took them off, more moved on from neighboring properties. I donate most of mine to the Hunters feeding the Hungry program. We have. A local processor that only requires a proper tag, you can drop them off in his outdoor cooler day or night, which is a great convenience.

My Dad dropped a mature doe this morning in 2H. Saw a few more in the afternoon, but couldn’t get a shot. Did not see a buck during either sit...am in 2H, pm in 3A

Joe


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

PAbigbear said:


> You cannot harvest a bear from 10/19-26 with archery equipment. Muzzleloader only, unless you're in the select group who can use rifles the last three days.


Thank you! It really doesn't make sense to me. Normally you are permitted to use a lesser weapon in any firearms season. I'm guessing that you dont even need a muzzle loader license? Just a bear license.


----------



## 13third

full moon64 said:


> I used too run and raise field trial beagles...Awsome..:darkbeer:
> My best blood came from a guy owned Pizza shop from Mcallisterville PA,,gun dog trial,,,fast:dog1:


She has gears but her favorite speed is definitely around the speed of light travel. Lol. She had caught full grown rabbits all by herself without help from a pack and I’ve watched a rabbit make a bad decision and try to put run her across an open field. She had him in less than 70 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYKggcSvUDA&feature=share/URL]
Fullmoon
Here’s a video of her giving a bunny a good run last winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

My cousin is hunting with me at camp this week and we're not sure what to think. A doe took a hit last night way to low, about 1-1.5" up from the bottom of the belly, but directly behind the front leg. 
He could see blood dripping out of the hole for several minutes as she walked away. He marked the spot where she went in the woods out if the field so we went back out last night about 3 hours after the initial shot. Puddles of blood turned into a drop every 20 yards and then we lost it after covering 225-250 yards. No beds. No signs of running tracks. We thought it would be dead if the bottom of the heart or lungs got hit or else it was just low enough to miss all the good stuff. Any ideas? Could you just clip the bottom of the lungs and survive with a hole in the described location? Would one just walk off like it was fine with a slice in the heart/lungs? Waiting on daylight to pick up the track.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If you clip a lung even a single lunh, she’s going to die. He very well could be that you just hit the bottom end of the brisket. How close was she when she shot and how high in the tree was he situated. A low hit on a steep downward angle even if you get Passthrough could miss the vitals


----------



## Tuna11

PAbigbear said:


> My cousin is hunting with me at camp this week and we're not sure what to think. A doe took a hit last night way to low, about 1-1.5" up from the bottom of the belly, but directly behind the front leg.
> He could see blood dripping out of the hole for several minutes as she walked away. He marked the spot where she went in the woods out if the field so we went back out last night about 3 hours after the initial shot. Puddles of blood turned into a drop every 20 yards and then we lost it. No beds. No signs of running tracks. We thought it would be dead if the bottom of the heart or lungs got hit or else it was just low enough to miss all the good stuff. Any ideas? Could you just clip the bottom of the lungs and survive? Would one just walk off like it was fine with a slice in the heart/lungs? Waiting on daylight to pick up the track.
> 
> View attachment 6951059


Could probably start a separate thread to get more input if you want. 

Your right, IMO you can never really hit them to low. Sounds like if you have puddles of blood then he definitely got into the thoracic cavity which means dead deer. At 250 yards Your enemy at this point may be single lung. Get back to last blood and regroup.

I hit a buck very very low and forward like that once, heart shot, no pass through. He ran 150 yards. even with a rage not a lot of blood, but good enough to track. Lost blood for the last 20 yards before finding him.


----------



## nick060200

PAbigbear said:


> My cousin is hunting with me at camp this week and we're not sure what to think. A doe took a hit last night way to low, about 1-1.5" up from the bottom of the belly, but directly behind the front leg.
> He could see blood dripping out of the hole for several minutes as she walked away. He marked the spot where she went in the woods out if the field so we went back out last night about 3 hours after the initial shot. Puddles of blood turned into a drop every 20 yards and then we lost it after covering 225-250 yards. No beds. No signs of running tracks. We thought it would be dead if the bottom of the heart or lungs got hit or else it was just low enough to miss all the good stuff. Any ideas? Could you just clip the bottom of the lungs and survive with a hole in the described location? Would one just walk off like it was fine with a slice in the heart/lungs? Waiting on daylight to pick up the track.
> 
> View attachment 6951059


All I can say is alot of times you don't hit them exactly where you think you did. Especially when you don't recover them. I hit a doe quartering toward me a little low. I was sure I went thru the heart. I was so confident I had a dead deer I started tracking and at first blood I had a ton of blood with a little bubbles in it. Tracked her for 5 hours. I never found her. The blood was good for about 300 yds. You could tell she was spitting up blood too because it was high on some of the leaves on the scrub brush. Then I started getting drops of blood every 10 yds then every 15 yds and then I lost it all together. I started grid searching at that point and just tried to go into the thickest stuff I could find. I never found a bed. I don't believe she would have made it if I hit the heart. I think I ended up hitting 1 lung. I won't make that same mistake again. I aimed too low on a quartering toward me shot from a tree stand. I should have aimed higher. Had I been in the ground I'm sure I would have had a dead deer in my freezer.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> If you clip a lung even a single lunh, she’s going to die. He very well could be that you just hit the bottom end of the brisket. How close was she when she shot and how high in the tree was he situated. A low hit on a steep downward angle even if you get Passthrough could miss the vitals


From the ground. 27 yards. Perfectly broadside.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> From the ground. 27 yards. Perfectly broadside.


You probably have a dead deer somewhere


----------



## PAbigbear

Tuna11 said:


> Could probably start a separate thread to get more input if you want.
> 
> Your right, IMO you can never really hit them to low. Sounds like if you have puddles of blood then he definitely got into the thoracic cavity which means dead deer. At 250 yards Your enemy at this point may be single lung. Get back to last blood and regroup.
> 
> I hit a buck very very low and forward like that once, heart shot, no pass through. He ran 150 yards. even with a rage not a lot of blood, but good enough to track. Lost blood for the last 20 yards before finding him.


That's exactly where he described the hole. Right where the brown and white meet directly up from the back of the front leg He was using a rage 2 blade.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> From the ground. 27 yards. Perfectly broadside.


I am guessing the weather is not your friend. I’m not exactly sure where you’re located but the reports I have this morning from Ulysses Township are heavy moisture, heavy fog


----------



## Tuna11

Let us know then


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> What do you do with all that meat Doug...does your immediate family consume all that venison or do you give away or donate some of it? I'd be curious to know...if just your household eats it, how many times a week do you eat it and how many deer are needed to eat it that often?
> 
> The most deer i've killed in Pa in a single year i believe...was 6, and that's with 2 buck taken when the first was bad with part of an arrow in it. For my home of three...3 or 4 deer lasts us almost into or partially into the next years season's with some moderation. We love deer meat for sure but probably only eat it about once a week. My cousin kills a pile of deer every year down south where he lives but he donates alot of it.


We eat deer meat constantly.The two we shot on saturday I made into hot sausage.I also get a bunch of sticks made,hot dogs,chip a few hind quarters and bologna.That stuff goes fast.I have a friend in his early 40's who has one kidney and it's failing.He's on a transplant list and can't work much.He'll take all I can give him and usually texts me a couple times every week to see what we have.Honestly,if it wasn't for him,we wouldn't shoot as many as we do.It works out good because he was actually a butcher by trade so most of the time,He just takes the entire deer.He's pretty skilled at what he does and usually drops off some processed stuff.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> If you clip a lung even a single lunh, she’s going to die. He very well could be that you just hit the bottom end of the brisket. How close was she when she shot and how high in the tree was he situated. A low hit on a steep downward angle even if you get Passthrough could miss the vitals


There was thread on here or on Rokslide where single lung hits were discussed. Can’t remember the scientific/medical term but a physician was adamant in the comments that single lung hits can heal. I’ll see if I can track it down. It was interesting for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Two years ago by brother made a single lung hit on a big 10 point about the second week of the season.He let it go til morning and tracked in a big circle over a mile before losing it.His neighbor walked right up on it laying down during rifle season and finished it off.It couldn't even get up.It certainly would have died.I hit a doe real low one time.I knew it was a crap shot as soon as I hit her but she ran about 40 yards,laid down and died.You just never know.


----------



## 12-Ringer

First sit of the year, glad to be back in God’s Country


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> When we first landed a new property in 5C the landowner was very clear, he wanted the deer gone...there were years when 3-4 of us took as many as 20 and it made ZERO impact. As we took them off, more moved on from neighboring properties. I donate most of mine to the Hunters feeding the Hungry program. We have. A local processor that only requires a proper tag, you can drop them off in his outdoor cooler day or night, which is a great convenience.
> 
> My Dad dropped a mature doe this morning in 2H. Saw a few more in the afternoon, but couldn’t get a shot. Did not see a buck during either sit...am in 2H, pm in 3A
> 
> Joe


I might get out friday for my first outing, if not def saturday. Congrats to your dad and good luck this evening Joe! 



dougell said:


> We eat deer meat constantly.The two we shot on saturday I made into hot sausage.I also get a bunch of sticks made,hot dogs,chip a few hind quarters and bologna.That stuff goes fast.I have a friend in his early 40's who has one kidney and it's failing.He's on a transplant list and can't work much.He'll take all I can give him and usually texts me a couple times every week to see what we have.Honestly,if it wasn't for him,we wouldn't shoot as many as we do.It works out good because he was actually a butcher by trade so most of the time,He just takes the entire deer.He's pretty skilled at what he does and usually drops off some processed stuff.


We would of course eat more deer but if i fill all 4 of my tags this year i'm gonna have a hard time finding a place to put it as it is. Had a 2nd freezer for a while but it crapped out a few years back and never replaced it. Lost alot of hamburg when it went too.
We make jerky and bologna sometimes but i mostly slice my venison in chip sized like mini steaks (cooked with onions & or bbq sauce)...and into long strips that get rolled with bacon. 
Never understood my brother-in-law, but he takes *all* the meat he gets and grinds it into hamburg. Sacrilege to do that to tenderloins:wink:
Good on you for sharing with your unfortunate friend!


----------



## PAbigbear

Wish I had better news to report, but it's the reality of the sport we love. We found 2 more drops of blood about 40 yards apart after we lost it last night. It never ran or laid down. We grid searched what we could and have to chalk it up to a lesson learned. Hopefully it was lower than expected and missed vitals completely.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Wish you the best with the search 


I lost a doe on a lower then where I wanted hit but was positive it was a heart shot. In real time it looked like the lighted nock hit right in that pocket and the brown to white line. Had great blood for 200yds to a bed and 2 drops after, grid searched the next day and can say the entire property is covered at some point of the season and I never found her. Only thing I could think was it hit the bottom knuckle on the ribs and deflected down instead of entering the cavity.

I still shake my head on that hit and can't believe it didn't result in fresh backstraps. Deer a tough and weird hits happen 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

13third said:


> She has gears but her favorite speed is definitely around the speed of light travel. Lol. She had caught full grown rabbits all by herself without help from a pack and I’ve watched a rabbit make a bad decision and try to put run her across an open field. She had him in less than 70 yards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I miss alot,,,I loved my hounds,,,,SaL Amoto was guys name with good blood,,,


----------



## Jhfabian1

PAbigbear said:


> Wish I had better news to report, but it's the reality of the sport we love. We found 2 more drops of blood about 40 yards apart after we lost it last night. It never ran or laid down. We grid searched what we could and have to chalk it up to a lesson learned. Hopefully it was lower than expected and missed vitals completely.


From your op I would find it hard to believe that the arrow entered the cavity. 1, that's the heart. Once cut, it would be a miracle if it stopped bleeding unless it bled out. But by the description, it would have been a monster blood trail to bleed out. 2 the hit is in the lowest part of the deer and there is very little chance of something clogging the hole. I would bet money it's only a flesh wound. Stuff happens.


----------



## adr1601

PAbigbear said:


> Wish I had better news to report, but it's the reality of the sport we love. We found 2 more drops of blood about 40 yards apart after we lost it last night. It never ran or laid down. We grid searched what we could and have to chalk it up to a lesson learned. Hopefully it was lower than expected and missed vitals completely.


Judging from your pic there's a good chance it was non lethal. I've seen that shot on video where the deer was confirmed alive days later.


----------



## PAbigbear

Jhfabian1 said:


> From your op I would find it hard to believe that the arrow entered the cavity. 1, that's the heart. Once cut, it would be a miracle if it stopped bleeding unless it bled out. But by the description, it would have been a monster blood trail to bleed out. 2 the hit is in the lowest part of the deer and there is very little chance of something clogging the hole. I would bet money it's only a flesh wound. Stuff happens.


We're hoping that's the case. I just can't fathom that a deer that had even a nick into a lung or heart would just stand around almost like nothing happened, then just walk off, not even as much as hanging its head down. Then it never bedded after giving it close to 3 hours, it just seems like it was a superficial hit. 

I don't think I mentioned the arrow was just covered in a smear of fat. Just a small drop of blood.


----------



## davydtune

Jhfabian1 said:


> From your op I would find it hard to believe that the arrow entered the cavity. 1, that's the heart. Once cut, it would be a miracle if it stopped bleeding unless it bled out. But by the description, it would have been a monster blood trail to bleed out. 2 the hit is in the lowest part of the deer and there is very little chance of something clogging the hole. I would bet money it's only a flesh wound. Stuff happens.


Agreed. That low would have been a heart shot no doubt if it made it into the cavity which would mean a lot more blood on the ground.


----------



## davydtune

PAbigbear said:


> We're hoping that's the case. I just can't fathom that a deer that had even a nick into a lung or heart would just stand around almost like nothing happened, then just walk off, not even as much as hanging its head down. Then it never bedded after giving it close to 3 hours, it just seems like it was a superficial hit.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned the arrow was just covered in a smear of fat. Just a small drop of blood.


Yep that all points that direction. With a bunch of fat on the arrow with the hit being that low is almost certainly a flesh wound. Add the fact he didn't bed down...……………… he's still on the hoof.


----------



## Gene94

Anyone else in the stand this morning. Feels like a good one! Arrow is nocked and waiting for daylight here. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Well that was the plan but I'm still here at the house drinking coffee, lol!


----------



## Gene94

Can't kill em that way!  Have fun killing that cup of coffee

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

:lol3:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Beautiful morning in Potter, clear skies filled with stars on the way in to the stand, perched 20’ up watching the woods come to life (oh and typing on my phone)


----------



## Spency

Good luck to all! 32 degrees on the thermometer when I left for work


----------



## nicko

Hitting road for Potter in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Tuna11

Good luck everyone out


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> We're hoping that's the case. I just can't fathom that a deer that had even a nick into a lung or heart would just stand around almost like nothing happened, then just walk off, not even as much as hanging its head down. Then it never bedded after giving it close to 3 hours, it just seems like it was a superficial hit.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned the arrow was just covered in a smear of fat. Just a small drop of blood.


Just a smear of fat sounds like a non-fatal brisket hit.My guess is,the deer is no worse for the wear.I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> First sit of the year, glad to be back in God’s Country


Good Luck Joe!


----------



## Matt Musto

PAbigbear said:


> We're hoping that's the case. I just can't fathom that a deer that had even a nick into a lung or heart would just stand around almost like nothing happened, then just walk off, not even as much as hanging its head down. Then it never bedded after giving it close to 3 hours, it just seems like it was a superficial hit.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned the arrow was just covered in a smear of fat. Just a small drop of blood.


I hit a buck just like that 4 years ago. I grunted him in on the November 9th 2015, while he was cruising by at 8 am. I stopped him with a mouth grunt at 25 yards aimed at the bottom of the brisket expecting him to drop at full alert. No drop and I hit exactly where I was aiming, not in the vitals. Fat and no blood on the arrow. I watched the buck run and then stop look around and then walk off another 100 yards. He stopped and bed down for about a half hour. Finally got up and walked off like nothing happened. It was raining pretty good so once I lost sight of him I got down and checked arrow and for blood. Just a couple drops at the hit site and white hair. about 2 hours after the initial hit I started making my way to where I last saw him and he was walking/cruising back towards me and the way he initially came from. walked by me and continued on for another 100 yards until I lost sight of him. He looked perfectly fine. Came back hours later and grid searched for 3 hours with a friend with no luck. I'm 99% sure he lived but never did see the buck again. never saw him before either so he was a bonus buck in the area.


----------



## vonfoust

Got out last night and picked up a cam on way in. Unfortunately this is what I found, stupid sun. Wondered why the camera was turned when I picked it up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Da Bears...at 25 yds


----------



## dougell

I wish they'd run bear and deer concurrent for the entire archery season.Cool picture.


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> I wish they'd run bear and deer concurrent for the entire archery season.Cool picture.


Me too

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

11 hours logged in the stand so far. 16 deer seen with 3 being verified bucks. 1 spike and one young 8 point and a mature 8. All mountain hunting, not watching any open areas so far. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good luck in Potter guys. What your picnic basket Joe.

First sit in 5C today. Saw 4 small bucks, 3 raccoons and a fox. No does :sad:
Swapped camera card on one cam there, numerous bucks, thus far this the best


----------



## dougell

He has a tank of a body.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> He has a tank of a body.


Oh yeah. We get some tanks in 5C


----------



## jac48

Took another doe last Friday am. Might get out tomorrow morning for a bit and hit work late.

Overall deer movement seems to be down a bit where I hunt. Have yet to see a legal buck and even the doe/fawns are few and far between. 

I'm hoping in the next couple weeks things pick up with the rut closing in.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

PAbigbear said:


> My cousin is hunting with me at camp this week and we're not sure what to think. A doe took a hit last night way to low, about 1-1.5" up from the bottom of the belly, but directly behind the front leg.
> He could see blood dripping out of the hole for several minutes as she walked away. He marked the spot where she went in the woods out if the field so we went back out last night about 3 hours after the initial shot. Puddles of blood turned into a drop every 20 yards and then we lost it after covering 225-250 yards. No beds. No signs of running tracks. We thought it would be dead if the bottom of the heart or lungs got hit or else it was just low enough to miss all the good stuff. Any ideas? Could you just clip the bottom of the lungs and survive with a hole in the described location? Would one just walk off like it was fine with a slice in the heart/lungs? Waiting on daylight to pick up the track.


I unfortunately had a similar incident on a doe last year. Made what I thought was a perfect hit. She jumped, walked about 20 yards into a thicket, bedded, then got up and walked away just before dark. I checked my arrow and found that it had basically nothing on it, but there were white hairs all around and big splash of bright red blood, so I thought it was a wrap. It was November and cold, so I let her go until next morning to play it safe. Took up the trail and it was immediately tiny drops. I looked for a full day (half of which was with two other people) and never found her or any signs of a lethal hit. In looking back, I think the angle was too steep (she was only 10 yards or so and I was decently high) and I didn't account for it enough and missed a heart shot by about an inch, instead clipping the bottom of the chest with one blade. It bothers me to this day... Hate wounding deer. Here's the initial blood I found:


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> I wish they'd run bear and deer concurrent for the entire archery season.Cool picture.


I always loved that about NY that deer, bear, and fall turkey ran congruent for years. Just go hunt big game with a bow in the mountains

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck all!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ever try to tell a non-bowhunter how much noise is made by leaves falling in the woods? The look on their faces is priceless. Here in Potter it’s raining leaves...I’m getting whip-lash spinning to check the sounds. 

Joe


----------



## ezshot81

12-Ringer said:


> Ever try to tell a non-bowhunter how much noise is made by leaves falling in the woods? The look on their faces is priceless. Here in Potter it’s raining leaves...I’m getting whip-lash spinning to check the sounds.
> 
> Joe


Lol that was last weekend in the Poconos. I couldn't even hunt with my eyes closed.


----------



## Charman03

Can I get some advice from the gang? There’s a crossbow hunter on the farm that must be scared of the dark. He apparently has his pistol drawn the entire walk into his stand in the morning. I surely don’t feel comfortable now walking in before light knowing this guy will probably fire at any noise. Should I tell the landowner?


----------



## Charman03

Sweet, now my pics come up sideways. Anyways let me know your thoughts


----------



## 12-Ringer

Figured out why momma and her cubs came running by...this big boy sauntered by just a few mins behind

https://youtu.be/z0uzwTtfZe4

Gotta love Potter seen more beat than deer so far


----------



## hrtlnd164

12-Ringer said:


> Figured out why momma and her cubs came running by...this big boy sauntered by just a few mins behind
> 
> https://youtu.be/z0uzwTtfZe4
> 
> Gotta love Potter seen more beat than deer so far


They definitely need thinned out up here, just not sure a week of folks putting on drives and shooting deer and bear with muzzleloader and rifles in archery season is the best way to accomplish this. Not sure I want to be in a tree in the middle of all that!


----------



## Straw

I had a good night in 2f passed on a 5 and 6 point and on my drive home I saw an albino fawn


----------



## fap1800

Charman03 said:


> Can I get some advice from the gang? There’s a crossbow hunter on the farm that must be scared of the dark. He apparently has his pistol drawn the entire walk into his stand in the morning. I surely don’t feel comfortable now walking in before light knowing this guy will probably fire at any noise. Should I tell the landowner?QUOTE]
> 
> I would. That’s a bit unnerving for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

First afternoon in Potter, I think I was in chipmunk central. 10-15 running through the dry leaves and keeping my head on a swivel looking for deer they made so much noise. No deer sightings, afternoon pretty warm, heard two deer blowing in the distance (odd), and a bunch of coyotes sounding off at 7pm. 

Cooler temps tomorrow morning and hopefully some deer on their hooves.


----------



## 138104

Not a PA deer, but saw this piebald in Saranac Lake, NY tonight.


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> Can I get some advice from the gang? There’s a crossbow hunter on the farm that must be scared of the dark. He apparently has his pistol drawn the entire walk into his stand in the morning. I surely don’t feel comfortable now walking in before light knowing this guy will probably fire at any noise. Should I tell the landowner?
> View attachment 6952621
> 
> View attachment 6952623


Maybe ask the landowner for the pistol guys phone number. Talk to him. If that guy was in the woods where I hunt he wouldn’t be the only a bit scared on the walk in.


----------



## Billy H

jac48 said:


> Took another doe last Friday am. Might get out tomorrow morning for a bit and hit work late.
> 
> Overall deer movement seems to be down a bit where I hunt. Have yet to see a legal buck and even the doe/fawns are few and far between.
> 
> I'm hoping in the next couple weeks things pick up with the rut closing in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Probably will sound like a dick here, but really don’t care. It makes me shake my head when guys post they have shot multiple doe, especially in the first weeks, and in the next breath complain doe are few and far between where they hunt. Should probably stop shooting does for a season or two. Believe me it makes a difference.


----------



## davydtune

Had a quick sit for the last 2 hours last night and saw 3 doe and 2 small bucks. The bucks were busy playing a game of grab ass with each other  Right at dark I passed on a doe. Was still legal shooting time and I could see her and could see my pins but when I went to aim I just couldn't tell where was aiming as she was a completely silhouette. I passed  Been seeing tons of deer and well season just started


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Probably will sound like a dick here, but really don’t care. It makes me shake my head when guys post they have shot multiple doe, especially in the first weeks, and in the next breath complain doe are few and far between where they hunt. Should probably stop shooting does for a season or two. Believe me it makes a difference.


Wondered that as well.


----------



## dougell

I have no idea where jac hunts or what the deer situation is like there.However,what you see and what's actually there can be deceiving.I monitor the deer pretty regularly in most of the areas where I hunt.From July through Sept,I was shocked at the lack of fawns I was seeing.They should be with the does a majority of the time from the middle of july on but they just weren't there.My initial thoughts were the wet spring we just went through had a big impact on fawn mortality.Strangely,the last two weeks I'm seeing more fawns than adult does.If IF I had few does and decent habitat,I'd also find a new place to hunt does but what you see and what's actually there can be too different things,especially this time of year.I don't know what it's like in 5C and 5D but around here,the food sources and deer patterns start changing weekly once archery season rolls around.


----------



## dougell

Charman03 said:


> Sweet, now my pics come up sideways. Anyways let me know your thoughts


My thoughts are,I'd be wearing a flashing red beacon light on the walk in and full florescent orange on stand.Wow.


----------



## Charman03

Billy H said:


> Probably will sound like a dick here, but really don’t care. It makes me shake my head when guys post they have shot multiple doe, especially in the first weeks, and in the next breath complain doe are few and far between where they hunt. Should probably stop shooting does for a season or two. Believe me it makes a difference.


Gotta agree with ya on this one. Buck hunting got so much better when I quit shooting the early season resident does off my small properties.


----------



## dougell

I have a bunch of DMAP tags for multiple properties and I doubt I'll shoot another doe this archery season even though some need to be shot.I just don't feel like dealing with them.My son passed some does on wed night and said he's not shooting anymore til rifle season.I'm sure that will change by next week.Tomorrow I plan on taking him and his buddy pheasant hunting which will be a nice change of pace.We may hunt with our bows in the afternoon.I've spent a total of 1 hour in stand this year and for some reason,I just don't have the motivation.


----------



## optimal_max

Billy H said:


> Probably will sound like a dick here, but really don’t care. It makes me shake my head when guys post they have shot multiple doe, especially in the first weeks, and in the next breath complain doe are few and far between where they hunt. Should probably stop shooting does for a season or two. Believe me it makes a difference.


It SOMETIMES makes a difference. I hunt a property that we didn't shoot does on for about 3 years. And even the other years we took maybe one or 2 all year. The doe/deer population didn't change.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shoot all you want, just don’t complain if there’s nothing left to shoot. There are suburban properties in 5C that can loose a dozen for a year and never impact the property, simply because others move in...can’t be said for everywhere.

Anyone seen Ludwigs corner lately...what was once a small Mecca is now going to be “something” plaza complete with a Super Wawa...

How about the back do Marsh Creek? Two sections that yielded 3 P&Y buck for our family is now getting a townhome make-over??

Rolling with the punches is getting harder and harder.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I have a bunch of DMAP tags for multiple properties and I doubt I'll shoot another doe this archery season even though some need to be shot.I just don't feel like dealing with them.My son passed some does on wed night and said he's not shooting anymore til rifle season.I'm sure that will change by next week.Tomorrow I plan on taking him and his buddy pheasant hunting which will be a nice change of pace.We may hunt with our bows in the afternoon.I've spent a total of 1 hour in stand this year and for some reason,I just don't have the motivation.


Where you guys headed for birds...we’re up now, Gold is closest little town, pretty much 1/2 way between Galeton and Coudersport.


----------



## Gene94

My property is surrounded with tons of deer habitat and polluted with does, fawns. I only own 23 acres in the middle of all that. The neighbors take it pretty easy on the does so I can get away with killing a couple every year and never feel a difference. Everyone's story is different though. Know your neighbors practices in regards to harvesting doe and also the habitat that surrounds you. That will help you know how it will affect the herd when you take doe out. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I'd like to hunt SGL 44 in elk county but they do a big youth hunt every year and I don't want to get in their way.We'll probably hit SGL77 which is close by and maybe hit Fox twp sportsmans club.They stock some leased property for the kids.SGL44 is awesome.The PGC just acquired this piece several years ago and along with pheasants forever,really manage it well for pheasants.It's a huge area,several thousand acres so you can get away from people fairly easily.It gets pounded but there's so much room that were still killing birds into feb last year.A lot of it is old strip mines with early successional growth that the porkies love.She got nailed the first two time out last year but seems to have learned her lesson.We'll see.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Shoot all you want, just don’t complain if there’s nothing left to shoot. There are suburban properties in 5C that can loose a dozen for a year and never impact the property, simply because others move in...can’t be said for everywhere.
> 
> Anyone seen Ludwigs corner lately...what was once a small Mecca is now going to be “something” plaza complete with a Super Wawa...
> 
> How about the back do Marsh Creek? Two sections that yielded 3 P&Y buck for our family is now getting a townhome make-over??
> 
> Rolling with the punches is getting harder and harder.


Still mad about that development over at MCSP.....


----------



## fap1800

My dad has has had a strict no doe policy for a number of years now on his 11 acres (except for my son who shot his first last year and is allowed one this year). It's probably been 10 years since I shot a doe there. He talked with this neighbor a few years ago who routinely shoots 3 or 4 a year about cutting back. My argument was that there were plenty of deer in the area, but rather my dad's property didn't offer anything in the way of habitat. Lots of old mature forest. Few oaks producing acorns. No areas to bed, etc. So a few years ago I got him to agree to allow me to hinge cut a good sized chuck for bedding. That has grown up nicely and the deer are now using it. He also has a good crop of acorns this year and low and behold there are dozens of deer coming through. He says, "I told you. Stop shooting them and they come back." I think it's a combination of both. Getting the neighbor to stop whacking and stacking surely played into it, but it's tough to know for sure what it really is because the property is just too small. 11 acres is nothing. He fondly reflects back on the good 'ole days when you would see a parade of 30 does, maybe a forky and a spike and very rarely a mature buck.


----------



## jac48

dougell said:


> I have no idea where jac hunts or what the deer situation is like there.However,what you see and what's actually there can be deceiving.I monitor the deer pretty regularly in most of the areas where I hunt.From July through Sept,I was shocked at the lack of fawns I was seeing.They should be with the does a majority of the time from the middle of july on but they just weren't there.My initial thoughts were the wet spring we just went through had a big impact on fawn mortality.Strangely,the last two weeks I'm seeing more fawns than adult does.If IF I had few does and decent habitat,I'd also find a new place to hunt does but what you see and what's actually there can be too different things,especially this time of year.I don't know what it's like in 5C and 5D but around here,the food sources and deer patterns start changing weekly once archery season rolls around.


I hunt 2b. There are a couple locations I have permission to hunt. There are an abundance of deer in the locations. I do think what I see or not see is deceiving at times. I know they are there or at least around. Just too many of them. I've only been out 3 times so I'm basing it on a rather smaller scale and the first few weeks were rather warm. But usually I see a good bit, not often in shooting range but still roaming and feeding. 

I do now know that one of the areas I hunt is getting a good bit of pressure which I'm sure is pushing the deer further out. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

They just closed field and stream store in camp hill by the mall. I know most of you guys boycott them but it was super convenient for me.


----------



## dougell

Is it one of the stores that will be a Sportsman's warehouse?


----------



## Gene94

Wow Sportsmans Warehouse would be awesome to have around! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Good luck too all,be safe buckle up..No hunting for me til next weekend...my first hunt..

Anyone for Game land hunt PM...someone backed out after saying yes...oh well Monster on Mountain..


----------



## Aspade17

dougell said:


> Is it one of the stores that will be a Sportsman's warehouse?


Not sure about the Camp Hill F&S, but the one near me (Altoona) is supposed to be a sportsman's warehouse. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Hey guys. So this German Shepherd kind of fell into my lap the other day. Long story short the original owner went bye bye and couldn't take the dog. 

She's about 7-9 months. When I got her she was clean. Her nails were clipped and her teeth look good. She's very friendly and social. But has very little obedience training. Within the last few days working with her she does know a few basic commands. She doesn't seem fully house broken. She likes to jump On people and counters to take your food. But seems willing to learn because after a correction she doesn't continue to do it. 

Our family has a 5 year old and a 9 month old. And I'm not sure she is a good fit for our family. She kind of doesn't know her own strength. She's good being left alone. She wines for a few minutes and then calms down. She doesn't tear anything up. She seems to have a bit of anxiety.

Anytime I get up she has to get up too. She won't rest unless we are all resting. We are kind of kicking the idea around of keeping her but we just aren't sure we want to commit to another dog. We lost our GSD about 1.5 years ago. But aren't fully over it. 

I'm throwing this out there because if there is someone that thinks this dog would be a good fit for their family pm me so we can talk. She's a good looking dog. We have been calling her Reese like Reese pieces. I don't know what her name was for the last 7 months. The guy I got her from is trying to get some shot records but I'm not holding my breath. She's not fixed. Here's a few pics.


----------



## nicko

Beautiful dog.


----------



## nicko

Giving the does with yearlings passes earlier in the season finally paid off tonight. Had a solo come in and give me a 25 yard shot. Heard her crash within 10 to 15 seconds after the shot and even better, she crashed within 20 yards of one of the main roads we take to get into the lease. Doesn’t get much better than that.

After going deerless last year, it feels good to restock the freezer.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Giving the does with yearlings passes earlier in the season finally paid off tonight. Had a solo come in and give me a 25 yard shot. Heard her crash within 10 to 15 seconds after the shot and even better, she crashed within 20 yards of one of the main roads we take to get into the lease. Doesn’t get much better than that.
> 
> After going deerless last year, it feels good to restock the freezer.


Congrats Nick! Which bow did you take her with?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Congrats Nick! Which bow did you take her with?


Thanks Dave. E35 got it done tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Nick!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saw a nice 9 tonight...no shot but it was a good one...small 4pnt and 3 doe...no shot opportunity on any.

Joe


----------



## Charman03

dougell said:


> Is it one of the stores that will be a Sportsman's warehouse?


Yes it is


----------



## Charman03

Nice doe nicko, congrats


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Giving the does with yearlings passes earlier in the season finally paid off tonight. Had a solo come in and give me a 25 yard shot. Heard her crash within 10 to 15 seconds after the shot and even better, she crashed within 20 yards of one of the main roads we take to get into the lease. Doesn’t get much better than that.
> 
> After going deerless last year, it feels good to restock the freezer.


That's a good feeling!


----------



## Gene94

Congrats Nick! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

nick060200 said:


> Hey guys. So this German Shepherd kind of fell into my lap the other day. Long story short the original owner went bye bye and couldn't take the dog.
> 
> She's about 7-9 months. When I got her she was clean. Her nails were clipped and her teeth look good. She's very friendly and social. But has very little obedience training. Within the last few days working with her she does know a few basic commands. She doesn't seem fully house broken. She likes to jump On people and counters to take your food. But seems willing to learn because after a correction she doesn't continue to do it.
> 
> Our family has a 5 year old and a 9 month old. And I'm not sure she is a good fit for our family. She kind of doesn't know her own strength. She's good being left alone. She wines for a few minutes and then calms down. She doesn't tear anything up. She seems to have a bit of anxiety.
> 
> Anytime I get up she has to get up too. She won't rest unless we are all resting. We are kind of kicking the idea around of keeping her but we just aren't sure we want to commit to another dog. We lost our GSD about 1.5 years ago. But aren't fully over it.
> 
> I'm throwing this out there because if there is someone that thinks this dog would be a good fit for their family pm me so we can talk. She's a good looking dog. We have been calling her Reese like Reese pieces. I don't know what her name was for the last 7 months. The guy I got her from is trying to get some shot records but I'm not holding my breath. She's not fixed. Here's a few pics.


She’s beautiful and you have a great breed right there. Give it a little time and some work and she will be extremely protective of those kids. Probably isn’t easy for her being passed around and whom knows how she was treated over those years either. Show her loyalty and companionship and I think you’re going to have a new best friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Giving the does with yearlings passes earlier in the season finally paid off tonight. Had a solo come in and give me a 25 yard shot. Heard her crash within 10 to 15 seconds after the shot and even better, she crashed within 20 yards of one of the main roads we take to get into the lease. Doesn’t get much better than that.
> 
> After going deerless last year, it feels good to restock the freezer.


Congrats Nicko!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> Hey guys. So this German Shepherd kind of fell into my lap the other day. Long story short the original owner went bye bye and couldn't take the dog.
> 
> She's about 7-9 months. When I got her she was clean. Her nails were clipped and her teeth look good. She's very friendly and social. But has very little obedience training. Within the last few days working with her she does know a few basic commands. She doesn't seem fully house broken. She likes to jump On people and counters to take your food. But seems willing to learn because after a correction she doesn't continue to do it.
> 
> Our family has a 5 year old and a 9 month old. And I'm not sure she is a good fit for our family. She kind of doesn't know her own strength. She's good being left alone. She wines for a few minutes and then calms down. She doesn't tear anything up. She seems to have a bit of anxiety.
> 
> Anytime I get up she has to get up too. She won't rest unless we are all resting. We are kind of kicking the idea around of keeping her but we just aren't sure we want to commit to another dog. We lost our GSD about 1.5 years ago. But aren't fully over it.
> 
> I'm throwing this out there because if there is someone that thinks this dog would be a good fit for their family pm me so we can talk. She's a good looking dog. We have been calling her Reese like Reese pieces. I don't know what her name was for the last 7 months. The guy I got her from is trying to get some shot records but I'm not holding my breath. She's not fixed. Here's a few pics.


You have my attention. One quick question. The picture with the truck, short leash, water bowl, and blanket,, was that her old home? Possibility we might take her off your hands.


----------



## nick060200

Billy H said:


> You have my attention. One quick question. The picture with the truck, short leash, water bowl, and blanket,, was that her old home? Possibility we might take her off your hands.


That's my work. That was taken early in the week.


----------



## smokin x's

Charman03 said:


> They just closed field and stream store in camp hill by the mall. I know most of you guys boycott them but it was super convenient for me.


wow. wish I'd have known they were closing, wonder if they had any sales before hand? It was convenient for me as well, other than that ive got LAS. F&S was a 30 min drive compared to the 2hr drive to LAS. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Giving the does with yearlings passes earlier in the season finally paid off tonight. Had a solo come in and give me a 25 yard shot. Heard her crash within 10 to 15 seconds after the shot and even better, she crashed within 20 yards of one of the main roads we take to get into the lease. Doesn’t get much better than that.
> 
> After going deerless last year, it feels good to restock the freezer.


congrats Nick,,,,now Eagles better win


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Giving the does with yearlings passes earlier in the season finally paid off tonight. Had a solo come in and give me a 25 yard shot. Heard her crash within 10 to 15 seconds after the shot and even better, she crashed within 20 yards of one of the main roads we take to get into the lease. Doesn’t get much better than that.
> 
> After going deerless last year, it feels good to restock the freezer.


All I see there is a pile of pastrami and tenderloin.


----------



## mastkvn

perryhunter4 said:


> She’s beautiful and you have a great breed right there. Give it a little time and some work and she will be extremely protective of those kids. Probably isn’t easy for her being passed around and whom knows how she was treated over those years either. Show her loyalty and companionship and I think you’re going to have a new best friend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X 2, I had GS dogs for 40 yrs with a little training she will protect your family for life very loyal


----------



## Nukeshtr

nicko said:


> Thanks Dave. E35 got it done tonight.




Gotta LOVE the E35! Might be my favorite all time bow. I just never know which one to take each day... glad to see u did well in God’s country!

No so sure your eagles are gonna do so well against the purple people eaters....


----------



## Gene94

Back in the tree!









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Back in the saddle, congrats Nick.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Been settled since 6:20...light rain...hope something comes by...


----------



## Billy H

Good luck all that are out. Had one of the bucks I been hunting coming in at first light. He got where I walked in stopped and calmly walk away. My bad I'm in a funnel in some of the thickest narly stuff on the property. Access is limited and I was afraid what happened would. Need to rethink how to get in here.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Giving the does with yearlings passes earlier in the season finally paid off tonight. Had a solo come in and give me a 25 yard shot. Heard her crash within 10 to 15 seconds after the shot and even better, she crashed within 20 yards of one of the main roads we take to get into the lease. Doesn’t get much better than that.
> 
> After going deerless last year, it feels good to restock the freezer.


Nice! Way to go :set1_applaud:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Good luck all that are out. Had one of the bucks I been hunting coming in at first light. He got where I walked in stopped and calmly walk away. My bad I'm in a funnel in some of the thickest narly stuff on the property. Access is limited and I was afraid what happened would. Need to rethink how to get in here.


Nice that you had an encounter with him....tends to add a little motivation


----------



## davydtune

Dead, dead night last night but may know why. First sit this year in one of my best stands on a private farm. Well as I'm walking in is see marking tape and it leads right to my stand. Then I know someone has been in it because the strap on my top quick step had the buckle broke and it was tied onto the tree with the tag end of a ratchet strap that's on the stand :mg: Luckily I had a new stand and straps with me to do a swap. I'm guessing they went for a bit of a ride when that step went so hopefully they will stay out but in the meantime I need to figure out who it is. Unless I gave you the ok to use it I don't want you in it, it is on private land  I do let a couple other guys that hunt there hunt my stands but they always call or txt to ask first so they know I'm not going to be there and they certainly wouldn't mark a trail in :wink: Peoples


----------



## davydtune

Not hunting today for me. The daughter is a senior at Edinboro University and it's their home coming today. So I'm going to go hang with what I'm sure will be a bunch of drunk greeks, lol! It should be a good time as I'm more of an observer than a participant these days. Will few good laughs I'm sure, lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Brother is on the other side of the property and sends me this....we’re at our camp in Potter

Yote or fox?

He text red...”white fox”, he doesn’t have a lot of experience with yotes or foxes. Pic isn’t great, but the one looks more like a yote to me...what do you guys think?


----------



## Gene94

Passed these 2 this morning so far









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Brother is on the other side of the property and sends me this....we’re at our camp in Potter
> 
> Yote or fox?
> 
> He text red...”white fox”, he doesn’t have a lot of experience with yotes or foxes. Pic isn’t great, but the one looks more like a yote to me...what do you guys think?


 I would say def. a yote when u blow the pic up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

It’s so quiet here that you could hear a cheese goat popcorn fart a mile away. Not a sound other than acorns dropping. Horny spike so far...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

davydtune said:


> Not hunting today for me. The daughter is a senior at Edinboro University and it's their home coming today. So I'm going to go hang with what I'm sure will be a bunch of drunk greeks, lol! It should be a good time as I'm more of an observer than a participant these days. Will few good laughs I'm sure, lol!


I've got some friends that still religiously attend kegs and eggs at EU homecoming. I myself will avoid town like the plague this weekend. Glad to see it decided to rain for the 4 hours I had available to hunt this week. Tomorrows weather looks good! O wait its Sunday and this is PA...........


----------



## smokin x's

Nothing this morning but groundhogs and squirrels where I'm at in 5A. The view isn't too bad though!









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Big 5A doe here! Magnus did it again!









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Got her on the rail, heaviest doe I've ever shot! Weighed 143 pounds with the heart and lungs! Lots of good eating!









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Pulled a Dan Infalt today and pushed hard into a bedding area. Right around 830 a shooter stood outta his bed 85 yards away and I never saw him. Had too much movement on stand and spooked him. O well fun anyway


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Giving the does with yearlings passes earlier in the season finally paid off tonight. Had a solo come in and give me a 25 yard shot. Heard her crash within 10 to 15 seconds after the shot and even better, she crashed within 20 yards of one of the main roads we take to get into the lease. Doesn’t get much better than that.
> 
> After going deerless last year, it feels good to restock the freezer.


Way'd it go Nick! Well deserved man...



Gene94 said:


> Big 5A doe here! Magnus did it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Congrats Gene!



First outing of the season for me today, hunting on the ground. First and only deer i saw was at 10:03 this morn, a 140 to 150 pound doe. She came in from the opposite direction i had hoped for...which was also where the very light breeze was taking my scent. She seemed to wind me but never spooked as she turned to come in my general direction. With only 2 narrow trees between us...i could never 'safely' finish the turn that i had started towards her. When she hit 20yds she spotted me and froze. I had hoped she was going to be one of those overly curious types and hang around a bit too long, but not a chance, lol.

My pops hunted in a hedgerow next to a cornfield about 200yds from me but saw nodda. Heading back out around 3:30-4 o'clock.


----------



## Pointinglab

Any one take any junior hunters out for pheasants. I took my two sons and one of their friends out. The boys limited by 8 am. Combination of great dog work and good shooting by the boys. Tons of people out last year there were only five or six trucks at the game land. Today we counted over thirty.

Anyone else take a kid out?


----------



## smokin x's

Pointinglab said:


> Any one take any junior hunters out for pheasants. I took my two sons and one of their friends out. The boys limited by 8 am. Combination of great dog work and good shooting by the boys. Tons of people out last year there were only five or six trucks at the game land. Today we counted over thirty.
> 
> Anyone else take a kid out?


I didn't take any kids out but I'm out with my bow on SGL. I can attest to the number of people out, I was suprised in a good way. Its nice to see so many people getting kids out to enjoy the outdoors!

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

smokin x's said:


> I didn't take any kids out but I'm out with my bow on SGL. I can attest to the number of people out, I was suprised in a good way. Its nice to see so many people getting kids out to enjoy the outdoors!
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Good to hear people getting kids out and hunting. 

The start of youth pheasant marks the end of my bowhunting on local SGL for the season. Once that season starts, trying to get on deer gets very difficult. 

It is what it is and that’s what public land is for.


----------



## smokin x's

I'm out on SGL this evening. Still hunted an overlooked area leading to a small patch of whiteoaks last night. Saw 6 does and 2 young bucks working towards the oaks, nothing in range. Came back and snuck into the oak patch for tonights hunt. I didn't expect to see so many people out pheasant hunting, but tons of fresh sign so we will see.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

smokin x's said:


> I'm out on SGL this evening. Still hunted an overlooked area leading to a small patch of whiteoaks last night. Saw 6 does and 2 young bucks working towards the oaks, nothing in range. Came back and snuck into the oak patch for tonights hunt. I didn't expect to see so many people out pheasant hunting, but tons of fresh sign so we will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Good luck! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

nicko said:


> Good to hear people getting kids out and hunting.
> 
> The start of youth pheasant marks the end of my bowhunting on local SGL for the season. Once that season starts, trying to get on deer gets very difficult.
> 
> It is what it is and that’s what public land is for.


I certainly limit my time on SGL once pheasant season begins but it can still produce in certain areas. Not much archery deer hunting pressure on the section local to me. I'm not expecting any monsters, but one of the big does I saw lastnight would be nice. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

This little guy and 3 doe just walked in the food plot. First ones I've seen all evening. Terrible swirling winds all evening so far









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

Gene94 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Congrats on the doe, she's a cow!

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

I tried a few times to find a kid to take pheasant hunting as mine are too old now. All my friends with younger ones are in youth football. I got soaked on my only few hours I got to get out this morning. My stuff will be dry by morning though.....


----------



## PAbigbear

Had a great day despite not letting an arrow fly while basically scouting for bear. Had deer within 100 yards well before shooting light til I climbed down at 100. Switched spots and saw several more this evening. Got drawn 3x and just couldn't get the shot I wanted each time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Skunked tonight...couldn’t have asked for more perfect conditions for the set I was in....9/10 if a mile walk in, set up by 2:15...saw my first squirrel at 6:35 and that was the extent of the hunt...

Did find some new apples, but impossible to set up there at that moment, plus it was the first west wind of my time up here (since Wednesday) that opens the are where are best buck has been hanging.










Area was completely torn apart by the deer, but ni ground set was possible.

I was a beautiful night.


----------



## perryhunter4

Not an eventful day for me. Saw a spike
This morning and had a bigger spike (bout 7 inches) bed 40 yds from my std at 4:30...he got up at 6, scraped then fed off. That was it with 9 hours in std today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Skunked for this evening...watched a flock of about 20 turkey for awhile though.

My pops on the other hand, got up to leave just a tad too early before dark it would seem. He sat in the same 15-20yd wide woods hedgerow he sat this morning, rye field in front of him and a corn field behind. Just a few steps into his way back to the truck, he made it to the edge of the rye field and saw a good buck at about 50yds, coming right to him. Buck spotted him about the same time, wheeled around, snorted and took off. Have to think in another minute or so the buck would been broadside around 15-20yds of him if he had sat tight just a little longer. Been there, done that!

Heavy acorn crop this year...so many where i went in this morning i almost slipped and fell on my arse.


----------



## Viper69

Connected on a 10 point tonight. Not the widest buck but was just too pretty to pass









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Viper69 said:


> Connected on a 10 point tonight. Not the widest buck but was just too pretty to pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Gorgeous buck! Way to go 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie S.

Viper69 said:


> Connected on a 10 point tonight. Not the widest buck but was just too pretty to pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Very nice!!!


----------



## Spency

Viper69 said:


> Connected on a 10 point tonight. Not the widest buck but was just too pretty to pass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Awesome, congrats on a great buck!


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Viper!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Viper69 said:


> Connected on a 10 point tonight. Not the widest buck but was just too pretty to pass


Pretty indeed :thumbs_up


----------



## nicko

Looks like nice tine length viper. Congrats!!!!


----------



## nicko

Since I got my doe at the end of the day on Friday, I slept in on Saturday morning, took time to get the hotel room straightened up and my stuff packed up, and went to the woods to pull my stand and sticks down from my Friday hunt. I pulled into the bottom of the pipeline where my stand was and there was a decent buck just standing there .... 8:20 AM. No guarantees I would’ve even had a chance at him if I was in the stand as I don’t know where he came from or where he was going but less than 100 yards from my stand.

You can’t shoot them if you’re not out there.


----------



## perryhunter4

Viper69 said:


> Connected on a 10 point tonight. Not the widest buck but was just too pretty to pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Listen to ya.... not the widest. That thing is a stud here in PA... great buck!! Good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> I've got some friends that still religiously attend kegs and eggs at EU homecoming. I myself will avoid town like the plague this weekend. Glad to see it decided to rain for the 4 hours I had available to hunt this week. Tomorrows weather looks good! O wait its Sunday and this is PA...........


Oh I was at kegs and eggs for several hours. I could do without the elbow to ass of people but it was fun and entertaining all the same


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Viper!


----------



## davydtune

Nice buck Viper!!!


----------



## full moon64

congrats Viper....


----------



## Billy H

Way to go Viper, you can smile the tine length isn’t that bad :wink:

.


----------



## Billy H

What a great morning to be out










,, OHHHHHHH that’s right in PA we can’t hunt Sunday on account it might keep us out of church. I get a little more tempted each year to just hunt on Sunday on our private farm. It just so ridiculous.


----------



## davydtune

It is a great morning, I'm sure they are all over this AM lain:


----------



## Billy H

davydtune said:


> It is a great morning, I'm sure they are all over this AM lain:


Don’t want to start a b, tch fest. But I can relate to these guys with kids in sports. My grandson wants to hunt but plays sports every Saturday. That also keeps my son out of the woods. 
We are members of the farm bureau just to get a discount on insurance. Not going to re-up this year. I know it won’t do a bit of good but at least I’ll feel better that I’m not supporting the entity that keeps us out of the woods on Sunday.


----------



## Mathias

Sweet success Viper, congrats.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Was just talking about this with my brother...sure would be nice if when they are considering which Sundays to open they would look ahead the calendar and select those Sundays that occur before typical School Holidays/Days Off (Columbus Day, Voting Day, Thanksgiving, etc...) providing for longer opportunities.

Just a thought....problem is we all think more about it than those who will facilitate the change.

Joe


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> Was just talking about this with my brother...sure would be nice if when they are considering which Sundays to open they would look ahead the calendar and select those Sundays that occur before typical School Holidays/Days Off (Columbus Day, Voting Day, Thanksgiving, etc...) providing for longer opportunities.
> 
> Just a thought....problem is we all think more about it than those who will facilitate the change.
> 
> Joe


Your telling me,,,6 day work week,,,Im just ready too go for a 2 mile scout trip up MT...


----------



## davydtune

Billy H said:


> Don’t want to start a b, tch fest. But I can relate to these guys with kids in sports. My grandson wants to hunt but plays sports every Saturday. That also keeps my son out of the woods.
> We are members of the farm bureau just to get a discount on insurance. Not going to re-up this year. I know it won’t do a bit of good but at least I’ll feel better that I’m not supporting the entity that keeps us out of the woods on Sunday.


:thumbs_up


----------



## ezshot81

Congrats viper! And to all those that have connected. Great night in the stand. Saw 4 bears (mother and 3 Cubs) watched the squirrel gymnastics final and then about 6 a buck chased 6 does to my stand. I couldn't tell if he had brow tines or not but he had a bruiser body. After quickly deciding he was out I turned to a doe that was off to my side. Only when I walked up to it did I realize I shot a small spike 7/8". Didn't feel to great about that.


----------



## ManODeer

Really nice deer Viper. Congrats!


----------



## smokin x's

Billy H said:


> What a great morning to be out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,, OHHHHHHH that’s right in PA we can’t hunt Sunday on account it might keep us out of church. I get a little more tempted each year to just hunt on Sunday on our private farm. It just so ridiculous.





davydtune said:


> It is a great morning, I'm sure they are all over this AM lain:


it is a great morning. I'm on stand on Public in MD this morning. 3 young bucks, 12 does, and about 15 turkey so far. It sure feels a lot colder than the weather is saying. Its a crisp, hear an animal moving from a couple hundred yards, type of morning. Wind is switching on me, gonna have to make a move shortly. 


Congrats Viper and everyone else who's connected so far this year! 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> What a great morning to be out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,, OHHHHHHH that’s right in PA we can’t hunt Sunday on account it might keep us out of church. I get a little more tempted each year to just hunt on Sunday on our private farm. It just so ridiculous.


I threaten it every year, then every year chicken out.


----------



## Tuna11

Damn nice buck viper, stop it with the not the widest nonsense!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ezshot81 said:


> Congrats viper! And to all those that have connected. Great night in the stand. Saw 4 bears (mother and 3 Cubs) watched the squirrel gymnastics final and then about 6 a buck chased 6 does to my stand. I couldn't tell if he had brow tines or not but he had a bruiser body. After quickly deciding he was out I turned to a doe that was off to my side. Only when I walked up to it did I realize I shot a small spike 7/8". Didn't feel to great about that.
> View attachment 6954501


Congrats. Shooting a deer with a bow can be challenging enough. How do you pull the trigger on the release...back tension?


Probably was a good morning to be out today...about 7 degrees cooler here too. I wouldn't be surprised to hear of some guys hunting sundays...especially if they can literally walk out the back door to do it.


----------



## full moon64

OMG there is ton acorns on mountain....Saw alot sign,small buck...


----------



## ezshot81

@ajpunisher it's just a Scott silver horn release. I get the trigger on the corner of my mouth and pull the trigger with my tongue.


----------



## full moon64

ezshot81 said:


> @ajpunisher it's just a Scott silver horn release. I get the trigger on the corner of my mouth and pull the trigger with my tongue.


:mg:


----------



## Viper69

Tuna11 said:


> Damn nice buck viper, stop it with the not the widest nonsense!


I know. I can't help it. People in my area always ask how wide was he? That seems to be the end all around here for some reason. I actually like tine length more personally. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ezshot81 said:


> @ajpunisher it's just a Scott silver horn release. I get the trigger on the corner of my mouth and pull the trigger with my tongue.


I thought maybe with the corner of your mouth somehow...but you pull it with your tongue, DAMN!



Tuna11 said:


> Damn nice buck viper, stop it with the not the widest nonsense!





Viper69 said:


> I know. I can't help it. People in my area always ask how wide was he? That seems to be the end all around here for some reason. I actually like tine length more personally.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I like a bit of everything but always had a soft spot for odd racks...drop tines, kickers and acorn type stuff. If i was to guess the spread of your buck, i want to say about 17" inside but i'm leaning more towards 15 3/4-16 1/2"'s......so how wide was he?:wink:
Still a stud no matter what he measures...


----------



## Viper69

Actually I didn't measure it. I took it to the butcher and my taxidermist is picking up the head tomorrow for me. That's service. Lol. I was thinking 17" outside but I'll have to check

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinTheChristian

Do any of you fellas go near WMU 2C, 2D or 2E? Does any one feel optimisitic about hartesting a buck on public land?


----------



## Aspade17

Viper69 said:


> I know. I can't help it. People in my area always ask how wide was he? That seems to be the end all around here for some reason. I actually like tine length more personally.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Congrats on a heck of a nice buck Viper! Forget about how wide he is, the one I have pictures of is 20"+ and I wouldn't give him a second look if they both came in together. The one you shot would be getting the arrow! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

We decided to give the deer a break and hunt pheasants instead.My son had two buddies sleep over who never hunted birds.It was an experience to say the least taking three 14 year old kids out.The plan was to let his two buddies do most of the shooting and Jordan was just going to back them up.The first spot we went to we had 8 good points and flushes but his two buddies probably shot a box of shells and never cut a feather.We went to a second spot and immediately had a bird up that Jordan killed.We had 12 more points and flushes before one of them finally connected lol.As we were leaving Bailey get's all birdy and locks up on point about 10 yards off the SGL road.We went in,flushed the bird and Jordan ended up killing it.It was a lot of fun and the kids got to experience a good upland day.I have no idea how far we walked but I was dragging by the time we got back.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Viper69 said:


> Connected on a 10 point tonight. Not the widest buck but was just too pretty to pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Great deer my friend!


----------



## fap1800

Seeing some good deer going down. Congrats to those that have connected! Gonna take my son out this afternoon and try a different spot once he gets off the bus. We've been skunked the last few times in the blind at my parents.


----------



## dougell

Yep,that's a beautiful deer.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Haven't hunted my river bottom spot yet this season. Gonna give it a try tomorrow morning but don't know what to expect with all the standing corn (wasn't a high water/flood year so that's a plus)...supposed to be in the upper 30's so atleast the morning temp won't be too bad. Most years the corn has been picked a week or 2 before archery season starts to sometime during the first week in that spot. Since archery season started a week later this year, they are definitely a bit behind picking so far this year. I haven't seen much corn being picked anywhere yet and it didn't do well at all in some of the lower lying areas.

Wouldn't mind being out when the farmer's started picking. I've been able to be out a few times when a nearby cornfield was being picked and it definitely moved some deer!

Took 2 shots with inline yesterday afternoon...didn't need to move a thing so it's ready to go. Going 'higher tech' with it this season as it's the first time i'll be hunting with a scope on it. I've carried both a bow and the muzzleloader a handful of times in past seasons but that's a pain in the ass to do...might carry both saturday but not sure i feel like doing that. I probably wouldn't have shot them anyway, if i'd had the bow...but i've had legal buck in bow range the last 2 seasons when i carried only the inline.


----------



## Spency

Dont let your guard down, the bears are attacking. Knew I shouldnt have let the broadhead target out last night.


----------



## alancac98

Billy H said:


> Don’t want to start a b, tch fest. But I can relate to these guys with kids in sports. My grandson wants to hunt but plays sports every Saturday. That also keeps my son out of the woods.
> We are members of the farm bureau just to get a discount on insurance. Not going to re-up this year. I know it won’t do a bit of good but at least I’ll feel better that I’m not supporting the entity that keeps us out of the woods on Sunday.


Yeah, it's not like the PGC could possibly understand that if a farmer doesn't want his property hunted, all he has to do is tell the people hunting it not to hunt on Sunday! I am an advocate of Sunday hunting, but not really for you or me, but for the kids like your son and grandson who can't get out due to sports and other activities on Saturday. It would ensure that our sport continues to grow and keeps the future bright for PA hunting.


----------



## Nukeshtr

View attachment 6956189


Quick recovery in 3A tonight. 60 yards


----------



## ManODeer

Nice, congratulations!


----------



## Gene94

Wow beautiful buck! Congrats 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Nukeshtr said:


> View attachment 6956189
> 
> 
> Quick recovery in 3A tonight. 60 yards


Congrats! That left side looks like it has good mass. Any other pics to share?


----------



## Nukeshtr

Farm country here off of route 49. Tioga county isn’t as popular as potter, but I’m only 10 miles from the potter line. The deer eat good out back.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats nukeshooter


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Nice bucks Viper and Nukeshooter!!!


----------



## nicko

alancac98 said:


> Yeah, it's not like the PGC could possibly understand that if a farmer doesn't want his property hunted, all he has to do is tell the people hunting it not to hunt on Sunday! I am an advocate of Sunday hunting, but not really for you or me, but for the kids like your son and grandson who can't get out due to sports and other activities on Saturday. It would ensure that our sport continues to grow and keeps the future bright for PA hunting.


PGC does not have the authority to open Sundays to hunting. That authority is in the hands of the state legislature. The PGC is in favor of getting Sunday hunting started in PA but the farm bureau appears to be one of the groups most opposed to the idea.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats...nice buck Nuke!!


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> PGC does not have the authority to open Sundays to hunting. That authority is in the hands of the state legislature. The PGC is in favor of getting Sunday hunting started in PA but the farm bureau appears to be one of the groups most opposed to the idea.


And then there are the hunters opposed to it as well. SMH :dontknow:


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the buck nukeshooter.

Interesting first for me sitting in Bucks county today. Pair of coyotes came past @630 about 50 yards apart. One was vocal the other silent, watched one at 15 yards in the moonlight through binoculars.
Numerous fox, pair of woodies swimming in creek and no deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Nice deer fellas.


----------



## fap1800

That's a great buck, Nuke. Well done!

I took my son out after school yesterday and we set up on the edge of the timber where the property owner said the deer were funneling out every evening. Wind was right and we were tucked in on top of a shooting backstop about 10 feet off the ground. I'm still trying to get Luke to grasp the idea that deer can pick his movement off at a good distance and that if he does move it has to be slow. Anyway, around 6:15 two doe exited the timber and what does Luke do? Quickly points and says, "Deer!" Not quite yelling, but certainly loud enough to spook the two does back into the timber. Just a bit too excited. We had a good talk about a deer's natural defenses on the walk out so hopefully next time goes a little better.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> That's a great buck, Nuke. Well done!
> 
> I took my son out after school yesterday and we set up on the edge of the timber where the property owner said the deer were funneling out every evening. Wind was right and we were tucked in on top of a shooting backstop about 10 feet off the ground. I'm still trying to get Luke to grasp the idea that deer can pick his movement off at a good distance and that if he does move it has to be slow. Anyway, around 6:15 two doe exited the timber and what does Luke do? Quickly points and says, "Deer!" Not quite yelling, but certainly loud enough to spook the two does back into the timber. Just a bit too excited. We had a good talk about a deer's natural defenses on the walk out so hopefully next time goes a little better.


Good stuff. First time my son saw deer headed our way he says "There's a deer Dad!" Well, there WAS one


----------



## dougell

Been there there very first day I ever took my son deer hunting lol.I still bust his nuggets about it to this day.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Good stuff. First time my son saw deer headed our way he says "There's a deer Dad!" Well, there WAS one


You need to make a trip up to SGL 44.We had about 12 flushes out there on saturday in less than 2 hours.Yesterday there was a planned power outage on my side of town so I had no phones or electric from noon on.I picked my son up from school,grabbed the dog and went back up.In less than an hour we had 11 flushes and he had another limit.


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats Nuke.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> You need to make a trip up to SGL 44.We had about 12 flushes out there on saturday in less than 2 hours.Yesterday there was a planned power outage on my side of town so I had no phones or electric from noon on.I picked my son up from school,grabbed the dog and went back up.In less than an hour we had 11 flushes and he had another limit.


I'll be up later in season, I'll let you know when we can get up there. Had planned on being there opening day, but will be in a truck on the way to Montana that day.


----------



## jac48

Congrats on the bucks!! Very nice.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## denverrdan

Not legal in my area, nor would I shoot him. But saw my first buck last night. A big 4 point, with maybe one brow tine but it looks like its too small to count. Even if it was, its 3 high here. Hopefully he survives. He chased a couple doe and grunted too. First pre rut activity I've seen.


----------



## KylePA

Nice buck Nuke.

Since I filled two doe tags and a buck tag already the year, I picked up a new project in the Classifieds. A like new ritual 30. It looks like I’m going to retire the E-35 with the v-grip. I took it out to Lancaster Archery this morning and have it shooting lights out already. 










Tempting to take it out tonight and try to christen it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> Nice buck Nuke.
> 
> Since I filled two doe tags and a buck tag already the year, I picked up a new project in the Classifieds. A like new ritual 30. It looks like I’m going to retire the E-35 with the v-grip. I took it out to Lancaster Archery this morning and have it shooting lights out already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting to take it out tonight and try to christen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kyle, how well does the R30 hold on target vs. the E35? I've said I would stay away from short ATA bows but this bow is intriguing.


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Kyle, how well does the R30 hold on target vs. the E35? I've said I would stay away from short ATA bows but this bow is intriguing.


I actually am really liking it. My E-35 balanced soo well. Even at 30” it seems to hold rock steady with a little B-Stinger up front

The entire setup feels quite different as I am trying a one pin CBE Engage sight as well. I’m really shooting it well. For the money I’ll get I’ll probably keep my E-35 as well.

It’s a 28” draw sitting at 67lbs if you want to shoot it. I know you are nearby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> I actually am really liking it. My E-35 balanced soo well. Even at 30” it seems to hold rock steady with a little B-Stinger up front
> 
> The entire setup feels quite different as I am trying a one pin CBE Engage sight as well. I’m really shooting it well. For the money I’ll get I’ll probably keep my E-35 as well.
> 
> It’s a 28” draw sitting at 67lbs if you want to shoot it. I know you are nearby.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer Kyle. I'm a 28" DL but I haven't shot 66-67 lbs. in about 6 years since my shoulder surgery. I'm probably better off now shooting it now because I might like it too much.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Good stuff. First time my son saw deer headed our way he says "There's a deer Dad!" Well, there WAS one





dougell said:


> Been there there very first day I ever took my son deer hunting lol.I still bust his nuggets about it to this day.


His first instinct is to point. He can get away with it in a blind, but in a natural blind or stand he needs to be more disciplined. He'll get it. I think last evening did the trick.


----------



## Nukeshtr

View attachment 6956889
View attachment 6956891


Just thought I’d add a couple day light pics before he went to the butchers. Really good mass. Not the biggest buck on the hill, but not the smallest either


----------



## dougell

That's a good solid buck Nuke.I like unique racks


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> His first instinct is to point. He can get away with it in a blind, but in a natural blind or stand he needs to be more disciplined. He'll get it. I think last evening did the trick.


Cherish it fap.It's all part of the journey.The way kids learn is by messing it up.Before you know it,he won't need you anymore.That's a refreshing but sobering feeling.


----------



## KylePA

That an awesome buck. Congrats.

All settled in for the night shift 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Nuke congrats,,,Kyle looks like a sweet bow...My Realm X is waiting winter fun


----------



## nicko

Great buck nuke!


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Great buck nuke!


Nicko better get your Eagles ready


----------



## davydtune

The new PSE got to eat tonight  Got this gal around 6pm. She was all alone and dry and no light weight :teeth: She was a touch over 20 yards & quartering away. Arrow went in behind the last rib and out into the off side leg. I did hit her a bit low but Magnus Black Hornet still got the job done. I just last year got permission to deer hunt this property but I have been trapping it for many seasons now. The time and work I've put in now is paying off and this is the first deer I've taken there :darkbeer:


----------



## KylePA

davydtune said:


> The new PSE got to eat tonight  Got this gal around 6pm. She was all alone and dry and no light weight :teeth: She was a touch over 20 yards & quartering away. Arrow went in behind the last rib and out into the off side leg. I did hit her a bit low but Magnus Black Hornet still got the job done. I just last year got permission to deer hunt this property but I have been trapping it for many seasons now. The time and work I've put in now is paying off and this is the first deer I've taken there :darkbeer:


Congrats big pumpkin on her.

I had a number of does and one big 6 point all out of range. Getting down I got blown at non stop for what seemed like 5 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

What's the longest you will stay in your stand after dark if there are deer close? Will it ruin that spot for a day or 2? Stated in my stand for about 45 min after dark last Friday cause 2 does were just hanging out within 10 yards.


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Nicko better get your Eagles ready


Depending on how Sunday night goes, I might be changing my avatar. 

Congrats Davy.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Leaving for camp at 2:00 gonna tey and make it in time to get in stand tonite.will be up there till sunday.lotta bucks were showing themselves opening weekend hopefully they are still around


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Leaving for camp at 2:00 gonna tey and make it in time to get in stand tonite.will be up there till sunday.lotta bucks were showing themselves opening weekend hopefully they are still around


Good luck Darrin.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Good luck Darrin.


Thanks Nick! Got a secluded spot for saturday i got a feeling i will be one of the few out with a bow.


----------



## Bucket

ezshot81 said:


> What's the longest you will stay in your stand after dark if there are deer close? Will it ruin that spot for a day or 2? Stated in my stand for about 45 min after dark last Friday cause 2 does were just hanging out within 10 yards.


Normally just till it's dark enough that I feel that can't actually identify me then smack the tree with another branch or something (non metal). Just enough to get them to move on.


----------



## vonfoust

ezshot81 said:


> What's the longest you will stay in your stand after dark if there are deer close? Will it ruin that spot for a day or 2? Stated in my stand for about 45 min after dark last Friday cause 2 does were just hanging out within 10 yards.


I pack a HECS suit. When it gets dark I just suit up, climb down and pet a few on my way out.


----------



## jlh42581

ezshot81 said:


> What's the longest you will stay in your stand after dark if there are deer close? Will it ruin that spot for a day or 2? Stated in my stand for about 45 min after dark last Friday cause 2 does were just hanging out within 10 yards.


Opening day I climbed out of the saddle, took the platform off the tree, climbed down the tree and removed every stick. Packed it all in my bag with 2 standing at 20 yards. When they finally blew out I couldnt have cared less. They were gone in a flash. Id rather that then have one stand and stomp interdigital all over the place.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to Nuke and Davydtune!

Like things often do, something came up and i didn't make it out yesterday as planned. 
A buddy of mine was out yesterday morning but got busted by 3 doe as soon as he climbed up the tree.
Another friend took a long tined 9pt with an 18" spread this past friday...seems a few great bucks are being knocked off a bit 'earlier' then normal this season.


----------



## pdcornell

Shot this past Friday at 12 yards


----------



## Billy H

pdcornell said:


> Shot this past Friday at 12 yards


Congrats.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Cornell!!!

Looks like things are picking up. Only two more weeks before primetime kicks in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice...a few good ones getting knocked down[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## pdcornell

Rain today and wind tomorrow should help thin things out in the woods. Things are picking up. More and more deer laying along the roads. Best time of year right around the corner. Good luck to all and enjoy the next few weeks!!!


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Congrats Cornell!!!
> 
> Looks like things are picking up. Only two more weeks before primetime kicks in.


got that right,Halloween...congrats on buck


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Depending on how Sunday night goes, I might be changing my avatar.
> 
> Congrats Davy.


No Nicko we got these cowboys:darkbeer:


----------



## davydtune

Congrats everyone! Deer seem to falling at a steady pace. I'm taking the next couple nights of and then am headed for camp Friday afternoon. Going to try and get out for an evening sit then taking the smoke pole out Saturday to see if I can find a bear


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> got that right,Halloween...congrats on buck


Got your costume picked out?


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Got your costume picked out?


yeah man...walking dead:mg:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> *Congrats Cornell!!!*
> 
> Looks like things are picking up. Only two more weeks before primetime kicks in.


X2

I haven't hunted very often on Halloween and have yet take any deer on that day that i can remember, but i did hunt it last year and it thoroughly sucked!:wink:
The 3 best buck i saw during last years archery season were on Oct 20th, 26 and Nov 10. Seen some older bucks chasing the last 2 seasons during the last few days of the last week so will be nice to hunt till the 16th this year if needed.


----------



## nicko

Dropped my first archery buck on Halloween 2007. He came in to a bleat, grunt, rattle sequence. Good memories from that hunt. Two days prior, my bow popped off my tow line as I was pulling it up to my stand and the bottom limb split in two places when it hit the ground. I broke out the backup bow and got a late start in the woods that Halloween day due to family commitments. I didn't get set in my stand until 10:30 am, forgot my hat at home, and set up on the south facing side of the tree which left me completely lit up by the sun. Not a good start but by 10:50am, the buck was dead on the ground. 

Anyway......I planned my November week to hunt upstate this year (11/4 - 11/8) on couple things:

- my own experiences and observed deer activity in past years
- the data provided by Joe in this 2018-19 AT deer contest recap thread 
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5629959

Hoping the trend continues this year.


----------



## perryhunter4

Reminder: for those just archery hunting this weekend we no longer are required to wear orange while walking, or wrap around a tree while posted. I am going to still wear a hat while walking and tie vest to bag but put away at my stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I was out today right as the rain quit and it was super windy. Did a semi-hunt/scouting mission sneaking up through my neighbor's property (with permission of course) to some public land behind my house. Ended up seeing 6 or 7 bucks and around 10 doe while sneaking around. Caught one nice buck at 45 yards and he caught the tail end of my last move and zeroed in on me, then relaxed when nothing else moved..... Until the wind switched. Gone. Lots of deer around and tons of sign. Just want a buck at the right place at the right time. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton

Hitting the road early Friday AM and will be in camp Saturday AM for the week. Looking forward to seeing the guys and hitting the woods!


----------



## Nukeshtr

nicko said:


> Depending on how Sunday night goes, I might be changing my avatar.
> 
> Congrats Davy.





I can send you a Vikings logo!!!! 

SKOL !!!!!!! 

Tough being a vikes fan in PA brother, lol


----------



## Mathias

pd~nice buck, congrats! Up close and personal too-12 yards.


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Congrats everyone! Deer seem to falling at a steady pace. I'm taking the next couple nights of and then am headed for camp Friday afternoon. Going to try and get out for an evening sit then taking the smoke pole out Saturday to see if I can find a bear


Coming home last weekend I can’t remember the last time I’ve seen so many scattered across 80...there was one section where we counted 7 in less than a mile.

I had today circled until I awoke to 20-30 mph sustained winds with gusts in the 50s....Probably sitting today out...we’ll see how the day progresses.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Coming home last weekend I can’t remember the last time I’ve seen so many scattered across 80...there was one section where we counted 7 in less than a mile.
> 
> *I had today circled until I awoke to 20-30 mph sustained winds with gusts in the 50s*....Probably sitting today out...we’ll see how the day progresses.
> 
> Joe


Kinda screwed us up as well. First evening my son could get out this year, going to decide when he gets home from school.


----------



## nmh

Hi guys, hoping to bag my first deer this year. High hopes since I'm about to purchase my first bow but we will see.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nmh said:


> Hi guys, hoping to bag my first deer this year. High hopes since I'm about to purchase my first bow but we will see.


I hope for the deer's sake your just trolling. 
Someone making the statement that they are going to buy there first bow while archery season is underway with the intentions of taking a deer with it the same year isn't going to sit well with most, if not all of us. 

I don't know you, what type of bow your getting...or if you've ever hunted or even shot a bow before, but...

I would never take someone hunting with me that only has a few days or weeks of practice under their belt...and being able to achieve repeatable shooting form in the backyard at known distances on a stationary target is a totally different setting then in most hunting situations when a live animal, nerves and unexpected angles or shot distances can be involved.

*On another note...*

How far away do you guys like to comfortably shoot your deer...do you feel there is such a thing as too close?

My 2 closest archery kills while ground hunting were at 9 and 14yds. 
While perched in a treestand, about 16ft up, i once had a buck come in behind me and stand broadside at the backside of my tree...giving me roughly a 14 foot shot. In the excitement of the moment i bumped my trigger while coming to full draw and the arrow sailed harmlessly over his back and into the ground. Luckily for me, he hadn't a clue what had just happened and stood there twitching his ears for long enough that i could knock another arrow and make the shot. I like them close but not necessarily that close...


----------



## full moon64

perryhunter4 said:


> Reminder: for those just archery hunting this weekend we no longer are required to wear orange while walking, or wrap around a tree while posted. I am going to still wear a hat while walking and tie vest to bag but put away at my stand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These seasons mixed up are annoying,bear:thumbs_do


----------



## holmes0412

12 yards, nice!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> *On another note...*
> 
> How far away do you guys like to comfortably shoot your deer...do you feel there is such a thing as too close?
> 
> My 2 closest archery kills while ground hunting were at 9 and 14yds.
> While perched in a treestand, about 16ft up, i once had a buck come in behind me and stand broadside at the backside of my tree...giving me roughly a 14 foot shot. In the excitement of the moment i bumped my trigger while coming to full draw and the arrow sailed harmlessly over his back and into the ground. Luckily for me, he hadn't a clue what had just happened and stood there twitching his ears for long enough that i could knock another arrow and make the shot. I like them close but not necessarily that close...


Depends...on the ground I am not sure there is a "too close", I guess I'd say as close as you can get away with getting in position to shoot....
In a stand...I prefers shots in the 22-27 yard range...my platform is typically 18-22 feet off of the ground...when the deer get inside 20 yards there is a lot more that goes into the shot that when they are beyond 20 yards. Inside there needs to be a focus on aiming for your exit, which can result in aiming higher on the back, etc...outside pick your impact spot and shoot.

just my .02

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Heading north around noon tomorrow with my dad and yetihunter, should make it intime to hunt the last 2.5 hrs Friday evening and all day Saturday in 3C

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

12-Ringer said:


> Depends...on the ground I am not sure there is a "too close", I guess I'd say as close as you can get away with getting in position to shoot....
> In a stand...I prefers shots in the 22-27 yard range...my platform is typically 18-22 feet off of the ground...when the deer get inside 20 yards there is a lot more that goes into the shot that when they are beyond 20 yards. Inside there needs to be a focus on aiming for your exit, which can result in aiming higher on the back, etc...outside pick your impact spot and shoot.
> 
> just my .02
> 
> Joe


I think there is definitely too close. I shot my buck this year at 2 yards, I had to lean over my platform to shoot him. The positive aspect was that the exit was directly out the bottom of the chest. No need to wait for the cavity to fill up, but the chance of hitting only one lung is really high. 

I shot a doe similar last year at under 5 yards out of a tree.Same situation exit straight out the bottom, she walked away like never hit, tail flickering. She tipped over 30 seconds later. 

I’d prefer all my shots to be much closer then Joe though. Give me all the 15-20 yard shots and I’d be happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

i'd agree there really isn't a too close while on the ground...providing you can get away with it. As a bonus...if they react to the shot...they have less time to move before the arrow gets there.

In a stand, i prefer shots in the +/-15 to 20yd range. I will say, i don't hunt that high up (platform typically at 14-16'). Trying to imagine how tricky shot placement can be with the angle some of you guys are getting when climbing 25 to 30 feet up, let alone 18 to 22ft!

I'm sure there are times when a higher stand set would have have given me a chance of seeing more deer...presuming i was winded and never knew about it. I've never been visually busted by a deer while i was in a tree at the 15ft range...unless i drew attention to myself first through movement at the wrong time or by noise. one of my favorite sets was before i even had a portable stand, back in 1999...i put a notch in a board and wedged it in the crotch of a tree maybe 5-6 feet off the ground...placed some cover limbs in the front where i expected the deer to come and hunted it. Took a mature doe from it that walked right past me on the same deer trail i used to walk in. My next hunt, 2 afternoons later, i shot a mature 9pt working a scrape in front of my wedge.

To be honest, i've always been a afraid of heights to an extent, or more precisely the sudden impact with the ground. A job i had for quite a few years involved working on roofs sometimes 3 to 4 stories high and i had grown accustomed to it...but in 2000 i had a hunting accident. My fault, no fall prevention equipment, i fell from just below platform height on the climb down and was lucky to suffer only a dislocated elbow to go along with the stars i saw in in my head. 2008 was the last season i hunted primarily out of a treestand for archery season and other then my permanent rifle stand at the property i lost in 2013...i've barely been in a treestand since. 

I tried to hang a stand last season in one of my spots but couldn't bring myself to climb as high as i wanted to hang it...and ended up taking it back down.


----------



## nicko

The shortest shot distance I ever had on a deer was 4 yards. I had gotten set up in my climber not even a minute and can’t even say I was completely set as I did not even have my release on before I saw the buck coming up the same line in the woods that I took to get to the tree. At one point, he was standing directly beneath my stand and I was looking down at him through the platform. 15-20 feet up in the tree. He was done within 30 seconds.

Can’t say I have a preferred shot range but the closer the better. If I get another 4 yard shot opportunity, I won’t turn it down. I’ve only taken one deer with a bow over the years that was over 30 yards… 33 to be exact.


----------



## Bucket

AjPUNISHER said:


> *I hope for the deer's sake your just trolling*.
> Someone making the statement that they are going to buy there first bow while archery season is underway with the intentions of taking a deer with it the same year isn't going to sit well with most, if not all of us.
> 
> I don't know you, what type of bow your getting...or if you've ever hunted or even shot a bow before, but...
> 
> I would never take someone hunting with me that only has a few days or weeks of practice under their belt...and being able to achieve repeatable shooting form in the backyard at known distances on a stationary target is a totally different setting then in most hunting situations when a live animal, nerves and unexpected angles or shot distances can be involved.
> 
> *On another note...*
> 
> How far away do you guys like to comfortably shoot your deer...do you feel there is such a thing as too close?
> 
> My 2 closest archery kills while ground hunting were at 9 and 14yds.
> While perched in a treestand, about 16ft up, i once had a buck come in behind me and stand broadside at the backside of my tree...giving me roughly a 14 foot shot. In the excitement of the moment i bumped my trigger while coming to full draw and the arrow sailed harmlessly over his back and into the ground. Luckily for me, he hadn't a clue what had just happened and stood there twitching his ears for long enough that i could knock another arrow and make the shot. I like them close but not necessarily that close...


I was thinking this also!

As for the question, I like 15-20 yards, but it will depend on the situation as far as max distance. I really can't think of a situation that would have me making a shot over 40 yards. Years ago, when I was shooting constantly, I killed a buck at a ranged 38 yards. It was one of those perfect storms. I'm shooting as much now again as I was then, but really doubt that I would make that shot now.

I killed a doe Tuesday at 8 paces. I like to aim for an exit hole, and in this situation it entered just blow the backstrap, and exited low on the off side. Clipped high on the near lung and low on the far lung. It was a little down hill when it came in, but that is still closer than I wanted.


----------



## fap1800

Stumbled across this on the FB on a PA closed hunting group. Certainly not something you would expect to see in Philly Mag. For those of you that don't know, Victor Fiorillo, mostly covers politics/news for Philly Mag. He was also a weekly guest on a local 1210 morning drive talk show. IMO, one of the very few journalists out there that doesn't let their personal politics get in the way of their reporting. Dude calls it straight. Anyway, a damn good read. 

https://www.phillymag.com/news/2019/10/17/heinz-wildlife-refuge-deer-hunting/


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Stumbled across this on the FB on a PA closed hunting group. Certainly not something you would expect to see in Philly Mag. For those of you that don't know, Victor Fiorillo, mostly covers politics/news for Philly Mag. He was also a weekly guest on a local 1210 morning drive talk show. IMO, one of the very few journalists out there that doesn't let their personal politics get in the way of their reporting. Dude calls it straight. Anyway, a damn good read.
> 
> https://www.phillymag.com/news/2019/10/17/heinz-wildlife-refuge-deer-hunting/


Wow, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Gusman74

perryhunter4 said:


> Reminder: for those just archery hunting this weekend we no longer are required to wear orange while walking, or wrap around a tree while posted. I am going to still wear a hat while walking and tie vest to bag but put away at my stand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, I was not aware that was changed!


----------



## Bucket

Anyone else see the new regs about "natural urine based attractants" prohibited in CWD areas? Is this new this year?


----------



## PAKraig

Gusman74 said:


> Thanks for the info, I was not aware that was changed!


What crazy season is in this weekend?


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Stumbled across this on the FB on a PA closed hunting group. Certainly not something you would expect to see in Philly Mag. For those of you that don't know, Victor Fiorillo, mostly covers politics/news for Philly Mag. He was also a weekly guest on a local 1210 morning drive talk show. IMO, one of the very few journalists out there that doesn't let their personal politics get in the way of their reporting. Dude calls it straight. Anyway, a damn good read.
> 
> https://www.phillymag.com/news/2019/10/17/heinz-wildlife-refuge-deer-hunting/


Pretty good article, considering the magazine.


----------



## dougell

An east wind throws a monkey wrench into my plans for tomorrow.We may just have to hunt birds.We've been out a few times and the lead has been flying and the birds have been dying.I like this dog more than I like most people.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> An east wind throws a monkey wrench into my plans for tomorrow.We may just have to hunt birds.We've been out a few times and the lead has been flying and the birds have been dying.I like this dog more than I like most people.
> View attachment 6959237


That's because dogs are better than most people...particularly pointers. :wink:


----------



## dougell

Ya gotta really like dogs to like a GSP lol.She's a complete PIA but totally worth it.


----------



## Mathias

Finally a shooter on camera.


----------



## Spency

He should be a monster by now:wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PAKraig said:


> What crazy season is in this weekend?


Statewide opener of small game, muzzleloader doe and muzzleloader bear......to name a few.



fap1800 said:


> Stumbled across this on the FB on a PA closed hunting group. Certainly not something you would expect to see in Philly Mag. For those of you that don't know, Victor Fiorillo, mostly covers politics/news for Philly Mag. He was also a weekly guest on a local 1210 morning drive talk show. IMO, one of the very few journalists out there that doesn't let their personal politics get in the way of their reporting. Dude calls it straight. Anyway, a damn good read.
> 
> https://www.phillymag.com/news/2019/10/17/heinz-wildlife-refuge-deer-hunting/


Interesting read...seems the program sparked an interest in atleast 1 youth who never may have gotten a chance to try it otherwise. Can be difficult enough to get a youth interested when they have hunter's in the family to get them started but a youth showing interest in it when virtually no one else in the family participates is very unique imo.



Mathias said:


> View attachment 6959309
> 
> Finally a shooter on camera.


Nice looking buck...if you got a chance at him would you take it?



Spency said:


> He should be a monster by now:wink:


Didn't catch that date stamp...damn right he would be!:wink:


----------



## Mathias

Not smart enough to program camera.
He’d tempt me for sure but it’s early....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

I set the date and time on 5 cameras before I put them out this year...or at least thought I did. When I checked only 2 of 5 were correct. I'm not even trying anymore.

Nice one, good luck!


----------



## Gene94

Bucket said:


> Anyone else see the new regs about "natural urine based attractants" prohibited in CWD areas? Is this new this year?


Yes, new for this year. Received notice by a letter from the Game Commission. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias...is he by any chance the same buck you passed and posted pics of last season...i think that was you anyway?

I had just enough time to put a cam out before the rain on tuesday...earliest i've put a cam out for a few seasons...and i checked all the settings/timestamp beforehand.
Do newer cams change time automatically with the time change or are they still going to be an hour off like mine will be?


----------



## fap1800

AjPUNISHER said:


> Interesting read...seems the program sparked an interest in atleast 1 youth who never may have gotten a chance to try it otherwise. Can be difficult enough to get a youth interested when they have hunter's in the family to get them started but a youth showing interest in it when virtually no one else in the family participates is very unique imo.


I thought so too. Pretty smart kid to recognize the importance of killing his own food. Also, it's one thing for a kid to grow up in a hunting family and be exposed to dead animals at an early age that dad or mom killed (like my boys), but to not be exposed to it and and somehow grasp the levity of what killing a deer actually is about at that age? Impressive IMO.


----------



## Mathias

AjPUNISHER said:


> Mathias...is he by any chance the same buck you passed and posted pics of last season...i think that was you anyway?
> 
> I had just enough time to put a cam out before the rain on tuesday...earliest i've put a cam out for a few seasons...and i checked all the settings/timestamp beforehand.
> Do newer cams change time automatically with the time change or are they still going to be an hour off like mine will be?



No different property. 
I believe I did see that same buck you’re referencing when I went in to put new straps on my stand this summer. No pics of him yet.


----------



## dougell

You also have to give the parents credit for having an open mind.


----------



## Nukeshtr

First ever attempt at trying my saddle set up tonight. Pretty night and hoping a doe might sneak thru this little oak flat before dark. Hanging from this saddle goes against about all of my natural instincts in every tree I’ve ever been in. Lol


----------



## dougell

I thought this was worth posting.My buddy's 17 year old son just shot his 3rd really nice buck in as many years with a recurve.Last year he killed one even bigger.Interestingly,the kid started hunting at 7 or 8 with a crossbow and used that until he started using a recurve at 15.Never touched a compound.


----------



## dougell

Here's his buck from last year


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> You also have to give the parents credit for having an open mind.


Truth to that, but the son was in the outdoors previously as he did like to fish, so hunting wasn't an entirely out of nowhere progression. I hope he (the son) isn't disappointed with hunting though as his thoughts that a fishing outing is unsuccessful unless he comes home with dinner. I can get the putting meat on the table aspect but it's not just about that and a successful or enjoyable outing doesn't always mean you bring something home. He's young and has time to learn that though.



Nukeshtr said:


> First ever attempt at trying my saddle set up tonight. Pretty night and hoping a doe might sneak thru this little oak flat before dark. Hanging from this saddle goes against about all of my natural instincts in every tree I’ve ever been in. Lol


Good luck Nuke.



dougell said:


> I thought this was worth posting.My buddy's 17 year old son just shot his 3rd really nice buck in as many years with a recurve.Last year he killed one even bigger.Interestingly,the kid started hunting at 7 or 8 with a crossbow and used that until he started using a recurve at 15.Never touched a compound.
> View attachment 6959561





dougell said:


> Here's his buck from last year
> View attachment 6959577


Mad props for for doing it old school, congrats to him on some great bucks! Looks like he may have self videoed atleast one of those hunts as well...


----------



## dougell

I have a slightly different view on youth hunting than many.I don't believe that early,often and easy success will make a kid into a hunter.I believe that they should have to earn it which requires some failures.When those failures turn into success,the fire is lit.I do give the kid credit though and hope he sticks with it.


----------



## full moon64

awsome buck..


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6959309
> 
> Finally a shooter on camera.


good luck Matt,,Go eagles:zip:


----------



## Mathias

full moon64 said:


> good luck Matt,,Go eagles:zip:


Go Wentz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Go Wentz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ukey:


----------



## nicko

Those are a couple nice bucks Doug. I don't think I would ever feel confident enough with the recurve to hunt with it. Good for him!!!


----------



## nicko

Wentz is not their savior nor their problem. He's probably the best thing going with that team right now. He isn't covering the other teams receivers and he isn't clunking passes off his hands.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Doug, i share the same opinion. Setting a youth up early for easy and often success might make it fun for awhile but it isn't teaching them much about real life or hunting in general imo. Most things that are achieved too easily don't stay rewarding or worthy of doing for very long.

Dare i say it...just go away eagles!

Looks like some nice weather tomorrow with a frosty morning on the way. Good luck to all heading out, be safe out there!


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Wentz is not their savior nor their problem. He's probably the best thing going with that team right now. He isn't covering the other teams receivers and he isn't clunking passes off his hands.


we need Nick:wink:


----------



## Mathias

Frost on the pumpkin here in sePA. Anyone out?


----------



## Gene94

I'm out, 2 spikes, 4 point, and 3 doe so far. Unbelievable amount of squirrels 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Doug, your buds son is quite the accomplished traditional hunter already. Mighty cool.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Nice frost up north. Low wind, gorgeous morning. First grunting of the year, and first chase of the year. 2 1/2 year old 8 point and a stud 10 pushing a doe all morning . Earliest I’ve seen that in a while


----------



## nicko

Good luck to all who are out in stands and blinds. Hard to believe prime time will be ramping up in 1.5 weeks.


----------



## fap1800

He's certainly not the biggest buck, but I have to say, this was one of the most exciting hunts I've had in a while. I purchased a used ghillie here back in December and used it a few times hunting turkey without much success, but figured I'd break it out and do some still hunting for my first hunt of the year. I've been out a handful of times with my son trying to fill his mentored youth tag, but this morning he slept in so I went out. I started sitting a small strip of timber that divides two fields hoping for a doe to work her way by gorging on the falling acorns. Around 8:30 I tired of the spot and started making my way to a big block of timber on the property. It took me a good 45 minutes to make my way slowly to where I wanted to be to glass into some old growth that had plenty of oaks. About 150 yards off I glassed some flags. Probably a few does. About 10 minutes later I noticed a buck making his way in my general direction. He was probably at least 100 yards off. I was pressed up against the back side of an old oak and unbelievably this guy came right into my lap. I had another big oak about 15 yards in front of me and when the buck passed behind it I drew. He cleared the tree and at 8 yards I stopped him. He was quartering very hard, but I had the frontal. He kicked, ran off and piled up in sight about 30 yards away. Pretty cool and exciting to be that close. Turns out the arrow went about halfway in and got the top of the heart.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> He's certainly not the biggest buck, but I have to say, this was one of the most exciting hunts I've had in a while. I purchased a used ghillie here back in December and used it a few times hunting turkey without much success, but figured I'd break it out and do some still hunting for my first hunt of the year. I've been out a handful of times with my son trying to fill his mentored youth tag, but this morning he slept in so I went out. I started sitting a small strip of timber that divides two fields hoping for a doe to work her way by gorging on the falling acorns. Around 8:30 I tired of the spot and started making my way to a big block of timber on the property. It took me a good 45 minutes to make my way slowly to where I wanted to be to glass into some old growth that had plenty of oaks. About 150 yards off I glassed some flags. Probably a few does. About 10 minutes later I noticed a buck making his way in my general direction. He was probably at least 100 yards off. I was pressed up against the back side of an old oak and unbelievably this guy came right into my lap. I had another big oak about 15 yards in front of me and when the buck passed behind it I drew. He cleared the tree and at 8 yards I stopped him. He was quartering very hard, but I had the frontal. He kicked, ran off and piled up in sight about 30 yards away. Pretty cool and exciting to be that close. Turns out the arrow went about halfway in and got the top of the heart.
> 
> View attachment 6960243
> 
> 
> View attachment 6960287


On the ground in a ghillie suit....that's bad-ass Colin!  Congrats....sounds like it was very exciting. 

Rage head?


----------



## fap1800

Thanks, Nick. I have never had the fever like that before. I was amped. I was shooting a NAP Killzone. The 2 blade 125 grain version. Devastating.


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> He's certainly not the biggest buck, but I have to say, this was one of the most exciting hunts I've had in a while. I purchased a used ghillie here back in December and used it a few times hunting turkey without much success, but figured I'd break it out and do some still hunting for my first hunt of the year. I've been out a handful of times with my son trying to fill his mentored youth tag, but this morning he slept in so I went out. I started sitting a small strip of timber that divides two fields hoping for a doe to work her way by gorging on the falling acorns. Around 8:30 I tired of the spot and started making my way to a big block of timber on the property. It took me a good 45 minutes to make my way slowly to where I wanted to be to glass into some old growth that had plenty of oaks. About 150 yards off I glassed some flags. Probably a few does. About 10 minutes later I noticed a buck making his way in my general direction. He was probably at least 100 yards off. I was pressed up against the back side of an old oak and unbelievably this guy came right into my lap. I had another big oak about 15 yards in front of me and when the buck passed behind it I drew. He cleared the tree and at 8 yards I stopped him. He was quartering very hard, but I had the frontal. He kicked, ran off and piled up in sight about 30 yards away. Pretty cool and exciting to be that close. Turns out the arrow went about halfway in and got the top of the heart.
> 
> View attachment 6960243
> 
> 
> View attachment 6960287


Congrats. That's a great buck. My best buck to date was from the ground. It is very exciting.


----------



## full moon64

fab :thumbs_up congrats..with my work i cant hunt til October 31..
.I could went this morning but we got bear gun mixed in,,OMG aggravating..I would have too wear orange,giving my stand position away..They see me bam,,,They would steal them,,,later on..


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Way to go fap...congrats!*

Around 30 degrees and foggy as all hell! I almost had a nice doe at 10:18 this morn. Running out the bank with no sign of stopping, till i stopped her. To my dismay she stopped broadside at 22yds but with a 3-4ft wide broken off pine tree between us. All i could see was part of her neck and head...was waiting for her to take a step or 2 to the right and she did a hard angle away and ran up the hill instead. Not seeing much but been out twice and almost had a doe each time. Not sure what initially spooked her my way but saw nothing after that.

My pops almost had a doe as well. Hunting on the ground about 3ooyds from me....he saw 7 deer. The doe he almost had shooting at snuck in behind him and was snorting, stomping and rubbernecking trying to decide what he was/make him move. Never got a clear stationary shot at her.

Back out for the pm...on another property.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

full moon64 said:


> fab :thumbs_up congrats..with my work i cant hunt til October 31..
> .I could went this morning but we got bear gun mixed in,,OMG aggravating..I would have too wear orange,giving my stand position away..They see me bam,,,They would steal them,,,later on..


I believe they just recently changed this. Archery deer hunters are not required to wear or post any orange at all...


----------



## full moon64

AjPUNISHER said:


> I believe they just recently changed this. Archery deer hunters are not required to wear or post any orange at all...


Buddy for safety I would,,I have some good spots on mountain,,Pa Game lands...I know is public ,,Im just saying mixing season,,,I dont like..Archery should be bow or crossbow


----------



## Spency

Great Buck fap!

Had a bunch around me before light, but nothing after this morning.

The 12 I'm after is starting to show up on camera more frequently, but not in the daylight yet. Alot of bucks are showing up in shooting light. Getting tons of pics of this guy, sort of hoping he doesnt show, going to be very tempted.


----------



## full moon64

Spency said:


> Great Buck fap!
> 
> Had a bunch around me before light, but nothing after this morning.
> 
> The 12 I'm after is starting to show up on camera more frequently, but not in the daylight yet. Alot of bucks are showing up in shooting light. Getting tons of pics of this guy, sort of hoping he doesnt show, going to be very tempted.
> View attachment 6960439
> 
> View attachment 6960441


good luck,,mock scrape him..


----------



## AjPUNISHER

full moon64 said:


> Buddy for safety I would,,I have some good spots on mountain,,Pa Game lands...I know is public ,,Im just saying mixing season,,,I dont like..Archery should be bow or crossbow


I'm just sayin... i think he thought you needed to wear orange as of today if your archery hunting deer...and now you don't have to wear it if you don't want to. I was on private today and wore it. I never said it was the greatest of ideas to not wear it on public though.:wink:


----------



## full moon64

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'm just sayin... i think he thought you needed to wear orange as of today if your archery hunting deer...and now you don't have to wear it if you don't want to. I was on private today and wore it. I never said it was the greatest of ideas to not wear it on public though.:wink:


good luck too you...stay safe


----------



## fap1800

Took my son out this afternoon and found deer rub heaven. Easily 20 rubs in an area the size of acre including this big one below. Came across this track not far from run either. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*fap*...what did your boy think about what you got when he was sleeping in???


My pops saw 5 deer, all doe, for Saturdays evening hunt...and dropped one traveling alone...with his inline muzzleloader. He was happy to knock a deer over again after the year he had last year but was also a bit disappointed as it wasn't as big as he initially thought...being this years doe.

I heard the distant sound of corn being picked and saw 1 doe for the evening in the last few minutes before dark. Was a bit hard to tell for sure but looked like a fawn to me. 

4 deer seen on 4 sits over 2 Saturdays for me so far...pops has seen 13 deer so far on the same outings. I'd rather keep seeing fewer deer if it means their going to keep getting as close to me as they have been :mg::wink:


----------



## perryhunter4

Saw 6 doe on the morning sit and one doe on evening sit. Could have shot another doe both AM and PM, but decided to pass with two in the freezer thus far. 
Outside of spikes, I have yet to see a buck on the hoof in 8 sits thus far. Seeing deer every time, just need the bucks to start getting a little antsy and fired up round here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not to beat a dead horse, but wouldn’t a couple of hours in the stand this morning ahead of this front be pretty much ideal? Sitting in the car now watching 15 deer including two 100 to 120 inch eights eating in a fresh corn field that was cut yesterday....One of these days I guess?


----------



## rogersb

I sat by a run off in an area covered in scrapes and rubs along with acorns. Zero deer seen. Tuesday I had a 2 year old 8 at 30 yards around 6:00 so I was hoping tonight would be similar with deer moving early but no luck. It was a beautiful night though.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but wouldn’t a couple of hours in the stand this morning ahead of this front be pretty much ideal? Sitting in the car now watching 15 deer including two 100 to 120 inch eights eating in a fresh corn field that was cut yesterday....One of these days I guess?


Watched a doe and 2 fawns make their way through my backyard. It is aggravating that I'm sitting here typing. Last night not a deer spotted, until I started walking out and saw 7. 

Fap congratulations! That is really cool.


----------



## Mathias

Ahhh Tennessee.


----------



## 12-Ringer

When you headed down Mat?


----------



## Mathias

Soon, I’m stoked!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but wouldn’t a couple of hours in the stand this morning ahead of this front be pretty much ideal? Sitting in the car now watching 15 deer including two 100 to 120 inch eights eating in a fresh corn field that was cut yesterday....One of these days I guess?


Yep.....cool and light drizzle. It would be nice. Oh well.

Got Maisy out for a run this morning on the local gamelands. Pheasants crowing and standing around......but she would rather chase squirrels and sniff other dogs poop. Two dogs out for a run came up to her and she got all sheepish and starting running back towards the car. 

No need for a pheasant tag.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Soon, I’m stoked!


Damn! No wonder with deer like on cam. Good luck Matt.


----------



## Spency

Unidentical twins? Very nice!

Yep, first thing I thought when I took the dog out this morning and it was cracking light, cool, cloudy, and calm. Would have been a great morning to be out!

Headed to Ohio Saturday for a week. Looking forward to a relaxing week & 
QT with my Dad and friends. A couple nice bucks would be great also. 

Hopefully things are just getting prime when we get back. Have a few vacation days left to use over the last 2 weeks here.


----------



## fap1800

AjPUNISHER said:


> *fap*...what did your boy think about what you got when he was sleeping in???


He was actually pretty upset. At first he would come out and look at the deer when I brought it home. The Saturday before we went out in the morning and he managed just 45 minutes. Too tired. Stayed up too late playing video games. I told him if you want to hunt in the morning you have to go to bed early and get a good night’s sleep.


----------



## MVictory

I've been hunting marsh creek this year and have yet to see a deer.


----------



## MVictory

I'm looking for a good place to hunt in Berks.
Any recommendations?
I would consider a lease.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

fap1800 said:


> He was actually pretty upset. At first he would come out and look at the deer when I brought it home. The Saturday before we went out in the morning and he managed just 45 minutes. Too tired. Stayed up too late playing video games. I told him if you want to hunt in the morning you have to go to bed early and get a good night’s sleep.


My mom just started playing games a few years back and she's in her 60's...her addiction is facebook games! My nephew is the same way with xbox one stuff...hard to get either one of them to quit playing for very long.
I wasn't playing games but was up till past 2am saturday morning...and back up at 4:30 to get around to go hunting. Sometimes you have to sacrifice...or grin and bear it a little bit:wink:


Perhaps i spoke too soon about it not being a high water river year before. The rain we had here & up river wednesday really shot it back up + some rain today and more tuesday i guess. I know the deer will still cross but i watched a buck dogging a doe 2 seasons back on one of the islands and she was very reluctant to cross even then and the river was still at waist deep level in spots if you knew where to cross. She walked out to about belly deep 2-3 times and turned back. One time she started to swim but turned back again...she never did cross while i could see them.

Just ran across the "Rope a deer and feed him out?" thread https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5760893, anybody else read that...too damn funny!


----------



## 138104

When are we invited to this farm?


----------



## Mathias

That pic is from a guy I met through the kids in Tennessee. He and his wife just super nice folks. Probably like others, my texts really increase this time of year due to hunting interests.
He knew we were heading down and extended an invitation to hunt his place too....not sure if I should, lol.
Daughter had just under 200 acres, an abundance of deer and turkeys.


----------



## Missions95

I shot this guy on gamelands in 4C Friday night, decent 8, but tank of a body. Pretty sure he’s 3.5, I had to work a long day Saturday starting at 3:30, so I got him packed out, and threw him whole, into our walk-in freezer. I’ll thaw him out at some point this week, and take some better pics, and drop him at the butcher. It was a pretty slow day overall, sat the morning till about 10, and saw a doe and fawn and a spike. Then moved about a 1/4 mile and sat for the rest of the day. Saw a spike about 2:30, then this guy came through about 6:30.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck Mission! He looks like a toad.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Mission...Good luck Matt


----------



## noclueo2

5D yesterday, took a step during the shot so I waited till today to recover.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Wow noclue, was that the new 6” Rage head!?


----------



## noclueo2

More like foxes in a ten hour span.... Can't wait till the 26th

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats mission and clue. 

Clue, coyotes? EDIT.... just saw you said foxes. Did you lose much meat? Never was faced with salvaging a deer that has been partially eaten.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats clue!!


----------



## noclueo2

Just rib meat, shouldn't be a problem. Way to many foxes bunch of yotes. They have done their job, xuase I'm worried about leaving stuff over night. This one I spooked to foxes off of it as I walked up.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

noclueo2 nice buck,,,
was scouting this am,,,fresh rubs and scrapes showing up,,Halloween should be hot
Froggtoggs are awesome rain gear..


----------



## nick060200

My uncle shot this guy last night. I'm gonna do a Euro for him. 
I'm gonna head out sometime later this week.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to Mission, noclue and your uncle, nick!

Really diggin' that pic Mission :thumbs_up. Decent 8 you said...looks like a pretty damn nice 8 to me! :wink:

noclue, nice buck in a truck...too bad bout the foxes but atleast they didn't hurt much.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some good buck biting the dust...congrats


----------



## Aspade17

started self filming yesterday. these are 2 clips of a couple different bucks i had come in last evening. the one video is of the wide one i have posted a few pics of


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats to all with the nice bucks!! I love how everybody posts “not the biggest or ok rack w. Big body, etc...”.... be happy with those deer...seriously! Some really nice bucks for PA showing up in this thread. Way to get it done guys!
This morning I went out to hang a ladder on my own... 4 hours and 3 different trees later I wasn’t comfortable with it in any. Area is really thick on a knob stop a hollow (quite a few fresh rubs in there too)....I am thinking of putting a ground blind in there, but always hunted out of trees. I can get down at the head of the small hollows and finger of woods from fields coming in, but don’t like my winds and thermals down in there...want to stay up top if possible. Aww...choices...lol! Not sure if I could get used to a ground blind. 
Btw, hanging a ladder on your own downright sucks...lol! I was soaked, sweated up and pissed I couldn’t make it work...lol! Trimmed out another tree I had up and off to my daughters field hockey game!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

Thanks guys, trust me I’m happy with him. Its just that, I have pics of a true giant this year, but I’m not likely to pass a good buck on public ground. Pa public has some really good deer, if your willing to work a little bit!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Congrats to all with the nice bucks!! I love how everybody posts “not the biggest or ok rack w. Big body, etc...”.... be happy with those deer...seriously! Some really nice bucks for PA showing up in this thread. Way to get it done guys!
> This morning I went out to hang a ladder on my own... 4 hours and 3 different trees later I wasn’t comfortable with it in any. Area is really thick on a knob stop a hollow (quite a few fresh rubs in there too)....I am thinking of putting a ground blind in there, but always hunted out of trees. I can get down at the head of the small hollows and finger of woods from fields coming in, but don’t like my winds and thermals down in there...want to stay up top if possible. Aww...choices...lol! Not sure if I could get used to a ground blind.
> Btw, hanging a ladder on your own downright sucks...lol! I was soaked, sweated up and pissed I couldn’t make it work...lol! Trimmed out another tree I had up and off to my daughters field hockey game!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve only helped set up two ladder stands and they are a pain in the ass with two guys working it...can’t imagine trying it solo.


----------



## 138104

Uh, is this a pig?? Has an ear tag. The 2nd one is the only decent buck I've gotten on camera. Hope things pick up soon.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

You have pigs round there??? My first thought was dog with a collar


----------



## 12-Ringer

PIG!!! Kill it quickly or you will regret it


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> PIG!!! Kill it quickly or you will regret it


I think dog


----------



## Spency

Sure looks like a pig. Trying to figure out how a bear would somehow look like that in a picture, but not seeing it.


----------



## nicko

Hard to tell from the pic. Head looks kinda like dog... body looks like pig. But a dog with an ear tag doesn’t make sense.


----------



## nick060200

Got a little done today.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Still looks like pudgy dog wearing a collar to me...running through the woods with it's ears flopping around.

Nice job nick, hero shot didn't necessarily do the rack justice.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Got a little done today.


Looks good Nick. How did you do it?


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Looks good Nick. How did you do it?


I simmer it on propane outdoor turkey fryer set up. A little oxy clean and Dawn. Takes about 2 hours total , then everything starts coming off pretty easy. I do skin it out first. 

Then just use a garden hose to blast some of the stuff away. I've used a pressure washer in the past and it works a bit better just be careful. 

Once it's all clean I just use some of the volume 40 peroxide. It whitens up pretty good with in 3 days. It's not a whole lot of work. Just time consuming. But your not doing much. 

My taxi started charging $150 a head so it was time to learn myself. 
Here is one I did last year. It's not perfect. But I figure I'll get better the more I do. 
My thought process is this : if I ever kill anything over 150 I'll pay for the real meal deal. Otherwise I'm just gonna keep doing them myself.


----------



## HunterTheBeagle

Some nice bucks hitting the ground it looks like. When I woke up for work yesterday and saw frost on the windshield I wondered if that would get a couple up and moving. Congrats to everyone who was successful so far!


----------



## smokin x's

AjPUNISHER said:


> Still looks like pudgy dog wearing a collar to me...running through the woods with it's ears flopping around.
> 
> Nice job nick, hero shot didn't necessarily do the rack justice.


yeah that's what I'm seeing too. a dog with a collar on, and running.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Might be a dog, but if it’s a pig you should kill it


----------



## 138104

Yeah, if it is a pig, I will kill it if it comes by. I do see what some are saying about it being a dog. Only picture I have of it.


----------



## smokin x's

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, if it is a pig, I will kill it if it comes by. I do see what some are saying about it being a dog. Only picture I have of it.


yeah kill it for sure if it is, they're bad news. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Looks like a young moose to me.....


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Looks like a young moose to me.....


Lol! Maybe he hitched a ride back from the Adirondacks on my travel trailer.


----------



## hoytman63

Pig bear with an ear tag


----------



## dougell

noclueo2 said:


> 5D yesterday, took a step during the shot so I waited till today to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That is classic coyote scavange.They always go for the guts first to get the organs.A fox usually starts at the anus.Thumbs up for tagging it and nice buck.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> I simmer it on propane outdoor turkey fryer set up. A little oxy clean and Dawn. Takes about 2 hours total , then everything starts coming off pretty easy. I do skin it out first.
> 
> Then just use a garden hose to blast some of the stuff away. I've used a pressure washer in the past and it works a bit better just be careful.
> 
> Once it's all clean I just use some of the volume 40 peroxide. It whitens up pretty good with in 3 days. It's not a whole lot of work. Just time consuming. But your not doing much.
> 
> My taxi started charging $150 a head so it was time to learn myself.
> Here is one I did last year. It's not perfect. But I figure I'll get better the more I do.
> My thought process is this : if I ever kill anything over 150 I'll pay for the real meal deal. Otherwise I'm just gonna keep doing them myself.


They look great! With how nice those turned out, I wouldn't pay a taxi to do it.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

all of the "hes not the biggest buck" posts ....depicting gorgeous bucks, drive me crazy. be proud of ANY deer with a bow!!



what am i gonna say when i post up a tiny but legal half rack ? HAHAHA


----------



## fap1800

Two words for last night's SNF game: Turd. Sandwich. 

That is all.


----------



## 138104

fap1800 said:


> Two words for last night's SNF game: Turd. Sandwich.
> 
> That is all.


Eagles should have kept Foles and dumped Wentz.


----------



## vonfoust

Gonna go out on a limb here and predict we are not seeing an "All PA Super Bowl".


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Friggen doe killers....


----------



## 138104

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Friggen doe killers....


Did you torch the place?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Perry24 said:


> Did you torch the place?


Serious case of heartburn buddy,had to stock up on Tums


----------



## 138104

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Serious case of heartburn buddy,had to stock up on Tums


Lol! Was that at your cabin?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Perry24 said:


> Lol! Was that at your cabin?


Ya had a buddy come up he was bear hunting and he had a doe tag for 2F.


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> Eagles should have kept Foles and dumped Wentz.


Wentz is far down on their problem list. They have allowed 20 or more first half points in 5 of their 7 games. The defense is simply atrocious. Hideous. Rotgut awful.


----------



## nicko

Time to change my avatar.

Wentz did not have a great game last night or even a good game but he is far down the list of their problems if he is even a problem at all. They are locked into a bunch of old players who can’t stay on the field. Should not of brought back Jason peters, should not of brought back Sproles. Agholor is highly overpaid and having a terrible season. Ertz is getting double teamed and no one is picking up the slack. Defense is a sieve.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Time to change my avatar.
> 
> Wentz did not have a great game last night or even a good game but he is far down the list of their problems if he is even a problem at all. They are locked into a bunch of old players who can’t stay on the field. Should not of brought back Jason peters, should not of brought back Sproles. Agholor is highly overpaid and having a terrible season. Ertz is getting double teamed and no one is picking up the slack. Defense is a sieve.


They all suck. Including Doug. I don't care what they did in 2017. No one is showing up to play. The past don't mean squat. Only game that matters is the one your playing today. I'm just gonna become a pats fan so I'm happy all the time.


----------



## TauntoHawk

TauntoHawk said:


> Heading north around noon tomorrow with my dad and yetihunter, should make it intime to hunt the last 2.5 hrs Friday evening and all day Saturday in 3C
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Was able to take a doe Friday evening, it was very gratifying to watch several deer come into a small in the woods food plot we created, cleared, and seeded this summer and gorge themselves on the green growth. The shot and blood trail were not ideal but with the help of yetihunter we found her fairly quick about 150yds away from the shot. We poked around some public land Saturday am, Yeti got himself a doe for the freezer and I ran a stud of a buck out of his bed while looking for bears. Only came up with a few small bear tracks and went back to archery hunting in the evening. Had high hopes as the acorns were still dropping and the area was hammered with fresh scrapes but the deer didn't move until right at dark and we came away with was a course of sorts and wheezes after a doe got to the base of my tree at climb down time and found a scent covered bungee I had left down there. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Was able to take a doe Friday evening, it was very gratifying to watch several deer come into a small in the woods food plot we created, cleared, and seeded this summer and gorge themselves on the green growth. The shot and blood trail were not ideal but with the help of yetihunter we found her fairly quick about 150yds away from the shot. We poked around some public land Saturday am, Yeti got himself a doe for the freezer and I ran a stud of a buck out of his bed while looking for bears. Only came up with a few small bear tracks and went back to archery hunting in the evening. Had high hopes as the acorns were still dropping and the area was hammered with fresh scrapes but the deer didn't move until right at dark and we came away with was a course of sorts and wheezes after a doe got to the base of my tree at climb down time and found a scent covered bungee I had left down there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Congrats taunto and yeti!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice work guys, it’s nice to see Archery Talk members connecting.


----------



## Nukeshtr

nicko said:


> Time to change my avatar.



Here u go sir....


----------



## fap1800

Great job, fellas. 

Looks like I may get another crack at killing a buck in a few weeks. Gonna be heading up to the NY family farm with my boys and the old man the day after Halloween. It's a totally different ballgame up there and I'm looking forward to it. It helps having 150 acres to hunt as well. And I may as well stick with the ghillie.


----------



## Tuna11

Passes first phase in house 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ydr.com/amp/4051375002


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Was able to take a doe Friday evening, it was very gratifying to watch several deer come into a small in the woods food plot we created, cleared, and seeded this summer and gorge themselves on the green growth. The shot and blood trail were not ideal but with the help of yetihunter we found her fairly quick about 150yds away from the shot. We poked around some public land Saturday am, Yeti got himself a doe for the freezer and I ran a stud of a buck out of his bed while looking for bears. Only came up with a few small bear tracks and went back to archery hunting in the evening. Had high hopes as the acorns were still dropping and the area was hammered with fresh scrapes but the deer didn't move until right at dark and we came away with was a course of sorts and wheezes after a doe got to the base of my tree at climb down time and found a scent covered bungee I had left down there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


was a great weekend. Can't thank Taunto and his dad enough. While I didn't see a deer while we were archery hunting, I was able to get a doe with the ML and have the stud buck taunto referenced run past me at 20yds while standing over the doe. Nothing beats hunting the first frost upstate with good people.

Warning to those who don't like gun kills but the below pic is a ML doe.


----------



## dougell

Congrats.All kills are good to see.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Taunto & Yeti.

Guess nobody that pokes around this thread had any luck with a bear...


----------



## nicko

Tuna11 said:


> Passes first phase in house
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ydr.com/amp/4051375002


Thanks for sharing this tuna. I though this was going to be dead in the water after the last update. Looks like it might have an actual chance. But this year??????


----------



## ezshot81

Had to turn the head lamp on sat morning to stop a bear from climbing all the way up my tree. Had the bow but they were gone by first light anyway.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Yeti! 

Heading up to Potter on Thursday with my buddy and his dad. Hoping to get there in time to squeeze in a hunt for the last 1.5 hours of the day.


----------



## nicko

ezshot81 said:


> Had to turn the head lamp on sat morning to stop a bear from climbing all the way up my tree. Had the bow but they were gone by first light anyway.


That'll make you pucker.


----------



## Tuna11

nicko said:


> Tuna11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passes first phase in house
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ydr.com/amp/4051375002
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this tuna. I though this was going to be dead in the water after the last update. Looks like it might have an actual chance. But this year??????
Click to expand...

No problem can’t find any other articles yet except that one


----------



## AjPUNISHER

and how many more months are they going to kick it back and forth to vote on it with the added amendment? See it this year?...not holding my breathe on that one. Too many hands in the cookie jar if you ask me.

I don't understand why the amendment wasn't suggested much sooner. If a farmer wants to deny sunday hunting on his property then so be it, he see's them hunting sunday kick them out altogether if that is the issue. None of the farms i hunt on are against it.


Thinking about trying tomorrow morning but gonna be kinda warm at 50 degrees in my area. Can't get one if you don't go though......


----------



## dougell

My son killed doe #3 for the year yesterday afternoon.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> and how many more months are they going to kick it back and forth to vote on it with the added amendment? See it this year?...not holding my breathe on that one. Too many hands in the cookie jar if you ask me.
> 
> I don't understand why the amendment wasn't suggested much sooner. If a farmer wants to deny sunday hunting on his property then so be it, he see's them hunting sunday kick them out altogether if that is the issue. None of the farms i hunt on are against it.
> 
> 
> Thinking about trying tomorrow morning but gonna be kinda warm at 50 degrees in my area. Can't get one if you don't go though......


It should be voted on this year.They just put an amendment in to make hunting by written permission only on the three proposed sundays.


----------



## tam9492

dougell said:


> It should be voted on this year.They just put an amendment in to make hunting by written permission only on the three proposed sundays.


Those Sundays still good for public land?


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Taunto and yeti! 

Thought I heard the PGC has already said Sundays are out for this year as they don't have time to implement it? I guess its a step but kinda feels like a tie, and we all know what a tie feels like.


----------



## dougell

tam9492 said:


> Those Sundays still good for public land?


yes


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Congrats Taunto and yeti!
> 
> Thought I heard the PGC has already said Sundays are out for this year as they don't have time to implement it? I guess its a step but kinda feels like a tie, and we all know what a tie feels like.


It should be voted on this year and if passed,implemented next year.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> It should be voted on this year and if passed,implemented next year.


And I'll be dead by the time PA catches up with the rest of the US and Sundays are just another day.


----------



## dougell

Most likely.I have a hard time seeing the legislature keeping their hands out of this.


----------



## 138104

Nothing will change as long as the FB has politicians in their back pocket.


----------



## dougell

The FB is most certainly the skunk in the woodpile concerning sunday hunting but I'm fairly confident that three sundays will be open next year.I'm not confident that the legislature has any plans of giving the PGC full regulatory authority in the near future.


----------



## nicko

Never heard of this disease before (EEE) but apparently it is something we need to be aware of.

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=338


----------



## Lcavok99

My father got this guy last saturday in 4C. The buck came in grunting like crazy apparently














Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Wow!!! Some serious mass on that rack. Congrats to your Dad.


----------



## dougell

Wow is an understatement


----------



## Lcavok99

^ it was a public land mountain buck too

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome!!!!


----------



## 138104

What a stud!! Congrats to your father!!


----------



## Gene94

Unreal, what dreams are made of! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Making its rounds that’s for sure...family is posting Facebook shots too...amazing what social media has done....


----------



## jasonk0519

Lcavok, congratulations to your Dad. That is a Buck of a lifetime. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcavok99

12-Ringer said:


> Making its rounds that’s for sure...family is posting Facebook shots too...amazing what social media has done....


Cant keep anything a secret anymore haha

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

My buddy just said that’s one heck of a PA buck, to which I replied that’s one heck of a buck for anywhere in the country! Curious, did anyone in your family including your father have any idea a buck like that was in the area?


----------



## 138104

How many looked up where 4C was located? I did...lol! Right across the river from me. Lots of rugged terrain too.


----------



## Lcavok99

12-Ringer said:


> My buddy just said that’s one heck of a PA buck, to which I replied that’s one heck of a buck for anywhere in the country! Curious, did anyone in your family including your father have any idea a buck like that was in the area?


Yes actually. He saw the buck on the opener morning but couldnt get a shot. So he waited until the wind was right, and for a cold front to hit the spot again, and that's when he shot him.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man that’s even better....nothing like sealing the deal on a beast with which you have developed some history!!

That’s going to make one heck of a centerpiece in his man cave...that is screaming for a pedestal mount!!

Three weeks from now his neck would have been as big as my waist!

Tell him the AT crowd sends him a big CONGRATS!


----------



## Lcavok99

Agreed. And Oh yes I definately will haha. I think hes going with a shoulder mount. The hard part will be finding space on the walls around the others

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

That's one heckuva deer. Wow. Congrats to your dad. Looks like he's slain a few big ones over the years.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lcavok99 said:


> Agreed. And Oh yes I definately will haha. I think hes going with a shoulder mount. The hard part will be finding space on the walls around the others
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Will this be his best?


----------



## Lcavok99

12-Ringer said:


> Will this be his best?


Yes most definately. A few he has are around 150, but this guy rough measured in the mid 175's. 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to your dad Lcavok...helluva buck! Ashame he didn't let him grow another year or 2 :wink: Just in case it's not clear, i'm kidding.

Anybody else that shot or shoots a buck and was gonna share in here might have an inferiority complex now!


----------



## nicko

Cancelling rut trip up to Potter and rescheduling for 4C.


----------



## T.G.bowhunter

Lcavok99 said:


> My father got this guy last saturday in 4C. The buck came in grunting like crazy apparently
> View attachment 6963525
> View attachment 6963527
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Beautiful Mature Buck!! Congrats :cheers:


----------



## Gangster II

nicko said:


> Cancelling rut trip up to Potter and rescheduling for 4C.


4c is going to get very busy.
Great buck Dad. Looks like Saskatchewan is missing a buck. Love the chocolate rack.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gangster II said:


> 4c is going to get very busy.


Until people get there (LOL)....some rugged habitat and terrain...sounds like his Pop knows a thing or two about a thing or two...”a couple of 150’s” from PA...ain’t nothing to shake a stick at...


----------



## full moon64

Gangster II said:


> 4c is going to get very busy.


Really I made a post looking for a partner ...a while back everyone backed out after saying yes..I had enough of the talkers ,,I will go solo...Yes 4 C..good luck too all..congrats too your father..


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer said:


> Until people get there (LOL)....some rugged habitat and terrain...sounds like his Pop knows a thing or two about a thing or two...”a couple of 150’s” from PA...ain’t nothing to shake a stick at...


I'll second that! Multiple 150s in PA puts a man in a class of his own. Wow

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2

That thing is unreal, love the dark rack. Some day, some day......

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> Really I made a post looking for a partner ...a while back everyone backed out after saying yes..I had enough of the talkers ,,I will go solo...Yes 4 C..good luck too all..congrats too your father..


Not sure the problem was 4C....


----------



## Team Mike

That buck is absolutely incredible. I would have had a stroke if I saw that


----------



## davydtune

Damn that's a stud!


----------



## davydtune

One of my best friends, met way back in kindergarten,  got this guy a couple nights ago. This guy has been slamming nice bucks year after year and always seem to get them in mid October


----------



## Spency

This buck was taken near the DuBois Airport about 1.5 weeks ago.


----------



## Mathias

That’s a Pa dream buck, congrats to him. The grunting is interesting too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I heard my first grunting 11 days ago on the 12th. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> It should be voted on this year.They just put an amendment in to make hunting by written permission only on the three proposed sundays.


Which is absolute BS. I guess that means no Sunday hunting on Game lands??? Three sundays id BS. The Farm Bureau and politicians in this state are a joke.


----------



## Matt Musto

Lcavok99 said:


> My father got this guy last saturday in 4C. The buck came in grunting like crazy apparently
> View attachment 6963525
> View attachment 6963527
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


That is a giant. Congrats to your Dad! Was it killed in North East PA?


----------



## Matt Musto

Lcavok99 said:


> Agreed. And Oh yes I definately will haha. I think hes going with a shoulder mount. The hard part will be finding space on the walls around the others
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


mind sharing the Facebook name or page?


----------



## PAKraig

Gene94 said:


> I heard my first grunting 11 days ago on the 12th.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


That was me. Too many beans...


----------



## Gene94

PAKraig said:


> That was me. Too many beans...


I figured, soybean field was right across the fencerow 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Stud of a deer congrats to your dad my friend


----------



## PAKraig

Gene94 said:


> I figured, soybean field was right across the fencerow
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


I've seen lots of active scrapes, mostly being hit by little guys right now though. Saw a mature buck bumping a doe on trail cam also on the 12th. Grunted in a nice 2 yr old on Columbus day, and haven't had time to hunt since.
New moon this weekend should really help kick things off though!


----------



## Gene94

PAKraig said:


> I've seen lots of active scrapes, mostly being hit by little guys right now though. Saw a mature buck bumping a doe on trail cam also on the 12th. Grunted in a nice 2 yr old on Columbus day, and haven't had time to hunt since.
> New moon this weekend should really help kick things off though!


Yup, things oughta be getting cranked up soon! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Lcavok99 said:


> Cant keep anything a secret anymore haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


I'm still trying to get pics of one I know was shot around here. It's kinda like trying to come up with Hillary's emails though, so there are still some secrets:wink:

That is a great buck. Congrats to your Dad and all who have scored so far.


----------



## goathillinpa

Great buck, Congrats to your Dad!!


----------



## yetihunter1

That is an amazing deer, congrats to you and your dad!


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Which is absolute BS. I guess that means no Sunday hunting on Game lands??? Three sundays id BS. The Farm Bureau and politicians in this state are a joke.


I think you misunderstood or I wasn't clear.The proposal is for the entire state,including all public land.However,the amendment is that if you hunt private land on those three sundays,you have to have written permission.


----------



## PAKraig

Lcavok99 said:


> My father got this guy last saturday in 4C. The buck came in grunting like crazy apparently
> View attachment 6963525
> View attachment 6963527
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Really short brow points... :embara:


----------



## PAKraig

dougell said:


> I think you misunderstood or I wasn't clear.The proposal is for the entire state,including all public land.However,the amendment is that if you hunt private land on those three sundays,you have to have written permission.


But the amendment is not yet approved, correct?


----------



## nicko

Ugh.....CWD just creeps closer and closer. And notice the link states it was found in a captive deer.

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=340

Everybody knows captive deer are the problem. Until deer farms and captive deer are outlawed, all these other reactive measures like outlawing baiting and use of urine based lures will continue be nothing more than perfume on the pig. The best thing that could be done would be to have every captive deer euthanized and owning deer made illegal......but that makes too much sense.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Ugh.....CWD just creeps closer and closer. And notice the link states it was found in a captive deer.
> 
> https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=340
> 
> Everybody knows captive deer are the problem. Until deer farms and captive deer are outlawed, all these other reactive measures like outlawing baiting and use of urine based lures will continue be nothing more than perfume on the pig. The best thing that could be done would be to have every captive deer euthanized and owning deer made illegal......but that makes too much sense.


The PA legislature really doesn't care about hunting. Most have never been around it. This isn't really an issue to them.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> The PA legislature really doesn't care about hunting. Most have never been around it. This isn't really an issue to them.


But they sure care about keeping Sunday hunting on the shelf.


----------



## KylePap21

Laid down a good one in 2A yesterday after the rain rolled through. Came cruising through a scrape line about 4:30.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great job Kyle. Congrats!!!!

Some real nice deer hitting the dirt in PA.


----------



## 12-Ringer

WOW...some great buck getting dropped. Way to go Kyle!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

PAKraig said:


> But the amendment is not yet approved, correct?


I think the amendment was added the day they voted and now they have to do another vote.


----------



## dougell

KylePap21 said:


> Laid down a good one in 2A yesterday after the rain rolled through. Came cruising through a scrape line about 4:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a once in a lifetime buck.Some really impressive deer getting shot.


----------



## dougell

It was found in the wild around here in 2017.Our WCO killed a sick buck that tested positive and another hunter killed a doe that tested positive that same year.Thankfully,none of the harvested deer tested positive last year in that area.It came from deer farms around here.The year before one died and tested positive on one of the many Amish deer farms.Within months all the deer farms were empty and our WCO killed 6 deer that had tags in their ears or holes where the tags used to be.It doesn't take Columbo to figure out what happened.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> It was found in the wild around here in 2017.Our WCO killed a sick buck that tested positive and another hunter killed a doe that tested positive that same year.Thankfully,none of the harvested deer tested positive last year in that area.It came from deer farms around here.The year before one died and tested positive on one of the many Amish deer farms.Within months all the deer farms were empty and our WCO killed 6 deer that had tags in their ears or holes where the tags used to be.It doesn't take Columbo to figure out what happened.


Someone was catching deers and punching holes in their ears?


----------



## dougell

No,captive deer have to be tagged and they let all the deer loose.Either that or it was like an Amish rodeo where they roped and then tagged the deer.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> No,captive deer have to be tagged and they let all the deer loose.Either that or it was like an Amish rodeo where they roped and then tagged the deer.


Well it's not as funny when you explain it. :lol3:


----------



## dougell

yeah,it took me until after I hit the reply button before I recognized the sarcasm lol.I was thinking maybe you had a liquid lunch


----------



## Ebard22

davydtune said:


> One of my best friends, met way back in kindergarten,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this guy a couple nights ago. This guy has been slamming nice bucks year after year and always seem to get them in mid October




Soooooooo that's my cousin and I just found out he shot a buck on here before anyone told me lol


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to those who connected.


----------



## mastkvn

Awesome job Kyle


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I don't know what i did yesterday...feels like somebody stabbed me in the shoulder with a knife and left it in there. Guess i'm gettin' older and i hear it only gets better.:mg:

Nice first post Kyle...Congrats!


----------



## KylePap21

Thanks guys!

Have been on here for years but got locked out of the old account. Had to start from scratch this year... good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thought KylePa was familiar but wasn't sure if it was just someone else with a similar handle...welcome back, lol!


----------



## jpinkerton

On stand right now in 2G. Camp scheduling got all screwed up and we ended up with this week of muzzleloader. Never again! Orange army just driving the roads and smoking cigarettes on every parking area. Passed on a Skippy waiting for a shot on momma on Monday. Camp took a doe this morning. I did have this fella visit. Cool to see from stand, and definitely my first.


----------



## Buckdat

Archery equipment for bear during the bear muzzleloader season, is it legal? Buddy at work says no, I say yes. You can handicap yourself with archery tackle in any of the other seasons why not now?


----------



## dougell

No,it's not legal.It was on the front page of the PGC's website.


----------



## nick060200

Great deer everyone. 

Just finished the Euro for my uncle.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

jpinkerton said:


> On stand right now in 2G. Camp scheduling got all screwed up and we ended up with this week of muzzleloader. Never again! Orange army just driving the roads and smoking cigarettes on every parking area. Passed on a Skippy waiting for a shot on momma on Monday. Camp took a doe this morning. I did have this fella visit. Cool to see from stand, and definitely my first.


Curious whereabouts in 2G you are? Hunted susquehannock state forest in southern potter Saturday and Monday, not a hunter seen , heard 2 distant shots. I was expecting more guys to be out.


----------



## smokin x's

Buckdat said:


> Archery equipment for bear during the bear muzzleloader season, is it legal? Buddy at work says no, I say yes. You can handicap yourself with archery tackle in any of the other seasons why not now?


no its not legal in muzzleloader bear, muzzleloader only because that is what the regulations state. PGC has directly addressed this on their Facebook page and mentioned that they are considering a change to the regs for next year. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

AjPUNISHER said:


> Thought KylePa was familiar but wasn't sure if it was just someone else with a similar handle...welcome back, lol!


Looks like we have two Kyles on the board. Good shooting lots of good bucks showing up on here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdcornell

KylePap21 said:


> Laid down a good one in 2A yesterday after the rain rolled through. Came cruising through a scrape line about 4:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Whoah. Sweet buck. Where’s the jealous emoji.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice job nick, thinkin about doing that with the next one i get...and maybe painting on it too.



KylePA said:


> Looks like we have two Kyles on the board.


Knew i remembered that avatar from somewhere...:wink:


Venison...it's what's for dinner...


----------



## 138104

Need a quiver for my GT500. I usually go with Elite's 1-piece, but can't find one in the classifieds. Anyone using a Tightspot? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Gene94

Not to hi-Jack your question but if you get an Apex Reactor XL I doubt you'll ever look back. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Not to hi-Jack your question but if you get an Apex Reactor XL I doubt you'll ever look back.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Looks identical to the Tightspot. Will have to consider that. Thank you!


----------



## Spency

Perry24 said:


> Need a quiver for my GT500. I usually go with Elite's 1-piece, but can't find one in the classifieds. Anyone using a Tightspot? If so, how do you like it?


Got a tightspot rise for my Realm this summer and I like it alot. Very adjustable, holds the arrows tight (Axis 5mm with Slick Trick Mags), well made, etc. Its easy to remove. Not sure if you shoot with you're quiver on or off, I cant speak to noise or vibration as I always shoot with it off.


----------



## 138104

Spency said:


> Got a tightspot rise for my Realm this summer and I like it alot. Very adjustable, holds the arrows tight (Axis 5mm with Slick Trick Mags), well made, etc. Its easy to remove. Not sure if you shoot with you're quiver on or off, I cant speak to noise or vibration as I always shoot with it off.


Thanks. I take the quiver off when on stand, so vibration isn't a concern.


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> Soooooooo that's my cousin and I just found out he shot a buck on here before anyone told me lol


Really? No kidding.....small world  Yeah we've been buds since we were little shavers


----------



## PAKraig

Spency said:


> Got a tightspot rise for my Realm this summer and I like it alot. Very adjustable, holds the arrows tight (Axis 5mm with Slick Trick Mags), well made, etc. Its easy to remove. Not sure if you shoot with you're quiver on or off, I cant speak to noise or vibration as I always shoot with it off.


I have a Hoyt 4 arrow Solo quiver on my RX-3 and I'm not a big fan. Holds arrows well, and is nice and light, but I do not like how it removes and attaches from the bow. I take it the Tight Spots are nice and easy, 1 handed removal? I liked the Treelimb Premium's easy one-handed on/off. Might have to find another one of those.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Heading back to camp tonite hunting tomorrow and saturday morning they heading back to the buckeye


----------



## yetihunter1

So I stayed at work a little later yesterday and got out right at last light and decided to hit a few fields I know frequently have does in them. At two of the fields, probably a mile apart, I had two separate bucks chasing does. There was no bumping, nudging or anything....it was full on running them around. Seems in each field there was one doe the bucks were locked on that must of come into estrus early. Best part was neither buck was small, first one had a basket 8 rack but large body and the second was a buck anyone on here would be proud to shoot. Can't tell you how fired up that go me. Got home and my wife said I was like a kid before Christmas...


----------



## 12-Ringer

These two guys were showing off for a potential girlfriend in my parents backyard this morning. They live in Boothwyn PA


----------



## Gene94

I'm amped to get in the woods for deer again but I'm going to take my 3 year old with me squirrel hunting tonight. Gotta start making memories now
P. S. I know what happens when you're in the woods without a bow this time of year

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Seems things are heating up pretty good right now. I know for me, the last 2 weeks of October were always some of the best days for cruising buck. Good luck and congrats to the ones that have filled tags already.


----------



## Timberghost80

Can’t wait for the rut.


----------



## Timberghost80

Don’t know


----------



## dougell

Gene94 said:


> I'm amped to get in the woods for deer again but I'm going to take my 3 year old with me squirrel hunting tonight. Gotta start making memories now
> P. S. I know what happens when you're in the woods without a bow this time of year
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


That's the right idea.Get them out early and often so they develop an appreciation just for being out there.Those days that you sacrifice your own hunts for your son will pay off.Well done


----------



## nicko

Shoving off for Potter in 30 minutes. Will be up there until Sunday morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck..seniors at our place hot one this morning. Crew is out searching now. Bet it’s a grand ole time with that group.

Careful heading up!


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> Thanks. I take the quiver off when on stand, so vibration isn't a concern.


I've had a TS on whatever bow I'm shooting for four years now and have had no issues regardless of arrow size, as Spency notes. I've had no issues with vibration or noise shooting with the quiver on as that is how I practice. Great quicver IMO although it does have a hefty price tag. I picked mine up used in the classifieds for considerably less.


----------



## KylePA

fap1800 said:


> I've had a TS on whatever bow I'm shooting for four years now and have had no issues regardless of arrow size, as Spency notes. I've had no issues with vibration or noise shooting with the quiver on as that is how I practice. Great quicver IMO although it does have a hefty price tag. I picked mine up used in the classifieds for considerably less.


Same to all of this. My thoughts exactly and I found mine in the classifieds as well. I will continue to just move to all my new bows. The only piece of equipment I haven't tried switching out or find something better.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

28 degrees this morning, hunted till 11am. About a dozen scrapes in the intermediate area with about 6 of them freshly worked over...didn't see a deer though.

Highlight of the morning was this male red fox...ended up at 10-12 feet before laying down to take a nap. pics are kinda crappy though, stills of the video taken by a pair of i-cam extreme glasses.
Doin somethin right i guess...never seemed to smell me and never saw me.



































This 6pt with no brows was on the cam in the drizzle before the heavier rain started tuesday.


----------



## mastkvn

yetihunter1 said:


> So I stayed at work a little later yesterday and got out right at last light and decided to hit a few fields I know frequently have does in them. At two of the fields, probably a mile apart, I had two separate bucks chasing does. There was no bumping, nudging or anything....it was full on running them around. Seems in each field there was one doe the bucks were locked on that must of come into estrus early. Best part was neither buck was small, first one had a basket 8 rack but large body and the second was a buck anyone on here would be proud to shoot. Can't tell you how fired up that go me. Got home and my wife said I was like a kid before Christmas...


Awesome to see bucks chasing does get's your blood flowing


----------



## PAbigbear

I was out looking a bear with my muzzleloader last night and snuck up on an adult bobcat hunting squirrels and chipmunks. I watched him for probably 20 minutes from 40' away with no clue I was there. I saw quite a few deer so I sent my dad in there this morning. He walked right into a fresh, bobcat killed doe fawn. It was taken down by the neck, partially eaten, then cached with leaves.


----------



## jpinkerton

HNTRDAVE said:


> jpinkerton said:
> 
> 
> 
> On stand right now in 2G. Camp scheduling got all screwed up and we ended up with this week of muzzleloader. Never again! Orange army just driving the roads and smoking cigarettes on every parking area. Passed on a Skippy waiting for a shot on momma on Monday. Camp took a doe this morning. I did have this fella visit. Cool to see from stand, and definitely my first.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious whereabouts in 2G you are? Hunted susquehannock state forest in southern potter Saturday and Monday, not a hunter seen , heard 2 distant shots. I was expecting more guys to be out.
Click to expand...

In Moshannon. Wrapping up tomorrow. Took a mature doe this morning. Had a nice 8 within range last evening, hoping he returns. Bunch of ML, now Senior and Junior rifle hunters, but we always manage to get it done.


----------



## nick060200

On the ground still hunting. Just had a shot on a nice doe and missed high. She was 30 and I thought she was closer to 40. No time to range. May have been my only chance tonight.


----------



## skinner2

I was out this morning hoping to fill my doe tag. Had a small group headed right for me but a buck decided to start grunting and chasing them. I did see a 4 point and a 6 point.


----------



## nicko

We got up here in time to hit the woods for less than an hour of hunt time. Despite the limited timeframe, I heard multiple gunshots between rifle shots and muzzleloader shots. I was sitting in my stand along a pipeline when I heard a shot at the top of the pipeline and looked up to see a deer run into the woods. Put up my binoculars and there was a truck just sitting on the road and I did not see anybody on foot. The truck drove down on the pipeline, Hunter got out, walked around for about 10 minutes in the area where the deer ran into the woods, did not even have a gun with him as he was looking but I did see him drinking something. Watching all this through my binoculars… He got back into his truck and drove The other way on the pipeline probably looking for another deer to shoot from his vehicle.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> We got up here in time to hit the woods for less than an hour of hunt time. Despite the limited timeframe, I heard multiple gunshots between rifle shots and muzzleloader shots. I was sitting in my stand along a pipeline when I heard a shot at the top of the pipeline and looked up to see a deer run into the woods. Put up my binoculars and there was a truck just sitting on the road and I did not see anybody on foot. The truck drove down on the pipeline, Hunter got out, walked around for about 10 minutes in the area where the deer ran into the woods, did not even have a gun with him as he was looking but I did see him drinking something. Watching all this through my binoculars… He got back into his truck and drove The other way on the pipeline probably looking for another deer to shoot from his vehicle.


Should have taken his plate and reported it to Rob and the warden...skids like that are going to ruin that place for everyone.

Hope you have a successful weekend, be safe!


----------



## ianb1116

nicko said:


> We got up here in time to hit the woods for less than an hour of hunt time. Despite the limited timeframe, I heard multiple gunshots between rifle shots and muzzleloader shots. I was sitting in my stand along a pipeline when I heard a shot at the top of the pipeline and looked up to see a deer run into the woods. Put up my binoculars and there was a truck just sitting on the road and I did not see anybody on foot. The truck drove down on the pipeline, Hunter got out, walked around for about 10 minutes in the area where the deer ran into the woods, did not even have a gun with him as he was looking but I did see him drinking something. Watching all this through my binoculars… He got back into his truck and drove The other way on the pipeline probably looking for another deer to shoot from his vehicle.


Make sure you report this to PGC.


----------



## nicko

I was 400+ yards away so getting his plate was not an option.


----------



## Gene94

Starting to get more buck activity on camera. Older bucks still at night but more young bucks in daylight.
How old you think this buck is? Has to be 6 years old i'm thinking.









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Same buck last year









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton

Quiet morning in Moshannon. Just rattled in a 2.5 yr old 8-pointer. Crashed in about 10 minutes after the sequence, laid down a scrape 15 yards behind me and of course walked right to the base of my tree on the downwind side. Didn't like something and spooked out. I'll try to post the tactacam footage.

Super cool to see that tactic in action. Was on the fence about bringing the decoy this morning, I bet that would have pulled him into shot range. Great morning and the last of my PA season. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Matt Musto

KylePap21 said:


> Laid down a good one in 2A yesterday after the rain rolled through. Came cruising through a scrape line about 4:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a stud, and welcome to AT


----------



## Matt Musto

Perry24 said:


> Need a quiver for my GT500. I usually go with Elite's 1-piece, but can't find one in the classifieds. Anyone using a Tightspot? If so, how do you like it?


I love the Alpine Soft Loc quiver. I have mine on my Elite XXL. Two points of grip for the arrows and a nice durable foam insert in the hood.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Should have taken his plate and reported it to Rob and the warden...skids like that are going to ruin that place for everyone.
> 
> Hope you have a successful weekend, be safe!


Did you just drop a Letterkenny reference, Joe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Matt Musto said:


> I love the Alpine Soft Loc quiver. I have mine on my Elite XXL. Two points of grip for the arrows and a nice durable foam insert in the hood.


Thanks. Went with the APEX quiver that Gene mentioned. For $68 shipped, seemed like a great deal. I should have it by Monday.


----------



## fap1800

Took my son out with the xgun and did some ground hunting. I got him a cheapy leafy suit for kids off Amazon and it works pretty well. He’s still not quite there yet with his bow. He’s drawing the 35 required to hunt but just barely. His accuracy needs to get a little better as well. I’m thinking next year. Anyway, we got skunked. Jumped some does on our way in and that was it. Pulled a few cards and have some pretty good scrape activity. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Got skunked last night too. Was last sit until Nov 4. Headed out tonight, have a great week everyone.


----------



## dougell

I mentioned before that for years I was on a committee for a semi-controlled type hunt in a huge,rural private residential area.This isn't an urban hunt as there's 3500 acres of land open to hunt.There's some simple rules,it's DMAP'd into 4 sections and you have to check every deer in.I'm no longer on the committee but get a couple DMAP tags every year for my son and I.Yesterday afternoon my son shoots a doe and it was well after dark til we got it out so I went and just checked the cape in on my way to work this morning.I went through the harvest log and all of the incident reports(every wounded deer has to be reported).So far,Jordan was number 47 on the harvest log but there were six reported incidents of wounded deer,mostly gut shots.Every single hunter stated that they hit the deer in the guts and tracked it til they lost blood and then planned to return in the morning.Why do people insist on pushing gut shot deer?Every year there's an orientation meeting prior to opening day and it's stressed over and over again to not push gut shot deer.If you wound too many deer,you get booted from the hunt so most wounded deer actually go unreported.From my experience,less than 25% of the people actually report them so the wounding ate is atrociously high.Hunters really need to do better.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I mentioned before that for years I was on a committee for a semi-controlled type hunt in a huge,rural private residential area.This isn't an urban hunt as there's 3500 acres of land open to hunt.There's some simple rules,it's DMAP'd into 4 sections and you have to check every deer in.I'm no longer on the committee but get a couple DMAP tags every year for my son and I.Yesterday afternoon my son shoots a doe and it was well after dark til we got it out so I went and just checked the cape in on my way to work this morning.I went through the harvest log and all of the incident reports(every wounded deer has to be reported).So far,Jordan was number 47 on the harvest log but there were six reported incidents of wounded deer,mostly gut shots.Every single hunter stated that they hit the deer in the guts and tracked it til they lost blood and then planned to return in the morning.Why do people insist on pushing gut shot deer?Every year there's an orientation meeting prior to opening day and it's stressed over and over again to not push gut shot deer.If you wound too many deer,you get booted from the hunt so most wounded deer actually go unreported.From my experience,less than 25% of the people actually report them so the wounding ate is atrociously high.Hunters really need to do better.


Well, honestly, I don't have much faith in the human race in general and that of course filters down to all walks, including hunters. I've ran into quite a few that are simply put, nothing but spare parts. The 40 acres I hunt has one such guy that hunts the neighboring property. All he does is gut shoot deer. Gets down, pushes them, gives up and climbs back in his stand. A true clueless slovenly POS. Unfortunately, I think there are more of these nut sacks among our ranks then we care to admit.


----------



## jlh42581

My boy shot his first ever last night in the mentored youth hunt with a rifle. The fact he can even get around the stock is amazing to me, was thinking it wouldnt happen. One shot, one kill, public land. Gonna be a few till he can even think of using a bow. He did step up from a bear mini cheapo recurve to a mini genesis recently. Getting there! Shot he made last night was pretty stellar for a kid off sticks while walking up on deer.


----------



## jlh42581

fap1800 said:


> Unfortunately, I think there are more of these nut sacks among our ranks then we care to admit.


80% is my conservative estimate


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I mentioned before that for years I was on a committee for a semi-controlled type hunt in a huge,rural private residential area.This isn't an urban hunt as there's 3500 acres of land open to hunt.There's some simple rules,it's DMAP'd into 4 sections and you have to check every deer in.I'm no longer on the committee but get a couple DMAP tags every year for my son and I.Yesterday afternoon my son shoots a doe and it was well after dark til we got it out so I went and just checked the cape in on my way to work this morning.I went through the harvest log and all of the incident reports(every wounded deer has to be reported).So far,Jordan was number 47 on the harvest log but there were six reported incidents of wounded deer,mostly gut shots.Every single hunter stated that they hit the deer in the guts and tracked it til they lost blood and then planned to return in the morning.Why do people insist on pushing gut shot deer?Every year there's an orientation meeting prior to opening day and it's stressed over and over again to not push gut shot deer.If you wound too many deer,you get booted from the hunt so most wounded deer actually go unreported.From my experience,less than 25% of the people actually report them so the wounding ate is atrociously high.*Hunters really need to do better.*


I agree Doug. I think the classes are a great start, but a mentor is still the best. Having someone who has "been there, done that" to help reassure that waiting is the right thing to do is what most need. I believe at one time there was a group that volunteered to help track in your area? I always thought that was a great idea for the beginners.


----------



## Gene94

Yup, having a mentor is invaluable. My dad talks about bow hunting when he was a teenager and he and his dad were still learning how to bow hunt as they went. Trial and error if you will. Now my grandpa has been bow hunting 40 years and my dad for probably 30 years and all my uncles (I have a big family). Sharing all that accumulated knowledge (over 200 years worth) and helping mentor each other is a huge asset in learning how to be an ethical hunter from the time you start hunting. We have a big family WhatsApp chat that we a lot of times tell the story of our hunt, send pics of the arrow, blood trail etc., to get advice on when and how to track a deer, or to just get the fun started even when we know it was a clean shot. Can't beat having someone looking over your shoulder and keeping you in line when you need it. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

Gene94 said:


> Starting to get more buck activity on camera. Older bucks still at night but more young bucks in daylight.
> How old you think this buck is? Has to be 6 years old i'm thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


3.5 maybe 4 tops


----------



## vonfoust

jlh42581 said:


> My boy shot his first ever last night in the mentored youth hunt with a rifle. The fact he can even get around the stock is amazing to me, was thinking it wouldnt happen. One shot, one kill, public land. Gonna be a few till he can even think of using a bow. He did step up from a bear mini cheapo recurve to a mini genesis recently. Getting there! Shot he made last night was pretty stellar for a kid off sticks while walking up on deer.


Fantastic!!! Congratulations!


----------



## fap1800

jlh42581 said:


> My boy shot his first ever last night in the mentored youth hunt with a rifle. The fact he can even get around the stock is amazing to me, was thinking it wouldnt happen. One shot, one kill, public land. Gonna be a few till he can even think of using a bow. He did step up from a bear mini cheapo recurve to a mini genesis recently. Getting there! Shot he made last night was pretty stellar for a kid off sticks while walking up on deer.


Awesome. The first is clearly the best. Congrats!


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> I agree Doug. I think the classes are a great start, but a mentor is still the best. Having someone who has "been there, done that" to help reassure that waiting is the right thing to do is what most need. I believe at one time there was a group that volunteered to help track in your area? I always thought that was a great idea for the beginners.


The thing that gets me is,every hunter has to take a bowhunter-ed class where that's preached and then it's preached again at an orientation.Flippin idiots.I was in that group that recovered deer and it left a very poor taste in mouth about the ethics and knowledge of the average hunter.Don't get me wrong,there were a lot of good hunters who did the right thing but they weren't in the majority.


----------



## dougell

Fantastic.I love hearing this stuff.The best years of your life have just begun.How old is your boy?More details.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jlh42581 said:


> My boy shot his first ever last night in the mentored youth hunt with a rifle. The fact he can even get around the stock is amazing to me, was thinking it wouldnt happen. One shot, one kill, public land. Gonna be a few till he can even think of using a bow. He did step up from a bear mini cheapo recurve to a mini genesis recently. Getting there! Shot he made last night was pretty stellar for a kid off sticks while walking up on deer.


Congrats to your boy...may it the first of many you get to share with him!



Gene94 said:


> Starting to get more buck activity on camera. Older bucks still at night but more young bucks in daylight.
> How old you think this buck is? Has to be 6 years old i'm thinking.





conservewild said:


> 3.5 maybe 4 tops


I was thinking the same. My thoughts are he was either a husky 2.5yr old with good genetics or was 3.5yr last year...so i'd say a 3.5 or 4.5yr old now. I don't think he's older then that or he'd be built more like a tank imo.
Only thing i know for certain is it can be tough to tell at times. I've taken 3 i had on cam and seen a 4th up close...all 4 were a little larger in every aspect in person then they seemed to be on cam pics:wink:


----------



## Gene94

Ok, wow, lol. I'm having a hard time processing that. It's a mountain buck with ag on the edge of his range. I've just never ever seen a buck with a belly and neck like that in my area. Now I hope I can get him so I can get him aged. Ha

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

Gene94 said:


> Ok, wow, lol. I'm having a hard time processing that. It's a mountain buck with ag on the edge of his range. I've just never ever seen a buck with a belly and neck like that in my area. Now I hope I can get him so I can get him aged. Ha
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


No bashing intended but I used to live in Pa for almost 20 years and often states without many old deer have many hunters who believe young deer are old deer. I can't tell you how many really old 2.5 year olds my fellow Pa hunters shot.


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> Fantastic.I love hearing this stuff.The best years of your life have just begun.How old is your boy?More details.


Just turned 8 this summer


Thanks guys! Told me "I could barely shoot cause I couldn't stay still" ... Yeah buddy, that's buck fever!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

conservewild said:


> No bashing intended but I used to live in Pa for almost 20 years and often states without many old deer have many hunters who believe young deer are old deer. I can't tell you how many really old 2.5 year olds my fellow Pa hunters shot.


At one time only 1/100 bucks made it to 4.5 years old but a lot has changed over the past 20 years.Antler restriction but more importantly severely reduced pressure has increased the number old older bucks tremendously.We now have bucks dying of old age in the northern tier.I don't believe a deer's age can accurately be aged by looking at the body or the rack


----------



## Gene94

conservewild said:


> No bashing intended but I used to live in Pa for almost 20 years and often states without many old deer have many hunters who believe young deer are old deer. I can't tell you how many really old 2.5 year olds my fellow Pa hunters shot.


No offense taken! That's funny about "old 2.5 year olds". [emoji16] Here's another one I'm comparing him to. This one would be 2.5 correct? I know for a fact that we don't have 1.5 year old deer like this.









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> At one time only 1/100 bucks made it to 4.5 years old but a lot has changed over the past 20 years.Antler restriction but more importantly severely reduced pressure has increased the number old older bucks tremendously.We now have bucks dying of old age in the northern tier.I don't believe a deer's age can accurately be aged by looking at the body or the rack


Definitely can't go by the rack on this one. He's never gonna get bigger. He's same as last year already. No growth. That paired with his body side for a mountain buck is what has me thinking old. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

Gene94 said:


> No offense taken! That's funny about "old 2.5 year olds". [emoji16] Here's another one I'm comparing him to. This one would be 2.5 correct? I know for a fact that we don't have 1.5 year old deer like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


I agree its sometimes hard to tell from a pic and deer can have different characteristics each one is an individual. That being said I would say 2.5-3 on this one and maybe another year on the 1st.


----------



## Gene94

Fair enough. Thanks for weighing in! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

Thought some others would get enjoyment out of this









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMK123

12-Ringer said:


> These two guys were showing off for a potential girlfriend in my parents backyard this morning. They live in Boothwyn PA


This is awesome to see. I work in Garnet Valley, and heard from people who live in Boothwyn and Upper Chichester that they've seen some pretty nice deer in the neighborhood.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gene94 said:


> No offense taken! That's funny about "old 2.5 year olds".  Here's another one I'm comparing him to. This one would be 2.5 correct? I know for a fact that we don't have 1.5 year old deer like this.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


That body says 3+ to me...


----------



## KylePA

Always fun to have bucks pass your stand under 20 yards when your buck tag is filled. Here is a good one from tonight. I need to work on some better self control with an itchy trigger finger and tons of vacation.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

KylePA said:


> Always fun to have bucks pass your stand under 20 yards when your buck tag is filled. Here is a good one from tonight. I need to work on some better self control with an itchy trigger finger and tons of vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's what I'm trying to wait for! Nice buck

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I'll be out with the muzzleloader for does. That should guarantee I see a nice buck! Seems the pre-rut is on. Good luck everyone!


----------



## nicko

Deer sightings coming slow appear in Potter. My buddies dad missed a doe tonight. I saw two bears on stand today, first time I’ve ever seen them while hunting in the wild .... neat to see. 

Found some fresh sign and a cluster of scrapes I’m setting up on early tomorrow morning… I still have a doe tag for Potter but I’m saving it for rifle and going strictly buck right now.


----------



## Spency

Good luck to everyone, no matter what you're hunting or how youre doing it! Great to see the kids out. My Step son has taken his 6 year old out with him the last two nights and he seems to be loving it, awesome.

I'm off to Ohio at 4 AM for a week of hunting with my Dad. We didn't make it last year for the first time in 13 years, so glad were able to pick back up this year. 

I'll have 5 full days to hunt here when we get back, so looking forward to hitting the big woods then also.


----------



## fap1800

KylePA said:


> Always fun to have bucks pass your stand under 20 yards when your buck tag is filled. Here is a good one from tonight. I need to work on some better self control with an itchy trigger finger and tons of vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s how it seems to work. Killed a decent buck early in 2009 and had the biggest deer I’ve seen under me at 15 yards a few weeks later. Broadside and unaware. 

There’s always road trips. Maryland or NY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

KylePA said:


> Always fun to have bucks pass your stand under 20 yards when your buck tag is filled. Here is a good one from tonight. I need to work on some better self control with an itchy trigger finger and tons of vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kyle, Kyle, Kyle - that's a dandy right there for sure and at a nice angle! However, as some have already said....that's usually how it goes. I always have problems pulling the trigger early, if I know I have time in the bank for the rut period. But I have also held out and then never filled a tag too....it's a fine-line for sure. The buck you did kill isn't something to be ashamed of though man! This one could be there for you next year.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> At one time only 1/100 bucks made it to 4.5 years old but a lot has changed over the past 20 years.Antler restriction but more importantly severely reduced pressure has increased the number old older bucks tremendously.We now have bucks dying of old age in the northern tier.I don't believe a deer's age can accurately be aged by looking at the body or the rack


Totally agree with this....couldn't have said it better on all fronts. Relative to the age - I am so sick of hearing people look at a deer for a quick minute and rattle off the age of that deer. Same as those people that look at a rack on the hoof quickly and can tell you the size to within 3 inches and truly believe themselves when they tell you that.


----------



## KylePA

perryhunter4 said:


> Kyle, Kyle, Kyle - that's a dandy right there for sure and at a nice angle! However, as some have already said....that's usually how it goes. I always have problems pulling the trigger early, if I know I have time in the bank for the rut period. But I have also held out and then never filled a tag too....it's a fine-line for sure. The buck you did kill isn't something to be ashamed of though man! This one could be there for you next year.


That’s how it goes. I have pretty good video of him as well. He was on his feet at 5:50 tonight walking into the wind licking his lips/nose the entire time. He was on a mission. 

Think I found a half decent tree behind my house though, as he was under 20 yards and the buck I shot a few weeks ago was at 2/3 yards. 

I have two weeks off yet for archery to shoot a few a few does, sit upstate for the archery bear season and to just enjoy some peace and quiet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

What's everyone seeing today? Only squirrels for me. Also attacked by a tufted titmouse...lol!


----------



## ezshot81

Squirrels and munks are out in force this morning here as well. No deer yet.


----------



## KylePA

Just climbed down. Sounded like an absolute warzone this morning on the local SGL. First shuts started around 6:50. Still super dark. Surprised nobody died. Probably heard 300 shots but guessing they killed all the stocked birds as all the shooting was over by 8:30.

One busted up 8 pointer on a mission this morning with his nose to the ground. 

Thinking a lot of these does are hunkered down to avoid being harassed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Was on public this morning, saw 4 doe and passed up a nice basket 7 point. He fed on acorns at 25 yards for 10 minutes or more. Heard a good gobbler sound off 3 times! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

9 deer seen by 9:30 this morning and 2 of the last 3 were there and gone in a few heartbeats. I heard noise to my left and saw a large doe running my way at about 40yds...i soon dropped any thoughts i had of taking her when i saw the dandy 8pt right up her ass, looked alot like the buck KylePA posted the pic of. Past me they went at 35 yards running out the bank. Had a couple trees in the way and couldn't stop either of them for a good shot. They soon went out of view and i looked back the way they had came...and saw another deer. It followed the same trail in no big hurry this time and i soon saw it was another buck. About a 160lb 4pt...with brow tines in the neighborhood of 7-8" long! He hung around for several minutes but ended up not following the others trail for some reason. 

My b-in-law sat out the hill from me about 150yds and saw the same 8pt and the doe. He got them both to stop but could only take the doe since he had the inline...problem was the doe stopped behind a tree and he never got the chance. 

My pops a few hunderd yards further down from my b-in-law saw nothing at all...not even a squirrel he said.

Hoping the rain holds off till after dark this evening...


----------



## perryhunter4

Watched a small 6 this AM smell and bump a doe then piss, snort wheeze and grunt 3 yds from my tree at 1st light. Pretty cool to witness. He came back through at 11 right when I was getting out. Stayed and watched him feed off about 20 mins later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Ive never had much luck on overcast days. Has anyone else noticed the same ?


----------



## nicko

Blind called a 6 point in to 15 yards this morning with a grunt tube and rack pack. Immediately after the buck cleared out, a bobcat emerged. First time I’ve ever seen one.

Bears yesterday - a first
Bobcat today - a first

Maybe Elvis is next on the list.

All three of us currently sitting the pipeline. Hoping a doe gives my buddy’s Dad another crack. Rain is supposed to roll in about 5pm. Hope it holds out until after 6.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seniors dropped another doe in Potter!

Lease quota is 8 for the year and we have 3 down so far. Shouldn’t be a problem meeting the timber companies quota.

Joe


----------



## KylePA

Checked the weather this morning no rain til after midnight. Walk .5 mile with climber exploring a new area and check weather and steady rain til dark. 

Nice view atleast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Ttt


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck to all those out tonight.


----------



## LetThemGrow

On the way to Ricketts Glen this morning we saw several bucks out prowling around 9-9:30. Last one was a slob, big body and long sweeping beams....I can’t wait for the next cold front!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hear ya’...passed a real nice 10 dogging a doe across a cut cornfield about 25mins ago on my way back from West Chester.

Forecast is looking screwy, jumping temps with rain every other day?


----------



## pa.hunter

nicko said:


> Blind called a 6 point in to 15 yards this morning with a grunt tube and rack pack. Immediately after the buck cleared out, a bobcat emerged. First time I’ve ever seen one.
> 
> Bears yesterday - a first
> Bobcat today - a first
> 
> Maybe Elvis is next on the list.
> 
> All three of us currently sitting the pipeline. Hoping a doe gives my buddy’s Dad another crack. Rain is supposed to roll in about 5pm. Hope it holds out until after 6.


i have had them for a while - bears are a pain tearing up all my fruit trees


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Blind called a 6 point in to 15 yards this morning with a grunt tube and rack pack. Immediately after the buck cleared out, a bobcat emerged. First time I’ve ever seen one.
> 
> Bears yesterday - a first
> Bobcat today - a first
> 
> Maybe Elvis is next on the list.
> 
> All three of us currently sitting the pipeline. Hoping a doe gives my buddy’s Dad another crack. Rain is supposed to roll in about 5pm. Hope it holds out until after 6.


Elvisimp: Nicko u ok:wink: good luck buddy..


----------



## perryhunter4

So after a pretty cool AM in stand...I didn't see a deer tonight. Not one. Saw chipmunks like never before and a couple games of squirrel football! Next hunt will be in Mizzou!


----------



## Nukeshtr

Leaving for northeastern Missouri tomorrow too! Always fun


----------



## nick060200

Hey guys. I'm heart broken right now. I lost my uncle today. He was up at French Creek hunting pheasants with his English setter and died in the middle of a field. I think from a heart attack right now. I was supposed to go with him. But cancelled on him last night. I can't help but think I could have done something. Our family has a lot to figure out. He was a lifetime PA Hunter. Back in the late 60s him my dad and my grandfather hunted to put food on the table because they were too poor to buy it. I'm really at a loss for words right now. Here he is last week with his buck he killed and another pic with me in 2015 with my best archery buck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hunted this afternoon about a mile down the road from where we had been this morning. I climbed up in a big limb oak with a view of a rye field, the same field my dad took his doe in last saturday. Drizzle to a light rain the entire time, hadn't seen a deer up till about 6 when my dad checked in...he hadn't seen any either but my b-in-law who came with us again tonight...saw a 4pt. 

Thinking i wasn't going to see anything with maybe 5-10 minutes of shooting light left, i spot some deer coming out of the standing corn at 6:15 and coming right to me on their way to the field, by 6:16 i had made an 8yd shot and watched my doe fall over in the rye as the other 4 ran off. They seemed to be moving really late tonight for sure...but i'm finally happy that the 'world aligned' after the close calls i been having:wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'm sorry to hear that nick...my condolences to you and your family. It's too bad that you couldn't be there but i'm doubtful there was anything you could have done.

None of my uncles hunt but i cherish the time i have with my dad in the outdoors. Sometimes he really pisses me off but the time we get to share in the woods is special to me and i know our time together is growing ever shorter as the years go by.


----------



## Billy H

Nick , Sorry to hear about your uncle. He went out doing what he loved.


----------



## full moon64

I'm sorry to hear that nick..,,You couldn't have done anything...Death is tough too deal with,,I know,,May he rest in peace,,Dave


----------



## Gusman74

nick060200 said:


> Hey guys. I'm heart broken right now. I lost my uncle today. He was up at French Creek hunting pheasants with his English setter and died in the middle of a field. I think from a heart attack right now. I was supposed to go with him. But cancelled on him last night. I can't help but think I could have done something. Our family has a lot to figure out. He was a lifetime PA Hunter. Back in the late 60s him my dad and my grandfather hunted to put food on the table because they were too poor to buy it. I'm really at a loss for words right now. Here he is last week with his buck he killed and another pic with me in 2015 with my best archery buck.


Very sorry for your loss! My dad died of a heart attack right after mushroom hunting! I was 18 and he was my best friend and huntin partner! I’m 48 now and there’s not a day that goes by that I don’t miss him especially this time of year! Again, my condolences!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Sorry to hear of ur loss Nick, prayers and condolences...


----------



## rambofirstblood

Sorry for your loss Nick, hang in there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## perryhunter4

Nick...really sorry. Condolences and prayers sent. Gotta be very tough for all and those who found him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Nick, so sorry to hear that. Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## nicko

Very sorry about your uncle Nick.


----------



## nick060200

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Here is Hunter his English setter. I have her for now. The dog was waiting at the car. And I guess someone/s got suspicious and went looking for him. Thank you to those PA hunters. The dog led them to him. When they found him he had 1 cock bird on him. ! He really did go out doing the one thing he loved the most. It was just too soon. I use to joke around with him , because this year he was eligible for his lifetime hunting liscense. He was so happy to have bought it. I said what if you die this year ? He said then I guess I didn't get my money's worth. ! I honestly thought he had another 30 years in him. People in my family live into the 90s. He has 1 daughter and myself who are his closest relatives. He told me he wanted his ashes loaded into shotgun shells and shot out up at the fields. So we are gonna do that. 

John you are missed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nick060200 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. Here is Hunter his English setter. I have her for now. The dog was waiting at the car. And I guess someone/s got suspicious and went looking for him. Thank you to those PA hunters. The dog led them to him. When they found him he had 1 cock bird on him. ! He really did go out doing the one thing he loved the most. It was just too soon. I use to joke around with him , because this year he was eligible for his lifetime hunting liscense. He was so happy to have bought it. I said what if you die this year ? He said then I guess I didn't get my money's worth. ! I honestly thought he had another 30 years in him. People in my family live into the 90s. He has 1 daughter and myself who are his closest relatives. He told me he wanted his ashes loaded into shotgun shells and shot out up at the fields. So we are gonna do that.
> 
> John you are missed.


So, so sad....a few years back good friend of our our loved fall turkey hunting with his boys died of a massive heart attack when he made it back to his truck. He had hunted wit his boys all day and they decided instead of hiking back to the truck, they were going to hunt there way across the mountain and be back at their camp by dark. The two boys (both in their 30’s) separated from dad around 2:00 and that would be last they saw him alive. They waited and waited for him to arrive at camp, finally they went to check on him and had passed in the front seat of his truck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Had an uncle who worked at bloomsburg u, i played basketball with him often and he also played several times a week after work with the students. One afternoon while playing ball with the students he had a heart attack and died right there on the court. He was only in his early 40's and was a seemingly healthy-very active guy. 

Life is too short really...and it feels like the older you get the faster the years go by. Most of us will never know when or how our time will end on this earth but it seems it often comes to an end sooner then expected. 

This brings me to an aspect of hunting i was thinking of yesterday evening after i shot my doe. My initial thoughts were of jubilation as everything finally worked out in my favor...but as i knelt down next to her, i couldn't help feeling some remorse as i patted her neck and thanked her for giving me her life. Do most of you feel the same way with animals you take while hunting...or does it not cross your mind?


----------



## 12-Ringer

That crosses my mind every time, and not just with a deer.


----------



## Aspade17

I believe there is some form of remorse that is felt regardless of the living creature. I could never kill something just for the sure fun of the killing. We all know we are ending the life of an animal when we release an arrow and I believe none of us take that for granted. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Terribly sorry for your loss, Nick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Mike

Sorry for your loss Nick


----------



## davydtune

So sorry Nick


----------



## ezshot81

Sorry for your loss Nick.


----------



## Matt Musto

perryhunter4 said:


> Watched a small 6 this AM smell and bump a doe then piss, snort wheeze and grunt 3 yds from my tree at 1st light. Pretty cool to witness. He came back through at 11 right when I was getting out. Stayed and watched him feed off about 20 mins later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet that buck was a 3.5 year old 90" six. I didn't see him obviously but based on how he was acting, that's a good bet. :tongue:


----------



## Matt Musto

Very sorry for your loss Nick.


----------



## goathillinpa

Sorry for your loss Nick. Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## yetihunter1

sorry for your loss nick


----------



## Spency

Very sorry for your loss Nick.


----------



## jasonk0519

Nick, my condolences to you and your family. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Not sure about anybody else but with the warm weather this week, I do not intend to get out.

I have my one week trip coming up starting next week on Monday 11/4 through Friday 11/8. Anybody else planning to focus on this range of dates as well? The extended forecast unfortunately is calling for increased wind speed which will not be conducive to grunting and rattling. I will still do it because I’ve had very good luck calling deer during that first week of November and expect it to work well as long as weather conditions allow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Our camp in Potter will be open from November 3 through the 10th. I expect anywhere between 3 to 5 guys bow hunting out of the camp that week. Traditionally we get one or two buck that week. In all fairness I categorize half that number as dedicated bowhunters. A couple of those guys will just sit for the first couple hours of the a.m., and the last couple hours of the p.m. Very few pay attention to wind directions, as opposed to going to their favorite stand time in and time out. I have no doubts that if there was a more careful approach that week, not only would we see more success, but also better quality. Ive bowhunted camp maybe four days in the last four years. I’m not sure if I’m going to be able to make it at all this next trip because will be leaving for Kansas the following week.

Joe


----------



## Brianlc10

An update of 2B activity. Bigger bucks starting to move in daylight hours working scrapes. A couple hit list bucks showing up. Off all next week and will be in the woods every minute of the daylight hours. Here’s some of our trail cam pics to get you guys excited! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Spency

I have the 8th, 11th, and 12th scheduled off work. Hoping for 4 all day sits during that stretch. If the weather looks better, could move those days later in the last week, but that's the plan for now.


----------



## fap1800

Those are some nice bucks. 

Heading up to the family farm in NY Friday morning for 2.5 days of hunting. I bought a set of Helium sticks that were on sale and the XOP Vanish to try my hand at being more mobile. Sticks should be here tomorrow and the stand should arrive Wednesday. Found a cool DIY video on YT for making your own aider. Any other suggestions for those of you that use this method?


----------



## tam9492

fap1800 said:


> Those are some nice bucks.
> 
> Heading up to the family farm in NY Friday morning for 2.5 days of hunting. I bought a set of Helium sticks that were on sale and the XOP Vanish to try my hand at being more mobile. Sticks should be here tomorrow and the stand should arrive Wednesday. Found a cool DIY video on YT for making your own aider. Any other suggestions for those of you that use this method?


Molle harness for the stand.


----------



## Ned250

fap1800 said:


> Those are some nice bucks.
> 
> Heading up to the family farm in NY Friday morning for 2.5 days of hunting. I bought a set of Helium sticks that were on sale and the XOP Vanish to try my hand at being more mobile. Sticks should be here tomorrow and the stand should arrive Wednesday. Found a cool DIY video on YT for making your own aider. Any other suggestions for those of you that use this method?


Practice using that aider before you go out and do it in the dark. Learning how/where to step in can be tricky depending on how the stick is hung. Be aware of that if you set up on a hillside - it'll swing out on you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ned250

Nicko - I know I'm not a frequent guy in here, but know enough from my times poking in here from Oct-Nov every year that you're a good dude. Really sorry to hear about your uncle.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Not sure about anybody else but with the warm weather this week, I do not intend to get out.
> 
> I have my one week trip coming up starting next week on Monday 11/4 through Friday 11/8. Anybody else planning to focus on this range of dates as well? The extended forecast unfortunately is calling for increased wind speed which will not be conducive to grunting and rattling. I will still do it because I’ve had very good luck calling deer during that first week of November and expect it to work well as long as weather conditions allow.


Same here, planning to pretty much stay out of the woods until the end of the week. Then fingers crossed Nov. 2 or 4-9 sees me crossing paths with a shooter. Then off to Illinois 10th-18th![emoji16]

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Gene94 said:


> Same here, planning to pretty much stay out of the woods until the end of the week. Then fingers crossed Nov. 2 or 4-9 sees me crossing paths with a shooter. Then off to Illinois 10th-18th![emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Might want to rethink that. Plenty warm today and I had two bucks chasing does . Both after 10AM.


----------



## Gene94

Billy H said:


> Might want to rethink that. Plenty warm today and I had two bucks chasing does . Both after 10AM.


Oh wow, well that's good fresh info. Where are you in PA? I'm 30 miles from the MD line. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I'm in 5C . Near the berks montco line. Saw 4 young buck cruising last Monday from the same stand I sat this morning where the chasing was going on. One of the bucks today was loaded with sores and those black tumors. He was a mess.

Been in a tree on a different property since 3 have not seen anything yet.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck on bagging 1 of those bucks Brian...nice looking deer.

I had thoughts of going out this morning but when i saw it was 55 degrees i changed my mind. 'Might' try tomorrow morning then be back out on thursday depending on how much rain we get. This warm spell ain't great but all it takes is one doe to get the party rolling...liking how next week looks weather wise compared to this though.

Something i haven't done for a few years...i kept the urine and glands from my doe to use.


----------



## Billy H

I'll be retired in 2 years. Then I can pick and choose days a little better.


----------



## Brianlc10

AjPUNISHER said:


> Good luck on bagging 1 of those bucks Brian...nice looking deer.
> 
> I had thoughts of going out this morning but when i saw it was 55 degrees i changed my mind. 'Might' try tomorrow morning then be back out on thursday depending on how much rain we get. This warm spell ain't great but all it takes is one doe to get the party rolling...liking how next week looks weather wise compared to this though.
> 
> Something i haven't done for a few years...i kept the urine and glands from my doe to use.


Thanks! All it does take is one doe,and being in the right place at the right time. Looking forward to being off all next week. Weather is looking better too! Good luck man!


----------



## fap1800

Ned250 said:


> Practice using that aider before you go out and do it in the dark. Learning how/where to step in can be tricky depending on how the stick is hung. Be aware of that if you set up on a hillside - it'll swing out on you in a heartbeat.


Good to know. Thanks for the heads up. I appreciate it.


----------



## nicko

I use an aider on my LW sticks but on the bottom stick only. I used a LW stick strap as my aider since I did the rope mod on the sticks and have stock LW straps to spare. Wrapped the strap loop with hockey tape to give it a little more form and shape to get a boot tip into and it's working for me. 

I thought the LW climbing sticks and stand were a total PITA last year which was my first year with the setup. Even had the sticks up for sale in the classifieds for a few hours one frustrating evening before I simmered down and decided to give the setup some more time.

It can be a cumbersome load to haul around if you bounce around but the versatility makes up for the PITA factor. I can go with two sticks instead of four sticks and get to 12 feet in a tree. It might not sound very high but if you pick your trees and set up in a tree that provides good outline breakup, 12 feet is plenty.


----------



## nicko

Looking forward to posts with bucks hitting the ground.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Looking forward to posts with bucks hitting the ground.


I almost added a buck but almost ain't good enough:wink: I saw 14 deer on saturday so i was a bit surprised by how quiet it was in here as far as sightings/deer taken. Somebody could pop in this week with one they didn't post yet though...


----------



## noclueo2

Almost got one on the wall already, anyone looking for a good taxidermist is the bucks county area let me know .









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> I use an aider on my LW sticks but on the bottom stick only. I used a LW stick strap as my aider since I did the rope mod on the sticks and have stock LW straps to spare. Wrapped the strap loop with hockey tape to give it a little more form and shape to get a boot tip into and it's working for me.
> 
> I thought the LW climbing sticks and stand were a total PITA last year which was my first year with the setup. Even had the sticks up for sale in the classifieds for a few hours one frustrating evening before I simmered down and decided to give the setup some more time.
> 
> It can be a cumbersome load to haul around if you bounce around but the versatility makes up for the PITA factor. I can go with two sticks instead of four sticks and get to 12 feet in a tree. It might not sound very high but if you pick your trees and set up in a tree that provides good outline breakup, 12 feet is plenty.


I’ve read that it can take some time getting used to and that it can be tiresome, but for new spots it’s the only option other than the ground for me. I tried the climber thing and just couldn’t hack it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I’ve read that it can take some time getting used to and that it can be tiresome, but for new spots it’s the only option other than the ground for me. I tried the climber thing and just couldn’t hack it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since I started using the LW stand and stick combo, I have used the LW sit n climb only a couple times. It can become a grind if you bounce around to multiple locations during a day But you do not have to search for just-the-right-tree the way you have to with climbers.


----------



## davydtune

Well never ceases to amaze how fast they can drop at the shot. My bad and my stupid move...……………………..did not aim low even though at 10 yards and a hyped up buck screams aim low but even after all these years I forget...……………………...back strap city :sad:


----------



## 138104

Watch a nice 8 trail a couple of does through my backyard this morning.


----------



## jpast

Brianlc10 said:


> Thanks! All it does take is one doe,and being in the right place at the right time. Looking forward to being off all next week. Weather is looking better too! Good luck man!


Great to see this. I'm also in 2B and taking time off next week. This gives me hope that they'll be moving!


----------



## Gene94

fap1800 said:


> I’ve read that it can take some time getting used to and that it can be tiresome, but for new spots it’s the only option other than the ground for me. I tried the climber thing and just couldn’t hack it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still trying to get used to my XOP stand and sticks also. Always used a climber before but wanted more versatility. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Perry24 said:


> Watch a nice 8 trail a couple of does through my backyard this morning.


Good to hear! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nukeshtr

First full day in north east Missouri. Woke up to an inch of snow. Looks waaaaaay nicer here than back home. Good luck u guys!!!


----------



## Leaves

Arrowed this guy at 44 yds Oct. 26th! My best archery buck to date taken out of 2A Greene County! (Getting the boy started young lol)


----------



## nicko

Great looking deer Leaves. Congrats!!


----------



## Leaves

nicko said:


> Great looking deer Leaves. Congrats!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## fap1800

Wow. That's a heckuva deer. Well done.


----------



## Gusman74

Leaves said:


> Arrowed this guy at 44 yds Oct. 26th! My best archery buck to date taken out of 2A Greene County! (Getting the boy started young lol)
> View attachment 6969519


Awesome buck! Congratulations


----------



## yetihunter1

Great deer leaves! I start my rutcation on Friday, hunting the 1-9th. Been seeing bucks on their feet every night driving home and can't wait to get out there. Friday looks great, almost 20 degree temp drop, rising pressure and a heavy rain ending right before dawn.....im all sorts of excited.

Nicko, I am in the same boat as you with the hang and hunt set up. I have that XOP vanish with the LW sticks and its a love hate relationship. Its slow climbing the trees that turn out to be perfect (lots of branches/background) but with my style of hunting its the best set up for myself. Really been eyeing up a saddle lately to cut the weight but that can wait till next year if I decide to try it. I might need to ask for tips on how you did your aiders for the LW sticks, because it would be nice to cut down the gear by a single stick.


----------



## Leaves

Thanks guys!


----------



## dougell

You guys really need to start using a rock climbing harness and a single sick with one aider.With the aider,you get between 7-8 feet off the ground right off the bat and then you move it a few more times to get close to or just over 20 feet.A caveman can do it.You can go around branches,although too many is a hassle.I just ordered a small platform last night that bolts onto and replaces the top step of a stick.Once I get it,I plan to go back to the saddle.


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> You guys really need to start using a rock climbing harness and a single sick with one aider.With the aider,you get between 7-8 feet off the ground right off the bat and then you move it a few more times to get close to or just over 20 feet.A caveman can do it.You can go around branches,although too many is a hassle.I just ordered a small platform last night that bolts onto and replaces the top step of a stick.Once I get it,I plan to go back to the saddle.


Do you have a link for the top step replacement platform? 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Artisan outdoor fabrications is his facebook page.


----------



## dougell

It's about 12" long and weighs 1.5bs.


----------



## Gene94

Thanks, sounds great. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome buck Leaves!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

davydtune said:


> Well never ceases to amaze how fast they can drop at the shot. My bad and my stupid move...……………………..did not aim low even though at 10 yards and a hyped up buck screams aim low but even after all these years I forget...……………………...back strap city :sad:


Tough luck Davy...it happens.




Leaves said:


> Arrowed this guy at 44 yds Oct. 26th! My best archery buck to date taken out of 2A Greene County! (Getting the boy started young lol)
> View attachment 6969519


That's gonna be a tough one to top...congrats man!


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Great deer leaves! I start my rutcation on Friday, hunting the 1-9th. Been seeing bucks on their feet every night driving home and can't wait to get out there. Friday looks great, almost 20 degree temp drop, rising pressure and a heavy rain ending right before dawn.....im all sorts of excited.
> 
> Nicko, I am in the same boat as you with the hang and hunt set up. I have that XOP vanish with the LW sticks and its a love hate relationship. Its slow climbing the trees that turn out to be perfect (lots of branches/background) but with my style of hunting its the best set up for myself. Really been eyeing up a saddle lately to cut the weight but that can wait till next year if I decide to try it. *I might need to ask for tips on how you did your aiders for the LW sticks,* because it would be nice to cut down the gear by a single stick.


My aider is on the bottom stick only. I used a spare strap from the sticks and gave the loop a bit of shape using hockey tape. I'll take a pic and post it up when I get a chance. It probably gives me about an extra 2 feet of stand height. I started using two sticks only and found that 10-12 feet high worked well with the right tree and cover.


----------



## Ned250

yetihunter1 said:


> Great deer leaves! I start my rutcation on Friday, hunting the 1-9th. Been seeing bucks on their feet every night driving home and can't wait to get out there. Friday looks great, almost 20 degree temp drop, rising pressure and a heavy rain ending right before dawn.....im all sorts of excited.
> 
> Nicko, I am in the same boat as you with the hang and hunt set up. I have that XOP vanish with the LW sticks and its a love hate relationship. Its slow climbing the trees that turn out to be perfect (lots of branches/background) but with my style of hunting its the best set up for myself. Really been eyeing up a saddle lately to cut the weight but that can wait till next year if I decide to try it. I might need to ask for tips on how you did your aiders for the LW sticks, because it would be nice to cut down the gear by a single stick.


Aside from some wind, I can't draw up a forecast much better than Fri AM. I'll be out on the DE/PA line. 

I know better to get this excited still being 3 days out (too much can still change), but man oh man am I pumped for Friday.


----------



## Ned250

nicko said:


> My aider is on the bottom stick only. I used a spare strap from the sticks and gave the loop a bit of shape using hockey tape. I'll take a pic and post it up when I get a chance. It probably gives me about an extra 2 feet of stand height. I started using two sticks only and found that 10-12 feet high worked well with the right tree and cover.


I use one of these on my bottom stick - not the exact brand, but same concept.

https://www.wildernessx.com/4-step-...Dzfj-ankytybCHxRoCN1cQAvD_BwE#92=571&167=1884


----------



## Bucket

For those of you that get your pick, are you taking next week or the last week off to hunt? I normally plan for the last week of the season, but thinking that the 6th 7th and 8th might be the best to be in the woods.


----------



## Ned250

Great buck, Leaves!!


----------



## Straw

I start my vacation tomorrow and am off until the end of the season


----------



## Billy H

Good job leaves


----------



## Gene94

Awesome buck Leaves! I wouldn't be able to get the string back fast enough if I had a shot at one like that! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## enders

good luck on Halloween hope everyone with a tag is in the woods


----------



## PAbigbear

enders said:


> good luck on Halloween hope everyone with a tag is in the woods


Calling for 2" rain here. Saturday is setting up to be THE day. Friday would be magical if it wasn't for 40 mph winds.


----------



## golfanddeernut

nice buck


----------



## PAbigbear

Nice buck, leaves!


----------



## yetihunter1

PAbigbear said:


> Calling for 2" rain here. Saturday is setting up to be THE day. Friday would be magical if it wasn't for 40 mph winds.


I will be riding the wind rollercoaster Friday because I have family obligations on Saturday....


----------



## Tuna11

PAbigbear said:


> enders said:
> 
> 
> 
> good luck on Halloween hope everyone with a tag is in the woods
> 
> 
> 
> Calling for 2" rain here. Saturday is setting up to be THE day. Friday would be magical if it wasn't for 40 mph winds.
Click to expand...

Saturday is THE day I agree, but will also be riding the roller coaster on friday^


----------



## Billy H

Leaves said:


> Arrowed this guy at 44 yds Oct. 26th! My best archery buck to date taken out of 2A Greene County! (Getting the boy started young lol)
> View attachment 6969519


It would be cool if some of you guys posted a little about the hunt. Would be good reading. Again nice buck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^^^agree

Really thought about going this morning but didn't...may have been decent day with the overcast but still was above 50 this morn. Just finished up deboning and cleaning my doe..stiffening up in the freezer for the slicer right now. 
Glad that'll be out of the way again...i do my dad's butchering too so...2 in 2 weeks now.


----------



## nicko

The weather forecast in Potter County is looking promising next week… Wednesday looks possibly wet but snow on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## nicko

OK, here’s a picture of the aider I have on the bottom stick of my LW climbing sticks. It has just enough tape applied to the loop to give it some shape and form to keep the loop open but still allows it to wrap up and out of the way when the sticks are put away. The length of the aider is approximately 2 feet and in this picture, my bottom step is approximately 3 1/2 feet above the ground. I personally would not feel comfortable using an aider above the bottom stick. When I get higher on the tree, I want stability.


----------



## Sammymusi

Hey all ! Never really get on this but figured I would chime in ! Rattled 3 bucks in this morning pretty productive ! Bucks are starting to get on their feet. Hopefully the big boys will be up with this weather friday and saturday


----------



## nicko

Sammymusi said:


> Hey all ! Never really get on this but figured I would chime in ! Rattled 3 bucks in this morning pretty productive ! Bucks are starting to get on their feet. Hopefully the big boys will be up with this weather friday and saturday


Yeah, this is the time of season where calling starts to pay off. What are you using for your rattling… Antlers, rattle bag, rack pack, etc.? 

I personally use the rack pack from Knight and Hale. It packs up small which is a plus......I got tired of hauling around a set of real or synthetic antlers. You can get pretty good volume on that as well… And they work.


----------



## PAbigbear

I guess I can officially say October 29 is a great day for me as I took this 2G State Forest Land 9 point. Took my third decent 29th buck since 2008 today. I was hunting some doe bedding that has an old nanny that comes into heat every year around the 30th. I've stayed away from the area except to check a camera when conditions permitted I verify she was still around. Got setup in my stand well before light name was greeted to a pretty stiff breeze. Between gusts I'd give a couple calls which were well received by a couple younger bucks. At 1240 I heard a grunt and something heavy walking in the clearcut fully expecting to see one of the younger boys out on a mid-day stroll when this guy gave me a look. A couple can calls was enough to convince him to investigate when he walked out into the opening and gave me a 12 yard shot. 70 yards later he was piled up.


----------



## Spency

Awesome buck, great job bigbear!


----------



## Tuna11

PAbigbear said:


> I guess I can officially say October 29 is a great day for me as I took this 2G State Forest Land 9 point. Took my third decent 29th buck since 2008 today. I was hunting some doe bedding that has an old nanny that comes into heat every year around the 30th. I've stayed away from the area except to check a camera when conditions permitted I verify she was still around. Got setup in my stand well before light name was greeted to a pretty stiff breeze. Between gusts I'd give a couple calls which were well received by a couple younger bucks. At 1240 I heard a grunt and something heavy walking in the clearcut fully expecting to see one of the younger boys out on a mid-day stroll when this guy gave me a look. A couple can calls was enough to convince him to investigate when he walked out into the opening and gave me a 12 yard shot. 70 yards later he was piled up.
> 
> View attachment 6970003
> 
> View attachment 6970017
> 
> View attachment 6970013


Ya man! That’s a shooter. 

On state forest land midday noless!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice....things are heating up thats for certain


----------



## nicko

Congrats big bear!! That’s a great buck. Looks mature.


----------



## full moon64

pa bear nice...


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Congrats big bear!! That’s a great buck. Looks mature.


Nick u should be down here in 4c with me


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Nick u should be down here in 4c with me


Waiting for your hero pics full moon.  Your turn to add a buck to the tote board.


----------



## full moon64

Just for you Nicko


----------



## Billy H

Way to go Bigbear.


----------



## noclueo2

Nice buck bigbear, I always thought you can tell that they are big one by the sounds of their footsteps.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammymusi

I use real horns .. prob a 110 115inch 8 point .. guessing .. I've used in Illinois as well and have very good luck and sound with em!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats PAbigbear!...nice pic's too.


----------



## KylePA

PAbigbear is a buck buck serial killer along those clear cuts of Potter County. Great pictures as well. I love when people take some time to get great pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beavsteve

Nice buck bear! Mid day is the time to kill big woods bucks this time of year. I can’t wait for the weekend. You got me in the mood! The third mid day buck I heard of today. The other two weren’t harvested but were mature deer seen on their feet.


----------



## jpinkerton

I use the Hunter Specialties Ruttin' Buck Bag and have had great results. Packs easy and allows you to rattle fairly discreetly as to not give off much movement. I feel it sounds pretty damn close to the real deal.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> I guess I can officially say October 29 is a great day for me as I took this 2G State Forest Land 9 point. Took my third decent 29th buck since 2008 today. I was hunting some doe bedding that has an old nanny that comes into heat every year around the 30th. I've stayed away from the area except to check a camera when conditions permitted I verify she was still around. Got setup in my stand well before light name was greeted to a pretty stiff breeze. Between gusts I'd give a couple calls which were well received by a couple younger bucks. At 1240 I heard a grunt and something heavy walking in the clearcut fully expecting to see one of the younger boys out on a mid-day stroll when this guy gave me a look. A couple can calls was enough to convince him to investigate when he walked out into the opening and gave me a 12 yard shot. 70 yards later he was piled up.
> 
> View attachment 6970003
> 
> View attachment 6970017
> 
> View attachment 6970013


Gorgeous deer, congrats


I figure a bunch of deer are hitting the ground this weekend 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Took my oldest boy along hunting tonight to the most unlikely spot to get a buck (the only spot that woks for him to be with me). I told my wife that since he's with me I'd probably shoot any legal buck that came in. 5 minutes after we were in the stand I saw this young buck 75 yards behind us. He moved off then eventually crossed the gas line we were on. I grunted him toward me then he disappeared into the brush for 10 minutes before reappearing on a ridge 50 yards below us. A few more grunts coaxed him in to 28 yards.









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff1110

Nice job Gene!


----------



## PAKraig

Gene94 said:


> Took my oldest boy along hunting tonight to the most unlikely spot to get a buck (the only spot that woks for him to be with me). I told my wife that since he's with me I'd probably shoot any legal buck that came in. 5 minutes after we were in the stand I saw this young buck 75 yards behind us. He moved off then eventually crossed the gas line we were on. I grunted him toward me then he disappeared into the brush for 10 minutes before reappearing on a ridge 50 yards below us. A few more grunts coaxed him in to 28 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Way to go Gene! That's the way to make memories!


----------



## davydtune

Nice buck Bigbear!!!


----------



## davydtune

Leaves said:


> Arrowed this guy at 44 yds Oct. 26th! My best archery buck to date taken out of 2A Greene County! (Getting the boy started young lol)
> View attachment 6969519


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Matt Musto

Sweet deer Leaves, bigbear and Gene! I saw a very large 8 pointer (130's or better) on the 202 bypass pushing three does on my way home from work on Monday, right at 4 pm. Almost swerved into oncoming traffic:jeez: I have not been out but three time for a total of 5 hours and every time it has been very windy. Plan to hunt Friday and it look like more of the same. I'll tell ya I can't wait for my kids sports to be over or Sunday hunting is instituted full time, which ever comes first.....................


----------



## davydtune

Gene94 said:


> Took my oldest boy along hunting tonight to the most unlikely spot to get a buck (the only spot that woks for him to be with me). I told my wife that since he's with me I'd probably shoot any legal buck that came in. 5 minutes after we were in the stand I saw this young buck 75 yards behind us. He moved off then eventually crossed the gas line we were on. I grunted him toward me then he disappeared into the brush for 10 minutes before reappearing on a ridge 50 yards below us. A few more grunts coaxed him in to 28 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


That's awesome!


----------



## elk horn

Nice deer!


----------



## BowhunterT100

My PA buck, Oct. 24th


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats T100 et al......some awesome PA buck biting the dust. 


quick question for the PA crowd...might have asked it before, but these monsters hitting the ground had me thinking about it again.....

most of you know that I run the AT Deer Contest....I am wondering why more of you don't enter....some of you might be surprised; as of the last update on Monday 10/28, PA is tied for the lead with NC with each State registering 4 buck (29 total entered so far). What I find interesting is that I "THINK" (I'd have to go back and double check) but only one of the buck shared here is entered in the contest....

I am not sure that PA will hang onto that top spot through the end of the season as most RUTCATIONS are just about to get started and the mid-west states get hammered, BUT, if the buck that we have been sharing on this thread were entered, PA would be far ahead.

I know that "contests" sometimes bring out the worst in some folks, but I don't see the AT contest that way...in fact, when I had access to the private ground in Glenmoore, I actually invited many folks (often AT contest teammates) to hunt with me and they enjoyed a 100% rate on doe. It is a great way to meet folks, share ideas, and perhaps even forge new freindships.

Was interested in the PA perspective on this?






*ALSO* 
When I took over the contest some years ago I began compiling harvest data statistics, nothing worthy of an accomplished actuary or an MIT think-tank, but an accounting of when and where buck where being killed. I would be willing to do that just for those who contribute to this thread if there is some interest from the group.

If you would be interested in this information, simply add a YES to the end of your response and I will begin developing workbook and then reach out to start collecting data....basically we would have our own AT PA THREAD harvest report....BUCK ONLY though...we often lead the AT contest in doe harvests and I wouldn't want to get into all of that 

Thanks guys and AGAIN....SOME GREAT PA BUCK!

Joe


----------



## Leaves

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats T100 et al......some awesome PA buck biting the dust.
> 
> 
> quick question for the PA crowd...might have asked it before, but these monsters hitting the ground had me thinking about it again.....
> 
> most of you know that I run the AT Deer Contest....I am wondering why more of you don't enter....some of you might be surprised; as of the last update on Monday 10/28, PA is tied for the lead with NC with each State registering 4 buck (29 total entered so far). What I find interesting is that I "THINK" (I'd have to go back and double check) but only one of the buck shared here is entered in the contest....
> 
> I am not sure that PA will hang onto that top spot through the end of the season as most RUTCATIONS are just about to get started and the mid-west states get hammered, BUT, if the buck that we have been sharing on this thread were entered, PA would be far ahead.
> 
> I know that "contests" sometimes bring out the worst in some folks, but I don't see the AT contest that way...in fact, when I had access to the private ground in Glenmoore, I actually invited many folks (often AT contest teammates) to hunt with me and they enjoyed a 100% rate on doe. It is a great way to meet folks, share ideas, and perhaps even forge new freindships.
> 
> Was interested in the PA perspective on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALSO*
> When I took over the contest some years ago I began compiling harvest data statistics, nothing worthy of an accomplished actuary or an MIT think-tank, but an accounting of when and where buck where being killed. I would be willing to do that just for those who contribute to this thread if there is some interest from the group.
> 
> If you would be interested in this information, simply add a YES to the end of your response and I will begin developing workbook and then reach out to start collecting data....basically we would have our own AT PA THREAD harvest report....BUCK ONLY though...we often lead the AT contest in doe harvests and I wouldn't want to get into all of that
> 
> Thanks guys and AGAIN....SOME GREAT PA BUCK!
> 
> Joe


Not super familiar with The AT Buck contest. Where can I read about it, ad is it too late to enter if you have already harvested a buck?


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Hey Joe. I have been in the archery contest for the past 3 years now and it is a great time. The teammates that I have met through the contest have been great people! I was even invited back out to Illinois last year to hunt with a teamate after I struck out in a outfitted hunt out there. I ended up going back out for a long weekend and even though there weren't any bucks on their feet I harvested a huge doe. I did shoot a PA buck earlier this year but didn't post it here but I did enter it in the contest. He is not my biggest buck but I am grateful for him. I also read this thread daily but don't always comment as I probably should because there have some great bucks being harvested lately so Congratulations to everyone!!! Here is the buck that I killed this year and the "Booner" doe that I killed last year when I went back out in December. Yes I would like to see your buck data.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats; Leaves, Bigbear, Gene and T100.


----------



## Leaves

Billy H said:


> It would be cool if some of you guys posted a little about the hunt. Would be good reading. Again nice buck.


Thought about doing that, but didn't know if anyone would be interested. I'll give the rundown. I picked my stand that morning on a ridge top because it was perfect for the E/NE wind that we were supposed to get. I was super excited to hunt this stand, as there was a community scraped the size of the bed of a 4x4 utility vehicle bed 30 yds from my stand, and a rub line just over the side of the hill. I got in the stand at about 6:15 am so I could give the woods some time to calm down after walking in, as there is no great access to this stand where I could guarantee a deer wouldn't get spooked. As the day began to wake up and come alive, I saw a small deer dart across the saddle I was hunting in, which is odd because deer are usually pretty relaxed there. I didn't think much of it. This had to be around 7:30-7:45. Right after this I went through a rattling/ soft grunting sequence. I heard some shots on the neighboring property, which was only 30 yards from my stand - squirrel hunters or early season muzzle loader I thought. Great- I'm not going to see a damn thing. I texted my buddy to see if he had seen anything around 8:04 am. He said he had passed a couple 8 points that he had seen at first light that didn't get his blood pumping, something that is a gamble in PA as most of you know. As I was putting my phone back in my bino harness I caught movement to my right, and saw a rack at 35 yds down over the bank where a large deer trail runs. I immediately grabbed my bow and moved my bow hanger out of the way (just before that I was telling myself I needed to move it higher in case I needed to shoot in that direction, as I shoot a 35" axel to axel bow). By this time he had moved down the hill to a secondary trail. I grabbed my grunt tube to get his attention, but before I could talk to him he stopped perfectly broadside. My rangefinder was hanging on the bow hanger (rookie move). I didn't even take it off I just picked it up, and ranged him at 44 yds. I quickly adjusted my slider to 45 yds, drew back and held for a double lung shot. I let the arrow fly and heard that wonder 'slock' sound as Tim Wells would say. I saw him donkey kick and he was gone. I texed my buddy at 8:06 am: "I think I just hit a stud!". Goes to show how fast it could happen. After 30 minutes I got down to look for my arrow, no arrow, no blood. I typically would have backed out by this point, but with the squirrel hunters shooting and smoking cigarettes a mere 80 yards from where I shot, I needed to find some sign of where her ran. I walked out the trail a little further, still no blood, and by Gods grace I see a big white belly in a field on the fringe of our hollow. After making it back to my house I got my four wheeler, told my wife excitedly that I just shot a great buck, and went to get my hands on him. The shot was high lung maybe 4" down from the spine which explained the lack blood. It was also the first deer I have shot that wasn't a full pass through. The steep angle helped me as I caught lungs on the way down, which I found my arrow in as I was field dressing him. He is my best buck in my 14 years of bowhunting. I started when I was 14, and I'm 27 now. Best part of that day was sharing it with my 10 month old baby boy, and getting to see him put his hands on his first set of antlers! 

P.S. thank you everyone for the congratulations! And congrats to everyone on their recent harvests! Great bucks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Leaves said:


> Not super familiar with The AT Buck contest. Where can I read about it, ad is it too late to enter if you have already harvested a buck?


Yep, too late....here is a link though...
Rules and entries
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5693187

Updates
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5732871

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

3 Blade Rage said:


> Hey Joe. I have been in the archery contest for the past 3 years now and it is a great time. The teammates that I have met through the contest have been great people! I was even invited back out to Illinois last year to hunt with a teamate after I struck out in a outfitted hunt out there. I ended up going back out for a long weekend and even though there weren't any bucks on their feet I harvested a huge doe. I did shoot a PA buck earlier this year but didn't post it here but I did enter it in the contest. He is not my biggest buck but I am grateful for him. I also read this thread daily but don't always comment as I probably should because there have some great bucks being harvested lately so Congratulations to everyone!!! Here is the buck that I killed this year and the "Booner" doe that I killed last year when I went back out in December. Yes I would like to see your buck data.
> View attachment 6970475
> View attachment 6970477



WOW....if there was ever a doe that should be a 100-point doe, that would have been it.....YOWZA

Congrats!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Leaves said:


> Thought about doing that, but didn't know if anyone would be interested. I'll give the rundown. I picked my stand that morning on a ridge top because it was perfect for the E/NE wind that we were supposed to get. I was super excited to hunt this stand, as there was a community scraped the size of the bed of a 4x4 utility vehicle bed 30 yds from my stand, and a rub line just over the side of the hill. I got in the stand at about 6:15 am so I could give the woods some time to calm down after walking in, as there is no great access to this stand where I could guarantee a deer wouldn't get spooked. As the day began to wake up and come alive, I saw a small deer dart across the saddle I was hunting in, which is odd because deer are usually pretty relaxed there. I didn't think much of it. This had to be around 7:30-7:45. Right after this I went through a rattling/ soft grunting sequence. I heard some shots on the neighboring property, which was only 30 yards from my stand - squirrel hunters or early season muzzle loader I thought. Great- I'm not going to see a damn thing. I texted my buddy to see if he had seen anything around 8:04 am. He said he had passed a couple 8 points that he had seen at first light that didn't get his blood pumping, something that is a gamble in PA as most of you know. As I was putting my phone back in my bino harness I caught movement to my right, and saw a rack at 35 yds down over the bank where a large deer trail runs. I immediately grabbed my bow and moved my bow hanger out of the way (just before that I was telling myself I needed to move it higher in case I needed to shoot in that direction, as I shoot a 35" axel to axel bow). By this time he had moved down the hill to a secondary trail. I grabbed my grunt tube to get his attention, but before I could talk to him he stopped perfectly broadside. My rangefinder was hanging on the bow hanger (rookie move). I didn't even take it off I just picked it up, and ranged him at 44 yds. I quickly adjusted my slider to 45 yds, drew back and held for a double lung shot. I let the arrow fly and heard that wonder 'slock' sound as Tim Wells would say. I saw him donkey kick and he was gone. I texed my buddy at 8:06 am: "I think I just hit a stud!". Goes to show how fast it could happen. After 30 minutes I got down to look for my arrow, no arrow, no blood. I typically would have backed out by this point, but with the squirrel hunters shooting and smoking cigarettes a mere 80 yards from where I shot, I needed to find some sign of where her ran. I walked out the trail a little further, still no blood, and by Gods grace I see a big white belly in a field on the fringe of our hollow. After making it back to my house I got my four wheeler, told my wife excitedly that I just shot a great buck, and went to get my hands on him. The shot was high lung maybe 4" down from the spine which explained the lack blood. It was also the first deer I have shot that wasn't a full pass through. The steep angle helped me as I caught lungs on the way down, which I found my arrow in as I was field dressing him. He is my best buck in my 14 years of bowhunting. I started when I was 14, and I'm 27 now. Best part of that day was sharing it with my 10 month old baby boy, and getting to see him put his hands on his first set of antlers!
> 
> P.S. thank you everyone for the congratulations! And congrats to everyone on their recent harvests! Great bucks.



Awesome accounting...thanks for sharing!

Joe


----------



## dougell

Way to go bigbear.You certainly are at the top of the list for slaying mature public land bucks.


----------



## Leaves

cool thanks.


----------



## PAbigbear

BowhunterT100 said:


> My PA buck, Oct. 24th


Nice buck!


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> Way to go bigbear.You certainly are at the top of the list for slaying mature public land bucks.


Your son might have me beat in the doe slaying department though.


----------



## jasonk0519

Does anyone know a blood tracking dog service that will come to Delaware county? Near Westchester. A friend shot one last night and can't seem to find anyone. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

jasonk0519 said:


> Does anyone know a blood tracking dog service that will come to Delaware county? Near Westchester. A friend shot one last night and can't seem to find anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nevermind, right after I sent this they found someone. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> When I took over the contest some years ago I began compiling harvest data statistics, nothing worthy of an accomplished actuary or an MIT think-tank, but an accounting of when and where buck where being killed. I would be willing to do that just for those who contribute to this thread if there is some interest from the group.
> 
> If you would be interested in this information, simply add a YES to the end of your response and I will begin developing workbook and then reach out to start collecting data....basically we would have our own AT PA THREAD harvest report....BUCK ONLY though...we often lead the AT contest in doe harvests and I wouldn't want to get into all of that


As far as Pa info...YES.

Why don't more Pa guys from this thread participate in the contest?:

I never knew the contest existed until a few weeks ago when you posted a link about last years contest...and then i looked through every page of it. 
To be honest i don't regularly take deer in archery season often anymore. From 1999 to 2008 i took 7 or 8 bucks and a few doe in that span but since then i've been maybe a bit too selective...passing on a few buck, not seeing another or getting another good shot opportunity...the chance you take. 
This years doe is the first archery deer i've taken since 2015 so being part of a contest really wouldn't be much of a thought for me.

~
Corn was finally picked at one of my spots yesterday so 'they' wont be hiding in there anymore, but there 'were' probably more around because of the standing corn...double edged sword! Tomorrow's weather is looking pretty crappy for attempting to take a halloween buck:sad:

Congrats to 3 Blade Rage, BowhunterT100 and Gene94.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Your son might have me beat in the doe slaying department though.


No one will ever accuse us of wiping out all the giants though lol.


----------



## dougell

I'm not a competitive person when it comes to hunting.I've never entered any type of buck pool,never turn my score card in at 3D shoots,never had a buck scored and get more out of seeing other people having success.Hunting is just an escape for me and something to do with my son.I never wanted to taint it with lofty goals.I have no problem with those who do but I simply hunt for my own reasons.


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats T100 et al......some awesome PA buck biting the dust.
> 
> 
> quick question for the PA crowd...might have asked it before, but these monsters hitting the ground had me thinking about it again.....
> 
> most of you know that I run the AT Deer Contest....I am wondering why more of you don't enter....some of you might be surprised; as of the last update on Monday 10/28, PA is tied for the lead with NC with each State registering 4 buck (29 total entered so far). What I find interesting is that I "THINK" (I'd have to go back and double check) but only one of the buck shared here is entered in the contest....
> 
> I am not sure that PA will hang onto that top spot through the end of the season as most RUTCATIONS are just about to get started and the mid-west states get hammered, BUT, if the buck that we have been sharing on this thread were entered, PA would be far ahead.
> 
> I know that "contests" sometimes bring out the worst in some folks, but I don't see the AT contest that way...in fact, when I had access to the private ground in Glenmoore, I actually invited many folks (often AT contest teammates) to hunt with me and they enjoyed a 100% rate on doe. It is a great way to meet folks, share ideas, and perhaps even forge new freindships.
> 
> Was interested in the PA perspective on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALSO*
> When I took over the contest some years ago I began compiling harvest data statistics, nothing worthy of an accomplished actuary or an MIT think-tank, but an accounting of when and where buck where being killed. I would be willing to do that just for those who contribute to this thread if there is some interest from the group.
> 
> If you would be interested in this information, simply add a YES to the end of your response and I will begin developing workbook and then reach out to start collecting data....basically we would have our own AT PA THREAD harvest report....BUCK ONLY though...we often lead the AT contest in doe harvests and I wouldn't want to get into all of that
> 
> Thanks guys and AGAIN....SOME GREAT PA BUCK!
> 
> Joe


I'm actually a pretty competitive person. I don't like loosing. And the contest was making me change the way I use to hunt. I was shooting does just to get points and I was passing bucks that I would be happy with before. So I did it for 3 years and then quit. That was my reason at least. I'm trying to spend less time even on the other boards because I feel like I get sucked into the latest and greatest and have to feel like I have to keep up with everyone. I just don't want to add competition to hunting anymore. Probably sounds silly trying to keep up with a bunch or guys you don't know but I can't be the only one who felt like this.


----------



## nicko

I as well and not really into the contest aspect of hunting. What I do like however is all of the data collection that comes along with the contest that details the top kill dates and times. I find that information very useful when it came time to planning my hunt vacation this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> Nevermind, right after I sent this they found someone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Let us know how it works out and who you used....my GSPs are itching....my 3 year old female is 2 for 2 so far this year on local deer (Aston and Boothwyn)...my 2 year old male runs around like a loon, but he's still learning.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

OK fellas....I think I have a small workbook done...I have it specifically set to record WMU, date and time of harvest. Will be looking for buck only information. If you want to score your buck and have that added, I will do that too, but that's not the purpose of this small project.

So....if you've killed a buck this season in PA, reply to this post by quoting it and providing the MMU, date and time of the kill...I'll try to catch up quickly and post the results as an image so everyone can see. Once I think I'm caught up, I'll try to keep up as new kills are posted.

Let the information start flowing....

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> OK fellas....I think I have a small workbook done...I have it specifically set to record WMU, date and time of harvest. Will be looking for buck only information. If you want to score your buck and have that added, I will do that too, but that's not the purpose of this small project.
> 
> So....if you've killed a buck this season in PA, reply to this post by quoting it and providing the MMU, date and time of the kill...I'll try to catch up quickly and post the results as an image so everyone can see. Once I think I'm caught up, I'll try to keep up as new kills are posted.
> 
> Let the information start flowing....
> 
> Joe


Thanks for doing this, Joe. 

Killed my 8 in 5D on the 19th at approximately 7:40am. I'll have the Euro back in a few weeks so I can update on score.


----------



## 12-Ringer

AWEOSOME, one in the books.

Joe


----------



## Missions95

12-Ringer said:


> OK fellas....I think I have a small workbook done...I have it specifically set to record WMU, date and time of harvest. Will be looking for buck only information. If you want to score your buck and have that added, I will do that too, but that's not the purpose of this small project.
> 
> So....if you've killed a buck this season in PA, reply to this post by quoting it and providing the MMU, date and time of the kill...I'll try to catch up quickly and post the results as an image so everyone can see. Once I think I'm caught up, I'll try to keep up as new kills are posted.
> 
> Let the information start flowing....
> 
> Joe


I killed my 8 in 4C on GL, 10/18/19 at 6:30pm. he scored 114 3/4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks Missions...I added the score too...might be cool to see how many total PA inches the guys on this thread take from the herd...so far 10/14-10/19 is the top week in the state (hahahaha)


----------



## Leaves

Missions95 said:


> I killed my 8 in 4C on GL, 10/18/19 at 6:30pm. he scored 114 3/4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buck was killed in 2A on 10/26/2019 at 8:06 Am. Overcast and just before a rain.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The weather next week is looking very good right now for sure...hopefully the deer think so too.

In 4E...I've always seen the most buck movement from about the 26th of October till the season ends in November...with the most rut activity usually being seen in the last few days.
I don't remember when or if i ever saw a mature buck really dogging a doe as early as i did this year before...October 26th.

Been alot of good bucks taken thus far in this thread....more then most of the previous seasons if i'm not mistaken? Be interesting to see how the stats play out though...


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Ok Joe. I killed my 8 on 10/12/19 at 6:30 pm in 4c on private land.


----------



## Leaves

12-Ringer said:


> OK fellas....I think I have a small workbook done...I have it specifically set to record WMU, date and time of harvest. Will be looking for buck only information. If you want to score your buck and have that added, I will do that too, but that's not the purpose of this small project.
> 
> So....if you've killed a buck this season in PA, reply to this post by quoting it and providing the MMU, date and time of the kill...I'll try to catch up quickly and post the results as an image so everyone can see. Once I think I'm caught up, I'll try to keep up as new kills are posted.
> 
> Let the information start flowing....
> 
> Joe


I killed my buck on 10/26/19 in 2A at 8:06 am. Think I quoted the wrong one earlier... whoops


----------



## KylePA

Leaves said:


> My buck was killed in 2A on 10/26/2019 at 8:06 Am. Overcast and just before a rain.


My 9 point from 5C on 10/5/2019 at 6:20pm. High Pressure of 30.03, based on weather underground along with a high temp of 62 and a low of 39. Was the first good cold front that rolled through on the statewide opener. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I'm not a competitive person when it comes to hunting.I've never entered any type of buck pool,never turn my score card in at 3D shoots,never had a buck scored and get more out of seeing other people having success.Hunting is just an escape for me and something to do with my son.I never wanted to taint it with lofty goals.I have no problem with those who do but I simply hunt for my own reasons.


I’m in total agreement with this. I signed up for the contest last year and it seemed to add a layer of pressure to my season. I couldn’t wait till it was over. It certainly didn’t help I had a miserable season last year as well. Some great bucks get posted in the contest and a lot of guys really have fun with the competition


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> OK fellas....I think I have a small workbook done...I have it specifically set to record WMU, date and time of harvest. Will be looking for buck only information. If you want to score your buck and have that added, I will do that too, but that's not the purpose of this small project.
> 
> So....if you've killed a buck this season in PA, reply to this post by quoting it and providing the MMU, date and time of the kill...I'll try to catch up quickly and post the results as an image so everyone can see. Once I think I'm caught up, I'll try to keep up as new kills are posted.
> 
> Let the information start flowing....
> 
> Joe


6pt on 10/5 in 5d shot him at 6:50 a.m. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I’m in total agreement with this. I signed up for the contest last year and it seemed to add a layer of pressure to my season. I couldn’t wait till it was over. It certainly didn’t help I had a miserable season last year as well. Some great bucks get posted in the contest and a lot of guys really have fun with the competition


I'm starting to get old and past my prime.I don't give a frog's fat bagonia about competing with anything.I do enjoy seeing the younger guys stacking up some nice bucks though.Nothing wrong with some friendly competition but it's not in my DNA anymore.I've sat in a tree for a grand total of 4 hours this year and killed 1 deer.It was the only time I actually hooked my release to the string.My son has gone out 6 times and killed deer 4 of those times.He blew his knee out last week and had 150ml of fluid drained on monday.I'm not sure if he'll be able to do any hiking this weekend and without him,I'm not even sure if I'll hunt.I'll take the dog out at the very least because I almost have to but my desire to kill deer just isn't what it used to be.The older I get,the more the simple things are all that matters.Don't get me wrong,I like big racks but I'm not gonna stress out over them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I never find it stressful...just me I guess....

Thanks for those sharing so far...looks like I have 6 entered to this point
fap1800
Missions95
Leaves
3 Blade Rage
KylePA
jason05K19

Looks like we could use data from .....
pdcornell
Viper69
Gene94
PAbigbear
noclue02
nukeshtr
KylePap21
BowhunterT100
Lcavok99's father
dougell's buddies son
Nick060200's late uncle (RIP)


----------



## fap1800

I've always simply forgotten to enter, but I'll try and remember to do it next year. I'll give it go.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> OK fellas....I think I have a small workbook done...I have it specifically set to record WMU, date and time of harvest. Will be looking for buck only information. If you want to score your buck and have that added, I will do that too, but that's not the purpose of this small project.
> 
> So....if you've killed a buck this season in PA, reply to this post by quoting it and providing the MMU, date and time of the kill...I'll try to catch up quickly and post the results as an image so everyone can see. Once I think I'm caught up, I'll try to keep up as new kills are posted.
> 
> Let the information start flowing....
> 
> Joe


Date: 10/29
Time: 12:40
WMU: 2G, State Forest
Aged at 5.5


----------



## Jerred44

Hey guys. I'm just letting everyone know that I am doing euro mounts this year. Iv done them in the past by boiling them but this year iv upgraded to beetles (with a little help from 12 ringer) So if you guys want a euro mount done. Or have questions please let me know. U can message me on here or text or call 309 868 0283


----------



## nicko

PA Sunday hunting update......progress.

https://adventures.everybodyshops.c...p9Vy9gie-806ygPrTpfAICs7YUfAJqP1z5-FXQUKo4eag


----------



## pdcornell

12-Ringer said:


> OK fellas....I think I have a small workbook done...I have it specifically set to record WMU, date and time of harvest. Will be looking for buck only information. If you want to score your buck and have that added, I will do that too, but that's not the purpose of this small project.
> 
> So....if you've killed a buck this season in PA, reply to this post by quoting it and providing the MMU, date and time of the kill...I'll try to catch up quickly and post the results as an image so everyone can see. Once I think I'm caught up, I'll try to keep up as new kills are posted.
> 
> Let the information start flowing....
> 
> Joe


pdcornell

10/11/19. 17:45. WMU5C

Thanks for putting it all together.


----------



## ezshot81

My sister in law who lives about 2 minutes down the road told me she saw five different bucks breed the same doe today. It's on in 3d. Come on Friday.


----------



## Viper69

10/12/19
6:15 pm
Private ground
10 point
4e


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

ezshot81 said:


> My sister in law who lives about 2 minutes down the road told me she saw five different bucks breed the same doe today. It's on in 3d. Come on Friday.


Tramp!!!!!


----------



## ezshot81

Tramp!!!!![/QUOTE]
I think she's doing it for the money.😁


----------



## 12-Ringer

OK fellas....here is what I have so far....again, if you want to add a score, feel free and I'll throw it in the totals...might be nice to see how many inches we lay down this fall and where the "better" deer are falling....your prerogative

*Harvest Stats*









*Individual Hunter WMU's*








This might get interesting....


Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ezshot81 said:


> My sister in law who lives about 2 minutes down the road told me she saw five different bucks breed the same doe today. It's on in 3d. Come on Friday.





nicko said:


> Tramp!!!!!


Deer can get STi's but seems like she's cruising for an STD...:zip::wink:

~

ugh...the forecast for Halloween. Looks like anybody venturing out for tricks or treats anytime tomorrow would be smart to wear a wetsuit and maybe bring flippers. I still want to see how the morning looks but my dream of a Halloween buck is likely going to be still a dream. Always next year...maybe.

~

Data Looks good Joe. Those couple other fellas' entries in the contest? I'm sure there are alot of guys who don't share success or even look in this thread though.


----------



## fap1800

Very nice, Joe! There's been some good sized bucks taken the past few weeks. It'll be cool to see how we end up.


----------



## nicko

Thanks for putting this together Joe. I will do my best to add to the statistics.


----------



## jpinkerton

Doe taken in 2G on the 24th of October around 0800. Couldn't get the ones with the antlers this season. Already looking forward to heading back to PA next October.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^^^Doe are not included bud.


----------



## black_chill

Had a good trip to our family farm on Monday. Yesterday wasn't quite as good. 3 of us went up, we all saw an 8 point, or bigger. Monday morning my brother and my buddy saw different 8 points. My brother didn't get a great look at the deer, it may have been the big 9 running around our property this year. Monday evening I saw 2 different 8 points, I would say the first was 90-95", never had a shot, and I wasn't going to shoot him anyway. Had a bigger one come by around an hour later., might regret this later but I didnt shoot. I was actually on the ground when he came by. I decided to hunt the last hour on the ground because I was going to hunt the same area from the ground the next morning as you can see a litle better on the ground.

He came by at 22 yards, as he got closer his body just didn't look all that big. I would say he was something I was borderline on shooting, but I decided to let him go since I wasn't entirely sure how big he was. I would rather let him go then shoot him and be disappointed.

I believe this might be him. The 3rd pic is an 8 my brother passed up yesterday morning right under his tree. My brother and buddy also saw an albino spike yesterday morning that has been hanging around our property. 

Have like 10 different 8 points running around, id say 4 or 5 are bucks i would shoot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man thats a great couple days in the stand

Where is “the farm”?


----------



## black_chill

12-Ringer said:


> Man thats a great couple days in the stand
> 
> Where is “the farm”?


Indiana County. I am getting a little more excited, there are a lot of Amish (and just general outlaws) that shoot whatever they see. I have heard the Amish are starting to move out of the area. If so things might be looking up. We used to get 120-140" 8 and 10s regularly according to my cousin and I've seen pics the deer were bigger, now we are lucky to get a deer to make it to 3.5. My brother and I have hopes of buying some of the land around our property eventually. Right now it is just shy of 70 acres.

This is the first year we have had that many 8 points or bigger running around. Last year there was really nothing on camera until after archery season then an 8 and 9 showed up that were probably 105-115". 2017 we only had 2 nice bucks on cameras both were 9's, I killed the larger racked buck, though he had a smaller body. 2016 we had 4 nice bucks on camera all Summer (3.5+ yr old 6, a 7, 8, and 10). Come hunting season they all disappeared, no pics except of the 8 the last Tuesday of the season. My buddy killed a 115" 10 that showed up for a week on our property. 2015 We only really had one nice buck on camera, he was the only buck we ever named, he was "big boy". Never found out what did happen to him. 

View attachment 6971267


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The first 2 pic's are of the buck you passed at 22yds? From what i can see that looks like a solid built mature deer to me. Even with a 'bigger' rack or 2 around?... i would have had a very hard time not shooting him.

I left one walk last year and it bit me in the ass anyway...another guy shot and lost him unfortunately. 
I occasionally hunt a tree farm with my brother-in-law where there are Amish who live near the border of the property at the bottom of the hill, i'm pretty sure they were shooting at deer with guns the last time i hunted there and no firearms season of any kind was in at the time.

Sounds like your property is situated in a good area regardless of the Amish...better yet if their on their way out of the area. Wish you luck...when you gettin back in there again?


----------



## Diggler1220

12-Ringer said:


> OK fellas....I think I have a small workbook done...I have it specifically set to record WMU, date and time of harvest. Will be looking for buck only information. If you want to score your buck and have that added, I will do that too, but that's not the purpose of this small project.
> 
> So....if you've killed a buck this season in PA, reply to this post by quoting it and providing the MMU, date and time of the kill...I'll try to catch up quickly and post the results as an image so everyone can see. Once I think I'm caught up, I'll try to keep up as new kills are posted.
> 
> Let the information start flowing....
> 
> Joe


WMU 2E, Oct.19, 7:45am, 124"


----------



## black_chill

AjPUNISHER said:


> The first 2 pic's are of the buck you passed at 22yds? From what i can see that looks like a solid built mature deer to me. Even with a 'bigger' rack or 2 around?... i would have had a very hard time not shooting him.
> 
> I left one walk last year and it bit me in the ass anyway...another guy shot and lost him unfortunately.
> I occasionally hunt a tree farm with my brother-in-law where there are Amish who live near the border of the property at the bottom of the hill, i'm pretty sure they were shooting at deer with guns the last time i hunted there and no firearms season of any kind was in at the time.
> 
> Sounds like your property is situated in a good area regardless of the Amish...better yet if their on their way out of the area. Wish you luck...when you gettin back in there again?


I agree, if that was the buck I passed on I shouldnt have let him walk. He came up on me and with me on the ground I didnt get a long enough look at him as he was coming straight at me. I was too worried about him seeing me, i was behind a tree but still.


----------



## noclueo2

12-Ringer said:


> I never find it stressful...just me I guess....
> 
> Thanks for those sharing so far...looks like I have 6 entered to this point
> fap1800
> Missions95
> Leaves
> 3 Blade Rage
> KylePA
> jason05K19
> 
> Looks like we could use data from .....
> pdcornell
> Viper69
> Gene94
> PAbigbear
> noclue02
> nukeshtr
> KylePap21
> BowhunterT100
> Lcavok99's father
> dougell's buddies son
> Nick060200's late uncle (RIP)


I'll be stopping by the processor later today so I'll have some info for you.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Diggler1220 said:


> WMU 2E, Oct.19, 7:45am, 124"


thanks Diggler

as of this point we have 17 buck in the data pool, waiting on WMU info from 25-ft up and noclue02, as well as, scores from anyone who wants to enter....so far 4 have entered scores totaling 450 5/8" I'll post an update after every 3-4 entries as it would be pretty redundant to post after each one.

If you have friends or family who drop a PA buck, share the details and we'll factor that into the data pool as well. 

Just like most the data points are just that...points in time...more people spend more time in the woods 10/15-11/15 than they do 9/15-10/15...would be interesting though to see if better deer are taken early when they are more on their feeding patterns and folks have been keeping tabs all summer or during the rut...we would need scores to help determine that....I could also add a category of estimated age if folks are interested.....I always expect to see more deer taken during the rut, but that could very well be a function of more hunters spending more time in the woods...if you get a week off are you taking in the beginning of October or the beginning of November?

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Friend: 5B, 10/[email protected]:00, 110”


----------



## PAKraig

Are we at the "sit-all-day" point in the season yet?


----------



## dougell

black_chill said:


> Indiana County. I am getting a little more excited, there are a lot of Amish (and just general outlaws) that shoot whatever they see. I have heard the Amish are starting to move out of the area. If so things might be looking up. We used to get 120-140" 8 and 10s regularly according to my cousin and I've seen pics the deer were bigger, now we are lucky to get a deer to make it to 3.5. My brother and I have hopes of buying some of the land around our property eventually. Right now it is just shy of 70 acres.
> 
> This is the first year we have had that many 8 points or bigger running around. Last year there was really nothing on camera until after archery season then an 8 and 9 showed up that were probably 105-115". 2017 we only had 2 nice bucks on cameras both were 9's, I killed the larger racked buck, though he had a smaller body. 2016 we had 4 nice bucks on camera all Summer (3.5+ yr old 6, a 7, 8, and 10). Come hunting season they all disappeared, no pics except of the 8 the last Tuesday of the season. My buddy killed a 115" 10 that showed up for a week on our property. 2015 We only really had one nice buck on camera, he was the only buck we ever named, he was "big boy". Never found out what did happen to him.
> 
> View attachment 6971267


Don't get too excited.All of our Amish were moving to Tennessee a few years ago and it never happened.They stayed and continued to breed like mink.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## blackngold51

PAKraig said:


> Are we at the "sit-all-day" point in the season yet?


I would think so. I plan on sitting all day Saturday and then 3-4 days next week. Especially with snow possibly moving here in the NW part of the state.


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAKraig said:


> Are we at the "sit-all-day" point in the season yet?


I plan to tomorrow...


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAKraig said:


> Are we at the "sit-all-day" point in the season yet?


Yep...that would be the plan tomorrow...passing front, 20-degree drop in temps....oh wait I have an 8:00AM budget meeting


----------



## Missions95

I’m sitting with a buddy all day tomorrow, gonna be on public, where I’ve got pics of a big one!! I’ll be running a camera primarily, but I still have a doe, and a bear tag in my pocket..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

I will be sitting all day tomorrow, might shift positions at mid day as I am going in blind in the am


----------



## nicko

Best of luck to everybody getting out today and the rest of this week. Work will keep me out of the woods the rest of the week.,


----------



## Leaves

12-Ringer said:


> Yep...that would be the plan tomorrow...passing front, 20-degree drop in temps....oh wait I have an 8:00AM budget meeting


*cough* *cough* I'm sick :wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Yep...that would be the plan tomorrow...passing front, 20-degree drop in temps....oh wait I have an 8:00AM budget meeting


Maybe head in after?. I know i don't have to tell you that...but its happened to me more then once now, in the woods a few minutes and came right to me.
~

*This Morning*
up to 20+mph winds, temp above 70 degrees and started to downpour a few minutes after 1pm when i decided to call it quits today. If i wanted a Halloween buck i had one for the taking but he wasn't quite what i was hoping to see, especially after seeing the 8pt i saw on saturday. I'd be lying if i said i wasn't tempted though.

Had a doe and her fawn come though a bit before 8 this morning...about 15 minutes after a 5pt came through at 17yds. 10 minutes later...a 7pt. Didn't see another deer after.

I recognized the 5pt when i saw him but found i have cam pics of the 7pt as well. These are the 2 i saw this morning...


----------



## fap1800

I'm heading up to Chemung County, NY tomorrow morning for a little hunting. I've been kinda of throwing my gear together last minute. The Helium sticks showed the other day and the XOP Vanish yesterday, but with the rain, it doesn't look like I'll get to test the sticks as well as the aider I made for the bottom stick. I'm just gonna strap them to the my Exo K2 frame and post up on some decent sign tomorrow afternoon. Lows for tomorrow up there will be in the high 20s.


----------



## Gene94

fap1800 said:


> I'm heading up to Chemung County, NY tomorrow morning for a little hunting. I've been kinda of throwing my gear together last minute. The Helium sticks showed the other day and the XOP Vanish yesterday, but with the rain, it doesn't look like I'll get to test the sticks as well as the aider I made for the bottom stick. I'm just gonna strap them to the my Exo K2 frame and post up on some decent sign tomorrow afternoon. Lows for tomorrow up there will be in the high 20s.


Good luck! Sounds like fun

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck...I'd be taking some hot hands with me fore sure...


----------



## Wingtrap

Strap in because the winds will be gusting to 45 mph


----------



## fap1800

AjPUNISHER said:


> Good luck...I'd be taking some hot hands with me fore sure...


I will be for sure. I think tomorrow afternoon may be a ground hunt in the ghillie. Gonna be a bit windy.


----------



## nicko

Wingtrap said:


> Strap in because the winds will be gusting to 45 mph


Winds like that keep me home. Feeling your tree sway back and forth and holding onto the stand with your hands is a bit unsettling. I have little to no luck hunting in high winds.


----------



## jasonk0519

From the deep woods of Drexel Hill. My aunt took this from her kitchen window this morning.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

10mph here in sePA tomorrow. Hopefully this sultry, warm, ridiculous weather is gone for the year.


----------



## nicko

jasonk0519 said:


> From the deep woods of Drexel Hill. My aunt took this from her kitchen window this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Damn!!!! That’s a Delco slammer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> From the deep woods of Drexel Hill. My aunt took this from her kitchen window this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


LOL....there’s a monster living in Springfield that has too many Delco bowhuntera compromising their moral compass....it was quite amusing watching the police and game commission handing out citations along the Blue Route this afternoon.

The was urban sprawl has hit our area...they seem only to need a few trees to survive.....they do show up in some of the most unlikely spaces


----------



## skinner2

nicko said:


> Winds like that keep me home. Feeling your tree sway back and forth and holding onto the stand with your hands is a bit unsettling. I have little to no luck hunting in high winds.


I have to agree with Nick on this. While I know you have to be out there to harvest something I have never had any luck when it's been windy. Plus I am not fond of heights to begin with. So think I will wait and hit it Saturday morning , looks like it should be a good day.


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> LOL....there’s a monster living in Springfield that has too many Delco bowhuntera compromising their moral compass....it was quite amusing watching the police and game commission handing out citations along the Blue Route this afternoon.
> 
> The was urban sprawl has hit our area...they seem only to need a few trees to survive.....they do show up in some of the most unlikely spaces


I'm always surprised those guys that park on the blue route don't get towed. I would be worried the whole time. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> I'm always surprised those guys that park on the blue route don't get towed. I would be worried the whole time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Three tow trucks, 2 State troopers, warden and 3 deputies all in action today at the Springfield exit...new landowner bought the acreage and the crew who thought they stilll had access have been having issues all season....not too difficult to read the signs, but a few members of that crew who have hunted that area for at least 25 years are as pig-headed as you’ll ever meet, the group is cult-like...many booted from Linvilla and Tyler Arboretum, but still “connected” enough to get into that group.

I recognized the S10 on the flatbed this afternoon and know the owner....I almost wanted to grab some popcorn from the AMC and park on the opposite side for the show...

My wife wasn’t having any of it.

Full disclosure...I’ve hunted there many times with written permission long before the hooligans moved in.

I’m sure some locals remember the story of the bow hunter who was literally shot of out his tree by a bunch of kids with paintball guns. That occurred less 400 yards from the 76 off ramp onto 476. That was the last time I hunted In there....

Joe


----------



## full moon64

I wish everyone luck,,my first hunt tomorrow...sucks solo maybe i will find a friend next year...
Huge breeding scrape by my stand,,I have forehead scent,and trail maker Kirchner coming in..


----------



## 12-Ringer

My brother hunted tonight saw a six point and a doe, and then on his way to his truck had two big buck in the field next to his truck


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> My brother hunted tonight saw a six point and a doe, and then on his way to his truck had two big buck in the field next to his truck


am will be interesting..perfect moon and temps


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> Three tow trucks, 2 State troopers, warden and 3 deputies all in action today at the Springfield exit...new landowner bought the acreage and the crew who thought they stilll had access have been having issues all season....not too difficult to read the signs, but a few members of that crew who have hunted that area for at least 25 years are as pig-headed as you’ll ever meet, the group is cult-like...many booted from Linvilla and Tyler Arboretum, but still “connected” enough to get into that group.
> 
> I recognized the S10 on the flatbed this afternoon and know the owner....I almost wanted to grab some popcorn from the AMC and park on the opposite side for the show...
> 
> My wife wasn’t having any of it.
> 
> Full disclosure...I’ve hunted there many times with written permission long before the hooligans moved in.
> 
> I’m sure some locals remember the story of the bow hunter who was literally shot of out his tree by a bunch of kids with paintball guns. That occurred less 400 yards from the 76 off ramp onto 476. That was the last time I hunted In there....
> 
> Joe


Haha, sounds like a bad day. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I’m sure some locals remember the story of the bow hunter who was literally shot of out his tree by a bunch of kids with paintball guns. That occurred less 400 yards from the 76 off ramp onto 476. That was the last time I hunted In there....
> 
> Joe


Doug, how can you not want to come down to the SE corner for a hunt?


----------



## Charlie S.

jasonk0519 said:


> From the deep woods of Drexel Hill. My aunt took this from her kitchen window this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That is something I would see in Northern Virginia.


----------



## Straw

Halloween was a wash out in 2f today. I hope the next few days are better with the dropping temps


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Sure ain't cooler here yet. Muggy 73 degrees, rain, severe thundertstorm watch, tornado watch and steady 15-20mph winds with gusts around 30+. Is it really November tomorrow...


----------



## rogersb

I needed to put a card back in a camera on SGL and saw 2 buck and a doe while out. On my way in to town I saw a nice bear in someone's driveway. 
Wind is weird for this time of year. I should have a good wind tomorrow to hunt the area I saw the buck tonight and then not again until next Friday.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Three tow trucks, 2 State troopers, warden and 3 deputies all in action today at the Springfield exit...new landowner bought the acreage and the crew who thought they stilll had access have been having issues all season....not too difficult to read the signs, but a few members of that crew who have hunted that area for at least 25 years are as pig-headed as you’ll ever meet, the group is cult-like...many booted from Linvilla and Tyler Arboretum, but still “connected” enough to get into that group.
> 
> I recognized the S10 on the flatbed this afternoon and know the owner....I almost wanted to grab some popcorn from the AMC and park on the opposite side for the show...
> 
> My wife wasn’t having any of it.
> 
> Full disclosure...I’ve hunted there many times with written permission long before the hooligans moved in.
> 
> I’m sure some locals remember the story of the bow hunter who was literally shot of out his tree by a bunch of kids with paintball guns. That occurred less 400 yards from the 76 off ramp onto 476. That was the last time I hunted In there....
> 
> Joe


Sounds like a win for once when it comes to trespassers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

On stand on 4c public, finished setting up about 6:15, it’s a beautiful morning, north wind bout 8-10 steady gusting to 15-20 I’d say. Fingers crossed, camera showed my big one was in here at 10:30 yesterday morning. I’m filming a buddy, primarily today, so really hoping we can lay him down!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

Good luck to everyone back home. Things really started kicking into gear here in Southern Ohio after the weather moved out yesterday afternoon so hopefully that follows suit in PA. Had a 150" 10 chase a doe 15 yards in front of me and no stopping him. Saw at least 4 other bucks last night. Until yesterday the week had been dismal.


----------



## LetThemGrow

It’s been a steady sway with occasional gusts here in 5B this morning. I seem to be a slow temperature adjuster...70’s to 40’s with stiff wind means I’m chilly. And here on the north facing slope there is no sun yet. 

3 does, 2 fawns, and 2 yearling bucks so far...

Good luck to all u guys out there!!


----------



## Matt Musto

"Supposedly" killed near Wilkes Barre a couple weeks ago. Anyone hear or know about this monster? Probably from 10 different states at this point lol. The guy who showed it to me is "somewhat" reliable but..........Giant nonetheless.


----------



## dougell

You never know but if it were legit,I imagine in would have been posted all over the place,especially if it was shot over a week ago.


----------



## nick060200

Dang. That's a stud. 

I was out this morning. 4 bucks. 4 does. No shots. 2 shooter bucks. Thinking of heading back out later. Stalking conditions are perfect. The ground is wet. And the wind really breaks up any noise. Just hunt into the wind.


----------



## noclueo2

Mathias said:


> Sounds like a win for once when it comes to trespassers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People are ridiculous, isn't the first command we learn as children. No? Im glad someone finally did something about it. I don't deal with hunters but I'm always dealing with hikers and bikers that step over the post signs I have on logs over the trails they use. Summer time I don't mind but hunting season is a different story. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Doug, how can you not want to come down to the SE corner for a hunt?


No thanks.I really feel for you guys and the nonsense some of you have to deal with.I hunt to relieve stress,not to add more.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I was up at 4:30 this morn, checked the weather station...listened to the wind howling...and went back to bed. Winds like this have never been good for where i wanted to go today, tomorrow is another day.



Matt Musto said:


> "Supposedly" killed near Wilkes Barre a couple weeks ago. Anyone hear or know about this monster? Probably from 10 different states at this point lol. The guy who showed it to me is "somewhat" reliable but..........Giant nonetheless.


https://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/w...in-college-student-arrows-200-class-whitetail

https://www.fieldandstream.com/wisconsin-hunter-bags-200-inch-buck/


----------



## Bucket

AjPUNISHER said:


> I was up at 4:30 this morn, checked the weather station...listened to the wind howling...and went back to bed. Winds like this have never been good for where i wanted to go today, tomorrow is another day.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/w...in-college-student-arrows-200-class-whitetail
> 
> https://www.fieldandstream.com/wisconsin-hunter-bags-200-inch-buck/


Wisconsin? Wilkes Barre? Not too far apart. At least they both start with W.

Hellofa buck none the less.


----------



## TauntoHawk

If I could be out I'd be hunting from the ground I know that for sure. No hunting for me though good luck to the guys getting out and stay safe if your still climbing trees in this 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

I was out this morning. Nice morning not as windy here as I expected in 5c. One spike, one unidentifiable buck at first light and 4 does. One of the does was about 2 steps from taking an arrow. Guess it was her lucky day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I wish wind was the only thing I had to worry about. Had today scheduled off as well as the first second and third weeks of November. It's all gone to hell
. Suffered a stroke at work Thursday. Not a massive debilitating one but I will be dealing with the effects it left me with. I'll get in a stand a time or two.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn Billy!!! Sure hope you’re ok...the deer will be around m, take care of yourself!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Every time I think the wind has finally laid off a bit...it comes howling back. 

A few more young bucks and two lonely fawns wondering where their mom went...


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I wish wind was the only thing I had to worry about. Had today scheduled off as well as the first second and third weeks of November. It's all gone to hell
> . Suffered a stroke at work Thursday. Not a massive debilitating one but I will be dealing with the effects it left me with. I'll get in a stand a time or two.


Best wishes Billy.Your health is more important than any deer.My son smashed his knee a couple months ago.It wasn't too bad but required some PT.Last week it swelled up real bad and they took 150ml of fluid off it this past monday.I was hoping he'd feel better by this weekend so we could hunt but it swelled again last night,meaning something is going on in there.I'm afraid wrestling season and the rest of hunting season will be a wash.Tomorrow should be ideal but I don't even feel like going without him.I'll still go but it's not the same and if I do kill something,I'll feel like a big turd.


----------



## KylePA

Billy H said:


> I wish wind was the only thing I had to worry about. Had today scheduled off as well as the first second and third weeks of November. It's all gone to hell
> . Suffered a stroke at work Thursday. Not a massive debilitating one but I will be dealing with the effects it left me with. I'll get in a stand a time or two.


Sorry to hear Billy. Here’s to a quick recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

Sorry to hear Billy. Praying your recovery is fast and your back at it soon.


----------



## nick060200

Billy H said:


> I wish wind was the only thing I had to worry about. Had today scheduled off as well as the first second and third weeks of November. It's all gone to hell
> . Suffered a stroke at work Thursday. Not a massive debilitating one but I will be dealing with the effects it left me with. I'll get in a stand a time or two.


Sorry to hear that. Just be thankful it didn't end you. Like others said your health is #1 priority. Get well.


----------



## nick060200

I feel pretty old school right now. Just sitting in the crotch of a tree. I'll have to stand to get the bow if something comes along. Not very comfortable. But I was planning a ground sit. This tree was just too good to pass. I'll be back at some point to hang a stand.


----------



## nicko

Not good to hear at all but good to hear it wasn’t worse Billy. Definitely puts hunting in perspective. Prayers sent for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> I wish wind was the only thing I had to worry about. Had today scheduled off as well as the first second and third weeks of November. It's all gone to hell
> . Suffered a stroke at work Thursday. Not a massive debilitating one but I will be dealing with the effects it left me with. I'll get in a stand a time or two.


Sorry to hear that Billy...wish you the best dealing with it.
My neighbor had a bad one a few years back and he's never going to be right again...debilitating paralysis on the entire left side of his body.



dougell said:


> Best wishes Billy.Your health is more important than any deer.My son smashed his knee a couple months ago.It wasn't too bad but required some PT.Last week it swelled up real bad and they took 150ml of fluid off it this past monday.I was hoping he'd feel better by this weekend so we could hunt but it swelled again last night,meaning something is going on in there.I'm afraid wrestling season and the rest of hunting season will be a wash.Tomorrow should be ideal but I don't even feel like going without him.I'll still go but it's not the same and if I do kill something,I'll feel like a big turd.


Besides a scant few days during the week...which isn't often, i mostly only get to hunt with my dad on saturdays, if he doesn't go it just doesn't feel the same without him.



LetThemGrow said:


> Every time I think the wind has finally laid off a bit...it comes howling back.
> 
> A few more young bucks and two lonely fawns wondering where their mom went...


Did you shoot the doe by any chance...or is she busy evading would be suitors:wink:

I was just out shooting some arrows and it was hard enough to hold the bow still at times...would definitely not want to be in tree in this wind.



nick060200 said:


> I feel pretty old school right now. Just sitting in the crotch of a tree. I'll have to stand to get the bow if something comes along. Not very comfortable. But I was planning a ground sit. This tree was just too good to pass. I'll be back at some point to hang a stand.


Glad to see your getting back out Nick...


----------



## BoHunter0210

I was in the tree this morning for a ride. My bow almost blew off my hanger.

Prayers for a speedy recovery Billy


----------



## Billy H

Thanks for the well wishes could have been a whole t
Lot worse. I've seen stroke survivors that were left in a hell of a lot worse shape thanwhat ii have to deal with. a little numbness. That should subside in no time.

M


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Thanks for the well wishes could have been a whole t
> Lot worse. I've seen stroke survivors that were left in a hell of a lot worse shape thanwhat ii have to deal with. a little numbness. That should subside in no time.
> 
> M


Any dietary changes you will need to make moving forward?


----------



## Mathias

Best wishes for a full and quick recovery Billy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Not much for hero shots. Nor do I have much time in PA to hunt this year since I'm heading to Illinois in 3 weeks. But he's legal and he eats. Shot in 1B on 11/1 at 3:30 p.m.


----------



## nicko

Congrats ebard!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

The last 2 hours were magnificent! The wind laid down, the deer started moving...not sure how many different young bucks I saw, at least 4, and then 2 that looked to be 3yr olds. One that’s on camera with a broken G2 came around 30 yards...hooked up the release but opted not to. The sunset was beautiful with moon to the SW. 

It’s these days in the memory bank that make it so worthwhile...


----------



## nick060200

Yeah pretty much all day deer were moving. I usually dont have luck in the wind either but today with the temp drop and clear skies it was good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Ebard


----------



## full moon64

Bill hope you feel better,,was a great day of hunting...Thats all i will say..Good luck too all


Ebard 22 congrats


----------



## CritterBuster

LetThemGrow said:


> The last 2 hours were magnificent! The wind laid down, the deer started moving...not sure how many different young bucks I saw, at least 4, and then 2 that looked to be 3yr olds. One that’s on camera with a broken G2 came around 30 yards...hooked up the release but opted not to. The sunset was beautiful with moon to the SW.
> 
> It’s these days in the memory bank that make it so worthwhile...


Same experience here in 1A. The last 2 hrs of the night were great. The bucks really put on a show.....


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Ebard!

I mentioned earlier about hunting with my dad on Saturdays...now he has to work till noon tomorrow. Looks like i'm going solo for atleast part of the day i but can't make up mind where to go yet.



full moon64 said:


> Bill hope you feel better,,*was a great day of hunting...Thats all i will say..*Good luck too all


Don't be a tease!


----------



## Missions95

We sat up a tree all day, slow for the most part. Saw three does and a forky before 9am, then nothing till about 4. Then saw five different bucks between 4 and dark, including the big one I have pics of about 30 min before dark. Unfortunately the closest he came was about 80yds. He’s a 140-150” 10. Awesome to see him in person finally.. Tomorrow should be killer, with the wind dying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

My wife got one today. We were doing 55 on the rt 1 bypass and she didn't have any time to brake at all. Luckily we are all ok, just pretty shaken up. I have know idea how she stayed in the lane.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Straw

I sat all day in 2f the only action I had was between 115 and 230 I saw 4 buck and 2 doe with 3 of the buck being shooters and of course I whiffed.


----------



## skinner2

LetThemGrow said:


> The last 2 hours were magnificent! The wind laid down, the deer started moving...not sure how many different young bucks I saw, at least 4, and then 2 that looked to be 3yr olds. One that’s on camera with a broken G2 came around 30 yards...hooked up the release but opted not to. The sunset was beautiful with moon to the SW.
> 
> It’s these days in the memory bank that make it so worthwhile...


I had a feeling that it would be good the last few hours of the day. Anyway I opted to wait and hit the treestand in the morning. I have a spot that I have had pretty good luck at this time of year. So I will be trying that stand in the morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn Jason...glad everyone is ok


----------



## nicko

Looks like a perfect morning. Good luck to all who are hitting the woods today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

7 buck entered in the stat pool since Wednesday.....one AT member and 6 friends of members; bringing the total to 26. Of those 26, 11 have entered their score and that score currently totals 1371 1/8; that is pretty amazing....thanks guys..this might actually turn out to be something of note...I'll wait until the end of the weekend to update, as I suspect a few will hit the ground today. 

The highest score entered (134) came from 5C, West Chester to be specific...he doesn't want pics posted, again this isn't a contest, just an attempt to track some stats...where and then they bite the dust, the scores help determine quality taken in each zone.

Good luck to all those out today.

Joe


----------



## 138104

Today was the day to be out. While I was screwing around with dialing in my single pin, I saw 2 doe and 4 buck. The one buck was a big 8 only 40 yds from my stand. FML. Will be out this evening after soccer and field hockey. Hope they are still cruising then.


----------



## PAKraig

Saw a few 1.5 year old buck this morning but not a deer since 930


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> Damn Jason...glad everyone is ok


Thnks Joe.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

My brother shot a scrappy 7 point this morning in 5c. My 5 year old twins were excited to get out and follow the blood trail and find it.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter

Billy H said:


> I wish wind was the only thing I had to worry about. Had today scheduled off as well as the first second and third weeks of November. It's all gone to hell
> . Suffered a stroke at work Thursday. Not a massive debilitating one but I will be dealing with the effects it left me with. I'll get in a stand a time or two.


take care - hope you get full recovery - prayers sent - health is more important than hunting i know it would be hard for me if i couldn't hunt anymore.


----------



## pa.hunter

KylePA said:


> My brother shot a scrappy 7 point this morning in 5c. My 5 year old twins were excited to get out and follow the blood trail and find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice pics- if he is proud of it that is all that matters :wink:


----------



## nicko

Congrats to your brother Kyle. Good to see kids excited to get out there and be a part of things.


----------



## KylePA

pa.hunter said:


> nice pics- if he is proud of it that is all that matters :wink:



Everyone was happy this morning. Kids are looking forward to when they can start shooting bucks. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree, awesome to see the kids involved...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great pic!


----------



## full moon64

love the pic,kids by deer:thumbs_up


----------



## full moon64

I shot doe,yesterday,,Anyone interested in Game land hunting,let me know,,seeing some big deer,,thx for pms I want solo hunter like myself.If your younger hunter i have stands..or can help..Dave
No drinkers or smokers or internet braggers,never give our location away or what we see..alot time and scouting I did..


----------



## 138104

Saw 3 buck so far. 1 was decent, but other 2 were a spike and forkhorn. No real sense of urgency, but did have their noses to the ground.


----------



## 138104

All hell broke loose at sunset. Was full draw on a big 10, but couldn't stop him as he was chasing a doe. Saw 3 other bucks after sunset, but no shot opportunity. Might have to sneak out for a few hours tomorrow morning...lol![emoji6]


----------



## skinner2

I saw about 15-20 doe this morning , everyone I seen had little ones with them . So they got a pass from me. Then later on this morning I saw a spike with his nose to the ground but was in no hurry. This evening I just saw 3 doe once again had little ones with her. Anyway I thought I would see more bucks out moving today but guess I wasn't in the right spot. Lol
I did have one walk through under me before daylight and thinking it was a buck but couldn't see it.


----------



## jason03

I have seen more rut activity here in 4a 
In the last 3 days than I did all of last year.
Lots of rubs but not many scrapes but seeking and chasing like crazy.hope this pace keeps up for awhile.

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> All hell broke loose at sunset. Was full draw on a big 10, but couldn't stop him as he was chasing a doe. Saw 3 other bucks after sunset, but no shot opportunity. Might have to sneak out for a few hours tomorrow morning...lol![emoji6]


Now, now....priorities here in Pa.. Stay home and watch the Eagles get trounced!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to your brother Kyle!



full moon64 said:


> I shot doe,yesterday,,Anyone interested in Game land hunting,let me know,,seeing some big deer,,thx for pms I want solo hunter like myself.If your younger hunter i have stands..or can help..Dave
> No drinkers or smokers or internet braggers,never give our location away or what we see..alot time and scouting I did..


'
Congrats on the doe and good luck with a buck. I don't know what the issue is with saying 'what' you saw...when your not saying 'where' you saw it. I have a public spot i really like, i don't want anybody to see me going in or coming out of it let alone telling people where i'm hunting.:wink:

Had a wide 8pt come through right at dark tonight, no big hurry with his nose to the ground, but about 10yds further out then i wanted. Saw 8 doe but he was the only buck today. Turkey started in many wmu's today...anybody go for them today?


----------



## full moon64

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats to your brother Kyle!
> 
> 
> '
> Congrats on the doe and good luck with a buck. I don't know what the issue is with saying 'what' you saw...when your not saying 'where' you saw it. I have a public spot i really like, i don't want anybody to see me going in or coming out of it let alone telling people where i'm hunting.:wink:
> 
> Had a wide 8pt come through right at dark tonight, no big hurry with his nose to the ground, but about 10yds further out then i wanted. Saw 8 doe but he was the only buck today. Turkey started in many wmu's today...anybody go for them today?


Buddy i get pms people ask where I hunt..I dont need stands or cameras stolen,,Going in far is not good doing it alone..Too do public right..u have too hike deep and hunting is a different world


----------



## rogersb

Had a nice 8 at 30 yards this morning and a 4 point at 10 yards this evening. Saw a handful of bucks this week and that was good, hopefully next week is even better.


----------



## Missions95

No offense, but I’m not sure you actually want somebody to hunt with, I pm’d you my number the other night, and you said you’d call but I never heard a peep. I do agree though with not sharing pics or gl number publicly. I won’t share spots or pics off public land, except with my closest couple of hunting buddies. I don’t however have a problem giving a movement report from a wmu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Been waiting 13 years for an opportunity to take a bear with my bow and tonight one finally presented me the perfect shot. Only problem was he was probably less than 50 pounds. Don't know where is mom was. Ended up seeing the cub, a black squirrel and bobcat kitten trying quite unsuccessfully to catch chipmunks. Mom didn't teach patience apparently.


----------



## pa.hunter

Perry24 said:


> All hell broke loose at sunset. Was full draw on a big 10, but couldn't stop him as he was chasing a doe. Saw 3 other bucks after sunset, but no shot opportunity. Might have to sneak out for a few hours tomorrow morning...lol![emoji6]


glad someone is seeing good bucks i was covered up with doe most of the day 12-13 big doe with little ones - not 1 buck was dogging any of them ! had to wait till after dark to leave stand still got busted bye doe leaving which is not good .


----------



## bucco921

Had a decent day in 2B, Whiffed on a big wide 8 at 10 am. Saw 3 does and 3 little bucks in the evening. One of the little 6 points put on a show thrashing some trees. Off all next week and heading to our camp near Mt. Davis.


----------



## full moon64

Missions95 said:


> No offense, but I’m not sure you actually want somebody to hunt with, I pm’d you my number the other night, and you said you’d call but I never heard a peep. I do agree though with not sharing pics or gl number publicly. I won’t share spots or pics off public land, except with my closest couple of hunting buddies. I don’t however have a problem giving a movement report from a wmu.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry buddy this wasn't u..I had other pms asking where I hunt..The bucks Im seeing I will not post here


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> sorry buddy this wasn't u..I had other pms asking where I hunt..The bucks Im seeing I will not post here


Curious to why you shot a doe. With the rut heating up, wouldn't it be best to let the does walk and hold out for a buck?


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Curious to why you shot a doe. With the rut heating up, wouldn't it be best to let the does walk and hold out for a buck?


last light...All day hunt my 13 plus hour on stand she was last deer of legal light..Didnt go far ,Also I am on a protein diet and needed meat health reasons ,, I only do all day hunts..its only way too really know your area..


----------



## ForestPhantom

I think we are about a week out for the big boys to start playing here in 1a. I have sat 3 times and have yet to see a buck older than 2.5. Yesterday I saw 6 doe and 5 bucks by noon. Little does still with mother and 4 young bucks and a 2.5 year old 8 pointer. I was hunting a doe bedding area and it was neat to see the young ones cruising. I’m hoping next week brings the older deer out. It was an awesome hunt though. Safe hunting and god bless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

tjswitchbackxt said:


> I think we are about a week out for the big boys to start playing here in 1a. I have sat 3 times and have yet to see a buck older than 2.5. Yesterday I saw 6 doe and 5 bucks by noon. Little does still with mother and 4 young bucks and a 2.5 year old 8 pointer. I was hunting a doe bedding area and it was neat to see the young ones cruising. I’m hoping next week brings the older deer out. It was an awesome hunt though. Safe hunting and god bless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this Friday and Saturday,,will be killer,,daytime temps 40 and night 20 s


----------



## nicko

I think I might be overpacked.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> I think I might be overpacked.


omg Nicko trailer needed:wink:


----------



## moparsnhuntn

You won't have any room for your deer! haha





nicko said:


> I think I might be overpacked.


----------



## nicko

Two bows, two stands with sticks, two packs....you’d think I’m going on Noah’s ark.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Two bows, two stands with sticks, two packs....you’d think I’m going on Noah’s ark.


Nicko good luck,,,cold temps coming...OHH Go EAGLES:darkbeer:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

full moon64 said:


> Buddy i get pms people ask where I hunt..I dont need stands or cameras stolen,,Going in far is not good doing it alone..Too do public right..u have too hike deep and hunting is a different world


Firstly, I'm not sure how to take your use of the word 'Buddy' :wink:

I don't know what the rest of your reply is supposed to mean to me. I think your confused...i didn't pm you...i didn't ask for cam pics, i didn't ask where your hunting and didn't criticize how you do it. I could care less.

Someone saying "was a great day of hunting...Thats all i will say" is pretty damn vague. A little info about what transpired when someone makes a statement like that is usually customary or why bother stating it. It's not like a little backstory of what happened is going to give away the secret coordinates to the fountain of youth or the secret bedding area of a 170" buck you've been watching. I get the secrecy but there is such a thing as being too paranoid.




nicko said:


> I think I might be overpacked.


Your annual trip to Potter? I see you didn't forget your rubbers!

Good luck!


----------



## 138104

Well, the neighbor crossed the line. Found his bolt well into my side. I left him a message to see what the deal is. I have a camera nearby that would have gotten a picture, but it stopped working 10/23. 

The good thing is it looked like a miss. No hair or blood on the bolt or broadhead. [emoji3]


----------



## Straw

I took my 7 year old out with me today to hang a stand and a camera on some great sing that I found yesterday. He asked why we weren't taking my bow. When I told him it was illegal to hunt on Sundays he said that was a silly law.


----------



## full moon64

AjPUNISHER said:


> Firstly, I'm not sure how to take your use of the word 'Buddy' :wink:
> 
> I don't know what the rest of your reply is supposed to mean to me. I think your confused...i didn't pm you...i didn't ask for cam pics, i didn't ask where your hunting and didn't criticize how you do it. I could care less.
> 
> Someone saying "was a great day of hunting...Thats all i will say" is pretty damn vague. A little info about what transpired when someone makes a statement like that is usually customary or why bother stating it. It's not like a little backstory of what happened is going to give away the secret coordinates to the fountain of youth or the secret bedding area of a 170" buck you've been watching. I get the secrecy but there is such a thing as being too paranoid.
> 
> 
> 
> Your annual trip to Potter? I see you didn't forget your rubbers!
> 
> Good luck!


someone else..good luck..


----------



## 138104

I'm not afraid to post trail cam pics. PM me if you want to hunt with me. [emoji6]


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> I'm not afraid to post trail cam pics. PM me if you want to hunt with me. [emoji6]


pm sent :mg:


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Two bows, two stands with sticks, two packs....you’d think I’m going on Noah’s ark.


I'm sure the buck that went on the arch was at least a booner


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Nicko - Pop will be up there by noon tomorrow, hell be by himself through Wednesday when a few more of us will be coming up...if things work out well, I am hoping to be there Wednesday evening and staying through Sunday.

Bring the layers....HIGHS in the low 30's!!

Stop by if you have time and don't forget we're there if you need anything.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Here are the latest updates... I plan on Teams 1 & 2 including those with scores and 3 & 4 including those without. Thanks to several of you who PM'd info about family and friends; maybe we can get the to join up and make this community even better?

Anyhow.....

*Harvest Stats*










*WMUs 7 Scores*


----------



## nicko

Got up here early enough to pull into the lease and just park on the pipeline for the last hour or so to see what popped out. A single doe came out a couple hundred yards behind my car and eventually walked right past me. One of her eyes was all bulged out and obviously something was wrong with her. Even the way she trotted and ran was a little bit off.


----------



## nick060200

Terminator doe.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck Nicko - Pop will be up there by noon tomorrow, hell be by himself through Wednesday when a few more of us will be coming up...if things work out well, I am hoping to be there Wednesday evening and staying through Sunday.
> 
> *Bring the layers....HIGHS in the low 30's!!*
> 
> Stop by if you have time and *don't forget we're there if you need anything.
> 
> Joe*




Did you see the pic of everything I'm bringing? Chances are if you need anything, I might have it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> [/B]
> 
> Did you see the pic of everything I'm bringing? Chances are if you need anything, I might have it.


LOL...I meant in the way of tracking or getting to a deer in a rough spot...we've got the ATV/UTV's to help...some rough terrain over on that lease.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...I meant in the way of tracking or getting to a deer in a rough spot...we've got the ATV/UTV's to help...some rough terrain over on that lease.
> 
> Joe


You are correct… I do not have those. Hopefully I will need to take you up on that offer. 

Not pictured in my pile of stuff is a red toboggan in case I can haul something out in snow and also a wooden ramp I made to make loading a deer on to the carrier on the back of my car easier. The doe I shot here a few weeks ago was a tough customer to get on to the gate solo. Any decent buck will definitely be more work.


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> You are correct… I do not have those. Hopefully I will need to take you up on that offer.
> 
> Not pictured in my pile of stuff is a red toboggan in case I can haul something out in snow and also a wooden ramp I made to make loading a deer on to the carrier on the back of my car easier. The doe I shot here a few weeks ago was a tough customer to get on to the gate solo. Any decent buck will definitely be more work.


Change of topic. If I'm not mistaken you have some of those F&S treestands with the mesh seat that you leave up year round. How do they fair?


----------



## nicko

adr1601 said:


> Change of topic. If I'm not mistaken you have some of those F&S treestands with the mesh seat that you leave up year round. How do they fair?


I have two that I bought a couple seasons back. They have held up well and they were not part of the recall. I know some people swear off buying anything from Dick’s but with the size of the platform, adjustable platform and adjustable seat, and the price, they are hard to beat.


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> I have two that I bought a couple seasons back. They have held up well and they were not part of the recall. I know some people swear off buying anything from Dick’s but with the size of the platform, adjustable platform and adjustable seat, and the price, they are hard to beat.


Thanks. I have one laying around not being used I'm thinking about leaveing on the some ground.


----------



## vonfoust

Getting caught up. Congrats to all who have gotten deer. Billy, hope everything turns out ok. Glad to hear it wasn't worse. 
Nick (I can't remember all the numbers) sorry to hear about your uncle. Good luck this week everyone.


----------



## PAbigbear

adr1601 said:


> Change of topic. If I'm not mistaken you have some of those F&S treestands with the mesh seat that you leave up year round. How do they fair?


I left one of the timberline's out over winter. When I went to check it this summer I assume water got in the box tubing on the platform and froze. The powder coating was peeling off and the tubing was mangled right where the cable bolts go through the platform. It went to the scrap pile. Personally I'm not a fan. I can't get comfortable in them. My millenniums are a far superior stand, but significantly more money.


----------



## nicko

Time to make the donuts.


----------



## davydtune

Busy day Saturday  Was down at camp and while I saw no shooters it was a pretty consistent day of does, fawns, and scrub bucks prarading past me and I was in a brand new spot too boot  All I need to do is make a small move to another tree about 40 yards from the one I was in and I'll be in the $


----------



## Mathias

Coyote Bucks Co. he needed to come a bit closer....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

AjPUNISHER said:


> I was up at 4:30 this morn, checked the weather station...listened to the wind howling...and went back to bed. Winds like this have never been good for where i wanted to go today, tomorrow is another day.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/w...in-college-student-arrows-200-class-whitetail
> 
> https://www.fieldandstream.com/wisconsin-hunter-bags-200-inch-buck/


Ha Ha there you go. Typical PA/Wisconsin internet buck.


----------



## Matt Musto

I got out Friday afternoon and passed on a 80-90" basket 8 pointer. Got some video of him as he came in and passed by me at 18 yards. He wasn't acting rutty. Sneaking along and feeding on downed tree leaves. Saturday I was able to get out and hunt until 10:30. Saw three young bucks and 10 does total. None were in range even if there was a shooter in the mix. only one buck was with some does, a small fork horn and the does were not interested in him and he wasn't running them around, just following them. Won't be able to hunt again until Saturday. Good luck to all hunting this week.


----------



## Leaves

12-Ringer said:


> thanks Diggler
> 
> as of this point we have 17 buck in the data pool, waiting on WMU info from 25-ft up and noclue02, as well as, scores from anyone who wants to enter....so far 4 have entered scores totaling 450 5/8" I'll post an update after every 3-4 entries as it would be pretty redundant to post after each one.
> 
> If you have friends or family who drop a PA buck, share the details and we'll factor that into the data pool as well.
> 
> Just like most the data points are just that...points in time...more people spend more time in the woods 10/15-11/15 than they do 9/15-10/15...would be interesting though to see if better deer are taken early when they are more on their feeding patterns and folks have been keeping tabs all summer or during the rut...we would need scores to help determine that....I could also add a category of estimated age if folks are interested.....I always expect to see more deer taken during the rut, but that could very well be a function of more hunters spending more time in the woods...if you get a week off are you taking in the beginning of October or the beginning of November?
> 
> Joe


My buck that I gave you the info for out of 2A scored 125 4/8''. Also, my cousin shot a 9 Friday 11/01/19 out of 2A at 6 p.m. we didn't score him


----------



## dougell

I took the dog out in the morning,killed a limit of roosters and then prepped for the afternoon.My son's knee has been giving him fits but he decided he wanted to hunt a spot we've been waiting all year to hunt.The wind was finally right so we treked the mile up to the spot and hunted about 75 yards apart,covering the top and bottom of a big funnel.I had three different doe come by within range and a decent 7 or 8 point but not decent enough to make me pick my bow up.Jordan had several doe come by and right at last light,I heard the telltale thump of an arrow hitting a deer followed by a deer crashing behind me.It was a 25 yard shot and about a 45 yard dash.It was pitch dark by the time we got to the deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Leaves said:


> My buck that I gave you the info for out of 2A scored 125 4/8''. Also, my cousin shot a 9 Friday 11/01/19 out of 2A at 6 p.m. we didn't score him


Thanks, made sure you're both in...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I took the dog out in the morning,killed a limit of roosters and then prepped for the afternoon.My son's knee has been giving him fits but he decided he wanted to hunt a spot we've been waiting all year to hunt.The wind was finally right so we treked the mile up to the spot and hunted about 75 yards apart,covering the top and bottom of a big funnel.I had three different doe come by within range and a decent 7 or 8 point but not decent enough to make me pick my bow up.Jordan had several doe come by and right at last light,I heard the telltale thump of an arrow hitting a deer followed by a deer crashing behind me.It was a 25 yard shot and about a 45 yard dash.It was pitch dark by the time we got to the deer.
> View attachment 6974721
> View attachment 6974723


Sounds like an awesome day...

Joe


----------



## 13third

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191104/d11688633fc365a656a784301bfbbef8.jpg[/IMG
Buddies 7 point from 2C this morning. 
Lucky enough to put 2 shots in him. Shot at 7:30 am dogging a doe. 
Me myself I’m playing the waiting game. I hit an 8 point low at 6:20 dogging a doe. Waiting til noon to go give it a look. Did find lots of blood 20 yards from the shot. Just worried I was low and had a steep shot angle. 
[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191104/ad79670e4cb4208cd3e8677e26dcf18b.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Not sure why it didn’t load on my previous post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Nice buck.Man,lot's of nice bucks getting killed.


----------



## Leaves

13third said:


> Not sure why it didn’t load on my previous post
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice buck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey 13.... congrats to your buddy and good luck grabbing yours...I'll be lurking from some hero shots...:behindsof

You guys together, both in 2C?...I'll be adding to the stat board. Share your scores, if that's your thing!


----------



## 13third

12-Ringer said:


> Hey 13.... congrats to your buddy and good luck grabbing yours...I'll be lurking from some hero shots...:behindsof
> 
> You guys together, both in 2C?...I'll be adding to the stat board. Share your scores, if that's your thing!


Thanks Joe. Yes we’re both in 2C. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RacksAndTracks

Leaves said:


> Nice buck!


Awesome buck dude... it's been slow here in 3d. One small six and spike and two does. No rut like activity.

Sent from my SM-N950U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## Aspade17

Tell your buddy congrats, and good luck on finding your buck Donnie! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

Joining the thread, hailing from 2C Somerset County. Hoping to get out almost every day the rest of the season. Congrats to the successful hunters so far.


----------



## 12-Ringer

NICE!!!!

Welcome aboard


----------



## nick060200

Great deer guys!


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats on the deer!


----------



## PAbigbear

Sitting in a tree this morning waiting on a bear and have a 9.5 year old come cruising through and stop in the wide open at 15 yards. First time I've ever seen him from a stand. Two years ago he developed a hernia and thankfully it didn't kill him.


----------



## nicko

Great buck 13. Congrats!!!!

Pretty slow start to week up in Potter. The only deer i’ve seen today were in the dark on the drive in. The wind cranked up and has been steady since 10am. I’ve got to grab my stand at times to hang on. And it’s a south wind which is no good for any of the stand locations I want to get into so I’ve spent the day bouncing around looking for fresh sign

Perched on the pipeline to end the day. This is where the does come out every day at last light so I’m hoping they can draw a buck out with them.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Great buck 13. Congrats!!!!
> 
> Pretty slow start to week up in Potter. The only deer i’ve seen today were in the dark on the drive in. The wind cranked up and has been steady since 10am. I’ve got to grab my stand at times to hang on. And it’s a south wind which is no good for any of the stand locations I want to get into so I’ve spent the day bouncing around looking for fresh sign
> 
> Perched on the pipeline to end the day. This is where the does come out every day at last light so I’m hoping they can draw a buck out with them.


Good luck, Nick! Hope you get a crack at one. 

Well, I got to use the Helium sticks and XOP stand this past weekend in NY. That was interesting and a challenge. Gonna need quite a bit of practice before I get used to that. Lol! And I'm glad I didn't attempt in the dark and waited for the afternoon hunt to give it a go. My question is how do you guys navigate limbs with the lineman's belt? I was unhooking and that made me a touch uneasy being skittish of heights. I've been using lifelines so long that any time I'm not hooked in I get nervous. Also, any tricks for getting the last two sticks up the tree with you without having to come down and retrieve the last stick? I thought about a carabiner attached to my belt or harness and hook them to me.


----------



## J_Burk

Use 2 lineman’s belts that way you are never disconnected from the tree


----------



## nicko

I tied rwo loops to my harness using D loop cord. When I’m getting ready to climb, I hook the bottom tree cleat from two sticks to the two loops and climb with them. I pull them off as I set them and I carry the stand on my back as I climb.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to your buddy 13'...hope you found yours.

Saw 5 doe and 2 buck this morning. Watched a doe running around and then saw why, was thinking this could get interesting...but turned out to be a young 'n' frisky half-rack. Watched him nudge the doe around for over 45 minutes before she gave him the slip, another young 6pt showed up but didn't participate before wandering off.

Saw a red fox twice. The second time, the deer spooked it and it tried to jump a 12 foot wide creek but splashed down about 3/4 of the way across...i had to think poor fella, a bit nippy for a dip this morning.

Usually set eyes on a nice one or two at this spot but none yet...maybe later...

6pt i saw distantly this morning.









This monster was broadside at 10yds. At 5yds he finally spotted me standing there taking his picture.


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAbigbear said:


> Sitting in a tree this morning waiting on a bear and have a 9.5 year old come cruising through and stop in the wide open at 15 yards. First time I've ever seen him from a stand. Two years ago he developed a hernia and thankfully it didn't kill him.


Wow what makes u pass a 9 yr old buck?


----------



## dougell

He killed his usual slammer last week.


----------



## full moon64

13 nice buck,,,,,Nicko wish u luck in Potter......:thumbs_up


----------



## Mathias




----------



## pa.hunter

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6975143


looks like someones pissing on their hocks :mg:


----------



## Mathias

Made 2 scrapes right across the creek from me. He’s a mature buck, nice mass/width, short brows. I think he may be the buck I passed on there last November. Was with 7 does/fawns, milling about eating acorns and vegetation. He kept a close eye on the does, but no attempt to approach any....


----------



## bblue21

Coming off a bicep injury I’ve been off work since the end of Aug. Dr gave me the ok to start hunting. I bought a 60lbs elite ritual here on AT. Got it last week, sighted it in. Went out today for the first hunt of the year. I parked the truck, walked down the road, and cut up the gas line to head to where I wanted to hang my lone wolf lock on. I made it about 80 yards up the gas line and over the crest when I noticed a white flag blowing in the wind. As I got closer, (another 20yds) I realized that it wasn’t a flag, but a tail. At this point I’m standing in a wide open gas line, with green clover and just a little brush to my left where this deer is feeding in the clover (kind of an island of lite brush in the gas line). I dropped my stand and pulled my range finder out of my pack. As I did so, I heard a grunt. I slowly stood and now I saw 4 deer in the clover. I then noticed a rack through the brush. I dropped down and slowly snuck to the end of the brush island. When I got to the end I noticed this buck was in the open broadside and looking the opposite way. This had to be good to be true. I ranged him at 41 yards and picked up my bow to draw. As I did, a doe to my right blew. She must have come out on my opposite side as I was focused on the buck. Because of the wind, he couldn’t tell where or why she alerted. From the crouched position I came to full draw and anchored. The last movement of the cam rolling over and my arm/shoulder locking into position drew the bucks attention to me. Standing broadside in the open at 41yds he knew it was game over. I released and heard that thump of a cavity hit. I saw blood instantly from the rage trypan. The blood trail was easy to follow. He made it just over 100 yards at the crow flys. The drag was less than 100 yards downhill thanks to a gracious home owner who let me access the deer through their yard. So my season is over just as fast as it started. From the text to my wife I was starting in the woods to the next text I just shot a smoker, was 11 min. Fastest I ever got it done. I was in 2b, Washington county, and shot him at 1:35p


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man...that’s an awesome story and a GREAT buck!


----------



## nicko

Sometimes the quickest hunts are the best. Congrats blue.


----------



## bblue21

Thank you both.


----------



## tca126

Scored on a pretty nice PA buck today. Mainframe 9 point with a kicker off of the left base. 
WMU 2A Beaver County
11/4/2019 @ 1000 hours
Gross score- 132”


----------



## Mathias

Congrats blue and tca!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

tca126 said:


> Scored on a pretty nice PA buck today. Mainframe 9 point with a kicker off of the left base.
> WMU 2A Beaver County
> 11/4/2019 @ 1000 hours
> Gross score- 132”


Pics or or didn’t happen[emoji12]


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Well done bblue and tca!

bblue...there's luck and then's theirs whatever you stepped in...congrats man!


----------



## bblue21

AjPUNISHER said:


> Well done bblue and tca!
> 
> bblue...there's luck and then's theirs whatever you stepped in...congrats man!


My father says the same thing. And you’re right today was ALL luck. 

My usual reply is.... is it really luck if it happens every year. 
I have been really blessed to have taken a archery buck every year for the last 24 years. I haven’t rifled hunted (except does) since I was 13.


----------



## Matt Musto

bblue21 said:


> View attachment 6975155
> 
> 
> Coming off a bicep injury I’ve been off work since the end of Aug. Dr gave me the ok to start hunting. I bought a 60lbs elite ritual here on AT. Got it last week, sighted it in. Went out today for the first hunt of the year. I parked the truck, walked down the road, and cut up the gas line to head to where I wanted to hang my lone wolf lock on. I made it about 80 yards up the gas line and over the crest when I noticed a white flag blowing in the wind. As I got closer, (another 20yds) I realized that it wasn’t a flag, but a tail. At this point I’m standing in a wide open gas line, with green clover and just a little brush to my left where this deer is feeding in the clover (kind of an island of lite brush in the gas line). I dropped my stand and pulled my range finder out of my pack. As I did so, I heard a grunt. I slowly stood and now I saw 4 deer in the clover. I then noticed a rack through the brush. I dropped down and slowly snuck to the end of the brush island. When I got to the end I noticed this buck was in the open broadside and looking the opposite way. This had to be good to be true. I ranged him at 41 yards and picked up my bow to draw. As I did, a doe to my right blew. She must have come out on my opposite side as I was focused on the buck. Because of the wind, he couldn’t tell where or why she alerted. From the crouched position I came to full draw and anchored. The last movement of the cam rolling over and my arm/shoulder locking into position drew the bucks attention to me. Standing broadside in the open at 41yds he knew it was game over. I released and heard that thump of a cavity hit. I saw blood instantly from the rage trypan. The blood trail was easy to follow. He made it just over 100 yards at the crow flys. The drag was less than 100 yards downhill thanks to a gracious home owner who let me access the deer through their yard. So my season is over just as fast as it started. From the text to my wife I was starting in the woods to the next text I just shot a smoker, was 11 min. Fastest I ever got it done. I was in 2b, Washington county, and shot him at 1:35p


Great story and buck! any more pics of the deer?


----------



## pa.hunter

mathias said:


> made 2 scrapes right across the creek from me. He’s a mature buck, nice mass/width, short brows. I think he may be the buck i passed on there last november. Was with 7 does/fawns, milling about eating acorns and vegetation. He kept a close eye on the does, but no attempt to approach any....
> View attachment 6975157


good luck


----------



## CBB

3 of us had a pretty good day yesterday. 5 8pts seen, 1 was a shooter too far out of range. My 16yo son videoed one he passed at 12 yards maybe 85" buck, also saw about 7 scrubs and a bunch of does. Waiting for the rain to let up to head out now... have plenty of rain gear and a tree umbrella just dont want to lose a blood trail should an opportunity arise


----------



## Gusman74

bblue21 said:


> AjPUNISHER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done bblue and tca!
> 
> bblue...there's luck and then's theirs whatever you stepped in...congrats man!
> 
> 
> 
> My father says the same thing. And you’re right today was ALL luck.
> 
> My usual reply is.... is it really luck if it happens every year.
> I have been really blessed to have taken a archery buck every year for the last 24 years. I haven’t rifled hunted (except does) since I was 13.
Click to expand...

24 years in a row is definitely NOT luck, you got some skills! Congratulations!!


----------



## fap1800

Great morning with my son as we almost connected on his first buck from the ground, a little five point that was grunting up a storm on the trail of a doe. The buck had us pinned from about 30 yards. I look over to Luke and he’s shaking. The buck ran off a few short minutes later. We’ll give it another go this afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

Matt Musto said:


> Great story and buck! any more pics of the deer?











This one. 

Here is something really cool. My 2017 buck and this buck were taken on the same property 200 yards apart. (If I do this correctly) You can see the left beam of each buck looks almost identical.


----------



## bblue21

..... and I didn’t do it correctly


----------



## Aspade17

bblue21 said:


> View attachment 6975667
> 
> 
> This one.
> 
> Here is something really cool. My 2017 buck and this buck were taken on the same property 200 yards apart. (If I do this correctly) You can see the left beam of each buck looks almost identical.
> 
> View attachment 6975669
> 
> View attachment 6975671


Both of those are real nice bucks blue! I love the dark antlers. On our farm in 4A everything has pearl white antlers. I'm assuming that is in genetics. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

Aspade17 said:


> Both of those are real nice bucks blue! I love the dark antlers. On our farm in 4A everything has pearl white antlers. I'm assuming that is in genetics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Ya the chocolate rack is really cool. Sometimes in low lite it can be hard to judge. But def makes for a cool rack. This curl seems to be pretty consistent on this property. There is another 10 still on the hoof that is like this as well.


----------



## dougell

Not a deer but my pal Hal put in arrow through this monster yesterday in Elk county.


----------



## andymick32

Slow for anyone else in 2C? Bucks only moving at night here. Latest I’ve ever gone with no deer rutting activity seen while hunting


----------



## bblue21

Wow. That’s my dream. Archery bear. Tell him congrats


----------



## 13third

andymick32 said:


> Slow for anyone else in 2C? Bucks only moving at night here. Latest I’ve ever gone with no deer rutting activity seen while hunting


Was banging here in 2C Saturday and yesterday. Same farm today and all is quiet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

13third said:


> Was banging here in 2C Saturday and yesterday. Same farm today and all is quiet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I had 3 friends tag out Saturday. Hoping this cold front Thursday night will flip the switch.


----------



## skinner2

andymick32 said:


> Slow for anyone else in 2C? Bucks only moving at night here. Latest I’ve ever gone with no deer rutting activity seen while hunting


Heard some chasing under me this morning before daylight. Didn't see a single deer after it got light out this morning. Haven't seen any rutting activity around me yet and I am in 2c also.


----------



## 138104

A friend shot this in 5c at 10:00 today. 8 pt, 16" spread. Private land.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> A friend shot this in 5c at 10:00 today. 8 pt, 16" spread. Private land.


Nice


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats Blue and congrats to your buddy Doug.


----------



## tam9492

Slow morning for me. Hunted an awesome funnel with doe bedding on a hillside in front and a marsh behind. Had a non-legal buck come by grunting early on, then three does a few hours later.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hang in there...changes are a coming


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Hang in there...changes are a coming


Sunday hunting??


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lol.... Better chance of a 20° temperature trap with the rising barometer


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Made 2 scrapes right across the creek from me. He’s a mature buck, nice mass/width, short brows. I think he may be the buck I passed on there last November. Was with 7 does/fawns, milling about eating acorns and vegetation. He kept a close eye on the does, but no attempt to approach any....
> View attachment 6975157


good luck stranger:wink:


----------



## 13third

Ok fellas update on the buck I hit yesterday. As suspected I hit him low. Real low. I was almost certain that I did but was hoping I clipped the bottom of his heart and I didn’t. I shot around 6:25 and instantly knew I messed up. He kicked and darted about 10 yards and then started walking away. Tail was down and he just cautiously sauntered away. I guess I just aimed to darn low. All my fault for sure. He was 14 yards from the tree and I was probably 30 feet up. I keep my MBG site set at 25 yards and held right on the bottom of him and that’s pretty much where I hit. I waited til 12:30 to begin tracking and had a lot of red/tissue blood for probably 120 yards. Then I sorta got hopeful but had my doubts. I tracked him for 800 yards and never once did he lay down. Had a few buddies helping and we decided two of them would circle around and see if they could lay eyes on him. The blood became a drop about every 20 yards and then came to where we were finding a drop about every 50 yards. We’re pretty much just following the kicked up leaves. Ended up running him past one of the watchers and as suspected he was basically just sliced open about 2 inches above the bottom of his chest tight in the pocket. I totally blew it on a 4.5 yr old at 14 yards. The doe did what I needed and I choked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry to hear that 13, but hopefully he'll be fine and give you another chance...


----------



## Straw

I hit him yesterday and knew it was back so I backed out and found him 200 yards from the shot. 2f Allegheny national forest


----------



## Straw

Cool pic from the game cam right after the shot


----------



## 138104

Straw said:


> Cool pic from the game cam right after the shot


Awesome!


----------



## Mathias

full moon64 said:


> good luck stranger:wink:


Thanks, maybe in the morning.....


----------



## Spency

Awesome buck and pic Straw! Congrats!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the recovery Straw!


----------



## Straw

The hole in the pic was the exit .got a little lung,liver and gut on a quartering to shot


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s a great camera shot and an awesome buck...better string them together for some contest entries...

Congrats on a great buck and for having the patience to do it right. It’s clear from that position that should you have bumped him, he would have likely been gone.


----------



## nicko

Great pic Straw. Congratulations to everybody connecting. Perry, looks like someone painted a red stripe in front of that buck.

Today was a much better day than Monday. Saw four bucks and six doe all in the same 7 acre field throughout the day from 8:30 AM until dark. Passed on the one legal buck (a basket 8) and passed the late afternoon doe with her yearling. I plan to keep sitting that field as long as I am seeing deer. I am not seeing them at any of my spots in the timber so there’s no sense in sitting where they are not .... at least for now. Just need one big doe to make things interesting but I have seen no rut type behavior and the does are not being harassed even a little. They are just feeding leisurely. 

I would highly recommend the Treestand umbrella. It rained on and off here all day through 3 PM and while it does not keep you bone dry, It keeps you from getting drenched.

View of my hotel bathroom as I dry everything out. Glad I brought two packs as they take forever to dry out.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Great pic Straw. Congratulations to everybody connecting. Perry, looks like someone painted a red stripe in front of that buck.
> 
> Today was a much better day than Monday. Saw four bucks and six doe all in the same 7 acre field throughout the day from 8:30 AM until dark. Passed on the one legal buck (a basket 8) and passed the late afternoon doe with her yearling. I plan to keep sitting that field as long as I am seeing deer. I am not seeing them at any of my spots in the timber so there’s no sense in sitting where they are not .... at least for now. Just need one big doe to make things interesting but I have seen no rut type behavior and the does are not being harassed even a little. They are just feeding leisurely.
> 
> I would highly recommend the Treestand umbrella. It rained on and off here all day through 3 PM and while it does not keep you bone dry, It keeps you from getting drenched.
> 
> View of my hotel bathroom as I dry everything out. Glad I brought two packs as they take forever to dry out.


Might want to get a tp refill...lol!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Might want to get a tp refill...lol!


Ha ha!!! Extra gun is loaded and full of bullets on top of the toilet.


----------



## ezshot81

Anybody know the hunter that you can see from the on ramp to 476 at mid county? I feel like I could hand him a tasty cake on the way by.


----------



## nicko

ezshot81 said:


> Anybody know the hunter that you can see from the on ramp to 476 at mid county? I feel like I could hand him a tasty cake on the way by.


If I was that hunter, my request would be butterscotch krimpets.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ezshot81 said:


> anybody know the hunter that you can see from the on ramp to 476 at mid county? I feel like i could hand him a tasty cake on the way by.


lol...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice pics and stud of a buck Straw. Shot yesterday and went back in for him today?...how much sleep did you get last night.


At the rate bucks are being dropped it's starting to feel like more guys in this thread have connected then not. I know it's not the case...but it feels that way:wink: Can't imagine what late this week and next will bring with those temps...


----------



## nicko

With the lack of any visible rut like activity, I’m wondering if I should’ve taken next week off instead. But one hot doe could change all of that in a day or two.


----------



## 138104

I took Friday off as it looks like my Saturday will be soccer and field hockey. I hope to put down one of the bucks I've been seeing.

Anyone have a daughter that plays field hockey for Springfield? We (Greenwood) play them in the state quarterfinals Saturday.


----------



## andymick32

Great buck straw and sorry to hear about your luck 13third

There was a 15” 8 pt standing in my neighbors yard with a spike at 2:30 in the afternoon with their noses to the ground. Went out to stand for evening hunt, saw a basket 8 acting goofy sniffing around, saw 3-4 yearling bucks and some does. First rutting activity Ive seen. Nothing close except for a Jeep Wrangler. Someone from neighbors field decided to drive around the permitter of land 20 minutes before dark for no apparent reason.


----------



## bblue21

Straw said:


> Cool pic from the game cam right after the shot


So cool. What an amazing pic to have.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Talked to my pops a bit ago and what he said kinda shocked me. He said bows don't like the cold weather (forecasting 17 degrees for saturday morning)...i'm going to turkey hunt instead. I said you can turkey hunt but i'm taking my bow! 
I said this is deer hunting weather and he said ya, during rifle season!

You know how many times i've had a buck in my lap during the fall turkey season overlap when i had a shotgun in my hands? Well, i don't know how many times either but the last time it happened i had dandy 10pt standing broadside inside of 20yds.

Good luck to those out this week...giving tomorrow morning a go.


----------



## PAbigbear

Straw said:


> I hit him yesterday and knew it was back so I backed out and found him 200 yards from the shot. 2f Allegheny national forest


Nice buck and cool pics


----------



## Matt Musto

bblue21 said:


> View attachment 6975667
> 
> 
> This one.
> 
> Here is something really cool. My 2017 buck and this buck were taken on the same property 200 yards apart. (If I do this correctly) You can see the left beam of each buck looks almost identical.
> 
> View attachment 6975669
> 
> View attachment 6975671


Awesome. That is really cool, definitely same genetics. Brow tines curl in on the tips on both bucks as well. Was the G-3 on the left antler busted off or was he a 7 pointer? Great deer again, congrats!


----------



## irishiup

Straw said:


> Cool pic from the game cam right after the shot


Dude... That's really cool! How high in the tree were you?


----------



## Straw

Thanks guys. I was only about 12ft up because I had good back cover there. Joe he was shot at 955 am in 2f on the Allegheny national forest on the 4th


----------



## skezskoz

Starting to heat up in 5D, passed this guy on my way to work this morning. Watched him tail her across the road and then over a small creek. Wasn't stopping for anything. Congrats to everyone who's already scored, some real nice bucks hitting the ground. Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## M.Magis

13third said:


> Ok fellas update on the buck I hit yesterday. As suspected I hit him low. Real low. I was almost certain that I did but was hoping I clipped the bottom of his heart and I didn’t. I shot around 6:25 and instantly knew I messed up. He kicked and darted about 10 yards and then started walking away. Tail was down and he just cautiously sauntered away. I guess I just aimed to darn low. All my fault for sure. He was 14 yards from the tree and I was probably 30 feet up. I keep my MBG site set at 25 yards and held right on the bottom of him and that’s pretty much where I hit. I waited til 12:30 to begin tracking and had a lot of red/tissue blood for probably 120 yards. Then I sorta got hopeful but had my doubts. I tracked him for 800 yards and never once did he lay down. Had a few buddies helping and we decided two of them would circle around and see if they could lay eyes on him. The blood became a drop about every 20 yards and then came to where we were finding a drop about every 50 yards. We’re pretty much just following the kicked up leaves. Ended up running him past one of the watchers and as suspected he was basically just sliced open about 2 inches above the bottom of his chest tight in the pocket. I totally blew it on a 4.5 yr old at 14 yards. The doe did what I needed and I choked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've done this twice. Both times it ended in dead deer. But it's not an easy track job. The buck died within a few hours, I was lucky that I had broken the offside leg and it didn't travel far. Blood trail was pitiful.
Second was a doe. Shot in the evening and trailed the next morning. She was far from dead and I kept jumping her over and over. It was very rough terrain, but she'd jump and run a couple hundred yards and lie back down. This went on for a mile or so, eventually I was able to get close enough for another shot. But the point being if the thoracic cavity is punctured, it USUALLY results in death. But it may take some dumb luck to find it, they just don't bleed much.


----------



## dougell

Very nice bucks fellas.Awesome picture straw


----------



## Billy H

Man you guys are killin me. It sucks being sidelined. 

Congrats to the guys getting it done and good luck to those yet to punch a tag.


----------



## ezshot81

nicko said:


> If I was that hunter, my request would be butterscotch krimpets.


Send me your coordinates and I'll have some air dropped I'll request a hot doe be dropped as well. Good luck up there in Gods country.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

31 degrees this am...saw 1 doe but no would be suitors this morning.

Don't believe there's a hot doe round my public spot but the natives are getting restless...monday afternoon thru tuesday afternoon, when i wasn't out of course, 7 buck showed up during both ends of shooting light on cams. 2 are decent 8pts, not what i would call 'big' racks but nice. I'd likely take either of them if given the chance.

Heading back in for the pm soon to see if i can catch one:wink:


----------



## optimal_max

Not much happening in 3B yet, although I have lots of bucks on camera in daylight, no signs of chasing going on.


----------



## KylePA

optimal_max said:


> Not much happening in 3B yet, although I have lots of bucks on camera in daylight, no signs of chasing going on.


Where about a in 3b? I am headed to southern Bradford county tonight or tomorrow morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Had an action filled morning in the woods this morning...another hunt for the memory bank. Didn’t measure him, may not crack 100” but that’s fine. He was a solid 3yr old in these hills.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats LTG, which WMU did you take him? What time?


----------



## full moon64

Congrats on bucks,,Today was the day,,I drive truck,,from NJ back too Western PA,,Chasing all day......'150 plus close too home standing in soybean field:mg:


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats LTG, which WMU did you take him? What time?


5B, 7:05...sorry I forgot.


----------



## nicko

Saw my first bears in the woods a week ago. Had this one today pass 25 yards from my stand.

https://youtu.be/LgL6_adw-vw


----------



## nicko

Brief Action this morning was over after The bear came through at 9:30 AM and then it was completely dead until 4 PM when I looked at my watch, saw it was 4:05 PM, and said to “OK last hour of the day”. Not even 30 seconds later, I heard leaves crunching and sticks breaking and a spike walked out of the Woodline to my left and stood there.… I started to lose track of how many deer I really saw in the last hour because there were bodies popping out everywhere, coming into sight and out of sight....At one point a doe came out of the bottom far corner of the field and was walking with her tail straight out which is a pretty good sign … Behind her in single file were three spikes all with their ears pinned back, hair puffed up, And walking all stiff legged… They all looked like they wanted to kick each other’s asses… Then I caught a flash of a doe being chased in circles and a buck chasing her and I saw antlers and then they disappeared into the woods next to me but too far for me to see anything… kept hearing a faint grunt, doe might be close and buck pinning her down.... if that is what is going on and he keeps her pinned down there overnight, it could be very interesting tomorrow morning with the smell of estrus in the air…Too many bodies coming and going to get a good clear sense of how many deer there actually were but I think in the last hour, I saw 8 to 10 deer with only two of them being doe....Eventually they all cleared the field and I got down to look for a tree to move my stand and sticks to for a more close and clear shot opportunity but then three more deer reentered the field at the top corner .....I snuck out through the woods to avoid walking the field edge....Will be right back in there tomorrow but the weather will be chitty in the morning.

Probably the best two days in a row of hunting I’ve had up here since we’ve been on this lease.... about 14 to 15 deer today all on the same field and 10 deer yesterday. Fingers crossed it pops wide open tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## jlh42581

Bow is in the truck, see how far into the day i get before the weather gets me. Hopefully most of it in some shape or form, even if I go to the ground in the afternoon.


----------



## nicko

Congrats LTG!!!


----------



## nicko

ezshot81 said:


> Send me your coordinates and I'll have some air dropped I'll request a hot doe be dropped as well. Good luck up there in Gods country.


That works for me.


----------



## full moon64

Good too hear Nicko,,hope u get it done


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats LTG! 

Just getting ready to leave the wood this evening as i couldn't see a glowing pin anymore, when i heard that oh so familiar sound of a deer walking. One of the bucks i had on cam yesterday afternoon around 4:40....came sauntering in at 5:19pm and worked a scrape out in front of me at 40yds. Took several pics as there wasn't much else i could do...and then watched him walk past me at 22yds. Aw, shucks...you win some...you lose most. 

Trying the am atleast...see how chitty this weather gonna be.

This was him...images below are much brighter then they actually were...


----------



## Nukeshtr

On doe patrol today with zero luck. 

But did arrow my first archery bear around 445 this afternoon. Great blood as he ran right past my stand. He went into some mountain laurel and decided to wait till morning to recover. Had sort of expected the death moan any second after I lost sight of him , broadside shot tucked tight into the shoulder pocket. My only concern is expected rain in 3A around 7, but I expect to have a short tracking job. I’ll post picks... if everyone is ok w archery bears on this thread .


----------



## 138104

Nukeshtr said:


> On doe patrol today with zero luck.
> 
> But did arrow my first archery bear around 445 this afternoon. Great blood as he ran right past my stand. He went into some mountain laurel and decided to wait till morning to recover. Had sort of expected the death moan any second after I lost sight of him , broadside shot tucked tight into the shoulder pocket. My only concern is expected rain in 3A around 7, but I expect to have a short tracking job. I’ll post picks... if everyone is ok w archery bears on this thread .


Heck yeah! Would love to see some pictures. Good luck with the recovery!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nukeshtr said:


> On doe patrol today with zero luck.
> 
> But did arrow my first archery bear around 445 this afternoon. Great blood as he ran right past my stand. He went into some mountain laurel and decided to wait till morning to recover. Had sort of expected the death moan any second after I lost sight of him , broadside shot tucked tight into the shoulder pocket. My only concern is expected rain in 3A around 7, but I expect to have a short tracking job. I’ll post picks... if everyone is ok w archery bears on this thread .



I know 3A is pretty big, but we have a small crew in Gold if you need some help.

Joe


----------



## Nukeshtr

12-Ringer said:


> I know 3A is pretty big, but we have a small crew in Gold if you need some help.
> 
> Joe


Thanks joe, I’m in Knoxville , but honestly don’t expect this one to have gone far. He was pumping blood out hard under my tree. I’ll be amazed if it’s more than a 2 min track . I’ll post pics first thing. Thanks again, and good luck in gold. Gotta love potter!


----------



## andymick32

So my morning started off missing a booner sized yote 20 yds behind me right at first light. He was trailing a fawn. Saw at least 3 small bucks by 7:30 all sniffing around with some doe mixed in. Went 3 hours without seeing a deer. Around 10:30 I hear a deer grunt about 200 yards above me and I see a body take off with another out of sight. Ten minutes later I hear chasing to my left and see 2 bodies go out of sight. 10 minutes later I notice a doe in creek about 85 yards to my 8:00. When I glass her I see a good buck behind her. They zig zagged across hill for a good 30-40 minutes until the doe trotted up the hill, I thought great, he's gone. To my surprise I no longer see him. I put my head around tree and he's off to my 5:00 grazing. Next thing I know, he jumps up a bedded doe I didn't know was there and runs her right over to me. I shot him at 7-8 yards at 11:40 AM. I shot straight down on him and arrow hit opposite shoulder. I knew I caught at least one lung, so I gave him an hour and half. In that time, the yote I missed and or others already got to him. He ended up going around 200 yards.

9 pt, 17.5" outside spread.
2C


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice buck Andy!

And yes ABSOLUTELY post the bear pics here!!


----------



## PAbigbear

Nukeshtr said:


> On doe patrol today with zero luck.
> 
> But did arrow my first archery bear around 445 this afternoon. Great blood as he ran right past my stand. He went into some mountain laurel and decided to wait till morning to recover. Had sort of expected the death moan any second after I lost sight of him , broadside shot tucked tight into the shoulder pocket. My only concern is expected rain in 3A around 7, but I expect to have a short tracking job. I’ll post picks... if everyone is ok w archery bears on this thread .


Good luck. Hope your track job is short.


----------



## Ryanp019

nicko said:


> I have two that I bought a couple seasons back. They have held up well and they were not part of the recall. I know some people swear off buying anything from Dick’s but with the size of the platform, adjustable platform and adjustable seat, and the price, they are hard to beat.


Agree they are great stands for the money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

All set...it about 38 now, forecasted to drop 10 degrees by 4PM...in my merino top, fanatic lite bibs and just slipped into the new Arctic Shield body suit...not so much because of the temps, but because it is marketed as waterproof. There has been a light/misty rain since I left for the long hike back here...set up the treestand umbrella to help. Wind isn’t perfect at the moment but should be for most of the day...figured get in now and settle in for the ride. Hope it’s a good one....in Camp in Potter 3A.

Good luck to everyone else out at this magical tome of year.


----------



## CBB

Yesterday was great 3 hunters set 17 bucks seen. The shooters never gave us an opportunity. All of us are set and ready again. Good luck and congrats to those who have filled tags


----------



## smokin x's

action is heating up in 5A. Rattled a decent 7 point in to 37 yards yesterday at 11 am. The rest of the afternoon and evening was pretty uneventful until I headed back to the truck. Had a knockdown- drag out fight going on in the field followed by 4-5 bucks running a doe in the field. 

Pulled up this morning and it sounded like a war zone. Grunts, growls, snort wheeze, fighting, chasing, and trees being shredded. I slipped in and got set up. Had 3 bucks grunting and rubbing within 50 yds before daylight. Its been quiet since then. Good luck to anybody out today!









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Slow so far for me...one grey fox at 6:40....Cousin had a battle in front of him just before light but never got a look at the contestants...he’s seen a couple of doe, my brother had a 1-horn spike camped out at 10 yards, nothing for Pop so far. Rain has let up, can feel temps dropping. Hoping good things are to come.


----------



## smokin x's

almost got to shoot something. I had this triple beard stud at 12 yards but I was a little late on the draw and he caught me. Would have been my first fall bird, and my first with a bow








Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Heck of a Tom!


----------



## Nukeshtr

Short track for first bear as I’d hoped. He wasn’t 10 yards from where he entered the laurel. Obviously not huge, but never expected to get a bear w a bow either. And these things drag like a ton of cement blocks! Crazy!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Nuke...one heck of a year for you!!


----------



## BoHunter0210

Nukeshtr said:


> Short track for first bear as I’d hoped. He wasn’t 10 yards from where he entered the laurel. Obviously not huge, but never expected to get a bear w a bow either. And these things drag like a ton of cement blocks! Crazy!


Looks big enough to me. A bear is a bear is a bear...true PA trophy! Congrats!

Yes they are hard to drag. Like dragging a heavy ball of jelly.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Good to be lucky


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Nuke! An archery bear in PA is the one thing on my bucket list.

Good to see some bucks hitting the ground as well. Congrats to all that have gotten one. I won't be able to be out until Sat morning, and then only for a bit as my SIL obviously didn't get the memo about what time of year it is and is visiting from Colorado. Gotta keep the Colorado elk connection working:wink:


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats nuke! How'd you do in Missouri?


----------



## Nukeshtr

PAbigbear said:


> Congrats nuke! How'd you do in Missouri?


Tag soup. That state is kickin my back side


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well done on the bear!!! Congrats.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any idea what it generally costs to get a bear processed?


----------



## mlak27

12-Ringer said:


> Any idea .what it generally costs to get a bear processed?


My guy charges same as a deer, but then I never had him do anything larger than 250 lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

You guys putting arrows in bears are awesome! I'm going toward the end of the month with the boom stick.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Any idea what it generally costs to get a bear processed?


About two roasts and half a case of beer if I ever get one and have to get it done quickly. I'd have to pay a buddy for helping. Free if I have time:darkbeer:


----------



## dougell

My same buddy who killed the bear shot a slammer in Elk county yes






terday,What a week.


----------



## Straw

Doug look at Paul's trading post Facebook page to see the giant that was killed up that way this week.


----------



## dougell

I'll have to check it out.I think my boy Hal may have accomplished a P&Y bear and a P&Y deer within a few days of each.Not an easy feat to accomplish is Pa.


----------



## dougell

That first one is a Dandy.The days of little scrubby Y bucks and spikes are long gone.


----------



## Straw

I heard that it was pushing 180"


----------



## dougell

That seems a little salty but it's a giant nonetheless.


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats on the bear Nuke!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*-*Great buck Andy...congrats!

*-*Nice job on the bear Nuke! Helluva season you've had so far!



dougell said:


> My same buddy who killed the bear shot a slammer in Elk county yesterday,What a week.


*-*He should play the lottery next!

When ever i see a doe it seems the fat half rack isn't far behind. They can't be in heat but it sure ain't slowing him down none. Watched him dogging a doe from 6:37 to 7:52 this morning...if she was 'close' he surely wouldn't have been alone.
Drizzle turned to a steady rain at 10am...got a bit heavier round 12:30 and i gave up for the day at 1:30pm.

I guess it depends where your hunting but do any of you guys still get in a treestand well before daylight?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> That first one is a Dandy.The days of little scrubby Y bucks and spikes are long gone.


Set eyes on about 10 buck so far. Not trying to argue but i've seen 3 spikes, a 3pt halfrack, two 4's and that scrub 6, i posted the cam pic of, is actually a really scrubby 8pt.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> Set eyes on about 10 buck so far. Not trying to argue but i've seen 3 spikes, a 3pt halfrack, two 4's and that scrub 6, i posted the cam pic of, is actually a really scrubby 8pt.


Those are just young bucks though.Years ago,you weren't gonna do much better than a scrubby 6 point around here.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> Those are just young bucks though.Years ago,you weren't gonna do much better than a scrubby 6 point around here.


How far back are you talkin Doug? I started hunting in the early 90's and took a few decent buck before AR's...they weren't all scrubs and i wasn't picky either. My dad took a few really nice buck from the 70's onward and has never been picky about antlers. He didn't archery hunt back then and would shoot the first legal buck to show up in rifle season, with that in mind, some of them are pretty impressive...rivaling what guys hold out for now a days.

At the property i no longer hunt i saw bucks with nice racks fairly often...maybe the problem where i hunt now is too many 1.5yr old bucks are being shot in rifle season that don't make the point rule. Makes it harder to take a decent 2yr old or older buck when there are even less of them around then should be, but that's a whole other can of worms.


----------



## nicko

Andy, great buck, congratulations!!! Nuke, way to get it done on the bear.

Just completed three days in a row of the best rut hunting I’ve ever had. Five doe, five buck, three of the buck shooters and one of them an absolute tank. I first saw him trailing a doe in the field coming from the location where I had just moved from earlier in the morning. The doe walked all the way across the field and into the timber about 80 to 100 yards from my stand and the buck followed her. He stopped on the edge of the timber, I decided to throw a grunt at him which he heard but could not locate. So I threw another grunt and he bolted like he got stuck with a red hot poker ... right back where he came from into the field corner where I had been set up earlier this morning.

I don’t even want to know where they came into the field from or where they left from in relation to my morning stand location because I might cry if I knew. He looked like a horse next to the doe.


----------



## rogersb

I have a new furnace being put in tomorrow around 8 am so I can hunt my place first light. If any one of the 8 or 9 points on camera come past I'm not passing any of them. Good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## 138104

Looking forward to getting out tomorrow. It will be a little breezy, but the bucks will be out refreshing their scrapes after the rain today.


----------



## skinner2

Plan out being in a treestand the next 2 mornings. Hoping to put a tag on something.


----------



## nicko

11/8.... arguably considered THE day. 

Even if I don’t pull the bow back, this has been a great trip.


----------



## 12-Ringer

4 hunters here at camp, saw 2 real nice buck, a bunch of young buck and over 2-dozen doe, yearlings and fawns.

I pulled 12-hours in the stand and saw the two best buck, but neither cooperated. Could have filled several doe tags if I wanted...

My cousin did get his first mountain archery buck...he’s a stone cold killer, but never took an archery buck up here. Basket 5-point.

Will be facing clear skies with a highly desirable NW wind as well as close to a 20 degree drop in temps overnight...hopefully that gets a few of the big boys moving

Joe


----------



## Tuna11

nicko said:


> 11/8.... arguably considered THE day.
> 
> Even if I don’t pull the bow back, this has been a great trip.


In Ohio for the weekend, but no argument here. Legendary #8


----------



## 138104

Woke up to a dusting of snow on the ground. Winds are a little stronger than I was expecting, but time to get it done today!


----------



## Nukeshtr

1/2-1” of snow on the ground, looks cold enough that it might actually stay for a day or two here in 3A. Good luck out there!!! This is the time we wait all year for


----------



## PALongbow

I am in North East PA - Columbia County and seeing nothing but doe with yearlings and small bucks roaming. Nothing even remotely close to a full blown rut with chasing. Not sure what is causing this but it happened this way last year as well. If I was a betting man I would say the rut will be late this year in this part of the state.


----------



## Gene94

Got out here to Illinois Monday morning, and got this buck yesterday afternoon! Hunting private ground owned by my wife's family. Only one of her cousins bow hunts a little so I pretty much had the run of everything  first year I came out here to hunt so I had to scout as I went. Caught this one cruising downwind of a creek bottom /drainage ditch on the downwind side of a 40 acre cornfield. He played right into my hand, no calling or decoys.









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Gene!


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Gene! Geez some of you guys make me feel/look old. Did you get married on your 18th birthday......last year? :teeth:


----------



## Gene94

vonfoust said:


> Congrats Gene! Geez some of you guys make me feel/look old. Did you get married on your 18th birthday......last year? :teeth:


Thanks! I'm 25, been married for 5 years. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

Congrats Gene, great buck!


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats Gene!


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> How far back are you talkin Doug? I started hunting in the early 90's and took a few decent buck before AR's...they weren't all scrubs and i wasn't picky either. My dad took a few really nice buck from the 70's onward and has never been picky about antlers. He didn't archery hunt back then and would shoot the first legal buck to show up in rifle season, with that in mind, some of them are pretty impressive...rivaling what guys hold out for now a days.
> 
> At the property i no longer hunt i saw bucks with nice racks fairly often...maybe the problem where i hunt now is too many 1.5yr old bucks are being shot in rifle season that don't make the point rule. Makes it harder to take a decent 2yr old or older buck when there are even less of them around then should be, but that's a whole other can of worms.


I'm going back 20-30 years and there's really no comparison is this part of the state.


----------



## Straw

I agree Doug I can remember when a 16 inch wide 8 point was the talk of the town


----------



## LXhuntinPA

My brother and I had some luck out in Illinois. We hunted Oct. 30th until November 4th when I tagged out. My brother shot his goofy 8 on Nov.1st at 4:30. I shot mine on Nov.4th at 4:00. He came in chasing a doe and bedded down at 32yards for 30min before finally getting up to face a small 7pt. Saw 40+ buck most being 1.5-2.5. My brother also shot an 8pt here in Pa on the second day of the season.


----------



## dougell

dougell said:


> I'm going back 20-30 years and there's really no comparison is this part of the state.


My brother shot an 18" 8 point in 1987.People were stopping over all day and night to see it and convinced him that he had to get it scored.He took it to a PGC scoring session later that year and it scored 115 lol.


----------



## dougell

Here's that buck straw.It was by far the biggest buck brought into the taxidermist that year.With a little time to hunt,you can kill a buck bigger than that every year now.


----------



## optimal_max

Am I the only one not seeing signs of rut activity? Hunting in 3B, have seen 10-15 different bucks on camera over the past 3 weeks, even in daylight, but no signs of chasing. Saw 6 doe this morning, 4 in a group and 2 singles, but nothing chasing them.


----------



## Gusman74

optimal_max said:


> Am I the only one not seeing signs of rut activity? Hunting in 3B, have seen 10-15 different bucks on camera over the past 3 weeks, even in daylight, but no signs of chasing. Saw 6 doe this morning, 4 in a group and 2 singles, but nothing chasing them.


I’m hunting 4B , I’ve hunted everyday this week and have yet to see ANY bucks let alone bucks chasing! Last Friday evening I saw 10 does but not a single buck! Seeing fresh rubs and scrapes! I’m at a loss!!


----------



## 138104

Gusman74 said:


> I’m hunting 4B , I’ve hunted everyday this week and have yet to see ANY bucks let alone bucks chasing! Last Friday evening I saw 10 does but not a single buck! Seeing fresh rubs and scrapes! I’m at a loss!!


Where at in 4B? I'm in Liverpool and saw a bunch of chasing and decent bucks Saturday. Today, nothing.


----------



## Gusman74

Perry24 said:


> Gusman74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m hunting 4B , I’ve hunted everyday this week and have yet to see ANY bucks let alone bucks chasing! Last Friday evening I saw 10 does but not a single buck! Seeing fresh rubs and scrapes! I’m at a loss!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where at in 4B? I'm in Liverpool and saw a bunch of chasing and decent bucks Saturday. Today, nothing.
Click to expand...

Close Ft. Loudon and Burnt Cabins


----------



## hrtlnd164

Well my favorite deep woods saddle pays off one more time. This spot is a bugger to get to so I don’t usually hit it until the last couple weeks. Made the climb this morning, carried all my gear in and got dressed to climb into my stand around 5:50 this morning. To my dismay, my stand was solid ice and I could not even stand on it to get my feet strapped in. Cleaned out a spot at the base of a triple oak and figured it would have to do. The spot is on a corner of a huge laurel patch which borders a 7/8 year old cut and has a nice low saddle in the ridge. As usual this buck came over the ridge at the saddle and was heading down the edge of the laurel patch at 6:50. This was the 5th buck I have taken over the last 10 years from the same spot. He made it about 150 yards into the laurel just to make it a bit more miserable of a drag. Taken in 2H, maybe 110-115” give or take.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> Here's that buck straw.It was by far the biggest buck brought into the taxidermist that year.*With a little time to hunt,you can kill a buck bigger than that every year now.*
> View attachment 6978453


I'd agree with that as a generalized statewide statement, your chances are better then ever for taking a buck bigger then the pic you posted...but that's NOT true everywhere. I'm now lucky to see 2 or 3 buck with headgear that size or larger and i avg 10-16 buck seen a year between archery, rifle and the second season.

Barely seen a buck in the rifle season the last 5 years and most of those i did see weren't even legal...and if/when i saw one it usually had points so small you couldn't say for sure one way or the other even with time to look it over with scope magnification. As far as time afield, i put in well over a 100hrs last year between archery, rifle and the second season. 

I know many are seeing better buck then i am but some aren't even seeing any...



optimal_max said:


> Am I the only one not seeing signs of rut activity? Hunting in 3B, have seen 10-15 different bucks on camera over the past 3 weeks, even in daylight, but no signs of chasing. Saw 6 doe this morning, 4 in a group and 2 singles, but nothing chasing them.


Aside from a decent buck i saw really dogging a doe on October 26th...with a young buck bringing up the rear, i haven't seen anything older then 1.5 chasing a doe yet where i hunt in 4E. The 2 other older bucks i've seen in person were still scraping and checking trails but apparently hadn't found anything yet. 

~
Crawled in the stand at 5:15 this morning. 6:15am...as it was cracking light, one of the little guys strolled through with his nose to the ground, think it was the halfrack 3pt again. 9:06am...i saw my 11th buck of the season, he sported 7 to 8" spikes. No doe in sight this morn.

~
Cold ***** out there this morning...Congrats hrtlnd164! :wink:


----------



## dougell

What county are you primarily hunting?I hunt a huge area from I80 in northern Clearfield county through Elk county and up into Cameron county as well as Wyoming county.There's not a single area without some big bucks there.You may not see them during daylight hours,but they're there.The taxidermist I use went from mounting around 120 bucks per year the year before AR to consistently doing well over 400 for the past 10 years.A buddy of mine works for him and has a skull cleaning business on the side.He does about 500 skulls per year.I see a night and day difference.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Here's that buck straw.It was by far the biggest buck brought into the taxidermist that year.With a little time to hunt,you can kill a buck bigger than that every year now.
> View attachment 6978453


No way that was 1987! As fashionable as this picture is, I'm not seeing a big enough mullet that I KNOW was common in western PA at the time. How do I know? I had one, and everything I did then and still do today, is fashionable.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats hrtlnd, great buck, and I’m no expert but I think the score estimate is low. Regardless...job well done. I can relate to consistent spots that pan out when hunting sparingly.


----------



## dougell

My father wouldn't have tolerated a mullet LOL.


----------



## noclueo2

hrtlnd164 said:


> View attachment 6978517
> 
> 
> Well my favorite deep woods saddle pays off one more time. This spot is a bugger to get to so I don’t usually hit it until the last couple weeks. Made the climb this morning, carried all my gear in and got dressed to climb into my stand around 5:50 this morning. To my dismay, my stand was solid ice and I could not even stand on it to get my feet strapped in. Cleaned out a spot at the base of a triple oak and figured it would have to do. The spot is on a corner of a huge laurel patch which borders a 7/8 year old cut and has a nice low saddle in the ridge. As usual this buck came over the ridge at the saddle and was heading down the edge of the laurel patch at 6:50. This was the 5th buck I have taken over the last 10 years from the same spot. He made it about 150 yards into the laurel just to make it a bit more miserable of a drag. Taken in 2H, maybe 110-115” give or take.


Beautiful buck man! Congrats

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## davepfb

Does anyone hunt luzerne county? I moved out to Allentown last year and have been hunting the Pinchot state forest quite a bit and have put on alot of miles and have not seen that much sign. I am thinking about hunting State Gamelands 91 tomorrow but not sure about walking in blind to an area before first light. Any help with SGL 91, 127, or Pinchot is appreciated.


----------



## Nukeshtr

dougell said:


> My father wouldn't have tolerated a mullet LOL.



Maybe he had that achey breakey heart...  -


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> My father wouldn't have tolerated a mullet LOL.


Thought mine was going to have a heart attack when I walked in with an earring!

Nice bucks guys.


----------



## Tonytuna83

Nov 1 in 2b 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Tonytuna83 said:


> Nov 1 in 2b
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome buck....do you have an approximate time for the stat board?


----------



## Tonytuna83

12-Ringer said:


> Awesome buck....do you have an approximate time for the stat board?


7:58 am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Congrats hrtlnd, great buck, and I’m no expert but I think the score estimate is low. Regardless...job well done. I can relate to consistent spots that pan out when hunting sparingly.


I agree on all points^^


----------



## 12-Ringer

Tonytuna83 said:


> 7:58 am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Thought mine was going to have a heart attack when I walked in with an earring!
> 
> Nice bucks guys.


That would have landed me an instant five pack to the face.


----------



## skinner2

Saw 3 different bucks this morning and a handful of does. All 3 were out cruising, haven't seen any chasing yet. I thought I was going to get to fill my buck tag this morning on a nice one. Unfortunately couldn't close the deal.


----------



## loujo61

hrtlnd164 said:


> View attachment 6978517
> 
> 
> Well my favorite deep woods saddle pays off one more time. This spot is a bugger to get to so I don’t usually hit it until the last couple weeks. Made the climb this morning, carried all my gear in and got dressed to climb into my stand around 5:50 this morning. To my dismay, my stand was solid ice and I could not even stand on it to get my feet strapped in. Cleaned out a spot at the base of a triple oak and figured it would have to do. The spot is on a corner of a huge laurel patch which borders a 7/8 year old cut and has a nice low saddle in the ridge. As usual this buck came over the ridge at the saddle and was heading down the edge of the laurel patch at 6:50. This was the 5th buck I have taken over the last 10 years from the same spot. He made it about 150 yards into the laurel just to make it a bit more miserable of a drag. Taken in 2H, maybe 110-115” give or take.


Nice one! Congrats


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Tuna!


----------



## full moon64

hrtlnd, congrats,I have spot like that....far deep into mountain,,,Friday is my day there..to bad cant get another guy too go with me..sign gets so much better 2 miles in


----------



## treestandnappin

Today, 2D, 4:00pm. 10 yd shot, ran 25. Wish he ran further. Was headed up the hill towards my truck! Haha. My 1st archery buck. 1st buck in 20 yrs &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## full moon64

treestandnappin said:


> View attachment 6978813
> 
> 
> Today, 2D, 4:00pm. 10 yd shot, ran 25. Wish he ran further. Was headed up the hill towards my truck! Haha. My 1st archery buck. 1st buck in 20 yrs ����


congrats


----------



## Tonytuna83

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats Tuna!


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrtlnd164

full moon64 said:


> hrtlnd, congrats,I have spot like that....far deep into mountain,,,Friday is my day there..to bad cant get another guy too go with me..sign gets so much better 2 miles in


Not even sure it is the distance in over terrain features and how they blend together. I have hunted this area in the past earlier in the season and just don’t see the big deer there until they start traveling. Gets tougher every year getting them out, almost 4 hours today of drag time. Gas exploration has brought some roads in close to the area from other directions so I doubt it will be long before someone learns the area and drives to within a few hundred yards instead of my long climb/hike in. Definitely gives a feeling of accomplishment when it comes a bit harder! Good luck to all still out there and congrats to those who have sealed the deal. My son and I leave for Illinois next Wednesday, glad to be done here in Pa.


----------



## full moon64

hrtlnd164 said:


> Not even sure it is the distance in over terrain features and how they blend together. I have hunted this area in the past earlier in the season and just don’t see the big deer there until they start traveling. Gets tougher every year getting them out, almost 4 hours today of drag time. Gas exploration has brought some roads in close to the area from other directions so I doubt it will be long before someone learns the area and drives to within a few hundred yards instead of my long climb/hike in. Definitely gives a feeling of accomplishment when it comes a bit harder! Good luck to all still out there and congrats to those who have sealed the deal. My son and I leave for Illinois next Wednesday, glad to be done here in Pa.


good luck on your trip,,I know it takes a lot effort..but its a different world deep in mountain..I need a partner,too help each other out..


----------



## Osh616

11/06
7:35 am
2E


----------



## AjPUNISHER

treestandnappin said:


> View attachment 6978813
> 
> 
> Today, 2D, 4:00pm. 10 yd shot, ran 25. Wish he ran further. Was headed up the hill towards my truck! Haha. My 1st archery buck. 1st buck in 20 yrs ����


Good job! You weren't by chance nappin a lot in your stand during the previous 20yrs were you:wink:


Congrats Osh616...not a bad way to make your first post.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> What county are you primarily hunting?I hunt a huge area from I80 in northern Clearfield county through Elk county and up into Cameron county as well as Wyoming county.There's not a single area without some big bucks there.You may not see them during daylight hours,but they're there.The taxidermist I use went from mounting around 120 bucks per year the year before AR to consistently doing well over 400 for the past 10 years.A buddy of mine works for him and has a skull cleaning business on the side.He does about 500 skulls per year.I see a night and day difference.


Never said AR's didn't work, this thread alone, proves they do. 

A "big buck" is a subjective term...to some 100"s is big, others might want a 130, 140 or bigger...you know what i'm getting at.

This is in Columbia County. I have 2 cams on the property i've been hunting this week and i've seen almost every buck on the cams, rarely happens but this year it has. 2 are good bucks being atleast 2yr olds maybe one at 3. 1 of those i have not seen in the flesh...the other is the 8pt i posted the pics of the other evening, by the time he came in it was just too dark to take a good shot. Nothing bigger has been on cam or seen so far. Only hunted there one other time this season before this week...just like most previous years.

There have been bigger bucks then those 2 ...in 2 other seasons...almost had one of them and the other 2 never appeared during daylight hours and were on cam only around the middle of the night...once for one and twice for the other. Never really thought i had much of a chance of seeing them anyway and i knew it.

The problem with the above spot is...it's mostly just a travel corridor for bucks during the night. Hardly ever been more then 3-5 doe that call part(s) of that area home. This year there are 3 doe and a fawn, i found an additional fawn dead in the summer, from what i don't know, perhaps still born. Bucks are mostly just passing through there during this time of year looking for a 'hot' doe. If there isn't one you may never see that buck again as there is virtually nothing there to keep him in the area at any other time of year. Your only chance is being there to catch him cruising through in daylight if your lucky or when 1 of the doe is near estrous. 
Regardless, i've always liked that spot and have had close calls with a good buck (once a season for the last 3 years in a row) but the odds of not seeing a deer at all are extremely high there. I would venture a guess that most guys would not want to waste time setup in a spot with such a low probability of success, but in a way i kinda like it.

I hunt other properties in Columbia County (where what is seen and taken is/was quite different) and I hunt Luzerne alot as well, had an encounter with the biggest buck i've ever seen in Pa while hunting there (mentioned that before so not going to do it again) but i'm too damn tired to attempt putting my other thoughts into words right now.


Good luck to those of you going out today!


----------



## loujo61

treestandnappin said:


> View attachment 6978813
> 
> 
> Today, 2D, 4:00pm. 10 yd shot, ran 25. Wish he ran further. Was headed up the hill towards my truck! Haha. My 1st archery buck. 1st buck in 20 yrs ����


Awesome.


----------



## loujo61

Osh616 said:


> 11/06
> 7:35 am
> 2E


PA beast, awesome.


----------



## full moon64

congrats on bucks everyone...


----------



## Aspade17

Good movement so far here in Fulton County (4A). One small buck with his nose down jogging through the woods.
Second buck didn't do anything until he came back by me and encountered 2 of this year's fawns. He started chasing them and grunting at them, before stopping to thrash a small tree.
*Third small buck just appeared while I was typing this. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Good movement this morning. Just shot over the back of a buck. Thought he was at 30, but obviously closer than that!


----------



## Gene94

Good luck to everyone this morning! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

That was the 4th buck I saw this morning, but first shot opportunity.


----------



## rogersb

11/8 @ 6:40 am. 3D.

Shot at 25 yards broadside. 100 yard recovery. No pass through, just the one hole but lots of blood. My wife took her SUV to work so he had to take a ride in my Jetta.


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> Good movement this morning. Just shot over the back of a buck. Thought he was at 30, but obviously closer than that!


That's the worst. I've done it several times.


----------



## andymick32

Buddy shot one back an hour ago. Deer moved forward right at shot. Trotted off hunched up. Found a little blood at impact, didn’t find arrow. Deer was parallel broadside. How much time should he give?


----------



## Missions95

Hard to say, depends how far back. Without much blood though, I’d wait till this evening at least. Since it’s cold, maybe till tomorrow morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

andymick32 said:


> Buddy shot one back an hour ago. Deer moved forward right at shot. Trotted off hunched up. Found a little blood at impact, didn’t find arrow. Deer was parallel broadside. How much time should he give?


I’d give that deer 6 hours minimum. Longer if you can. Definitely will die. The buck I shot this year was shot through diaphragm and guts almost straight down. I shot him at 6pm with a 2” mechanical. Took up blood trail at midnight, found him still alive. He barely got up and bedded back down and I found him in the same bed stuff as a board the next morning. Don’t rush you will find that deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Did some broadhead testing this morning and broke in my new Ritual 30. Had a good amount of action this morning, two decent bucks cruising. Had 5 does at 6:10 come through, a group of 3 around 7:30 then this one at 8:10. 

Shot was 11 yards with 340 Easton Hexx and brass inserts and Rage Trypans

Entrance 









Exit 










The aftermath one mangled blade 









Tenderloins for lunch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

Missions95 said:


> Hard to say, depends how far back. Without much blood though, I’d wait till this evening at least. Since it’s cold, maybe till tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He said far back. Using slick trick 100 grain. Guessing we won’t find much blood


----------



## Missions95

If it were me I’d go out an hour or so before dark and ease in slow, a hundred yards or so. If he’s not there, in that distance, I’d wait till tomorrow morning and go after him then. He should be sick enough by this evening, that you could have a follow up shot, but I wouldn’t guarantee him dead, unless he got liver or an artery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Hunter

Rage "chisel tip" nose bleed....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn...some carnage
CONGRATS!!!!$

Date, WMU, time?
(For the stat board)


----------



## Charlie S.

Nice buck!!!


----------



## Hunter8015

What a hole!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

1Hunter said:


> Rage "chisel tip" nose bleed....
> 
> View attachment 6979145


Great shot and great buck. Had a very similar hole this morning as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That’s a beautiful bloody mess right there. Congratulations to everybody getting it done.

Coming home empty-handed but had some great days on stand, and learned a lot more about this property. Already thinking forward to next years rut vacation.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Snows melting fast in 3A . Sad day


----------



## full moon64

rogersb said:


> 11/8 @ 6:40 am. 3D.
> 
> Shot at 25 yards broadside. 100 yard recovery. No pass through, just the one hole but lots of blood. My wife took her SUV to work so he had to take a ride in my Jetta.


congrats


----------



## nicko

I spent the week hunting out of the Lonewolf Alpha stand. I have also have the LW assault and hunted with that on one sit this past week. After having spent extended time in both, I would definitely take the alpha for the extra size platform. Can’t imagine spending an 11 hour day sitting in the smaller assault stand.

I found the extra weight of the Alpha to be negligible when paired with the Lonewolf custom gear backpack straps and waist belt.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Got out of work today and was in my stand at 4:05 behind the house over my clover plot. At 4:18 I was lucky enough to have a doe down. They have been hammering the plot since all this cold weather has set in.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Nice job LX!!! I’ve been on a half hearted doe patrol for 2 weeks. Can’t get it done. Lol. I zig, they zag


----------



## PAbigbear

A couple weeks ago I showed my my 71 year old cousin a spot I've been watching for years and never personally hunted. He passed up a few smaller bucks this week and took this 2G state forest 8 point at 0900 this morning. 23 yard shot and he was piled up within 75 yards. Pretty brisk 14 degree morning to be sitting in a climber. 19 3/4" inside spread.


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> A couple weeks ago I showed my my 71 year old cousin a spot I've been watching for years and never personally hunted. He passed up a few smaller bucks this week and took this 2G state forest 8 point at 0900 this morning. 23 yard shot and he was piled up within 75 yards. Pretty brisk 14 degree morning to be sitting in a climber. 19 3/4" inside spread.
> 
> View attachment 6979561


Big congrats to your uncle! Some great bucks are falling this year!


----------



## TauntoHawk

I couldn't make it but my father got up state without me. Friday night he took the Rinehart target to the foodplot as an impromptu decoy and shot this buck when ran into 30yds.

Joe, stats would be 3C 4pm









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragginbeard

There a definitely some bruisers falling in PA this year! Me , my cousin and our buddy harvested these last week while Bowhunting at camp in Pa.


----------



## PAbigbear

Dragginbeard said:


> View attachment 6979597
> View attachment 6979599
> View attachment 6979595
> There a definitely some bruisers falling in PA this year! Me , my cousin and our buddy harvested these last week while Bowhunting at camp in Pa.


Nice bucks!


----------



## Gene94

Dragginbeard said:


> View attachment 6979597
> View attachment 6979599
> View attachment 6979595
> There a definitely some bruisers falling in PA this year! Me , my cousin and our buddy harvested these last week while Bowhunting at camp in Pa.


Wow that 3rd one

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

More great PA bucks!!! Congrats to all!!


----------



## bblue21

A lot of good mountain bucks hitting the ground. Congrats to all who connected


----------



## vonfoust

Some of you guys need to stick around during the off season. Love seeing the bucks hit the ground. In the offseason this thread keeps going, and may or may not veer into non-hunting fun stuff.


----------



## full moon64

bblue21 said:


> A lot of good mountain bucks hitting the ground. Congrats to all who connected


they are everywhere,got some camera,,,going too move stand too hot funnel this morning,cant get no one wants too go on mountain hunt,,got plenty stands deep just need a partner as serious as I AM..pm me if your ready hike deep..Dave
Friday and Saturday sun up too sun down hunts


----------



## full moon64

congrats everyone on there bucks


----------



## TroutBum1971

I killed a thermos of coffee, yesterday.


----------



## Mathias

Some very nice bucks hitting the ground, congrats to all that have filled a buck tag, quite frankly a doe tag as well.
Slow season for me, absent of one shooter sighting, it’s been awful slow, surprisingly little movement this past week.


----------



## 138104

Looking ahead to this week, what days are you hunting? Here's the weather for my area. Any suggestions? I was thinking Mon or Wed.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Looking ahead to this week, what days are you hunting? Here's the weather for my area. Any suggestions? I was thinking Mon or Wed.


Friday and Saturday all day hunts


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> Friday and Saturday all day hunts


Unfortunately, Saturday might be out. Daughter's field hockey team keeps winning, so if they win Tuesday, they play for the state championship on Sat.

Why Friday? I figured Mon ahead of the weather coming in and then Wed after it clears out.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Unfortunately, Saturday might be out. Daughter's field hockey team keeps winning, so if they win Tuesday, they play for the state championship on Sat.
> 
> Why Friday? I figured Mon ahead of the weather coming in and then Wed after it clears out.


Friday my last vacation day,,I worked a lot extra hour,got truck last week..I needed a truck before a deer:mg:...
I only like all day hunts..never do i just hunt morning or just evenings..


----------



## TauntoHawk

Congrats to all the successful hunters the pictures have been nothing short of amazing. It really does seem to get better every year in PA 

Access still isn't easy but some great deer out there on public and private. 

This season has been rough for me, after a few hunts in the early season I started with a new company the week before regular archery season started and had maybe 3 days to hunt all season since as a result.

Already dreaming of next year but I do have Saturday carved out for a finally hail Mary. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Those rage trypans sure leave some nasty holes!

Congrats to the successful hunters! Couldn't get out yesterday but have all this week. Lots of great deer being taken and still some time left to get it done.



TroutBum1971 said:


> I killed a thermos of coffee, yesterday.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## skinner2

I was able to put my tag on this guy yesterday morning.


----------



## hrtlnd164

Perry24 said:


> Looking ahead to this week, what days are you hunting? Here's the weather for my area. Any suggestions? I was thinking Mon or Wed.


Not being a smart ass but this time of year throw the weather forecast, moon charts and Zodiac forecasts out the window. A hot doe in the area will trump all else. I made the early morning hike back in to where I took the buck Friday to pull my stand. Saw a spike and large chocolate racked buck bedded with a doe within 300 yards of the saddle I hunt. Numerous sets of running tracks in the snow going in and out of the large laurel patch. Last I saw this buck was during a rainy, windy evening still hunt 3 weeks ago. Time in a stand is key now, go when you can and stay as long as you can. Good Luck to all!


----------



## Aspade17

Congrats to everyone who has scored so far! I ended the day yesterday with having seen 8 different bucks.
All of the smaller/younger bucks were acting like it was the rut, but 2 of the larger bucks I saw didn't seem to have any desire to chase. Unfortunately I will only have Saturday left to get the job done, as I'm far to busy at work to take any of this week off. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

hrtlnd164 said:


> Not being a smart ass but this time of year throw the weather forecast, moon charts and Zodiac forecasts out the window. A hot doe in the area will trump all else. I made the early morning hike back in to where I took the buck Friday to pull my stand. Saw a spike and large chocolate racked buck bedded with a doe within 300 yards of the saddle I hunt. Numerous sets of running tracks in the snow going in and out of the large laurel patch. Last I saw this buck was during a rainy, windy evening still hunt 3 weeks ago. Time in a stand is key now, go when you can and stay as long as you can. Good Luck to all!


Agreed. I hunted in the rain a couple days last week and saw plenty of deer those days. You gotta get out there. Just go prepared for the conditions. We only get to hunt the rut once a year. The only weather that would keep me at home is monsoon or hurricane.


----------



## nicko

Congrats skinner!


----------



## full moon64

skinner congrats


----------



## full moon64

Aspade17 said:


> Congrats to everyone who has scored so far! I ended the day yesterday with having seen 8 different bucks.
> All of the smaller/younger bucks were acting like it was the rut, but 2 of the larger bucks I saw didn't seem to have any desire to chase. Unfortunately I will only have Saturday left to get the job done, as I'm far to busy at work to take any of this week off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


nice..I just put a stand up...gold everywhere ,,trails pounded..Friday couldn't come soon enough


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to those getting it done. Some good bucks bit the dust in the last week and a half.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Congrats to those getting it done. Some good bucks bit the dust in the last week and a half.


Bill hope ur feeling ok:thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

Dragginbeard said:


> View attachment 6979597
> View attachment 6979599
> View attachment 6979595
> There a definitely some bruisers falling in PA this year! Me , my cousin and our buddy harvested these last week while Bowhunting at camp in Pa.


Care to share the date, time and WMU of each...I'm trying to keep a PA harvest board .... if you have the scores, share them too...if that's your thing and I'll be able to add all three to the update....

Thanks, some STUDS right there...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

skinner2 said:


> I was able to put my tag on this guy yesterday morning.


Care to share WMU and time for the harvest stat board...hoping to have an update sometime tomorrow...


Congrats on a great deer!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

WOW....some great buck biting the dust...I'll share a some news about our trip to Potter at some point over the next day or so....

Have 13 more buck to enter onto the harvest board and maybe as many as 18 if 1Hunter, Skinner2, and Dragginbeard get back to me...that is one heck of a week and just think how small of a sample this is....

Pretty cool...

Joe


----------



## skinner2

12-Ringer said:


> Care to share WMU and time for the harvest stat board...hoping to have an update sometime tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Congrats on a great deer!
> 
> Joe


11/9/19 
8:38 am 
2C


----------



## CBB

My son took his buck Friday afternoon. He passed the buck Thursday. I was quite impressed with how hard he hunted with me this week and the week I was in Missouri. Super proud of him! This makes 3 in a row with archery tackle and he passed multiple bucks this week. Just didnt get a crack a hammer. 

I scouted a saddle today that I have been meaning to look at for some time. There was a fair amount t of sign in the area. I came home and after much debate went back in with a stand. I'm seeing plenty of deer and have seen a pile of bucks just nothing I want to put tag on. So I will change it up and try a new spot tomorrow. 

Pic of my sons buck..6pt, 11/9 4:25 2f


----------



## nicko

Late start today but settled in here in 5C.


----------



## Ryanp019

Not a deer yet here in 4b. Farmer started to cut some of the corn Saturday evening. Was hoping he’d be finishing this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noklok

2 yo 8 thru early worked scrape. 4th time I’ve passed him. Doe thru with small buck in tow. 5 minutes later another small buck on her trail. About an hour later another small one on her trail. Hunting 2d. Wish they were getting bigger and not smaller.


----------



## nicko

Looks like somebody found one of my stands up here and took exception to it. Luckily they didn’t have enough balls to climb up and do any damage to the stand, stick straps, or lifeline. I bent the bottom section back into position so it’s still useable. 

Probably time to go strictly to my LW stick set to access these stands, take down the climbing sticks in place now, and reduce the set profile.


----------



## dougell

The kid and I went out for an afternoon hunt cause I didn't want to kill a deer bad enough in the morning.We settled in about 75 yards apart and by 4:00 an occasional deer started filtering by.The one walked past me at 30 yards and I knew it was in trouble when it headed towards Jordan.A few minutes later I hear a thud and the deer comes crashing down to me.I thought it was gonna wobble and fall over but it just stood there for about 10 minutes.I knew what happened and tried to finish it off but it never gave me a clear shot.Eventually,it took one small step at a time and laid down about 35 yards in front of me,again with no clear shot.When I climbed down an hour and 15 minutes later,it was still laying there with it's head up.By then it was too dark to get a decent shot so I just backed out and it never moved.We came back in the morning and it was stiff as a board in the same spot,shot cleanly through the liver.The deer reacted about the same as every liver shot.It ran about 60-70 yards,laid down and never got back up.So far the little bugger has had a pretty good year.He's killed 4 DMAP doe with a compound and not one has gone more than 60 yards.


----------



## vonfoust

Wow that sucks Nicko. Can't believe people can't just leave stuff alone. I found a trail cam in a pretty conspicuous place while pheasant hunting Saturday. Only thought that went through my mind was "I should leave a note that this cam is too open for such public land. It's going to get stolen." By the time I got back to the truck I completely forgot about it....unitl now.


----------



## dougell

This is worth watching if I can get it to work.My buddy's son Gauge killed a slammer with a recurve a week or so again and killed a big bear last thursday with a recurve.I'm not sure if that's ever been done before,let alone by a 17 year old.Crap,it won't let me upload the video.Here's a picture though.


----------



## Mathias

No love for doey this morning. Only had a couple hours to spare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> This is worth watching if I can get it to work.My buddy's son Gauge killed a slammer with a recurve a week or so again and killed a big bear last thursday with a recurve.I'm not sure if that's ever been done before,let alone by a 17 year old.Crap,it won't let me upload the video.Here's a picture though.
> View attachment 6980813


That is awesome.


----------



## nicko

Doug, between your son Jordan and Gauge shooting the recurve, they’re going to need to reduce tag numbers up there next year… Those two kids are stone cold killers. Congratulations!


----------



## dougell

The cool thing about Gauge is,he was targeting that bear in the big woods.It wasn't just an incidental kill where he was hunting deer and a bear just happened to walk by.Interestingly,he's been hunting since he was six but used a crossbow up until he was 15.He went strait from a crossbow to a recurve.I don't think he even owns a compound.He's an awesome kid.I always told his Dad that if him and his wife ever die in a fiery,horrendous crash,I'd take him.I'd probably make him cut his hair though. The video is really cool.I don't know why I can't get it to load on this site.


----------



## nicko

If You haven’t done so, try uploading it to YouTube and post the link from there.


----------



## dougell

It was sent to me on youtube.


----------



## dougell

It keeps saying invalid file.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> It keeps saying invalid file.


Just sent you a PM Doug.


----------



## nicko

Found the video on YouTube.

https://youtu.be/zye1eWkf-kM


----------



## nicko

My week up in Potter has me spoiled. In the woods but feeling uninspired and finding my stand messed with doesn’t help either. The only thing moving is the squirrels.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some great buck biting the dust...I've updated the stat board through today...please keep the coming, include friends and family as well who drop a PA buck....if you score your deer later and add it, I'll simply move your deer to team 2...nice to see deer coming from so many spots....


*Harvest Data*











*
Hunter WMU data*








Let me know if you spot an error.

Joe


----------



## coats12

TauntoHawk said:


> I couldn't make it but my father got up state without me. Friday night he took the Rinehart target to the foodplot as an impromptu decoy and shot this buck when ran into 30yds.
> 
> Joe, stats would be 3C 4pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Man that is a hell of a view!


----------



## loujo61

nicko said:


> Found the video on YouTube.
> 
> https://youtu.be/zye1eWkf-kM


That was cool.-


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> It was sent to me on youtube.
> View attachment 6980853


That was awesome!!


----------



## yetihunter1

Nov 7th 7:50am, 5D public land, estimated 100" (will measure the rack Thursday).

I was off from Nov 1-9 on my 2nd annual rutcation. Friday the 1st was by far the best day for rut activity, had multiple shooter bucks running does and one bred a doe infront of a friend of mine. I had a stud buck specially for this piece of highly pressured public that was at 35 but had a branch covering his vitals. Hoping the doe he was chasing would bring him closer but she ran back into the thicket and I listened to them crash around in there till dark. Thursday I set up in a new place and had a rough start to the am, people yelling at me, another hunter setting up 50 yds away and rattling every 15 mins and a doe blowing her head off in the dark. That was followed by a spike at 15, another buck behind me at like 45 checking the other rattling hunter and then two fawns crossing infront of me. I was seriously considering releasing an arrow at them just to get some meat in the freezer but talking my sleep deprived brain out of it. 5 minutes later this buck walks to the base of my tree (a scrape I never noticed was off a bush next to the tree I climbed in the dark), works the scrape and then walks past my tree offering the shot. Found him with the help of KylePA before his upstate trip. Was a great day in the PA woods.


----------



## coats12

Alright, I know that this is meant for posting your success photos and stories for your state and what I am about to ask is not meant to take away or stir up anything. However, I am currently listening to the meateater podcast at work and they have a cast of folks from the QDMA on the show talking about their organization and a number of state regulations. They just mentioned that PA does not allow hunting on Sunday? If so, what is it that supports this regulation?


----------



## 9'er

11/9/19 0900 wmu 2a


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not too many sportsman support that old blue law of no hunting on Sunday. The Farm Bureau however is in big support of it. Changes on the horizon, and not like when that was said 10 years ago; there does seem to be a little bit of meat on the bones of getting this changed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey Matt, that’s a great dear congratulations. Glad you were able to hook up with Kyle as well, It’s always nice to see members connecting


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great Buck 9or, congratulations


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Hey Matt, that’s a great dear congratulations. Glad you were able to hook up with Kyle as well, It’s always nice to see members connecting


Thanks Joe, it was a good morning and Kyle owed me for helping track a couple of his deer haha. We work at the same company so that makes it easy.


----------



## vonfoust

coats12 said:


> Alright, I know that this is meant for posting your success photos and stories for your state and what I am about to ask is not meant to take away or stir up anything. However, I am currently listening to the meateater podcast at work and they have a cast of folks from the QDMA on the show talking about their organization and a number of state regulations. They just mentioned that PA does not allow hunting on Sunday? If so, what is it that supports this regulation?


Right now it's a combination of the PA Farm Bureau, some hiking and mountain biking groups and surprisingly some hunters. But I'd rather not get started. Yesterday was beautiful.


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Yeti and 9'er!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats everyone on your continued successes!

Had the same scenario as last year play out walking to my stand earlier this afternoon.
This time I saw his rack (my target buck) in the brush. A spike ran off. I nocked an arrow, duck walked across the creek and peeked over bank.
Doe got up and walked off, he followed.
Farmer is running a combine close by so I hope they aren’t too spooked.
Now it’s personal, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Congrats everyone on your continued successes!
> 
> Had the same scenario as last year play out walking to my stand earlier this afternoon.
> This time I saw his rack (my target buck) in the brush. A spike ran off. I nocked an arrow, duck walked across the creek and peeked over bank.
> Doe got up and walked off, he followed.
> Farmer is running a combine close by so I hope they aren’t too spooked.
> Now it’s personal, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like he is on lockdown with that doe. Hope that she brings him back to you.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed.
Last week he was with a small harem of does. The spike returned just walked past


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2

Great seeing everyone have successful! Some great bucks to boot! Went out Saturday morning looking for a doe and wouldn't you know ended up seeing 14 different bucks and one doe. Nothing to impressive but definitely my best buck movement day ever. Good luck to all your future hunts.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jac48

Took my best buck to date this morning. Was watching a smaller 8 for a while wondering if he was going to come into range. After about 30 minutes of him bedded down, he jumped up and started staring at some thick brush. I heard crashing and a doe busts through with this guy hot on her. Doe ran right to the tree I was in. The buck was about 15 yards when I took him.

First kill with my E35.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice buck Jac congratulations

Don’t forget to share the WMUN the time


----------



## jac48

Thanks, took him in 2b around 10:30 this morning. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

More great bucks and an incredible bear harvest!!


----------



## nicko

Congrats guys!!! Despite what the all the Christmas songs and ads say, THIS is the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## full moon64

jac48 congrats...


----------



## loujo61

Congrats on some awesome bucks, the 3 and 4 point restriction is working in PA. There is a 3 point restriction in my area in NY and I'm seeing more and better bucks here every year, NY needs to have a point restriction on the whole state instead of just 11 WMUs.


----------



## full moon64

loujo61 said:


> Congrats on awesome bucks. The 3 and 4 point rule is working in PA, there's a 3 point rule in my county in NY and I'm seeing better bucks every year, NY needs to have a point restriction on the whole state instead of just 11 counties.


I agree,there are some big deer here in PA because of that rule..


----------



## jac48

Thanks all. Was pretty exciting. I usually have pass through, but not this time. Lodged right in the heart and broke off.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 01dstewart01

Coworker hit this brute Friday night in 2B, with his truck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

01dstewart01 said:


> Coworker hit this brute Friday night in 2B, with his truck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think your co-worker is pulling your leg.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I think your co-worker is pulling your leg.


That deer has been Road killed at every state in the union at this point.


----------



## jac48

I was told this deer was killed not to far from where I live, hit by a car....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Salute to the Veterans out there. Thank you for your service!

Congrats on more great deer guys...getting piled up like cord wood around here...almost.

I don't know if it's really him but a real nice buck showed up on a cam saturday evening just after dark...looks a hell of a lot like the same buck i nearly had in 2017. If it is him, he got a bit bigger and would be 5 or 6 years old now.

My hunt this evening...
Didn't really think i was going to see anything this evening, then at 4:50 i see a deer about 60-70yds out. Nose to the ground...tail up as he went into some thick stuff before i got a better look. Thought he would head for the scrape, hoping it was the 8pt i saw a few nights ago. He never checked the scrape and ended up walking right to me before stopping broadside at 9 or 10yds. It was a bittersweet moment, just hung this stand and started using a treestand again this year a few days ago, but he was only a scrubby 5pt. He had 5pts anyway...not sure all would make an inch though. Wasn't easy for me climbing up a tree again but was nice to be 'above' a deer again...finally.


----------



## rogersb

^^^ Coworker showed me that deer weeks ago killed near where he lives. Seems like I saw it killed last year near where some other guys lived


----------



## Sean243

nicko said:


> Looks like somebody found one of my stands up here and took exception to it. Luckily they didn’t have enough balls to climb up and do any damage to the stand, stick straps, or lifeline. I bent the bottom section back into position so it’s still useable.
> 
> Probably time to go strictly to my LW stick set to access these stands, take down the climbing sticks in place now, and reduce the set profile.


Just found out I lost a summit climber tonight. I hunt a large, difficult to access section of game lands that is completely bordered on one side by various pieces of private ground. I've always accessed it myself from private property near one end. This year two friends and myself are accessing the game lands from a piece of property in the middle that also borders the largest tract of private ground (900 acres owned by a very well known and very wealthy local business owner). In season, I've always left my climber in the woods for another option when I need to set up quick somewhere new or just a little closer to where I'm seeing more movement. I've been doing this for a long time between where I'm at now and where I used to get into the game lands at. That property also is the jumping off point and hunting location for some other notorious local characters who may or may not have current arrest warrants out. I never had any of my gear even messed with much less stolen in all the years I hunted near that area or even on that property. Probably at least 5 years but I leave my climber on public ground near the 900 hundred acres hunted by a wealthy guy and his connected friends for 5 days and it disappears. There are also fresh ATV tire markings on an old game land trail near where it was left. The same fresh tread pattern appears on a connecting trail leading right onto the 900 acres as well as appearing on our one trail at the corner of our lease that meets the game lands and the 900 acres.

Amazing... not that I lost my stand (I've been asking for that to happen for years) but that the disrespectful slob hunters aren't necessarily the people you'd guess them to be.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Sean243 said:


> Just found out I lost a summit climber tonight. I hunt a large, difficult to access section of game lands that is completely bordered on one side by various pieces of private ground. I've always accessed it myself from private property near one end. This year two friends and myself are accessing the game lands from a piece of property in the middle that also borders the largest tract of private ground (900 acres owned by a very well known and very wealthy local business owner). In season, I've always left my climber in the woods for another option when I need to set up quick somewhere new or just a little closer to where I'm seeing more movement. I've been doing this for a long time between where I'm at now and where I used to get into the game lands at. That property also is the jumping off point and hunting location for some other notorious local characters who may or may not have current arrest warrants out. I never had any of my gear even messed with much less stolen in all the years I hunted near that area or even on that property. Probably at least 5 years but I leave my climber on public ground near the 900 hundred acres hunted by a wealthy guy and his connected friends for 5 days and it disappears. There are also fresh ATV tire markings on an old game land trail near where it was left. The same fresh tread pattern appears on a connecting trail leading right onto the 900 acres as well as appearing on our one trail at the corner of our lease that meets the game lands and the 900 acres.
> 
> Amazing... not that I lost my stand (I've been asking for that to happen for years) but that the disrespectful slob hunters aren't necessarily the people you'd guess them to be.




A lot of assumptions......


----------



## Sean243

Nukeshtr,

Yeah, could have been one of the three other hunters I've seen in 5 or 6 years up there. Or someone walked in 1.75 miles from a public access point on the far end of the 900 acres. You're right I don't have photographic evidence but someone definitely drove a UTV off the 900 acres and onto the game lands and within easy eyesight of the treestand around the bottom of a tree. You don't suppose that it's at least plausible that an entitled individual that could care less about taking a UTV onto game lands wouldn't also be capable of stealing a treestand?


----------



## bblue21

I agree. Pics of his truck or car with deer and today’s paper or it didn’t happen.


----------



## bblue21

I was told this deer was hit by the Washington county airport on RT 18. Which I didn’t believe Where did you hear it was hit at?


----------



## 01dstewart01

Truck definitely has damage but I didn’t see the deer just the picture he sent . If it’s not true I’ll let everyone know after I see him today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

Funny enough this resurfaced and was going around facebook. Originally posted back in 2015 it says









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 01dstewart01

He knows that I am not on Facebook sorry for the post should have known better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Awesome everyone! 

Been slow the past week for me. Finally had some action yesterday with a parade of dink bucks...…...kept hoping dad, granddad, or even an uncle to show up but no dice.


----------



## Billy H

Sean243 said:


> Nukeshtr,
> 
> Yeah, could have been one of the three other hunters I've seen in 5 or 6 years up there. Or someone walked in 1.75 miles from a public access point on the far end of the 900 acres. You're right I don't have photographic evidence but someone definitely drove a UTV off the 900 acres and onto the game lands and within easy eyesight of the treestand around the bottom of a tree. You don't suppose that it's at least plausible that an entitled individual that could care less about taking a UTV onto game lands wouldn't also be capable of stealing a treestand?


It truly sucks that your stand went missing , chances are you’ll never find out who took it even though you have your suspicions. No matter how far in, Anybody could have taken it. Leaving gear on public land especially in plain site from a trail you have to be prepared and willing to lose it. I hate a thief, I put them in the same category as trespassers and poachers. Even on private land I fully understand that at any time my cams or stands could go missing or be messed with. It’s just the way some people operate.


----------



## mavoh

dougell said:


> It was sent to me on youtube.
> View attachment 6980853


What did that bear end up weighing? Nice one.


----------



## dougell

It dressed out at 265lbs.


----------



## Mathias

Anyone braving the gusting winds today?


----------



## Gene94

My brother is out in his mountain ground here in 4B and said the wind is whipping logs and rocks past him, [emoji23]

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Anyone braving the gusting winds today?


I braved them to get to work. Does that count?


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> I braved them to get to work. Does that count?


Hit a deer on the way?


----------



## nicko

I'm getting ready to brave replacing the wax ring on our toilet. I'd rather brave gusty winds.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed, but that’s an easy fix Nick.

I’m heading out shortly, put half a rack on my doe decoy this morning.


----------



## andymick32

Sorry to hear about your stand Sean. I hate thieves. Someone has been messing with our cams at camp and I’m pretty certain who it is, but I can’t prove it and don’t want to confront them til I have proof. 

Dad got a 16” 8 pt at our camp in 2C last night before the cold front. Our camp is in the CWD zone. What a PITA to keep the horns now. Had to drive 20 min to butcher and then 20 min back to camp with head. We live outside the area, so then another 30 min back home. Not trying to start a debate, but shouldn’t there be a way to dispose of these properly for the people that actually live outside these areas? I really think it’s going to result in lens deer being killed because it’s too much of a hassle for most.


----------



## 01dstewart01

Was a small 5 point that he hit he’s got a lot of bs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Agreed, but that’s an easy fix Nick.
> 
> I’m heading out shortly, put half a rack on my doe decoy this morning.


Easy turned into a trip to the big orange box door… Corroded flange and rotted subfloor.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Easy turned into a trip to the big orange box door… Corroded flange and rotted subfloor.


You should fire your home inspector...lol!


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> You should fire your home inspector...lol!


Now that's funny!


----------



## Mathias

I know a good home inspector!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Beat me to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

01dstewart01 said:


> He knows that I am not on Facebook sorry for the post should have known better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, he actually claimed it was he who hit it? Most of the time its a friends cousin.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Now that's funny!


I just spit my iced tea all over my keyboard.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I never really provided an update about my trip to Potter..

We basically had 6 guys in camp from Wednesday on....my Dad and his buddy didn't hunt every day, but the rest of us (me, my 2 brothers, cousin and uncle) did.

We saw plenty of deer, most of the buck in range were dinks, but I personally saw two different buck that I'd have no issue putting my tag on...I passed on three legal buck and 7 doe....my brothers would shoot anything, my youngest brother missed, my middle brother only had a few spikes and a 4-point that seemed to cross everyone's path at one point or other.

A majority of the hunting was done right out the door of our place...my Dad and his buddy put in a little time on our lease, and my Dad's buddy missed a buck on Saturday morning.

My uncle and cousin (father/son) each scored out back. My cousin shot his first Potter County Archery buck (broken rack 5), my uncle took what we believe is a 3 year old 8. We had tons of cam pics of each...don't let the caliber of my cousin's buck fool you, he's a stone cold killer...he got married this year and used much of his vacation for his 2-week honeymoon fishing for tarpon, bones, permit, and snook in the keys. 










It was nice to be together with my Dad and brothers....can't remember the last time we were all together in hunting camp.

Leaving for KS this week, I'll be trying to run a live thread again, so keep your eyes peeled...

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to your cousin and uncle! Your sure not getting out as much as you used to Joe...


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats to your cousin and uncle! Your sure not getting out as much as you used to Joe...



Yeah, I know....I lost all of the private land access that I had in one year...a crazy series of events that involved the death of the landowner, subdivisions and construction...even the one area I thought I'd have under lock and key in Delco, now doesn't have a tree let standing on it, even the Franklin Mint is torn down.

I did put in a lot of time in the off-season on public tracts...hung two stands, both were stolen...have a true monster on cam, pretty sure I narrowed his core area...waited until conditions were right, took a day off from work, got all set up and had a bunch of kids on atvs come through, happened 3x....

Hard to stay motivated, I'll be the first t admit that I was spoiled for 23 years. Secluded off-street parking were I could change from my office wear to my field wear with no issue. I could hang stands and cams with confidence that they'd be there when I returned. Was so close with the family that I had keys to the house and garage, they even let me have my own bay in their three car garage for my gear.

I don't think I am lazy, just a little harder to motivate. I have couple spots in DE, so I bought a license there, only hunted 3x so far, passing doe each time as I have some trepidation about hauling a deer out to my car parked along the side of a road. 

I'll be at it again this year, looking for permission. Sooner or later someone will give me the nod, it only takes one.

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Same buck?


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Hit a deer on the way?


Almost at lunch.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Could be same buck


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> Same buck?


Could very well be and look similar but he appears to lost some mass from 2017??....which isn’t normal. Only thing that has me perplexed...but could also be the pic too. Nice buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Big congrats to all those bucks hitting the dirt....great year for PA guys for sure. 
Well I got back from my annual trip to Mizzou on Friday night very late. I saw one shooter on std all week but he was 55 yds off. I did see two 120 bucks on does as well. EHD hit this area hard and our nature buck sightings were way down. I did manage to take a mature doe (largest I ever shot) our first sit and a good friend shot a nice main frame 8 w. Some junk around 140”. Other 2 guys shot does as well. My last two days were all day sits one in about 45 mph gusts and the other in 25 mph winds with wind chill at 11....hitting me right in face too....not fun. But always an enjoyable trip with beautiful scenery, good friends and time away hunting hard!
I climbed right in std Saturday morning for an all day sit and saw 7 doe and a broken up 5. Scouted all day Sunday and hung another std and sat all day yesterday with 2 doe, spike and a six I rattled in around 4. Sat all morning til 12:30... warming up and heading back out at 2. Just not seeing it here for this time of year. I saw 7 doe bunched up this morning and not a buck in toe or around?? Will continue to give it heck through Thursday then off to VA on Friday for the weekend. Hunting sure can whip your tail.....
Congrats again to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Ya, i don't think your being lazy so much as you lost your motivation.

I was spoiled for 20yrs at a private spot too. Lost that spot and another because of the same...'fella'...to put it nicely. A 3rd spot was sold and at a 4th spot, a long time friend and part owner of the property died. Could likely still hunt the last property but never asked or have been back since. Permission to hunt the first property was asked for the following year with the stipulation that the same fella who got us booted (who also lives across the road from the property) was to be not included...and we were still denied. Hurts my dad the most because the owner is also family and he hunted there since he was also a kid. 

I worry about my stand and cams at one of my public spots still being there every time i go in...it sucks people can't leave others stuff alone.


----------



## LetThemGrow

The Kansas thread is something I look forward to Joe...safe travels and good luck!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Being up at camp was great, you really feel plugged into the hardwoods....not listening to cars on the highway, lights from the Applebees sign, hikers, bikers, etc... but its 4.5 hours away...hard to shoot back and forth for a Saturday hunt. 

I guess its about priorities...made some not so great choices in my younger days where time in the stand or in the cam/pro shop mattered more to me than time with the family...making up for some lost time these days too...

I'm not complaining, I've been blessed with great opportunities, met great people that I am proud to call friends, enough shoulder and euro mounts to drive my wife nuts, two german shorthaired pointers that never get enough attention. a son looking to colleges, a daughter earning first honors in all honors courses as a freshman while she rolls up her sleeves everyday and battles her cancer, a wife going back to school to...so I am plenty busy these days and while it may not always be the type of busy I want to be....its a bust that pays much larger dividends than a shoulder or pedestal mount.

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

perryhunter4 said:


> Could very well be and look similar but he appears to lost some mass from 2017??....which isn’t normal. Only thing that has me perplexed...but could also be the pic too. Nice buck.


Honestly, i was thinkin the 2017 buck was 3 or 4yrs old at that time and this buck is about 3 now but it's hard to tell from just that angle and pic. Came in from the left first with his head off cam and circled back a few minutes later.
One thing i've noticed with the no flash IR cam's is that if the buck is in pitch black and not that close to the camera the antler's seem 'thinner' then they really are. My observation from those i've seen in person or taken that were on cams anyway.

At any rate...same buck or not...i hope he does the same thing and shows up in daylight during the last few days like the buck did in 2017...but i'm sure not going to hold my breathe on that one.



LetThemGrow said:


> The Kansas thread is something I look forward to Joe...safe travels and good luck!!


X2

Almost that time ain't it Joe...


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah, I know....I lost all of the private land access that I had in one year...a crazy series of events that involved the death of the landowner, subdivisions and construction...even the one area I thought I'd have under lock and key in Delco, now doesn't have a tree let standing on it, even the Franklin Mint is torn down.
> 
> I did put in a lot of time in the off-season on public tracts...hung two stands, both were stolen...have a true monster on cam, pretty sure I narrowed his core area...waited until conditions were right, took a day off from work, got all set up and had a bunch of kids on atvs come through, happened 3x....
> 
> Hard to stay motivated, I'll be the first t admit that I was spoiled for 23 years. Secluded off-street parking were I could change from my office wear to my field wear with no issue. I could hang stands and cams with confidence that they'd be there when I returned. Was so close with the family that I had keys to the house and garage, they even let me have my own bay in their three car garage for my gear.
> 
> I don't think I am lazy, just a little harder to motivate. I have couple spots in DE, so I bought a license there, only hunted 3x so far, passing doe each time as I have some trepidation about hauling a deer out to my car parked along the side of a road.
> 
> I'll be at it again this year, looking for permission. Sooner or later someone will give me the nod, it only takes one.
> 
> Joe


When hunting turns into work,it's no longer fun and that happens to a lot of people.I used to be in the woods every spare minute I had,which was limited to begin with.When my son started to hunt 7 years ago,I had so much fun feeding off of his enthusiasm that I no longer cared to kill anything.I got so used to being with him and not carrying a weapon that I didn't even want to hunt unless he's with me.I still kill deer every year but the desire isn't what it used to be.My son doesn't need me as much anymore and often hunts by himself when he get's home from school.He's killed three deer this year by himself and I was only there because he called me to help him extract them.It's weird.I still get into the pre-season prep and want to sit in a tree but when a deer walks by,I have no desire to pick my bow up.I really like grabbing a shotgun and taking the dog out for birds.I generally only shoot them if we're alone because that's the dog's reward.I'd much rather sit back and watch other people do it.I think I may grab a recurve this winter and go 100% traditional just to put some spark back into it.I've logged a total of 10 hours in a tree this season and haven't taken any time off from work to hunt.I should really be out there the next two afternoons but I really don't care.I guess it's just a change of priorities.What keeps me motivated is seeing all the pictures of some really nice bucks hitting the ground all across this state.The good ole days are right now.


----------



## MOA_Chaser

Out today trying a half rack decoy/doe pair, sitting in the Ghost Blind in the background.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^^^ hope you get to deliver a dirt nap, good luck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

MOA_Chaser said:


> Out today trying a half rack decoy/doe pair, sitting in the Ghost Blind in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


That's a sick set-up...the first buck I ever killed over a decoy was killed over a buck and bedded doe set....good luck

Joe


----------



## MOA_Chaser

12-Ringer said:


> That's a sick set-up...the first buck I ever killed over a decoy was killed over a buck and bedded doe set....good luck
> 
> Joe


That's awesome... I never seriously used them before but we have a big buck that works this field. I'm hoping jealousy will kick in and he'll temporarily forget how smart he is, haha

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hardest issue I had was that smaller buck destroyed my decoy two times in the same night...I literally had to climb out the stand and put it back together again 2x... 

Needed a orthopedic surgeon when I got it back to the house at the end of the night...sheet metal screws and all.....the doe deke was simply a 3d foam target but she did the job...

in the beginning of the clip below (around the 1:10 mark) you'll see a nice 3 year old 10 with split brows pass between the blind that we're in and our deke...the deke kept him plenty preoccupied that I could have taken him if I wanted....passed on him, he was killed 4 years later as a 190somthing by the landowners wife...

if you fast forward to around 8:30...you'll see a buck blow up the buck decoy for the second time, then circle to check out the doe decoy...it was pretty nuts....






Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

They just don't get much better than this public land buck. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> You should fire your home inspector...lol!


Ha ha ha!!! I knew the sub floor had an issue for a little while but I was just avoiding dealing with it. Once I got the toilet up, I knew I was in for a long day and I finally got done cleaning up at 4:45 PM. Resulted in two trips to the big orange box store, buying far more supplies than I need, but got it done. And after putting the sink back in, suddenly the faucet has a leak.

Looks like another trip out to look at flooring and a new sink and vanity.

Thank God for beer.


----------



## full moon64

PAbigbear said:


> They just don't get much better than this public land buck. Congrats to the hunter.
> View attachment 6982483


awsome,congrats too hunter ,,I"m telling you there are huge deer on game lands..


----------



## phnecke

great


----------



## 6x5BC

PAbigbear said:


> They just don't get much better than this public land buck. Congrats to the hunter.
> View attachment 6982483


That's a freak ! Awesome buck !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> They just don't get much better than this public land buck. Congrats to the hunter.
> View attachment 6982483


Wow! What county?? Beautiful deer.


----------



## MOA_Chaser

My son connected on this great buck tonight in 2D! His 16th deer, but his second buck with a vertical bow.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

HNTRDAVE said:


> Wow! What county?? Beautiful deer.


Just about within spitting distance of your camp.


----------



## ManODeer

The last two nights I saw 13 antlerless and 9 antlerless respectively with several adult does in the mix. What I did not see was a single buck. Not even the youngsters were interested or moving. Anyone else experiencing this?

I'm thinking either there are a few hot does elsewhere and all of the bucks are with them, or I already missed most of the action while I was away last Wednesday through Saturday. Or, things just haven't caught fire yet, although that seems odd considering it's November 12.


----------



## 12-Ringer

MOA_Chaser said:


> My son connected on this great buck tonight in 2D! His 16th deer, but his second buck with a vertical bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congrats, that's a great buck!

Joe


----------



## moparsnhuntn

I saw 14 deer tonight. Non were over a year and a half old and the only bucks with them were spikes. Really weird to see.




ManODeer said:


> The last two nights I saw 13 antlerless and 9 antlerless respectively with several adult does in the mix. What I did not see was a single buck. Not even the youngsters were interested or moving. Anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> I'm thinking either there are a few hot does elsewhere and all of the bucks are with them, or I already missed most of the action while I was away last Wednesday through Saturday. Or, things just haven't caught fire yet, although that seems odd considering it's November 12.


----------



## nicko

Loving the updates and hero pics. This might be one of the best years in recent memory on AT for really good PA bucks hitting the ground. 

My buddies dad talks about what it used to be like in the northern tier decades back. He said he would see herds of deer, see 100+ deer a day, deer running around Helter skelter, etc. I will take what we have right now any day.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Ha ha ha!!! I knew the sub floor had an issue for a little while but I was just avoiding dealing with it. Once I got the toilet up, I knew I was in for a long day and I finally got done cleaning up at 4:45 PM. Resulted in two trips to the big orange box store, buying far more supplies than I need, but got it done. And after putting the sink back in, suddenly the faucet has a leak.
> 
> Looks like another trip out to look at flooring and a new sink and vanity.
> 
> Thank God for beer.


Don't you just love it when small jobs turn into all day jobs? Lol!

Will be back on stand today and tomorrow and then Saturday. Freaking cold out this morning, so hope the deer are on their feet today.


----------



## Mathias

Sat for 6+ hours yesterday and as a result I have no desire to hunt today at all. Ordering some boot blankets, it looks like I’m in it for the long haul....


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> Sat for 6+ hours yesterday and as a result I have no desire to hunt today at all. *Ordering some boot blankets*, it looks like I’m in it for the long haul....


I just got some last week. Worth every penny. A bit of a pain in the rear to tote in and out of the woods, but like I said, well worth the comfort.


----------



## Mathias

Bucket said:


> I just got some last week. Worth every penny. A bit of a pain in the rear to tote in and out of the woods, but like I said, well worth the comfort.


Which ones did you buy?


----------



## Nukeshtr

nicko said:


> Loving the updates and hero pics. This might be one of the best years in recent memory on AT for really good PA bucks hitting the ground.
> 
> My buddies dad talks about what it used to be like in the northern tier decades back. He said he would see herds of deer, see 100+ deer a day, deer running around Helter skelter, etc. I will take what we have right now any day.


I grew up w the 100+ deer everywhere up here. I love seeing the mature deer, but man I miss being able to hunt on 99% of any ground u can see. Knew every farmer in 100 miles and no one had a problem with hunters. Big deer are nice.... but you guys have no idea what u missed. No stands getting stolen, no one calling the wardens ie police because you walked somewhere, no one losing there mind because they can’t get a selfie w a deer. You’ll never understand


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Sat for 6+ hours yesterday and as a result I have no desire to hunt today at all. Ordering some boot blankets, it looks like I’m in it for the long haul....


I highly recommend the newer arctic shield boot blankets. They are much thinner than the big icebreaker brand and they are very warm. Depending on what kind of gear you wear, you can roll them up and stick one in each pocket. 

I use them inside both my heater bodysuit and my arctic shield bodysuit, not necessarily because I need the extra warmth but to protect the interior of the suit from the lugs of my boots. If I’m out on a long hike to one of my stands I can easily roll each one up and stick them in my coat pocket.

Search the web, pricing varies


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> Which ones did you buy?


Icebreakers. I have no experience with the Arctic Shields, so I can't compare. But all the reviews say the Icebreakers are much warmer, but bulkier. I guess it's up to each persons idea of "warm enough", but I wanted the warmest I could buy.


----------



## Bucket

Nukeshtr said:


> I grew up w the 100+ deer everywhere up here. I love seeing the mature deer, but man I miss being able to hunt on 99% of any ground u can see. Knew every farmer in 100 miles and no one had a problem with hunters. Big deer are nice.... but you guys have no idea what u missed. No stands getting stolen, no one calling the wardens ie police because you walked somewhere, no one losing there mind because they can’t get a selfie w a deer. You’ll never understand


Couldn't have said it any better! I'm no means a trophy hunter. Don't have anything mounted, and to be honest, even if I did shoot a wall hanger, I probably would just to a board mount. I have nothing against AR, and agree completely that it has worked as planned, and heard reduction has made a visible difference on the veg and underbrush. Back in the day, there was nothing growing low and the browse line was very visible. But, With the bigger racks and fewer deer, it has had an adverse effect on the hunters mentality. Not sure it is worth it in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks for the replies. 
Found these in my hunting room, not sure if I ever wore them. Trying them next cold day.


----------



## andymick32

I have a pair of arctic shield covers that I never used. I need to try them out soon. I’ve heard good things as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Found these in my hunting room, not sure if I ever wore them. Trying them next cold day.
> View attachment 6982863



LOL....you know you have a problem when you're "finding" things like that in your hunting room....I recently "found" two trialcameras that I put out a year ago:mg:funny thing, I happened to have the key for the locks on me...good thing or I might have forgotten them again.

These are the boot covers that I have...the back zipper finally broke, I think I've had these for about 5 years. You'll want to add a tab of some sort to the zipper, I used a zip tie...it's easier to grab

https://www.amazon.com/ArcticShield...ctic+shield+boot+covers&qid=1573653218&sr=8-5

good luck!

Joe


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Couldn't have said it any better! I'm no means a trophy hunter. Don't have anything mounted, and to be honest, even if I did shoot a wall hanger, I probably would just to a board mount. I have nothing against AR, and agree completely that it has worked as planned, and heard reduction has made a visible difference on the veg and underbrush. Back in the day, there was nothing growing low and the browse line was very visible. But, With the bigger racks and fewer deer, it has had an adverse effect on the hunters mentality. Not sure it is worth it in the grand scheme of things.


I think the mentality that people have today has more to do with hunting shows,marketing and social media rather than less deer and bigger bucks.To be honest,as far as deer numbers go,I think we're starting to approach what we had 20 years ago in may areas of public land.They aren't as visible because it's much thicker,the deer don't have to be on their feet searching for food and nobody is moving them.


----------



## MOA_Chaser

dougell said:


> I think the mentality that people have today has more to do with hunting shows,marketing and social media rather than less deer and bigger bucks.To be honest,as far as deer numbers go,I think we're starting to approach what we had 20 years ago in may areas of public land.They aren't as visible because it's much thicker,the deer don't have to be on their feet searching for food and nobody is moving them.


Don't forget that the deer on average are older and smarter, and therefore harder to hunt. That means more nocturnal deer, more deer that can avoid hunters, etc.


----------



## vonfoust

Only problem I found with boot covers is that my knees just don't bend like they used to, especially when bundled up and cold. Wasn't sure who was going to win the tug of war 20 feet up on Saturday.


----------



## dougell

MOA_Chaser said:


> Don't forget that the deer on average are older and smarter, and therefore harder to hunt. That means more nocturnal deer, more deer that can avoid hunters, etc.


I agree with that.I live and hunt in NC Pa where people scream there's no deer.I say it all the time.There's no shortage of deer where there's food and cover but they just don't have to be on their feet searching for food and avoiding people like they used.We have deer dying of old age in many places because the deer have all of the advantages.Years ago when the woods were loaded with hunters in rifle season,deer ran around like rabbits,picking up more deer as they went.I truly believed with far less pressure,they've evolved to just lay still and watch hunters walk on by.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I think the mentality that people have today has more to do with hunting shows,marketing and social media rather than less deer and bigger bucks.To be honest,as far as deer numbers go,I think we're starting to approach what we had 20 years ago in may areas of public land.They aren't as visible because it's much thicker,the deer don't have to be on their feet searching for food and nobody is moving them.


Not sure I agree with that completely. I think that's part of it, but a lot of the local ground that is no longer available to the public is owned by the older generation that I really doubt pay much attention to social media and the such. 

I guess "Times they are a-changin" describes it best.


----------



## MOA_Chaser

dougell said:


> I agree with that.I live and hunt in NC Pa where people scream there's no deer.I say it all the time.There's no shortage of deer where there's food and cover but they just don't have to be on their feet searching for food and avoiding people like they used.We have deer dying of old age in many places because the deer have all of the advantages.Years ago when the woods were loaded with hunters in rifle season,deer ran around like rabbits,picking up more deer as they went.I truly believed with far less pressure,they've evolved to just lay still and watch hunters walk on by.


Yeah I agree. Also back 20 years or so ago, rifle hunting was THE season, and a LOT of people did organized drives that hit every property around. Big nocturnal buck? No problem! Kick him out of the thicket into a line of guys waiting with rifles!

Now, for a lot of people including ourselves, archery is THE season, and rifle season is an afterthought. If you're a good hunter, you're probably going to tag out before you even pick up a gun, unless you specifically save tags (like we do, so we can late-season flintlock hunt).

Things have changed, but I think it's for the better.


----------



## 138104

Saw one doe come from a bedding area. That's it. Can only hunt until 2, but might not make it until then.


----------



## vonfoust

Saw the biggest buck I've seen this year on Saturday. Unfortunately I was walking behind my dog looking for pheasants. If I hadn't stopped on a logging road for some unknown reason, I never would have seen him. Probably adjusting a hat or something, look off to my left and a deer face slowly came together. By the time I realized it was a buck, and a good one, he jumped up and ran off down a hill. It was through a bunch of brush, never got to count points. He was only 15 yards off the logging road, half mile from my trail cams, and never would have known he existed. He was perfectly content to let me walk by and I would have if not for whatever I happened to be fixing.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Not sure I agree with that completely. I think that's part of it, but a lot of the local ground that is no longer available to the public is owned by the older generation that I really doubt pay much attention to social media and the such.
> 
> I guess "Times they are a-changin" describes it best.


Times are changing for sure and many of the issues are just general changes with society.When I was a kid,you could hunt just about anywhere.Now you can't even look at someone's property,let alone step foot on it.I don't think that has anything to do with low deer number or big bucks though because you can't even go near it any time of the year.I have an old neighbor who has about 25 acres directly in front of my house.He's a great guy and we're good friends but nobody steps a foot on his property for any reason and he wasn't always like that.Last year a couple barrels from my daughter's riding arena blew down into his woods and I didn't even go get them until I cleared it with him.He has no issues crossing my property though lol.


----------



## Nukeshtr

This was dairy farm country when I grew up (tioga/potter/Bradford counties) This was where a LOT of hunters wanted to be in gun season. Maybe it’s just the dairy industry going away... but every farm I grew up hunting was bought by someone out of the area and posted. I understand they could afford it, and wanted it. And more power to them. But I for one sure miss the times when hunters weren’t hated. Maybe not “hunters”... but... 

If you had gotten the opportunity to hunt in the 70s and 80s... you’d miss it. Wish I’d of started bowhunting when I was 12 instead of 18.


----------



## dougell

I grew up in Wyoming county,not far from the border of Bradford and Susquehanna counties and started to hunt in 1980.It was an awesome time with high deer numbers and excellent small game populations.Every fall was magical and everyone hunted.I have to say that I miss the excitement that was in the air but I think the hunting minus the rabbits and grouse is better today.We have world class turkey hunting now.Bigger bucks than ever with long and liberal season.Back in 1980,I never would have dreamed we'd have the opportunities that we have today.I make it back to hunt in Wyoming county on the first saturday of rifle season every year.The number of deer up there is insane but the woods are dead.Other than some random shots in the distance the only shots we hear are the one's we take.Those counties are all private land and it's exactly as you described.I've lived in northern Clearfield county for the past 28 years and the changes are exactly the same here.The only difference is,where we hunt it's 90% public land or owned by timber companies and open to the public.When I was 12,I killed a 4" spike,3 squirrels and a rabbit that year.It was a good thing because my doe tag got rejected.When my son was 12,he'd already killed 20+ deer,10+ turkeys and more small game than I can remember.It's different for sure but the good ole days are just beginning from my experience.The attitudes are definately different though.


----------



## vonfoust

Nukeshtr said:


> This was dairy farm country when I grew up (tioga/potter/Bradford counties) This was where a LOT of hunters wanted to be in gun season. Maybe it’s just the dairy industry going away... but every farm I grew up hunting was bought by someone out of the area and posted. I understand they could afford it, and wanted it. And more power to them. But I for one sure miss the times when hunters weren’t hated. Maybe not “hunters”... but...
> 
> If you had gotten the opportunity to hunt in the 70s and 80s... you’d miss it. Wish I’d of started bowhunting when I was 12 instead of 18.


I started in 1984 with gun, 1985 with bow. I do miss taking a .22 and not really worrying aobut which farm I ended up on. I don't miss those dog sized deer though


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I don't even want to say this.

Going to be a long rest of the day and night. Don't know how i managed to F it up but i shot back and low. :doh: Waited an hour before getting down...checked the arrow and backed out till tomorrow morning...


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> I don't even want to say this.
> 
> Going to be a long rest of the day and night. Don't know how i managed to F it up but i shot back and low. :doh: Waited an hour before getting down...checked the arrow and backed out till tomorrow morning...


That sucks punisher. But with these cold temperatures, you’re doing the right thing backing out altogether. Fingers crossed for a successful recovery.


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> I don't even want to say this.
> 
> Going to be a long rest of the day and night. Don't know how i managed to F it up but i shot back and low. :doh: Waited an hour before getting down...checked the arrow and backed out till tomorrow morning...


You’ll be ok. Straight guts looking at arrow. If not bumped should stay bedded within 200 yds tops. Dead deer. Best of luck with the search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Where are you located? I’m not sure if I’ll be able to help, but may be a few other members might?

You’re doing the right thing based on what I can see on that arrow


----------



## nick060200

AjPUNISHER said:


> I don't even want to say this.
> 
> Going to be a long rest of the day and night. Don't know how i managed to F it up but i shot back and low. :doh: Waited an hour before getting down...checked the arrow and backed out till tomorrow morning...


Looks like you got liver too. What broadhead were you using ? A straight gut shot never leaves that much blood on an arrow.


----------



## jlh42581

One of my good buddies shot one like the 2nd that if his numbers are even remotely close it will be the Centre County record typical with a bow. He doesnt wanna share pics, I dont blame him. Its STUPID big. Hes thinking it may be near 170.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Looks like you got liver too. What broadhead were you using ? A straight gut shot never leaves that much blood on an arrow.


I agree that you got liver too. If you shot this morning, I would go back out this afternoon and start tracking.


----------



## dougell

That's a dead deer and it looks like liver and guts.It will most likely be dead by this afternoon but it will still be dead tomorrow morning.I wouldn't agonize over it.That should be an easy find unless someone or something bumps it.Bad shots happen but what matters the most is what you do after the shot.You made the right call.It's spraying blood.You can see blood splattering pretty far from the arrow.


----------



## Straw

Aj that looks like the shot I made on my buck this year give him plenty of time and he will be dead. Hood luck on your recovery


----------



## tam9492

jlh42581 said:


> One of my good buddies shot one like the 2nd that if his numbers are even remotely close it will be the Centre County record typical with a bow. He doesnt wanna share pics, I dont blame him. Its STUPID big. Hes thinking it may be near 170.


I'm in Centre County and haven't heard about it, so he must be doing a good job keeping it quiet!


----------



## perryhunter4

With the tint of the blood it could be liver too but definitely guts with the matter on it. And straight guts can cover an arrow like that and our blood on the ground if a very low exit (have had it happen it happen as well as buddy). Either way dead deer for sure and hoping him the best finding it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

That’s a lot of blood on that arrow. That’s a dead deer. I’m guessing liver as well. He’s gonna be frozen solid in the am. In for pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

That's a solid liver hit.Liver blood often has a sandy-like structure to it.I certainly wouldn't agonize over it because it's not a bad hit at all.You like to hit them in the lungs so it's lights out in 10 seconds but that deer is dead.I'd take a liver shot over a shoulder shot.


----------



## jlh42581

tam9492 said:


> I'm in Centre County and haven't heard about it, so he must be doing a good job keeping it quiet!


Obviously if its a record it will come out. I know Ive never seen anything like it here and he had never seen it till the moment he shot it. His numbers and my numbers are a hair off, I didnt put a tape too it but I think its gonna be closer to 160 which means the record is only there by 4"

I hope for him it is, either way, its gonna be a top one if he puts it in the book. Now with that said, I know a landowner in clinton that lives on the border that if he was in Centre and wanted to let it known he could prob take that record. Theres a ton of bucks shot around here that are never talked about also by the amish. The day before he shot his, I was sent one from him that was a mutual coworkers brother that was stupid big too out of Lock Haven area. 

Quite a few 150s shot in gun season anymore, some are showing with a bow now. I also think the odds stacked up this fall for the pre-rut. An almost complete lack of acorns put massive quantities of deer on specific green food sources.

Oh, he shot a really nice buck last year on public he had no idea about either. Told him that he has a golden horseshoe up his butt


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thanks for the kind words and assurances guys...much appreciated. First one i hit like that, have a nervous stomach and feel like a piece of **** about it! 

Saw a doe and a fawn before light...then a small yr old buck...then another big doe solo at 11yds....about an hour later the narrow 8 came by (the one i hit today). I was surprised he came from the direction he did but had plenty of time to ready myself and just waited as he approached from about 70yds out. At 20 something yards i drew and as he got to 16yds he stopped on his own. I was pretty calm before the shot but very surprised when i saw where the arrow hit. He ran off about a 100yds and stopped, couldn't tell what he did or where he went after that.

I swore i heard a grunt around 5-10 minutes later from the direction i last saw him go?

Shot was at 7:10 this morning and i thought about going back this afternoon to search but figure i'm going to do as much as i can to not make matters worse then they already are by waiting even longer. I'm hoping he laid up not far from where i last saw him and nothing bumped him since. Atleast that's how i'm hoping it plays out.


----------



## tam9492

jlh42581 said:


> Obviously if its a record it will come out. I know Ive never seen anything like it here and he had never seen it till the moment he shot it. His numbers and my numbers are a hair off, I didnt put a tape too it but I think its gonna be closer to 160 which means the record is only there by 4"
> 
> I hope for him it is, either way, its gonna be a top one if he puts it in the book. Now with that said, I know a landowner in clinton that lives on the border that if he was in Centre and wanted to let it known he could prob take that record. Theres a ton of bucks shot around here that are never talked about also by the amish. The day before he shot his, I was sent one from him that was a mutual coworkers brother that was stupid big too out of Lock Haven area.
> 
> Quite a few 150s shot in gun season anymore, some are showing with a bow now. I also think the odds stacked up this fall for the pre-rut. An almost complete lack of acorns put massive quantities of deer on specific green food sources.
> 
> Oh, he shot a really nice buck last year on public he had no idea about either. Told him that he has a golden horseshoe up his butt


Some of this biggest bucks I've seen locally have been Amish shot. I think you're correct about 150ish bucks, too. They're not nearly as rare as they used to be. 170" is huge no matter where you are, but especially this year, I'm not at all surprised to hear that number being thrown around in PA.


----------



## dougell

If he's dead now he'll still be dead in the morning.That' a solid liver hit and he's most likely been dead for a while and probably within 30 yards from where you last saw him.I'm willing to bet as soon as you go to where you lost saw him,he'll be within sight and stiff as a board.My son shot one square in the liver this past saturday.She ran maybe 60 yards down to me,stood there for 10 minutes,took a few steps and laid down.An hour later her head was still up and she watched me climb down.She didn't want to go anywhere and I've witnessed a few other do exactly the same thing.We went in at first light and she was already completely stiff so she most likely died within an hour or so of us leaving.You'll get that deer and don't beat yourself up about hitting one in the liver.**** happens that we can't explain.It's what you do after the shot that counts.You did good.


----------



## jac48

Saw this on my game cam today. Pulled it since I filled my tag. Didn't show up until 11/3. Have not checked the cam in a few weeks so no idea he was lurking. Hope he's around next year. Going to hunt for the sheds come spring.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Good luck in the recovery aj. What was the shot angle of the deer when you shot him? Broadside, quartering to/away?


----------



## Charman03

No movement at all tonight on 4 cell cams I have out. Most movement has been at night. Pressure on the deer around here is crazy right now, more guys out right now than the first week of rifle season.


----------



## KylePA

Nice night In the stand In 5c. Setup in a pretty crooked tree on my climber. Had a young pencil thin 7 pointer wandering around grunting and spooking everything nearby. Deer were running everywhere away from him. 

Right at last light I had a big doe by herself work into me. PSA when hunting outa your Summit Viper make sure your top and bottom sections aren’t too far apart. Not much fun being at full draw and you are unable to bring my bow down to shoot. Probably should have shot her at 15 yards quartering to me a bit but when she was 3 or 4 yards and broadside I couldn’t bring my bow down. That was a first for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Liver hit ,,you will find it,,,first bed..will expire....


----------



## jlh42581

Charman03 said:


> No movement at all tonight on 4 cell cams I have out. Most movement has been at night. Pressure on the deer around here is crazy right now, more guys out right now than the first week of rifle season.


Ive observed an uptick all season on public. I am not sure if its social media or what it is but killing one on public seems to be the new goal? Hell I have access to some great private but I choose to hunt lots of public because I like to roam. Ive never seen it like this. Only thing I can think is the popularity of The Hunting Public has turned people back. Guess thats really what it needs though, if no one loves it, no one cares about it.


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> Ive observed an uptick all season on public. I am not sure if its social media or what it is but killing one on public seems to be the new goal? Hell I have access to some great private but I choose to hunt lots of public because I like to roam. Ive never seen it like this. Only thing I can think is the popularity of The Hunting Public has turned people back. Guess thats really what it needs though, if no one loves it, no one cares about it.


Most likely a result of lack of access and lost permission/development displacing hunters. I suspect 98+% of the PA hunting population has no idea who "Hunting Public" is.


----------



## full moon64

MOA_Chaser said:


> My son connected on this great buck tonight in 2D! His 16th deer, but his second buck with a vertical bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


congrats too ur son


----------



## andymick32

nicko said:


> Most likely a result of lack of access and lost permission/development displacing hunters. I suspect 98+% of the PA hunting population has no idea who "Hunting Public" is.


Everyone is sue happy now a days. It’s almost too risky to let people on your land. Not worth the risk. Definitely part of the reason most private landed is posted now.


----------



## perryhunter4

Well another day down. Six doe around 8 this morning coming in line and not a buck in tow. Around 9:15 a spike and 5 pt went it (pretty cool)could have shot the 5 but very scrawny. Then a lone doe tonight after moving stds. Hunting dark to dark since Saturday since I returned from Mizzou and no signs of rutting activity. Did have a nice 9 pt show up on one cam yesterday at 10:30 am at a std I was not at (go figure).....tarsals all stained. I got tomorrow yet and possibly Friday morning depending on daughters schedule (up in the air). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

jlh42581 said:


> Obviously if its a record it will come out. I know Ive never seen anything like it here and he had never seen it till the moment he shot it. His numbers and my numbers are a hair off, I didnt put a tape too it but I think its gonna be closer to 160 which means the record is only there by 4"
> 
> I hope for him it is, either way, its gonna be a top one if he puts it in the book. Now with that said, I know a landowner in clinton that lives on the border that if he was in Centre and wanted to let it known he could prob take that record. Theres a ton of bucks shot around here that are never talked about also by the amish. The day before he shot his, I was sent one from him that was a mutual coworkers brother that was stupid big too out of Lock Haven area.
> 
> Quite a few 150s shot in gun season anymore, some are showing with a bow now. I also think the odds stacked up this fall for the pre-rut. An almost complete lack of acorns put massive quantities of deer on specific green food sources.
> 
> Oh, he shot a really nice buck last year on public he had no idea about either. Told him that he has a golden horseshoe up his butt


A guy that lives close to me shot a buck a few weeks ago that scores in the 175 range, but doesn't post on forums so no one really gets to see the buck other than friends and family. Makes you wonder how many big bucks are shot that no one knows about.


----------



## Charman03

jlh42581 said:


> Ive observed an uptick all season on public. I am not sure if its social media or what it is but killing one on public seems to be the new goal? Hell I have access to some great private but I choose to hunt lots of public because I like to roam. Ive never seen it like this. Only thing I can think is the popularity of The Hunting Public has turned people back. Guess thats really what it needs though, if no one loves it, no one cares about it.


It’s the private ground around here, every little parcel gets hammered now in archery. Majority of the people I see are 45+ yrs old and using crossbows.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> Obviously if its a record it will come out. I know Ive never seen anything like it here and he had never seen it till the moment he shot it. His numbers and my numbers are a hair off, I didnt put a tape too it but I think its gonna be closer to 160 which means the record is only there by 4"
> 
> I hope for him it is, either way, its gonna be a top one if he puts it in the book. Now with that said, I know a landowner in clinton that lives on the border that if he was in Centre and wanted to let it known he could prob take that record. Theres a ton of bucks shot around here that are never talked about also by the amish. The day before he shot his, I was sent one from him that was a mutual coworkers brother that was stupid big too out of Lock Haven area.
> 
> Quite a few 150s shot in gun season anymore, some are showing with a bow now. I also think the odds stacked up this fall for the pre-rut. An almost complete lack of acorns put massive quantities of deer on specific green food sources.
> 
> Oh, he shot a really nice buck last year on public he had no idea about either. Told him that he has a golden horseshoe up his butt


I know a guy in Center County, can't really call him a friend, but we have been in the same circle a few times...he has a 168" and an 173" that he shot off of his farm, right out his back door, both with a bow.... his son shot a 165" last year with a crossbow. I have seen all of them with my own eyes and he has an official scoring sheet framed next to each. 

Getting into the record books takes a little more work than most realize, you don't simply shoot a pig and end up in a book. You have to want to be there....I'd bet everything that I own some of very biggest buck aren't in any record book.

Congrats to your buddy, that is a one hell of deer.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> I don't even want to say this.
> 
> Going to be a long rest of the day and night. Don't know how i managed to F it up but i shot back and low. :doh: Waited an hour before getting down...checked the arrow and backed out till tomorrow morning...
> .


Good luck this morning, hopefully it’s a quick recovery.


----------



## Gene94

Yes good luck! He won't be far! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I think the bright moon has the deer nocturnal. Just not seeing any daylight movement, which is odd for my area. Will sit until 2, pick the kids up from school, and then head out for the evening.


----------



## davydtune

Last night saw 4 doe and a shooter, tall 10 weighs easily over 200lbs. He was following a doe right at dark but he stopped at the edge of a shooting lane just over 50 yards and didn't move until after shooting time, hell I could hardly see his rack when he finally came through an opening at 30 yards. Waited till they were long clear and snuck my butt out of there


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck this morning AJ....in for the hero shot!


----------



## yetihunter1

jlh42581 said:


> Ive observed an uptick all season on public. I am not sure if its social media or what it is but killing one on public seems to be the new goal? Hell I have access to some great private but I choose to hunt lots of public because I like to roam. Ive never seen it like this. Only thing I can think is the popularity of The Hunting Public has turned people back. Guess thats really what it needs though, if no one loves it, no one cares about it.


I only hunt public based on lack of access everywhere else and yes this year I noticed an uptick in hunters on public as well. Granted half the guys I ran into do not strike me as the type to watch THP but I agree there are more people out, specially down in SEPA, and more out with crossbows. I think each guy I ran into or met in a parking lot was carrying a crossbow except for one.


----------



## jlh42581

yetihunter1 said:


> more out with crossbows. I think each guy I ran into or met in a parking lot was carrying a crossbow except for one.


Thats the other flip side of my "theory" is that crossbow sales have sky rocketed. Really dont need a stand if you dont wanna use one with a crossbow so that opens the game for a lot more people who dont wanna do that or learn to shoot. I just didnt wanna say it here cause that seems to touch a nerve. My shoulders are wrecked, one had surgery and im starting to wonder if the other is next. Ill shoot a regular bow as long as I can.

Part of me wonders where this loss in hunters has occurred? If i was on small tracts of public id prob feel overrun. Heck it sometimes feels like that in the big woods. People think that having 400,000 acres must be the bomb. Well, only so many good places exist in that much land. Half of its habitat is trash, theres only so many saddles or funnels or edges. Its like being in a merry go round. You just gotta be better at picking, when, where and how. Otherwise, the field is pretty level these days. Ive patterned deer much easier on smaller pieces of land but seeing a guy every day gets old.

Is what it is, what I tell myself these days is enjoy what you can and when its not fun dont go. Stay home a day, go home early.... who cares... its just hunting.


----------



## Scott99

Definitely see more people on public. Started hunting public as my primary location in 2007, 2G to be specific. It's been picking up the last several years but this year more than ever. Most of them carry crossbows not that it matters just an observation.


----------



## vonfoust

AJ?? Update??


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> Thats the other flip side of my "theory" is that crossbow sales have sky rocketed. Really dont need a stand if you dont wanna use one with a crossbow so that opens the game for a lot more people who dont wanna do that or learn to shoot. I just didnt wanna say it here cause that seems to touch a nerve. My shoulders are wrecked, one had surgery and im starting to wonder if the other is next. Ill shoot a regular bow as long as I can.
> 
> Part of me wonders where this loss in hunters has occurred? If i was on small tracts of public id prob feel overrun. Heck it sometimes feels like that in the big woods. People think that having 400,000 acres must be the bomb. Well, only so many good places exist in that much land. Half of its habitat is trash, theres only so many saddles or funnels or edges. Its like being in a merry go round. You just gotta be better at picking, when, where and how. Otherwise, the field is pretty level these days. Ive patterned deer much easier on smaller pieces of land but seeing a guy every day gets old.
> 
> Is what it is, what I tell myself these days is enjoy what you can and when its not fun dont go. Stay home a day, go home early.... who cares... its just hunting.


I still see no pressure except for the places where they stock pheasants.I haven't seen a single bowhunter all year.Every Sat morning about a mile from my house, I cut across a road to go bird hunting.It's about 5 miles long and the entire tract is owned by Seneca resource corp and open to the public.On the first day of the bear inline season,I saw three trucks parked.Last weekend,I saw one at 8:00am.I don't see little pressure.Normally it's zero pressure.There's another big tract owned by the conservation fund about 1/4 mile from my house.I've only seen one truck parked there all year and I go by it every morning on my way to take my son to the bus.


----------



## PAKraig

3rd and 4th buck today just ran under my stand hounding a doe. All legal, but nothing close to a "shooter" even with only 2.5 days left in the season


----------



## 138104

PAKraig said:


> 3rd and 4th buck today just ran under my stand hounding a doe. All legal, but nothing close to a "shooter" even with only 2.5 days left in the season


I haven't seen anything. Good to read some are. Gives me hope...lol!


----------



## Gene94

My brother shot a 5 point this morning. My other brother is hunting my place and saw 4 doe and just had a big 3 point roll past a little before 11:00. Another one of my relatives are out and saw a stud and another small buck or 2 and a few doe. Got one of the does. They're coming out of lock down here. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> AJ?? Update??


Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## PAKraig

Gene94 said:


> My brother shot a 5 point this morning. My other brother is hunting my place and saw 4 doe and just had a big 3 point roll past a little before 11:00. Another one of my relatives are out and saw a stud and another small buck or 2 and a few doe. Got one of the does. They're coming out of lock down here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Wait, what's a "big 3 point" ??? Haha!

Perry, I'm on the other end of the county as you, Landisburg. The rut might not hit you until Sunday... :mg:


----------



## 138104

PAKraig said:


> Wait, what's a "big 3 point" ??? Haha!
> 
> Perry, I'm on the other end of the county as you, Landisburg. The rut might not hit you until Sunday... :mg:


Lol! I saw good rut activity end of Oct to first Sat in Nov. Maybe it moved east to west!


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Lol! I saw good rut activity end of Oct to first Sat in Nov. Maybe it moved east to west!


That would be fantastic as I haven't really seen much of it yet. Gives me hope.


----------



## dougell

PAKraig said:


> Wait, what's a "big 3 point" ??? Haha!
> 
> Perry, I'm on the other end of the county as you, Landisburg. The rut might not hit you until Sunday... :mg:


When my son was 7,I had him sitting with my buddy on the first saturday of rifle season so I could push some deer to him.A little ways into the drive,I heard a couple shots.At 7,I wasn't overly optimistic in the outcome but when I walked up to them,he blurted out that he just killed a HUGE 3 point and a doe.I said that's kind of an oxymoron and he just gave me a confused look


----------



## Gene94

PAKraig said:


> Wait, what's a "big 3 point" ??? Haha!
> 
> Perry, I'm on the other end of the county as you, Landisburg. The rut might not hit you until Sunday... :mg:


Lol, sounds funny right? I suppose "big" is relative. He said it had 12" cowhorn spikes with a 3rd point in there somewhere. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Perry24 said:


> Lol! I saw good rut activity end of Oct to first Sat in Nov. Maybe it moved east to west!


Yeah, pretty sure most good buck have been on lockdown for a week now. Still have 2 days for them to get back out there!


----------



## Charman03

Just like the “big bodied” spikes you always hear about lol


----------



## Mathias

My daughter lives in Upper Bucks. Her Ring doorbell went off at 0230, a little Bear walking down the driveway. 
If he was bigger I go sit in a stand there.


----------



## 138104

Googled base layers and this came up...omg

Any recommendations?


----------



## dougell

Cool,they come with a built in condom.


----------



## nicko

They should patent that and call it the package pouch.


----------



## vonfoust

Thinking "Morning Wood" Nick. Market towards the younger crowd. Sitka logo and a flat brimmed hat sold with it and you got yourself a gold mine.


----------



## perryhunter4

vonfoust said:


> Thinking "Morning Wood" Nick. Market towards the younger crowd. Sitka logo and a flat brimmed hat sold with it and you got yourself a gold mine.


Hahahahaha that’s funny...but also the truth! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> AJ?? Update??



Starting to think Punisher didn’t have the best of days. Still hoping for a hero pic.


----------



## Matt Musto

So I killed a big eight last evening that I have been after this season, and I couldn’t be happier. I first new about this deer last year from a friend’s trail cam about a ½ mile away from my spot. Another friend saw him last Thanksgiving but could not get a shot when he bedded with a doe in thick cover only 20 yards from him. The buck was only a few hundred yards from my stand at that point. So he must have relocated to our area. I never got a picture of him last year nor did I see him while hunting. He really wasn’t on my radar this year as a buck I might target. 

In July and August this year I got several velvet photos and thought he was a good deer but I had hopes of killing a big ten pointer on another farm I have permission on. I hunted the ten 4 times before a crazy amount of pressure and no sightings, cam or in person, had me doubting he was in the area or might be dead.

Around the same time I started getting pics of the 8 pointer hitting my mock scrape and I had a feeling he was living on my small parcel I hunt. 

Again on November 7th he was there but he now had a huge hole in his backstrap from another hunter. Luckily whoever shot at him was I believe, on the ground, and the broadhead lodged in his vertebrae. If it was from an elevated position it probably would have got into his guts and that would have been the end of him. 

Saturday, November 9th I hunted in the morning on my large farm and saw 3 young bucks and 10 or so doe but no real rutting activity. There were also 4 other hunters hunting on 60 acres of woods. I got down at 9:30 and went to my son’s final football game and when it was over at 1:00, I went out for an evening hunt to see if I could meet up with the 8 pointer. I wasn’t the only one out her either as there were 2 other hunters, one a trespasser, both within 80 yards of me north and south of my stand. To say I was discouraged was an understatement. A spike came out at 4:30 and shortly after a commotion was coming my way. It was two doe and twin fawns. Before I left to hunt my daughter asked me to shoot something for her. As the doe cam to 8 yards under my stand with minutes left of shooting light, no buck was behind them, so I picked a spot on the biggest nanny and squeezed off a shot. It sounded like I hit a bucket of mud, ugh… I went back two hours later and tracked until 9ish, going 225 yards until we lost blood. Blood was bright red, no bubbles, classic muscle hit, high. I found my arrow Sunday morning and it was all fat and greasy. I felt pretty sure she was still alive but you never know.
Little did I know this doe would help me kill the “Hole in the Back 8”. I was feeling ill Tuesday night, as friends and neighbors were tagging out and by their accounts it was on!! It was time to take a “sick” day. Oddly as sick as I was, Wednesday found me back at the big farm settled in my stand at 6:15AM, hoping any mature buck might come by and offer me a shot. It was dead until 7:30 until all hell broke loose. As many as ten deer were busting through the woods at close to 200 yards away. I couldn’t really tell but assumed they were does and maybe a buck or two. Suddenly closer to me at 80 yards I hear a grunt and then see a pretty decent 7 or 5 point with long beams (Couldn’t make out brow tines) mount and breed a doe. After he jammed her he chased a small 2 yo looking 6 off and the doe took of in the opposite way with this crew in tow. By 12 I got down without any more action, frozen solid, to thaw out for a bit and re-assess my afternoon. 

Even with all the hunting pressure at my small parcel I decided to go there with a perfect NW wind. By 2:30 I was set up and ready. At four a one sided 4 point made his way along the creek and moved past me. I waited hoping a buck had a doe up in the bedding area west of my stand. At 4:38 I looked over and spotted a doe. She was calm and feeding. She made her way down the hillside stopping and eating leaves off of the blowdowns from the crazy storm a couple weeks ago. As I glassed her I realized it was the doe I had shot and could see the wound high on her back above her front legs. WHAt!! My first thought was I was going to shoot her again. I then noticed another deer circling down wind and it was him. To say I lost my composure might be an understatement. Thankfully he took his time feeding as well and I was able to talk myself down and focus on my anchor and picking a spot. He moved to within 20 yards but was obstructed by leaves on the hillside. He stayed there for a minute and then started moving into my lane. He veered up towards the doe and at about 25 yards he stopped to eat another leaf and I released a perfect shot behind the rib up into his heart. He jumped and landed in the top of a blow down and was stuck in the air. I couldn’t believe it. He finally crashed out and skidded to a stop. As I sat there thanking the lord and my wife in my head I hear crashing again and he was stumbling down the hill towards me. He crashed again right under my stand but was still huffing, head up. I grabbed another arrow and drilled him between the shoulder blades. He jumped again and landed still with his head tangled in another blow down. It was the most dramatic kill I’ve ever made. I’m super proud and on cloud nine that I was finally able to successfully take a big mature buck that I got to know.

Thanks for reading
Matt


----------



## Buck Teeth

Got this guy the first day, October 5th, at 6:55pm. Had a few bigger bucks on cam in this area, but just couldn't say no to this guy after watching him for a few minutes. Hung a trail cam here on September 21 and retrieved it October 2, he showed 10 of the 11 days in daylight, so I knew my odds were good. I shot him in almost the exact spot as he is standing in the trail cam picture.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome story and great buck Musto!! Also congrats BT.


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> So I killed a big eight last evening that I have been after this season, and I couldn’t be happier. I first new about this deer last year from a friend’s trail cam about a ½ mile away from my spot. Another friend saw him last Thanksgiving but could not get a shot when he bedded with a doe in thick cover only 20 yards from him. The buck was only a few hundred yards from my stand at that point. So he must have relocated to our area. I never got a picture of him last year nor did I see him while hunting. He really wasn’t on my radar this year as a buck I might target.
> 
> In July and August this year I got several velvet photos and thought he was a good deer but I had hopes of killing a big ten pointer on another farm I have permission on. I hunted the ten 4 times before a crazy amount of pressure and no sightings, cam or in person, had me doubting he was in the area or might be dead.
> 
> Around the same time I started getting pics of the 8 pointer hitting my mock scrape and I had a feeling he was living on my small parcel I hunt.
> 
> Again on November 7th he was there but he now had a huge hole in his backstrap from another hunter. Luckily whoever shot at him was I believe, on the ground, and the broadhead lodged in his vertebrae. If it was from an elevated position it probably would have got into his guts and that would have been the end of him.
> 
> Saturday, November 9th I hunted in the morning on my large farm and saw 3 young bucks and 10 or so doe but no real rutting activity. There were also 4 other hunters hunting on 60 acres of woods. I got down at 9:30 and went to my son’s final football game and when it was over at 1:00, I went out for an evening hunt to see if I could meet up with the 8 pointer. I wasn’t the only one out her either as there were 2 other hunters, one a trespasser, both within 80 yards of me north and south of my stand. To say I was discouraged was an understatement. A spike came out at 4:30 and shortly after a commotion was coming my way. It was two doe and twin fawns. Before I left to hunt my daughter asked me to shoot something for her. As the doe cam to 8 yards under my stand with minutes left of shooting light, no buck was behind them, so I picked a spot on the biggest nanny and squeezed off a shot. It sounded like I hit a bucket of mud, ugh… I went back two hours later and tracked until 9ish, going 225 yards until we lost blood. Blood was bright red, no bubbles, classic muscle hit, high. I found my arrow Sunday morning and it was all fat and greasy. I felt pretty sure she was still alive but you never know.
> Little did I know this doe would help me kill the “Hole in the Back 8”. I was feeling ill Tuesday night, as friends and neighbors were tagging out and by their accounts it was on!! It was time to take a “sick” day. Oddly as sick as I was, Wednesday found me back at the big farm settled in my stand at 6:15AM, hoping any mature buck might come by and offer me a shot. It was dead until 7:30 until all hell broke loose. As many as ten deer were busting through the woods at close to 200 yards away. I couldn’t really tell but assumed they were does and maybe a buck or two. Suddenly closer to me at 80 yards I hear a grunt and then see a pretty decent 7 or 5 point with long beams (Couldn’t make out brow tines) mount and breed a doe. After he jammed her he chased a small 2 yo looking 6 off and the doe took of in the opposite way with this crew in tow. By 12 I got down without any more action, frozen solid, to thaw out for a bit and re-assess my afternoon.
> 
> Even with all the hunting pressure at my small parcel I decided to go there with a perfect NW wind. By 2:30 I was set up and ready. At four a one sided 4 point made his way along the creek and moved past me. I waited hoping a buck had a doe up in the bedding area west of my stand. At 4:38 I looked over and spotted a doe. She was calm and feeding. She made her way down the hillside stopping and eating leaves off of the blowdowns from the crazy storm a couple weeks ago. As I glassed her I realized it was the doe I had shot and could see the wound high on her back above her front legs. WHAt!! My first thought was I was going to shoot her again. I then noticed another deer circling down wind and it was him. To say I lost my composure might be an understatement. Thankfully he took his time feeding as well and I was able to talk myself down and focus on my anchor and picking a spot. He moved to within 20 yards but was obstructed by leaves on the hillside. He stayed there for a minute and then started moving into my lane. He veered up towards the doe and at about 25 yards he stopped to eat another leaf and I released a perfect shot behind the rib up into his heart. He jumped and landed in the top of a blow down and was stuck in the air. I couldn’t believe it. He finally crashed out and skidded to a stop. As I sat there thanking the lord and my wife in my head I hear crashing again and he was stumbling down the hill towards me. He crashed again right under my stand but was still huffing, head up. I grabbed another arrow and drilled him between the shoulder blades. He jumped again and landed still with his head tangled in another blow down. It was the most dramatic kill I’ve ever made. I’m super proud and on cloud nine that I was finally able to successfully take a big mature buck that I got to know.
> 
> Thanks for reading
> Matt


Great buck. Congrats


----------



## dougell

Nice job fellas


----------



## Jhfabian1

nicko said:


> Looks like somebody found one of my stands up here and took exception to it. Luckily they didn’t have enough balls to climb up and do any damage to the stand, stick straps, or lifeline. I bent the bottom section back into position so it’s still useable.
> 
> Probably time to go strictly to my LW stick set to access these stands, take down the climbing sticks in place now, and reduce the set profile.


Sure it wasn't a bear?


----------



## nick060200

Matt Musto said:


> So I killed a big eight last evening that I have been after this season, and I couldn’t be happier. I first new about this deer last year from a friend’s trail cam about a ½ mile away from my spot. Another friend saw him last Thanksgiving but could not get a shot when he bedded with a doe in thick cover only 20 yards from him. The buck was only a few hundred yards from my stand at that point. So he must have relocated to our area. I never got a picture of him last year nor did I see him while hunting. He really wasn’t on my radar this year as a buck I might target.
> 
> In July and August this year I got several velvet photos and thought he was a good deer but I had hopes of killing a big ten pointer on another farm I have permission on. I hunted the ten 4 times before a crazy amount of pressure and no sightings, cam or in person, had me doubting he was in the area or might be dead.
> 
> Around the same time I started getting pics of the 8 pointer hitting my mock scrape and I had a feeling he was living on my small parcel I hunt.
> 
> Again on November 7th he was there but he now had a huge hole in his backstrap from another hunter. Luckily whoever shot at him was I believe, on the ground, and the broadhead lodged in his vertebrae. If it was from an elevated position it probably would have got into his guts and that would have been the end of him.
> 
> Saturday, November 9th I hunted in the morning on my large farm and saw 3 young bucks and 10 or so doe but no real rutting activity. There were also 4 other hunters hunting on 60 acres of woods. I got down at 9:30 and went to my son’s final football game and when it was over at 1:00, I went out for an evening hunt to see if I could meet up with the 8 pointer. I wasn’t the only one out her either as there were 2 other hunters, one a trespasser, both within 80 yards of me north and south of my stand. To say I was discouraged was an understatement. A spike came out at 4:30 and shortly after a commotion was coming my way. It was two doe and twin fawns. Before I left to hunt my daughter asked me to shoot something for her. As the doe cam to 8 yards under my stand with minutes left of shooting light, no buck was behind them, so I picked a spot on the biggest nanny and squeezed off a shot. It sounded like I hit a bucket of mud, ugh… I went back two hours later and tracked until 9ish, going 225 yards until we lost blood. Blood was bright red, no bubbles, classic muscle hit, high. I found my arrow Sunday morning and it was all fat and greasy. I felt pretty sure she was still alive but you never know.
> Little did I know this doe would help me kill the “Hole in the Back 8”. I was feeling ill Tuesday night, as friends and neighbors were tagging out and by their accounts it was on!! It was time to take a “sick” day. Oddly as sick as I was, Wednesday found me back at the big farm settled in my stand at 6:15AM, hoping any mature buck might come by and offer me a shot. It was dead until 7:30 until all hell broke loose. As many as ten deer were busting through the woods at close to 200 yards away. I couldn’t really tell but assumed they were does and maybe a buck or two. Suddenly closer to me at 80 yards I hear a grunt and then see a pretty decent 7 or 5 point with long beams (Couldn’t make out brow tines) mount and breed a doe. After he jammed her he chased a small 2 yo looking 6 off and the doe took of in the opposite way with this crew in tow. By 12 I got down without any more action, frozen solid, to thaw out for a bit and re-assess my afternoon.
> 
> Even with all the hunting pressure at my small parcel I decided to go there with a perfect NW wind. By 2:30 I was set up and ready. At four a one sided 4 point made his way along the creek and moved past me. I waited hoping a buck had a doe up in the bedding area west of my stand. At 4:38 I looked over and spotted a doe. She was calm and feeding. She made her way down the hillside stopping and eating leaves off of the blowdowns from the crazy storm a couple weeks ago. As I glassed her I realized it was the doe I had shot and could see the wound high on her back above her front legs. WHAt!! My first thought was I was going to shoot her again. I then noticed another deer circling down wind and it was him. To say I lost my composure might be an understatement. Thankfully he took his time feeding as well and I was able to talk myself down and focus on my anchor and picking a spot. He moved to within 20 yards but was obstructed by leaves on the hillside. He stayed there for a minute and then started moving into my lane. He veered up towards the doe and at about 25 yards he stopped to eat another leaf and I released a perfect shot behind the rib up into his heart. He jumped and landed in the top of a blow down and was stuck in the air. I couldn’t believe it. He finally crashed out and skidded to a stop. As I sat there thanking the lord and my wife in my head I hear crashing again and he was stumbling down the hill towards me. He crashed again right under my stand but was still huffing, head up. I grabbed another arrow and drilled him between the shoulder blades. He jumped again and landed still with his head tangled in another blow down. It was the most dramatic kill I’ve ever made. I’m super proud and on cloud nine that I was finally able to successfully take a big mature buck that I got to know.
> 
> Thanks for reading
> Matt


Congrats. That's a great deer, But how in the world did you kill that buck with that old bow and a wisker biscuit ? Lol


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> Congrats. That's a great deer, But how in the world did you kill that buck with that old bow and a wisker biscuit ? Lol


And no 2000$ worth of camo as well.


----------



## jac48

Congrats, those are some great looking deer. I always enjoy reading the story behind the harvest.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt! Love the dark antlers. Thanks for sharing all the details. Made for a great read.

Isn’t amazing how many details we can remember from hunts over multiple days and multiple deer but we (me) can’t remember what we had for dinner last night?


----------



## nicko

Congrats buck teeth! Nice buck.

It’s been a good year so far in PA.


----------



## nicko

Jhfabian1 said:


> Sure it wasn't a bear?


Highly unlikely. I grew up playing in these woods as a kid and I’ve been hunting in them since I’ve been 16. Never saw any sign of bears up here at all. Southern Berks county.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> AJ?? Update??





Billy H said:


> Starting to think Punisher didn’t have the best of days. Still hoping for a hero pic.


Unfortunately, i don't have good news...

Went in early and sat on the ground about 300yds in the opposite direction the buck went yesterday. 6:38am the scrub 8pt went by me at 15yds. By 7:30 i was at the scene of the crime and following the blood to the last place i saw the buck yesterday before he went out of sight.

Blood trail was far from being good but relatively easy to track for about the first 50yds...until i got to about where he had stopped and stood briefly. Lost him altogther for quite awhile just after that...then picked him up again for another 40yds and lost the blood again. Theres a thick overgrown area they often bed in close to 100yds ahead of where i was...so i figured if he was near thats where he would have headed. I had just snuck quietly into it and watched 2 deer stand up about 40yds away...but both were doe. They moved off after a few minutes and i went in further, and found his blood again. By now i'm roughly 200yds from where i shot him and just over an hour into the search. Not long after reaquiring blood i found his bed...with frozen blood in it, but no deer.

Looked like a herd has been running the trails in there, checked every one of them and couldn't find another drop of blood. From there i expanded my search several hundred yards ahead in the direction i strongly felt he went, but found nothing. I then returned to the bedding area and went over it even more thoroughly crawling under and over everything he might have come in contact with but could'nt find anything to go on.

Shot was just slightly quartering to and the arrow entered 2 to 3 inches above the white of the belly line (with a 3 blade 1.5" cut mechanical broadhead) and exited lower yet on the off side cutting belly hair off on the exit. No way i could have cut the liver, definitely hit intestines and 'maybe' part of the stomach but the hit was just too far back and low to do enough damage to have him expire in that first bed. Unfortunately...i think it's more likely he's still alive and suffering then laid up dead somewhere.

At this point i don't have much desire to even hunt the last 2 days of the season...or later on for that matter.

I took a practice shot at the same yardage in the woods after searching for the day and shot just as far to the right as i did on the buck:frusty:

By now he's going to be like a needle in a haystack to find...if he's even really dead but i'm not giving up the search.

*
Congrats to Matt and BT! Good to see somebody doing it right!*


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> Unfortunately, i don't have good news...
> 
> Went in early and sat on the ground about 300yds in the opposite direction the buck went yesterday. 6:38am the scrub 8pt went by me at 15yds. By 7:30 i was at the scene of the crime and following the blood to the last place i saw the buck yesterday before he went out of sight.
> 
> Blood trail was far from being good but relatively easy to track for about the first 50yds...until i got to about where he had stopped and stood briefly. Lost him altogther for quite awhile just after that...then picked him up again for another 40yds and lost the blood again. Theres a thick overgrown area they often bed in close to 100yds ahead of where i was...so i figured if he was near thats where he would have headed. I had just snuck quietly into it and watched 2 deer stand up about 40yds away...but both were doe. They moved off after a few minutes and i went in further, and found his blood again. By now i'm roughly 200yds from where i shot him and just over an hour into the search. Not long after reaquiring blood i found his bed...with frozen blood in it, but no deer.
> 
> Looked like a herd has been running the trails in there, checked every one of them and couldn't find another drop of blood. From there i expanded my search several hundred yards ahead in the direction i strongly felt he went, but found nothing. I then returned to the bedding area and went over it even more thoroughly crawling under and over everything he might have come in contact with but could'nt find anything to go on.
> 
> Shot was just slightly quartering to and the arrow entered 2 to 3 inches above the white of the belly line (with a 3 blade 1.5" cut mechanical broadhead) and exited lower yet on the off side cutting belly hair off on the exit. No way i could have cut the liver, definitely hit intestines and 'maybe' part of the stomach but the hit was just too far back and low to do enough damage to have him expire in that first bed. Unfortunately...i think it's more likely he's still alive and suffering then laid up dead somewhere.
> 
> At this point i don't have much desire to even hunt the last 2 days of the season...or later on for that matter.
> 
> I took a practice shot at the same yardage in the woods after searching for the day and shot just as far to the right as i did on the buck:frusty:
> 
> By now he's going to be like a needle in a haystack to find...if he's even really dead but i'm not giving up the search.
> 
> *
> Congrats to Matt and BT! Good to see somebody doing it right!*


Sorry to hear that. Don't beat yourself up over it. It happens to everyone at some point.


----------



## full moon64

congrats on bucks everyone
B T and M M
My second time hunting is in the am,,,all day sit...i will pull my bow up 5 am,,,and wait for first light...Hopefully I beat him too his bedroom,,,doe bedding is off 100 yds too west and other 50 yds too east...in funnel..I will be..We will see:thumbs_up


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats Matt! Great buck!


----------



## rambofirstblood

Aj , sorry you didn't find him.
Get back out there and maybe he will come by.
Also listen for the crows.
Good luck!


----------



## Ryanp019

Perry24 said:


> Lol! I saw good rut activity end of Oct to first Sat in Nov. Maybe it moved east to west!


Perry it’s been really strange. I’m in shermansdale. The last week has been dead. Cams and in field. Finally saw some big does moving about tonight In the field and not a buck around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats guys, great bucks!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Ryanp019 said:


> Perry it’s been really strange. I’m in shermansdale. The last week has been dead. Cams and in field. Finally saw some big does moving about tonight In the field and not a buck around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any chance bucks are locked down with does and just not as visible?


----------



## Spency

Great bucks guys, congrats to all!

Best of luck on finding him yet Aj!

Been a tough year for me so far. One shooter in range over a week in in Ohio and he was following a doe at warp speed. Only saw 3 deer here in the stand on all day sits Friday and Monday. Down to tomorrow afternoon and Saturday for the early season.

My step sons are both tagged out. One is an awesome 140" or so 12 pointer in 2F last week.


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear it AJ. Sounds like you handled it as best as you could in terms of follow up and giving the deer time.

That said......confession time. I gave plenty of updates and details about my trip in Potter last week for the exception of Friday. So here it is........It is a long read. 

I got into my stand at the bottom of the 7 acre field by 6am and was prepared for a full day sit. Fresh snow on the ground from the previous day, temps in the low teens, and NW wind in my face. Had a spike work through the saplings behind me before 9am. About 9:30, I heard some movement behind me in the same area the spike came from so I turned to see a coyote at 20-25 yards but screened by a bunch of saplings. And the snow sticking to all the trees and branches just reduced clear views even further. I had the bow in hand & was looking for an opening but I thought while doing this "do I really want to shoot a coyote?". They are thickly populated up on that property and I probably should take one out given the opportunity but I won't eat it and have no desire to keep the pelt. And the "blood lust" phase of my hunting career passed by about 30+ years ago. I felt a little relief having not having a shot opening.

11:30 am, I see movement in the timber coming my way......spike. I lost track of the number of spikes I saw on this trip.....spike sightings out numbered doe sightings. Any way, he came in right and stopped in the treeline to survey the field.....12 yards. He caught my wind, not terribly, and headed back into the timber in the direction he came from.

The rest of the day was dead until the last hour of light which was prime time on this trip. Just to give some background, this lease we are on is around 2,000 acres +/- and zeroing in on deer has been a challenge in the 4 years we have been on it. This 7 acre field has been the spot my buddys dad sits every time we hunt but he says he doesn't see anything on it. And he is not the hardcore hunter he used to be due to age (72) and recovery from throat cancer over the past year+. To look at the field, it is just that.....a field. Grass.....no food plot, no soft mast trees......nothing that would make you think at fist glance "gotta sit that field". Well on Tuesday, every time I looked into that field, I saw a deer standing there.......doe, spike....there was always something there. So, I decided as long I saw deer (does particularly), that would be base camp for my stand sits the rest of the trip. 

Fast forward to 4:40pm on the last day. I hear branches snap and out of the timber a doe steps onto the field 60 yards straight away. I still have one doe tag for this WMU and wanted to save it for gun season. But now she's slowly grazing her way towards me and I decided if she gave me an offer I couldn't refuse, I would take it. Then.......GRUNT. A buck was trailing her and making his way through the timber coming right to left. I kept the doe in my periphery but was focused on putting eyes on the unseen buck.

By the time he cleared the woodline and hit the field edge, I knew I would take the shot if he gave it. He was not the biggest buck I saw that week but I would have been happy putting my tag on him. The doe kept feeding closer and eventually ended up right beneath my stand, 2 yards from my tree. The buck at this point closed to 30 yards out and was grunting nonstop, almost to the point of it sounding like somebody was playing with a grunt tube. and long drawn out grunts that lasted 5 seconds. I never saw that in person until now. The doe by now, right beneath my tree, was getting spooky and looked right up at me. Don't move, breathe out of your nose, don't move. She had enough and trotted off back into the timber. 

The buck didn't follow her. He worked down off the field and into the treeline where I was set up. If it all worked out, he would give me a 15-20 yard shot. And he did. I started thinking about how picture perfect this situation was playing out. Last hour of the last day, snow covered field, sun setting in front of me, a close-to-hot doe, and a buck ready for action. It all the makings of a perfect ending.

I was supposed to leave at 12 noon that day for home but told my wife the night before I wanted to hunt to the end of the day instead and would shove off early the following morning. She wasn't happy. Compounded with all the last scene I laid out above, I felt the pressure to make this extra stay worth it. 

The buck was screened by trees and saplings so I came to full draw. "This is really gonna happen" I thought. I'm at full draw, the buck cleared the brush. I'm good. Hit the release.......hit low at the base of the neck. I knew it was not good as soon as I saw the arrow impact. How did I F this up?????

It was now 4:45 pm. I had just put an arrow into a mountain buck and watched him heave a bit as he walked off. I was hopeful I clipped vitals and his reaction was indicative of this. Got my marbles together and decided to take my stand and sticks down, load gear into the car, and collect my thoughts about how to proceed. I had a brief phone conversation with Joe (12ringer) who was closeby hunting another property, and I decided to head in for a recovery as darkness fell. As I walked down to the bottom of the 7 acre field, I heard coyotes lighting up the night air with their howls. I had competition to find the buck.

I've never tracked a deer in the dark and doing so solo up in this area was slightly intimidating. But I spent a lot of time on foot getting to know this property in previous years.....and the day old snow on the ground meant I would not get lost. Simply follow my boot tracks out. 

I took up the trail at 6:00pm and started at the point of impact and followed his tracks through briars and saplings stands. My pack has a bow holder which I found to be a PIA as having the bow on the back of my pack resulted in it catching on every branch above my shoulders. I had blood within the first 30 yards of his trail and it picked up from there. I was moving slow and it was complete darkness in short order. About 100 yards in, I found his bed with blood in it. Uhhhhhhh........ I knew that was not good. If he was hurt bad enough, he would had died in this bed if I gave him enough time. I decided to follow his trail a bit more, marking it with reflective orange tree tacks all the way. I didn't really nee the tacks as I had my boot tracks in the snow to work with as they gave some extra assurance to me in an unfamiliar situation 250 miles from home in the middle of the big woods of Potter at night on my own. 

As I followed the bucks track in the dark, I started to see more reflective tacks on trees.....my tacks. He crossed right through a flat in the timber I had marked with the same reflective tacks in late October during a trip up there for the senior hunt with my buddy and his dad. I felt a little better being in somewhat familiar surroundings. Then his track started to go downhill. At that point, I decided it was time to call it quits for the night and back out.

I called my wife when I got back to the hotel and told her I needed to track the buck at first light (again, she was not happy). When I told her the previous night I was staying until Saturday morning, it was not even with the intention of hunting. Just get a good nights sleep, pack up the room, and hit the road by 6am and home before noon. So much for that.

I got into the woods on Saturday morning at 6:30am on the backside of the mountain and worked up to a point where I could cross-cut the bucks track. I had two worries going into this track job: 

1 - coyotes, as I had one within bow range the previous day and I heard them howling as I started up the track job on Friday night
2 - the bucks tracks mixing with other deer tracks from overnight/early morning

Picking up the track from where I backed out Friday night, I followed him down into the creekbottom. It seemed like s good sign......wounded deer end up in areas of water and die. but No deer. His tracks crossed the creek and started going uphill, leaving just enough blood in the snow along the way to keep me on his trail.

This day is now Saturday 11/9......the heart of the prime rut hunting phase. And I am locked into finding this buck. I eventually find 1, 2. 3 of his beds....all within 20 yards of each other,,,,all with blood in them. But the blood is in both sides of the lower neck area based on the beds. It doesn't look to be a fatal hit. By now, I have tracked him for over a mile, just enough blood specks in the snow to know I am on his trail, but he keeps going uphill which in mind is not indicative of mortally wounded deer.

Then, his tracks mix with tracks of other deer......and blood disappears. 8:00am Saturday morning.......time to call it quits. I call my buddy to give him an update, oblivious to the fact I am in he middle of Potter county deep woods on 11/9. I end the call, blow my nose as my nose runs non-stop in cold weather, and hear a loud grunt. I freeze at the sound of the grunt and look around only to hear somebody yell" COME ON!!!!!" Once I hear the voice, I see the annoyed hunter in his stand, maybe 100 yards away. 11/9 and some yahoo is on his phone in the middle of the woods talkinmg and blowing his nose.....I'd be annoyed too, I called out my apologies, said I was tracking a buck from last night, and cleared the area;.

Making that decision to end the search is deflating because it means a wounded deer and failure on your part as the hunter. So many scenarios play out in your head overnight and during the track job that makes you think it will all result in a successful recovery. 

In hindsight, I think I let the final day, final hour, hot doe with buck in tow scenario cloud my shot process, I was looking at the deer as a whole instead of settling my pin in a solid vital area. 

Based on what I saw, I feel the buck will heal up and live (and is still alive), But I doesn't erase the knowledge that I didn't uphold my end. 

So why tell all of this now and not just keep it to myself? Maybe a little self therapeutic. Maybe I feel the need to get it off my chest. I have always been transparent about my hunting thoughts and experiences so this is in line with what I share, good or bad.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Kudos to you for all the follow up effort. Hopefully you can reconnect in rifle season.


----------



## jasonk0519

Nick, I give you credit for sharing your story. Unfortunately it has happened to most of us and it never gets easier. The only thing we can do is learn from every experience good or bad. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leaves

Nice bucks matt and teeth!


----------



## Ryanp019

LetThemGrow said:


> Any chance bucks are locked down with does and just not as visible?


I’m assuming they are locked down for sure. The corn across the road just got cut on Monday so I think a lot of the rutting activity we all hope for was happening over there in the cover. 2 days left going to keep at it but pretty frustrated at this point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

good luck everyone,,stay safe,,Leaving for mountain..


----------



## 138104

Ryanp019 said:


> Perry it’s been really strange. I’m in shermansdale. The last week has been dead. Cams and in field. Finally saw some big does moving about tonight In the field and not a buck around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around 5, I had 3 does come in. The first was a fawn, so let her walk by at 20 yds. The other 2 does changed direction and never presented a shot. So, I saw 4 does yesterday, but no bucks trailing them. They must be on lock down.

Any of you Perry Co guys members of Perry County Archers? Was thinking about joining, but wanted to get an idea of what the facilities are like.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ryanp019 said:


> I’m assuming they are locked down for sure. The corn across the road just got cut on Monday so I think a lot of the rutting activity we all hope for was happening over there in the cover. 2 days left going to keep at it but pretty frustrated at this point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The corn is killing a lot of us....such a wet fall, many can’t get their equipment in to harvest. Down here in the SE a lot has come down, but upstate at our camp close to 90% is still standing. Been good for those bear hunting or those who don’t mind killing a 2 year old. A majority of the buck with a few years in them are buried in that corn. It was still up as of yesterday.


----------



## PAKraig

Was set up and quiet by 5:31 this morning. Bumped a bunch of deer coming in so we'll see how it goes... not always a bad thing this time of year.

Perry24, PCA is pretty much 2nd to none. They need volunteers to help at 3D shoots so if you're willing to be active you'd be welcomed with open arms. Indoor shooting range, similar to Baker's Archery, and lots of acreage for outside shooting. I bought my own property/acreage so I still attend the Labor Day 2-day shoot most years, but no longer pay for a membership... Just too many other irons in the fire right now.


----------



## davydtune

Last night two small bucks came out of some standing corn and had a little fight till this heavy 8 came out of the thicket. The young guys slipped back into the standing corn real smooth like, lol! I grunted at the 8 but he was on a mission. Later a not very wide but high 10 came down the edge of the thicket and got to 35 yards and stopped on a dime and turned around and went back. Not sure what happened but no way he smelled or saw me and I didn't walk in any where close to where he was :dontknow: A bit later had a little spike and a doe come in at the same time from opposite directions and they had a couple min Mexican stand off, lol! After that she came right under me and he came over for a look so she ran but in that flip her hips up in the air prancing way :wink: I snuck out and will be back in there this afternoon


----------



## davydtune

Stinks season closes tomorrow


----------



## PAKraig

davydtune said:


> Stinks season closes tomorrow


Yep, should be in til bear rifle season.


----------



## Matt Musto

MOA_Chaser said:


> My son connected on this great buck tonight in 2D! His 16th deer, but his second buck with a vertical bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Awesome, Congrats to your son and you. I wish I could get my son to go out hunting with me anymore. He is not interested.


----------



## Mathias

Maybe next year it will run longer, we can only hope.

Bucks are scarce in my home area right now. Last couple hunts I saw mostly fawns, yesterday afternoon 5 fawns with one adult doe. Seems all the mature deer are shacked up right now.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats MOA-!


----------



## PAKraig

Good job MOA and co!

Just saw a good 10 pushing a doe with a small 8 trailing them both.

Went by at 50 yards, wanted nothing to do with can or grunt or wheeze... Not surprised but had to try


----------



## Matt Musto

nick060200 said:


> Congrats. That's a great deer, But how in the world did you kill that buck with that old bow and a wisker biscuit ? Lol


That old bow is my newest bow lol 2007 Elite XXL and I will never stray from a WB Time to break out the 1997 Hoyt Deviator for a doe in late season.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Congrats Matt! Love the dark antlers. Thanks for sharing all the details. Made for a great read.
> 
> Isn’t amazing how many details we can remember from hunts over multiple days and multiple deer but we (me) can’t remember what we had for dinner last night?


My wife always says If it has to do with hunting or fishing, the tasks get done or I remember every detail.....
Thanks Nick


----------



## davydtune

Yeah that heavy 8 last night could care less about that that grunt call and it was so quiet out I know he could hear it.


----------



## Matt Musto

AjPUNISHER said:


> Unfortunately, i don't have good news...
> 
> Went in early and sat on the ground about 300yds in the opposite direction the buck went yesterday. 6:38am the scrub 8pt went by me at 15yds. By 7:30 i was at the scene of the crime and following the blood to the last place i saw the buck yesterday before he went out of sight.
> 
> Blood trail was far from being good but relatively easy to track for about the first 50yds...until i got to about where he had stopped and stood briefly. Lost him altogther for quite awhile just after that...then picked him up again for another 40yds and lost the blood again. Theres a thick overgrown area they often bed in close to 100yds ahead of where i was...so i figured if he was near thats where he would have headed. I had just snuck quietly into it and watched 2 deer stand up about 40yds away...but both were doe. They moved off after a few minutes and i went in further, and found his blood again. By now i'm roughly 200yds from where i shot him and just over an hour into the search. Not long after reaquiring blood i found his bed...with frozen blood in it, but no deer.
> 
> Looked like a herd has been running the trails in there, checked every one of them and couldn't find another drop of blood. From there i expanded my search several hundred yards ahead in the direction i strongly felt he went, but found nothing. I then returned to the bedding area and went over it even more thoroughly crawling under and over everything he might have come in contact with but could'nt find anything to go on.
> 
> Shot was just slightly quartering to and the arrow entered 2 to 3 inches above the white of the belly line (with a 3 blade 1.5" cut mechanical broadhead) and exited lower yet on the off side cutting belly hair off on the exit. No way i could have cut the liver, definitely hit intestines and 'maybe' part of the stomach but the hit was just too far back and low to do enough damage to have him expire in that first bed. Unfortunately...i think it's more likely he's still alive and suffering then laid up dead somewhere.
> 
> At this point i don't have much desire to even hunt the last 2 days of the season...or later on for that matter.
> 
> I took a practice shot at the same yardage in the woods after searching for the day and shot just as far to the right as i did on the buck:frusty:
> 
> By now he's going to be like a needle in a haystack to find...if he's even really dead but i'm not giving up the search.
> 
> *
> Congrats to Matt and BT! Good to see somebody doing it right!*


Sorry to hear that AJ. I would head to water and be on the lookout for buzzards if you're going to keep searching. Good Luck


----------



## MOA_Chaser

PAKraig said:


> Good job MOA and co!
> 
> Just saw a good 10 pushing a doe with a small 8 trailing them both.
> 
> Went by at 50 yards, wanted nothing to do with can or grunt or wheeze... Not surprised but had to try


I took a vacation day today and I'm in one of his stands. He saw two different 140 class bucks while hunting this plot over the past couple weeks; he has two stands around it so he can be right with the wind on almost any day. The big guys were chasing doe, and if he was in the top stand, one would chase a doe past the bottom stand, and vice versa. Hahaha... I'm in there to see if I can pick the lucky stand today.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Sorry to hear it AJ. Sounds like you handled it as best as you could in terms of follow up and giving the deer time.
> 
> That said......confession time. I gave plenty of updates and details about my trip in Potter last week for the exception of Friday. So here it is........It is a long read.
> 
> I got into my stand at the bottom of the 7 acre field by 6am and was prepared for a full day sit. Fresh snow on the ground from the previous day, temps in the low teens, and NW wind in my face. Had a spike work through the saplings behind me before 9am. About 9:30, I heard some movement behind me in the same area the spike came from so I turned to see a coyote at 20-25 yards but screened by a bunch of saplings. And the snow sticking to all the trees and branches just reduced clear views even further. I had the bow in hand & was looking for an opening but I thought while doing this "do I really want to shoot a coyote?". They are thickly populated up on that property and I probably should take one out given the opportunity but I won't eat it and have no desire to keep the pelt. And the "blood lust" phase of my hunting career passed by about 30+ years ago. I felt a little relief having not having a shot opening.
> 
> 11:30 am, I see movement in the timber coming my way......spike. I lost track of the number of spikes I saw on this trip.....spike sightings out numbered doe sightings. Any way, he came in right and stopped in the treeline to survey the field.....12 yards. He caught my wind, not terribly, and headed back into the timber in the direction he came from.
> 
> The rest of the day was dead until the last hour of light which was prime time on this trip. Just to give some background, this lease we are on is around 2,000 acres +/- and zeroing in on deer has been a challenge in the 4 years we have been on it. This 7 acre field has been the spot my buddys dad sits every time we hunt but he says he doesn't see anything on it. And he is not the hardcore hunter he used to be due to age (72) and recovery from throat cancer over the past year+. To look at the field, it is just that.....a field. Grass.....no food plot, no soft mast trees......nothing that would make you think at fist glance "gotta sit that field". Well on Tuesday, every time I looked into that field, I saw a deer standing there.......doe, spike....there was always something there. So, I decided as long I saw deer (does particularly), that would be base camp for my stand sits the rest of the trip.
> 
> Fast forward to 4:40pm on the last day. I hear branches snap and out of the timber a doe steps onto the field 60 yards straight away. I still have one doe tag for this WMU and wanted to save it for gun season. But now she's slowly grazing her way towards me and I decided if she gave me an offer I couldn't refuse, I would take it. Then.......GRUNT. A buck was trailing her and making his way through the timber coming right to left. I kept the doe in my periphery but was focused on putting eyes on the unseen buck.
> 
> By the time he cleared the woodline and hit the field edge, I knew I would take the shot if he gave it. He was not the biggest buck I saw that week but I would have been happy putting my tag on him. The doe kept feeding closer and eventually ended up right beneath my stand, 2 yards from my tree. The buck at this point closed to 30 yards out and was grunting nonstop, almost to the point of it sounding like somebody was playing with a grunt tube. and long drawn out grunts that lasted 5 seconds. I never saw that in person until now. The doe by now, right beneath my tree, was getting spooky and looked right up at me. Don't move, breathe out of your nose, don't move. She had enough and trotted off back into the timber.
> 
> The buck didn't follow her. He worked down off the field and into the treeline where I was set up. If it all worked out, he would give me a 15-20 yard shot. And he did. I started thinking about how picture perfect this situation was playing out. Last hour of the last day, snow covered field, sun setting in front of me, a close-to-hot doe, and a buck ready for action. It all the makings of a perfect ending.
> 
> I was supposed to leave at 12 noon that day for home but told my wife the night before I wanted to hunt to the end of the day instead and would shove off early the following morning. She wasn't happy. Compounded with all the last scene I laid out above, I felt the pressure to make this extra stay worth it.
> 
> The buck was screened by trees and saplings so I came to full draw. "This is really gonna happen" I thought. I'm at full draw, the buck cleared the brush. I'm good. Hit the release.......hit low at the base of the neck. I knew it was not good as soon as I saw the arrow impact. How did I F this up?????
> 
> It was now 4:45 pm. I had just put an arrow into a mountain buck and watched him heave a bit as he walked off. I was hopeful I clipped vitals and his reaction was indicative of this. Got my marbles together and decided to take my stand and sticks down, load gear into the car, and collect my thoughts about how to proceed. I had a brief phone conversation with Joe (12ringer) who was closeby hunting another property, and I decided to head in for a recovery as darkness fell. As I walked down to the bottom of the 7 acre field, I heard coyotes lighting up the night air with their howls. I had competition to find the buck.
> 
> I've never tracked a deer in the dark and doing so solo up in this area was slightly intimidating. But I spent a lot of time on foot getting to know this property in previous years.....and the day old snow on the ground meant I would not get lost. Simply follow my boot tracks out.
> 
> I took up the trail at 6:00pm and started at the point of impact and followed his tracks through briars and saplings stands. My pack has a bow holder which I found to be a PIA as having the bow on the back of my pack resulted in it catching on every branch above my shoulders. I had blood within the first 30 yards of his trail and it picked up from there. I was moving slow and it was complete darkness in short order. About 100 yards in, I found his bed with blood in it. Uhhhhhhh........ I knew that was not good. If he was hurt bad enough, he would had died in this bed if I gave him enough time. I decided to follow his trail a bit more, marking it with reflective orange tree tacks all the way. I didn't really nee the tacks as I had my boot tracks in the snow to work with as they gave some extra assurance to me in an unfamiliar situation 250 miles from home in the middle of the big woods of Potter at night on my own.
> 
> As I followed the bucks track in the dark, I started to see more reflective tacks on trees.....my tacks. He crossed right through a flat in the timber I had marked with the same reflective tacks in late October during a trip up there for the senior hunt with my buddy and his dad. I felt a little better being in somewhat familiar surroundings. Then his track started to go downhill. At that point, I decided it was time to call it quits for the night and back out.
> 
> I called my wife when I got back to the hotel and told her I needed to track the buck at first light (again, she was not happy). When I told her the previous night I was staying until Saturday morning, it was not even with the intention of hunting. Just get a good nights sleep, pack up the room, and hit the road by 6am and home before noon. So much for that.
> 
> I got into the woods on Saturday morning at 6:30am on the backside of the mountain and worked up to a point where I could cross-cut the bucks track. I had two worries going into this track job:
> 
> 1 - coyotes, as I had one within bow range the previous day and I heard them howling as I started up the track job on Friday night
> 2 - the bucks tracks mixing with other deer tracks from overnight/early morning
> 
> Picking up the track from where I backed out Friday night, I followed him down into the creekbottom. It seemed like s good sign......wounded deer end up in areas of water and die. but No deer. His tracks crossed the creek and started going uphill, leaving just enough blood in the snow along the way to keep me on his trail.
> 
> This day is now Saturday 11/9......the heart of the prime rut hunting phase. And I am locked into finding this buck. I eventually find 1, 2. 3 of his beds....all within 20 yards of each other,,,,all with blood in them. But the blood is in both sides of the lower neck area based on the beds. It doesn't look to be a fatal hit. By now, I have tracked him for over a mile, just enough blood specks in the snow to know I am on his trail, but he keeps going uphill which in mind is not indicative of mortally wounded deer.
> 
> Then, his tracks mix with tracks of other deer......and blood disappears. 8:00am Saturday morning.......time to call it quits. I call my buddy to give him an update, oblivious to the fact I am in he middle of Potter county deep woods on 11/9. I end the call, blow my nose as my nose runs non-stop in cold weather, and hear a loud grunt. I freeze at the sound of the grunt and look around only to hear somebody yell" COME ON!!!!!" Once I hear the voice, I see the annoyed hunter in his stand, maybe 100 yards away. 11/9 and some yahoo is on his phone in the middle of the woods talkinmg and blowing his nose.....I'd be annoyed too, I called out my apologies, said I was tracking a buck from last night, and cleared the area;.
> 
> Making that decision to end the search is deflating because it means a wounded deer and failure on your part as the hunter. So many scenarios play out in your head overnight and during the track job that makes you think it will all result in a successful recovery.
> 
> In hindsight, I think I let the final day, final hour, hot doe with buck in tow scenario cloud my shot process, I was looking at the deer as a whole instead of settling my pin in a solid vital area.
> 
> Based on what I saw, I feel the buck will heal up and live (and is still alive), But I doesn't erase the knowledge that I didn't uphold my end.
> 
> So why tell all of this now and not just keep it to myself? Maybe a little self therapeutic. Maybe I feel the need to get it off my chest. I have always been transparent about my hunting thoughts and experiences so this is in line with what I share, good or bad.


Good read Nick, sorry for the outcome. It sounds like a brisket shot. These are tough animals and I bet he is going to live. I know when it happened to me with the doe and a few years ago with a buck I took a few days to beat myself up and then was able to make me refocus on really taking a good shot. I have that problem where I sometime don't even remember picking a spot or the whole shooting cycle we practice all summer long.


----------



## TRex18

12-Ringer said:


> The corn is killing a lot of us....such a wet fall, many can’t get their equipment in to harvest. Down here in the SE a lot has come down, but upstate at our camp close to 90% is still standing. Been good for those bear hunting or those who don’t mind killing a 2 year old. A majority of the buck with a few years in them are buried in that corn. It was still up as of yesterday.


A lot of Corn is up out here in 2D. Our fall Oct was very dry. Then it rained first week of November. I hunted near a corn stand last night and thought. I wouldnt be in the woods if I was a Deer. I would be in there!


----------



## tam9492

Saw 6 bucks yesterday. Passed on a 2 year old 8 that was locked on a doe and saw two mature bucks that were also locked on does.


----------



## Charman03

Standing corn around here holding a lot of deer as well


----------



## Nukeshtr

Matt Musto said:


> Good read Nick, sorry for the outcome. It sounds like a brisket shot. These are tough animals and I bet he is going to live. I know when it happened to me with the doe and a few years ago with a buck I took a few days to beat myself up and then was able to make me refocus on really taking a good shot. I have that problem where I sometime don't even remember picking a spot or the whole shooting cycle we practice all summer long.




PLEASE don’t take this comment wrong... this is for everyone. Not being a Richard head, but I haven’t made a bad shot in a long time on an animal. I’m sure it’s just blind luck. Haven’t had a hard tracking job or a recovery ... can’t remember the last one i struggled on. That being said... I KNOW it is gonna happen! There are times I legitimately obsess over that. It happens to us all. It’s gonna happen again. I’m so damn thankful every time it doesn’t... it’s like a huge weight off my back after every shot. Not sure if anyone else ever has these thoughts that I can’t get rid of... I do all the time. I completely 1000% understand when it happens. If it happened 2 or 3 times... I don’t know how I’d handle it. But I know it’s gonna happen.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> Good read Nick, sorry for the outcome. It sounds like a brisket shot. These are tough animals and I bet he is going to live. I know when it happened to me with the doe and a few years ago with a buck I took a few days to beat myself up and then was able to make me refocus on really taking a good shot. I have that problem where I sometime don't even remember picking a spot or the whole shooting cycle we practice all summer long.


The doe I shot back in early October, I was locked in and focused on the entire shot process. This time, kinda like you said Matt .... I just blinked out the process and didn’t follow my mental check list.


----------



## Mathias

Charman03 said:


> Standing corn around here holding a lot of deer as well


When I left my hunting spot yesterday afternoon I drove past 2 very large cornfields about a mile apart. Several rows around the perimeter had been cut. They were loaded with deer, I had to stop to keep from hitting 2 fawns crossing over to one. Wish it was down.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That really is one of the most frustrating aspects of hunting. You can do everything possible to replicate the shot scenario. You can practice from your stand wearing the clothes that you’ll be hunting in, you can enter 3-D contests and take shots from unknown distances at targets with varying angles, but there is no real effective simulation for a living breathing animal in front of you. 

I have been blessed in my 26-year bow hunting career to have only hit and unrecovered (define by putting my tag on it) three deer. One was a monster buck in Kansas that must have a titanium plate at the back of the shoulder blade because I literally felt as though my arrow bounced off of him. We watched him several times later that week chasing doe with no Ill effects. We had trail camera pictures of him all the way into February so I was confident that shot wasn’t fatal. About six years prior to that I hit a beautiful nine point on the very last daily archery season. I tracked the entire day, I tracked him all day Sunday, I took the day off of work Monday and track him, only to find him alive in a bed. I called the local warden to request permission to finish what I started as it was out of the season and was told I had to wait for warden or deputy to be present with me. Neither showed up and the deer got up and walked off. He was shot on opening day of shotgun season by a youth hunter who was out with his father; at least I had some closure on that issue. 

The only other time was when I shot a doe that I was unable to recover by nightfall, and when I recovered her the next morning the coyotes had gotten the best of her. 

Like others have been mentioning, I don’t think I’m any better than the average bear, probably just lucky. I do believe that luck is nothing more than preparedness coupled with opportunity; but like I said to start this post there is very little that you can do to prepare yourself for a living breathing animal standing in front of you; Especially during the rut when you will have likely either been taken by surprise by a deer charging in or be full of anxiety because you watched it slowly work its way across the field to you. 

I think the most important aspect or correction that any Hunter can apply to the scenarios is a genuine recovery effort. Nothing turns my stomach worse I wanna hear a guy shot, “knew he made a bad shot, and doesn’t even get down to track Or a guy who goes over and find sparse blood and says oh it must’ve been a flesh wound and gives up. It’s those type of people that really cause the biggest problems for all the rest of us.

Just my .02

I should be resting up to get ready for the afternoon hunt here in Kansas but I’m just too full of excitement and energy to rest and don’t want to get into stand quite yet as I can still see deer in the pasture that I’d have to cross


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> The doe I shot back in early October, I was locked in and focused on the entire shot process. This time, kinda like you said Matt .... I just blinked out the process and didn’t follow my mental check list.


A shot through the neck almost always means a dead deer in very short order or a deer that will survive with no issues,depending on what you hit.Take out the spine,jugular or throat and it's lights out.Put it through muscle and it's nothing more than a flesh wound.About 10 years ago,I was in Ohio and a buck came in just after first light.It was a gimme broadside shot at 12 yards.I didn't see the arrow hit but the deer ran 20 yards and crashed in some beech brush.As it was thrashing around,it was grunting continuously.I waited a few minutes for everything to go silent and climbed down.When I walked over to him,he was stone dead but I center punched him right in the hindquarter.It was actually embarrassing and I still have no explanation.There's a difference between losing a deer and making a non-fatal hit.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I should be resting up to get ready for the afternoon hunt here in Kansas but I’m just too full of excitement and energy to rest and don’t want to get into stand quite yet *as I can still see deer in the pasture that I’d have to cross*


HECS suit Joe, walk right past them. Maybe pet a few on the way past.


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> A shot through the neck almost always means a dead deer in very short order or a deer that will survive with no issues,depending on what you hit.Take out the spine,jugular or throat and it's lights out.Put it through muscle and it's nothing more than a flesh wound.About 10 years ago,I was in Ohio and a buck came in just after first light.It was a gimme broadside shot at 12 yards.I didn't see the arrow hit but the deer ran 20 yards and crashed in some beech brush.As it was thrashing around,it was grunting continuously.I waited a few minutes for everything to go silent and climbed down.When I walked over to him,he was stone dead but I center punched him right in the hindquarter.It was actually embarrassing and I still have no explanation.There's a difference between losing a deer and making a non-fatal hit.


Was out helping recover one a few years ago that was hit "right behind the shoulder." We found him in short order with a decent blood trail. The hit was behind the shoulder, about 3 feet, or 2" in front of the tail. I'd much rather stick one in the hams than the guts, IMHO.


----------



## dougell

Years ago I read a book by Chuck Adams and he advocated shooting them in the hams if they were facing away from you.For whatever reason,I find that distasteful and wouldn't do it intentionally but it is a deadly shot.


----------



## black_chill

TRex18 said:


> A lot of Corn is up out here in 2D. Our fall Oct was very dry. Then it rained first week of November. I hunted near a corn stand last night and thought. I wouldnt be in the woods if I was a Deer. I would be in there!


Our farm is east of you a little bit. We also had corn planted this year on our property and saw the same thing. I saw two 8 pts. come from the woods and go into the corn. My brother saw the same thing that morning also. Haven't been back up since as I have been hunting closer to home, but if I had gone up I would have been at that stand again.


----------



## KylePA

dougell said:


> Years ago I read a book by Chuck Adams and he advocated shooting them in the hams if they were facing away from you.For whatever reason,I find that distasteful and wouldn't do it intentionally but it is a deadly shot.


Helped a friend track a doe square in the ham a few years back. Quartering away turned into facing away at the shot and the arrow entered the rear ham and got maybe 10'' of penetration. We found that deer 5 hours later probably 200 yards away still very much alive but unable to move. Agree on it being quite fatal but definitely not a great idea to advocate as an aiming point.


----------



## dougell

The farmers around here all sell their corn to an ethanol plant and they usually don't pick it until Dec so they don't have to pay to have it dried.


----------



## Matt Musto

Need some Taxidermist suggestions for Lower Bucks county. Is Stranix the best? Any other lesser known guys?


----------



## nicko

It’s not lower Bucks but Berks/Chester. “Mike’s still life taxidermy”. He used to have a shop out of his basement in Douglasville but I think he now has a shop in Spring city. Does excellent work but it is out of your area.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> A shot through the neck almost always means a dead deer in very short order or a deer that will survive with no issues,depending on what you hit.Take out the spine,jugular or throat and it's lights out.Put it through muscle and it's nothing more than a flesh wound.About 10 years ago,I was in Ohio and a buck came in just after first light.It was a gimme broadside shot at 12 yards.I didn't see the arrow hit but the deer ran 20 yards and crashed in some beech brush.As it was thrashing around,it was grunting continuously.I waited a few minutes for everything to go silent and climbed down.When I walked over to him,he was stone dead but I center punched him right in the hindquarter.It was actually embarrassing and I still have no explanation.There's a difference between losing a deer and making a non-fatal hit.


I killed a yearling doe with a neck shot at 15 yards years back. She dropped like a stone right where she stood. Death was almost instant. COC Head severed the jugular. Not a shot I would attempt again but was lethal for sure.


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> Need some Taxidermist suggestions for Lower Bucks county. Is Stranix the best? Any other lesser known guys?


Matt, bucks county but not lower bucks, not far off "Mike Zander" he has a website, been in business for years. I've had some deer and fish done by him. . 
Here are a couple examples on my office wall . Not monsters but real happy with the work. I did the euro. Damn sideways pic#%&*^%.


----------



## Gene94

Matt Musto said:


> Need some Taxidermist suggestions for Lower Bucks county. Is Stranix the best? Any other lesser known guys?


Far out of your territory but I would recommend Outback Imagery Taxidermy in York Springs to anyone in the country. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Fixed it for ya Billy.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Fixed it for ya Billy.


Thanks!


----------



## Nukeshtr

Matt Musto said:


> Need some Taxidermist suggestions for Lower Bucks county. Is Stranix the best? Any other lesser known guys?


“Lower bucks county”?????

Is that really a place????


----------



## 138104

True Mount Taxidermy in Quakertown. I guess not really lower Bucks, but an option to look at.


----------



## irishiup

Shot in 2F, Friday, Nov. 8 at 4:30 p.m. I feel like with the ideal temps last weekend and this upcoming weekend, the archery harvest numbers are going to be high this year. 









Regarding standing corn, I used to curse it. Now I'm wondering if it actually helps keep some of the "summer hunting" (poaching) down vs. the alternate years when it's wide open fields of beans.


----------



## KylePA

Perry24 said:


> True Mount Taxidermy in Quakertown. I guess not really lower Bucks, but an option to look at.


My brother had his buck done here last year. Check out her Facebook page. Has quite a following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Matt Musto said:


> Need some Taxidermist suggestions for Lower Bucks county. Is Stranix the best? Any other lesser known guys?


Murray Derstines, Telford Pa
Does great work, personally not a strains fan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Mathias said:


> Murray Derstines, Telford Pa
> Does great work, personally not a strains fan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Derstine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

KylePA said:


> My brother had his buck done here last year. Check out her Facebook page. Has quite a following
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, my friend said she is pretty easy on the eyes...lol!


----------



## KylePA

Swing and a miss tonight on a fat doe. Ugh where did that tree come from. Was absolute chaos tonight in my corner of 5c. I had a little 3 point and around a 100” 8 point running a group of 10 does ragged. Was like one giant game of tag. I had 3 different doe run directly under me at full speed. 

Fun night probably, won’t get out in 5c til closer to Thanksgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

irishiup said:


> Shot in 2F, Friday, Nov. 8 at 4:30 p.m. I feel like with the ideal temps last weekend and this upcoming weekend, the archery harvest numbers are going to be high this year.
> 
> View attachment 6985281


Very nice...Congrats!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

KylePA said:


> Swing and a miss tonight on a fat doe.


I'd rather i hit a tree then made the shot that i did. Good luck...when you get out again.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Saw 2 doe, 1 within range...a fawn and the scrub 5pt this morning, no chasing and no movement seen after 6:27am except for a red fox. I kept tabs on where it was going as well...just in case it knew something i didn't.

Sat till about 9am and resumed my search by backtracking where the buck came from Wednesday morning...but saw no sign of him in that direction.
I wouldn't trust eating him now if i somehow managed to stumble across him but i have 2 other directions to search...and not giving it up until i check those areas as well.

Probably take me till sunday to cover both areas but gonna sit the am tomorrow for a bit and won't be totally opposed to filling my 2nd doe tag if given the opportunity...and try real hard to not F' it up too:embara:


Good luck tomorrow all!


----------



## pa.hunter

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'd rather i hit a tree then made the shot that i did. Good luck...when you get out again.


dont beat yourself up it happens practice all you want but live animal is whole different ball game in woods been their:wink:


----------



## Wingtrap

One of the biggest bucks I shot at, I hit a tree, the buck bent the broadhead while running off. I still have that "trophy" . The tree was behind him and I missed low


----------



## Team Mike

AJ your deer is dead with the amount of blood on that arrow I can’t believe you didn’t find him 1st thing in the morning, but don’t beat yourself up over it. It sucks if you’ve hunted long enough it happens I did it last year at 10 yards. There’s a big difference between taking a bad shot and making a bad shot.


----------



## 138104

Having trouble getting the motivation to head out. Took the dog out around 4:30 and winds are a little stronger than I expected. Keep telling myself I can't kill one from the couch though...lol!


----------



## davydtune

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'd rather i hit a tree then made the shot that i did. Good luck...when you get out again.


Man like said don't beat yourself up about it, **** happens and there isn't much we can do about it other than give it our all to try and find and then move on. I know it sucks, been there, but nothing is truly wasted so even though it's not the out come you strived for something(s) will in fact consume that deer. Still stings I know but what can you do? I say jump back on that horse and ride


----------



## davydtune

2 more shooters and scrub last night. The one was the same heavy 8 from the night before. Just stayed out a little too far to shoot. Oh well gonna go give her hell today and see where it all falls  Good luck everyone on this final day.


----------



## 138104

Heard some grunting and chasing walking to my stand. Hope that is a good sign of what's to come today.


----------



## 138104

Stupid, stupid, stupid me. Had a buck give me a chip shot at 20. Never moved my sight and shot over him. Sight was set at 35. In 20 years of bowhunting, I've only missed 2 deer. I've doubled that this season...smh.


----------



## nicko

It’s squirrel-tastic so far


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Stupid, stupid, stupid me. Had a buck give me a chip shot at 20. Never moved my sight and shot over him. Sight was set at 35. In 20 years of bowhunting, I've only missed 2 deer. I've doubled that this season...smh.


Sorry too hear...Glad your seeing deer...Yesterday went well,passing small 8,and seeing monster too far too shoot..Today I woke up 315 am..migraine ...Cant hunt or climb like that..Looks like Saturday first day of buck for me...

Anyone want too go bow 1st day of buck message me...Stand and lifeline is done for you...
Dave..


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> It’s squirrel-tastic so far


I was kept entertained by a jet-black Mink yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Billy H

Just saw an interesting commercial on one of the big 3 networks. it was from the PGC about CWD.


----------



## nick060200

Man just had a nice shooter run past me 5x within 10yds chasing a doe hard. Would not stop for anything. Yelled , grunted , did the MEH sound stupid loud. Nothing was altering his mind


----------



## nicko

I did not come properly dressed for this wind today.


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> I did not come properly dressed for this wind today.


Agreed! Thought I was good until it really picked up. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Aspade17 said:


> Agreed! Thought I was good until it really picked up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I spent 11 hours on stand a few days in a row in potter last week and I was not this cold.


----------



## 138104

Wife sent me this. OTD in 2013. The buck I missed today was in the same spot, but smaller.


----------



## 13third

Aspade17 said:


> Agreed! Thought I was good until it really picked up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just a stiff breeze here in Bedford. No deer and I’m shivering. Glad I’m not the only one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

13third said:


> Just a stiff breeze here in Bedford. No deer and I’m shivering. Glad I’m not the only one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and me both Donnie. Fulton County is no different except I can't get a constant wind direction. It's swirling all over and the dee rive seen so far have all known something is up

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Just a light breeze with bluebird sky in my area. Haven't seen a deer since my whiff at 6:35.


----------



## nicko

Saw a red fox and nothing else.


----------



## 138104

Had a fawn mulling around. Nothing else. Might take a break soon and then hunt this evening.


----------



## 138104

Awesome. This is not even a quarter mile away from me.


----------



## 138104

Hunted 3 to dark. Saw 2 doe, no buck following. Fairly certain my neighbor took a shot at a deer on my property again. Sat until dark and didn't see anyone, so will walk back their tomorrow.

Right after legal shooting light, all hell broke loose. Multiple buck pursuing a doe. Saw a few other does as light faded. Oh well - 2 more weeks until rifle.


----------



## Mathias

Short sit in 5C.
Had 4 deer browse past, all button bucks.
Late I had this guy limp past. Appears to have a wound far back and above center.
Felt bad for him, multiple buck tags and I would have shot him.
Told the property owner in case they see flashlights in the woods this evening. He bedded 50-60 beyond my stand, head up when I left.


----------



## PAbigbear

Couldn't help but take a picture of the sun setting on this archery season as a couple deer were feeding contently in front me. Sure was a nice evening to sit in a stand and reflect on the the past 6 weeks. A beautiful sunset was just another reminder of why we do what we do.


----------



## vonfoust

PABigbear I sorta do the same every year for the deer season. There is one stand we have that just has a great view. I'm in it every year on the last evening we can hunt deer. Just feels right. And then my wife gets to see me again too:embara:

Finally had a shooter coming in tonight. Following 2 does. The only way I saw him was I was going to shoot one of the does. Lost track of one, and when I 'found her' 5 minutes later I was surprised to see she was in the exact same spot as before. Then he lifted his head. Got clipped on and he's following, on an old logging trail that will take them 20 yds from me. 60, 50, 40, through brush. Then I feel it. The wind hits my right cheek and neck. Game over. He snorts and runs 30 yards back. Still not sure if he should follow or not. Snorts 2-3 more times and runs out of my life.
She still had no idea what he left for. Started stiff leggin it on a 90 degree from where she was headed. Never snorted. Was doing this for 5 minutes at least. Slowly backed out the way she came. Still no idea what happened to the other doe.


----------



## rogersb

I had hoped to score a doe today but missed. Rifle from here on out for me until next fall.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck today boys...all settled in under the cover of my treestand umbrella in the east side of the farm. High 30s, slight rain...hoping for a good morning!

Oh wait, wrong thread...no Sunday hunting in PA....


Sorry, couldn’t resist


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck today boys...all settled in under the cover of my treestand umbrella in the east side of the farm. High 30s, slight rain...hoping for a good morning!
> 
> Oh wait, wrong thread...no Sunday hunting in PA....
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn’t resist


Jerk...lol!

Going out shortly to see if my neighbor did shoot a deer on my property, so will at least be in the woods.


----------



## scotchindian

Got this one at about 2:45 yesterday afternoon., SGL in 4B. He was tending a doe, and followed her to 10 yards from my set before I could get a shot. He was quartered to, arrow went through right in front of the shoulder, and wiped out all the plumbing coming off the top of the heart. Ran 40-50 yards and expired in view.


----------



## 138104

Congrats! Which SGL?


----------



## nicko

Congrats scotch!!!

Still two weeks of archery in the special regs WMUs.


----------



## CBB

Little last day luck. This 8 was dogging does. I hit him with a few bleats and he chased a doe to within 70 yards. He put his head down and I hit him with with 2 grunts. He immediately bristled up ams started stomping toward me. 20 yards. 2f, 405pm


----------



## 138104

Congrats! That is an awesome bloody mess!


----------



## Spency

Congrats Gentlemen!

Connected on the last day as well in 2F State Game Lands. Arrow was completely red, but shot looked like it was back a little and couldn't find much blood on the ground, so waited until first light this morning. It turns out he didn't go 100 yards. Had to chase a big bear off him, let us get 20 yards before he left. Not my biggest, but certainly glad to fill my tag on the last day of the season on public land. It was a tough year for me and I had to completely change directions this past week to get it done.









This is my Step Son's buck from 2 weeks ago in 2F.









My other Step son last week of October.


----------



## nicko

Congrats to everybody getting it done at the 11th hour.


----------



## full moon64

congrats on deer everyone...


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on the kills . Still time in the special regs area . I expect to see some more drop in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Dandy last minute bucks, congrats all!!


----------



## full moon64

who going gun Saturday with bow?I will be..Just seeing some huge bucks last couple days of season.I ready for first light.My Mathews is ready..
Anyone want too go I got 2 stands...no gun bow only>pm me


----------



## scotchindian

Perry24 said:


> Congrats! Which SGL?


Top of the Tuscarora mountain on the Perry/Juniata line...my Onx track said 2.41 miles lol....that was a heckuva long drag. Had a fellow who owned his own butcher shop tell me that he estimated he dressed 150-160 lbs. I don't have a scale to weigh him, but he felt every ounce of that when we were dragging him out.


----------



## 138104

scotchindian said:


> Top of the Tuscarora mountain on the Perry/Juniata line...my Onx track said 2.41 miles lol....that was a heckuva long drag. Had a fellow who owned his own butcher shop tell me that he estimated he dressed 150-160 lbs. I don't have a scale to weigh him, but he felt every ounce of that when we were dragging him out.


That's some rugged terrain! How long did it take you to get him out?


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> who going gun Saturday with bow?I will be..Just seeing some huge bucks last couple days of season.I ready for first light.My Mathews is ready..
> Anyone want too go I got 2 stands...no gun bow only>pm me


What management unit do you hunt?


----------



## scotchindian

Perry24 said:


> scotchindian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the Tuscarora mountain on the Perry/Juniata line...my Onx track said 2.41 miles lol....that was a heckuva long drag. Had a fellow who owned his own butcher shop tell me that he estimated he dressed 150-160 lbs. I don't have a scale to weigh him, but he felt every ounce of that when we were dragging him out.
> 
> 
> 
> That's some rugged terrain! How long did it take you to get him out?
Click to expand...

Had him at the truck at 6:50....packed my stand and bow out, my brother was waiting at the truck for me. We hiked back in, and had him about halfway out, when 2 hunters who hit one and lost blood came by. They helped us drag it the rest of the way, which was awesome. The only downside is that we wore a patch on his shoulder down to the hide from the long drag. Gonna talk to the taxidermist tomorrow and see if he thinks he can still do a shoulder mount. This is my best buck by a long shot in the 4 years since i took up archery hunting, and my bride asked me to get it mounted 😆😆😆. Who am i to argue?


----------



## rmatthews131

Congrats


----------



## 138104

scotchindian said:


> Had him at the truck at 6:50....packed my stand and bow out, my brother was waiting at the truck for me. We hiked back in, and had him about halfway out, when 2 hunters who hit one and lost blood came by. They helped us drag it the rest of the way, which was awesome. The only downside is that we wore a patch on his shoulder down to the hide from the long drag. Gonna talk to the taxidermist tomorrow and see if he thinks he can still do a shoulder mount. This is my best buck by a long shot in the 4 years since i took up archery hunting, and my bride asked me to get it mounted 😆😆😆. Who am i to argue?


Not bad at all! Hope your taxi can work with the cape. If you are looking for a taxi, I've had Zaring's in Liverpool do 2 shoulder mounts and 2 euros and all came out great.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck today boys...all settled in under the cover of my treestand umbrella in the east side of the farm. High 30s, slight rain...hoping for a good morning!
> 
> Oh wait, wrong thread...no Sunday hunting in PA....
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn’t resist





Perry24 said:


> Jerk...lol!


Jerk, is not the verbiage i would have used! :wink:


*Great going on the last day bucks guys!*


----------



## PAbigbear

I hiked about 7 miles today on what is probably the heaviest used trail in the southern part of the county to look for bear tracks. I saw one set of boot tracks from earlier in the week. After hearing all the "we hike on sunday's" so you can't hunt because you'll shoot us claims, I've come to the conclusion that is false. I was really expecting to see some people out hiking with snow on the ground when temps were in the high 20's.


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> Not bad at all! Hope your taxi can work with the cape. If you are looking for a taxi, I've had Zaring's in Liverpool do 2 shoulder mounts and 2 euros and all came out great.


Curt mounted my first two bears before he got out of doing it full time. They still look good after 20 years. I use Glenn Weaver now though.


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> Curt mounted my first two bears before he got out of doing it full time. They still look good after 20 years. I use Glenn Weaver now though.


Small world! He is back to doing it fulltime now.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I only 'hunted' the afternoon yesterday with pops, for a last sit. I was more so just going through the motions as my mind was elsewhere. Went to the wrong spot as it turned out anyway...saw atleast 14 deer in the fields at the property where we both took our doe from on the way home.

Spent today in the woods from 7am to about 1pm and searched roughly an additional 3 to 4 miles......some of it trying not to fall down steep hillsides, some of it climbing over stuff and some of it crawling. Some snow would have been a godsend but the here and there dusting we did have a few days ago didn't stay long. Saw 5 doe and kicked up atleast 2 other deer but can't say what they were. Don't believe he went in that direction but checked the numerous beds in the area anyway but none showed any sign. 

At one point this morn, in a direction i was already heading, i heard and then saw crows. I figured maybe something...maybe nothing, it was indeed a dead deer, but not 'my' deer.










Quite a few 'ladies' very early this morn but not a single buck in tow...


----------



## davydtune

Was an action packed day Saturday, deer on their feet all day long. I lost count but noting but little guys and gals.


----------



## yetihunter1

Got out Friday down in MD since I was down there for my nieces b day. Guess it wasn't a bad choice to find some property down there this year......


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Matt


----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt!


----------



## dougell

I had a crazy night on saturday.I hunted a new spot that I scouted over the summer because the wind was terrible for every other place I could think of.Once I climbed the tree,I was less than impressed because a huge beech tree had fallen to my right and strait in front of me,blocking any entrance in front of me,where I expected deer to come.I decided to stay and deal with it,even though it was only noon.I saw nothing so around 4:30.I made a couple blind grunts followed by a a couple tips of the can.Within a minute I hear a deer coming from down wind,directly behind me.I soon as I saw him,I decided to shoot him but he flanked me and started walking above me.I hit him with a grunt that froze him in his tracks and when he looked away,I grunted again.That was enough to turn him and he came strait in at 30 yards.I had a small window but as soon as I shot he stepped forward and I hit him too far back.He took off the way he came and stopped behind a pine tree about 40 yards away.He stood there for a while and slowly took a few more steps when I lost him.I stayed til dark,climbed down as slow as I could and snuck out in the opposite direction.When i get back to my truck,there was an older guy parked there.As we were B.S.ING,a PGC truck pulls up with a new WCO and deputy.They asked if anyone hit a deer and I said yeah,I just did.He said,well it's supposedly laying in that yard up there.I said,that's impossible because I was hunting well over a mile away and The deer just walked out of sight in the opposite direction.We go up there and it was a gut shot 6 point with about a 17" spread that was as stiff as a board.I thought that was a strange place for a gut shot deer to die.This was a first for me though.My son and I go out at daybreak,find the arrow and some blood.I'm fully expecting this deer to be pretty close to where I lost sight of him.We started tracking and surprisingly,there was a fair blood trail for a gut shot.All totaled we tracked that deer close to a mile where it went into a huge ravine.It never bedded a single time,which is the first time I ever saw a gut shot react that way.I figured it would be in the creek but it crossed and walked up the opposite side,which was long and steep.It bedded there on a small bench for the first time.We must have jumped the deer because up to this point,all of the blood was dry and the bed had some wet blood in it.I couldn't believe this deer could still be alive 15 hours later,yet alive enough to still be on it's feet.The blood trail dried up but I could see pine needles scuffed up where it ran back down into the ravine.We decided not to chance it and try later that afternoon.I went back out around 3:00 and just did a small grid search back on the same side of the ravine where I shot him,about 100 yards from where be bedded.When I found him,he wasn't even stiff.This deer was center punched half way up between the belly and the back,just behind the liver.I've seen plenty still alive the next morning but they couldn't get up.I've also never seen a gut shot go more than 75 yards from where It was last seen.This deer never stopped a single time until it bedded for the first time close to a mile away.I thought he was nicer than he actually was.He was probably 15" wide but the tine length was weaker than I thought.


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the successful recovery Doug!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Well done Yeti!

Congrats on the recovery Doug.
Goes to proof, that if anything other then the lungs are hit in the body cavity...it's almost impossible to predict just how far that deer 'might' go. Any pics of the entrance-exit?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Way to stay after Doug!


----------



## dougell

No pictures.I was alone, beat by then and didn't even gut him.I quartered him up on the spot and walked him the mile or so out.The exit wound,surprisingly wasn't plugged up,which is why he leaked until the first time he bedded.I though maybe some coyotes put him up but we crossed some areas that had patchy snow and didn't see any tracks.If the exit wound would have plugged up,I never would have found him because I never would have looked where he died.He literally made almost 3/4 of a circle.He died in the opposite direction from where he ran at first.You learn something new every time.The entire trail was easy to follow because the leaves were scuffed up almost the entire way,like he was weak.Usually gut shots don't leave much blood so I was just lucky.


----------



## 3dArcher11

Congrats Doug!


----------



## HOSS570

Congrats Yeti nice buck


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats doug and Yeti. My best friend shot a wide 6 pointer just like doug on Thursday night. He thought it was a better hit than it was and watched him bed and was able to sneak out. He called me and I went over 3 hours after he saw him bed to help him recover the deer. Well......we jumped him. He did run off though and we actually thought from the sounds that he fell and died. He was stumbling crashed into a log, sounded like he was thrashing around on the ground trying to get up and then silence. We backed out and he hoped to find him where we heard him in the morning. Well he searched for 2 hours in the AM and had to get into work, obtained permission from two neighbors to look on their properties and resumed a search at 1 until about 4. No blood and no luck finding the deer. Saturday morning his wife stopped and asked another neighbor who was out mowing his lawn if he had seen a buck. Unbelievably he did, It had died in his driveway. However, he gave it to a friend and they picked it up and butchered it Friday mid morning. My buddy asked for it back and the guy started acting funny and said he would check with the guy who had it. Long story short they said no, they were going to keep the meat and the rack. They said they thought the deer was hit by a car and it was theirs now. This is insane to me. Why would someone want to keep a deer they did not kill. My buddy is pissed and doesn't know what course of action to take next.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Call PGC...not allowed to pick up roadkill in PA...now if they have a tag and want to out a tag on it and say they shot it...well then that could be an argument...


----------



## Matt Musto

I meant to post this picture of the heart of my buck. The slice was the first quartering away shot and the center punch was the finish shot under my stand between his shoulder blades. Ulmer's Edge first shot and Shuttle T-lock second


----------



## 12-Ringer

It could have gotten hit by a car too...year ago my uncle shot an buck and it ran out on to the turnpike and got hit by a car...wasn’t much left of the deer


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I was definitely beat yesterday when i quit looking. I also double checked 2 places i had already looked, thinking he may have circled back...but no such luck. I can only guess why he left his bed...but a train went through not far very from where he had bedded about 2hrs after he had done so and i can't believe it helped me much...but he could have gotten up on his own or been pushed by fox or coyotes as well. No idea if i ever came any near where he actually is/went or is even down..but i've covered about a 1/2 mile area all the way around where he had bedded. Today i pulled up some satellite maps to help me figure out if i missed something...

Figure i have about 1% chance of finding now but will expand the search a bit further and then be forced to give it up.


----------



## Bucket

12-Ringer said:


> Call PGC...not allowed to pick up roadkill in PA...now if they have a tag and want to out a tag on it and say they shot it...well then that could be an argument...


I may be mistaken, but I believe you can contact the PGC and get permission/tag to keep roadkill. 

If he really wants to push it, I doubt they got permission to keep the deer. Personally, as long as I knew it didn't go to waste, I'd probably let them have it.

Some hunt just to kill and don't care about the meat. Some don't care to hunt but like the meat. Takes all kinds I guess.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes with a permit and you have to pay for the antlers, pretty sure $10 a point...without a permit it’s a “crime” (of sorts)


----------



## bucco921

Matt Musto said:


> I meant to post this picture of the heart of my buck. The slice was the first quartering away shot and the center punch was the finish shot under my stand between his shoulder blades. Ulmer's Edge first shot and Shuttle T-lock second


What knife is that?


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats Doug and yeti.


----------



## Buckdat

Bucket said:


> I may be mistaken, but I believe you can contact the PGC and get permission/tag to keep roadkill.
> 
> If he really wants to push it, I doubt they got permission to keep the deer. Personally, as long as I knew it didn't go to waste, I'd probably let them have it.
> 
> Some hunt just to kill and don't care about the meat. Some don't care to hunt but like the meat. Takes all kinds I guess.









page 15 of the hand book


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> I was definitely beat yesterday when i quit looking. I also double checked 2 places i had already looked, thinking he may have circled back...but no such luck. I can only guess why he left his bed...but a train went through not far very from where he had bedded about 2hrs after he had done so and i can't believe it helped me much...but he could have gotten up on his own or been pushed by fox or coyotes as well. No idea if i ever came any near where he actually is/went or is even down..but i've covered about a 1/2 mile area all the way around where he had bedded. Today i pulled up some satellite maps to help me figure out if i missed something...
> 
> Figure i have about 1% chance of finding now but will expand the search a bit further and then be forced to give it up.


I think the rut does funny things to them and makes them act abnormal.I've been on crap loads of gut shot deer and I've never seen one go more than 75 yards if they weren't pushed.I've never seen one just walk for a mile before bedding down.I've never seen one make it to water,just to keep going.This one still blows my mind and throws everything out the window that I've learned over the past 38 years.Every now and then you run into a situation that you just can't explain.I thought for sure the deer you shot would be close by the next day.A few years ago,my brother made what he thought was a good quartering away shot on the buck the last day.He tracked it the next day for over a mile until he lost blood.His neighbor walked up the that buck and killed it the last day of rifle season,not far from where my brother had shot it.It couldn't even get up.


----------



## Mathias

Porky










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Porky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good God, lay off the donuts!!


----------



## tam9492

bucco921 said:


> What knife is that?


Looks like a Helle. Love mine!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A friend of mine just got back from Ohio. He shot a buck that went on the neighbor's property and went to ask permission to get it. Permission was denied...incidentally...the neighbors are Amish. He had to leave to come back here but his buddy who owns the property he was hunting on said he would keep an eye out and saw the Amish butchering a buck in the garage later that same afternoon. Just a coincidence right?!

He asked how i made out here and i said i got a doe and couldn't find a buck i hit. He said he got a 'decent' 8pt with a 20" spread around Halloween. I said decent? ...and he replied ya, he was number 3 on my list, you should see the other 2. To top things off he shot that 8pt and was then laid off for 2 weeks shortly after.


----------



## Billy H

Buckdat said:


> View attachment 6988347
> page 15 of the hand book


 Interesting. I didn’t think game wardens could issue trespassing violation fines.


----------



## Matt Musto

bucco921 said:


> What knife is that?


Helle, the are awesome knives. Their website is down right now for some reason but here is a link that sells some of their models. 

https://www.knifecenter.com/brand/142/Helle-Knives


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Call PGC...not allowed to pick up roadkill in PA...now if they have a tag and want to out a tag on it and say they shot it...well then that could be an argument...


Yes, he is considering the option but he's not sure he want's to start a crap storm with his neighbors. The guy who found it is in his 80's and he gave it to a friend who lives about a mile away. Apparently that guy is in his late 70's and is, or was, a hunter. They actually sent him a picture and they pretty much did not use all the meat and left both front legs on the carcass and had the deer head capped out like they were going to get it mounted. No tag on it.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Interesting. I didn’t think game wardens could issue trespassing violation fines.


They can only issue a citation for trespass if another game law violation has occurred.In that case,it's not criminal trespass and only has a fine of like $25 or $50.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> They can only issue a citation for trespass if another game law violation has occurred.In that case,it's not criminal trespass and only has a fine of like $25 or $50.


 Ok that is the way it’s written, just wasn’t sure.


Matt Musto said:


> Yes, he is considering the option but he's not sure he want's to start a crap storm with his neighbors. The guy who found it is in his 80's and he gave it to a friend who lives about a mile away. Apparently that guy is in his late 70's and is, or was, a hunter. They actually sent him a picture and they pretty much did not use all the meat and left both front legs on the carcass and had the deer head capped out like they were going to get it mounted. No tag on it.


 Matt, that is truly a crappy situation. Not that I have a dog in that hunt but if I was your friend I’d let it go. Nothing and I mean nothing is worth ending up in a feud with neighbors. Nothing good will come out of it. Shame it had to happen.


----------



## yetihunter1

AjPUNISHER said:


> A friend of mine just got back from Ohio. He shot a buck that went on the neighbor's property and went to ask permission to get it. Permission was denied...incidentally...the neighbors are Amish. He had to leave to come back here but his buddy who owns the property he was hunting on said he would keep an eye out and saw the Amish butchering a buck in the garage later that same afternoon. Just a coincidence right?!
> 
> He asked how i made out here and i said i got a doe and couldn't find a buck i hit. He said he got a 'decent' 8pt with a 20" spread around Halloween. I said decent? ...and he replied ya, he was number 3 on my list, you should see the other 2. To top things off he shot that 8pt and was then laid off for 2 weeks shortly after.


That happened to me with my first doe of the season. Tracked her to the neighbors property and they met me at the field edge that's the property line. I could see what I believed to be my arrow on the far side of the field sticking up. I asked to retrieve my deer, they said no. I asked if they would drag it to the property line, they said no. I asked if I could get my arrow back, they said no. Wasn't sure what to do as I was hunting private and didn't want to cause my landowner problems and the neighbors son (mid 20s) who was with him was carrying. I just backed off and found out later they took the doe and butchered her for themselves. I have never had any issues on public ground but I seem to run into all the weirdos and a-holes on private.....


----------



## 138104

yetihunter1 said:


> That happened to me with my first doe of the season. Tracked her to the neighbors property and they met me at the field edge that's the property line. I could see what I believed to be my arrow on the far side of the field sticking up. I asked to retrieve my deer, they said no. I asked if they would drag it to the property line, they said no. I asked if I could get my arrow back, they said no. Wasn't sure what to do as I was hunting private and didn't want to cause my landowner problems and the neighbors son (mid 20s) who was with him was carrying. I just backed off and found out later they took the doe and butchered her for themselves. I have never had any issues on public ground but I seem to run into all the weirdos and a-holes on private.....


Report them. Unless they tagged it, they shouldn't get away with this crap.


----------



## Shortstroke

Forgot to keep you guys updated!

Killed on 11/2. 5D Hilltown. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Report them. Unless they tagged it, they shouldn't get away with this crap.


Even if they tagged it,it still wouldn't be legal.You can't tag a deer you didn't shoot.What those guys did is illegal possession of wildlife parts.It would be the same as picking up a dead head.Those guys are definately some real winners,Without knowing all involved,I'm not sure how I'd handle it.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Even if they tagged it,it still wouldn't be legal.You can't tag a deer you didn't shoot.What those guys did is illegal possession of wildlife parts.It would be the same as picking up a dead head.Those guys are definately some real winners,Without knowing all involved,I'm not sure how I'd handle it.


it was down in MD on a property I just got permission this year. I didn't want to make waves and even if I called the Warden, he still wouldn't be able to access the property without permission either (or so I read in the MD rule book).


----------



## dougell

I have no clue how it works down there.


----------



## blackngold51

So I suppose that I could have started a new thread on this but I'd rather ask the locals about this PA deer. How old do you think this guy is? Having a debate with a few friends. This is a NW PA deer, not big woods. Wish I had more pics but this is the only time he showed himself this fall.


----------



## Missions95

blackngold51 said:


> So I suppose that I could have started a new thread on this but I'd rather ask the locals about this PA deer. How old do you think this guy is? Having a debate with a few friends. This is a NW PA deer, not big woods. Wish I had more pics but this is the only time he showed himself this fall.
> 
> View attachment 6989121


3.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice lookin buck Shortstroke, congrats!

I think it's disgusting when people don't allow someone to collect a deer because it crossed a property line. I've had it happen twice and permission was granted to retrieve it, i think that's just common courtesy. Maybe it's the 'neighbor' not wanting a stranger trampling through their property and potentially spooking 'their' deer but i think it's more likely just plain old greed rearing it's ugly head. If the roles were reversed wouldn't they want the same opportunity to recover it?!



blackngold51 said:


> So I suppose that I could have started a new thread on this but I'd rather ask the locals about this PA deer. How old do you think this guy is? Having a debate with a few friends. This is a NW PA deer, not big woods. Wish I had more pics but this is the only time he showed himself this fall.





Missions95 said:


> 3.5


Could be older but was thinking the same. Based off that pic he appears to be front heavy with a narrow waistline, but what the hell do i know:mg: Hope you get to see him in the flesh.


----------



## Matt Musto

Billy H said:


> Ok that is the way it’s written, just wasn’t sure.
> 
> Matt, that is truly a crappy situation. Not that I have a dog in that hunt but if I was your friend I’d let it go. Nothing and I mean nothing is worth ending up in a feud with neighbors. Nothing good will come out of it. Shame it had to happen.


Yeah Billy, that is the way it is leaning. Would have been nice European mount and a lot of good meat. He still has his tag and two doe tags so he can fill his freezer. Hopefully he gets the big one that has been around his property.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Even if they tagged it,it still wouldn't be legal.You can't tag a deer you didn't shoot.What those guys did is illegal possession of wildlife parts.It would be the same as picking up a dead head.Those guys are definately some real winners,Without knowing all involved,I'm not sure how I'd handle it.


It's sad to say but I really think this mentality is confined to the special regs areas. The attitude in the SE part of the state is pretty weird. If it happens upstate, there is a good possibility its a guy from down here.


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats Shortstroke


----------



## GunnerNYS

Do you think the later end of archery season helped with seeing bigger bucks this season ???


----------



## nicko

GunnerNYS said:


> Do you think the later end of archery season helped with seeing bigger bucks this season ???


From my personal experience this season and also based on the kill dates posted by guys here, I would say no. Sightings and kills seemed to fall within the dates that produce from one year to the next.


----------



## Shortstroke

Matt Musto said:


> It's sad to say but I really think this mentality is confined to the special regs areas. The attitude in the SE part of the state is pretty weird. If it happens upstate, there is a good possibility its a guy from down here.


I really do hate hunting in this part of the state. And you’re right, can always tell who’s from down here when you’re upstate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

There's jaggoffs up here as well.I doubt the SE part of the state has a lock on it.When my son was 9,we hunted all day in the pouring rain on the first saturday of rifle.He ended up winging a small half rack Y early in the afternoon.We finally caught up to him around 3:30 and Jordan shot him again as he stood up from his bed.He took off an ran into a creek bottom where he put another one in his neck just to finish him off.Some old pos that lives down over the hill from us heard the shots and came stumbling up.As soon as he approaches us,he starts babbling that he shot it lol.What kind of idiot would try to take a sub legal AR buck from a 9 year old kid?I would have happily given him that shot up deer but my kid was ready to fight him for it.


----------



## full moon64

dougell said:


> There's jaggoffs up here as well.I doubt the SE part of the state has a lock on it.When my son was 9,we hunted all day in the pouring rain on the first saturday of rifle.He ended up winging a small half rack Y early in the afternoon.We finally caught up to him around 3:30 and Jordan shot him again as he stood up from his bed.He took off an ran into a creek bottom where he put another one in his neck just to finish him off.Some old pos that lives down over the hill from us heard the shots and came stumbling up.As soon as he approaches us,he starts babbling that he shot it lol.What kind of idiot would try to take a sub legal AR buck from a 9 year old kid?I would have happily given him that shot up deer but my kid was ready to fight him for it.


Thats why I canceled my bow hunting gun season..I dont need drama...I dont gun or enjoy really being out there with those kind..I will stop right there..Nobody archery hunts where i go so,,,I'm a patient guy,,more than most..Saw some monster deer limited time i got too go..They will still be there next season..or maybe late season,,
Perry wish u lived closer,,we can do rut hunt next year..I got stand for u


----------



## nicko

Looking for a new one piece camo coverall. I have a Walls brand coverall I got on clearance at dicks 7-8 years ago for $25 on the clearance rack. It's great for warmth and windstopping but the fabric is not quiet enough for close range shots with a bow. I was wearing it up in Potter a couple weeks ago and was able to stay on stand for 11 hours in rain, wet snow, and wind..... but when I had deer within 30....even 40 yards with no wind, they heard every move I made no matter how slight.

Any suggestions? I like coveralls as they are one piece and have no open seams for wind to creep in and suck out heat. My only rub with my current coveralls is the noise the fabric makes.


----------



## mavoh

nicko said:


> Looking for a new one piece camo coverall. I have a Walls brand coverall I got on clearance at dicks 7-8 years ago for $25 on the clearance rack. It's great for warmth and windstopping but the fabric is not quiet enough for close range shots with a bow. I was wearing it up in Potter a couple weeks ago and was able to stay on stand for 11 hours in rain, wet snow, and wind..... but when I had deer within 30....even 40 yards with no wind, they heard every move I made no matter how slight.
> 
> Any suggestions? I like coveralls as they are one piece and have no open seams for wind to creep in and suck out heat. My only rub with my current coveralls is the noise the fabric makes.


I like coveralls also. It is getting harder and harder to find a good quality outfit. I'm wearing older Cabela's insulated fleece coveralls with the "dry plus" liner. They are awesome. Waterproof, windproof, warm, and quiet. Was recently shopping for another set in 2xl. Unfortunately, the new Cabela's/Bass Pro version gets bad reviews for being noisy. Started looking on Ebay for a used pair of the old Cabela's style. There's a nice XL suit on there, but no 2XL.


----------



## nicko

mavoh said:


> I like coveralls also. It is getting harder and harder to find a good quality outfit. I'm wearing older Cabela's insulated fleece coveralls with the "dry plus" liner. They are awesome. Waterproof, windproof, warm, and quiet. Was recently shopping for another set in 2xl. Unfortunately, the new Cabela's/Bass Pro version gets bad reviews for being noisy. Started looking on Ebay for a used pair of the old Cabela's style. There's a nice XL suit on there, but no 2XL.


I saw the dicks outdoor store “field and stream” has camo coveralls for $90. Advertised as wind proof and water resistant. Not sure how silent they are. I may give them a shot. I have Cabelas Berber fleece with windshear lining that is really good in cold temps and wind but a big bulky.


----------



## GunnerNYS

GunnerNYS said:


> Do you think the later end of archery season helped with seeing bigger bucks this season ???


Thanks for your thoughts Nicko


----------



## nicko

GunnerNYS said:


> Thanks for your thoughts Nicko


You bet. If you think about it, the only ones paying attention to the calendar and dates are the hunters. Deer are guided by their hormones and don’t care if it’s 11/4 or 11/14. History shows their behaviors will be generally the same at the same time of year from one year to the next. Temperature and human pressure will consistently be the main factors that influence suppression of deer movements during daylight.


----------



## LetThemGrow

mavoh said:


> I like coveralls also. It is getting harder and harder to find a good quality outfit. I'm wearing older Cabela's insulated fleece coveralls with the "dry plus" liner. They are awesome. Waterproof, windproof, warm, and quiet. Was recently shopping for another set in 2xl. Unfortunately, the new Cabela's/Bass Pro version gets bad reviews for being noisy. Started looking on Ebay for a used pair of the old Cabela's style. There's a nice XL suit on there, but no 2XL.


There is a 2x Wooltimate for $500 on EBay...


----------



## mavoh

nicko said:


> I saw the dicks outdoor store “field and stream” has camo coveralls for $90. Advertised as wind proof and water resistant. Not sure how silent they are. I may give them a shot. I have Cabelas Berber fleece with windshear lining that is really good in cold temps and wind but a big bulky.


I'll check those out. MidwayUSA has a suit that looks decent for $99. Reviews are pretty good and several camo patterns available depending on size. https://www.midwayusa.com/product/939159900


----------



## mavoh

LetThemGrow said:


> There is a 2x Wooltimate for $500 on EBay...


Thanks. I tried those on in the store in WV last year. Very nice, but very very heavy if you have to do any walking. Would be a great suit for sitting in the stand though.


----------



## scotchindian

Heres a better picture of mine. The taxidermist said he would have no problem doing a shoulder mount after checking out the cape. Perry24, I ended up going with Lost Creek Taxidermy in Mcalisterville, but I appreciate the recommendation. Thanks to all for the congratulations.


----------



## Mathias

Hunted this stand yesterday, saw no deer. Interesting card pull.


----------



## Matt Musto

Perry24 said:


> True Mount Taxidermy in Quakertown. I guess not really lower Bucks, but an option to look at.


I ended up trying True Mount. She has lots of 5 star ratings and her work looks really good. also had two recommendations from local hunters I know that used her. Nice clean facility and promises a 6 month turnaround from the time she get the tanned hide back. She looks like a tattoo artist.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Hunted this stand yesterday, saw no deer. Interesting card pull.
> View attachment 6990983
> View attachment 6990985
> View attachment 6990987
> View attachment 6990989


good luck Matt


----------



## chief17

Is PA the only state where you can't deer hunt in the middle of November? We need something similar to NY and others where you can hunt basically from Oct 1 through mid December (with different weapons). I'd be all for a similar situation here, but I don't see how we could get the legislature or PGC to change their ways. 

Congrats to all who connected this year!


----------



## hookedonbow

chief17 said:


> Is PA the only state where you can't deer hunt in the middle of November? We need something similar to NY and others where you can hunt basically from Oct 1 through mid December (with different weapons). I'd be all for a similar situation here, but I don't see how we could get the legislature or PGC to change their ways.
> 
> Congrats to all who connected this year!


And then you will have the same problem as NY. If its brown its down. Between nuisance tags and coyotes the herd numbers are no where close to what it was 10yrs ago.
Large pockets of deer are now in non-huntable suburbs not in farmland.


----------



## full moon64

chief17 said:


> Is PA the only state where you can't deer hunt in the middle of November? We need something similar to NY and others where you can hunt basically from Oct 1 through mid December (with different weapons). I'd be all for a similar situation here, but I don't see how we could get the legislature or PGC to change their ways.
> 
> Congrats to all who connected this year!


I think there plenty of hunting..Start the season a little later,,end it later..Open sunday hunting.These zone still open is bull:thumbs_do
When you buy your license just have doe tag with it ,,sending out is bull..This opening bear 4 times a year for each weapon is annoying,JUST HAVE WEEK OF BEAR >>ANY WEAPON
Im sorry i'm ranting
There are some monster deer out there in PA..Believe me..Too much hunting it will be like NJ

DONE..


----------



## LetThemGrow

chief17 said:


> Is PA the only state where you can't deer hunt in the middle of November? We need something similar to NY and others where you can hunt basically from Oct 1 through mid December (with different weapons). I'd be all for a similar situation here, but I don't see how we could get the legislature or PGC to change their ways.
> 
> Congrats to all who connected this year!


Do you think shooting more bucks would help PA deer herd?


----------



## nicko

chief17 said:


> Is PA the only state where you can't deer hunt in the middle of November? We need something similar to NY and others where you can hunt basically from Oct 1 through mid December (with different weapons). I'd be all for a similar situation here, but I don't see how we could get the legislature or PGC to change their ways.
> 
> Congrats to all who connected this year!


 It is not a PGC issue as it is not within their authority. All of this (inexplicably) lays in the hands of the PA legislature. Too many groups in the state with pull that influence the direction our elected officials will go. 

Personally, I like seeing the quality of bucks I’m seeing now. I do live in the special reg area of the state but I find myself hunting less and less every year in these extra two weeks in my area. Probably has a little todo with the thin habitat on the land I hunt (and a lot with general lack of available time). But if I lived in the northern tier instead of just hunting it a handful of times a year, I’d probably like to see the bow season run longer as well.

I hear what LTG is saying about two extra weeks taking out more deer (bucks). But I think at the end of the day, adding on of those two weeks to archery to run it right up to the start of gun season will have a minimal effect on the overall harvest totals. Taking into account that there are fewer and fewer licensed hunters taking to the woods and fields every year, I suspect the additional deer taken during those two weeks will be evened out by the reduced number of licensed hunters.

Saw a stat yesterday that said the average age of the PA hunter is 51. 

51!!!!!

We ain’t gettin any younger guys and there are not enough new hunters entering the ranks. I’m sure the PGC sees this shift in the hunter demographic and (given the levity and authority) will adjust seasons accordingly to achieve their harvest goals.


----------



## Brianlc10

Trail cams capturing #1, #2 and #3 bucks on the hit list this season. Came close to harvesting #1 buck this year. I never saw #2 on stand but was fortunate enough to knock down #3! From 2B


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats on a dandy!


----------



## Gene94

Dandy! Beautiful pictures too

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlc10

LetThemGrow said:


> Congrats on a dandy!


Thanks!


----------



## Brianlc10

LetThemGrow said:


> Congrats on a dandy!





Gene94 said:


> Dandy! Beautiful pictures too
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Hunted this stand yesterday, saw no deer. Interesting card pull.
> View attachment 6990983
> View attachment 6990985
> View attachment 6990987
> View attachment 6990989


Had to have been a hot doe through there just before the pictures you posted. No reason for there to be a "bachelor group" this time of year.


----------



## Billy H

Since I've been sidelined most of the season I've been hunting vicariously through my son. I was watching the news last night when a text came through that he was watching the long tined buck that makes his home on the farm. He has been very elusive and rarely makes a move in daylight. We weren't sure if he was still around but he showed on cam last week Turned into a close encounter but he couldn't get off an ethical shot. Still time to get one on the ground here in special regs. We have a few good bucks here that have not been very pressured . With me not hunting it's pretty much just my son on the 160 acres. Not an easy property to hunt with lots of thick overgrown acreage that is void of mature trees mixed with some timber and Ag fields. 

Here is Mr long tines. Cow of a deer. If he gets one more year on him to add some mass he will be a stud.


----------



## Mathias

Great buck Brian congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Beautiful buck Brian


----------



## Brianlc10

thank you!


----------



## Matt Musto

Awesome buck and pictures Brian, congrats!


----------



## Bucket

Anyone know the deal with the DMAP tags? In the past I got DMAP tags for SGL 87 and I believe it was area 3045, but it doesn't show up in the PGC website. Does that change from year to year? Or am I confusing tags?


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> It is not a PGC issue as it is not within their authority. All of this (inexplicably) lays in the hands of the PA legislature. Too many groups in the state with pull that influence the direction our elected officials will go.
> 
> Personally, I like seeing the quality of bucks I’m seeing now. I do live in the special reg area of the state but I find myself hunting less and less every year in these extra two weeks in my area. Probably has a little todo with the thin habitat on the land I hunt (and a lot with general lack of available time). But if I lived in the northern tier instead of just hunting it a handful of times a year, I’d probably like to see the bow season run longer as well.
> 
> I hear what LTG is saying about two extra weeks taking out more deer (bucks). But I think at the end of the day, adding on of those two weeks to archery to run it right up to the start of gun season will have a minimal effect on the overall harvest totals. Taking into account that there are fewer and fewer licensed hunters taking to the woods and fields every year, I suspect the additional deer taken during those two weeks will be evened out by the reduced number of licensed hunters.
> 
> Saw a stat yesterday that said the average age of the PA hunter is 51.
> 
> 51!!!!!
> 
> We ain’t gettin any younger guys and there are not enough new hunters entering the ranks. I’m sure the PGC sees this shift in the hunter demographic and (given the levity and authority) will adjust seasons accordingly to achieve their harvest goals.


Finally something I am happy about being below average on!!!!


----------



## Missions95

Bucket said:


> Anyone know the deal with the DMAP tags? In the past I got DMAP tags for SGL 87 and I believe it was area 3045, but it doesn't show up in the PGC website. Does that change from year to year? Or am I confusing tags?


Idk for sure about that unit, but it’s possible they took it out of DMAP, they change it up from time to time. Best way to find out for sure is probly to call PGC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

Just did some research, it doesn’t look like there is any DMAP on 87. The closest DMAP area is 3567 on the Moshannon state forest to the north.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

Missions95 said:


> Just did some research, it doesn’t look like there is any DMAP on 87. The closest DMAP area is 3567 on the Moshannon state forest to the north.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what i saw as well. Just wanted to make sure i wasnt missing something.


----------



## dougell

I'm almost positive that's still DMAP'd Bucket.Is it DMAP 3934 now?SGL 87 itself is not DMAP'd but I believe it falls within that DMAP unit.The PGC website shows that they had 4400 tags.


----------



## Tuna11

5C here and enjoy the extra 2 weeks. Generally only make it out a handful of sits during this time.

Statewide archery at MINIMUM should run until the Friday (today) before bear gun season opens. This would be especially beneficial to the early years when statewide season closes on the 11th or something.


----------



## PAKraig

Are antlerless deer fair game during the entire rifle season in either DMAP or CWD disease management areas?


----------



## dougell

Yes.


----------



## Missions95

PAKraig said:


> Are antlerless deer fair game during the entire rifle season in either DMAP or CWD disease management areas?


In DMAP, only if your carrying a DMAP tag for the unit, your regular antlerless tag doesn’t qualify, unless I’m missing something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gusman74

PAKraig said:


> Are antlerless deer fair game during the entire rifle season in either DMAP or CWD disease management areas?





dougell said:


> Yes.


Not so sure about that! From what I see it’s DMAP but very specific about what management units you can’t shoot antlerless until 2nd week!


----------



## Gene94

Missions95 said:


> In DMAP, only if your carrying a DMAP tag for the unit, your regular antlerless tag doesn’t qualify, unless I’m missing something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct, only with a DMAP tag

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I'm almost positive that's still DMAP'd Bucket.Is it DMAP 3934 now?SGL 87 itself is not DMAP'd but I believe it falls within that DMAP unit.The PGC website shows that they had 4400 tags.


Thanks Doug. It will let me get a tag for 3934, but I can't seem to find a map of the area on the wonderful PGC website. Did you see a map of the area?


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Yes.


Where is that posted? I am just outside the CWD DMA. My place is where the red X is.


----------



## dougell

Gusman74 said:


> Not so sure about that! From what I see it’s DMAP but very specific about what management units you can’t shoot antlerless until 2nd week!


I strictly hunt areas that are DMAP'd.You can shoot doe during the entire open season with a DMAP tag.I've been DMAPing my property for years and when I first started doing it,I'd always let my kid's shoot doe on the first day of buck.Last year my son shot three different does on the first day of buck because we hunted three different DMAP units.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Where is that posted? I am just outside the CWD DMA. My place is where the red X is.


Where is what posted.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Where is what posted.


That you can take antlerless deer in a CWD DMA the first week of rifle.


----------



## dougell

LANDOWNERS: 2019 DMAP application time period is complete. DMAP applications for the 2020-21 hunting season will be posted by March 1, 2020. To report your DMAP harvest or no harvest, visit The Outdoor Shop.

HUNTERS: All DMAP antlerless deer permit holders are required to file a harvest report by February 4, 2020, regardless of whether they kill a deer. To report your DMAP harvest or no harvest, visit The Outdoor Shop.

During the antlered-only firearms season - November 30 to December 6 - antlerless deer also may be taken on DMAP properties with appropriate DMAP permits.


----------



## dougell

One of the reasons I only hunt DMAP properties is because we generally don't have out buck tags for the first day of rifle.


----------



## dougell

Oh,I see what your asking now.If you have DMAP tag and you hunt within the DMAP area of the DMA,you can kill a doe the first week.I don't believe you can kill a doe outside the DMAP area.


----------



## Missions95

Here’s the map of 3934 it looks like it’s an area the PGC set up for cwd management, it close but doesn’t quite cover 87










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gusman74

dougell said:


> Oh,I see what your asking now.If you have DMAP tag and you hunt within the DMAP area of the DMA,you can kill a doe the first week.I don't believe you can kill a doe outside the DMAP area.


Right! Must be hunting a DMAP area with DMAP tag!


----------



## Bucket

Missions95 said:


> Here’s the map of 3934 it looks like it’s an area the PGC set up for cwd management, it close but doesn’t quite cover 87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer, I'm just outside that area.


----------



## PAKraig

:doh: what a mess..........I sure would not want to be a WCO trying to keep all this stuff straight.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I'm almost positive that's still DMAP'd Bucket.Is it DMAP 3934 now?SGL 87 itself is not DMAP'd but I believe it falls within that DMAP unit.The PGC website shows that they had 4400 tags.


Doesn't look like they had SGL 87 in a DMAP area this year.


----------



## dougell

No,it doesn't look that way.That's odd considering that's where they killed a cwd buck and it's where they did the cull.


----------



## Gene94

I'm no scientist but I'm skeptical of our states whole approach to CWD... 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

A monkey wrench got thrown into the approach when the legislators took the jurisdiction of deer farms away from the PGC and handed it over to the Dept of Ag.It can be slowed by what they're doing but unfortunately,the Genie is out of the bottle now.


----------



## KylePA

Matt Musto said:


> I ended up trying True Mount. She has lots of 5 star ratings and her work looks really good. also had two recommendations from local hunters I know that used her. Nice clean facility and promises a 6 month turnaround from the time she get the tanned hide back. She looks like a tattoo artist.


My brothers buck turned out great from her. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Camo761!!!

Any action in moon township?


----------



## fap1800

Congrats on the nice bucks, fellas! Good to see some nice ones going down. 

Helluva buck, Matt! Congrats. Nice mature deer. Can’t wait to see how the mount turns out.

I was up in NY las weekend on our family farm for the rifle opener. A few weeks prior my FIL was showing me a number of his father’s guns that were passed down. Mostly turd guns except for one. A Winchester model 94 takedown in 32 Special. All original. He had it up in the rafters of his basement next to a heating duct for the past 20 years! Surprisingly it’s in remarkable shape. Ran the serial number and it was manufactured in 1921. He said take it so I cleaned the bore and oiled her up. Didn’t get a chance to shoot a deer but fun nonetheless. My oldest came with us for his first deer camp. He’s not old enough to hunt in NY but sat with me and my dad for a few evenings. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Bucket said:


> Bummer, I'm just outside that area.


Drove right through there today twice. made a run to new bethlehem. Lots of carcasses on rt. 80. A couple had antlers.


----------



## Bucket

Billy H said:


> Drove right through there today twice. made a run to new bethlehem. Lots of carcasses on rt. 80. A couple had antlers.


The deer activity has really increased over the last week. At least on the routes we travel. 219 and 322 are littered with hides and blood stains.


----------



## Mathias

With 5 minutes of legal time left this afternoon I had packed my gear and was about to climb down.
These 3 bucks, posted the other day came in. At about 60 yards 2 of them locked antlers and pushed each other around a bit.
They came in browsing to about 45 yards, dead down wind and then got uncomfortable and trotted off.
No does in the area.
Hope to be back there Monday.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck Matt!


----------



## nicko

Slow morning for me in 5C. Saw one lone doe about 200 or so yards away.

Watching Ohio State vs. PSU. Not sure for how long though. This may get out of hand quickly.


----------



## Mathias

awprint:awprint:


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Congrats on the nice bucks, fellas! Good to see some nice ones going down.
> 
> Helluva buck, Matt! Congrats. Nice mature deer. Can’t wait to see how the mount turns out.
> 
> I was up in NY las weekend on our family farm for the rifle opener. A few weeks prior my FIL was showing me a number of his father’s guns that were passed down. Mostly turd guns except for one. A Winchester model 94 takedown in 32 Special. All original. He had it up in the rafters of his basement next to a heating duct for the past 20 years! Surprisingly it’s in remarkable shape. Ran the serial number and it was manufactured in 1921. He said take it so I cleaned the bore and oiled her up. Didn’t get a chance to shoot a deer but fun nonetheless. My oldest came with us for his first deer camp. He’s not old enough to hunt in NY but sat with me and my dad for a few evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic stuff!!! Hope he gets into it. I really like seeing the kids on this thread.


----------



## Spency

Couple nice 2F SGL bucks that eluded me. These are from the last week of season. Never got either of these on camera in the daylight.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice Buck Brian!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

chief17 said:


> Is PA the only state where you can't deer hunt in the middle of November? We need something similar to NY and others where you can hunt basically from Oct 1 through mid December (with different weapons). I'd be all for a similar situation here, but I don't see how we could get the legislature or PGC to change their ways.





LetThemGrow said:


> Do you think shooting more bucks would help PA deer herd?





nicko said:


> I hear what LTG is saying about two extra weeks taking out more deer (bucks). But I think at the end of the day, adding on of those two weeks to archery to run it right up to the start of gun season will have a minimal effect on the overall harvest totals. Taking into account that there are fewer and fewer licensed hunters taking to the woods and fields every year, I suspect the additional deer taken during those two weeks will be evened out by the reduced number of licensed hunters.
> 
> We ain’t gettin any younger guys and there are not enough new hunters entering the ranks. I’m sure the PGC sees this shift in the hunter demographic and (given the levity and authority) will adjust seasons accordingly to achieve their harvest goals.


2 more weeks of statewide archery would have little impact and only result in a slightly higher amount of (deer) buck being killed with a bow opposed to a gun imo. Most guys in here that have already taken a buck would have still been out in the rifle season or the second season looking for one...whether they used a gun or a bow to hunt with. If a devout archer wants to hunt with a bow during the gun season or sits out those 2 weeks is there choice but nearly the same amount of deer (buck) will be killed because the number of hunters is about the same.

More archers hunting now then ever since the inclusion of crossbows but there aren't really more hunters...just a shift of more gun hunters to archery.

Season regs will have to be changed at some point with the declining hunter participation as eventually there will be too few hunters to keep the herd in check. Be more people whining about hitting deer on the roadways for one thing.
How many states do not allow Sunday hunting right now? This aspect in Pa does need to change.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

So i went for a little walk Saturday before shooting at the rifle range. A dead 1 1/2 yr old 4pt and 2 1/2 old or older buck laid dead in the usual area yet again this year. The older buck had an obvious arrow hit straight through the guts and was missing his head gear, having been cut off just above the bases. Apparently someone needed some rattling antlers...or something. First thoughts were it wasn't out of the realm of possibility for it to have been 'my' buck but the hit was a bit higher then mine.

Back at the range...there was a skinny 8yr old boy...the gun nearly as tall as he was. He was obviously afraid of the gun when he shot and it took him quite a bit of time to get comfortable enough to squeeze the trigger each time. Seemed obvious that it was his first time shooting any gun and i had to ask myself if he really wanted to do it or actually hunt. I also had to ask myself what the parents were thinking (both present) about not getting him shooting a few times earlier to get comfortable with it...as i'm presuming that visit to the range is likely the only time the youth will get before the opener?

Friday i went on another search mission and the doe i found while looking for 'my' buck is mostly just a hide covered head and neck now...with only a stripped rib cage remaining. I suspect the buck...if actually dead would be largely the same by now since the rise in temps. Will have one more look for 'him' and that will be it. During my search i saw 2 doe, the scrubby 5pt and a flock of about 13-15 turkey. 

Checked my cams on the way out and got a bit of a surprise not seen there before...about a 250lb black bear.


----------



## Bucket

AjPUNISHER said:


> 2 more weeks of statewide archery would have little impact and only result in a slightly higher amount of (deer) buck being killed with a bow opposed to a gun imo. Most guys in here that have already taken a buck would have still been out in the rifle season or the second season looking for one...whether they used a gun or a bow to hunt with. If a devout archer wants to hunt with a bow during the gun season or sits out those 2 weeks is there choice but nearly the same amount of deer (buck) will be killed because the number of hunters is about the same.
> 
> More archers hunting now then ever since the inclusion of crossbows but there aren't really more hunters...just a shift of more gun hunters to archery.
> 
> Season regs will have to be changed at some point with the declining hunter participation as eventually there will be too few hunters to keep the herd in check. Be more people whining about hitting deer on the roadways for one thing.
> How many states do not allow Sunday hunting right now? This aspect in Pa does need to change.


I agree with this. I dont think the inclusion of the crossbow increased the overall number of hunters or the number of deer killed all that much. Same as if they added a couple more weeks to the archery season. Its just a matter of when they will be killed.

And, around me, the more people that tag out in archery season, the less people who will be in the woods during gun season. And that means less people to move the deer, and most of the gun hunters need that to kill something.


----------



## nicko

Boom stick season commences in 5 days. Who’s breaking out the gun, who’s sticking with their bow, who’s staying inside where it’s safe? 

I will be toting the .30-06 and look forward to enjoying the season that got my deer hunting fire lit and the camaraderie of another trip up to the northern tier.


----------



## Gene94

I'm gonna take my wife out while her parents stay with the boys[emoji6] we'll see what happens. Buck only here in 4B unless I get her a DMAP tag to fill the first day. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

I plan on taking my late grandfathers J.C. Higgins 270 for a walk Saturday for nostalgic reasons. Then probably pick the bow back up for a few evening hunts thru the week.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Boom stick season commences in 5 days. Who’s breaking out the gun, who’s sticking with their bow, who’s staying inside where it’s safe?
> 
> I will be toting the .30-06 and look forward to enjoying the season that got my deer hunting fire lit and the camaraderie of another trip up to the northern tier.


I'll be out with my muzzleloader. Back to archery in late season if needed.


----------



## vonfoust

I'll be out.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Boom stick season commences in 5 days. Who’s breaking out the gun, who’s sticking with their bow, who’s staying inside where it’s safe?
> 
> I will be toting the .30-06 and look forward to enjoying the season that got my deer hunting fire lit and the camaraderie of another trip up to the northern tier.


I will be at camp in potter county with the .270, will
Leave Friday morning for the week.


----------



## Bucket

Anyone know for certain if we are required to wear florescent orange while bow hunting in the rifle season? I assumed we did, but after reading in a couple different places in the book, it appears we may not need to. 

Under the Florescent Orange Requirements on pg 23 of the digest...

Archers
• Fluorescent orange is no longer required while archery
hunting for deer. The requirement to wear fluorescent
orange during all overlap periods when archery hunters
were required to wear varying amounts of orange while
moving or post orange while in a fixed position has been
eliminated. The use of fluorescent orange, though, is highly
recommended for all seasons, whether required or not


----------



## 138104

Bucket said:


> Anyone know for certain if we are required to wear florescent orange while bow hunting in the rifle season? I assumed we did, but after reading in a couple different places in the book, it appears we may not need to.
> 
> Under the Florescent Orange Requirements on pg 23 of the digest...
> 
> Archers
> • Fluorescent orange is no longer required while archery
> hunting for deer. The requirement to wear fluorescent
> orange during all overlap periods when archery hunters
> were required to wear varying amounts of orange while
> moving or post orange while in a fixed position has been
> eliminated. The use of fluorescent orange, though, is highly
> recommended for all seasons, whether required or not


Well, I'd wear orange regardless. You might be mistaken for a deer otherwise, especially if you are in a brown it's down area.


----------



## Missions95

I’m 99% sure you have to during firearms. It’s technically not an overlap, there’s no archery season open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

I grew up in Pa and will be traveling back to visit family and take a nephew out on Saturday. Personally it will be a cold day in hell before I would give the "worst commission in the country a dime for a license "aka Pa DNR" and I spend always north of a grand and often several on non res tags each year.


----------



## Billy H

I’d be lying if I said the thought of breaking out a shotgun didn’t cross my mind this year. Probably won’t happen. Been bow only for many years now.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> I’d be lying if I said the thought of breaking out a shotgun didn’t cross my mind this year. Probably won’t happen. Been bow only for many years now.


Just do it. Life is too short to be stubborn. [emoji12]


----------



## Gene94

Perry24 said:


> Just do it. Life is too short to be stubborn. [emoji12]


[emoji6][emoji108]

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I sit right through gun season with my bow. No interest in shooting a deer with a firearm of any sort. 
If I was hunting to sustain myself, may approach it differently. It’s all about the experience for me.
Hoping that if I don’t connect with a buck this week, someone will push one thru the property I’m hunting on Saturday.


----------



## conservewild

Mathias said:


> I sit right through gun season with my bow. No interest in shooting a deer with a firearm of any sort.
> If I was hunting to sustain myself, may approach it differently. It’s all about the experience for me.
> Hoping that if I don’t connect with a buck this week, someone will push one thru the property I’m hunting on Saturday.


I thought PA bow went out a few weeks ago?


----------



## Mathias

November 29 in my area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkvn

nicko said:


> Boom stick season commences in 5 days. Who’s breaking out the gun, who’s sticking with their bow, who’s staying inside where it’s safe?
> 
> I will be toting the .30-06 and look forward to enjoying the season that got my deer hunting fire lit and the camaraderie of another trip up to the northern tier.


I'll be breaking out the smoke pole you get just one shot like archery


----------



## ianb1116

Mathias said:


> November 29 in my area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you not allowed to continue hunting with a bow through the firearms season? I'm in 5C and my impression was that bow ran from Sept. 21 - Dec 14 (overlapping w/ firearms), then Dec 26-Jan 25.


----------



## Spency

Went and pulled all of my stands and cameras Saturday. Now that the gates have opened and everyone can drive in they wouldn't last long. Only 1 camera stolen out of 6 on state land this year, sucks, but could be worse.

I'll be hunting wild brown trout or maybe some steelhead on the fly this weekend. I'll gladly take the rifle out and enjoy doing so if I have a tag. Not upset about having more time to fish either.


----------



## Mathias

ianb1116 said:


> Are you not allowed to continue hunting with a bow through the firearms season? I'm in 5C and my impression was that bow ran from Sept. 21 - Dec 14 (overlapping w/ firearms), then Dec 26-Jan 25.


Correct.


----------



## ianb1116

Mathias said:


> Correct.


Which part? Can I or can I not bow hunt during Nov 30 - Dec 14?


----------



## Mathias

You can.


----------



## nicko

ianb1116 said:


> Are you not allowed to continue hunting with a bow through the firearms season? I'm in 5C and my impression was that bow ran from Sept. 21 - Dec 14 (overlapping w/ firearms), then Dec 26-Jan 25.


You can use any legal weapon during the firearms deer season.


----------



## davepfb

I always bear hunt with my father back in western Pa but i was unable to drive home this weekend so decided to give the Pinchot State Forest a try. 15 minutes into my walk I took down my second pa black bear.


----------



## nick060200

davepfb said:


> I always bear hunt with my father back in western Pa but i was unable to drive home this weekend so decided to give the Pinchot State Forest a try. 15 minutes into my walk I took down my second pa black bear.
> View attachment 6995147


That's awesome brother ! I'm jealous. I was supposed to go to Tioga yesterday but the guy I was supposed to meet bailed on me and I didn't have a back up plan. Dang it. I want to get one bad


----------



## dougell

Good deal.That rarely happens.


----------



## davepfb

nick060200 said:


> That's awesome brother ! I'm jealous. I was supposed to go to Tioga yesterday but the guy I was supposed to meet bailed on me and I didn't have a back up plan. Dang it. I want to get one bad


I was suppose to go with my buddy from work but last minute he backed out. i woke up late and really didn't want to make the 1:15 drive from Allentown but i talked myself into it and parked at a random spot and started walking. This was the only one i seen before i shot but after i shot 5 others came out into the opening. I was done hunting by 7:30 and seen 6 total bears. That doesn't happen everyday haha.


----------



## nick060200

davepfb said:


> I was suppose to go with my buddy from work but last minute he backed out. i woke up late and really didn't want to make the 1:15 drive from Allentown but i talked myself into it and parked at a random spot and started walking. This was the only one i seen before i shot but after i shot 5 others came out into the opening. I was done hunting by 7:30 and seen 6 total bears. That doesn't happen everyday haha.


I hate you. Lol


----------



## TRex18

Missions95 said:


> Here’s the map of 3934 it looks like it’s an area the PGC set up for cwd management, it close but doesn’t quite cover 87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats interesting is this area expanded a lot in last few years.........Does anyone know if the tags increased in this area this year?


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the bear Dave. Gotta love those hunts that are done in the blink of an eye.


----------



## nicko

PSU deer blog update on hunting big woods deer. This is a good one as it contains links to multiple past deer blog updates about big woods deer and their habits.

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats on the bear dave.

Had a 350-400lb sow with a couple cubs at a spot i lost access to in 2013, saw bear nearly every time i hunted there that year...never had much interest in taking one though.



Anybody else catch PA Outdoor Life yesterday? The WCO involved with that episode said the move to open the gun season on a Saturday was mostly made to get more youth involved...

If I'm not mistaken...the opening Monday of the rifle deer season has always been like an unofficial state holiday...if you hunted at all...you took vacation on atleast that day or called off sick. Many business's are closed that day and when i was in school, it was never open on that day. Maybe more parents will be able to take their child now because of the change but in my mind i would have figured they would have done so anyway, no matter what day the season opened?

Some people will still say they don't have enough time to go or take someone else...but it's been said before, if you enjoy doing something all that much you make the time to do it. I guess it's a sign of the times and priorities changing as i don't remember people having near the excuses to not go hunting 15-20 years ago...like many have now a days.

Youth already have early spring turkey access, early small game and the early season doe opportunity with a rifle...to name a few. I don't really see much changing in regards to recruiting new hunter's or youth to the sport and i don't care how much time you add to the season's if there is no to little interest in participating in the first place.

Most of us that already hunt will take advantage of any extra time we are given, when we can, but i don't expect to see hunter participation increase much. It's mighty difficult to stop a trend already in motion but it might slow the downward spiral?


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> PSU deer blog update on hunting big woods deer. This is a good one as it contains links to multiple past deer blog updates about big woods deer and their habits.
> 
> https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


That's some cool reading


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats Dave! Nice bear.


----------



## Mathias

davepfb said:


> I always bear hunt with my father back in western Pa but i was unable to drive home this weekend so decided to give the Pinchot State Forest a try. 15 minutes into my walk I took down my second pa black bear.
> View attachment 6995147


Congrats.
I’m not a bear hunter, yet, how much did he/she weigh?


----------



## full moon64

davepfb said:


> I always bear hunt with my father back in western Pa but i was unable to drive home this weekend so decided to give the Pinchot State Forest a try. 15 minutes into my walk I took down my second pa black bear.
> View attachment 6995147


Gun or Bow?


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Boom stick season commences in 5 days. Who’s breaking out the gun, who’s sticking with their bow, who’s staying inside where it’s safe?
> 
> I will be toting the .30-06 and look forward to enjoying the season that got my deer hunting fire lit and the camaraderie of another trip up to the northern tier.


Always take a gun for gun season  I love gun hunting as much as bow hunting. I do tend to only carry muzzle stuffers or single shot rifles these day though but I pretty much hunt the same way and in the same spots as I do for archery. Just another tool and another season for me  Most likely will have the NEF Handi Rifle in 444 Marlin with me unless I get the bug to take the T/C Contender out  Have a 30 Herret barrel for her which is a reshaped and slightly shorter 30-30 Winchester. It actually comes out the 10" barrel at 200 fps faster than a 30-30 out of the same barrel. She's a sweat shooting pistol for sure


----------



## davydtune

davepfb said:


> I always bear hunt with my father back in western Pa but i was unable to drive home this weekend so decided to give the Pinchot State Forest a try. 15 minutes into my walk I took down my second pa black bear.
> View attachment 6995147


Nice!


----------



## black_chill

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats on the bear dave.
> 
> Had a 350-400lb sow with a couple cubs at a spot i lost access to in 2013, saw bear nearly every time i hunted there that year...never had much interest in taking one though.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else catch PA Outdoor Life yesterday? The WCO involved with that episode said the move to open the gun season on a Saturday was mostly made to get more youth involved...
> 
> If I'm not mistaken...the opening Monday of the rifle deer season has always been like an unofficial state holiday...if you hunted at all...you took vacation on atleast that day or called off sick. Many business's are closed that day and when i was in school, it was never open on that day. Maybe more parents will be able to take their child now because of the change but in my mind i would have figured they would have done so anyway, no matter what day the season opened?
> 
> Some people will still say they don't have enough time to go or take someone else...but it's been said before, if you enjoy doing something all that much you make the time to do it. I guess it's a sign of the times and priorities changing as i don't remember people having near the excuses to not go hunting 15-20 years ago...like many have now a days.
> 
> Youth already have early spring turkey access, early small game and the early season doe opportunity with a rifle...to name a few. I don't really see much changing in regards to recruiting new hunter's or youth to the sport and i don't care how much time you add to the season's if there is no to little interest in participating in the first place.
> 
> Most of us that already hunt will take advantage of any extra time we are given, when we can, but i don't expect to see hunter participation increase much. It's mighty difficult to stop a trend already in motion but it might slow the downward spiral?


My brother is a teacher and he has off Monday and Tuesday, curious to see if that will continue with hunting starting on Saturdays now. I always had off those 2 days as a part of Thanksgiving vacation when I was in school, I'm 30 years old. 

I think at the end of the day kids don't want to hunt. Things are changing and hobbies that I enjoy, or even those in the 50-60 year age range aren't as important to kids today. I think if you couple the amount of deer that most see with the fact that there is vast amounts of technology and I think they are the 2 biggest contributors to a lack of youth hunting.

My son is 1 and I am hoping that he will enjoy hunting, even if he just does it a few days a year.


----------



## nick060200

Anyone hunting 5c with a slug gun?


----------



## davepfb

full moon64 said:


> Gun or Bow?


I was rifle hunting, as much as i love archery hunting i do like to take the rifle also.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Anyone hunting 5c with a slug gun?


I bought a slug gun when I moved to Chester County in the late 90s. Have yet to fire it at an animal. I can still use rifle on the property I hunt in 5C Berks county.


----------



## fap1800

nick060200 said:


> Anyone hunting 5c with a slug gun?


I'll be out in 5D with my Savage 220 looking for a doe. Just got back from IL's first shotgun and took a nice sized doe out there with it. Best slug gun on the market IMO.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I'll be out in 5D with my Savage 220 looking for a doe. Just got back from IL's first shotgun and took a nice sized doe out there with it. Best slug gun on the market IMO.


Is that model a bolt action? If I had to buy another slug gun, I would go bolt action and 20 gauge. I have a Mossberg 500 12 gauge pump slug gun and it is more than you really need.


----------



## Mathias

Fap- buddy has one and loves it.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Is that model a bolt action? If I had to buy another slug gun, I would go bolt action and 20 gauge. I have a Mossberg 500 12 gauge pump slug gun and it is more than you really need.





Mathias said:


> Fap- buddy has one and loves it.


Yeah, that's the bolt action with the detachable magazine. 2+1. Using Remington Accutips it's accurate easily out to 150. With the right conditions and a good rest you can go out to 200. Has the adjustable Accutrigger too. Doesn't belt you either. My dad has the 212 and that thing wallups your shoulder. The 20s these days are just as effective. It's the go to in IL since they're a shotgun only state. Surprised Remington or someone else doesn't make a bolt action slug.


----------



## dougell

Browning used to make a real slick A-bolt shotgun but it's been discontinued for a while now.I agree about the 20ga.I use nothing but a 20ga for everything now.


----------



## davydtune

I have one of these, it's a Marlin 512 Slug Master 12 ga. 24" fully rifled barrel and she will drive tacks with the right ammo :wink: Was my grandpas gun so it holds a lot of sentimental value. I don't take her out much as she weighs a ton, lol! Great tree stand gun though


----------



## Gene94

davydtune said:


> I have one of these, it's a Marlin 512 Slug Master 12 ga. 24" fully rifled barrel and she will drive tacks with the right ammo :wink: Was my grandpas gun so it holds a lot of sentimental value. I don't take her out much as she weighs a ton, lol! Great tree stand gun though


Wow that gun looks immaculate! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Any 5C/5D guys still hunting? Seems quiet here.....


----------



## Lcavok99

Mathias said:


> Any 5C/5D guys still hunting? Seems quiet here.....


I'm doing an all day sit near Allentown rn. Super quiet here as all. Only seen 3 doe so far.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Lcavok99 said:


> I'm doing an all day sit near Allentown rn. Super quiet here as all. Only seen 3 doe so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


I plan on heading out shortly, but I fear the same result. Wind has definitely picked up last hour or so. Tired of blowing leaves however......


----------



## Lcavok99

Yeah the wind just picked up here too. Well see how the evening hunt goes but I'm not hopeful. 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Quick question 
I'm getting 2 different answers on the game commission website. 
A mentored youth permit can be bought for anyone under the age of 16 or under the age of 12 ? 

And if you get that permit you can only get it 3 times in a row and then what they have to get a junior liscense?


----------



## nick060200

Mathias said:


> Any 5C/5D guys still hunting? Seems quiet here.....


I'll make it out either Friday or Saturday. I would go tomorrow but it'll be too windy.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Any 5C/5D guys still hunting? Seems quiet here.....


My buddy still has a buck tag so I'm taking him out tomorrow morning to the property where I shot my buck last month. There's still a good sized 8pt running around. I'm going to put him in my best stand and then figured with the wind tomorrow I'll throw on the guillie and see if I can bag a doe. Should be good for moving around.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Quick question
> I'm getting 2 different answers on the game commission website.
> A mentored youth permit can be bought for anyone under the age of 16 or under the age of 12 ?
> 
> And if you get that permit you can only get it 3 times in a row and then what they have to get a junior liscense?


Under 12. At 12, they have to take Hunter Safety and get jr license. Not sure about the 3 yrs in a row.


----------



## fap1800

nick060200 said:


> Quick question
> I'm getting 2 different answers on the game commission website.
> A mentored youth permit can be bought for anyone under the age of 16 or under the age of 12 ?
> 
> And if you get that permit you can only get it 3 times in a row and then what they have to get a junior liscense?


Yes, a mentored youth can be purchased for any kid under 16. 9 years old is the earliest a kid can hunt big game. I purchased my son's first youth tag last year at 9. He got one this year and will get another when he's 11. Then he has to take the safety course and from there, if I understand correctly, I just get him his own license, but until the age of 16 he has to be in close proximity with me when hunting. I can also hunt as well. I think the difference for those under 16 is when you want to introduce an older kid to hunting, but it doesn't force him to spend time taking the education course. This allows you to see if an older kid likes it an then he can pursue the course. Same three tags apply.


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> Under 12. At 12, they have to take Hunter Safety and get jr license. Not sure about the 3 yrs in a row.


I'm reading this on the website.


----------



## vonfoust

There used to be a 'gap' because you could do a mentored youth before age 12. After age 16 (or 18) I believe they could take the hunters safety course online but they just never addressed the 'teens' until relatively recently. Pretty sure they created another mentor program, which covered between 12-16 (probably the 'resident junior hunting permit' above). But I'm going by memory.


----------



## fap1800

They sure make it hard to interpret the mentored youth program. It looks like they changed it a bit. Previously, a 7 or 8 year old at the time of purchasing the tag could not hunt deer or turkey. They had to be nine. Looks like that has changed. Anyway, here it is from the digest. Three years for either kids under 12 or under 16.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> I'm reading this on the website.


Leave it up to PGC to make it confusing. My son had 2 yrs with mentor license and then the year he turned 12 (2017) he got a jr license.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Definitely getting harder and harder to figure out what rules apply to what, where and when anymore...and their still changing them...confusing at times for sure.

I took the hunter safety course in school back in 1993...internet wasn't the 'thing' then like it is now, that's for sure. Dad started taking me to sit with him when i was 7 or 8...and took my first buck while sitting with him when i was 12.

My 2nd year i was in my own treestand during the rifle season about 200yds from my old man. I had a grunt call with me and had been using it, likely too much....when i heard noise to my right and turned to see a buck running right to me...almost under my stand and stopped broadside maybe 40yds away. A 6pt with no brows and a spread of roughly 16-18"s...'IF' the other side had been there:wink: Tip of his main beam was broken off, not much more then the base left on the opposite side and had a sizeable antler gouge on his back. Seemed he must have been a pretty feisty fella and possibly tangled with a buck much larger then he was?. ......the good old days.

Dad talked about turkey hunting tomorrow but if the weather is that crappy he likely won't go. Be at it on friday solo though.


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> Definitely getting harder and harder to figure out what rules apply to what, where and when anymore...and their still changing them...confusing at times for sure.
> 
> I took the hunter safety course in school back in 1993...internet wasn't the 'thing' then like it is now, that's for sure.
> 
> h.


Things sure have changed. I took the course in the basement of the local police station in 1972. I think it went three nights. I'd estimate there were about 25 kids taking it. They had three instructors and they were pretty gruff guys. Cant imagine how they can do it online. We had rifles,shotguns and bows in the class.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Things sure have changed. I took the course in the basement of the local police station in 1972. I think it went three nights. I'd estimate there were about 25 kids taking it. They had three instructors and they were pretty gruff guys. Cant imagine how they can do it online. We had rifles,shotguns and bows in the class.


Same here. Took at it the Bucks County Gun Club in 1988. It was on a Sunday and IIRC was all of five hours. It included rifles, shotguns and bows as well. I will say, one state that still does it right is AZ. One of the benefits of taking the AZ course is that you earn a lifetime bonus point. I just happened to be in Scottsdale for my company's sales conference a few years ago. My buddy flew out and we took it. Included a written exam (50 questions) and then live shooting exercises in front of qualified instructors. From what I've been told the PA online course is pretty lengthy, but relatively easy. Nothing beats in-person instruction. Fortunately my oldest has been handling one firearm or another since the age of four and has already pretty much mastered muzzle awareness, trigger finger control and immediately checking the firearm action after picking it up.


----------



## fap1800

Anyone out taking part in this rodeo? Believe it or not I saw four does feeding in a field on my drive in right next to the road not a mile from where I’m hunting. Cautiously optimistic I guess you could say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

fap1800 said:


> Anyone out taking part in this rodeo? Believe it or not I saw four does feeding in a field on my drive in right next to the road not a mile from where I’m hunting. Cautiously optimistic I guess you could say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Made it out for a few hours last night. Saw 5 does and the closest they got was 45 yards. Also had three bucks all together walk right under my stand. All dinks, was surprised they are back together already. Thought about going out this morning but the wind beating on the house put a damper on any motivation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Anyone out taking part in this rodeo? Believe it or not I saw four does feeding in a field on my drive in right next to the road not a mile from where I’m hunting. Cautiously optimistic I guess you could say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


c

Good luck. Hope you took your Dramamine. If it’s as windy where you are as here I know your rock and rolling in the tree


----------



## perryhunter4

Happy Thanksgiving to the PA AT gang! For those out in a tree this morning, you better be strapped in! I am in 4B of Central PA and winds are ripping here, not supposed to calm down til this afternoon. For those heading out for the Saturday rifle opener, looks like good weather at 39 degrees. 
I ended up taking a decent 6 second to last morning of archery. Was going to pass, but end of season instincts set in I guess. 
Was up in Tioga for the bear opener last Saturday and drive all day with a group of 17 and nothing. No sign at all in the mountains. The lower land ag, at one spot, was absolutely poured over with sign....but hit hard. Check station had about 45 checked in around 7 pm, with one close to 400#. 
Also hit the VA buck opener few weekends back, and while no buck seen, did see over 20 doe and just love the layout of the Nat’l Forest and cabin where we hunt. 
Wishing everyone a great Thanksgiving with their families! Take some time to reflect on how good we really have it by being able to do what we do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## PALongbow

Wanted to pass this along to PA hunters if you haven't already seen this....

https://www.pennlive.com/news/2019/11/purple-paint-markings-will-soon-mean-no-trespassing-in-pa.html


----------



## Billy H

PALongbow said:


> Wanted to pass this along to PA hunters if you haven't already seen this....
> 
> https://www.pennlive.com/news/2019/11/purple-paint-markings-will-soon-mean-no-trespassing-in-pa.html


How about that. Thanks for sharing that. 

Happy thanksgiving all.


----------



## Mathias

PALongbow said:


> Wanted to pass this along to PA hunters if you haven't already seen this....
> 
> https://www.pennlive.com/news/2019/11/purple-paint-markings-will-soon-mean-no-trespassing-in-pa.html


Last week bird hunting at my place up north, I noticed 2 properties that had this added recently.
Glad they passed it. As we know, most trespassers are color blind, they don’t see the orange or white No Trespassing signs so.....


----------



## nicko

PALongbow said:


> Wanted to pass this along to PA hunters if you haven't already seen this....
> 
> https://www.pennlive.com/news/2019/11/purple-paint-markings-will-soon-mean-no-trespassing-in-pa.html


https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=353

Hell has officially frozen over.

Happy Thanksgiving everybody. Good luck to those who are at it today.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Last week bird hunting at my place up north, I noticed 2 properties that had this added recently.
> Glad they passed it. As we know, most trespassers are color blind, they don’t see the orange or white No Trespassing signs so.....


We shouldn't have to hang signs or paint trees to keep hunters off. 

My neighbor shot a deer on my property the last day of archery. Not sure if he recovered the deer as I lost the blood trail and never saw sign of it being drug out. This past weekend, I found an arrow in a different spot. So, that makes 3 times he shot into my property this season. I called him after I found the first bolt and hashed out the lines with him. Since he won't stop, I will be sending him a certified letter tomorrow to remove the stands. If not, I will take them down. Also, if I find any more evidence of him shooting deer on my property, I will contact PGC and PSP. The guy owns 150 acres to my whopping 11 acres. But, he has to shoot deer on my land. He also owns several other properties in the area totalling over 500 acres.


----------



## Mathias

Perry, he placed stands on your property?


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Perry, he placed stands on your property?


Curious about this as well. If he did I would remove them. I deal with a guy that has a stand right on the line , no doubt shooting over the line, but nothing you can do about that.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Perry, he placed stands on your property?


They appear to be right on the line. My property narrows at the back to 300 ft, so I have a decent line of sight to the markers. One stand is definitely on my side, but the other is really close if not just on. Both stands face my property. He said he did that for cover, but would be shooting into his land. The good Mennonite man is a bold face liar. I even called the surveyor who did work back there for him and he confirmed the lines.


----------



## PALongbow

It's a great idea especially when the entitled trespassers of our state feels the urge to tear down posted signs. Besides I think a purple line looks better than those bright yellow signs. Now all we need is stiffer trespassing penalties and we will be all set.

Ron


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> They appear to be right on the line. My property narrows at the back to 300 ft, so I have a decent line of sight to the markers. One stand is definitely on my side, but the other is really close if not just on. Both stands face my property. He said he did that for cover, but would be shooting into his land. The good Mennonite man is a bold face liar. I even called the surveyor who did work back there for him and he confirmed the lines.


Sounds like a very frustrating situation. How about putting up some dummy trail cams (or real ones) pointed at his property line stands and in view so he can see them?


----------



## nicko

PALongbow said:


> It's a great idea especially when the entitled trespassers of our state feels the urge to tear down posted signs. Besides I think a purple line looks better than those bright yellow signs. Now all we need is stiffer trespassing penalties and we will be all set.
> 
> Ron


I believe the new law includes increased fines for trespassing. $250.00 if I recall correctly.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Sounds like a very frustrating situation. How about putting up some dummy trail cams (or real ones) pointed at his property line stands and in view so he can see them?


My one cam stopped working, so need to replace. Don't think he would care anyway.


----------



## PALongbow

The $250 fine is still a slap on the wrist. Should be much higher than that so the entitled think twice about entering private property.

Ron


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> My one cam stopped working, so need to replace. Don't think he would care anyway.


Foil balloons, glittery streamers, and windchimes on your side of the property line.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Foil balloons, glittery streamers, and windchimes on your side of the property line.


You forgot bars of Irish spring soap. While all those things are probably deserved those kinds of things usually escalate the situation into something you don’t want or need.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Foil balloons, glittery streamers, and windchimes on your side of the property line.


The deer come from his side down to where I hunt, so don't want to do that.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> You forgot bars of Irish spring soap. While all those things are probably deserved those kinds of things usually escalate the situation into something you don’t want or need.


True. Can’t imagine how frustrating it would be to have a neighbor with no respect for boundaries or you as the property owner. 

Well placed mirrors fixed to trees that capture the rising sun and reflect sunny laser beams at his stands.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> The deer come from his side down to where I hunt, so don't want to do that.


These “suggestions” are mostly in jest. Sounds like owning a chunk of land can sometimes be a curse as much as a blessing.

Matt, on your place up north, do you have any trespassing issues?


----------



## Mathias

Knock on wood, I do not. At least that I get on camera. My one neighbor makes Charlie Manson look well groomed and does a good job scaring ppl away from the general area, while not my place specifically. Flip side is his horses are frequently over and while I don’t mind the fertilizer, the 3-4” divots all over my lawn area are a PITA. If I posted a pic of his place, you’d cringe, absolute slobs.
Few years back I found all of these ‘healed’ over rings in the ice on my pond. Learned they were from ice fishermen. Another neighbor blames the Amish, there are some in the area.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Cool on purple paint, but it won’t deter the idiots where I hunt. They blatantly walk past signs.


----------



## nicko

I would venture to guess most people will not understand the purpose of purple paint markings on trees unless they are told.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> They sure make it hard to interpret the mentored youth program. It looks like they changed it a bit. Previously, a 7 or 8 year old at the time of purchasing the tag could not hunt deer or turkey. They had to be nine. Looks like that has changed. Anyway, here it is from the digest. Three years for either kids under 12 or under 16.
> 
> View attachment 6997197


They were always able to hunt deer and turkey.Up until a year or two ago,every MY permit came with a buck tag and spring gobbler tag.People started whining about patents using the kids tag so they didn't come with their own tag until I believe they were 7.They could still shoot deer though.The mentor just had to transfer their tags to the MY.


----------



## dougell

I killed a buck the last day that wasn't big enough to mount but I wasn't sure that I just wanted to hack it's rack off.My son convinced me to take it to have a skull mount done so I snapped a picture yesterday before I took it over.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nothing wrong with that buck Doug.

I haven't seen a buck with anywhere near half that size of antlers in the past 4 rifle seasons combined. Maybe i don't deserve another chance at a buck this year but hoping i see a bit better in terms of antler quality this gun season then i have been.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

First fall turkey hunt this season...part turkey hunting and part last ditch search effort for the 8pt. I was half lucky...

Called in a small flock of 5 gobblers with 'gobbler' yelps just before 9am this morning...picked out what looked liked the 'nicest' bird and put a load of pellets in his head at 35yds. 21lbs...1 1/4 spurs and a 10 1/4" beard.


----------



## dougell

Nice gobbler.I like to call them in close in the fall and try to wack them in the head with a .22 mag.We went out yesterday morning.I had a 22 mag and Jordan had his .223.We ended up finding a flock of at least 30 birds and snuck around them to get set up.I threw some lost yelps and kee kees at them.They weren't in any hurry to come but once they got to within 100 yards they started to come in fast.I waited for Jordan to shoot and once he shot,I shot a hen.Turkeys exploded everywhere.We had them running past us and flying over our heads.He was sure he killed one but we searched all over and never found any evidence.We let things settle down for a while and then went back after them.We sat down to call and they were answering all all sides of us.I thought it was a sure bet but he ended up missing a second time lol.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've shot a few with a bow and 1 with a rifle but most have been shotgun kills. Don't take much movement to miss a turkey head with a single projectile :wink:

Jordan was likely disappointed? but sounds like you 2 shared another fun adventure in the woods together!


----------



## Darkvador

dougell said:


> I killed a buck the last day that wasn't big enough to mount but I wasn't sure that I just wanted to hack it's rack off.My son convinced me to take it to have a skull mount done so I snapped a picture yesterday before I took it over.
> View attachment 6998741


Please wash that KTM


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Darkvador said:


> Please wash that KTM


I was thinking the same, just didn't mention it:wink: LOL...atleast he's using his. My dad bought a barely used quad a few seasons back, specifically to help get deer out, but were (mostly me) still dragging them...W-T-F !

Looks like alot of us that don't already have snow will be getting some soon. Guns and snow......not going to be a good time of year to be a deer at all. Good luck to those venturing out tomorrow...


----------



## Spency

Nice bird Aj, congrats!


----------



## dougell

He cleans that KTM far more than he cleans his room lol.It's time for a top-end rebuild now.The little bugger put 75 hours on that thing since July.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've shot a few with a bow and 1 with a rifle but most have been shotgun kills. Don't take much movement to miss a turkey head with a single projectile :wink:
> 
> Jordan was likely disappointed? but sounds like you 2 shared another fun adventure in the woods together!


When he was 10,we were out hunting turkeys with the occasional squirrel thrown in.That's one of the reasons I like a 22 mag,it's a good dual purpose gun but you have to be a little picky on body shots with birds.We were walking along and I got a couple hens to answer that were on the other side of a powerline.They started to come so fast that we didn't have time to ditch the orange.Before I fell back to call,I jokingly said,head shots only.Within a couple minutes they were forty yards in front of him and he cracked the one right in the noggin.If you look,you can see the hole center






punched in it's head lol.


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the buck Doug. Nice one

Congrats on the bird AJ. 

No snow here in 5C but we’ll out all day tomorrow. Gonna feel odd being out for the gun opener on a Saturday.


----------



## Mathias

Sitting on a pinch point property tomorrow with my bow. Hoping the orange clan hunters in the area move some deer my way.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Sitting on a pinch point property tomorrow with my bow. Hoping the orange clan hunters in the area move some deer my way.


good luck Matt


----------



## 138104

My son is away on a youth retreat, so invited a friend and his son out to hunt tomorrow. This is his first time hunting, so hope he gets one!


----------



## Lcavok99

Not a bow kill, but I'm glad to finally get my buck so I can focus on school and my upcoming finals. I actually saw this buck a couple weeks ago with the bow but he didnt come close enough at the time. I was really after his big brother, but I'll get him next year. Public land btw.




















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcavok99

Not sure why the pictures are upside down but whatever

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good looking buck. Congrats!!!


----------



## 138104

Great buck! Congrats!

Haven't seen anything so far, but heard lots of shots. Squirrels are keeping me entertained for now.


----------



## fap1800

My 10 year old connected on his first buck. I couldn’t be more proud. I actually think I was more nervous than he was!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

fap1800 said:


> My 10 year old connected on his first buck. I couldn’t be more proud. I actually think I was more nervous than he was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Congrats to your son!


----------



## nicko

Congrats Colin!!! Great to see kids having success.


----------



## Billy H

Nice to see the kids getting into. Congrats


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats FAP and LCA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> My 10 year old connected on his first buck. I couldn’t be more proud. I actually think I was more nervous than he was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to both of you.
Keeping our passion alive.


----------



## Darkvador

Haven’t been in Pa for the first day of gun since 1994. With this years first day being on Saturday I decided to wait until Sunday before I head out of state. I have been in the woods since first light and now I know why Pa is losing hunters. No shooting. For a new hunter who hasn’t completely established his love for the woods, this would be very discouraging. The commission now has to reap what they sewn over the last 15 years.


----------



## Mathias

I think some of the lack of rifle and shotgun (special regs areas) hunters is alot  have moved to crossbows.


----------



## Billy H

I sat for a couple hours this morning and counted 6 shots in the distance while waiting to help my son track a doe he arrowed last night and then heard maybe three more distant shots on the drag out.. Not complaining though. the less shots I hear down here the better in my book. When Scott got to the processor said it was only his doe and one headless I’m assuming buck so far by 10:00.


----------



## Mathias

I sat for a few hours too. A couple in, I stood to stretch and look behind me as the tree,is sufficiently large to conceal my torso. Stood for 5 minutes and turned around, only to find a doe 30 yards away. She knew something was up, but kept looking behind her. 60-70 yards behind was a stud buck, with one side broken off. She went back towards him, crossed the creek and he followed. Later another doe came in, also skittish, and I stood preparation for a shot only to have a spike run in head down and chase her off.
No nearby shots but continuous across the highway in next township.


----------



## nicko

Just watch a group of about 6 to 7 deer trot through the woods about 200 yards away on the powerline… The late morning sun really lit them up and I could see two sizable racks from a distance.


----------



## Spency

Congrats everyone and good luck to those are still out!


----------



## Lcavok99

I only heard a couple shots this morning, was not surprised though. I saw 4 other buck this morning before I shot mine, and many others this season. From my pov, it's been a great year for killing and seeing buck for all my friends and family 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Thanks, everyone. Just dropped off my son’s buck at the taxidermist. I told him we would mount his first buck, but here on out it’s either a cap or Euro. 

Purely anecdotal, but the taxi was light. Said it’s been a down year all the way around. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alancac98

fap1800 said:


> My 10 year old connected on his first buck. I couldn’t be more proud. I actually think I was more nervous than he was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to you and your son. That smile says it all! Great memories to make.


----------



## mikesmith66

Me and buddy just made a 3 hr drive around a sizable chunk of 4 different public land areas down here in SW Pa. We both tagged bucks in bow season, and were curious to see what was going on today for the start of gun season. 

We rode around from 10:30am - 1:30 pm.

Saw a decent amount of vehicles in the typical game land parking areas. Some areas were empty, others were full. Almost every hunter I spotted "hunting" was posted in a wide open area, or sitting in the parking lot. Probably saw maybe 30-40 parked vehicles. Only one dead buck. 14" wide normal SWPA 8 pt. None of the guys we stopped to chat with had shot one. I was actually kinda pleased to NOT see that many guys out around some of my favorite archery hunting spots. 

Oh well, good luck to those out there this gun season. And stay safe.


----------



## full moon64

mikesmith66 said:


> Me and buddy just made a 3 hr drive around a sizable chunk of 4 different public land areas down here in SW Pa. We both tagged bucks in bow season, and were curious to see what was going on today for the start of gun season.
> 
> We rode around from 10:30am - 1:30 pm.
> 
> Saw a decent amount of vehicles in the typical game land parking areas. Some areas were empty, others were full. Almost every hunter I spotted "hunting" was posted in a wide open area, or sitting in the parking lot. Probably saw maybe 30-40 parked vehicles. Only one dead buck. 14" wide normal SWPA 8 pt. None of the guys we stopped to chat with had shot one. I was actually kinda pleased to NOT see that many guys out around some of my favorite archery hunting spots.
> 
> Oh well, good luck to those out there this gun season. And stay safe.


just hope everyone is safe...Will be glad when its over,late season..cant wait


----------



## full moon64

fap1800 said:


> My 10 year old connected on his first buck. I couldn’t be more proud. I actually think I was more nervous than he was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats on kids,,love seeing them hunting


----------



## LetThemGrow

Quiet here too, other than a trespasser who emptied his gun but got out before we could cut him off. 



full moon64 said:


> just hope everyone is safe...Will be glad when its over,late season..cant wait


Can’t imagine anyone gets near your spots? Seems like you should have seen a lot today when all those lesser hunters pushed the deer back to you?


----------



## 138104

Woods are so still I could hear a mouse fart. Still no deer seen for the day. Tomorrow would be perfect...lol!


----------



## Billy H

My son is on another part of the farm across a little road from the section I'm on. When I walked in I pushed 10 deer out that crossed the road ran across a field right to him. One shooter in the mix. They did not stop to give him an opportunity. He is armed with a bow. Good to see some deer. No local shooting to be heard.


----------



## Scotty C

Passed on 17 buck in archery and a big 8 this morning. Shot one of the bucks I was hoping to get at 2:00 this afternoon.


----------



## full moon64

LetThemGrow said:


> Quiet here too, other than a trespasser who emptied his gun but got out before we could cut him off.
> 
> Can’t imagine anyone gets near your spots? Seems like you should have seen a lot today when all those lesser hunters pushed the deer back to you?


I dont go gun,,late season only


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck Scotty. Congrats


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Woods are so still I could hear a mouse fart. Still no deer seen for the day. Tomorrow would be perfect...lol!


Perry maybe we will need a rut hunt next year..I just hate too see you travel so far..I got killer spots Game lands ..Only if you are quiet as a mouse on location


----------



## mlak27

Anyone know where there’s a Bedford county cwd testing dumpster. Thought there was one near Burgmeiers hauling on route 30 but can’t seem to find it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Saw 11 deer, 3 legal bucks, a couple spikes, but no shot opportunities. My buddy’s son connected. Was a great opening day.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

So what would u do? You go on public land with your son the day before season.put up a blind and a heater to make it comfortable for him,so he can stick it out a while.You go in opening morning and a guy id flashing his light at you and is sitting 50yds from your blind.do you just sit in the blind anyways or leave the blind and sit elsewhere till your son gets cold and leave?


----------



## 138104

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So what would u do? You go on public land with your son the day before season.put up a blind and a heater to make it comfortable for him,so he can stick it out a while.You go in opening morning and a guy id flashing his light at you and is sitting 50yds from your blind.do you just sit in the blind anyways or leave the blind and sit elsewhere till your son gets cold and leave?


Unfortunately, you move. Whomever gets there first gets to hunt the spot.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Unfortunately, you move. Whomever gets there first gets to hunt the spot.


Have to agree. 

Adapt and overcome.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to Lcavok, fap's son, Scotty C and your buddy's son Nick!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Saw 11 deer, 3 legal bucks, a couple spikes, but no shot opportunities. My buddy’s son connected. Was a great opening day.


Were you up in Potter?


----------



## Aspade17

mlak27 said:


> Anyone know where there’s a Bedford county cwd testing dumpster. Thought there was one near Burgmeiers hauling on route 30 but can’t seem to find it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heads and parts can be dropped off at Burgmeiers, but only 8-4 M-F. Or there are some SGL parking areas that have them here locally as well

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My entertainment for most of the day was watching an asshat with very little on his side of the line to actually hunt, camp the property line and walk back and forth between 2 spots....every single hour...all damn day long! I know he was trying to cut deer off and would shoot a deer on my side of the line too. This guys balls must be so damn big their hanging out the bottom of his pant legs and are being drug along behind him. Talk about some childish sh*t.

Keeping up with my gun season trend, saw 2 buck today and could have shot either, but neither were legal. Seen doe up close on the first day of buck the last 3 seasons in a row...today, i had a dmap tag to take one but none stood where i could safely shoot, go figure!

My dad had a very slow day...not a deer seen.

I counted 77 shots today but most of them were in another zip code. A few spots that are normally very audible with gunfire were dead today. One of those spots doesn't have many archery hunters and is dmap so the lack of shooting was a bit surprising. Only time will tell if they are waiting for a weekday or perhaps the snow...


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Were you up in Potter?


Not yet. We head up on Friday. This was 5C Berks.


----------



## mlak27

Aspade17 said:


> Heads and parts can be dropped off at Burgmeiers, but only 8-4 M-F. Or there are some SGL parking areas that have them here locally as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah found that out about Burgmeiers. Going to run it to the trout hatchery if weather cooperates tomorrow. Thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Nice buck Scotty. Congrats!!


----------



## nicko

So next year we will officially see pigs fly when three Sundays are open to hunting. One during archery, one during firearms, and one other TBD. 

If you could pick the three Sundays, which ones and why?

1 - For archery, I would pick 11/08/2020....this Sunday is right in the heart of rut prime time. 
2 - For firearms, I would pick 11/29/2020. The traditional Monday-after-Thansgiving opener is gone so might as well let those hunters (who make one trip per year) take advantage of their time away and spend it in the woods. I love NFL Sundays but I’ll take an extra day of hunting every time.
3 - The wildcard day....I don’t have a specific day but I would pick a day for the firearms bear season. The bear population in PA appears to need some reduction.

Those are my thoughts. As for yesterday, Saturday being the firearms opener vs Monday after Thanksgiving, it felt odd on Friday afternoon/evening and the anticipation was different for me but once the sun came up on Saturday morning, I forgot all about the tradition of a Monday opener. At the end of the day, whether it’s Saturday or Monday, it’s still hunting.


----------



## full moon64

11/08/2020 
I hunted one morning in rut saw two shooters..anything after 11/6 too end of season


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> So next year we will officially see pigs fly when three Sundays are open to hunting. One during archery, one during firearms, and one other TBD.
> 
> If you could pick the three Sundays, which ones and why?
> 
> 1 - For archery, I would pick 11/08/2020....this Sunday is right in the heart of rut prime time.
> 2 - For firearms, I would pick 11/29/2020. The traditional Monday-after-Thansgiving opener is gone so might as well let those hunters (who make one trip per year) take advantage of their time away and spend it in the woods. I love NFL Sundays but I’ll take an extra day of hunting every time.
> 3 - The wildcard day....I don’t have a specific day but I would pick a day for the firearms bear season. The bear population in PA appears to need some reduction.
> 
> Those are my thoughts. As for yesterday, Saturday being the firearms opener vs Monday after Thanksgiving, it felt odd on Friday afternoon/evening and the anticipation was different for me but once the sun came up on Saturday morning, I forgot all about the tradition of a Monday opener. At the end of the day, whether it’s Saturday or Monday, it’s still hunting.


I wonder how many years we will get 3 Sundays until it's just every Sunday ?


----------



## Spency

All good choices Nicko, I'd buy off on those. It will be interesting to see what the 3rd day ends up being and why they choose it.

The time that I really miss not being able to hunt on Sunday is spring turkey season. I wouldn't want them to use a day for it, but really wish we could. I'll use vacation for archery and hunt after work. It's hard to justify using vacation for turkeys and with work cant get out during the week in the am.

Hopefully in 2021 we can hunt on any Sunday if we choose to.


----------



## full moon64

Hopefully in 2021 we can hunt on any Sunday if we choose to.
^^^^^ THIS


----------



## vonfoust

I'd tick everyone off and make the last Sunday in June for groundhogs.


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> I'd tick everyone off and make the last Sunday in June for groundhogs.


 This made me laugh.


----------



## nick060200

I think the 3rd will be for bears.

Theres one in Delco right now


----------



## vmals

What’s the reasoning behind no hunting on sundays? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

vmals said:


> What’s the reasoning behind no hunting on sundays?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old Blue laws in PA that date back to the 17th century. I believe it is still illegal to play baseball or football before 2pm and after 6 pm in PA. Wonder why they don't enforce that, but the PGC follows the hunting side of it?


----------



## Billy H

vmals said:


> What’s the reasoning behind no hunting on sundays?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Afraid it might keep people from attending church (((Honest engine))), well except those guys that hunt crows foxes coyotes and some kind of starling. Apparently the church doesn’t want that ilk amongst the ranks.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> So next year we will officially see pigs fly when three Sundays are open to hunting. One during archery, one during firearms, and one other TBD.
> 
> If you could pick the three Sundays, which ones and why?
> 
> 1 - For archery, I would pick 11/08/2020....this Sunday is right in the heart of rut prime time.
> 2 - For firearms, I would pick 11/29/2020. The traditional Monday-after-Thansgiving opener is gone so might as well let those hunters (who make one trip per year) take advantage of their time away and spend it in the woods. I love NFL Sundays but I’ll take an extra day of hunting every time.
> 3 - The wildcard day....I don’t have a specific day but I would pick a day for the firearms bear season. The bear population in PA appears to need some reduction.
> 
> Those are my thoughts. As for yesterday, Saturday being the firearms opener vs Monday after Thanksgiving, it felt odd on Friday afternoon/evening and the anticipation was different for me but once the sun came up on Saturday morning, I forgot all about the tradition of a Monday opener. At the end of the day, whether it’s Saturday or Monday, it’s still hunting.


I'm selfishly pulling for may 3rd spring turkey being the 3rd Sunday.

Doubt that's where it's used just where I'd want it most, i agree it's likely a bear day but since I've hunted out of state the last 13 yrs the weekend of bear between our archery deer and gun deer seasons I doubt have any use for that Sunday in PA. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy H said:


> Afraid it might keep people from attending church (((Honest engine))), well except those guys that hunt crows foxes coyotes and some kind of starling. Apparently the church doesn’t want that ilk amongst the ranks.


North Carolina has Sunday hunting but no firearms hunting between 9am and noon so as not to disturb "the peace". during turkey when I was down there we had to take 3hr naps mid morning on Sundays lol 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921

Any of you guys on FB see the video of the D-bag kids kicking that deer in the head?


----------



## 138104

bucco921 said:


> Any of you guys on FB see the video of the D-bag kids kicking that deer in the head?


I heard about it, but didn't see the video. Someone should stomp their heads into the ground.


----------



## bucco921

Any of you guys on FB see the video of the D-bag kids kicking that deer in the head?

I don't put animal rights up there with humans but I hope these kids get a beat down like they've never imagined...


----------



## nicko

Saw a mention about it on the PGC facebook page. Hope the punks are identified.

I have not seen the video. Sounds like something I don’t want to see.


----------



## bucco921

It's disturbing to watch to be honest...


----------



## bucco921

nicko said:


> Saw a mention about it on the PGC website. Hope the punks are identified.
> 
> I have not seen the video. Sounds like something I don’t want to see.


They've been identified from what I understand.


----------



## Billy H

Oh man . Just another reason why I don’t have a Facebook account.


----------



## nicko

bucco921 said:


> It's disturbing to watch to be honest...


Exactly why I don’t want to see it.


----------



## Nukeshtr

AjPUNISHER said:


> My entertainment for most of the day was watching an asshat with very little on his side of the line to actually hunt, camp the property line and walk back and forth between 2 spots....every single hour...all damn day long! I know he was trying to cut deer off and would shoot a deer on my side of the line too. This guys balls must be so damn big their hanging out the bottom of his pant legs and are being drug along behind him. Talk about some childish sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t want to be a Richard...
> 
> This right here is what makes me not want to admit I hunt. All I ever hear or read is people complaining about other hunters. Everyone’s opinion is how bad the “other guy” is. This hunter wasn’t on your property. Didn’t do anything illegal. But is a “asshat” .
> 
> 
> No wonder people are anti hunters. I’m glad I hunt alone.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Exactly why I don’t want to see it.


me either


----------



## full moon64

NICK TIME TOO WIN TODAY<<:darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> NICK TIME TOO WIN TODAY<<:darkbeer:


Yep.... time to get back in the win column.


----------



## BowhunterT100

I wouldn't mind seeing the 3rd Sunday for opening weekend of spring gobbler season..


----------



## nicko

bucco921 said:


> They've been identified from what I understand.


Just saw somebody post up theirs names and faces on the PA flintlock hunters FB page.


----------



## 138104

Real upstanding citizen. He better get some time in jail to think about it.

https://www.explorejeffersonpa.com/...ht-urinating-along-street-in-clarion-borough/


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Yep.... time to get back in the win column.


Against a 2-9 team......maybe :wink:


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Against a 2-9 team......maybe :wink:


who this guy Nick?you know him:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Mathias

3-5” :smow: tomorrow. Looks like a bowhunting kind of day.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> 3-5” :smow: tomorrow. Looks like a bowhunting kind of day.


late season for me.Realm X


----------



## nick060200

bucco921 said:


> It's disturbing to watch to be honest...


So what happened? I don't have Facebook


----------



## Billy H

I would have no problem if they used the last Sunday for something with the youth hunters. Give the kids that play sports and want to hunt an extra day.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> So what happened? I don't have Facebook


A couple of punks stomped a wounded buck and broke off his antlers while still alive. They've been identified and crucified on social media. The parent's restaurant, Devil's BBQ, is also taking a beating.


----------



## 13third

bucco921 said:


> Any of you guys on FB see the video of the D-bag kids kicking that deer in the head?


Saw it and have read a lot about it. The kids family owns a business in Brookville. It’s a restaurant called Devils BBQ, his actions will also most likely cost that business some pain. Also read where his brother was arrested a few weeks ago at Clarion university for urinating in public, public drunkenness, running from police, and drug paraphernalia. Apparently he just got a slap on the wrist due to the fact that the step father is Brookville’s chief of police. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> A couple of punks stomped a wounded buck and broke off his antlers while still alive. They've been identified and crucified on social media. The parent's restaurant, Devil's BBQ, is also taking a beating.


Yikes , 
I just looked them up on Google and their Google ratings and reviews are taking a beating as I type.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> A couple of punks stomped a wounded buck and broke off his antlers while still alive. They've been identified and crucified on social media. The parent's restaurant, Devil's BBQ, is also taking a beating.


Good.


----------



## justinc535

Mathias said:


> Good.


When I saw the whole deal about their business taking a beating, I said thought it was wrong to blast the parents for a decision their 18 year old kids made... Then I saw her post defending it. Blast away.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

justinc535 said:


> When I saw the whole deal about their business taking a beating, I said thought it was wrong to blast the parents for a decision their 18 year old kids made... Then I saw her post defending it. Blast away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Are you saying the MOTHER of one of these kids publicly defended thier actions. Wow

Didn’t see the vid, nor do I wish to.


----------



## nicko

justinc535 said:


> When I saw the whole deal about their business taking a beating, I said thought it was wrong to blast the parents for a decision their 18 year old kids made... Then I saw her post defending it. Blast away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Terrible… The parents have an opportunity and responsibility to hold the kids accountable but instead excuse the behavior. Guarantee somebody from that family is going to come out with some canned apology in a couple days to try to stop the bleeding.


----------



## 13third

Billy H said:


> Are you saying the MOTHER of one of these kids publicly defended thier actions. Wow
> 
> Didn’t see the vid, nor do I wish to.


Yep. She sure did. Compared it to opossum kicking and killing cats. She says everyone has done that and this is no different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

Billy H said:


> Are you saying the MOTHER of one of these kids publicly defended thier actions. Wow
> 
> Didn’t see the vid, nor do I wish to.


I'm not sure if there is some rule here that doesn't allow me to post the screenshot but she said something along the lines of "This is annoying. The boys should be in trouble and did wrong but this is no different than anyone that's ever possum stomped or killed cats which half of you have done." 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Can’t say I have ever possum stomped or killed a cat. 

Sounds like the apple did not fall far from the tree.


----------



## Mathias

Isn’t that how jeffrey dahmer started?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

AjPUNISHER said:


> My entertainment for most of the day was watching an asshat with very little on his side of the line to actually hunt, camp the property line and walk back and forth between 2 spots....every single hour...all damn day long! I know he was trying to cut deer off and would shoot a deer on my side of the line too. This guys balls must be so damn big their hanging out the bottom of his pant legs and are being drug along behind him. Talk about some childish sh*t.





Nukeshtr said:


> I don’t want to be a Richard...
> 
> This right here is what makes me not want to admit I hunt. All I ever hear or read is people complaining about other hunters. Everyone’s opinion is how bad the “other guy” is. This hunter wasn’t on your property. Didn’t do anything illegal. But is a “asshat” .



We clearly have a different morale and ethical compass on the matter it would seem.

I guess you would be fine if he sits the line and a deer comes through less then 40yds away from you (over 100yds away from the property line by the way) and he shoots it when it's almost directly between the 2 of you from his side of the line??? That's exactly what happened 2 seasons ago with a stander on a drive and very well could be the same guy or certainly belongs to the same group. If that's not giving hunter's a black eye and being an all around jerk then i don't know what is.

Whether this is the same guy or not...you don't setup on the line watching the neighbors property unless you intend to shoot something on it. Still an 'asshat'...and may not have done anything illegal YET...but still an asshat just the same.
I should go up to the line and sit next to him watching his side...i'm sure he wouldn't think i 'm the bad guy at all 



Nukeshtr said:


> No wonder people are anti hunters.


True. It's also why some people don't gun hunt this state or gave up hunting in the first place. Getting shot at or having people shoot deer on your property that aren't supposed to be hunting there (amongst other things) tends to make people upset over nothing i suppose.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Yep.... time to get back in the win column.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Can’t say I have ever possum stomped or killed a cat.


Me neither. My cousin probably did though...he used to catch crayfish, frogs and only god knows what else...and blow them up with M-80's. I don't think he ever became a serial killer but he ain't right in the head.


----------



## Nukeshtr

AjPUNISHER said:


> We clearly have a different morale and ethical compass on the matter it would seem.
> 
> I guess you would be fine if he sits the line and a deer comes through less then 40yds away from you (over 100yds away from the property line by the way) and he shoots it when it's almost directly between the 2 of you from his side of the line??? That's exactly what happened 2 seasons ago with a stander on a drive and very well could be the same guy or certainly belongs to the same group. If that's not giving hunter's a black eye and being an all around jerk then i don't know what is.
> 
> Whether this is the same guy or not...you don't setup on the line watching the neighbors property unless you intend to shoot something on it. Still an 'asshat'...and may not have done anything illegal YET...but still an asshat just the same.
> I should go up to the line and sit next to him watching his side...i'm sure he wouldn't think i 'm the bad guy at all
> 
> 
> 
> True. It's also why some people don't gun hunt this state or gave up hunting in the first place. Getting shot at or having people shoot deer on your property that aren't supposed to be hunting there (amongst other things) tends to make people upset over nothing i suppose.


We don’t have a different moral compass. Just a different opinion on how to handle things. Either go talk to the hunter when it’s happening or sit down and enjoy the fact that you can have the opportunity to be hunting. Did the hunter do anything wrong? Illegal? The simple and only answer is no.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7001103


omg BILLY:mg:


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7001103


Yep, so much for that idea. Pathetic defensive showing.


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> omg BILLY:mg:


Sorry but no Eagles fan here. I loved today’s game.


----------



## 138104

I feel for Eagles fans. At least it was a team loss as all played poorly.


----------



## Stick&String96

*** is a possum stomp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Stick&String96 said:


> *** is a possum stomp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When ya see a possum and chase after him and kick him like a football



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick&String96

13third said:


> When ya see a possum and chase after him and kick him like a football
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People do that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> I feel for Eagles fans. At least it was a team loss as all played poorly.


I venture to say you’ve never been to an Eagles home game. You’d have no feelings for them if you had.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Sorry but no Eagles fan here. I loved today’s game.


Its ok Billy as long as you don"t like the Saints:behindsof


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> I venture to say you’ve never been to an Eagles home game. You’d have no feelings for them if you had.


No, I haven't. Are they worse than Steeler's fans?


----------



## 13third

Stick&String96 said:


> People do that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I venture to guess your either young or grew up in a highly populated area. Neither of those apply to me and I can say without a doubt, people do that. Heck I’d pay money to watch city slickers go on their first possum kicking adventure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Its ok Billy as long as you don"t like the Saints:behindsof


Cowboys fan.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> No, I haven't. Are they worse than Steeler's fans?


Much.


----------



## Stick&String96

13third said:


> I venture to guess your either young or grew up in a highly populated area. Neither of those apply to me and I can say without a doubt, people do that. Heck I’d pay money to watch city slickers go on their first possum kicking adventure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep DC suburbs shooting deer in folks backyards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Stick&String96 said:


> Yep DC suburbs shooting deer in folks backyards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't far from you at that time I lived in York PA...Where you from now?Dave


----------



## Stick&String96

full moon64 said:


> I wasn't far from you at that time I lived in York PA...Where you from now?Dave


I’m from Clinton MD, moved to Kodiak AK two years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Stick&String96 said:


> I’m from Clinton MD, moved to Kodiak AK two years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow,glad you stopped by..good luck this season..Dave


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> Its ok Billy as long as you don"t like the Saints:behindsof


Actually think a lot of Drew Brees but not a big saints fan. I’m pretty much a fan of whoever is playing the Eagles each week. 

I enjoy NCAA, Big10 football way more than NFL. PSU fan.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Actually think a lot of Drew Brees but not a big saints fan. I’m pretty much a fan of whoever is playing the Eagles each week.
> 
> I enjoy NCAA, Big10 football way more than NFL. PSU fan.


good Billy,wish u luck hunting,,


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Congrats on the nice bucks, fellas! Good to see some nice ones going down.
> 
> Helluva buck, Matt! Congrats. Nice mature deer. Can’t wait to see how the mount turns out.
> 
> I was up in NY las weekend on our family farm for the rifle opener. A few weeks prior my FIL was showing me a number of his father’s guns that were passed down. Mostly turd guns except for one. A Winchester model 94 takedown in 32 Special. All original. He had it up in the rafters of his basement next to a heating duct for the past 20 years! Surprisingly it’s in remarkable shape. Ran the serial number and it was manufactured in 1921. He said take it so I cleaned the bore and oiled her up. Didn’t get a chance to shoot a deer but fun nonetheless. My oldest came with us for his first deer camp. He’s not old enough to hunt in NY but sat with me and my dad for a few evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Colin. That is a sweet gun. I bought one, ironically enough in Upstate NY 15 years ago and was a supposed pre-64'. When I ran serial numbers it came back as manufactured in 66'. I was disappointed and returned it and got my money back. Should have had the guy run the serial numbers before he sold it. Any way I ended up buying a Savage 99 in a 250-3000 manufactured in 1921. Thing is shot out and useless except for a wall display  Love lever actions though so I'm looking for a model 94 pre -64 to use.


----------



## 138104

Anyone hunting today? Haven't seen squat and my gortex is leaking. [emoji2959]


----------



## Matt Musto

PALongbow said:


> Wanted to pass this along to PA hunters if you haven't already seen this....
> 
> https://www.pennlive.com/news/2019/11/purple-paint-markings-will-soon-mean-no-trespassing-in-pa.html


I just drove home from Daytona FL and noticed purple paint on trees in South Carolina, maybe North Carolina, and thought that must be posted land. Interesting new rule.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I killed a buck the last day that wasn't big enough to mount but I wasn't sure that I just wanted to hack it's rack off.My son convinced me to take it to have a skull mount done so I snapped a picture yesterday before I took it over.
> View attachment 6998741


Congrats Doug, that'll make a real nice Euro mount.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Anyone hunting today? Haven't seen squat and my gortex is leaking. [emoji2959]


Just climbed in the stand… No rain yet or snow.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Just climbed in the stand… No rain yet or snow.


Stopped in my area. Still nothing on the day. To further aggravate me, I learned I am in DMAP 3907. It was created due to CWD being found in the area. Had I known this, I could have bought a DMAP permit and hunted buck and doe this week. Going to take a break soon and see if I can buy OTC at a licensing agent.


----------



## davydtune

Saturday morning 2F Forest County


----------



## 138104

davydtune said:


> Saturday morning 2F Forest County


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## nicko

Great buck Davy. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## davydtune

Thanks guys


----------



## 138104

2 days into rifle and have only seen 1 deer. Not sure what changed with their patterns, but something's up.


----------



## noclueo2

So are deer in pa getting bigger or is it all about who you associate it. Seems like most go 115" and up anymore. Which I think is a pretty solid deer.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

noclueo2 said:


> So are deer in pa getting bigger or is it all about who you associate it. Seems like most go 115" and up anymore. Which I think is a pretty solid deer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They are getting bigger since we protect 1.5 yr olds.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck Davy!!



noclueo2 said:


> So are deer in pa getting bigger or is it all about who you associate it. Seems like most go 115" and up anymore. Which I think is a pretty solid deer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


There are more PA deer living past 2...they are getting “bigger” because they are older. And there are still tons of yearling bucks getting shot, but not bragged about. I would be shocked if the average of PA bucks exceeds 100”. 

20 years ago in PA, before smart phones and antler restrictions, this was the conversation: 

Did you get your buck? 
Yep. 
Nice I did too. How many points?
5
Nice, mine was a forky.

Now we have a mobile photo gallery, and horn porn has infested our world. As much as I appreciate letting bucks age and even describing deer antlers in inches to give relevance, I’m weary of deer being minimized based on inches of antler.


----------



## nicko

Zero deer this afternoon. Next time I get out will be Saturday morning in Potter.


----------



## perryhunter4

That’s a great buck Davey!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittelite

125” take 10-26-19 at 7:45am. 2C


----------



## noclueo2

LetThemGrow said:


> Great buck Davy!!
> 
> There are more PA deer living past 2...they are getting “bigger” because they are older. And there are still tons of yearling bucks getting shot, but not bragged about. I would be shocked if the average of PA bucks exceeds 100”.
> 
> 20 years ago in PA, before smart phones and antler restrictions, this was the conversation:
> 
> Did you get your buck?
> Yep.
> Nice I did too. How many points?
> 5
> Nice, mine was a forky.
> 
> Now we have a mobile photo gallery, and horn porn has infested our world. As much as I appreciate letting bucks age and even describing deer antlers in inches to give relevance, I’m weary of deer being minimized based on inches of antler.


Exactly what I was thinking thinking. People claim restrictions, I say social media and the outdoor network. I'm sure tons of younger deer are being shot but no one wants to show it off. Kinda sad now that I'm thinking about it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

LetThemGrow said:


> Great buck Davy!!
> 
> There are more PA deer living past 2...they are getting “bigger” because they are older. And there are still tons of yearling bucks getting shot, but not bragged about. I would be shocked if the average of PA bucks exceeds 100”.
> 
> 20 years ago in PA, before smart phones and antler restrictions, this was the conversation:
> 
> Did you get your buck?
> Yep.
> Nice I did too. How many points?
> 5
> Nice, mine was a forky.
> 
> Now we have a mobile photo gallery, and horn porn has infested our world. As much as I appreciate letting bucks age and even describing deer antlers in inches to give relevance, I’m weary of deer being minimized based on inches of antler.


Couldn’t say most of it better. Sad but true. I love hunting hard and do, all year around passion. Experts and skilled hunters everywhere around nowadays. Everyone is all of a sudden an expert of judging deer on the hoof. 
I sit back and read all the posts of “expert” opinions on blood trails (never read about so many so-called liver hits until AT) and such, and can understand how everybody is suddenly “jack the hunter” and experienced suddenly. 
Deer are certainly getting bigger in PA for sure, but many areas of the state are still much better than others (various reasons) as well as host of other factors that play into it. -ick measuring contests have never been so popular though....I have read a post on here a little while back that 140 is becoming the new norm in PA....***... really? Now a 140” is the benchmark folks are measured by.....And 110” here for many in PA is still a nice buck!! I have always said, if it makes you happy, kill it. Who cares about everyone or anyone else....you don’t hunt for them. 
You can tell with some time on the forum who is legit and who is not. Hunting is not a one size fits all hobby,or passion, for most.
But yes, PA deer are getting bigger....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Davy, nice buck.
My neighbor upstate sat all day with his grandson, saw no deer!
Said it was a first ever for him.
Very little shooting, but lots of road hunting trucks by routinely.
And that is why I’m so happy when this 2 weeks is over.


----------



## davydtune

perryhunter4 said:


> Couldn’t say most of it better. Sad but true. I love hunting hard and do, all year around passion. Experts and skilled hunters everywhere around nowadays. Everyone is all of a sudden an expert of judging deer on the hoof.
> I sit back and read all the posts of “expert” opinions on blood trails (never read about so many so-called liver hits until AT) and such, and can understand how everybody is suddenly “jack the hunter” and experienced suddenly.
> Deer are certainly getting bigger in PA for sure, but many areas of the state are still much better than others (various reasons) as well as host of other factors that play into it. -ick measuring contests have never been so popular though....I have read a post on here a little while back that 140 is becoming the new norm in PA....***... really? Now a 140” is the benchmark folks are measured by.....And 110” here for many in PA is still a nice buck!! I have always said, if it makes you happy, kill it. Who cares about everyone or anyone else....you don’t hunt for them.
> You can tell with some time on the forum who is legit and who is not. Hunting is not a one size fits all hobby,or passion, for most.
> But yes, PA deer are getting bigger....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very much agreed ^^^^


----------



## UntouchableNess

davydtune said:


> Saturday morning 2F Forest County


Congrats Davy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick&String96

davydtune said:


> Saturday morning 2F Forest County


Great deer! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Nice bucks congrats.


----------



## Matt Musto

davydtune said:


> Saturday morning 2F Forest County


Nice buck Davy, congrats!


----------



## Leaves

You guys see the new potential state record out of the NE near Burlington? 213'' rough score i believe


----------



## Leaves

Here is a pic


----------



## Matt Musto

Pittelite said:


> 125” take 10-26-19 at 7:45am. 2C


Congrats man! That is one heck of a dagger browtine!


----------



## Matt Musto

Leaves said:


> Here is a pic


I did see that on FB, but if it's 213" Non typical its about 25" shy of the state record with a gun. Awesome deer of a lifetime though, anywhere!

*Edit - I looked up the record and it is 238 6/8" killed in 1942


----------



## Leaves

Congrats Pitt and Davy awesome bucks!


----------



## Matt Musto

https://archive.triblive.com/sports/outdoors/hunter-shatters-pennsylvania-record-with-non-typical-buck/

Interesting read regarding age structure and antler size in PA kills. Here is a quote from a Pope and young scorer for the article...

“A 140-class deer, I don’t even get excited anymore. Although I’ve never killed one that big myself, I don’t get excited when they come in to be scored because I see them all the time,” D’Angelo said.


----------



## Leaves

Yeah i didn't think of that Matt. I'm sure there will be deductions as well.


----------



## yetihunter1

perryhunter4 said:


> Couldn’t say most of it better. Sad but true. I love hunting hard and do, all year around passion. Experts and skilled hunters everywhere around nowadays. Everyone is all of a sudden an expert of judging deer on the hoof.
> I sit back and read all the posts of “expert” opinions on blood trails (never read about so many so-called liver hits until AT) and such, and can understand how everybody is suddenly “jack the hunter” and experienced suddenly.
> Deer are certainly getting bigger in PA for sure, but many areas of the state are still much better than others (various reasons) as well as host of other factors that play into it. -ick measuring contests have never been so popular though....I have read a post on here a little while back that 140 is becoming the new norm in PA....***... really? Now a 140” is the benchmark folks are measured by.....And 110” here for many in PA is still a nice buck!! I have always said, if it makes you happy, kill it. Who cares about everyone or anyone else....you don’t hunt for them.
> You can tell with some time on the forum who is legit and who is not. Hunting is not a one size fits all hobby,or passion, for most.
> But yes, PA deer are getting bigger....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 100" buck this year got me all hot and bothered walking in....guess I'm old school and just shoot what gets the blood pumping....

Congrats on the bucks Davy and Pittelite! they are great deer.


----------



## dougell

The bucks are definately getting bigger for two reasons.In the northern tier we have less deer and that means more food plus the habitat has made huge strides in recovery.They're also getting older because of AR but in many cases the lack of pressure is the biggest contributing factor.My son and I hunted from dark til dark on saturday.We heard some shots in the distance but never saw a human in the woods.Yesterday we hunted some different areas and never heard a single shot,other than the ones he shot.I spent both days walking without a rifle trying to stir some deer up for him so I covered miles of ground.We hunted a spot on saturday with some of the biggest buck sign I've ever seen.Jordan passed up probably 15 doe,even though it was a DMAP area and a pretty nice buck.I saw about the same number of doe but didn't see any bone.Yesterday,I saw 9 different bucks and 4 that I would have mounted but unfortunately none went within sight of Jordan.At the end of the day,he shot a buck right between the eyes at 80-90 yards but ended up with some serious ground shrinkage when he walked up to it.He also killed a DMAP doe in the morning.I'm willing to bet those were the only deer killed all year in both of those areas.


----------



## dougell

Congrats on some beautiful deer fellas.


----------



## Charman03

So now your son is taking head shots at 80-90 yds?


----------



## dougell

Yep.He has two kimber Montanas.One in .223 and one in .308.I have the same scope on both of them and adjusted the trigger to 2.25lbs.Every winter I load about 500 .223 rounds for him so he can burn through them at gongs offhand whenever he wants.He also goes through a couple bricks of rimfire every year shooting spinners.Most summers he probably thumps 20+ woodchucks as well and they're usually around 200 yards.Years ago,I used to belong to the Ridgway rifle and pistol club where they have a 500 meter silhouette range.You'd be surprised how good you can get at shooting offhand with the right coaching.I taught him to shoot the exact same way I was taught and at this point,I'm pretty sure he can out shoot me.This past summer he was within 2-3 points of me at every 3D shoot and he was shooting a much slower bow.I just bought him a new Mathews VXR 28 for Christmas and he's shooting at 282 fps.I have little doubt that he'll be able to smoke me this year.I've always taken killing anything pretty serious.When he started to hunt I made sure he was proficient with anything he had in his hands.Besides,shooting is just fun,whether it's a bow or gun.One thing we never take is running shots but when a deer stands in front of him,chances are there's gonna be meat laying there.If you blow the picture up,you can see the hole right between the antlers.


----------



## conservewild

I have not hunted in Pa for the better part of 10 - 12 years but was visiting family over the thanksgiving holiday and took advantage of the Saturday first day to take a nephew hunting. A few observations

1. 24 does no bucks ARs not doing much in that area
2. Hunters trespassing at 4:30 pm "prime time" walking at full speed carrying a rifle without the required legal orange only a hat.
3. People shooting from a closed private road where it is illegal for anyone to hunt from there truck.

Not much has changed in Pa from how I remember it.


----------



## dougell

I think it depends on what part of Pa you're hunting in.In the northern tier,there's almost no pressure so you don't have to deal with pinheads very often.Many things have changed and the lack of excitement concerning opening say is sadly very noticeable.The actual hunting,depending on your perspective is light years better than it was 10-20-30 years ago.You can no longer sit on a stump where you can see 300 yards through the under story and expect to see dozens of deer.You actually have to put work into it today the it's a far more rewarding way to hunt.


----------



## Charlie S.

conservewild said:


> I have not hunted in Pa for the better part of 10 - 12 years but was visiting family over the thanksgiving holiday and took advantage of the Saturday first day to take a nephew hunting. A few observations
> 
> 1. 24 does no bucks ARs not doing much in that area
> 2. Hunters trespassing at 4:30 pm "prime time" walking at full speed carrying a rifle without the required legal orange only a hat.
> 3. People shooting from a closed private road where it is illegal for anyone to hunt from there truck.
> 
> Not much has changed in Pa from how I remember it.


I am not shocked by that. West Virginia is not much different so at least dealing with it in PA prepped for the stupidity here I guess.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to Pitt and Davey...nice bucks indeed. 

Another one this year for your boy Doug? Congrats to him as well!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Big Ol' Gal (i'd guess 160's on the hoof) for my D-Map tag this morning. Was an easy choice to make, she was getting along quite well considering...but not using a front leg at all. If you look at the pic...her left lower leg is bloody. Someone else made a grazing shot that did enough damage at that time or soon after to make her fall and break the same leg below the shoulder. She may have survived it...or maybe not but i'm glad i caught her before she may have gone septic.










Not long after i shot...my dad came to see how i made out and i drug the doe down the bank. While standing there my dad says there's a guy over there and points to him. You have to be (expletive) kidding me i said aloud. I walked through where this guy was now...on my way in this morning and no one was there. My dad said don't say anything to him and I replied someone is going to get shot if they keep doing this sheet. Before this guy was even approached to have a conversation he left the property and went back up to 'his' property...i presume. And i'm not kidding about this...if this doe would have been less then 40yds further to my right...i would have been shooting right towards this guy and had no clue he was even there as i couldn't see him from where i shot. 

Nuke, buddy, or anybody else ....feel free to chime in here...how would you handle this situation? A conversation that ended with a fine seemed to have no affect 2 years ago so what to do...i'm tired of this.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Saw another different buck yesterday morning...makes my 3rd of the gun season and maybe my 17th buck seen since archery season. He was maybe 40yds away for a few minutes with a deadfall pine between us. Finally figured out something wasn't right and bolted. He was about 10"s high by about the same wide...my best guess is he had atleast 2pts:wink:


So much for that measurable snow we were supposed to get in my area yesterday. Switched over to rain for most of the day and the spotty dusting we had didn't last long at all.


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> Big Ol' Gal (i'd guess 160's on the hoof) for my D-Map tag this morning. Was an easy choice to make, she was getting along quite well considering...but not using a front leg at all. If you look at the pic...her left lower leg is bloody. Someone else made a grazing shot that did enough damage at that time or soon after to make her fall and break the same leg below the shoulder. She may have survived it...or maybe not but i'm glad i caught her before she may have gone septic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long after i shot...my dad came to see how i made out and i drug the doe down the bank. While standing there my dad says there's a guy over there and points to him. You have to be (expletive) kidding me i said aloud. I walked through where this guy was now...on my way in this morning and no one was there. My dad said don't say anything to him and I replied someone is going to get shot if they keep doing this sheet. Before this guy was even approached to have a conversation he left the property and went back up to 'his' property...i presume. And i'm not kidding about this...if this doe would have been less then 40yds further to my right...i would have been shooting right towards this guy and had no clue he was even there as i couldn't see him from where i shot.
> 
> Nuke, buddy, or anybody else ....feel free to chime in here...how would you handle this situation? A conversation that ended with a fine seemed to have no affect 2 years ago so what to do...i'm tired of this.


AJ,
Really nice doe there! Congrats and good for you for putting her down prior to a potentially suffering winter.
Relative to the “guy”. Have another conversation....perhaps it’s not the same guy. Try a conversation first, if that doesn’t work pursue the same paths it sounds like you did before. You have to at least try....I know it’s tough, I’ve been there more than once in my life. It will all work out in the end.... one way or another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Congrats to all the guys getting out this week. I'll get out Saturday with my rifle looking for a doe or a bear. Some impressive bucks hitting the ground and I hope more keep dropping!


----------



## Scotty C

nicko said:


> Nice buck Scotty. Congrats!!


Thank you


----------



## dougell

There was quite a bit of going back and forth about the new saturday opener.I can see both sides but it benefited my nephew.He was home from the Air Force academy but had to leave on sunday so it was the first opening day he's been able to hunt in five years.Him and my brother doubled on on nice bucks,making for a memorable day


----------



## Scotty C

I wanted to post two trail cam pics of the buck I was chasing all year. 
There are a few bigger bucks than him but I was really interested in killing him because of his high rack and double brows.
I have been passing on good bucks and hunting my butt off just to get a shot at him. One afternoon in bow season I had him coming in and I also had a huge 10 at 25 yards in the wide open soy bean behind me. I passed up an easy shot on the 10 because I had this buck coming in on a string! Needless to say I never got a shot at him. At that point I told myself its this buck or nothing.

I hunt on my own property and I do my best to let the deer grow. 
But don't think its easy passing on deer.. We are heavily pressured by neighboring property. I have a pretty big thicket on my place that I know holds deer. It gives them an opportunity to survive the hunting seasons when the pressure starts. 

Of course I wanted to kill him with my bow but it never transpired.
So on Saturdays Rifle opener I sat in a spot where I was having most of my encounters with a few bucks on the property. It was an eventful morning and I saw quite a few deer. At 8:30 I had a beautiful 8 pointer at 50 yards. I had him in my scope and clicked off the safety. Something told me not to shoot. I passed up way too many bucks to try and kill a certain deer this year. I put the safety back on and I let him walk.

At 9:00 I looked up on a hillside and saw a doe coming out of the thicket, behind her was the buck I was after all bow season. By the time I got my gun up he chased after another doe right back into the thicket. I thought my opportunity for the season was gone. We all know how tough it can get after the first day of rifle. 
My brothers and I decided to get some lunch at 11:00 and try to be back on stand at 1:30. 
After lunch I got to my stand at the time we agreed on... About 20 yards away a doe got up from behind a blow down and looked right at me. She never spooked just walked off slowly as I climbed my stand. As she got to the edge of the thicket, my buck must have seen her and exited the thick brush to go check her out. At that point he was broadside at about 85 yards. I raised up my gun and got him in the cross hairs. It was a clean shot and he ran down the hill toward me... He started to teeter but I decided to put another one in him for good measure. It was a perfect ending to a great season of hunting.


----------



## BoHunter0210

Scotty C said:


> I wanted to post two trail cam pics of the buck I was chasing all year.
> There are a few bigger bucks than him but I was really interested in killing him because of his high rack and double brows.
> I have been passing on good bucks and hunting my butt off just to get a shot at him. One afternoon in bow season I had him coming in and I also had a huge 10 at 25 yards in the wide open soy bean behind me. I passed up an easy shot on the 10 because I had this buck coming in on a string! Needless to say I never got a shot at him. At that point I told myself its this buck or nothing.
> 
> I hunt on my own property and I do my best to let the deer grow.
> But don't think its easy passing on deer.. We are heavily pressured by neighboring property. I have a pretty big thicket on my place that I know holds deer. It gives them an opportunity to survive the hunting seasons when the pressure starts.
> 
> Of course I wanted to kill him with my bow but it never transpired.
> So on Saturdays Rifle opener I sat in a spot where I was having most of my encounters with a few bucks on the property. It was an eventful morning and I saw quite a few deer. At 8:30 I had a beautiful 8 pointer at 50 yards. I had him in my scope and clicked off the safety. Something told me not to shoot. I passed up way too many bucks to try and kill a certain deer this year. I put the safety back on and I let him walk.
> 
> At 9:00 I looked up on a hillside and saw a doe coming out of the thicket, behind her was the buck I was after all bow season. By the time I got my gun up he chased after another doe right back into the thicket. I thought my opportunity for the season was gone. We all know how tough it can get after the first day of rifle.
> My brothers and I decided to get some lunch at 11:00 and try to be back on stand at 1:30.
> After lunch I got to my stand at the time we agreed on... About 20 yards away a doe got up from behind a blow down and looked right at me. She never spooked just walked off slowly as I climbed my stand. As she got to the edge of the thicket, my buck must have seen her and exited the thick brush to go check her out. At that point he was broadside at about 85 yards. I raised up my gun and got him in the cross hairs. It was a clean shot and he ran down the hill toward me... He started to teeter but I decided to put another one in him for good measure. It was a perfect ending to a great season of hunting.
> View attachment 7003835
> View attachment 7003837


Great season! Do you have any hero shots with him?


----------



## Scotty C

BoHunter0210 said:


> Great season! Do you have any hero shots with him?


I do... Think I posted it on this thread before but I'm so happy to kill him I'll post it again lol!


----------



## BoHunter0210

Very nice Scotty C!


----------



## Scotty C

BoHunter0210 said:


> Very nice Scotty C!


Thank you!


----------



## Scotty C

Billy H said:


> Nice buck Scotty. Congrats


Thanks Brotha!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome buck and back story!


----------



## dougell

My buddy and his step son just got back from camp.Two state forest bucks.The size and age of these mountain bucks just keep getting better and better every year.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

This guy along with a smaller buck chased 2 doe past me this morning about 8:00.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great bucks!


----------



## full moon64

dougell said:


> My buddy and his step son just got back from camp.Two state forest bucks.The size and age of these mountain bucks just keep getting better and better every year.
> View attachment 7004011


congrats,,on deer,,you are right on mountain buck,i cant round a partner too join me,saw a monster Friday before last day..archery


----------



## full moon64

sad news 
Hunter dies after falling from tree stand in Berks
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...lice-deer-hunter-dies-in-fall-from-tree-stand


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> My buddy and his step son just got back from camp.Two state forest bucks.The size and age of these mountain bucks just keep getting better and better every year.


There are no big bucks in the mountains Doug. Everybody knows 5C is the place to hunt.....a deer behind every tree.


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> sad news https://www.wfmz.com/news/area/berk...icle_1a2ebdhtmle4-1640-11ea-8b1a-138a12801877.
> Hunter dies after falling from tree stand in Berks


Linky no worky


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Linky no worky


https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...lice-deer-hunter-dies-in-fall-from-tree-stand


----------



## nick060200

full moon64 said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...lice-deer-hunter-dies-in-fall-from-tree-stand


69. That's sad. But I know plenty of old timers that have a old school mentality. I highly doubt he was 30' up though.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats LX!


----------



## Polock21

To start this story off, I already planned to take off Monday and Tuesday after the Saturday opener. Not many shots the first day. Monday morning brought a fresh coating of powder. I got in my spot around 5:45am and while I was cooling down and putting on my layers, I spotted a coyote about 30 yards. I thought about squeezing off, but I’m there to buck hunt, not shoot coyotes.

Through the morning until noon I only saw our two regular little ones. I decided to move down the hollow to a spot where deer frequently cross from bedding area to bedding area. At 4:36, a doe came busting down from the ridge hauling a** and I knew something was chasing her (since there weren’t any shots). Here this guy came and once I quickly assessed his rack and body I decided he was a shooter. 

Once he got down to the base of the hollow and into my lane, I squeezed off and he dropped instantly. The Ruger M77 .30-06 armed with Core Lokt 150’s did its job. 

Since his rack was buried in shin deep leaves, I grew concern. Low and behold, I was relieved and began my fast walk up the hollow to get some cell service to start making calls and texts. I’m still over the moon. Best of luck to those who have tags. It’s not over!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Beautiful PA buck!!


----------



## Brian811

That's an awesome Pa buck!! Congrats


----------



## andymick32

Slob buck, congrats!


----------



## 138104

Polock21 said:


> To start this story off, I already planned to take off Monday and Tuesday after the Saturday opener. Not many shots the first day. Monday morning brought a fresh coating of powder. I got in my spot around 5:45am and while I was cooling down and putting on my layers, I spotted a coyote about 30 yards. I thought about squeezing off, but I’m there to buck hunt, not shoot coyotes.
> 
> Through the morning until noon I only saw our two regular little ones. I decided to move down the hollow to a spot where deer frequently cross from bedding area to bedding area. At 4:36, a doe came busting down from the ridge hauling a** and I knew something was chasing her (since there weren’t any shots). Here this guy came and once I quickly assessed his rack and body I decided he was a shooter.
> 
> Once he got down to the base of the hollow and into my lane, I squeezed off and he dropped instantly. The Ruger M77 .30-06 armed with Core Lokt 150’s did its job.
> 
> Since his rack was buried in shin deep leaves, I grew concern. Low and behold, I was relieved and began my fast walk up the hollow to get some cell service to start making calls and texts. I’m still over the moon. Best of luck to those who have tags. It’s not over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a great buck! Where did you kill it?


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...lice-deer-hunter-dies-in-fall-from-tree-stand


Damn shame. Pretty close to home.


----------



## Polock21

Perry24 said:


> Congrats on a great buck! Where did you kill it?


Our family farm in 4b Perry co.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Polock21 said:


> To start this story off, I already planned to take off Monday and Tuesday after the Saturday opener. Not many shots the first day. Monday morning brought a fresh coating of powder. I got in my spot around 5:45am and while I was cooling down and putting on my layers, I spotted a coyote about 30 yards. I thought about squeezing off, but I’m there to buck hunt, not shoot coyotes.
> 
> Through the morning until noon I only saw our two regular little ones. I decided to move down the hollow to a spot where deer frequently cross from bedding area to bedding area. At 4:36, a doe came busting down from the ridge hauling a** and I knew something was chasing her (since there weren’t any shots). Here this guy came and once I quickly assessed his rack and body I decided he was a shooter.
> 
> Once he got down to the base of the hollow and into my lane, I squeezed off and he dropped instantly. The Ruger M77 .30-06 armed with Core Lokt 150’s did its job.
> 
> Since his rack was buried in shin deep leaves, I grew concern. Low and behold, I was relieved and began my fast walk up the hollow to get some cell service to start making calls and texts. I’m still over the moon. Best of luck to those who have tags. It’s not over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck! Fellow 4B hunter here. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Nice tall one there! Congrats!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Polock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polock21

Thanks all. I’m so thankful for your kind words. I’m anxious to get back in the woods Saturday. Between the forecast and doe season opening, deer should be moving well. Best of luck to you guys, and gals!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great buck polock. Congrats!!!


----------



## dougell

Another huge buck.Way to go.It just keeps getting better.


----------



## Polock21

dougell said:


> Another huge buck.Way to go.It just keeps getting better.


Thanks Dougell. I’m not sure what he’ll score, but I’m guessing 125-130 or so. He’s not very wide, but I’m hoping his mass makes up for width. I’m a fan of the antler restrictions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Real nice bucks fellas! Congrats Polock on a bruiser. My neighbors son shot a real big 8 pointer up in 2G in the Quehanna wilds area, Saturday morning. 125"- 130". He has a real "honeyhole" spot at the end of a long ridge with near vertical drop-offs on either side of the top. He pretty much has the whole ridge to himself, even in busy years because of the work it takes to get up there. This was his 4th mature mountain buck from the stand in the last 7 years


----------



## Polock21

Matt Musto said:


> Real nice bucks fellas! Congrats Polock on a bruiser. My neighbors son shot a real big 8 pointer up in 2G in the Quehanna wilds area, Saturday morning. 125"- 130". He has a real "honeyhole" spot at the end of a long ridge with near vertical drop-offs on either side of the top. He pretty much has the whole ridge to himself, even in busy years because of the work it takes to get up there. This was his 4th mature mountain buck from the stand in the last 7 years


That’s awesome to hear, Matt. I love the direction in which hunting is going here in PA and practice QDM as much as we can on our ground. It’s been paying off. Best of luck the rest of the season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Matt,there's deer that die of old age in that area.The QWA has crappy habitat because it's designated a wild area and they can't log it.There's not a ton of deer as a result but there's still plenty.That area is just so expansive that big parts of it never see human intrusion and it allows the bucks to get some real age on them.I knew the old elk biologist and it drove him nuts that they weren't allowed to cut any timber.The deer have all the advantages and the guys who know how to hunt those areas continue to do well.I used to hunt some state forest land very close to it but it's so rugged and steep that I didn't want to take my son when he first started to hunt.Now he can handle it but I doubt I can lol.There were times that we had snow since bear season and I'd always get a DMAP tag just to use on the last day.Despite having weeks of snow cover,I've never once crossed another boot track in that area.It's a beautiful area and if you have the time to put in,you can kill some very old deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Its been a bit since I contributed, but I haven't been slacking, just crazy...the trip to KS was a great time. The 19-hour straight through drive home, had me home at around 8:00AM, just enough time to clean-up and set off to my wife's cousin's wedding :mg: Back home around 1:00AM and then to get ready for the office and Thanksgiving Holiday.

No doubt there was a confluence of factors ranging from the recent dive into the commraderie of the KS trip, the fact I hadn't scored in PA yet and the new Saturday opener inspired me enough to break out the .270. Took a quick trip over the range at French Creek on Wednesday during my lunch break and was instantly reminded why I have become such a fan of archery hunting. The range was insane, yes I know it was a few days before the opener, but I found myself waiting more on these 20-30somethings with a series of AR's that looked as if they were planning a small government takeover:mg: It took roughly 5-shots to ensure the Remington would do the job and I was out of there....

Drove up to Potter with my kid brother on Friday, made it into camp around 11, and by 12 we were out...put up one grouse and that's all I'll say about that....didn't cut any turkey tracks, but did cut three different set of bear tracks, including a set that passed feet from our garage, but never laid eyes on one, that is until after dark and there was a nice boar in the bean field out front of our place. 

The plan was to spend at least a day in camp with the guys and man did I get a ribbing...the last time I was up there to gun hunt was 1998. Yes, I had taken my son up a few times since, but I never hunted, I was there for him. The last deer that I had killed in camp was a small 8 in 2003 with my bow...and you can bet the crew was letting me know it. I sat there that evening with one of my brothers, my dad, 3 of my uncles and my cousin and was flooded with the same general emotions that I had on the tailgate ride in KS that I detailed on Keeping Your Eyes Thread...

I was up and ready to go early, in fact was on stand in a new area we secured about 1.3 miles from the camp by 5:50AM. It was cold with wind chills 10-degrees, but for some strange reason I didn't feel that chill quite the way I thought I would, even with long wait in the dark. As the sun began to wake the frozen forest I was waiting for the ring of endless shots to pierce the crisp air; and I waited, and I waited, and I waited...the first shot rang out at roughly 7:30 and nowhere close to me??? Man, was this VERY different than what I could recall from my last rifle hunting experience in 98', I distinctly remember the first shot ringing out before I felt like it was light enough see, only to be followed by a non-stop barrage of shots....

I stayed in that stand all-day, sitting from 5:50AM until I made the shot on a small 8-pint at 4:45PM. I saw roughly 20-deer, including 4 legal buck, one of which was one of our "summer monsters", but was unable to get a bead on him through the timber. As the daylight faded and the deer started to migrate toward the cut corn situated 150 yards to my south, I caught a glimpse of the buck that shot.

All-in-all, it was an awesome 1.75 days in camp. I guess I forgot about what being in camp with family is about, reminiscing about times gone by, stories about my one cousin and my grandfather, both who are no longer with us, looking at the names on the plaques on the walls, debating wind direction, stand location, "best" caliber, and of course the bowhunting vs. rifle hunting and hunting real mountain deer vs. the "tamey's downstate"...it was a blast.

The majority of the crew is still there, my brother is heading back this afternoon with his son. The weather has been miserable I think that collectively the group has maybe been out on 5 sits, since we left on Sunday, with my Dad putting in 2 of them. No one went out this morning, 7-degree with 15-20mph winds (at least that's what the crew reported to me...doesn't look that way on intellicast:zip. Funny thing about that too....I can remember when I was kid, I was drug out no matter what was going on...in fact, the running line from my late grandfather, "No Excuses, you came up here to hunt boy...get out there and kill something".....today...."no one went out, didn't want to deal with winds and frozen stands"....

Anyway, here's is my latest contribution to the "buck with gun" plaque in camp.....hard to believe it has been 21 years since I did it...


----------



## Leaves

Matt Musto said:


> Real nice bucks fellas! Congrats Polock on a bruiser. My neighbors son shot a real big 8 pointer up in 2G in the Quehanna wilds area, Saturday morning. 125"- 130". He has a real "honeyhole" spot at the end of a long ridge with near vertical drop-offs on either side of the top. He pretty much has the whole ridge to himself, even in busy years because of the work it takes to get up there. This was his 4th mature mountain buck from the stand in the last 7 years


We have a camp near Sinnemahoning. We go up every year for bear and hunt the QWA some. We've seen some massive mountain bucks up there in some of the spots we go to bear hunt. We usually hunt deer back home in 2A though.


----------



## Leaves

Rockin' the ol' 700 BDL I like it.


----------



## Polock21

Leaves said:


> Rockin' the ol' 700 BDL I like it.


I have one of those, but this was my Ruger M77 Tang safety in .30-06. The 700 BDL’s are slick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leaves

Polock21 said:


> I have one of those, but this was my Ruger M77 Tang safety in .30-06. The 700 BDL’s are slick!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was referencing the one in 12-Ringers Pics! But yes they are slick I have one in .270. I've had it since I've had it since I was 12 and hardly has a scratch on it. Hopefully I can keep it that way lol


----------



## nicko

Nice recap Joe. Gun season is as much about spending time with family and friends as it is about hunting.


----------



## dougell

Leaves said:


> We have a camp near Sinnemahoning. We go up every year for bear and hunt the QWA some. We've seen some massive mountain bucks up there in some of the spots we go to bear hunt. We usually hunt deer back home in 2A though.


I have a buddy who used to own that cliff behind the Willows in Sinnemahoning.He was a forester and didn't hunt so he hated deer because he only owned the property for the timber.He had it timbered around 2000 and it's so steep,they actually skidded the logs with a helicopter.It was a miserable climb and almost unhuntable until you got to the top where it hit elk state forest.I grabbed some DMAP tags off him about 4 years in a row and eventually just came to the conclusion that a doe wasn't worth that misery.Another guy just bought it a year or so ago and I guess he still keeps it open.I ran into the biggest buck I've ever seen dead or alive up there on the last day one year.I used to like to still hunt the top by sneaking above a big bench that went around the top of that mountain.I got there at daylight,caught my breath and as soon as I looked over the edge he was standing their broadside at about 60 yards.All I had was a DMAP tag so there was nothing I could do but watch.That was probably 15 years ago and it still haunts me.

Nice buck Joe.


----------



## Polock21

Leaves said:


> I was referencing the one in 12-Ringers Pics! But yes they are slick I have one in .270. I've had it since I've had it since I was 12 and hardly has a scratch on it. Hopefully I can keep it that way lol


Gah! Sorry man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polock21

12-Ringer said:


> Its been a bit since I contributed, but I haven't been slacking, just crazy...the trip to KS was a great time. The 19-hour straight through drive home, had me home at around 8:00AM, just enough time to clean-up and set off to my wife's cousin's wedding :mg: Back home around 1:00AM and then to get ready for the office and Thanksgiving Holiday.
> 
> No doubt there was a confluence of factors ranging from the recent dive into the commraderie of the KS trip, the fact I hadn't scored in PA yet and the new Saturday opener inspired me enough to break out the .270. Took a quick trip over the range at French Creek on Wednesday during my lunch break and was instantly reminded why I have become such a fan of archery hunting. The range was insane, yes I know it was a few days before the opener, but I found myself waiting more on these 20-30somethings with a series of AR's that looked as if they were planning a small government takeover:mg: It took roughly 5-shots to ensure the Remington would do the job and I was out of there....
> 
> Drove up to Potter with my kid brother on Friday, made it into camp around 11, and by 12 we were out...put up one grouse and that's all I'll say about that....didn't cut any turkey tracks, but did cut three different set of bear tracks, including a set that passed feet from our garage, but never laid eyes on one, that is until after dark and there was a nice boar in the bean field out front of our place.
> 
> The plan was to spend at least a day in camp with the guys and man did I get a ribbing...the last time I was up there to gun hunt was 1998. Yes, I had taken my son up a few times since, but I never hunted, I was there for him. The last deer that I had killed in camp was a small 8 in 2003 with my bow...and you can bet the crew was letting me know it. I sat there that evening with one of my brothers, my dad, 3 of my uncles and my cousin and was flooded with the same general emotions that I had on the tailgate ride in KS that I detailed on Keeping Your Eyes Thread...
> 
> I was up and ready to go early, in fact was on stand in a new area we secured about 1.3 miles from the camp by 5:50AM. It was cold with wind chills 10-degrees, but for some strange reason I didn't feel that chill quite the way I thought I would, even with long wait in the dark. As the sun began to wake the frozen forest I was waiting for the ring of endless shots to pierce the crisp air; and I waited, and I waited, and I waited...the first shot rang out at roughly 7:30 and nowhere close to me??? Man, was this VERY different than what I could recall from my last rifle hunting experience in 98', I distinctly remember the first shot ringing out before I felt like it was light enough see, only to be followed by a non-stop barrage of shots....
> 
> I stayed in that stand all-day, sitting from 5:50AM until I made the shot on a small 8-pint at 4:45PM. I saw roughly 20-deer, including 4 legal buck, one of which was one of our "summer monsters", but was unable to get a bead on him through the timber. As the daylight faded and the deer started to migrate toward the cut corn situated 150 yards to my south, I caught a glimpse of the buck that shot.
> 
> All-in-all, it was an awesome 1.75 days in camp. I guess I forgot about what being in camp with family is about, reminiscing about times gone by, stories about my one cousin and my grandfather, both who are no longer with us, looking at the names on the plaques on the walls, debating wind direction, stand location, "best" caliber, and of course the bowhunting vs. rifle hunting and hunting real mountain deer vs. the "tamey's downstate"...it was a blast.
> 
> The majority of the crew is still there, my brother is heading back this afternoon with his son. The weather has been miserable I think that collectively the group has maybe been out on 5 sits, since we left on Sunday, with my Dad putting in 2 of them. No one went out this morning, 7-degree with 15-20mph winds (at least that's what the crew reported to me...doesn't look that way on intellicast:zip. Funny thing about that too....I can remember when I was kid, I was drug out no matter what was going on...in fact, the running line from my late grandfather, "No Excuses, you came up here to hunt boy...get out there and kill something".....today...."no one went out, didn't want to deal with winds and frozen stands"....
> 
> Anyway, here's is my latest contribution to the "buck with gun" plaque in camp.....hard to believe it has been 21 years since I did it...


Congrats 12-ringer. That’s the way I grew up hunting and do with pops till this day. Once you leave the truck, you don’t come back till dark. Bring whatever you need to stay in stand.

My neighbor and his boy got cold and wet and went home around 2 Monday. I stayed and connected. Again, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congratulations Polock !

Congrats Joe. I'm curious why you didn't hold out for a 'bigger' buck (as your known to do)...didn't feel like it or have the time to do it? I don't mean any offense what so ever in saying that...where i'm hunting it's usually a struggle to even see a buck let alone a legal one this time of year. I would consider myself lucky to see one the likes of what you got and would have definitely shot it.


----------



## dougell

I was up and ready to go early, in fact was on stand in a new area we secured about 1.3 miles from the camp by 5:50AM. It was cold with wind chills 10-degrees, but for some strange reason I didn't feel that chill quite the way I thought I would, even with long wait in the dark. As the sun began to wake the frozen forest I was waiting for the ring of endless shots to pierce the crisp air; and I waited, and I waited, and I waited...the first shot rang out at roughly 7:30 and nowhere close to me??? Man, was this VERY different than what I could recall from my last rifle hunting experience in 98', I distinctly remember the first shot ringing out before I felt like it was light enough see, only to be followed by a non-stop barrage of shots....

It's a night and day difference today in the northern tier compared to 20 years ago.We never saw another human on saturday or monday.We heard some sporatic shooting in the distance on saturday but sporatic is an over statement.On monday,we had the woods to ourselves again and I never heard a single shot all day,except for the shots my son took.We loaded his buck up around 2:00 and then went back to get a DMAP doe he shot in the morning.I had that one already quartered so we just had to pack it out.Around 3:00 we took a big loop around Moshannon state forest and a huge DMAP'd area owned by seneca resource corp.We passed the occasional road hunter but only saw a small handful of vehicles parked.That was odd because we had a huge ice storm on sunday and it snowed steady the entire day on monday.Had I been interested in killing a deer,I would have been sitting monday afternoon after the snow stopped but very few people were out.We got home around 4:00 and I looked out the kitchen window to see a basket racked 8 point down by my barn.Hunting is dying at a pretty steady pace.


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congratulations Polock !
> 
> Congrats Joe. I'm curious why you didn't hold out for a 'bigger' buck (as your known to do)...didn't feel like it or have the time to do it? I don't mean any offense what so ever in saying that...where i'm hunting it's usually a struggle to even see a buck let alone a legal one this time of year. I would consider myself lucky to see one the likes of what you got and would have definitely shot it.


To be completely honest, I think it was al of the “great white hunter” ribbing I was getting at the house...trust me when the giant came by around 12:45, I thought I was going to get one of the three monsters we’ve been after the last 4 years. I passed on a smaller 8 and 2 sixes before this guy strolled in...I knew I was only up for the day and wasn’t sure if I’d be able to get back again with the guys. There was something special about bringing the buck back to a camp full of family members happy for you...usually I’m by myself...and of course, my name is “on the plaque” in the 21st century


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Perry*, same guy as Saturday...i believe so. Same as 2 years ago, i'm not sure but is very likely within the same circle of guys. Even though my pops tried to tell me not to do it...i was going to have a conversation with the guy anyway and attempt to be civil about it. Discussing the matter of what property he was on but more importantly how his actions could have lead to the possibility of him being shot because i didn't know he was there....but he vacated back up the hill not long after i shot and vanished. Him doing that suggests to me he knew he was busted....otherwise you sit tight or come over and see what was shot, my opinion anyway.

Be hunting a bit tomorrow but not at that property till saturday again. I'm sure he'll be there then somewhere (on his side of the line or perhaps mine) so i may get another chance to converse and hopefully not get a belligerent response. I'm also sure he and his pals have/will hunt however they want prior to then since my dad and I aren't there.

To add to this: we hunted that property since around 1998 onward but basically only for turkey and archery a few times as we had somewhere else better to go. This ground was more recently bought by the farmers we hunt with (who already owned part of it) in the area and then my dad and i started hunting there in 2015 after losing access to the our other 2 spots. The neighbors to this property likely had unrestricted access to do as they wanted prior to us being as the owners have never hunted it much. The neighbors likely don't like us being there now but that shouldn't be my problem. It would be nice to have a friendly relationship with these guys but they certainly don't make it easy.



perryhunter4 said:


> Couldn’t say most of it better. Sad but true. I love hunting hard and do, all year around passion. Experts and skilled hunters everywhere around nowadays. Everyone is all of a sudden an expert of judging deer on the hoof.
> I sit back and read all the posts of “expert” opinions on blood trails (never read about so many so-called liver hits until AT) and such, and can understand how everybody is suddenly “jack the hunter” and experienced suddenly.
> *Deer are certainly getting bigger in PA for sure, but many areas of the state are still much better than others (various reasons) as well as host of other factors that play into it.* -ick measuring contests have never been so popular though....I have read a post on here a little while back that 140 is becoming the new norm in PA....***... really? Now a 140” is the benchmark folks are measured by.....And 110” here for many in PA is still a nice buck!! I have always said, if it makes you happy, kill it. Who cares about everyone or anyone else....you don’t hunt for them.
> You can tell with some time on the forum who is legit and who is not. Hunting is not a one size fits all hobby,or passion, for most.
> But yes, PA deer are getting bigger....


^^^ Don't know how i missed this before but well said...especially the part i highlighted in bold.

As for a comparison of one part of the state to another...

In the area i used to hunt until 2014...buck's between say, 60 and 100"s were seen fairly often. If you had the time and inclination to pass them you had a decent chance of taking a buck easily surpassing 100"s.
I've been hunting properties mostly between 10 and 20 miles in the opposite direction from the 2 spots i lost in that area...for the last 5 seasons now...and the size/average age of the bucks between the 2 areas is drastically different. I'm not saying there aren't a few nice bucks around where i hunt now but there are far fewer of them.

I have scored a few of the buck i've killed after the fact but i don't try to figure up a score first and then decide if he 'measures' up prior to shooting it. I do think there are plenty of hunter's that can rough guesstimate the score of a buck on the hoof accurately, if they get a good look at it, but the number of those who can is relatively few among the masses. Imo, few people realize how large a 140" buck truly is. I've seen them and a few larger but not very often and have never been lucky enough to take one that surpassed it.


----------



## scotchindian

I attempted to quote dougell and goofed it up somehow, so i copied the text of his statement.

[It's a night and day difference today in the northern tier compared to 20 years ago.We never saw another human on saturday or monday.We heard some sporatic shooting in the distance on saturday but sporatic is an over statement.On monday,we had the woods to ourselves again and I never heard a single shot all day,except for the shots my son took.We loaded his buck up around 2:00 and then went back to get a DMAP doe he shot in the morning.I had that one already quartered so we just had to pack it out.Around 3:00 we took a big loop around Moshannon state forest and a huge DMAP'd area owned by seneca resource corp.We passed the occasional road hunter but only saw a small handful of vehicles parked.That was odd because we had a huge ice storm on sunday and it snowed steady the entire day on monday.Had I been interested in killing a deer,I would have been sitting monday afternoon after the snow stopped but very few people were out.We got home around 4:00 and I looked out the kitchen window to see a basket racked 8 point down by my barn.Hunting is dying at a pretty steady pace.[/QUOTE]

I agree generally with his sentiment. I see a huge drop off from when I started hunting as a youth 25 years ago. The difference isn't so much in the number of hunters who buy a license, as opposed to the number of hunters physically in the woods hunting. Most of the orange I see is sitting and/or driving around the perimeters where access is quick and easy. I don't care to hunt that way, but I do understand why it is trending that direction - I believe it is generally following the increasing age/decreasing physical abilities of the hunting population.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> I was up and ready to go early, in fact was on stand in a new area we secured about 1.3 miles from the camp by 5:50AM. It was cold with wind chills 10-degrees, but for some strange reason I didn't feel that chill quite the way I thought I would, even with long wait in the dark. As the sun began to wake the frozen forest I was waiting for the ring of endless shots to pierce the crisp air; and I waited, and I waited, and I waited...the first shot rang out at roughly 7:30 and nowhere close to me??? Man, was this VERY different than what I could recall from my last rifle hunting experience in 98', I distinctly remember the first shot ringing out before I felt like it was light enough see, only to be followed by a non-stop barrage of shots....
> 
> It's a night and day difference today in the northern tier compared to 20 years ago.We never saw another human on saturday or monday.We heard some sporatic shooting in the distance on saturday but sporatic is an over statement.On monday,we had the woods to ourselves again and I never heard a single shot all day,except for the shots my son took.We loaded his buck up around 2:00 and then went back to get a DMAP doe he shot in the morning.I had that one already quartered so we just had to pack it out.Around 3:00 we took a big loop around Moshannon state forest and a huge DMAP'd area owned by seneca resource corp.We passed the occasional road hunter but only saw a small handful of vehicles parked.That was odd because we had a huge ice storm on sunday and it snowed steady the entire day on monday.Had I been interested in killing a deer,I would have been sitting monday afternoon after the snow stopped but very few people were out.We got home around 4:00 and I looked out the kitchen window to see a basket racked 8 point down by my barn.Hunting is dying at a pretty steady pace.





scotchindian said:


> I agree generally with his sentiment. I see a huge drop off from when I started hunting as a youth 25 years ago. The difference isn't so much in the number of hunters who buy a license, as opposed to the number of hunters physically in the woods hunting. Most of the orange I see is sitting and/or driving around the perimeters where access is quick and easy. I don't care to hunt that way, but I do understand why it is trending that direction - I believe it is generally following the increasing age/decreasing physical abilities of the hunting population.


I agree with that as far as aging hunters but some of it is just being lazy (the younger generation especially, who want instant gratification). Rifle season isn't what it once was that's for sure...when I first started you'd swear WW3 was starting and no deer would be left alive. I still see plenty of guys but i think one of the main problems we have now is laziness and access. Private sections of posted ground everywhere and only getting worse. My dad talks often of the good old days when he could go almost anywhere with no borders across several property owners and everyone got along...but those times are long gone in most areas. With the way people act these days towards each other i don't blame them at all.

The Rack Mania infestation is part of it in alot of areas now. Buy your own chunk of heaven and doing everything you can to maximize it's potential. A spot i lost did just that and i would do the same if i could...


----------



## Leaves

dougell said:


> I have a buddy who used to own that cliff behind the Willows in Sinnemahoning.He was a forester and didn't hunt so he hated deer because he only owned the property for the timber.He had it timbered around 2000 and it's so steep,they actually skidded the logs with a helicopter.It was a miserable climb and almost unhuntable until you got to the top where it hit elk state forest.I grabbed some DMAP tags off him about 4 years in a row and eventually just came to the conclusion that a doe wasn't worth that misery.Another guy just bought it a year or so ago and I guess he still keeps it open.I ran into the biggest buck I've ever seen dead or alive up there on the last day one year.I used to like to still hunt the top by sneaking above a big bench that went around the top of that mountain.I got there at daylight,caught my breath and as soon as I looked over the edge he was standing their broadside at about 60 yards.All I had was a DMAP tag so there was nothing I could do but watch.That was probably 15 years ago and it still haunts me.
> 
> Nice buck Joe.


I know that area quite well. There isn't a pleasant way to hunt a lot of those places unless you come in from the top. We do a lot of hunting on top of Nanny Run (our camp is on mix run), or whatever its called now. They've changed a few road names since I started coming up as a kid.


----------



## dougell

I agree with that as far as aging hunters but some of it is just being lazy (the younger generation especially, who want instant gratification). Rifle season isn't what it once was that's for sure...when I first started you'd swear WW3 was starting and no deer would be left alive. I still see plenty of guys but i think one of the main problems we have now is laziness and access. Private sections of posted ground everywhere and only getting worse. My dad talks often of the good old days when he could go almost anywhere with no borders across several property owners and everyone got along...but those times are long gone in most areas. With the way people act these days towards each other i don't blame them at all.

The Rack Mania infestation is part of it in alot of areas now. Buy your own chunk of heaven and doing everything you can to maximize the potential. A spot i lost did just that and i would do the same if i could...

All true.I haven't been able to pinpoint exactly when people or why people became so territorial.Living where I live I have no interest in buying any more land because there's so much public land.I can kill a deer almost any day I want on my own property but I haven't done so in the last 4 or 5 years.There's just no adventure in it and it doesn't interest me.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Joe. I’ve never experienced deer camp...thanks for sharing. Eteeem that and watching the latest THP from WI, I need to start thinking about starting a tradition for my 12yr old to carry on.


----------



## full moon64

Another hunter dies,,Hunter dies after shooting himself with crossbow in Berks County, police said
https://www.lehighvalleylive.com/ne...ooting-himself-with-crossbow-police-said.html


----------



## Sight Window

full moon64 said:


> Another hunter dies,,Hunter dies after shooting himself with crossbow in Berks County, police said
> https://www.lehighvalleylive.com/ne...ooting-himself-with-crossbow-police-said.html


That's too bad


----------



## full moon64

Sight Window said:


> That's too bad


second in Berks


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Another hunter dies,,Hunter dies after shooting himself with crossbow in Berks County, police said
> https://www.lehighvalleylive.com/ne...ooting-himself-with-crossbow-police-said.html


I know that area. Only a couple miles from my parent's house.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> I know that area. Only a couple miles from my parent's house.


Delivering Spring city tomorrow..off Bridge street..


----------



## nicko

The land we hunt in Potter is all ours most of the time. I hunted a full week in November and heard quads/trucks maybe three times. Last year when we hunted the first Saturday of gun season, there was very little shooting. By that Monday and Tuesday, we only saw hunters roll in during the last hour to hunt an open field or sit the pipelines. Effort exerted by other hunters (based on what we have witnessed) is a minimum. If they need to get on foot and dive into the woods, they aren't doing it.


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Delivering Spring city tomorrow..off Bridge street..


You'll literally be a couple blocks from my house. Honk your horn passing through.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> You'll literally be a couple blocks from my house. Honk your horn passing through.


ok about 4 am np :set1_rolf2: kidding


----------



## full moon64

good Luck Nick,hunting.......and Monday Night :mg:


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> good Luck Nick,hunting.......and Monday Night :mg:


After last Sunday, I’m not expecting anything.


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> Delivering Spring city tomorrow..off Bridge street..


What are you delivering....only a couple miles from my office.

Joe


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> What are you delivering....only a couple miles from my office.
> 
> Joe


Delivering a too house down that way..housing material


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Its been a bit since I contributed, but I haven't been slacking, just crazy...the trip to KS was a great time. The 19-hour straight through drive home, had me home at around 8:00AM, just enough time to clean-up and set off to my wife's cousin's wedding :mg: Back home around 1:00AM and then to get ready for the office and Thanksgiving Holiday.
> 
> No doubt there was a confluence of factors ranging from the recent dive into the commraderie of the KS trip, the fact I hadn't scored in PA yet and the new Saturday opener inspired me enough to break out the .270. Took a quick trip over the range at French Creek on Wednesday during my lunch break and was instantly reminded why I have become such a fan of archery hunting. The range was insane, yes I know it was a few days before the opener, but I found myself waiting more on these 20-30somethings with a series of AR's that looked as if they were planning a small government takeover:mg: It took roughly 5-shots to ensure the Remington would do the job and I was out of there....
> 
> Drove up to Potter with my kid brother on Friday, made it into camp around 11, and by 12 we were out...put up one grouse and that's all I'll say about that....didn't cut any turkey tracks, but did cut three different set of bear tracks, including a set that passed feet from our garage, but never laid eyes on one, that is until after dark and there was a nice boar in the bean field out front of our place.
> 
> The plan was to spend at least a day in camp with the guys and man did I get a ribbing...the last time I was up there to gun hunt was 1998. Yes, I had taken my son up a few times since, but I never hunted, I was there for him. The last deer that I had killed in camp was a small 8 in 2003 with my bow...and you can bet the crew was letting me know it. I sat there that evening with one of my brothers, my dad, 3 of my uncles and my cousin and was flooded with the same general emotions that I had on the tailgate ride in KS that I detailed on Keeping Your Eyes Thread...
> 
> I was up and ready to go early, in fact was on stand in a new area we secured about 1.3 miles from the camp by 5:50AM. It was cold with wind chills 10-degrees, but for some strange reason I didn't feel that chill quite the way I thought I would, even with long wait in the dark. As the sun began to wake the frozen forest I was waiting for the ring of endless shots to pierce the crisp air; and I waited, and I waited, and I waited...the first shot rang out at roughly 7:30 and nowhere close to me??? Man, was this VERY different than what I could recall from my last rifle hunting experience in 98', I distinctly remember the first shot ringing out before I felt like it was light enough see, only to be followed by a non-stop barrage of shots....
> 
> I stayed in that stand all-day, sitting from 5:50AM until I made the shot on a small 8-pint at 4:45PM. I saw roughly 20-deer, including 4 legal buck, one of which was one of our "summer monsters", but was unable to get a bead on him through the timber. As the daylight faded and the deer started to migrate toward the cut corn situated 150 yards to my south, I caught a glimpse of the buck that shot.
> 
> All-in-all, it was an awesome 1.75 days in camp. I guess I forgot about what being in camp with family is about, reminiscing about times gone by, stories about my one cousin and my grandfather, both who are no longer with us, looking at the names on the plaques on the walls, debating wind direction, stand location, "best" caliber, and of course the bowhunting vs. rifle hunting and hunting real mountain deer vs. the "tamey's downstate"...it was a blast.
> 
> The majority of the crew is still there, my brother is heading back this afternoon with his son. The weather has been miserable I think that collectively the group has maybe been out on 5 sits, since we left on Sunday, with my Dad putting in 2 of them. No one went out this morning, 7-degree with 15-20mph winds (at least that's what the crew reported to me...doesn't look that way on intellicast:zip. Funny thing about that too....I can remember when I was kid, I was drug out no matter what was going on...in fact, the running line from my late grandfather, "No Excuses, you came up here to hunt boy...get out there and kill something".....today...."no one went out, didn't want to deal with winds and frozen stands"....
> 
> Anyway, here's is my latest contribution to the "buck with gun" plaque in camp.....hard to believe it has been 21 years since I did it...


Congrats Joe. Nice story to go with it. I started consistently rifle hunting again 4 years ago, on the last Friday and Saturday of the season. It has become a tradition and I enjoy the camaraderie of deer camp. The first year up there I had my buck tag and almost shot a small 5 pointer but couldn't get him to stop in a lane. It would have been my first rifle kill since 1994. Thats a beauty of a rifle too. I'm looking for a left handed .270 for my son in a Rem 700. I shoot a Rem 700 Mountain Rifle in .30-06


----------



## davydtune

Nice Joe


----------



## vonfoust

For all the changes Joe, it seems to have been a good season so far, different that what you are used to. Congratulations.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> For all the changes Joe, it seems to have been a good season so far, different that what you are used to. Congratulations.


Thanks!


----------



## Red Eye 81

PeeDee said:


> Nice


Joe, ban this dude. He just posted about 13 one worders.


----------



## vonfoust

vonfoust said:


> For all the changes Joe, it seems to have been a good season so far, different that what you are used to. Congratulations.





12-Ringer said:


> Thanks!


Funny, I just reread that. I see you took it the way I meant it, but could have also been read as "A good season is not what you are used to". :embara: 

(English is sometimes not my strong suit)

I'm one that enjoys the differences each season brings.


----------



## noclueo2

Friend of mine got this great buck in the water gap yesterday, definitely not a great photographer but he's a heck of a hunter.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkvn

That's the way drag him right into the kitchen


----------



## full moon64

mastkvn said:


> That's the way drag him right into the kitchen


:cheers:


----------



## full moon64

when I first moved too PA,in 1999,,I had a house in 
Saylorsburg , Pennsylvania - ,,I had such a great place too hunt in East Stroudsburg PA,,
but knew that Gap area was killer..Always under hunted and thick,,my kind of area too bow hunt..


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

mastkvn said:


> That's the way drag him right into the kitchen


Lol. I was thinking great buck but why the hell is he in the kitchen!


----------



## andymick32

noclueo2 said:


> Friend of mine got this great buck in the water gap yesterday, definitely not a great photographer but he's a heck of a hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


LOL He obviously lives alone


----------



## Warrior0983

Not an archery kill but my biggest buck to date. Buck was taken today in 5B around 0845.


----------



## 138104

Warrior0983 said:


> View attachment 7007287
> View attachment 7007291
> 
> 
> Not an archery kill but my biggest buck to date. Buck was taken today in 5B around 0845.


Congrats on a great buck! Seems folks had a great day yesterday. I didn't see chit...lol!


----------



## Polock21

Perry24 said:


> Congrats on a great buck! Seems folks had a great day yesterday. I didn't see chit...lol!


Congrats Perry! I’m happy it all came together for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polock21

mastkvn said:


> That's the way drag him right into the kitchen


Cutting the fish out and going directly on the pan lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Polock21 said:


> Congrats Perry! I’m happy it all came together for you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! Not my deer. Was just congratulating Warrior and quoted his post.

The deer that come through my property are nocturnal now. I take the dog out a 4:30 every morning and the past two weeks have heard deer in the woods scatter. There isn't much hunting pressure on the surrounding properties, so no one is pushing the deer.


----------



## LetThemGrow

More GREAT bucks, congrats warrior and friend of noclue!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice bucks guys!

Didn't see a deer all morning..bout 11:30am my dad and I moved to another property. Never saw another sole in that area prior to leaving it. Right at noon...I crept into my other spot at another property and already had a group of 11 doe bedded across from me on the opposite bank, laying in the sun. Couldn't believe it, but didn't see an antler.

Around 2pm...a volley of many shots rang out over the next 2 hours from the 2 properties behind me. Turned out i had a decent 7pt coming my way but one of the farmers was in his path first, 5 shots later the buck was his.
Saw 2 deer as a result of the all the shooting but that was all and i couldn't say what they were for sure. 4 more doe came in right below me at dark to round out my day at 5pm.

Never fired a shot...or saw a buck yesterday but had my best deer sighting day for the rifle season by far with 18 deer seen. 15 confirmed as being doe or fawn.

My dad had a very slow day yet again and hadn't seen a deer all day...until right before dark. He wasn't sure if he passed it walking in or it came in afterwards...but at 4:45pm he spotted a buck stand from it's bed and thought to himself WHOA, whats that. The kind of rack that's still easily seen at a distance without a scope he said...huge deer with an equally large bone white rack sporting 10pts or better. The buck needed to go to the left but went to the right instead...walking right towards 2 houses and then across the back yard of one before disappearing. ~ My dad finally saw a buck and a giant at that...but couldn't do anything more then scope it, tough break for sure!


----------



## davydtune

Nice! 

I can't go back out till Saturday, no tags left for up around home so we'll be down at camp. I really wasn't planning on it but dad wants to go down so...…….. I think I'll be taking the flintlock for a stroll


----------



## jrobbfd

new rumor around bedford county is that for next year the pgc is going to take away the point restrictions and next year hunters will be able to buy a second buck tag. all this i guess is to control the population and take care of cwd. hoping no one else has heard this.


----------



## Gene94

jrobbfd said:


> new rumor around bedford county is that for next year the pgc is going to take away the point restrictions and next year hunters will be able to buy a second buck tag. all this i guess is to control the population and take care of cwd. hoping no one else has heard this.


I heard it too[emoji58][emoji58][emoji58] hope it's not true. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

jrobbfd said:


> new rumor around bedford county is that for next year the pgc is going to take away the point restrictions and next year hunters will be able to buy a second buck tag. all this i guess is to control the population and take care of cwd. hoping no one else has heard this.


It is true. It was told by the PGC at a recent public meeting. These are a few of the options the PGC is throwing around. I hunt next to Bedford in the CWD zone. They are also talking about allowing rifles in archery season. Makes me want to vomit. There is a questionnaire on the PGC website to voice your opinion on this. I urge everyone that hunts in this area fill it out and send it in.

I included link to questionnaire. The response plan is also on their website.

https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/Wil...aft CWD Response Plan Public Comment form.pdf


----------



## jrobbfd

its a shame. finally starting to see some nice bucks in our area and they want them all shot off. our herd numbers are way down and none existent on public land. I hope people voice there disproval.


----------



## dougell

We hunted at my brother's place on saturday to try and take some doe off for him.Jordan killed one in the morning and we both killed one in the afternoon.I'm pretty worn out from dealing with dead deer about now.I did see two of his neighbors but they cashed in around 10:00am and we never heard a shot until almost dark.He needs deer killed very badly so he's having a few of his buddies bringing some kinds over this coming weekend.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Anybody hunt this morning before the rain rolled in? I was gonna try my spot close to home thinking it might not be too bad...but i was LAZY instead.

Congrats to you and your son Doug...

I hear that about dealing with dead deer. My dad shot a doe on Monday and i took one on Tuesday...beyond the skinning aspect i do all the butchering, his and mine. Took me a few hours a day spread over 3 days to get those 2 deboned, cleaned and vacuum sealed...alot of work for one guy. Does your son help with the butchering at all Doug?

Received bad news over the weekend. I mentioned before that one of my dads brothers had a heart attack and died on the spot a few years back. Now his youngest brother, 50yrs old, had a heart attack on his way to work but somehow drove himself to the hospital.
They didn't have to rip him open but 4 stints were put in...seems he was very lucky, considering, and will be ok.


----------



## Scotty C

full moon64 said:


> when I first moved too PA,in 1999,,I had a house in
> Saylorsburg , Pennsylvania - ,,I had such a great place too hunt in East Stroudsburg PA,,
> but knew that Gap area was killer..Always under hunted and thick,,my kind of area too bow hunt..


Small world. I lived in "The Burg" for 16 years. Still have some great hunting land there.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> Anybody hunt this morning before the rain rolled in? I was gonna try my spot close to home thinking it might not be too bad...but i was LAZY instead.
> 
> Congrats to you and your son Doug...
> 
> I hear that about dealing with dead deer. My dad shot a doe on Monday and i took one on Tuesday...beyond the skinning aspect i do all the butchering, his and mine. Took me a few hours a day spread over 3 days to get those 2 deboned, cleaned and vacuum sealed...alot of work for one guy. Does your son help with the butchering at all Doug?
> 
> Received bad news over the weekend. I mentioned before that one of my dads brothers had a heart attack and died on the spot a few years back. Now his youngest brother, 50yrs old, had a heart attack on his way to work but somehow drove himself to the hospital.
> They didn't have to rip him open but 4 stints were put in...seems he was very lucky, considering, and will be ok.


yes,he helps.He shoots the vast majority of them so he's doing an equal amount of work.He actually likes skinning and cutting them when they're hanging in the garage.I had him quarter one in the field a few weeks ago and butchered the first hindquarter up pretty bad but that's how you learn.He killed a DMAP doe in a real bad spot monday.I was kind of irritated because I didn't want to haul it out of that spot so we went back before dark,quartered it up and I made him pack it out.


----------



## noclueo2

dougell said:


> yes,he helps.He shoots the vast majority of them so he's doing an equal amount of work.He actually likes skinning and cutting them when they're hanging in the garage.I had him quarter one in the field a few weeks ago and butchered the first hindquarter up pretty bad but that's how you learn.He killed a DMAP doe in a real bad spot monday.I was kind of irritated because I didn't want to haul it out of that spot so we went back before dark,quartered it up and I made him pack it out.
> View attachment 7009055


I maybe wrong and apologize if I am, but isn't quartering a deer out on state land illegal? I was always told it was, maybe I'm thinking Federal.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

noclueo2 said:


> I maybe wrong and apologize if I am, but isn't quartering a deer out on state land illegal? I was always told it was, maybe I'm thinking Federal.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I hope your wrong. I do it all the time! In Pa and in Md. I’m positive that when hunting Md I have to quarter deer up to bring into Pa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2

Again I maybe digging myself a hole, but I think it has to do with leaving carcass parts on state property. Maybe quartering is ok but boning out is bad? Anyone know the answer to this?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Scotty C said:


> Small world. I lived in "The Burg" for 16 years. Still have some great hunting land there.


Yeah guy kept letting more people hunt had enough,I went too Game lands and never looked back,,If i was hunting more I would have made it happen,2 sits,a kill,couple huge bucks..cruising by


----------



## dougell

noclueo2 said:


> Again I maybe digging myself a hole, but I think it has to do with leaving carcass parts on state property. Maybe quartering is ok but boning out is bad? Anyone know the answer to this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's legal or you wouldn't be able to gut one in the woods..You're actually supposed to bone them out when hunting in a DMA I believe.Here's the way I look at it.I can take the hide and ribs home to throw in my dumpster at work or I can leave what little scraps are left for all the scavengers.I quartered two up in November and I'd challenge you to try and find any remnants now.If I have a downhill drag on snow,I may drag one out.We drug my sons buck out on monday because it was downhill but we went back and quartered up the doe.We killed three this past weekend at my brothers place.We were able to get a 4 wheeler to two of them but I packed out the third one because there was no way to get a 4 wheeler to it.I wish I would have quartered all of them up because I didn't get them skinned til sunday and just skinning a cold deer takes longer than quartering one up.Once you get the hang of it,it literally takes 10 minutes to get one packed up.Then when you get home,most of the work is already done.The Walmart packs aren't cutting the mustard though.I need to get a good frame pack.We're not on state property.We hunt almost exclusively on Timer company land or nature conservancies that are DMAP'd and open to the public.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jrobbfd said:


> new rumor around bedford county is that for next year the pgc is going to take away the point restrictions and next year hunters will be able to buy a second buck tag. all this i guess is to control the population and take care of cwd. hoping no one else has heard this.


This just for cwd areas? That would ruin all the good that's been done the last 20yrs

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

OK guys..I've gone through a few times and think that I've caught all that were posted....I am considering archery harvests only....if you know of a few more (date, time, WMU (score if you want)) please share via PM at this point so that I don't have to search through pages again....

Maybe this is helpful, maybe not, but I do find it interesting.....


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> Anybody hunt this morning before the rain rolled in? I was gonna try my spot close to home thinking it might not be too bad...but i was LAZY instead.
> 
> Congrats to you and your son Doug...
> 
> I hear that about dealing with dead deer. My dad shot a doe on Monday and i took one on Tuesday...beyond the skinning aspect i do all the butchering, his and mine. Took me a few hours a day spread over 3 days to get those 2 deboned, cleaned and vacuum sealed...alot of work for one guy. Does your son help with the butchering at all Doug?
> 
> Received bad news over the weekend. I mentioned before that one of my dads brothers had a heart attack and died on the spot a few years back. Now his youngest brother, 50yrs old, had a heart attack on his way to work but somehow drove himself to the hospital.
> They didn't have to rip him open but 4 stints were put in...seems he was very lucky, considering, and will be ok.


Sorry to hear that AJ. Hope everything goes well w. Your uncle. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great stats update Joe. Lots of good bucks in PA again this year. Hope CWD doesn’t undo the progress since 2000....


----------



## andymick32

TauntoHawk said:


> This just for cwd areas? That would ruin all the good that's been done the last 20yrs
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yes, just CWD areas, but they keep expanding...


----------



## irishiup

12-Ringer said:


> OK guys..I've gone through a few times and think that I've caught all that were posted....I am considering archery harvests only....if you know of a few more (date, time, WMU (score if you want)) please share via PM at this point so that I don't have to search through pages again....
> 
> Maybe this is helpful, maybe not, but I do find it interesting.....


I love this stuff. Thanks for compiling and posting.


----------



## PaHick

I live and hunt in the heart of the cwd. And have all my life. Personally. We have seen fewer n fewer deer over the last 8-10yrs and worsening the past 4-5yrs. This is all public land. The bucks I now see fewer, and the ones we do see are on average smaller in size. We very occasionally seen a decent buck. But are few and far between. I seen more and bigger bucks before antler restrictions personally. The deer. I bet have went down ever since the beginning of green tag. Most you may have never even heard of this. Then continued to go down since Herd reduction and the combined buck/doe. 
Yes we are to have very liberal changes next year to our area to help control what the state believes is spreading cwd in our area. 
Also if we do not get the numbers in harvest they want next year they will again look at implementing the bait/sharpshooters again to achieve the goal they want. So no matter what that’s what’s happening. The local community and some Men have stepped up and fought the state. Last year they was successful in halting the sharpshooters mid stride. But this is the new plan in place. And the new rules for our are are pending for next season. 
To the guy posting about cutting up in field. They do encourage hunter to debone in the field and pack out the meat only leaving the high risk parts in the woods. Taking the head with you to put in the provided dumpster to have your deer head tested for CWD. The video of this processing and how to is on YouTube through the pa game commission YouTube page.


----------



## Gene94

PaHick said:


> I live and hunt in the heart of the cwd. And have all my life. Personally. We have seen fewer n fewer deer over the last 8-10yrs and worsening the past 4-5yrs. This is all public land. The bucks I now see fewer, and the ones we do see are on average smaller in size. We very occasionally seen a decent buck. But are few and far between. I seen more and bigger bucks before antler restrictions personally. The deer. I bet have went down ever since the beginning of green tag. Most you may have never even heard of this. Then continued to go down since Herd reduction and the combined buck/doe.
> Yes we are to have very liberal changes next year to our area to help control what the state believes is spreading cwd in our area.
> Also if we do not get the numbers in harvest they want next year they will again look at implementing the bait/sharpshooters again to achieve the goal they want. So no matter what that’s what’s happening. The local community and some Men have stepped up and fought the state. Last year they was successful in halting the sharpshooters mid stride. But this is the new plan in place. And the new rules for our are are pending for next season.
> To the guy posting about cutting up in field. They do encourage hunter to debone in the field and pack out the meat only leaving the high risk parts in the woods. Taking the head with you to put in the provided dumpster to have your deer head tested for CWD. The video of this processing and how to is on YouTube through the pa game commission YouTube page.


 I'm in a new DMAP unit this year. I hate hearing this. I'm very suspicious the disease itself would kill far fewer deer. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaHick

I know. The sad part is things are not good and after next year they will be worse. I really feel for those who have younger children trying to bring them up hunting in this area. 
I forget the Facebook page, but the local guys have a page and you can read n follow along with interviews and topics there. I believe it maybe something called, save our herd? 
Probably a quick search would bring it up. You can follow along and track what’s going on and has gone on here In our area. Even Dr kroll came up and had meeting and spoke about it and from what I remember he don’t agree with our state wildlife leaders
. That’s why he came up to talk. There was so much going on. You be better off searching and reading the info yourselves.


----------



## Billy H

I understand the frustration of those that are facing the possibility of these new rules being implemented in your hunting area. We have been living with similar in the special regs areas for years.


----------



## Gene94

I have 2 good routes out of this mess. My wife's grandparents live in Illinois. An 2 of my uncles live in Missouri. Bye-bye PA, lol. Who knows.....

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

PaHick said:


> I know. The sad part is things are not good and after next year they will be worse. I really feel for those who have younger children trying to bring them up hunting in this area.
> I forget the Facebook page, but the local guys have a page and you can read n follow along with interviews and topics there. I believe it maybe something called, save our herd?
> Probably a quick search would bring it up. You can follow along and track what’s going on and has gone on here In our area. Even Dr kroll came up and had meeting and spoke about it and from what I remember he don’t agree with our state wildlife leaders
> . That’s why he came up to talk. There was so much going on. You be better off searching and reading the info yourselves.


CWD is no joke and it threatens the future of hunting in Pa.As of now it can't jump the species barrier but neither did mad cow disease at one point.I'm not eating deer that has CWD and I won't hunt in a CWD AREAS AS A RESULT,UNLESS SOMEONE WANTS THE DEER.Years ago I used to belong to huge lease just south of me.Two years ago they killed two wild deer with CWD and now it's DMA3.I have better places closer to home to hunt so I abandoned that area.A lot of other people did the same and eventually,it will be hard to control the herd in those areas.CWD is highly contagious,has a long incubation period and it's always fatal.Because it has such a long incubation period,infected deer can spread it for a longer period of time.The mere fact that there were only 2 confirmed cases in 2012 and last year there were 175 should concern everyone,especially those jaggoffs calling themselves sportsman for the future.The disease can't be stopped but it can be slowed and the incident rate can be controlled with targeted culls.Allowing it to spread to the entire state is about as selfish and irresponsible as you can get.

One of the biggest threats concerning CWD is deer farmers and James Kroll is the mouthpiece for deer farmers.He has a vested interest in them so his opinion is speculative at best.They stopped doing targeted culls in Wisconsin and now some areas have a 50% incident rate in bucks.It's a problem,a big problem.Does it suck for those hunters in DMA2?It sure does but there's no other choice than reducing the herd.Let's contain it there the best we can so the rest of the state doesn't suffer the same fate.

That group :hunters against target deer removal or sportsman for the future is a joke only second to the unified sportsman who they partnered up with.It's a closed facebook page now but before that,it was absolutely painful to read.They want to claim it's all about money for the PGC but they're too stupid to realize that this is costing them millions.It's all a big conspiracy to them.People like that actually make me embarrassed to call myself a hunter.


----------



## Gene94

How do they know CWD is always fatal? They don't have a live test for deer do they? Honest question. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

They know it's always fatal because it eats holes through the brain and nothing can live with holes in the brain.Most deer with CWD don't die from CWD.They essentially lose their mind and get killed by hunters,cars,predators or have to be put down.It takes about 18 mo-2 years for the symptoms to show up.During that time,they can infect a whole bunch of deer.Deer with CWD die from other causes at a rate about 60-70% higher than healthy deer.


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> They know it's always fatal because it eats holes through the brain and nothing can live with holes in the brain.Most deer with CWD don't die from CWD.They essentially lose their mind and get killed by hunters,cars,predators or have to be put down.It takes about 18 mo-2 years for the symptoms to show up.During that time,they can infect a whole bunch of deer.Deer with CWD die from other causes at a rate about 60-70% higher than healthy deer.


Thank you 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I guess for myself I'm not too worried about it being contracted by humans since it's been around since the 1960's and hasn't manifested itself in human form yet. Mad cow disease was associated with vCJD withing 10 years after mad cow disease was discovered. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Moved 2 ladder stands today in the steady rain. Most fun getting soaked in a while. Both look like killer spots.
Tomorrow morning in the snow should be great.....


----------



## jrobbfd

dougell said:


> CWD is no joke and it threatens the future of hunting in Pa.As of now it can't jump the species barrier but neither did mad cow disease at one point.I'm not eating deer that has CWD and I won't hunt in a CWD AREAS AS A RESULT,UNLESS SOMEONE WANTS THE DEER.Years ago I used to belong to huge lease just south of me.Two years ago they killed two wild deer with CWD and now it's DMA3.I have better places closer to home to hunt so I abandoned that area.A lot of other people did the same and eventually,it will be hard to control the herd in those areas.CWD is highly contagious,has a long incubation period and it's always fatal.Because it has such a long incubation period,infected deer can spread it for a longer period of time.The mere fact that there were only 2 confirmed cases in 2012 and last year there were 175 should concern everyone,especially those jaggoffs calling themselves sportsman for the future.The disease can't be stopped but it can be slowed and the incident rate can be controlled with targeted culls.Allowing it to spread to the entire state is about as selfish and irresponsible as you can get.
> 
> One of the biggest threats concerning CWD is deer farmers and James Kroll is the mouthpiece for deer farmers.He has a vested interest in them so his opinion is speculative at best.They stopped doing targeted culls in Wisconsin and now some areas have a 50% incident rate in bucks.It's a problem,a big problem.Does it suck for those hunters in DMA2?It sure does but there's no other choice than reducing the herd.Let's contain it there the best we can so the rest of the state doesn't suffer the same fate.
> 
> That group :hunters against target deer removal or sportsman for the future is a joke only second to the unified sportsman who they partnered up with.It's a closed facebook page now but before that,it was absolutely painful to read.They want to claim it's all about money for the PGC but they're too stupid to realize that this is costing them millions.It's all a big conspiracy to them.People like that actually make me embarrassed to call myself a hunter.


easy statements to make when you don't live and hunt in the areas they are talking about. They continue to talk about reducing the herd, heck theres barely a herd in 4a as it is. So now they want to bring in sharp shooters to kill more. What are we supposed to hunt? I have sons that are becoming closer to hunting age how am i to get them interested to sit all day in rifle and hope to see one deer? I believe cwd is an issue yes. But don't sit in areas not effected and say sure ruin the hunting for those areas.


----------



## Red Eye 81

dougell said:


> CWD is no joke and it threatens the future of hunting in Pa.As of now it can't jump the species barrier but neither did mad cow disease at one point.I'm not eating deer that has CWD and I won't hunt in a CWD AREAS AS A RESULT,UNLESS SOMEONE WANTS THE DEER.Years ago I used to belong to huge lease just south of me.Two years ago they killed two wild deer with CWD and now it's DMA3.I have better places closer to home to hunt so I abandoned that area.A lot of other people did the same and eventually,it will be hard to control the herd in those areas.CWD is highly contagious,has a long incubation period and it's always fatal.Because it has such a long incubation period,infected deer can spread it for a longer period of time.The mere fact that there were only 2 confirmed cases in 2012 and last year there were 175 should concern everyone,especially those jaggoffs calling themselves sportsman for the future.The disease can't be stopped but it can be slowed and the incident rate can be controlled with targeted culls.Allowing it to spread to the entire state is about as selfish and irresponsible as you can get.
> 
> One of the biggest threats concerning CWD is deer farmers and James Kroll is the mouthpiece for deer farmers.He has a vested interest in them so his opinion is speculative at best.They stopped doing targeted culls in Wisconsin and now some areas have a 50% incident rate in bucks.It's a problem,a big problem.Does it suck for those hunters in DMA2?It sure does but there's no other choice than reducing the herd.Let's contain it there the best we can so the rest of the state doesn't suffer the same fate.
> 
> That group :hunters against target deer removal or sportsman for the future is a joke only second to the unified sportsman who they partnered up with.It's a closed facebook page now but before that,it was absolutely painful to read.They want to claim it's all about money for the PGC but they're too stupid to realize that this is costing them millions.It's all a big conspiracy to them.People like that actually make me embarrassed to call myself a hunter.


Doug I agree with what you said here, but the sad part is I think most guys are taking the other side of the fence. I am in DMA2 now, so its a big topic of conversation around here. Most guys I talk to say stuff like " I'm not buying it" or " the GC is using this as an excuse to kill off the deer" or something to that effect. I attended a seminar and did a lot of research as soon as I found out in June my area was now in the zone. So many guys are ignorant to the facts its mind blowing. I have a 10 year old boy and I am not sure what hunting will be like when he is in his 20's. Don't get me wrong, I am not looking forward to any sharpshooters moving onto the mountain I hunt. Really sucks because hunting just started to get good where you can shoot quality bucks. Bad deal all around.


----------



## jrobbfd

Red Eye 81 said:


> Doug I agree with what you said here, but the sad part is I think most guys are taking the other side of the fence. I am in DMA2 now, so its a big topic of conversation around here. Most guys I talk to say stuff like " I'm not buying it" or " the GC is using this as an excuse to kill off the deer" or something to that effect. I attended a seminar and did a lot of research as soon as I found out in June my area was now in the zone. So many guys are ignorant to the facts its mind blowing. I have a 10 year old boy and I am not sure what hunting will be like when he is in his 20's. Don't get me wrong, I am not looking forward to any sharpshooters moving onto the mountain I hunt. Really sucks because hunting just started to get good where you can shoot quality bucks. Bad deal all around.


i agree with what u said here to an extent. i like you have sons and my question to you is how will you introduce your son to hunting when theres nothing to hunt. these dmap tags and bonus tags and red tags green tags and now sharp shooters. at least in my area im not sure what there is left to kill


----------



## PaHick

I think a little confusion, as the main purpose of some of these groups was not conspiracy but that they wanted us the hunter the opportunity to reduce the numbers not the state pay for people to come in and do it. 
They had started shooting deer and from what I recall not a single case was found in the deer shot. 
So you see why guys get upset. They/we want to be able to regulate the harvest and then we can utilize the meat from deer not infected with CWD. 
Instead of wasting them. They was to donate the meat then it turned into giving it to the corrections food department. Then they was unable to do that. Didn’t want an Inmate to get a hair in there food. 
It was to let us do the job and to let us utilize the meat instead of it being wasted. That was one of the big pushes and reason those guys stood up to the state and got governors and lawmakers involved. Then then began investigating the Game commission on how they was using there money and I lost track from there.


----------



## dougell

jrobbfd said:


> easy statements to make when you don't live and hunt in the areas they are talking about. They continue to talk about reducing the herd, heck theres barely a herd in 4a as it is. So now they want to bring in sharp shooters to kill more. What are we supposed to hunt? I have sons that are becoming closer to hunting age how am i to get them interested to sit all day in rifle and hope to see one deer? I believe cwd is an issue yes. But don't sit in areas not effected and say sure ruin the hunting for those areas.


I used to hunt in the exact spot where they killed the first CWD positive deer in DMA3.It was once a big 13k acre ease that I belonged to until the PGC bought it.Now it's game lands.I'll still hunt turkeys there but I won't eat any deer from that area.That's also the exact area where they did the only cull so far in Pa and I supported it 100%.DMA3 runs right up to I80 less than three miles from my house.I'm all for containing it below there.


----------



## dougell

PaHick said:


> I think a little confusion, as the main purpose of some of these groups was not conspiracy but that they wanted us the hunter the opportunity to reduce the numbers not the state pay for people to come in and do it.
> They had started shooting deer and from what I recall not a single case was found in the deer shot.
> So you see why guys get upset. They/we want to be able to regulate the harvest and then we can utilize the meat from deer not infected with CWD.
> Instead of wasting them. They was to donate the meat then it turned into giving it to the corrections food department. Then they was unable to do that. Didn’t want an Inmate to get a hair in there food.
> It was to let us do the job and to let us utilize the meat instead of it being wasted. That was one of the big pushes and reason those guys stood up to the state and got governors and lawmakers involved. Then then began investigating the Game commission on how they was using there money and I lost track from there.


Lot's of misinformation and conspiracy theories floating around down there.Sharp shooters didn't cull any deer in DMA2.They were planning on it but caved into the demands of the hunters and none were shot.The only cull they did in Pa was on SGL 87 in Clearfield county.That took place in Feb of 2018.They killed 126 deer within 2.5 miles of where our WCO killed a CWD positive buck the summer before.It's true that none came back positive but that doesn't mean none had it because the incubation period is long.What you have to realize is that it takes a few years before these deer start testing positive.Two years earlier a deer died in that area from CWD on an Amish deer farm.There were dozens of small deer farms in that areas and within months of that happening they were all empty,Our WCO is a personal friend of mine and he told me to my face that he killed 6 deer that year that had tags in their ears or holes where the tags used to be.It doesn't take Columbo to figure out where the CWD came from or that it wasn't in the wild for very long.They did that cull proactively to get ahead of the problem and as a result and last year not a single tested deer came back positive in DMA3.That's a much better result that the 175 that tested positive in DMA2.

They didn't waste any of the meat either.The two WCO's in charge of it in DMA3 are friends of mine and I have another buddy who works for the food and cover.He filled the feeders and hauled away the deer to be processed.They had a big refrigerated semi trailer on site where they hung and processed the deer.Once the test results came back,they donated the venison to shelters.I was there and I saw it.Again,those clowns who started that group are pushing nothing but bs and conspriracey theories.

This is a major problem in DMA2 and they DMAP'd the hell out of that area to give hunters the opportunity to help.That didn't work so now they have to go another route.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Just an observation: the days or driving far from home to hunt are returning for some. My grandfather and his friends drove several hours one way to hunt, there weren’t deer around to hunt where they lived. 

To be clear, I hunt next to my house in DMA4, and would hunt much less if I had to drive. But if I really wanted it I would drive the times I could get away. 

It’s obvious CWD is going to cause a lot of hunters heartburn. Also obvious that everyone either is supportive or opposed to PGC...some more vocally than others, but I don’t think anyone is really neutral. And that support or opposition will likely shape their perspective on CWD management.


----------



## Straw

Joe thanks for the information. It mirrors the notes I have kept over the years. The last week of October and the first week of November I try to be in the woods as much as possible


----------



## AjPUNISHER

perryhunter4 said:


> Sorry to hear that AJ. Hope everything goes well w. Your uncle.


So far so good, he's back home now but not going to be doing much for quite some time.


Not seeing much of out of Billy round these parts (this thread anyway)...wonder how he's doing......


----------



## Red Eye 81

dougell said:


> [
> What you have to realize is that it takes a few years before these deer start testing positive.


This is something I have not read or heard. I know it takes 1- 2 years before a positive deer starts to show symptoms, which not long after they are dead, but I never heard it takes years before the test positive.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

CWD. I've given all my kills a once over, just the same as i always have, in the attempt to make sure everything looks as it should. I haven't seen a sickly or dead deer showing any signs of it but it seems it's only a matter of time...
Is eradicating every deer in an area that had one test positive for it the best solution? I don't think anyone would like 'their' deer being wiped out of an area but it seems 'they' have no other better solution at this time in an attempt to control it.



Mathias said:


> Moved 2 ladder stands today in the steady rain. Most fun getting soaked in a while. Both look like killer spots.
> Tomorrow morning in the snow should be great.....


Not gonna be any snow round my area but good luck just the same Matt:wink:


~
Hunted the last 1 1/2 hours this evening close to home. Heard 2 distant shots around 3:45, the wind howled and it rained some but was happy to NOT have been skunked and watched a fawn feed for about the last 12 minutes of daylight.
Have seen 29 deer...hunted all day 3 times, 6 in total and have been in the woods for 38 1/2 hours during the gun season thus far. Always did like keeping some 'stats'.


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> PaHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a little confusion, as the main purpose of some of these groups was not conspiracy but that they wanted us the hunter the opportunity to reduce the numbers not the state pay for people to come in and do it.
> They had started shooting deer and from what I recall not a single case was found in the deer shot.
> So you see why guys get upset. They/we want to be able to regulate the harvest and then we can utilize the meat from deer not infected with CWD.
> Instead of wasting them. They was to donate the meat then it turned into giving it to the corrections food department. Then they was unable to do that. Didn’t want an Inmate to get a hair in there food.
> It was to let us do the job and to let us utilize the meat instead of it being wasted. That was one of the big pushes and reason those guys stood up to the state and got governors and lawmakers involved. Then then began investigating the Game commission on how they was using there money and I lost track from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of misinformation and conspiracy theories floating around down there.Sharp shooters didn't cull any deer in DMA2.They were planning on it but caved into the demands of the hunters and none were shot.The only cull they did in Pa was on SGL 87 in Clearfield county.That took place in Feb of 2018.They killed 126 deer within 2.5 miles of where our WCO killed a CWD positive buck the summer before.It's true that none came back positive but that doesn't mean none had it because the incubation period is long.What you have to realize is that it takes a few years before these deer start testing positive.Two years earlier a deer died in that area from CWD on an Amish deer farm.There were dozens of small deer farms in that areas and within months of that happening they were all empty,Our WCO is a personal friend of mine and he told me to my face that he killed 6 deer that year that had tags in their ears or holes where the tags used to be.It doesn't take Columbo to figure out where the CWD came from or that it wasn't in the wild for very long.They did that cull proactively to get ahead of the problem and as a result and last year not a single tested deer came back positive in DMA3.That's a much better result that the 175 that tested positive in DMA2.
> 
> They didn't waste any of the meat either.The two WCO's in charge of it in DMA3 are friends of mine and I have another buddy who works for the food and cover.He filled the feeders and hauled away the deer to be processed.They had a big refrigerated semi trailer on site where they hung and processed the deer.Once the test results came back,they donated the venison to shelters.I was there and I saw it.Again,those clowns who started that group are pushing nothing but bs and conspriracey theories.
> 
> This is a major problem in DMA2 and they DMAP'd the hell out of that area to give hunters the opportunity to help.That didn't work so now they have to go another route.
Click to expand...

So what I’m reading Is they killed almost as many deer as the disease ever has in Pa via sharp shooters a sure way to stop the spread is killing all the deer before they die.


----------



## nicko

Can never be too prepared.

On our annual gun trip, I used to bring two guns..... just in case something went kablooey. I stopped doing that a few years ago but might need to rethink it.

Yesterday (Monday) I took a look through my scope and a lens inside the scope has come loose and was rattling around…the scope was useless and took the worst time to crap out....so I Took the scope off and forgot I had taken the rear part of the iron sight off the gun a while ago (20+ years) to install the scope....My gun was now down to just the front bead (useless)....my buddy got his doe on Saturday and insisted on me taking his gun for the last day. So, I was lucky enough to take this doe with a 260 yard shot on the pipeline with a borrowed gun shooting prone with my backpack as the rest ..... longest shot I ever took with a gun.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Can never be too prepared.
> 
> On our annual gun trip, I used to bring two guns..... just in case something went kablooey. I stopped doing that a few years ago but might need to rethink it.
> 
> Yesterday (Monday) I took a look through my scope and a lens inside the scope has come loose and was rattling around…the scope was useless and took the worst time to crap out....so I Took the scope off and forgot I had taken the rear part of the iron sight off the gun a while ago (20+ years) to install the scope....My gun was now down to just the front bead (useless)....my buddy got his doe on Saturday and insisted on me taking his gun for the last day. So, I was lucky enough to take this doe with a 260 yard shot on the pipeline with a borrowed gun shooting prone with my backpack as the rest ..... longest shot I ever took with a gun.


Damn, that is quite a poke! Congrats!


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Can never be too prepared.
> 
> On our annual gun trip, I used to bring two guns..... just in case something went kablooey. I stopped doing that a few years ago but might need to rethink it.
> 
> Yesterday (Monday) I took a look through my scope and a lens inside the scope has come loose and was rattling around…the scope was useless and took the worst time to crap out....so I Took the scope off and forgot I had taken the rear part of the iron sight off the gun a while ago (20+ years) to install the scope....My gun was now down to just the front bead (useless)....my buddy got his doe on Saturday and insisted on me taking his gun for the last day. So, I was lucky enough to take this doe with a 260 yard shot on the pipeline with a borrowed gun shooting prone with my backpack as the rest ..... longest shot I ever took with a gun.


Congrats Nick, that is a great shot. Did you drop her where she stood?


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Nick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> Congrats Nick, that is a great shot. Did you drop her where she stood?


Yep....she went down like she was hit by a lightning bolt.


----------



## nicko

Good looking spot Matt.


----------



## jrobbfd

i just can't accept the fact they killed 126 deer and none tested positive. So basically they want to decimate these areas and hope that they get some infected. Im never going to accept a proposal built on hope. That cull by the sharp shooters proves only one thing to me, the pgc has no idea what the hell they are doing.


----------



## 138104

jrobbfd said:


> i just can't accept the fact they killed 126 deer and none tested positive. So basically they want to decimate these areas and hope that they get some infected. Im never going to accept a proposal built on hope. That cull by the sharp shooters proves only one thing to me, the pgc has no idea what the hell they are doing.


What's your plan?


----------



## 13third

Perry24 said:


> What's your plan?


I don’t have one myself. But I say something needs to change. I hunt in areas 2C and 4A. These areas have been decimated by the HUNTERS. I’m not that guy who blames the PGC. No one is to blame but the greedy hunters. I say let it go. Let nature take its course. The strong will survive. The disease will be forgotten and all will be well again. Heck maybe it’d drop our car insurance rates if there were less deer in the special regs areas like there are now in the DMAP, red tag, green tag, 5627 antlerless bonus tags per man zones, pink tag, don’t need a tag areas. All I know is how I personally feel, and in MY area of the hunting world of PA it sucks going to the woods thinking , it sure would be nice to see a deer today. You fellas who’ve never experienced hiking 30 plus miles in a week while doing 3 and 4 man drives and averaging less than .2765489 deer per day should come on over here and give it a go. It’s truly exhilarating!!!!


There is a tad of sarcasm in my post. Up to you to figure out where it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrobbfd

13third said:


> I don’t have one myself. But I say something needs to change. I hunt in areas 2C and 4A. These areas have been decimated by the HUNTERS. I’m not that guy who blames the PGC. No one is to blame but the greedy hunters. I say let it go. Let nature take its course. The strong will survive. The disease will be forgotten and all will be well again. Heck maybe it’d drop our car insurance rates if there were less deer in the special regs areas like there are now in the DMAP, red tag, green tag, 5627 antlerless bonus tags per man zones, pink tag, don’t need a tag areas. All I know is how I personally feel, and in MY area of the hunting world of PA it sucks going to the woods thinking , it sure would be nice to see a deer today. You fellas who’ve never experienced hiking 30 plus miles in a week while doing 3 and 4 man drives and averaging less than .2765489 deer per day should come on over here and give it a go. It’s truly exhilarating!!!!
> 
> 
> There is a tad of sarcasm in my post. Up to you to figure out where it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


completely agree with hunters have decimated the herds in 4a and 2c. But what choice do they have when the pgc says if u don't kill more we will bring in sharp shooters. Using the pgc mentality we will blow up a whole building and hope that the suspect is in there. Then the headline reads well we didn't get him that time but we will try again.


----------



## Leaves

Sorry to change the subject, but do you guys switch up tactics during the late archery season? Aside from the obvious things like hunting over food. Just curious! I'm looking forward to heading out with the stick and string again.


----------



## jrobbfd

Leaves said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but do you guys switch up tactics during the late archery season? Aside from the obvious things like hunting over food. Just curious! I'm looking forward to heading out with the stick and string again.


 make sure to shoot your bow with all your cloths that you will be wearing on. also any hats gloves or neck gaiters. sometimes it can really mess with how your bows shooting.


----------



## KylePA

Leaves said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but do you guys switch up tactics during the late archery season? Aside from the obvious things like hunting over food. Just curious! I'm looking forward to heading out with the stick and string again.


I would skip hunting mornings. They are back to bed well before light it seems. Afternoon setups between bedding and food and you are golden. I also found that the cold weather makes noise greatly amplified. I'd check your stands for noise and I also usually have found that I draw earlier on deer in the late season compared to regular season.


----------



## dougell

jrobbfd said:


> i just can't accept the fact they killed 126 deer and none tested positive. So basically they want to decimate these areas and hope that they get some infected. Im never going to accept a proposal built on hope. That cull by the sharp shooters proves only one thing to me, the pgc has no idea what the hell they are doing.


None tested positive because the diseased deer were just let loose a year earlier and it takes time to spread.Because there's no live test,they really don't know how long a deer has to be infected before it shows up.It's very likely that some of those deer were in fact infected but it just didn't show up.Regardless,none tested positive the year after so it's very possible that the cull eliminated the problem early.They don't want to decimate any area but they can't afford to have it spread.The higher the deer density,the faster it will spread.It's a tough pill to swallow but they're doing what they're doing for the future of hunting in this state.


----------



## dougell

13third said:


> I don’t have one myself. But I say something needs to change. I hunt in areas 2C and 4A. These areas have been decimated by the HUNTERS. I’m not that guy who blames the PGC. No one is to blame but the greedy hunters. I say let it go. Let nature take its course. The strong will survive. The disease will be forgotten and all will be well again. Heck maybe it’d drop our car insurance rates if there were less deer in the special regs areas like there are now in the DMAP, red tag, green tag, 5627 antlerless bonus tags per man zones, pink tag, don’t need a tag areas. All I know is how I personally feel, and in MY area of the hunting world of PA it sucks going to the woods thinking , it sure would be nice to see a deer today. You fellas who’ve never experienced hiking 30 plus miles in a week while doing 3 and 4 man drives and averaging less than .2765489 deer per day should come on over here and give it a go. It’s truly exhilarating!!!!
> 
> 
> There is a tad of sarcasm in my post. Up to you to figure out where it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been in the wild herd since 1981 and nature hasn't taken care of it yet.In areas where they let the herd continue to grow,as many as 50% of the adults bucks are infected.


----------



## fap1800

Not according to Uncle Ted. :wink: 

I know Ted's nuts, but his arguments always appear cogent. I looked up his "58 cases confirmed in MI" and by golly he was right. Oh, and warning. Adult language. 



> Buick's kill more deer than CWD!


----------



## Bucket

Yes, Ted is nuts! And he is his own worst enemy. But some of what he says make total sense.

IMHO, CWD is one of those topics that if you are on side A, side B experts don't know what they are talking about, and vice versa.


----------



## 138104

13third said:


> I don’t have one myself. But I say something needs to change. I hunt in areas 2C and 4A. These areas have been decimated by the HUNTERS. I’m not that guy who blames the PGC. No one is to blame but the greedy hunters. I say let it go. Let nature take its course. The strong will survive. The disease will be forgotten and all will be well again. Heck maybe it’d drop our car insurance rates if there were less deer in the special regs areas like there are now in the DMAP, red tag, green tag, 5627 antlerless bonus tags per man zones, pink tag, don’t need a tag areas. All I know is how I personally feel, and in MY area of the hunting world of PA it sucks going to the woods thinking , it sure would be nice to see a deer today. You fellas who’ve never experienced hiking 30 plus miles in a week while doing 3 and 4 man drives and averaging less than .2765489 deer per day should come on over here and give it a go. It’s truly exhilarating!!!!
> 
> 
> There is a tad of sarcasm in my post. Up to you to figure out where it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To let nature take its course, you'd have to eliminate hunting and let disease, starvation, and predation take its course. Is that what you are advocating?


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> It's been in the wild herd since 1981 and nature hasn't taken care of it yet.In areas where they let the herd continue to grow,as many as 50% of the adults bucks are infected.


Where does that 50% number come from.
I'm no expert and can only go by the little knowledge that is known about this disease that has been made public. A lot of it controversial. My question is,,CWD has been around for decades, are there documented cases where a massive die off of deer has occured, or even a remarkable decrease in deer numbers proven to be due to CWD over a number of years?
If there is proof it would be worth adding it to the conversation. I know 100% that sharp shooters and liberal bag limits will result in massive die offs.


----------



## dougell

Again,the disease is always fatal but the deer usually die from other causes first because they essentially lose their minds.The research is out there.Studies have shown that CWD infected deer die at a rate far greater than healthy deer.He's also wrong about the deer farms and he has a vested interest in them.I'm telling from first hand knowledge that the reason we have CWD in the wild herd in DMA3 is because multiple deer farmers left diseased deer loose into the wild when it was discovered on another deer farm up here.That's a 100% guaranteed fact.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Where does that 50% number come from.
> I'm no expert and can only go by the little knowledge that is known about this disease that has been made public. A lot of it controversial. My question is,,CWD has been around for decades, are there documented cases where a massive die off of deer has occured, or even a remarkable decrease in deer numbers proven to be due to CWD over a number of years?
> If there is proof it would be worth adding it to the conversation. I know 100% that sharp shooters and liberal bag limits will result in massive die offs.


The incident rate in many areas in Wisconsin and a few other places,including Colorado is as high as 50%.The info is out there.All you have to do is google.In certain areas where it's been in the wild for long enough,the local herds are absolutely decreasing faster than they can recruit and they suspect the deer will be gone in those areas after 50 years.


----------



## dougell

An actual study
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5004924/


----------



## dougell

CWD in Colorado
Significant research on CWD has been conducted at Colorado State University. Since the mad cow disease can mutate to affect humans, many of the studies deal with CWD’s potential to infect noncervid organisms. So far, scientists have infected cows, transgenic mice, and spider monkeys with CWD via cranial injections, showing that the disease can theoretically infect noncervid hosts. Fortunately, the only instances of this infection have been in lab environments. So far, there are no known cases of CWD being transmitted to a noncervid organism in the wild. Studies examining the potential transfer of CWD to humans have shown no conclusive evidence that the disease is a threat to people. Nonetheless, researchers have found that it is possible for the disease to mutate in a way that could infect humans or other animals, with drastic consequences.

CWD has a significant impact on Colorado’s deer and elk population. In areas with dense cervid populations, up to 30 percent of the population can be infected. Consequentially, large numbers are likely dying before they can reproduce. From 2003 to 2013 Colorado’s mule deer population has dropped by 36 percent, despite a reduction in hunting tags. Along with the mule deer, Colorado’s elk herds have started to decline in some parts of the state, despite a lack of predators. CWD is one possible contributing factor to these population decreases.


----------



## jrobbfd

starting to believe dougell=pa game commission spokesman on archerytalk


----------



## dougell

Nope,I'm just not a conspiracy theorist and personally know several of the people working on this and understand their passion and true motives.


----------



## Bucket

Why should one "expert" be believed over another? Seems there are a lot of studies done by experts in their field on both sides of this topic. 

Personally, I think the truth lies somewhere in the middle. If it's as bad as some would lead you to believe, states that have had this since the 60's wouldn't have a deer left anywhere. On the other hand, it's been around long enough to assume that it's not going away by itself. 

I hunt the area Doug has been referring to and don't have any problem eating the deer I'm killing there. Maybe I'll be famous for being the first to die from it! But I doubt it. Probably a better chance of being struck by lightning while dancing around celebrating winning the powerball!


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Nope,I'm just not a conspiracy theorist and personally know several of the people working on this and understand their passion and true motives.


Thanks for the info doug. Is your son able to wrestle this year? I'm thinking he is a Freshman is that correct?


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Nope,I'm just not a conspiracy theorist and personally know several of the people working on this and understand their passion and true motives.


Then why are you in my head...lol!

Thanks for the info. I've picked the state vet's brain about cwd. He has me convinced that an otherwise healthy deer that is cwd positive won't transmit to a humans. As for the right way to handle, I agree with reducing numbers in cwd positive areas to help slow the spread. It seems to be helping in WI, but regardless, some areas won't rebound.


----------



## Billy H

Bucket said:


> Why should one "expert" be believed over another? Seems there are a lot of studies done by experts in their field on both sides of this topic.
> 
> Personally, I think the truth lies somewhere in the middle. If it's as bad as some would lead you to believe, states that have had this since the 60's wouldn't have a deer left anywhere. On the other hand, it's been around long enough to assume that it's not going away by itself.
> 
> I hunt the area Doug has been referring to and don't have any problem eating the deer I'm killing there. Maybe I'll be famous for being the first to die from it! But I doubt it. Probably a better chance of being struck by lightning while dancing around celebrating winning the powerball!


I'm pretty much In this camp. Doug provided some stats but those stats are inconclusive as to if CWD Is the predominant factor in the decline of the herd or even a factor at all. Its listed as a "possible" factor. I'm not saying CWD isn't real and I'm certainly not a conspiracy theorist. But taking the steps to wiping out every deer you can in concentrated areas seems drastic when we really still don't know a whole lot about this disease.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Thanks for the info doug. Is your son able to wrestle this year? I'm thinking he is a Freshman is that correct?


He would have been cleared because his shoulder seems OK but then he blew his knee out back in Sept on a dirt bike.They were actually supposed to do surgery next week to take out his bursa sack because it kept filling up with fluid.All of the sudden it started to go down on it's own but I don't know what will happen.He wants to wrestle now but I'm leaving it up to him.He gained 45lbs in the past two years so he's 140lbs right now.He's a freshman but he won't turn 15 until the end of june.If he does wrestle,I'm gonna make him wrestle Jr high.The coaches were beating on him to wrestle varsity at the beginning of the year but there's no way I'm letting a 130-140lb 14 year old wrestle seniors at that weight class.In a way I hope he decides not to because he's constantly plagued with injuries that can impact everything else he likes to do.I'm not sure if it's worth it.Either way,he's gonna have to make his mind up this week.They had their first tournament this past weekend in Huntington and I think he regrets missing it.Prior to that,I don't think he cared.


----------



## fap1800

Bucket said:


> Why should one "expert" be believed over another? Seems there are a lot of studies done by experts in their field on both sides of this topic.
> 
> Personally, I think the truth lies somewhere in the middle. If it's as bad as some would lead you to believe, states that have had this since the 60's wouldn't have a deer left anywhere. On the other hand, it's been around long enough to assume that it's not going away by itself.
> 
> I hunt the area Doug has been referring to and don't have any problem eating the deer I'm killing there. Maybe I'll be famous for being the first to die from it! But I doubt it. Probably a better chance of being struck by lightning while dancing around celebrating winning the powerball!


I'm kinda in that camp. It's a very polarizing topic. You have one camp that believes that CWD is potentially the next zombie apocalypse and that all deer in "infected" area must die, and then the other camp that says it's a conspiracy and that disease is nothing. I find myself volleying between each to some degree. 

This quote kinda stands out to me a bit. I'm sure we can infect many species with potentially dangerous diseases via a cranial injection. It's the prion theory from deer urine to a crop consumed by humans that makes a feller wonder. 



> So far, scientists have infected cows, transgenic mice, and spider monkeys with CWD via cranial injections, showing that the disease can theoretically infect noncervid hosts.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I'm pretty much In this camp. Doug provided some stats but those stats are inconclusive as to if CWD Is the predominant factor in the decline of the herd or even a factor at all. Its listed as a "possible" factor. I'm not saying CWD isn't real and I'm certainly not a conspiracy theorist. But taking the steps to wiping out every deer you can in concentrated areas seems drastic when we really still don't know a whole lot about this disease.


There's certainly more questions than answers but doing nothing and letting nature take it's course would be foolish.Illinois has had the most success keeping the incident rate low and they're doing controlled culls.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> He would have been cleared because his shoulder seems OK but then he blew his knee out back in Sept on a dirt bike.They were actually supposed to do surgery next week to take out his bursa sack because it kept filling up with fluid.All of the sudden it started to go down on it's own but I don't know what will happen.He wants to wrestle now but I'm leaving it up to him.He gained 45lbs in the past two years so he's 140lbs right now.He's a freshman but he won't turn 15 until the end of june.If he does wrestle,I'm gonna make him wrestle Jr high.The coaches were beating on him to wrestle varsity at the beginning of the year but there's no way I'm letting a 130-140lb 14 year old wrestle seniors at that weight class.In a way I hope he decides not to because he's constantly plagued with injuries that can impact everything else he likes to do.I'm not sure if it's worth it.Either way,he's gonna have to make his mind up this week.They had their first tournament this past weekend in Huntington and I think he regrets missing it.Prior to that,I don't think he cared.


Cool let me know if he ends up competing this year. My son is a 13 year old 8th grader this year. He is going to wrestle 130. He was 105 this time last season. I am just glad he wrestles again after a year off. Once he gets to high school he'll have some of the best coaches in the state (Council Rock South) working with him so I hope he matures and wants to put in the work. he has the skill set to be real good, just needs more drive and needs to work a little harder.


----------



## JV3HUNTER

Matt Musto said:


> Cool let me know if he ends up competing this year. My son is a 13 year old 8th grader this year. He is going to wrestle 130. He was 105 this time last season. I am just glad he wrestles again after a year off. Once he gets to high school he'll have some of the best coaches in the state (Council Rock South) working with him so I hope he matures and wants to put in the work. he has the skill set to be real good, just needs more drive and needs to work a little harder.


My son is a 14yr old Freshman. Wrestling varsity at 195&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## dougell

Your son deserves a lot of credit.Wresting that weight as a freshman takes a serious amount of guts.I hope he has a great year.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Cool let me know if he ends up competing this year. My son is a 13 year old 8th grader this year. He is going to wrestle 130. He was 105 this time last season. I am just glad he wrestles again after a year off. Once he gets to high school he'll have some of the best coaches in the state (Council Rock South) working with him so I hope he matures and wants to put in the work. he has the skill set to be real good, just needs more drive and needs to work a little harder.


Wrestling is just a tough sport and a lot of kids start getting burned out by the time they get to high school if they've been wrestling since they were young.My wife is one of those crazy wrestling moms.She'd haul him over an hour several times a weeks to practice for two months before the school even started.I think it just fried him.Last year he dislocated his shoulder and had to sit most of the season out.If he sits this year out,I think he's done.I like the sport and I like what it does to the kids mentally and physically.I'm just not ready to jeopardize everything else he likes to do for my ego.It pains me to go to a match and not see him come onto the mat but I'm really nervous about it now.He's probably more serious about baseball but the politics about drive me over the edge.When allstars were over this year,he didn't want to play any tournament ball.He spent the summer fishing and riding with his buddies.It was actually refreshing just seeing him be a kid and have fun with no pressure for a change.He's racing in a MX race this weekend in Butler so it's not like he'll be sitting around.I don't tolerate weakness so I also pound him in the gym pretty hard.I wish your son the best.Enjoy the hell out of it because you don't get any do-overs.


----------



## JV3HUNTER

dougell said:


> Your son deserves a lot of credit.Wresting that weight as a freshman takes a serious amount of guts.I hope he has a great year.


Thanks, I told him his goal this year should be an even record wins/losses wise.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

One doe seen very early this morning during my 3 1/2 hour sit. Dead quiet out until the wind kicked in just prior to 8:30. Saturdays weather is looking fantastic right now.

Congrats on the doe Nick. How'd you like the win the eagles pulled out of their ass! :wink:


----------



## LetThemGrow

jrobbfd said:


> starting to believe dougell=pa game commission spokesman on archerytalk


Well it was a matter of time until that accusation resurrected. When you can’t deny the facts or stats, demonize the messenger.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> One doe seen very early this morning during my 3 1/2 hour sit. Dead quiet out until the wind kicked in just prior to 8:30. Saturdays weather is looking fantastic right now.
> 
> Congrats on the doe Nick. How'd you like the win the eagles pulled out of their ass! :wink:


Thanks AJ. As for the Eagles, a win is a win. I'll take it.


----------



## dougell

It's OK to have an opinion but I can say will 100% certainty that the people working for the PGC are some of the most dedicated people you'd ever meet.Our old WCO just took an early retirement for health reasons.He's a very good personal friend of mine and was beside himself when a CWD positive deer showed up in his district.The WCO who replaced him was without a district for a few years so they put him in charge of the CWD project and cull in this area.He's a customer of mine and also a good friend.These guys were so dedicated to the resource that is really get's on my nerves when people just make up nonsense.No one on here is doing that but the group in DMA3 is.This isn't about money or killing all the deer for the insurance companies.It's about nothing but protecting the resource and the future of hunting.


----------



## 13third

Two years ago when my dad passed I was informed of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease. May wanna read a little on that one there. 
If you fellas aren’t in a CWD area just wait until it gets there. You’ll be pleased with how it’s handled I’m sure of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

13third said:


> Two years ago when my dad passed I was informed of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease. May wanna read a little on that one there.
> If you fellas aren’t in a CWD area just wait until it gets there. You’ll be pleased with how it’s handled I’m sure of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about you dad. Have you stopped hunting due to his disease?


----------



## 13third

Perry24 said:


> Sorry about you dad. Have you stopped hunting due to his disease?


Thanks Perry. No I did not and my dad didn’t have the disease. However the funeral director had to ask if he was tested positive for the disease. Apparently it’s the disease that they feel is caused by consuming CWD positive venison. The funeral director proceeded to tell me if he had been diagnosed with it his cremation would cost in excess of 20K versus the $2500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

Creutzfeldt-Jakob doesn’t equal CWD. There is a lot we don’t know about this disease for sure. Does it need to be contained? ABSOLUTELY! Zoonosis potential aside, our wild deer herd is extremely important to our ecosystem, us as hunters, and the economy. Deer farming needs to be stopped in its tracks. Depopulation and cessation of deer/elk farming has to be simultaneous. One without the other is going to be futile. The game commission needs to somehow get the usda and APHIS to uphold their end of the deal!!!


----------



## Bucket

LetThemGrow said:


> jrobbfd said:
> 
> 
> 
> starting to believe dougell=pa game commission spokesman on archerytalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was a matter of time until that accusation resurrected. When you can’t deny the facts or stats, demonize the messenger.
Click to expand...

I dont think anyone is "demonizing the messenger". But you have to admit that if i said that i had a biologist friend who said that cwd was all blown out of proportion, the only ones that would give it any merit would be the ones that presently feel that to be the case. 

I dont doubt Doug, or that his friends feel the way they do, but the fact that there are a lot of very educated people that dont have the same opinion. I'm not saying one is completely right and the other is smoking something, but there are very strong feeling on both sides.


----------



## Mathias

cowdocdvm said:


> Creutzfeldt-Jakob doesn’t equal CWD. There is a lot we don’t know about this disease for sure. Does it need to be contained? ABSOLUTELY! Zoonosis potential aside, our wild deer herd is extremely important to our ecosystem, us as hunters, and the economy. Deer farming needs to be stopped in its tracks. Depopulation and cessation of deer/elk farming has to be simultaneous. One without the other is going to be futile. The game commission needs to somehow get the usda and APHIS to uphold their end of the deal!!!


Agreed.


----------



## Mathias

On a more positive note, I finally killed a nice doe this afternoon. Minutes after I hit the stand at 2:00, didn’t even have my release on yet.
Hit a bit farther back than desired, she was walking, but died in sight 100 yards out.
Sat til quitting time. With 9 minutes of legal time left, I saw movement 50 or so yards out in front of me. I assumed it was one of the does I saw across the creek. To my surprise, it was my target buck. Never saw him coming in. He was browsing with a young doe. He now has a pronounced limb, but I could not see any injury. The doe walked past at 15 yards, he crossed in front of me, I think the rangefinder said 34 but it was too dark to shoot.
I’m happy that he’s still around. I said he’s mine, he just doesn’t know it yet.....
I put a camera on the gut pile, lots of ‘yote tracks this morning in the snow.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Way to go Matt! Hopefully you cross paths again with “your” buck. :wink:


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> Not seeing much of out of Billy round these parts (this thread anyway)...wonder how he's doing......


Just saw this. I'm doing well. Dealing with the crazy numbness on my left side. I've got 100% range of motion and full strength. Absolutely no visible affects. Have been out for a few sits. Not much to report. I have to be careful because I cant tell if my left foot or hand are freezing. no sense of temperture on the left is the worst effect this left me with. Like I said crazy. Hoping to get that back over time. Other than that I'm pretty much 100%. thanks for asking


----------



## cowdocdvm

Billy H said:


> Just saw this. I'm doing well. Dealing with the crazy numbness on my left side. I've got 100% range of motion and full strength. Absolutely no visible affects. Have been out for a few sits. Not much to report. I have to be careful because I cant tell if my left foot or hand are freezing. no sense of temperture on the left is the worst effect this left me with. Like I said crazy. Hoping to get that back over time. Other than that I'm pretty much 100%. thanks for asking


Good to hear the positive news!


----------



## andymick32

How many of you would shoot a smaller buck if they lifted the antler restrictions in the DMAs? Not starting a debate, just curious.


----------



## nicko

Good to hear you're back to living life Billy.


----------



## Bucket

andymick32 said:


> How many of you would shoot a smaller buck if they lifted the antler restrictions in the DMAs? Not starting a debate, just curious.


I probably would not, but I'm sure some would.

I will say that I passed up a legal buck this fall because I wasn't sure it was legal till too late. I don't know if I would have shot it had I known it was legal, but the fact that I wasn't sure made the decision for me. I think if they remove the AR there will be a lot of "shoot first and ask later" more than intentionally shooting spikes and fork horns.


----------



## nicko

Barometric pressure is pretty high right now....30.70. Could be a good day to get out.


----------



## davydtune

Congrats all and good luck to those going out  Dad and I are headed back to camp this weekend. He still has a buck tag and I have a dmap but I'm not really all that worried about it, would take a big old lone doe.....maybe  Probably just go out and do a little walking for him maybe carry the flintlock. Lol, I should really mess with people and just take the long bow out :teeth:


----------



## Red Eye 81

andymick32 said:


> How many of you would shoot a smaller buck if they lifted the antler restrictions in the DMAs? Not starting a debate, just curious.


Nope. I wouldn't get excited to shoot a spike. Its not respectful to the deer in that case for me.


----------



## Scotty C

Red Eye 81 said:


> Nope. I wouldn't get excited to shoot a spike. Its not respectful to the deer in that case for me.


I don't think any deer respects getting shot???:wink:


----------



## 138104

Scotty C said:


> I don't think any deer respects getting shot???:wink:


150" class deer do. It's a badge of honor to fall to our arrow.


----------



## Matt Musto

andymick32 said:


> How many of you would shoot a smaller buck if they lifted the antler restrictions in the DMAs? Not starting a debate, just curious.


I would not if, if by smaller you mean a 1.5 - 3.5 YO with 100" or less of antler. I try to hunt and kill deer that I know or think are 4.5 years old, based on scouting and my efforts to learn how to judge deer on the hoof. It doesn't always happen though. Three years ago I shot a huge bodied 6 pointer that I thought was older than he was, probably a 2.5 YO. He was in a bachelor group with a, for sure, 4.5 YO buck and was much bigger bodied. Sometimes not shooting a buck for 3-4 years will make me lower my standards. Sometimes a hunt is super exciting and I decide to take the buck because of the experience. I've been proud and happy with everything I have killed. I think at this point though I'm passing deer with 115" ish headgear or are definitely younger than 4.5. I also do not care what anyone else takes as long as it's legal and they are happy. 

I hope I don't sound arrogant in my reply. I really like studying deer aging and scoring racks. I am looking into becoming a P&Y scorer and may submit to become one once my kids are out of high school and I have more free time.


----------



## Matt Musto

JV3HUNTER said:


> My son is a 14yr old Freshman. Wrestling varsity at 195��


Wow he's a big boy, good luck to him. What high school?


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> I dont think anyone is "demonizing the messenger". But you have to admit that if i said that i had a biologist friend who said that cwd was all blown out of proportion, the only ones that would give it any merit would be the ones that presently feel that to be the case.
> 
> I dont doubt Doug, or that his friends feel the way they do, but the fact that there are a lot of very educated people that dont have the same opinion. I'm not saying one is completely right and the other is smoking something, but there are very strong feeling on both sides.


I think there's a lot more biologists and experts who agree that CWD is a big concern than those who feel nature should just takes it's course.


----------



## LetThemGrow

AR’s have allowed a few bucks to survive to 3 years old fairly regularly where I hunt. If AR’s are removed, I suspect it’s back to the days when a 2yr old is a good deer. If that is the best buck on cam I guess I’m shooting...not a scenario I’m looking forward to though.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Scotty C said:


> I don't think any deer respects getting shot???:wink:


Haha! No I meant the feeling I have when I walk up on a deer I shot. Excitement and respect for the deer from me. A spike wouldn't do that for me at this point of my life, so I don't shoot them.


----------



## conservewild

LetThemGrow said:


> AR’s have allowed a few bucks to survive to 3 years old fairly regularly where I hunt. If AR’s are removed, I suspect it’s back to the days when a 2yr old is a good deer. If that is the best buck on cam I guess I’m shooting...not a scenario I’m looking forward to though.


I used to live in Pa still have many fellow hunters as friends none of them hunt Pa and I completely understand why other than maybe as a novelty for something to do. Most go out a few days a year in Pa to fill the freezer with a little buck or doe and then spend all their vaca or prime time in states with better hunting.


----------



## conservewild

LetThemGrow said:


> AR’s have allowed a few bucks to survive to 3 years old fairly regularly where I hunt. If AR’s are removed, I suspect it’s back to the days when a 2yr old is a good deer. If that is the best buck on cam I guess I’m shooting...not a scenario I’m looking forward to though.


I used to live in Pa still have many fellow hunters as friends none of them hunt Pa and I completely understand why other than maybe as a novelty for something to do. Most go out a few days a year in Pa to fill the freezer with a little buck or doe and then spend all their vaca or prime time in states with better hunting.


----------



## vonfoust

I'm still on the fence on CWD. Luckily it hasn't made it to my area yet. I do have some questions. It's always described as "highly contagious" by those that are interested in getting funding. Yet, it's been identified in WI since 2001 and CO since 1967 and yet the absolute highest percent I have ever seen reported is an unverifiable 50% in very localized regions. WI has taken the "wait and see" approach over the last however many years since Kroll (and Alt on the report) was brought in. If it was "highly contagious" I would expect large areas without deer by now, especially in CO. The only spot in CO that has been "modeled" to show a decline in population had already been shown to have a population decline without CWD.
From my understanding there is a live test now, but the deer has to be sedated and a sample taken. Still can show a negative when the deer is actually infected though. 

I am on board with targeted culls to slow the spread until more is known. 

I'm fortunate in that since it hasn't made it to my area I have time to make up my mind yet. I will say that hunting is already a dying pursuit, this is shown to be able to infect humans and I expect that there will be a steep decline in hunting licenses sold and the end of wildlife funding as we know it.


----------



## yetihunter1

JV3HUNTER said:


> My son is a 14yr old Freshman. Wrestling varsity at 195&#55357;&#56883;


I give your son props, those are big guys who can still move! I didn't wrestle 197 till college


----------



## andymick32

Most private land owners said no to targeted culls on their property and I think the letter sent out advising hunters to get their deer tested before consuming, scared a lot of hunters away from hunting all together or in the DMA area. It’s not worth the hassle to a lot of guys I spoke with. At the end of the day, I’m not sure the PGC is capable of reducing the herd much more than they are already with a declining number of hunters, more allocated doe tags, etc. I can’t imagine many more deer being shot with AR taken away and I highly doubt they will offer you a second buck tag.


----------



## Bucket

conservewild said:


> I used to live in Pa still have many fellow hunters as friends none of them hunt Pa and *I completely understand why other than maybe as a novelty for something to do*. Most go out a few days a year in Pa to fill the freezer with a little buck or doe and then spend all their vaca or prime time in states with better hunting.


Not everyone's idea of a trophy is dictated by the amount of bone on it's head. For me, it's about the pursuit, hunt and closing the deal. I would rather hunt hard for a small 6 point than shoot a 150" buck out of my back yard.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I'm still on the fence on CWD. Luckily it hasn't made it to my area yet. I do have some questions. It's always described as "highly contagious" by those that are interested in getting funding. Yet, it's been identified in WI since 2001 and CO since 1967 and yet the absolute highest percent I have ever seen reported is an unverifiable 50% in very localized regions. WI has taken the "wait and see" approach over the last however many years since Kroll (and Alt on the report) was brought in. If it was "highly contagious" I would expect large areas without deer by now, especially in CO. The only spot in CO that has been "modeled" to show a decline in population had already been shown to have a population decline without CWD.
> From my understanding there is a live test now, but the deer has to be sedated and a sample taken. Still can show a negative when the deer is actually infected though.
> 
> I am on board with targeted culls to slow the spread until more is known.
> 
> I'm fortunate in that since it hasn't made it to my area I have time to make up my mind yet. I will say that hunting is already a dying pursuit, this is shown to be able to infect humans and I expect that there will be a steep decline in hunting licenses sold and the end of wildlife funding as we know it.


CWD itself isn't going to create a a massive and instant die off of deer.Most deer will die from lead posioning before they die from CWD because it has such a long incubation period.It will take several decades before the population will start to decline because of CWD but when that happens,it will be irreversible.That and the fact that the uncertainty of it being able to jump species is a concern for everyone.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Not everyone's idea of a trophy is dictated by the amount of bone on it's head. For me, it's about the pursuit, hunt and closing the deal. I would rather hunt hard for a small 6 point than shoot a 150" buck out of my back yard.


SAME HERE.I flat out won't shoot a deer unless it feels right but the size of the rack isn't my biggest determining factor.I like big bucks just like the next guy but I'm not a trophy hunter.I have no desire to lift my bow for anything smaller than a decent 8 point but it really depends on the day and the mood I'm in.I can't see myself ever wanting to shoot a spike or 4 point however, because most days,I don't want to shoot anything.If they ever lifted AR,I'd don't think you'd see any difference in the amount of mature deer in the northern tier.There's simply not enough hunters to kill what's there and I don't see that changing.In the next 10 years,I wouldn't be surprised to see a second buck tag and almost unlimited antlerless tags for the northern tier.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> CWD itself isn't going to create a a massive and instant die off of deer.Most deer will die from lead posioning before they die from CWD because it has such a long incubation period.It will take several decades before the population will start to decline because of CWD but when that happens,it will be irreversible.That and the fact that the uncertainty of it being able to jump species is a concern for everyone.


Initial friends of friends that are microbiologists and probably stayed in a Holiday Inn Express last night believe it is like Scrapie and will never make the leap.

The nice thing about it is with the long incubation period it is not in danger of wiping out species as long as it is monitored.


----------



## conservewild

Bucket said:


> conservewild said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to live in Pa still have many fellow hunters as friends none of them hunt Pa and *I completely understand why other than maybe as a novelty for something to do*. Most go out a few days a year in Pa to fill the freezer with a little buck or doe and then spend all their vaca or prime time in states with better hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone's idea of a trophy is dictated by the amount of bone on it's head. For me, it's about the pursuit, hunt and closing the deal. I would rather hunt hard for a small 6 point than shoot a 150" buck out of my back yard.
Click to expand...

Better hunting does not always mean big bucks you made that assumption public land that is managed for deer Pa does nothing to improve habitat or the hunting within the state


----------



## dougell

conservewild said:


> Better hunting does not always mean big bucks you made that assumption public land that is managed for deer Pa does nothing to improve habitat or the hunting within the state


No public land in Pa is managed strictly for deer.State forests are managed for Timber and biodiversity.They do timber sales on a regular basis though and that certainly helps the deer.Each gameland has a specific management plan based on what the forest composition is and what species can benefit the most from it.The gamelands,at least where I live are managed far better than any private piece of property I've ever been on.I have 4 thousand acres of state game lands less than a 20 minute drive that's managed very heavily for pheasant and small game habitat.I really wouldn't want to hunt deer there but within a short distance the habitat for deer on those same SGL's is very good.I have several SGL's within a few miles of home and every single one has substantial habitat improvements and plenty of deer.I've been hunting in Pa since 1980 and the hunting has never been better except for rabbits and grouse.Bucket lives very close to SGL 87 and that area has some of the best deer habitat in the state.


----------



## Mathias

Wish the grouse numbers would rebound.


----------



## dougell

No kidding.They seemed to have crashed almost over night.I used to have a place up to 4 years ago where I could go without a dog and have 15 flushes on most days.It was an area of state forest that they aquired from a timber company.The timber company raped it and there were several clearcuts way back in.The woods themselves had small patches of grapvine tangles all over the place with sidehills loaded with pines and grapevines.It was perfect habitat and a long steep walk in so it got no pressure.Within two years,you couldn't find a grouse.Habitat is an issue and grouse need specific habitat to thrive but this was perfect.I wouldn't consider shooting a grouse in that area today.We seem to have a lot of woodcock in certain places now but they're not edible.My dog will point them but she won't put a dead one in her mouth.She won't even eat them if you cook them,which is pretty bad for a dog who snacks on horse crap.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Wish the grouse numbers would rebound.


Grouse numbers are decent on the land we hunt in Potter. It’s the only spot I know of that I can say that.


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> No public land in Pa is managed strictly for deer.State forests are managed for Timber and biodiversity.They do timber sales on a regular basis though and that certainly helps the deer.Each gameland has a specific management plan based on what the forest composition is and what species can benefit the most from it.The gamelands,at least where I live are managed far better than any private piece of property I've ever been on.I have 4 thousand acres of state game lands less than a 20 minute drive that's managed very heavily for pheasant and small game habitat.I really wouldn't want to hunt deer there but within a short distance the habitat for deer on those same SGL's is very good.I have several SGL's within a few miles of home and every single one has substantial habitat improvements and plenty of deer.I've been hunting in Pa since 1980 and the hunting has never been better except for rabbits and grouse.Bucket lives very close to SGL 87 and that area has some of the best deer habitat in the state.


I travel all over the country to hunt and spent years in PA I did not mean specifically for deer just management in general PGC are one of if not the worst in the country they do almost nothing to improve anything for game. Good luck getting a useful piece of info they know nothing and do nothing in PA other states Kentucky Missouri Oklahoma and the list could go on are night and day difference and not simply bc they are better hunting states the DNR in those states are willing to help create habitat ect ect.


----------



## dougell

The PGC does habitat improvements every single day.The habitat on our SGL's is way better than the habitat on the vast majority of private land.


----------



## jlh42581

There is literally nothing we are going to do about CWD. We might not help it spread by making smarter decisions but the only way it will go away is if nature removes it from being an issue. If you found a cure tomorrow you could never administer it effectively.


----------



## Mathias

Ppl can be trendy and hate all they want but I applaud the game commission’s habitat work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

They do a pretty good job on the GL's I go to.


----------



## jlh42581

They made MAJOR road improvements by me this year too


----------



## nicko

Yeah, gotta disagree with the stance that the PGC does not do anything to improve habitat or habitat for hunting. The local game lands near me have managed dove fields and the lands are part of some wild turkey habitat restoration. Last year, I recall the PGC having managed deer areas on some game lands with specifics telling which areas for hunters to focus on to take advantage of their habitat work.


----------



## full moon64

andymick32 said:


> How many of you would shoot a smaller buck if they lifted the antler restrictions in the DMAs? Not starting a debate, just curious.


Never,,After what I saw on cameras and by my stand this year
Congrats Matt,,,,


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> On a more positive note, I finally killed a nice doe this afternoon. Minutes after I hit the stand at 2:00, didn’t even have my release on yet.


Congrats Matt...good luck with the buck.



Billy H said:


> Just saw this. I'm doing well. Dealing with the crazy numbness on my left side. I've got 100% range of motion and full strength. Absolutely no visible affects. Have been out for a few sits. Not much to report. I have to be careful because I cant tell if my left foot or hand are freezing. no sense of temperture on the left is the worst effect this left me with. Like I said crazy. Hoping to get that back over time. Other than that I'm pretty much 100%. thanks for asking


That's fantastic Billy!...cept for the numbness part anyway, wish you luck getting the feeling back. Good luck with a deer too...thought maybe you weren't making it out so that's good to hear to.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Walking in this morning and just about to my spot by 5:52am when i heard 1 of 'those' sounds i've always dreaded, deer running the other way. Damn it!
Hunted till 10 but never actually saw a deer this morning.
Back out for the last 1 1/2hrs at the same property this evening and saw 2 doe in the last 12-15 minutes.

My Pops took tomorrow off to hunt and will be his last hoorah till the late season. We won't be getting into the woods till 8:30-9am though...and i'm quite certain he has no thoughts of hunting in the rain forecasted for Satruday. Can't say i think it going to stop me though.
Deer were moving around monday and tuesday all morning in the rain...didn't seem to bother them a bit:wink:


----------



## Mathias

Walked in this afternoon and my target buck was bedded close by the spot where I gutted my doe yesterday. He trotted off. I had 3 more bucks, all eights come by this afternoon, late in the day. All were with does that they appeared to monitor pretty closely while browsing. It was very reminiscent of a late October early November hunt.
All of the bucks went to the gutting spot, now just a red stain on the ground. The larger buck appears to be the offspring of my target. Nice enough now, a stud if he makes it through. Included a grainy cell pic after he moved on by.
My camera on the gut pile was a bust, my bad for using a $15 Trace cam. Moronic move on my part.


----------



## 12-Ringer

conservewild said:


> I travel all over the country to hunt and spent years in PA I did not mean specifically for deer just management in general PGC are one of if not the worst in the country they do almost nothing to improve anything for game. Good luck getting a useful piece of info they know nothing and do nothing in PA other states Kentucky Missouri Oklahoma and the list could go on are night and day difference and not simply bc they are better hunting states the DNR in those states are willing to help create habitat ect ect.


I wouldn’t say they do nothing, know nothing...BUT I will agree...compared to other states, even those with considerably less resources...the PAGCs efforts, specifically with regard to habitat management pale significantly.

A quick look even at our neighbors in DE, MD and OH and you can see the differences and those don’t even hold a candle to places like KY, OK, KS, and MO...just to name a few.

Many who don’t travel or have direct connections don’t realize the disparity.

Again, I am happy to see their efforts improve, all most yearly. It is hard to understand why we would be so far beyond others though?

Just my .02


----------



## andymick32

Mathias said:


> Walked in this afternoon and my target buck was bedded close by the spot where I gutted my doe yesterday. He trotted off. I had 3 more bucks, all eights come by this afternoon, late in the day. All were with does that they appeared to monitor pretty closely while browsing. It was very reminiscent of a late October early November hunt.
> All of the bucks went to the gutting spot, now just a red stain on the ground. The larger buck appears to be the offspring of my target. Nice enough now, a stud if he makes it through. Included a grainy cell pic after he moved on by.
> My camera on the gut pile was a bust, my bad for using a $15 Trace cam. Moronic move on my part.
> View attachment 7012613


4 solid bucks the second to last day of rifle season?? I'd say you have a solid piece of hunting ground...


----------



## Mathias

andymick32 said:


> 4 solid bucks the second to last day of rifle season?? I'd say you have a solid piece of hunting ground...


This property is amazing, again. I’ve seen at least 15 different bucks here this Fall.
Fortunately there is little to no gun hunter pressure.


----------



## nick060200

dougell said:


> No kidding.They seemed to have crashed almost over night.I used to have a place up to 4 years ago where I could go without a dog and have 15 flushes on most days.It was an area of state forest that they aquired from a timber company.The timber company raped it and there were several clearcuts way back in.The woods themselves had small patches of grapvine tangles all over the place with sidehills loaded with pines and grapevines.It was perfect habitat and a long steep walk in so it got no pressure.Within two years,you couldn't find a grouse.Habitat is an issue and grouse need specific habitat to thrive but this was perfect.I wouldn't consider shooting a grouse in that area today.We seem to have a lot of woodcock in certain places now but they're not edible.My dog will point them but she won't put a dead one in her mouth.She won't even eat them if you cook them,which is pretty bad for a dog who snacks on horse crap.


You ever eat them ? I heard they are actually good. I've tried shooting them but man they are fast. 

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2011/02/how-to-cook-the-king-of-game-birds/70960/


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> You ever eat them ? I heard they are actually good. I've tried shooting them but man they are fast.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2011/02/how-to-cook-the-king-of-game-birds/70960/


My buddies dad said eating grouse is like eating velvet chicken.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> My buddies dad said eating grouse is like eating velvet chicken.


I was talking about the woodcocks though. Lol. Never had grouse either though.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> I wouldn’t say they do nothing, know nothing...BUT I will agree...compared to other states, even those with considerably less resources...the PAGCs efforts, specifically with regard to habitat management pale significantly.
> 
> A quick look even at our neighbors in DE, MD and OH and you can see the differences and those don’t even hold a candle to places like KY, OK, KS, and MO...just to name a few.
> 
> Many who don’t travel or have direct connections don’t realize the disparity.
> 
> Again, I am happy to see their efforts improve, all most yearly. It is hard to understand why we would be so far beyond others though?
> 
> Just my .02


Check out what WY does for migrating herds of mule deer and antelope. They build land bridges and tunnels over and under highways allowing herds to reach their summer and wintering grounds safely. Pretty damn impressive and WY is one of the lowest funded game agencies in the country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2

Working in south Jersey today, saw two different groups bucks chasing on two different properties. Including a very good looking 8 point. I've definitely seen the most second rut activity I've ever seen this year 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

For those with experience seeing what other states do for wildlife, habitat, and overall improvement, what would you say Pennsylvania can do that they are not doing right now or should do?


----------



## 138104

fap1800 said:


> Check out what WY does for migrating herds of mule deer and antelope. They build land bridges and tunnels over and under highways allowing herds to reach their summer and wintering grounds safely. Pretty damn impressive and WY is one of the lowest funded game agencies in the country.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where in PA do the deer migrate that this would benefit them?


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Where in PA do the deer migrate that this would benefit them?


The biggest bucks on our property migrate away from whatever stand I decide to sit in.


----------



## davydtune

I'm not sure about all of the state but up here in NW corner they have done vast improvements to the GLs. Now many are pissing and moaning because they "cut down the woods just for $" While they did make major changes they are for the good of all critters and hunters alike. These GLs are better than ever now that there's a lot of diversity in ecosystems  Most are simply mad because the spot they hunted for 30 years has changed and they have to figure it all out again. I guess that's a big problem to many but I love it, I enjoy that part of the hunt very much, the chess match


----------



## Billy H

cowdocdvm said:


> Good to hear the positive news!





nicko said:


> Good to hear you're back to living life Billy.





AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats Matt...good luck with the buck.
> 
> 
> 
> That's fantastic Billy!...cept for the numbness part anyway, wish you luck getting the feeling back. Good luck with a deer too...thought maybe you weren't making it out so that's good to hear to.


Thanks guys
AJ hoping for the best with your uncle. Life sure can throw you a curveball when you least expect it. 
Going to see if I can put one down late season with the bow. I went down to 50 pounds this year due to shoulder issues so that is certainly helping with my current situation. Drawing a 50 pounder is almost too easy but I'm really liking the smooth easy draw, anxious to see how it performs on a deer. Shooting 430 grains with COC heads at 28.5. Should get the job done with ease.


----------



## nicko

I had 50 pound limbs on an e32 for a little bit. It was so easy to draw, I couldn’t get used to it.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> On a more positive note, I finally killed a nice doe this afternoon. Minutes after I hit the stand at 2:00, didn’t even have my release on yet.
> Hit a bit farther back than desired, she was walking, but died in sight 100 yards out.
> Sat til quitting time. With 9 minutes of legal time left, I saw movement 50 or so yards out in front of me. I assumed it was one of the does I saw across the creek. To my surprise, it was my target buck. Never saw him coming in. He was browsing with a young doe. He now has a pronounced limb, but I could not see any injury. The doe walked past at 15 yards, he crossed in front of me, I think the rangefinder said 34 but it was too dark to shoot.
> I’m happy that he’s still around. I said he’s mine, he just doesn’t know it yet.....
> I put a camera on the gut pile, lots of ‘yote tracks this morning in the snow.


Congrats Matt. Looks like a few are still grinding it out with a stick and string.


----------



## Mathias

First buck of the morning basket with broken tunes and a limp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Tines lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

This week at my place my best friend shot a nice one on Wednesday afternoon and my bro connected on a beauty 10 pointer yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Mathias

That 10 is sweet, congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

Thank you. My bro was excited to say the least.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I wouldn’t say they do nothing, know nothing...BUT I will agree...compared to other states, even those with considerably less resources...the PAGCs efforts, specifically with regard to habitat management pale significantly.
> 
> A quick look even at our neighbors in DE, MD and OH and you can see the differences and those don’t even hold a candle to places like KY, OK, KS, and MO...just to name a few.
> 
> Many who don’t travel or have direct connections don’t realize the disparity.
> 
> Again, I am happy to see their efforts improve, all most yearly. It is hard to understand why we would be so far beyond others though?
> 
> Just my .02


Hunters have to realize that the PGC only manages the 1.4 million acres of state game lands.They have no control over any other state or public land.They're also mandated to only spend $400/acre with another $400 of matching PR funds.The bottom line is,there isn't a whole lot of quality land available for that price.The reason they aquired ,most of the SGL's,especially in the northern tier at that price is because it really is cultivatable.They also have to realize that they';re also mandated by the state to only have X number of employees.They can't just hire foresters and food and cover crews whenever they want.Right here in this district,we're maxed out with three food and cover workers who have to manage tens of thousands of acres over 400 sq miles.Still,they get a lot of help from a few excellent sportsman's organizations and do an unbelievable job with what limited resources they have to work with.The hunting on our SGL's has never been better.Obviously that may not be the case when you talk about smaller parcels near huge population centers but there isn't much the PGC can do about that.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Hunters have to realize that the PGC only manages the 1.4 million acres of state game lands.They have no control over any other state or public land.They're also mandated to only spend $400/acre with another $400 of matching PR funds.The bottom line is,there isn't a whole lot of quality land available for that price.The reason they aquired ,most of the SGL's,especially in the northern tier at that price is because it really is cultivatable.They also have to realize that they';re also mandated by the state to only have X number of employees.They can't just hire foresters and food and cover crews whenever they want.Right here in this district,we're maxed out with three food and cover workers who have to manage tens of thousands of acres over 400 sq miles.Still,they get a lot of help from a few excellent sportsman's organizations and do an unbelievable job with what limited resources they have to work with.The hunting on our SGL's has never been better.Obviously that may not be the case when you talk about smaller parcels near huge population centers but there isn't much the PGC can do about that.


Sort of my point...they do a good job with what they have...amazed they don’t have more resources to work with....considering other states do...other states with MUCH less revenue.....

I’m not bashing...in my humble opinion, it’s the socio-political climate of PA that’s the larger problem...which you pointed out with “mandates”. I think you used a great term when you said, “unbelievable”...it’s true whatever a 3-man crew can manage of 400 square miles is unbelievable...what’s more unbelievable though is the fact that mandates are in place that limit the Commission in that way...same with the $400 per...lid rather not get into what I believe to be blatant corruption in that regard...last I looked I think we rank in the top 3 with regard to hunters per acre...no reason we shouldn’t have resources


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer said:


> Sort of my point...they do a good job with what they have...amazed they don’t have more resources to work with....considering other states do...other states with MUCH less revenue.....
> 
> I’m not bashing...in my humble opinion, it’s the socio-political climate of PA that’s the larger problem...which you pointed out with “mandates”. I think you used a great term when you said, “unbelievable”...it’s true whatever a 3-man crew can manage of 400 square miles is unbelievable...what’s more unbelievable though is the fact that mandates are in place that limit the Commission in that way...same with the $400 per...lid rather not get into what I believe to be blatant corruption in that regard...last I looked I think we rank in the top 3 with regard to hunters per acre...no reason we shouldn’t have resources


We do have resources. Last year's audit of the PGC showed they have $70,000,000 in the bank. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Agreed.The difference between Pa and every other state is that the PGC receives no general fund money from the state.That's a good thing because the legislature cannot control seasons and bag limits.Keep the legicritters out of game management.That's why it drives me crazy when people run to their reps every time they don't see enough deer.They'll try to handcuff the PGC ebvery chance they get.I've been at this for 38 years now and the hunting and opportunities we have today are light years ahead of when I started to hunt in 1980.I didn't even get get a doe tag issued to me in 1980 but I was lucky enough to kill a 4" spike that year lol.I saw a lot of deer that year but no more than I saw this year.I killed a spring gobbler and a fall gobbler this year.Back then they were just in the process of relocating and farm raising turkeys.I hunted pheasants every saturday this year on 4k acres of pristine pheasant habitat and averaged 12-15 birds in the air every time out.Between my son and I,we have 18 tags between the two of us.I won't even come close to filling mine out of choice but my son will fill all of his like he has every single year.Heck,he only has one more to fill and he's waiting until after Christmas.I never would have believed any of that could have been possible in 1980.We're flat out spoiled in this state and we owe most of it to the PGC and the effort they've put in.A lot of you guys in the SE part of the state may not have the same opportunities but that's what happens when you have huge population centers.It's just an unfortunate impact of demographics.We may never be an illinois or Iowa as far as big bucks go but just look at the bucks guys are posting on here.I will bet that if you compare public land bucks,Pa is right up there with any other state.


----------



## dougell

Gene94 said:


> We do have resources. Last year's audit of the PGC showed they have $70,000,000 in the bank.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Not really,they have to have a surplus and that surplus was about half of their annual budget.That money game from gas royalties that fluctuate from year to year.You can't budget on something that may not be there the next year.You also have to understand,there's strict regulations on how or what they can spend that money on.If the money came from gas,it will fall under federal statutes because the land it came from was purchased in part with Pittman Robertson funds.Again,they're bound by the legislature on state wage,benefit and retirement packages and how many people they can hire.


----------



## fap1800

Anyone out taking advantage of the little break in the rain this morning? I figured what the heck. I have a couple doe tags and it’s been a while since I’ve bowhunted during gun season. Maybe I’ll get lucky with the Traverse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

fap1800 said:


> Anyone out taking advantage of the little break in the rain this morning? I figured what the heck. I have a couple doe tags and it’s been a while since I’ve bowhunted during gun season. Maybe I’ll get lucky with the Traverse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No break in the rain here. But I’m out in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

13third said:


> No break in the rain here. But I’m out in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully it’s not too miserable for you. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Thanks Fap. Good luck to you as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Misting out and fog rolling in, so sitting on the couch drinking coffee. Good luck to those out. I did hear a few shots while I was out shooting my bow.


----------



## nicko

Good luck to all still getting at it. 

Feeling pretty content now with two deer in the freezer. I had a great season and some memorable hunts. But I’m sure the late season itch will kick in to get back out there.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Hey all,

I was curious if any of you hunt the late bow season? I am up here in 1A and it runs after Christmas through January. I had a very exciting regular bow season but chose to let a lot walk on by and never released an arrow. I know antlers start to drop so I was not sure. I have never hunted it and I haven't rifle hunted in years so I still have tags to fill. Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## nicko

tjswitchbackxt said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was curious if any of you hunt the late bow season? I am up here in 1A and it runs after Christmas through January. I had a very exciting regular bow season but chose to let a lot walk on by and never released an arrow. I know antlers start to drop so I was not sure. I have never hunted it and I haven't rifle hunted in years so I still have tags to fill. Thanks and Merry Christmas!


Absolutely....one of the best times to get out and hunt. You largely have the woods to yourself. 

I have seen bucks holding onto antlers into March.


----------



## Mathias

I’ll sit this afternoon for a couple hours, rain or not. Afternoons are great at my primary location, mornings this time of year slow.


----------



## fap1800

Didn’t see a deer. Had a good sized yote run right under my stand but couldn’t get him to stop. On the way out I spotted this just off the trail. I swear the guy that hunts the neighboring property is the epitome of a slob hunter. This buck was maybe 150 yards from his stand. Dude just wounds deer. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Didn’t see a deer. Had a good sized yote run right under my stand but couldn’t get him to stop. On the way out I spotted this just off the trail. I swear the guy that hunts the neighboring property is the epitome of a slob hunter. This buck was maybe 150 yards from his stand. Dude just wounds deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Colin, any sign of a bullet or arrow hole on that deer?

I have come to realize that the slob factor on our lease in Potter is a problem. Saw one clown take a shot from his truck with a gun back during the October senior hunt. Some other clowns shot from their car earlier this week when we were up there for gun season. And there is one Jeep Cherokee there where the guys simply drive around with the windows down and the passenger holding a gun upright between his legs.

The only people we ever see hunting on foot up there is our small group of three… And my buddies dad is 72 and walks it. Everybody else simply drives around, looks into a field or open area, and either keeps driving if they don’t see deer or they sit in their truck or on their quad and watch.


----------



## Mathias

Road hunting is horrible in my area upstate. Even in archery, now they drive around with crossbows.


----------



## nicko

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


That doe was from the WMU I hunt. I've only ever seen one collared deer. It was a forkhorn with a radio collar. At first, I thought it had an arrow sticking out. Never could find any info on whst happened to him, but was probably tagged in the Pfoutz Valley area according to the local WCO.


----------



## nicko

My buddy shot this doe in Potter on the second Saturday we were up there. Probably the biggest doe I have ever seen. He shot her at 9:45 AM and by 5 PM, the temperature had plummeted and she was frozen stiff.... Hence the picture of it looking like it is standing on its hind legs. Would be interested in knowing out of curiosity how old this one was.


----------



## PAKraig

Great day in the woods :toothy2:


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Colin, any sign of a bullet or arrow hole on that deer?
> 
> I have come to realize that the slob factor on our lease in Potter is a problem. Saw one clown take a shot from his truck with a gun back during the October senior hunt. Some other clowns shot from their car earlier this week when we were up there for gun season. And there is one Jeep Cherokee there where the guys simply drive around with the windows down and the passenger holding a gun upright between his legs.
> 
> The only people we ever see hunting on foot up there is our small group of three… And my buddies dad is 72 and walks it. Everybody else simply drives around, looks into a field or open area, and either keeps driving if they don’t see deer or they sit in their truck or on their quad and watch.


I looked and couldn’t find anything. I’m probably jumping the gun blaming the neighbor but after you see him do it over and over again it’s hard not to think he’s the culprit. He never shoots just once with the shotgun and this isn’t the first, second or even third carcass we’ve found across the line. 

My dad said he heard three shots the week before the opener from over there, but his hearing isn’t very good. That being said it wouldn’t surprise me if that twit was in his stand. 

Gives us all a bad rap and there are quite a few out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Yes there are too many of “those kind of hunters” in our ranks. 

Neighbors have been shooting this morning, 2 buck and a doe that I know of so far. Hopefully we can see some does tonight, a friend who hasn’t got out much this year will be coming over.


----------



## full moon64

Glad it poured all day,,gun slaughter will soon be over,thank god:thumbs_up


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> That doe was from the WMU I hunt. I've only ever seen one collared deer. It was a forkhorn with a radio collar. At first, I thought it had an arrow sticking out. Never could find any info on whst happened to him, but was probably tagged in the Pfoutz Valley area according to the local WCO.


I shot gunned a doe with a collar around 12 years ago probably more, was the last deer I ever shot with a gun. I thought the exact same thing as you Perry that it was an arrow. It had a black antenna about 8 inches long that stuck straight up above her neck. ,looked exactly like a broke off arrow. I dropped her at 50 yards. Couldn't believe it when walked up and saw it was a radio collar. I called the number and got connected to a student at PSU. She told me when the doe was tagged and where, turned out I know the property owner where the tagging took place. Not far from where I shot her. I had no idea they did studies down here. She said it was a study to monitor movement. Said they did fly overs to monitor. Was dissapointed I wasn't home the day she came to pick up the collar. I have some pictures if I can find them. probably on one of my old phones, had I known what it was I wouldn't have shot her.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> I shot gunned a doe with a collar around 12 years ago probably more, was the last deer I ever shot with a gun. I thought the exact same thing as you Perry that it was an arrow. It had a black antenna about 8 inches long that stuck straight up above her neck. ,looked exactly like a broke off arrow. I dropped her at 50 yards. Couldn't believe it when walked up and saw it was a radio collar. I called the number and got connected to a student at PSU. She told me when the doe was tagged and where, turned out I know the property owner where the tagging took place. Not far from where I shot her. I had no idea they did studies down here. She said it was a study to monitor movement. Said they did fly overs to monitor. Was dissapointed I wasn't home the day she came to pick up the collar. I have some pictures if I can find them. probably on one of my old phones, had I known what it was I wouldn't have shot her.


That's so cool!

The rain stopped, so threw my jacket on over what I was wearing and grabbed my inline. This stump will make a good perch for the last hour or so of light....lol!


----------



## 138104

Couple of pictures of my spot.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Perry.
Rain stopped here in 5D. Nothing moving thus far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Colin, any sign of a bullet or arrow hole on that deer?
> 
> I have come to realize that the slob factor on our lease in Potter is a problem. Saw one clown take a shot from his truck with a gun back during the October senior hunt. Some other clowns shot from their car earlier this week when we were up there for gun season. And there is one Jeep Cherokee there where the guys simply drive around with the windows down and the passenger holding a gun upright between his legs.
> 
> The only people we ever see hunting on foot up there is our small group of three… And my buddies dad is 72 and walks it. Everybody else simply drives around, looks into a field or open area, and either keeps driving if they don’t see deer or they sit in their truck or on their quad and watch.


Welcome to Potter County! Now that the State Forest has so many gated roads open its only compounded the problem. Just last week I found where someone shot one in an unoccupied camps yard from a truck. They were even nice enough to gut it in their backyard.


----------



## PAbigbear

Mathias said:


> Road hunting is horrible in my area upstate. Even in archery, now they drive around with crossbows.


 A few years ago I'd see the same scumbag roadhunting nearly every day with a crossbow. Apparently he didn't have a job. Finally, on the last day of archery season my brother caught him and his three scumbag buddies red-handed. Instead of getting out of the area, they decided to just go park along the road with the 10 point and doe they just killed long enough for the warden to meet up with them. Haven't seen them since.


----------



## redlab

Pabigbear same thing goes on in my neck of the woods in clinton county ! They open all the gates and the only person it helps is the road hunters and poachers ! This past year I was headed out for an evening hunt and passed a truck on the road as he pulled over and there was 3 older guys in it with the one guy up front holding a loaded crossbow and all 3 were drinking beer ! Most of today's hunters are to lazy to walk into there area to hunt ! I wish they never opened any of the gates ! there are enough areas that the lazy hunters can get to without opening any gates !


----------



## LetThemGrow

My buddy saw squirrels but that’s it once the rain quit before dark. Of course the side of the woods I was watching...4 came out. 



full moon64 said:


> Glad it poured all day,,gun slaughter will soon be over,thank god:thumbs_up


Rifle season is a management tool, but beyond that a PA hunting tradition. To hate all rifle hunters because of how some behave is crazy. To be happy your fellow hunters weren’t successful due to weather??? I don’t know...


----------



## PAbigbear

redlab said:


> Pabigbear same thing goes on in my neck of the woods in clinton county ! They open all the gates and the only person it helps is the road hunters and poachers ! This past year I was headed out for an evening hunt and passed a truck on the road as he pulled over and there was 3 older guys in it with the one guy up front holding a loaded crossbow and all 3 were drinking beer ! Most of today's hunters are to lazy to walk into there area to hunt ! I wish they never opened any of the gates ! there are enough areas that the lazy hunters can get to without opening any gates !


At least they don't get opened here for archery. Just early muzzleloader and rifle.


----------



## ezshot81

Connected on a doe this morning before the rain up here in 3d. You see alot of stories about warm weather meat care. What's everyone do when the temps are not warm?Shot the doe about 8:30 at 43 degrees. Gutted, skinned and hanging in garage by 11. Went up to 45 and going down to 32 tonight. Do you guys still get that on ice in those temps? Think I'll let it hang a few days since the weather will allow it. Just curious.


----------



## 13third

Let it hang. It’ll be fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

13third said:


> Let it hang. It’ll be fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

At worst , shove bags of ice into the body cavity. I’ve done this and laid bags off ice on top of the deer in 70 degree temps and been fine.


----------



## full moon64

LetThemGrow said:


> My buddy saw squirrels but that’s it once the rain quit before dark. Of course the side of the woods I was watching...4 came out.
> 
> Rifle season is a management tool, but beyond that a PA hunting tradition. To hate all rifle hunters because of how some behave is crazy. To be happy your fellow hunters weren’t successful due to weather??? I don’t know...


My way,there driving deer,no one stand hunts.....Its not hunting too me..


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> Glad it poured all day,,gun slaughter will soon be over,thank god:thumbs_up





LetThemGrow said:


> My buddy saw squirrels but that’s it once the rain quit before dark. Of course the side of the woods I was watching...4 came out.
> 
> Rifle season is a management tool, but beyond that a PA hunting tradition. To hate all rifle hunters because of how some behave is crazy. To be happy your fellow hunters weren’t successful due to weather??? I don’t know...


 Not seeing any "Hate" in full moons post nor any mention of the behavior of fellow hunters. In my world Hate is a very powerful word that gets thrown around much too loosely these days. Maybe I missed something posted earlier in the thread? Just not sure where that is coming from.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks goodness for the blind refs or the eagles would have no offensive yardage!
C’mon late season.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Thanks goodness for the blind refs or the eagles would have no offensive yardage!
> C’mon late season.


Well I just put my glasses on Matt..TD EAGLES:cheers:


----------



## nicko

The way this game is going, it’s going to come down to the last possession.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Thanks goodness for the blind refs or the eagles would have no offensive yardage!
> C’mon late season.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7014943


:mg: Bill you made my day:wink:


----------



## nicko

Yes!!! Mediocrity achieved .. back to .500.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Yes!!! Mediocrity achieved .. back to .500.


:thumb:


----------



## nick060200

The way the cowboys played yesterday I'm not too optimistic about next Sunday.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> The way the cowboys played yesterday I'm not too optimistic about next Sunday.


You just don’t know which Cowboys team is going to show up. Is it going to be the team that played the Rams yesterday or the team that lost three straight going into this game?


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> You just don’t know which Cowboys team is going to show up. Is it going to be the team that played the Rams yesterday or the team that lost three straight going into this game?


The ‘boys at least have the ability to put on that type of performance. The eagles simply don’t, not with current staffing. They can however eek out a slim victory....


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> The ‘boys at least have the ability to put on that type of performance. The eagles simply don’t, not with current staffing. They can however eek out a slim victory....


One of the many problems the Eagles have had this season is that they don’t get a complete game… Some weeks their offense sucks and some weeks their defense sucks… They never show up and play a good game at the same time… Atlanta just beat San Francisco yesterday. Anything can happen.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> One of the many problems the Eagles have had this season is that they don’t get a complete game… Some weeks their offense sucks and some weeks their defense sucks… They never show up and play a good game at the same time… Atlanta just beat San Francisco yesterday. Anything can happen.


Go Cowboys!


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> One of the many problems the Eagles have had this season is that they don’t get a complete game… Some weeks their offense sucks and some weeks their defense sucks… They never show up and play a good game at the same time… Atlanta just beat San Francisco yesterday. Anything can happen.


I think the last game they put together a good solid performance in all three facets of the game was up in GB. That was an impressive win against one of the best in the league. The throttling the Cockroaches put on the Rams was indeed impressive and doesn't have me too optimistic for Sunday's game, but like you said, you don't know which Cowgirls team is gonna show. 

I will say that I've been up and down on Wetz all year, but he's made some special plays the last two games. Not many QBs in the league are gonna make that throw to Sanders in the end zone. That ball was a rope and went by three defenders, two of which were in the end zone. Maybe his best throw of his career.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I think the last game they put together a good solid performance in all three facets of the game was up in GB. That was an impressive win against one of the best in the league. The throttling the Cockroaches put on the Rams was indeed impressive and doesn't have me too optimistic for Sunday's game, but like you said, you don't know which Cowgirls team is gonna show.
> 
> I will say that I've been up and down on Wetz all year, but he's made some special plays the last two games. Not many QBs in the league are gonna make that throw to Sanders in the end zone. That ball was a rope and went by three defenders, two of which were in the end zone. Maybe his best throw of his career.


Wentz has had an up-and-down year but he also put the ball where it is needed to be with the game on the line in two separate games (Atlanta and the game where Whiteside dropped a TD). If receivers come through and do their job in those two games, there is a different narrative when it comes to Wentz this season.


----------



## Billy H

Ah but Wentz put the ball on the ground how many times? in the last few games. Eagles lead the league in fumbles lost. . Wentz is responsible for over half of them. I think Wentz is gonna think those cowboy defenders are tattooed on his back. The ball is going to come out and at the end of the day itll cost them the game.


----------



## nicko

No doubt about it that Wentz’s fumbling problem is a huge issue… Could very well have cost them the game yesterday


----------



## muzzydeath

I have been fortunate to own my own land which has been very good at producing some great deer over the past decade. This one was chasing a doe November 13th and ran into an arrow.


----------



## muzzydeath

not sure why they rotated...sorry everyone


----------



## nicko

Great buck muzzy. Congrats!!!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Muzzy!


----------



## nicko

FYI for anybody in the SE part of PA.....French Creek Outfitters in Phoenixville is going out if business. I received a mailer on Saturday saying they are having a presale this Wednesday 12/18 before opening the store to the public on Thursday. Appears all of their stock will be marked down to liquidate. Guns, archery, everything in the store. Mailer said up to 50% off. Since my rifle scope chit the bed last week in Potter, I’ll be looking at what they have.


----------



## Mathias

While not necessarily a big fan of the store, I hate to see it


----------



## muzzydeath

ty nicko


----------



## muzzydeath

thanks Mathias


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck muzzy. 

Might have to see if that sale includes the selection of nice used handguns they normally have.


----------



## full moon64

Muzzy great buck..


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> No doubt about it that Wentz’s fumbling problem is a huge issue… Could very well have cost them the game yesterday


He is a turn over machine..


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> FYI for anybody in the SE part of PA.....French Creek Outfitters in Phoenixville is going out if business. I received a mailer on Saturday saying they are having a presale this Wednesday 12/18 before opening the store to the public on Thursday. Appears all of their stock will be marked down to liquidate. Guns, archery, everything in the store. Mailer said up to 50% off. Since my rifle scope chit the bed last week in Potter, I’ll be looking at what they have.


sad was there once...


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Nice buck muzzy.
> 
> Might have to see if that sale includes the selection of nice used handguns they normally have.


Mailer said everything is on sale....firearms included.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> While not necessarily a big fan of the store, I hate to see it


Wonder where all the guys who take their bows there will be going now. Their indoor gun range got regular traffic and they have/had a great fishing section.

I can only imagine internet sales undercut their business. They made an announcement in October they were downsizing but said nothing about closing up entirely.


----------



## Mathias

For new gun buyers, Tanners in Jamison is hard to beat.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> For new gun buyers, Tanners in Jamison is hard to beat.


Absolutely, My go to place for new firearms. I dont know how they do it. Knowledgeable staff to boot.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck muzzy!!


----------



## andymick32

nicko said:


> FYI for anybody in the SE part of PA.....French Creek Outfitters in Phoenixville is going out if business. I received a mailer on Saturday saying they are having a presale this Wednesday 12/18 before opening the store to the public on Thursday. Appears all of their stock will be marked down to liquidate. Guns, archery, everything in the store. Mailer said up to 50% off. Since my rifle scope chit the bed last week in Potter, I’ll be looking at what they have.


Sad. This is happening across the state. People need to support their local shops as much as they can. I'm guilty for shopping around for the best price on some things, but I don't have a bow press or do any work on my own because I have a good archery shop about a minute from my work who is very reasonably priced. I try to support him as much as I can. If he closes down, its a 30 minute drive to the next closest one. His business has been dying for the past few years too. I get it though, not everyone is upgrading to a new $1000 bow every year. Heck I'm only on my second in 12 years.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> For new gun buyers, Tanners in Jamison is hard to beat.


I live 2 miles from Tanners and they are the best around for guns. Their archery section was terrible and the staffer who worked on bows and cut arrows was bad. No more archery but they have gun brokering locked down.


----------



## Bucket

andymick32 said:


> Sad. This is happening across the state. People need to support their local shops as much as they can. I'm guilty for shopping around for the best price on some things, but I don't have a bow press or do any work on my own because I have a good archery shop about a minute from my work who is very reasonably priced. I try to support him as much as I can. If he closes down, its a 30 minute drive to the next closest one. His business has been dying for the past few years too. I get it though, not everyone is upgrading to a new $1000 bow every year. Heck I'm only on my second in 12 years.


No doubt the internet sales have hurt the brick and mortar stores. But, it is what it is, and the stubborn ones that haven't done anything to adjust to the times are the ones that are closing. I try to support the local shops as much as I can, but the problems are two fold...first, most around me don't carry much of a selection. "we don't have it on stock, but we can order it" is way too common of a response. Second, items that are half again over the price found online is unreasonable. Last fall I was in a local shop and they had CBE sights for $180, same sight that can be had any day of the week for $125 or so online. Same with arrows...they are way over priced. I do all my own work on my bow's so I don't use there shop services, and I hope that they can continue to make money. It's a nice place to frequent, and I very rarely walk out empty handed, but they won't survive on what I spend there.


----------



## TauntoHawk

andymick32 said:


> Sad. This is happening across the state. People need to support their local shops as much as they can. I'm guilty for shopping around for the best price on some things, but I don't have a bow press or do any work on my own because I have a good archery shop about a minute from my work who is very reasonably priced. I try to support him as much as I can. If he closes down, its a 30 minute drive to the next closest one. His business has been dying for the past few years too. I get it though, not everyone is upgrading to a new $1000 bow every year. Heck I'm only on my second in 12 years.


It's not their fault but the msrp on new bows are insane and don't hold their value like a firearm. I'm sorry but when a bow shop sticker says $1099 and I can get that bow off the classifieds here year or less for 500 or 600 I simply can't walk into a shop and drop that kind of $$ when I know the item won't retain any of that value.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Matt Musto said:


> I live 2 miles from Tanners and they are the best around for guns. Their archery section was terrible and the staffer who worked on bows and cut arrows was bad. No more archery but they have gun brokering locked down.


My uncle has spent about 40k there the last 1.5 years. He has an expensive habit to say the least. He has VIP status there. Lol. It's kind of funny how they treat him.


----------



## nicko

Just saw an article about French Creek outfitters and it says they are not closing entirely which is what I heard back in October… Article says they are clearing out inventory from departments that they are getting rid of and they are going to focus on shooting sports only… The mailer I got is a little confusing to say the least because it makes it sound like everything is going.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats on those that punched some tags the last few days.

Not a deer seen friday hunting most of the day. Saturday was looking like more of the same...by 3:18 pm, i had been out all day, was half soaked (questioning my sanity of even being out by then) and still hadn't seen a deer for the day, when i looked over my right shoulder and saw a buck sneaking through pines about 60yds out. Had i not turned to look that way when i did i probably wouldn't have seen him at all. For the first time this gun season a buck with points i could see easily before i even put the scope on him. He didn't go far after the shot and after i walked up to him i believe he's the same 8 i saw dogging a doe that wouldn't stop for me in late October.

Some bad news:
That night one of the farmers showed me a rack of a buck he found the first day of the gun season. I recognized it right away as a buck i saw only once in archery season. He said it was a big deer and had been hit with an arrow through the hind quarter and into the guts. Had a darn nice rack with about an 18" inside spread and some impressive mass...was even nicer then i thought he was.

It gets worse:
I mentioned before that one of my dads brothers died on the spot of a heart attack years back...and just recently the youngest brother had a heart attack. This past weekend his only sister had a heart attack and ended up at Geisinger where she had 2 stints put in.
I really don't know what is going on with the family right now and right before the holiday to boot.


----------



## noclueo2

Actually learned to shoot a bow at Tanner's, Dave kunckle helped me out and always said "your shaking like a dog ****ting razor blades" when I was getting tired. Parents would drop me off and come back an hour or two later. The video shooting was always fun, don't really go much since I learned to do alot myself, but when in need of a gun that's the spot.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was only the 2nd time i had set eyes on this buck, will make a nice euro. Still a buck in that area that dwarfs him...a few people even saw it in rifle season but no one got him that i know of.


----------



## dougell

That's a good solid buck AJ and killing him with minutes to spare makes it even more sweet.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats AJ. You earned that one


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thanks Doug and Billy. 

I was lucky to see him but i still can't help but wonder what became of the 8pt i lost in archery...too say it's not nagging at me would be an understatement!
First buck i didn't recover with any weapon in 26 years of hunting and not something i want to repeat anytime soon. A buddy of mine usually knows what the nearest neighbors got in that area so maybe he heard something. Barring that...only rained here so i may take another hike, even if it results in only some more exercise in the woods.


----------



## nicko

Congrats AJ. 11th hour success....awesome!!!

Looking at the skinned out skull reminds me of a recent episode I saw of "Meateater". He was cooking up a deer head....looked just like yours.

No
thank
you


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thanks Nick. 

Cooked up deer head, i agree, thanks for offering but no thanks :wink:. Some of the guys up there really like the liver, maybe i'm missing something as i've never tried it but i think i'll stick with what i know i like...


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Absolutely, My go to place for new firearms. I dont know how they do it. Knowledgeable staff to boot.


Quantity, quantity and quantity. Ray is a smart dude. Buy at bulk and pass the savings on to the customer. They're a top 25 seller on GB too. 

Speaking of Tanner's, I need myself a 300 Win Mag. There's a good chance my buddy an I draw late rifle in AZ for elk next year and we just booked a west Texas aoudad hunt for early 2022. I'll be a geriatric before I ever draw a CO bighorn tag even being at 11 weighted preference points. Been reading quite a bit on aoudad and the consensus is those critters are tough and can eat some lead.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck Aj!

When those kind of “out of the blue” sightings happen to me, it makes me wonder how many I miss!


----------



## fap1800

AjPUNISHER said:


> Thanks Nick.
> 
> Cooked up deer head, i agree, thanks for offering but no thanks :wink:. Some of the guys up there really like the liver, maybe i'm missing something as i've never tried it but i think i'll stick with what i know i like...


Nice buck, AJ. Congrats on getting it done in the nick of time. And I'm with you on the liver. My wife and I tried it a few years ago. Killed a young doe and thought, lets giver her a go. Cut the liver up in nice thin strips and sauteed in onion and butter. Smelled good. We were excited. One bite and out it came on the plate. I don't get it. It tastes exactly like blood. 

When my son and I were cleaning his buck a few weeks ago he asked about the heart. He wanted to see it so I pulled it out. He asked, can you eat it? I reluctantly said, yes. We ended up eating heart that night. I used Rinella's recipe from his MeatEater book. Breaded, dipped in egg and fried a dipped in ketchup. It wasn't too bad. Chewy for sure, but the taste was decent. I certainly don't have to eat it again. Just the fact that you're eating an organ kinda messes with you. The boy liked it though.


----------



## noclueo2

Matt Musto where you from I grew up in richboro?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Finally got a tree up tonight for the kiddos. Litterly everyone in my house has been sick since Thanksgiving. I'm The only one who didn't get it. By the grace of God. Monday was the first day every one started feeling better.


----------



## nick060200

Damn Tapatalk is starting to suck. These pics.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Damn Tapatalk is starting to suck. These pics.


Here you. Good to hear the family is feeling better. go


----------



## nicko

I can't bring myself to try any organ meat.....heart or liver. My buddy and his son and daughter love deer heart. Every deer i get where the heart is intact, he gets.


----------



## Spency

Congrats AJ, awesome buck and last minute to boot!

Beautiful tree Nick. My wife finally got her way and we have a fake one. Its depressing to me. Love the smell of a real tree and they always brought back memories of going to cut one down when I was young. Next year we will be back to a real one or we'll have 2.


----------



## 13third

I know most of you fellas don’t like the bang sticks but to those who do I thought I’d pass this along. My son works in a big gun retail store and he was telling me that Nikon is done making rifle scopes. Apparently they no longer want to be associated with firearms because they are deadly weapons of destruction. They will continue with binoculars and spotting scopes however. I sure hope that the hunting public remembers that Nikon doesn’t support their sport when seeking a new binocular or spotting scope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

13third said:


> I know most of you fellas don’t like the bang sticks but to those who do I thought I’d pass this along. My son works in a big gun retail store and he was telling me that Nikon is done making rifle scopes. Apparently they no longer want to be associated with firearms because they are deadly weapons of destruction. They will continue with binoculars and spotting scopes however. I sure hope that the hunting public remembers that Nikon doesn’t support their sport when seeking a new binocular or spotting scope.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they selling off their scopes at a discount?


----------



## 13third

Perry24 said:


> Are they selling off their scopes at a discount?


The place my son works sent everything with the sales rep the day he informed them of their new stance on the situation. I’m real happy that they did so!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

-A lady friend of mine likes to eat deer heart...purely a coincidence i'm sure. :wink:
I don't keep any muscle meat from deer...the heart is muscle and i don't save it unless somebody else wants it.

-Getting to be like a habit with me, taking game on the last day of the season, not necessarily a bad one though. Taken quite a few turkey on the last day, spring and fall. A few rifle buck in the last hour or 2 of the last day...a late season flintlock buck last year in the pm of the last day.
Have had a close call with a last day archery buck or 2...but that 'feat' thus far has eluded me...like a mythical halloween buck i guess.

-Never owned a Nikon anything...not that i have anything against them per say. The scope on my 30-30 is an old 3x9 redfield wideview or teleview....likely a few years older then me, so my dads says. He got me a new scope for x-mas a few years ago but it somehow ended up going on HIS 270! Been thinking of getting a new scope for several years but never do it...think most if not all the nitrogen in it leaked out some time ago and is a pain in the ass to keep clear in wet weather. Some scope caps or no fog would likely help considerably with that. A new scope would likely be better yet but i've grown quite fond of the wide view and don't think anyone makes them anymore...


----------



## 17ghk

I like to archery hunt as much as anyone but there is nothing like deer camp in pa during rifle season. I absolutely love rifle hunting on opening day. Being from Ohio I cut my teeth deer hunting on game lands in venango and forest counties. You guys are truly fortunate to have excess to some great public land. Pa is nothing like it was in the 90's. Shame.


----------



## davydtune

Nice AJ! Congrats!


----------



## Bucket

AjPUNISHER said:


> -A lady friend of mine likes to eat deer heart...purely a coincidence i'm sure. :wink:
> I don't keep any muscle meat from deer...the heart is muscle and i don't save it unless somebody else wants it..


Okay AJ, you have me stumped...what meat is NOT muscle?

BTW...I love deer heart. Whether it's boiled and sliced to snack on or breaded and fried. I find that the people who don't like it have a problem with eating a heart and/or don't like like rare meat. Heart is one cut that has to be at least a little on the rare side IMO.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats AjP


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Sorry Bucket, i concede that all meat is muscle, i just didn't think of it in that way...i should have said i don't bother with whats called shanks or what i would basically call calf muscle.

I have never tried the heart and it would honestly be kinda creepy to me eating organ meat...i also don't like eating rare meat much either. If i had to, to survive, then that would different...


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> It's not their fault but the msrp on new bows are insane and don't hold their value like a firearm. I'm sorry but when a bow shop sticker says $1099 and I can get that bow off the classifieds here year or less for 500 or 600 I simply can't walk into a shop and drop that kind of $$ when I know the item won't retain any of that value.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


*Some* of it is absolutely their fault...they employ (or have employed) some of the most rude, ignorant, mis-informed folks I've ever come across in the industry. They lost my business many years ago!

Joe


----------



## Bucket

AjPUNISHER said:


> Sorry Bucket, i concede that all meat is muscle, i just didn't think of it in that way...i should have said i don't bother with whats called shanks or what i would basically call calf muscle.
> 
> I have never tried the heart and it would honestly be kinda creepy to me eating organ meat...i also don't like eating rare meat much either. If i had to, to survive, then that would different...


I kinda thought that was what you meant, but thought I was missing something.

I do my own butchering and by the time I'm done cleaning the calf muscle, there isn't much left. In the past I've canned those cuts and that seems to be about the best way to break down all the connective tissue.

Not sure if it's good or bad (bad for my waistline), but I've never had issue with eating odd things. Heart, liver, tongue, raw oysters...I can't say that I've liked the taste of everything I've tried, but it didn't creep me out.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> *Some* of it is absolutely their fault...they employ (or have employed) some of the most rude, ignorant, mis-informed folks I've ever come across in the industry. They lost my business many years ago!
> 
> Joe


I was referring more to the small shop business model in general having never been to this particular shop. I know that even shops I like to support I can't buy a bow for retail when I know I can get it probably fired less then the shop demo for hundreds less on the forum here with some patience. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

AjPUNISHER said:


> Sorry Bucket, i concede that all meat is muscle, i just didn't think of it in that way...i should have said i don't bother with whats called shanks or what i would basically call calf muscle.
> 
> I have never tried the heart and it would honestly be kinda creepy to me eating organ meat...i also don't like eating rare meat much either. If i had to, to survive, then that would different...


You don't know what your missing. 
Ossobucco


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> I kinda thought that was what you meant, but thought I was missing something.
> 
> I do my own butchering and by the time I'm done cleaning the calf muscle, there isn't much left. In the past I've canned those cuts and that seems to be about the best way to break down all the connective tissue.
> 
> Not sure if it's good or bad (bad for my waistline), but I've never had issue with eating odd things. Heart, liver, tongue, raw oysters...I can't say that I've liked the taste of everything I've tried, but it didn't creep me out.


Liver from any animal is just flat out disgusting.I'd sit down and gnaw on a week old roadkill before I'd eat liver.I've never eaten heart although every year I say I'm gonna try it.Just not man enough I guess.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> *Some* of it is absolutely their fault...they employ (or have employed) some of the most rude, ignorant, mis-informed folks I've ever come across in the industry. They lost my business many years ago!
> 
> Joe


Assuming you are talking about FCO Joe, I am in total agreement. Some of the people that worked in their archery dept. (as well as another shop I used) are the reason I got away from relying on a shop and started doing all of my own archery work. I bought two brand new bows from them and every accessory I needed for bows. Got all my arrows there, targets, etc. But it got to the point where I'd had enough of the attitudes. 

I never had a problem with any other section of the store and the majority of employees I have interacted with over the years have been pleasant and helpful. For whatever reason, their archery department was not the same. I still shop there for fishing, some hunting related items like scent killer, body wash, game cleaning bags, tree hooks etc. Little stuff. But their attitudes drove me to become self reliant for 99% of my archery needs.

In the current world where everything can be found less expensive on the internet, the one thing a shop location has that can separate themselves from their on-line competitors is service and they way they treat their customers.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes...my comments are specific to FCO...even more specifically those employed in their fly fishing and archery departments...what a disgrace!


----------



## nicko

Turns out the card I got in the mail from FCO "alerting" me to this early sale today was also advertised to the general public (so much for first dibs). I was too busy this morning to head there and figured I'd swing in later. A friend texted me and said there was a huge line of people outside the store this morning and by 11:00am he'd heard the fishing rods were pretty much gone already. 

Not expecting much by the time I get there later on. Oh well. I'm in no rush to buy a new scope. I'd rather take my time and research what I want vs. buying something just because it is on sale.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Yes...my comments are specific to FCO...even more specifically those employed in their fly fishing and archery departments...what a disgrace!


Too bad to hear that attitude permeated their fishing section as well. That department was always well stocked all around but I never had to deal with anybody on the fly fishing end of things.

Archery.....yes. Total agreement there.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Liver from any animal is just flat out disgusting.I'd sit down and gnaw on a week old roadkill before I'd eat liver.I've never eaten heart although every year I say I'm gonna try it.Just not man enough I guess.


The fact that the liver is a filter for blood and digestive systems turns me off entirely.


----------



## Gene94

I like the heart as well, if you really want to enjoy eating the heart, cook it, slice it down, and pickle it. Eat it cold. Delicious  

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Liver from any animal is just flat out disgusting.I'd sit down and gnaw on a week old roadkill before I'd eat liver.I've never eaten heart although every year I say I'm gonna try it.Just not man enough I guess.


I've never had deer liver, and probably will never take the time to make it. Calf liver on the other hand, I've had that I had it in my ears from licking the plate, and I've also had it that it just kept getting bigger with every chew of it. If done right, I love it. 

I think heart has a bit of an iron taste if not seasoned a little, but still one of my favorite parts of the deer.


----------



## KylePA

Bucket said:


> I've never had deer liver, and probably will never take the time to make it. Calf liver on the other hand, I've had that I had it in my ears from licking the plate, and I've also had it that it just kept getting bigger with every chew of it. If done right, I love it.
> 
> I think heart has a bit of an iron taste if not seasoned a little, but still one of my favorite parts of the deer.


To all of you that don't like heart, I should send you my address and you can send me them. I absolutely can't get enough of them, my favorite part to eat in the entire animal. I usually soak overnight in some water with heavy cream, clean out, slice thin, cook medium rare on a cast iron pan with a heavy amount of real butter and serve for breakfast with eggs. Now my 5 year old son is staking claim to all the hearts. I ended up purchasing a bison heart from a local famers market and served the same way was fantastic as well. The liver gets left in the gut pile for me. Any liver except calf liver is a little too much for me. What I really want to know is if anyone has cooked up tongues.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Turns out the card I got in the mail from FCO "alerting" me to this early sale today was also advertised to the general public (so much for first dibs). I was too busy this morning to head there and figured I'd swing in later. A friend texted me and said there was a huge line of people outside the store this morning and by 11:00am he'd heard the fishing rods were pretty much gone already.
> 
> Not expecting much by the time I get there later on. Oh well. I'm in no rush to buy a new scope. I'd rather take my time and research what I want vs. buying something just because it is on sale.


I went at lunch, like 11:45. All combo reels and rods are gone and a not much else left. Still a ton of people there and the deals weren't spectacular. It was 22% off everything unless marked lower and I couldn't find anything lower. Most the bows and archery related items are gone and I didn't even try the gun counter as it was swamped. It was pretty much picked over except for real cheap items or highend items were a 22% discount didn't incentivize the consumers.


----------



## perryhunter4

Gene94 said:


> I like the heart as well, if you really want to enjoy eating the heart, cook it, slice it down, and pickle it. Eat it cold. Delicious
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


This right here. A bunch of us keep all hearts throughout season then get together after and pickle it. You can add salt, pepper, hot peppers, onions, etc....it’s great! It’s also very good fried in yellow mustard!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

perryhunter4 said:


> This right here. A bunch of us keep all hearts throughout season then get together after and pickle it. You can add salt, pepper, hot peppers, onions, etc....it’s great! It’s also very good fried in yellow mustard!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know if I can wait that long....the heart and tenderloins are eaten the night of the kill in my house. I will make a venision heart cheesesteak and my wife and son eat it up. It delicious!!!!


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> I went at lunch, like 11:45. All combo reels and rods are gone and a not much else left. Still a ton of people there and the deals weren't spectacular. It was 22% off everything unless marked lower and I couldn't find anything lower. Most the bows and archery related items are gone and I didn't even try the gun counter as it was swamped. It was pretty much picked over except for real cheap items or highend items were a 22% discount didn't incentivize the consumers.


Just got back from there and the store already looks pretty bare. I Was looking at the rifle scopes and I could’ve gotten a decent enough one but I’d rather take time to research it. Had a Saint Croix ultralight in my hand but I don’t really need it so I put it back. Decided to drive to the supermarket and pick up some beer instead. At least I can enjoy that immediately.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Just got back from there and the store already looks pretty bare. I Was looking at the rifle scopes and I could’ve gotten a decent enough one but I’d rather take time to research it. Had a Saint Croix ultralight in my hand but I don’t really need it so I put it back. Decided to drive to the supermarket and pick up some beer instead. At least I can enjoy that immediately.


Anything good? I have a Brooklyn brewery Black Ops stout waiting for me at home that is much needed after today.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> Liver from any animal is just flat out disgusting.I'd sit down and gnaw on a week old roadkill before I'd eat liver.I've never eaten heart although every year I say I'm gonna try it.Just not man enough I guess.


Amen.



perryhunter4 said:


> This right here. A bunch of us keep all hearts throughout season then get together after and pickle it. You can add salt, pepper, hot peppers, onions, etc....it’s great! It’s also very good fried in yellow mustard!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds great...if u throw out the heart.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Anything good? I have a Brooklyn brewery Black Ops stout waiting for me at home that is much needed after today.


Gave the Dogfish Head American Beauty Hazy Ripple IPA a shot. Not bad. Also have some Troegs Perpetual IPA in the bullpen.


----------



## PAbigbear

KylePA said:


> To all of you that don't like heart, I should send you my address and you can send me them. I absolutely can't get enough of them, my favorite part to eat in the entire animal. I usually soak overnight in some water with heavy cream, clean out, slice thin, cook medium rare on a cast iron pan with a heavy amount of real butter and serve for breakfast with eggs. Now my 5 year old son is staking claim to all the hearts. I ended up purchasing a bison heart from a local famers market and served the same way was fantastic as well. The liver gets left in the gut pile for me. Any liver except calf liver is a little too much for me. What I really want to know is if anyone has cooked up tongues.


My favorite part of the deer too. I pickle all mine in apple cider vinegar though. My 5 year old nephew claims a few too. My cousin saves our tongues for his wife who prefers them over heart. I laugh at him every time we skin a deer as he's cutting the tongue out he tells the same story of his old farmer buddy telling him you have to cut the first 1/4 inch of the tongue off because that's the part they use to lick their backside. I don't touch tongue though.


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> Gave the Dogfish Head American Beauty Hazy Ripple IPA a shot. Not bad. Also have some Troegs Perpetual IPA in the bullpen.


Not sure on the tastes you like, but have you tried anything from Heavy Seas? Fantastic beers for being semi local IPA'S out of Baltimore. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

https://adventures.everybodyshops.c...uorlHJAYn4OoCeJKpIZY9UnIPdiRg9ATZXhOYN44mdBLU

Some preliminary proposals for 2020. Would love to go back to 2 weeks of concurrent seasons. Love the Sunday for bear. Still not in favor of the Saturday rifle opener unless the first Sunday is included.


----------



## Mathias

Not a fan of the concurrent deer season idea.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I prefer Monday opener for deer season, along with concurrent seasons. I’d make antlerless tags $10, bonus tags $20 (EXCEPT in DMA areas they would be $5) and use the money to upgrade sales system so we can buy first round tags when buying license. I’d make reporting mandatory for all licensed hunters like it is for DMAP tags....no report, you can’t buy a license following year. I’d shorten early muzzleloader season to 3 days concurrent with youth early rifle season EXCEPT in DMA areas.


----------



## nicko

Aspade17 said:


> Not sure on the tastes you like, but have you tried anything from Heavy Seas? Fantastic beers for being semi local IPA'S out of Baltimore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Never heard of it but I’ll look for it. Since Pennsylvania has finally entered the 21st-century and allows the purchase of six packs in supermarkets, we can try different beers without blowing money for a full case of beer that you may not like.


----------



## jlh42581

Mathias said:


> Not a fan of the concurrent deer season idea.


Pure hunting standpoint I absolutely LOVED concurrent season. Guys got in, shot the doe they only cared to kill and never came back. Second week, ghost town and awesome hunting again, especially about Wednesday on. It was like archery hunting with guns. I actually think it helps save bucks too because so many people will pull that trigger at 7am opening day, work to get it taken care of and not go back out.


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> Pure hunting standpoint I absolutely LOVED concurrent season. Guys got in, shot the doe they only cared to kill and never came back. Second week, ghost town and awesome hunting again, especially about Wednesday on. It was like archery hunting with guns. I actually think it helps save bucks too because so many people will pull that trigger at 7am opening day, work to get it taken care of and not go back out.


Agreed. 

Regarding these ideas in the article, I don’t think the PGC should be worrying about the impact to local economies as a reason for them to make changes to days of the season that are open or closed.... their job is to manage what is in the best interests of the land and the animals… Leave the state of the economy up to the local governments in those areas.


----------



## PAbigbear

jlh42581 said:


> Pure hunting standpoint I absolutely LOVED concurrent season. Guys got in, shot the doe they only cared to kill and never came back. Second week, ghost town and awesome hunting again, especially about Wednesday on. It was like archery hunting with guns. I actually think it helps save bucks too because so many people will pull that trigger at 7am opening day, work to get it taken care of and not go back out.


Exactly how I feel. We had more bucks pre split season simply because most guys popped the first doe they saw and spent the rest of the day getting it out. They were gone by Wednesday and didn't come back.


----------



## fap1800

KylePA said:


> To all of you that don't like heart, I should send you my address and you can send me them. I absolutely can't get enough of them, my favorite part to eat in the entire animal. I usually soak overnight in some water with heavy cream, clean out, slice thin, cook medium rare on a cast iron pan with a heavy amount of real butter and serve for breakfast with eggs. Now my 5 year old son is staking claim to all the hearts. I ended up purchasing a bison heart from a local famers market and served the same way was fantastic as well. The liver gets left in the gut pile for me. Any liver except calf liver is a little too much for me. What I really want to know is if anyone has cooked up tongues.


I soaked my son’s buck heart in salt water. It wasn’t bad except the mental aspect for me. I like the heavy cream though. Might have to give it another go. Kids seem more adventurous. He was all about it. Gobbled it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Steven Rinella got me to try heart about 3 years ago. After getting over the initial "eww", I now love it. My son and I take every one now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> Pure hunting standpoint I absolutely LOVED concurrent season. Guys got in, shot the doe they only cared to kill and never came back. Second week, ghost town and awesome hunting again, especially about Wednesday on. It was like archery hunting with guns. I actually think it helps save bucks too because so many people will pull that trigger at 7am opening day, work to get it taken care of and not go back out.



100% agreed...I think anyone who hunts outside of suburbia would support it...if they thought about it from this perspective...add to it the Saturday opener...4 camps on our road were closed by Monday afternoon....I myself, along with my brother, were home by lunchtime on Sunday. If there was a concurrent season in our WMU, my brother would have gone home with his cooler filled as well, as he passed several doe that if he were eligible to shoot, would have ....instead, he and his son traveled back on Thursday evening and filled antlerless tags on Sat. I'd wager many others didn't have that fortitude and simply bagged heading back up. If my brother had gotten a deer, he likely wouldn't have made the extra trip that week.

Joe


----------



## dougell

I always thought they should have kept concurrent seasons so the harvest would be spread out in case of bad weather like this past year on the last day.I think we need less deer in this part of the state and the last day saved a lot of doe.When they cut the season,they knew it would reduced the harvest by 20% of they just increased the allocation by that amount to get the same harvest.It didn't save any more deer but it did ensure that hunters saw more the first week.I didn't complain when they changed it and I won't complain if they change it back.It really doesn't make any difference to me.We only hunt DMAP areas so it doesn't change the way we hunt.There are some good changes,even though none of them will really impact me or the way I hunt.I probably won't hunt squirrels in Sept but I'm glad that some Dads will get to take their kids.The bottom line is,hunting is dying a pretty steady death and some forward thinking may slow it down some.There's nothing the PGC can do to stop it or reverse the trend.It's gonna take parents to step up and get their kids in the woods,which isn't always easy to do today for a variety of reason.One thing is for sure,there's never been a better time to be a hunter in Pa and there's never been a better time to mentor a kid.The opportunities are endless today.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> 100% agreed...I think anyone who hunts outside of suburbia would support it...if they thought about it from this perspective...add to it the Saturday opener...4 camps on our road were closed by Monday afternoon....I myself, along with my brother, were home by lunchtime on Sunday. If there was a concurrent season in our WMU, my brother would have gone home with his cooler filled as well, as he passed several doe that if he were eligible to shoot, would have ....instead, he and his son traveled back on Thursday evening and filled antlerless tags on Sat. I'd wager many others didn't have that fortitude and simply bagged heading back up. If my brother had gotten a deer, he likely wouldn't have made the extra trip that week.
> 
> Joe


The opposite side of that is,he wouldn't have made another trip and he wouldn't have spent any more money up there.There's several different ways to look at it,which is why I'm mostly neutral on these changes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Oh I get it...that’s why I said from the perspective of the hunter...


----------



## 138104

Hey guys, I have a camo jacket that my son outgrew I'd like to give away. I believe it is a Field & Stream brand, size youth XL. If anyone knows of a kid that can use it, I would be willing to ship it on my dime. PM me if interested.


----------



## black_chill

PAbigbear said:


> https://adventures.everybodyshops.c...uorlHJAYn4OoCeJKpIZY9UnIPdiRg9ATZXhOYN44mdBLU
> 
> Some preliminary proposals for 2020. Would love to go back to 2 weeks of concurrent seasons. Love the Sunday for bear. Still not in favor of the Saturday rifle opener unless the first Sunday is included.


The way I read it the Sunday after the first day you would be able to hunt, if the article is correct. It mentions including that Sunday, which I think would be good.

I too am in favor of concurrent seasons. Even if they only do it for the first week, then after the second Saturday (formerly the first Saturday) starting the following Monday go back to buck only. I think it makes more sense to allow does to be harvested the first week of rifle as more hunters will get out the first day (or possibly weekend if they include Sundays). I would prefer concurrent season for both weeks, but if they pick 1 week make it the first week.


----------



## j.d.m.

I also think some hunting Reas would see a bit less pressure (overall) if they kept the concurrent season open. If guys are done by second or third day because they got a doe or whatever, and are happy, they leave. If they are only hunting for a legal buck, well, that could take a few days alone, then if they want a doe, have to go back up or stay up, and pressure the woods again. Also, I think there is far more "drives" being put on for doe vs just buck hunting. That style of hunting puts a whole different kind of pressure on then still hunting or stand hunting. If guys are going back up for just doe, the hunting gets a bit more sloppy for lack of better words.


----------



## Bucket

Here's my two cents...I started hunting when it was nothing to see over 100 deer in the first 2 days of buck season. And maybe one or 2 would be a buck, and a pretty good chance that most of them were haulin ass because they had been bumped by hunters continually since 6:30 monday morning. And most hunters loved it. It was fast paced. Not a lot of down time between action. Camps were full, land to hunt was readily available, life was good! 

This went on till they decided that there were more deer than the land could support (an idea that I supported) and they started heard reduction and antler restriction. WE SLAUGHTERED EVERYTHING WE SAW! Again, life was good in the eyes of the meat hunter. 

Then, things got tougher. Fewer deer lead to fewer hunters to move the deer. Now to present day, we have plenty of deer, but between the fewer hunters to move them and the limited amount of land available to Joe Q Public, it is tougher to hunt. Personally, I'm at a point in life that I like it this way, but there are still a lot of "meat hunters" out there and they are very frustrated and are giving up. And when they give up, their kids give up, sometimes without choice.

Has there ever been a better time to be a hunter in PA? Guess that depends on your point of view, and what you want out of your hunt. Again, I'm not complaining, because I like it. But if we are talking about what the majority want, I think the best of times have past us by....maybe for the better.


----------



## j.d.m.

To your point, my opinion is the best days, to be a hunter, were around the early 2000's. About the time they did the antler restrictions. As you stated, there were deer everywhere. I would hunt a buddy's property, and have 15 deer go by single file, back to bedding. We also didn't have cwd knocking on the doors of every wmu, or back then, counties. And contrary to what game commission said, there were big buck around, you just had to hunt for them. It was just a good time to be in the woods. There are deer around, not as many as before, but as you stated, there are far less hunters out moving deer. I also believe the introduction of crossbows to regular archery season has contributed to the la k of hunters in gun season. Back in the day, when crossbows were only for the handicapped, there wasn't a lot of technology going into them. Once they were good to go for a few states as regular archery equipment, they took off. This has allowed the "rifle" hunter to spend more days in the woods, and with weather conditions favorable to the hunter. This has had a huge impact on hunter participation in gun season. I would bet, that if crossbows were removed from normal archery, gun season would pick up again. Guys would be moving more deer, exc..... I'm fortunate to have private ground to hunt that isn't pressured real hard, so for the most part, how they do the season for gun seasons, doesn't effect me as much as it does others. I do like the added Sunday hunting, and would like to see it throughout entire seasons.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Well said Bucket.


A concurrent deer season won't really impact me at all. Other properties in that area were already taking DMAP doe and the owner of the properties i hunted went with DMAP tags this year and plan to again in 2020. 

I didn't realize there was such a declining turkey flock. Must be something i'm unaware of or not seen going on? I hunt alot of the Luzerne and Columbia county portions of 4E for turkey and while i can't speak for 4C...i haven't seen much of a swing in turkey pops in one direction or the other over the last several years...and i think most of the regulars in here know how much i hunt them by now.

Like Doug said...were a dying breed and the trend can only be slowed at best. All the more recent season and regulation changes prove to me is how sad of a state were really in. A few outside factors play into one's time available to hunt but when did setting aside a few measly days at most become such an ordeal for people....proves the desire for many to do it just isn't the priority it once was.

True that rifle season makes up the bulk of deer taken every year...but the number of deer taken in archery season has been on the rise...mainly due to the crossbow. My dad thinks they're will be a regulation change regarding them in the future but i don't know that i see that happening.

I saw another PA hunter in another thread voice his displeasure about young but still legal (by the 3pt rule) buck being killed...and would like to see a 4pt's to a side regulation implemented.
I surely have my opinion about that but would like to hear what you guys think???


----------



## blackngold51

Why not just make the first week concurrent instead of the second? Second week could be the buck only week.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Here's my two cents...I started hunting when it was nothing to see over 100 deer in the first 2 days of buck season. And maybe one or 2 would be a buck, and a pretty good chance that most of them were haulin ass because they had been bumped by hunters continually since 6:30 monday morning. And most hunters loved it. It was fast paced. Not a lot of down time between action. Camps were full, land to hunt was readily available, life was good!
> 
> This went on till they decided that there were more deer than the land could support (an idea that I supported) and they started heard reduction and antler restriction. WE SLAUGHTERED EVERYTHING WE SAW! Again, life was good in the eyes of the meat hunter.
> 
> Then, things got tougher. Fewer deer lead to fewer hunters to move the deer. Now to present day, we have plenty of deer, but between the fewer hunters to move them and the limited amount of land available to Joe Q Public, it is tougher to hunt. Personally, I'm at a point in life that I like it this way, but there are still a lot of "meat hunters" out there and they are very frustrated and are giving up. And when they give up, their kids give up, sometimes without choice.
> 
> Has there ever been a better time to be a hunter in PA? Guess that depends on your point of view, and what you want out of your hunt. Again, I'm not complaining, because I like it. But if we are talking about what the majority want, I think the best of times have past us by....maybe for the better.


You live and hunt near SGL 87 correct?I used to belong to the black hills lease 20 years ago,long before the PGC bought it.I belonged to it strictly to hunt turkeys but always saw plenty of deer.I still occasionally hunt it but again,never for deer.I still see deer when I'm out there but the huge,massive clearcuts make a pretty good place for them to hide.They have everything they need and no reason to leave them but I don't believe deer are scarce in that area.What's the pressure like in that area?

I stand by what I said about this being the best time to be a hunter.I started hunting in 1980 when you saw a lot of deer but rarely anything bigger than a 1.5 year old buck.You were also lucky to get a doe tag some years.Turkeys were few and far between and seeing a bear was something to talk about.Today,you can hunt deer from the beginning of Oct til the middle of January and kill about as many deer as you want.The turkey hunting is world class and there's never been a better time to kill a really nice buck or bear.Small game is what it is.You have to have the habitat and where the habitat is good,the small game hunting is still good,albeit,not like it was 30 years ago.

As far as deer numbers go,I think it's all a matter of perspective.Years ago,there were a lot more hunters and that kept the deer on their feet.I truly believe that people percieved that there were a lot more deer back than.Today the woods are empty and the deer have evolved.They're far more likely to hold tight and let you walk right past.There's also more food because the habitat is better and the deer no longer have to be on their feet searching.Because of those two things,you can have some long days sitting but it doesn't mean there's no deer.Deer numbers hit their low point in this part of the state around 2004-2005.Increased tags and two very bad back to back winters dropped deer numbers tremendously.Since then,pressure is almost non-existent and the deer numbers are in my experience,pretty close to where they were in the early 2000's on public land.My son and I hunted a DMAP area part of the first day and part of the first monday this year.We never saw a person,never heard a shot and never came across a bootprint.I didn't carry a rifle and just spent my time trying to get deer on their feet.The first day,when we left at noon,we'd both seen 15-16 deer,including one nice buck that my son shouldn't have passed.We hit another spot in the afternoon,saw a bunch more deer and no other hunters.On monday,we went back the first spot and it was almost a repeat of day except my son decided to fill a DMAP tag.I saw more deer then him that day,including several bucks that never went past him.We left at noon,ate and one push in another DMAP area netted him a buck.We never saw another hunter or heard a single shot.One of my buddy's came up from Johnstown to hunt all day on the last friday.He's hunted the spot several times where we hunted both mornings and didn't see a single deer from morning til dark even though he knew the area.Is he a crappy hunter?I don't know.I do know that the deer are content to not be on their feet unless they have to be.He sat most of the day and poked around some.It would be easy for someone to hunt that same area and claim there's no deer.When my son and I hunt it,we know how to set up and push it and we can kill deer 100% of the time if we want to.I know people who have a camp close by and never hunt there because they claim there's no deer.I don't think it's unreasonable for people to think that because you can literally sit all day and see nothing.The only difference between now and 10 years ago is the lack of pressure.I don't know but I'll take longer season,liberal bag limits,bigger bucks and less pressure any day compared to the good ole days.My 14 year old son killed 4 deer with a bow this year on DMAP'd property open to the public.He killed deer every single day he hunted this year except for two days and he could have killed deer on those days if he wanted to.I never would have even thought that was possible when I was 14.I don't consider myself to be anything special as a hunter.I'm a weekend warrrior hunting public land.I don't see how it can get any better.Again,if a guy finds a stump where he can see for 300 yards,he's in for some slow days.Embrace the changes and it's as good as it can get.


----------



## dougell

blackngold51 said:


> Why not just make the first week concurrent instead of the second? Second week could be the buck only week.


They made the second week concurrent so hunters would have more deer to see the first week.That's the exact reason.


----------



## dougell

I saw another PA hunter in another thread voice his displeasure about young but still legal (by the 3pt rule) buck being killed...and would like to see a 4pt's to a side regulation implemented.
I surely have my opinion about that but would like to hear what you guys think???

I don't think it would matter in this part of the state.The lack of pressure saving way more bucks than AR is.


----------



## Gene94

If I could pick, the #1 change I would like to see would be a statewide mid-September archery opener and archery extended till the time rifle season starts.
#2 would be 2 weeks of archery only turkey season starting mid-April before general season starts. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackngold51

dougell said:


> They made the second week concurrent so hunters would have more deer to see the first week.That's the exact reason.


That makes sense. But I would rather go with the first week concurrent than a full 2 week concurrent.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> They made the second week concurrent so hunters would have more deer to see the first week.That's the exact reason.


I remember them splitting the seasons. They first did a 'study' of a certain amount of years in some WMU's to see how it would work. Before the 'study' was even completed they decided to change all WMU's (except for SRA's) to split season. I was on the phone twice with one of the commissioners at the time that was really pushing the split seasons. All I wanted to know was "Why change all the WMU's without having the data in form the studies? Why not have the science complete first?" 
His response "Science gave us asbestos."


----------



## conservewild

vonfoust said:


> I remember them splitting the seasons. They first did a 'study' of a certain amount of years in some WMU's to see how it would work. Before the 'study' was even completed they decided to change all WMU's (except for SRA's) to split season. I was on the phone twice with one of the commissioners at the time that was really pushing the split seasons. All I wanted to know was "Why change all the WMU's without having the data in form the studies? Why not have the science complete first?"
> His response "Science gave us asbestos."


This sounds very similar to conversations I have had with the PGC arrogant bunch of folks


----------



## vonfoust

conservewild said:


> This sounds very similar to conversations I have had with the PGC arrogant bunch of folks


This was a commissioner, not a biologist.


----------



## dougell

conservewild said:


> This sounds very similar to conversations I have had with the PGC arrogant bunch of folks


Some and some aren't.The biologists and foresters are some of the most dedicated people you'd ever meet.WCO's are hit and miss as are the commissioners.


----------



## nicko

I remember hunting in the mid to late 90s and regularly seeing 5 to 10 deer every day between sitting a couple hours in the morning and a couple hours in the afternoon during gun season… Seeing a spike or a four pointer or any antlers at all was a reason to be excited. Yes there are fewer deer now and I don’t doubt the guys that say they used to see 100 deer a day on opening day of gun season. But I’m pretty sure most of those guys will also admit that most of the bucks they saw spikes, three-pointers, and fork horns. 

I will take what we have now any day over a throwback to seeing herds of deer running all over the place and 1 1/2 year-old bucks running for their lives. The quality of bucks posted up in this thread this season Illustrates how far things have come in Pennsylvania.


----------



## BoHunter0210

dougell said:


> I saw another PA hunter in another thread voice his displeasure about young but still legal (by the 3pt rule) buck being killed...and would like to see a 4pt's to a side regulation implemented.
> I surely have my opinion about that but would like to hear what you guys think???
> 
> I don't think it would matter in this part of the state.The lack of pressure saving way more bucks than AR is.


In my part of the state I'd be ok with the 3 up rule. Still would see young deer getting dusted but less 5 pts and 6 pts with just 2 up and 1" brow tines.


----------



## dougell

Don't get me wrong,for my own personal selfish reasons,I'd support a 4 point to a side rule because I have no interest in shooting a dink.I just don't think it would make much of a difference in this part of the state because of the lack of participation.I'm sure that's not the case everywhere.


----------



## Sight Window

French Creek Outfitters is closing and all of there inventory is or will be on sale. All of their 3D targets will also be sold


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Bucket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my two cents...I started hunting when it was nothing to see over 100 deer in the first 2 days of buck season. And maybe one or 2 would be a buck, and a pretty good chance that most of them were haulin ass because they had been bumped by hunters continually since 6:30 monday morning. And most hunters loved it. It was fast paced. Not a lot of down time between action. Camps were full, land to hunt was readily available, life was good!
> 
> This went on till they decided that there were more deer than the land could support (an idea that I supported) and they started heard reduction and antler restriction. WE SLAUGHTERED EVERYTHING WE SAW! Again, life was good in the eyes of the meat hunter.
> 
> Then, things got tougher. Fewer deer lead to fewer hunters to move the deer. Now to present day, we have plenty of deer, but between the fewer hunters to move them and the limited amount of land available to Joe Q Public, it is tougher to hunt. Personally, I'm at a point in life that I like it this way, but there are still a lot of "meat hunters" out there and they are very frustrated and are giving up. And when they give up, their kids give up, sometimes without choice.
> 
> Has there ever been a better time to be a hunter in PA? Guess that depends on your point of view, and what you want out of your hunt. Again, I'm not complaining, because I like it. But if we are talking about what the majority want, I think the best of times have past us by....maybe for the better.
> 
> 
> 
> You live and hunt near SGL 87 correct?I used to belong to the black hills lease 20 years ago,long before the PGC bought it.I belonged to it strictly to hunt turkeys but always saw plenty of deer.I still occasionally hunt it but again,never for deer.I still see deer when I'm out there but the huge,massive clearcuts make a pretty good place for them to hide.They have everything they need and no reason to leave them but I don't believe deer are scarce in that area.What's the pressure like in that area?
> 
> I stand by what I said about this being the best time to be a hunter.I started hunting in 1980 when you saw a lot of deer but rarely anything bigger than a 1.5 year old buck.You were also lucky to get a doe tag some years.Turkeys were few and far between and seeing a bear was something to talk about.Today,you can hunt deer from the beginning of Oct til the middle of January and kill about as many deer as you want.The turkey hunting is world class and there's never been a better time to kill a really nice buck or bear.Small game is what it is.You have to have the habitat and where the habitat is good,the small game hunting is still good,albeit,not like it was 30 years ago.
> 
> As far as deer numbers go,I think it's all a matter of perspective.Years ago,there were a lot more hunters and that kept the deer on their feet.I truly believe that people percieved that there were a lot more deer back than.Today the woods are empty and the deer have evolved.They're far more likely to hold tight and let you walk right past.There's also more food because the habitat is better and the deer no longer have to be on their feet searching.Because of those two things,you can have some long days sitting but it doesn't mean there's no deer.Deer numbers hit their low point in this part of the state around 2004-2005.Increased tags and two very bad back to back winters dropped deer numbers tremendously.Since then,pressure is almost non-existent and the deer numbers are in my experience,pretty close to where they were in the early 2000's on public land.My son and I hunted a DMAP area part of the first day and part of the first monday this year.We never saw a person,never heard a shot and never came across a bootprint.I didn't carry a rifle and just spent my time trying to get deer on their feet.The first day,when we left at noon,we'd both seen 15-16 deer,including one nice buck that my son shouldn't have passed.We hit another spot in the afternoon,saw a bunch more deer and no other hunters.On monday,we went back the first spot and it was almost a repeat of day except my son decided to fill a DMAP tag.I saw more deer then him that day,including several bucks that never went past him.We left at noon,ate and one push in another DMAP area netted him a buck.We never saw another hunter or heard a single shot.One of my buddy's came up from Johnstown to hunt all day on the last friday.He's hunted the spot several times where we hunted both mornings and didn't see a single deer from morning til dark even though he knew the area.Is he a crappy hunter?I don't know.I do know that the deer are content to not be on their feet unless they have to be.He sat most of the day and poked around some.It would be easy for someone to hunt that same area and claim there's no deer.When my son and I hunt it,we know how to set up and push it and we can kill deer 100% of the time if we want to.I know people who have a camp close by and never hunt there because they claim there's no deer.I don't think it's unreasonable for people to think that because you can literally sit all day and see nothing.The only difference between now and 10 years ago is the lack of pressure.I don't know but I'll take longer season,liberal bag limits,bigger bucks and less pressure any day compared to the good ole days.My 14 year old son killed 4 deer with a bow this year on DMAP'd property open to the public.He killed deer every single day he hunted this year except for two days and he could have killed deer on those days if he wanted to.I never would have even thought that was possible when I was 14.I don't consider myself to be anything special as a hunter.I'm a weekend warrrior hunting public land.I don't see how it can get any better.Again,if a guy finds a stump where he can see for 300 yards,he's in for some slow days.Embrace the changes and it's as good as it can get.
Click to expand...

Yes, i hunt that gameland a lot. As a matter of fact, I've been hunting that area long before we formed the Walltown group. 

I dont disagree with most of what you said. Although in that particular area, there are definitely a lot less deer. As Alt said years ago, all you have to do is look at the browse line and you can get a good feel for the heard. Years ago there was nothing below chest high. Now, its plush with buds to the forest floor. Again, I'm not complaining, i like it as is.

As far as pressure, i walked the gamelands the first day and saw 4 people...all amish. I dont walk the roads and I'm sure there were more people closer to the parking areas, but back in, there were no one. 

What is good hunting for me and you is a waste of time to others.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> I remember hunting in the mid to late 90s and regularly seeing 5 to 10 deer every day between sitting a couple hours in the morning and a couple hours in the afternoon during gun season… Seeing a spike or a four pointer or any antlers at all was a reason to be excited. Yes there are fewer deer now and I don’t doubt the guys that say they used to see 100 deer a day on opening day of gun season. But I’m pretty sure most of those guys will also admit that most of the bucks they saw spikes, three-pointers, and fork horns.
> 
> I will take what we have now any day over a throwback to seeing herds of deer running all over the place and 1 1/2 year-old bucks running for their lives. The quality of bucks posted up in this thread this season Illustrates how far things have come in Pennsylvania.


Pretty much. My old man likes to hark back to the good 'ole days when he'd see a parade of 30 deer pass by his stand. All does of course. He'll go on to talk about how deer where everywhere, but he forgets about the dinks as you point out. You'd hear about so and so killing a mature buck once in a while, but most guys killed little bucks. The mid 90s is when I really got into bowhunting and those days you didn't see the 2.5 year old 8s that you're seeing now. Of the first handful of bucks I killed one was a basket 7. All the rest were little ones.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I can’t see any good coming out of more days to shoot bucks...at least where I hunt we don’t need more bucks harvested. 

Archery Turkey is a neat idea but is it worth the opportunity for outlaws to have two more weeks to shoot them with their firearms?

As for AR...the lease I hunt has been following self-imposed QDM-rooted age restrictions since 1999. In that time there are 2 buck I know of that were older than 2 and weren’t legal for any PA adult to shoot due to lack of points. Not to worry, with surrounding pressure they didn’t live past 3. I have yet to see evidence of PA having a large amount of 3yr old or older deer that don’t meet AR...I’m sure they exist but I see them as an anomaly.


----------



## Red Eye 81

fap1800 said:


> nicko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember hunting in the mid to late 90s and regularly seeing 5 to 10 deer every day between sitting a couple hours in the morning and a couple hours in the afternoon during gun season… Seeing a spike or a four pointer or any antlers at all was a reason to be excited. Yes there are fewer deer now and I don’t doubt the guys that say they used to see 100 deer a day on opening day of gun season. But I’m pretty sure most of those guys will also admit that most of the bucks they saw spikes, three-pointers, and fork horns.
> 
> I will take what we have now any day over a throwback to seeing herds of deer running all over the place and 1 1/2 year-old bucks running for their lives. The quality of bucks posted up in this thread this season Illustrates how far things have come in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. My old man likes to hark back to the good 'ole days when he'd see a parade of 30 deer pass by his stand. All does of course. He'll go on to talk about how deer where everywhere, but he forgets about the dinks as you point out. You'd hear about so and so killing a mature buck once in a while, but most guys killed little bucks. The mid 90s is when I really got into bowhunting and those days you didn't see the 2.5 year old 8s that you're seeing now. Of the first handful of bucks I killed one was a basket 7. All the rest were little ones.
Click to expand...

Yeah same for me, my dad talks about the late sixties where he'd see strings of 20 deer, but he also talks about seeing an orange coat every 75 yards during rifle season. Someone shooting a 115" deer was a rarity. Doesn't sound like any fun to me.


----------



## perryhunter4

I do miss the Monday opener...was just a tradition. It didn’t impact me because I killed a buck in archery but it felt weird knowing that Saturday was opener. It also changed a few of my buddies camp arrangements. 
I agree I, think we have some good hunting right now and people want to get off their a _ _ and scout and look for them, they would find them. However it’s obvious different parts of the state have some better areas. For example around here public land and game lands get nailed, even in turkey season. I am not saying there’s not deer, but you don’t walk public and just not see anybody. Land is heavily,heavily posted around here and that does have an effect on moving deer as well. While there’s also a good bit of deer around, in areas I hunt it seems buck sightings are down compared to doe sightings....significantly. However I think different geographies brings different points of views. 
I think we are in for a rude awakening over the next 5+ years here in PA though. I sure hope I am wrong, but this CWD BS is going to really change what PA has worked to improve the past 20 yrs. if that’s the case, I’ll be hunting out of state even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> I remember hunting in the mid to late 90s and regularly seeing 5 to 10 deer every day between sitting a couple hours in the morning and a couple hours in the afternoon during gun season… Seeing a spike or a four pointer or any antlers at all was a reason to be excited. Yes there are fewer deer now and I don’t doubt the guys that say they used to see 100 deer a day on opening day of gun season. But I’m pretty sure most of those guys will also admit that most of the bucks they saw spikes, three-pointers, and fork horns.
> 
> I will take what we have now any day over a throwback to seeing herds of deer running all over the place and 1 1/2 year-old bucks running for their lives. The quality of bucks posted up in this thread this season Illustrates how far things have come in Pennsylvania.


My experiance in the 90's was different. I saw a decent amount of 3 and 4 year old bucks, of course it was tracts of private land, We shot good bucks all through the 80!s and 90`s. That said I do believe that AR did help. Too bad it's going to be all for nothing if the herd reduction method is carried through.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> ..........................
> I think we are in for a rude awakening over the next 5+ years here in PA though. I sure hope I am wrong, but this CWD BS is going to really change what PA has worked to improve the past 20 yrs. if that’s the case, I’ll be hunting out of state even more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you're wrong but I don't disagree. 

Does anybody know how many confirmed cases of CWD is takes for the PGC to designate an area as DMA?


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I hope you're wrong but I don't disagree.
> 
> Does anybody know how many confirmed cases of CWD is takes for the PGC to designate an area as DMA?


one and it doesn't even have to be in the wild.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Pretty much. My old man likes to hark back to the good 'ole days when he'd see a parade of 30 deer pass by his stand. All does of course. He'll go on to talk about how deer where everywhere, but he forgets about the dinks as you point out. You'd hear about so and so killing a mature buck once in a while, but most guys killed little bucks. The mid 90s is when I really got into bowhunting and those days you didn't see the 2.5 year old 8s that you're seeing now. Of the first handful of bucks I killed one was a basket 7. All the rest were little ones.


I shot spike or a 3 point almost every year for the first 10 years I hunted.My father never killed a single buck in his life.My brother killed his 1st buck when he was a senior in college in 1986.I pushed it right into his lap and almost had a heart attack when I walked up to it,It was just an 18" 8 point but word spread and we had people coming over all night to see it.Most people never saw a buck that big lol.He had it scored at a PGC scoring session and it scored 115".Back around 1992 or 1993,a guy killed an 8 point just outside of Clearfield that had short tines but the buck was 23 or 24 " wide.It was displayed at a couple sporting goods stores and at a local outdoor show that year because it "had a chance" of making P&Y.That buck and the one my brother would just be skull mounts now.My taxidermist mounts more than 400 bucks every year now and the vast majority are bigger than those two.He still has a mount in his shop that was the biggest buck he mounted in 1981.It was an 8 point with a 12" spread.When I went to pick up a buck last year,this was just some of the bucks he had waiting to leave.The vast majority are 2h/2g public land deer.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Yes, i hunt that gameland a lot. As a matter of fact, I've been hunting that area long before we formed the Walltown group.
> 
> I dont disagree with most of what you said. Although in that particular area, there are definitely a lot less deer. As Alt said years ago, all you have to do is look at the browse line and you can get a good feel for the heard. Years ago there was nothing below chest high. Now, its plush with buds to the forest floor. Again, I'm not complaining, i like it as is.
> 
> As far as pressure, i walked the gamelands the first day and saw 4 people...all amish. I dont walk the roads and I'm sure there were more people closer to the parking areas, but back in, there were no one.
> 
> What is good hunting for me and you is a waste of time to others.


I don't deer hunt it but know quite a few people who do.Some claim there's a lot of deer and some claim there's none.Some say it gets pounded and some say there's no pressure.Go figure.My one buddy hunts a small lease that's landlocked by the SGL in Frantz hollow.He claims there's tons of deer but they can't get them out of the thick stuff.He says it's impenetrable.


----------



## full moon64

Leave everything the way it is...Start bow season later end it later...You buy a license ,it should be one buck and one doe tag...PERIOD...
..All deer should be called in...like NJ does it.You dont,Get caught loose your license for two years.
A lot people butcher there own deer and never report anything,year after year


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Gene94 said:


> If I could pick, the #1 change I would like to see would be a statewide mid-September archery opener and archery extended till the time rifle season starts.
> #2 would be 2 weeks of archery only turkey season starting mid-April before general season starts.


As to #1...The way hunter numbers are declining...the archery season may be that long someday...most likely not our in lifetime though.
I would rather see the archery deer season start in mid-october and run until the gun season then have the season start that early and run that long. Virtually no change in the allotted time but no break in between either.

#2 sounds like a neat idea but the season is the way it is now to ensure nesting hens are less disturbed and far less likely to abandon the nest due to human hunting pressure...thus the reason an earlier start to the season has never been approved.
Plenty of guys bow hunt the current spring season right now and i don't really think a 2 week advantage is really necessary.
If there ever was an early archery only spring turkey season i would envision it going the way archery deer season has...lots of crossbows in the mix...and it's almost a night and day difference taking a bird with vert bow compared to crossbow when the hunter isn't sitting in a blind.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> one and it doesn't even have to be in the wild.


Sounds a little excessive.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Sounds a little excessive.


An ounce of prevention...


----------



## Red Eye 81

nicko said:


> dougell said:
> 
> 
> 
> one and it doesn't even have to be in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little excessive.
Click to expand...

The huge expansion last June of DMA 2 was initially due to 2 positive deer which put me in the zone. Its not going to stop either. The deer that was a few miles from me was "clinical" or visibly sick. That means it probably was spreading prions for 8-24 months. Just sad stuff.


----------



## vonfoust

This is the time of year we begin re-evaluating. It's rare but we have a spot that we use for archery, rifle and flintlock. Anyone know a hang on stand that has a flip up shooting rail? All I see are climbers and ladders. Need to have it out of the way for archery but would like to have it for rifle.


----------



## Gene94

vonfoust said:


> This is the time of year we begin re-evaluating. It's rare but we have a spot that we use for archery, rifle and flintlock. Anyone know a hang on stand that has a flip up shooting rail? All I see are climbers and ladders. Need to have it out of the way for archery but would like to have it for rifle.


I think Primal has a cheap one with flip up rail. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> An ounce of prevention...


Others might see it as 5lbs....lol


----------



## goathillinpa

Perry24 said:


> Hey guys, I have a camo jacket that my son outgrew I'd like to give away. I believe it is a Field & Stream brand, size youth XL. If anyone knows of a kid that can use it, I would be willing to ship it on my dime. PM me if interested.


My son outgrew his large. If you don't mind I could use a coat for my son for next season!


----------



## vonfoust

Gene94 said:


> I think Primal has a cheap one with flip up rail.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Just ordered 1. Nothing says ******* like handing your Dad a treestand and gambrel hoist for Christmas!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice pic Matt!


----------



## perryhunter4

vonfoust said:


> Thanks! Just ordered 1. Nothing says ******* like handing your Dad a treestand and gambrel hoist for Christmas!


I’d say that’s a good Christmas [emoji106]!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Others might see it as 5lbs....lol


It’s still prevention...


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> It’s still prevention...


Oh I agree


----------



## 138104

goathillinpa said:


> My son outgrew his large. If you don't mind I could use a coat for my son for next season!


I'm sorry, but someone else already PM'd me.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Great pic Matt. 

Beautiful weather the last several days to be in the woods, albeit pretty damn cold. Good luck Matt and anyone else still at it in the SRA's.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Finally wrapped my fingers around some antlers this morning. Unfortunately,it was a shed laying along Route 1 in southern Chester County.


----------



## noclueo2

Heading up to the water gap early Thursday morning. Gonna do a little deer an predator hunting. Really want to get a grey fox, any suggestions?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^^^I was in what we call the water gap for awhile on the last day of the gun season...not thinking the same gap though. Lots of buck in that area but it's been getting alot more pressure the last couple years too.

At one of my other public spots that i archery hunted this year i saw a red fox on more then half my hunts there. Seem to be still using the same den i found a few years ago.
Don't think i ever saw a grey and have never hunted fox before but maybe somebody else in here has some tips? Good luck catching one...


----------



## Mathias

Looks like some decent hunting weather later this week.


----------



## nicko

Still thinking about a 2nd season trip up to Potter. I only have a buck tag to use up there.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I plan on getting out in the late season as well, not sure how much though at this point. One of the farmers i hunt with likes hitting the late season, i have a doe tag and my dad still has one of each.

Besides the buck with the flinty last year and a miss at a doe a few years earlier (when i killed the hell out of a small tree) i've been spent almost no time out in the late season. A few times out with the bow in the previous 20 something years but admittedly not much at all. 
It's been said that food is king and warmer days tend to be better then frigid cold but what have been your experiences?


----------



## davydtune

I love hunting the coldest nasty days in the late season from like noon to 3pm. On those nasty cold days that 3 hour window is the warmest it will be in that 24 hr period and deer seem to want to move and feed then. My guess is since they are conserving energy that they tend to only move at the warmest periods of the day in that freezing stuff. I get tight to a food source and wait, it amazing how many deer you can see grouped up together and hitting food during this time


----------



## fap1800

Fill in the blank:

Dallas ________!!!

Just incase you’re having some trouble. 

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0kPxOolkQ_TfumQ1t9gTYX7Uw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

fap1800 said:


> Fill in the blank:
> 
> Dallas ________!!!
> 
> Just incase you’re having some trouble.
> 
> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0kPxOolkQ_TfumQ1t9gTYX7Uw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be too confident. If the Eagles lose and Cowboys win, then the Cowboys take the division. This is the Eagles after all....


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> I wouldn't be too confident. If the Eagles lose and Cowboys win, then the Cowboys take the division. This is the Eagles after all....


That still doesn't change the fact that Dallas choked hard in a game that they should have won and taken the division. The best offense in the league mustered just three FGs against an injury riddled defense. They're done. Cowboys fans should take a page from Skip Bayless and throw their jerseys in the trash. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I wouldn't be too confident. If the Eagles lose and Cowboys win, then the Cowboys take the division. This is the Eagles after all....


Doesn’t matter… Either way, Dallas will still suck.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Doesn’t matter… Either way, Dallas will still suck.


Amen. Outside of the two NFC Championship game victories, this was probably one of the more memorable games I've been to. Doesn't beat the Dallas game where the Birds stopped Emmitt Smith twice on 4th and short, but it was a close second.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought Jerry Jones was going to get Garrett a Grayhound ticket back to TX, while the rest of the team flew....anyone hear...their plane was mysteriously grounded after the game and they were stuck at the Linc, some in the parking lot, for hours.....
PLANE-GATE

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Thought Jerry Jones was going to get Garrett a Grayhound ticket back to TX, while the rest of the team flew....anyone hear...they're plane was mysteriously grounded after the game and they were stuck at the Linc, some in the parking lot, for hours.....
> PLANE-GATE
> 
> Joe


When it rains, it pours. One tweet I saw read, You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My brother and his girlfriend were in Del Frisco's sat night when a bunch of Cowboys came in...no one at the bar gave up a seat to anyone even Zeke, he reached over a couple to get his drink...lasted about 30-minutes before the entire restaurant broke out into an Eagles chant...wish I could have been there to see it...to hear my brother tell it and share the clips he shot with his phone was priceless.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> My brother and his girlfriend were in Del Frisco's sat night when a bunch of Cowboys came in...no one at the bar gave up a seat to anyone even Zeke, he reached over a couple to get his drink...lasted about 30-minutes before the entire restaurant broke out into an Eagles chant...wish I could have been there to see it...to hear my brother tell it and share the clips he shot with his phone was priceless.
> 
> Joe


That's awesome! Only in Philly.


----------



## nicko

Have friends who were also in Del Friscos on Saturday night when the Cowboys were in there for dinner. The patrons serenaded the players with the Eagles fight song.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I saw another PA hunter in another thread voice his displeasure about young but still legal (by the 3pt rule) buck being killed...and would like to see a 4pt's to a side regulation implemented.
> I surely have my opinion about that but would like to hear what you guys think???
> 
> I don't think it would matter in this part of the state.The lack of pressure saving way more bucks than AR is.


I don't agree because there are always mature six pointers to be had. Brow tine and a fork. I never understood what a three up rule does and what age class they think they are saving?


----------



## dougell

The three up replaced the 4 point areas.Too many people were complaining that they couldn't see a brow tine so they just made it 3 up.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> My brother and his girlfriend were in Del Frisco's sat night when a bunch of Cowboys came in...no one at the bar gave up a seat to anyone even Zeke, he reached over a couple to get his drink...lasted about 30-minutes before the entire restaurant broke out into an Eagles chant...wish I could have been there to see it...to hear my brother tell it and share the clips he shot with his phone was priceless.
> 
> Joe


And here it is, Joe. In all it's glory. 

https://www.crossingbroad.com/2019/12/eagles-fans-greeted-some-cowboys-at-del-friscos-last-night.html


----------



## nicko

Question for northern tier guys......is it worth it to make a late season trip up there for buck only? I have seen bucks down here in the SE corner of the state holding their antlers into March but not sure how soon northern tier bucks will shed their antlers. Have you seen them holding long enough to make a mid-January trip worthwhile?


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Question for northern tier guys......is it worth it to make a late season trip up there for buck only? I have seen bucks down here in the SE corner of the state holding their antlers into March but not sure how soon northern tier bucks will shed their antlers. Have you seen them holding long enough to make a mid-January trip worthwhile?


Hey Nicko. I think it’s all over the map honestly. I had a buddy shoot a buck in rifle that shed his right antler right where he stood after shooting him. Another one found a shed last weekend. In Central PA. However others are still holding fine. Ever year it seems more bucks are shedding earlier? I wouldn’t postpone a trip to camp though because of it. It could very well happen in your area too. Go enjoy yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I've killed bucks three out of the last 6 years during the late season and generally see more bucks in the late season than I do in the early season.That's not to say some bucks haven't already shed but I wouldn't hesitate to bank on killing a buck then.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Question for northern tier guys......is it worth it to make a late season trip up there for buck only? I have seen bucks down here in the SE corner of the state holding their antlers into March but not sure how soon northern tier bucks will shed their antlers. Have you seen them holding long enough to make a mid-January trip worthwhile?


I've never hunted up there but i have seen bucks shedding by then and before in 4E...for that very reason I'm always a bit hesitant about shooting a big doe because it could actually be a buck.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've never hunted up there but i have seen bucks shedding by then and before in 4E...for that very reason I'm always a bit hesitant about shooting a big doe because it could actually be a buck.


Thanks for the feedback guys.  May make the trip up.

I've burned both of my 3A antlerless tags so I won't have to worry about that. It's buck or bust.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. May make the trip up.
> 
> I've burned both of my 3A antlerless tags so I won't have to worry about that. It's buck or bust.


Take the flintlock and you can kill either or.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Take the flintlock and you can kill either or.


That would require me to buy a flintlock.


----------



## nicko

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game...U_aEexfg0P6S38xNemNYJxMy_U6QB6UXVhsyoT6VgIMlU


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> The three up replaced the 4 point areas.Too many people were complaining that they couldn't see a brow tine so they just made it 3 up.


Alot of illegal activity already goes on in this state and i think alot more would go on with a 3 up or 4pt rule....atleast in my area i believe. There were of course a few i never set eyes on but i did see 17 total buck this year. 7 were legal...4 of them barely so.

This guy was by far the smallest of the 8's i saw this year but the nicest of the barely legal's. Can't say if he survived the gun season but he was still alive after dark the first day of it.


----------



## Spency

A little 8 that made it through so far. Hope hes a young one with some potential.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Question for northern tier guys......is it worth it to make a late season trip up there for buck only? I have seen bucks down here in the SE corner of the state holding their antlers into March but not sure how soon northern tier bucks will shed their antlers. Have you seen them holding long enough to make a mid-January trip worthwhile?


mid-January is pushing it. Typically 75% are shed by then. Probably 1/3 are shed now.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Spency said:


> A little 8 that made it through so far. Hope hes a young one with some potential


Every young deer that survives has potential.


----------



## Matt Musto

http://https://adventures.everybodyshops.com/pa-rules-tagging-deer/?fbclid=IwAR3Dvbq91fqMl6Dnv9S5KwVp4IbpYjmr36dg4jaqxDzOswMa4oU3Zb5tPE8

Look like the PGC may make a change to tagging requirements. What is legal in Special regs may become legal for entire state.


----------



## conservewild

Matt Musto said:


> http://https://adventures.everybodyshops.com/pa-rules-tagging-deer/?fbclid=IwAR3Dvbq91fqMl6Dnv9S5KwVp4IbpYjmr36dg4jaqxDzOswMa4oU3Zb5tPE8
> 
> Look like the PGC may make a change to tagging requirements. What is legal in Special regs may become legal for entire state.


Why does the PGC not make hunters report their kill? Those stupid cards don't work I would imagine they don't want to know then they can report whatever data they want.


----------



## Matt Musto

conservewild said:


> Why does the PGC not make hunters report their kill? Those stupid cards don't work I would imagine they don't want to know then they can report whatever data they want.


I'm pretty sure they do. You can do it online, by phone or mail in a card.


----------



## 138104

conservewild said:


> Why does the PGC not make hunters report their kill? Those stupid cards don't work I would imagine they don't want to know then they can report whatever data they want.


Yes, but most hunters don't our harvest numbers are an estimate. Mandatory reporting before you can buy a license on whether or not you filled a tag would go a long way.


----------



## Gene94

Matt Musto said:


> I'm pretty sure they do. You can do it online, by phone or mail in a card.


Hope they come out with an app like some states are doing. Easy to buy license, notch your tags, and report your harvest all online through the app. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Gene94 said:


> Hope they come out with an app like some states are doing. Easy to buy license, notch your tags, and report your harvest all online through the app.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


You can report your kills on-line through the PGC website. I have been using it is long as it has been available to report kills.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> You can report your kills on-line through the PGC website. I have been using it is long as it has been available to report kills.


Yeah it's not too bad that way. But I've hunted MO with their app and it's hands down the easiest, most user friendly way to purchase, notch, and report. Don't know what it would cost to develop the app. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Gene94 said:


> Yeah it's not too bad that way. But I've hunted MO with their app and it's hands down the easiest, most user friendly way to purchase, notch, and report. Don't know what it would cost to develop the app.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Easy and user friendly are not terms synonymous with PA hunting rules and regs.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Easy and user friendly are not terms synonymous with PA hunting rules and regs.


Lol, very true. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Getting ready to take my little girl (9) and lab/hound mix for a long walk in the woods. Going to check a property with cams left since archery and want to look for leftover sign for next year. Stoked and an awesome way to start Christmas Eve! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sounds like a great morning, enjoy!


----------



## conservewild

nicko said:


> You can report your kills on-line through the PGC website. I have been using it is long as it has been available to report kills.


should be mandatory the reality is a very low percentage report their kills in Pa.


----------



## dougell

conservewild said:


> Why does the PGC not make hunters report their kill? Those stupid cards don't work I would imagine they don't want to know then they can report whatever data they want.


Reporting kills is mandatory.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Yes, but most hunters don't our harvest numbers are an estimate. Mandatory reporting before you can buy a license on whether or not you filled a tag would go a long way.


The problem with that is it costs the PGC .90 everytime someone reports through PALS.Add up every tag and they would end up paying out a couple million dollars.They don't need an exact count and they'll never get one.All they need to know is the harvest trend and the current system does it better than any other state.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> The problem with that is it costs the PGC .90 everytime someone reports through PALS.Add up every tag and they would end up paying out a couple million dollars.They don't need an exact count and they'll never get one.All they need to know is the harvest trend and the current system does it better than any other state.


Well, time for a new vendor. That is ridiculous if they are paying 0.90 per report. I'll stop reporting if that number is correct.


----------



## Billy H

I think reporting requirements are going to completely change in areas of the state due to CWD. With the cull the herd mindset is it really going to matter. :zip:


----------



## dougell

It's correct.They get .90 for every transaction.That's why every license has .90 tacked onto it.


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> Reporting kills is mandatory.


a very low percentage do and that is fact!! other states get it right it's not hard if you are caught without a confirmation number it's illegal. Pa does not want to know


----------



## dougell

What do other states do to make it better and more accurate?


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> The problem with that is it costs the PGC .90 everytime someone reports through PALS.Add up every tag and they would end up paying out a couple million dollars.They don't need an exact count and they'll never get one.All they need to know is the harvest trend and the current system does it better than any other state.


How foolish can people be. The current system does it better than any other?? Really


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> The problem with that is it costs the PGC .90 everytime someone reports through PALS.Add up every tag and they would end up paying out a couple million dollars.They don't need an exact count and they'll never get one.All they need to know is the harvest trend and the current system does it better than any other state.


It used to be .70 per report using the on-line system. If the PGC would put the money out to develop their own system, they wouldn't have to paying recurring and escalating fees to use somebody else's data base system and have that company manage the data. But who knows....maybe it is cheaper in the long run to rent than own.


----------



## nicko

conservewild said:


> a very low percentage do and that is fact!! other states get it right it's not hard if you are caught without a confirmation number it's illegal. Pa does not want to know


It is illegal per the game laws in PA as well but it is not enforced.


----------



## dougell

conservewild said:


> How foolish can people be. The current system does it better than any other?? Really


Yep,really.Give me an example of how another state does it more accurately.


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> It's correct.They get .90 for every transaction.That's why every license has .90 tacked onto it.


Then the millions it costs to have every single tag reported is a non-issue. By charging .90 per license but not making sure every harvest is reported they are actually making money. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

conservewild said:


> How foolish can people be. The current system does it better than any other?? Really





dougell said:


> Yep,really.Give me an example of how another state does it more accurately.


Yeah I'd like to know as well. You can't make people follow the law. If you could there would be no poaching or trespassing.


----------



## dougell

Huh?The vendor get's the .90 not the PGC.


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> Yep,really.Give me an example of how another state does it more accurately.


Ohio for one is much more accurate along with many other states


----------



## nicko

The lack of compliance in reporting of kills used to rankle me but I really don’t care anymore. We’ve gone around about it many times… I’ve contacted the game commission about it… it’s not important to them....therefore it’s not important to me. I read an article a few years ago that Pennsylvania reporting numbers compliance rate was below 30% for all kills. But still no changes were made to enforce compliance.

There are bigger things going on like CWD that we as hunters need to be concerned about.


----------



## 138104

Any programmers on this thread? Let's say conservatively there are 1,000,000 transactions on PALS each year. That means we as hunters are paying $900,000 per year for the PALS sight. That seems ridiculously expensive, especially since that sight doesn't even track my kills over the years!


----------



## dougell

conservewild said:


> Ohio for one is much more accurate along with many other states


OK.Do you know that Ohio no longer requires deer to be checked in?Do you know what percentage of people don't report in Ohio?In Pa,we know the percentage in every WMU who don't report so that makes Pa's system more accurate.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Any programmers on this thread? Let's say conservatively there are 1,000,000 transactions on PALS each year. That means we as hunters are paying $900,000 per year for the PALS sight. That seems ridiculously expensive, especially since that sight doesn't even track my kills over the years!


I don't know anything about computer programming but I do know that most states use the same system and same vendor.There may be others out there but I doubt they charge any less.


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> Huh?The vendor get's the .90 not the PGC.


Gotcha 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> The lack of compliance in reporting of kills used to rankle me but I really don’t care anymore. We’ve gone around about it many times… I’ve contacted the game commission about it… it’s not important to them....therefore it’s not important to me. I read an article a few years ago that Pennsylvania reporting numbers compliance rate was below 30% for all kills. But still no changes were made to enforce compliance.
> 
> There are bigger things going on like CWD that we as hunters need to be concerned about.


It's always bugged me that people can't take a few seconds to report a kill.It bugs me even more that the ones complaining about the PGC are usually part of the 70% who refuse to report kills.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> It's always bugged me that people can't take a few seconds to report a kill.It bugs me even more that the ones complaining about the PGC are usually part of the 70% who refuse to report kills.


I report all my kills but don't know a single other hunter that does. I hint around to my friends that don't but I don't think they care.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Huh?The vendor get's the .90 not the PGC.


I think the thought is that the PGC get's .90 per license. If there is truly only 25% that report, then they only spend 25% of the money they took in for the cost of the reports, leaving three quarters of the .09 they collected as "profit".

This is assuming I/we are understanding what you said when you said they get .90 per license.


----------



## dougell

They is the vendor.THE VENDOR GET'S THE .90 FROM every license,tag,permit and report made via Pals.If you call it in or do it on line,the vendor gets 
.90 for every report.If you mail a report card in,the PGC get's charged the postage.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> They is the vendor.THE VENDOR GET'S THE .90 FROM every license,tag,permit and report made via Pals.If you call it in or do it on line,the vendor gets
> .90 for every report.If you mail a report card in,the PGC get's charged the postage.


Yes, but did you say the PGC has tacked on .90 to each license? If I pay .90 when I buy it, then the PGC shouldn't be out anything, whether I report or not.

Not trying to be argumentative, just trying to understand how it works.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> it's always bugged me that people can't take a few seconds to report a kill.it bugs me even more that the ones complaining about the pgc are usually part of the 70% who refuse to report kills.


amen!!


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Yes, but did you say the PGC has tacked on .90 to each license? If I pay .90 when I buy it, then the PGC shouldn't be out anything, whether I report or not.
> 
> Not trying to be argumentative, just trying to understand how it works.


The PGC is charged .90 for every transaction.They tack .90 to the cost of every license,permit etc which covers the cost to PALS.They also get charged .90 for every harvest report but that cost is not passed onto the hunter so they have to pay it.If hunters had to pay .90 for every report,even fewer would report.It's the same reason that the PGC paid the postage on the report cards.Even a free youth pheasant stamp costs .90 because they have to pay the vendor.The PGC doesn't keep the money.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> The PGC is charged .90 for every transaction.They tack .90 to the cost of every license,permit etc which covers the cost to PALS.They also get charged .90 for every harvest report but that cost is not passed onto the hunter so they have to pay it.If hunters had to pay .90 for every report,even fewer would report.It's the same reason that the PGC paid the postage on the report cards.Even a free youth pheasant stamp costs .90 because they have to pay the vendor.The PGC doesn't keep the money.


Got it. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> OK.Do you know that Ohio no longer requires deer to be checked in?Do you know what percentage of people don't report in Ohio?In Pa,we know the percentage in every WMU who don't report so that makes Pa's system more accurate.


Fake news Ohio requires check in as does Indiana Illinois etc all much more accurate than Pa

All hunters who harvest a deer or turkey are required to create their own game tag.

We strongly recommend that hunters protect their deer and/or turkey permits and game tags from the elements by placing them in a plastic bag or protective pouch before and after they are attached to the animal.

STEP 1: Every person who kills a deer or wild turkey must immediately:

 Make a game tag with the hunter’s name, date, time, and county of kill.

 Attach the completed game tag to the deer or wild turkey at the place where it fell.

 Fill in the deer or wild turkey permit with the date, time, and county of kill. (Exempt landowners do not need to complete this step.)

Once finished with Step 1, the hunter legally possesses the deer or wild turkey and is free to transport it.

STEP 2: For deer, the hunter must complete the game check and tagging process by noon the day after the kill. If the deer is killed on the last day of a season, it must be checked in by 11:30 p.m. on the day of kill. For wild turkey, the hunter must complete the game check and tagging process by 11:30 p.m. on the same day the turkey was killed.

STEP 3: The confirmation number must remain with the animal and its parts. The number may be written on the back or bottom of a mount


----------



## dougell

Sorry,but you are wrong.Ohio uses a call in system now.Can you tell me what percentage of hunters call in their kill and then just take the deer home to process?

A hunter may immediately complete the game check process prior to moving the game. There are several ways to receive a confirmation code:
-Call 1-877-TAG-IT-OH (1-877-824-4864)
-Exempt landowners call 1-866-703-1928 for operator-assisted landowner game check. Fees apply
-Visit ohiogamecheck.com, the select “Game Check”
-Visit any authorized license sales agent. A list of sales agents may be found at wildohio.gov. Be sure to bring your permit number to the license agent.


----------



## dougell

You're on a role with the fake news.It looks like Indiana no longer requires deer to be checked in.They even charge $3 for a phone check in.

Other Check In Game Options
Hunters still have the option of visiting traditional check stations where a confirmation number will be provided to hunters to place on their temporary transportation tag. There is also a phone-in option at 1-800-419-1326, however there will be a $3 charge for this service (Visa or Mastercard only).


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> Sorry,but you are wrong.Ohio uses a call in system now.Can you tell me what percentage of hunters call in their kill and then just take the deer home to process?
> 
> A hunter may immediately complete the game check process prior to moving the game. There are several ways to receive a confirmation code:
> -Call 1-877-TAG-IT-OH (1-877-824-4864)
> -Exempt landowners call 1-866-703-1928 for operator-assisted landowner game check. Fees apply
> -Visit ohiogamecheck.com, the select “Game Check”
> -Visit any authorized license sales agent. A list of sales agents may be found at wildohio.gov. Be sure to bring your permit number to the license agent.


I hunt Ohio every year both turkey and deer Yes you call in but it's illegal not to when you take the animal to a processor they require a check # the percentage their system gets to report is much much higher than PA. The Pa system is intentionally bad


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> You're on a role with the fake news.It looks like Indiana no longer requires deer to be checked in.They even charge $3 for a phone check in.
> 
> Other Check In Game Options
> Hunters still have the option of visiting traditional check stations where a confirmation number will be provided to hunters to place on their temporary transportation tag. There is also a phone-in option at 1-800-419-1326, however there will be a $3 charge for this service (Visa or Mastercard only).


Just stick to Pa their champ I actually hunt in these state the requirement to have the confirmation number is what makes the difference. I took my deer harvested in Indiana THIS YEAR to a processor they require my check #. Pa does not require said number therefore almost no one does it.


----------



## dougell

I haven't taken a deer to a processor in over 30 years.In fact,I really don't know many people who do.How do these other states account for those people reporting?Pa has a way.

By the way,Illinois doesn't require check stations anymore .
Illinois Deer and Turkey Harvest Reporting Site
Report your deer or turkey harvest using the form below. Please note that several measurements (listed on the back of the permit) are required before check-in can be completed.
Please enter your permit number and hit submit.
Permit #	

Again,if these states can't account for how many deer are processed at home without being reported,how can their estimates be more accurate?


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> I haven't taken a deer to a processor in over 30 years.In fact,I really don't know many people who do.How do these other states account for those people reporting?Pa has a way.
> 
> By the way,Illinois doesn't require check stations anymore .
> Illinois Deer and Turkey Harvest Reporting Site
> Report your deer or turkey harvest using the form below. Please note that several measurements (listed on the back of the permit) are required before check-in can be completed.
> Please enter your permit number and hit submit.
> Permit #
> 
> Again,if these states can't account for how many deer are processed at home without being reported,how can their estimates be more accurate?


We are not talking check stations the requirement to have a check # is what makes the difference the animal is illegal without that # Pa does not want to know. You google what you think is happening I hunt in these states the culture and enforcement leads to a much higher percentage of people reporting. I grew up in Pa and no one I knew ever mailed in the stupid card incredible antiquated system. if they start requiring a confirmation # that would be a good start.


----------



## nicko

The processor I take my deer to has a sign posted at his shop that says any deer brought to him must have the harvest ear tag attached.


----------



## dougell

conservewild said:


> Just stick to Pa their champ I actually hunt in these state the requirement to have the confirmation number is what makes the difference. I took my deer harvested in Indiana THIS YEAR to a processor they require my check #. Pa does not require said number therefore almost no one does it.


What makes the difference is that teams check over 30k deer at processors in Pa and then crosscheck those tag numbers with the harvest reports to see what percent actually report.That gives them the reporting rate.Ohio,Indiana and Illinois don't do that.They all use a reported harvest which is less accurate and every one of those agencies are on record admitting that Pa's system in more accurate.In the end it really doesn't matter because all they really need to know is harvest trends and both methods are statistically accurate enough.I don't know a single hunter who uses a processor so all those states show is how ,many deer are taken to processors.Do people in those states not cut up their own deer?


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> What makes the difference is that teams check over 30k deer at processors in Pa and then crosscheck those tag numbers with the harvest reports to see what percent actually report.That gives them the reporting rate.Ohio,Indiana and Illinois don't do that.They all use a reported harvest which is less accurate and every one of those agencies are on record admitting that Pa's system in more accurate.In the end it really doesn't matter because all they really need to know is harvest trends and both methods are statistically accurate enough.I don't know a single hunter who uses a processor so all those states show is how ,many deer are taken to processors.Do people in those states not cut up their own deer?


You are so full of crap those states are all on record saying Pa system is better really? That is the definition of Fake News


----------



## dougell

conservewild said:


> We are not talking check stations the requirement to have a check # is what makes the difference the animal is illegal without that # Pa does not want to know. You google what you think is happening I hunt in these states the culture and enforcement leads to a much higher percentage of people reporting. I grew up in Pa and no one I knew ever mailed in the stupid card incredible antiquated system. if they start requiring a confirmation # that would be a good start.


I cut up my own deer as do most people I know.What incentive would there be having a confirmation number on my tag?Again I ask,what percentage of hunters in those states don't report their kill?Do you think all of the Amish do?Unless you know the answer to that,you can't say that their systems are more accurate.


----------



## dougell

There's an interview with Mike Tonkovich from Ohio and he admits it.


----------



## dougell

Here you go Champ.I had to dig back to 2015 when Ohio still had check stations but here's an interview with Mike Tonkovich.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/mandatory-deer-check-in-the-myth.156706/


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> There's an interview with Mike Tonkovich from Ohio and he admits it.


I'll give you hypothetically that said interview does exist but what about all the other states that openly go on the record saying their system is not as good as Pa?


----------



## chuckalope

dougell said:


> I cut up my own deer as do most people I know.What incentive would there be having a confirmation number on my tag?Again I ask,what percentage of hunters in those states don't report their kill?Do you think all of the Amish do?Unless you know the answer to that,you can't say that their systems are more accurate.


If you do not have a confirmation number it is an illegal deer in Ohio as well as Indiana. They do not have a deer tag like Pennsylvania does. You attach the confirmation number to the ear with a homemade tag and that is your tag. So if you do not report your deer it goes untagged. It is a very serious offense and almost everyone takes it very seriously.


----------



## 13third

dougell said:


> Yep,really.Give me an example of how another state does it more accurately.


Maryland is a fine example of a state that does it MUCH better. Check out their phone app and you’ll see way Pa is still in the stone ages as far as reporting and collecting information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

conservewild said:


> I'll give you hypothetically that said interview does exist but what about all the other states that openly go on the record saying their system is not as good as Pa?


I don't have time to dig them up but they're on record.It was all around the same time that they were bagging the check stations.


----------



## conservewild

chuckalope said:


> If you do not have a confirmation number it is an illegal deer in Ohio as well as Indiana. They do not have a deer tag like Pennsylvania does. You attach the confirmation number to the ear with a homemade tag and that is your tag. So if you do not report your deer it goes untagged. It is a very serious offense and almost everyone takes it very seriously.


Spot on it's a much better system


----------



## dougell

chuckalope said:


> If you do not have a confirmation number it is an illegal deer in Ohio as well as Indiana. They do not have a deer tag like Pennsylvania does. You attach the confirmation number to the ear with a homemade tag and that is your tag. So if you do not report your deer it goes untagged. It is a very serious offense and almost everyone takes it very seriously.


It's also an illegal deer in Pa if it's not reported.There's just no way to enforce it if hunters process their own deer,which a high percentage of people do.It doesn't matter if those states have a higher reporting ratye,which they probably do.If you don't know the percentage not reporting,the numbers will not be accurate.It doesn't matter though.The deer population peaks every June and decreases every single day after that.No state knows exactly how many deer they have dead or alive.They need to know harvest trends in order to make management decisions and both reported and calculated harvests work.Calculated harvests like Pa uses are more accurate.+

They used to actually enforce non compliance but the cases got thrown out at the magistrate level because people claimed that they mailed in the report cards.That's when they started to do use a calculated harvest.


----------



## dougell

conservewild said:


> Spot on it's a much better system


What percentage of people in Maryland report their harvests?If you can't answer that,you can't say their system is more accurate.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> The processor I take my deer to has a sign posted at his shop that says any deer brought to him must have the harvest ear tag attached.


I doubt very many processors would take a deer without a tag.However,the tag only has to stay with the head until it's processed for consumption.I do my own processing but I take meat to a few different processors every year to have sticks and hot dogs made.They don't have to legally see a tag and I've never had one ask for it.We killed 13 deer so far this year and they've all been reported but there would be no way for anyone to know,confirmation number or not because I don't take them to get processed.


----------



## PAbigbear

conservewild said:


> Spot on it's a much better system


Why did your old screename get banned?


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> OK.Do you know that Ohio no longer requires deer to be checked in?Do you know what percentage of people don't report in Ohio?In Pa,we know the percentage in every WMU who don't report so that makes Pa's system more accurate.


Please explain how PA knows the exact percentage in each WMU that doesn’t report each year. I am all ears. 
I know you’re good friends with a local warden or WCO in your area, but the PA Game Comm is like god to you. They never get anything wrong on any subject and are head and shoulders above every other state in many capacities. Which is ridiculous. CWD, more deer than ever, best harvest reporting, best habitat and on and on. News flash.... they’re not as good as you think. Maybe in your rural corner.

I am not stating they are horrible....but there’s a lot to improve on and several blatant disregards. The PA harvest reporting system in PA is not the best in the country either and not even close. 
Secondly, where did you find that the PGC is charged .90 cents for each license sold and then also charged another .90 again for when a hunter reports online? I was told by PGC two years ago that it was .90 for each report (not both) and that the PGC attaches .90 to each license cost-which to a few member’s posts earlier actually nets them $, since only 35% of our hunters report. I would like to better understand where this came from. Thx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Checking in before going about my Christmas business. I see everything on the Pa. thread is up to par. 
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've hunted in 7 states and every single one was easier the PA even as a non resident to buy tags, print licenses, read regulations, and report harvests as a whole system.

Ohio was extremely easy to aquire my required confirmation number this year. MD was simple to use an app in the field to report a turkey harvest in the spring. Shoot if you don't report in Idaho they call you until you do. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

TauntoHawk said:


> I've hunted in 7 states and every single one was easier the PA even as a non resident to buy tags, print licenses, read regulations, and report harvests as a whole system.
> 
> Ohio was extremely easy to aquire my required confirmation number this year. MD was simple to use an app in the field to report a turkey harvest in the spring. Shoot if you don't report in Idaho they call you until you do.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


No every state is on the record as saying Pa has a much better system!!!!!


----------



## conservewild

PAbigbear said:


> Why did your old screename get banned?


I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## TauntoHawk

conservewild said:


> No every state is on the record as saying Pa has a much better system!!!!!


I won't argue with anyone and I dont back my opinions with any data other then my opinion. BUT I never thought, "boy I wish this was like PA.


If I can aquire a non resident wolf tag in a more simple straightforward fashion than mailing an application like a letter to Santa hoping a county treasurers office keeps up with the next counties treasurer just to aquire a resident doe tag mid summer I'd say we're over complicating things a wee bit. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

TauntoHawk said:


> I won't argue with anyone and I dont back my opinions with any data other then my opinion. BUT I never thought, "boy I wish this was like PA.
> 
> 
> If I can aquire a non resident wolf tag in a more simple straightforward fashion than mailing an application like a letter to Santa hoping a county treasurers office keeps up with the next counties treasurer just to aquire a resident doe tag mid summer I'd say we're over complicating things a wee bit.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I forgot about mailing in applications for doe tags lol. it's been many years since I hunted Pa other than canned pheasants that don't require a license. I was being sarcastic in my last post


----------



## vonfoust

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I think it was fullmoon64 who suggested the idea that everyone gets a doe tag included with their license. I think that's a good idea and even better as an option...purchase it and get a WMU assigned to it and your good to go. Like an archery license, bear, muzzeloader...etc...you don't have to buy it if you don't want it.

That would make more sense to me...and think the current application system is a bit archaic. Alot of people also buy doe tags with no plans at all to use them. It's their money and their choice but buying tags in the attempt just to keep them from hunter's who would use them seems a bit childish to me.

For the first time...i reported all of my kills online this year and will likely continue to do it that way as long as it remains an option. One thing, i thought to be odd though. The PGC proposes shortening the fall turkey season in 2020 for WMU's 4C and 4E because of declining flock numbers. When i reported my fall bird...'they' asked for very little info about it all...in fact i don't remember a WMU even being an option for selecting where it was taken from...and it was taken in 4E. Seems curious to me?


I can't say how other states do it but our game commission is often handcuffed as far as making regulation changes. They can make all the proposals they want but more often then not they have little to no control in getting those proposals approved. 
Too many other outside governing agencies having control when they often should not...but that just my 02. cents.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Checking in before going about my Christmas business. I see everything on the Pa. thread is up to par.
> Merry Christmas to all.


bill hope u are feeling better,you look great in your avatar:zip:


----------



## full moon64

Reported mine online too..
..Too many deer are butchered at home,,save there buck tag for gun,and kill two bucks and two doe on one tag for each..Why not the selfish hunter says.That is the problem..
All kills should be reported PERIOD..


----------



## 138104

It's simple. Report on all your deer tags, whether used or not, or you can't purchase a license. If caught lying, then a hefty fine - $10,000 per tag you lied about.


----------



## 138104

Oh, and Merry Christmas to all. Hope everyone gets a chance to spend time with loved ones during this holiday season.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Oh, and Merry Christmas to all. Hope everyone gets a chance to spend time with loved ones during this holiday season.


u too Perry,,come up next year on rut hunt,,,I saw no drag marks at all...hair etc,,,Going late season,buck only..


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I only know of one guy who doesn't butcher his own deer, but he didn't get anything yet so far this year either. I believe my dad took a buck to be butchered once...he was sicker then a dog and just couldn't do it.
I don't see a problem with people butchering their own deer, i would rather know what i'm getting by doing my own anyway, but it does make it alot easier for people to take more deer then their supposed to in areas where they can get them out...and that happens alot.
I don't know if the commission tries to account for that in the stats but i would imagine the actual number of deer taken is considerably different then what's guesstimated?



Perry24 said:


> It's simple. Report on all your deer tags, whether used or not, or you can't purchase a license. If caught lying, then a hefty fine - $10,000 per tag you lied about.


I don't feel it's that simple. I think such a penalty would cause the state to lose more of the already dwindling number of participants we have. Some people don't want to be bothered or care about reporting...especially when nothing was taken.
Some people just plain forget about it. I'm guilty of it myself...with everything going on at the time, it's slipped my mind more then once. When remembering to send in a report card wasn't the first thing on my mind at the time...a friendly reminder wouldn't have hurt...and i can't believe i'm the only one who has ever forgotten. If you don't get DMAP tags or a 2nd turkey tag, for example, you may never have gotten a reminder when you did forgot.


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> I only know of one guy who doesn't butcher his own deer, but he didn't get anything yet so far this year either. I believe my dad took a buck to be butchered once...he was sicker then a dog and just couldn't do it.
> I don't see a problem with people butchering their own deer, i would rather know what i'm getting by doing my own anyway, but it does make it alot easier for people to take more deer then their supposed to in areas where they can get them out...and that happens alot.
> I don't know if the commission tries to account for that in the stats but i would imagine the actual number of deer taken is considerably different then what's guesstimated?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel it's that simple. I think such a penalty would cause the state to lose more of the already dwindling number of participants we have. Some people don't want to be bothered or care about reporting...especially when nothing was taken.
> Some people just plain forget about it. I'm guilty of it myself...with everything going on at the time, it's slipped my mind more then once. When remembering to send in a report card wasn't the first thing on my mind at the time...a friendly reminder wouldn't have hurt...and i can't believe i'm the only one who has ever forgotten. If you don't get DMAP tags or a 2nd turkey tag, for example, you may never have gotten a reminder when you did forgot.


I never reported a doe a couple years ago, so you aren't alone. I also don't butcher my own deer. [emoji33]


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I think more people do their own then don't but the shops do get hammered.

The nearest to me was charging $80 last year i believe. This year i was told he he didn't get near as many but was charging 90 and wanted them skinned first!

Perry...what does that emoji mean, i am not familiar with that one.:wink:


----------



## conservewild

full moon64 said:


> Reported mine online too..
> ..Too many deer are butchered at home,,save there buck tag for gun,and kill two bucks and two doe on one tag for each..Why not the selfish hunter says.That is the problem..
> All kills should be reported PERIOD..


 agree sure you have poaching in every state but Pa makes it to easy for to butcher your own crew to shoot more than their legal allotment


----------



## nicko

Have never butchered my deer but thinking about it.

Up late getting a brisket going for Christmas day. Once temp is stabilized, it's off to bed.

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> bill hope u are feeling better,you look great in your avatar:zip:


LOL , I'm doing well. Had the whole family here last night . The little ones were charged up, if only that energy could be bottled up. I could use a dose of that this morning.

Again Merry Christmas to all .


----------



## perryhunter4

Merry Christmas to the PA crew!!
Billy- that’s a great pic...lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Billy H said:


> Checking in before going about my Christmas business. I see everything on the Pa. thread is up to par.
> Merry Christmas to all.


Yep :lol3:


----------



## davydtune

I hope you all have a great Christmas!


----------



## full moon64

Merry Christmas too all:thumbs_up
..Hope everyone gets there target buck this year..OMG time goes so fast my birthday is also today..Got nice SPOT HOGG FAST EDDIE SIGHT double pin from my girlfriend..Opened early getting ready for late season..


----------



## Mathias

Merry Christmas everyone.
Enjoy the family time today and the serenity of the stand tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Merry Christmas my fellow PA hunters!


----------



## KylePap21

Looking into coyote calls, anyone have any luck with specific brands/models in PA? Have at least 3 running around the land I hunt deer on, would like to thin them out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Merry Christmas everybody. And happy b-day full moon.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Merry Christmas everybody. And happy b-day full moon.


thx
Nicko your the coolest. Giants sunday...and everyone coming back..Howard etc:darkbeer:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

KylePap21 said:


> Looking into coyote calls, anyone have any luck with specific brands/models in PA? Have at least 3 running around the land I hunt deer on, would like to thin them out.


I've used an RPS Extreme for yotes. Legal to use, inexpensive (well under 100$ if you look around), fairly loud, can be remotely controlled...and you can record or download just about any sound on to it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Happy Holidays Guys...*


----------



## HNTRDAVE

KylePap21 said:


> Looking into coyote calls, anyone have any luck with specific brands/models in PA? Have at least 3 running around the land I hunt deer on, would like to thin them out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buddy has a Foxpro , not sure of the model, we use up at camp. Had some close encounters with it but no kills.


----------



## Team Mike

Merry Christmas to everyone hope you all got what you asked Santa for


----------



## perryhunter4

Anybody know what’s going on with some of the pines in PA? Seems like several jack pines and hemlocks are being diseased and dying out (drying). Yesterday I walked by a jack pine I had a lock-on in last year (killed a nice buck in archery) and the tree was pretty bad. Bark was all gone and tree looked really dry and dead. Last year the tree was perfectly in good health. 
I also saw a few hemlocks that appeared like they were starting to go (not as bad as the jack pine).
It’s a shame because I really like hunting out of hemlocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

perryhunter4 said:


> Anybody know what’s going on with some of the pines in PA? Seems like several jack pines and hemlocks are being diseased and dying out (drying). Yesterday I walked by a jack pine I had a lock-on in last year (killed a nice buck in archery) and the tree was pretty bad. Bark was all gone and tree looked really dry and dead. Last year the tree was perfectly in good health.
> I also saw a few hemlocks that appeared like they were starting to go (not as bad as the jack pine).
> It’s a shame because I really like hunting out of hemlocks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hemlocks and mountain Laurel have been getting hit pretty hard with a blight the last few years. The older more mature stuff has really taken a beating here on the mountain behind my place in landisburg. Haven't heard anything specific about Jack Pines though.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Anybody know what’s going on with some of the pines in PA? Seems like several jack pines and hemlocks are being diseased and dying out (drying). Yesterday I walked by a jack pine I had a lock-on in last year (killed a nice buck in archery) and the tree was pretty bad. Bark was all gone and tree looked really dry and dead. Last year the tree was perfectly in good health.
> I also saw a few hemlocks that appeared like they were starting to go (not as bad as the jack pine).
> It’s a shame because I really like hunting out of hemlocks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a big hemlock that has blight, but it has been holding on for the last 10 years. I've lost a bunch of jack pines, but really didn't give them much thought as I look at them as junk trees.


----------



## Mathias

I have had a Foxpro for years. Works great on gray’s, but no luck on coyotes.
Hemlocks have been affected by Wooly Adelgid for some time now, another gift from Asia.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> I have had a Foxpro for years. Works great on gray’s, but no luck on coyotes.
> Hemlocks have been affected by Wooly Adelgid for some time now, another gift from Asia.


I had one of the original foxpros that looked like a plastic flashlight.It worked but the digital sounds were short an monotonous.My one buddy and I really got into coyote hunting about 20 years ago but never killed a single animal back then.We had a pile of close calls but they'd always sneak in and catch you completely off guard.They did respond though but usually the only way we knew was by the fresh tracks that circled downwind.I upgraded the call with a wireless remote and we actually started getting the occasional shot.Last year I bought a new foxpro and the sounds are way better and you can even download sounds like the Johny Stewart gray fox pup in distress,which in my experience is the best gray fox sound of all time.Coyotes are fun to hunt and they are killable but anyone who can call them in and kill them on a consistent basis is truly elevated to hero status in my book.I'm not that guy.

Most of the coyotes that we've called in and then blew it on were called in with a pileated woodpecker.


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> Yes, but most hunters don't our harvest numbers are an estimate. Mandatory reporting before you can buy a license on whether or not you filled a tag would go a long way.


I like how MD does it where your tag isn't complete till you get the confirmation number from checking the deer in. Butchers wont tag a deer that is tagged without the confirmation number because the tag is technically not complete. Would definitely up the number of guys that report their harvests.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> The processor I take my deer to has a sign posted at his shop that says any deer brought to him must have the harvest ear tag attached.


Late to the party, yet again, but I think the point is that with the requirement of a confirmation number by butchers it guarantees that all deer going through said butcher will have been checked in to the PGC. Just because a tag is required does not mean that person checked the deer in online. I don't think that it would capture all the deer harvested because you will have guys who butcher their own who may not report it but it would provide an increase in the percentage of hunters reporting their harvests. My example would be Maryland as stated above. It worked well, can be checked in via app, phone or website. While I don't have an issue with the PGCs system, if their was to be a change to increase hunter participation in the reporting of deer I think MD's model was decent.


----------



## Mathias

Who’s hunting this afternoon?!


----------



## dougell

I'm gonna leave work in about an hour.I have no intentions of killing any more deer this year but my son wants to fill his final tag with his new Mathews VRX.We found some good sign this past weekend in the snow and hung a stand but a SE wind is doable but a little sketchy.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Late to the party, yet again, but I think the point is that with the requirement of a confirmation number by butchers it guarantees that all deer going through said butcher will have been checked in to the PGC. Just because a tag is required does not mean that person checked the deer in online. I don't think that it would capture all the deer harvested because you will have guys who butcher their own who may not report it but it would provide an increase in the percentage of hunters reporting their harvests. My example would be Maryland as stated above. It worked well, can be checked in via app, phone or website. While I don't have an issue with the PGCs system, if their was to be a change to increase hunter participation in the reporting of deer I think MD's model was decent.


I don't have any doubt that the compliance rate is higher in any state where a confirmation number is required to take it to a butcher or taxidermist.It's still an estimate though because you have no idea how many people who process the deer themselves and don't report the kill.Like I said,I reported 12 or 13 kills this year but cut up every deer myself.Other than wanting to do the right thing,there was no motivation for me to report them.It's an estimate any way you look at it but it's a more accurate estimate if you know the compliance rate and Pa knows what that is.In the big picture,it still doesn't matter.All they need is a harvest trend from year to year to make sound management decisions.They don't know how many deer are poached,hit and not recovered,hit by cars,killed by predators,die from disease etc.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> Who’s hunting this afternoon?!


I'd be a little surprised if you weren't out this morning Matt :wink:

I was out this morning with no real expectations of seeing anything...but saw a bb and a 5pt. Heard the guys who own one of the biggest neighboring properties in that area didn't get much this year, perhaps most of the buck i saw in archery season made it through?!

Calling for only some sprinkles around here tomorrow so i might go out for a bit...


----------



## Mathias

No, I wasn’t out, thought about it though. Mornings just aren’t very productive....come to think of it, afternoons haven’t been either :embara:


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Who’s hunting this afternoon?!


Raises hand.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice, Billy...good luck!


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I don't have any doubt that the compliance rate is higher in any state where a confirmation number is required to take it to a butcher or taxidermist.It's still an estimate though because you have no idea how many people who process the deer themselves and don't report the kill.Like I said,I reported 12 or 13 kills this year but cut up every deer myself.Other than wanting to do the right thing,there was no motivation for me to report them.It's an estimate any way you look at it but it's a more accurate estimate if you know the compliance rate and Pa knows what that is.In the big picture,it still doesn't matter.All they need is a harvest trend from year to year to make sound management decisions.They don't know how many deer are poached,hit and not recovered,hit by cars,killed by predators,die from disease etc.


understand that completely....there is no perfect system I just see the MD one to be beneficial because it forces/encourages more people to report their deer. If the PGC method works for them that is great but I think when most guys on here complain its more of a consumer complaint.....why can't the PGC make it easier for them? Or make it harder on the next guy so they don't shoot multiple deer on the same tag. First world problems ya know....


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck Matt. I was thinking about getting out tomorrow morning but my wife reminded me some friends invited to their house for brunch.

Christmas Eve night at my brothers, Christmas Day at our house, going out with friends tonight, brunch tomorrow. I’m starting to reach my “being social” limit for the year.


----------



## full moon64

Good luck ,Billy,Matt.....Im waiting New years Day too start..


----------



## nicko

Just saw you’re out there to Billy… Good luck. Just wondering what type of bow are you shooting now?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Made the annual trek to 5D this morning, saw 10+ but only BB and spike in range.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Just saw you’re out there to Billy… Good luck. Just wondering what type of bow are you shooting now?


The one in the picture is a 2019 xpedition mountaineer x. Was looking for a 50 pound bow and got this one with an extra set of 65 pound limbs for a great price on the classified . Went into it blind as I never shot an xpedition. Turned out to be a good move. It has a lot of the qualities I like in a bow with a smooth as butter draw all the way through with not so much as a bump of roll over and an Elite like solid back wall, very quiet as well. I put the biscuit on it just to shoot it and it never came off. Have QAD here that'll go on eventually ( maybe) 

Still have my Ritual,, and a Pulse I'll keep forever. 

No kill this afternoon. Saw two doe but nothing to shoot.


----------



## Bucket

The X mrked it's spot! Not a 200 pounder, but a nice size doe none the less. What a nice afternoon to be in the woods.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'm thinking about a new bow for next year but honestly still like my 20 plus year old hoyt quite a bit. A new fiber optic sight is a definite though...preferably one with alot more fiber length then the one i'm using. Shouldn't be very hard to find one with more though as it doesn't have very much...any suggestions?

LTG...what do you have over your foot apparel in that pic? Something like those could have come in handy during the last week of the regular archery season. How cold was it in 5D this morning?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Bucket!


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'm thinking about a new bow for next year but honestly still like my 20 plus year old hoyt quite a bit. A new fiber optic sight is a definite though...preferably one with alot more fiber length then the one i'm using. Should be very hard though as it doesn't have much...any suggestions?
> 
> LTG...what do you have over your foot apparel in that pic? Something like those could have come in handy during the last week of the regular archery season. How cold was it in 5D this morning?


Spot Hogg's will last you another 20+ years. Plenty of options to chose from.


----------



## Mathias

Another exciting sit, this property is amazing this year. No activity at 450 and I stood to get down. Heard deer crossing the creek, water is low now and the rocks gives them away. 

First 2 small does or possibly buttons. Next 6 were bucks, yes 6. I’ve seen bachelor groups here virtually all year. A few more does and fawns. Watched 2 bucks making what appeared to be scrapes, antlers in low hanging branches and pawing the ground. They all milled around in front of me forever, browsing. Never in bow range, about 45 yards out. I did hear branches breaking, had the deer looking too, to my left, never saw what was there. I don’t think my target buck was present, but it got dark real quick. I had to stay in my stand until 535 when my barking dog noises finally convinced them to move on. If nothing else, it should be a great shed properly.
May sit in the morning despite my misgivings.


----------



## Mathias

Way to go Bucket!


----------



## TauntoHawk

That's it I'm just gonna say it........ Im ready for turkey season 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thanks for the suggestion Perry...perusing a few prospects right now.

Matt, i didn't really think i had much of a chance seeing a buck i was after this year during the morning hours...but i was definitely wrong about that. I wouldn't count yourself out of the running just yet given what your seeing. Still have time to make it happen and...you never know.

Taunto...i love hunting turkey but i ain't no where near ready for spring yet:mg:


----------



## Billy H

Congrats bucket. It was indeed a nice day to be out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> LTG...what do you have over your foot apparel in that pic? Something like those could have come in handy during the last week of the regular archery season. How cold was it in 5D this morning?


Arctic Shield boot covers. They go along on every sit below freezing. Fold up fairly well in pack. I think it was around 28 when I parked. Beautiful morning, light breeze. Buddy filled a doe tag.


----------



## nicko

Congrats bucket. 1st deer of the 2nd season in the thread.


----------



## Ajd2

Filled a doe tag tonight in 4B. Big doe, Watched her crash in 60 yds. Great night


----------



## 138104

Ajd2 said:


> Filled a doe tag tonight in 4B. Big doe, Watched her crash in 60 yds. Great night


Congrats! Where do you hunt in 4B? I'm in Liverpool Twp.


----------



## Ajd2

I’m about as far south as you get in 4B, just west of Chambersburg.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Ajd2


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> That's it I'm just gonna say it........ Im ready for turkey season
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Is that because you keep getting all these random pictures of strutters??? What kind of person would taunt a poor turkey fanatic in such a way........


----------



## dougell

Nice doe bucket.


----------



## Ajd2

Thanks guys. Felt good to get it done in the 2nd season.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice doe Ajd.


----------



## LetThemGrow

4 fawns in range, doe and her 2 fawns stayed out of range as daylight faded...got to hear the turkeys roost so that was pretty cool ending to the day.


----------



## nicko

Getting out for my first sit of the 2nd season tomorrow morning. Rain coming on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## nick060200

Hoping to get out tomorrow afternoon. Wife and 1 kid feeling sick again though. They are grouping up pretty good.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Hoping to get out tomorrow afternoon. Wife and 1 kid feeling sick again though. They are grouping up pretty good.


The crud/virus has been going around. My wife has been working through it for a week. Luckily our son and I have avoided it.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> The crud/virus has been going around. My wife has been working through it for a week. Luckily our son and I have avoided it.


going around alot...stay in woods Nicko...flu is going too get worse,I got shot,,fingers crossed


----------



## 138104

Man, keep that crap down in the SE part of the state. 

Woke up and it is foggy...visibility is maybe 15-20 ft. Hoping it clears a bit so I can get out for a few hours this morning.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Man, keep that crap down in the SE part of the state.
> 
> Woke up and it is foggy...visibility is maybe 15-20 ft. Hoping it clears a bit so I can get out for a few hours this morning.


Good luck Perry:thumbs_up

Congrats Ajd2


----------



## 13third

3 year quest for a buck we called trash can is over. Seems like the good ones always die to a bumper instead of an arrow. One buddy had him at 18 yards this year and the limb on his Ravin exploded when he shot. He’s kicking himself for even buying the thing now being that we rag in him so much and he won’t even carry it when we hunt together. If he woulda had his Elite I’m sure trash can woulda made him a nice wall ornament. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

13third said:


> 3 year quest for a buck we called trash can is over. Seems like the good ones always die to a bumper instead of an arrow. One buddy had him at 18 yards this year and the limb on his Ravin exploded when he shot. He’s kicking himself for even buying the thing now being that we rag in him so much and he won’t even carry it when we hunt together. If he woulda had his Elite I’m sure trash can woulda made him a nice wall ornament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice buck! How'd you find out he was killed by a car?


----------



## 13third

Perry24 said:


> Nice buck! How'd you find out he was killed by a car?


Know the lady who hit him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great buck but bad ending. Is anybody able to salvage the meat?

In the stand for my 1st sit of the late season. Fog is mostly lifted but a little more breeze than I expected.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A buck was hit 2 days ago crossing the road not far from me and a fella was seen hastily kicking the antlers off. Made it through almost the entire hunting season and gets hit by a car...almost as depressing as watching the Dallas Cowboys' attempts at playing football this year.

Good luck to those out today. After 10 in the morning and still foggier then hell here.


----------



## nick060200

Hopefully something bigger comes out.


----------



## tyepsu

Now that I live in Ohio I dont seem to make it to PA to hunt often. Hard to drive an hour to hunt smaller deer than there are out my door. I'm in 2A this afternoon. Checked 2 cams for first time since late October. Had 2 absolute studs show up early and mid November. A decent 3 1/2 year old came by December 22nd. With 2 doe in the freezer from Ohio, I'm holding out for a buck only. Best of luck everyone


----------



## nick060200

Tagged a good size doe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Shame on a dandy buck, congrats on doe!


----------



## full moon64

nick060200 said:


> Tagged a good size doe


good deal


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the doe kill.

Good day for some outdoor projects and college football awprint:


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Congrats on the doe kill.
> 
> Good day for some outdoor projects and college football awprint:


thats right Penn State won,,now big game tomorrow:zip:


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the doe Nick.


----------



## nick060200

Thanks guys.


----------



## vonfoust

nick060200 said:


> Tagged a good size doe


Congrats. Maybe I missed it, but who is Bella?


----------



## nick060200

vonfoust said:


> Congrats. Maybe I missed it, but who is Bella?


Just one of my daughters. I figure I could put names on the arrows or number them. Mostly for when I'm tuning. 
I got enough kids to fill the quiver now so I figured why not. Blessed is the man whose quiver is full!


----------



## 138104

Congrats Nick!


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> Just one of my daughters. I figure I could put names on the arrows or number them. Mostly for when I'm tuning.
> I got enough kids to fill the quiver now so I figured why not. Blessed is the man whose quiver is full!


Where is the like button. :thumbs_upCongrats .


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats Nick!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Tomorrow looks like it’s gonna be a washout.


----------



## nick060200

Anyone else agree that the deer tags need to be updated ? I like the notch method they use in other states. And I'm not sure why you have to write the wmu on the tag when it's specific to whatever you bought it for.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Anyone else agree that the deer tags need to be updated ? I like the notch method they use in other states. And I'm not sure why you have to write the wmu on the tag when it's specific to whatever you bought it for.


There’s a lot about our deer tag system that could use an update. Agree that having to write the WMU unit on the tag for a WMU specific doe tag is redundant.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congratulations nick06.

Taken our state quite a while to get to where were at now, good or bad depending who you ask, but at least effort is being made to bring changes.


----------



## nicko

Suck on that Dallas!!!! Ha ha ha!!!

Not sure the Eagles can be expected to go far with as many injuries as they have ..... but they are crying in Dallas.


----------



## blackngold51

This was probably covered about 100 pages ago but any idea why late archery ends on the 20th? I had to double check the date because I thought it always ended on a Saturday.


----------



## Missions95

blackngold51 said:


> This was probably covered about 100 pages ago but any idea why late archery ends on the 20th? I had to double check the date because I thought it always ended on a Saturday.


I don’t know that there is a particular reason for it, but late archery doesn’t always end in Saturday. Early archery does, but it also starts on a Saturday. Late season starts day after Christmas, what ever day that is, so I suppose that’s why, but when do PA seasons ever make sense?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Suck on that Dallas!!!! Ha ha ha!!!
> 
> Not sure the Eagles can be expected to go far with as many injuries as they have ..... but they are crying in Dallas.


They played a very good game. I know some don’t like Wentz, but for me he’s the reason I have developed a liking of the Eagles. Kudos to the unknowns who stepped up.


----------



## PAKraig

blackngold51 said:


> This was probably covered about 100 pages ago but any idea why late archery ends on the 20th? I had to double check the date because I thought it always ended on a Saturday.


January 20th is MLK Day and also a state Holiday. Sometimes that's how it works. Last year early archery ended on a Monday because that was the day we celebrated Veterans Day. Just gives us 1 more day to hunt is all :wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Suck on that Dallas!!!! Ha ha ha!!!


For some reason i get the impression you don't like Dallas very much :wink:
They were in control of their own destinies and lost the game they had to have. Should have won alot more games, on paper at least...but they certainly should be crying!

I'm not sure how far the Eagles will go either...but who really expected them to make the playoff's basing that just off the number of players they lost to injury this season.


Not even going to attempt making any sense of how our seasons run. Hard enough to keep track of the reg's and they keep changing every year...


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> They played a very good game. I know some don’t like Wentz, but for me he’s the reason I have developed a liking of the Eagles. Kudos to the unknowns who stepped up.


Matt you need an Eagle avatar..?:darkbeer:


----------



## Billy H

So sick of the eagles hype all over TV already.The Eagles beat the giants twice the giants are 25 out of 32 teams in defence. They beat the skins.who are dead last in the NFL in offence. Over the last 4 games they won the cowboys were a 500 team. The giants and washington combined for 7 wins and 25 loses. Eagles have the worst record of any division winner in the NFL. Not sure where all the hype is coming from about this being a good team. They are middle of the road team that is lucky the NFC EAST sucked this year. Let's see if they pull one out of their arse next week, anything can happen. I'm happy for eagles fans enjoy the east champs while you can.


----------



## nicko

For a team decimated by injuries, they did more than anybody could have asked. They beat two playoff teams on the road (Packers and Bills), lost back to back games to the Pats and Seahawks but held both of them to 17 points, and won the games they had to while players kept dropping like flies.

I don't think they are Super Bowl caliber and they may not even make it out of the 1st round. But I love the energy and excitement the playoffs bring. The young guys seem to have give the entire team a shot of adrenaline and they are going into the playoffs on a 4 game win streak. Get in the playoffs and anything can happen.


----------



## nicko

Yo Doug, this post from the PGC popped up on my Facebook feed. Looks like your buddies son Gauge is in the top 10 of selected pics to be voted on.


----------



## 138104

Heading out to try and get it done on the last day of 2019. Anyone else hunting today?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Perry24 said:


> Heading out to try and get it done on the last day of 2019. Anyone else hunting today?


Goodluck. I’m planning on a afternoon sit.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Heading out to try and get it done on the last day of 2019. Anyone else hunting today?



Strapped in and ready. Winds are supposed to crank up mid to late morning but very calm right now.


----------



## Bucket

I'm starting to see more bucks with one antler on my trail cams. Kinda takes some of the wind out of the sails for me. I'll still get out as much as I can, just because I like this time of year, but my expectations are dropping.


----------



## 138104

Calm and drizzle right now. First time hunting this spot this year. There is a fence row for my neighbor's pasture to my right that deer like to follow. They usually come up the hill behind me, but sometimes come from the front.


----------



## 138104

Well, that's a first. Never had pictures post sideways on me.


----------



## 138104

Try again...


----------



## Billy H

Good luck to those that are out. Might give it a go this afternoon if time permits. Going to slip in and pull a couple cards here shortly.


----------



## 138104

Here's my rig. Oldie but goodie. Needs a set of flo orange strings though.


----------



## nicko

Dead in my corner of 5C.


----------



## 138104

Just 150# squirrels around me so far. Still drizzling, but no wind yet.


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck to those that are out and Happy New Years! My freezer is taped shut and I am borrowing some space from friends. Looks like my hunting season is over for the year and I have lots of eating to do before next year. Always a good problem to have.


----------



## 138104

KylePA said:


> Goodluck to those that are out and Happy New Years! My freezer is taped shut and I am borrowing some space from friends. Looks like my hunting season is over for the year and I have lots of eating to do before next year. Always a good problem to have.


I have plenty of freezer space if you still have tags...haha.

Haven't seen anything so far. Can only hunt until noon and then back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Perry24 said:


> Here's my rig. Oldie but goodie. Needs a set of flo orange strings though.


Looks good Dave. That spot looks good too. Good luck to you! Nice meeting you yesterday, the jacket you gifted my son should fit him for the next 2 years. Thanks again.

Josh


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Yo Doug, this post from the PGC popped up on my Facebook feed. Looks like your buddies son Gauge is in the top 10 of selected pics to be voted on.


Just saw that as well and knew I had seen it before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Perry24 said:


> I have plenty of freezer space if you still have tags...haha.
> 
> Haven't seen anything so far. Can only hunt until noon and then back at it tomorrow morning.


I have two 5c tags left. I still have the itch a bit but 4 deer in archery and 2 deer in rifle season makes it a bit easier to watch them out the kitchen window with binoculars instead.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Firing up the smoker for some jalapeño pepper stuffed with cream cheese and marinated beef, bacon wrapped poppers. Oh yeah I also most forgot… E-A-G-L-E-S....... EAGLES!!!!!!!

Have a happy and safe new year my fellow PA hunters.


----------



## 138104

So, are you able to hunt deer with rifles if you are in a CWD DMA or CWD DMAP? I am hearing a lot of shots and they aren't shotguns or flintlocks....


----------



## perryhunter4

Damn that looks good Nicko!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Damn that looks good Nicko!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The marinade on the beef smells outstanding!


----------



## Spency

Spent a little time out walking in 2H and 2F Sunday and Monday. 

Found 3 sheds, two smaller 4 point sides and a fork.

Walked up on a 130" or so heavy and tall 8 point yesterday afternoon that was bedded in some slashings on the edge of a powerline. He should be a dandy next year assuming he makes it the rest of the way.


----------



## full moon64

Happy New Year Too All,be safe...Nicko you gonna able too eat all that..:mg:


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Happy New Year Too All,be safe...Nicko you gonna able too eat all that..:mg:


BURP!!!! zzzzzzz. ....


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> BURP!!!! zzzzzzz. ....


whoooooooooooooo Nicko your like that eagles defense ready too eat:wink:


----------



## 138104

Red Eye 81 said:


> Looks good Dave. That spot looks good too. Good luck to you! Nice meeting you yesterday, the jacket you gifted my son should fit him for the next 2 years. Thanks again.
> 
> Josh


Good meeting you too. I'm glad it will work for him.

A little windy this morning on stand. Hopefully, I will at least see something today.


----------



## PAKraig

Perry24 said:


> Good meeting you too. I'm glad it will work for him.
> 
> A little windy this morning on stand. Hopefully, I will at least see something today.


Yeah, was this wind in the forecast? I sure didn't expect it...


----------



## 138104

PAKraig said:


> Yeah, was this wind in the forecast? I sure didn't expect it...


I wasn't expecting this either. Not sure how much longer I'll stick it out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Happy New Year!


----------



## perryhunter4

Happy New Years to the PA gang!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

perryhunter4 said:


> Happy New Years to the PA gang!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy New Years everyone! Hope everyone gets to enjoy the day with loved ones and large helpings of pork and sauerkraut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

Happy New Years to everyone!


----------



## Billy H

KylePA said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Hope everyone gets to enjoy the day with loved ones and large helpings of pork and sauerkraut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy new year

Pork it will be. 16 pounds of pork shoulder on the smoker , baby backs ready to go on a bit later:set1_cook2:


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Happy new year
> 
> Pork it will be. 16 pounds of pork shoulder on the smoker , baby backs ready to go on a bit later:set1_cook2:


enjoy Billy
Happy New Year


----------



## PAbigbear

Today I went out on my annual New Year's day flintlock hunt. I was still hunting across a sidehill when I walked up on doe that just stood out of her bed about 15 yards away. I cocked the hammer and misfired. This happened probably 30-40 more times, where the pan would go off but my gun wouldn't fire while the doe just stands there. I left her walk off and tried to clean up the pan and touch hole. I primed the pan and went another 20 yards and saw she was stopped again. Same scenario. Gun wouldn't go off. She slowly walked off again. Now, I did everything I could do to get my gun to fire and decided I would give it one more attempt. I went another 20 yards and caught her bedded in a cradle knoll, facing straight away. She turned back and looked at me. I got in position to get a decent shot while she was watching me and dropped the hammer. Finally it fired. She has no visible signs of injury and nothing looked out of place when I gutted her. The only thing that looked abnormal to me was her eyes. They looked like they were bulging out of her head and were glazed over. When I skinned her she didn't have a speck of fat, which is unheard of for a mature doe. The only thing I could think of was she had some kind of head trauma which caused her to act like that. I am nowhere near a CWD zone. Anyone ever experience something like that?















Found these too.


----------



## nicko

Hmmmm....saw a doe in Potter back in November with one bulging eye and had no problem walking right past my car.

Either way, congrats on the flintlock deer.


----------



## vonfoust

Happy New Year! Got my first turkey, this year isn't starting so well.


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> Happy New Year! Got my first turkey, this year isn't starting so well.
> View attachment 7031115


Oh man !!!! That's rough,


----------



## nicko

Oof!!! That bird did a number on your grille.


----------



## Bucket

Sorry about your luck. A buddy hit one years ago at 75 MPH in his big truck that hit right at the upper corner of the windshield. It's amazing what damage they can do.


----------



## vonfoust

That was probably about 55. No chance to even hit the brakes. Fortunately it seems as if it's just the grill.


----------



## dougell

I had a turkey total a customer's F150 a few years ago.Granted,it wasn't in prime condition but never thought I'd see the day when a 12lb bird could total a truck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats on the doe bigbear.

Never encountered a deer like that but from what your describing i don't think i would take the chance on it.

Killed a buck in archery 2016 that showed no outward signs of being injured prior to shooting it, when i walked up to him i saw dents on both antlers...presumably hit by a car or truck. When i was skinning him his glands didn't look right and were light pink in color...meat may have been ok but didn't risk it.


----------



## nicko

From the PGC Facebook page. Neat to see how far deer hunting has come in PA.


“Members of a Blair County hunting club are pictured here with one deer they harvested while hunting in Clinton County in 1900.

Depleted game populations and the deforestation of Penn’s Woods were two of the main reasons why sportsmen campaigned 125 years ago to establish a Pennsylvania Game Commission. Since its creation in 1895, the agency has worked to restore and maintain the state’s wild birds and wild mammals – and their habitats – for current and future generations.

In the same era this photo was taken, unregulated hunting and deforestation – notice the photo’s backdrop – combined to topple elk, wild turkey and whitetail populations. Seeing any deer in 1900 was big news; taking one through hunting surely was a Kodak moment like this one.

The Game Commission began stocking deer in 1906. Today, Pennsylvania’s hunters typically harvest more than 300,000 deer annually. Deer hunting remains the No. 1 reason why Pennsylvanians buy hunting licenses. In fact, Pennsylvania wildlife conservation would be at a loss to sustain the management of most other species without those deer hunter dollars. Deer matter that much.

*This photo was published in the June 1974 edition of Pennsylvania Game News. It was taken before safe firearms handling practices became mainstream. It’s glaringly obvious some of these hunters were hamming it up for the camera, but most probably knew better, just like all of us do today.”


----------



## dougell

That is cool.Hunting has come a long way since I started hunting in 1980.I went and picked up a couple skull mounts from my buddy on Tuesday afternoon.He did 700 hundred this year.He works for a taxidermist and they mounted over 300 as well,plus did 80+ bears.That would have been a pipe dream in 1980.The biggest buck they mounted in 1980 is still hanging in the shop.It wouldn't have even been a skull mount today.


----------



## nicko

A little fog this morning.


----------



## 138104

Good luck nicko. I have no motivation to head out today with this crappy weather.


----------



## nicko

No rain right now. A couple hour break before it’s supposed to start again.


----------



## nicko

Hunting local public land of this morning… Got in here and set up by 6:30 AM in the dark right along the edge of a row of corn. Just looked back a little bit ago and 50 yards behind me a slug gun Hunter had come in set up A little too close for my comfort. Hunting the exact same open strip that I am hunting. This will probably be a short morning for me.


----------



## nicko

Decided it’s not worth it… Came out to the parking area and I am one 8 cars. Looks like I can cross the spot off the list for late season hunting with a bow.


----------



## j.d.m.

Most likely it's only because the temps are warm enough for them to hunt. When it gets cold enough to grow icicles off your nuts, I find all of my local public spots vacant.


----------



## KylePA

Making lunch here and look out the back window. I had a stud of a buck running a yearling doe ragged. Two other bucks were hanging around as well keeping an eye on the action. Surprising to see that at noon in the late season.

Goodluck to those still grinding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I like the sounds of that Kyle. Heading north Thursday of next week to Potter for a few days. I used both my doe tags up there so it's buck or bust.


----------



## rogersb

I went out to put up a couple cameras on SGL. Saw lots of guys on easy access public. Went to harder to get to parking lot and had the place to myself as usual. Saw 11 deer total. 7 doe and one legal buck, the others I didn't get a good look at. 

Good luck to anyone still going out!


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> I like the sounds of that Kyle. Heading north Thursday of next week to Potter for a few days. I used both my doe tags up there so it's buck or bust.


I checked a couple cameras this afternoon that I haven't been able to get to since the last week of archery season and see most of the bucks are shed. First one that shed both sides was 12-7. Not saying there aren't some still holding but they aren't in my area.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Had a buddy find a nice matched pair this morning in 5B. Early for our area.


----------



## KylePA

PAbigbear said:


> I checked a couple cameras this afternoon that I haven't been able to get to since the last week of archery season and see most of the bucks are shed. First one that shed both sides was 12-7. Not saying there aren't some still holding but they aren't in my area.


The vast majority in my area of 5C are still holding on. A big difference between then northern and southern part of the state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

Had 2 does with their young at 15 yards yesterday and still can't shoot those does with their young. Helps that there are already deer in the freezer. Had a real nice 8 the week before at about 18 yards that I screwed up on.
Have seen a few up here in 3d this last week still with the head gear. Hope the hold it a few more days.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> I checked a couple cameras this afternoon that I haven't been able to get to since the last week of archery season and see most of the bucks are shed. First one that shed both sides was 12-7. Not saying there aren't some still holding but they aren't in my area.


Yeah, I known it's a gamble and bucks shed a lot sooner up north but I'll give it a shot anyway. I've seen bucks down here in 5C holding antlers into March.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> I've seen bucks down here in 5C holding antlers into March.


Same here in 5B. 

Finally got around to processing some cam footage from the rut...most of these bucks have been shot.


----------



## nicko

Great footage and some really good deer there too LTG. I don’t wanna say it’s a shame that you said most of those buck have been shot but at the same time…damn!!! I take it you know the people who have shot them or seen pictures of their kills. Also, the deer at the two minute and 50 second mark… What is sticking out of his head?


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Great footage and some really good deer there too LTG. I don’t wanna say it’s a shame that you said most of those buck have been shot but at the same time…damn!!! I take it you know the people who have shot them or seen pictures of their kills. Also, the deer at the two minute and 50 second mark… What is sticking out of his head?


Our conclusion is a small “tine”. My son calls him the Unicorn. Never saw from stand. Saw the big boy once from stand, son never got a good angle even though he was inside 30. Left us shaking though...


----------



## nicko

Three great games so far. Hoping the Eagles make it #4.

Eagles 26-24.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Three great games so far. Hoping the Eagles make it #4.
> 
> Eagles 26-24.


Ugh. I'm not too optimistic right now. The story of Wentz life.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Ugh. I'm not too optimistic right now. The story of Wentz life.


Complete BS that the refs did not call that helmet to helmet hit from Clowney. It would not change anything regarding Wentz but how do you miss something like that When the league is all about protecting quarterbacks?


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> complete bs that the refs did not call that helmet to helmet hit from clowney. It would not change anything regarding wentz but how do you miss something like that when the league is all about protecting quarterbacks?


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Complete BS that the refs did not call that helmet to helmet hit from Clowney. It would not change anything regarding Wentz but how do you miss something like that When the league is all about protecting quarterbacks?


he should have been ejected,,again we should have signed him too:sad:


----------



## Billy H

Poor eagles fans ,I feel your pain, lived it for a lot of years though this team was way over rated compared to some of the good eagles teams that dissapointed for so many years. The China doll was true to form, finished the season hurt on the bench. Every single year.


----------



## nick060200

I really do feel bad for Wentz. He must feel like crap


----------



## 13third

nicko said:


> Complete BS that the refs did not call that helmet to helmet hit from Clowney. It would not change anything regarding Wentz but how do you miss something like that When the league is all about protecting quarterbacks?


Maybe since they are thinking Barbie doll Brady May be done they will allow a quarterback to be considered a football player again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Complete BS that the refs did not call that helmet to helmet hit from Clowney. It would not change anything regarding Wentz but how do you miss something like that When the league is all about protecting quarterbacks?


Maybe the O-Line should be about protecting the QB. seattle has a lousy pass rush to boot.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Maybe the O-Line should be about protecting the QB. seattle has a lousy pass rush to boot.


Can only hold a block for so long before you'll get flagged for holding. Helmet-to-helmet should be called every time in the current NFL. Clowney ran in from behind Wentz and led with his helmet....into Wentz's helmet. That's not the fault of the O-line. By NFL definition, that;s targeting and it was not called. Would not have changed the outcome but these refs are so inconsistent. I don't expect perfection but be consistent.

End of day, the Eagles couldn't get it done. Injuries were a factor but every team has to deal with injuries. That said, Eagles were also down two starters on their O-line. At some point, it plays a factor.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Can only hold a block for so long before you'll get flagged for holding. Helmet-to-helmet should be called every time in the current NFL. Clowney ran in from behind Wentz and led with his helmet....into Wentz's helmet. That's not the fault of the O-line. By NFL definition, that;s targeting and it was not called. Would not have changed the outcome but these refs are so inconsistent. I don't expect perfection but be consistent.
> 
> End of day, the Eagles couldn't get it done. Injuries were a factor but every team has to deal with injuries. That said, Eagles were also down two starters on their O-line. At some point, it plays a factor.


Yeah, that has nothing to do with the O-line. Even vaunted Cowboy cheerleader Skip Bayless pointed out the cheap shot, no flag and noted that would have been an ejection in college football, which has less stringent QB protection rules. Didinger also noted correctly that that hit could have been called UR for spearing, helmet to helmet or targeting all your weight. The Eagles were one of the best in the league in the redzone and last night were 0 for 5 with just 3fgs. If Wentz isn't knocked out then I believe they win that game. He was the best QB inside the 20 this year. Even still, they had opportunities with McCown, but couldn't get it done. Still a success in my book given the rash of injuries this team sustained.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

McCown played pretty damn well considering the situation...they still had a chance at the least. Would the outcome have been different if Wentz hadn't been hurt?...obviously we will never know. A terrible way to end the season for him and the team at any rate.

Even on subsequent views...i still think a penalty should have been called on the Clowney hit...whether it was a purposely made or just an incidental heat of the moment hit. Looked like more of cheap shot then not...but most of the leagues helmet to helmet contact is incidental but still gets called...often for alot less of a hit then Wentz took. That hit just seemed totally unnecessary as Wentz was going to be down by contact whether he was touched again or not. However, if Wentz slid like a QB instead of diving like a RB i think the refs would have had no choice but to call it...but he didn't and that more or less made him fair game...as a RB with a different set of rules.

I first thought there should have been an offensive pass interference on that Vikings touchdown in the Saints game...but after watching some more clips with different angles it would seem the no call decision may have been best as both players were more or less doing equal amounts of hand fighting right before the ball got there.

I for sure wouldn't want to be a ref in the league today, trying to decide if something should be called or not, on the spot with the mere seconds at best they have see it and decide.


----------



## mastkvn

Philly sportsman show this weekend in oaks not a big fan but i'll take the grandson usually it's in march


----------



## Gene94

Finally was blessed with a bobcat this morning! First year trying to trap them!









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats gene!


----------



## 01dstewart01

Congrats very nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Thanks! I'm very happy! Now I need to decide whether I want a mount or a rug. Leaning towards a rug and getting my buddy to clean the skull. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats!


----------



## Billy H

Way to go with the cat, congrats


----------



## rogersb

Very nice cat! I've only ever seen one in the wild and never got one on camera, they must be a real trophy when you get one.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats on the bobcat. Only ever seen one.

Calling for 1-3"s of snow in my neck of the woods this afternoon...maybe finally get more then a dusting that melts away in a few hours. Calling for 62 on Saturday so either way whatever falls ain't gonna be around very long.
A friend of mine was going to flintlock hunt this afternoon. I'm doubting he went out though...with the snow falling and trying to keep the powder dry.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Gene94 said:


> Finally was blessed with a bobcat this morning! First year trying to trap them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Awesome! Saw 1 up at camp a few years back, beautiful animal. What was it’s weight?


----------



## Gene94

I didn't weigh it yet. Surprisingly enough it seems like we have lots of bobcats here! In the 1 1/2 years I've lived here (in 4B) I've seen 7 bobcats personally. I get them on trail camera regularly and my wife and other friends have seen them other times as well. My brother had 3 walk past him in one morning of bow hunting on my property. A trophy? ABSOLUTELY

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats on the cat....if you decide to get it mounted, don't skimp...find someone who specializes in cats...I've seen too many RUINED by bad taxidermy...by far the best I've ever seen was Bob's (Pope125) former member....I'll see if I can dig up a pic of it...


----------



## Billy H

Bob's cat is very nice . I've seen it up close really awesome job on that.


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats on the cat....if you decide to get it mounted, don't skimp...find someone who specializes in cats...I've seen too many RUINED by bad taxidermy...by far the best I've ever seen was Bob's (Pope125) former member....I'll see if I can dig up a pic of it...


Good to know, if you have a picture that would be great. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Gene94

Looks expensive  very nice though! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Oh, I'm sure it was...but it really is the best I've seen and I've had the good fortune of seeing a lot of folks score on cats...unfortunately I have also seen most of them very upset with finished taxidermy work.


----------



## Gene94

Absolutely, you get what you pay for generally. And even worse if you pay going rate to someone that doesn't know what they're doing. I have a taxidermist I'm very confident in but I should probably ask him specifically for some cat pics.... 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Gene94 said:


> Absolutely, you get what you pay for generally. And even worse if you pay going rate to someone that doesn't know what they're doing. I have a taxidermist I'm very confident in but I should probably ask him specifically for some cat pics....
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1295928&p=1058609527#post1058609527

Avoid these people. And congratulations.


----------



## 12-Ringer

even when you speak with quality taxidermists, they'll tell you cats, specifically bobcats, present challenges...I don't understand it myself...the best taxi I use can do tremendous work on ducks, turkey, fish, whitetail, elk, moose and bear...I've personal experience in his studio...but he won't even do a cat?

Joe


----------



## ezshot81

Not sure if anyone has been on the Northeast extension 476 just above Allentown in the last few days but the snow geese are on the move. Pretty cool sight to see thousands of birds in the air.


----------



## perryhunter4

I’ve never used them for anything, but Critter Creations in Chambersburg is really good with predators and cats. Seen a number and all were well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Congrats on your cat! I have taken 2 while bowhunting. First one turned out awesome. Waiting on 2nd to be done. Taken in December 2nd, 2019. Should be done anytime. I took this one to Timberland Taxidermy in Cameron, Mo. Only 2 hrs from house. Do yourself a favor and check out his website. 
First cat was a female, weighed 27 lbs.
Last years cat was a male at 28 lbs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Temperature swing of 40+ degrees and rain… Oh well… It’s hunting and it’s better than work.


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats on the cat. I used to get pics of cats regularly. Sometimes multiple cats in same pic. I tried trapping one year, came up empty, but left camera up, and had a nice big Tom come in 3 days later, after I took out set. I have never had cats on camera or anyone seeing them on property since. Not sure if coyote population pushed them out, or got them or what. 

At least I'm starting to see deer in the fields again. I now have a focus point to start sitting for them. Hope I can connect tonight before 60 deg. Weather shows.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1295928&p=1058609527#post1058609527
> 
> Avoid these people. And congratulations.


Ah the infamous return of Kings turkey mount and we are still 4 months from turkey season!!!


----------



## black_chill

perryhunter4 said:


> I’ve never used them for anything, but Critter Creations in Chambersburg is really good with predators and cats. Seen a number and all were well done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in Chambersburg and drive by their business on the way to church when I go that way. They do good work, but I have seen others do as good of work if not better and cheaper. When I last went to the Outdoors show I was very impressed by Kanati, they are above the Harrisburg area.


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> Ah the infamous return of Kings turkey mount and we are still 4 months from turkey season!!!


Put that and the two OB/OG threads together and it's entertainment for hours.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Put that and the two OB/OG threads together and it's entertainment for hours.


Hours!!!??? that is days!!! haha


----------



## 01dstewart01

View from the stand










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

65 deg Saturday. ?!? Time to open the windows in the house I guess.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Out this morning but didn't have much luck. 
Quite a bit of snow left from Tuesday afternoon...but looks like only 3 deer been through the area since then, and 2 of them were fawns. I guess the good news is my treestand is still there....and they went right by it.

Not going to feel much like January out tomorrow...but i'll be enjoying the great outdoors on my birthday for at least part of the day.


----------



## nicko

Finally got on some deer up here about 2 o’clock in the afternoon. Nothing is moving early and nothing is moving late. Appears there is a short window during the middle day when I can find them on their feet. Up in Potter now and normally I don’t let one minute of field time go to waste but considering not even setting the alarm. May just get into the woods after daylight or mid morning even. 

Today was miserable… Wind, rain, cold .. but not cold enough to snow.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow, way to tough it out, best of luck!!


----------



## nicko

Decided to sleep in this morning and get a leisurely start. Quite a difference between yesterday and today. Most of the snow is melted, the temperature is already 50°, it’s a big mush pit between all the rain, melted snow when ice, and thawing out of the ground. Saw a spike buck on my walk in so I’m hopeful that is a sign of things to come. I’m way overdressed for the temperature but it is mainly because of the wind which is going to hit close to 20 miles per hour.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck Nick.

Not much rain here yet but the snow is gone, was 60 degrees by 10am and a steady 15-20mph breeze is a blowin' with mush stronger gusts. Didn't see a tail and i packed it in for the day...


----------



## LetThemGrow

My son would like to go out tonight so I guess we will see what these temps do to deer movement.


----------



## nicko

Decided at 1 o’clock to get down and pull the stand because nothing was doing… Slowly started walking out the swampy logging road and saw antlers moving in the brush line… Shooter buck 50 yards away… At least an eight or possibly a 10....Got down on a knee and knocked an arrow… His head was bobbing up and down… the wind was shifting and blew right towards him... he bugged out....so close.

Checked out the area he came out of it it looks like the bobbing of his head was him freshening rubs on a cluster of pine saplings. There must’ve been about 10 of them within 20 yards of each other.

The wind is brutal and won’t stay in any one Direction… It’s like hunting with an oscillating fan around you and casting your scent everywhere.


----------



## Sight Window

Investigators with the Pennsylvania Game Commission have filed charges against two teenage hunters who recorded themselves abusing a wounded deer they had just shot.

Alexander Smith, 18, and an unidentified juvenile, 17, both of Brookville, Pa., were arrested and charged with animal cruelty and other crimes, the commission announced Friday in a news release.

“The Nov. 30 incident for which Smith and his accomplice were charged has been seen by thousands of people worldwide who viewed the videos,” the news release said. “The Game Commission became aware of the incident soon after the videos were posted when one viewer shared a video to the agency’s Facebook page."

The news release quoted Game Commission Executive Director Bryan Burhans as saying that posts about the incident on the agency’s Facebook page have made clear the contempt hunters hold for the actions depicted in the video.

“Hunters care deeply about wildlife,” Burhans said. “It’s through their decades of dedication to the outdoors that we enjoy healthy and sustainable populations of wild birds and mammals, and that those wildlife species that encounter trouble are identified and afforded additional protection.”

The news release said Smith and the juvenile admitted to investigators shooting the deer on a property owned by Smith’s family, the news release said.

The video shows one teen kicking the injured deer in the face as the other stands on one of the animal’s hind legs, Fox News has previously reported.

The hunters are then heard laughing while they abuse the deer. The footage cuts out with the deer’s antlers being grabbed.

Smith was released Friday on a $50,000 bond, WTAE-TV reported. The juvenile’s case was being handled in juvenile court because of his age.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/charges-f...er-abuse-video


----------



## LetThemGrow

First fawn just popped out...


----------



## LetThemGrow

3 fawns and a fox was the tally tonight...plus time in field with son...perfect.


----------



## nicko

Ended the evening and the trip seeing 10 deer on the pipeline within the last half hour of light… Total tally today was two bucks, one shooter, and ten does. It’s been a great season up here in Potter.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Ended the evening and the trip seeing 10 deer on the pipeline within the last half hour of light… Total tally today was two bucks, one shooter, and ten does. It’s been a great season up here in Potter.


Great Nick,,just seeing deer i'm happy...just like you:darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

Joe, any chance you can repost that spreadsheet you were compiling that tracked the WMUs, dates, and time of day bucks were killed this year?


----------



## 138104

Saturday looks like rain, but I am off MLK day and weather looks promising.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I know a group of guys that were in Potter on a lease most of this past week. They took 12 deer...but all they do is drive...all day long.

*Nick...*


----------



## nicko

Thanks AJ. Confirms what I thought about that first half week/full week of November being prime time. Unfortunately the upcoming 2020 season will have a non-huntable Sunday falling right within the middle of that range of dates. Oh well… Adapt and overcome.


----------



## ViperD

Hey guys. I have a set of XOP climbing sticks in Mossy Oak. They are practically BNIB. Shoot me a PM if interested. Located in SE PA.

https://xopoutdoors.com/collections.../copy-of-xop-climbing-sticks-4-pack-mossy-oak


----------



## fap1800

I know there are a few on here that venture west to hunt elk, deer, antelope, etc. It's application season so curious if anyone has any western adventures lined up. My buddy and I are cashing in our AZ elk points (11) and we're hoping to draw one of the really good mid-to-high tier elk archery tags. Fingers crossed. Anyone else sending in apps?


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> I know there are a few on here that venture west to hunt elk, deer, antelope, etc. It's application season so curious if anyone has any western adventures lined up. My buddy and I are cashing in our AZ elk points (11) and we're hoping to draw one of the really good mid-to-high tier elk archery tags. Fingers crossed. Anyone else sending in apps?


In negotiations....possible to have to take a year or two off with both kids starting college in the next 2 years.


----------



## PAbigbear

AjPUNISHER said:


> I know a group of guys that were in Potter on a lease most of this past week. They took 12 deer...but all they do is drive...all day long.


How many were shed bucks?


----------



## Nukeshtr

nicko said:


> Ended the evening and the trip seeing 10 deer on the pipeline within the last half hour of light… Total tally today was two bucks, one shooter, and ten does. It’s been a great season up here in Potter.



No deer in north central PA...


Best to just stay down in philly! 

Good luck in 2020


----------



## nicko

Nukeshtr said:


> No deer in north central PA...
> 
> 
> Best to just stay down in philly!
> 
> Good luck in 2020




This year was really good for us. I saw a lot of deer, does and bucks. In 5 trips up there, maybe 15+ hunting days, saw 30-ish does, 15-20 buck, 10 of them legal, and 7-8 shooters (for me). We've been on this property for 5 years and I finally feel like I have a good feel as to where to hunt as the season changes and progresses.


----------



## davydtune

Well looks like we will make down to camp this weekend for one last deer hunt this season so I'll be taking the flinty for a walk, really going to put out some more cams and take down a couple stands :wink: Was a really great year for us both up in 1B and 2F. I only spent about 50 hours on stand myself and easily saw over 200 deer, all seasons and all areas combined. Heck I don't think I've ever passed so many legal bucks in one season before  I ended up with that archery doe and rifle buck. The old man got a doe which is the first deer he's shot in probably 7 or 8 years  along with my hunting partner, he took 2 doe and a buck this year.


----------



## vonfoust

Anyone headed to DC in March for P&Y convention?


----------



## fap1800

Got my Euro of this season’s buck back a while ago and finally scored him. I’d like to note that this is the first buck I’ve ever scored. So we could be plus or minus a few 8ths. Anyway, he’s surely going to pull the average down a bit. Drum roll please...92 6/8! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good looking euro Colin.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Got my Euro of this season’s buck back a while ago and finally scored him. I’d like to note that this is the first buck I’ve ever scored. So we could be plus or minus a few 8ths. Anyway, he’s surely going to pull the average down a bit. Drum roll please...92 6/8!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never scored a deer. I've let bigger ones walk than the one I've shot in the same year. All about how I feel in the moment, what led up to it etc. Cool deer, congrats.


----------



## Leaves

Nice Euro! I tried my hand at doing my own this year!


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> I've never scored a deer. I've let bigger ones walk than the one I've shot in the same year. All about how I feel in the moment, what led up to it etc. Cool deer, congrats.


That's pretty much how this one went down. I just couldn't pass on the cool experience of having a deer at 8 yards on the ground in a ghillie. 

Leaves, that Euro turned out darn nice. Great job.


----------



## dougell

Leaves said:


> Nice Euro! I tried my hand at doing my own this year!


That's a real nice job.I have a buddy of mine who did 500 Euros this year lol.I just got mine back on New Years eve.They're a nice option for those bucks that aren't big enough to mount but too nice to throw in the barn.


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> That's a real nice job.I have a buddy of mine who did 500 Euros this year lol.I just got mine back on New Years eve.They're a nice option for those bucks that aren't big enough to mount but too nice to throw in the barn.


Every buck is too nice to throw in the barn, lol. [emoji4]

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gene94 said:


> Every buck is too nice to throw in the barn, lol. [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


especially those taken with a bow


----------



## Leaves

12-Ringer said:


> especially those taken with a bow


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## noclueo2

Man that's nicely done,I've done a bunch but can't seem to get it that white. Congrats, sounds like a cool experience.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Learned the hard way not to use polyurethane. It's completely yellow. And don't boil too long. It's completely falling apart. Other than those two issues my first attempt came out great!:embara:


----------



## Charman03

I decided to make an antler plaque from my buck this year.


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> I decided to make an antler plaque from my buck this year.
> View attachment 7045043


Looks great Charman. Those chocolate antlers are beauties.


----------



## Leaves

Charman03 said:


> I decided to make an antler plaque from my buck this year.
> View attachment 7045043


Nice job that looks awesome. I’d like to do one like that sometime.


----------



## nicko

Any guys in the special reg WMUs still getting at it? I wanted to head out this afternoon but didn't work out. Tomorrow is free for me but winds are forecast to be cranking (20-30 mph). 

Oh hell......1.5 weeks left until we can get out again until mid September. I'll bite the bullet and either hang on tight to the tree or try some slow move spot and stalk. Heading out to Pittsburgh area this on Friday through Sunday to look at colleges for our son so this weekend is out.


----------



## noclueo2

Not Pa, but got a doe in the little woodlot behind my apartment in Jersey Saturday morning.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2

Leaves said:


> Nice job that looks awesome. I’d like to do one like that sometime.


All antler plaques should look like this

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

noclueo2 said:


> Not Pa, but got a doe in the little woodlot behind my apartment in Jersey Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congrats!!! 

Hoping to put a tag on one more deer for a needy mother in my wifes school.


----------



## rogersb

fap1800 said:


> I know there are a few on here that venture west to hunt elk, deer, antelope, etc. It's application season so curious if anyone has any western adventures lined up. My buddy and I are cashing in our AZ elk points (11) and we're hoping to draw one of the really good mid-to-high tier elk archery tags. Fingers crossed. Anyone else sending in apps?


Off year for me and my buddies. We only get so much time off work and can only do very other year. Good luck to you and your friend!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PAbigbear said:


> How many were shed bucks?


I honestly don't know, but i'll find out when they're done. Quite a few from the group are still at it this week. One guy alone had 8 or 9 dmap tags to use!



nicko said:


> Any guys in the special reg WMUs still getting at it? I wanted to head out this afternoon but didn't work out. Tomorrow is free for me but winds are forecast to be cranking (20-30 mph).
> 
> Oh hell......1.5 weeks left until we can get out again until mid September. I'll bite the bullet and either hang on tight to the tree or try some slow move spot and stalk. Heading out to Pittsburgh area this on Friday through Sunday to look at colleges for our son so this weekend is out.


Only have till Monday left since i'm not in an SRA but haven't been very gung ho about going out with a buck and 2 doe in the freezer. Was going to go out this morning but with winds blowing around 20 and gusts of 32mph...i changed my mind bout that.
Hoping to get out atleast 2 of the last 3 days left though.


Congrats on the doe noclue!


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Any guys in the special reg WMUs still getting at it? I wanted to head out this afternoon but didn't work out. Tomorrow is free for me but winds are forecast to be cranking (20-30 mph).
> 
> Oh hell......1.5 weeks left until we can get out again until mid September. I'll bite the bullet and either hang on tight to the tree or try some slow move spot and stalk. Heading out to Pittsburgh area this on Friday through Sunday to look at colleges for our son so this weekend is out.


I dunno. I have three doe tags left, but honestly have too much meat to deal with. Not that I'm complaining. :wink: I still have some elk left, plus prolly over 100lbs of moose, my buck, my son's buck and my buddy still has to ship my IL doe! Oh, and a wild pig rear ham that my wife got from a friend at work.


----------



## nicko

Yeah, I’m kind of in the same boat as you AJ and Collin. Two doe already in the freezer and just not feeling the drive I normally feel. Four unpunched 5C tags and still an unused buck tag. 

Decided to not even try today. I was too busy picking up my trash cans as kept blowing over and rolling around the yard.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Any guys in the special reg WMUs still getting at it? I wanted to head out this afternoon but didn't work out. Tomorrow is free for me but winds are forecast to be cranking (20-30 mph).
> 
> Oh hell......1.5 weeks left until we can get out again until mid September. I'll bite the bullet and either hang on tight to the tree or try some slow move spot and stalk. Heading out to Pittsburgh area this on Friday through Sunday to look at colleges for our son so this weekend is out.


I’m still trying to fill a tag or two down here in southern 5C. Been very slow! Looking forward to the next few days of cold weather, hoping it gets the deer feeding more during shooting hours.


----------



## Billy H

HNTRDAVE said:


> I’m still trying to fill a tag or two down here in southern 5C. Been very slow! Looking forward to the next few days of cold weather, hoping it gets the deer feeding more during shooting hours.


I feel your pain. I hunt 5C as well. My season got blown up before it really started. I passed every doe and buck in October a couple decent bucks in the mix, knowing I had saved most of my vacation and had all November off. With pics of a few brutes I set my sights on. Wont do that again next year. 

Who am I kidding I'll schedule November and pass a bunch early again next year. Doubt I'll get out anymore this year

Nice job on the euros guys. 

It's so bad ,,No venison to make but I have a nice chunk of buffalo meat in the brine right now, will be a nice smoked pastrami by Saturday night.


----------



## tam9492

Text and links from the National Deer Alliance regarding CWD:

Dear Pennsylvania Resident and NDA Member, 

The National Deer Alliance has launched a new communication initiative to combat chronic wasting disease (CWD) that will provide accurate and timely information to the public. A new video brings added levels of education, testimony and data around the spread of this disease that threatens America's most popular hunting pastime and conservation as a whole. This is the first of many educational pieces we will be releasing over time.

We're inviting you to be among the first to view the new video and help us spread the word on this important initiative. Watch the video here >> 






*A New Vision Spearheaded by Unique Video*
Pennsylvania, like more than half of the other states in the country, is facing the challenge of slowing the spread of CWD in wild deer. In this video, you will hear from CWD experts and sportsmen from Wisconsin who have seen and continue to face the issues caused by the disease since it was first detected in the Badger State in 2002. They talk about the challenges of managing CWD in the face of political opposition and a largely disengaged hunting community, and provide suggestions and encouragement to Pennsylvanians as wildlife professionals and hunters in the Commonwealth begin to tread similar waters. The Pennsylvania Game Commission recently published a *CWD Response Plan* that is available for public comment now and will shape how the state combats the spread of CWD. The video supports that effort.

One major aspect of the video and response plan is a rallying call to hunters who have the biggest ability to fight CWD through their actions and harvest strategies. But hunters are not alone in the challenge, or the consequences.

*Live Events and Meetings Coming Soon*
We will be hosting a series of town-hall style meetings in Pennsylvania early this year. The half-dozen or so events will bring a panel of experts to locations across the state and allow the hunting and non-hunting public to participate, ask questions and comment-as well as learn what the NDA and PGC are planning to stem the spread of CWD in the state. We'll announce the dates and locations of these events soon.

Thank you for watching and helping us spread the word. I appreciate your commitment to deer and deer hunting, and your membership in NDA.


Sincerely,

Nick Pinizzotto
President and CEO


----------



## LetThemGrow

Looks like 1 decent buck survived...


----------



## nick060200

Bones going in the oven for broth recipe.


----------



## Mathias

Nice video LTG.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Last statewide day tomorrow, might go out for a last hoorah......maybe.

Anybody get out yesterday?



Mathias said:


> Nice video LTG.


Sure was! Watched a couple on the tube the last time he posted a video...the quality of video his cams take is great.


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> Last statewide day tomorrow, might go out for a last hoorah......maybe.
> 
> Anybody get out yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was! Watched a couple on the tube the last time he posted a video...the quality of video his cams take is great.


Planning on going out tomorrow, but we'll see. Tracks all over the place, but not seeing much in daylight.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks guys. It’s one of my favorite hobbies!


----------



## jlh42581

Almost everywhere I am interested in going to do anything is ice here. Couple places I wanted to scout before they closed the gates are gonna have to wait which is gonna make it much tougher by the time they open again. I MIGHT get a chance but im not counting on it.

On call today, school is out today... thats a wrap for me. Another buck tag sammich. Had a few opportunities but I am extremely picky these days. Couldve shot a doe every hunt, kid filled that tag, better him than me.


----------



## jumrobe

Hoping to get out for one last push Friday afternoon and Saturday. I'm hunting local public that I know next to nothing about in the SRA. If nothing else, this weekend will be some intel for next year as I plan to hunt in 5C and 5D to increase my opportunities, with the occasional weekend trip to hunt with my usual crew in 4C to chase mountain bucks.


----------



## nicko

Season is still open until Saturday here in 5C but I have no drive to get out there and hunt even though the rest of my day is free and open and weather is sunny and cold. I was in the basement looking at stands and sticks and gear, flip flopping between “hunt or don’t hunt”. I could just take the slug gun for walk but I decided I just don’t feel like going through the trouble or effort. I already have two deer in the freezer (one bow, one gun), a good last trip in Potter a couple weeks ago, and a lot of great memories to look back on from the season. I must be getting soft in my middle age.


----------



## jlh42581

Forgot I had this, another thread reminded me

80 years old this past season!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I ordered a JX3 hybrid a while back and got it yesterday.I got a chance to play with it yesterday and this thing has solved every single issue I ever had with any type of stand.It's unbelievable.I've been looking for the perfect stand for over 30 years and this is it by a long shot.


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> I ordered a JX3 hybrid a while back and got it yesterday.I got a chance to play with it yesterday and this thing has solved every single issue I ever had with any type of stand.It's unbelievable.I've been looking for the perfect stand for over 30 years and this is it by a long shot.


I want to try a saddle or hybrid this year. Been hunting some public 3/4 mile uphill drag into the mountain behind my house and wanting something lightweight though. I'm scared to dump a couple hundred $$$$ into something I might not like. Saddle would be lightest weight but I keep hearing good things about the JX-3 [emoji848]

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I've used saddles off an on for the past 15 years.I even still have a Quidos web that the JX3 is modeled after but this is way better.The concept is great and I can actually hunt better in a saddle because you're just always ready to shoot and you can keep the tree between you and the deer.While I don't find a saddle unbearable,they start to get uncomfortable to me after a few hours.The JX3 changes everything.You get all the advantages of a traditional saddle but the comfort is actually better than it is in a summit treestand.The only way a saddle is bearable to me is if I use a platform but that adds weight.You don't need a platform with a hybrid.All you need is a light ring of steps so the difference in weight is negligible.The JX3 has molle straps so I just strapped on a few small packs to hold the minimal gear that I take.The JX3 loaded is less than 12lbs and you don't need a harness.It's built on a molded pack frame so you don't even know it's on your back.I can hunt any tree and use it like a hangon with pre-set locations or use it like a climber with one light stick and an aider.You can pack your coat in and put in on once your up in a tree and you really can't do that easily in a saddle.Since it's a pack frame,you can also quarter up a deer and haul it out.It's the answer to every issue I ever had with other stands.It's extremely easy to shoot out of while sitting from the strong side and out in front.If you have to stand to shoot,just put pressure on the steps and lean back with minimal effort.I don't see myself every using anything else.


----------



## Gene94

Ok, I'm gonna have to look into that. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestPhantom

That hybrid seems legit. I have been researching saddles for a while and keep coming back to it. John has been great with all communication about it. He said they are pretty backed up in production so I was put on a list. I’m waiting to hear back. I’m thinking if they are that far behind it means a lot of people want them. It does look like everything one could want from a tree stand. I’ve been practicing a lot in several different seated positions and am surprised at how easy it is to be consistent. It’s almost as if it’s easier to keep good form. Let us know about it as you spend more time with it. Thanks and good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Use a saddle from anyone for one year, then report back.


----------



## dougell

I used an original Trophy line exclusivley for a couple of years going back 10 years or so.The only thing that got me was the lack of comfort after a few hours.The ease of use,flexibility and general concept was always the benefit.I bought a quidos web for the comfort but the straps and lack of bridge make it not worth it.This has even more comfort that the GW but everything that was a hassle was fixed.I used a platform with the TL a few times this year and while better than just standing on a couple of steps,still wasn't exactly where I wanted to be comfort wise.This thing solves every problem.


----------



## jrobbfd

i looked at that saddle a few times. im still wondering how it would be to shoot sitting down. i always stand up for the shot.


----------



## dougell

It's very easy to shoot sitting down.Ninety percent of the shots I take from a hang on or climber are sitting.


----------



## dougell

It's just as easy to stand and shoot.


----------



## ForestPhantom

jrobbfd said:


> i looked at that saddle a few times. im still wondering how it would be to shoot sitting down. i always stand up for the shot.


I have been surprised at how easy it is. I’ve been shooting in my basement recently at all sorts of sitting positions with my feet planted to in the air. Twisting, leaning, etc. I know it’s not real world but I wanted to get a better feel for drawing my bow and if my accuracy would be effected. To my surprise, it’s all good. I have always been a stand and shoot person and have actually been busted a couple times because of it. Give it a try if you can. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Saturday is looking to be a complete washout. Got a last-minute reprieve from work for tomorrow so my day is open… Getting out for one last hurrah… Four unfilled doe tags and a buck tag in my pack. What the hell.


----------



## nicko

Hard and crusty snow here in 5C. Kicked up a bunch up off the powerline on my walk in the dark ans Set up on the ground by some bushes… If anything moves I will hear it. Just had a raccoon come strolling by. Hearing distance crunching.... Hoping they come back this way.


----------



## CBB

Pulled 2 sd cards yesterday 10 bucks all still holding. 1 had shed out


----------



## 12-Ringer

Two of the better buck I've been watching dropped sometime between Monday afternoon and yesterday...might take 1/2 day and get out this afternoon before the weekend crew gets started. I am convinced there should be two sets somewhere in a relatively small area where I've been watching the group. The two biggest dropped, three smaller buck still holding as of yesterday afternoon.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Calling it quits and putting the season to bed.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Time to start scouting and mapping. Next up...long beards


----------



## vonfoust

Tonight will be spent getting things organized from the dump of crap accumulated during the deer season. Still got some small game hunting to do but I'm pretty much done 'pushing'. Might get out tomorrow to do a little shed hunting. Need to get a head start on Nick this year, kinda like the Browns and Bengals of shed hunting :embara:


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Tonight will be spent getting things organized from the dump of crap accumulated during the deer season. Still got some small game hunting to do but I'm pretty much done 'pushing'. Might get out tomorrow to do a little shed hunting. Need to get a head start on Nick this year, kinda like the Browns and Bengals of shed hunting :embara:


LOL....my wife just said to me last night, what is that big pile of hunting crap in the basement....glad to hear it isn't just a "ME" thing....in truth..its kind of sad...my son hunts once in a while, but has yet to be bitten with the bug a I had hoped. I have enough gear to take an entire Boy Scouts group hunting or fishing for a week as I have saved just about everything "for when Ty grows into it"....man did that growing happen overnight. I have two pair of chest waders in different sizes that he hasn't worn 5x between them....he now wears mine:mg:

Oh well...a few trips to Costco for a couple more Rubbermaid totes and some hours organizing is what its going to take at my place.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> LOL....my wife just said to me last night, what is that big pile of hunting crap in the basement....glad to hear it isn't just a "ME" thing....in truth..its kind of sad...my son hunts once in a while, but has yet to be bitten with the bug a I had hoped. I have enough gear to take an entire Boy Scouts group hunting or fishing for a week as I have saved just about everything "for when Ty grows into it"....man did that growing happen overnight. I have two pair of chest waders in different sizes that he hasn't worn 5x between them....he now wears mine:mg:
> 
> Oh well...a few trips to Costco for a couple more Rubbermaid totes and some hours organizing is what its going to take at my place.
> 
> Joe


Ha! I've got double just about everything now. My son is now 4-5 inches taller than me, I'm wearing hand me downs for hunting and life for the next 10 years. For about two years all he would wear are hoodies so he had a bunch. I now have 10 hoodies. I bought some hunting stuff for him, knowing full well that they were my size :secret: I should be set for a while. Funny how the wife doesn't question it when ya say "Well, it's for him." I could have been frozen to a tree and would have had to justify a $20 fleece. 
He's still a part time hunter. If I ask he goes. Went goose hunting with us two weeks ago so that was good. He's 18 and only gone out by himself a few times.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Tonight will be spent getting things organized from the dump of crap accumulated during the deer season. Still got some small game hunting to do but I'm pretty much done 'pushing'. Might get out tomorrow to do a little shed hunting. Need to get a head start on Nick this year, kinda like the Browns and Bengals of shed hunting :embara:


I would be the Bengals.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Ha! I've got double just about everything now. My son is now 4-5 inches taller than me, I'm wearing hand me downs for hunting and life for the next 10 years. For about two years all he would wear are hoodies so he had a bunch. I now have 10 hoodies. I bought some hunting stuff for him, knowing full well that they were my size :secret: I should be set for a while. Funny how the wife doesn't question it when ya say "Well, it's for him." I could have been frozen to a tree and would have had to justify a $20 fleece.
> He's still a part time hunter. If I ask he goes. Went goose hunting with us two weeks ago so that was good. He's 18 and only gone out by himself a few times.


Isn't that the truth.If I bought anything for me and my wife found out,she'd have something to say about it.No issue with the kids getting anything they want though.I was gonna mount several deer over the past 10 years but she contested.All of my older mounts are in the garage which is her way of motivating me to finish the basement.My son gets to have several mounts in the house though.She was kinda whizzed off when I bought a Rambo bike last summer until I told her it was for Jr.She was fine with that but now I don't have a bike.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey guy, wanted to drop a shout out for a somewhat local resource...many of you pop in and out of what I believe to be the single best running thread on these boards, the Hey Smokers thread in the stickies. That thread is filled with hundreds of recipes and resources for backyard smokers and BBQers...so many in today's society are gravitating toward being "smart consumers", especially when it comes to red meat. The Torok family in Potter County has recently established Triple Divide Farms. I can't say that I am a lamb or goose guy, but their beef really is something special. It is harvested, packaged, an shipped directly from their processing plant and it is priced competitively with regard to similarly cultivated beef. They currently cannot fill any tri-tip orders; seems someone but their limited stock :embara:

We moved to more organic red meat as a resource to help support Camille in her battle with Leukemia. We have found other resources, some even more local to us in Chester County (Why Not Farm), but the Triple Divide Beef has been something special. 

I will be posting this on the Hey Smokers thread as well. If you're looking to try something new/different, I don't think you'll be at all disappointed.

https://www.tripledividefarms.com/

Joe


----------



## fap1800

My oldest is 10 and he's already talking about wanting to go elk hunting. Gets his first buck and now he wants to go to the top. Lol! He's got a long way to go before that, but an antelope hunt would be a good starter. It's tough to beat the non-stop action of an antelope hunt especially for a youngster. You can get on 10 stalks a day easy. I think elk hunting for young ones might be too demanding. Heck, I get frustrated without an encounter after a few days. 

I did just start him off with his first points in AZ. Youth combo license is just $5 and the points per species is just $15. He's on the hook for the full adult license price of $160 when he turns 18. I can start getting him points in WY next year and one or two points is all you need for a good antelope unit.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I would be the Bengals.


It's not often that the Bengals are the better choice.


----------



## Gene94

This past year/season was great! Freezer is full and next on the list is habitat improvements! I have around 3-4 acres total mapped out into 3 different foodplot to put in on my 25 acres. Need to schedule a day or 2 to rent a track/skid loader and tear into it. Also going to try to establish better bedding areas on my property and build at least 2 permanent blinds. I want to make it easier for my wife to hunt and for me to take my 4 year old boy with me 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gene94 said:


> This past year/season was great! Freezer is full and next on the list is habitat improvements! I have around 3-4 acres total mapped out into 3 different foodplot to put in on my 25 acres. Need to schedule a day or 2 to rent a track/skid loader and tear into it. Also going to try to establish better bedding areas on my property and build at least 2 permanent blinds. I want to make it easier for my wife to hunt and for me to take my 4 year old boy with me
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Man that sounds awesome.....good luck!

Joe


----------



## Gene94

12-Ringer said:


> Man that sounds awesome.....good luck!
> 
> Joe


 Thanks Joe, I'm excited! I'm at the base of the mountain and there's really good deer density in my area but my neighbors have the best bedding (close to my property lines) but no outstanding food sources. I don't have much bedding or food sources other than acorns. Hard to keep deer on my property/get em there in the daytime without either food or bedding. Both of which are pretty skimpy once leaves are off and acorns are worked over. Goal is to add enough food and extra bedding to pull them onto my property at least in the first/last half hour of the day all season long.
Also considering waiting to shoot any doe on my property till after archery season this year to see if that affects my buck activity in the rut (which always seems subpar on my property, considering how many deer are around). I want to try beans, clover, and rye this year and at some point plant some switch grass and Norway Spruce to thicken a few areas up. Possibly some hinge cutting too.... 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Gene94 said:


> Thanks Joe, I'm excited! I'm at the base of the mountain and there's really good deer density in my area but my neighbors have the best bedding (close to my property lines) but no outstanding food sources. I don't have much bedding or food sources other than acorns. Hard to keep deer on my property/get em there in the daytime without either food or bedding. Both of which are pretty skimpy once leaves are off and acorns are worked over. Goal is to add enough food and extra bedding to pull them onto my property at least in the first/last half hour of the day all season long.
> Also considering waiting to shoot any doe on my property till after archery season this year to see if that affects my buck activity in the rut (which always seems subpar on my property, considering how many deer are around). I want to try beans, clover, and rye this year and at some point plant some switch grass and Norway Spruce to thicken a few areas up. Possibly some hinge cutting too....
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a great off-season project.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> My oldest is 10 and he's already talking about wanting to go elk hunting. Gets his first buck and now he wants to go to the top. Lol! He's got a long way to go before that, but an antelope hunt would be a good starter. It's tough to beat the non-stop action of an antelope hunt especially for a youngster. You can get on 10 stalks a day easy. I think elk hunting for young ones might be too demanding. Heck, I get frustrated without an encounter after a few days.
> 
> I did just start him off with his first points in AZ. Youth combo license is just $5 and the points per species is just $15. He's on the hook for the full adult license price of $160 when he turns 18. I can start getting him points in WY next year and one or two points is all you need for a good antelope unit.


I know a few people who took younger kids antlelope hunting and had a good trip.I have two buddies that have access to a private 13k acre ranch in Montana.They used to go every year and the guy who owned the ranch would guide them.He eventually turned into a full blown outfitter but had to stop after a few years because he was in a real bad car accident.They started going back two years ago to film hunts for a show on the pursuit channel.It's unguided but they only pay a trespass fee of $200/day.I plan on taking my son in the next two years now that he's shooting enough bow.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I know a few people who took younger kids antlelope hunting and had a good trip.I have two buddies that have access to a private 13k acre ranch in Montana.They used to go every year and the guy who owned the ranch would guide them.He eventually turned into a full blown outfitter but had to stop after a few years because he was in a real bad car accident.They started going back two years ago to film hunts for a show on the pursuit channel.It's unguided but they only pay a trespass fee of $200/day.I plan on taking my son in the next two years now that he's shooting enough bow.


That sounds like quite the setup. Good price too. You can pull it off on public units that can be had with 0 points in WY, but you spend a lot of time in the truck driving from one little chunk of public to the next. Something to be said for having good trespass access or a handful of points to draw a decent unit.


----------



## nicko

Good news on the heels of moving the firearms opener to Saturday.

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=362


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> That sounds like quite the setup. Good price too. You can pull it off on public units that can be had with 0 points in WY, but you spend a lot of time in the truck driving from one little chunk of public to the next. Something to be said for having good trespass access or a handful of points to draw a decent unit.


yep,it's getting ridiculous to hunt elk out west.The days of doing a DIY hunt in Colorado for under a grand are long gone.I just want to take him one time to a place with a decent chance.It's always a risk blowing that kind of money because so many different factors can throw a monkey wrench into it.I probably won't even actually hunt when I get a chance to take him.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Calling it quits and putting the season to bed.


It seems like it never got started for me.I went Twice..Saw 140 class buck,pasted an 8//Shot a doe..All my choice I worked instead of hunted,,bought truck with out payment..That was my goal for two years..
I been scouting before season ever finished..mock scrape the area where I seen monster,I have plan and positive attitude,,Know takers as for a hunting partner that is fine,,pushes me more too drag the beast out solo..Be safe All


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> yep,it's getting ridiculous to hunt elk out west.The days of doing a DIY hunt in Colorado for under a grand are long gone.I just want to take him one time to a place with a decent chance.It's always a risk blowing that kind of money because so many different factors can throw a monkey wrench into it.I probably won't even actually hunt when I get a chance to take him.


Given how much you guys hunt up in the north woods (successful to boot) and the terrain you cover, you and your son are perfect candidates for CO OTC 2nd rifle tags. That's prolly the cheapest elk hunt you're gonna find these days though. If you're driving, you can probably do it for under $2k. You could start getting him some points in AZ. It's $20 for the license and a bonus elk point until he's 18. When he's 18, he'll have to float (or you) the $160 for the NR license to just buy a point, but AZ truly has some quality hunts that can be had for under 10 points.

And when it comes time for me to take my oldest, I won't hunt until he kills one. I'll get more of a thrill calling in a raghorn and watching him kill it with a bow then me ever shooting a 330 class bull.


----------



## nicko

2020-2021 preliminary approvals for hunting seasons. The three Sundays for hunting will be one in archery, one in firearms deer season, and one during bear season.

And pending approval of all of this, also going back to concurrent two weeks of buck and doe hunting statewide for firearms.

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=363


----------



## nick060200

Man I had a tough season. The highlights and lowlights:

Missed 3 does early season. I tried learning a thumb release early. Didn't give myself enough time to master it. 3 arrows released and nothing to show for it. Finally got my head on straight and went back to the old trusty wrist strap. 

Lost my uncle / only hunting buddy 

Blew an opportunity on a good buck on a spot and stalk 

Saw a couple other good bucks just never had a chance. 

Had a guy tell me he was gonna put an easy point thru my gut if I hunted near his stand on public. 

Ended up killing a doe late season with the old trusty wrist strap. Thankful for that. 

I'm hoping 2020 turns out better. If he didn't get killed I have a good idea on where a stud might be hanging out come late October.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Man I had a tough season. The highlights and lowlights:
> 
> Missed 3 does early season. I tried learning a thumb release early. Didn't give myself enough time to master it. 3 arrows released and nothing to show for it. Finally got my head on straight and went back to the old trusty wrist strap.
> 
> Lost my uncle / only hunting buddy
> 
> Blew an opportunity on a good buck on a spot and stalk
> 
> Saw a couple other good bucks just never had a chance.
> 
> *Had a guy tell me he was gonna put an easy point thru my gut if I hunted near his stand on public. *
> 
> Ended up killing a doe late season with the old trusty wrist strap. Thankful for that.
> 
> I'm hoping 2020 turns out better. If he didn't get killed I have a good idea on where a stud might be hanging out come late October.


WOW!!! How did you handle that one?


----------



## full moon64

nick060200 said:


> Man I had a tough season. The highlights and lowlights:
> 
> Missed 3 does early season. I tried learning a thumb release early. Didn't give myself enough time to master it. 3 arrows released and nothing to show for it. Finally got my head on straight and went back to the old trusty wrist strap.
> 
> Lost my uncle / only hunting buddy
> 
> Blew an opportunity on a good buck on a spot and stalk
> 
> Saw a couple other good bucks just never had a chance.
> 
> Had a guy tell me he was gonna put an easy point thru my gut if I hunted near his stand on public.
> 
> Ended up killing a doe late season with the old trusty wrist strap. Thankful for that.
> 
> I'm hoping 2020 turns out better. If he didn't get killed I have a good idea on where a stud might be hanging out come late October.


sorry for your loss,,i lost my uncle in 2016...we raced every weekend since 1982,dirt track sprint cars and dirt modified,,I struggle just when i think about him,and thats alot..Your not alone. Selinsgrove Speedway


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> WOW!!! How did you handle that one?


He was an older guy 50s with a crossbow. All bark no bite. He almost got the best of me. I was close to tuning this guy up. It was 2 weeks after my uncle passed. I did some barking of my own. Took his plate number and called the cops later and made a report. It was basically his word against mine. Nothing came of it. He thought he had a secret spot. And got super upset when he saw me. Right off the bat started running his cock holster. There was no reasoning with this moron.


----------



## full moon64

nick060200 said:


> He was an older guy 50s with a crossbow. All bark no bite. He almost got the best of me. I was close to tuning this guy up. It was 2 weeks after my uncle passed. I did some barking of my own. Took his plate number and called the cops later and made a report. It was basically his word against mine. Nothing came of it. He thought he had a secret spot. And got super upset when he saw me. Right off the bat started running his cock holster. There was no reasoning with this moron.


Thats hard too take,,douche bags like that..


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> He was an older guy 50s with a crossbow. All bark no bite. He almost got the best of me. I was close to tuning this guy up. It was 2 weeks after my uncle passed. I did some barking of my own. Took his plate number and called the cops later and made a report. It was basically his word against mine. Nothing came of it. He thought he had a secret spot. And got super upset when he saw me. Right off the bat started running his cock holster. There was no reasoning with this moron.


Good for you showing restraint. Although somebody acting like that/saying that is well deserved of a complimentary 5 pack to the teeth.


----------



## jlh42581

you guys see this one from today?


AGENCY TO EXAMINE LONGER DEER ARCHERY, RACCOON SEASONS

In response to requests from hunters, the Pennsylvania Board of Game Commissioners today directed agency wildlife-management staff to examine the potential biological impacts of extending the archery deer season to the start of the statewide general bear season, and opening the raccoon hunting season earlier in October.

There was extensive public testimony at today’s meeting in support of creating a longer archery season that would allow bowhunters to hunt deeper into the whitetail rut, and at least one suggestion that raccoon season should run longer in light of reduced hunting participation over the years.

Game Commission staff will report back to the board at a future meeting.



https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game...6u-Jym6hev-T8t8Uzt294Yy4Ghhv3ooOKfvyg9INrRUmU


----------



## 138104

I had high hopes for this season, but didn't go as planned. Missed 2 bucks during archery and a doe on the last day of rifle right at the end of legal shooting light. It was a shot I never should have taken, but frustration over the season got the best of me. Fortunately, it was a clean miss. Late season never really came together, so huntedless than 10 hrs.

I decided to get back into building strings, so considering starting to sell some on the side. I really enjoy it, but will need to invest some money into equipment to decrease the time to make a set. Only having 1 jig/stretcher really slows things down.

Congrats to all those who were successful! Some great bucks hit the ground this hunting season.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

That’s a wrap. No deer for me this year. Time to for sheds and long beards.


----------



## Hlzr

E bikes in the game lands, hoping the Amish are forbidden from using them...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hlzr said:


> E bikes in the game lands, hoping the Amish are forbidden from using them...


What is the main concern with E bikes?


----------



## full moon64

LetThemGrow said:


> What is the main concern with E bikes?


You will see


----------



## PAbigbear

Hlzr said:


> E bikes in the game lands, hoping the Amish are forbidden from using them...


The Amish are already using them on state forest.


----------



## PAbigbear

LetThemGrow said:


> What is the main concern with E bikes?


I don't have any issues as long as they are pedal assist. I just feel that using a throttle isn't much different than using an ATV. Right now most of the commercially built "hunting" bikes have throttles and I'd be willing to bet they are operable when nobody is watching. Where do you draw the line when you have something that isn't self propelled; golf cart, electric utvs?


----------



## full moon64

PAbigbear said:


> I don't have any issues as long as they are pedal assist. I just feel that using a throttle isn't much different than using an ATV. Right now most of the commercially built "hunting" bikes have throttles and I'd be willing to bet they are operable when nobody is watching. Where do you draw the line when you have something that isn't self propelled; golf cart, electric utvs?


Thats what I thought when they legalized them,,,more drama..


----------



## davydtune

This was one of the shortest seasons ever for me as I got it done fairly easily (that never happens lol!) which is all good as I've been sick with digestive issues since last July. Finally getting down to it and figuring out what's going on and well they are 99% I have cilac disease lain: Have a scope tomorrow that will tell for sure. The last 2 months have been horrible as the pain is so debilitating that I pretty much been going to work and then coming home and going to bed. Ready to get this all figured out and start managing this. Since it's an autoimmune disease it comes with a whole host of crap as well. Could be worse though :wink:


----------



## starrysky

interesting


----------



## j.d.m.

E-bikes plus 470fps crossbows,,,,I can,t imagine what possible drama there could be. I have no issues with each of those items, but allowing them to be used together. ,,,,


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> I don't have any issues as long as they are pedal assist. I just feel that using a throttle isn't much different than using an ATV. Right now most of the commercially built "hunting" bikes have throttles and I'd be willing to bet they are operable when nobody is watching. Where do you draw the line when you have something that isn't self propelled; golf cart, electric utvs?


I bought a Rambo bike last summer.The throttle isn't what people think it is.It's basically worthless except to help you start on an incline or to glide over rough areas where you'd otherwise take a peddle out.If you strictly use the throttle,you'll drain the battery in no time at all.The bike is peddle assist and you peddle the entire time,you just use much less effort.


----------



## Jerred44

I don't own one and have never seen one. Whats the problem with e bikes


----------



## dougell

I think hunters feel that people will be riding them all over like dirt bikes.I equate them to people movers at an airport.


----------



## Jerred44

anyone gong shed hunting yet or post season scouting? i hate/love this time of the year


----------



## nicko

Jerred44 said:


> anyone gong shed hunting yet or post season scouting? i hate/love this time of the year


This part of the year can be like purgatory. Hunting seasons aside from small game over. Football done for the exception of the SB. Baseball a ways off. And not cold enough to freeze lakes for ice fishing. I’ve done winter stream fishing in the past so may need to give that a go again. Hung a trail cam on public land yesterday so have that to look forward to seeing deer that made it through.

My buddy wants to plant an apple tree or two on our potter lease. Any suggestions on the best time of the year to plant a tree? I know any trees will need to caged until they mature to the point of bearing fruit.


----------



## Jerred44

anytime you can dig into the ground u can plant a tree, i usually plant march or april just because i cant get to the farm before then


----------



## jlh42581

I hope everyone buys an ebike because theyll then feel obligated to use it. That means theyll stick to areas with at least semi decent trails and most place I wanna go dont have trails conducive to a bike.


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> I hope everyone buys an ebike because theyll then feel obligated to use it. That means theyll stick to areas with at least semi decent trails and most place I wanna go dont have trails conducive to a bike.


Personally, I prefer walking. You see more walking, less noise, low profile. The only reason I gave any thought to an e-bike was for our Potter lease. But it would just be one more piece of equipment I don’t need to haul up with me. I overpack as it is.


----------



## andymick32

nicko said:


> This part of the year can be like purgatory. Hunting seasons aside from small game over. Football done for the exception of the SB. Baseball a ways off. And not cold enough to freeze lakes for ice fishing. I’ve done winter stream fishing in the past so may need to give that a go again. Hung a trail cam on public land yesterday so have that to look forward to seeing deer that made it through.
> 
> My buddy wants to plant an apple tree or two on our potter lease. Any suggestions on the best time of the year to plant a tree? I know any trees will need to caged until they mature to the point of bearing fruit.


Plant in late March or early April. Whenever the ground thaws. I’ve been working on our orchard at camp for 4 years now. I can provide some insight on what to do, what not to do if you need some pointers.


----------



## nicko

andymick32 said:


> Plant in late March or early April. Whenever the ground thaws. I’ve been working on our orchard at camp for 4 years now. I can provide some insight on what to do, what not to do if you need some pointers.


We’re totally new to the idea of planting trees. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## andymick32

nicko said:


> We’re totally new to the idea of planting trees. Any tips would be appreciated.


Shoot me a PM with your email. I’ll send you the most influential and helpful document I ever read and some other things I’ve learned.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> We’re totally new to the idea of planting trees. Any tips would be appreciated.


Take it for what it's worth, but up here as soon as the tree produces it's first crop of fruit a bear will destroy it. I've had a bunch of trees ruined, but I still keep trying. Last year ammonia and moth balls kept them off my peaches in my yard, but I can keep an eye on them every day.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> We’re totally new to the idea of planting trees. Any tips would be appreciated.


Nick, I’m assuming the apples are for wildlife not consumption? If so, you can start them in tree tubes, it’s amazing how quickly the greenhouse effect they create will spur growth. You’ll still need to cage them as with only a couple of trees the deer will surely find the tender growth as it emerges from the tube. Once they put on growth, you’ll still get some perimeter browsing but most of the tree will be safe. I enjoy sitting in stand and watching the deer stand and pick apples.


----------



## Jerred44

i made the mistake the first year i planted apple trees, i bout cheap wire, the deer just leaned on it and it and bent it over, lost a lot of trees the first year


----------



## nicko

Good tips guys.


----------



## Leaves

My Dad and I planted some chestnut trees this year. I'm hoping they take off!


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Nick, I’m assuming the apples are for wildlife not consumption? If so, you can start them in tree tubes, it’s amazing how quickly the greenhouse effect they create will spur growth. You’ll still need to cage them as with only a couple of trees the deer will surely find the tender growth as it emerges from the tube. Once they put on growth, you’ll still get some perimeter browsing but most of the tree will be safe. I enjoy sitting in stand and watching the deer stand and pick apples.
> View attachment 7059093


Where do you get tree tubes at? I've looked into them but never knew which ones I should buy.


----------



## goathillinpa

A friend of mine has an e-bike, the deer just don't seem to care when he drives by. You can enter an area with less scent laid down and can get further back with out sweating before you make a final approach to your stand. With that said, I don't ever see me buying an e bike as they will not go where I hunt and there are no trails to even get me part way back in as I hunt a lot of steep terrain.


----------



## KylePA

PAbigbear said:


> Take it for what it's worth, but up here as soon as the tree produces it's first crop of fruit a bear will destroy it. I've had a bunch of trees ruined, but I still keep trying. Last year ammonia and moth balls kept them off my peaches in my yard, but I can keep an eye on them every day.


I have just started planting apples at my camp. I don't have any trees that are old enough to bear fruit yet but they have been putting on really good vegetative growth. Habitattalk is a good forum for any kind of apple related questions. My plan is to fence them and to thin any fruit in the first couple of years for the trees to put on growth instead of using energy on fruit production. Lots of good information on apples out there as well. I would stick to crabs or any of the disease resistant varieties (Liberty, Enterprise, Franklin). I got bit by the grafting bug and have 20ish trees that are going to camp this spring that I grafted last spring and are currently in a raised bed at home. I am looking forward to having my son (currently 5) shoot some deer over some apple trees he helped graft, water, plant and take care of.


----------



## j.d.m.

nicko said:


> This part of the year can be like purgatory. Hunting seasons aside from small game over. Football done for the exception of the SB. Baseball a ways off. And not cold enough to freeze lakes for ice fishing. I’ve done winter stream fishing in the past so may need to give that a go again. Hung a trail cam on public land yesterday so have that to look forward to seeing deer that made it through.
> 
> My buddy wants to plant an apple tree or two on our potter lease. Any suggestions on the best time of the year to plant a tree? I know any trees will need to caged until they mature to the point of bearing fruit.


Do you foresee having this lease long enough to get production out of the trees? As you are hearing, it takes years to have them beneficial for hunting. Also, it takes maintenance and attention to make sure they do well. I'm not sure how often you make it up to the lease, but I know I had some battles when I did apples for our farm just 2 hrs away. Granted, I made some mistakes when I transplanted them, and the deer browsed 4 years of growth off them, the first winter they were planted. 
I bought 1 year old bare root trees, put them in 5 gallon buckets and raised them at home for the first 3 years. That way I could make sure they grew well and would transplant nicely. I grew them to about 5 foot tall, then took them up. I caged them with chicken wire fence, and the deer just pushed it over and browsed them down to the trunk. Out of the 10 I had, only 2 survived the first winter up there. It's a fun activity to do for your property, but can be hard if you are not there enough during the first few years, to manage them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'll reiterate what others have said .....

Plant as soon as you can in the spring. I know a lot of folks recommend fall planting for fruit, but I think these recommendations are generally for those considering orchards, etc... If you're thinking for something to create a secluded honey hole, I highly recommend spring planting.

DON'T skimp on your tree...all trees are NOT created equal, do your research, some require pollinators, others are self-pollinators, some fruit in early August, others closer to the season. We've spent tons on cheap trees that make it to year three and then crap-out.

DON'T skimp on the prep, be sure your hole is deep enough to support the entire root system...we add a bed of Miracle Grow Garden Soil for Trees to the bottom of the hole and mix it in with native dirt. Add a LOT of water, we usually use close to 4 gallons per tree. Pack the soil as you go, attempting to get as many air pockets out as possible to help prevent root rot. Be sure as many weeds as possible are removed from the base, my recommendation is always. "No weeds in the cage". I wouldn't waste money on weed mats etc..they never really seem to work for me anywhere I've ever tried them. I use heavy duty plastic tarps, often found in the painting section of hardware stores and that seems to do the trick and one tarp is good for several trees. Clear the ground, lay the plastic, cover plastic with leaves/sticks, stake the cage overtop of the plastic. I only leave about 2-3" around the base exposed. You also want to be sure the tree is getting good sunlight for a minimum of 4-hours, 6+ is MUCH better. We actually cut a couple of ASH trees out to help provide the necessary light.

Don't skimp on the planning...again if your thinking of creating a honey hole or enhancing a particular area...have a plan. Be sure you can effectively access the area and have quality ambush sites identified. Stephen Covey made billions with six stupidly simple words, Start With An End in Mind. A buddy of mine planted a very nice area on a ridge top that he hunted for years, but wanted to enhance. He chose the specific planting area based on what was the easiest ground to access with trees. A location that required minimum prep (tree/ground clearing). The sickle pear trees took off and the deer clobber them now...however, he rarely has an ability to effectively "hunt" them because of their positioning on the ridge. The prevailing winds often limit his access and confound what he thought would be a good stand site. He hunted that ridge for years and knows the predominant winds, but admittedly wasn't thinking when he planted. He did get in there in 2018 and killed a 140" 9-point that was making a scrape under one of the pear trees. However, he says he usually sees a parade of white flags when he tries to get into the area. 

If you're thinking about Red Yote, I agree with Big Bear...a sturdy cage is almost a must, give a wide enough birth around the tree that deer aren't reaching over. You can buy moth balls at your local hardware store and hang them on the cage. This isn't critical early on, but as soon as they get fruit it does help with the bear as they will destroy your cage and the tree. The moth balls don't last very long exposed to the elements. What I have done is to grab a few of those Glad-ware disposable containers. Poke a few holes in the lids, drop some moth balls in the container then hang 2 containers upside-down from the cage. I know a couple guys who soak rags in ammonia some soak in gasoline or Kerosene and hang the rags from the cage as well.

With regard to the trees...I'd highly recommend spending on trees in the 4-6' range, especially if its going to be placed out in the woods. We haven't personally planted the 5:1 from Brighter Bloom, but my buddy has had tremendous success. They produce well into the archery season, had fruit in year 3.5, pollinate themselves, are very tolerant of less than ideal soil, and most importantly every single on he planted survived...I can't say that for many that we've planted over the years. It isn't cheap, but my buddy swears they've been worth every penny.

5:1
https://www.brighterblooms.com/products/5-in-1-apple-trees

At our place in Potter we've gone with Dwarf red delicious, we did not get them from Brighter...we picked them up a local distributer. There were 3-5' when we planted, they are entering their third season now with promise of fruit this year...time will tell. To this point, following most of what I've written above, they've made it. They are all in carefully selected areas and have withstood the elements and animals. We take great care to prune them in late February-March as it is widely recognized that pruning fruit trees in the late winter offers the best opportunity to promote growth.
good resource
https://orchardpeople.com/when-to-prune-fruit-trees/

We also have a small chestnut grove going...this has been my personal project that I have shared with some of you. I wanted to grow chestnuts from seeds...it has been a long and frustrating process, but we now have 6 trees in Potter and three in KS that should exceed 3-4'. They have been in the ground since they were about 20" tall and have survived well. Long way from producing nuts, but it has been rewarding watching them grow.

Sorry for the rant...

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Great insight, Joe!


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> Where do you get tree tubes at? I've looked into them but never knew which ones I should buy.


I have a hundred or so (used) to give away. Don’t think you’re close however.


----------



## andymick32

Mathias said:


> I have a hundred or so (used) to give away. Don’t think you’re close however.


If i had to do it all over again, I would never mess with tubes in a location that wasn't where I lived. I constantly had to restake them to due to wind and animals knocking them over and they are a magnet for wasps. Bear and ***** will do whatever they can to get the larva from the nests out.


----------



## nicko

Well you guys have definitely given me a lot to think about. My buddy is really the one who wants to plant trees to attract deer so I'm just gathering info for now. Sounds like unless you are able to tend to the trees on a pretty regular basis early on, it can be an uphill battle. We're not up on the Potter lease often enough to keep and eye on things like this so I'm wondering if it's worth the time and effort.


----------



## Mathias

andymick32 said:


> If i had to do it all over again, I would never mess with tubes in a location that wasn't where I lived. I constantly had to restake them to due to wind and animals knocking them over and they are a magnet for wasps. Bear and ***** will do whatever they can to get the larva from the nests out.


I have plenty of hours into mine restating etc.. I was dedicated to keeping each one upright and I have approx 1000 planted. Over time I decided to allow them to thin out, I actually prefer it this way. At this point the tubes are doing nothing more for me and will be removed, some have split away naturally as well.


----------



## dougell

It's not just bears.It's rabbits,japaneese bettles and drought.I planted some fairly expensive apple trees two springs ago close to my house.The first fall,I had one apple but they seemed to be doing good.Last year I went down to check on them and japaneese bettles had them about wiped out in less than a week since I last checked them.I sprayed them but don't know if I caught it in time.I'm a guy who struggles growing grass and weeds so my advise is probably a worse case scenario.I would think they would be hard to get going in the northern tier without keeping a close eye on them.Like bigbear stated,once they get fruit and bears find them,you won't be able to stop them.


----------



## Mathias

Keep the bears on the porch!


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> I have a hundred or so (used) to give away. Don’t think you’re close however.


Nope but thanks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

mathias said:


> keep the bears on the porch!
> View attachment 7059459


lol


----------



## nicko

Gentlemen .... this is your chance to make a difference.


----------



## Jerred44

when it comes to fruit trees its a love hate thing, they are awesome when u get them to grow and produce, but you hate them when something goes wrong, and it will def go wrong with fruit trees, read as much as you can, and dont take any shortcuts, it will always back fire, someone told me they would rather spend more on a few good trees and the fencing and prep and maintenance then the same amount on a ton of trees and cut corners, they were absolutely right, start small, my first year i planted 20 random fruit trees, a ton of chest nut trees i bought and a ton more i grew from seed, most died, or were eaten to the ground


----------



## nick060200

Someone was throwing out this truck hitch. It's to hang a deer from a hitch to skin and quarter. I don't need it. Let me know if you want it. I'm in the Springfield area for pick up. It needs a winch and some pins that's it.


----------



## Sight Window

Do we need to document unused tags/ doe tags?


----------



## dougell

Just unfilled DMAP tags


----------



## nicko

If you haven't seen it yet, here is a link to the PGCs response plan as to how they want to address/combat CWD. They are accepting public comments on their plan.

https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/Wildlife-RelatedDiseases/Pages/CWD-Response-Plan.aspx


----------



## conservewild

nicko said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, here is a link to the PGCs response plan as to how they want to address/combat CWD. They are accepting public comments on their plan.
> 
> https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/Wildlife-RelatedDiseases/Pages/CWD-Response-Plan.aspx


 I’m hoping for more sharpshooters and additional tags longer season etc this doesn’t go far enough having any deer alive leaves a risk that it may contract CWD and die


----------



## LetThemGrow

conservewild said:


> I’m hoping for more sharpshooters and additional tags longer season etc this doesn’t go far enough having any deer alive leaves a risk that it may contract CWD and die


The pot stirrer is back.


----------



## 138104

conservewild said:


> I’m hoping for more sharpshooters and additional tags longer season etc this doesn’t go far enough having any deer alive leaves a risk that it may contract CWD and die


Yes, kill them all!! With no deer, there's no CWD!! Excellent plan!!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Yes, kill them all!! ........


Seems to be the plan at this point… Still have not seen one mention of any idea about outlawing baiting or supplemental feeding of any type or banning of urine-based lures.


----------



## conservewild

The only solution we have at this point is to kill them early and often then keep the population at a non sustainable breeding population for greater than 10 years. The science is clear shut up if you think anything other than what we tell you. We have no room in a civilized society for non believers “science deniers”


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Seems to be the plan at this point… Still have not seen one mention of any idea about outlawing baiting or supplemental feeding of any type or banning of urine-based lures.


All of that has been talked about extensively


----------



## dougell

They aren't talking about wiping the deer out.When a new case shows up in the wild,they want to go in and kill a bunch in a 2-3 mile radius of that spot.I don't think that unreasonable,especially if you hunt 5 miles away from there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I spoke with two processors in Chester Co and one in Delco, all three reported more than 50% increase in donations to Hunters Sharing the Harvest program and both said they attribute it to concerns with regard to diseased meat. Hunters still want to hunt, but were worried about consuming the meat; I found that interesting. It's only three in the vast majority of folks who process meat, but all three are extremely high volume processors. 

Not saying that I buy it or prescribe to the concern, just presenting details of yet another impact of the misconceptions of the diseaseS.

Joe


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> All of that has been talked about extensively


From your understanding Doug, are they considering implementing those type of bans?


----------



## conservewild

12-Ringer said:


> I spoke with two processors in Chester Co and one in Delco, all three reported more than 50% increase in donations to Hunters Sharing the Harvest program and both said they attribute it to concerns with regard to diseased meat. Hunters still want to hunt, but were worried about consuming the meat; I found that interesting. It's only three in the vast majority of folks who process meat, but all three are extremely high volume processors.
> 
> Not saying that I buy it or prescribe to the concern, just presenting details of yet another impact of the misconceptions of the diseaseS.
> 
> Joe


If you remove the ability to eat the animals I and I believe many others would not hunt them. I would become a die hard turkey, duck hunter and take more trips to walleye and salmon fish.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> From your understanding Doug, are they considering implementing those type of bans?


They've already implemented a urine ban in the DMA's and I think they implemented a feeding ban but could be wrong.That would be an enforcement nightmare just with all the bird feeders.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> They've already implemented a urine ban in the DMA's and I think they implemented a feeding ban but could be wrong.That would be an enforcement nightmare just with all the bird feeders.


Bird feeders are one thing. I'm talking about corn piles, bagged commerical deer feed, salt and mineral blocks which are targeted at feeding deer.


----------



## jlh42581

I wonder if they contacted the deer to get them to stop using scrapes.

Once its in the unit what exactly does the ban solve at that point? The deer are still gonna feed together, sleep together, groom each other, use scrapes and licking branches. Most urine still on the market is being ATA certified at this point.

I can guarantee you, that even if you ban it on paper dudes will go down to lowes, buy a bag of salt and dump it out somewhere.

Its going to do literally zero. If its in the soil then what do you do about crop fields, food plots, bird feeders as mentioned? So you get people to play by the rules on public land for the most part but what about the private land? Logistic nightmare is correct.


----------



## Red Eye 81

nicko said:


> Bird feeders are one thing. I'm talking about _corn piles, bagged commerical deer feed, salt and mineral blocks_ which are targeted at feeding deer.


Yes these are illegal year round in the DMA's. I am in DMA2.


----------



## bucco921

12-Ringer said:


> I spoke with two processors in Chester Co and one in Delco, all three reported more than 50% increase in donations to Hunters Sharing the Harvest program and both said they attribute it to concerns with regard to diseased meat. Hunters still want to hunt, but were worried about consuming the meat; I found that interesting. It's only three in the vast majority of folks who process meat, but all three are extremely high volume processors.
> 
> Not saying that I buy it or prescribe to the concern, just presenting details of yet another impact of the misconceptions of the diseaseS.
> 
> Joe


Don't eat the meat yourself out of fear of disease but pass it off to the less fortunate... Gotta love the "Sportsmen" of PA.

While I'll get there are no documented cases of it jumping to humans, and I have my own beliefs on all of this, (which I'll keep to myself) you gotta be a real POS to "donate" meat you fear could cause disease. That's a pretty troubling mindset...


----------



## Red Eye 81

bucco921 said:


> Don't eat the meat yourself out of fear of disease but pass it off to the less fortunate... Gotta love the "Sportsmen" of PA.
> 
> While I'll get there are no documented cases of it jumping to humans, and I have my own beliefs on all of this, (which I'll keep to myself) you gotta be a real POS to "donate" meat you fear could cause disease. That's a pretty troubling mindset...


I would imagine they are CWD testing these deer before they are donated? Testing is free in the DMA's


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’m not sure there is much behind the processors’ theory, but they really had no other explanation for such a marked increase in donations. 

Folks will twist it how they want..

Joe


----------



## nicko

No, you can't stop deer from coming in contact with one another. If that was the case, there would be no rut, no fawns, no reproduction. But why continue to allow human practices that artificially concentrate deer? Any info I read about CWD is that it is spread by direct contact and bodily fluids. Why allow artificial feeding that can only further facilitate possible spreading of CWD?

Like any of the current game laws on the book, not everything can be enforced. Many of the most egregious and blatant violations cannot be enforced either. But it doesn't make the laws lesser. Laws will keep the honest people honest. I could get away with more game law violations than I could count when I hunt in Potter if I was of that ilk because I see very few hunters. But I follow the laws because ....that's what I do. Outlaws will be outlaws.

Or......we can just shoot em' all.


----------



## nicko

Red Eye 81 said:


> Yes these are illegal year round in the DMA's. I am in DMA2.


Good to hear measures are in place aside from random shooting of deer that may or not be infected.


----------



## bucco921

Red Eye 81 said:


> I would imagine they are CWD testing these deer before they are donated? Testing is free in the DMA's


I get that. It's just the mindset that I'm referring to. Tested or not why would somebody be ok donating meat they aren't comfortable eating themselves?


----------



## nicko

bucco921 said:


> I get that. It's just the mindset that I'm referring to. Tested or not why would somebody be ok donating meat they aren't comfortable eating themselves?


You're not wrong in your thinking. I feel the same way.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> No, you can't stop deer from coming in contact with one another. If that was the case, there would be no rut, no fawns, no reproduction. But why continue to allow human practices that artificially concentrate deer? Any info I read about CWD is that it is spread by direct contact and bodily fluids. Why allow artificial feeding that can only further facilitate possible spreading of CWD?
> 
> Like any of the current game laws on the book, not everything can be enforced. Many of the most egregious and blatant violations cannot be enforced either. But it doesn't make the laws lesser. Laws will keep the honest people honest. I could get away with more game law violations than I could count when I hunt in Potter if I was of that ilk because I see very few hunters. But I follow the laws because ....that's what I do. Outlaws will be outlaws.
> 
> Or......we can just shoot em' all.


Im not saying I have an answer cause I dont. There are a lot bigger fish to fry first. Number one in my opinion is quartering on the spot the animal dies. I think that would have a bigger impact overall.

Guys still dont understand this concept that you can put a processed deer in a trash bag and send it to the land fill. They kill one hours from home, drive it home, process it and dump it over the bank at the local game lands.

if youre going to ban stuff, ban it all state wide before it happens but I dont think youre going to make great strides in slowing it.


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> Im not saying I have an answer cause I dont. There are a lot bigger fish to fry first. *Number one in my opinion is quartering on the spot the animal dies. I think that would have a bigger impact overall.*
> 
> Guys still dont understand this concept that you can put a processed deer in a trash bag and send it to the land fill. They kill one hours from home, drive it home, process it and dump it over the bank at the local game lands.
> 
> if youre going to ban stuff, ban it all state wide before it happens but I dont think youre going to make great strides in slowing it.


How much different is this than field dressing an animal? Still results in plenty of blood and fluids on the ground.


----------



## Gene94

Reading this as I'm about to eat some untested deer sausage from DMA2. Help me make up my mind, shall I spit it out? Lol. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

They all must die before they get sick and die, makes perfect sense.

Let the slaughter begin even though the scientific and biological community really don’t have a firm grasp on CWD .


----------



## conservewild

Billy H said:


> They all must die before they get sick and die, makes perfect sense.
> 
> Let the slaughter begin even though the scientific and biological community really don’t have a firm grasp on CWD .
> 
> View attachment 7061561


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd share this for whatever its worth...in 2014 for no explainable reason...I lost all of my hair on my head...I mean everything, eyelashes, eyebrows, all of it....of course you become a little unnerved and I went through tests for just about everything you might imagine....in a nutshell I was diagnosed with the Alopecia Totalis. Apparently its an auto-immune disorder that most folks have in varying dormant states in their body, but it often doesn't manifest itself unless a traumatic event, stress, etc...is widely prevalent. 

I have a stressful job, but there wasn't anything extraordinary going on at the time. I took some pills, applied some lotions, got some shots, nothing improve....luckily I have a nicely shaped head (as my wife said) and shaved heads are a but en vogue these days, but there is something to be said about it being a choice or not. Shortly after most of the none seneschal treatment attempts my daughter Camille was diagnosed with Leukemia and all of a sudden my situation didn't amount to much. 

As part of addressing my daughters needs we were introduced to a litany of services and supports including a specialized dietician. She commented on my dedication to my daughter, with specific regard to me shaving my head as she thought it was in support of Camille. We got to chatting and she better understood my situation, she shared with me her thoughts on the various chemicals in our meats, specifically how they trigger various auto-immune disorders...have any of you ever seen the list of auto-immune disorders; there's more than 100. She suggested grass fed beef, etc...and to be honest I chalked it up to another "millennial thing" and focused on my daughter. As the months passed and Camille improved some, I thought to myself what the heck...we started eating grass fed, non-gmao, red meat and chicken. It wasn't all that much more money, didn't taste any different. Within a month ALL of my hair was back...maybe not as thick as it once was, but it was all back and still is. No more clear glasses to keep dust out of my eyes, because I didn't have eyelashes.

Who knows if it was a coincidence or not, but it did get me thinking more about what I eat...I'll never be a truly clean eater as I'm still a sucker for sweedish fish and butterscotch krimpets...

Might have nothing to do with anything going on in this thread, but since there was some mention about possibly contaminated food, I thought I'd share.

Joe


FYI - my youngest brother has Alopecia Universalis - no hair anywhere on his body. He watched me go through my process, but hasn't taken the step to try 6-8months of grass-fed, gmo free meats. I think it would be interesting if he did.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

bucco921 said:


> I get that. It's just the mindset that I'm referring to. Tested or not why would somebody be ok donating meat they aren't comfortable eating themselves?


I feel the same way!


----------



## enders

Billy H said:


> They all must die before they get sick and die, makes perfect sense.
> 
> Let the slaughter begin even though the scientific and biological community really don’t have a firm grasp on CWD .
> 
> View attachment 7061561


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> How much different is this than field dressing an animal? Still results in plenty of blood and fluids on the ground.


One in the same from that standpoint but you are leaving lots of contamination where it already died rather than transporting it into another area. PGC is finally recommending it themselves.


----------



## conservewild

12-Ringer said:


> Thought I'd share this for whatever its worth...in 2014 for no explainable reason...I lost all of my hair on my head...I mean everything, eyelashes, eyebrows, all of it....of course you become a little unnerved and I went through tests for just about everything you might imagine....in a nutshell I was diagnosed with the Alopecia Totalis. Apparently its an auto-immune disorder that most folks have in varying dormant states in their body, but it often doesn't manifest itself unless a traumatic event, stress, etc...is widely prevalent.
> 
> I have a stressful job, but there wasn't anything extraordinary going on at the time. I took some pills, applied some lotions, got some shots, nothing improve....luckily I have a nicely shaped head (as my wife said) and shaved heads are a but en vogue these days, but there is something to be said about it being a choice or not. Shortly after most of the none seneschal treatment attempts my daughter Camille was diagnosed with Leukemia and all of a sudden my situation didn't amount to much.
> 
> As part of addressing my daughters needs we were introduced to a litany of services and supports including a specialized dietician. She commented on my dedication to my daughter, with specific regard to me shaving my head as she thought it was in support of Camille. We got to chatting and she better understood my situation, she shared with me her thoughts on the various chemicals in our meats, specifically how they trigger various auto-immune disorders...have any of you ever seen the list of auto-immune disorders; there's more than 100. She suggested grass fed beef, etc...and to be honest I chalked it up to another "millennial thing" and focused on my daughter. As the months passed and Camille improved some, I thought to myself what the heck...we started eating grass fed, non-gmao, red meat and chicken. It wasn't all that much more money, didn't taste any different. Within a month ALL of my hair was back...maybe not as thick as it once was, but it was all back and still is. No more clear glasses to keep dust out of my eyes, because I didn't have eyelashes.
> 
> Who knows if it was a coincidence or not, but it did get me thinking more about what I eat...I'll never be a truly clean eater as I'm still a sucker for sweedish fish and butterscotch krimpets...
> 
> Might have nothing to do with anything going on in this thread, but since there was some mention about possibly contaminated food, I thought I'd share.
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> FYI - my youngest brother has Alopecia Universalis - no hair anywhere on his body. He watched me go through my process, but hasn't taken the step to try 6-8months of grass-fed, gmo free meats. I think it would be interesting if he did.....


This is in a round about way what my entire career is predicated on I work for one of the largest health care companies focused on health prevention and yes the standard american diet is killing us.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Bird feeders are one thing. I'm talking about corn piles, bagged commerical deer feed, salt and mineral blocks which are targeted at feeding deer.


They fine you if bear hit your bird feeders and you don't take them in.The same will happen with deer.


----------



## dougell

conservewild said:


> This is in a round about way what my entire career is predicated on I work for one of the largest health care companies focused on health prevention and yes the standard american diet is killing us.


No doubt but go visit some organic farms.The vast majority are so disgusting that I'd rather drink a few shots of roundup than eat something that came from there.


----------



## Billy H

conservewild said:


> This is in a round about way what my entire career is predicated on I work for one of the largest health care companies focused on health prevention and yes the standard american diet is killing us.


What does your company say makes up the "Standard American Diet" ? It's not that hard to choose healthy foods low in fats , cholesterol, and sodium. Plenty of choices out there these days and more awareness than ever of what we are putting in our bodies. Just wondering what they base it on.


----------



## conservewild

Billy H said:


> conservewild said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is in a round about way what my entire career is predicated on I work for one of the largest health care companies focused on health prevention and yes the standard american diet is killing us.
> 
> 
> 
> What does your company say makes up the "Standard American Diet" ? It's not that hard to choose healthy foods low in fats , cholesterol, and sodium. Plenty of choices out there these days and more awareness than ever of what we are putting in our bodies. Just wondering what they base it on.
Click to expand...


I don’t agree with all the criteria below but it is what it is example red meat it’s the type of red meat in the studies McDonald’s is not equivalent to wild venison. IMO the processed foods and sugars along with unhealthy meat choices are largely the culprit 

Standard American diet

“high intakes of red meat, processed meat, pre-packaged foods, butter, fried foods, high-fat dairy products, eggs, refined grains, potatoes, corn (and high-fructose corn syrup) and high-sugar drinks.”


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> No doubt but go visit some organic farms.The vast majority are so disgusting that I'd rather drink a few shots of roundup than eat something that came from there.


Wow


----------



## Billy H

conservewild said:


> I don’t agree with all the criteria below but it is what it is example red meat it’s the type of red meat in the studies McDonald’s is not equivalent to wild venison. IMO the processed foods and sugars along with unhealthy meat choices are largely the culprit
> 
> Standard American diet
> 
> “high intakes of red meat, processed meat, pre-packaged foods, butter, fried foods, high-fat dairy products, eggs, refined grains, potatoes, corn (and high-fructose corn syrup) and high-sugar drinks.”


That list isn't surprising I think the processed foods are the number one culprit. Seems like all the processed stuff has tons of everything thats not good for your health.


----------



## dougell

Very true but I've started to think that when it's your time,it's your time.I work out every morning with a bunch of old guys.These guys are all health food nuts and everyone of them could probably out walk me.The one guy was always almost hero status to me.He's retired and still travels all over the place doing backpack fishing and hunting trips out west,all DIY.He eats very little red meat,except some deer and elk.We were talking one morning a few months ago and he said that he hasn't had a doughnut in over 7 or 8 years.His mother was 94 and just died this past year and his father is still alive at 96 and still goes to camp every year.Two weeks ago,he was diagnosed with esophagus cancer and it's already spread to at least his liver.It doesn't look good.I look at a that guy who never drank,never smoked and monitored everything he ever put in his body and it really makes me wonder.I agree with you though,processed crap probably doesn't do us any good.


----------



## nicko

Do the bulk of your food shopping in the produce and refrigerated fresh sections of the grocery store.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Wow


Seriously,check some out.I'm sure there are some clean ones but he one's I've seen are beyond disgusting.I have a buddy who's a salesman for Cargill and he says the same thing.


----------



## noclueo2

Annoying, I work for a line clearance company. We like to use state parking lots, municipal and so on for parking our trucks. Well today I went to move some equipment that happen to be using a state game land parking lot, in Lancaster. Not only was our equipment broken into "not blaming hunters", but While there I noticed bones sticking out from behind the boulders defining the parking. I was curious and took a look. Well to my disappointment, there was three young bucks with slightly over and inch spikes tucked behind boulders. Seriously aggravated me. No attempt to remove any meat so the "needy" thing doesn't hold up. Just a complete disregard for the law and life. I guess this is where the "pa slob hunter" thing comes from. Sorry had to vent.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

nicko said:


> Do the bulk of your food shopping in the produce and refrigerated fresh sections of the grocery store.


yep buy everything from the perimeter never go down an aisle and you will be better off


----------



## conservewild

noclueo2 said:


> Annoying, I work for a line clearance company. We like to use state parking lots, municipal and so on for parking our trucks. Well today I went to move some equipment that happen to be using a state game land parking lot, in Lancaster. Not only was our equipment broken into "not blaming hunters", but While there I noticed bones sticking out from behind the boulders defining the parking. I was curious and took a look. Well to my disappointment, there was three young bucks with slightly over and inch spikes tucked behind boulders. Seriously aggravated me. No attempt to remove any meat so the "needy" thing doesn't hold up. Just a complete disregard for the law and life. I guess this is where the "pa slob hunter" thing comes from. Sorry had to vent.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I lived in Pa for 20 plus years why I frequent this thread still it interests me. I have since had the opportunity to hunt all over the country and some internationally. I have never encountered hunters in general as selfish and abrasive with disregard for laws property bounderies etc as PA along with many of the PGC staff.


----------



## nicko

conservewild said:


> yep buy everything from the perimeter never go down an aisle and you will be better off


Well, except for toilet paper.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Well, except for toilet paper.


I've read TP can cause colon cancer. Better off using non-GMO leaves.


----------



## PaHick

I know this is off topic. 

If I want to bowhunt small game specifically now that archery deer is over. Say walking around for rabbits. 
As an archer, am I required to wear the small game requirement of Flo orange? Or because I'm bowhunting am I okay to just wear camo?
Asking for a friend :wink:


----------



## Gene94

Perry24 said:


> I've read TP can cause colon cancer. Better off using non-GMO leaves.


If TP ever causes colon cancer I believe someone needs to rethink personal hygiene technique, lol. [emoji23]

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

PaHick said:


> I know this is off topic.
> 
> If I want to bowhunt small game specifically now that archery deer is over. Say walking around for rabbits.
> As an archer, am I required to wear the small game requirement of Flo orange? Or because I'm bowhunting am I okay to just wear camo?
> Asking for a friend :wink:


Gotta wear the big O.


----------



## PaHick

nicko said:


> Gotta wear the big O.


Ugh... :thumbs_do. Thanks man.


----------



## 138104

PaHick said:


> I know this is off topic.
> 
> If I want to bowhunt small game specifically now that archery deer is over. Say walking around for rabbits.
> As an archer, am I required to wear the small game requirement of Flo orange? Or because I'm bowhunting am I okay to just wear camo?
> Asking for a friend :wink:


I wonder what a WCO would say if he came upon you with a bow?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I wonder what a WCO would say if he came upon you with a bow?


My guess is he would want to have a look at your arrows to see what type of tips you are carrying. Blunt tips or judo points or small game-type heads and you’re good. Any type of Broadhead fixed or mechanical, I’d say you’ll have some explaining to do.


----------



## PaHick

I hunt small game with broadheads. 
He shouLd say..
Glad to see someone having a challenge, thanks for purchasing a hunting license. Good luck today.

Been hunting small game off and on for years with traditional equipment and modern. But always had done it during the regular season when deer was in. The second season is extremely fun to sneak around with snow on the ground.


----------



## conservewild

nicko said:


> Perry24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what a WCO would say if he came upon you with a bow?
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is he would want to have a look at your arrows to see what type of tips you are carrying. Blunt tips or judo points or small game-type heads and you’re good. Any type of Broadhead fixed or mechanical, I’d say you’ll have some explaining to do.
Click to expand...

 In Pa yes it’s guilty until proven innocent they are programmed to fine whenever possible


----------



## Mathias

Gene94 said:


> Reading this as I'm about to eat some untested deer sausage from DMA2. Help me make up my mind, shall I spit it out? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Anyone heard from Gene, I’m afraid he may have.....  :smile:


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Anyone heard from Gene, I’m afraid he may have.....


Still here... 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## nick060200

Working on cleaning up the archery bench.


----------



## fap1800

My oldest asked me this past week if we could go deer hunting one last time. I had to of course tell him that the season was over and that he'll have to wait until next year. Then I said certain small game is open such as squirrels, rabbits, pheasants, etc. He then asks, "We can eat squirrels?" I hesitantly said, "Yeah, we can eat them." Well...we went squirrel hunting Saturday. We ended up taking three. The shotgun does a bit of a number on them when you don't hit 'em in the head so we ended up just with six rear legs. I'm not exactly an accomplished squirrel hunter, but it's apparent that a 22lr would be a much better firearm choice. Anyway, I was originally planning on doing one of Rinella's rabbit/squirrel recipes, but probably needed another squirrel or two. So instead I egg washed the thighs and dredged in a flour/breadcrumb mixture and then browned in avocado oil. Then finished them off in the oven. I have to say, I was a bit surprised. Luke loved them and honestly, I thought to myself tree rat isn't bad. Lol!


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> My oldest asked me this past week if we could go deer hunting one last time. I had to of course tell him that the season was over and that he'll have to wait until next year. Then I said certain small game is open such as squirrels, rabbits, pheasants, etc. He then asks, "We can eat squirrels?" I hesitantly said, "Yeah, we can eat them." Well...we went squirrel hunting Saturday. We ended up taking three. The shotgun does a bit of a number on them when you don't hit 'em in the head so we ended up just with six rear legs. I'm not exactly an accomplished squirrel hunter, but it's apparent that a 22lr would be a much better firearm choice. Anyway, I was originally planning on doing one of Rinella's rabbit/squirrel recipes, but probably needed another squirrel or two. So instead I egg washed the thighs and dredged in a flour/breadcrumb mixture and then browned in avocado oil. Then finished them off in the oven. I have to say, I was a bit surprised. Luke loved them and honestly, I thought to myself tree rat isn't bad. Lol!
> 
> View attachment 7066307


Good stuff Colin. I got my start in small game hunting with squirrels. We hunted them with shotguns too and seeing one hopping through the treetops got the shot flying. Tough little animals too. Falling 30-40 feet through branches and hitting the ground and still scrambling for a hole in a tree. 

Nice way to extend the season. Squirrels are probably the most under-hunted game animal in PA.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Good stuff Colin. I got my start in small game hunting with squirrels. We hunted them with shotguns too and seeing one hopping through the treetops got the shot flying. Tough little animals too. Falling 30-40 feet through branches and hitting the ground and still scrambling for a hole in a tree.
> 
> Nice way to extend the season. Squirrels are probably the most under-hunted game animal in PA.


Agreed.
And they give us fits during archery season!


----------



## fap1800

They're tough little you-know-whats. I couldn't believe how far they'd fall, get up and scurry, and take another round of #4. And yeah, they're everywhere during archery season, but when you want to actually hunt them they're nowhere to be found.


----------



## Red Eye 81

fap1800 said:


> They're tough little you-know-whats. I couldn't believe how far they'd fall, get up and scurry, and take another round of #4. And yeah, they're everywhere during archery season, but when you want to actually hunt them they're nowhere to be found.


Agreed. I have been struggling hard to get my son on a squirrel. Very humbling. They are everywhere when I am bowhunting!


----------



## Billy H

That, looks like a topper. I have one like it. Fun little gun.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> That, looks like a topper. I have one like it. Fun little gun.


It’s actually my dad’s Ithaca 66 in 410. Very similar though. Same gun I learned to hunt with 30 plus years ago. Nothing fancy but it gets the job done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Best part of the entire post....."asked me this past week if we could go deer hunting".....you're doing something right might friend:thumbs_up

Maybe introduce him to shed hunting....if you do that...I'd suggest planting one or two the first couple times so that he'll experience some success, GREAT way to spend HOURS in the woods with family. My wife just asked me this weekend when we were going out. Never thought I'd hear that come out of her mouth....


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Good stuff Colin. I got my start in small game hunting with squirrels. We hunted them with shotguns too and seeing one hopping through the treetops got the shot flying. Tough little animals too. Falling 30-40 feet through branches and hitting the ground and still scrambling for a hole in a tree.
> 
> Nice way to extend the season. Squirrels are probably the most under-hunted game animal in PA.


Watch that the dead ash trees don't fall on your heads lol.Squirrels are one of the best things to get kids hooked on hunting.Get him a decent 22 and he'll be a master at learning how to shoot at the right time.Looks like we're getting a much earlier squirrel season this year so you can get him out a bunch of times before you start hunting deer.


----------



## Billy H

Sure could use a thinning of squirrels around here.


----------



## nick060200

Anyone interested in doing the TAC on Friday in May ? I was thinking of taking a day off to do it. Don't have friends though. Lol. I'd probably leave Thursday after work to head out there.


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> My oldest asked me this past week if we could go deer hunting one last time. I had to of course tell him that the season was over and that he'll have to wait until next year. Then I said certain small game is open such as squirrels, rabbits, pheasants, etc. He then asks, "We can eat squirrels?" I hesitantly said, "Yeah, we can eat them." Well...we went squirrel hunting Saturday. We ended up taking three. The shotgun does a bit of a number on them when you don't hit 'em in the head so we ended up just with six rear legs. I'm not exactly an accomplished squirrel hunter, but it's apparent that a 22lr would be a much better firearm choice. Anyway, I was originally planning on doing one of Rinella's rabbit/squirrel recipes, but probably needed another squirrel or two. So instead I egg washed the thighs and dredged in a flour/breadcrumb mixture and then browned in avocado oil. Then finished them off in the oven. I have to say, I was a bit surprised. Luke loved them and honestly, I thought to myself tree rat isn't bad. Lol!
> 
> View attachment 7066307


Honestly I'd rather eat squirrel than deer. It's one of my favorite meats. An instant pot does wonders for squirrel


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> Honestly I'd rather eat squirrel than deer. It's one of my favorite meats. An instant pot does wonders for squirrel


i wouldn't go as far to say Id take squirrel over deer, but I do like squirrel . One of my favorite ways to use it is I take and boil the meat off the bones and then use the squirrel meat instead of chicken in my wifes chicken pot pie recipe. HMMM,, it may be time to thin some of them critters. The ruger pellet rifle needs a dusting off.


----------



## fap1800

Yeah, the boy asking to go hunting is certainly a good sign of things to come. Even the little one asked if he could hunt squirrels. I told him next season since he'll be 7 in May. My dad gave us a Ruger 10/22 that he's had in his safe for years and never used so that will really help. I can't believe I didn't know about it. Anyway, just bought a decent scope and replacement trigger spring kit for it. Scope should be here tomorrow so we can shoot this weekend hopefully.


----------



## Mathias

I have a CZ 17M2 that I’d love to take out for squirrels. It’s a laser, one of the most accurate rifles I own.


----------



## noclueo2

.17 + squirrel = head shots only. Learned the hard way any body shots will leave you with a mess.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Yeah, the boy asking to go hunting is certainly a good sign of things to come. Even the little one asked if he could hunt squirrels. I told him next season since he'll be 7 in May. My dad gave us a Ruger 10/22 that he's had in his safe for years and never used so that will really help. I can't believe I didn't know about it. Anyway, just bought a decent scope and replacement trigger spring kit for it. Scope should be here tomorrow so we can shoot this weekend hopefully.


Good to hear young kids showing an interest in hunting. Our son never took to it. He went with me a few times for doves when he was 4-5 years old but his interest appeared to be a direct result of whatever snack I packed. Peanut butter and jelly on ritz crackers and he was all in. Then I brought fig newtons one time and that's when his interest ended. 

I blame it on the fig newtons.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Good to hear young kids showing an interest in hunting. Our son never took to it. He went with me a few times for doves when he was 4-5 years old but his interest appeared to be a direct result of whatever snack I packed. Peanut butter and jelly on ritz crackers and he was all in. Then I brought fig newtons one time and that's when his interest ended.
> 
> I blame it on the fig newtons.


Lol. Noted.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Anyone interested in doing the TAC on Friday in May ? I was thinking of taking a day off to do it. Don't have friends though. Lol. I'd probably leave Thursday after work to head out there.


I'd be up for it, but will be down in MD for a 3-day soccer tourney. Are you only shooting Friday?


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> I'd be up for it, but will be down in MD for a 3-day soccer tourney. Are you only shooting Friday?


I'll text you.


----------



## nick060200

Wife just asked me if I've seen the "man deer" In the back yard ? Seriously woman!?!


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Good to hear young kids showing an interest in hunting. Our son never took to it. He went with me a few times for doves when he was 4-5 years old but his interest appeared to be a direct result of whatever snack I packed. Peanut butter and jelly on ritz crackers and he was all in. Then I brought fig newtons one time and that's when his interest ended.
> 
> I blame it on the fig newtons.


I'd have quit too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nick060200 said:


> Wife just asked me if I've seen the "man deer" In the back yard ? Seriously woman!?!


This made me laugh out loud in the office.


----------



## fap1800

Scope showed up for the 10/22 today. I went with the Athlon Talos. I have to say, at first glance, this thing is pretty legit. I've been reading some good things about Athlon and their optics being some of the better optics in the budget category. I got it from Cameraland for under $200. 4 to 16x, paralax and an illuminated reticle. Even has capped turrets if you want to dial.


----------



## nicko

May have to check out the Athlon line. I need a new scope for the .30-06 and have been looking at the Nikon Monarch line. I had been keeping an eye on the scopes remaining at FCO during their going out of business sale and when I saw the sign on their store said 70% off, I went in but by that point, every scope was gone. 

The last scope I bought I got 25+ years out of it. Doing the math, this scope might by the last one I ever buy for the gun so I might as well top it with the best I'm willing to pay.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> May have to check out the Athlon line. I need a new scope for the .30-06 and have been looking at the Nikon Monarch line. I had been keeping an eye on the scopes remaining at FCO during their going out of business sale and when I saw the sign on their store said 70% off, I went in but by that point, every scope was gone.
> 
> The last scope I bought I got 25+ years out of it. Doing the math, this scope might by the last one I ever buy for the gun so I might as well top it with the best I'm willing to pay.


Athlon is like the new Vortex. If it's going to be your last scope purchase then it's really tough to beat the VX series by Leupold. They're a tough as nails scope and have a full lifetime warranty should you ever need it. If they can't fix it you get a new scope. I have a VXII on my Savage LWH .308 and another one on a 270WBY mag. If you're not dialing then there's really nothing better and you won't break the bank. Only reason I went with Athlon instead of Leupold is that I wanted to a higher power than 9x. Leupold starts to go up in price with you get north or 12x so I gambled on Athlon. I looked at Vortex, but after spending $600 on 10x42 Vipers, I've soured on their products.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> May have to check out the Athlon line. I need a new scope for the .30-06 and have been looking at the Nikon Monarch line. I had been keeping an eye on the scopes remaining at FCO during their going out of business sale and when I saw the sign on their store said 70% off, I went in but by that point, every scope was gone.
> 
> The last scope I bought I got 25+ years out of it. Doing the math, this scope might by the last one I ever buy for the gun so I might as well top it with the best I'm willing to pay.


Nikon discontinued riflescopes. They didn't want their clientele for all their other products see them associated with dead animals. Instantly would rule them out. If you need warranty work you'll probably be SOL. I run Bushell Elites on all my rifles, but the Kimber I bought came with a Leupold VX2 so I left it on. The Leupold is coming off before next bear season and being replaced with something to be determined.


----------



## fap1800

There ya go, Nick. Buy BB’s VX2. 

I’m waiting on a semi custom Savage 110 in 300WM with a Criterion barrel and B&C stock to get to my FFL guy. Bought a Zeiss V4. Gonna try dialing and shooting 600 plus yards up on our farm in NY.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Nikon discontinued riflescopes. They didn't want their clientele for all their other products see them associated with dead animals. Instantly would rule them out. If you need warranty work you'll probably be SOL. I run Bushell Elites on all my rifles, but the Kimber I bought came with a Leupold VX2 so I left it on. The Leupold is coming off before next bear season and being replaced with something to be determined.


I have a bushnell elite shortmag 2.5-10x that I'd do a swap with a vx2.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Nikon discontinued riflescopes. They didn't want their clientele for all their other products see them associated with dead animals. Instantly would rule them out. If you need warranty work you'll probably be SOL. I run Bushell Elites on all my rifles, but the Kimber I bought came with a Leupold VX2 so I left it on. The Leupold is coming off before next bear season and being replaced with something to be determined.


Good info. I had heard Nikon was getting out of rifle scopes but forgot about it. May be the reason the prices I'm seeing for the Monarch line are not too bad.


----------



## nick060200

Hey guys myself 
Dave (perry24)
Chris (vonfoust)
Are doing the Thursday 5-28-20 TAC shoot. 0930 nock time. There are a few spots left. Anyone else interested in going ?


----------



## nick060200

nick060200 said:


> Hey guys myself
> Dave (perry24)
> Chris (vonfoust)
> Are doing the Thursday 5-28-20 TAC shoot. 0930 nock time. There are a few spots left. Anyone else interested in going ?


Yeti course.


----------



## fap1800

nick060200 said:


> Hey guys myself
> Dave (perry24)
> Chris (vonfoust)
> Are doing the Thursday 5-28-20 TAC shoot. 0930 nock time. There are a few spots left. Anyone else interested in going ?


I might be able to swing this. It's a bit of a poke for me, but something I'd definitely like to do and get some good practice in for elk. Need to clear with the wife of course. Lol!


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> I might be able to swing this. It's a bit of a poke for me, but something I'd definitely like to do and get some good practice in for elk. Need to clear with the wife of course. Lol!


Let me know. Just sign up asap if you can. Thursday. 0930 nock time. Yeti course. 

If you do I'll give you my cell number. I still haven't nailed down lodging so let me know if you want to get in on that.


----------



## fap1800

nick060200 said:


> Let me know. Just sign up asap if you can. Thursday. 0930 nock time. Yeti course.
> 
> If you do I'll give you my cell number. I still haven't nailed down lodging so let me know if you want to get in on that.


I grabbed the last spot. Wife was cool with it. I'd be up for lodging as well since it's a good 4+ hour drive. Thanks!


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> I grabbed the last spot. Wife was cool with it. I'd be up for lodging as well since it's a good 4+ hour drive. Thanks!


Great. Another AT'r to "unimpress" with my shooting skills. If you guys drive together I can probably fill up the ride home with laughter at my expense.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Great. Another AT'r to "unimpress" with my shooting skills. If you guys drive together I can probably fill up the ride home with laughter at my expense.


Don't worry. I'm sure to skip my share. There is certainly nothing special about my talents.


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> I grabbed the last spot. Wife was cool with it. I'd be up for lodging as well since it's a good 4+ hour drive. Thanks!


Sent you a pm


----------



## nicko

Sounds like you guys will have a good time. Take pics of the course and target setups if you remember. Love to try the TAC sometime. But I think I'd need to stock up on arrows.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Maybe someday I’d brave it...


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Sounds like you guys will have a good time. Take pics of the course and target setups if you remember. Love to try the TAC sometime. But I think I'd need to stock up on arrows.


We decided on the yeti course. It's only out to 75yds. You could do it man !


----------



## AjPUNISHER

AjPUNISHER said:


> I know a group of guys that were in Potter on a lease most of this past week. They took 12 deer...but all they do is drive...all day long.





PAbigbear said:


> How many were shed bucks?


Surprisingly......only 2.

They were a few shedding in 4E before the end of the late season. A friend of mine was after a particular 12pt all season...it was going to be him or tag soup he said. He saw him a few times up to and into the late season but was never in range...when he was finally in range he had dropped a side so he passed him up. Seemed to me like the shed side had to be nearby as the buck had been staying in the area...he could have killed him and hunted for it but i guess that wasn't an option he had given any thought to.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> We decided on the yeti course. It's only out to 75yds. You could do it man !


Just checked the site.....Friday and Saturday sold out but Thursday and Sunday open. I might pull the trigger on Thursday.

UPDATE - haven't committed to a date. Could do either Thursday or Sunday. Anybody else interested? Decided instead of thinking about it to just do it. I suck at turkey hunting so instead of that folly of a trip, I'll do something I know.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Just checked the site.....Friday and Saturday sold out but Thursday and Sunday open. I might pull the trigger on Thursday.


Let me know. I just looked and I think Colin might have got the last 0930 time slot. When I signed up the other day there was like 8 spots. That's why I picked it just in case some others wanted to join. I'd be willing to change times to a 1000 so we can all do it together. I don't think the other guys would mind waiting an extra half hour. But I'd have to call to see if it's possible. I don't see a problem. Think about it and if you decide you want to do it let me know asap so I can call about the times and you can make a decision.


----------



## Aspade17

Not sure if you guys are still looking for others but I’d be willing to do the 7 springs course. It’s less than an hour from my house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Let me know. I just looked and I think Colin might have got the last 0930 time slot. When I signed up the other day there was like 8 spots. That's why I picked it just in case some others wanted to join. I'd be willing to change times to a 1000 so we can all do it together. I don't think the other guys would mind waiting an extra half hour. But I'd have to call to see if it's possible. I don't see a problem. Think about it and if you decide you want to do it let me know asap so I can call about the times and you can make a decision.


If a slot is open for one more and you guys are OK with shuffling your start times, I'm in. The website says Friday and Saturday closed but hopefully they are cool with one extra body bouncing arrows off rocks.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> If a slot is open for one more and you guys are OK with shuffling your start times, I'm in. The website says Friday and Saturday closed but hopefully they are cool with one extra body bouncing arrows off rocks.





Aspade17 said:


> Not sure if you guys are still looking for others but I’d be willing to do the 7 springs course. It’s less than an hour from my house
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm gonna pm you guys and get your numbers. I'll call tomorrow. 10am has 6 slots but 1030 has 12 spots. I might just see if we can all get in at 1030. That way if anyone else wants to join this wee they have a chance to join the group.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> I'm gonna pm you guys and get your numbers. I'll call tomorrow. 10am has 6 slots but 1030 has 12 spots. I might just see if we can all get in at 1030. That way if anyone else wants to join this wee they have a chance to join the group.


I am fine with whatever time works for all.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> I'm gonna pm you guys and get your numbers. I'll call tomorrow. 10am has 6 slots but 1030 has 12 spots. I might just see if we can all get in at 1030. That way if anyone else wants to join this wee they have a chance to join the group.


Great. PMing my cell #.


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> I am fine with whatever time works for all.


Sounds good brother


----------



## Aspade17

I’m not particular on a time, if it comes down to deciding between Thursday and Sunday I’d also put my vote for Thursday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

The more people the better chance I have at finding all my arrows. Possibly a few from last year as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Where is the TAC shoot? My elbow is usually good for a weekend....those who know me, know how much I use to shoot, probably shot a 3d course 3 weekends a month, plus Thursday night league at Delco Field and Stream and Tuesday night dots at Middletown.....and I wonder why elbow is jacked???

Thing that sucks about my elbow....I've seen three specialists, all say the same...surgery would likely square things away for 5-7 years or so, before scar tissue would start to bother it again AND recovery would be close to 8-months. So if get surgery before the hunting season, my summer fishing and crabbing is gone AND I wouldn't be able to shoot my bow so I'm sure I'd be a bear to be around. If I wait until September my fall/winter is toast. Going on year 33 of Cortisone and therapy, might get 2-3 months where everything is feeling good and them my dumbass breaks out the bow and in a weekend, even if I only shoot a small handful of arrows (4-6 a day) my elbow is toast again. I didn't realized putting some years behind me would result in all of the creaks and cracks.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> *Where is the TAC shoot?* My elbow is usually good for a weekend....those who know me, know how much I use to shoot, probably shot a 3d course 3 weekends a month, plus Thursday night league at Delco Field and Stream and Tuesday night dots at Middletown.....and I wonder why elbow is jacked???
> 
> Thing that sucks about my elbow....I've seen three specialists, all say the same...surgery would likely square things away for 5-7 years or so, before scar tissue would start to bother it again AND recovery would be close to 8-months. So if get surgery before the hunting season, my summer fishing and crabbing is gone AND I wouldn't be able to shoot my bow so I'm sure I'd be a bear to be around. If I wait until September my fall/winter is toast. Going on year 33 of Cortisone and therapy, might get 2-3 months where everything is feeling good and them my dumbass breaks out the bow and in a weekend, even if I only shoot a small handful of arrows (4-6 a day) my elbow is toast again. I didn't realized putting some years behind me would result in all of the creaks and cracks.
> 
> Joe


Seven Springs PA. About 4 hours west of Phoenixville/Royersford area.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> The more people the better chance I have at finding all my arrows. Possibly a few from last year as well.


Ha ha!!! I'm definitely building a new dozen arrows in advance.


----------



## dougell

Getting old sucks Joe and it doesn't get any better.I always considered myself to be in decent shape but old injuries eventually start to rear their ugly head.It hit me 3 years ago when I was about 47.The first day of LL practice I reached down to pick up a ground ball and realized that I no longer bend that far.The last week of archery season that same year I woke up one morning and couldn't move my right arm because my shoulder hurt so bad.To this day I have no idea what triggered it.I'm self-employed so I had Obamacare with a 7k ded.Not wanting to spend the cash,I just had a buddy of mine who's a PT show me some exercises to fix it.By the next spring I could throw BP again but it's only felt about 90% within the past few months.Years of abusing my body in the gym just eventually took it's toll.Luckily,I have no issues shooting a bow now.My son is a pinhead and pushes every thing he does.In the past year,he dislocated his left shoulder very bad and missed most of last year's wrestling season.they wanted to do surgery because he's at an increased risk of doing it again but that would have ruined baseball season.We did PT and got him back in the gym and it wasn't long before he had all of his strength and mobility back.I wasn't nuts about risking a lifetime of shoulder problems but he was ready to get back on the mat 40lbs heavier than the year before.Thankfully,he ended up blowing his knee out right before the season started racing motorx and got to sit this one out as well.The knee is now good and we've been lifting and hitting all winter getting ready for baseball.Last week the jackwagon broke his arm snowboarding and got set back another 6 weeks.I keep telling him he needs to stop pushing it because the sins of his past will eventually catch up to him.


----------



## fap1800

I'm cool with switching times, Nick. Just let me know.


----------



## nick060200

I just texted everyone but just so anyone else wants to join us now is your chance. 

There are 6 of us total doing this TAC shoot now Thursday 
Yeti course 
1030 nock time. 

There will be 6 spots left if anyone else wants to join. Just post up here and pm me your phone number and once everyone is all signed up I can shoot out a group text so we can all plan accordingly once we get closer to D day.


----------



## fap1800

Serious question for this shoot. I'm a pretty decent shot, but I'm seriously thinking that a dozen arrows might not be enough. lol


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> Serious question for this shoot. I'm a pretty decent shot, but I'm seriously thinking that a dozen arrows might not be enough. lol


I honestly was only planning on bringing 10. That's all I have. If I loose 10 arrows I'm quitting hunting. Lol.


----------



## Aspade17

Just got registered for the 1030, so I’m good to go! 

My question for all of you guys that have a serious drive. Are you driving up the night before, or leaving early that morning? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Last year I did the Prime course because we didn't know we had to pre-register (didn't have to in previous years). That was the only slots they had when we showed up. I had just goofed around with my bow and didn't even have a 40 yd pin at the time, I lost 1 and my son lost 3. It is through woods, at least most of the course was, and it is difficult to find them if you miss. We did move up on a few. You'll be fine with a dozen. If you run out the Foggy Goggle is open :darkbeer:

Don't know if anyone is interested in this as well, but Seven Springs runs a mountain bike course as well. Ride the lifts up with your bike and head down the mountain.


----------



## nick060200

Aspade17 said:


> Just got registered for the 1030, so I’m good to go!
> 
> My question for all of you guys that have a serious drive. Are you driving up the night before, or leaving early that morning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got 4 hours and I'm gonna leave the night before and get lodging in Somerset. Colin (fap1800) I think will do the same. 
Nicko might as well he's close to where we are in SE pa here. Where you located ?


----------



## andymick32

I live in Somerset, but unfortunately might not be able to make the shoot. Wife’s birthday weekend, coaching my sons baseball team, son playing soccer too. Never enough free time for my likes now a days. Regardless, I’d recommend Tailgatez to eat if staying in Somerset. There are a lot of hotels so lodging shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## Aspade17

nick060200 said:


> I got 4 hours and I'm gonna leave the night before and get lodging in Somerset. Colin (fap1800) I think will do the same.
> Nicko might as well he's close to where we are in SE pa here. Where you located ?


I’m located between Breezewood and Bedford if you are on the pike. Everyone seems to know Breezewood because it’s a pretty active town when traveling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Registered for 10:30 Yeti on Thursday. Think I’m going to get a place to stay Wednesday night. Don’t want to make that drive on Thursday morning in case there are traffic delays. 

Do you guys have a hotel / motel / mud hut picked out yet?

Anybody have an idea how long it takes to get through the course. I’m not on any time schedule but just wondering.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Registered for 10:30 Yeti on Thursday. Think I’m going to get a place to stay Wednesday night. Don’t want to make that drive on Thursday morning in case there are traffic delays.
> 
> Do you guys have a hotel / motel / mud hut picked out yet?
> 
> Anybody have an idea how long it takes to get through the course. I’m not on any time schedule but just wondering.


I was thinking of bringing the bivy sack and just setting up at a rest stop. What do you think? :wink: 

Nick is working on lining up some lodging. We were talking about carpooling, but there hasn't been any concrete decisions. I do have a 2011 Caddy DTS that has a trunk that can easily hold three bodies.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I was thinking of bringing the bivy sack and just setting up at a rest stop. What do you think? :wink:
> 
> Nick is working on lining up some lodging. We were talking about carpooling, but there hasn't been any concrete decisions. I do have a 2011 Caddy DTS that has a trunk that can easily hold three bodies.


I’m good with carpooling. Let me know if you guys get anything worked out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice to see this coming together....


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> I was thinking of bringing the bivy sack and just setting up at a rest stop. What do you think? :wink:
> 
> Nick is working on lining up some lodging. We were talking about carpooling, but there hasn't been any concrete decisions. I do have a 2011 Caddy DTS that has a trunk that can easily hold three bodies.


Well a 2011 DeVille is probably alot nicer to ride in than my 08 f150. Lol


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> Nice to see this coming together....


Come along


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Well a 2011 DeVille is probably alot nicer to ride in than my 08 f150. Lol


Aside from bow cases, we're not gonna need a lot of storage space. My crew has done a bow/gun trip up to Potter with 4 of us in my 2013 Explorer....two bows and two guns and all the other unnecessary crap we always bring. Storage was tight but we made it work.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Come along


Joe Joe Joe Joe Joe....


----------



## 12-Ringer

nick060200 said:


> Come along


I’ll be chasing stripers and early flounder that weekend .... last year we nabbed two bushels of crabs that same weekend.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I’ll be chasing stripers and early flounder that weekend .... last year we nabbed two bushels of crabs that same weekend.


Boooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## nicko

Bruce Bruce Bruce Bruce Bruce............


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Aside from bow cases, we're not gonna need a lot of storage space. My crew has done a bow/gun trip up to Potter with 4 of us in my 2013 Explorer....two bows and two guns and all the other unnecessary crap we always bring. Storage was tight but we made it work.


Uh, I saw how you packed for your last trip...you'll need a Uhaul!


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> I’ll be chasing strippers and early flounder that weekend .... last year we nabbed crabs that same weekend.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## ezshot81

Are any of you guys that are going to tac going to be around on sat? Shooting with the wife on sat morning at 9:30


----------



## nick060200

ezshot81 said:


> Are any of you guys that are going to tac going to be around on sat? Shooting with the wife on sat morning at 9:30


Unfortunately i won't. By the time we signed up Saturday was already sold out. I was originally gonna do Friday. But by the time I pulled the trigger that was filled too.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Uh, I saw how you packed for your last trip...you'll need a Uhaul!


I tend to overpack for hunting trips.


----------



## Jerred44

12-Ringer said:


> I’ll be chasing stripers and early flounder that weekend .... last year we nabbed two bushels of crabs that same weekend.


Where u going after stripers at


----------



## 12-Ringer

Most likely Indian River Inet...we do well there


----------



## Jerred44

U guys using lures or bait


----------



## Leaves

ezshot81 said:


> Are any of you guys that are going to tac going to be around on sat? Shooting with the wife on sat morning at 9:30


My buddy and I will be shooting the nock on course starting at 7:30!


----------



## nick060200

Just so everyone is on the same page : 
Myself (nick) 
Nicko (nick) 
Perry24 ( Dave)
Vonfoust (Chris)
Fap1800 (Colin)
Aspade17 (Austin)

We are all shooting yeti course Thursday 5/28/20 
1030 nock time. We all got confirmation of this. Anyone else that wants to join us can. There is 6 spots left open. 

I think if you guys want to discuss anything we can do it in the thread here ? Might work better than group texts. Whatever you guys want to do. I don't care. 

I was going to look into rooms in Somerset. I'll post up my findings when I get a chance. 

As of right now I'll be bringing a daypack. Water, food, binos, range finder and a few other basics. I was only planning on bringing 10 arrows. That's all I have. I might order more. Haven't decided.


----------



## fap1800

nick060200 said:


> Just so everyone is on the same page :
> Myself (nick)
> Nicko (nick)
> Perry24 ( Dave)
> Vonfoust (Chris)
> Fap1800 (Colin)
> Aspade17 (Austin)
> 
> We are all shooting yeti course Thursday 5/28/20
> 1030 nock time. We all got confirmation of this. Anyone else that wants to join us can. There is 6 spots left open.
> 
> I think if you guys want to discuss anything we can do it in the thread here ? Might work better than group texts. Whatever you guys want to do. I don't care.
> 
> I was going to look into rooms in Somerset. I'll post up my findings when I get a chance.
> 
> As of right now I'll be bringing a daypack. Water, food, binos, range finder and a few other basics. I was only planning on bringing 10 arrows. That's all I have. I might order more. Haven't decided.


Thanks, Nick for organizing all of this. I might need a few more arrows as well. This also gives me an excuse to finally upgrade to one of those angle compensating range finders. Speaking of which, any recommendations? I hear the Leupold and Sigs are legit.


----------



## nick060200

I got a Leupold. No complaints. I had an issue a few years ago where I left it out in the rain hanging up and it formed condensation inside the lens. I called luepold and they sent me a brand new one. Good warranty


----------



## Aspade17

Not sure the price on rooms in somerset. If they are outrageous check in Bedford which is the town by me and would only leave you around 45 minutes in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

They have rooms/suites right on the 7 Springs resort but I think even 3 guys in a suite would be $100 per man, probably more expensive than other places. But you’re right there too.


----------



## fap1800

SureStay Plus Hotel by Best Western Somerset is $58/night for a room with 2 queens. 30 minutes from the resort. With tax it's $64. 

Plenty of other options on Orbitz. Can go cheaper or more expensive. It doesn't matter to me. I've slept in some seedy motels in my day so I'm immune to everything except rats. Lol!.


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> SureStay Plus Hotel by Best Western Somerset is $58/night for a room with 2 queens. 30 minutes from the resort. With tax it's $64.
> 
> Plenty of other options on Orbitz. Can go cheaper or more expensive. It doesn't matter to me. I've slept in some seedy motels in my day so I'm immune to everything except rats. Lol!.


That sounds like a helluva deal. Not sure we could find better prices or if it's even worth looking. Let me know if you guys are gonna roll with this.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> That sounds like a helluva deal. Not sure we could find better prices or if it's even worth looking. Let me know if you guys are gonna roll with this.


Agreed. Sounds good to me. If you and Colin are bunking, I can see if they have a single. Even if they don't that's still a great price for a double.

Is anybody else thinking about getting lodging for the night before the shoot?


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Agreed. Sounds good to me. If you and Colin are bunking, I can see if they have a single. Even if they don't that's still a great price for a double.
> 
> Is anybody else thinking about getting lodging for the night before the shoot?


Dave might chime in. He's 3 hours out so he mentioned maybe getting a room too.


----------



## 138104

I probably won't be able to come out Wednesday, so will be making the drive Thursday morning. I'll probably get on the road by 5am so I can meet up with you guys well before we shoot.


----------



## fap1800

I can reserve two doubles. If we don’t get a 4th then just split the total for both three ways.


----------



## fap1800

Two double queens reserved at the Best Western in Somerset.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Two double queens reserved at the Best Western in Somerset.


Kinda creepy but if I sign up will you at least shave your legs lol.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Kinda creepy but if I sign up will you at least shave your legs lol.


:mg:


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Two double queens reserved at the Best Western in Somerset.


Thanks Colin. 

Was looking at my arrow cache and I’ve got plenty. Worst I ever did at a local 3D shoot not ranging shots and guesstimating distances was 2 arrows.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> Thanks, Nick for organizing all of this. I might need a few more arrows as well. This also gives me an excuse to finally upgrade to one of those angle compensating range finders. Speaking of which, any recommendations? I hear the Leupold and Sigs are legit.


Really impressed by the sig I got when I lost my nikon in Idaho. My father was impressed enough by it too that he returned his vortex he had bought and got sig as well 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

TauntoHawk said:


> Really impressed by the sig I got when I lost my nikon in Idaho. My father was impressed enough by it too that he returned his vortex he had bought and got sig as well
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Which Sig did you buy?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Perry24 said:


> Which Sig did you buy?


I got the kilo 1250 and he got the kilo 2200

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

TauntoHawk said:


> I got the kilo 1250 and he got the kilo 2200
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Is the display black or red on the 1250?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Perry24 said:


> Thanks. Is the display black or red on the 1250?


It is black, I would have liked the red option but at the time the 1250 was at an insane deal on optics planet and i needed a new one fast 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

If we get a few more people to commit to TAC maybe Bob Nutting will open the purse strings enough to sign another 35 year old light hitting centerfielder to put the Buccos over the top.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> If we get a few more people to commit to TAC maybe Bob Nutting will open the purse strings enough to sign another 35 year old light hitting centerfielder to put the Buccos over the top.


I think Grady Sizemore is still waiting for his phone to ring.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I think Grady Sizemore is still waiting for his phone to ring.


_Jarrod Dyson on why he signed with the Pirates: "Ain’t too much out there right now. You would love to explore, but at the same time, you have to take what you can, take the good with the bad and roll with it. Make the most of it."_

Wouldn't surprise me with enthusiasm like this.


----------



## Turk745

For those of you traveling to 7 Springs, you may also want to consider getting cabins at Laurel Hill State Park. It is on the same road as the ski resort and only a few miles away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

For those in the SE, thought I'd throw this out there. Bob and AJ's Archery World in Pipersville is throwing a 3D shoot on 3/7. Gonna try and make it take my oldest. 



> 3D Archery $$ Shoot-Walk back course! Over 25 Targets! Kasak Pork Sandwiches & Beverages Available! Basket Raffles; 100 yd. Big Foot Challenge & Steel Deer Challenge, Bon Fire; Sponsored by: Mathews, BowTech, Feradyne, Black Eagle, Kinsey’s & others! $25.00 entry fee (50% goes to 1st, 2nd & 3rd Winners)-Kids under 12 are FREE!


Here's the FB link: https://www.facebook.com/events/187386725697033/


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> For those in the SE, thought I'd throw this out there. Bob and AJ's Archery World in Pipersville is throwing a 3D shoot on 3/7. Gonna try and make it take my oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the FB link: https://www.facebook.com/events/187386725697033/


Saw that and they are carrying Prime again.

Also for the SE guys, who sees coyotes and where?
I’m pretty sure I saw one along Game Farm Road outside of Schwenksville today.
I see them in Hilltown and Bedminster townships in Bucks Co.


----------



## Aspade17

Looking to buy some new/ new to me stabilizers. What is everyone else using? Target and bow hunting class primarily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

Does anyone know of anywhere I could donate an old bow to. It’s an early 90s PSE Polaris. I know its not really worth anything at this point, I just can’t bring myself to throw it away. I’m hoping it would be worth something to someone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

jasonk0519 said:


> Does anyone know of anywhere I could donate an old bow to. It’s an early 90s PSE Polaris. I know its not really worth anything at this point, I just can’t bring myself to throw it away. I’m hoping it would be worth something to someone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If there's a club in the area they will usually take them.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Only update to my hunting world of late is I locked in for elk 2021 in Idaho again, hoping my dad can connect this time around.

Otherwise I've been so busy with work I haven't even had time to start obsessing over turkey season coming up yet. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Saw that and they are carrying Prime again.
> 
> Also for the SE guys, who sees coyotes and where?
> I’m pretty sure I saw one along Game Farm Road outside of Schwenksville today.
> I see them in Hilltown and Bedminster townships in Bucks Co.


Yeah, AJ stopped carrying them last year I think, but started up again this year? 

I've never seen a dog on stand in all the years I've hunted up until this season. I went out after the NY for a morning sit and had a good sized dog run right under my stand. Turned out there was a buck carcass not far from my stand that he must have been feeding on. Haven't seen him since though.


----------



## nicko

I have yet to see a yote while hunting in the SE corner of the state. NC part of the state in Potter is a different story.


----------



## 12-Ringer

YOTES are absolutely in Glenmoore, Elverson, West Vincent and South Coventry...I've see them in person and have plenty of trailcam pics of them...I have a single picture of entire family (2 adults and 4 pups) in Warwick Park, not 1/2 mile from French Creek Elementary School. Lst week there was one hit on 23, about 1/4 East of St. Peters Road.

They're around and they're a lot like mice....multiply whatever you see by 5 and that's likely the total population of what is running around the area.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> YOTES are absolutely in Glenmoore, Elverson, West Vincent and South Coventry...I've see them in person and have plenty of trailcam pics of them...I have a single picture of entire family (2 adults and 4 pups) in Warwick Park, not 1/2 mile from French Creek Elementary School. Lst week there was one hit on 23, about 1/4 East of St. Peters Road.
> 
> They're around and they're a lot like mice....multiply whatever you see by 5 and that's likely the total population of what is running around the area.
> 
> Joe


I've definitely heard them yipping at night just across the street over at Del Val University. I know they're here, but I've seen just that one. Crazy how reclusive they are.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I've definitely heard them yipping at night just across the street over at Del Val University. I know they're here, but I've seen just that one. Crazy how reclusive they are.


The amount of fresh tracks that appear overnight in Potter is amazing. Hard to believe that I've only seen three up there in 5 years.


----------



## nicko

Yo Total Archery Challenge crew......I think our 7 Springs shoot will just be a warm-up. Who's in for this? 

https://www.extremeoutfitters.us/extreme-hunter-athlete-pittsburgh-pa


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Yo Total Archery Challenge crew......I think our 7 Springs shoot will just be a warm-up. Who's in for this?
> 
> https://www.extremeoutfitters.us/extreme-hunter-athlete-pittsburgh-pa


I'd pass out...lol!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I'd pass out...lol!


15-20 years ago, I'd have considered it. Now .... I'd have to go on disability for a month to recover.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> The amount of fresh tracks that appear overnight in Potter is amazing. Hard to believe that I've only seen three up there in 5 years.


They are thick as thieves up there...was going to give it a go this year, but can’t seem to muster the motivation.

I can’t even find words that adequately describe their presence on the farm we hunt in KS. Maybe this will give you an idea...I was sitting in my stand closing out the day, about 3/4 of mile from the truck [emoji15]

(Make sure your volume is turned up)

https://youtu.be/127f0Ge0gu0


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Yo Total Archery Challenge crew......I think our 7 Springs shoot will just be a warm-up. Who's in for this?
> 
> https://www.extremeoutfitters.us/extreme-hunter-athlete-pittsburgh-pa


Sounds fun honestly. Wife's birthday weekend though. She would let me go but that would go in the "throw it back in your face" bank for a later date. Not sure I want to make that deposit.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Sounds fun honestly. Wife's birthday weekend though. She would let me go but that would go in the "throw it back in your face" bank for a later date. Not sure I want to make that deposit.


Gotta build up the points throughout the year to make hunting season at least tolerable for our better halves.


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> Yo Total Archery Challenge crew......I think our 7 Springs shoot will just be a warm-up. Who's in for this?
> 
> https://www.extremeoutfitters.us/extreme-hunter-athlete-pittsburgh-pa


I’d be interested in that!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> They are thick as thieves up there...was going to give it a go this year, but can’t seem to muster the motivation.
> 
> I can’t even find words that adequately describe their presence on the farm we hunt in KS. Maybe this will give you an idea...I was sitting in my stand closing out the day, about 3/4 of mile from the truck [emoji15]
> 
> (Make sure your volume is turned up)
> 
> https://youtu.be/127f0Ge0gu0


Was just thinking about taking a trip up to give coyote hunting a shot but I have no desire to keep the pelt and I definitely have no desire to eat one.


----------



## noclueo2

fap1800 said:


> I've definitely heard them yipping at night just across the street over at Del Val University. I know they're here, but I've seen just that one. Crazy how reclusive they are.


Been hunting coyotes in lower bucks for the last four years. Hear them lots of time, but seeing them is another story. I have never called one in, despite my best effort. Killed one with a bow a few years ago deer hunting. Missed one with a 17. While squirrel hunting. Crazy how elusive they can be, despite knowing they are in the area.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

We've always had coyotes around my house and it's easy to think you have more than are really there.A few coyotes can make a lot of tracks and a lot of noise.If you take a walk in the winter,you'll see far more coyote tracks than deer tracks.I have tracks in my yard every single day and I rarely see the coyotes or get them on trail cams.I'm lucky to get a couple pictures every year and maybe lay my eyes on one or two.When the windows are open,we hear them pretty much nightly for a few weeks at a time and then we won't hear them for another week or so.They're always around but they're also fairly territorial so you don't normally get more than one small group using a particular area.they're also very susceptible to canine diseases like distemper and mange so they don't have a long life span.If one dies or get's killed,another one will take over that territory very fast.


----------



## fap1800

noclueo2 said:


> Been hunting coyotes in lower bucks for the last four years. Hear them lots of time, but seeing them is another story. I have never called one in, despite my best effort. Killed one with a bow a few years ago deer hunting. Missed one with a 17. While squirrel hunting. Crazy how elusive they can be, despite knowing they are in the area.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


My dad killed this nice male prolly five years ago off his back deck during that winter where we had a hard pack of snow that lasted a month. This was in Pipersville near Ralph Stover. Weighed 31lbs I believe. Gave the pelt to my oldest who sleeps with it hanging over his head board. Lol.


----------



## TauntoHawk

For the south east part of the state I've seen coyotes while hunting near leesport (berks), vinemount (berks), saw one hit on 222 near Ephrata (Lancaster), and have seen them in multiple times each of the last 3 years near Cornwall (Lebanon) while turkey hunting.

I see coyotes far more when turkey hunting I the spring then deer hunting in the fall. ive even managed to see one come away with a mouth full of feathers once when he tried to bag a Tom in full strut. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

We definitely have a good number of coyotes here in Cumberland County! I got a ton of trail cam pics of them hunting, the pups, 3 of them on a picture howling, adults going past the cam day and night. But just like everyone else is saying, rarely see them in person. I saw one on the first day of archery that I was badly hoping would come into range! Heard them howling, just had a loner howling right behind the house the other night. It's their mating season now, right? 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Yo Total Archery Challenge crew......I think our 7 Springs shoot will just be a warm-up. Who's in for this?
> 
> https://www.extremeoutfitters.us/extreme-hunter-athlete-pittsburgh-pa


I would need to know now to even have a chance at making it through that alive.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Yo Total Archery Challenge crew......I think our 7 Springs shoot will just be a warm-up. Who's in for this?
> 
> https://www.extremeoutfitters.us/extreme-hunter-athlete-pittsburgh-pa


Uh...no thanks. I did a couple of Tough Mudders when they were popular a number of years ago. Those enduro type events with obstacle beat the living you know what out of you.


----------



## vonfoust

I think my son was 13 and we decided to try turkey hunting. I got him up at whatever time, he slept in the truck on the way. We get out and set up in the first spot. I have him maybe 8 yards in front of me with a decoy out and I make a few calls. From the right I see a yote coming in. Stalking the decoy, I whisper to son and point as much as I could. That coyote was taking a long time to stalk in, like at least 8 minutes:wink:
My son is fidgeting moving around etc. I keep trying to whisper to him to cut it out. The coyote has looked our way a few times already when my son would fidget. He's finally at about 20 yds from my son. It's obvious it knows something is up, son fidgeting off to its left. I've had enough wondering why my son isn't shooting and body language tells me this coyote is about finished with this. I pull up and shoot, rolling him. Figure might as well move now. 
Discussing where to move to and my son says "Dad, I have to tell you something." Uh oh, the worst thoughts going through my head. Expecting to hear something like "I hate hunting" or worse I say "What?"
"Well, I forgot to put my contacts in this morning. I never saw the coyote until you shot and then I saw a brown spot that I think was the coyote."

"When did you realize that?"

"About halfway here."

We went to eat breakfast.


----------



## Aspade17

Fletching up another dozen arrows for the TAC with my new bobbing multi fletcher.. really enjoying it so far. Decided on it over the vane master pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I think my son was 13 and we decided to try turkey hunting. I got him up at whatever time, he slept in the truck on the way. We get out and set up in the first spot. I have him maybe 8 yards in front of me with a decoy out and I make a few calls. From the right I see a yote coming in. Stalking the decoy, I whisper to son and point as much as I could. That coyote was taking a long time to stalk in, like at least 8 minutes:wink:
> My son is fidgeting moving around etc. I keep trying to whisper to him to cut it out. The coyote has looked our way a few times already when my son would fidget. He's finally at about 20 yds from my son. It's obvious it knows something is up, son fidgeting off to its left. I've had enough wondering why my son isn't shooting and body language tells me this coyote is about finished with this. I pull up and shoot, rolling him. Figure might as well move now.
> Discussing where to move to and my son says "Dad, I have to tell you something." Uh oh, the worst thoughts going through my head. Expecting to hear something like "I hate hunting" or worse I say "What?"
> "Well, I forgot to put my contacts in this morning. I never saw the coyote until you shot and then I saw a brown spot that I think was the coyote."
> 
> "When did you realize that?"
> 
> "About halfway here."
> 
> We went to eat breakfast.


Ha ha ha!! I once shot an entire 3D course with my contact lenses in the wrong eyes.


----------



## nicko

Aspade17 said:


> Fletching up another dozen arrows for the TAC with my new bobbing multi fletcher.. really enjoying it so far. Decided on it over the vane master pro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Building arrows is my favorite DIY archery project. Nothing like building your own arrows, seeing them fly like darts, and dropping deer with them.


----------



## nicko

CWD cases increase.

https://adventures.everybodyshops.com/number-cwd-cases-pennsylvania/


----------



## 138104

Aspade17 said:


> Fletching up another dozen arrows for the TAC with my new bobbing multi fletcher.. really enjoying it so far. Decided on it over the vane master pro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What brand is that fletcher? Never seen one like that before.


----------



## Aspade17

Perry24 said:


> What brand is that fletcher? Never seen one like that before.


It is the Bohning multi fletcher. Really enjoying it so far. Lots of different combinations without having to buy extra parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I think my son was 13 and we decided to try turkey hunting. I got him up at whatever time, he slept in the truck on the way. We get out and set up in the first spot. I have him maybe 8 yards in front of me with a decoy out and I make a few calls. From the right I see a yote coming in. Stalking the decoy, I whisper to son and point as much as I could. That coyote was taking a long time to stalk in, like at least 8 minutes:wink:
> My son is fidgeting moving around etc. I keep trying to whisper to him to cut it out. The coyote has looked our way a few times already when my son would fidget. He's finally at about 20 yds from my son. It's obvious it knows something is up, son fidgeting off to its left. I've had enough wondering why my son isn't shooting and body language tells me this coyote is about finished with this. I pull up and shoot, rolling him. Figure might as well move now.
> Discussing where to move to and my son says "Dad, I have to tell you something." Uh oh, the worst thoughts going through my head. Expecting to hear something like "I hate hunting" or worse I say "What?"
> "Well, I forgot to put my contacts in this morning. I never saw the coyote until you shot and then I saw a brown spot that I think was the coyote."
> 
> "When did you realize that?"
> 
> "About halfway here."
> 
> We went to eat breakfast.


LOL...I've told this story before...I took a kid out hunting a few years back..I had hunted with his dad first and he was convinced that I could get his son his first deer so we made the plan...I sit with the hunter in the same double ladder and his dad videos from across the field. The kid is shooting a left handed Hoyt and has a 4 arrow quiver with him...we're set in the Chestnut grove by 2:00PM and the first deer arrives at 2:30. We pick out the spot, measure the distance and wait, she approaches the 18 yard stump and the kid can't draw his bow as he's shaking too bad. He tries giving it the old, point it up the sky and yank it back, the arrow falls off the rest hitting every rung of the ladder on the way down. Now he has three arrows left, I make the unwise decision not to go and retrieve the one that dropped. Roughly 45-mins later a doe approaches with two her two fawns from the spring, he proceeds to tell me he's going to pass on the trio and we watched them intently for about an hour then a small 6-point shows up. Before I could even have any type of a discussion he stands-up and launches as arrow about 2' over the buck's back; field clears and he's down to two arrows. He's really feeling bummed, but I tell him not to worry, after all it was early season, the chestnuts were falling and it wasn't even 4:00PM yet. Anyone who has had the great privilege of hunting a well-maintained chestnut grove knows, you can't keep the deer out of it. It was less than 30-mins when the doe and her two fawns reappeared, this time with another doe...he makes the choice to track her and take her if a shot presents. She steps at the 20 yard mark and he send his third arrow into the ground about 5' short of her position. He now has one arrow left in the quiver. The doe start piling in with the last hour of daylight upon us, a small 4-point joins the gathering, he takes a shot at 12 yards and spines the buck, dropping it in its tracks, but far from finished - DISASTER - he's all worked up, his father doesn't shoot a left handed bow and neither he nor I had our bows with us. He walked his son back to the truck and I finished off the deer. Turns out I ended up field dressing it too as he was consoling his son....best part....when we finally get the deer back to the car, it's now dark, the kid asks if we could use our flashlights to help him find the arrow he launched at the 6-point.

I bet we all have plenty of humorous or eye-rolling stories to share...anyone who has hunted long enough has to have them....

Joe


----------



## alancac98

nicko said:


> CWD cases increase.
> 
> https://adventures.everybodyshops.com/number-cwd-cases-pennsylvania/


I'm not sure if I believe the PGC. First off, have there been any groups to verify the test results. We all know how easy it would be to manipulate the results so they get what they want!!! I'm also quite leary of all these CWD cases in the wild population. We do know that deer farms have tested positive for CWD, two here in Clearfield. Yet the PGC has not shut them down nor demanded they kill all of their deer. If just one of those infected deer get out of their fence, it would spread that disease in our wild population. So, why would the PGC allow deer farms to continue "business as usual" knowing this? If the PGC wanted to stop the spread of this and had documented cases of fenced deer having the disease, one would have thought that the most logical step would have been to eliminate all deer in that population and put stronger restrictions on deer farms. But... they didn't! Now, they have a so called plan to totally eliminate every deer within so many miles of the elk heard in order to stop the spread to the heard. Well, I have a problem with that as well! More revenue is brought in with the purchase of deer licences than with elk licences. I love going and seeing the elk (I'm only 45 minutes away), but I don't hunt them unless my name is drawn. I hunt whitetails, however, for 2-3 months. Screw the elk heard, eliminate all deer farms and restrict the land use for the next 5 years to be sure all bacteria is dead, and closely monitor the heard for sign of CWD, but transparently (give samples to various hunting groups in the area to send the samples to independent labs for verification of disease). Then, just then, maybe I will believe them. They have an agenda (as always) that I don't trust!


----------



## dougell

A buddy of mine comes up to hunt on the last friday of archery season several years ago.I was done hunting but had found three huge scrapes the weekend before on a bench that was easy to get to.I leave work and meet him out there around lunch time.I just took him to the bench,told him where the scrapes were and he went in and found a tree to climb.A couple hours later,he calls me at work to tell me he just made a good hit on a nice buck but the buck ran 100 yards and then walked away.I knew it obviously wasn't as good of a hit as he thought so I told him to stay put and I'd meet him after work and maybe he'd kill a doe.Well a small doe come past him at like 10 yards and he spines it.He has two arrows left and misses the deer both times and had to climb down,pull an arrow out of the dirt to finish it off lol.This guy isn't the epitome of physical fitness so when I got out there,I had to help him drag the small doe the 200 yards or so to his truck.I left work early while there was still daylight and after we loaded the doe,we went back to look for the buck.We find the arrow and the scant blood trail which was all obviously indicative of a liver hit.He insisted we track the deer because he was leaving to go to camp in Potter county.After couple hundred yards we walk up on the deer less than 15 yards away laying on a small bench before it goes down to a steep ravine.The deer is laying down very much alive and staring right at us.This is a slammer of a buck too,a big 9 point with over a 19" spread.I told him we should just let it go and come back in the morning as we only had about 35 minutes of shooting light left.He insisted on going back to his truck to get his bow.Why he didn't bring it along to begin with is still a mystery.Anyway,I wait right there and about 25-30 minutes later,he comes back with his bow,sweating like a ***** in church and barely able to breath.He pulls back,releases and arrow that was already stuck in the dirt and all you can hear is an aluminum arrow bouncing off trees lol.How he missed,I'll never know but the deer gets up like it isn't even hurt and crashes down into the ravine.I wanted to see where it crossed the creek so we walked all the way around to get down there.By the time we get down there,it's pitch dark but we found where he crossed,shined a light up on the other side of the ravine and he was standing on another small bench above us.We left,came back in the morning and he was dead as a door nail right where we last saw him.I used to be rabidly opposed to crossbow inclusion but that experience changed my mind.


----------



## dougell

alancac98 said:


> I'm not sure if I believe the PGC. First off, have there been any groups to verify the test results. We all know how easy it would be to manipulate the results so they get what they want!!! I'm also quite leary of all these CWD cases in the wild population. We do know that deer farms have tested positive for CWD, two here in Clearfield. Yet the PGC has not shut them down nor demanded they kill all of their deer. If just one of those infected deer get out of their fence, it would spread that disease in our wild population. So, why would the PGC allow deer farms to continue "business as usual" knowing this? If the PGC wanted to stop the spread of this and had documented cases of fenced deer having the disease, one would have thought that the most logical step would have been to eliminate all deer in that population and put stronger restrictions on deer farms. But... they didn't! Now, they have a so called plan to totally eliminate every deer within so many miles of the elk heard in order to stop the spread to the heard. Well, I have a problem with that as well! More revenue is brought in with the purchase of deer licences than with elk licences. I love going and seeing the elk (I'm only 45 minutes away), but I don't hunt them unless my name is drawn. I hunt whitetails, however, for 2-3 months. Screw the elk heard, eliminate all deer farms and restrict the land use for the next 5 years to be sure all bacteria is dead, and closely monitor the heard for sign of CWD, but transparently (give samples to various hunting groups in the area to send the samples to independent labs for verification of disease). Then, just then, maybe I will believe them. They have an agenda (as always) that I don't trust!


The PGC doesn't test the deer themselves.It's done by an independent labratory.They also have no jurisdiction over deer farms.That 's the job of the Dept of Ag so you should voice you frustration towards them.This has nothing to do with the elk.It's about trying to slow down and contain the spread of this epidemic.What would their agenda be and why?


----------



## tam9492

dougell said:


> The PGC doesn't test the deer themselves.It's done by an independent labratory.They also have no jurisdiction over deer farms.That 's the job of the Dept of Ag so you should voice you frustration towards them.This has nothing to do with the elk.It's about trying to slow down and contain the spread of this epidemic.What would their agenda be and why?


Finally, a sensible thought on CWD.


----------



## alancac98

dougell said:


> The PGC doesn't test the deer themselves.It's done by an independent labratory.They also have no jurisdiction over deer farms.That 's the job of the Dept of Ag so you should voice you frustration towards them.This has nothing to do with the elk.It's about trying to slow down and contain the spread of this epidemic.What would their agenda be and why?


The PGC does not share samples for testing! I know a group that asked for samples and were denied! BTW, any one can be bought. The independent lab was contracted by the PGC. Samples just don't randomly get put into an envelope and fly their way to a testing facility. *And* it does have to do with the Elk. It came directly from the mouths of several PGC officers! I work with a guy who's brother-in-law is an officer - he verified this. The PGC's position is to protect the Elk heard at all costs! If the PGC had a problem with deer testing positive for CWD inside a fence, it would be real easy to walk on over the Ag's office and have a talk! I'm sure an over-site committee or the AG office, itself, would cooperate to help considering how much money hunting brings in! By chance, did you ever hear tales of the PGC taking money from insurance agencies in exchange for increasing licence sales? I have. My son works for a very large insurance company and knows it's true. That's my take and knowledge. You may have different info than I.


----------



## nicko

tam9492 said:


> Finally, a sensible thought on CWD.


There is no room for sensible thinking here. Innuendos, assumptions, and half-truths are much more fun. 

I have been critical of the PGC for many other things but I do not buy into any of the conspiracy theories that they want all the deer killed, that the insurance companies are calling the shots, that the PGC is raking in the dough. Like Doug said, the PGC has no control over the deer farms. I totally agree that the most logical step is to put an end to all deer farms, euthanize the entire captive deer herd in the state, and give the owners of a the deer a one-time compensation for their animals. But that's not a call the PGC can make. However, I would like to see them at least make the pitch to the dept. of agriculture if they have not already.


----------



## dougell

Why would they share samples?That doesn't even make sense.This is not about saving the elk,although nobody wants to see it spread into the elk herd.Everyone wants to go with that misguided conspiracy theory but there's rational basis for it.Contrary to popular belief,The PGC makes no money from the elk herd so killing al the deer to save the elk has no basis in reality.I do have different information than you and I get it directly from the horses mouth.

Do you even have any idea what the situation is concerning the PGC and deer farms?At one time,the PGC had jurisdiction over them and they held them accountable.They would routinely inspect them and every deer had to be accounted for.If a deer couldn't be accounted for,the farmer got a 1k fine.The PGC knew the threat of CWD was real and they wanted to make a regulation that the farmers had to double fence their farms so wild deer couldn't make contact with captive and potentially infected deer.The deer farmers cried to ther legislators and the the legislators took jurtisdiction away from the PGC and handed it over to the dept of Ag.They did that because they knew there wouldn't be near the oversight.As a result,we're stuck with CWD and the PGC has no oversight or authority over the regulation or enforcement of deer farms.The outrage should be directed at the legislators and dept of Ag who let the Genie out of the bottle.As a result,the PGC is faced with a huge mess that's costing them millions of dollars.Anyone who thinks this is a money making scheme for the PGC is a full-fledged,brain dead jack wagon.This is a nightmare for them and they're doing everything they can for the resource and sportsman of this state.

I'll flat out tell you that your son is full of crap.I own an insurance agency and have been in the insurance business my entire adult life.During that time,I've sat on many risk management committees that deal with ways of avoiding and mitigating risks.Never once,not one single time has the subject of deer ever been brought up.Do you want the truth?Insurance companies actually like deer claims because they're predicable from year to year.That predictability allows them to adjust rates so the consumer pays for those claims,not the insurance companies.Insutance companies don't lobby for less deer and they certainly don't pay anyone off because they don't care.Deer claims are a very small part of any Insurance companies loss ratio.Multi-vehicle collisions with property damage and personal injury liability claims are what drive loss ratios up.Claims frequency is way up the last few years and it's almost entirely due to distracted drivers staring at cell phones.Those are the issues insurance companies worry about and lobby for.Deer aren't even on the radar and that's a 100% guaranteed fact.


----------



## dougell

Honestly,I don't know where you get your information but it's wrong on so many levels.There is no plan to kill all the deer within so many miles of the elk heard.That's beyond false and ridiculous.The closest confirmed wild deer is at least 25 miles from the elk range.There is no plan to kill every deer in that area.In fact.DMA2 stops at I80 and the elk range is another 15 miles from there and they've made no attempts to to thin the herd north of I80.The plan is to use sharp shooters to cull deer in a 2.5 mile radius of any new cwd cases in the wild.In my opinion,that's more than reasonable to help slow the spread.


----------



## alancac98

dougell said:


> Honestly,I don't know where you get your information but it's wrong on so many levels.There is no plan to kill all the deer within so many miles of the elk heard.That's beyond false and ridiculous.The closest confirmed wild deer is at least 25 miles from the elk range.There is no plan to kill every deer in that area.In fact.DMA2 stops at I80 and the elk range is another 15 miles from there and they've made no attempts to to thin the herd north of I80.The plan is to use sharp shooters to cull deer in a 2.5 mile radius of any new cwd cases in the wild.In my opinion,that's more than reasonable to help slow the spread.


That's cool Dougell. You seem to much more up to speed than the people I know and have spoken with, I guess. I only share what I find out. If it's wrong, so be it. But I do trust my sources for much of the information. I guess time will tell how things go.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Here's a question for the group....IF (and we know they wouldn't) asked you to be one of the sharpshooters; would you?


----------



## alancac98

12-Ringer said:


> Here's a question for the group....IF (and we know they wouldn't) asked you to be one of the sharpshooters; would you?


No, As far as deer are concerned, I shoot and eat what I shoot. Same for rabbits, squirrels, and winged birds. I would never shoot a deer and leave it lay! (or even have it picked up and disposed of)


----------



## 12-Ringer

alancac98 said:


> No, As far as deer are concerned, I shoot and eat what I shoot. Same for rabbits, squirrels, and winged birds. I would never shoot a deer and leave it lay! (or even have it picked up and disposed of)


Even if it was “for the greater good”?


----------



## dougell

They don't let them lay either.They have a refrigerated semi trailer on sight where they let them hang until the test results come back.When they come back not-detected,they get donated to a food bank.If I were a betting man,I'd guess that most the the information alanac is getting is coming one way or another from either the united sportsman or the conspiracy theory group called hunters against targeted removal.They both spread the same propaganda.So far there's been one cull in Pa and they killed 126 deer.One of my best friends works for the PGC food and cover in Clearfield county.He set up the bait stations,filled the feeders,hauled away the dead deer and hung them in the cooler.Another close personal friend of mine was the WCO in charge of it.The amount of rumors and flat out mistruths about what's happening is as bad as watching a Democratic debate.This CWD crap is a very serious issue and these groups trying to fight the PGC are shooting every hunter in the foot.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Here's a question for the group....IF (and we know they wouldn't) asked you to be one of the sharpshooters; would you?


I would have no interest shooting deer at night over a feeder.However,if they told hunters to go out and cull deer in a certain area to stop the spread,I would certainly do it.When they were trying to reduce the herd in the early 2000's I filled every tag I could get my hands on because I knew it was for the greater good.It needs to be done again in many areas the herd is getting out of control again and the habitat is starting to show signs of stress again.I have zero guilt killing multiple deer in that sutuation and would have zero guilt killing deer to slow the spread of CWD.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Here's a question for the group....IF (and we know they wouldn't) asked you to be one of the sharpshooters; would you?


No. I have a day job. Don't need a night job.


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> Here's a question for the group....IF (and we know they wouldn't) asked you to be one of the sharpshooters; would you?


Yes. Killing stuff with thermals at night is fun. If you don't think so you've never done it.


----------



## LetThemGrow

As usual the facts are appreciated Doug....


----------



## alancac98

12-Ringer said:


> Even if it was “for the greater good”?


Just not into mass shooting. In all honesty, I'm just not completely convinced of cwd in our wild herd. So, right now I have some difficulty buying in and contrary to Doug, I think many hunters are that way and it's okay! Jmo


----------



## alancac98

dougell said:


> They don't let them lay either.They have a refrigerated semi trailer on sight where they let them hang until the test results come back.When they come back not-detected,they get donated to a food bank.If I were a betting man,I'd guess that most the the information alanac is getting is coming one way or another from either the united sportsman or the conspiracy theory group called hunters against targeted removal.They both spread the same propaganda.So far there's been one cull in Pa and they killed 126 deer.One of my best friends works for the PGC food and cover in Clearfield county.He set up the bait stations,filled the feeders,hauled away the dead deer and hung them in the cooler.Another close personal friend of mine was the WCO in charge of it.The amount of rumors and flat out mistruths about what's happening is as bad as watching a Democratic debate.This CWD crap is a very serious issue and these groups trying to fight the PGC are shooting every hunter in the foot.


I would bet you my house your wrong:wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

alancac98 said:


> Just not into mass shooting. In all honesty, I'm just not completely convinced of cwd in our wild herd. So, right now I have some difficulty buying in and contrary to Doug, I think many hunters are that way and it's okay! Jmo


I'm not sure where I am on the would I sharpshoot...but I can tell you without a doubt CWD exists in pockets of the PA herd. I've seen it first hand.. I will concede that I don't think ANYONE knows to what extent and I will also share that I think far to many in the field may confuse EHD with CWD...there are some tell-tale difference, but testing the carcasses it the only sure fire way. Unfortunately, here in the area I frequent most, I have a lot of experience with EHD. Last year alone a walked a property in Elverson and we found 13 dead the day I was there, the farm owner said it was the second time he found a mass like that...called PGC multiple times and no one ever showed up to his farm....that is very disappointing.

Joe


----------



## alancac98

12-Ringer said:


> I'm not sure where I am on the would I sharpshoot...but I can tell you without a doubt CWD exists in pockets of the PA herd. I've seen it first hand.. I will concede that I don't think ANYONE knows to what extent and I will also share that I think far to many in the field may confuse EHD with CWD...there are some tell-tale difference, but testing the carcasses it the only sure fire way. Unfortunately, here in the area I frequent most, I have a lot of experience with EHD. Last year alone a walked a property in Elverson and we found 13 dead the day I was there, the farm owner said it was the second time he found a mass like that...called PGC multiple times and no one ever showed up to his farm....that is very disappointing.
> 
> Joe


Serious question, those pockets of deer with cwd, do you see a pattern in which more people feed the deer year round in a given spot or does it seem random and widespread?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not really sure...never really dove that deep.


----------



## dougell

alancac98 said:


> I would bet you my house your wrong:wink:


You would lose.


----------



## dougell

alancac98 said:


> I would bet you my house your wrong:wink:


So,what would the motivation be for a state agency to lie about CWD,while spending millions of dollars to try and deal with it.Give me facts because I left my tinfoil hat at home.


----------



## alancac98

dougell said:


> You would lose.


Sorry, I was referencing that I belong to one of the two groups you previously mentioned. I should have highlighted that!


----------



## dougell

So why would the PGC be making all of this up?


----------



## vonfoust

That's a good one Joe. Love the kid stories. 
Another one of my son. He had shot a couple deer in OH with an inline ML that I had loaded with 50 grains. He's big enough to pull the 35# required in PA the next year so practices and we're good to go. Maybe 11 or 12 (big kid). Sitting in a double stand and a doe makes her way to 7 yards. We are in a pine tree and he is standing up pulling on that bow. Teh deer looked at us a few times, then back to feeding calmly. He's giving it the point at the sky etc and never gets it pulled back. Couldn't figure it out as I had even turned it down some during the week to make sure we could cut down on movement. 
On the way home he's ticked. I start asking him about it and he's trying to play it off cool. I say "Even though it didn't work out that's pretty cool we had a deer at 7 yards. Were you excited?"
"Yeah, I was shaking alot." 
"Think that was why you couldn't get the bow pulled back?"
He looks at me dumbfounded. Could see the wheels turning. "You know Dad, I was shaking so much I think that was it."


----------



## 12-Ringer

I took my son out when he was a little guy, I think 6....he's perched is his on loc-on right next to me as I was in a tree with multiple trunks. I didn't really expect much to happen, but there were two very good deer in the area that I had been targeting in the previous years. Wouldn't you know it, not an hour into our sit here comes one of the brutes that had tortured me for the previous 3 years. I had his sheds from two of the previous years and knew this guy would rattle some local cages. Tyler sees the buck at about the same time I do, the buck is roughly 40 yards away, with no shot where he's standing, but he's on a trail that should take him by my stand at less than 20 yards. As soon as the buck started walking Ty stood up and pointed at the buck...I guess he didn't think I saw it...none the less, he bounded away....I took Ty's picture just afterward....he still talks about messing up that hunt....as far as I am concerned, there wasn't a darn thing messed up about it....










Hard to believe he’ll be 17 next month

Joe


----------



## novich69

12-Ringer said:


> I took my son out when he was a little guy, I think 6....he's perched is his on loc-on right next to me as I was in a tree with multiple trunks. I didn't really expect much to happen, but there were two very good deer in the area that I had been targeting in the previous years. Wouldn't you know it, not an hour into our sit here comes one of the brutes that had tortured me for the previous 3 years. I had his sheds from two of the previous years and knew this guy would rattle some local cages. Tyler sees the buck at about the same time I do, the buck is roughly 40 yards away, with no shot where he's standing, but he's on a trail that should take him by my stand at less than 20 yards. As soon as the buck started walking Ty stood up and pointed at the buck...I guess he didn't think I saw it...none the less, he bounded away....I took Ty's picture just afterward....he still talks about messing up that hunt....as far as I am concerned, there wasn't a darn thing messed up about it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe he’ll be 17 next month
> 
> Joe


Kids make you realize how fast life goes by!


----------



## Aspade17

Went and shot a 300 round tonight. Only my second time, hunting setup. Shot a 286 11x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironeyes969

Made a family visit/hunting trip to Columbia county back in Oct/Nov. Got to take my daughter on her first bowhunt and while she missed low on a nice 6 at least she got a shot.


----------



## Billy H

Decided to sling a few today. First 4 shots and thats good enough for me. Put the bow away. Had to use my ancient block that’s been out for years because my dog shredded my brand new one. Can’t say enough how much I love this xpedition bow. If you haven’t tried one you should. Having never shot one I bought this one because it is 50 pound off the classifieds. Sorry I never tried one before.


----------



## nick060200

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7087071
> 
> 
> View attachment 7087073
> 
> 
> Decided to sling a few today. First 4 shots and thats good enough for me. Put the bow away. Had to use my ancient block that’s been out for years because my dog shredded my brand new one. Can’t say enough how much I love this xpedition bow. If you haven’t tried one you should. Having never shot one I bought this one because it is 50 pound off the classifieds. Sorry I never tried one before.


I'd like to get my hands on a DLX


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7087071
> 
> 
> View attachment 7087073
> 
> 
> Decided to sling a few today. First 4 shots and thats good enough for me. Put the bow away. Had to use my ancient block that’s been out for years because my dog shredded my brand new one. Can’t say enough how much I love this xpedition bow. If you haven’t tried one you should. Having never shot one I bought this one because it is 50 pound off the classifieds. Sorry I never tried one before.


Nice shooting! Do you still have the vias Ritual?


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Nice shooting! Do you still have the vias Ritual?


 Thanks ,,,I do, Its a 60 pound I have turned down to 55 and is a really sweet shooting bow. It seems to have taken a backseat to the xpedition as of late. That's not say it wont see some tree time this season, it surely will.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> I do, Its a 60 pound I have turned down to 55 and is a really sweet shooting bow. It seems to have taken a backseat to the xpedition as of late. That's not say it wont see some tree time this season, it surely will.


I need to bite the bullet and get a 50# max bow. Tried turning my bow back to 60# and feeling it today. I might steal my son's E32 with 40# max limbs...lol!


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I need to bite the bullet and get a 50# max bow. Tried turning my bow back to 60# and feeling it today. I might steal my son's E32 with 40# max limbs...lol!


The ritual turned down to 55 is very manageable with my shoulder , the 50 pounder is also a joy to shoot. Today I hadn't shot for two months and felt no strain, pain, nothing drawing the bow. Smooth as can be. Dont see myself going 60 or above any time soon.


----------



## nicko

It's amazing how much of a difference a couple pounds can make when you have a wonky shoulder. Got a partial tear of something in my bow shoulder back in 2012 that I dealt with and worked through (home PT only). Used to shoot 66 lbs pre-injury and pre-surgery on my draw shoulder but now shoot 57-58 max. If I try going even 1 pound higher, the shoulder bow shoulder gets tweaky.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> The ritual turned down to 55 is very manageable with my shoulder , the 50 pounder is also a joy to shoot. Today I hadn't shot for two months and felt no strain, pain, nothing drawing the bow. Smooth as can be. Dont see myself going 60 or above any time soon.


Thought about another Ritual, but want to shoot the Kure first. Unfortunately, the Kure isn't available in vias, which is what pattern I want. 

Meeting up with Nick at LAS on 3/2 to shoot the new bows. Maybe something else will tickle my fancy. Doubt I'll buy new though.


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> It's amazing how much of a difference a couple pounds can make when you have a wonky shoulder. Got a partial tear of something in my bow shoulder back in 2012 that I dealt with and worked through (home PT only). Used to shoot 66 lbs pre-injury and pre-surgery on my draw shoulder but now shoot 57-58 max. If I try going even 1 pound higher, the shoulder bow shoulder gets tweaky.


Im just getting back into shooting and I really didn’t know how bad my shoulders were until a few weeks ago. I bought a new bow @ 65lbs and quickly realized it was too much for me. I’m at at about 54lbs now and not having issues. I used to shoot 70 lbs with 65% let off with no problem, those days are long gone. Too many years working with my hands above my head. 
I have to admit though, these new bows are pretty quick even shooting in the 50 lb range. A lot has changed since my last bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!


----------



## vonfoust

ironeyes969 said:


> Made a family visit/hunting trip to Columbia county back in Oct/Nov. Got to take my daughter on her first bowhunt and while she missed low on a nice 6 at least she got a shot.


:thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No surf pole in the water?


----------



## nicko

Never knew anybody doing shed hunting on a beach but I guess there’s a first for everything.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Never knew anybody doing shed hunting on a beach but I guess there’s a first for everything.


I'd have just as much chance at finding some.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I'd have just as much chance at finding some.


Ha ha!!! Same here. We might have a better chance panning for gold.


----------



## Matt Musto

I saw a fully racked buck 115-120 range rubbing a tree on Sunday evening right at dusk.


----------



## Mathias

Found one



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Today is a great day! My buddy's card was hit for a charge by the AZ Game & Fish department. Our 11 points got us an archery elk tag. Feels just like Christmas morning when I was a kid. Lol!


----------



## dougell

That is a great day.Good luck.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Today is a great day! My buddy's card was hit for a charge by the AZ Game & Fish department. Our 11 points got us an archery elk tag. Feels just like Christmas morning when I was a kid. Lol!


Awesome!! Sounds like you better take the TAC seriously.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats.....what zone?


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> That is a great day.Good luck.





nicko said:


> Awesome!! Sounds like you better take the TAC seriously.





12-Ringer said:


> Congrats.....what zone?


Thanks and yes, the TAC will definitely help!

We won't know which zone we drew for a few more days. 4A was our 1st choice and 8 was our second. I don't care either way. Lol! Both units had archery success rates above 50% last year. I believe unit 8 is where the world record non-typical was killed. Every elk hunt I've gone on, with the exception of a Gila unit NM tag when I was super naive, I've had the "any elk" goal. This one is in another league though. We'll see.


----------



## vonfoust

Great news! I know one other person that got 'dinged' on a credit card this week. We'll back up (for you only) at the TAC to make sure you get some honest 100 yd shots. Bring more arrows. :wink:


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## nicko

That's gotta get you already thinking about fall LTG. Some nice ones that made it through.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> That's gotta get you already thinking about fall LTG. Some nice ones that made it through.


You know it!


----------



## nick060200

Ready for TAC. 60yds. Need a new tape though.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Ready for TAC. 60yds. Need a new tape though.


Nice shooting. I guess I better start getting ready....


----------



## fap1800

Yeah me too. I went out today to throw a few in the wind. At least got the blood flowing in the shoulder. 

Curious what you guys shoot for a release? I’ve been shooting a Scott Rhino XT for the past five years but am thinking of trying the back tension release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

fap1800 said:


> Yeah me too. I went out today to throw a few in the wind. At least got the blood flowing in the shoulder.
> 
> Curious what you guys shoot for a release? I’ve been shooting a Scott Rhino XT for the past five years but am thinking of trying the back tension release.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I currently shoot the TRU Ball blade pro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Nick, what sight are your shooting? I have two HHA kingpins and have only used three tapes between the two of the sights so plenty left over.

Colin.....shooting a Truball Fang wrist release.

Finally got around to getting the bow squared away with a new string set made by none other than our very own perry24. Gonna have to get back into a shooting routine to get ready for the TAC.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Nick, what sight are your shooting? I have two HHA kingpins and have only used three tapes between the two of the sights so plenty left over.
> 
> Colin.....shooting a Truball Fang wrist release.
> 
> Finally got around to getting the bow squared away with a new string set made by none other than our very own perry24. Gonna have to get back into a shooting routine to get ready for the TAC.


I'm shooting a MBG ascent verdict. I like it alot. I have tape software. I'm gonna print a new one. I've just been messing with arrow weights and draw lengths to see what I shoot best with at long range. I've been doing cold bore testing every morning. 3 shot groups. I have been playing with 2 types of vanes and messing with a few releases also.


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> Yeah me too. I went out today to throw a few in the wind. At least got the blood flowing in the shoulder.
> 
> Curious what you guys shoot for a release? I’ve been shooting a Scott Rhino XT for the past five years but am thinking of trying the back tension release.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You looking for a hinge type release or a thumb button ? 
I actually want to try the 2 new Scott releases they came out with. The jaws and ghost. 

For hunting I've been shoot a fang gs for about 5 years.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Nice shooting. I guess I better start getting ready....


I should find my bow.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> I should find my bow.


Yeah, I am thinking about a new bow too. Good place to start.


----------



## fap1800

nick060200 said:


> You looking for a hinge type release or a thumb button ?
> I actually want to try the 2 new Scott releases they came out with. The jaws and ghost.
> 
> For hunting I've been shoot a fang gs for about 5 years.


I was looking at something like the Silverback that has a safety, but after doing more reading on it, it sounds like most advise against it unless you really put the time in and develop not only the muscle memory but also the subconscious process of using the safety. I could see myself botching that in a high pressure situation. I'm just going to stick with what I have. I shot a few dozen again yesterday with the Rhino and did pretty well.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Nick, what sight are your shooting? I have two HHA kingpins and have only used three tapes between the two of the sights so plenty left over.
> 
> Colin.....shooting a Truball Fang wrist release.
> 
> Finally got around to getting the bow squared away with a new string set made by none other than our very own perry24. Gonna have to get back into a shooting routine to get ready for the TAC.


Hey Nick just picked up a b3 hawk today. It's worth checking out if you like the fang. I've been shooting a fang for years and this is gonna replace it.


----------



## nick060200

nick060200 said:


> Hey Nick just picked up a b3 hawk today. It's worth checking out if you like the fang. I've been shooting a fang for years and this is gonna replace it.


I just spent some more time behind it. You definitely can't get it as light as the fang. Not sure how you like yours set up though. I might stick with the fang a bit longer.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> I just spent some more time behind it. You definitely can't get it as light as the fang. Not sure how you like yours set up though. I might stick with the fang a bit longer.


Thanks for the feedback. I’ve kept my fang on the pressure setting as it comes from the factory.


----------



## nicko

Spotted fawns in February?

Recent PSU deer blog update. Interesting.

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## fap1800

Now that I drew this AZ elk tag and with the TAC coming up in a few months, I'm having the itch to build some arrows. Currently I shoot the Axis 5mm 300 with a 50gr HIT and 125gr head, but for elk I really prefer the VPA 150gr 2-blade. Bumping up this arrow to 150gr puts me at roughly 550gr and slightly underspined. Too bad I realized this after buying 6 new Axis shafts. With my old rig, I shot those VPAs paired with a GT Kinetic that was a beefy 580grs. I want to get down to around 525, but have some good FOC, but I won't be able to do that with the Axis 260. That's gonna be a heavy arse arrow. I was looking at the Easton Hexx line. With my specs the 260s would put me right around 525 with the 150gr head and a HIT insert. Anyone have any experience with the Hexx? Or perhaps another arrow that offers a spine in the range of 260?


----------



## dougell

Anyone using an ezv sight?I like simple so I've been intrigued with them for the past year or so but not intrigued enough to put the loot out for one.My boy archer58 just dropped one off for me to try.It seems like a cool concept but I'm still a little skeptical that it will work to my expectations.


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> Now that I drew this AZ elk tag and with the TAC coming up in a few months, I'm having the itch to build some arrows. Currently I shoot the Axis 5mm 300 with a 50gr HIT and 125gr head, but for elk I really prefer the VPA 150gr 2-blade. Bumping up this arrow to 150gr puts me at roughly 550gr and slightly underspined. Too bad I realized this after buying 6 new Axis shafts. With my old rig, I shot those VPAs paired with a GT Kinetic that was a beefy 580grs. I want to get down to around 525, but have some good FOC, but I won't be able to do that with the Axis 260. That's gonna be a heavy arse arrow. I was looking at the Easton Hexx line. With my specs the 260s would put me right around 525 with the 150gr head and a HIT insert. Anyone have any experience with the Hexx? Or perhaps another arrow that offers a spine in the range of 260?


What's your draw weight and length?

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

dougell said:


> Anyone using an ezv sight?I like simple so I've been intrigued with them for the past year or so but not intrigued enough to put the loot out for one.My boy archer58 just dropped one off for me to try.It seems like a cool concept but I'm still a little skeptical that it will work to my expectations.


I have not. I think for what it is it's way over priced. It looks like a $30 Walmart sight imo. I'm sure it works but for me I don't think it would help any. I like shooting pins and I like gapping pins if I have to. I'd hate to miss because I didn't line the v up with the vitals right. And it happens there is a guy on YouTube who has quite the following that I can't remember his handle right now , but he missed a bull elk at 40yds cause he didn't line the v up correctly and says it on video right after the shot. All on video. He used to be on this site. Mostly hangs out on saddle Hunter now. It's not the end all be all sight the owner makes it out to be. But again I've never touched one. So I'm just a keyboard warrior right now. Lol

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Anyone using an ezv sight?I like simple so I've been intrigued with them for the past year or so but not intrigued enough to put the loot out for one.My boy archer58 just dropped one off for me to try.It seems like a cool concept but I'm still a little skeptical that it will work to my expectations.



I have been checking them out too, reading reviews and watching a few videos. DIY Sportsman on youtube has some good reviews and breakdowns on use. Seems to work well you just have to get use to adjusting your process of how you aim (Pin to no pin).


----------



## enders

fap1800 said:


> I was looking at something like the Silverback that has a safety, but after doing more reading on it, it sounds like most advise against it unless you really put the time in and develop not only the muscle memory but also the subconscious process of using the safety. I could see myself botching that in a high pressure situation. I'm just going to stick with what I have. I shot a few dozen again yesterday with the Rhino and did pretty well.


I just picked up two cobra harvesters and I will say its a really nice release but the thumb barrel adjustment is a pain in the hind end.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> I have been checking them out too, reading reviews and watching a few videos. DIY Sportsman on youtube has some good reviews and breakdowns on use. Seems to work well you just have to get use to adjusting your process of how you aim (Pin to no pin).


I set it up last night and played around with it for quite a while.Surprisingly,I was actually in the vitals pretty much every time at unknown distances close to 40 yards but I wasn't what I would consider precise.I'll play around with it some more but I'm not sure I can live with it.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I set it up last night and played around with it for quite a while.Surprisingly,I was actually in the vitals pretty much every time at unknown distances close to 40 yards but I wasn't what I would consider precise.I'll play around with it some more but I'm not sure I can live with it.


Did you shoot with the hash marks showing did you flip it? One side of the sight has hash marks that should mark off 20,30, etc for the adjustment period. I don't think its made for precision archery, would never work for the target archery world but with bowhunting, the ability to quickly figure out a distance and shot based on the sight on an animal that came in fast is definitely intriguing.


----------



## fap1800

nick060200 said:


> What's your draw weight and length?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


I'm shooting a Mathews Traverse at 70lbs and 28.5" draw.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Did you shoot with the hash marks showing did you flip it? One side of the sight has hash marks that should mark off 20,30, etc for the adjustment period. I don't think its made for precision archery, would never work for the target archery world but with bowhunting, the ability to quickly figure out a distance and shot based on the sight on an animal that came in fast is definitely intriguing.


I sighted it in with the 20 yard hash mark and then just blocked them out of my mind.I didn't flip it.The concept is kind of cool and I can see it working but I'm anal retentive when it comes to accuracy and precision.I won't even keep a rifle if I can't get it to shoot moa.Hitting a pie plate every time at 30 yards just doesn't cut the mustard for me.I'll play around with it some more but I doubt I'll end up buying one.


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> I'm shooting a Mathews Traverse at 70lbs and 28.5" draw.


Easton 6mm under armour300 spine arrows cut to 29" with a 150gr head would be about 510 grains with an arrow wrap. 

It's what I shoot. They are really tough arrows and fly great. You can get them for under $100 for a dozen.


----------



## nick060200

I shoot 29.5" 70lbs. And they fly great for me.


----------



## nicko

I’m pretty boring when it comes to experimenting with new gear. Bows are the only things I switch up. Otherwise I pretty much stick with the gear that I have hunt tested and had success with. I never would have made the switch to an HHA single pin if my eyes didn’t start to have problems with multi pins. Otherwise, same arrow brand and weight, same broadheads, same release, same rest, same stab.


----------



## dougell

I'm pretty stuck in my ways as well.My eyes are starting to get old and that's one of the reasons I wanted to try an ezv.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I'm pretty stuck in my ways as well.My eyes are starting to get old and that's one of the reasons I wanted to try an ezv.


If you haven’t tried one Doug, take a single pin slider for a test drive. Making the move to the HHAs made a big difference for my eyes. No pin blur and a clean uncluttered sight picture.


----------



## Aspade17

For those of you who enjoy 3D and aren’t too far from me I will be running these shoots this year 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01dstewart01

dougell said:


> Anyone using an ezv sight?I like simple so I've been intrigued with them for the past year or so but not intrigued enough to put the loot out for one.My boy archer58 just dropped one off for me to try.It seems like a cool concept but I'm still a little skeptical that it will work to my expectations.



I have one and for hunting it is working fine. The guy who didn’t line up the V on YouTube he probably didn’t practice with it much but it isn’t for everyone. I think it is over priced ( got mine as a gift).I would go with a HHA for pinpoint accuracy but the EZV is capable of putting it in the vitals consistently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

I like the idea of the ezv. But I dont see myself switching to it. I shoot an hha. Like others I switch some stuff up. But my site has stayed the same for some time


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> If you haven’t tried one Doug, take a single pin slider for a test drive. Making the move to the HHAs made a big difference for my eyes. No pin blur and a clean uncluttered sight picture.


I always liked a simple 3 pin and the IQ was my favorite.I set pins at 30,35 and 40 yards but they started to seem a little clustered so I bought an ascent verdict.I liked it but it's a touch heavy and makes my bow feel slightly off balance.I also shoot 3D and occasionally I'd forget to move the sight on a close target and send one over the back.Last year I bought a second head for it with two pins.That didn't seem as clustered but it still makes my bow feel slightly unbalanced so I've been going back and forth between it and the IQ.I also have TR slider.It's a nice sight and while it's lighter,I don't like the quiver mount on that type of slider.


----------



## fap1800

nick060200 said:


> Easton 6mm under armour300 spine arrows cut to 29" with a 150gr head would be about 510 grains with an arrow wrap.
> 
> It's what I shoot. They are really tough arrows and fly great. You can get them for under $100 for a dozen.


Thanks, Nick. I'll check them out.


----------



## Mathias

Who’s checking out the 3D shoot at Bob & AJ’s tomorrow? (Bucks County)


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Who’s checking out the 3D shoot at Bob & AJ’s tomorrow? (Bucks County)


My son and I will be there. Gonna be cold and windy, but I just want to shoot. We were up there last weekend getting my son some new arrows and AJ had everything set up. Looks pretty good. Just finished up refletching some arrows in preparation.


----------



## nicko

In case anybody looking to hit AJs 3D shoot tomorrow didn’t know...


----------



## Mathias

Saw that, bummer.


----------



## fap1800

Yeah. Glad I was trolling FB and saw that. Kinda bummed. Shot in my yard though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

looks like the coronavirus hit the pa thread.....


----------



## ezshot81

13 cases in montgomery county. According to the news it is the epicenter of the virus now. Grocery stores mobbed. People buying up everything. Imo this thing is way over hyped. Not saying it's a joke like some but come on. The flu comes every year and there is supposedly a vaccine for that. Be smart wash your hands don't lick others bows and it will pass. Just make sure you have 60 rolls of toilet paper. Coming to a county near you.


----------



## vonfoust

ezshot81 said:


> 13 cases in montgomery county. According to the news it is the epicenter of the virus now. Grocery stores mobbed. People buying up everything. Imo this thing is way over hyped. Not saying it's a joke like some but come on. The flu comes every year and there is supposedly a vaccine for that. Be smart wash your hands *don't lick others bows* and it will pass. Just make sure you have 60 rolls of toilet paper. Coming to a county near you.


Sniffing quivers is still ok right?


----------



## 138104

My son got back into shooting recently. He sent me this picture today. I am glad he is using his time off from school wisely.


----------



## nick060200

vonfoust said:


> Sniffing quivers is still ok right?


Absolutely


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Absolutely


Apparently, the 6 ft of separation is in effect in my household...lol!


----------



## PAbigbear

Wouldn't mind hanging this one's hide in my man cave. 















Or this turkey killers.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm thinking about using social distancing all year 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> I'm thinking about using social distancing all year
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I've been way ahead of the curve on that, for years. Not sure if it's my choice or everyone else's


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> I've been way ahead of the curve on that, for years. Not sure if it's my choice or everyone else's


Came across a large timber cut yesterday, couldn't tell if it was forestry management or an illegal toilet paper milling operation 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> Wouldn't mind hanging this one's hide in my man cave.
> View attachment 7107921
> 
> View attachment 7107925
> 
> 
> Or this turkey killers.
> View attachment 7107927


What's in the tree that the coyote is trying to get? What the heck is that 2nd critter? Looks like a mongoose...lol!


----------



## LetThemGrow

It’s a Fisher I think....


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> It’s a Fisher I think....


I didn't think fishers were that big, but I've never seen one.


----------



## Aspade17

Is indeed a fisher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

I hit up the local Giant on Wednesday to do our regular food shopping run before the panic set in. Well stocked and there was even TP. The next day rumblings of school closures was starting and I knew people were gonna lose their you know what so I headed back. TP was gone! I stocked up on snacks for the boys, another gallon of milk, one carton of eggs. Some canned vegies and a few frozen veggies. Trying to be a good citizen and not hoard. I made the mistake of going yesterday and the lines were 20 deep. Turned right around. People are losing it. Had a friend tell me at the local liquor store that two guys were loudly discussing looting the place. This is surreal.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I don't understand the desire to create massive crowds in an effort to "stock up" only to avoid massive crowds. Or what these people are stocking up on? Dear lord how fast do you go through TB and hand sanitizer?? You are going to run out of fresh produce first, people buying a pallet of soda but no cough medication

With zero basketball this is officially the most madness I've ever seen in March. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Here's an article attempting to explain the psychology of the TP panic that I read last week. 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/09/health/toilet-paper-shortages-novel-coronavirus-trnd/index.html


----------



## nicko

We did stock up on booze yesterday and today with states stores closing tomorrow. Haven't seen a roll of TP on the shelves for a few days now. Ridiculous.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> We did stock up on booze yesterday and today with states stores closing tomorrow. Haven't seen a roll of TP on the shelves for a few days now. Ridiculous.


i already drank all my beer this weekend.....the horror!!!!


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> i already drank all my beer this weekend.....the horror!!!!


Gotta pace yourself Matt.


----------



## vonfoust

I don't have to stock up on beer. There is no way my wife is putting up with me without beer for at least one of us (I'm hoping me). She will make it happen some how, some way.


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> What's in the tree that the coyote is trying to get? What the heck is that 2nd critter? Looks like a mongoose...lol!


A deer carcass the PGC told me was not fit to consume. That is a Fisher. I looked through my pictures closer today and this one really does not show how big he really is. I've never seen one this big. I trapped one that was 12 pounds this one is considerably bigger.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> Wouldn't mind hanging this one's hide in my man cave.
> View attachment 7107921
> 
> View attachment 7107925
> 
> 
> Or this turkey killers.
> View attachment 7107927


Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fap1800

Fletched up a couple arrows to try out for TAC, provided it’s not cancelled. I thought the wrap was gonna be a bit brighter to match the vanes. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> We did stock up on booze yesterday and today with states stores closing tomorrow. Haven't seen a roll of TP on the shelves for a few days now. Ridiculous.


I've slowly over the years have stocked up on different wines that are dated during years of special moments in our lives. I have wine dating back to 2003. I honestly think I'm gonna start cracking them open. 
This is all kind of crazy. I'm wondering what kind of deals are going to be happening in the classifieds if people start loosing jobs and don't have an income.


----------



## nick060200

Is anyone staying home not getting paid ? Anyone collecting or filing for unemployment? Are your employers paying you sick leave ? 

I'm trying to figure this all out for my own business. As of right now we will be operating but not open to the public. I have a crew of 9 on staff.


----------



## Team Mike

Great pics Pabigboar that’s a big dog. Fishers are awesome seen a few while hunting.


----------



## 13third

nick060200 said:


> Is anyone staying home not getting paid ? Anyone collecting or filing for unemployment? Are your employers paying you sick leave ?
> 
> I'm trying to figure this all out for my own business. As of right now we will be operating but not open to the public. I have a crew of 9 on staff.


I’ve been laid off since Thanksgiving. Was to go back next week however received word yesterday that PennDot has delayed all projects 6-8 weeks so I’m guessing that I will be off at least 6 more weeks. That’s the least of my worries at this time. Fiancé and I signed papers in October to purchase a 31 acre campground along the Juniata River. With all of this crap taking place I’m starting to wonder how or where or revenue will come from if our reserved cabin rentals decide to stay home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> Is anyone staying home not getting paid ? Anyone collecting or filing for unemployment? Are your employers paying you sick leave ?
> 
> I'm trying to figure this all out for my own business. As of right now we will be operating but not open to the public. I have a crew of 9 on staff.


If I was not getting paid the first thing I would do is sign up for unemployment.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Fletched up a couple arrows to try out for TAC, provided it’s not cancelled. I thought the wrap was gonna be a bit brighter to match the vanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





nick060200 said:


> Is anyone staying home not getting paid ? Anyone collecting or filing for unemployment? Are your employers paying you sick leave ?
> 
> I'm trying to figure this all out for my own business. As of right now we will be operating but not open to the public. I have a crew of 9 on staff.


Looks good Colin. Bought a dozen shafts that I need to get to cutting and fletching. Hope we get to put them to use. Having my doubts about the TAC at this point.

I’m self employed and it’s just me, no employees. Still working scheduled jobs this week but expecting things to go dead after this week is done.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm far more concerned about the economy impact then the disease at this point. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

The economic impact is definitely a concern. Good to see the Dow jump as it did today, but I'm not sure it's still not done falling. My guess is that this self quarantining will be in effect for 8 to 12 weeks. My kids aint going back to school at the end of the month and I suspect non essential businesses will be closed for a lot longer as well. 

Fortunately, my company has evolved into field based with only essential employees going to a small office. I've been working from home for a three years now. My wife works for the county and they're all hands on deck so she's going in. 1,500 people a day at the Justice Center. I suspect that should change with Montco and Philly counties shutting down.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Looks good Colin. Bought a dozen shafts that I need to get to cutting and fletching. Hope we get to put them to use. Having my doubts about the TAC at this point.


Same here. Not looking good.


----------



## nick060200

Here's some news coming out of Philly today :

An internal memo obtained by Billy Penn and WHYY states that crimes including theft, burglary, prostitution, stolen automobiles, vandalism, and certain economic crimes will no longer automatically result in detention. Police will also temporarily stop enforcing bench warrants to individuals who fail to show up for court.

Basically they aren't arresting anyone. They don't want to "infect" prisoners.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Here's some news coming out of Philly today :
> 
> An internal memo obtained by Billy Penn and WHYY states that crimes including theft, burglary, prostitution, stolen automobiles, vandalism, and certain economic crimes will no longer automatically result in detention. Police will also temporarily stop enforcing bench warrants to individuals who fail to show up for court.
> 
> Basically they aren't arresting anyone. They don't want to "infect" prisoners.


It's a shame what Philly has become.


----------



## 138104

Scored cheap gas today. Liverpool Sunoco for anyone local.


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> Scored cheap gas today. Liverpool Sunoco for anyone local.


Yeah. Heating oil is dropping like a rock too.


----------



## nicko

Gonna head down to Philly and do some looting so I can take advantage of my “get out of jail free” card.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Gonna head down to Philly and do some looting so I can take advantage of my “get out of jail free” card.


Look at who runs the city :mg:
For example, search the new police commissioner and her _glaring_ lack of qualifications.
Pathetic.


----------



## fap1800

I just got heating oil for $1.68/gallon. I wanted to hold out longer, but we were pretty low. Speculation that some states could see gas as cheap as $1/gallon. Certainly strange/weird/surreal times we are presently in.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Look at who runs the city :mg:
> For example, search the new police commissioner and her _glaring_ lack of qualifications.
> Pathetic.


Tru dat!!! Hired for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Tru dat!!! Hired for all the wrong reasons.


Bill I think I was delivering near you this am,,.Upper black Eddy..old cottage road..near game lands,,52or 56 near 611..


----------



## BucksCounty

nicko said:


> Gonna head down to Philly and do some looting so I can take advantage of my “get out of jail free” card.


Haha just do it anywhere but south philly we have our hands full as it is


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> Bill I think I was delivering near you this am,,.Upper black Eddy..old cottage road..near game lands,,52or 56 near 611..


Nope , you must have me mixed up with another member. That is a nice area over there by the river.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Gonna head down to Philly and do some looting so I can take advantage of my “get out of jail free” card.


Get TP. Apparently they aren't making any more of it.


----------



## fap1800

Sharing this from TAC.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

if you can, now is the time to take advantage of a few things...oil, propane, gas rates way down...mortgage and refi rates fell again....if you were ever thinking about getting some equity out of your home, now is the time...I've seen rates as low as 2.8%....there is a chance things might go lower, but they haven't been this low in close to 20 years.


----------



## fap1800

^indeed. Too bad I just refied in December. My timing always seems to be impeccable.


----------



## pandew

Great pictures


----------



## nicko

Well at least the TAC is still on as of now. Colin, if you haven't done so yet, might want to check and see what the hotels cancellation policy is and how much notice they require to avoid a charge.


----------



## nicko

2019-2020 PA deer harvest totals.

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=376


----------



## dougell

2H,where I live was up.It's kind of interesting because we see no one in the woods and hear very little shooting during rifle season.I thought the harvest would be down but the taxidermist I use mounted 300+ bucks,which is average but my buddy who cleans skulls was way up.He did over 700 by New years day and he normally does around 500.What you see in the woods and reality can be two different thing.We always hunt at my brothers place in 3C on the first saturday when doe opens.It's flat out polluted with deer in that area but it's the same story.We see no one and hear very little shooting.That WMU seemed have had a big harvest increase as well


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> 2H,where I live was up.It's kind of interesting because we see no one in the woods and hear very little shooting during rifle season.I thought the harvest would be down but the taxidermist I use mounted 300+ bucks,which is average but my buddy who cleans skulls was way up.He did over 700 by New years day and he normally does around 500.What you see in the woods and reality can be two different thing.We always hunt at my brothers place in 3C on the first saturday when doe opens.It's flat out polluted with deer in that area but it's the same story.We see no one and hear very little shooting.That WMU seemed have had a big harvest increase as well


It will be interesting to see the numbers when antlerless tag alottments are released. Wondering if they will increase due to the plan to try and control CWD.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Well at least the TAC is still on as of now. Colin, if you haven't done so yet, might want to check and see what the hotels cancellation policy is and how much notice they require to avoid a charge.


Yeah, I'll give them a call.


----------



## Ebard22

With all do respect if you didnt refi before last week you missed the boat. My wife is a mortgage broker and has been losing her mind the last 3 days because she had multiple people who couldve locked sub 3% that are now seeing 4.5% or higher and needless to say are not happy. I did get gas for 1.75 a gallon in ohio this week though!


----------



## fap1800

fap1800 said:


> Yeah, I'll give them a call.


I just called. We're good so long as we cancel by 6pm the day before scheduled arrival.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I just called. We're good so long as we cancel by 6pm the day before scheduled arrival.


Sounds good.


----------



## 138104

I'd rather be at home with COVID-19....LOL!


----------



## 138104

Halfway there


----------



## 138104

My family made it to the swing


----------



## 138104

Made it


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> Made it


Good job Dave


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice!


----------



## nicko

How did you haul that boat up there? 

Looks like a good day.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> How did you haul that boat up there?
> 
> Looks like a good day.


I have no idea what the story is behind the boat. I give the folks who hauled it up there a lot of credit. I need to get my butt in shape for TAC....lol!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I have no idea what the story is behind the boat. I give the folks who hauled it up there a lot of credit. I need to get my butt in shape for TAC....lol!


As long as it isn’t timed. Hoping things settle down enough with covid to allow the TAC to take place. Need something to look forward to.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Good job Dave


Barely made it...lol!

Reese went for a boat ride.


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> Barely made it...lol!
> 
> Reese went for a boat ride.


Boats on the tops of mountains, that's some force recon stuff right there. I like it. Lol


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Boats on the tops of mountains, that's some force recon stuff right there. I like it. Lol


Can't find anything on the story of that boat. I need to keep digging.


----------



## full moon64

nice pics Perry..make sure your spraying down for ticks..I"m going in am scouting


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> As long as it isn’t timed. Hoping things settle down enough with covid to allow the TAC to take place. Need something to look forward to.


Same here. It’s been a week of this semi-isolation lockdown or whatever you want to call it. Minus bike rides with the kids and a few hikes, it’s been a challenge. The distance learning for the kids adds another layer of stress especially when trying to work. My boys are already sick of one another. Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Son, buddy and I got the great idea to do the TAC with 25# packs on a couple years ago. Getting in shape for elk hunting. Great idea. Buddy and I both lost 2 arrows and my son lost 6 and I had a hard time walking for a couple of days.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

Finally found a 12 pack of my preferred arrow shafts .... uncut CX blue streak select shafts on eBay. I’m happy to announce I “won” the right to buy them.


----------



## nick060200

For everyone shooting TAC, you shooting quiver on or off ? What are you running? Having a hard time figuring out what to run on my sr6. I'm not happy with the balance with it on right now. 

I'm considering buying a left hand tight spot to run it upside down. I know I like the weight at the bottom but not a lot of options when you run it like that.


----------



## dougell

I always liked a small 4 arrow two piece but just bought a new VRX.It just doesn't balance right with the quiver on so I'm using a cheap $59 fuse.It come off easily and has a loop on the hood to hang it on a hook.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> For everyone shooting TAC, you shooting quiver on or off ? What are you running? Having a hard time figuring out what to run on my sr6. I'm not happy with the balance with it on right now.
> 
> I'm considering buying a left hand tight spot to run it upside down. I know I like the weight at the bottom but not a lot of options when you run it like that.


No quiver. I plan to buy a 3d-style chair to hold some stuff along with my arrows.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> For everyone shooting TAC, you shooting quiver on or off ? What are you running? Having a hard time figuring out what to run on my sr6. I'm not happy with the balance with it on right now.
> 
> I'm considering buying a left hand tight spot to run it upside down. I know I like the weight at the bottom but not a lot of options when you run it like that.


No quiver on the bow. I have a target hip quiver that I keep my arrows in for 3D shoots and target shooting at the the range. I always take my quiver off the bow when I get set in the stand. I will carry a backpack for water bottles, maybe some food, etc.


----------



## Aspade17

No quiver on the bow for me, I’ll be taking a back pack and a 3D hip quiver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Hip quiver and a water bottle.


----------



## 138104

Well, I might just got the hip quiver and backpack route now.


----------



## nicko

My arrows unfortunately are also practicing social distancing.


----------



## 138104

Uh, if that is at 50, I think you're fine. Nice shooting!


----------



## fap1800

I'll be running my TS quiver with four arrows. Not sure if I'll run hip quiver or not. Might just carry arrows in my pack. Gonna try and get as close to what I'll be carrying when I'm hopefully chasing elk in AZ in September. I might take Chris' suggestion and put some weight in my pack as well.


----------



## nicko

Bow shoulder is feeling it after shooting today. 30-40 arrows which is not a lot but this shoulder has been balky for about 7 years now. Can't shoot anywhere near as many arrows as I used to but enough to get back in form.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Bow shoulder is feeling it after shooting today. 30-40 arrows which is not a lot but this shoulder has been balky for about 7 years now. Can't shoot anywhere near as many arrows as I used to but enough to get back in form.


Maybe once you warm it up more frequently it’ll come around a bit. I try to shoot every day even if it’s a dozen arrows. My shoulder took some time before it was like, hey I remember this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Thought I’d share this as well. BHA new mag hit and a good article on Sunday hunting. Nothing we didn’t already know but figured I’d share if anyone wanted to read. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> I'll be running my TS quiver with four arrows. Not sure if I'll run hip quiver or not. Might just carry arrows in my pack. Gonna try and get as close to what I'll be carrying when I'm hopefully chasing elk in AZ in September. I might take Chris' suggestion and put some weight in my pack as well.


My suggestion would be to hike a few times with weight before trying it We woke up that morning and stuck 25# in packs before we left (there may have been some discussion the night before since it was a Friday night :secret. 
I had been working out, but not hiking with weight yet. That usually starts in June. It is definitely different shooting with weight in a pack. My day pack when out west is about 13# and that isn't an issue. 25# without any previous weight hiking and not shooting at teh backyard target was definitely an eye opener.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> My suggestion would be to hike a few times with weight before trying it We woke up that morning and stuck 25# in packs before we left (there may have been some discussion the night before since it was a Friday night :secret.
> I had been working out, but not hiking with weight yet. That usually starts in June. It is definitely different shooting with weight in a pack. My day pack when out west is about 13# and that isn't an issue. 25# without any previous weight hiking and not shooting at teh backyard target was definitely an eye opener.


Yeah, good points, Chris. I might just get an idea of what I’m gonna be running weight wise in AZ and go with that. The unit we’re hunting has quite a few roads and 2 tracks. Not sure I’ll have much more than snacks, water, game bags and a med kit. If you ever watch Born and Raised, I’m pretty sure they were hunting unit 1 last year, which is above The Rim and similar to 4A terrain wise. Quite the departure from the dense timber and dead falls of WY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

As you guys know I think a lot about turkey hunting and naturally ive been wrapping up my anticipation to chase spring gobblers.

I think this year the woods are going to be flooded with the most "Turkey" hunters ever. Just thinking about the amount of people that are laid off, working from home, kids with no school or sports. I think the local public land will see a lot of hunters that don't typically make time to hunt the spring getting out because what else is there. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

My plan this year is all traditional or bust :tongue: I've been out shooting the snot out of my longbow getting ready for spring gobbler and man I have this thing honed right in. Have shot many arrow combos out of her just trying to get the best flight I can and I'll tell you it's way more work than with a compound as there isn't much to adjust, lol! Finally settled on some good old xx75 2016s, the ones I have are old autumn orange so I'll have to find some camo counter parts for the turkeys  Ended up 27.75" with 200ish grains up front (point and insert combined) and they finished off right around 515 grains. I'm pulling 25" which puts my bow at 46 lbs (@the 25") She shoots great, I mean super great  hits hard and has a wonderful low level thump at the shot. Best part is I am solid out to 25 yards and am ready for some hunting :tongue:


----------



## dwilsey

TauntoHawk said:


> As you guys know I think a lot about turkey hunting and naturally ive been wrapping up my anticipation to chase spring gobblers.
> 
> I think this year the woods are going to be flooded with the most "Turkey" hunters ever. Just thinking about the amount of people that are laid off, working from home, kids with no school or sports. I think the local public land will see a lot of hunters that don't typically make time to hunt the spring getting out because what else is there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Didn't even think of this. Glad I have a few nice toms walking around my pop's property.


----------



## LetThemGrow

In all my years of camtrapping, I never encountered a midget deer. Video coming tomorrow....


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> In all my years of camtrapping, I never encountered a midget deer. Video coming tomorrow....


Careful now. You might offend some with that. I believe you meant to say, "little deer." :wink:


----------



## fap1800

As an aside, the taxidermist called and has my son's first buck done. I told Luke this evening and he literally jumped out of his clothes. I think he's more excited than he is on Christmas Eve. We're going tomorrow to pick it up...keeping a social distance of course.


----------



## PAbigbear

davydtune said:


> My plan this year is all traditional or bust :tongue: I've been out shooting the snot out of my longbow getting ready for spring gobbler and man I have this thing honed right in. Have shot many arrow combos out of her just trying to get the best flight I can and I'll tell you it's way more work than with a compound as there isn't much to adjust, lol! Finally settled on some good old xx75 2016s, the ones I have are old autumn orange so I'll have to find some camo counter parts for the turkeys  Ended up 27.75" with 200ish grains up front (point and insert combined) and they finished off right around 515 grains. I'm pulling 25" which puts my bow at 46 lbs (@the 25") She shoots great, I mean super great  hits hard and has a wonderful low level thump at the shot. Best part is I am solid out to 25 yards and am ready for some hunting :tongue:


Good luck! Are you using a blind? I tried for several years and boogered up a bunch of slam dunk gun kills trying to draw on them with my bow. It's certainly no easy feat. Maybe if I'm not back to work this season it'll be time to give it another try.


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> As you guys know I think a lot about turkey hunting and naturally ive been wrapping up my anticipation to chase spring gobblers.
> 
> I think this year the woods are going to be flooded with the most "Turkey" hunters ever. Just thinking about the amount of people that are laid off, working from home, kids with no school or sports. I think the local public land will see a lot of hunters that don't typically make time to hunt the spring getting out because what else is there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I see a lot transpiring over the next month. If we turn the corner I would expect companies will be trying to make up for lost time and working extra hours. My dad's employer is still taking hundreds of thousands in orders daily, but are shutdown. When they reopen they'll be working tons of overtime to give customers product in a reasonable timeframe. If we are still locked down, I'll agree 100%. I see the woods being flooded with more casual type hunters giving it a shot.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> In all my years of camtrapping, I never encountered a midget deer. Video coming tomorrow....


Will you be posting it shortly?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Direct link so u can switch to 1080: https://youtu.be/YBhH-lSkaU0






Anyone know more about this condition?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> As you guys know I think a lot about turkey hunting and naturally ive been wrapping up my anticipation to chase spring gobblers.
> 
> I think this year the woods are going to be flooded with the most "Turkey" hunters ever. Just thinking about the amount of people that are laid off, working from home, kids with no school or sports. I think the local public land will see a lot of hunters that don't typically make time to hunt the spring getting out because what else is there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Definitely agree...its a distinct possibility. Many people are out of work including myself. My dad works as a mechanic and just went to a modified schedule of work a week...off the next...but is getting paid for it. First case of corona just showed up at my nearest hospital and a few days earlier a customer who brought a car into my dads work tested positive. Needless to say, both of the people who came into contact with her and her vehicle are off now.

I was in the woods most of thursday and part of friday looking for anything i could find...persistantly, the buck i lost in archery season. Got some new intel on a deadhead buck thursday afternoon...that was seen in the river months ago (rifle season). I figured it almost had to be him but thought the chances of finding it seemed almost nonexistent unless it got hung up on something. An hour into my search yesterday i found it hung up in the river about a 1/2 mile down from where it was seen. Alas...it was a pretty decent buck...but not him!

Hard not to think of the upcoming season when i listened to a tom gobble for about 2 1/2hrs thursday. Got a good look at him on my foray yeasterday in the same area...not really in a hurry for the season to get here but at the same time it's not getting here fast enough:wink:


----------



## TauntoHawk

LetThemGrow said:


> Direct link so u can switch to 1080: https://youtu.be/YBhH-lSkaU0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know more about this condition?


A few years ago we had button buck show up late season on a property in Berks County like that. Saw most every hunt and was a goofy little deer, was excited to see what kind of rack he'd grow the next year but never saw him after that season. Highway with a high deer kill rate ran right next to the property so the likely hood those little legs did serve well is my assumption. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Rainy-virus-lockdown-arrow-build day.


----------



## 138104

Looks good. With that jig, are you able to adjust the distance between the fletching and nock? The one thing I don't like about my EZ fletch is the fletching is too far forward for my liking if I don't use uni bushings.


----------



## nicko

Thanks Dave… No ability for adjusting the distance with this jig. It’s pretty bare-bones but gets the job done. 

Small snafu... my normal vane adhesive seems to of lost some of its grip (cap wasn’t tight) and I was battling with vanes coming loose. Have some Loctite super glue gel control and using that now. Depending upon how these set up overnight, I might end up having to strip some of them and start over.


----------



## nicko

Bad adhesive too much of an issue on one of the arrows and ran out of blue vanes so got 11 of the 12 built.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Bad adhesive too much of an issue on one of the arrows and ran out of blue vanes so got 11 of the 12 built.


Looks good. What's the deal with those sticks? They don't make them no more ?

I'm thinking of trying 5mm axis shafts again now that they have a steel outsert available. Been shooting 6mm under armour shafts and like them alot but I'm down to 8 now I think. So I need a dozen.


----------



## nick060200

Honest question who really thinks TAC will happen ? I think I'm hopeful but my gut is telling me it won't. News is saying the worst won't happen until May with this virus. And if it does happen I know we need to all make a decision to go or not but not sure if it's a good idea for me. I'm not worried about getting sick but my daughter is high risk. It seems like I keep going thru these phases and right now I'm to the point where I just want to get this sickness and get this $h1t over with.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Looks good. What's the deal with those sticks? They don't make them no more ?
> 
> I'm thinking of trying 5mm axis shafts again now that they have a steel outsert available. Been shooting 6mm under armour shafts and like them alot but I'm down to 8 now I think. So I need a dozen.


They've been discontinued for a while now but somebody was selling a pack of new uncut shafts so I jumped on them. I know I could just switch shafts and go with something different but I like sticking with what has worked for me.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Honest question who really thinks TAC will happen ? I think I'm hopeful but my gut is telling me it won't. News is saying the worst won't happen until May with this virus. And if it does happen I know we need to all make a decision to go or not but not sure if it's a good idea for me. I'm not worried about getting sick but my daughter is high risk. It seems like I keep going thru these phases and right now I'm to the point where I just want to get this sickness and get this $h1t over with.


Well, it's still about two months away so it *could *still take place but I have my doubts too. Despite it being outdoors, it's still a lot of people all together. This virus shows no signs of slowing down.


----------



## fap1800

I go back and forth as well. At some point though we need to get on with our livers vs. I’m not leaving my house for anything. I think in a few months it’s gonna end up being somewhere in the middle. If I was betting, I’d say TAC doesn’t happens, but we’ll see. 

On another note, I made an essential trip to the grocery store to pick up a few items and swung by the taxi to pick up my son’s first mount. Turned out pretty well. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

looks awsome congrats.. too ur son


----------



## Billy H

By the looks of it the boy is pretty pleased with his mount. Good stuff.


----------



## fap1800

When I told him the other day it was ready, he started jumping up and down. Kid has the bug and I hope it sticks with him. Already asking about turkey season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I go back and forth as well. *At some point though we need to get on with our livers vs. I’m not leaving my house for anything.* I think in a few months it’s gonna end up being somewhere in the middle. If I was betting, I’d say TAC doesn’t happens, but we’ll see.
> 
> On another note, I made an essential trip to the grocery store to pick up a few items and swung by the taxi to pick up my son’s first mount. Turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to give my liver a break. All this staying inside with nothing else to do. 

Good looking mount Colin. Bet your son can’t stop looking at it.


----------



## nicko

Major score at the supermarket this morning. First rolls I’ve seen on shelves in two weeks.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Major score at the supermarket this morning. First rolls I’ve seen on shelves in two weeks.


I haven't had trouble finding anything. The stores around me have been well stocked. Just another perk of living in a rural area.

We do have our first COVID-19 case though.


----------



## Okuma

nicko said:


> Major score at the supermarket this morning. First rolls I’ve seen on shelves in two weeks.


Congrats!


----------



## nicko

Okuma said:


> Congrats!


Thanks. You’re welcome to stop by and look at it.....from 6 feet away of course.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I haven't had trouble finding anything. The stores around me have been well stocked. Just another perk of living in a rural area.
> 
> We do have our first COVID-19 case though.


I just don’t get the rush on TP. And I couldn’t find one bottle of ketchup. 

First positive in our borough....an 8 year old girl. 

Just read an article that I hope is legit. 

https://techstartups.com/2020/03/28...hydroxychloroquine-sulfate-zinc-z-pak-update/


----------



## Nukeshtr

nicko said:


> I just don’t get the rush on TP. And I couldn’t find one bottle of ketchup.
> 
> First positive in our borough....an 8 year old girl.
> 
> Just read an article that I hope is legit.
> 
> https://techstartups.com/2020/03/28...hydroxychloroquine-sulfate-zinc-z-pak-update/




Anything Giuliani is involved with is subject to doubt... that turd sad


----------



## dougell

Well done Fap.Nothin better than a youngster smiling next to his trophy.


----------



## rogersb

Great first buck for your son fap!


----------



## vonfoust

Love the pictures fap!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats on your son's buck!


I have a custom Higher Level Ultra-Lite 24... brand new, only the box has been opened on this one, its not even assembled yet. Not trying to avoid classifieds, just trying to avoid shipping it as I'm sure that will be a big cost and perhaps help a fellow resident. Will drive a reasonable distance to meet for delivery to save. We have a place in Potter, so reasonable could include a pretty far range, if the interested party is willing to wait until we're making a trip.

If anyone is in the market for a new climber or just wants some of the details hit me with a PM.


----------



## nicko

PA stay-at-home order for 26 counties just extended until April 30th. Ugh!


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> PA stay-at-home order for 26 counties just extended until April 30th. Ugh!


May 31 coming soon....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just saw they were in philly and upper darby taking down the basketball rims in all of the parks to help discourage pick-up games and gathering....

this crap is just a flat-out mess...in Philly alone there are approx.190k thousand kids told to stay home, many of which have homes worse than the deplorable schools that they attend...I'm not a bleeding heart, but its probably better they're out shooting hoops than in some of the places they call home....this is a first class mess.

Here's hoping that each of you and your loved ones are doing as well possible during this crisis both at home and in the workplace.


----------



## nick060200

Mathias said:


> May 31 coming soon....


No doubt. The scientist and experts have been saying that for weeks


----------



## nicko

My Mom told me sole proprietors are eligible for unemployment under this recent stimulus bill. Might as well sign up for it since I don’t know when I’ll be working again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> My Mom told me sole proprietors are eligible for unemployment under this recent stimulus bill. Might as well sign up for it since I don’t know when I’ll be working again.


Good luck Nick!


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> My Mom told me sole proprietors are eligible for unemployment under this recent stimulus bill. Might as well sign up for it since I don’t know when I’ll be working again.


My Son in law is a sole proprietor. He looked into it a couple days ago. The powers that be are still working on getting that part of the website up and running. Should be ready to go in a few days.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> My Son in law is a sole proprietor. He looked into it a couple days ago. The powers that be are still working on getting that part of the website up and running. Should be ready to go in a few days.


Thanks Billy.


----------



## dougell

This is going to be an economic disaster.I own an insurance agency and still have renewals coming in but I'm not allowed to have face to face contacts with customers.It's an absolute nightmare.I don't know what self-employed contractors are supposed to do.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure how many saw this, but the research right here in PA....pretty interesting read...I saw this early this morning and another ATer posted it on a separate thread...

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Forest+Blog)


----------



## LetThemGrow

Link is broken for me, but I’m assuming it is the social distancing article?

I do subscribe to their emails. And yes, this is why in DMA’s there is no minerals. Never been a fan of deer feeders or baiting. Yes I enjoy plots but not all the deer chew the same stem.


----------



## rogersb

12-Ringer said:


> Not sure how many saw this, but the research right here in PA....pretty interesting read...I saw this early this morning and another ATer posted it on a separate thread...
> 
> https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Forest+Blog)


Didn't work for me either.


----------



## nicko

Nothing here either on the link.


----------



## 138104

Well, not sure if TAC is going to happen, but here's my new rig for it - Bowtech Reckoning. Still need to build a set of strings for it, but overall I really like it.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Nothing here either on the link.


Try this: https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2020/social-distancing-failures


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry guys LTG bailed me out...no matter what conspiracy theory you prescribe to....this is a pretty interesting read


----------



## Mathias

dougell said:


> This is going to be an economic disaster.I own an insurance agency and still have renewals coming in but I'm not allowed to have face to face contacts with customers.It's an absolute nightmare.I don't know what self-employed contractors are supposed to do.


It already is.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> It already is.....


I'll say...


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> It already is.....


Yes it is.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Yes it is. I am a self employed contractor. My wife decided to go back to college a few years ago so our family of 4 depends on me. I have some saved but not enough and am praying for the best. I’m gonna have to find a way. That’s all there is to it. God bless you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

ForestPhantom said:


> Yes it is. I am a self employed contractor. My wife decided to go back to college a few years ago so our family of 4 depends on me. I have some saved but not enough and am praying for the best. I’m gonna have to find a way. That’s all there is to it. God bless you all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're self-employeed,go to disasterloan.sba.gov.You can sign up for a loan and the first 10k is supposed to be a grant that you don't have to pay back.It takes 5 minutes to complete the online app but make sure you check the box that says you want immediate relief.I did it on Tuesday so I'm waiting to see what happens as I don't qualify for any stimulus money.


----------



## ForestPhantom

dougell said:


> If you're self-employeed,go to disasterloan.sba.gov.You can sign up for a loan and the first 10k is supposed to be a grant that you don't have to pay back.It takes 5 minutes to complete the online app but make sure you check the box that says you want immediate relief.I did it on Tuesday so I'm waiting to see what happens as I don't qualify for any stimulus money.


I did this earlier this morning. I do appreciate the advice. We shall wait and see. Thanks so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

No problem Brother.We're all in this together.I wish you the best.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Yes we are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

We here in the se region have talked about a get together for years now. Like most things, it’s never come to fruition.
I hope after we weather this storm we can do so.
My place is fine. 
We can shoot a bit, then grill and have an adult beverage if so inclined, then retire to the fire pit and tell tall tales.....


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> Well, not sure if TAC is going to happen, but here's my new rig for it - Bowtech Reckoning. Still need to build a set of strings for it, but overall I really like it.


Good looking rig. Fingers crossed I get to see it in person.


----------



## vonfoust

Here's my new TAC gear.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> We here in the se region have talked about a get together for years now. Like most things, it’s never come to fruition.
> I hope after we weather this storm we can do so.
> My place is fine.
> We can shoot a bit, then grill and have an adult beverage if so inclined, then retire to the fire pit and tell tall tales.....


Great idea and for the offer! I'm in. I'm hoping by mid-June we'll be close to business as usual.


----------



## dougell

I'm not sure if anyone ever tried an ezv sight but I'm starting to really dig this thing.I used it for a couple of days,wasn't crazy about it and then took it off.I decided to give it a second try and for some reason,it just started to click.I'm not convinced it's a great long range sight but it's deadly up to at least 45 yards,which is about as far as I would consider shooting at a deer.


----------



## nicko

Good looking bow Dave. What poundage did you with?


----------



## Billy H

Speaking of the southeast . Yesterday 58 new cases of corona were reported in montgomery county. Today only 31 new cases. I believe this the first time the count went down since lockdown on the 12th. 

Matt that at is a very generous offer.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> We here in the se region have talked about a get together for years now. Like most things, it’s never come to fruition.
> I hope after we weather this storm we can do so.
> My place is fine.
> We can shoot a bit, then grill and have an adult beverage if so inclined, then retire to the fire pit and tell tall tales.....


Great idea Matt. Count me in. 

If I recall correctly, you’ve got enough room that we could maybe do a pseudo TAC. If everybody going brought a target, we could set up a course. Just a thought.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Speaking of the southeast . Yesterday 58 new cases of corona were reported in montgomery county. Today only 31 new cases. I believe this the first time the count went down since lockdown on the 12th.
> 
> Matt that at is a very generous offer.


I check the reported cases every day. Hope this is the beginning of a trend.


----------



## fap1800

For whatever reason I was on this evening. Every shot felt good. Only problem is I toasted two new arrows. A Robin Hood would have at least made me feel a little bit better. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Plenty of extra spots on that target Colin.


----------



## fap1800

I normally don’t have to worry about this being an issue. Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

Mathias said:


> We here in the se region have talked about a get together for years now. Like most things, it’s never come to fruition.
> I hope after we weather this storm we can do so.
> My place is fine.
> We can shoot a bit, then grill and have an adult beverage if so inclined, then retire to the fire pit and tell tall tales.....


If only I were closer to the SE part of the state, instead I’m South Central.

As far as this virus stuff goes I live right near Bedford/Fulton county lines. Bedford just got our first 3 confirmed cases, Fulton is still at 0.
I’ve been lucky with the work aspect, they deem my company essential so no time off yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Great idea Matt. Count me in.
> 
> If I recall correctly, you’ve got enough room that we could maybe do a pseudo TAC. If everybody going brought a target, we could set up a course. Just a thought.


Up north, heck yeah! Here we’re much more limited, but this is kinship convenience.
Good news Billy, I hope it’s a trend.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

I look in on this daily....


https://chesco.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/fd5bfe0a9461440eb36901d61cf6b468


Who knows how accurate??!


----------



## nicko

One plus side of all this .... no work stuff on my mind at bedtime, I haven’t slept this well in a long time.

Hopefully we can come out of this with some takeaways that make us realize a lot of the trivial things we worry about every day and weigh on our minds.....really aren’t that important.


----------



## Mathias

We spent hours outside working today in the sunshine, Sage helped too. Helps you forget what’s going on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Not liking the reason this is happening but I'm certainly on pace for a record "honey do" year. By fall I should be able to hunt every day without a peep. Helps that she's sick of me at this point too. Been using that too. "Just remember you need a break come September" has been my go to line.


----------



## dougell

I'm just the opposite nicko.I can't sleep because of it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Kitchen just about finished here...nothing too major, new receptacles, switches and accompanying covers, and fresh paint from ceiling to trip. 
Moving on to the mud room and 1/2 bath this weekend.
Tackling the basement in drips and drabs...looks like I'm going to pack up and retire the camera shop, keeping just what a I need for maintenance and repair for friends and family. I'd share a before pic of the basement, but I'm just too embarrassed...

We've spent A LOT of family time cooking...homemade pastas (ravioli, gnocci, linguini), pierogi, breads, pies, working on chicken pot-pies tomorrow. I believe there's always a silver lining, during rough times you just have to look a little harder to find them...


----------



## nicko

Damn Joe! Your crew going to be able to eat all of that?  Looks delicious.


----------



## dougell

I'm used to putting about 25k miles a year on my truck running kids all over for various activities.It is actually nice just going home and hanging out but this is going to cripple our economy.The ramifications haven't even started yet.


----------



## Mathias

Mmmmmmm gnocchi.When my grandmother would visit from Italy she’d make them for us (me-especially).

This situation is keeping me awake at night too.

I’m always a ‘project’ oriented guy, but I’m kicking butt at this point.

Built these benches, handy kits for the uprights, for the fire pit yesterday.


----------



## vonfoust

Keeping me awake at night too. Kinda stinks Joe, went through a bunch of stuff in the basement just two nights ago and thought "I should send this stuff to Joe since I haven't built a camera in 3 years." Guess you don't need it huh? 
Just got a bunch of birds to work the dog this weekend too.


----------



## fap1800

Easier said than done, but you can only worry about the things you can control. Layoffs at my company are looming and I've been through many of them over 15 years, but this is obviously different. If I lose my job then so be it. I can't change that. What I can do is make sure my family is safe, keep the kids occupied with activities, make sure the wife doesn't drink all our wine, and keep my head clear. If I start reading too much I can go down a rabbit hole because most of what's out there is just sensationalized click bait. A good run clears the head nicely. Finally hung that heavy bag that's been sitting for a few years. Bang on one of them for 30 minutes and you feel great.


----------



## dougell

That's a good outlook to have Fap but I'm just not wired to think that way under these circumstances.If it were 4 years from now and my youngest was out of school,I could easier say,screw it and just go live like the uni-bomber.


----------



## Billy H

That be a lot of pasta right there, my son and daughter in law are into making thier own, but not on a scale like that. 

Matt those benches look great.

Fab I hear you about the run. I dont run, but do get out everyday and walk a few brisk miles. Certainly clears the head


----------



## nicko

Our son is doing on-line classes for school (most are just recorded). He just needs to have the assigned work done by midnight. Yesterday, he did not get up until 2:00pm. But he gets his stuff done and grades have never been a problem

My wife is a school teacher and her school just started on-line computer teaching this week. But the site her district developed keeps crashing and lessons she records in our kitchen often err out and disappear into the ether. Her actual work day from 8:30am - 3:35pm is mostly down time.


----------



## nicko

On another note, I scored another dozen new uncut shafts on e-bay of my preferred arrows (Carbon Express Blue Steak Select 250s). This will put me at almost 3 dozen of these arrows which should last a while as long as I avoid shooting groups. New vanes and wraps and a bottle of Bob Smith Industries Maxi-Cure vane adhesive arrived from eders.com the other day. If you haven't used eders, prices are good and fast shipping.


----------



## nicko

Thought it would be fun to share some memories of past hunts over the years. One of my most memorable......

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1620422


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Our son is doing on-line classes for school (most are just recorded). He just needs to have the assigned work done by midnight. Yesterday, he did not get up until 2:00pm. But he gets his stuff done and grades have never been a problem
> 
> My wife is a school teacher and her school just started on-line computer teaching this week. But the site her district developed keeps crashing and lessons she records in our kitchen often err out and disappear into the ether. Her actual work day from 8:30am - 3:35pm is mostly down time.


Yeah our kids are younger. We are trying to keep them on a regular schedule. reveille 0700 , breakfast, get them dressed and pledge of allegiance at 0815 at the window looking at the flag on the porch. I head to work and they get started with school work. I might have to change my schedule though because it's getting tough on the wife. With The online schooling the kids need constant supervision and the baby demands attention at the same time. Its tough.


----------



## rogersb

nicko said:


> Our son is doing on-line classes for school (most are just recorded). He just needs to have the assigned work done by midnight. Yesterday, he did not get up until 2:00pm. But he gets his stuff done and grades have never been a problem
> 
> My wife is a school teacher and her school just started on-line computer teaching this week. But the site her district developed keeps crashing and lessons she records in our kitchen often err out and disappear into the ether. Her actual work day from 8:30am - 3:35pm is mostly down time.


We are starting online Monday. I'm not going to do any live classes. I've heard too many horror stories from this week at other districts that I'm not going to open up that pandoras box. Getting videos and work available on google classrooms is very time consuming for me. My entire department(math) thinks we will most likely be putting in more time doing online than a regular work day. This week was optional for students to do the work I put up. Taking the time to look over their work, give feedback, and answer the questions from just the students who did the optional material was a lot. 

On the plus side, there has been a lot of clear cutting going on around my house. It has pushed plenty of deer to my area and we are seeing double the deer we normally do. Last year I didn't run a camera around my house because it's just a bunch of average 2.5 year olds but this year maybe there will be a 3.5 YO that has been pushed to my area


----------



## 12-Ringer

The school issues are just beginning to surface, trust me...spent 8.5 hours over the last two days with school officials from Chesco, Delco, Montco, and BerksCo...questions from GPA calculations, prom and class rank to meeting the needs of disabled learners, and providing school lunches abound. 

Latest trend at the secondary level is to consider the 4th quarter pass/fail, closing “grades” with the third quarter (3/13-4/7 in most Districts). Using the 3rd quarter grades as final for gpa calculations, etc...

If anyone thinks this is the small stuff...try telling that to High Schoolers (especially juniors and seniors) and their parents. The March SAT and April ACT exams were cancelled, both of these assessments are typically the first attempt for the overwhelming majority of juniors across the country. Junior GPA often serves as qualifier for numerous scholarships that students apply for as seniors. We have a top 50 ranked baseball player in our high school already signed his D1 full-ride, BUT he’s a powerhouse lefty on the mound, but also led the PacX in hiring his sophomore and junior year and he was hoping his senior year would be enough to convince his college coaches to let him hit as well, BUT most of all...that’s just one kiddo, just imagine the masses....the girls who spent too much on their prom dresses, they actors/teases who didn’t get to perform in their spring plays, etc....this situation is a crisis in so many ways....

FYI....
For those families/teachers using the LMS schoolology, get your kids up early and have them done before 11...when the west coast wakes up schoolology starts going nuts...has crashed multiple times each day this week after noon

Glad we made the decision in our District NOT to use that one...

Good luck!


----------



## nicko

Schoolology is the medium my wife’s district went with (Upper Darby). Like I said, crashes regularly, videoed lessons don’t record and disappear. And my wife is up early and ready to go. System is not cooperating.

Really don’t know what can be done to alleviate the capacity issue but I’m not in IT. This is something schools have never had to deal with until now (at least as far as. I am aware). Mediums needed to be thrown together quickly. I suspect the rest of this school year is going to be a mulligan for kids.

Our son Sams district (Springford) is using google docs. No crashing, no capacity issues so far. Hmmmm....maybe the IT solution I alluded to.


----------



## nicko

Saw this post on a Facebook page for PA DEER HUNTING. The United Bowhunters of PA is asking the PGC to extends the statewide archery season an extra week. Not sure if it has any traction. I would not be opposed but the gun hunting only crowd might chirp. Hell, the season in the special regs WMUS already runs the entire length of November right up to the start of gun season. 

*************************************************

_EXTEND BOW HUNTING SEASON 1 FULL WEEK IN NOV. ???

Send E-MAIL comments urging the PGC to extend the PA Archery Season on full week in Nov.

[email protected]

On April 6-7, The Pennsylvania Game Commissioner will be finalizing 2020-21 seasons and bag-limits. The United Bowhunters of PA public is in support of extending the PA Archery Season by one full week in November. This would give bowhunters three full weeks of hunting in November. All UBP members are encouraged to send emails of support for the week extension to the archery season to the PA Game Commission at

[email protected]_


----------



## LetThemGrow

I love archery hunting, but when faced with added days I always ask: how would killing more bucks benefit the deer herd? Haven’t gotten a good answer for that yet. For those who say it won’t increase harvest, then why add extra days?


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> I love archery hunting, but when faced with added days I always ask: how would killing more bucks benefit the deer herd? Haven’t gotten a good answer for that yet. For those who say it won’t increase harvest, then why add extra days?


Well, I think you can also consider that hunter recruitment goes down every year. Fewer hunters in the woods, fewer deer killed. And in light of the PGC approach to trying to control the spread of CWD, it's not just more bucks being removed, it will be does too. 

Will an extra week increase the harvest? Probably. Only stands to reason that an extra 6 days will put more deer on the ground. Whether or not the amount of deer/bucks taken in the extra week would be significant to the overall harvest. 

Will killing more bucks benefit the deer herd? I guess if you look at it from trying to stem the spread of CWD, and believe in that approach, then yes, fewer bucks are benefiting the herd as it is one less deer that can be a carrier. But I'm sure the goal with this extra week is not for CWD management. I think hunters not in a special regs area get frustrated when they have to hang their bow up just as the rut gets cranking.


----------



## full moon64

hope everyone's health is good,praying for those effected..

interesting too see how our hunting season is effected,also doe permits


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Saw this post on a Facebook page for PA DEER HUNTING. The United Bowhunters of PA is asking the PGC to extends the statewide archery season an extra week. Not sure if it has any traction. I would not be opposed but the gun hunting only crowd might chirp. Hell, the season in the special regs WMUS already runs the entire length of November right up to the start of gun season.
> 
> *************************************************
> 
> _EXTEND BOW HUNTING SEASON 1 FULL WEEK IN NOV. ???
> 
> Send E-MAIL comments urging the PGC to extend the PA Archery Season on full week in Nov.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> On April 6-7, The Pennsylvania Game Commissioner will be finalizing 2020-21 seasons and bag-limits. The United Bowhunters of PA public is in support of extending the PA Archery Season by one full week in November. This would give bowhunters three full weeks of hunting in November. All UBP members are encouraged to send emails of support for the week extension to the archery season to the PA Game Commission at
> 
> [email protected]_


Hope it passes, would love an additional week at my place up north. 
Shut down the January hunting, except for flintlock, they deserve some time. And particularly down in the special regs areas.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Hope it passes, would love an additional week at my place up north.
> Shut down the January hunting, except for flintlock, they deserve some time. And particularly down in the special regs areas.


I second this^^^^


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> I love archery hunting, but when faced with added days I always ask: how would killing more bucks benefit the deer herd? Haven’t gotten a good answer for that yet. For those who say it won’t increase harvest, then why add extra days?


If another week was added it would surely result in more deer being killed, but how many more is anybody's guess, i'm sure alot of us wouldn't mind having a bit of extra time though.
I'd also bet a few hunter's would hold out hoping for mr.big and schedule vacation time accordingly if their seeing rut activity right up to the start of that additional week.

I look at it this way...roughly the same amount of deer are going to be killed annually no matter what weapon is used or the season it is, right?. Does it really matter if a slightly larger percentage of those deer are killed during the bow season instead of the gun seasons?...i don't think so, that already happened in spades with the inclusion of crossbows. Were losing hunters every year...so by that trend alone, less deer are being killed annually...fewer hunters having more time isn't going to eradicate the herd.
I think we have alot more to worry about with the spread of cwd and it could end up impacting all our deer hunting in this state far more then hunting alone ever did in the past.

* what got the hammer dropped on nick this time?


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> If another week was added it would surely result in more deer being killed, but how many more is anybody's guess, i'm sure alot of us wouldn't mind having a bit of extra time though.
> I'd also bet a few hunter's would hold out hoping for mr.big and schedule vacation time accordingly if their seeing rut activity right up to the start of that additional week.
> 
> I look at it this way...roughly the same amount of deer are going to be killed annually no matter what weapon is used or the season it is, right?. Does it really matter if a slightly larger percentage of those deer are killed during the bow season instead of the gun seasons?...i don't think so, that already happened in spades with the inclusion of crossbows. Were losing hunters every year...so by that trend alone, less deer are being killed annually...fewer hunters having more time isn't going to eradicate the herd.
> I think we have alot more to worry about with the spread of cwd and it could end up impacting all our deer hunting in this state far more then hunting alone ever did in the past.
> 
> * what got the hammer dropped on nick this time?


He tangled with a couple guys in the basement, I didnt see the offending post. I tend to think the mods are a little tough on him down there.


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> If another week was added it would surely result in more deer being killed, but how many more is anybody's guess, i'm sure alot of us wouldn't mind having a bit of extra time though.
> I'd also bet a few hunter's would hold out hoping for mr.big and schedule vacation time accordingly if their seeing rut activity right up to the start of that additional week.
> 
> I look at it this way...roughly the same amount of deer are going to be killed annually no matter what weapon is used or the season it is, right?. Does it really matter if a slightly larger percentage of those deer are killed during the bow season instead of the gun seasons?...i don't think so, that already happened in spades with the inclusion of crossbows. Were losing hunters every year...so by that trend alone, less deer are being killed annually...fewer hunters having more time isn't going to eradicate the herd.
> I think we have alot more to worry about with the spread of cwd and it could end up impacting all our deer hunting in this state far more then hunting alone ever did in the past.
> 
> * what got the hammer dropped on nick this time?


https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5868097


----------



## rogersb

Billy H said:


> He tangled with a couple guys in the basement, I didnt see the offending post. I tend to think the mods are a little tough on him down there.


I don't post down there often, but some of the posters down there suck out loud. Nick isn't one of them. Hopefully his vacation is short.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Been practicing my social distancing since long before this virus...never knew there was a 'basement' round here:zip:

I didn't see the offending post either...seen far worse seem to go unpunished, that's for sure.
About this corona crap. I think it's going to get considerably worse before things start turning around, but even then the effects of it will be with us for a very long time to come. My neighbor thinks it all blown out of proportion. I don't think it's out of proportion at all really, but more then a few people have lost their minds over it. How many more people would have had this virus by now or died had the policy of no large gatherings and other 'rules' not been put into affect...twice as high conservatively, likely *much* higher then that.

Good health to you all fellas...atleast the spring turkey season isn't far off now.


----------



## davydtune

Perry24 said:


> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5868097


Interesting. Apparently your not allowed to have a differing opinion and a discussion down there. Read through it all and nicko did nothing wrong that I can see, just debating.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Well, I think you can also consider that hunter recruitment goes down every year. Fewer hunters in the woods, fewer deer killed. And in light of the PGC approach to trying to control the spread of CWD, it's not just more bucks being removed, it will be does too.
> 
> Will an extra week increase the harvest? Probably. Only stands to reason that an extra 6 days will put more deer on the ground. Whether or not the amount of deer/bucks taken in the extra week would be significant to the overall harvest.
> 
> Will killing more bucks benefit the deer herd? I guess if you look at it from trying to stem the spread of CWD, and believe in that approach, then yes, fewer bucks are benefiting the herd as it is one less deer that can be a carrier. But I'm sure the goal with this extra week is not for CWD management. I think hunters not in a special regs area get frustrated when they have to hang their bow up just as the rut gets cranking.


I would speculate that you may see more of a shift in the harvest than an actual increase.That buck killed in archery season and the hunter is taken out of the equation for rifle season when the bulk of the harvest occurs.


----------



## Billy H

Off topic but a little eye opening. St. Luke's hospital in quakertown just called me about an appointment I had with them, that I cancelled by the way. I asked the girl I talked to if they were seeing a lot of people with the virus . She said not as many as some, said they had 100 patients. I was shocked they have that many. It doesnt seem to jive with the county map that shows only one to ten cases in the individual townships surrounding the hospital.


----------



## fap1800

davydtune said:


> Interesting. Apparently your not allowed to have a differing opinion and a discussion down there. Read through it all and nicko did nothing wrong that I can see, just debating.


I used to frequent the basement often years ago. Usually when someone gets banned the mods end up deleting the post they found offensive so it's tough to really get the context. The vacations are generally pretty short though unless you're a repeat offender, which Nick isn't.


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> I used to frequent the basement often years ago. Usually when someone gets banned the mods end up deleting the post they found offensive so it's tough to really get the context. The vacations are generally pretty short though unless you're a repeat offender, which Nick isn't.


The mods in that section are good moderators. There is one that seems to wear the banning of folks as a badge of honor. There are guys down there that anything goes and others that have to walk on eggshells.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> The school issues are just beginning to surface, trust me...spent 8.5 hours over the last two days with school officials from Chesco, Delco, Montco, and BerksCo...questions from GPA calculations, prom and class rank to meeting the needs of disabled learners, and providing school lunches abound.
> 
> Latest trend at the secondary level is to consider the 4th quarter pass/fail, closing “grades” with the third quarter (3/13-4/7 in most Districts). Using the 3rd quarter grades as final for gpa calculations, etc...
> 
> If anyone thinks this is the small stuff...try telling that to High Schoolers *(especially juniors and seniors)* and their parents.


I've got one of each. Hope everyone is making out ok. My wife said last night "OMG! It's only April 6!" Luckily she was smiling, but I got a feeling by the end of this week she may not be.


----------



## 138104

Hey, trout season opened today...guess that is one way to keep crowds down...lol!


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> Hey, trout season opened today...guess that is one way to keep crowds down...lol!


Now if only the PGC would follow suit and bump up turkey season. :wink:


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Hey, trout season opened today...guess that is one way to keep crowds down...lol!


Sending an email to the PFBC. I'm ticked. Didn't get time for my chicken fry and to sight in my fishing pole.


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> Sending an email to the PFBC. I'm ticked. Didn't get time for my chicken fry and to sight in my fishing pole.


Well damn, I guess that’s why I’ve never caught a trout, never knew ya had to sight em in hwell:


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Well damn, I guess that’s why I’ve never caught a trout, never knew ya had to sight em in hwell:


Yeah, I usually do it the day before. :darkbeer:


----------



## Mathias

I was gonna to hit the Super UN today and grab one of the new semi automatic Zebco reels. But it was too crowded with socially distanced folks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

I covered about 3 mile of Elk Creek up here yesterday and only saw 3 people the whole time. Didn't find many fish either though just a couple wee lil stockies and a few beat up straggler steelhead.


----------



## andymick32

Did you guys see this news this morning????????

Pretty stoked, not going to lie.


----------



## 138104

Here's the link. Very surprised at this!

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=381


----------



## 17hidalgo

amazing


----------



## andymick32

It will be interesting to see if this will be the new norm or if its just to help kill more deer in the short term with their CWD objective


----------



## dougell

andymick32 said:


> It will be interesting to see if this will be the new norm or if its just to help kill more deer in the short term with their CWD objective


If their objective was to kill more deer in CWD areas and it is,they wouldn't have approved the exapansion statewide.The goal is to increase opportunity and with less hunters,it makes sense to do so.


----------



## andymick32

The CWD areas keep spreading, which is why I wasn't sure. I hope it stays then.


----------



## vonfoust

andymick32 said:


> Did you guys see this news this morning????????
> 
> Pretty stoked, not going to lie.


The UBP had a hand in this. If you are not a member I encourage you to do so. For $25/yr they do a great job on keeping you informed of legislative decisions as well as getting in front of the PGC. It's worth it just to read the newsletter if you are an archery hunter.


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> The UBP had a hand in this. If you are not a member I encourage you to do so. For $25/yr they do a great job on keeping you informed of legislative decisions as well as getting in front of the PGC. It's worth it just to read the newsletter if you are an archery hunter.


They aren’t the group that sued PGC before, right? Was that United Sportsmen?


----------



## vonfoust

LetThemGrow said:


> They aren’t the group that sued PGC before, right? Was that United Sportsmen?


UBP is the United Bowhunters of PA.

https://ubofpa.org/

NOT affiliated with the Unified Sportsmen of PA.


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> UBP is the United Bowhunters of PA.
> 
> https://ubofpa.org/
> 
> NOT affiliated with the Unified Sportsmen of PA.


Thanks for clarification.


----------



## dougell

The unified spike shooters of Pa are the biggest embarrassment to hunters in the state of Pa of all time.They do provide some entertainment value at times but they should never be taken seriously.I read their deposition when they were trying to sue the PGC over mismanagement of the deer herd.According to them,the PGC wanted the deer dead because the deer were pawing saplings with their hooves.They claimed we had two sub-species of deer,brown and gray.They claimed by 2008,we'd be down to 50k deer statewide.They also acted as the spokesman for the Amish guy who claimed he was attacked by three mountain lions in Lancaster county.It turns out that the blood trail was actually transmission fluid and the guys wounds were self-inflicted.


----------



## Red Eye 81

andymick32 said:


> Did you guys see this news this morning????????
> 
> Pretty stoked, not going to lie.


Very excited about this. I have been wanting this for years.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Many of you may have heard already, but all PA schools closed for the remainder of the 19-20 session...public, private, parochial, preschool, special schools....all of them....Rivera closed public and Wild folllwed up closing them all...

Going to be an interesting couple of months...as if it hasn’t been an interesting 26-days so far....

I guess it’s better than safe than sorry, but feel bad for all of the seniors


----------



## andymick32

Definitely a sad day for the seniors. They will miss out on some things that they'll never again have a chance to experience.


----------



## dougell

It sucks all the way around for everyone.My old secretary's husband died last week and they couldn't even have a funeral.A guy I've worked out with every day for the past two years was diagnosed with cancer back in Jan.Last week his wife found him unresponsive because it got into his brain so they took him to the hospital in an ambulance.He was in there for three days and she wasn't even allowed in.It's unreal.


----------



## dougell

Back to bowhunting.Does anyone use a whisker biscuit?I tried one years ago and it worked better than I thought but took it off because I just had more confidence with a dropaway.I have a limb driven smackdown pro on VXR that I just bought and the string actually lifts the arrow before the rest comes up,causing it to rattle on the prongs.I'd rather the arrow just be up when I draw to eliminate the issue.I was gonna just put a QAD on it but thought about a WB as well.It's just seems kind of dirty or something but I like simplicity.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Back to bowhunting.Does anyone use a whisker biscuit?I tried one years ago and it worked better than I thought but took it off because I just had more confidence with a dropaway.I have a limb driven smackdown pro on VXR that I just bought and the string actually lifts the arrow before the rest comes up,causing it to rattle on the prongs.I'd rather the arrow just be up when I draw to eliminate the issue.I was gonna just put a QAD on it but thought about a WB as well.It's just seems kind of dirty or something but I like simplicity.


The WB will work just fine. 

However, your issue with the Smackdown sounds like nock pinch. I'd reserve the center serving with a smaller diameter serving to correct that.


----------



## dougell

That is part of the problem but I don't think the serving is too thick.I use 3D nocks and I don't think they're any tighter than normal.I had that rest on my Hoyt and didn't have the issue.I think it may have to do with the extreme string angle because it's only 28" axle to axle.Also,I think the limb driven rest is part of the problem because with limbs beyond parallel like the vxr,they just barely move.My son has the same bow and same rest but his is served into the cable.His lifts the arrow as soon as he draws.I just can't tolerate an arrow bouncing around on prongs.I know WB's work but I'm have a hard time getting past my predudice.


----------



## fap1800

Nothing wrong with a WB. You gotta appreciate the KISS approach. Nothing to really break. Only complaint is that the whiskers can freeze in cold/wet conditions. That said, it's tough to beat the HDX. Just activate the rest using the thumb wheel and when you draw it raises the arrow a touch.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Used a drop away rest for close to a decade then switched to the whisker...been on there for 15-20 years now. One less thing to worry about during crunch time. No fear of a branch, nerves or the wind knocking the arrow off the rest...in the stand or on the ground.


----------



## dougell

OK,you guys convinced me.Can't hurt to try one.


----------



## full moon64

dougell said:


> OK,you guys convinced me.Can't hurt to try one.


THEY WORK<100% of THE TIME


----------



## LetThemGrow

Doug...first an EZV...now a WB...what next? :wink:



full moon64 said:


> THEY WORK<100% of THE TIME


So what percentage if it’s less than 100%?


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> OK,you guys convinced me.Can't hurt to try one.


They work. It's like the 870 Express. I always have one for a backup (and on the backup bow). I know it's going to go bang when I need it to. The WB is going to work. If you can see a difference out to 80 yards you're much better than me.
But on my bow I have a drop away

And I bird hunt with a Baretta (or a couple others depending on how bad I want to punish myself). The 870 stays in the truck beside it just in case (I go waterfowl hunting that morning).


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> Doug...first an EZV...now a WB...what next? :wink:
> 
> So what percentage if it’s less than 100%?


I'm just going for simplicity but not man enough to go traditional lol .I've been using a saddle and just got a JX3 hybrid and looking to eliminate all of my treestands.I put a couple low set-ups below my barn and I've been trying to train the kid to use them as well.He's not afraid of heights but I wouldn't exactly classify him as a squirrel just yet.The EZV grows on me every time I use it.


----------



## conservewild

I saw the new regs come out looks like the deer and bear population will be in trouble in PA


----------



## dougell

And why is that?


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> And why is that?


Same guy has been spewing the same nonsense for years. He's just trolling.


----------



## dougell

Well,we do have a big deer and bear shortage already.


----------



## LetThemGrow

There is a shortage of big bucks near me for sure. :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> There is a shortage of big bucks near me for sure. :wink:


That made me laugh out loud!

Went down to the stream today at daylight...not a single fisherman...it was a nice escape for a couple of hours. Caught and released 10, nothing to get excited about the standard 12-16” stocked fish.


----------



## yetihunter1

LetThemGrow said:


> Doug...first an EZV...now a WB...what next? :wink:
> 
> So what percentage if it’s less than 100%?



Hopefully not FOBs.....don't think that will work with the WB haha.


----------



## dougell

Not a chance.Three blazers have served me well and I have hundreds of them lying around.I always shot fingers and it pained me to have to use a release when the bows kept getting shorter and shorter.I actually considered buying an Oneida and going back to fingers but I can't get past that loud thud,unless they've changed.


----------



## nicko

Back from my vaca. They tried to break me but I didn't give anybody up. 

The only problem I ever had with a WB was that it made arrow vanes started to get wrinkly after a while. In cold weather, it can be a bit louder when you draw back and the shaft rubs against the biskit fibers. But it is probably the best hunting rest ever made. No moving parts, almost bullet proof and stupid proof. I switched to a QAD HDX because I didn't like vanes getting messed up. Speed difference is negligible (1-3 fps), plenty accurate for hunting.


----------



## full moon64

Happy Easter everyone,stay in and be safe..


----------



## 138104

If you are looking for something to do, download the TBN app and watch Sight & Sound Theatres Presents: Jesus. It is free from 4/10-4/12. Very moving...


----------



## TauntoHawk

Easter sunrise, listened to his finest avian creation the turkey announce their presence









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

While I enjoy the autumn splendor and it’s hunting relationship, I find that Spring has become my favorite season.
The resurgence of life; all manner of birds singing, the peepers, the return of vegetation in various shades of green, the early flowers on the forest floor.
Despite what we’re going through, I find comfort in these things.


----------



## vonfoust

conservewild said:


> I saw the new regs come out looks like the deer and bear population will be in trouble in PA


^^Unified Sportsmen of PA talking point.


----------



## nicko

Thinking about a week to take off (assuming we get back to working) to hunt in November 2020... I was looking at the dates most bucks hit the ground in this thread during fall 2019 and the tail end of the first week of November into the beginning of the 2nd week appeared to be the PA sweet spot, at least for hunters here. But I also looked at the data Joe included in the results of the 2019/2020 AT deer hunting team contest. In that thread, the 2nd week of November was the top week for AT hunters putting bucks down.

This season (fall 2019), I took the first full week of November for my rutcation and had the best week of rut hunting in my hunting career. But I’m thinking about sliding my hunt week to the 2nd full week in November. 

Anybody else have dates in mind?


----------



## dougell

I think it's always a crap shoot deciding between the 1st and 2nd week.If you plan on hunting Potter county,you may want to consider the 2nd week so you can kill a bear if you see one.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I think it's always a crap shoot deciding between the 1st and 2nd week.If you plan on hunting Potter county,you may want to consider the 2nd week so you can kill a bear if you see one.


Looks like the statewide archery season for bear ends on 11/7. 

Gotta say however I have no desire to shoot a bear. Plus, I have read some of your less than glowing endorsements of how “easy” they are to get out of the woods, even with multiple guys. I’ll pass.


----------



## conservewild

dougell said:


> And why is that?


over harvest of younger bucks and does/BBs "seasons are to long and to liberal for as many hunters as there are."


----------



## dougell

There's never been a time in history when a lower percentage of young bucks made up the harvest and the number of deer hunters is at an all time low.Season's and bag limits need to be increased.


----------



## conservewild

LetThemGrow said:


> There is a shortage of big bucks near me for sure. :wink:


We all have a different opinion of what a big buck is that is not to downplay the deer in anyone area we all have to hunt what is available so I get it.


----------



## Straw

Nick I'm in elk county and my go to dates for vacation are Oct. 30th - Nov 7th that is when I have had the most action in the past 10 years.


----------



## nicko

Straw said:


> Nick I'm in elk county and my go to dates for vacation are Oct. 30th - Nov 7th that is when I have had the most action in the past 10 years.


Thanks. I’ll probably flip flop on this multiple times.


----------



## vonfoust

I don't know about vacation but I'm going to be hunting November 15th.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Looks like the statewide archery season for bear ends on 11/7.
> 
> Gotta say however I have no desire to shoot a bear. Plus, I have read some of your less than glowing endorsements of how “easy” they are to get out of the woods, even with multiple guys. I’ll pass.



I was so surprised at the amount of guys who were specifically targeting bear in Potter this year. A handful, weren't even deer hunting, they were specifically set up for bear...I'd suspect that extra foot traffic will impact deer hunting some...might be best to go after that season closes. Me personally, I think the new 3rd week will be prime...a good portion of the doe will be bred, unlike the pre-rut the buck will be fired up and will have had "the taste" and many times are out looking hard for those unbread doe, the temps are colder which is pain for us, but a big advantage for a rutting buck. Think about how many times our season has closed and we all watched monsters chasing doe across baseball and soccer field, highways and creek bottoms....how many times have you said to yourself, IF I COULD ONLY HUNT THE NEXT WEEK...now you we can....

I will be the first to say that I think we ALL overthink it, but when you are forced chose your November vacation, months in advance; you're hoping to choose as wisely as possible.


----------



## dougell

Several times I've witnessed the most intense rut action of the year on the first day of bear.One hot doe that week is all it takes.


----------



## nicko

Had a bear run down the field I was hunting back in November and pass within 30 yards of my stand. I didn’t have a bear tag and didn’t care that I didn’t. Was just neat to see one up that close.

Reading more about the window of peak breeding dates in PA (11/11-11/17...give or take a day here or there). Not sure I want to lock myself into a week that could go into lockdown 1/2 way through. 

This is where the whole Sunday hunting thing throws a wrench in the works. I’m not crazy about scheduling a solo rut trip that runs from part of one week into the next week and having to sit around on Sunday. An ideal date range IMO would be 11/5 - 11/11 but 11/8 this year is a Sunday.

The PGC website has some good data. May not necessarily be ground breaking or new but solid data based on research. https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/White-tailedDeer/Pages/Whenistherut.aspx


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Had a bear run down the field I was hunting back in November and pass within 30 yards of my stand. I didn’t have a bear tag and didn’t care that I didn’t. Was just neat to see one up that close.


I've experienced that twice, but both times from the ground. That wakes you up real quick...lol!


----------



## dougell

I've experience it the vast majority of years since probably the mid 90's.Haven't had a bear waddle by since I've been able to kill one with a bow and probably never will.I hunt bear every year and have been on hand when dozens have been killed.I have little desire to kill one with a rifle so I'm usually a designated driver.I would kill one with a bow if the opportunity ever presents itself.


----------



## nick060200

I want to get a bear so bad. I was all ready to go last year with a friend and he cancelled on me the day before the opener. I was so pissed.


----------



## Mathias

C’mon over


----------



## 12-Ringer

My personal bear encounters have quadrupled since 2000. Consider this...I hunted our place in Potter only 5 total days in 2019...I saw bear 4 of those days and twice had them in bow range and had a small bear come through about an hour after light on the rifle opener. I didn't really have a strong desire to shoot it with my rifle. Some may remember, I posted a giant that assed by before the season opened for bow...I think I may have taken this monster if he would have passed by when I could have taken him....tried to post the YT link, but YT is acting up...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just curious, anyone here diagnosed with the Covid-19 or know someone who is? We have an aunt in FLA who got tested on Friday, waiting for results.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Just curious, anyone here diagnosed with the Covid-19 or know someone who is? We have an aunt in FLA who got tested on Friday, waiting for results.
> 
> Joe


My wife has a friend from high school whose HS boyfriend was hospitalized with it and on a ventilator as of last week. Not sure how he’s doing now.

If my parents keep up with their blase’ attitude about this virus, I won’t be shocked to see them get it. They found a church in their area that was open for prayer service but not mass. Priest even brought out communion.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> My wife has a friend from high school whose HS boyfriend was hospitalized with it and on a ventilator as of last week. Not sure how he’s doing now.
> 
> If my parents keep up with their blase’ attitude about this virus, I won’t be shocked to see them get it. They found a church in their area that was open for prayer service but not mass. Priest even brought out communion.


:mg:


----------



## 138104

Just got a call from the campground we had reservations at for this weekend. The PSP advised them they can't open, even though the campground was keeping facilities closed and required all RVs to be self-contained. Such BS!! 

Time to get back to normal and let folks be responsible for their own actions or shut EVERYTHING DOWN, including grocery stores, hotels, restaurants, ice cream shops, fast food, etc. Irrational? Probably, but tired of the gov't picking and choosing what is essential and what isn't.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Hey all. A few days before and after November 11th will be the week for me. Blessings.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Just got a call from the campground we had reservations at for this weekend. The PSP advised them they can't open, even though the campground was keeping facilities closed and required all RVs to be self-contained. Such BS!!
> 
> Time to get back to normal and let folks be responsible for their own actions or shut EVERYTHING DOWN, including grocery stores, hotels, restaurants, ice cream shops, fast food, etc. Irrational? Probably, but tired of the gov't picking and choosing what is essential and what isn't.


Golf driving range near me is open. I can see how that’s essential. 

I know many realtors considering my line of work. One advised me she received a directive forwarded to her by her office (directive from the PA Association of Realtors). If they had a house under contract 3/17 or sooner, they could continue all processes associated with the transaction. 3/18 or later, cease and desist. 

If Wolfie says we’re continuing with this lockdown through May, my head might explode.


----------



## Mathias

Scary guy that wolfie....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just got the news from our Aunt in Fla...no CV-19...that's a nice relief.

My cousin had his usual cabin booked in Potter and was called, they were closed...talked with my buddy who lives up there and runs a campsite himself and he said the Potter County Chamber of Commerce is taking this issue seriously and closed several establishments and imposed severe restrictions on those that are open...his was ordered closed until further notice. Some can remain open, but only boarding County residents or essential employees, like pipeline workers.

Everyone is scrambling to feel like they are dealing with it properly. Here in Delco we had our first death of a first responder, young guy in his 30's, it is being considered a death in the line of duty which I understand will yield some benefits for his family....SAD, SAD situation all over the place.

Joe


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> Just curious, anyone here diagnosed with the Covid-19 or know someone who is? We have an aunt in FLA who got tested on Friday, waiting for results.
> 
> Joe


We think my sister has it but she won't be tested. She's in Springfield. Her husband is a nurse but he hasn't shown any symptoms. She has all the symptoms including a fever. She's 31


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Just curious, anyone here diagnosed with the Covid-19 or know someone who is? We have an aunt in FLA who got tested on Friday, waiting for results.
> 
> Joe


No dont know anyone that has or had it.look at these scrrenshots off the CDC website.there were 11,908 cases of the flu in the 3rd week of january and only 633 cases in the last week of march,you gotta wonder


----------



## DeanFst

I am glad someone is keeping up with the dates of license purchase Thank you


----------



## rogersb

My wife is the director of nursing and physical therapy for the home health company she works for. As soon as any of their employees show symptoms or are exposed they are sending the employees for testing and giving them paid time off.  The patients are a lot of the problem. People want to be seen by a health professional and will let the nurses/PT see them and at the end of the visit will tell the nurse/PT that they are under quarantine/ being tested. These idiots are removing RN/PT from the ranks of first responders / front line workers.


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> We think my sister has it but she won't be tested. She's in Springfield. Her husband is a nurse but he hasn't shown any symptoms. She has all the symptoms including a fever. She's 31


Has she said why she wont get tested.


----------



## nick060200

Billy H said:


> Has she said why she wont get tested.


As far as we know they aren't testing around us unless you meet a certain criteria. She's not old enough. They don't have enough tests to go around.


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> As far as we know they aren't testing around us unless you meet a certain criteria. She's not old enough. They don't have enough tests to go around.


Ah makes sense, I thought you meant she was reluctant to get a test.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've had my best luck seeing a big boy on his feet during the last 5 days of the season and I don't expect that to change too much in coming seasons. The buck I lost was shot on the morning of the 13th...a very cold morning as well. My best rutting action this past season was during the week of Nov 5th with several bucks chasing a doe around over several days, but none of those buck had much age on them. Seen a real good buck before halloween the last 2 seasons now but my money is still on the last week of the season.

Anybody see Sweden's approach to this virus...be interesting to see how that plays out given more time. What is open here and what is not is also interesting...Berwick Industries was shutdown temporarily. Not surprising since bows and stuff are not very essential but they found a loophole and went back to work (voluntarily atleast) because they make elastic. Maybe the elastic they make is now being used as part of the masks alot of folks are wearing now but i highly doubt it. 

No one i know has had the virus that i know of. Haven't heard of a case in my local either but can't say the same for the next town about a mile or so up the road.



nicko said:


> Golf driving range near me is open. I can see how that’s essential.


Speaking of golf. The courses in my area aren't open but I happen to have about 7500-8000 balls right now:wink:


----------



## dougell

I have a buddy who's wife was tested positive near Pittsburgh.She's was pretty sick at home but started to get better in the past couple of days.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I have a buddy who's wife was tested positive near Pittsburgh.She's was pretty sick at home but started to get better in the past couple of days.


Sure glad to hear that news....hope she continues to recover...so hard to believe that in a Country as great as OURS, something like this can wreck such havoc...there are a lot of great people doing great work trying to help folks recover and find a cure...no way around it, its a mess....

Joe


----------



## dougell

I think it's been handled remarkably well considering the fact that it's an unknown virus and we had such little time to prepare.I'm really starting to lean towards the conspiracy theory that China intentionally unleashed this or at the very least mislead us.I think it's a given that they intentionally mislead the rest of the world.


----------



## nicko

The TAC in Seven Springs is still on at this time. Saw on the TAC website that two of the events have been canceled.

https://totalarcherychallenge.com/


----------



## Ebard22

I'm just glad the conneaut OH port authority was able to hurry up and cash the check for my boat slip the same day that the state informed non residents we wont be able to buy a fishing license. At least fuel is cheap enough maybe I can just troll with no rods in the water.


----------



## 138104

Ebard22 said:


> I'm just glad the conneaut OH port authority was able to hurry up and cash the check for my boat slip the same day that the state informed non residents we wont be able to buy a fishing license. At least fuel is cheap enough maybe I can just troll with no rods in the water.


Gov't at its finest. Good luck getting that money back if they don't lift the restriction.


----------



## nicko

Thought this was pretty interesting. Not hunting related but interesting nonetheless.

Joe and Bruce, I'm guessing you two have seen the sign referenced in the article. 

https://uncoveringpa.com/triple-con...szSXo3gR0LFPKs0ikGvJ_Jjtq1zTXdWjh35Zdxe-VSyCY


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Thought this was pretty interesting. Not hunting related but interesting nonetheless.
> 
> Joe and Bruce, I'm guessing you two have seen the sign referenced in the article.
> 
> https://uncoveringpa.com/triple-con...szSXo3gR0LFPKs0ikGvJ_Jjtq1zTXdWjh35Zdxe-VSyCY


Yes. That sign is only a couple hundred yards from our house. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thought this was pretty interesting. Not hunting related but interesting nonetheless.
> 
> Joe and Bruce, I'm guessing you two have seen the sign referenced in the article.
> 
> https://uncoveringpa.com/triple-con...szSXo3gR0LFPKs0ikGvJ_Jjtq1zTXdWjh35Zdxe-VSyCY



I posted this on the Hey Smoker's thread...(check out the Farm History tab)

I posted this on the smokers thread....
https://www.tripledividefarms.com/


He's right down the street and has some of the best grass fed beef you'll ever find. They just kicked things off this year and I feel bad, with the Covid-19 he has been ordered to cancel all of his camping/glamping reservations. There is a belief that the unmarked start of Pine Creek that is mentioned in the article you posted in on his family property.

If you're into QUALITY meats, you can't go wrong...and the pricing is very reasonable.

Joe


----------



## ParkerBow

Anybody ever hear of this place. https://furandfowlbarn.com/

Trying to find a good spot to hunt in PA


----------



## 138104

ParkerBow said:


> Anybody ever hear of this place. https://furandfowlbarn.com/
> 
> Trying to find a good spot to hunt in PA


I mean, it is high fence, so if you are looking for a place to kill a buck, have at it. Just don't refer to it as a "hunt".


----------



## 13third

Perry24 said:


> Just got a call from the campground we had reservations at for this weekend. The PSP advised them they can't open, even though the campground was keeping facilities closed and required all RVs to be self-contained. Such BS!!
> 
> Time to get back to normal and let folks be responsible for their own actions or shut EVERYTHING DOWN, including grocery stores, hotels, restaurants, ice cream shops, fast food, etc. Irrational? Probably, but tired of the gov't picking and choosing what is essential and what isn't.


The PSP in that area is dead wrong. Trust me we own a campground. We are open and permitted to be open. I’ve talked to state representative Jesse Topper to verify this. I think the campgrounds that are closed are doing so at their own will. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

13third said:


> The PSP in that area is dead wrong. Trust me we own a campground. We are open and permitted to be open. I’ve talked to state representative Jesse Topper to verify this. I think the campgrounds that are closed are doing so at their own will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had 3 tell me they can't open. If you have full RV hookups, PM me the name of your campground.


----------



## nicko

PSU deer blog now is a dedicated website. Looks to have a good bit of content with all past blog posts.

https://deer.psu.edu/drum-roll-please/?utm_source=SpecificFeeds&utm_medium=email


----------



## 12-Ringer

13third said:


> The PSP in that area is dead wrong. Trust me we own a campground. We are open and permitted to be open. I’ve talked to state representative Jesse Topper to verify this. I think the campgrounds that are closed are doing so at their own will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been told by three different campgrounds all in Potter that local townships and municipalities factor in determining "essential businesses" for their specific municipalities and have forced them to close. They are not permitted to open until further notice. I did just share with them what you shared here, maybe that will help them....I'd suspect there is a lot of misinterpretation and misguidance going on these days...as if the disease itself isn't bad enough. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## 13third

Perry24 said:


> I've had 3 tell me they can't open. If you have full RV hookups, PM me the name of your campground.


We are a primitive campground. No hookups. Right on the Juniata River. Very private and secluded. We do have a bathhouse with hot showers and a dumpstation. We permit the use of generators as well. The hookups are something we want to do but the electric company is apparently not a fan of small business. Underground power line is $38 per foot by them. We need 3/4 of a mile. 
http://www.visitbedfordcounty.com/woybridge/index.htm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

13third said:


> Underground power line is $38 per foot by them. We need 3/4 of a mile.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW....that's CRAZY!!! Probably take years to recoup that investment.

Joe


----------



## 13third

12-Ringer said:


> WOW....that's CRAZY!!! Probably take years to recoup that investment.
> 
> Joe


I’m not sure there are enough years left in my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

13third said:


> We are a primitive campground. No hookups. Right on the Juniata River. Very private and secluded. We do have a bathhouse with hot showers and a dumpstation. We permit the use of generators as well. The hookups are something we want to do but the electric company is apparently not a fan of small business. Underground power line is $38 per foot by them. We need 3/4 of a mile.
> http://www.visitbedfordcounty.com/woybridge/index.htm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is ridiculous! Is that just to run the line or to bury it too.

You have a nice looking campground. Can you handle a 32' trailer with 1 slide? I plan on getting solar panels and a generator so we can boondock, so will keep you in mind.


----------



## nicko

Not sure why but the local beer distributor is viewed as a life-sustaining essential business. I won’t complain as I’m glad some places are able to remain open (and sell me their beer) and continue to make a living. But some businesses and lines of work are getting royally screwed by these orders from the state.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I ventured out for a VERY expensive couple gallons of deck stain....










Luckily no one was hurt...things can be replaced, people cannot.


----------



## nicko

Holy crap Joe!!!! Glad you’re ok. Was is still driveable?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Holy crap Joe!!!! Glad you’re ok. Was is still driveable?


Happened less than a mile from my house...made it to the house just in time as it started overheating...already at the shop...might be saying goodbye to this ole girl....2012, 110k miles...been good to our family...pretty disgusted.


----------



## vonfoust

Wow Joe, glad everyone is ok.


----------



## 138104

Yes, glad all are ok.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Not sure why but the local beer distributor is viewed as a life-sustaining essential business. I won’t complain as I’m glad some places are able to remain open (and sell me their beer) and continue to make a living. But some businesses and lines of work are getting royally screwed by these orders from the state.


It's been essential to me....and my wife who has to put up with me:embara:


----------



## rogersb

Good to hear everyone is ok, that looks like it was scary.


----------



## 13third

Perry24 said:


> That is ridiculous! Is that just to run the line or to bury it too.
> 
> You have a nice looking campground. Can you handle a 32' trailer with 1 slide? I plan on getting solar panels and a generator so we can boondock, so will keep you in mind.


I agree! That’s just to run the line. I need to have the ditch and conduit in place. We can handle 32’ campers. Mind you it’s a campground in the country. The road into the campground is a dirt/gravel road which is not the smoothest you’ll ever travel. It won’t tear your equipment up either though. Thanks Perry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Glad to hear everyone involved is ok Joe!






I cannot figure out beer distributors being open. I don’t drink so I don’t understand it. What I find is essential and I cannot get at the cheaper locations is SNUFF! Why is beer essential and snuff isn’t? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Wow, Joe. Glad you're okay!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Joe glad u r fine. What happened?


----------



## full moon64

wow,glad everyone is ok


----------



## full moon64

ParkerBow said:


> Anybody ever hear of this place. https://furandfowlbarn.com/
> 
> Trying to find a good spot to hunt in PA


What part of NJ u from?


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> I ventured out for a VERY expensive couple gallons of deck stain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily no one was hurt...things can be replaced, people cannot.


Glad you didn’t sustain any injury Joe.
Clearly it’s safer to buy beer....


----------



## Mathias

Gov. Wolf to veto bill allowing businesses to reopen amid COVID-19 pandemic.
He makes such sound decisions, just look at Rachel......:mg:


----------



## nick060200

Dang brother what happened? 

If the frame isn't bent that can be fixed.


----------



## dougell

lol Mathias.Our fore fathers must be rolling over in their graves.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Gov. Wolf to veto bill allowing businesses to reopen amid COVID-19 pandemic.
> He makes such sound decisions, just look at Rachel......:mg:


The bill wasn't even looking for all businesses to reopen yet.....construction, car dealerships, real estate offices.


----------



## vonfoust

He's got to realize there is more to PA than Philly. I get it that there are problems in areas but there are also large areas of PA that already 'social distanced' before this. I already know some businesses have gone back to work and basically daring him to shut them down. I don't blame them. Would make for a great news story.


----------



## nicko

PA is Philly on one end, Pittsburgh on the other end, and in between is Arkansas.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Only 47 cases in my entire county. I'm definitely not big city lol. I say open it back up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> pa is philly on one end, pittsburgh on the other end, and in between is arkansas.


hahaha


----------



## Straw

I was on my way to do some shed hunting yesterday and on the boundary of the Allegheny national forest there was a forest closure sign which stated no camping, no fires,no groups more than 10 and no using restrooms or other facilities.


----------



## nicko

Straw said:


> I was on my way to do some shed hunting yesterday and on the boundary of the Allegheny national forest there was a forest closure sign which stated no camping, no fires,no groups more than 10 and no using restrooms or other facilities.


Can't even go out to the woods without getting a new set of orders from somebody.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> The bill wasn't even looking for all businesses to reopen yet.....construction, car dealerships, real estate offices.


Yeah, OSHA has guidelines for construction to remain open. Not to get too political, but some of the things that states are doing, i.e. Michigan, is a bit worrisome. I fear what happens after C-19 will make the overreach after 911 look insignificant.


----------



## dougell

That's not being political Fap.The constitution and the bill of rights shall not be infringed for a reason.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just came back from the stream...spoke to stocking rep, they're continuing to stock the streams at night with no announcement to help avoid crowds on the streams the next morning.  The posted stockings that he and his team are supporting are not taking place? I guess its a good idea?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just curious, is anyone going out for turkey?

I don't have anywhere close, I usually hit Hickory Run when I hunt "close" ~95 minutes. Put a call into their Park office today to ask if it will be open on the 2nd...waiting for the call back.

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Straw said:


> I was on my way to do some shed hunting yesterday and on the boundary of the Allegheny national forest there was a forest closure sign which stated no camping, no fires,no groups more than 10 and no using restrooms or other facilities.


Maryland closes 100 primitive camp sites on a 40,000 acre state forest, when hunters called and asked dnr what to do during the up coming turkey season as it's popular to use those site to camp and hunt they were told to get hotels if they must.

Huh, don't camp in the woods without cell phone service you might endanger others please go to the nearest city and room next to strangers.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

tauntohawk said:


> maryland closes 100 primitive camp sites on a 40,000 acre state forest, when hunters called and asked dnr what to do during the up coming turkey season as it's popular to use those site to camp and hunt they were told to get hotels if they must.
> 
> Huh, don't camp in the woods without cell phone service you might endanger others please go to the nearest city and room next to strangers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my pixel 2 using tapatalk



yikes


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Just curious, is anyone going out for turkey?
> 
> I don't have anywhere close, I usually hit Hickory Run when I hunt "close" ~95 minutes. Put a call into their Park office today to ask if it will be open on the 2nd...waiting for the call back.
> 
> Joe


You couldn't keep me out of the spring woods even with a global pandemic.. Oh wait

I plan to go as cautiously as I can, but it's certainly messing with all my pre season plans. Maryland is proving difficult, all the public and private camp sites are closed. I don't want to use a hotel as I don't want to be around people on a normal year of hunting. So im working on finding private property to camp on as base camp. I canceled anything I had going in New York. My wife had all her vacation taken back (medical field) so she won't get out more then a single Saturday with me at best, my father's work is upside down globally and he's going to have to work through weekends for at least the first half the season so he's already canceled on two trips with me. I will go up state to my family's place alone as much as I can but the kids being home 24/7 and homeschool while working is a lot to leave on my wife even if she is super human. I assume anything within an hour of me locally will be absolutely hammered all season with the amount of people off work and not travel as much so I doubt anything but a rainy day will i be able to find a spot to myself. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> yikes


They also made recreational hunting and fishing prohibited, so it's limited to hunting/fishing for food only.... No Catch and release

I guess I have to tell the wife I can't come home until I kill a gobbler, I'm not legal until I bag me a butterball. Governor's orders 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> They also made recreational hunting and fishing prohibited, so it's limited to hunting/fishing for food only.... No Catch and release
> 
> I guess I have to tell the wife I can't come home until I kill a gobbler, I'm not legal until I bag me a butterball. Governor's orders
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Lol. That's great!

I've been seeing more guys out scouting turkeys and shed hunting then I've ever seen. Typically wouldn't see anyone in the mountains during the week before trout season. Not anymore. I don't even bother to listen from the road anymore because if I hear him so have several other people. Lots of miles on the bike instead.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> Lol. That's great!
> 
> I've been seeing more guys out scouting turkeys and shed hunting then I've ever seen. Typically wouldn't see anyone in the mountains during the week before trout season. Not anymore. I don't even bother to listen from the road anymore because if I hear him so have several other people. Lots of miles on the bike instead.


Southern states are reporting up to a 50% increase in turkey harvests due to more people having the time to be in the woods. I expect public will likely be a zoo at least the first two weeks 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I wanted to hunt Tennessee for gobblers, guess I’ll do it in the fall.
I’ll be hunting my place up north come season.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## nicko

Weather.com has a tab you can click for state and country specific covid-19 stats for the county where you are getting a specific weather forecast. Potter county has a total of 4 confirmed corona cases and 0 deaths.

Guess that's why they don't want any outsiders coming up and poisoning the waterhole.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The mayor of Ocean City MD has road blocks set at the boundaries...turning away folks trying to hit their vacation homes. My buddy has a nice place down there and he, his wife, and son left the very first day of the quarantine, I talk with him daily, its' basically a ghost town...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

I called to get my boat taken care of for the season and they offered to drive to the house, pick the boat up, work through the spring start-up and deliver the boat back under the carport. I have a lot of concerns as it doesn't have a travel cover, there is a hitch lock, etc...so I offered to come down and bring it over...they won't accept it if I bring it :mg: here I am trying to help a company keep some of their folks working and that's the response? I think I am going to try to sneak down, get the boat prepared for their pick-up and go from there?

A lawn company came through and offered 8 cuts in the fall if we signed up for the season now to try to help their team stay afloat...cut, trim, and clean-up the whole property for $35, cut every 10-days unless I need it sooner or delayed. My tractor is broken and we were planning to get a new one this Spring....instead of spending $1k on a new lawn tractor, we'll invest in this company this year. First visit was yesterday, you would have thought I handed the guys the winning lottery ticket. I told all of our neighbors and the guys picked up my next door neighbor and two across the street just yesterday. Today while weeding the flower bed, two more neighbors stopped by and asked for the company's information.

Sometimes you just don't know the impact of what seemed like a reasonable act of support.

Joe


----------



## rogersb

12-Ringer said:


> Just curious, is anyone going out for turkey?
> 
> I don't have anywhere close, I usually hit Hickory Run when I hunt "close" ~95 minutes. Put a call into their Park office today to ask if it will be open on the 2nd...waiting for the call back.
> 
> Joe


No idea about hunting, but my father in law was fishing there today. Trucks came to stock and while they were putting them in, he was pulling them out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rogersb said:


> No idea about hunting, but my father in law was fishing there today. Trucks came to stock and while they were putting them in, he was pulling them out.


In the Park?


----------



## 13third

TauntoHawk said:


> You couldn't keep me out of the spring woods even with a global pandemic.. Oh wait
> 
> I plan to go as cautiously as I can, but it's certainly messing with all my pre season plans. Maryland is proving difficult, all the public and private camp sites are closed. I don't want to use a hotel as I don't want to be around people on a normal year of hunting. So im working on finding private property to camp on as base camp. I canceled anything I had going in New York. My wife had all her vacation taken back (medical field) so she won't get out more then a single Saturday with me at best, my father's work is upside down globally and he's going to have to work through weekends for at least the first half the season so he's already canceled on two trips with me. I will go up state to my family's place alone as much as I can but the kids being home 24/7 and homeschool while working is a lot to leave on my wife even if she is super human. I assume anything within an hour of me locally will be absolutely hammered all season with the amount of people off work and not travel as much so I doubt anything but a rainy day will i be able to find a spot to myself.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Taunto where do you hunt in Md? Our campground is roughly half hour drive to Cumberland md area, and were open for tent camping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Just found out a group of guys went for their usual trout season camping. All had their own tents for family units, were staying away from each other etc. Kicked out and told you are only allowed to fish in your own county? This is nuts, I don't know what the answer is but the farther I get away from people seems the better. This is so arbitrary it's like a crap shoot as to what is allowed and what isn't.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Just found out a group of guys went for their usual trout season camping. All had their own tents for family units, were staying away from each other etc. Kicked out and told you are only allowed to fish in your own county? This is nuts, I don't know what the answer is but the farther I get away from people seems the better. This is so arbitrary it's like a crap shoot as to what is allowed and what isn't.


I can't confirm as I've been in meetings all morning, but my buddy just texted me and said the Park Rangers were kicking everyone off of the stream at Ridley Creek this morning...including the Fly Fishing section South of the Bishop Hollow Road entrance to the Park.

This is the guidance being offered by DCNR....anyone see where they can stop you?
https://www.dcnr.pa.gov/Pages/AlertDetails.aspx


----------



## nicko

This is really getting crazy now. Can’t be in the outdoors camping or fishing but everyone can cram themselves like cattle into a supermarket and stand in line 6 feet away from each other. Who thinks this makes any sense at all? 

The powers that be appear to be losing their collective minds.


----------



## Mathias

It’s all part of their plan Nick.


----------



## nicko

Just passed Skippack Creek on route 73… Parking lot full… Whole bunch of people fishing… Probably 10 or more.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just passed Skippack Creek on route 73… Parking lot full… Whole bunch of people fishing… Probably 10 or more.


I just took a quick run to the Bishop Hollow lot between meetings as its just a few minutes from my house...lot full, but no one on the stream fishing? I am confused....that hole under the bridge always has a few people...did see a group of stroller moms heading into the Park. I guess they represent the parked vehicles? I don't know which end is which these days.


----------



## Billy H

Double post


----------



## Billy H

I drove over along the Unami yesterday along the whole few miles that gets stocked. Very few vehicles parked along the way. But they really dont stock it as much like they did years ago


----------



## PAbigbear

vonfoust said:


> Just found out a group of guys went for their usual trout season camping. All had their own tents for family units, were staying away from each other etc. Kicked out and told you are only allowed to fish in your own county? This is nuts, I don't know what the answer is but the farther I get away from people seems the better. This is so arbitrary it's like a crap shoot as to what is allowed and what isn't.


Was this on public land? You can't get a camping permit which is needed for more than one night at a campsite. As far as fishing in your own county, although recommended, is not enforceable at this time. Someone pulled some BS on them.


----------



## TauntoHawk

13third said:


> Taunto where do you hunt in Md? Our campground is roughly half hour drive to Cumberland md area, and were open for tent camping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sending you a pm 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> This is really getting crazy now. Can’t be in the outdoors camping or fishing but everyone can cram themselves like cattle into a supermarket and stand in line 6 feet away from each other. Who thinks this makes any sense at all?
> 
> The powers that be appear to be losing their collective minds.


This whole thing is almost unbelievable 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

PAbigbear said:


> Was this on public land? You can't get a camping permit which is needed for more than one night at a campsite. As far as fishing in your own county, although recommended, is not enforceable at this time. Someone pulled some BS on them.


I've been to this place, not sure if it's "public land" but it's just a spot beside a stream. People have been camping there for decades for trout season. They didn't even make it to "night". Still trying to find out who it was that kicked them out, I believe it was the local police.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I've been to this place, not sure if it's "public land" but it's just a spot beside a stream. People have been camping there for decades for trout season. They didn't even make it to "night". Still trying to find out who it was that kicked them out, I believe it was the local police.


There is a tremendous amount of misinterpretation/misrepresentation taking place across the country...I can't get a consistent message from most places and to make some matters worse, even in this instant information age, decisions are being made and printed before AND after field teams have been updated...I called KS about turkey season and received a message from officer in the KDWPT that was close but not the same as what is printed in their site....who is right? I'll tell you...the one you're inner-facing with in the field....I don't blame them, they're likely doing their best, but this is nuts....

I reached out again, this time by email to Hickory Run to figure out if they are going to allow hunters into the park on 5/2...I'd love to have something in writing to help support whatever decision I end up making ... still waiting on a reply.

Just trying to get Ty his first bird...been after them since he was 9 (he's 17 now) a couple of close calls, but no spurs to show for it...time is always an issue in the spring and of course now when its not...we might not be able to go. Might just head up to Potter??

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> There is a tremendous amount of misinterpretation/misrepresentation taking place across the country...I can't get a consistent message from most places and to make some matters worse, even in this instant information age, decisions are being made and printed before AND after field teams have been updated...I called KS about turkey season and received a message from officer in the KDWPT that was close but not the same as what is printed in their site....who is right? I'll tell you...the one you're inner-facing with in the field....I don't blame them, they're likely doing their best, but this is nuts....
> 
> I reached out again, this time by email to Hickory Run to figure out if they are going to allow hunters into the park on 5/2...I'd love to have something in writing to help support whatever decision I end up making ... still waiting on a reply.
> 
> Just trying to get Ty his first bird...been after them since he was 9 (he's 17 now) a couple of close calls, but no spurs to show for it...time is always an issue in the spring and of course now when its not...we might not be able to go. Might just head up to Potter??
> 
> Joe


You’re fortunate that your Dad has a place up there Joe. “Flat landers” like us may not even be able to rent a room or one of the small cottages or cabins up there right now.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> There is a tremendous amount of misinterpretation/misrepresentation taking place across the country...I can't get a consistent message from most places and to make some matters worse, even in this instant information age, decisions are being made and printed before AND after field teams have been updated...I called KS about turkey season and received a message from officer in the KDWPT that was close but not the same as what is printed in their site....who is right? I'll tell you...the one you're inner-facing with in the field....I don't blame them, they're likely doing their best, but this is nuts....
> 
> I reached out again, this time by email to Hickory Run to figure out if they are going to allow hunters into the park on 5/2...I'd love to have something in writing to help support whatever decision I end up making ... still waiting on a reply.
> 
> Just trying to get Ty his first bird...been after them since he was 9 (he's 17 now) a couple of close calls, but no spurs to show for it...time is always an issue in the spring and of course now when its not...we might not be able to go. Might just head up to Potter??
> 
> Joe


I'd be interested to hear what you find out. I was possibly thinking of running Luke up there for the youth hunt next Saturday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ll let you know as soon as I hear ..


----------



## rogersb

12-Ringer said:


> In the Park?


The lake is near Boulder field. I don't remember the name, but it's in the park. He said when he got there a half dozen people were leaving because it hadn't been stocked yet. He waited and the trucks came. Just him and one other guy had the whole lake to themselves.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rogersb said:


> The lake is near Boulder field. I don't remember the name, but it's in the park. He said when he got there a half dozen people were leaving because it hadn't been stocked yet. He waited and the trucks came. Just him and one other guy had the whole lake to themselves.


That's good news...at least for what I am hoping for....


----------



## Nukeshtr

nicko said:


> You’re fortunate that your Dad has a place up there Joe. “Flat landers” like us may not even be able to rent a room or one of the small cottages or cabins up there right now.




Flatlanders.... lol


----------



## dougell

You flatlanders keep that King Flue down your way lol.


----------



## Mathias

Gem from an old grouse hunting trip, painted on a bldg outside Wellsboro. literary genius at work.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Gem from an old grouse hunting trip, painted on a bldg outside Wellsboro. literary genius at work.
> View attachment 7136825


Ha ha ha!! I could be wrong but the author of this scathing rebuke may have lifted it without permission from one of Tolstoy’s early pieces.


----------



## nicko

Nukeshtr said:


> Flatlanders.... lol


I never heard that term until I started hunting in Potter. I was talking with the individual who owns a field that is part of our lease and he said he can tell who flatlanders are because they wear helmets when riding ATVs.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Tioga and potter county’s finest! Lmao


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I never heard that term until I started hunting in Potter. I was talking with the individual who owns a field that is part of our lease and he said he can tell who flatlanders are because they wear helmets when riding ATVs.


OMG....I’m almost positive I know exactly who after talking about....that lease has some of the most treacherous trails I’ve ever attempted and many of which I would dare not....I swear some the vertical drops on the backside heading toward 49 make you think you could just jump and pop a parachute


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> OMG....I’m almost positive I know exactly who after talking about....that lease has some of the most treacherous trails I’ve ever attempted and many of which I would dare not....I swear some the vertical drops on the backside heading toward 49 make you think you could just jump and pop a parachute


Have you ever seen this Joe? Happens every year up there. Pretty sure it is the owner of the field. Must be a sight for the senses. Events in past years have included wet t-shirt contests.


https://godscountryabate.org/thunder-on-the-mountain-1


Yeah, the backside of that mountain down to 49 can be stiff. I've walked it from the bottom up to the field a number of times and even on foot it is a 20-step-and-rest type of hike. You'll get gassed pretty fast. Can't even imagine trying to run an ATV down there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

OMG....never thought it was publicized .... we went once to see what it was all about .... I’ve been going up there for 41 years and only have been there once...that’s should say something....


----------



## ezshot81

The dcnr site says you will be able to access roads and parking but the park facilities will be closed. Looks like our small group will still be headed to Potter for opening weekend. At least that's something to look forward to.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My uncle said he got 7in of snow last night in susquehanna county.. And I had originally planned to plant this field this weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Friend called from Potter and said the same thing..


----------



## Billy H

Sounds like car racing is a sport that's not shut down. I can hear them running at grand view speedway as I type this. It's pretty loud must be sprint cars today.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Sounds like car racing is a sport that's not shut down. I can hear them running at grand view speedway as I type this. It's pretty loud must be sprint cars today.


That is certainly essential! Glad they are giving a big middle finger to that idiot gov of ours.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> That is certainly essential! Glad they are giving a big middle finger to that idiot gov of ours.


I looked on the website of the track, says all April events closed. The track must have let a few guys go in and practise run.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> I looked on the website of the track, says all April events closed. The track must have let a few guys go in and practise run.


My home dragstrip was on FB live this week,they said they were not gonna sit by and go bankrupt and were not asking for permission from the govenor and they were opening


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> I looked on the website of the track, says all April events closed. The track must have let a few guys go in and practise run.


someone renting the track,,,,,practice..a lot run for living https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HdMtAzXt9U
My family raced sprint cars for years..


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> someone renting the track,,,,,practice..a lot run for living https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HdMtAzXt9U
> My family raced sprint cars for years..


Great link to the track. Those sprints really bark. We can hear the modified and late models at our place faintly, but there is no mistaken when the sprints are running. 


some big names in racing on our ******* dirt track in that footage... Stewart, Larsen, Blainey to name a few


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Great link to the track. Those sprints really bark. We can hear the modified and late models at our place faintly, but there is no mistaken when the sprints are running.
> 
> 
> some big names in racing on our ******* dirt track in that footage... Stewart, Larsen, Blainey to name a few


yep,,,sprint cars have injectors [bark] other carburetors [faint] 
our family car Bill


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> yep,,,sprint cars have injectors [bark] other carburetors [faint]
> our family car Bill


Sweet car.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Sweet car.


thx Bill I miss it....


----------



## PAbigbear

full moon64 said:


> yep,,,sprint cars have injectors [bark] other carburetors [faint]
> our family car Bill


Small world. I was at Selinsgrove for Ryan's first 358 win. 

More than ready to get to the track!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy H said:


> Sweet car.





LetThemGrow said:


> View attachment 7137537


I like their style 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

PAbigbear said:


> Small world. I was at Selinsgrove for Ryan's first 358 win.
> 
> More than ready to get to the track!
> 
> View attachment 7137821


Ryan and Franek where my uncles drivers:thumbs_up


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> View attachment 7137537


Looking good!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Looking good!


Yeah but they’ve disappeared since beginning of the month. Very random pattern this year, worse than usual. But I’m still dumb enough to try. :wink:


----------



## 138104

Trying to get my 60 yd dialed in so I can put a sight tape on and this happens. I'm really not that good of a shot...lol!


----------



## ForestPhantom

That would be impressive. You definitely don't expect to break an arrow at 60.


----------



## nicko

2 o'clock high and right (x2). And that sound is unmistakeable. You don't need to walk up to it to know what happened. 

Gotta save some arrows for the TAC Dave.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Well Perry...atleast you know you shot exactly the same twice in a row.:wink: Impressive for a 60yd shot!

Before switching to shooting multiple dot targets I messed up alot of arrows shooting a single and tubed 2 arrows. A 3rd was done at a sunday morning outdoor 3d shoot when I was a teenager where the group in front of us left my group shoot as well without them pulling their arrows first. No idea why they didn't but one of those guys had an arrow in the 12 ring. Atleast he didn't get mad but he did break the front of his arrow off to get his point and insert.


----------



## nicko

In addition to this, all birds have been evicted from nesting boxes and the boxes have been filled with hand sanitizer. 

Had no idea the SGLs are such a breeding ground for biohazards.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^ I'm going to be 'recreating' with some turkey groups pretty soon...but I don't expect the groups to be very large.:wink:


----------



## davydtune

Well with this extra time I'm finally getting the things together to try my hand at building a bow :tongue: It's something I've wanted to do for a long time and after watching a ton of vids I'm going for it  I completely plan on failing, lol! Well at least a time or two. Have some hickory coming my way soon :darkbeer:


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> I'd be interested to hear what you find out. I was possibly thinking of running Luke up there for the youth hunt next Saturday.


.........
Hello Joseph,

At this time, the park is open for passive recreation such as hiking, hunting, and fishing. All bathrooms and other park facilities, such as overnight accommodations, are closed. That being said, we are still recommending people stay local and not travel long distances to the park. If you are visiting the park, please practice social distancing, carry-in/carry-out, and leave no trace principles.

Thank you,
Nicholas Sulzer| Assistant Park Manager
Hickory Run, Lehigh Gorge, and Nescopeck State Parks
Phone: 570-443-0400 | Fax: 570-443-0512


----------



## Gene94

davydtune said:


> Well with this extra time I'm finally getting the things together to try my hand at building a bow :tongue: It's something I've wanted to do for a long time and after watching a ton of vids I'm going for it  I completely plan on failing, lol! Well at least a time or two. Have some hickory coming my way soon [emoji481]


Cool! Keep us posted. Its something I want to do sometime too! I've half-heartedly tried once but didn't get far lol. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Trying to get my 60 yd dialed in so I can put a sight tape on and this happens. I'm really not that good of a shot...lol!


Don't know if I can shoot with you. Ooh, my arm, it's broken.........


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> .........
> Hello Joseph,
> 
> At this time, the park is open for passive recreation such as hiking, hunting, and fishing. All bathrooms and other park facilities, such as overnight accommodations, are closed. That being said, we are still recommending people stay local and not travel long distances to the park. If you are visiting the park, please practice social distancing, carry-in/carry-out, and leave no trace principles.
> 
> Thank you,
> Nicholas Sulzer| Assistant Park Manager
> Hickory Run, Lehigh Gorge, and Nescopeck State Parks
> Phone: 570-443-0400 | Fax: 570-443-0512


Thanks, Joe!


----------



## davydtune

Gene94 said:


> Cool! Keep us posted. Its something I want to do sometime too! I've half-heartedly tried once but didn't get far lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Will do  Got my tools assembled and just waiting on the wood and glue. I'm starting with a backed board board because well they are cheap to make so I can toast some learning, lol! I have some fiberglass mesh I can use to back it but thinking of trying rawhide, linen, or even construction paper...........crazy what you can use. Other than all that I need to build a tillering tree but that's pretty simple, just a couple pulleys, rope, a hanging kitchen scale, and some scrap wood


----------



## Mathias

May 8th now until we begin to s-l-o-w-l-y reopen Pennsylvania. This governor is a puke.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> May 8th now until we begin to s-l-o-w-l-y reopen Pennsylvania. This governor is a puke.


Some construction going to be allowed to resume as well as on-line car sales. I’m sure the southeastern counties are going to take the longest to get up and running again.


----------



## Goneoutdoors

Mathias said:


> May 8th now until we begin to s-l-o-w-l-y reopen Pennsylvania. This governor is a puke.


As somebody who is self employed and not allowed to work, I couldn’t agree more!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lots of places are open and openly defying orders...talked to one restaurant owner who lives across the street from me who opened his restaurant on Friday, he told me he is willing to pay the fines; if anyone chooses to fine him. Its a small BYOB Italian place with only maybe 30 tables, they're only seating 10 and he was booked from 4-11 on Friday- Sun nights, and has full reservations from the same time span tomorrow-Friday. They are never open on Monday's and he said he expected reservations to be full on both Sat and Sunday before the end of the day today.

It will be interesting to see what happens. Nice enough guy and can't say I don't feel bad for him and his staff, but I'd suspect it will only take one person getting Covid-19 for all sorts of trouble to erupt.

Joe


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Lots of places are open and openly defying orders...talked to one restaurant owner who lives across the street from me who opened his restaurant on Friday, he told me he is willing to pay the fines; if anyone chooses to fine him. Its a small BYOB Italian place with only maybe 30 tables, they're only seating 10 and he was booked from 4-11 on Friday- Sun nights, and has full reservations from the same time span tomorrow-Friday. They are never open on Monday's and he said he expected reservations to be full on both Sat and Sunday before the end of the day today.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens. Nice enough guy and can't say I don't feel bad for him and his staff, but I'd suspect it will only take one person getting Covid-19 for all sorts of trouble to erupt.
> 
> Joe


Folks are going to get covid no matter what we do. No reason to tank the economy and ruin families financially over it. I applaud the guy for doing this.


----------



## 138104

I got kicked out of Tractor Supply today for not wearing a mask. I guess I'll order everything online until the ridiculousness ends.


----------



## nicko

My wife just got a call from one of her good friends from college. Someone in their friend group had her mother die of corona just today. My brother-in-law has a lifelong friend who is in a rehab center recovering from a stroke. He also now has corona and last time he saw him, he said he was under 100 pounds. I suspect we will be getting a similar phone call about him in the near future.


----------



## nicko

Goneoutdoors said:


> As somebody who is self employed and not allowed to work, I couldn’t agree more!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Definitely not a good time to be self employed. My work could easily continue with social distancing and strict attendance limits at inspections but like you, I have to wait. 

However, the local Rita’s Water Ice is deemed life sustaining and has been able to remain open.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Folks are going to get covid no matter what we do


I agree, but would a dinner out be worth a month in the hospital, with the possibility of never coming home?

Believe me, I don't have the answers, but its pretty clear...there are folks carrying this disease who, for whatever reason, are completely asymptomatic, and others dying from it...and I am not talking elderly, fragile folks in assisted living places, I'm talking about folks my age (47) and perhaps even healthier than I..

I get it, we can't crawl under a rock to wait this out and I am certainly not in favor of dictatorship-type closures, but for every responsible business owner who would operate their business in a responsible, sensible manner with their personal safety, as well as, the safety of their patrons/public in mind, there are likely three who would not and endanger the masses.......

I was just in Lowe's about an hour and half ago and they were refusing to let a guy in the store because he didn't have a mask on; they even offered to give him a new, packed surgical mask for free...he was refusing, yelling and screaming that he was an American and this was America...all the way up until the Police arrived. He continued to argue with them and when one of the officers attempted to usher him away from the entrance, the potential customer pulled away in a somewhat aggressive manner and in a second he was on the ground and in cuffs. There are some that may look at this guy as a hero/martyr of sorts; I just didn't see it that way...I just saw a sad, sad situation. I don't know what he was going to the Lowes for, but I doubt it was to get arrested.

This entire situation is a mess, people are dying, people are going bankrupt, families are falling apart...I am certain everyone who frequents this thread has been personally impacted in some way. I for one have lost roughly 30% of my retirement investments...yes, yes the market will recover...but that recovery is just that...recovering what was lost, not gaining in preparation for retirement and time will march on.

If I am not mistaken, we are living through the greatest tragedy in U.S. History...casualties approaching wartime totals coupled with a catastrophic economic crisis rivaled only by the Great Depression...

Who knows what's right and wrong about the way its being handled; the real tragedy is only time will tell how many true casualties this has caused....bankrupt businesses, failed scholarships, etc....

sorry for the rant...it was my quarantine therapy(lol)


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, but would a dinner out be worth a month in the hospital, with the possibility of never coming home?
> 
> Believe me, I don't have the answers, but its pretty clear...there are folks carrying this disease who, for whatever reason, are completely asymptomatic, and others dying from it...and I am not talking elderly, fragile folks in assisted living places, I'm talking about folks my age (47) and perhaps even healthier than I..
> 
> I get it, we can't crawl under a rock to wait this out and I am certainly not in favor of dictatorship-type closures, but for every responsible business owner who would operate their business in a responsible, sensible manner with their personal safety, as well as, the safety of their patrons/public in mind, there are likely three who would not and endanger the masses.......
> 
> I was just in Lowe's about an hour and half ago and they were refusing to let a guy in the store because he didn't have a mask on; they even offered to give him a new, packed surgical mask for free...he was refusing, yelling and screaming that he was an American and this was America...all the way up until the Police arrived. He continued to argue with them and when one of the officers attempted to usher him away from the entrance, the potential customer pulled away in a somewhat aggressive manner and in a second he was on the ground and in cuffs. There are some that may look at this guy as a hero/martyr of sorts; I just didn't see it that way...I just saw a sad, sad situation. I don't know what he was going to the Lowes for, but I doubt it was to get arrested.
> 
> This entire situation is a mess, people are dying, people are going bankrupt, families are falling apart...I am certain everyone who frequents this thread has been personally impacted in some way. I for one have lost roughly 30% of my retirement investments...yes, yes the market will recover...but that recovery is just that...recovering what was lost, not gaining in preparation for retirement and time will march on.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, we are living through the greatest tragedy in U.S. History...casualties approaching wartime totals coupled with a catastrophic economic crisis rivaled only by the Great Depression...
> 
> Who knows what's right and wrong about the way its being handled; the real tragedy is only time will tell how many true casualties this has caused....bankrupt businesses, failed scholarships, etc....
> 
> sorry for the rant...it was my quarantine therapy(lol)


Now that the virus is out there, it isn't going away. So, by sheltering in place, we are delaying it from running its course. Obviously, folks who are immunocompromised need to take appropriate steps to protect themselves, but are we going to wait for a vaccine before we reopen? I don't get the flu shot, so highly doubt I'd be a guinea pig for the covid vaccine. 

Other than watching my 401k plummet, my wife and I are considered essential. I am working from home and the wife is doing telehealth with all but 2 of her clients. While my wife's caseload has dropped a bit, it isn't enough to hurt us financially. I can't imagine how those who lost all income are dealing with this.


----------



## Mathias

I know we don’t like to talk politics here, but in Pa politics is a huge factor in our delay in opening up our economy.
Enough said, I know, sorry.
I have children in the state you referenced Perry


----------



## 12-Ringer

Oh, I agree there are certainly more than protective health measures at play with these closures. We are very fortunate that both my wife and I arr considered essential, she is working totally from home where as I am roughly 80-20 home/office work; so we’re certainly not feeling the pinch quite like some others either.

Like I said, it’s a mess


----------



## dougell

We have 11 cases in this county and 2 in each of the surrounding counties.None of them have even required hospitalization.The vast majority of fatalities are with elderly people.Shutting down this economy is going to have far reaching economic consequences that very few people can fathom.


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> Now that the virus is out there, it isn't going away. So, by sheltering in place, we are delaying it from running its course. Obviously, folks who are immunocompromised need to take appropriate steps to protect themselves, but are we going to wait for a vaccine before we reopen? I don't get the flu shot, so highly doubt I'd be a guinea pig for the covid vaccine.
> 
> Other than watching my 401k plummet, my wife and I are considered essential. I am working from home and the wife is doing telehealth with all but 2 of her clients. While my wife's caseload has dropped a bit, it isn't enough to hurt us financially. I can't imagine how those who lost all income are dealing with this.


You can go down a rabbit hole quite quickly. I'd like to think that Wolf isn't extending the stay at home order for political reasons, but part of me feels that it is as it is with other states, i.e. Michigan. As to the vaccine, we're gonna be waiting a while. Even if one gets through trials, they're not gonna be able to crank out large volumes initially. My buddy is pretty high up at J&J and he said maybe this time next year they'll have something but only at 10 or so million doses. Herd immunity is what is needed. I think the best hope we can have is that many more of us have it or had it and didn't even know it. We can't keep this closed down much longer without really causing massive damage. 

I did pull the trigger on refinancing even after just doing it back in December. Getting a full percent difference and dropped to a 13 year term. Only bumped my payment $90/month. More than happy to pay this turd off faster. :wink:


----------



## nicko

Joe, the rebel you saw at your Lowe’s today should have been at my Lowe’s location in Pottstown. Was in there today picking up a new recycling container since our trash pickup company destroyed ours by throwing it around. Saw at least 2-3 shoppers not wearing masks in store and nobody was telling them to leave.


----------



## vonfoust

Why did this virus all of a sudden be able to travel farther and require a mask on Sunday at 8pm? It should have picked Monday at 7am.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Why did this virus all of a sudden be able to travel farther and require a mask on Sunday at 8pm? It should have picked Monday at 7am.


Probably less because the virus traveled and more because so many defying the stay at home orders and are out and about hitting whatever establishment they can find open for some contact (lol)


----------



## jrobbfd

we are ready to put our house on the market. not sure what this crazy time will mean for real estate.


----------



## Gene94

jrobbfd said:


> we are ready to put our house on the market. not sure what this crazy time will mean for real estate.


I've been wondering the same. I'm suspicious there will be a slump at some point.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrobbfd

Gene94 said:


> I've been wondering the same. I'm suspicious there will be a slump at some point.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


I’m hoping for a slight surge when the market first opens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jrobbfd said:


> I’m hoping for a slight surge when the market first opens
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d expect the same. I perform home inspections for living and this time of the season is normally crazy. Totally dead right now. I suspect it will pick up quickly once restrictions are loosened.

The Pennsylvania Association of Realtors (PAAR) sent notification to all realtor brokerages that the state mandate on essential life sustaining businesses does not include real estate. That said, some realtors are still working with buyers and sellers to buy and sell but it’s all being done virtually and buyers making offers without even seeing the house in person before making an offer.


----------



## nicko

jrobbfd said:


> we are ready to put our house on the market. not sure what this crazy time will mean for real estate.





Gene94 said:


> I've been wondering the same. I'm suspicious there will be a slump at some point.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


It’s pretty dead right now. But it will come back pretty quickly. It’s been a sellers market for 3 years now and this virus situation will only further increase competition for houses as inventory was already low.


----------



## jrobbfd

Yea I’m not one that will buy a house without looking thru it and getting an inspection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jrobbfd said:


> Yea I’m not one that will buy a house without looking thru it and getting an inspection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not my style either but some people are willing to roll the dice.


----------



## jrobbfd

In talking to our realtor they won’t list until state makes realtors essential or eases the business restrictions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

jrobbfd said:


> Yea I’m not one that will buy a house without looking thru it and getting an inspection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My dad and I love that kind[emoji16] Buy places that are kinda run down, usually only get a septic inspection since problems there tend to be the most expensive. (Dad was in construction so we usually do a walk through). I view buying fixer-ups as a great way to build equity ...if you don't misjudge what you're going to have to invest to get it up to par. I'm no authority on the business though!

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrobbfd

I just wanna know what I’m getting myself into. I don’t mind a fixer upper but it also has to be decent enough for my young kids to be in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

jrobbfd said:


> I just wanna know what I’m getting myself into. I don’t mind a fixer upper but it also has to be decent enough for my young kids to be in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, I'm with you there. My wife and I said the same about the last place we bought. Didn't really need to do anything to it to live in it but got it for a bargain. Don't ever plan to sell the place we're living at, as of now.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors

I have been in real estate for over 10 years..I have put two properties under agreement since the quarantine and have buyers calling for showings all day long, hopefully that is a good sign!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrobbfd

Goneoutdoors said:


> I have been in real estate for over 10 years..I have put two properties under agreement since the quarantine and have buyers calling for showings all day long, hopefully that is a good sign!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are u showing them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors

jrobbfd said:


> Are u showing them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only virtual tours...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrobbfd

Oh ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Goneoutdoors said:


> Only virtual tours...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's what some realtors I know have been doing here in the SE corner of the state. It's not ideal but considering how quick some houses go when there are 50 buyers with the same buying criteria, people are making offers with the limited resources available.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> That's what some realtors I know have been doing here in the SE corner of the state. It's not ideal but considering how quick some houses go when there are 50 buyers with the same buying criteria, people are making offers with the limited resources available.


Sounds like a great way to scam folks...


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Sounds like a great way to scam folks...


How so? They are working with a licensed realtor.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> How so? They are working with a licensed realtor.


With no face-to-face interaction, I suspect a savvy scam artist could find a way to defraud a buyer or seller. 

Honestly, I am just pissed off again because the campground cancelled my reservation. I hurt my back, so pushed it back to this weekend. The explanation given was their local state rep gave them the ok to stay open as legislation was pending. Once our a-hole gov vetod the bill, the rep told them he couldn't extend permission to stay open. But thank god he opened liquor stores for curbside pick-up so folks can drink.


----------



## Billy H

Online virtual real estate is not a new thing or all that unusual. Working with a reputal agency should put you at very minimal risk.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> With no face-to-face interaction, I suspect a savvy scam artist could find a way to defraud a buyer or seller.
> 
> Honestly, I am just pissed off again because the campground cancelled my reservation. I hurt my back, so pushed it back to this weekend. The explanation given was their local state rep gave them the ok to stay open as legislation was pending. Once our a-hole gov vetod the bill, the rep told them he couldn't extend permission to stay open. But thank god he opened liquor stores for curbside pick-up so folks can drink.


Too many channels/hoops are in place that a scammer would need to jump through to get away with something like that. Not saying it can't be done but very unlikey. A lot of people actually buy when they are out of the area and can't fly in to look at houses. They get themselves and reputable realtor and rely on them to make sure their interests are protected.

Sorry to hear about your back and the campground cancel.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Too many channels/hoops are in place that a scammer would need to jump through to get away with something like that. Not saying it can't be done but very unlikey. A lot of people actually buy when they are out of the area and can't fly in to look at houses. They get themselves and reputable realtor and rely on them to make sure their interests are protected.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your back and the campground cancel.


Back is fine now, but no way I could have done the setup for the camper last weekend and de-winterized. Looks like I'll be paying a dealer to do it.


----------



## Ebard22

On the lending end of the real estate discussion. Banks aren't buying loans on the secondary market so banks that do FHA loans aren't touching people with any less than a 640 score and that's with 6 months reserves. 680 will get you a loan but a crappy rate. People that can afford to go conventional and refis are still good to go though! The real estate market hit has hit my home pretty hard but I'm beyond thankful to still be working full time and have health insurance for everyone.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Too many channels/hoops are in place that a scammer would need to jump through to get away with something like that. Not saying it can't be done but very unlikey. A lot of people actually buy when they are out of the area and can't fly in to look at houses. They get themselves and reputable realtor and rely on them to make sure their interests are protected.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your back and the campground cancel.


Happens more than one would think.


----------



## fap1800

Got a little good news this evening. Well...the potential to be some darn awesome news from a hunting perspective if I just manage to not be a Richard. I was able to get permission to hunt 120 acres this weekend for the youth opener. :mg: Super pumped. Gonna head up to the property tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Got a little good news this evening. Well...the potential to be some darn awesome news from a hunting perspective if I just manage to not be a Richard. I was able to get permission to hunt 120 acres this weekend for the youth opener. :mg: Super pumped. Gonna head up to the property tomorrow to check it out.


Congrats Colin. Hope it pays dividends for you and Luke.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good for the Game Commission...

https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Education/Pages/Stay-at-home-Learning.aspx

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Just recd that email too Joe.


----------



## nicko

mathias said:


> just recd that email too joe.


x3. ..


----------



## LetThemGrow

x4....

Son is getting excited about Saturday, but with no birds seen or on camera lately it may not be exciting? Either way I treasure our time together afield.


----------



## TauntoHawk

LetThemGrow said:


> x4....
> 
> Son is getting excited about Saturday, but with no birds seen or on camera lately it may not be exciting? Either way I treasure our time together afield.


That's great, hope they're around close come Saturday


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

The birds were very visible and vocal up until about a week and a half ago.I've been out listening every morning in areas where I know there's birds and haven't heard a single gobbler.It's a long season with different stages but I don't have an abundance of confidence for this weekend.


----------



## 138104

This guy is a daily visitor, but doesn't have a visible beard. Maybe a hen...lol!
Not much of a turkey guy.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Looks like a hen. We have a bearded hen on camera for past several years.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Probably has a nest around there somewhere if you see her that often. Not much luck hunting turkey Perry or just never really got into it?

Seems like bearded hens are a rather rare occurrence.

I shot a thin and wispy bearded one with an 8" in beard in the fall of 1999, only one I ever shot. Probably only seen 4 other's for sure since then and they were all in the spring. Last one I can say for sure was on a spring hunt in 2013...a longbeard was coming in about 40 yards out, trailing a bearded hen that was only a few feet from me. I was hid pretty well in thick cover but was amazed she didn't bust me at 'maybe' 5 feet away.


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> Probably has a nest around there somewhere if you see her that often. Not much luck hunting turkey Perry or just never really got into it?
> 
> Seems like bearded hens are a rather rare occurrence.
> 
> I shot a thin and wispy bearded one with an 8" in beard in the fall of 1999, only one I ever shot. Probably only seen 4 other's for sure since then and they were all in the spring. Last one I can say for sure was on a spring hunt in 2013...a longbeard was coming in about 40 yards out, trailing a bearded hen that was only a few feet from me. I was hid pretty well in thick cover but was amazed she didn't bust me at 'maybe' 5 feet away.


Never got into it really. Season opens too late and have other things going on. With this wfh garbage, I could probably get out for a couple of hours before work.


----------



## nicko

I like the idea of turkey hunting until I actually get in the woods and my turkey hunting prowess is on full embarrassing display. I’m way too impatient for it.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I like the idea of turkey hunting until I actually get in the woods and my turkey hunting prowess is on full embarrassing display. I’m way too impatient for it.


I've got the same problem. I hear people working a turkey for an hour or more. I've got about 7 minutes. Add a minute or two if I think it's close. 

I have walked right into some a few times.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I've got the same problem. I hear people working a turkey for an hour or more. I've got about 7 minutes. Add a minute or two if I think it's close.
> 
> I have walked right into some a few times.


I got myself set up on a field in Potter last spring by 5am. Did my best impression of a 1st grader scratching a blackboard with my array of turkey calls. By 6:30am, I was bored and got up and did a big loop in the timber calling/scaring away turkeys every 100 yards or so. Circled back to the field I started about less than 1 hour later to see a turkey run off the field. Next day, left the field again out of boredom. Came back to the field a little later and a turkey erupted out of the grass and took off.

Decided at least for me that spring is for fishing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL...you guys are funny!!

To me the most exciting hunts I have been on have been elk hunts...primarily because of the direct interaction...when a bull starts screaming back at you and you're checking the wind, the terrain, the cover all while arguing with your conscious, go after him, wait him out, draw now, its too early to draw, etc...unfortunately I don't have the opportunity to hunt elk as often as I would like...with that said the closest excitement that I can find is turkey hunting. I rarely use a blind and I too have let too many live because I was impatient...I think many of us go through a similar evolution in our hunting pursuits when success in the early days is defined only by meat in the cooler, then to antlers on the wall, to finally the totality of the experience, regardless of harvest....if I "work a bird", that's a success for me...don't get me wrong I AM hunting and hope to put a good one on the ground, but it's no longer (and hasn't been for a while) what drives me. I let three jakes past by last year at 30 yards in favor of video taping and snapping stills...when I showed some of the less experienced/successful guys in camp, they thought I was crazy for letting them stroll on by....its all relative.

Nick, as I've told you before...that field is deadly from about 90-mnutes after sun-up until 11ish...set a blind and a decoy in the SE corner, where the roll is at night, get in early and take a nap. A lot of the birds that hit that field don't even gobble until they get there...I don't enjoy turkey hunting that way too much, but if you're hoping to get your first bird under your belt, that spot is about as good a chance as anyone can have.

Joe


----------



## dougell

I call in between 20-30 birds most years,mostly for friends and my son and I don't kill one every year anymore.A good number of those birds live to see another day.We don't shoots jakes,we don't use blinds,we don't use decoys and we don't kill them unless they come in gobbling.I'm out there for the conversation period and if they sneak in silent,they get a pass.Having a mature bird or two come in gobbling and strutting is all I care about.Shooting a stationary target at 30 yards with a shotgun is kind of ant-climatic and it's not like I craze spring gobbler turkey breast.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I think the longest I ever worked a tom was around 6 hours before pulling the trigger...very rewarding...for me atleast. Most are probably dead within 10-20 minutes, sometimes within 5 minutes and sometimes it takes most of an hour or more.

Though I do run and gun...covering alot of ground, I'll also sit the same spot all morning long even if I don't see or hear a turkey. I like to take naps on the slow mornings and do often. I've woke up and called several times over the years and had a bird a short time later.

Summer is when I do most of my fishing Nick:wink: Seriously though, wish i had a big chunk of ground to invite some you guys to hunt turkey with me on, you don't know what your missing.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...you guys are funny!!
> 
> To me the most exciting hunts I have been on have been elk hunts...primarily because of the direct interaction...when a bull starts screaming back at you and you're checking the wind, the terrain, the cover all while arguing with your conscious, go after him, wait him out, draw now, its too early to draw, etc...unfortunately I don't have the opportunity to hunt elk as often as I would like...with that said the closest excitement that I can find is turkey hunting. I rarely use a blind and I too have let too many live because I was impatient...I think many of us go through a similar evolution in our hunting pursuits when success in the early days is defined only by meat in the cooler, then to antlers on the wall, to finally the totality of the experience, regardless of harvest....if I "work a bird", that's a success for me...don't get me wrong I AM hunting and hope to put a good one on the ground, but it's no longer (and hasn't been for a while) what drives me. I let three jakes past by last year at 30 yards in favor of video taping and snapping stills...when I showed some of the less experienced/successful guys in camp, they thought I was crazy for letting them stroll on by....its all relative.
> 
> Nick, as I've told you before...that field is deadly from about 90-mnutes after sun-up until 11ish...set a blind and a decoy in the SE corner, where the roll is at night, get in early and take a nap. A lot of the birds that hit that field don't even gobble until they get there...I don't enjoy turkey hunting that way too much, but if you're hoping to get your first bird under your belt, that spot is about as good a chance as anyone can have.
> 
> Joe


If I videoed any of my turkey hunts, it would only be to send the clip to "Americas Funniest Home Videos". 

Borrowed a ground blind from jacobh one year for a turkey trip. Left my house at 4:00am and got up to the field in Potter by 9am only to be greeted by logging operations in action in the woods right next to the field. The next day, the wind cranked up and I had no stakes for the ground blind. The wind flipped the blind up from around me twice leaving me sitting in the open like a naked j-bird. After chasing the blind across the field twice, I said never again. I was back the next year for another round of buffoonery.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Buffoonery...that made me laugh!! 

I’m a novice but I can say that a gobbler answering my calls makes the hair on my neck stand up. Hard to beat it, I’m not into fishing so that’s my only “fix” until archery. Still can’t beat the sound of a deer coming across the ridge on a crisp morning with steady wind...flashes of antler thru the trees...heart pounding...binos up...shooter for sure...find shooting lane...pick a spot...yeah I know, I’ve got it bad. Amazing how I can still see those moments, not just the deer but the whole scene. 

Ok sorry, back to turkey hunting. :wink:


----------



## davydtune

Sweet! Just talked to my boss and we are officially back to work May 4th and I can go back this coming Monday to get things rolling  I'm a architectural drafter and material purchaser for a small custom modular home company.


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Sweet! Just talked to my boss and we are officially back to work May 4th and I can go back this coming Monday to get things rolling  I'm a architectural drafter and material purchaser for a small custom modular home company.


Good news davy!! Which county do you work in?


----------



## davydtune

Erie Co


----------



## 138104

FYI for Perry Co members. This occurred in Newport and is legit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Sweet! Just talked to my boss and we are officially back to work May 4th and I can go back this coming Monday to get things rolling  I'm a architectural drafter and material purchaser for a small custom modular home company.


GOOD NEWS...glad to hear it.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> FYI for Perry Co members. This occurred in Newport and is legit.


That English is so bad it hurts to read. How do u know it’s legit?


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> That English is so bad it hurts to read. How do u know it’s legit?


We know the person...bad grammar and all...lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck to everyone taking a junior out tomorrow...should be a nice morning. Ty is no longer a junior and Camille's not crazy about killing stuff so unfortunately I guess I'll be sitting here pressing refresh every couple of minutes looking for some memory making moments.

Anyone going, share some details....where, with whom, strategies...just trying to live vicariously 

Joe


----------



## 138104

I asked my son and he asked if it meant getting up early...lol! So, we will not be out tomorrow.

I ordered a Sinclair walnut pot with titanium over slate to see if I can scare some birds next Saturday. With no soccer and wfh, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## dougell

No strategy here.It's been over a week since I heard a bird and this morning they were gobbling pretty good at 8:00 in the one spot.You just never know.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> No strategy here.It's been over a week since I heard a bird and this morning they were gobbling pretty good at 8:00 in the one spot.You just never know.


Such an advantage to almost listen right out your door....I do envy you a lot on that particular piece...I hear stories about the dog's adventures, etc...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Won't be out tomorrow either, youths aged out and the few others I could have taken don't care to hunt at all.

Any turkey hunters around here make their own mouth calls? Never have but thinking of trying it, that way I know what sounds I'm getting...also you'd think some of these diaphragm calls were made with gold in them the way their priced.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Such an advantage to almost listen right out your door....I do envy you a lot on that particular piece...I hear stories about the dog's adventures, etc...


We rarely hunt out the back door although we do let the dog run.I have a neighbor who owns property behind us and one that owns property right in front.These guys strictly hunt their property and never hunt anywhere else.We show them respect and stay away in archery season and spring gobbler until their tags are filled.To me,there's no adventure in hunting close enough to home that I can hear my own dog barking.We do 99% of our hunting on public land.We live in Clearfield county and the vast majority of the deer and turkey we shoot are in Elk and Cameron counties.


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Won't be out tomorrow either, youths aged out and the few others I could have taken don't care to hunt at all.
> 
> Any turkey hunters around here make their own mouth calls? Never have but thinking of trying it, that way I know what sounds I'm getting...also you'd think some of these diaphragm calls were made with gold in them the way their priced.


Not mouth calls, but I build about 50 pots and strikers each year. 100% of the proceeds go to LLS in honor of Camille’s annual Light the Night Campaigns...$55 - $65 a piece for call of your choice, striker of choice and shipping.

I have folks make the donation right to the LLS site and then they actually get a tax break for it as well. They go fast though...all the 2020 calls have been gone since March 5.

It’s some thing fun to do and gets my daughter involved and all for a great cause. All of the pots and strikers are kiln dried from wood planks and hand turned on the lathe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A few others


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> We rarely hunt out the back door although we do let the dog run.I have a neighbor who owns property behind us and one that owns property right in front.These guys strictly hunt their property and never hunt anywhere else.We show them respect and stay away in archery season and spring gobbler until their tags are filled.To me,there's no adventure in hunting close enough to home that I can hear my own dog barking.We do 99% of our hunting on public land.We live in Clearfield county and the vast majority of the deer and turkey we shoot are in Elk and Cameron counties.



That's generous of you, but to be able to sit out back and hear turkey gobbling, grouse drumming, etc...has to be a pretty special.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> We know the person...bad grammar and all...lol!


That’s crazy!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Joe, I’ve never used a slate call (obvious novice) but could you put me on the list for next year?


----------



## vonfoust

Joe put me down for one when you start making them again, I'd send a picture of me with a bird I shot but, well, you know........


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Joe put me down for one when you start making them again, I'd send a picture of me with a bird I shot but, well, you know........


Maybe he can make you a pheasant call lol.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> That's generous of you, but to be able to sit out back and hear turkey gobbling, grouse drumming, etc...has to be a pretty special.


It's pretty cool but I don't have the slightest desire to kill an animal if I can see my house.It would be easy to do and I have killed some deer over the years but it's just not why I hunt.Other than wood chucks,I don't think I've killed anything on my own property in probably the last 7 or 8 years.My neighbors kill a few deer on it most years.To be honest,I've never even lived in a house that I couldn't walk out back and hunt if I wanted to.


----------



## Gene94

dougell said:


> It's pretty cool but I don't have the slightest desire to kill an animal if I can see my house.It would be easy to do and I have killed some deer over the years but it's just not why I hunt.Other than wood chucks,I don't think I've killed anything on my own property in probably the last 7 or 8 years.My neighbors kill a few deer on it most years.To be honest,I've never even lived in a house that I couldn't walk out back and hunt if I wanted to.


That's interesting....I bought the place I live at mostly to have hunting land. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

My wife and I built a house in 1995 that had excellent hunting right out my door and that was the reason I picked that spot back then.When my daughter turned 6 she started to get into horses and I was blowing way too much money boarding them so I bought a chunk of property to raise and train barrel horses.That was the primary purpose I bought it but I don't have close neighbors and that's another plus.The negative is,it's non-stop work just maintaining everything.I live within a mile of where the public land starts and there's 10's of thousand of acres.I like to scout,roam and find new areas.I'd be bored out of my mind hunting my own property.We rarely kill deer in the same spots from year to year.If anyone ever wants to kill a deer,have at it.


----------



## rogersb

I saw a couple hen turkey around the Francis Walter Dam the last couple of days. I've told a buddy of mine who loves to turkey hunt about the spot the last few years but he has better spots. I don't turkey hunt. If anyone wants a big woods challenge of hunting turkey that is where I would go.


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> A few others


As always great work!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Quiet here, 5 deer so far. Will keep bumping along every half hour. Foggy and overcast.


----------



## Billy H

WARNING,,WAY OFF TOPIC. 
Eagles worst draft in history?? I think it might be. 
Eagles confirmed why I dropped out as a fan years ago. Nothing changes. Was Howie social distancing from the good picks.

Good luck LTG


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck LTG...pulling for you!


----------



## LetThemGrow

I don’t think it is in the cards today. We’ve bounced to 3 setups bottom to top. Found a 6pt carcass and an old glass quart jar so far. Sun is trying to break thru.


----------



## nicko

Head scratcher of a draft for sure so far. That said, Wentz gets dinged up every year and so maybe they don't expect him to have a long career. But not what they needed in the 2nd round.....many other needs. 

Good luck LTG.


----------



## Gene94

Called a nice gobbler in for my brother this morning! It was a beautiful hunt!









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats to you and your brother Gene. Good looking bird.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Congrats to you and your brother Gene. Good looking bird.


Thanks! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Gene and brother!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Gene...Beautiful day to be out!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Direct link so you can choose 1080: https://youtu.be/MyxOYd3IaXU


----------



## Billy H

Nice job on that gobbler


----------



## full moon64

Nice,turkey for your brother:thumbs_up


----------



## nicko

Great footage LTG. Is that a plot or just natural browse? 

Felt bad for the hobbled doe.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Head scratcher of a draft for sure so far. That said, Wentz gets dinged up every year and so maybe they don't expect him to have a long career. But not what they needed in the 2nd round.....many other needs.
> 
> Good luck LTG.


unreal pick,,,,great talent,might be best quarterback in this draft...Eagles owner better roll the window down,or stop vaping..imp2:


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats to your brother Gene!


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Great footage LTG. Is that a plot or just natural browse?
> 
> Felt bad for the hobbled doe.


Deep woods wanna-be plot. Very poor soil. Still better than leaf cover.


----------



## fap1800

Nice, Gene. Good to see!

My son and I hit up the new spot, but we got skunked. Had a couple gobblers answering across the shared driveway, but they wouldn't budge. Still a beautiful morning to bet out. We might try a couple times this week and see if we can get lucky.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I thought youth hunt was just one day?


----------



## Gene94

Thanks guys! It was a 21.5 lb bird with stubby spurs and a 9.5" beard. Good 2 year old.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

LetThemGrow said:


> I thought youth hunt was just one day?


It is.


----------



## PAbigbear

Saw this sow and her 3 tiny cubs last night. Tonight I saw the 3-legged bear that's been around my camp for the past few years. Makes 9 this week.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Yetihunter and I made it down to Maryland this weekend for a little sustenance hunting and smacked a few yesterday, been on a pile a birds, and climbing tons of ridges in the process.

We actually heard the bird I shot fire up while taking his pictures, and a quick move 3 calls and 15min later had another bird on the ground.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Gene!


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Yetihunter and I made it down to Maryland this weekend for a little sustenance hunting and smacked a few yesterday, been on a pile a birds, and climbing tons of ridges in the process.
> 
> We actually heard the bird I shot fire up while taking his pictures, and a quick move 3 calls and 15min later had another bird on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


So did some thinking. "Distancing". I'll go hunting next week, when I hear a bird I'll get you on the phone and you can call. Figure I might even stay in place for 15 minutes that way. 

Congrats!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to you and your brother Gene!

Same to Taunto and Yeti :thumbs_up. Whats the going rate to hunt Md by the way?


----------



## Cote0321

nice bird!


----------



## nicko

Congrats yeti and taunto!


----------



## ForestPhantom

Congratulations. I can’t wait to get out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Forest county


----------



## nicko

Congrats to you and your son Darrin.


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> Yetihunter and I made it down to Maryland this weekend for a little sustenance hunting and smacked a few yesterday, been on a pile a birds, and climbing tons of ridges in the process.
> 
> We actually heard the bird I shot fire up while taking his pictures, and a quick move 3 calls and 15min later had another bird on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Nice job guys!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Congrats to you and your son Darrin.


Thanks Nick!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad to see a few made the most of yesterday...congrats to everyone who scored and those who helped in the process...

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats!


----------



## full moon64

nice birds everyone,,Love see kids hunting....


----------



## andymick32

Congrats fellas!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats palmated!

Anybody think the 4-Play Turkey Box Call is interesting (shown on PA Outdoor Life today) ? Doesn't really interest me much but my pops was already giving me not so subtle hints that he wants one.

https://www.wnep.com/article/entert...call/523-c6f4b69a-140a-4938-b799-52e12fb97f6d if you want to have a look at it.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats palmated!
> 
> Anybody think the 4-Play Turkey Box Call is interesting (shown on PA Outdoor Life today) ? Doesn't really interest me much but my pops was already giving me not so subtle hints that he wants one.
> 
> https://www.wnep.com/article/entert...call/523-c6f4b69a-140a-4938-b799-52e12fb97f6d if you want to have a look at it.


Thanks brother!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to the successful youth hunters.


----------



## 13third

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats to you and your brother Gene!
> 
> Same to Taunto and Yeti :thumbs_up. Whats the going rate to hunt Md by the way?


General NR license is $130. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats fellas :thumbs_up :thumbs_up

Listened Saturday and this morning up in 3C. Nothing heard.


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> I thought youth hunt was just one day?





PAbigbear said:


> It is.


Eeek. :mg: Glad I read this. I thought it was the week before. Thanks for posting.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Eeek. :mg: Glad I read this. I thought it was the week before. Thanks for posting.


That would have made for an interesting post if Luke connected one day this week. 

I was ready to go trout fishing before the season opened without realizing it had been pushed back. DOH!!!


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> That would have made for an interesting post if Luke connected one day this week.
> 
> I was ready to go trout fishing before the season opened without realizing it had been pushed back. DOH!!!


Ugh...that would not be good. "Hey, my kid's first turkey was poached!" Dad of the year right there. I referenced the Seasons and Bag Limits page prolly a month ago just to confirm and it clearly just says April 25th. No April 25th to May 1st. Not sure how that didn't register. Maybe for moron dads like me the PGC should put in caps ONE DAY ONLY. Lol!


----------



## LetThemGrow

fap1800 said:


> Eeek. :mg: Glad I read this. I thought it was the week before. Thanks for posting.


No worries, figured I’d put it out there and get confirmation of my understanding.


----------



## davydtune

Way to get it done! Congrats!


----------



## Sight Window

Great birds! Nice work


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> Ugh...that would not be good. "Hey, my kid's first turkey was poached!" Dad of the year right there. I referenced the Seasons and Bag Limits page prolly a month ago just to confirm and it clearly just says April 25th. No April 25th to May 1st. Not sure how that didn't register. Maybe for moron dads like me the PGC should put in caps ONE DAY ONLY. Lol!


I do wish the kids got more then a single day, most states have 2 or 3 days to their youth seasons. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bzupetz

I thought it was in July also. Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## TauntoHawk

We got into even more birds on Saturday then we did on Friday but some of the thickest fog I've encountered rolled in and hung for hours. Shut the gobbling off like a light switch and killed all visibility. Sunday was basically a rain cardio day as I walked yeti up and down ridges and bottom for hours without turn up a fan or feather.

So now I'm gonna clutter up the thread with pics from camp, scenery, a broadhead stuck in a stump, and me pretending to be artsy with a cell phone camera.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bzupetz

Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## Gene94

TauntoHawk said:


> I do wish the kids got more then a single day, most states have 2 or 3 days to their youth seasons.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I agree

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

TAC was rescheduled for August


----------



## nicko

PA guys.....TAC rescheduled.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Sweet pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aspade17

nick060200 said:


> TAC was rescheduled for August


Just got the email. stinks that they rescheduled, but better than them canceling it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Aspade17 said:


> Just got the email. stinks that they rescheduled, but better than them canceling it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Now I just need to find my arrow.


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> Agreed. Now I just need to find my arrow.


Guess it is kind of a relief, with turkey season coming up and the kind of crappy weather I haven’t gotten much shooting in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

I’ll cancel the hotel room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

And I’m likely out as the 20th is Luke’s birthday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

I swear to god that Tauntohawk is part mountain goat.....



TauntoHawk said:


> We got into even more birds on Saturday then we did on Friday but some of the thickest fog I've encountered rolled in and hung for hours. Shut the gobbling off like a light switch and killed all visibility. Sunday was basically a rain cardio day as I walked yeti up and down ridges and bottom for hours without turn up a fan or feather.
> 
> So now I'm gonna clutter up the thread with pics from camp, scenery, a broadhead stuck in a stump, and me pretending to be artsy with a cell phone camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great pics taunto. Cell phone cameras and apps can make us look like we have more skills than we do.


----------



## davydtune

Nice!


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> PA guys.....TAC rescheduled.


Got the email as well. 3 more months to procrastinate.


----------



## mgraz3417

happy they didn't cancel. I cannot wait for TAC


----------



## mgraz3417

Also awesome pa bird and camp looks great


----------



## vonfoust

One of my favorites from TAC. Back when I still knew something and not every piece of advice was met with doing the opposite of what I suggested.


----------



## 138104

Looks like you had a great time! I am hopefully that 3d shoots will resume soon. I am looking forward to getting out.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Looks like you had a great time! I am hopefully that 3d shoots will resume soon. I am looking forward to getting out.


Delaware Valley Fish & Game, Bucks Co has one May 3. I know this isn’t your neighborhood, but it’s the first I’ve seen advertised.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Delaware Valley Fish & Game, Bucks Co has one May 3. I know this isn’t your neighborhood, but it’s the first I’ve seen advertised.


Thanks. Glad to read clubs are starting shoots right away. I'll have to check out some places around me.


----------



## nicko

Social distancing "orders" coming soon to a shooting range near you. 

https://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdoc...d=0&billBody=H&billTyp=B&billNbr=2440&pn=3622


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Social distancing "orders" coming soon to a shooting range near you.
> 
> https://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdoc...d=0&billBody=H&billTyp=B&billNbr=2440&pn=3622


More stupidity.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> More stupidity.


They can't even leave us alone in the woods.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Social distancing "orders" coming soon to a shooting range near you.
> 
> https://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdoc...d=0&billBody=H&billTyp=B&billNbr=2440&pn=3622


I don't see an "end date". Hope I don't get cited for that in 2024. One more piece of evidence that we need less legislators, surely they have something else to worry about.


----------



## Mathias

For the turkey experts, is this some sort of domestic/wild bird cross?


----------



## dougell

It could be as I've never seen a true wild turkey with a white band on it's tail.The hen off to the left seems to be a smoke phase but it's hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt its hard to tell if the wings and chest have some gray or if its the sun...you might have one of the very desirable smoke phase birds on your hands...if so, it will draw a crowd. They make tremendous mounts...Google them, you'll see tons of variations....

Joe


----------



## ezshot81

nicko said:


> Mathias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> They can't even leave us alone in the woods.
Click to expand...

They will probably even release someone from prison to make room for us that break the social distancing rules in the hunting woods. Republican or Democrat I soon hope people see the need for common sense. May be to much to ask.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## LetThemGrow

That’s cool!


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7147249


Those birds are cool looking! Do you plan on hunting them?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7147249


Really cool birds! 

Possible two smoke phase birds, which is basically the equivalent of a piebald for deer hunters. 


Also could be something called a Narragansett turkeys which is fancy for saying crossbreed. Cross between domestic and wild eastern and can be purchased.

So could be a smoke phase, escaped domestic bird, or the the result of a domestic bird mating with a wild one. 


Also, need coordinates to investigate further lol 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Need coordinates...that’s funny right there! :wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Is PA still selling licenses to non residents?


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Is PA still selling licenses to non residents?


Have not heard anything one way or the other.


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> Really cool birds!
> 
> Possible two smoke phase birds, which is basically the equivalent of a piebald for deer hunters.
> 
> 
> Also could be something called a Narragansett turkeys which is fancy for saying crossbreed. Cross between domestic and wild eastern and can be purchased.
> 
> So could be a smoke phase, escaped domestic bird, or the the result of a domestic bird mating with a wild one.
> 
> 
> Also, need coordinates to investigate further lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


If this was at my place up north, I’d be excited.
I never saw these birds before and probably never will again.
But, I’ll sure keep an eye out......
Taunto if you turn right, they were on the left hand side :wink:


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> If this was at my place up north, I’d be excited.
> I never saw these birds before and probably never will again.
> But, I’ll sure keep an eye out......
> Taunto if you turn right, they were on the left hand side :wink:


You headed up state this weekend? I'll be taking my wife to 3c for Saturday. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> You headed up state this weekend? I'll be taking my wife to 3c for Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thinking about it, if not early next week. I’ve been fighting with the internet provider, think of the turtle commercial, and they told me it was rectified. Need it to be able to work from there....and post pics of my hunts!
Good luck up there.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Thinking about it, if not early next week. I’ve been fighting with the internet provider, think of the turtle commercial, and they told me it was rectified. Need it to be able to work from there....and post pics of my hunts!
> Good luck up there.


I'm considering the same thing for the next week to hunt and do food plot work if I can get my wife on board. With the work from home system it's the perfect time for me to set up for a several days upstate of hunt/work. But that makes me useless for the the small children terrorizing my home 24/7 these days and I did already slip away camping on them.

Id like to poke around all the public land up there over the course of a few weekday mornings. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ty and I are leaving tomorrow for Potter ... if you have Verizon you can order a MiFi basically its a mobile hotspot on steroids. The hotspot on the phone wasn't strong enough to support my work needs or Ty's schooling needs...with the MiFi it looks like we'll be set. I couldn't get one from Verizon before the weekend, but my brother has one so I just grabbed his. Verizon is also offering an additional 15GB of data for free 5/1-5/30 for those who don't have unlimited data plans...

I'd like to think we're going to stay until we fill our tags, but who knows...I sure hope I can get him a bird this year. We've had some close calls over the years but he's yet to give a dirt nap. If things go well we should have plenty of space just to ourselves. Looks like we'll be battle the weather a little; we'll see. Plenty to do with opening the trails, clearing the plots, and hanging at least one stand on the new 15 acres. Hopefully the rain doesn't overfill the creeks as I know Ty would like to get some fishing in as well. ALWAYS plenty to do at the cabin and never really get as tired doing the work there as I do here at home :wink:

Good luck to those going out.

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Sounds fun Joe, enjoy your time.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Ty and I are leaving tomorrow for Potter ... if you have Verizon you can order a MiFi basically its a mobile hotspot on steroids. The hotspot on the phone wasn't strong enough to support my work needs or Ty's schooling needs...with the MiFi it looks like we'll be set. I couldn't get one from Verizon before the weekend, but my brother has one so I just grabbed his. Verizon is also offering an additional 15GB of data for free 5/1-5/30 for those who don't have unlimited data plans...
> 
> I'd like to think we're going to stay until we fill our tags, but who knows...I sure hope I can get him a bird this year. We've had some close calls over the years but he's yet to give a dirt nap. If things go well we should have plenty of space just to ourselves. Looks like we'll be battle the weather a little; we'll see. Plenty to do with opening the trails, clearing the plots, and hanging at least one stand on the new 15 acres. Hopefully the rain doesn't overfill the creeks as I know Ty would like to get some fishing in as well. ALWAYS plenty to do at the cabin and never really get as tired doing the work there as I do here at home :wink:
> 
> Good luck to those going out.
> 
> Joe


Wish you the best of luck Joe. It took me until I was 18 to get my first longbeard, I had no idea what I was doing but I was hooked after that. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Was supposed to be on our way to NY to the family farm, but the wife pumped the brakes on it on because of the weather. The old homestead lacks many of the amenities she's accustomed to. Lol! Over the air TV and a radio is about it. The boys will go nuts if we can't get outside to fish or run around. So thinking I might hit up Hickory Run. Good luck to all who are going out.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Ty and I are leaving tomorrow for Potter ... if you have Verizon you can order a MiFi basically its a mobile hotspot on steroids. The hotspot on the phone wasn't strong enough to support my work needs or Ty's schooling needs...with the MiFi it looks like we'll be set. I couldn't get one from Verizon before the weekend, but my brother has one so I just grabbed his. Verizon is also offering an additional 15GB of data for free 5/1-5/30 for those who don't have unlimited data plans...
> 
> I'd like to think we're going to stay until we fill our tags, but who knows...I sure hope I can get him a bird this year. We've had some close calls over the years but he's yet to give a dirt nap. If things go well we should have plenty of space just to ourselves. Looks like we'll be battle the weather a little; we'll see. Plenty to do with opening the trails, clearing the plots, and hanging at least one stand on the new 15 acres. Hopefully the rain doesn't overfill the creeks as I know Ty would like to get some fishing in as well. ALWAYS plenty to do at the cabin and never really get as tired doing the work there as I do here at home :wink:
> 
> Good luck to those going out.
> 
> Joe


Joe, I'm assuming the MiFi require reliable service to be effective, correct? I like the idea of taking the family up to NY and working from there, but Verizon service up there is crap.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Joe, I'm assuming the MiFi require reliable service to be effective, correct? I like the idea of taking the family up to NY and working from there, but Verizon service up there is crap.


Yes, you need a data signal and the MiFi works its MoJo and BAM!!! quality internet service.....be warned though....plenty enough for a few folks typical usage, web surfing, Facebooking, ATing...start watching videos or video conferencing and you will bog it down...1 person on a video conference and 1-2 others doing typical stuff...you'd be ok....that's what's going on with us...instead of our usual spring gathering, we're heading up in waves....Ty and I leave tomorrow, my brother comes up Wednesday night, my parents next Sunday, my brother and his boys the following Thursday, my other brother and his wife the 19th...we may have a day or two of overlap...I'm back in the office on 5/11, so Ty and I might just stay the entire week if we have reliable enough signal to do the work we need as I am not sure what will be happening later in the month.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, you need a data signal and the MiFi works its MoJo and BAM!!! quality internet service.....be warned though....plenty enough for a few folks typical usage, web surfing, Facebooking, ATing...start watching videos or video conferencing and you will bog it down...1 person on a video conference and 1-2 others doing typical stuff...you'd be ok....that's what's going on with us...instead of our usual spring gathering, we're heading up in waves....Ty and I leave tomorrow, my brother comes up Wednesday night, my parents next Sunday, my brother and his boys the following Thursday, my other brother and his wife the 19th...we may have a day or two of overlap...I'm back in the office on 5/11, so Ty and I might just stay the entire week if we have reliable enough signal to do the work we need as I am not sure what will be happening later in the month.
> 
> Joe


Thanks, Joe. That's kinda what I though. The signal in the house is touch and go. You'll have two bars of LTE and then all of a sudden it'll crap out and you'll have 1x! I just want to get out of this house and look at some new scenery and being able to work remotely from up there would have been awesome. Oh well.

Good luck up in Potter!


----------



## fap1800

Aaack! Weather forecasters stink! Now it's supposed to be decent tomorrow. No rain. Did get the wife to agree to go up so we're heading up tomorrow morning. Missing the opener, but hey, I can hunt Saturday AND Sunday. Might try and push this to Monday too.


----------



## 138104

The world has gone mad....booked a camping trip this weekend and they send us an email tonight with this garbage.


All persons must wear a mask when outside of your campsite


I really can't take much more. I'll be canceling my reservation in the morning and will find another place with some common sense.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Aaack! Weather forecasters stink! Now it's supposed to be decent tomorrow. No rain. Did get the wife to agree to go up so we're heading up tomorrow morning. Missing the opener, but hey, I can hunt Saturday AND Sunday. Might try and push this to Monday too.


Where are you hunting on Sunday?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> The world has gone mad....booked a camping trip this weekend and they send us an email tonight with this garbage.
> 
> 
> All persons must wear a mask when outside of your campsite
> 
> 
> I really can't take much more. I'll be canceling my reservation in the morning and will find another place with some common sense.


Good luck with that...not much CS around these days.


----------



## 13third

Perry24 said:


> The world has gone mad....booked a camping trip this weekend and they send us an email tonight with this garbage.
> 
> 
> All persons must wear a mask when outside of your campsite
> 
> 
> I really can't take much more. I'll be canceling my reservation in the morning and will find another place with some common sense.


At my campground if I catch someone wearing a mask I’m banning their stupid azz for life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A friend of mine is so tired of wearing masks at work that he's hunting turkeys in warpaint this season instead :wink:

Besides the neighbors who float around the property lines, there will be atleast 4 of us on the property I annually hunt on the opening day. Looks like the weather may be decent...atleast their not calling for tornado like winds thus far, made for an interesting opener last year. Good luck to those getting out Saturday...hope you have a safe and enjoyable morning in gods country!


----------



## davydtune

Good luck to all going out tomorrow and please be safe! Looks like a lot of first timers will be out. I have myself all honed in with the longbow  Have Easton 2016s with 160 grain Thunderheads on the end flying great. Now getting a viable shot will be another thing, lol!


----------



## Gene94

Thanks and same to you Davy! I'm going to be packing the Athens Summit 7!

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

A guy who wears a bra is not going to order me to wear a mask.I haven't worn one yet and nobody has said a word to me in any store I've been in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> A guy who wears a bra is not going to order me to wear a mask.I haven't worn one yet and nobody has said a word to me in any store I've been in.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> A guy who wears a bra is not going to order me to wear a mask.I haven't worn one yet and nobody has said a word to me in any store I've been in.


Every time I see 'her' I think "What are you wearing Jake from State Farm? She sounds hideous" "Well, she's a guy so....."


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> A guy who wears a bra is not going to order me to wear a mask.I haven't worn one yet and nobody has said a word to me in any store I've been in.


Come on Doug , we know her press conference is the highlight of your day.


----------



## yetihunter1

AjPUNISHER said:


> A friend of mine is so tired of wearing masks at work that he's hunting turkeys in warpaint this season instead :wink:
> 
> Besides the neighbors who float around the property lines, there will be atleast 4 of us on the property I annually hunt on the opening day. Looks like the weather may be decent...atleast their not calling for tornado like winds thus far, made for an interesting opener last year. Good luck to those getting out Saturday...hope you have a safe and enjoyable morning in gods country!


I'm too lazy for warpaint, takes too long haha. When Taunto and I were down in MD we had a guy set up on the trail down the ridge with a buddy, the guy was in full military camo with the most detailed facepaint I have ever seen, had to of taken a solid 30 mins to do and he is set up next to his buddy in blue jeans and tennis shoes......

I will not be making it out this weekend for the PA opener unfortunately and wish all you guys good luck. I burned up most of my goodwill with my very pregnant wife when I ran off to MD with Taunto (he can attest to that). Hoping to get out during the week next week locally and hit Hickory Run for the second weekend though playing it all by ear right now.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Come on Doug , we know her press conference is the highlight of your day.


I watched one press conference with that clown and his freak side show.I didn't even know who he/she was so I immediately goggled him.Yep,just as I thought.I support Trump's agenda on just about everything but I had to stop watching his news conferences as well.I can't take much more of this insanity.


----------



## Mathias

There *it* is, what an embarrassment for our state


----------



## dougell

Tolerance Mathias,Tolerance.


----------



## dougell

Is that a picture of a setter or pointer?


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I watched one press conference with that clown and his freak side show.I didn't even know who he/she was so I immediately goggled him.Yep,just as I thought.I support Trump's agenda on just about everything but I had to stop watching his news conferences as well.I can't take much more of this insanity.


Uh huh, just as suspected , admired her enough to google her up. :nyah::nyah:


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I watched one press conference with that clown and his freak side show.I didn't even know who he/she was so I immediately goggled him.Yep,just as I thought.I support Trump's agenda on just about everything but I had to stop watching his news conferences as well.I can't take much more of this insanity.


At least you are in a yellow county.


----------



## dougell

We should be in,stop this nonsense country.We haven't had one case in 4 surrounding counties that needed hospitalized.I actually think we got hit back in Jan-Feb.A lot of people had a crazy weird sickness.


----------



## dougell

Billy,I was so perplexed,I had no choice.Nothing like having a mentally ill person as the sec of health.Our forefathers must be rolling over in their graves.


----------



## Mathias

Waiting on the first hero shots.....


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Waiting on the first hero shots.....


Nothing here in 4B yet. Shots or gobbles... What a gorgeous morning though!


----------



## Gene94

PAKraig said:


> Nothing here in 4B yet. Shots or gobbles... What a gorgeous morning though!


I'm in 4B as well. No gobbles here either. Did hear a few shots.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good luck, it really is a beautiful morning.


----------



## nicko

Good luck everybody.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gorgeous morning...one gobble 6:45 far off...one shot...far off....haven’t heard a peep since...walked to points where I usually hear some...just crows...going to sit for an out hour or so and make another move...really can’t believe nothing has answered.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck all! Haven’t heard a peep. Wasn’t expecting much. We bounce to two spots where we seen or heard birds in the past. Decided to sit on edge of a field with some turned over soil where we can see for a bit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck LTG!


----------



## Nukeshtr

*Pa bow jake*

Just a Jake , but fun w a bow and a blind


----------



## Mathias

Nukeshtr said:


> Just a Jake , but fun w a bow and a blind


Indeed, congrats!


----------



## Gene94

Nukeshtr said:


> Just a Jake , but fun w a bow and a blind


Congrats!

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2

Dead quiet this morning. Only thing interesting was when a trespassing hiker stoped to take a picture of my decoys. Shout out to Dave Smith.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats nuke!


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## palmatedbuck04

Took my buddies son out this morning,he leaves in a month joined the navy and has been accepted for seal training tough young man.we didnt hear anything off the limb.Made a move while walking bird gobbled about 300yds.We set up made 1 call he answered,a minute later he was probably 100yds,one more call and he showed himself.he came around a blow down saw the DSD jake and came in on a string,20yd shot,his first bird he was jacked up!


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s awesome!!

We struck out here..:left the back door at 4:30am...returned 1:10pm...seems like we covered every inch of the 300+acres out back and didn’t hear a bird...know they were there...just didn’t want to play today.

My cousin was a few miles away and said by 7:00am there was a long box johnnie walking every trail...he got three miles back into the mountain, trying to get away from the crowd and he and his buddy still didn’t hear anything. They left that spot and hustled over to our lease in Coudersport....500 acres to themselves....NOTHING..

I did see a bear and very nice buck...he had “y” splits already and his bases looked like baseball bat barrels...he was too far for a decent camera shots, but the 10x42s brought him up nice and close.

Will likely be hitting Lyman Run Lake for a bit...Ty wants to work on his fly casting before we get onto the streams...


----------



## LetThemGrow

We saw one longboard skirt the far edge of the field alone. Ignored our calls and kept feeding away from us. We left around 11. Never heard a peep.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nukeshtr said:


> Just a Jake , but fun w a bow and a blind





palmatedbuck04 said:


> Took my buddies son out this morning,he leaves in a month joined the navy and has been accepted for seal training tough young man.we didnt hear anything off the limb.Made a move while walking bird gobbled about 300yds.We set up made 1 call he answered,a minute later he was probably 100yds,one more call and he showed himself.he came around a blow down saw the DSD jake and came in on a string,20yd shot,his first bird he was jacked up!


*Congrats Guys!* :thumbs_up


By 6 am I heard 3-4 faint gobbles...8 shots...and had 2 guys walk in late behind me. Never heard a 'real' turkey again after 6am. 2 guys from my group doubled up on birds right off the roost at 5:55am (more precisely one at 5:55 and the other at 5:57 due to a mishap). 
This would have been comical to see but I could only hear it from my setup about 250yds away and wonder what the hell 6 shots in about 90 seconds was about. _*Almost a simultaneous shot...one bird went right down...the other hunter missed his shot at the closer bird but as the bird ran away they called to it and it came right back for a second chance. This time he rolled the bird but it got up and ran again. The hunt ended after 3 more shots followed by a chase through the woods and then a tackle.*_
I would have normally got pics but due to terrain features...I never got the chance before they left. Heard they were nearly identical twins at 17lbs. with 9" beards and a spur of 1" and 7/8 on each bird.

My dad heard no gobbles at all. Saw 2 single hens and a longbeard that showed no interest in his calling or a hen he went the opposite way from. My pops and I ended up teaming up for the last 2 hours till quitting time after distantly watching another longbeard keeping tabs on 2 hens. Curiously that tom never gobbled or even strutted in their presence. We made a move on him the best we could due to terrain and property lines. Most days they come on over but today wasn't one of those days. Put my calls away shortly after 11am when I called in 2 more hunters.
Saw 7 other hunters not of my group this morning...5 of them left before 8am, besides seeing no-one those that leave so early are my favorite kind:wink:. Most guys I've ever seen around there in 20+ springs. I figured it might happen with more people being out of work due to covid...but damn...quite a crowd for a private area.


----------



## Ebard22

Pretty uneventful hunt but I guess I couldn't have asked for a better one. Put them to bed with the girls in the truck the night before. Walked in to where I figured they'd fly down. Made one faint yelp while they were still in the tree. 5 flew down. He walked to 15 yards and that's that. Back in bed by 6:40.


----------



## dougell

We got into at least 4 birds at daybreak but left when it became obvious that were were battling some hens.We circled back to the same spot around 9:00 and one immediately cut off my first series of calls and he was close.It less than 5 minutes he was in a full strut right in front of me with a one hen.Jordan had no shot so I dumped him.We took the bird home and went to a different spot around 10:30.Once again,I struck two up right off the bat but they were pretty far.We hustled down,got into a better location and they cut my calls off.We moved to a better position and I thought for sure it was gonna happen.They came strutting in but hung up just out of range.A flippin hen must have came in and cut us off because they weren't budging and she took them directly away from us.We got to work two sets of birds which is always a good morning but other than that,it was quiet.I took the Rambo to a remote spot yesterday before daybreak and listened.It was beautiful out but nothing until I let out a series of yelps and one answered.I left,hit a few more spots and struck one more up.Not a single bird gobbled on their own saturday or yesterday.As soon as the hens start sitting,it will change.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Ebard! Back in bed by 6:40...don't get much better then that. :wink:

Well done Doug...I have faith you'll get Jordan on one before long, the season is young!


I was lazy and didn't go out this morning. Be out tomorrow with my dad and likely trying to get a friend his first bird on Thursday. He's shot at quite a few, but he must be getting too anxious and shooting too far. Hopefully I can change his luck.


----------



## dougell

Hens are always an issue the first couple of weeks.I always do better later in the morning this time of year.Year in and year out the last week is always the best for me.You don't hear as many birds gobbling on their own but when you strike one up,he's usually coming.I used to burn myself out every year getting up every day before work and now I'm just patient.I was gonna get Jordan up this morning but he wasn't having any of that.


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats everyone that was successful. My usual. I had 4 different gobbles I could pinpoint early on. Put out dekes, slight calling. Waited around for awhile. Started wondering what was over the hill. Then went and looked over the hill, which lead me to another hill, which had some rubs from last fall. Which meant I had to follow the rub line to see if I could figure anything out about it. 
It was about this point when I heard a shot from back where I began.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Last season that particular bird I was after most of the season gobbled his ass off the entire season (likely the most gobbling I've ever heard from a bird...day in and day out). The 2nd to last day when I finally got him he was still at it pretty hard and had atleast one hen with him. I would wager I find them with hens during the last few days over 50% of the time most seasons.



vonfoust said:


> Congrats everyone that was successful. My usual. I had 4 different gobbles I could pinpoint early on. Put out dekes, slight calling. *Waited around for awhile. *Started wondering what was over the hill. Then went and looked over the hill, which lead me to another hill, which had some rubs from last fall. Which meant I had to follow the rub line to see if I could figure anything out about it.
> It was about this point when I heard a shot from back where I began.


LOL!...how long was..."awhile"?


----------



## fap1800

That sounds like me. Wait a little and then say to myself, "The heck with this!" That's what I did Saturday morning up on our farm in NY. Got to my usual spot, pulled up a nice big tree, sat and listened. A handful of gobbles but nothing immediately close. I waited a little while longer and then took a stroll, calling sparingly as I walked. Nothing. Covered about half of our 140 or so acres. Decided I'd loop up over the top and as I was going a gobble cracked off right below me. Just outta nowhere. So I hustled down, grabbed a tree and waited. I was about 40 yards from the crest of the ridge that the bird was working up. Started to see his head periscoping up. Had a good window and he walked right into it. Head popped up and I shot. Not a huge bird, but it's been a while since I killed one.


----------



## dougell

That's a solid bird fap.How a turkey hunt unfolds is far more important that the size of the beard or spurs.I only care about the actual hunt and could care less about the size of the bird as long as it's mature.I won't shoot a jake and I'll pass on any bird that doesn't come in gobbling.I'm out there to call them in and for no other reason.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just getting back to camp, struck up five different birds this morning only two were willing to play, a Young Jake and a nice Tom, both dogging a single hen. 

At one point the jake got a little too close to the hen and that was the end of that, the Tom spurred him and the jake flew off. The hen was taking the Tom away from us, so I went after her...a little bit of cutting was all it took, she sounded off like a mad hen, cutting, yelping and started on a dead run right for us...that is the ONLY time the big boy sounded off after he hit the ground in he morning....he did not want her heading our way..let out a triple gobble then took chase after. 

She got to about 90-yards he was about 20 or so behind her...he starts strutting, but never gobbled again. In an effort to help him out on a show for Ty sent a few soft yelps his way which out him in what seemed like a dizzying pirouette as he just spun in full strut for what seemed like an eternity, but wouldn’t gobble. A few more and we got the eternal periscope treatment...he was looking hard for the source, but wouldn’t gobble.

She got to 30 yards, he stayed at 80, never gave Ty a shot, but sure put on a show before they decided to exit into the creek bottom. He was a big Tom, his beard dragging in the dirt as he walked. I have a couple 20lbers under my belt and I’d suggest he was every bit of that...

We think he was the first of the morning to sound off, around 4:40am, but once he hit the ground we didn’t hear him anymore, others around were firing off around us, but we were the closest to his location, so we decided to wait it out. By 6 all of the gobbling was done. Even when he and his entourage finally emerged into the cornfield, he nor the jake gobbled, that was until the hen took off running toward us. We called them from over 450 yards away, basically from one corner of the field to the opposite. All of the action out in the open. Can’t believe it wasn’t spoiled by some other hunters, but we both had a great show. 

That all wrapped up by 8:00 and despite trying to swing around on the in the general direction we thought they were headed...we never saw or heard them again.

As luck would have it, I fired one up at 11:20, he sounded hot, but never made an appearance. 

I’ll be down in there tonight to see if I can hear them go to roost.

Interestingly....I was in that area last night, just siting with my phone and my camera. Didn’t get up out of my chair until 8:50 at which time I hit my owl call and never heard a peep. I was set up by 6:45. This morning all 5 birds we heard were absolutely within their hearing range of my owl call AND within my hearing range of them heading to roost...NO I’d didn’t fall asleep[emoji23]they didn’t gobble.

On the other hand, my cousin hiked out a long point to listen into three hollows. He heard two birds on bench in the same hollow. Set up this morning in where he thought would have been between the two. He called three in at first light, smacked one that took off and he couldn’t find it...zero action the rest of the day.

My cousin was about 2miles from his truck, Ty and I were about the same from our camp.

Exciting but no turkey soup...YET[emoji12]


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Congrats everyone that was successful. My usual. I had 4 different gobbles I could pinpoint early on. Put out dekes, slight calling. Waited around for awhile. Started wondering what was over the hill. Then went and looked over the hill, which lead me to another hill, which had some rubs from last fall. Which meant I had to follow the rub line to see if I could figure anything out about it.
> It was about this point when I heard a shot from back where I began.


Chris, you and I could make up 2/3 of “The Three Stooges of Turkey Hunting”.

Congrats to everybody that got it done. 

I swear off turkey hunting every year until the itch for a getaway kicks in. This year I’ll pack fishing gear to hit the streams after I spend the morning giving the turkeys something to laugh about.


----------



## fap1800

Oh, I'm not disappointed in the least. It was interesting how he came in silent. I'm no seasoned turkey hunter so I had never experienced that. The parallels to hunting elk is amazing. I'm sure he came in silent after hearing me sparingly call. I went dark and that prolly ticked him off a bit.


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> Last season that particular bird I was after most of the season gobbled his ass off the entire season (likely the most gobbling I've ever heard from a bird...day in and day out). The 2nd to last day when I finally got him he was still at it pretty hard and had atleast one hen with him. I would wager I find them with hens during the last few days over 50% of the time most seasons.
> 
> 
> LOL!...how long was..."awhile"?


I'm getting better, it was at least 20 minutes. Pretty sure they were still roosted. :embara:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats fap!* I haven't had them come in quiet very often and glad they usually don't. Makes it alot tougher to keep tabs on where their at on the way in...or knowing if their even coming in. One of my favorites was when a gobbler answered me from quite a distance away and went silent for a long time after. My ass probably lifted a foot off the ground and my heart felt like it was in my throat when he finally thundered off again right behind me.

Nothing wrong with moving von. I tend to sit tight much more then I run and gun. My dad on the other hand moves alot but usually still gets birds. Saturday morning he started off about 150yds from me and had been a half mile down the property and was already sitting back above me before 7am. I've sat a spot too many times in the past...for a half hour to hours at a time calling on and off, thinking a bird often hears me but isn't talking...only to move and return to the spot later on in the morning and spook birds from that spot...or gave a couple calls and had a bird answer nearby.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Congrats to all the guys who had success, sounds like it's only a matter of time for Joe and his boy.

We had an oddly slow opener, nothing on my uncle's place talking at all. The only bird we heard was a piece of shared access land and fresh boot prints told me someone beat us to him so we backed off. Our place had more sign then I've seen in 10yrs and yet it was the quietest I've had in some time so my assumption is they just weren't there this weekend. Sunday am had one gobbling in a the clover plot nearest the house so hopefully I can get my father up and on him this weekend. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Good job everyone! I was on the wrong mountain for sure Saturday, lol! No sign at all. Did find my camera that I put out last year during the gobbler opener. To my surprise no one stole it and it was still taking pics! Apparently I should have been back in there the last 2 weeks of October..........over 2 dozen different bucks including 3 nice ones and one of those I'm pretty sure is the 132" I shot last season about 3/4 of a mile away  The rest of the year was doe on top of doe on top of doe! Also in a whole year only one person walked by the cam and that was in the middle of rifle season. Looks like I need to be back in there this fall for sure


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Entertained by 2 buck for about the first 45 minutes of light this morn.










Pops sat in one of my favorite spots almost all morning today and I should have probably went their as well. He heard 2 gobblers from 5:15 till about 5:45. Had a big tom fly past him around 7am, land, gobble once and disappear. Heard a different tom gobble in response to flying toms gobble and had the same gobbler that flew past him at 7am...in his sights strutting at 50yds with no shot at 9am.

I hadn't heard or seen jack cept for a bunch of deer by 8:30. I had moved twice and near 9am I had made a round trip and was back near where i started, glassing the powerline above the woods where my dad was, and saw a big tom strutting with a hen. Didn't know it then but was the same gobbler my dad also had at 50yds while I was glassing them. About 10am I headed over to where my dad was, talked shop and then we setup again for the last hour.

I had just finished a long calling series when a hen came by me just after 11am. Not 2 minutes later 2 jakes came in, heads redder then all hell and dead silent. I couldn't resist calling to them and got them talking. I didn't know it at the time but that big gobbler had returned to the woods edge by the powerline near my dad. Not sure why I didn't hear him gobbling but pops said between my calling and the jake gobbling that tom was pacing back and forth gobbling his ass off. Pops thought for sure he was going to commit and come past him on his way to me...but I had never heard that tom and quit calling not long after. When I shut up so did the tom and he walked away...

11:55 and on the way out...dad decided he had to check the powerline one last time. 7 birds...literally laying in the corner next to the woods sunning themselves...saw him first and got out of dodge fast.

Started out slow for me this morning but I had some fun. :wink:


----------



## nicko

Sounds like it was a great morning AJ.


----------



## nicko

Finally made my mind up on a new scope for the rifle. Went with a Leupold 3x-vi 3.5x10 40mm. The gun should be done getting refinished this month. Been holding off on shooting the bow while letting a dinged up area in my bow shoulder calm down but the gun project has given me something to look forward to.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

It definitely was, a tad nippy with the breeze early on but a beautiful day! Always loved this time of year.

Been thinking about a new scope for my rifle too...but been saying that for like the last 15 years i think :embara:


----------



## full moon64

*Lifting antler restrictions among ideas proposed by PA game commissioners*

https://www.pennlive.com/life/2020/....html?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&ut


OMG :thumbs_do


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Finally made my mind up on a new scope for the rifle. Went with a Leupold 3x-vi 3.5x10 40mm. The gun should be done getting refinished this month. Been holding off on shooting the bow while letting a dinged up area in my bow shoulder calm down but the gun project has given me something to look forward to.


I have an inexpensive .243 rifle with composite stock. I’m going to add a Boyd’s stock and glass bed it. Then I’ll be scope shopping too.


----------



## madman350

AjPUNISHER said:


> It definitely was, a tad nippy with the breeze early on but a beautiful day! Always loved this time of year.
> 
> Been thinking about a new scope for my rifle too...but been saying that for like the last 15 years i think :embara:


then you deserve an entire new rig for waiting plus the procrastinated scope.


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> https://www.pennlive.com/life/2020/....html?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&ut
> 
> 
> OMG :thumbs_do


If this was going to be limited to the DMA areas only, I might be OK with it. But with the way CWD keeps cropping up and expanding, I suspect at some point the entire state will be a DMA zone. I have no desire to see a return to what hunting was like when there were no antler restrictions.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> If this was going to be limited to the DMA areas only, I might be OK with it. But with the way CWD keeps cropping up and expanding, I suspect at some point the entire state will be a DMA zone. I have no desire to see a return to what hunting was like when there were no antler restrictions.


My either Nick,,what I seen on one hunt this year.It was like hunting in Iowa up on the Mountain ..It would be awful...its too negative too think about right now..


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I have no desire to see the AR's lifted either, would be a shame to lose what has been built but we may have no choice sooner or later. Alot of areas would be back to mostly long spikers, 4pts and scrubby 5 through 8pts in short order. Would be better then little to no deer to hunt at all though.

So who's turkey hunting in the rain tomorrow?

Forecasting light showers with an 80% chance of precipitation in my area. Got rained on a few times last season but I was thinking of doing my first bike and hike tomorrow. However, I didn't get much sleep last night, did a 2 mile plus hike today and hand mowed the whole yard since the riding mower is still on strike. Don't know if I have enough energy or enough gumption to go 'play' in the rain now...then again...:wink:


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Finally made my mind up on a new scope for the rifle. Went with a Leupold 3x-vi 3.5x10 40mm. The gun should be done getting refinished this month. Been holding off on shooting the bow while letting a dinged up area in my bow shoulder calm down but the gun project has given me something to look forward to.


Can’t go wrong with that choice, Nick. Great scope. I’ve always been a big fan of Leupold. I run a 2-7x33 VX2 on my Savage LWH and love that scope for its minimal weight. I ventured outside the box on my 300 Win Mag. It was tough, but I’m going to try a Zeiss Conquest purely for the ability to dial. We’ll see how that goes. Seems to be all the rage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Can’t go wrong with that choice, Nick. Great scope. I’ve always been a big fan of Leupold. I run a 2-7x33 VX2 on my Savage LWH and love that scope for its minimal weight. I ventured outside the box on my 300 Win Mag. It was tough, but I’m going to try a Zeiss Conquest purely for the ability to dial. We’ll see how that goes. Seems to be all the rage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read nothing but good reviews on the Leupold and the lifetime warranty is a definite plus. I was looking at other comparable scopes and some were pretty heavy.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I got out local public this morning, I typically like midweek days with light rain or the threat of rain as it's about the only time I can get enough elbow room around here. got to the parking lot at 4:24 and was moments behind another vehicle already, told him he beat me and to call his spot and I'd go the opposite direction and of course he made a broad sweeping area that encompassed all the typical roost spots. Fair is fair I've never been shown common courtesy here and it drives me mad so I'd give him all the room id wish for and I went the opposite way and put 2mi between us.

My first call was immediately answered by multiple birds... Unfortunately my first call was an owl hoot and was responded to by several other owls who soon came to investigate and we light up a hootnanny that drew exactly 0.0 gobbles. At light I covered ground to look for sign and call briefly every few hundred yards and never came across and quality sign or sounds.

Trying to workout a plan to heading north and work remote with 1/4 day hunts til 9 each morning for next week. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Finally made my mind up on a new scope for the rifle. Went with a Leupold 3x-vi 3.5x10 40mm. The gun should be done getting refinished this month. Been holding off on shooting the bow while letting a dinged up area in my bow shoulder calm down but the gun project has given me something to look forward to.


What's being done to the gun?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> What's being done to the gun?


The finish on the stock developed a lot of cracks and started to chip exposing bare wood. Strip and refinish in gloss and recheckering. Asked him to also clean up anything he felt needed it.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> The finish on the stock developed a lot of cracks and started to chip exposing bare wood. Strip and refinish in gloss and recheckering. Asked him to also clean up anything he felt needed it.


Nice! Post up pictures once you get it back.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> The finish on the stock developed a lot of cracks and started to chip exposing bare wood. Strip and refinish in gloss and recheckering. Asked him to also clean up anything *he felt needed it*.


Ooh, that's pretty open ended for a refinishing guy. :teeth: When I was 15 I got a Mauser and was having gunsmith do a bunch of stuff to it. Bolt had to be cut turned etc to handle a scope. My 15 year old self only had so much money. When I went to pick it up he had jeweled the bolt and done a few 'extras' because I said "Do what needed to be done." Still not sure if my Dad paid him off or he just gave a kid a break, but it was beautiful for what I was expecting. 
And I agree post pictures


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> *Ooh, that's pretty open ended for a refinishing guy*. :teeth: When I was 15 I got a Mauser and was having gunsmith do a bunch of stuff to it. Bolt had to be cut turned etc to handle a scope. My 15 year old self only had so much money. When I went to pick it up he had jeweled the bolt and done a few 'extras' because I said "Do what needed to be done." Still not sure if my Dad paid him off or he just gave a kid a break, but it was beautiful for what I was expecting.
> And I agree post pictures


Yeah, I did roll the dice a bit giving him free reign. But his work on other guns he had in his shop was fabulous. Can't wait to get the call from him when it's done.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Yeah, I did roll the dice a bit giving him free reign. But his work on other guns he had in his shop was fabulous. Can't wait to get the call from him when it's done.


Well, it needed a glass-bedded floating barrel, fluted bead-blasted cerakoted barrel, re-crowned, jeweled bolt, and a trigger job. That'll be $1,000. [emoji1787]


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Up at 3:30 this morning, eating breakfast, still trying to decide if I really wanted to go bike-n-hike today...or crawl back in bed. :wink: Out the door at 4:25, and didn't hear a thing on the roost in the first area I listened from, gave it a bit till after 6 and then moved on. By 6:45 I had seen a small doe, a hen, a red fox and then a big doe.
Made a 300yd or so move about 8:30 and started calling...a hen answered back briefly less then 100yds further over but if she came my way I never saw her. Between 10-10:30 I heard something on the bank below me. What the hell is that I thought, pretty damn loud...turkey scratching...deer? The noises got closer and then I saw the top of his head...another hunter.

Don't know if he ever really saw me or not but looked my way. He then turned and went off to my right still sounding a bit like a squatch after he was out of sight. Don't think he went far, reappeared about 15 minutes later and kept going in the other direction, again glancing back my way. I figured he walked all over around there and was now heading towards the main area I would have expected birds to come from...so I got up and went in the opposite direction. The thought of gobbling at him not long after he went out of sight did cross my mind but I restrained myself 

About 11:10 I was heading back through to where i came in this morning. On the way I saw 2 doe and stalked up on them to about 25yds before they spotted me, bout the only thing the on and off 10-20mph wind was good for. Another 200yds later and just about to the top of the hill I came up in the morning by 11:30 when I heard something to my right. I quickly saw 2 redheads about 35yds away. Never got much of a look at one of them as he flew across the hollow to the next ridge almost instantaneously. The other bird was a bit slower reacting, he stood a few seconds and then continued semi-walking/trotting the other way before flying as well. Looked like a good sized tom for sure but never got a good look at his front...aka the beard. Not how I would have wanted to take one but if I'd seen a swinging rope I may have taken him out...then again I never raised the gun anyway.

I thought about calling to them but figured I just spooked them and had almost no time left to try, so I tossed that idea and said Friday is another day. I usually sit and call a bit on the way back through in that area but today I didn't...who's knows if they would have answered though. I figure they were roosted within earshot of where I saw them, however, I only listened from near there and never called...if they did talk on their own...I couldn't-didn't hear them.


----------



## fap1800

Sounds like a pretty productive morning, AJ. Keep at it. 

Nick, definitely need to see pics of the new custom rifle. :wink:

I need to get the scope mounted and this thing broken in if it has indeed never been shot as the seller claimed. I ran a patch down and it’s clean as a whistle. Nothing on the bolt. It’s a semi custom 300 built of a Savage flat back receiver. Criterion barrel, break, Timney trigger, B&C stock, Cerakote. Got it for a song off of Rokslide. Fingers crossed that the guy sold me a turd. We’ll see. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck with it Colin. What is your planned use for it? Deer, elk?

Free day tomorrow and hedging on going out for turkey. My only local thought is Weiser State forest up off route 61 above Hamburg and Cabelas. I haven't been up there in a number of years. There is a field at the bottom of the mountain but it's been so long I'm not even sure what the boundaries are around that field. If I go, I may just take the access road all the way to the top at the firetower and start walking.


----------



## Missions95

Nicko, the boundary runs along the edge of that field. The field itself is private. I deer hunt up there quite a bit. It’s been getting quite a bit of pressure, but it might be worth a walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck...if you go Nick...looks like it's going to be a nice bluebird day tomorrow.

Do you guys think a person has a 'problem' if they live in town and think their still hearing gobbles? I swear I heard one a few times right before dark, If so, I'm traveling alot further from home then I need to be :wink:


----------



## nicko

Missions95 said:


> Nicko, the boundary runs along the edge of that field. The field itself is private. I deer hunt up there quite a bit. It’s been getting quite a bit of pressure, but it might be worth a walk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mission. I didn’t know if it was part of the forest. Been awhile since I’ve been up there. Not sure I want to make the drive going in proverbially blind. The fact that I’m sitting here talking myself into an out of it........think I’ll go fishing instead and save any turkey buffoonery for Potter.


----------



## fap1800

Elk definitely, but what prompted it was booking a free range west Texas aoudad hunt for 2022. I have 14 weighted points for CO bighorn, but it’s highly doubtful I’ll ever draw. I quit accumulating points now that they charge $100 each year plus the fact that if you draw the tag is $2,200. Aoudad is the poor mans sheep hunt. For now anyway. Shots out there are typically 400 yards or more. 80 or more in a herd. Lots of eyes and they’re tough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Shots typically 400 yards, wow!
Quite a feat with archery gear then!!


----------



## dougell

Not at all Mathias.You just have to shoot a 600gr arrow with 30% foc.


----------



## vonfoust

I practice out to 500 yards with my bow so a 400 yard shot is a gimme.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The trip with a friend we had planned for today fell through, so I went solo with the bike.

I left the house 20 minutes earlier this morning but somehow ended up getting to my destination only a few minutes earlier then yesterday...and turned out I would have needed most of those 20 minutes I lost somewhere. 
Heading up the bank below where I saw the 2 gobblers yesterday, I thought I heard a gobble...made the top of the hill and definitely heard one. I figured I knew about where it was coming from and if he was any further away, I likely wouldn't have heard him at all. 
2 more gobbles, the last at 5:40 and he was done as far as I heard. Got light pretty fast and the bird was in a rather open area so I didn't attempt getting much closer...I also thought the guy I saw yesterday was in that area somewhere and half expected to hear a shot any moment (as I have before from there)...but...never heard one. I think I know roughly where that bird went after flying down but didn't go after it...my luck that guy probably wasn't even around today.

I ended up staying mostly within earshot of where I saw the 2 gobblers late yesterday morning. Saw another y buck that went past me nibbling along at maybe 15yds, watched a bald eagle floating around high above, changed my location 3 times and called on and off through out the morning but never saw a turkey or heard one again. Missed a few good photo ops the last 2 days but did take a pic today...


----------



## fap1800

Ah...good 'ole whistle pig. The new "ground chicken" should the meat shortage really take off. I've actually heard they're not bad eating. Can anyone corroborate that? 

No luck for me this morning. Had a gobbler about 300 yards on the other side of the line, but couldn't get him to come. This property is 120 acres and the owner says he sees birds all the time. Oh well. Give it a go perhaps tomorrow. It is indeed a hot bed for deer as I jumped a dozen or so. The owner has quite the system for hunting. Has a log book where you sign in and pick the zone where you're hunting. That way if others come they know where not to go. Only six log ins last deer season. Only four hunts in November...same two guy on the same two days. Maybe see if the owner would be willing to trade access during deer season for some chainsaw work.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Ah...good 'ole whistle pig. The new "ground chicken" should the meat shortage really take off. I've actually heard they're not bad eating. Can anyone corroborate that?
> 
> No luck for me this morning. Had a gobbler about 300 yards on the other side of the line, but couldn't get him to come. This property is 120 acres and the owner says he sees birds all the time. Oh well. Give it a go perhaps tomorrow. It is indeed a hot bed for deer as I jumped a dozen or so. The owner has quite the system for hunting. Has a log book where you sign in and pick the zone where you're hunting. That way if others come they know where not to go. Only six log ins last deer season. Only four hunts in November...same two guy on the same two days. Maybe see if the owner would be willing to trade access during deer season for some chainsaw work.


Growing up my Dad was big into woodchuck hunting, between he and his buddy there were at least 6-700 killed per year. I'd put down a few around baseball and basketball practices as well. I was about 14 when I made the mistake of asking "What does a ground hog taste like?" 
I was gutting and skinning a groundhog to put on the grill before I realized that was a stupid question. Mom wasn't real thrilled either. 

It really didn't taste bad, I just couldn't get over the fact that I was eating a ground hog.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Growing up my Dad was big into woodchuck hunting, between he and his buddy there were at least 6-700 killed per year. I'd put down a few around baseball and basketball practices as well. I was about 14 when I made the mistake of asking "What does a ground hog taste like?"
> I was gutting and skinning a groundhog to put on the grill before I realized that was a stupid question. Mom wasn't real thrilled either.
> 
> It really didn't taste bad, I just couldn't get over the fact that I was eating a ground hog.


Lol! Yeah...they certainly are a dirty animal. I guess if someone did the dirty work for me I could maybe crock pot one and manage.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

fap1800 said:


> Ah...good 'ole whistle pig. The new "ground chicken" should the meat shortage really take off. I've actually heard they're not bad eating. Can anyone corroborate that?
> 
> No luck for me this morning. Had a gobbler about 300 yards on the other side of the line, but couldn't get him to come. This property is 120 acres and the owner says he sees birds all the time. Oh well. Give it a go perhaps tomorrow. It is indeed a hot bed for deer as I jumped a dozen or so. The owner has quite the system for hunting. Has a log book where you sign in and pick the zone where you're hunting. That way if others come they know where not to go. Only six log ins last deer season. Only four hunts in November...same two guy on the same two days. Maybe see if the owner would be willing to trade access during deer season for some chainsaw work.


That's kinda cool that he does that. Doesn't seem very necessary with that small of a parcel and that few of hunters...still pretty neat though.

Good luck if you go after that bird tomorrow. Not sure yet if I'm going to give my legs a rest yet or give it hell again.



vonfoust said:


> Growing up my Dad was big into woodchuck hunting, between he and his buddy there were at least 6-700 killed per year. I'd put down a few around baseball and basketball practices as well. I was about 14 when I made the mistake of asking "What does a ground hog taste like?"
> I was gutting and skinning a groundhog to put on the grill before I realized that was a stupid question. Mom wasn't real thrilled either.
> 
> It really didn't taste bad, I just couldn't get over the fact that I was eating a ground hog.


I must have killed hundreds if not into the thousands of them too, but it took me a few summers to do with my bow. Probably the better part of 20 years ago the last time I hunted them. I was told there actually not bad at all to eat but never tried one.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Looking like a 'Hot Hands' day Saturday. Windy and cold with possible snow showers and temps could be in the 20's to start with...without the windchill. Don't know how the birds will react to that but it sure ain't gonna feel like spring.


----------



## Buckdat

I have in fact tasted groundhog, and I will tell you if that's as bad a thing as you ever have to eat, you ain't doing bad! Very mild taste like chicken in that it tastes like what ever you put on it. It's a light meat. Pain in the butt to skin and not nearly as much meat on one as you'd expect. But seriously, if the urge strikes you don't hold back. My whole family tried one and nobody had a bad word


----------



## TauntoHawk

A little different hunting gear this time, got my remote remote work set along to work while upstate. Potentially could be here a week hunting first few hours of the morning then work rest of the day.

My cousins old room look like he graduated high school last week and not 17yrs ago but his old desk is in use again.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Well I got busted Wednesday morning getting bow into position by a longbeard :embara: Passed the 2 Jake's and then he appeared out of nowhere. He was a nice one too. I screwed up. Had just hung the bow after the Jakes disappeared and was getting things together since I had to go to work. He just materialized like they do and the branch the bow was on got caught, like where the string meets the limb kinda got stuck and wouldn't let go :frusty: When it did the limb moved a good bit and well............... Don't think he really knew what was up but something was wrong and he boogied, lol! Had I just waited a few more mins before hanging her up :sad:


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> A little different hunting gear this time, got my remote remote work set along to work while upstate. Potentially could be here a week hunting first few hours of the morning then work rest of the day.
> 
> My cousins old room look like he graduated high school last week and not 17yrs ago but his old desk is in use again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That's fantastic! Hopefully this works out and you can use the remote work station in the fall too!


----------



## Gene94

davydtune said:


> Well I got busted Wednesday morning getting bow into position by a longbeard :embara: Passed the 2 Jake's and then he appeared out of nowhere. He was a nice one too. I screwed up. Had just hung the bow after the Jakes disappeared and was getting things together since I had to go to work. He just materialized like they do and the branch the bow was on got caught, like where the string meets the limb kinda got stuck and wouldn't let go :frusty: When it did the limb moved a good bit and well............... Don't think he really knew what was up but something was wrong and he boogied, lol! Had I just waited a few more mins before hanging her up :sad:


Man I hate to hear that Davy! You wont forget that experience though!

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Tough break Davy...better luck the next time!

No blind or decoys?
I give you guys props that try to get them with a bow. I've only taken a few with the bow and to be honest find it challenging enough alot of the time to get everything to come together with a shotgun let alone getting drawn on one without getting spotted while doing so. Those eyes don't miss much, especially if there's more then one bird...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Saw charts of this in a PA Game News from February I think. Found some graphs of it online for those that like to see where the money comes from and goes that our commission uses every year.










and the same charts with a bit more info here: https://www.pgc.pa.gov/InformationResources/Pages/Finances.aspx


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Lol! Yeah...they certainly are a dirty animal. I guess if someone did the dirty work for me I could maybe crock pot one and manage.


What got me was talking to the farmer he said "They are a clean animal. They only eat clover, not like a bear. They eat anything." I haven't hunted them in 15-20 years now (and even then was 'half fast') and with my wife I'm in no danger of tasting it again :darkbeer:


----------



## Billy H

My jon boat and trailer are in this barn 😫 Boat is untouched but way back in there. If it wasn’t for quarantine the boat would be at the lake.😤


----------



## nicko

Ugh! Did this just happen Billy?


----------



## Billy H

This week it happened. It wasn’t like that last Saturday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

No birds for us...worked them everyday, had hens in range all but one day...toms pretty much shut up as soon as they hit the ground and didn't fire up again until after the noon quitting time...2x we fired one up between 11:30 and quitting, just couldn't get them to commit in time. Roosted birds 2x, the second time we got to within 100 yards of his post, but he stayed on that perch until 5:50 gobbling his head off...BAD news for public ground, as he was virtually surrounded by 5:30 which was supremely disappointing for us as I was there until 9:10PM putting him to bed, then had a 1.5 mile hump back to camp, only to be back in the same general area by 4:40AM. He finally had enough of the longbox johnnies and simply sailed from roost down the valley. We did work one jake and another father son team found a way to slip between us and the bird and the kid shot the jake. As frustrated as I was, there is just something about seeing a kid so excited. While his father apologized as he thought my calling was hens, I just took it as compliment on my calling and congratulated them both...Ty wasn't as forgiving. 

We're doing our best to practice social distancing at the camp...my youngest brother and his girlfriend showed up a day early so Ty and I left as soon as our Thursday hunt was done. My brother is up until Sat afternoon, my parents heading up on Monday, with my kid brother going back for the weekend on 5/14. I might shoot up Monday night to hunt with my dad until my brother shows up again on the 14th...waiting to see how much school work Ty has.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

We did have a good time and if we were hunting porcupines, we would have been in good shape. Ran into 4 different ones (lol). He did well with the fly rod for the first time...practiced on the lake to start to help limit catching a limit of fish sticks on the stream....he killed it with the spinnin rod as usual, that was until he stumbled across a hole with a nice palamino swimming....he spent 3.5 hours in the same spot with 30+ baits, lures, flies, etc...trying to get that sucker.

Yes that last one is an ice-sickle...4 our of 6 days started at or below freezing...on Wednesday we got 2” of snow


----------



## vonfoust

Man that sucks Billy! 

Joe nice pictures! Twice in the last few weeks I've been pulling quills out of my dogs face, mouth and nose. The first time was a 2 hour ordeal. I've generally left the porkys alone over the last few years but not anymore.


----------



## nicko

My buddy is up in Potter with his son. Said they had birds gobbling before 6 am and then nothing the rest of the morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> My buddy is up in Potter with his son. Said they had birds gobbling before 6 am and then nothing the rest of the morning.


Seems to be popular consensus from everyone we connected with going there and back...


----------



## nicko

Just got the call my gun is done being refinished. Heading up to pick it up now. 

Finally something to look forward to.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome pics Joe!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Buckeye Bunch is 3 for 3.was pulling into my spot about 9:00 and there was a gobbler and 2 hens across the street and down the road about 400 yds. I started walking down the drive to field i was gonna hunt and i have a box call thats really loud,so i made some calls hoping they might hear me.no response.i popped up my blind put my decoys out and sat down.20 minutes later a birds hammers about 125yds.i made a couple soft calls just to let him know where i was and they popped out about 150yds in front of me.The hens were feeding and he was in full strut almost the entire time.the hens saw the decoys they made their way my direction and the gobbler was hanging back.The hens came running to the decoys knocked over my hen decoy and were beating it up.Then the gobbler went out of strut started walking pretty fast towards my jake decoy.he got about 5 yds from the decoy and i shot,face planted no flopping no nothing DOA.


----------



## nicko

You’ve been deadly this spring Darrin. Congrats!!!


----------



## nicko

1969 Browning High Power in .30-06 courtesy of Shiffers Gunsmithing in Hamburg PA.

Stock refinished, recheckered, barrel re-blued, and general cleanup. Pretty happy with the finished product.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Palm!

Heard about a real nice local bird taken the first day...22lbs with 1-1/4" spurs and an 11-1/2" beard but haven't heard about many other birds being taken so far and the first week is generally when the most fall. 
Thinking-hoping the lack of overall gobbling will thin out the less dedicated a bit earlier this season. Tomorrow's forecast alone has already made a few shy away from going out too. Fair weather hunters! :wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> 1969 Browning High Power in .30-06 courtesy of Shiffers Gunsmithing in Hamburg PA.
> 
> Stock refinished, recheckered, barrel re-blued, and general cleanup. Pretty happy with the finished product.


Gun is beautiful Nick!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats Palm!
> 
> Heard about a real nice local bird taken the first day...22lbs with 1-1/4" spurs and an 11-1/2" beard but haven't heard about many other birds being taken so far and the first week is generally when the most fall.
> Thinking-hoping the lack of overall gobbling will thin out the less dedicated a bit earlier this season. Tomorrow's forecast alone has already made a few shy away from going out too. Fair weather hunters! :wink:


Thanks brother!


----------



## Mathias

Some great stuff here; nice birds, nice pics, nice rifle....

and then we ruin it with another month of house arrest


----------



## Goneoutdoors

Mathias said:


> Some great stuff here; nice birds, nice pics, nice rifle....
> 
> and then we ruin it with another month of house arrest


Looks like the first county is going against Wolf, Lebanon County informed him today they are opening next week Friday going against the June 4th stay at home order...stay tuned! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Goneoutdoors said:


> Looks like the first county is going against Wolf, Lebanon County informed him today they are opening next week Friday going against the June 4th stay at home order...stay tuned!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good, I hope it snowballs!


----------



## nicko

Goneoutdoors said:


> Looks like the first county is going against Wolf, Lebanon County informed him today they are opening next week Friday going against the June 4th stay at home order...stay tuned!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Should be interesting for sure.


----------



## Billy H

That rifle is a nice piece. Looks like a Belgian safari with the FN Mauser bolt. That's a keeper.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> That rifle is a nice piece. Looks like a Belgian safari with the FN Mauser bolt. That's a keeper.


Spot on Billy. Right down to grade and country of build.

My Dad bought it brand new in 1969, the year I was born, last of 4 kids. Cost of the refinishing was $318 (bargain IMO), my Dad paid under $350 for it. When my Mom heard that, she said “we had 4 kids, living on hotdogs, and you bought a gun??? “.


----------



## davydtune

Gene94 said:


> Man I hate to hear that Davy! You wont forget that experience though!
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Oh for sure :teeth: That's why it's called huntin


----------



## davydtune

AjPUNISHER said:


> Tough break Davy...better luck the next time!
> 
> No blind or decoys?
> I give you guys props that try to get them with a bow. I've only taken a few with the bow and to be honest find it challenging enough alot of the time to get everything to come together with a shotgun let alone getting drawn on one without getting spotted while doing so. Those eyes don't miss much, especially if there's more then one bird...


Thanks  No blind and since I was out for a quick hunt before work I was lazy and didn't put a deek out :embara:


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> 1969 Browning High Power in .30-06 courtesy of Shiffers Gunsmithing in Hamburg PA.
> 
> Stock refinished, recheckered, barrel re-blued, and general cleanup. Pretty happy with the finished product.


Nice Nick,,,was down your way delivering...North of you 724 Unionville,,,opposite of West Pottstown...I delivered off Unionville rd,,,west..of 724


----------



## davydtune

I believe there are a few that hang in here that pack deer out as apposed to dragging or carting them? What pack/frame you using? I've been looking hard and I want something light and adaptable. Basically I want to pack into remote mountain locations prepared to hunt from the ground or a saddle and to be able to bone deer and haul out. Pretty sure I'm going with an Eberlestock F1 frame and a couple batwing bags. Figure I get a good meat bag and I'm golden  Was looking at a Slumberjack Deadfall as well but I like the modular approach of the F1.


----------



## TauntoHawk

davydtune said:


> I believe there are a few that hang in here that pack deer out as apposed to dragging or carting them? What pack/frame you using? I've been looking hard and I want something light and adaptable. Basically I want to pack into remote mountain locations prepared to hunt from the ground or a saddle and to be able to bone deer and haul out. Pretty sure I'm going with an Eberlestock F1 frame and a couple batwing bags. Figure I get a good meat bag and I'm golden  Was looking at a Slumberjack Deadfall as well but I like the modular approach of the F1.


I have a mystery ranch pop up and love it, 4.5lb day pack and then I can flip up the frame attached the loader straps pull the bag away from the frame and have a whole load shelf for quarters or a treestand is seconds. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

That’s a beaut, Nick. Came out great. 

The lockdown is ridiculous. Doylestown businesses are dropping like flies. The Bucks County Commissioners sent a letter to Wolf to ease the restrictions since the overwhelming majority of cases here are in nursing homes. Crickets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Lebanon county appears to have started something. Cumberland county sheriffs office said their office "will not be enforcing any 'order' that violates our Constitutional Rights" and "I have no intentions in turning local business owners into criminals". Dauphin county commissioners said "It is time to reopen the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania and return our state to the people (as prescribed by our Constitution) and not run it as a dictatorship.”

It's not just the civilian population that has had enough.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Lebanon county appears to have started something. Cumberland county sheriffs office said their office "will not be enforcing any 'order' that violates our Constitutional Rights" and "I have no intentions in turning local business owners into criminals". Dauphin county commissioners said "It is time to reopen the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania and return our state to the people (as prescribed by our Constitution) and not run it as a dictatorship.”
> 
> It's not just the civilian population that has had enough.


Yeah I'm hearing alot of this now. American defiance will stand above all else. The government does not want to wake a sleeping giant. It appears they are hell bent on poking us though to see what they can get away with.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## TauntoHawk

Don't usually snow track for turkey hunting. Today was some rough hunting wind chills had things in the teens. Only gobbles was from a Jake and came across some hen tracks and scratchings.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

TauntoHawk said:


> Don't usually snow track for turkey hunting. Today was some rough hunting wind chills had things in the teens. Only gobbles was from a Jake and came across some hen tracks and scratchings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Good hiking weather ,going in am...deer scouting


----------



## 12-Ringer

My kid brother got to see his first strutting tom while hunting today in the snow...unfortunately 400 yards away and he watched with his binos. Was 16 degrees actual temps with 9-degree windchill...COLD....but he had a small victory at least.


----------



## TauntoHawk

full moon64 said:


> Good hiking weather ,going in am...deer scouting


Yeah I put 20,000 steps in on public a did get distracted by the January feels by looking at deer sign instead.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

TauntoHawk said:


> Yeah I put 20,000 steps in on public a did get distracted by the January feels by looking at deer sign instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


me too,,,buck bedding in am,,,finding gold in woods is like seeing strutting tom,,I used too like turkey hunting in NJ in 80's too early 90's..Too dangerous for me after that..One close call was enough..100% archery now:thumbs_up


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hunted the same property that was a bit overcrowded last Saturday. Seen one longbeard traveling solo way over on the neighbors early this morning. The wind and it's chill was brutal but managed to have a trio of jakes hear me and come in around 9am. Action was done for the morning after that and didn't see any hens today, but I didn't see any of those other hunter's either.


----------



## vonfoust

Getting distracted by deer sign is a specialty of mine.


----------



## BowhunterT100

vonfoust said:


> Getting distracted by deer sign is a specialty of mine.


Same here!!


----------



## davydtune

TauntoHawk said:


> I have a mystery ranch pop up and love it, 4.5lb day pack and then I can flip up the frame attached the loader straps pull the bag away from the frame and have a whole load shelf for quarters or a treestand is seconds.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That's a nice pack too 

I actually just ordered the Slumberjack Deadfall 65  After looking at several and really getting it between it and the Eberlestock I just couldn't see paying almost twice as much to do the same thing plus the Deadfall is almost 2lbs lighter than the Eberlestock setup the way I needed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Getting distracted by deer sign is a specialty of mine.


LOL....that is the hardest part about shed hunting for me...I know that I find a few, but can't imagine how many I miss when I start looking for "the tree" because "the sign" is good.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Which Pop-up do you have Taunto? I just sold my 28 in favor of the Pintler...the Pintler serves my needs much better and with a $20 mod it is virtually the same as the newer $450 Pintler that MR sells. The Pintler is a little much for just a whitetail daypack, but I can throw my Summit, M60 with sticks, my m7 with sticks IN the pack and carry it 4x as far as I did with just pack straps on a stand.....I cannot believe it too me this many years to realize the benefit a pack like that offers to a mobile East coast whitetail hunter. Yes, they aren't light, but to be honest, you don't "FEEL" the weight. These packs with frames, load lifters, and lumbar belts are designed to haul NOT carry and YES there is a difference. I can pack my my gear, including my HBS, my stand of choice, and strap my weapon to the pack (the only thing strapped to, everything else is IN the pack) with no issue. 

I am waiting on new buckles from MR as they are currently closed and making masks for the Covid-19 Crisis. When they arrive, I plan on putting together a short clip as a few have asked.

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Which Pop-up do you have Taunto? I just sold my 28 in favor of the Pintler...the Pintler serves my needs much better and with a $20 mod it is virtually the same as the newer $450 Pintler that MR sells. The Pintler is a little much for just a whitetail daypack, but I can throw my Summit, M60 with sticks, my m7 with sticks IN the pack and carry it 4x as far as I did with just pack straps on a stand.....I cannot believe it too me this many years to realize the benefit a pack like that offers to a mobile East coast whitetail hunter. Yes, they aren't light, but to be honest, you don't "FEEL" the weight. These packs with frames, load lifters, and lumbar belts are designed to haul NOT carry and YES there is a difference. I can pack my my gear, including my HBS, my stand of choice, and strap my weapon to the pack (the only thing strapped to, everything else is IN the pack) with no issue.
> 
> I am waiting on new buckles from MR as they are currently closed and making masks for the Covid-19 Crisis. When they arrive, I plan on putting together a short clip as a few have asked.
> 
> Joe


I've got the 18 because I wanted a fairly small daypack for the bag. I've used it a bunch to haul my lone wolf hand climber and my iwom.

For rifle and muzzleloader I add the kifaru gun bearer which is sweet. It's the pack I plan to take to Idaho in 2021

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice


----------



## TauntoHawk

My father had his NY license from last fall so I picked the closest piece of state forest from my uncle's in NY and we went up to get a Sunday morning hunt in. Great morning, heard 5 birds all roosted on private but two of them where just over the line. They came in fast just screaming at every call, perfect pair of 2yr olds and my father got busted at 35yds. I think I said stop moving more times to him then any youth hunter. I called them in 2 more times on other set ups but they'd always skirt out of range until a coyote came to check out the fun and flushed them both. The other group of birds sounded like they got in a private field and held there all morning until they went quiet.

Sure beat sitting here looking out the window wishing the weather on another nice Sunday could have switched places with a yucky Saturday in PA. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

TauntoHawk sounds like a good hunt....Atleast you enjoyed your day in the woods...

I scouted in am deer...finished a man made blind up for Halloween til the end archery season...set-up...

I Hooted all over mountain range No response...:turkey:


----------



## dougell

davydtune said:


> I believe there are a few that hang in here that pack deer out as apposed to dragging or carting them? What pack/frame you using? I've been looking hard and I want something light and adaptable. Basically I want to pack into remote mountain locations prepared to hunt from the ground or a saddle and to be able to bone deer and haul out. Pretty sure I'm going with an Eberlestock F1 frame and a couple batwing bags. Figure I get a good meat bag and I'm golden  Was looking at a Slumberjack Deadfall as well but I like the modular approach of the F1.









just use cheap drawstring type packs that I get at Walmart for like $30.I can easily stuff a whole deer in one.Here's my son packing one out last year


----------



## fap1800

Packs are like quality boots. What works for one guy doesn't necessarily work for someone else. It's really all about how it fits your torso. I've had Mystery Ranch, Arc'teryx, Eberlestock, Exo and have tried my buddy's Kifaru. Mystery Ranch packs are bomb proof, but are heavy. I don't think there's anything that a NICE frame won't carry. The lack of functioning load lifters was a bit of a disappointment, but I know some of their newer packs have addressed that like the Popup. The X1 Eberlestock I wasn't much of a fan of. That carried an elk quarter so low on your back you felt like you would fall backwards. The ILBE from Arc'Teryx was another bomb proof pack but man was it heavy. I've been using the Exo K2 for the past few years. That frame seems to carry any load with no problem and even managed moose loads in the 150lb range. The strength to weight ratio of that Exo frame is pretty impressive. Here's my buddy hauling a moose rear quarter in his K2.


----------



## Gene94

My 2nd cousin got this PA bird this morning. I think its the best spurs I've ever seen on a PA bird personally.









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

GREAT Tom!!!

Joe


----------



## Gene94

1.375" spurs....11.125" beard and 21 pounds.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Ouch. Those look nasty!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome bird!!


----------



## nicko

Damn! Big bird. Congrats to your cousin,


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Packs are like quality boots. What works for one guy doesn't necessarily work for someone else. It's really all about how it fits your torso. I've had Mystery Ranch, Arc'teryx, Eberlestock, Exo and have tried my buddy's Kifaru. Mystery Ranch packs are bomb proof, but are heavy. I don't think there's anything that a NICE frame won't carry. The lack of functioning load lifters was a bit of a disappointment, but I know some of their newer packs have addressed that like the Popup. The X1 Eberlestock I wasn't much of a fan of. That carried an elk quarter so low on your back you felt like you would fall backwards. The ILBE from Arc'Teryx was another bomb proof pack but man was it heavy. I've been using the Exo K2 for the past few years. That frame seems to carry any load with no problem and even managed moose loads in the 150lb range. The strength to weight ratio of that Exo frame is pretty impressive. Here's my buddy hauling a moose rear quarter in his K2.
> 
> View attachment 7156555


I think you'll notice a big difference when hauling 150lbs of moose vs 60lbs of deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Packs are like quality boots. What works for one guy doesn't necessarily work for someone else. It's really all about how it fits your torso. I've had Mystery Ranch, Arc'teryx, Eberlestock, Exo and have tried my buddy's Kifaru. Mystery Ranch packs are bomb proof, but are heavy. I don't think there's anything that a NICE frame won't carry. The lack of functioning load lifters was a bit of a disappointment, but I know some of their newer packs have addressed that like the Popup. The X1 Eberlestock I wasn't much of a fan of. That carried an elk quarter so low on your back you felt like you would fall backwards. The ILBE from Arc'Teryx was another bomb proof pack but man was it heavy. I've been using the Exo K2 for the past few years. That frame seems to carry any load with no problem and even managed moose loads in the 150lb range. The strength to weight ratio of that Exo frame is pretty impressive. Here's my buddy hauling a moose rear quarter in his K2.
> 
> View attachment 7156555



If money were no option it would be a Kifaru ultralite frame with a Stryker pack...I had a chance to work one for a week and feel in love, but just can't dedicate those kinds of funds to a pack, so the search began with that Kifaru as the benchmark. Looking high and low, trial and error, I settled on the Mystery Ranch Pintler. 

The Kifaru comes in at 5.6lbs with 1800ci of space and the Pintler comes in 5.4lbs with 2500ci of space. The Stryker had every detail planed out, moveable buckles as to not put pressure on pack contents when packing...might not sound important, but if you are hauling camera gear, etc...it very well could be....

The first thing than my friends and family said was that I was nuts and don't need a pack like that....I thought the very same for the longest time, until I had the opportunity to use one. The Pintler on included the guidelite frame allows me to pack my Summit, or my Milleniums with sticks with almost ZERO issue. The 2500ci of internal pack space is plenty to haul almost all my outer-wear while hiking in. Trust me when I say that you DO NOT feel the pack-weight on these frame systems. In this day and age of micro stands and carbon fiber steps driving to the lightest possible set-up, I went the other way adding a 5lb pack to my back and it was the best decision I've ever made.

Here's the best part...the MR packs are often featured on several discount such as camofire....it literally cost me $5 from walmart to convert one of the older, discounted model Pintler's be as efficient as the newer $450 packs. Yes, those $5 buckles broke and I am waiting on an $18 set of specialized buckles. As soon as they arrive I will put together a short video to showcase.

If you are mobile hunter who has to pack any stand more than 1/4 mile...I'd highly encourage you to consider a frame pack. I agree with fap, you'll want to try a few to find what works for you, but don't sleep on what many of us here on the East Coast widely consider a West Coast tool. I'd bet dollars to donuts some of you would be as instantly sold as I was....

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Gene94 said:


> 1.375" spurs....11.125" beard and 21 pounds.


Congrats to your cous on a great bird!


----------



## nicko

Deer abuse case from this past gun season appears to have finally come to a close.

https://wjactv.com/news/local/brook...n-viral-deer-torture-video-case-officials-say


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> If money were no option it would be a Kifaru ultralite frame with a Stryker pack...I had a chance to work one for a week and feel in love, but just can't dedicate those kinds of funds to a pack, so the search began with that Kifaru as the benchmark. Looking high and low, trial and error, I settled on the Mystery Ranch Pintler.
> 
> The Kifaru comes in at 5.6lbs with 1800ci of space and the Pintler comes in 5.4lbs with 2500ci of space. The Stryker had every detail planed out, moveable buckles as to not put pressure on pack contents when packing...might not sound important, but if you are hauling camera gear, etc...it very well could be....
> 
> The first thing than my friends and family said was that I was nuts and don't need a pack like that....I thought the very same for the longest time, until I had the opportunity to use one. The Pintler on included the guidelite frame allows me to pack my Summit, or my Milleniums with sticks with almost ZERO issue. The 2500ci of internal pack space is plenty to haul almost all my outer-wear while hiking in. Trust me when I say that you DO NOT feel the pack-weight on these frame systems. In this day and age of micro stands and carbon fiber steps driving to the lightest possible set-up, I went the other way adding a 5lb pack to my back and it was the best decision I've ever made.
> 
> Here's the best part...the MR packs are often featured on several discount such as camofire....it literally cost me $5 from walmart to convert one of the older, discounted model Pintler's be as efficient as the newer $450 packs. Yes, those $5 buckles broke and I am waiting on an $18 set of specialized buckles. As soon as they arrive I will put together a short video to showcase.
> 
> If you are mobile hunter who has to pack any stand more than 1/4 mile...I'd highly encourage you to consider a frame pack. I agree with fap, you'll want to try a few to find what works for you, but don't sleep on what many of us here on the East Coast widely consider a West Coast tool. I'd bet dollars to donuts some of you would be as instantly sold as I was....
> 
> Joe


To each his own but I never understood the need to take a pack in the Pa woods.I have a buddy that comes up to hunt most weekends and he brings a pack that he could live a month in the woods with lol.If it doesn't fit in my pockets,I don't take it.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Deer abuse case from this past gun season appears to have finally come to a close.
> 
> https://wjactv.com/news/local/brook...n-viral-deer-torture-video-case-officials-say


I would have liked to see jail time. Although having his hunting privileges revoked for 15 years is pretty stiff!


----------



## dougell

I know the judge on a casual basis and while I haven't talked to him about the case,I can tell you that he's a tough judge and a serious hunter.I know his brother much better and he's actually a sitting BOC member.I'm pretty certain they wanted to hammer these kids but hunting,trapping and fishing are specifically excluded from felony animal cruelty charges.I think the court's hands were tied.


----------



## dougell

A few weeks ago,a guy about a mile from me shot three of his neighbor's cows that went through the fence and wandered into his yard.He didn't kill them but shot them at close enough range with a 12 ga to do significant damage.They ended up charging the guy with multiple felonies and I doubt any will be dropped.I know both guys very well and I'l shocked because they're both pretty decent guys.The guy who shot the cows was out twp ordinance officer for the past 25 years and he lost his job over it the day after the incident happened.Even though he worked for the twp,he didn't get off easy.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> To each his own but I never understood the need to take a pack in the Pa woods.I have a buddy that comes up to hunt most weekends and he brings a pack that he could live a month in the woods with lol.If it doesn't fit in my pockets,I don't take it.


Have you seen Nicko's car for a weekend trip? He's gonna have to buy a trailer:wink:


----------



## dougell

My buddy strictly uses an API climber and straps this massive pack over it for a 2 hour hunt.It must weigh 60lbs.I laugh at him every time I hunt with him.You should see him getting ready.It's like he's going to the prom.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> To each his own but I never understood the need to take a pack in the Pa woods.I have a buddy that comes up to hunt most weekends and he brings a pack that he could live a month in the woods with lol.If it doesn't fit in my pockets,I don't take it.


You're luckier than most of us...and I'll leave it at that...


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> My buddy strictly uses an API climber and straps this massive pack over it for a 2 hour hunt.It must weigh 60lbs.I laugh at him every time I hunt with him.You should see him getting ready.It's like he's going to the prom.


Climbing treestand and loaded pack? Sounds like no prom that I ever went to.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Climbing treestand and loaded pack? Sounds like no prom that I ever went to.


Good point.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Have you seen Nicko's car for a weekend trip? He's gonna have to buy a trailer:wink:


In my defense , I've started bringing nearly all my own food and trying to buy as little as I need to on a trip. But sometimes my trips resemble Noahs ark because I seem to bring two of everything.....two bows, two stands, two pairs of boots.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> You're luckier than most of us...and I'll leave it at that...


How am I lucky?Bow/Gun,knife,binoculars,grunt call.That's all I take.If I'm hunting from morning til dark,I take a bottle of water and a couple candy bars.If I'm hunting by myself,I don't even bring a cell phone because I don't want bothered.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I think you'll notice a big difference when hauling 150lbs of moose vs 60lbs of deer.


Of course, but regardless of what weight I'm packing, I still want it high on my back and locked in tight. Side hilling a ridge with a good amount of weight (even 60lbs) that's not secure, riding low and shifting with each step is not a comfortable situation to be in. After packing weight in garbage packs vs. a quality pack, I'll never go back. It's not worth the pain and it certainly isn't worth the risk of injury. 

There's a lot of vertical up north and if I was hunting deer and got one on the ground I'd want to be able to come out with it. Same concept as western hunting. Making a trip out to get a frame only to come back in is just wasted energy IMO. I also run a med kit in my pack. Not because I'm not tough or whatever, but I owe it to my family, especially my kids. Even venturing a few miles off the trail can turn into a serious matter very quickly. 

About the 6 minute mark. Freaky crap happens. 




And no offense, Doug, but not bringing a cell phone in is about on par with not wearing a safety harness these days.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> How am I lucky?Bow/Gun,knife,binoculars,grunt call.That's all I take.If I'm hunting from morning til dark,I take a bottle of water and a couple candy bars.If I'm hunting by myself,I don't even bring a cell phone because I don't want bothered.


Most of us can't walk out our door, ride an ebike (yet) or take a brief drive to 100s of acres of relatively undisturbed ground with preset stand sites or are comfortable in a saddle. I for one averaged a 1.65 mile hike every time I left my car on the side of a road or in a public parking lot after driving anywhere from 35-95 minutes from my home, often on land where my stand has to come in and out with me each day. A pack like the Pintler, allows me to wear the lightest layers possible to my site to help counter working up a sweat. When I get to my stand and climb, my pack is relatively empty (pretty much essentials that could fit in my pockets if that's all I was taking) but my pack is usually filled it with the gear I am wearing. I don't make the drive to my spots in my gear, especially the longer drives and have some spots where I leave my car in sweats, hike 1/4 the way in and change into my gear. Pulling over in Swarthmore and getting out of you car dressed in camo, is a recipe for having an entourage waiting when I come out at night. I have my Pinlter packed with all of my gear, my stand, and my bow/crossbow strapped to it. Can wait till the coast is clear, grab it and go. 

Like I said, you're luckier...and like you said, to each their own. This pack has made things much easier for me. I might look like a Sherpa when I leave my car, but it was WAY worse before this pack...like your buddy, I'd be strapping gear and clothing to my stand, hoping it doesn't make noise or fall off on my hike and kill my shoulders and back with the crappy straps...even the new LWCG carry system doesn't compare to hauling my stand in the Pintler as everything is IN the pack except my weapon.

Joe


----------



## dougell

No offense taken but I lived 40 years without one so I don't see a cell phone as a necessity


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Most of us can't walk out our door, ride an ebike (yet) or take a brief drive to 100s of acres of relatively undisturbed ground with preset stand sites or are comfortable in a saddle. I for one averaged a 1.65 mile hike every time I left my car on the side of a road or in a public parking lot after driving anywhere from 35-95 minutes from my home, often on land where my stand has to come in and out with me each day. A pack like the Pintler, allows me to wear the lightest layers possible to my site to help counter working up a sweat. When I get to my stand and climb, my pack is relatively empty (pretty much essentials that could fit in my pockets if that's all I was taking) but my pack is usually filled it with the gear I am wearing. I don't make the drive to my spots in my gear, especially the longer drives and have some spots where I leave my car in sweats, hike 1/4 the way in and change into my gear. Pulling over in Swarthmore and getting out of you car dressed in camo, is a recipe for having an entourage waiting when I come out at night. I have my Pinlter packed with all of my gear, my stand, and my bow/crossbow strapped to it. Can wait till the coast is clear, grab it and go.
> 
> Like I said, you're luckier...and like you said, to each their own. This pack has made things much easier for me. I might look like a Sherpa when I leave my car, but it was WAY worse before this pack...like your buddy, I'd be strapping gear and clothing to my stand, hoping it doesn't make noise or fall off on my hike and kill my shoulders and back with the crappy straps...even the new LWCG carry system doesn't compare to hauling my stand in the Pintler as everything is IN the pack except my weapon.
> 
> Joe


I hunt remote public land and I haven't killed a deer within miles of my house in probably 7 or 8 years.I could but it's not what I want to get out of the experience.


----------



## nicko

Less gear to carry is one of my favorite parts of the gun season. I lug so much equipment around and cram my pack full throughout bow season. The stripped down simplicity of gun hunting is a welcome change.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I hunt remote public land and I haven't killed a deer within miles of my house in probably 7 or 8 years.I could but it's not what I want to get out of the experience.


Like I said ...lucky...there is nothing remote about the public land down here even 2-3 miles deep (on the rare cases you can get 2-3 miles deep without crossing a shopping center or highway) LOL


----------



## full moon64

Gene94 said:


> My 2nd cousin got this PA bird this morning. I think its the best spurs I've ever seen on a PA bird personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Awsome bird...


----------



## dougell

What does that have to do with carrying a big pack?If you pack your work cloths in and out of the woods with you,I'd speculate that you're certainly in the minority.I just hate carrying junk with me.In archery season I always hunted out of a climber and the steep hikes get steeper every year.My son has been hunting out of hang-ons but the set up,preparation and removal is just a pain in my rear and makes hunting less fun.This past year I refined my set up.Now I use a JX3 hybrid with one small,light stick to climb with.The total weight I carry in the woods is 11 lbs and I can climb faster and be more comfortable than if I used a climber or hang-on.I'm also not limited with the tree I can hunt out of.I got my son a recon sling this year and for a saddle,it's extremely comfortable and far more mobile than any climber or hang-on.Surprisingly,he likes it better than the JX3 so it saved me about $400.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've never owned a cellphone but probably should have one just incase I would someday need it.
Been backpack hunting for over 20years with a mountain bike (about half my hunts or more every year) so a pack is a prerequisite for me. Most of my gear and outer clothes are in the pack till I get to or nearer my destination.

What I carried to eat for just the first day of rifle season a few years back...*minus my canteen of iced tea and a ham & cheese hoagie not in the pic.* That lot would probably last Doug all season :embara::wink:


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've never owned a cellphone but probably should have one just incase I would someday need it.
> Been backpack hunting for over 20years with a mountain bike (about half my hunts or more every year) so a pack is a prerequisite for me. Most of my gear and outer clothes are in the pack till I get to or nearer my destination.
> 
> What I carried to eat for just the first day of rifle season a few years back...*minus my canteen of iced tea and a ham & cheese hoagie not in the pic.* That lot would probably last Doug all season :embara::wink:


AJ, you sure this cache wasn’t bait for a bear trap?  My eye spies a Little Debbie in that buffet of sugar. 

No cell phone? Don’t think I know anybody who doesn’t have one.


----------



## rogersb

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've never owned a cellphone but probably should have one just incase I would someday need it.
> Been backpack hunting for over 20years with a mountain bike (about half my hunts or more every year) so a pack is a prerequisite for me. Most of my gear and outer clothes are in the pack till I get to or nearer my destination.
> 
> What I carried to eat for just the first day of rifle season a few years back...*minus my canteen of iced tea and a ham & cheese hoagie not in the pic.* That lot would probably last Doug all season :embara::wink:


Are you worried you might not come back until the last day of rifle? People on 'naked and afraid' don't eat that much over their 21 day challenge.


----------



## davydtune

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've never owned a cellphone but probably should have one just incase I would someday need it.
> Been backpack hunting for over 20years with a mountain bike (about half my hunts or more every year) so a pack is a prerequisite for me. Most of my gear and outer clothes are in the pack till I get to or nearer my destination.
> 
> What I carried to eat for just the first day of rifle season a few years back...*minus my canteen of iced tea and a ham & cheese hoagie not in the pic.* That lot would probably last Doug all season :embara::wink:


:mg: That would put me in a sugar coma, lol!


----------



## davydtune

Gene94 said:


> My 2nd cousin got this PA bird this morning. I think its the best spurs I've ever seen on a PA bird personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Mathias

That’s a great bird, congrats!

I sat for a couple hours, birds gobbling on other ridges, none close. With work needed done up here I vacated the hunt, and while it’s chilly, it’s still beautiful.


----------



## davydtune

3 longbeards, 4 jakes, & half a dozen hens this AM. They were being very vocal  I got in a little late and couldn't get to the spot I wanted so I set up about 200 yards shy. Birds came right in but were out of range. I finally got the strutter and his buddies attention with the mouth call when a young coyote decided to run out and try to play grab ass with them. I circled around after they busted up but they were already past me and on the other side of the farm. Now off to work


----------



## Gene94

davydtune said:


> 3 longbeards, 4 jakes, & half a dozen hens this AM. They were being very vocal  I got in a little late and couldn't get to the spot I wanted so I set up about 200 yards shy. Birds came right in but were out of range. I finally got the strutter and his buddies attention with the mouth call when a young coyote decided to run out and try to play grab ass with them. I circled around after they busted up but they were already past me and on the other side of the farm. Now off to work


Sounds exciting Davy! I've only heard about 10 gobbles this week and never saw a bird.  Only good action I've seen or heard personally is when I took my younger brother junior day.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

I really wish I would have gotten out about 20 mins sooner, would have had them in my lap, lol! That's huntin though  I did have a really nice show to watch this AM  Belive me I tried my best to call that yote into range after the fact, lol!


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've never owned a cellphone but probably should have one just incase I would someday need it.
> Been backpack hunting for over 20years with a mountain bike (about half my hunts or more every year) so a pack is a prerequisite for me. Most of my gear and outer clothes are in the pack till I get to or nearer my destination.
> 
> What I carried to eat for just the first day of rifle season a few years back...*minus my canteen of iced tea and a ham & cheese hoagie not in the pic.* That lot would probably last Doug all season :embara::wink:


I'm not wired to sit in one spot all day and I've never done an all day sit during archery season.My average sit lasts about 4 hours so a king size snickers bar does the trick.Depending on where we hunt,during rifle season we go in at daylight and come out after dark.We either still hunt or I do very slow one man pushes to my son.I always pack a lunch but leave it in the truck in case we decide to hit another spot or two and then we just eat on the way.I'm not criticizing anyone.I just don't see the need to carry a lot of junk with me.Two things I never go in the woods without is good glass and a grunt call.Here's a picture of a bear we killed on the first day of bear season two years ago.Five of us started in before daylight and didn't get into position until after 8:00.My buddy on the left must had 60lbs of junk in that pack and my other buddy was almost as back lol.I just don't get it.Knife,drag rope,glass a few extra shells and a bottle of water.I actually stopped carrying a water bottle during rifle and bear season and just bought one of those straws with a filter.When I need a drink,there's always some sort of small spring nearby.


----------



## vonfoust

So I've only seen one turkey while actually turkey hunting and that was while I was walking and it putted away. 

My dog has flushed 7 during our after work exercise hikes in that time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> So I've only seen one turkey while actually turkey hunting and that was while I was walking and it putted away.
> 
> My dog has flushed 7 during our after work exercise hikes in that time.



A little easier to ambush later in the evening...a good tactic we use late in the day...find the birds, run right at them breaking up the group. The toms go nuts when they get to roost trying to reconnect with the rest..


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> So I've only seen one turkey while actually turkey hunting and that was while I was walking and it putted away.
> 
> My dog has flushed 7 during our after work exercise hikes in that time.


That's a big pheasant Dad.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> AJ, you sure this cache wasn’t bait for a bear trap?  My eye spies a Little Debbie in that buffet of sugar.
> 
> No cell phone? Don’t think I know anybody who doesn’t have one.


Don't think I know anybody else who doesn't have one either...cept for my parents!



rogersb said:


> Are you worried you might not come back until the last day of rifle? People on 'naked and afraid' don't eat that much over their 21 day challenge.


:mg:



davydtune said:


> :mg: That would put me in a sugar coma, lol!


Be easier to sit still if your in a coma! Don't remember if I ate all of that or not, but probably most of it. I don't usually carry quite that much to eat but I guess I needed something to do if I wasn't seeing anything:embara: I think I took a hoagie, cookies, cashews and jerky last year but I'm still probably lucky I don't weigh 300lbs!



dougell said:


> I'm not wired to sit in one spot all day and I've never done an all day sit during archery season.My average sit lasts about 4 hours so a king size snickers bar does the trick.Depending on where we hunt,during rifle season we go in at daylight and come out after dark.We either still hunt or I do very slow one man pushes to my son.I always pack a lunch but leave it in the truck in case we decide to hit another spot or two and then we just eat on the way.I'm not criticizing anyone.I just don't see the need to carry a lot of junk with me.Two things I never go in the woods without is good glass and a grunt call.Here's a picture of a bear we killed on the first day of bear season two years ago.Five of us started in before daylight and didn't get into position until after 8:00.My buddy on the left must had 60lbs of junk in that pack and my other buddy was almost as back lol.I just don't get it.Knife,drag rope,glass a few extra shells and a bottle of water.I actually stopped carrying a water bottle during rifle and bear season and just bought one of those straws with a filter.When I need a drink,there's always some sort of small spring nearby.


I used to archery hunt all day for the first few years but now only around the rut and usually not even then. For the amount of deer seen or taken during archery season in the middle hours of day it was usually a waste of time to hunt it, so I just stick with the first few hours and the last few.
Rifle season I sit the same spot all day typically. If were gonna do pushes my pack stays where I sat or preferably in the truck and I only carry the essentials besides maybe a little something to snack on.

Curiously, for spring turkey season, I eat breakfast at 4am maybe 4:30 and don't take anything with me to eat and usually hunt right up till noon.  When the season goes all day then I take a lil something along alot of the time. Last year i took my canteen (probably for the first time ever) and a snack with me on the 2nd to last day, prepared for an all day hunt and then ended up being done not long after flydown.

Been wearing a turkey vest most of the time for the last 5 seasons now in the spring. Not that I carry anymore stuff then I used to but it makes getting a bird out a hell of alot easier then over my shoulder...especially on bike hunts. Most of the last few years I clean them out in the woods and cool the meat in a creek for awhile before putting it in ziploc and into the vest. Had a truck with 2 hunters in it follow me halfway home after I hit town quite a few years ago while I was toting 1 over my shoulder on the bike...acted like they never saw a turkey before:wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Davy, seems like only a matter of time till you connect bud!

Doug, that 'big pheasant' from this morning?...congrats!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

This morning I was in early but didn't hear a thing on the roost at all. Sunny and dead calm till about 7:30 this morning. Called in a hen right after 6am and then watched some deer. About 9am I went for a hike...from my ravine to the next hollow over and up the other side. I no sooner sat down after getting up there and a gobble rang out. First thought... it came from the other side I was just at. Wind was blowing pretty good by then at 10-20mph but heard him gobble again. You betcha...on the other side and about 400-500yds away I thought. I called and he gobbled back 2 more times..not sure if he even heard me. 15 minutes later I was back on his side and had cut the distance to about half. Never heard him again.









Scarlet Tanager?








Been pretty nice pic but turned it's head at the last second...


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> This morning I was in early but didn't hear a thing on the roost at all. Sunny and dead calm till about 7:30 this morning. Called in a hen right after 6am and then watched some deer. About 9am I went for a hike...from my ravine to the next hollow over and up the other side. I no sooner sat down after getting up there and a gobble rang out. First thought... it came from the other side I was just at. Wind was blowing pretty good by then at 10-20mph but heard him gobble again. You betcha...on the other side and about 400-500yds away I thought. I called and he gobbled back 2 more times..not sure if he even heard me. 15 minutes later I was back on his side and had cut the distance to about half. Never heard him again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet Tanager?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been pretty nice pic but turned it's head at the last second...


Yep, scarlet tanager. Great pictures! I have never seen one at my place, but saw one yesterday out for a walk and then 2 more today. I hope they stick around.


----------



## dougell

I'm a minimalist AJ.A few years ago,Cabelas came out with turkey vest called the minimalist and I bought one.It has two side pockets,a decent seat and a pouch in the back for carrying one out.I keep all my turkey hunting supplies in that vest all year.A pair of gloves,three shells and a snuff can with three mouth calls.Several years ago,I bought an Alaskan guide Binocular chest pouch.All my tags,puff bottle and extra shells go in it.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> Davy, seems like only a matter of time till you connect bud!
> 
> Doug, that 'big pheasant' from this morning?...congrats!


Yep,Jr thought it was too cold for the turkeys to talk and slept this one out.I'm done for the year.Hopefully the weather gets better and he gets some motivation.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Doug!


----------



## full moon64

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've never owned a cellphone but probably should have one just incase I would someday need it.
> Been backpack hunting for over 20years with a mountain bike (about half my hunts or more every year) so a pack is a prerequisite for me. Most of my gear and outer clothes are in the pack till I get to or nearer my destination.
> 
> What I carried to eat for just the first day of rifle season a few years back...*minus my canteen of iced tea and a ham & cheese hoagie not in the pic.* That lot would probably last Doug all season :embara::wink:


No cell phone...That is like forgetting your safety belt..I have two on me...I been hunting solo all my 40 plus years of hunting..I pack sometime over 2 miles in sometimes futher..Also onX Hunt my hunt with a print out too my stand site...A copy my girlfriend keeps,and one in my truck...GPS coordinates..I go far,,,


----------



## PAbigbear

Doug, no TP? I'd rather leave my knife behind than rip a shirt apart, but I'm not Hulk Hogan either.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Doug, no TP? I'd rather leave my knife behind than rip a shirt apart, but I'm not Hulk Hogan either.


No TP but I have a few sheets of bounty folded up and in the back pocket of every pair of pants that I use in the woods.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> Doug, no TP? I'd rather leave my knife behind than rip a shirt apart, but I'm not Hulk Hogan either.


TP gets wet it's ruined.. Baby wet wipes get wet, well they are just wetter wipes now. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Screw that.Just wear an adult diaper.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Screw that.Just wear an adult diaper.


That sounds horrify 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason03

Has anyone from pa. In recent years had any luck hunting spring goblets in the afternoon and evening? What was your experience with them in the afternoon.hear much gobbling? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason03

Spring gooblers I hate spell check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jason03 said:


> Has anyone from pa. In recent years had any luck hunting spring *goblets* in the afternoon and evening? What was your experience with them in the afternoon.hear much gobbling? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jason03 said:


> Spring *gooblers* I hate spell check
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting closer. :laugh:


----------



## jason03

One more time spring gobblers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL....gotta love autocorrect....

between 10-1 has been very good to me...after 1 it's more like deer hunting...getting to where they want to be before them and waiting them out...might get a gobble or two, but my experience has been that its rarely anything consistent after 1-2. It is definitely less exciting as I rarely have them gobbling their heads off in the afternoon and evenings. They do tend to sound off once on the roost again. 

A pretty good tactic that has worked is scrambling the flock if you cant get a shot...basically you see a bunch of birds late in the evening and just charge them...they'll scramble and the Toms HATE being away from the hens...they'll be pretty fired up in the morning and more susceptible to calling. Too many times I've watched them at the opposite end of a field and planned to get close in the am only to face the usual sneaking away with his girlfriends. The first time I scrambled them was actually an accident. I was on a trail run after dinner and turned the corner of a field edge right into a small group of about 10 birds. They all took off into the creekbottom, the next morning that creekbottom sounded like a turkey farm with the birds gobbling all over the place. I've done it purposefully about a dozen or so times after that accident with the same exact results each time. They don't tend to fly off too far.

Just my experiences...I'm sure others have some different...its the nature of the beast.

Joe


----------



## dougell

Sally sells sea shells at the sea shore


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> TP gets wet it's ruined.. Baby wet wipes get wet, well they are just wetter wipes now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Wipes are clutch, specially when camping in the mountains of md.....


----------



## 138104

yetihunter1 said:


> Wipes are clutch, specially when camping in the mountains of md.....


Do you pack the wipes out?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Perry24 said:


> Do you pack the wipes out?


You can buy biodegradable ones made for camping so not technically the same as what you use for small children but I always have just called them baby wipes 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Even if I had no TP, napkins, or tissues and had to use $10 bills, it’s not coming out of the woods with me. 

$20 bills however I might need to think about.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jason03 said:


> Has anyone from pa. In recent years had any luck hunting spring goblets in the afternoon and evening? What was your experience with them in the afternoon.hear much gobbling? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not done much afternoon hunting in PA, usually tied up with work or family activities, but I will this season likely. When on trips out of state yes it's actually been more productive for me some of that is just by afternoon I have more information then I started the day with in unfamiliar territory. If your birds have routine roost zones evenings can be great and afternoons are good in loafing areas when it's warm like logging roads in cool creek bottoms and other open floor shaded canopy areas they can be out of the sun. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Even if I had no TP, napkins, or tissues and had to use $10 bills, it’s not coming out of the woods with me.
> 
> $20 bills however I might need to think about.


I don’t have $20’s so no worry there...:wink:


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> Do you pack the wipes out?


They were biodegradable as taunto stated....and trying to take them back out after what I did to them would be like trying to pick a copperhead up by the fang and not get bit....no thank you


----------



## 138104

yetihunter1 said:


> They were biodegradable as taunto stated....and trying to take them back out after what I did to them would be like trying to pick a copperhead up by the fang and not get bit....no thank you





TauntoHawk said:


> I have not done much afternoon hunting in PA, usually tied up with work or family activities, but I will this season likely. When on trips out of state yes it's actually been more productive for me some of that is just by afternoon I have more information then I started the day with in unfamiliar territory. If your birds have routine roost zones evenings can be great and afternoons are good in loafing areas when it's warm like logging roads in cool creek bottoms and other open floor shaded canopy areas they can be out of the sun.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Wish folks would at least bury it. Tired of seeing TP and wipes a few feet off of trails I'm hiking.


----------



## davydtune

Well this farm has been hot all week. Wednesday morning I had the best chance yet. I was setup back off a field edge behind huge maple. I had been on my knees for about an hour and my legs started to get sore so I rolled over on my butt for a few which place my right shoulder at the deek........bad move, lol! I'm sitting there and all the sudden I hear a bunch of purrs and sweet talk. I turn my head to see a gobbler on my decoy trying to give her some love at 8 yards away :mg: Somehow with the aid of that huge maple I was able to get turned around and back to my knees. Got the bow up and he caught me. He boogied but stopped at 25 yards and I pull a big whiffer! He wasn't huge, 2 year old with about a 8" beard but man...................lol! So yesterday I go back to the same exact spot except all is quiet. Well about 6:45 two hens start screaming back and forth at each other just a little ways out from me so I jumped in  Within 5 mins the first hen comes by at 3 yards and never knew I was there  Within a few minuets the 2nd one comes through and I notice that she has about a 6" beard and she's going to come by at that same 3 yards. First instinct was to take her since she was legal but quickly I thought nope, I'm sure a she has a clutch of eggs going so she walked by. Once the two of them met up in the field all hell broke loose as they started to fight.......fighting purrs and all. Really thought that would bring at least one of the guys over but nothing but pure silence afterwards. Boy is this tough trying to do this with the longbow but I am have a ball with it :teeth: and am learning new things every time I go out. Really had to changed the way, the how, and the where I set up but I have been able to be incredibly close to these birds by what I'll call "pocketing" them. Pretty much setting up super tight to where I know they will be forced by me at a certain point.....well at least that's the thought, lol!


----------



## davydtune

jason03 said:


> One more time spring gobblers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gobblers yes, not much talking though. Just go like I'm deer hunting except I key in on know roost areas.

Goblets and gooblers not so much :teeth:


----------



## davydtune

AjPUNISHER said:


> Davy, seems like only a matter of time till you connect bud!
> 
> Doug, that 'big pheasant' from this morning?...congrats!


Thanks man  I definitely wont loose for trying, lol!


----------



## LetThemGrow

davydtune said:


> Thanks man  I definitely wont loose for trying, lol!


You don’t have to try hard if it is loose. In fact, you have to try hard not to. :wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, If a woodchuck could chuck wood? As much wood as a woodchuck could chuck, If a woodchuck could chuck wood.

You guys must be bored lately!

I take biodegradable TP when I hunt, had to use it on 2 occasions this spring so far:embara:. I bury everything too...:wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Got this guy Wednesday morning at the farm with my old man.
Tom was all alone and off the roost by 5:25am, dead by 5:40, most gobbling I've heard by a country mile so far... 










after the sun came up later...









Hunted till noon but we couldn't find another bird to even answer. Saw the same buck I took the pic of and some more deer. Called in a hen that never uttered a peep and scratched around us for over an hour but that was it till noon.


I usually take a break after I get my first bird but I went out Thursday solo on a bike-n-hike. Nothing heard on the roost, saw a few deer and thought I heard a distant single gobble in response to a crow. First day I didn't even see a turkey.

The highlight of the morning was when I got back to my bike...my backpack was moved, I thought an animal of some sort right away because a human would have likely taken it. As I was changing my clothes I heard something running nearby through the leaves and soon saw a scurrying red fox. I'm betting it had heard me coming and hid nearby watching me...until I got too close. I got changed and packed up...nothing further amiss with my backpack but I soon saw my bikes seat had some new holes in it didn't have when I left the house in the morning! Probably lucky I got back when I did or who knows what else it would have done, I wasn't mad per say but if it had chewed on my tires for instance, I may have deemed that a shootable offense :wink:


----------



## dougell

Way to go AJ.


----------



## Gene94

Nice bird AJ! My grandpa had something similar happen to him with a fox. He was muzzleloader hunting and walked away from his backpack for some reason (maybe had just shot a deer?) not sure. Anyway he was just walking back to his backpack in time to see a fox taking of with the pack in its mouth. Scared the fox enough to drop it but had to pick up everything that scattered out of the open pack. Always assumed the fox had smelled the Bore Butter.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

LetThemGrow said:


> You don’t have to try hard if it is loose. In fact, you have to try hard not to. :wink:


Lol! :embara:


----------



## davydtune

AjPUNISHER said:


> Got this guy Wednesday morning at the farm with my old man.
> Tom was all alone and off the roost by 5:25am, dead by 5:40, most gobbling I've heard by a country mile so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the sun came up later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunted till noon but we couldn't find another bird to even answer. Saw the same buck I took the pic of and some more deer. Called in a hen that never uttered a peep and scratched around us for over an hour but that was it till noon.
> 
> 
> I usually take a break after I get my first bird but I went out Thursday solo on a bike-n-hike. Nothing heard on the roost, saw a few deer and thought I heard a distant single gobble in response to a crow. First day I didn't even see a turkey.
> 
> The highlight of the morning was when I got back to my bike...my backpack was moved, I thought an animal of some sort right away because a human would have likely taken it. As I was changing my clothes I heard something running nearby through the leaves and soon saw a scurrying red fox. I'm betting it had heard me coming and hid nearby watching me...until I got too close. I got changed and packed up...nothing further amiss with my backpack but I soon saw my bikes seat had some new holes in it didn't have when I left the house in the morning! Probably lucky I got back when I did or who knows what else it would have done, I wasn't mad per say but if it had chewed on my tires for instance, I may have deemed that a shootable offense :wink:


Nice! Congrats


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Great bird AJ,congrats my friend!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Great bird AJ

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats AJ!


----------



## Billy H

Nice job AJ. Congrats


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hit Hickory Run today with Camille...great trip, despite not connecting with a bird...ANYTIME we spend time together (especially in the woods) is GREAT..left the house at 2:50, was sitting on a hardwood ridge by 5:05...fist gobbler let loose at 5:15 never showed (we stayed until 7:30)...burned some boot leather between them and noon...for a rise out of one around 10, but he wasn’t in the mood to play.

Saw 18 deer including a couple day old fawn and an albino doe...of course we saw one Tom strutting in the picnic area as we came down off of the mountain 

GREAT day!

You’d never guess this Mighty Mouse was going to be 15 in August! Although she has been doing well, the daily chemo still wrecks havoc on her endocrine system. She was set for clinical trial to start May 1 but this Covid crap put a temporary stop to that...fingers crossed they didn’t simply can trial.

Anyway...we had a little fun with the camera too










































































Notice the phone never leaves her hand[emoji23][emoji23]

For the record...she asked me to take her [emoji106]


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good to hear Camille is doing well. Almost 15yrs old now...how old does that make you feel Joe, where does the time go?!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

First spot today was a bust, 4 deer, 2 other hunters and 2 jakes seen. Pops also saw a possum with 7 little ones clinging to her but didn't have a camera. We didn't hear a thing on or off the roost at that spot and left it about 8:30.

We went to another spot nearby that we haven't been at all spring and quickly figured we probably should have went there first. Deer and turkey everywhere. Called in 2 hen's right off the bat. Ended up calling in 2 more single hens and had a trio of gobblers going for an hour and a half but they wouldn't come the final 150 or so yards, figure there must have been more hens with them although we didn't hear them. Atleast one bird in that trio seemed to have been a jake cause his gobbling was comically awful.

Another anything but dull day in the woods.

Only pic I took today...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Beautiful pic. 

Nice hunting pics Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer

These two showed up overnight...just a few feet from our 3 year old chestnut trees....my brother found the this morning. He’s up at camp for the weekend with his boys.


----------



## davydtune

If anyone here is looking at saddles Trophy Line has a 20% off going on until the end of the day code is: MOVINGSALE20 I just snagged the the Ambush Pro kit and saved like $60 :teeth:


----------



## davydtune

So Saturday lots of gobbling early then nada. Moved around 9 and set back up. The same bird missed Wednesday came by at 6 yards and I was ready and just waiting for him to turn away so I could draw. Well I think he remembered the decoy after a few seconds and got nervous and walked off. Fun stuff


----------



## davydtune

Awesome pics


----------



## vonfoust

Great to see Camille getting out Joe!!


----------



## Gene94

I had my best morning so far, this morning. I heard a bird gobbling at 5:47 as I walked out to my vehicle to head to work. I called in to the boss (my dad) and asked if I could come in late. Got an affirmative, grabbed my camo and headed up the mountain. Long story short I missed a coyote on the way, on account of some brush and guessing the yardage. Got set up on the tom after that and called him right to 30 yards and closing but as soon as he cleared some brush and saw my decoys he tucked up and got nervous, started putting softly and moved out without giving me a shot. At least I was that close finally! 
He didn't have any hens.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sounds exciting Gene...I am hoping to run up to Hickory Run a couple times this week. Might get lucky.


----------



## Gene94

Forgot to add that I am hunting with my bow. He would have been toast if I was toting the scattergun.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

I don't have much to update on my hunts, I've continued to trip over jakes and the longbeards while I know they are around are silent, either with the bulk of the hens or getting bullied by the massive amounts of jakes I'm seeing. Saw 7 jakes last Thursday, heard 2 birds I believed to be Tom's gobble a mere 4 times total on the limb. This mornings hunt I heard 1 Tom maybe 100yds out only gobbled to an owl and not very frequent at that and he ghosted at fly down time. I had a hen and Jake fly down about 50yds to my right the Jake strutted and never gobbled. I called around 6:15 and 6 jakes filled by beating up on each other after they left I called again they answered and I see 3 more heads come bobbing along form their original location figuring some longbeards where following up but nope, just 3 more jakes who stopped in the creek for a drink and passed on by. Had a fox and 7 deer visit and started my 2mi hike out at 7:30

Im gonna try tomorrow afternoon if work doesn't ruin it, have some hope that I can at least be in the ball park close enough to roost one that I can come back Wednesday and get right under him. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Made plans to hit Potter this week....leave early Wednesday, head home about mid day Friday. Turkey in the morning, trout fishing the afternoon.

Put my sneaks on this morning to take our pup for a walk and my lower back goes TWINGE!!!!! Muther &@$:/[email protected]&

I’ll see how it feels tomorrow morning. If it’s just as angry as today, I’ll push the trip back to next week.

Age sucks!


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Made plans to hit Potter this week....leave early Wednesday, head home about mid day Friday. Turkey in the morning, trout fishing the afternoon.
> 
> Put my sneaks on this morning to take our pup for a walk and my lower back goes TWINGE!!!!! Muther &@$:/[email protected]&
> 
> I’ll see how it feels tomorrow morning. If it’s just as angry as today, I’ll push the trip back to next week.
> 
> Age sucks!


I know age Nick...You tube some stretches too help ur lower back..I drive truck Nick..Leave 330 am,,,Home..12- 14 hours..I ice my lower back, Stretch every day..Sorry too hear..Hang in there Nick ALEVE helps


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> I know age Nick...You tube some stretches too help ur lower back..I drive truck Nick..Leave 330 am,,,Home..12- 14 hours..I ice my lower back, Stretch every day..Sorry too hear..Hang in there Nick ALEVE helps


Thanks. Just popped an Aleve and a Tylenol. Have some muscle relaxers so I'll take one at bed and hope to see some improvement tomorrow.


----------



## davydtune

3 long beards, some jakes and a few hens last night after work. Were out in field. Set up to where I thought the were headed to roost but never saw them till I was headed out still in the damn field, lol! Went back out this AM since I knew exactly where they roosted. Had two options for set up.......should have went with #2, lol! Never saw them until I left to go to work this morning. They went right by setup #2 and were way out at the far end of the farm when I left lain:


----------



## nicko

Back improved enough that I’m gonna keep the scheduled trip up the potter this week. Time to start over packing.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Back improved enough that I’m gonna keep the scheduled trip up the potter this week. Time to start over packing.


Nick,,,this is a good channel for u https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgPf9IJiW5s


----------



## davydtune

Got my tree saddle yesterday and this thing is awesome! Felt right at home with it and it's super comfy  It's almost like it's old hat to me even though last evening was my first time in one. You can indeed shoot all 360 around the tree and the whole thing clocks in at just under 5 lbs :drool: I do live in town so I was getting some funny looks while hanging from a tree in my yard, lol!


----------



## dougell

How do you plan on climbing with it Davy?


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Back improved enough that I’m gonna keep the scheduled trip up the potter this week. Time to start over packing.


Good to hear Nick. If you were closer I'd let you borrow my trailer.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## TauntoHawk

Well I gave an evening hunt a try, felt really weird getting out there in broad daylight hikers and dog walkers all over, it was windy and I forgot my binos. Got close to where I wanted to start hunting and ran into another hunter just hammering away on what I believe was intended to be a turkey call I just remember texting a friend how this was a total waste of a good evening. The other guy was on his way out and I continued to where I wanted to be between the last two roost locations that I've heard a Tom in on am hunts the last week.

The evening was just an exercise in patience and cruising forums on my phone as the wind continued to gust I didn't even have squirrel activity. I tried to call sparingly given the amount of pressure these turkeys see and nothing about the evening felt right or very "Turkey". At 7:48 I made a call on a crystal surface pot call and a hen responded from 150yds. I waited 5min and called again but this time I heard wing beats of a bird flying up a moment later a second one. In my experience Tom's stay on the ground later than the hens so I made one last series of Cutts and lost yelping like a hen looking for a roost buddy. Call was still in my hands when I hear rapid footsteps and see a bird appear over the rise angling up the ridge as soon as it went behind two large trees I dropped the call, shouldered my 20ga, and waited for it to emerge. A white head and hanging beard came power walking through the dusky lit clearing headed straight for a set of large limbed oaks to roost in. A quick Yelp stopped him for a moment and I squeezed the trigger before the safety was off (opps) a few more steps and I stopped him again before trying the trigger a second time with better results.

Everything about it felt different then a typical crisp morning where the world comes alive, and the chatter of dozens of species of birds slowly winds up but desperate times call for desperate measures.

Took me 50min to walk the 2mi back out and I enjoyed every minute of it, although he sure felt heavier than the 21lbs the scales came up with.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

This is pretty light packing by my standards.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> This is pretty light packing by my standards.


You're missing your bow!


----------



## Gene94

TauntoHawk said:


> Well I gave an evening hunt a try, felt really weird getting out there in broad daylight hikers and dog walkers all over, it was windy and I forgot my binos. Got close to where I wanted to start hunting and ran into another hunter just hammering away on what I believe was intended to be a turkey call I just remember texting a friend how this was a total waste of a good evening. The other guy was on his way out and I continued to where I wanted to be between the last two roost locations that I've heard a Tom in on am hunts the last week.
> 
> The evening was just an exercise in patience and cruising forums on my phone as the wind continued to gust I didn't even have squirrel activity. I tried to call sparingly given the amount of pressure these turkeys see and nothing about the evening felt right or very "Turkey". At 7:48 I made a call on a crystal surface pot call and a hen responded from 150yds. I waited 5min and called again but this time I heard wing beats of a bird flying up a moment later a second one. In my experience Tom's stay on the ground later than the hens so I made one last series of Cutts and lost yelping like a hen looking for a roost buddy. Call was still in my hands when I hear rapid footsteps and see a bird appear over the rise angling up the ridge as soon as it went behind two large trees I dropped the call, shouldered my 20ga, and waited for it to emerge. A white head and hanging beard came power walking through the dusky lit clearing headed straight for a set of large limbed oaks to roost in. A quick Yelp stopped him for a moment and I squeezed the trigger before the safety was off (opps) a few more steps and I stopped him again before trying the trigger a second time with better results.
> 
> Everything about it felt different then a typical crisp morning where the world comes alive, and the chatter of dozens of species of birds slowly winds up but desperate times call for desperate measures.
> 
> Took me 50min to walk the 2mi back out and I enjoyed every minute of it, although he sure felt heavier than the 21lbs the scales came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Wow beautiful gobbler Taunto! Way to get it done!

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Way to hang in there Taunto, Congrats!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Taunto!!


----------



## Sight Window

Nice bird!


----------



## nicko

Congrats taunto!


----------



## JMuskrat30

Awesome bird, congrats!


----------



## davydtune

Nice Taunto! 

Good luck Nick!

Dad and I are headed to camp tomorrow after work. Going to see if we can find any down there. At teh least I have a half of dozen cams I want to get out


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> How do you plan on climbing with it Davy?


(3) Muddy Pro sticks with webbing aiders. I can get to 18' with this set up and the 3 sticks with aiders come in right at 8lbs. With the saddle and ropes it's 13lbs total but can really pull about 3 more out of that once you figure I'm not carrying and actual safety harness to since the saddle is the harness.


----------



## Billy H

A coworker saw this going on at one of our buildings this morning. What do you make if it? I’m thinking fawns nearby or she might be ready to drop fawns can’t tell. 

https://youtu.be/5BwLfJjIUxs


----------



## dougell

davydtune said:


> (3) Muddy Pro sticks with webbing aiders. I can get to 18' with this set up and the 3 sticks with aiders come in right at 8lbs. With the saddle and ropes it's 13lbs total but can really pull about 3 more out of that once you figure I'm not carrying and actual safety harness to since the saddle is the harness.


Are you using a platform?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice find Matt, great bird Taunto


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> A coworker saw this going on at one of our buildings this morning. What do you make if it? I’m thinking fawns nearby or she might be ready to drop fawns can’t tell.
> 
> https://youtu.be/5BwLfJjIUxs


Id bet fawns were close...


----------



## Mathias

Funny video Billy!


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats Taunto! I just can't get into the evening hunts since they rarely roost in the same areas here. I've been trying with little to show for it though. I always figured at least I could hear one and have starting point for the morning.


----------



## nicko

Love the geese just hanging on the outskirts watching without a care in the world.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Cool video. Got my first fawn on camera May 15...


----------



## BGM51

Saw my first fawns on sunday 5/10. Mom wasn't far away. You can see the two fawns in the forground and mom in the back ground.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## nicko

Turkey hunting was a bust today but trout fishing saved the day. Caught about 20 of these little wild native brook trout over the past couple days.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Monday*...2 hens on the roost, hen's talking but no boyfriends. 68 gobbles from a tom I got going after 9am till quarter of 11. Very close but didn't come together. Got him going again about 11:30 at the other end of the woods till after 1pm...that time not near as willing.

*Tuesday morning*...same gobbler had a hen on the roost. He didn't talk much at all before going silent...never saw either of them. Saw a red fox, 2 doe and 2 buck from that spot before making my first move. The 2 buck went by me at 15yds on there way through. After moving I had another buck go past me at 17yds...I moved from that spot and found the 2 hens from Monday with 2 gobblers...very likely the same 2 gobblers I walked into near quitting time on a windy morning during week one. One was doing all the strutting and missing some tail feathers, got as close as 75yds but ended up staring my way more then anything for 20-30 minutes. A decoy may have worked like a charm but I almost never carry one. Thought the hens were going to come my way at one point as well but didn't pan out and as the wind started up...they continued on their way.

*Wednesday morning*...red fox howling it up on the way in. Made it where I wanted to go and heard another. As it got light a hen cackled on her way down and soon after a 'shady' gobble followed. As luck would have it the hen came my way and I hadn't made a peep...but no gobbler ever trailed her and never heard another gobble. Around 6:30, I made my first move and saw the 2 gobblers strutting and 3 hens in a rye field slowly heading to the neighbors. They were quite far and I just watched them till they went out sight. 
I went back to where I started and called in a jake, likely the source of the single gobble I heard earlier. I went for a pretty long walk after that and ended up sitting just off an old logging road around 8:30. I was already thinking about a strategy for tomorrow (today) and was thinking about heading home early as I had stuff to do. 

I know I get pretty lucky from time to time but this took the cake:

Where I sat I couldn't see up the road for nothing, but I could see down it. I planned on giving some calls...sitting there for awhile and heading out. I did 2 series of yelps and topped it off with a gobble...my gun still laying beside me on the ground (I should really know better then that by now!) when I heard something coming down the road. My immediate thought was deer trotting...boy was i wrong! It got closer and closer and soon a longbeard stood their looking at me at 7yds. He saw me but didn't spook out, more cautiously...took a few steps over the bank and still heard him walking. Thinking he may pop back up over a bit further down I soon heard more 'noise' coming down the road and picked up my gun. It wasn't long after doing so that 3 hens had trotted down the path, came off it and were standing a mere 5yds from me. As I was staring at the little hairs on the hens heads I saw a second gobbler bring up the rear. You don't have to guess what happened next. I still don't know how his head was in one piece...but it was a blood bath with a 6yd shot!

Figure he was the dominant bird and was going to take him if the opportunity arose, but didn't expect it to play out like it did. 









Didn't know a soybean field was that close...


----------



## nicko

Congrats AJ!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Turkey hunting was a bust today but trout fishing saved the day. Caught about 20 of these little wild native brook trout over the past couple days.


They are awesome...my favorite...they're a true trophy!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats AJ...I need some of that luck when my kids are with me...

Joe


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> Are you using a platform?


As of now no, I'm fine just of the top of the sticks but not sure how long I could stay comfy that way. Looking at the Out On a Limb Scout platform. It's 10"x4" and weigh 1.5lbs. I also have some Primal steps I'm going to play with as well.


----------



## davydtune

AjPUNISHER said:


> *Monday*...2 hens on the roost, hen's talking but no boyfriends. 68 gobbles from a tom I got going after 9am till quarter of 11. Very close but didn't come together. Got him going again about 11:30 at the other end of the woods till after 1pm...that time not near as willing.
> 
> *Tuesday morning*...same gobbler had a hen on the roost. He didn't talk much at all before going silent...never saw either of them. Saw a red fox, 2 doe and 2 buck from that spot before making my first move. The 2 buck went by me at 15yds on there way through. After moving I had another buck go past me at 17yds...I moved from that spot and found the 2 hens from Monday with 2 gobblers...very likely the same 2 gobblers I walked into near quitting time on a windy morning during week one. One was doing all the strutting and missing some tail feathers, got as close as 75yds but ended up staring my way more then anything for 20-30 minutes. A decoy may have worked like a charm but I almost never carry one. Thought the hens were going to come my way at one point as well but didn't pan out and as the wind started up...they continued on their way.
> 
> *Wednesday morning*...red fox howling it up on the way in. Made it where I wanted to go and heard another. As it got light a hen cackled on her way down and soon after a 'shady' gobble followed. As luck would have it the hen came my way and I hadn't made a peep...but no gobbler ever trailed her and never heard another gobble. Around 6:30, I made my first move and saw the 2 gobblers strutting and 3 hens in a rye field slowly heading to the neighbors. They were quite far and I just watched them till they went out sight.
> I went back to where I started and called in a jake, likely the source of the single gobble I heard earlier. I went for a pretty long walk after that and ended up sitting just off an old logging road around 8:30. I was already thinking about a strategy for tomorrow (today) and was thinking about heading home early as I had stuff to do.
> 
> I know I get pretty lucky from time to time but this took the cake:
> 
> Where I sat I couldn't see up the road for nothing, but I could see down it. I planned on giving some calls...sitting there for awhile and heading out. I did 2 series of yelps and topped it off with a gobble...my gun still laying beside me on the ground (I should really know better then that by now!) when I heard something coming down the road. My immediate thought was deer trotting...boy was i wrong! It got closer and closer and soon a longbeard stood their looking at me at 7yds. He saw me but didn't spook out, more cautiously...took a few steps over the bank and still heard him walking. Thinking he may pop back up over a bit further down I soon heard more 'noise' coming down the road and picked up my gun. It wasn't long after doing so that 3 hens had trotted down the path, came off it and were standing a mere 5yds from me. As I was staring at the little hairs on the hens heads I saw a second gobbler bring up the rear. You don't have to guess what happened next. I still don't know how his head was in one piece...but it was a blood bath with a 6yd shot!
> 
> Figure he was the dominant bird and was going to take him if the opportunity arose, but didn't expect it to play out like it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know a soybean field was that close...


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## dougell

davydtune said:


> As of now no, I'm fine just of the top of the sticks but not sure how long I could stay comfy that way. Looking at the Out On a Limb Scout platform. It's 10"x4" and weigh 1.5lbs. I also have some Primal steps I'm going to play with as well.


I highly recommend that you use a platform for two reasons.First,it does add to the comfort level.Most importantly,if a deer comes in on your weak side(right side if you're right handed)It's much easier to get into position by just shifting so your left side is against the tree and the tether is over your left shoulder.There's very little movement and you can use the tree to hide behind.I had OAL make me a scout platform that's level,instead of slanted.I put it on a shikar stick and with an aider,use it for one stick climbing.It weight less than 2.5 lbs.When I set it up,I'm already about 7 ft off the ground.I can move it effortlessly and in total silence three more times to get at hunting height.It's way easier,way lighter and slicker than snot compared to a climber.You can even climb around limbs.I set up some spots with small platforms,mainly for my son but it you want to be mobile,nothing beats that system.When you use a small platform,you really don't need a ring of steps but it doesn't hurt to have one or two on the side or back of the tree.I used to use a Tl treesaddle.It's a quality piece of gear but to me it was a leaning only proposition and I was only good for about hours in it.I bought a JX3 this past year and it the most comfortable stand I've ever used.Tree hopper sent me a recon sling to try about a month or so ago.It's a two piece design that you can slide under your rear and actually sit.It's way more comfortable to me than a traditional saddle and you can fold it up and stick it in a pocket.My son actually likes it better than a JX3 so that's what he plans on using this year.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> Congrats Taunto! I just can't get into the evening hunts since they rarely roost in the same areas here. I've been trying with little to show for it though. I always figured at least I could hear one and have starting point for the morning.


Yeah it felt really odd going out in the evening. This bird or "a gobbler" wasn't roosting in the same tree but coming back to a general area always in a different tree so I set up in the middle just hoping to get a concrete roost location on him for the next morning but it worked out better then that.

Found my first fawn of the spring this morning. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## Mathias

Thanks LTG!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Glad you enjoyed it Matt! That April 22nd clip is possibly the latest I’ve had footage of antlers still attached. The turkeys disappeared around time youth season opened, son was disappointed.


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> Thanks Matt! That April 22nd clip is possibly the latest I’ve had footage of antlers still attached.


I liked the riled up mallard!


----------



## Gene94

Hunted this morning...foggy until 8:00. Heard a few early gobbles hundreds of yards away on neighbors property but did have a hen and whole brood of poults come past me at about 25 yards. Tiny little guys! Like 3 or 4 inches tall! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

That’s cool! Last year here we saw 3 poults on camera all year.


----------



## nicko

Good vid as always LTG.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Filled my tag this morning!


----------



## Gene94

Way to go Bowhunter!

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Good vid as always LTG.


*+1*

Who's kitty cat was dat? 

Inadvertently walked into a hen with poults a number of years ago. Got some up and close video while I had some fun with them, imitating their mom, had peepers all around me. Who knows...I may have killed one of those males after he grew up:wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats T100!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Designated back-up caller for the oldman this morning. We had one going pretty good on the neighbors this morning across the black creek but he was pretty far out. Gobbled well till 6am in the tree and went dark after he flew down. 
Went up to the farm where I filled my first tag this season and called in 3 jakes and 2 hens. They were right on top of pops...as close as 5 feet! 
Only seen this happen one other time that i can remember, but we saw a lone longeard out in a field quite a ways, one series of yelps at him and he ran away like a redheaded step child.
One other hunter this morning who apparently knew he didn't belong...saw us and did an about face and seem to disappear after that...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats T100!



AjPUNISHER said:


> *+1*
> 
> Who's kitty cat was dat?


Apparently the neighbors?


----------



## nicko

Congrats T100!

Only a handful of days remaining in the 2019/2020 season. The license is actually good until June 30th but once turkey closes, it might as well be over.

New 2020/2021 licenses go on sale on 6/22. Since FCO closed near me, I need to go somewhere else for my license. I'm not buying it on-line as I recall some of you having long delays in getting them in the mail. I might have to go to Wallyworld.


----------



## 138104

Saw my first fawns today. They almost became chew toys for our gsd. She was locked in on them, but fortunately heeded to my commands after numerous attempts to call her back.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I’ve been doing the online purchase for years now. Never an issue with delivery.

Yesterday while working outside around noon, I heard a gobbler sounding off on the mountainside behind my neighbors property next to mine.
I headed back to the woods with a deke and staked her in my clover plot, usually I put it in the woods....
I called a bit and then paused, no answer.
After about 15 minutes I scratched the call and he answered, about 30 yards away, in the woods of course and looking right at me!
Needless to say, no turkey supper for us.
So ends my one and done season.


----------



## nicko

Anybody else seeing an uptick in roadkilled deer? Seeing quite a few lately, including a fawn on 76 into Philly and a dead doe a few hundred yards past the fawn.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Anybody else seeing an uptick in roadkilled deer? Seeing quite a few lately, including a fawn on 76 into Philly and a dead doe a few hundred yards past the fawn.


78 west and east too NJ is slaughter....


----------



## rogersb

11 days ago I saw a fawn in our woods for just a few seconds. Today during the rain there was one running all over the place playing. After awhile the doe came off my neighbor and the fawn fed for awhile. Was fun to watch. Also saw my first buck of the season this evening. Little guy.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Took the family upstate for a 4 day weekend with the usually memorial day camping trip the knoebels canceled. The kids loved getting out and running around the woods. My daughter was all about catching frogs and toads the whole weekend. Hunted the first few hours of each morning. Friday found lots of fresh sign but heard no gobbles, found 1 fawn. Saturday it rained and was foggy didn't hear anything and quit pretty quick to spend more time with the family as soon as it got nice out. Sunday I went as caller for my dad across the border in NY but we got to our planned spot later then I like and a guy was there yelping away at 5am so we found a new spot devoid of any turkey sign at all (nature hike). Did some food plot, treestand work and general driving the atv around and came across another fawn that I caught out playing in a field and watched it try to hide in 4in of grass. Monday we both over slept the alarms, my wife hit the deck for a cup of coffee and hears birds gobbling in 3 directions. My father and I sprung out of bed and went after different birds, just as the gobbling was cooling off. He called in a Jake and bearded hen, everything went quiet and he went back to the house. I kept after a bird that would gobble just enough to give you hope then shut down and disappear. We played cat and mouse for 5hrs. Finally I had to make a move that was either going to bust him or put me in position to kill him. Caught up with him at 12:20pm in a old select cut logging deck and had him gobble a few times just on the otherside of pile of tree tops, the kind that you feel the rattle in your chest. I miss turkey hunting already 

Saw 3 fawns over the weekend and had two velvet bucks join me at one of my sits. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Wow what a fantastic weekend! Congratulations Taunto!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome!!

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome weekend!!!

Planning to spend part of next week in the Pine Creek Valley. Ready to get away from everything including the phone. :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Awesome weekend!!!
> 
> Planning to spend part of next week in the Pine Creek Valley. Ready to get away from everything including the phone. :wink:


Excellent...it is a nice time to get away...we were planning on leaving later today for the rest of the week, but the forecast is looking pretty gloomy. Might just stick it out at home and start on yet another project :mg:


----------



## vonfoust

There's only so many times you can organize the hunting stuff. I can't find anything now because it's all in it's third "perfect spot".


----------



## nicko

Congrats Taunto. Great weekend there.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Congrats Taunto. Great weekend there.


Thank you, 

Nick how'd you make out on your trip? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Nick, I’ve been doing the online purchase for years now. Never an issue with delivery.
> 
> Yesterday while working outside around noon, I heard a gobbler sounding off on the mountainside behind my neighbors property next to mine.
> I headed back to the woods with a deke and staked her in my clover plot, usually I put it in the woods....
> I called a bit and then paused, no answer.
> After about 15 minutes I scratched the call and he answered, about 30 yards away, in the woods of course and looking right at me!
> Needless to say, no turkey supper for us.
> So ends my one and done season.


Matt I spent more time in 3C then I ever have for turkey season (caused by less traveling to hunt other places and the ability to work remote more).

I don't want to say worst, but I will say hardest and quietest season I've even experienced in that area. Interesting thing was I would have rated the last year few years leading to this one as getting increasingly better over the previous 3 seasons when compared to the 5-7years before those. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> Matt I spent more time in 3C then I ever have for turkey season (caused by less traveling to hunt other places and the ability to work remote more).
> 
> I don't want to say worst, but I will say hardest and quietest season I've even experienced in that area. Interesting thing was I would have rated the last year few years leading to this one as getting increasingly better over the previous 3 seasons when compared to the 5-7years before those.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You had a stellar season!
I didn’t devote the time, projects always seem to take precedence.
My neighbor, diehard turkey hunter, said it was a tough go compared to the past. He said weather was a factor.
I’m hoping to take a Fall bird this year....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to the successful hunters! Some nice turkeys posted.

Need a target! I take my 50 pounder out and shoot into my ancient foam block. Three of the four arrows zip right through. So I go to shoot at the 3D deer target Pope gave me before he moved only to find my dogs somehow got the insert out and chewed the hell out of it. Arghhhh! Decide to go get a target, cabelas CLOSED, dicks CLOSED, Lancaster too far and probably CLOSED! damn quarantine, arghhh! :ballchain:I suppose after next week I'll be able to get set up.

OK done venting now.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Taunto!


Despite what we saw and heard last weekend I think my dad pretty much gave up last Saturday and hasn't been out since. I think the overall lack of gobbling and the increase in temp/humidity were the deciding factor's. He might give it a last hoorah tomorrow... but kinda doubt it.

Tuesday afternoon I took the drive to hunt NY Wednesday. Not a gobble heard on the roost but saw a longbeard enter a field I was watching at 5:50am. Closest he got was about 130yds, gobbled and strutted for nearly 40 minutes solid before getting hoarse and wandering off. Most gobbling I heard all season by far anywhere and estimate he gobbled no less then 120-150 times in those 40 minutes! At some points he double and triple gobbled. There were a few times he even gobbled 4 and 5 times in a row...but he just flat out refused to budge. 
I got him going again for a solid 12 minute stretch over a half hour later, but he was noticeably less enthusiastic and never saw him again before he went distant and silent. Heard some distant hens and possibly another hunter but that tom never seemed to have any female company at all. Rare that a bird so hot didn't commit but that's how it played out.

Thursday afternoon, back in Pa and went out in the afternoon with a buddy to one of his spots. Deer moving in the heat, out in the clover fields as soon as we got there at 3:30pm. Got setup and had a hen respond to calls and come in. Ended up seeing 3 or 4 more single hens, but not a tom in sight and never heard a gobble. Was pretty windy but atleast we lucked out with the rain and only saw some drizzle.

I was out 14 times here in Pa this season and would have to say it was likely the quietest spring of recent memory as far as gobbling. More mornings then not I never even heard a gobble on the roost...even though I called in birds or saw them not long after flying down. I'm sure I was close enough to have heard a few tom's on the roost but seems they just weren't talking. Maybe I just had terrible luck of not being near enough the roost but I never heard the second tom I killed this season gobble at all, saw him on atleast 2 other mornings with another longbeard and figure they were close enough to have been heard on other mornings when I didn't see them...but never heard a gobble from either one of them.


----------



## dougell

I'm in the same boat Billy.I have two bag targets that need new covers but I can't find any replacement covers that have a vital side.I hate shooting at dotsI just put a new vital section in my glendale and it takes two men and three kids to pull the arrows out.It's weird because they pulled out of the original one just fine.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats Taunto!
> 
> 
> Despite what we saw and heard last weekend I think my dad pretty much gave up last Saturday and hasn't been out since. I think the overall lack of gobbling and the increase in temp/humidity were the deciding factor's. He might give it a last hoorah tomorrow... but kinda doubt it.
> 
> Tuesday afternoon I took the drive to hunt NY Wednesday. Not a gobble heard on the roost but saw a longbeard enter a field I was watching at 5:50am. Closest he got was about 130yds, gobbled and strutted for nearly 40 minutes solid before getting hoarse and wandering off. Most gobbling I heard all season by far anywhere and estimate he gobbled no less then 120-150 times in those 40 minutes! At some points he double and triple gobbled. There were a few times he even gobbled 4 and 5 times in a row...but he just flat out refused to budge.
> I got him going again for a solid 12 minute stretch over a half hour later, but he was noticeably less enthusiastic and never saw him again before he went distant and silent. Heard some distant hens and possibly another hunter but that tom never seemed to have any female company at all. Rare that a bird so hot didn't commit but that's how it played out.
> 
> Thursday afternoon, back in Pa and went out in the afternoon with a buddy to one of his spots. Deer moving in the heat, out in the clover fields as soon as we got there at 3:30pm. Got setup and had a hen respond to calls and come in. Ended up seeing 3 or 4 more single hens, but not a tom in sight and never heard a gobble. Was pretty windy but atleast we lucked out with the rain and only saw some drizzle.
> 
> I was out 14 times here in Pa this season and would have to say it was likely the quietest spring of recent memory as far as gobbling. More mornings then not I never even heard a gobble on the roost...even though I called in birds or saw them not long after flying down. I'm sure I was close enough to have heard a few tom's on the roost but seems they just weren't talking. Maybe I just had terrible luck of not being near enough the roost but I never heard the second tom I killed this season gobble at all, saw him on atleast 2 other mornings with another longbeard and figure they were close enough to have been heard on other mornings when I didn't see them...but never heard a gobble from either one of them.


It was a weird season but I've had seasons like that before.We did OK the first two weeks but there was less much gobbling than usual.I've been out the last 14-16 mornings in a row just listening so I can get my son on his second bird.He doesn't have the motivation and I don't blame him as I haven't heard a single bird in all that time.The sign is out there and I've seen some birds but they just aren't gobbling.We usually do much better later morning this time of year and have had commitments at that time most days that we were able to hunt.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I'm in the same boat Billy.I have two bag targets that need new covers but I can't find any replacement covers that have a vital side.I hate shooting at dotsI just put a new vital section in my glendale and it takes two men and three kids to pull the arrows out.It's weird because they pulled out of the original one just fine.


I've had replacement vitals that were like that as well. As a matter of fact I believe it was a Glendel


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Nick how'd you make out on your trip?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Turkey hunt was a bust.....didn't even hear a bird. But trout fishing was great.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Congrats to the successful hunters! Some nice turkeys posted.
> 
> Need a target! I take my 50 pounder out and shoot into my ancient foam block. Three of the four arrows zip right through. So I go to shoot at the 3D deer target Pope gave me before he moved only to find my dogs somehow got the insert out and chewed the hell out of it. Arghhhh! Decide to go get a target, cabelas CLOSED, dicks CLOSED, Lancaster too far and probably CLOSED! damn quarantine, arghhh! :ballchain:I suppose after next week I'll be able to get set up.
> 
> OK done venting now.


I need a new indoor target for my basement and since there is nowhere to buy one in person right now, I tried to make one out of all the cardboard I've been saving and accumulating. Got it all layered inside a box but a bit short of a tight fill to the top. Still thought it would be OK. First shot hit a weak spot and arrow ending up sticking in my basement wall. So I flipped the box over and with the layers oriented the other way, arrows stopped dead with a few inches of penetration. But not at all easy to pull them out.

So.....I still need a new indoor target.


----------



## nicko

PA deer abuse case has come to a close.

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game...o7Crq7vVrfJM_icAoTb6AiscmHAb9Jv8OKYuReuMI2sp8


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> I need a new indoor target for my basement and since there is nowhere to buy one in person right now, I tried to make one out of all the cardboard I've been saving and accumulating. Got it all layered inside a box but a bit short of a tight fill to the top. Still thought it would be OK. irst shot hit a weak spot and arrow ending up sticking in my basement wall. So I flipped the box over and with the layers oriented the other way, arrows stopped dead with a few inches of penetration. But not at all easy to pull them out.
> 
> So.....I still need a new indoor target.


I've been happy with my Big Shot Iron Man target. Could probably order online.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I've been happy with my Big Shot Iron Man target. Could probably order online.


I could probably order one from eders.com.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> PA deer abuse case has come to a close.
> 
> https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game...o7Crq7vVrfJM_icAoTb6AiscmHAb9Jv8OKYuReuMI2sp8


The adult got off pretty easy with the exception of the 15 year loss of licence.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> The adult got off pretty easy with the exception of the 15 year loss of licence.


For a first time offender, I think I they both him good. 200 hours community service, 2 years probation, $1,600+ in fines, can’t legally hunt in PA For 15 years, not to mention all of the bad press that has put his name and face out there and will dog him for years… He will be paying for a while.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I've been happy with my Big Shot Iron Man target. Could probably order online.


I thought about online but the extra shipping on large items , I think its $25 at lancaster.


----------



## Mathias

Billy, sent you a pm.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

We had a great last (half) day to end the Pa spring gobbler season. Saw a 6pt buck and heard 6-7 different toms, although 3 of them said next to nothing.

3 gobblers heard on the roost in 3 separate directions this morning, they didn't talk much at all (6 gobbles between them) and shutdown after flying down. Played cat & mouse with a talkative gobbler from 7:57 till 9:46am. Gobbled well the whole time but wasn't having anything to do with the nonsense of meeting a lady halfway...and the terrain limited our options. I had Pops way out in front sitting mostly silent and the tom got as close as 60-70yds but he never saw him. I think pops got busted and didn't even know it...by the end of it all, a bird I swear was a hen flew by me at 10-15yds from the toms direction and the gobbling ceased. While conversing with that tom we heard 2 shots on the neighboring property behind me, maybe 5-10 minutes later, 2 toms were answering me from the same direction but also refused my offer of solicitation :wink:

Fast forward to 10:54am...setup near where those other 2 birds were heard gobbling and was answered immediately. Turns out they're were 3 gobbling birds together (I mentioned this trio before)...like pulling teeth to get a gobble. It was rough going after that but I think I pulled every tooth they had...and this time it seemed like they might be ready & willing to cross the creek. As they got to the creek, I kept hearing an odd noise upstream...what the hell is that!? Then I heard 2 or 3 people and the unmistakable sound of paddles and kayak's bumping against rocks. CRAP!...as they rounded the corner above me 3 more overlapping gobbles rang out downstream and that was all she wrote. The people went down the creek and the gobblers vanished like ghosts. More tough luck for dad!

I was lucky to get him out today and knew if he went home now (after noon) he was likely done...so I said on the way out, should we try so & so's now...or come back here later in the pm. Home he went but said he would come back out later. I called him at 3:30 and asked him what I already knew...you done, and he replied...yeah.


----------



## davydtune

Got my elk today  Lol!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice shot!


----------



## Mathias

Beautiful morning on the farm in Tennessee. Happy to be outta the red zone.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> . Happy to be outta the red zone


You should be, you dont want know what's happening in philly. KOP mall got hit as well.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> You should be, you dont want know what's happening in philly. KOP mall got hit as well.


They hit the KOP mall?? What does that have to do with justice???


----------



## nicko

Suddenly covid doesn't seem like a big deal.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Suddenly covid doesn't seem like a big deal.


 so sad,,,Took a long hike up the mountain,where I belong....Peaceful...Saw nice size black bear and deer everywhere..


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> so sad,,,Took a long hike up the mountain,where I belong....Peaceful...Saw nice size black bear and deer everywhere..


I took a little cruise after dinner tonight and saw deer everywhere as well. 

Good day today, saw one of my grandsons catch his first creek smallmouth.


----------



## 138104

Never saw a porcupine at my house until today. Of course, Reese decided to check it out before my wife saw it.


----------



## Billy H

Ouch !


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry,
Good thing it only got his paw. I’ve seen them hit in the face and around eyes and they can get bad (infected) if not properly cared for. Guessing he’s ok! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

My grouse hunting buddy Molly, she had a knack for locating porkies.
I recall one trip pulling the little quills out with my teeth.

Woke up this morning again to Bobwhite’s sounding off. Wish we had them in Pa.


----------



## nicko

Yow!!! Glad your pup only got it in the paw Dave.


----------



## vonfoust

Two times in two weeks here. First time took 3 hours with me laying on him, my daughter with the shock collar controller and my son pulling quills. After about two hours he finally gave up and let us work. At least a few hundred. Second time was about 45 minutes as he seemed to understand the drill.


----------



## dougell

My dog got into them twice in about twelve hours two years ago.A couple avoidance drills with a collar seemed to have cured the problem but you never know.My dog rarely barks but when I hear her barking,I know she has one bayed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Most who run dogs in the woods will experience in their lifetime...all four of mine have had their share and most learn rather quickly...my current male, Storm, on the other hand is taking his painful time on the learning curve...just glad it's never been an eye...my buddy's English pointer Jake lost sight in both eyes with his first ever tussle with a porkie at about 3 years old....they did all they could but by 5 years old he was totally blind (damage, infections, etc,...)

Joe


----------



## dougell

Some dogs develop such a hatred towards them that they never learn.The first time mine got into one was right before dark during the youth season when she was just over a year old.I got her back to the truck and got what I could get out but there were hundreds.We got home and spent about two hours getting the rest out.She had them in her gums,tongue and roof of her mouth.The very next morning at daybreak she got into another one but the quills were mostly on the outside of her face so I was able to get them out and continue hunting.I was talking with another guy as I was extracting them and he told me 8 dogs got hit on the first day of the youth season in that area.A little while later she finds a dead one hanging in a tree and I took the opportunity to do some avoidance training.The next week we reated it with another dead porky and the problem seems to have gone away.I hope that continues because I really don't like having to kill them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

don't they cause tremendous damage to the forest?


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> don't they cause tremendous damage to the forest?


They got this tree pretty well.


----------



## nicko

They did a number on one of my stands.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Holy Crap...that must be a mutant porkie

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Same here Nicko. I remember right after you posted that I went out and found they had chewed my only aluminum stand. Pretty sure I got that one back a few nights later though. They also like distributor wires and any plywood that you have holding up signs. I used to mostly give them a pass because my dogs would leave them alone, but I'm done doing that.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> don't they cause tremendous damage to the forest?


They do but believe it or not,they actually help the deer quite a bit in the winter by dropping browse to them.They don't damage thick barked trees like oak.Most of the trees they kill aren't of much value and when they drop,they open up the canopy.If anything,they increase the carrying capacity in the northern tier.If they don't mess with my dog,I don't want to mess with them.We killed a few a couple years ago that made it into my horse pasture.Horses can be curious and the last thing I needed was a horse getting a nose full of quills.Getting them out of a horse may turn out to be more dangerous than getting them out of a dog.


----------



## conservewild

Perry24 said:


> They hit the KOP mall?? What does that have to do with justice???


Like a less organized remake of planet of the apes


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

Haven’t been on in a bit. Few exciting things going on

1. Got my buck back. Came out great










2. Got engaged. Girl never found a shed no matter how many times I took her out. Made it happen. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congratulations on both the dear and deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Congratulations!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats!


----------



## nicko

Congrats. Very unique proposal. Love it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Watching 6abc news.....looter died in Philly last night when he tried to blow up an ATM and it didn't go as planned, they interviewed two folks whose rationale was that so many have been out of work and just need money ..... couldn't make this crap up


----------



## 12-Ringer

Would it be so difficult or cost prohibitive for the PAGC to do something similar for all tags issued (including the buck tag that included with your license purchase)....seems simple enough? Was in my inbox this morning.....

*Thank you for purchasing a 2020 Special Spring Turkey License, and we hope that you enjoyed this spring turkey season.

If you have reported your Special Spring Turkey activities, thank you!

If you have yet to report, this is a reminder that reporting is mandatory for Special Spring Turkey Licenses, regardless of harvest success. 
Deadline for reporting: June 9, 2020, after which reporting will be closed, and we will no longer be able to take your report.

Reporting methods are: 
•via our website, https://www.pgc.pa.gov, 
•call 1-855-PAHUNT1, or 
•complete the postage-paid report card in your hunting digest (postmarked by June 9th).*


----------



## nicko

I felt the same way for a few years Joe. They could just build the fee that it costs to report everything into the purchase of the license.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I felt the same way for a few years Joe. They could just build the fee that it costs to report everything into the purchase of the license.


The system exists...follow the link in the post above...can't cost that much to add a few categories, even if they do it just for "big-game" and maybe pheasants (because of all of the recent developments in that area)...can't cost that much to analyze it either...heck you could use the University programs to help...Penn State and Del Val's ag programs would likely jump at the opportunity.


----------



## 138104

I thought this came up on the prior season's thread and the PGC was paying an exorbitant amount of money for PALS?


----------



## dougell

Every transaction costs .90


----------



## dougell

Pa sell about 926k regular licenses and about 900k antlerless licenses.At the same time about 150k kills are reported.If they required every buck and doe tag to be reported that would cost the PGC an additional 1.6 million dollars.


----------



## vonfoust

Should be an interesting fall....


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Pa sell about 926k regular licenses and about 900k antlerless licenses.At the same time about 150k kills are reported.If they required every buck and doe tag to be reported that would cost the PGC an additional 1.6 million dollars.


So you're telling me, that my answering the survey cost .90 or maybe 1.80 as I reported on my both my tags?

My understanding is the PALS fee is ONLY associated with license/permit sales and renewals and NOT Harvest Reporting, Viewing Antlerless Deer License Availability, or Subscription services (change of address). I thought the annual report indicated reporting is not a "transaction"....do you know something that I don't?

No matter your reply....it is a failure upon failure....they knowingly collect less than 10% (8.21%) ((150000/1826000)*100) of the available data and then claim that all of their decisions are data driven ....I am sorry, its horsecrap. If you or I did the same I our respective lines of work, we wouldn't be working for very long.

Joe


----------



## nicko

I sent emails to the game commission about this and the response I got was that it cost at the times $.70 for every tag that was reported online… That reporting fee is now up to $.90 per tag reported online… Too bad they can’t develop their own database to stop paying out money to another company to manage it and collect the data for them.

But, they could build that fee of $.90 into every tag sold whether it be with the general license for the buck tag, dmap tags, and all antlerless tags. I remember when antlerless tags price went to $6.70. Then it went to $6.90. Unless I’m misunderstanding, it looks like that $.70 and $.90 is being built in as part of the reporting. And if it’s not, then add it in. I know they will still get out and take their field data from processors. I don’t see why they can’t take the extra step to let the technology work for them to get a larger response rate And more accurate totals.

A few years ago, the game commission said the harvest reporting percentage fell below 30%… Down to something like 27%. Slightly over 1/4 of all hunters were reporting their kills. They said something needed to change. They didn’t do anything.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I sent emails to the game commission about this and the response I got was that it cost at the times $.70 for every tag that was reported online… That reporting fee is now up to $.90 per tag reported online… Too bad they can’t develop their own database to stop paying out money to another company to manage it and collect the data for them.
> 
> But, they could build that fee of $.90 into every tag sold whether it be with the general license for the buck tag, dmap tags, and all antlerless tags. I remember when antlerless tags price went to $6.70. Then it went to $6.90. Unless I’m misunderstanding, it looks like that $.70 and $.90 is being built in as part of the reporting. And if it’s not, then add it in. I know they will still get out and take their field data from processors. I don’t see why they can’t take the extra step to let the technology work for them to get a larger response rate And more accurate totals.


I always believed the transaction fee involved the exchange of funds and that is why sales increased the way they did, when they did and I agree with you 100%, charges us all a $1 extra for the license and EVERY tag/permit issued and REQUIRE reporting...its pretty simple...respond or you can't get your next year's privileges....call me naïve but I doubt many would lie, most are just too lazy to report. Would be interesting what, if anything, would change if the decision makers had some real data to work with....

Joe


----------



## dougell

No.It's .90 per transaction,which includes every sale or harvest report.Not a thing would change because they don't need to know exactly how many deer are harvested.They need to know harvest trends and the current system is not only accurate enough but far more accurate than most states.Can you name a single state that requires every single hunter to report every tag?


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> No.It's .90 per transaction,which includes every sale or harvest report.Not a thing would change because they don't need to know exactly how many deer are harvested.They need to know harvest trends and the current system is not only accurate enough but far more accurate than most states.Can you name a single state that requires every single hunter to report every tag?


Quick google search and found this. At least one state is doing it.

https://www.dfw.state.or.us/news/2020/01_jan/011520.asp


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> No.It's .90 per transaction,which includes every sale or harvest report.Not a thing would change because they don't need to know exactly how many deer are harvested.They need to know harvest trends and the current system is not only accurate enough but far more accurate than most states.Can you name a single state that requires every single hunter to report every tag?


KS ...don't know if it is a requirement, but I get several emails reminding me to report on every tag I purchase, even got a request on my federal waterfowl stamp, because I purchased it in KS....

As a person working in the insurance business how can you possibly believe that accurate data trends can be determined when more than 90% of the data isn't even evaluated....you seem way too educated to really believe that....

They have no idea how many deer are killed, when they are killed, with what weapon they are killed, in what WMU zone; yet they base WMU boundaries, tag allocations, special regulations, etc...all on less than 10% of the available data....you have to see the problems with that????


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Quick google search and found this. At least one state is doing it.
> 
> https://www.dfw.state.or.us/news/2020/01_jan/011520.asp


So one state out of 50 and they only sell 500k tags total.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> KS ...don't know if it is a requirement, but I get several emails reminding me to report on every tag I purchase, even got a request on my federal waterfowl stamp, because I purchased it in KS....
> 
> As a person working in the insurance business how can you possibly believe that accurate data trends can be determined when more than 90% of the data isn't even evaluated....you seem way to educated to really believe that....
> 
> They have no idea how many deer are killed, when they are killed, with what weapon they are killed, in what WMU zone; yet they base WMU boundaries, tag allocations, special regulations, etc...all on less than 10% of the available data....you have to see the problems with that????


Every year the deer population peaks in June when the fawns are done dropping and then decreases every single day after that.No state has any idea how many deer they have or how many die and they don't have to.They need to know harvest trends and the current system has been peer reviewed multiple times and deemed to be accurate enough.It could be more accurate and they would be better but nothing would really change.In any event,the blame lies squarely on the shoulders of the hunters who are too lazy to report a harvest not the PGC.Incidentally,those who complain the loudest are usually the ones who are guilty of not reporting.


----------



## Beavsteve

I never understood why people will not report their harvest. I grew up hunting everything and was pretty successful. My dad taught me a lot about hunting but reporting harvest was not one of them. I have since got him on board.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I report every year and I complain about this pretty loudly...guess I'm an outlier (lol)

I don't argue with a June peak and steady decline thereafter, that's a biological issue, not a hunting issue and I completely agree with there is no need for State's to know exactly how many live or die in that time frame....what I take issue with is the constant rhetoric that spew with regard to tag allocations, WMU boundaries, season lengths, bag limits, etc...all being based on their data...it might have loose roots, but the harvest data isn't driving those decisions...


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> So one state out of 50 and they only sell 500k tags total.


You asked for one and I found .... one. 

I just don’t understand why the PGC wouldn’t want to make an effort to increase reporting rates, no matter how accurate their estimating model might be. 

If getting an increased harvest report from hunters and more compliance is not important, why should anybody report? Why make it a game law?


----------



## 138104

I forgot to report a kill a few years ago. Once I realized the error, I was no longer able to report it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Clover plots are looking great!!!

Loaded with doe and fawns, day and night!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

These are all wooded plots...


----------



## TauntoHawk

Not gonna argue either side but the notification usually does help remind me to report my turkey tags. I have both mine reported

Joe that clover looks good

PS. I miss turkey season 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Been hunting PA for 36 years and DE for 2....look what came in the mail yesterday

























Anyone ever get anything like this from PA? I havent[emoji107]

Wonder what it costs the massive State of DE to process these...even came with prepaid postage envelop for return.


Joe


----------



## dougell

Yes,Pa sends them out and my son and I have both gotten them.A few years ago,they sent me an envelope to mail back grouse feathers.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

12-Ringer said:


> Clover plots are looking great!!!
> 
> Loaded with doe and fawns, day and night!!


Looks great Joe! I planted one this year and so far I got a ton of chickweed in it. It is getting better as I mow it but it still is spotty. Did you spray it with anything to keep out weeds? I was doing research and it looks like I could spray it with 2-4-db but I don't want to spray unless I absolutely have to. Last year the section I planted it in had soybeans in it. It is not in the woods like yours is but is in a 50yard by 50 Yard section of a 6 acres field that has a fence row on the north side. I'm letting the other 6 acres overgrow for bedding area and plan on planting some trees in there as well.


----------



## dougell

24D is designed to eliminate blood leaf plants so it will kill clover unless you dilute it way down and it doesn't kill grass.You want to use IMOX if you plant clover.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Like Doug said don’t spray with 2-4...IMOX is what you want ...no we don’t spray...

Buckwheat in early spring that gets cut 4th July week, seed with clover and cereal rye...cut rye in late August 

This pattern over a 3year time span yielded the results in those pics...we don’t clear the buckwheat, simply mow it, clover and rye seed over top of the clippings compacted with kids stomping or atv tires...when that rye starts coming up they hammer it again...cutting in late August erarly Sept exposes the clover just at the right time for the fall.

That clover is 10-14” high and DENSE. We didn’t mow or over plant with buckwheat this spring...but will likely mow it 4th of July and repeat the clover and cereal rye practice. Stays green well after everything use is gone on Nov and Dec


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

dougell said:


> 24D is designed to eliminate blood leaf plants so it will kill clover unless you dilute it way down and it doesn't kill grass.You want to use IMOX if you plant clover.


Thank you Doug. Still on the fence wether I should spray it or keep mowing and hope that the clover will overcome the chic weed.


----------



## dougell

When did you plant it?If you plant clover in the spring,it's tough to compete with the weeds,especially the grasses.I'd plant buckwheat in the spring because it grows fast and shades many of the weeds.Come august you can till the buckwheat in and then plant clover and maybe another cover crop like rye of wheat.I have about three acres that I put into clover just so I don't have to mow it every week.It's not a spot to hunt over because the deer only hit it at night.The grass was starting to fill in some spots so I hit it with Imox last week.Usually if you mow clover a few times,it will start to out compete the weeds.It usually takes a few years to establish a nice clover plot.


----------



## vonfoust

I believe there is a 2,4 D and a 2,4 DB. The D will kill clover and the DB will not. I would definitely look that up before spraying though, my memory isn't what it used to be. Only so much room up there and if I lock this in the vault I'd probably have to jettison one of my kids names or something. 
QDMA probably has some info on it.


----------



## dougell

The Imox will kill the grasses though and that's usually an issue with clover plots.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Thanks for the help and recommendations! I frost planted the field in late February. The field had beans in it last year. I did not plow. I just broadcasted it over the existing soil. I mowed it twice now and fertilized it at the beginning of May. It looks good in spots and not so great at others. I have heard it does take 2 to 3 years to get it right. This is my first time attempting something like this as I just bought 4 acres and I'm seeing if I can kill a deer on my own property. My wife thinks I'm crazy but I keep telling her a plan is coming together. Lol. I have pics of deer coming in every night so things are looking good but my biggest problem is lack of woods. I'm still researching what trees I can plant in the rest of the field that will grow fairly fast and also provide another food source for the deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

3 Blade Rage said:


> Thanks for the help and recommendations! I frost planted the field in late February. The field had beans in it last year. I did not plow. I just broadcasted it over the existing soil. I mowed it twice now and fertilized it at the beginning of May. It looks good in spots and not so great at others. I have heard it does take 2 to 3 years to get it right. This is my first time attempting something like this as I just bought 4 acres and I'm seeing if I can kill a deer on my own property. My wife thinks I'm crazy but I keep telling her a plan is coming together. Lol. I have pics of deer coming in every night so things are looking good but my biggest problem is lack of woods. I'm still researching what trees I can plant in the rest of the field that will grow fairly fast and also provide another food source for the deer.


Hard to beat an apple tree if you're looking for a fast growing producer...depending on which size you buy you can have fruit in as little as two seasons or as many as 6...not sure where you are in central PA, but I am positive you'll find a nursery not too far that will sell you a 6-8' tree..plant in mid/later April and you could have fruit the following fall (17-months)..fruit trees are often best planted in the fall...but if you're trying to get something going quick, buy bigger and plant in the spring...it works.

Joe


----------



## 138104

Off topic, but I know there are some mountain bikers on here. My son is starting to do some trail riding and his bike is not up to it. Any recommendations in a hardtail for under $1,000?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Off topic, but I know there are some mountain bikers on here. My son is starting to do some trail riding and his bike is not up to it. Any recommendations in a hardtail for under $1,000?


Do you have much experience with bikes? Can you build one yourself...$1k can go a LONG way if you can put things together yourself and are you open to used...my buddy was thinking about upgrading from his Cujo before he was furloughed...might still be in the back of his mind...he buys top shelf and baby's his stuff...I'm certain he paid close to $2k and its only a little over a year old...probably depreciated 600-700 which should bring it close to $1k.

If you want something right off of the shelf the Cannondale Trail 5 is definitely something to consider...great quality and easily upgradeable as his needs grow...trust me, I think he'd be stoked to have this bike....
https://www.cannondale.com/en-us/bikes/mountain/trail-bikes/trail/trail-5


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Do you have much experience with bikes? Can you build one yourself...$1k can go a LONG way if you can put things together yourself and are you open to used...my buddy was thinking about upgrading from his Cujo before he was furloughed...might still be in the back of his mind...he buys top shelf and baby's his stuff...I'm certain he paid close to $2k and its only a little over a year old...probably depreciated 600-700 which should bring it close to $1k.
> 
> If you want something right off of the shelf the Cannondale Trail 5 is definitely something to consider...great quality and easily upgradeable as his needs grow...trust me, I think he'd be stoked to have this bike....
> https://www.cannondale.com/en-us/bikes/mountain/trail-bikes/trail/trail-5


Back in the late 80's, I built many BMX bikes. I could probably build a mountain bike, but would take more research than I have time for right now. A solid starter bike that we could upgrade over time would be nice. The Canondale you mentioned and Specialized Rockhopper are 2 I want to checkout. I'm not opposed to used either.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Had a great fun filled week in and around the Pine Creek Valley....got to ride from top of trail at Wellsboro Junction down to Cedar Run with my 12 year old son. We saw does and fawns, grouse and chicks, bear with 3 cubs. In the Pine Creek he caught a good bass and a nice brown trout.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## 3 Blade Rage

12-Ringer said:


> Hard to beat an apple tree if you're looking for a fast growing producer...depending on which size you buy you can have fruit in as little as two seasons or as many as 6...not sure where you are in central PA, but I am positive you'll find a nursery not too far that will sell you a 6-8' tree..plant in mid/later April and you could have fruit the following fall (17-months)..fruit trees are often best planted in the fall...but if you're trying to get something going quick, buy bigger and plant in the spring...it works.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! I'm in northern Dauphin county. There are a few nursery's around that I will check out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a great time LTG....


----------



## Mathias

Beautiful area LTG, have a good friend that lives right there.

I sprayed my clover a bit over a week ago, I’ll find out later today what damage I’ve done :mg:


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> Off topic, but I know there are some mountain bikers on here. My son is starting to do some trail riding and his bike is not up to it. Any recommendations in a hardtail for under $1,000?


Not a hardtail but I’ll throw this out there...I have a 2005 Giant Trance 2 full suspension Large. Lost my MTB desires years ago and only casually ride it now. I’d like to upgrade to a gravel friendly road bike at some point. Older but great parts set.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> Not gonna argue either side but the notification usually does help remind me to report my turkey tags. I have both mine reported
> 
> PS. I miss turkey season


Ditto to both comments!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Perry24 said:


> Off topic, but I know there are some mountain bikers on here. My son is starting to do some trail riding and his bike is not up to it. Any recommendations in a hardtail for under $1,000?


Not a hardtail but owned a Hummer "Tactical Mountain Bike" for about 7 years till somebody stole it . Never used the feature but you could pull a pin and fold it basically in half. Was one of the better mountain bikes I ever had...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Today I got an answer to a question I've been asking myself since Nov 14th of 2019. What happened to the buck I hit in archery season??? I looked virtually everywhere within a mile+ of the shot area from the morning after...and for several weeks after, repeatedly. I had looked up and down the nearest creek except for one area, a tangle of debris that was in several feet of water at the time. I looked into that tangle with binoculars...from both sides of the creek from as close as I could get...but never saw anything.

Today I was doing some fishing/scouting in that area, water level drastically lower. Although I still wondered what ever happened to him I never expected to find what I did. I was so close but didn't see him and walked past there several times after!

Not hard for me to fathom why I didn't see him...but...DAMN!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Dang he was up inside there, wasn't he. Beautiful rack glad you were able to put an answer to the question. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Despite the frustration, has to be nice to have some closure.

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My first problem was the absolutely horrid shot I had made at 16yds...and then the train that went through blaring it's horn about 1.5 hours afterwards. I believe wholeheartedly it jumped him up or I would have found him in that bed about 200yds from my stand the next morning. From that bed i never found another drop of blood. I had followed several sets of tracks and all the trails but was never certain which way he went...and then started grid searching the area. 

From that bed he had went about another 250-300yds and into the creek. I presume he ended up hidden in that 'hole' under his own power and that's where he died, at any rate, it doesn't seem very likely he died just before it and drifted in there but I guess it was possible. 

Definitely a relief to finally know and have a small form of closure, but I will likely never stop beating myself up over it.


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> Off topic, but I know there are some mountain bikers on here. My son is starting to do some trail riding and his bike is not up to it. Any recommendations in a hardtail for under $1,000?


Zimmerman's should have something that will fit your needs. He has a pretty nice selection if you haven't checked him out yet.


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> Zimmerman's should have something that will fit your needs. He has a pretty nice selection if you haven't checked him out yet.


I was there on Saturday to drop off 2 bikes for tune up and repairs. He had some good options, but considering LTG's Giant.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> My first problem was the absolutely horrid shot I had made at 16yds...and then the train that went through blaring it's horn about 1.5 hours afterwards. I believe wholeheartedly it jumped him up or I would have found him in that bed about 200yds from my stand the next morning. From that bed i never found another drop of blood. I had followed several sets of tracks and all the trails but was never certain which way he went...and then started grid searching the area.
> 
> From that bed he had went about another 250-300yds and into the creek. I presume he ended up hidden in that 'hole' under his own power and that's where he died, at any rate, it doesn't seem very likely he died just before it and drifted in there but I guess it was possible.
> 
> Definitely a relief to finally know and have a small form of closure, but I will likely never stop beating myself up over it.


At least you can stop wondering what happened to the deer AJ. Crazy how deep he was down in that tangle.


----------



## 138104

Ok, off topic again. Msybe I need to expand my forums. 

Has anyone dealt with 717Armory in Harrisburg? They seem to have a nice shop and range. Plus, they do custom work. I am thinking it is time to beef up the arsenal a bit with everything going on.


----------



## nicko

From the PGC facebook page:

******************************************************************************************************

_"Pennsylvania’s new 2020-21 Hunting Licenses are available for purchase Monday, June 22! We’ve had several people ask about the 2020 Antlerless Deer License Application Schedule, so here it is: ��July 13 – Residents; ��July 20 – Nonresidents; ��Aug. 3 – Unsold, 1st Round; ��Aug. 17 – Unsold, 2nd Round.

Just a reminder, to apply for an anterless deer license, you will have to purchase a new valid hunting license beforehand. All antlerless deer license applications must be mailed in the official pink envelopes; applications are accepted by mail only until over-the-counter sales begin (Aug. 24 in WMUs 2B, 5C & 5D; and Oct. 5 for all other WMUs).

More details are available on www.pgc.pa.gov, as well as in the new 2020-21 Hunter-Trapper Digest, which will be available when new licenses go on sale. Thank you for being a Pennsylvania hunter!"_


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> From the PGC facebook page:
> 
> ******************************************************************************************************
> 
> _"Pennsylvania’s new 2020-21 Hunting Licenses are available for purchase Monday, June 22! We’ve had several people ask about the 2020 Antlerless Deer License Application Schedule, so here it is: ��July 13 – Residents; ��July 20 – Nonresidents; ��Aug. 3 – Unsold, 1st Round; ��Aug. 17 – Unsold, 2nd Round.
> 
> Just a reminder, to apply for an anterless deer license, you will have to purchase a new valid hunting license beforehand. All antlerless deer license applications must be mailed in the official pink envelopes; applications are accepted by mail only until over-the-counter sales begin (Aug. 24 in WMUs 2B, 5C & 5D; and Oct. 5 for all other WMUs).
> 
> More details are available on www.pgc.pa.gov, as well as in the new 2020-21 Hunter-Trapper Digest, which will be available when new licenses go on sale. Thank you for being a Pennsylvania hunter!"_


When are you starting the new thread?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> When are you starting the new thread?


Yeah, I think I'll let somebody else handle that from now on.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Yeah, I think I'll let somebody else handle that from now on.


I don't know about that. With all the complaining about "tradition" over the Saturday deer opener I'm thinking Nicko starting the annual PA thread is the only tradition we've got left.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I don't know about that. With all the complaining about "tradition" over the Saturday deer opener I'm thinking Nicko starting the annual PA thread is the only tradition we've got left.


Not everybody is crazy about that tradition. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## vonfoust

Well then, I guess the only tradition we have left is bickering. Pretty sure that one will never end.


----------



## jlh42581

Mentored Youth over 7 can finally get their own antlerless tag but if im reading that right the days of signing your tag over to one over 7 are over. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> From the PGC facebook page:
> 
> ******************************************************************************************************
> 
> _"Pennsylvania’s new 2020-21 Hunting Licenses are available for purchase Monday, June 22! We’ve had several people ask about the 2020 Antlerless Deer License Application Schedule, so here it is: ��July 13 – Residents; ��July 20 – Nonresidents; ��Aug. 3 – Unsold, 1st Round; ��Aug. 17 – Unsold, 2nd Round.
> 
> Just a reminder, to apply for an anterless deer license, you will have to purchase a new valid hunting license beforehand. All antlerless deer license applications must be mailed in the official pink envelopes; applications are accepted by mail only until over-the-counter sales begin (Aug. 24 in WMUs 2B, 5C & 5D; and Oct. 5 for all other WMUs).
> 
> More details are available on www.pgc.pa.gov, as well as in the new 2020-21 Hunter-Trapper Digest, which will be available when new licenses go on sale. Thank you for being a Pennsylvania hunter!"_


thx Nick for reminder,,,on the road time fly's...:thumbs_up


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> I don't know about that. With all the complaining about "tradition" over the Saturday deer opener I'm thinking Nicko starting the annual PA thread is the only tradition we've got left.


Can we still complain about this doe application process, it shouldn't take 3 months and 74 envelopes to aquire ones resident deer tags. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Not everybody is crazy about that tradition. I'll leave it at that.


Can’t imagine anyone has an issue with it


----------



## Mathias




----------



## strapassasin696

Pa and ohio for me!


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7178451


Wow, that buck has some decent growth already! Any idea if you had him on camera last year?

Grasses look great too. All your hard work is paying off!


----------



## 138104

strapassasin696 said:


> Pa and ohio for me!


Welcome to the forum! Did you have any success last season?

Be on the lookout for the 20-21 PA thread that should be starting soon.


----------



## Billy H

Good news for all of us.

https://senatorjudyward.com/2020/06...k-end-governor-wolfs-business-shutdown-order/


----------



## nicko

Looking good there Matt. Hard to believe the early bow season is just over 4 months away.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Good news for all of us.
> 
> https://senatorjudyward.com/2020/06...k-end-governor-wolfs-business-shutdown-order/


Looks like Wolf can't block it either. If that was the case, why didn't they act sooner?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Looks like Wolf can't block it either. If that was the case, why didn't they act sooner?


Was reading an article on Fox News… Sounds like it’s going to probably end up in the courts with the legislature versus wolf.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Was reading an article on Fox News… Sounds like it’s going to probably end up in the courts with the legislature versus wolf.


Wolf has a press conference at 1, so we'll see.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Wolf has a press conference at 1, so we'll see.


Can pretty much assume how that’s going to go with him claiming full authority and trying to keep us under his thumb.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Can pretty much assume how that’s going to go with him claiming full authority and trying to keep us under his thumb.


Maybe it is time to "protest" at his cabinet factory. You know, cabinets that were "essential" during this lockdown.


----------



## Billy H

He is not backing down, Claims the assembly is out of line. Say the legislation passed last night is meaningless. WE will see.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> He is not backing down, Claims the assembly is out of line. Say the legislation passed last night is meaningless. WE will see.


Yep, pretty much expected that. Next stop is the courts.


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> Can we still complain about this doe application process, it shouldn't take 3 months and 74 envelopes to aquire ones resident deer tags.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Been an advocate of first-round point of sale tags for a long time. I’d simply raise the antlerless tag price to $10 to cover cost of adding a system to handle this.

Throw in mandatory reporting for all hunters or no license issued. Raise price of base license to $30. Triple all fines for poaching and other criminal hunting activities. Make willful trespassing on posted or painted land a BIG DEAL, that way most people avoid it. Shorten early muzzleloader season to 3 days with junior rifle. 

There, now I’m happier...:wink:


----------



## Mathias

May be a few too many around this year.


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7180551
> 
> May be a few too many around this year.


Definitely....I'm getting lots of coyote pics too. Too many.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

Boo-Boo


----------



## nicko

You've got your own wild kingdom up there Matt. Nice little bachelor group of bucks. That lead buck looks to have potential.


----------



## DeanZane

4 months couldnt come soon enough... beyond excited


----------



## full moon64

DeanZane said:


> 4 months couldnt come soon enough... beyond excited


You are not kidding...I have some things figured out on Mountain..End of October should get interesting..:thumbs_up


----------



## TauntoHawk

Looks like my dad is building his retirement home









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

The season can't get here fast enough this year. Just signed papers on 25 acres. Looks like we should be in by the end of July. Backs up to corn fields and plenty of oaks on the mountain. Has the makings for a great season.


----------



## Billy H

ezshot81 said:


> The season can't get here fast enough this year. Just signed papers on 25 acres. Looks like we should be in by the end of July. Backs up to corn fields and plenty of oaks on the mountain. Has the makings for a great season.


Congrats , good luck with that


----------



## tcbowhunter

jlh42581 said:


> Mentored Youth over 7 can finally get their own antlerless tag but if im reading that right the days of signing your tag over to one over 7 are over. Can anyone confirm?


I had heard rumor of this as well but can't find information anywhere - where are you reading about this??


----------



## AjPUNISHER

As much as I enjoy hunting, I do like a (the) break from it.....so I can go fishing instead. :wink:

Was going to go fish today but ended up doing other stuff...like helping a friend seal his driveway. Beautiful day for doing that...imagining it would have been a bit nippy for this time of year down at the river today...


----------



## davydtune

I'm ready for season now, lol! Been shooting this long bow and climbing trees with this saddle nearly every day :tongue:


----------



## Straw

If I read it right on the game commission website any mentored youth over 7 years old will have to get their own doe and dmap tags this year.


----------



## vonfoust

Need propane grill recommendations for after work quick grilling. Under $750 preferably. Just in case Pope still checks in, it's for grilling bow and arrow shot deer steaks, burgers and backstraps


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Need propane grill recommendations for after work quick grilling. Under $750 preferably. Just in case Pope still checks in, it's for grilling bow and arrow shot deer steaks, burgers and backstraps


Haven't had a gas grill for a while but if I was going to get one, I'd go Weber. You can typically make use of the entire grilling surface area for grilling without cold spots or hot spots.


----------



## nicko

New licenses on sale in 6 days.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> New licenses on sale in 6 days.


THX NICKO,on road...Appreciate ur update :thumbs_up


----------



## KylePA

vonfoust said:


> Need propane grill recommendations for after work quick grilling. Under $750 preferably. Just in case Pope still checks in, it's for grilling bow and arrow shot deer steaks, burgers and backstraps


I would go Weber. Quality and replacement parts make it a no brainer. Though if I was in the same boat I would look Pellet Grill and a Blackstone Griddle. I cook 95% of my food these days on my Traeger. I have been kicking the tires on an outdoor griddle and selling my Weber Propane Grill.


----------



## Billy H

Finally, after months of lockdown in the southeast they finally opened restaurants for outdoor dinning last week. Today on the way home I noticed the second floor barn doors open and saw tables set up at a nice old farmhouse inn I like to eat at. I called and sure enough that's considered outdoor dinning. Reserved a table for tonight. First time out to eat since first week of march and it's in a barn LOL, Kinda stoked. 

The barn.








The actual inn


----------



## nicko

One more step towards some level of normalcy.


----------



## nicko

New licenses go on sale Monday. Since FCO closed, looks like I'm hitting Wally World or the Pottstown Dicks to get mine. Heard that dicks location is still going to carry hunting and guns and ammo.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> New licenses go on sale Monday. Since FCO closed, looks like I'm hitting Wally World or the Pottstown Dicks to get mine. Heard that dicks location is still going to carry hunting and guns and ammo.


Coventry Mall Omg I delivery a lot Chester Springs PA>>off 100


----------



## Mathias

Rising Sun :thumbs_up


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Rising Sun :thumbs_up


Yep!


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Yep!


French dip..... :cheers:


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> French dip..... :cheers:


Never had a bad meal in the place. If you just are doing a burger you need to pair it with the buffalo chili. Love that chili.:set1_cook2:


----------



## Tuna11

Last years thread, fire up the 2020-2021 guys.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Licenses are still good....so thread ain’t dead. 

New thread should be here by July though....


----------



## nicko

Nighty night 2019-20.

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz.............


----------



## jcrain1970

Hi


Suncrest08 said:


> For me it’s a range finder, with the technology of bows now the effective range has increased and without a range finder I would be locked down to 20yds and in. I don’t like guessin distances, I can do without the ozone and other items but if I forget my range finder I feel handcuffed.


Hi, I’m new and can’t figure out how to start a direct message, can you message me please.
Thanks
Jerimiah


----------



## Mr. October

Hmmm . . how'd this get dug up to the top.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> Hmmm . . how'd this get dug up to the top.


Post count building….


----------



## jcrain1970

No, it was my fault! I was trying to contact a meme Ber but couldn’t figure it out. Seems that my newness to AT prevents me from direct messaging anyone, unless I missed something.
Apologies!


----------



## jacobh

Click on members name and go to message. Guys are just on u because this is last years thread


----------

